# Indianapolis ON-Road



## ThrottleKing

*INDIANAPOLIS ON-ROAD R/C Racing*

Well since the old page we had was closed I decided to open a new one so that we can still post to each other without filling up a pm box.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Now, you've gone and done it. Dueling threads.

My subject line was better.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Now, you've gone and done it. Dueling threads.
> 
> My subject line was better.


LOL, doesn't matter to me as long as we can post in a common thread.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

So now I have to keep up with both of your threads. LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well here it is not tied to any one shop and anything on-road in Indy is welcome.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Stop posting here!

Don't you know the thread with the higher count always wins! The other one can never make a comeback!

Arrrght, now I've made it worse...


----------



## ThrottleKing

No, your doing it right. LOL

This thread is not favoring any particular race facility. Just post what ever on road related topic you like. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I reported my own post. 

Now I wish I could fix Jeremiah's subject line faux pas...

BTW, "Indy RC Racers" was generic too.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Has anyone else checked out the new Team Durango TC yet? I have and it looks very promising. Has all the bells and whistles for under $400. The one thing that caught my eye was the eyelets on the swaybars. Not sure how they keep them from backing off or changing lengths due to vibration or general movement. They look like regular threaded shock pivots like on the XRAY cars threaded to all-thread links.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I reported my own post.
> 
> Now I wish I could fix Jeremiah's subject line faux pas...
> 
> BTW, "Indy RC Racers" was generic too.


I just put Indianapolis in there so it would be easier to find for the local posters or guys looking for where we post. 

I hope we can try to not bash or comment on why our old page was stopped and just positively move on towards the future. :hat:

This is our page now. Have at it gentlemen.


Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

So Gary's thread is dead already?


----------



## crispy

Just talked to Doug.

They're open and alive and racing is on per the schedule already posted. He assured me they're not going anywhere.

Josh is no longer part of Management, but is still working there Weds. and Thurs. I personally am glad. I always liked him. I liked Rob too. What can I say, I'm a masochist. 

Doug cut back hours during the day due to lack of traffic.

I did bring up how the late opening on Friday impacts several on-road racers being able to practice and work on setups and he said "we'll talk about that." I think he understands, just nothing he can do right now. Maybe he'll give Yelle a key?


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> So Gary's thread is dead already?


I went to look and it's gone. Well no matter which one took off at least we will have just one to look through/follow for anything ON-ROAD related.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> So Gary's thread is dead already?


I had Admin nuke it.

See you tonight. 

Race on!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Just talked to Doug.
> 
> They're open and alive and racing is on per the schedule already posted. He assured me they're not going anywhere.
> 
> Josh is no longer part of Management, but is still working there Weds. and Thurs. I personally am glad. I always liked him.
> 
> Doug cut back hours during the day due to lack of traffic during the day.
> 
> I did bring up how the late opening on Friday impacts several on-road racers and he said "we'll talk about that." I think he understands, just nothing he can do right now.


That is good news. I hope it is good for Josh as well. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I had Admin nuke it.
> 
> See you tonight.
> 
> Race on!


I am counting the minutes. I am ready to race.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

Of the day's for me to not be able to leave work early (noon) this is the last Friday to get some much needed track time in..

AND...this thread is on page 2 already. LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just a reminder,

If you have something on-road to sell, post it here for the local guys first. Maybe it will help a new racer get into the on-road side of things a little easier/cheaper.


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Looked like Brian was part owner due to his last post about everyone having time in between rounds to shop Online for RC Part's.


----------



## nutz4rc

I built a new VTA to run in INdy; but due to circumstances I will not be able to run the car. It is a new Associated Apex, new Hobbywing Just stock ESC, new Novak Ballistic 25.5, new Hpi VTA wheels and tires. If interested PM me and I will send pics and give price. My trader rating on HT was 84 with no negatives before Panjo took off the ratings. I also have good ratings on RC Tech, Dirt Oval.com, and E-bay. 

Thanks.


----------



## Matt P.

Thanks for starting a new thread Jeremiah. Can't wait to get on the track tonight!


----------



## ThrottleKing

nutz4rc said:


> I built a new VTA to run in INdy; but due to circumstances I will not be able to run the car. It is a new Associated Apex, new Hobbywing Just stock ESC, new Novak Ballistic 25.5, new Hpi VTA wheels and tires. If interested PM me and I will send pics and give price. My trader rating on HT was 84 with no negatives before Panjo took off the ratings. I also have good ratings on RC Tech, Dirt Oval.com, and E-bay.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for posting here, I'll pass the word along.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Thanks for starting a new thread Jeremiah. Can't wait to get on the track tonight!


No thanks needed. My R/C brethren needed a place to chat.:dude:

Jeremiah


----------



## nutz4rc

Thanks, Jeremiah. I appreciate your spreading the word. I will post on RC Tech but not for a while. I will see if any one local to central Indiana wants it first.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Back to the new Durango TC. Has anyone looked at the DETC410 yet?

Jeremiah


----------



## nutz4rc

Looks well designed and should be light and easily tuned. It might also be easy to tune your self out of whack. Nice design IMO.


----------



## ThrottleKing

For what you get, alot of bang for the buck. I liked the Durango buggy alot more than my Kyosho RB6. I can't see this being any different. As far as quality and performance goes. The price beats most competitors. TowerHobbies has them preorder for $399 and with Tower club Discount of $60 it drops to $340 with free shipping! You have to be a member for the discount.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Back to the new Durango TC. Has anyone looked at the DETC410 yet?
> 
> Jeremiah


We probably all would have clicked on a link.

But going and finding it ourselves is too much work...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> We probably all would have clicked on a link.
> 
> But going and finding it ourselves is too much work...


http://www.team-durango.com/blog/2014/01/29/detc410-110-4wd-electric-touring-car-kit-page-goes-live/


OK, Just for Gary.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> We probably all would have clicked on a link.
> 
> But going and finding it ourselves is too much work...


 +1 on that!!!

BUT... I had 15mins to kill (in a meeting, lol) and I did take a look at it, looks good. One day I'll have to invest in a "new" RC car. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I have a crc xl in great shape for any prospective 12th scale racers. Needs electronics and body. PM me if it tickles your fancy.


----------



## nutz4rc

The CRC XL is a great car. Easy to work on, set up, and parts are available.


----------



## BadSign

hope you guys are having a good time tonight. Sam has soccer on Friday nights for the next few weeks, so that puts racing on the back burner for me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Had an awesome time tonight. They ran the normal program and we got to run 17.5tc. And still, we got done at a decent time.

Start bringing the 17.5 TC's out of the woodwork guys. We only had 5 tonight but it was the cleanest racing of the night. 

Jeremiah


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I agree great racing tonight 17.5 was really cool to watch .....had a great time


----------



## FastlaneRCMotorsports

What are the 17.5 TC rules (tires, esc, bodies, etc allowed)? Maybe provide a link if at all possible please.


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> Had an awesome time tonight. They ran the normal program and we got to run 17.5tc. And still, we got done at a decent time.
> 
> Start bringing the 17.5 TC's out of the woodwork guys. We only had 5 tonight but it was the cleanest racing of the night.
> 
> Jeremiah


Thanks for organizing it Jeremiah. I was pushing hard to get a 17.5 class, but you got a lot of the racers to come out.

I had an absolute blast. I wish I could have run the main, but my metal gear servo broke right at the servo horn. I've never seen that before, but I've been known to break parts that shouldn't break  Going back to servo savers for now on!

Thanks to Cody for showing me some very useful setup tips. My car started to slowly get better. Now I just need more track time to practice, practice, practice! I told Ed after racing was over how bummed I was to leave the track, I haven't had that much fun driving a r/c car in a long while.

Roll call for 17.5 TC on 2/7......I'm in.


----------



## Matt P.

FastlaneRCMotorsports said:


> What are the 17.5 TC rules (tires, esc, bodies, etc allowed)? Maybe provide a link if at all possible please.


It's strickly ROAR rules right now. Blinky ESC, 17.5 motor, rubber tire, ROAR approved body. There is some talk about making a spec tire to keep costs down, but I think we may wait for a while before making a tire rule. This will allow more people to join in on the class without having to buy new tires.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So is 17.5 an added class or just for exhibition like the legends were that one night? Kyle would love to run it. We still have our TP 17.5 motor and tires from RCAR daze.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> It's strickly ROAR rules right now. Blinky ESC, 17.5 motor, rubber tire, ROAR approved body. There is some talk about making a spec tire to keep costs down, but I think we may wait for a while before making a tire rule. This will allow more people to join in on the class without having to buy new tires.


Yep, ROAR rules. That way you can run at any other track with it.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So is 17.5 an added class or just for exhibition like the legends were that one night? Kyle would love to run it. We still have our TP 17.5 motor and tires from RCAR daze.


Don't know at this point. We had a decent first night turnout but I know there were 4-7 guys that didn't make it for 17.5 last night.

17.5 is about 3-5 tenths faster than 17.5 1/12 per lap and .8-1.0 seconds faster than USGT per lap. That was on last nights layout. 

The group that ran it last night drove very, very clean. I don't think I remember hearing anything other than a pipe scrape last night in the main. 

Car control and driver etiquette is a priority in 17.5 and I just can't get over how much the guys showed last night.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know money talks and it's the bottom line. I would imagine that if we can keep the attendance numbers up for 17.5, we should surely be able to make it a weekly event. I know Judd has some valid issues with an extended program and I understand that but, I think still ending before Midnight is acceptable. I would recommend bringing whatever you need to run USGT with you if we can't run 17.5 that night.

I or anyone else doesn't want to kill the USGT class. I think a few of us just missed running 17.5 and would like to get some more travelers in the door from other tracks by offering one of the most popular classes.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

ThrottleKing said:


> I know money talks and it's the bottom line. I would imagine that if we can keep the attendance numbers up for 17.5, we should surely be able to make it a weekly event. I know Judd has some valid issues with an extended program and I understand that but, I think still ending before Midnight is acceptable. I would recommend bringing whatever you need to run USGT with you if we can't run 17.5 that night.
> 
> I or anyone else doesn't want to kill the USGT class. I think a few of us just missed running 17.5 and would like to get some more travelers in the door from other tracks by offering one of the most popular classes.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


Agree indeed :thumbsup:. Looking forward to some CLEAN 17.5 TC racing!!! I didn't get the "memo" for last night otherwise I would have ran 17.5 TC as well.

____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------



## Matt P.

We had a good mix of manufacturers last night. Cody and Jeremiah were running Xray's. I believe John was running a Yokomo. Walt was running an Associated tc6.2. I was running a Tamiya 418.

If Flyin Hawaiian shows up next week, I'm sure he will have the latest Serpent.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I or anyone else doesn't want to kill the USGT class. I think a few of us just missed running 17.5 and would like to get some more travelers in the door from other tracks by offering one of the most popular classes.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


I don't think it will. I can only speak for myself, but I prefer running something more scale. That's what attracted me to on-road in the first place. VTA and USGT look like real cars. The TC's are purpose built racing machines but too Fisher-Price looking. Clam shells and disc wheels. Guess I'm a modeler first and a racer second. Don't know if I'm in the minority or majority. Like I said earlier Kyle wants higher speed so he will definitely be into 17.5.  So, that's one more on the nights he can run.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Videos*

I tried using a tripod this week ... because of it was a lot easier for me I was able to get more A Mains in ... 4 Vids this week ... 1-12th Scale 17.5 TC USGT and VTA ... here's the link for anyone who doesn't know ... http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ


----------



## FrankNitti

GREAT Videos Bruce, Thanks for taking them, I really like the fixed camera view.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FastlaneRCMotorsports

Whats a good baseline setup at Indy Slots for 17.5 TC (fdr, shock oil, tires, etc)?


----------



## cwoods34

FastlaneRCMotorsports said:


> Whats a good baseline setup for 17.5 TC (fdr, shock oil, tires, etc)?


I need to know the chassis and track to answer any of that


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a blast running 17.5 last night. I was running my new 6.2 and I was timid on driving it as running higher speeds makes catching a pipe could ruin your night in breaking. Plus I had a new body on, nothing fancy just wanted to bring the car home in one piece and get familiar with the speeds and car. I will definitely be there next week with the 17.5. It was some great racing.


----------



## RustyS

Last night was a great night. 1/12 scale continues showing great numbers in attendance. I think 17.5 will at least double its attendance.


----------



## FastlaneRCMotorsports

cwoods34 said:


> I need to know the chassis and track to answer any of that


Indy Slots with an Associated TC5, figured a baseline or good starting point for anyone would be very helpful if anyone was generous enough to help. Looking to get there in next week or two.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ThrottleKing

FastlaneRCMotorsports said:


> Indy Slots with an Associated TC5, figured a baseline or good starting point for anyone would be very helpful if anyone was generous enough to help. Looking to get there in next week or two.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Depending on the motor or timing you like, start around a 4.0 FDR. Sweep 28,30, 32 tires are all going to work for you. Go back to the factory team set up and then tune from there at the track. The factories spend alot of time and money before they market a product and their setups are generalized but a very good starting point on any track. Indy R/C's traction is different from week to week so everyone makes changes through out the night. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

By the way, I owe a big thanks to David Franklin for the 17.5 loaner. I guess I should have kept at least one of my 17.5's. His older D3 based motor ran pretty good for me.

Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

I have a serious question why doesn't a track in Indiana offer onroad racing on a nite other than Fridays. Some of us are from out of town and or work nights during the wk.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> By the way, I owe a big thanks to David Franklin for the 17.5 loaner. I guess I should have kept at least one of my 17.5's. His older D3 based motor ran pretty good for me.
> 
> Jeremiah


 :thumbsup: One day I'll join the ranks, but for now I'm having to much fun watching. You guy's put on a great show.


----------



## microed

I will have a 17.5 car next Friday.


----------



## BadSign

17.5 is a lot of fun, no doubt. I'd have to buy a lot to get back into it, though!


----------



## microed

smokefan said:


> I have a serious question why doesn't a track in Indiana offer onroad racing on a nite other than Fridays. Some of us are from out of town and or work nights during the wk.


That is the million dollar question. I would be open to running an occasional Saturday somewhere if anyone offered on road Saturdays that was not clear across the State.


----------



## crispy

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't recall Jud saying they'd run 17.5 again...?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I think it's going back to four makes a class like on offroad and oval night, back to the good ole days of old. 17.5 will be a big class cause everyone likes to go fast and it will be the cleanest racing you can get.


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> I think it's going back to four makes a class like on offroad and oval night, back to the good ole days of old. 17.5 will be a big class cause everyone likes to go fast and it will be the cleanest racing you can get.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

If there is a decision to run 17.5 regularly at Indy RC.....

I recommend Sweep 30s (they used to be called KittyRug, might still be). Clean and sauce with SXT, or clean with motor spray and sauce with LGC.

On a TC5........ Start Associated silver springs all around, 30wt oil, front spool, 2* of camber all around, 2mm of uptravel all around. 0B (I think) arm mounts all around. Protoform LTCR liteweight body. FDR depends on motor...... I ran an ORCA TX at a 3.9 with 55* of timing.

The biggest thing on the TC5 is balancing it properly..... The motor sticks out far, so you have to offset it properly with battery placement.

That should get you close


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

cwoods34 said:


> If there is a decision to run 17.5 regularly at Indy RC.....
> 
> I recommend Sweep 30s (they used to be called KittyRug, might still be). Clean and sauce with SXT, or clean with motor spray and sauce with LGC.
> 
> On a TC5........ Start Associated silver springs all around, 30wt oil, front spool, 2* of camber all around, 2mm of uptravel all around. 0B (I think) arm mounts all around. Protoform LTCR liteweight body. FDR depends on motor...... I ran an ORCA TX at a 3.9 with 55* of timing.
> 
> The biggest thing on the TC5 is balancing it properly..... The motor sticks out far, so you have to offset it properly with battery placement.
> 
> That should get you close


This one will be the SPEC tires of the 2014 ROAR Carpet Nationals:

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-QTS32-Real-Blue-pre-glued-4pc-tire-set_p_37.html

This one is what Cody was referring to:

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-EXP-QTS-30deg-SPEC-pre-glued-4pc-tire-set_p_410.html

I am sure Doug from Indy RC can get them in from Sweep USA.

_____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------



## ThrottleKing

Me personally I am against a spec rubber tire. Foam tire racing I like it but not for rubber. With rubber tires there is sometimes a product availability issue after or around major racing events so naming one tire can sometimes be a problem or the shop might be out of them and you tear your last set of specs, then what do you do? Go home? No way, you just run whatever rubber you have or can find and finish your race night. 

I used two different compounds of Sweeps 30's and 32's Friday.


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't recall Jud saying they'd run 17.5 again...?


I think next week there will be an even bigger turnout for 17.5. I don't think that they can/would turn those entry fee's away. If the ones that ran return and the ones that didn't make it plus the ones that claim to join I would imagine there will be 10-14 cars show up if everything goes as stated. That's $50-$140 worth of entry fees to turn away for an extra 30-45 mins of racing. Plus it gives the other racers that much more time between their rounds to do whatever. 

I also say support the shop when you can. If we do they will support us. if they run us I'll buy my tires, bodies, sauce or whatever as long as they can get it and be price competitive if they continue to run the class.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm glad we have a non-track specific thread.

I talked to Bob Cordell this week and he said they are going to run parking lot racing this year at the Hobbytown in Castleton. He has a date in April penciled in on his calendar for the first race. Hopefully winter will be done by then.

----------

I have a suggestion about additional classes at Indy RC Raceway. Why not run those classes on specific Friday nights during the month?

For example, there are a lot of racers who have F1 cars but don't all show up on the same Friday night. If specific Fridays of each month were F1 night, that would give everyone a date to try to make it. It might be easier for everyone to adjust their personal schedules around fixed Friday nights rather than trying to get all those F1 drivers to coordinate with each other. You could have F1 night be every other Friday, or the 1st & 2nd Friday of the month, or any possible combination.

The main reason I suggest this type of approach is it would allow racers who run multiple car/classes to know which nights to bring their extra car (such as the F1). I realize this might not be convenient for everyone, but no solution ever is. 

Regardless of which classes are being run, the racers should work with Indy RC Raceway management (FYI: I'm not management) so everyone is on the same page.


----------



## THE READER

this thread is hot, were up to page 5 already.


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> this thread is hot, were up to page 5 already.


I just wished that Jeremiah hadn't jacked up the subject line...


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> this thread is hot, were up to page 5 already.


Yeah, out of boredom/ curiosity I searched back threads for our current and also defunct tracks the last 3- years. almost 25,000 replies!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I just wished that Jeremiah hadn't jacked up the subject line...


It's unique. LOL I just put something down. It is easy to find though.
I tried to go back and edit it but it didn't change it in the topics page. Oh Well.


Jeremiah


----------



## smokefan

Glad Bob's gonna run some parking lot races we will be able to run some USGT and VTA then.


----------



## Waltss2k

I say run them just like back in the day and just like all the other tracks. 3 or 4 make a class for the night and run what you brung. I will be there Fri for more 17.5. And I now the class is going to grow because I talked to people who are very interested.


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry but I'm not a fan of the parking lot racing. It needs to be a clean smooth surface for me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Sorry but I'm not a fan of the parking lot racing. It needs to be a clean smooth surface for me.


I'm sure we can spray some soda pop in the corners for more grip can't we? I'll run it if I can after I install some chassis protector tape. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

You should have seen the crowd of spectators the last time we ran in 2012.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think the Faygo red pop or root beer make it very sticky. VHT might be too expensive but I did find the PJ1 for $39.99 per gallon and it lasts all day.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Heck, if Bob can get the mobile track frequently then maybe he can get us races at other venues and surfaces. I'll supply the PJI Trackbite for an entry fee.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Or you could just run without it and adapt to the loose conditions...


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Me personally I am against a spec rubber tire.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


I totally agree with you. We should stick to ROAR rules for 17.5.


----------



## microed

smokefan said:


> Glad Bob's gonna run some parking lot races we will be able to run some USGT and VTA then.


Good luck getting those USGT tires to work on a parking lot.


----------



## Waltss2k

Sorry no parking lot racing for me unless I run a slash


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Sorry no parking lot racing for me unless I run a slash


That's good, the Slash on the pavement was good racing. Ran like the stadium trucks that they are based on.



microed said:


> Good luck getting those USGT tires to work on a parking lot.


Bob said it is going to be open tire. Which will give us a chance to use up any old tires we have laying around.


----------



## nutz4rc

I thought I read on another thread that they were going to do RC Drag Racing this summer at Hobby Town.


----------



## nutz4rc

The other thread is not very clear. Maybe one fun run and one regular race each month and drag racing as well. However, I thought Hobby Town sold the scoring system. Maybe somebody will clear it up soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Sorry no parking lot racing for me unless I run a slash





crispy said:


> That's good, the Slash on the pavement was good racing. Ran like the stadium trucks that they are based on.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob said it is going to be open tire. Which will give us a chance to use up any old tires we have laying around.


Walt and Crispy, that's one gig for both of you.

You both used the "S" word and they have no place on a road course,carpet or pavement. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Walt and Crispy, that's one gig for both of you.
> 
> You both used the "S" word and they have no place on a road course,carpet or pavement. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


Sorry you on-road snob. Hobbytown's incentive to do the racing is not the entry fee from me and you, but to sell SCTs. 

The Slashes represent the first step in the next generation of on-road. Hopefully, the dads and kids there watching one week will show up at the next race and if we're lucky, after years of that, you'll get one or two in on-road. 

Besides, the Slash races in between give you an opportunity to work on your car and relax in the sun.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

microed said:


> I totally agree with you. We should stick to ROAR rules for 17.5.


Same here. I agree :thumbsup:.

_____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Sorry you on-road snob. Hobbytown's incentive to do the racing is not the entry fee from me and you, but to sell SCTs.
> 
> The Slashes represent the first step in the next generation of on-road. Hopefully, the dads and kids there watching one week will show up at the next race and if we're lucky, after years of that, you'll get one or two in on-road.
> 
> Besides, the Slash races in between give you an opportunity to work on your car and relax in the sun.


Resorting to name calling. ME, an on-road snob?:jest: I have a 2wd "S" and a 4wd "S" but I use them on dirt. :beatdeadhorse:

I can only hope your first sentence in the second paragraph is false and never comes true.

MAN!, that's one more gig for you. LOL

I would rather see them buy an RTR touring car. 

Seriously I do see your point. Getting another into the hobby but there are so many that never grow/move out of the "S" class of racing.


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Resorting to name calling. ME, an on-road snob?:jest: I have a 2wd "S" and a 4wd "S" but I use them on dirt. :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> I can only hope your first sentence in the second paragraph is false and never comes true.
> 
> MAN!, that's one more gig for you. LOL
> 
> I would rather see them buy an RTR touring car.
> 
> Jeremiah


Well, I run on-road ONLY because I bought both boys a Slash about two years ago. That led to Slash on the oval and that led to Friday night... So it has already come true. 

Very few dads are going to buy a 10 year old a $300 touring car as their first car to tear up.

But I will give you this, I prefer the Slash races to be pure road racing. Jumps and bumps just seem to tear up equipment.

And yes, the conversion rate is LOW. That's why you need to pull in large numbers initially.


----------



## ThrottleKing

stop saying the "s" word

It hurts too much.

Jeremiah


----------



## Matt P.

Hobbytown parking lot racing takes me back. I still remember racing my Kyosho Target Indy car at the oval parking lot races hobbytown had when they were located at the corner of 82nd and allisonville. My first road course racing was on a parking lot too. Anyone remember the Hooter's parking lot series ran by Race Street? I still have my Yokomo mr4tc that I raced there.


----------



## jonesy112

Here is the problem with that Jeremiah......is there a single RTR kit that can be purshased for around 300$ that is legal or fits an any existing on road class currently being offered? 

If a new class is to be created as an entry level point, it might as well be something that there are a metric shit-ton of that have already been sold. And look at summit, 20+ in the "S" class every on road night. Even a 20% conversion rate is 4 new to other classes each year.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Here is the problem with that Jeremiah......is there a single RTR kit that can be purshased for around 300$ that is legal or fits an any existing on road class currently being offered?
> 
> If a new class is to be created as an entry level point, it might as well be something that there are a metric shit-ton of that have already been sold. And look at summit, 20+ in the "S" class every on road night. Even a 20% conversion rate is 4 new to other classes each year.


I did not know that but I have not ever seen any "S" racing where it was not a slugfest or people running over the pipes, going the wrong way and all that stuff except for the offroad "DIRT" racing. 

However anyone that is coming into the on-road new to R/C should run in a novice class therefore not needing to adhere to ROAR rules. 

I don't have an answer, I wish they had an entry level tc with a 21.5 that could be had for under $300. The Associated APEX RTR is the closest with a 3300KV motor so its close to a 17.5. Its listed for $289 at Tower.

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> I did not know that but I have not ever seen any "S" racing where it was not a slugfest or people running over the pipes, going the wrong way and all that stuff except for the offroad "DIRT" racing.
> 
> However anyone that is coming into the on-road new to R/C should run in a novice class therefore not needing to adhere to ROAR rules.
> 
> I don't have an answer, I wish they had an entry level tc with a 21.5 that could be had for under $300. The Associated APEX RTR is the closest with a 3300KV motor so its close to a 17.5. Its listed for $289 at Tower.
> 
> Jeremiah


The sportsman class at r/car was the perfect solution. 21.5 or silver can TC. It gave another avenue for older TC cars to be sold, normally those guys could get free hand me down tires and bodies from the 17.5 guys and it was usually pretty good racing while allowing guys a place to start.


----------



## nutz4rc

Matt P. said:


> Hobbytown parking lot racing takes me back. I still remember racing my Kyosho Target Indy car at the oval parking lot races hobbytown had when they were located at the corner of 82nd and allisonville. My first road course racing was on a parking lot too. Anyone remember the Hooter's parking lot series ran by Race Street? I still have my Yokomo mr4tc that I raced there.


Remember that series by Race Street well. Had a lot of fun and several sun burns. LOL


----------



## microed

jonesy112 said:


> Here is the problem with that Jeremiah......is there a single RTR kit that can be purshased for around 300$ that is legal or fits an any existing on road class currently being offered?


You guys are forgetting the tt-01 class. You can buy one of their RTR kits and race it as is if you want. Tamiya offers some really cool bodies in some of their RTR kits too.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> The sportsman class at r/car was the perfect solution. 21.5 or silver can TC. It gave another avenue for older TC cars to be sold, normally those guys could get free hand me down tires and bodies from the 17.5 guys and it was usually pretty good racing while allowing guys a place to start.


I forgot about that. Good call. Heck the Spec R S1 can be had for $109 and the 3Racing for $119 add a $50 Hobbywing, $55 yeah racing 21.5 and add a cheap 2.4 radio system for $75. All new stuff and still under $300. If a guywent used they could do it for $300 and probably include a charger and a battery or two.


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I forgot about that. Good call. Heck the Spec R S1 can be had for $109 and the 3Racing for $119 add a $50 Hobbywing, $55 yeah racing 21.5 and add a cheap 2.4 radio system for $75. All new stuff and still under $300. If a guywent used they could do it for $300 and probably include a charger and a battery or two.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Yeah, yeah, yeah... That's *still* an impossible sell to the guy that is watching with his two sons that first time and says "how do we do this next month?"

Whereas that $250 *SLASH* in the box ready to race, that can be used at home in the yard and in the street, is realistic.

After they run four or five times over the summer, and you help them fix their Slash half a dozen times, they'll ask "Okay, how do we race this winter indoors?" Then they'll be more receptive.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah... That's *still* an impossible sell to the guy that is watching with his two sons that first time and says "how do we do this next month?"
> 
> Whereas that $250 *SLASH* in the box ready to race, that can be used at home in the yard and in the street, is realistic.
> 
> After they run four or five times over the summer, and you help them fix their Slash half a dozen times, they'll ask "Okay, how do we race this winter indoors?" Then they'll be more receptive.



I like this post the best. There has to be a place for the Slash buyers to run their new car. The fun runs to be offered at Hobbytown will be the best opportunity because they don't have to buy a transponder and they can get the feel of driving a track without all the other interruptions of the additional cars. I think Gary has it right that the new drivers will come from this.

The Hobbytown racing will be fully dependent on participation and will die if there aren't enough to make it worthwhile for the shop. That means a greater portion of you discussing this here need to attend and participate. Scoring system is not an issue. Bob has promised to obtain and sell/rent transponders to drivers that need them. So there you have it.

The fun runs, including drag racing, and the organized pavement on-road racing discussed here should support each other in the long run. It has something for everybody. The new car owners can participate in fun runs till they decide it time to give the organized racing a try. The organized racing is there for all of you to be part of for your own reasons. Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## smokefan

L
Bob said it is going to be open tire. Which will give us a chance to use up any old tires we have laying around.[/QUOTE] good cause we have some tires to use up.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> I like this post the best. There has to be a place for the Slash buyers to run their new car. The fun runs to be offered at Hobbytown will be the best opportunity because they don't have to buy a transponder and they can get the feel of driving a track without all the other interruptions of the additional cars. I think Gary has it right that the new drivers will come from this.
> 
> The Hobbytown racing will be fully dependent on participation and will die if there aren't enough to make it worthwhile for the shop. That means a greater portion of you discussing this here need to attend and participate. Scoring system is not an issue. Bob has promised to obtain and sell/rent transponders to drivers that need them. So there you have it.
> 
> The fun runs, including drag racing, and the organized pavement on-road racing discussed here should support each other in the long run. It has something for everybody. The new car owners can participate in fun runs till they decide it time to give the organized racing a try. The organized racing is there for all of you to be part of for your own reasons. Sounds like a win-win to me.


What would be great (in my opinion) is if we could run late in the afternoon on Saturday in to the evening during the summer since it gets so hot. I'm sure a few of us could get together and buy four standing spotlights to put on each corner once it gets dark. Possibly start racing at 5pm or 6pm so I'm sure there would be no problem getting done by 9pm or 10pm and everything put away by 11pm. Sunday is too hard to make it with family, church, cooke-outs and what not. It's just like Friday nights, a lot can make it while a few can not. If it's not too hot I'm down for running outside again. Bob always did a good job running the program while he raced as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Discounting the fact that would negate the reason for Hobbytown putting on the races in the first place, I'm not in a position to go racing anywhere where there isn't a restroom available... 




Edit: typo


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> stop saying the "s" word
> 
> It hurts too much.
> 
> Jeremiah


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast running 1/12th scale on Friday night. First time back racing in around 7 months and I was driving a new class for me. Very similar to WGT except smaller. Bob had a good time trying to chase you down in the 2nd round. Never could quite pass you and keep ahead. Hope to have some more close racing. Keeping one's concentration for the 8 minute main was a challenge. Will be back again this coming Friday for some more Friday night racing. NOw to paint a body that is unique..:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

AquaRacer said:


> Had a blast running 1/12th scale on Friday night. First time back racing in around 7 months and I was driving a new class for me. Very similar to WGT except smaller. Bob had a good time trying to chase you down in the 2nd round. Never could quite pass you and keep ahead. Hope to have some more close racing. Keeping one's concentration for the 8 minute main was a challenge. Will be back again this coming Friday for some more Friday night racing. NOw to paint a body that is unique..:thumbsup:


yes had a good time too. this was my first full night of racing with the 12th scale in about 5 weeks. I think im about to cure all my issues with that car .
hope for a fun filled night of 12th scale racing come Friday.:wave:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

AquaRacer said:


> Keeping one's concentration for the 8 minute main was a challenge.


Brian, you think 8 minutes was a challenge...ha..ha...ha..ha.......Try 60 minutes in Nitro racing.....LOL


_____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------



## AquaRacer

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Brian, you think 8 minutes was a challenge...ha..ha...ha..ha.......Try 60 minutes in Nitro racing.....LOL
> 
> That would be an extreme challenge...
> 
> Now just imagine what anyone that drives for Nascar, Indy Car, F1 or any fullsize race car has to endure.. That would be difficult when you first started. I am sure with time, it would get easier but still difficult.. Just saying!!


----------



## BadSign

nutz4rc said:


> Remember that series by Race Street well. Had a lot of fun and several sun burns. LOL


 I remember the oval parking lot races they ran- makes me feel very old.



AquaRacer said:


> Flyin Hawaiian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, you think 8 minutes was a challenge...ha..ha...ha..ha.......Try 60 minutes in Nitro racing.....LOL
> 
> That would be an extreme challenge...
> 
> Now just imagine what anyone that drives for Nascar, Indy Car, F1 or any fullsize race car has to endure.. That would be difficult when you first started. I am sure with time, it would get easier but still difficult.. Just saying!!
> 
> 
> 
> 60? The most I ever did was 15 minutes for a 300 lapper at bullring carpet oval in Shelbyville in Spring of 91'. My eyes were wiped out after that.
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoods34

The 17.5 ORCA I ran Friday in TC is for sale..... scraping funds together to go to Nationals  PM if interested. $50?....... Also have a D3 17.5, bought from a tuner...... doesn't run quite as well as the new ORCA or a D3.5, but plenty fast for someone new to TC. $25?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New tamiya Jagermeister 
body is killer!










More here: http://www.bigsquidrc.com/category/tamiya/


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> New tamiya Jagermeister
> body is killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://www.bigsquidrc.com/category/tamiya/


Nice! Hopefully they'll sell outside of a kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Discounting the fact that would negate the reason for Hobbytown putting on the races in the first place, I'm not in a position to go racing anywhere where there isn't a restroom available...
> 
> Edit: typo


Great point Gary I didn't think about that. I guess Dave and Busters is open so I would probably go in and unload then maybe buy a coke to go? Not a bad reminder for when David finds a place for his carpet and scoring system. Hopefully we'll get to run on Saturday night so we don't have to choose between both carpet tracks. :thumbsup:

Pertaining to 17.5, HT is out of sweeps but was told they are on order so should be around sometime in next week or so. I called IS and Doug can't get them.


----------



## crispy

Speaking of outdoors racing. Does anyone have one of those QUIET Honda generators? 

I think the worst part of racing out there last time was the noisy gas generator. Those things give me a headache in no time.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Speaking of outdoors racing. Does anyone have one of those QUIET Honda generators?
> 
> I think the worst part of racing out there last time was the noisy gas generator. Those things give me a headache in no time.


These are nice (see link). I can use it all day for my chargers and fan to blow cooler air on me. I've used it off and on for years outside at HT and IS. Pretty cool item...

http://www.amazon.com/DieHard-71988-Starter-Portable-AC-DC/dp/B001UOND90


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Was looking at these (see link) at one time...

http://www.wholesalepowertools.com/...m_medium=CSE&gclid=COnLqe2UsbwCFWJlMgodUC0A5g


----------



## Bolio 32

I had a blast at the 2012 lot races ... I made 3 ... I showed up early to help set up and the track ... traffic was fun too ... all sorts of strangers asking questions ... It attracts all sorts of people who have no idea what we are doing but just can't take there eyes off of it ...


----------



## jtsbell

WOW GO to the Snowbirds,come home and the thread for Indy rc shut down.O WELL new thread. We wil come down and run 17.5 vta f1 usgt what or what ever,just wish they would run on Sunday.when you live 85 miles away trying to get there on Friday by 6 to get a little practice in,its all most impossible when you get off at 5.


----------



## Matt P.

Here's Chucky! said:


> Not a bad reminder for when David finds a place for his carpet and scoring system. Hopefully we'll get to run on Saturday night so we don't have to choose between both carpet tracks. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Not a bad reminder for when David finds a place for his carpet and scoring system. Hopefully we'll get to run on Saturday night so we don't have to choose between both carpet tracks. :thumbsup:





Matt P. said:


>


Someone PM the part time racer and tell me what is going on here.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> New tamiya Jagermeister
> body is killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://www.bigsquidrc.com/category/tamiya/


Body only part number is Tamiya Zakapeed 51561 but not available yet. Thanks for posting Scott, cool body I would not have know about without you sharing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Welcome. Big Squid is a website I learned about when Kyle and I went to RCX a couple of years ago. Its a cool site to find new things and honest reviews. Kyle got to have his picture taken with the RCX girls that day...ha! He'd kill me in my sleep if I posted it. Talk about a ____ eating grin! LOL


----------



## THE READER

just painted my new ride for Friday night 1/12 scale. had to paint it colors that I can see


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> just painted my new ride for Friday night 1/12 scale. had to paint it colors that I can see


Looking good Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> just painted my new ride for Friday night 1/12 scale. had to paint it colors that I can see


That looks really good Bob. Should show up well on the track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> just painted my new ride for Friday night 1/12 scale. had to paint it colors that I can see


Dude that looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> just painted my new ride for Friday night 1/12 scale. had to paint it colors that I can see


Nice work, Bob. Are those pinstripes on the inside or outside?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indiana rc fix till friday.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Nice work, Bob. Are those pinstripes on the inside or outside?


the black strips are on the outside, the rest is paint


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It's even got the signature "3" on the side too. Bob Rod!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

1BrownGuy said:


> Indiana rc fix till friday


Is that a salt thrower on the back? If so, what do you throw, table salt? :thumbsup:

I got this video from a friend a couple weeks ago. I think I'd need a lot bigger truck for what we got last night!


----------



## ThrottleKing

*ROLL CALL 2/7/14 Indy R/C*

Who is coming and what are you racing?

J.Ward---17.5TC USGT if I have too.


----------



## crispy

I'm racing Friday. But this is what I'll be piloting:










She's been christened...

_*Queen Courtney's Revenge*_

I think I'm going to be at an aerodynamic disadvantage...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I'm racing Friday. But this is what I'll be piloting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's been christened...
> 
> _*Queen Courtney's Revenge*_
> 
> I think I'm going to be at an aerodynamic disadvantage...


 You won't get a body tuck though.

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Who is coming and what are you racing?
> 
> J.Ward---17.5TC USGT if I have too.


Ill be there.....17.5 TC


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If I can get a 17.5 put together for Kyle, 4.0 FDR a good place to start? We have a Thunder Power 17.5.


----------



## Indy Rc

I'm sure most of you know but Indy R/C will be opening at 3pm on Fridays. Friday will be the only weekday that Indy R/C will be opening this early. Thanks


----------



## Waltss2k

Indy Rc said:


> I'm sure most of you know but Indy R/C will be opening at 3pm on Fridays. Friday will be the only weekday that Indy R/C will be opening this early. Thanks


Thanks for doing this for us :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Indy Rc said:


> I'm sure most of you know but Indy R/C will be opening at 3pm on Fridays. Friday will be the only weekday that Indy R/C will be opening this early. Thanks


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank You!!! I have my reason back for leaving work early.. LOL


----------



## crispy

Indy Rc said:


> I'm sure most of you know but Indy R/C will be opening at 3pm on Fridays. Friday will be the only weekday that Indy R/C will be opening this early. Thanks


That's awesome. Thanks Josh and Doug.


----------



## Matt P.

jonesy112 said:


> Ill be there.....17.5 TC


I'll be there for 17.5. I'm going to focus on that for a few weeks. Then I'll start bringing the VTA again.


----------



## Matt P.

Indy Rc said:


> I'm sure most of you know but Indy R/C will be opening at 3pm on Fridays. Friday will be the only weekday that Indy R/C will be opening this early. Thanks


Thanks guys. I rarely get out of work before 5, but when I do, I go straight to the track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Do you guys prefer the strait on the far side or in front of the drivers stand?
I was just wondering if it made a difference. I found that when it is in front of the stand it can be a problem seeing around some drivers radios as you rocket down past them to the corner or if on the other end as you come onto the strait.
I prefer on the far side from the stand. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Far side works better for me.


----------



## jonesy112

It should always be on the far side. Right up against the drivers stand has the potential for far too many issues, both during the race with sight and during practice (guys setting a car down in front of the stand or jumping off the stand to go get a car)


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Do you guys prefer the strait on the far side or in front of the drivers stand?
> I was just wondering if it made a difference. I found that when it is in front of the stand it can be a problem seeing around some drivers radios as you rocket down past them to the corner or if on the other end as you come onto the strait.
> I prefer on the far side from the stand.
> 
> Jeremiah


It generally works best if the straight is NOT in front of the drivers stand.

I will bring my 17.5 car, but may not run it unless it is right. Not going to get much practice by the time I get there. If it ain't right, I will run VTA.


----------



## THE READER

thanks indy rc for working with us on Friday night racing :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

the straight in the back!!


----------



## BadSign

Back Straight, every time.

I might be there this week- 1/12 and VTA (F1 car in the shop)


----------



## rockin_bob13

My school of thought in all of the layouts I've studied is that you put the easy driving far away, and the hard parts closer.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Straight on the far side away from driver stand is definitely the right set up. I'll bring my 17.5 this time.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Indy Rc said:


> I'm sure most of you know but Indy R/C will be opening at 3pm on Fridays. Friday will be the only weekday that Indy R/C will be opening this early. Thanks


Thank you Indy R/C for opening at 3pm on Fridays for us onroad guys. Greatly appreciated!!!.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It sounds/looks like we have an overwhelming interest in 17.5. I hope this Friday if we run it that we can continue to have the fantastic driver etiquette and courteous driving that we experienced in our debut run last week. That kind of racing will only make the class that much stronger as well as enjoyable to race and watch.

THANK YOU Indy R/C for giving us a chance in 17.5.

THANK YOU to all the guys that support the 17.5 class.

It has certainly been missed on the local level.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

ThrottleKing said:


> It sounds/looks like we have an overwhelming interest in 17.5. I hope this Friday if we run it that we can continue to have the fantastic driver etiquette and courteous driving that we experienced in our debut run last week. That kind of racing will only make the class that much stronger as well as enjoyable to race and watch.
> 
> THANK YOU Indy R/C for giving us a chance in 17.5.
> 
> THANK YOU to all the guys that support the 17.5 class.
> 
> It has certainly been missed on the local level.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


Well said Jeremiah, well said indeed!!!

Andy Liu


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> It sounds/looks like we have an overwhelming interest in 17.5. I hope this Friday if we run it that we can continue to have the fantastic driver etiquette and courteous driving that we experienced in our debut run last week. That kind of racing will only make the class that much stronger as well as enjoyable to race and watch.
> 
> THANK YOU Indy R/C for giving us a chance in 17.5.
> 
> THANK YOU to all the guys that support the 17.5 class.
> 
> It has certainly been missed on the local level.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


With that new motor you won't have any excuses tomorrow.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> With that new motor you won't have any excuses tomorrow.


I'll just be happy running 17.5. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think I'll get there around 4:30 Friday.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I wish that I could get my Killshot 17.5 in my 6.2 but it won't go


----------



## nutz4rc

Have you tried changing the end bell position on the Kill Shot?


----------



## AquaRacer

I am so looking forward to some Friday night racing..:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> I wish that I could get my Killshot 17.5 in my 6.2 but it won't go


Why can't you?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had to do some dremel work to get the Peak to fit the Xray due to the flat endbell without the beveled edge. It fit's now.

Jeremiah


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Waltss2k said:


> I wish that I could get my Killshot 17.5 in my 6.2 but it won't go


Remove the motor screws then rotate the endbell to line up the motor screw holes with the motor mount slots on the car then screw the endbell back on the motor..........It should fit the 6.2 with no problems.


Andy Liu


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I wish that I could get my Killshot 17.5 in my 6.2 but it won't go


Some batches of Killshots had faceplates that were machined wrong. Contact Trinity and they should send you a free replacement..... Or just put a faceplate from any other Trinity motor on there for the time being.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*17.5 Tires*

I just got off the phone with Mr. Sweep. He has tires in stock. I have 30's and 32's on the way. Mr Sweep says that the wheels are improved to not wobble after a hit and that the inserts will last longer.

They should hit the store @ Tuesday so you guys would be ready for Friday.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

rockin_bob13 said:


> i just got off the phone with mr. Sweep. He has tires in stock. I have 30's and 32's on the way. Mr sweep says that the wheels are improved to not wobble after a hit and that the inserts will last longer.
> 
> They should hit the store @ tuesday so you guys would be ready for friday.


nice!!!


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tomorrow for tech support.


----------



## Waltss2k

Has anyone ever asked doug if they are going to let 17.5 run tomorrow.


----------



## crispy

I keep asking that too...

I suggest someone go straight to Doug.


----------



## FrankNitti

Post #6152 of the INDYRC thread:
"I would recommend that racers/customers voice opinions and concerns in person to management. The online forums will no longer be a viable resource to speak to management. Thanks"

Doug= Management


----------



## cwoods34

I don't think Doug would let $60+ walk out the door like that, but you guys may ruin this chance for yourselves if you expect to just be allowed to run because a group of them is in the building. Just sayin.......


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> I don't think Doug would let $60+ walk out the door like that, but you guys may ruin this chance for yourselves if you expect to just be allowed to run because a group of them is in the building. Just sayin.......


Yeah... what he said :thumbsup: (and I'm not even running that class)


----------



## Waltss2k

This is the only track that I've ever been to that won't allow anything to run week after week no matter what shows up as long as there's 4 to make a class.


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't understand why there needs to be set classes.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

I just talked with Josh on the phone. The 17.5 class is a GO for this Friday. No issues there.

Andy Liu


----------



## Voice from above

crispy said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but I don't recall Jud saying they'd run 17.5 again...?


Like anyone listens to what I say....


----------



## AquaRacer

Alright, Its finally here and its FFFRRRRRIIIIDDDDDAAAAYYYYYY, got less than 12 hours until some FRIDAY Night Racing!!!!!! Been looking forward to it all week..:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Voice from above said:


> Like anyone listens to what I say....


You should be used to that. You're from Whiteland.


----------



## FrankNitti

Voice from above said:


> Like anyone listens to what I say....


We do listen… “ All my marshals are in place, drivers lined up and ready, Here we go, (insert your class here) main drivers go on the tone”…. BEEP :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Lol:hat:


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> We do listen… “ All my marshals are in place, drivers lined up and ready, Here we go, (insert your class here) main drivers go on the tone”…. BEEP :thumbsup:


+1 to what he said....:woohoo:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't wait to get to the track tonight. I however brought my USGT stuff to change over to if there is not enough to make a good USGT class. I say that because of I don't want to eliminate the USGT group. I think USGT is a very critical class to run as a stepping stone to 17.5. There is a significant difference in terms of speed especially corner speed. Not to mention you will be in the wall or another racers car faster and harder with the lighter, quicker 17.5. It can get ugly in a hurry if you haven't yet been successful with a USGT car and jump into 17.5 to soon. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I just learned about this...a very cool new race coming to IMS June 6th - 8th!

http://www.svra.com/events/brickyard-vintage-racing-invitational/



















http://www.svra.com/


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> We do listen… “ All my marshals are in place, drivers lined up and ready, Here we go, (insert your class here) main drivers go on the tone”…. BEEP :thumbsup:


lol! only Dave would come up with something like that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> lol! only Dave would come up with something like that!! :thumbsup:


That happens when you have to attend a meeting first thing on a FRIDAY MORNING... I find my mind wonders :tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> That happens when you have to attend a meeting first thing on a FRIDAY MORNING... I find my mind wonders :tongue:


I don't need a boring meeting------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- to have my mind wander. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I just learned about this...a very cool new race coming to IMS June 6th - 8th!
> 
> http://www.svra.com/events/brickyard-vintage-racing-invitational/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.svra.com/


Well... that just got added to my personal calendar. Won't miss this for anything...

I think I'd rather see this than the 500.


----------



## crispy

You turkeys have fun tonight. I've even thought about throwing my VTA car in the truck and coming down just for the B-main.

Probably not a good idea.


----------



## davidl

The Reader, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## crispy

Pinewood Derby Results: (Over 60 Scouts and 14 Open entries)

Dean Crispin - 2nd Place overall in the Pack
Drew Crispin - 3rd Place overall in the Pack
Gary Crispin - Dead Last in the Open division

Not only did I have a big aero problem, my mast crashed into the scoring tower every time down the track...


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> ......................my mast crashed into the scoring tower every time down the track...



Sorry to hear that. But dont use that as a reason to remove the rollover antenna on your 1/12 scale car.

PS. - Glad to hear the kids did well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Pinewood Derby Results: (Over 60 Scouts and 14 Open entries)
> 
> Dean Crispin - 2nd Place overall in the Pack
> Drew Crispin - 3rd Place overall in the Pack
> Gary Crispin - Dead Last in the Open division
> 
> Not only did I have a big aero problem, my mast crashed into the scoring tower every time down the track...


We used to have a blast at the Pinewood Derby Gary for Pack 396. We had a "Geezers" race for the older guys. It was fun. Kyle's Team Associated Four-cut car was pretty quick. Not first place, but it got the final heat. In Brownsburg, some of the Dads work for local race teams. Their cars were tweeked perfection! Not sure the boys actually had anything to do with the construction of them.


----------



## Matt P.

I was very busy yesterday, so I didn't have a chance to come on here until now.

I just want to say how awesome 17.5 TC has been the last two weeks. The class is growing quickly. I believe we had 9 at the start of the night and ended up with 7 by the end. Our main was pretty packed on the track, but with the extremely clean drivers in the class, I believe the marshals had to be used very few times.

I personally met all my goals for the night. 1. I didn't break one part, 2. My car got much better as the night went on (thanks cwoods, microed, and others). 3. I didn't have to be turn marshaled once all night.

Just so everyone knows, when I pushed for this class to start, I knew I was not going to be very competitive with the great racers that would race in this class. To me, it wasn't about wanting a class I thought I was really good at, it was about starting a class that I believe is the most fun for my (and others) R/C tastes. I haven't had this much fun racing in a VERY long time.


----------



## smokefan

I will go ahead and say it. 17.5 TC will have better racing because most of the guys that run it race you and dont just run you over, or drive through you.


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is looking for a a place to run onroad on Saturdays check out Madison Rc Outlaws down in Madison, IN. The only class running right now is Vta but Brandon wants to run USGT, 17.5, 1/12 And F1 using UF1 rules. He is looking to do a trophy race in March. The track is 45 x 75 new crc ozite carpet new facility. I will have more info very soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> If anyone is looking for a a place to run onroad on Saturdays check out Madison Rc Outlaws down in Madison, IN. The only class running right now is Vta but Brandon wants to run USGT, 17.5, 1/12 And F1 using UF1 rules. He is looking to do a trophy race in March. The track is 45 x 75 new crc ozite carpet new facility. I will have more info very soon.


Very Cool, we need to road trip down there and show some support asap!


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Brandon said that they are going to open at 10am and start racing at 1. They run 2 heats and a main. Cost $15 for fist class $10 for second class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ready for another fun evening at the racetrack this Friday. I hope the powers that be can think on it and consider giving us on road racers another night to scratch our itch. I know I struggle making all week till I get to run some carpet again. :freak:

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tore the car down, cleaned and reassembled it this morning. The Xray haunts me all week long and seems to be dissatisfied looking over me as I clean and work on the dirt oval cars on the workbench. Isn't that creepy? 

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Tore the car down, cleaned and reassembled it this morning. The Xray haunts me all week long and seems to be dissatisfied looking over me as I clean and work on the dirt oval cars on the workbench. Isn't that creepy?
> 
> Jeremiah



So did you or Mike R have the fastest lap in 17.5 TC? What was it?


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

davidl said:


> So did you or Mike R have the fastest lap in 17.5 TC? What was it?


I believe Mike R had a 8.7 sec lap and J. had a 8.8 sec lap in the main.

What was the fastest lap time for the 1/12 scale in the Amain?


----------



## cwoods34

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> I believe Mike R had a 8.7 sec lap and J. had a 8.8 sec lap in the main.
> 
> What was the fastest lap time for the 1/12 scale in the Amain?


I also had an 8.7 with Jonesy's car.......


----------



## AquaRacer

The READER you have a PM regarding TP820CD charger..


----------



## asylum xtreme

*madison rc*

Hello i am the owner of the track in Madison Indiana, please check out our facebook page. to keep up with all the action. i am also going to start a thread on here as i do not want to cause any issues with other track owners.


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Hello i am the owner of the track in Madison Indiana, please check out our facebook page. to keep up with all the action. i am also going to start a thread on here as i do not want to cause any issues with other track owners.


Thanks for the Info, a few of us from Indpls plan on making the trip down for some OnRoad action. This thread has no ties to any track, so feel free to post your track info here to keep us up to date on your track info. :thumbsup:


----------



## asylum xtreme

Thanks Frank


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Thanks Frank


Your Welcome, Just saw your thread and I know a few of us don't keep up with facebook, so if you can also post some info on there..Race fee's, number of heats and so on, that would be a big help.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> If anyone is looking for a a place to run onroad on Saturdays check out Madison Rc Outlaws down in Madison, IN. The track is 45 x 75 new crc ozite carpet new facility.


Do you know what is the track size at Indy RC by comparison? 

What size at Summit RC Raceway?

What was RCAR?


----------



## asylum xtreme

Race fee is 15.00 for the first class and 10 for second 
we run 2 heats and a main for sure but if we have a small turn out we will run 3.


----------



## davidl

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> I believe Mike R had a 8.7 sec lap and J. had a 8.8 sec lap in the main.
> 
> What was the fastest lap time for the 1/12 scale in the Amain?



8.4 second lap in the main. My car rocked.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

asylum xtreme said:


> Hello i am the owner of the track in Madison Indiana, please check out our facebook page. to keep up with all the action. i am also going to start a thread on here as i do not want to cause any issues with other track owners.


This thread isn't specific to any facility just to the on-road hobby in Indy in general so you wouldn't be causing any issues.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Do you know what is the track size at Indy RC by comparison?
> 
> What size at Summit RC Raceway?
> 
> What was RCAR?


I believe that indy rc is 65 x 50


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## davidl

[QUOTE..........................What was RCAR?[/QUOTE]

90x40 or 45


----------



## Bolio 32

*Complement on Vidios*

This is a comment on my using the tripod ...

Captncouth
I've watched all your vids to date. Just got into VTA, actually rc in general in 2013. Did a youtube search for VTA racing and your channel had the best and most consistent uploads. Excellent racing, what's not to like lol Watched your new vid the day it was posted. personally found it much better. didn't go out of focus, and you can watch what ever car you want at anytime. Also gives rewatch ability, because you can watch a different car each time you watch the video. Keep it up!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Alright so from Southport area or South side of Indy(my house), these are the distances for racing carpet on-road that I know of that are doable for a one day event except for the last 4-5 tracks.

10.5mi. Indy R/C
71mi. R/C Hobbies Plus
98mi. Madison Outlaws R/C
127mi. Hot Slots R/C
136mi. Summit Raceway
138mi. Red Mosquito
139mi. Access Hobbies Raceway
205mi. Leisure Hours Raceway
240mi. Harbor Hobbies The Track
287mi. Thunder R/C
298mi. Rapid Competition R/C
302mi. The Gate

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

With the Grand Slam going on over at Red Mosquito this weekend, will there be much of a 17.5 class attend Friday? If so post up if you can. I can always convert to USGT if I need to. Don't want to but I can. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Matt P.

It may be the lightest race night of the winter season this Friday at Indy RC. Valentines days just had to fall on a Friday this year...ugh.

I will see you all on the 21st.


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Alright so from Southport area or South side of Indy(my house), these are the distances for racing carpet on-road that I know of that are doable for a one day event except for the last 4-5 tracks.
> 
> 10.5mi. Indy R/C
> 71mi. R/C Hobbies Plus
> 98mi. Madison Outlaws R/C
> 127mi. Hot Slots R/C
> 136mi. Summit Raceway
> 138mi. Red Mosquito
> 139mi. Access Hobbies Raceway
> 205mi. Leisure Hours Raceway
> 240mi. Harbor Hobbies The Track
> 287mi. Thunder R/C
> 298mi. Rapid Competition R/C
> 302mi. The Gate
> 
> Jeremiah



You can take hotslots RC off that list in a few weeks. I believe the 22nd of this month is their last race before they close the doors for good on the carpet track.


----------



## Waltss2k

I plan on being there for 17.5


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> It may be the lightest race night of the winter season this Friday at Indy RC. Valentines days just had to fall on a Friday this year...ugh.
> 
> I will see you all on the 21st.


 To go out on a Friday and Valentine's day too, probably had to make reservations a month ago or better. Your a racer and I know you forgot like me so just come on to the track and take the verbal beating when you get home.LOL Take her to the track for a date and order food from next door. It's supposed to be a holiday for "TWO" people in love isn't it? Not just one and doing whatever they like. She get time and dinner and you get to race.WIN,WIN. I just tell my wife racing makes me very excited and usually works for me.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## asylum xtreme

throttle king i like the way you thank lol


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

ThrottleKing said:


> To go out on a Friday and Valentine's day too, probably had to make reservations a month ago or better. Your a racer and I know you forgot like me so just come on to the track and take the verbal beating when you get home.LOL Take her to the track for a date and order food from next door. It's supposed to be a holiday for "TWO" people in love isn't it? Not just one and doing whatever they like. She get time and dinner and you get to race.WIN,WIN. I just tell my wife racing makes me very excited and usually works for me.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


Jeremiah........the "the Dr. Phil on love" ..........I LOVE IT!!!

Andy Liu


----------



## asylum xtreme

March 8th we will be holding a trophy race for the on road guys if you can make it out let me know what class you will be running so i can get everything ordered up. entry for this race will be 25. per class. I also have this thread on our hobby talk thread


----------



## BATTMAN

ThrottleKing said:


> To go out on a Friday and Valentine's day too, probably had to make reservations a month ago or better. Your a racer and I know you forgot like me so just come on to the track and take the verbal beating when you get home.LOL Take her to the track for a date and order food from next door. It's supposed to be a holiday for "TWO" people in love isn't it? Not just one and doing whatever they like. She get time and dinner and you get to race.WIN,WIN. I just tell my wife racing makes me very excited and usually works for me.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


loan me your couch....


----------



## ThrottleKing

BATTMAN said:


> loan me your couch....


No problem.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> You can take hotslots RC off that list in a few weeks. I believe the 22nd of this month is their last race before they close the doors for good on the carpet track.


Wonder if they would sell the scoring system? Not too interested in their carpet. I think its R/Cars old carpet isn't it?

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Wonder if they would sell the scoring system? Not too interested in their carpet. I think its R/Cars old carpet isn't it?
> 
> Jeremiah


Correct, all of the stuff is rcars I believe. You could give them a call and ask.


----------



## AquaRacer

Might want to give them a call directly, you never know what they may say.. Could get it for a good price..

Like Matt P. with Valentines falling in a Friday I will see you all on the 21st.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Wonder if they would sell the scoring system? Not too interested in their carpet. I think its R/Cars old carpet isn't it?
> 
> Jeremiah


I would be interested in it.


----------



## indymodz

Is Indy rc ever gonna have a sat or sun schedule for tc? I've all but quit going because of having to run on Friday nites. And Cincinnati is getting too far to drive for club races. 

Jason


----------



## asylum xtreme

*trophy*

For the tropie race i will be running 3 heats and a main, i am going to also give 100. buck to the winner of the largest class........ trophys for 1-3 and Tq


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> For the tropie race i will be running 3 heats and a main, i am going to also give 100. buck to the winner of the largest class........ trophys for 1-3 and Tq


:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> To go out on a Friday and Valentine's day too, probably had to make reservations a month ago or better. Your a racer and I know you forgot like me so just come on to the track and take the verbal beating when you get home.LOL Take her to the track for a date and order food from next door. It's supposed to be a holiday for "TWO" people in love isn't it? Not just one and doing whatever they like. She get time and dinner and you get to race.WIN,WIN. I just tell my wife racing makes me very excited and usually works for me.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


haha! you make a very convincing point. I race almost all year long and my wife gives me almost every Friday night to do whatever. I think I will give her this ONE Friday night with just us.

If I had known about the grand slam race this weekend, I would have planned to run in the F main of that just to get my R/C fix.

FYI...I went by Hobbytown after work and the Sweep tires are not yet in stock. Bob said probably tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> haha! you make a very convincing point. I race almost all year long and my wife gives me almost every Friday night to do whatever. I think I will give her this ONE Friday night with just us.
> 
> If I had known about the grand slam race this weekend, I would have planned to run in the F main of that just to get my R/C fix.
> 
> FYI...I went by Hobbytown after work and the Sweep tires are not yet in stock. Bob said probably tomorrow or Thursday.


The only way I would miss is if she took me to a Cajun/Creole place, but I don't need to now. Dad just brought me up some crawfish pie from Louisiana. YUM! Too bad the family moved back up here. I loved going back and visiting down south for the vittles. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The request pertaining to Indy Slots pretty much falls on deaf ears in forums, if it's a money maker to add another night there would be no reason any track wouldn't run onroad every night of the week but you have to keep in mind oval and off-road.

Doug (the owner) I'm sure would have an open mind if people would support it.

Call, go up to shop or put a petition together where you could get at least 15 to 20 people to show up on a consistent basis and you'd probably have yourself another night like off-road at Indy Slots. Remember, like any business utilities, insurance, upkeep, labor, etc cost money (sad but true) which most everyone forgets while complaining about what they got when they don't know how slim of a margin you barely get by on some months. If 5 people can't make it one night and 25 can it's a bummer but also a no brainer.

The Indy Slots number is (317) 787-7568.


----------



## ThrottleKing

indymodz said:


> Is Indy rc ever gonna have a sat or sun schedule for tc? I've all but quit going because of having to run on Friday nites. And Cincinnati is getting too far to drive for club races.
> 
> Jason


Madison has an on road program on Saturdays. Look them up on Facebook or here in the on-road forums. Madison R/C Outlaws


Jeremiah


----------



## asylum xtreme

Hay guys need some advice, I am redoing and stocking up the hobby store at Madison RC, what are some parts, accessories and so on you all would like to see in stock.


----------



## microed

asylum xtreme said:


> Hay guys need some advice, I am redoing and stocking up the hobby store at Madison RC, what are some parts, accessories and so on you all would like to see in stock.


Many may not agree with me, but I would avoid stocking too many parts that are specific to individual brands of cars. There are so many different cars being used for on-road that you could go broke trying to stock parts for all of them. If you felt you really had to stock specific car parts, Associated, X-ray, and Tamiya a distant third, seem to be the most popular on road cars at Indy RC.

What I would be sure to stock would be class specific parts, such as tires and wheels for VTA and 17.5 and USGT if you are going run these classes. It would be good to have motors, batteries, and few ESCs that are legal for these classes too.

My two cents.

-Ed


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Many may not agree with me, but I would avoid stocking too many parts that are specific to individual brands of cars. There are so many different cars being used for on-road that you could go broke trying to stock parts for all of them. If you felt you really had to stock specific car parts, Associated, X-ray, and Tamiya a distant third, seem to be the most popular on road cars at Indy RC.
> 
> What I would be sure to stock would be class specific parts, such as tires and wheels for VTA and 17.5 and USGT if you are going run these classes. It would be good to have motors, batteries, and few ESCs that are legal for these classes too.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> -Ed


I disagree!

Nah, I kid. Ed is spot on.


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> Many may not agree with me, but I would avoid stocking too many parts that are specific to individual brands of cars. There are so many different cars being used for on-road that you could go broke trying to stock parts for all of them. If you felt you really had to stock specific car parts, Associated, X-ray, and Tamiya a distant third, seem to be the most popular on road cars at Indy RC.
> 
> What I would be sure to stock would be class specific parts, such as tires and wheels for VTA and 17.5 and USGT if you are going run these classes. It would be good to have motors, batteries, and few ESCs that are legal for these classes too.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> -Ed


Asylum xtreme,
I agree with Ed plus you might want to keep a couple of bodies on hand and some tire prep. SXT 3.0 traction compound is a good one to have.

David


----------



## MReggio13

Is anybody interested in making a trip down to Madison this Saturday? I won't be racing on Friday, but I'd like to get some racing in this weekend! I'd be up for USGT or 17.5.


----------



## Waltss2k

Looks like not only is 17.5 going to be hurting on Friday night but on road period as a whole is going to be hurting.


----------



## crispy

Don't say that! You'll run off the maybes...

I'll be there!

Just tell her that Valentines Day is a creation of Hallmark and the candy companies. Besides, don't you treat her like a queen the other 364 days of the year?


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

crispy said:


> Just tell her that Valentines Day is a creation of Hallmark and the candy companies. Besides, don't you treat her like a queen the other 364 days of the year?


Man, another good quote that I can use to tell my wife, THANKS!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Andy Liu


----------



## asylum xtreme

thanks for the feed back guys i do have plenty of prep in stock, bodys, tires rims for vta,


----------



## jonesy112

MReggio13 said:


> Is anybody interested in making a trip down to Madison this Saturday? I won't be racing on Friday, but I'd like to get some racing in this weekend! I'd be up for USGT or 17.5.


The grand slam series is racing down in Cincinatti this weekend. 3 quals on sat, and 1 qual and mains on sunday. Should be a good turnout this weekend with lots of fast guys from the region being there.


----------



## MReggio13

I traction roll at that place on a normal day, can't imagine what it's like with a big crowd!


----------



## FrankNitti

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Man, another good quote that I can use to tell my wife, THANKS!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Andy Liu


And if you dont make it this Friday, we know she didn't agree 

I heard diamonds will get you out of anything....


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> I heard diamonds will get you out of anything....


I always heard that diamonds are a ladies best friend.. They seem to like the sparkly things..


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> And if you dont make it this Friday, we know she didn't agree
> 
> I heard diamonds will get you out of anything....


its easer to get forgiveness , then to get permission!


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> its easer to get forgiveness , then to get permission!


Ding...ding...ding... we have a winner!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

ill be there Friday , even if its just to run some practice. 12th scale, love that class!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> ill be there Friday , even if its just to run some practice. 12th scale, love that class!!!


I'll be there also, I had not planned on running 12th scale because I wanted to work on my VTA and USGT set up for next weeks race at Summit, but I will have the 12th scale with me just in case, I don't want them not racing bacause there is only three. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Valentine's Day is also known as "Buy or Die Day." 

You have been warned.

Signed, 

Man who has been continuously married for 30 years


----------



## THE READER

aquaracer
I downloaded that download from thunderpower , and now my charger is right on .
thanks Brian!


----------



## AquaRacer

Bob, you are welcome


----------



## THE READER

for sale
crc xti 12th scale inline like new , never race only a few practice runs. has fatuba s9650 sevo , novak ss 17.5 motor. only need one car and the gen x works best for me . 
will have it with me Friday----$150.00


----------



## Bolio 32

*Walkin' My Dog*

Not rc related but I'm happy with how it turned out ...

Please watch and comment ... "I just want to be half the man that my dog thinks that I am"


----------



## jonesy112

MReggio13 said:


> I traction roll at that place on a normal day, can't imagine what it's like with a big crowd!


Just have to change the set up a bit to cure the traction rolling. 

And the grip usually isnt any higher on a big race there, its about as high as humanly possible on club days.


----------



## Waltss2k

Bob you have a pm sir


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> I always heard that diamonds are a ladies best friend.. They seem to like the sparkly things..


Gold chain + Bent aluminum bulkhead = abstract jewelry. Problem solved.


----------



## ThrottleKing

OK TC racers, so what are we going to be racing Friday? 17.5 or USGT. Post up what your running and if your coming. 

Reggio, So far it looks like just your and me are thinking of going down and checking out the Madison track.


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I'll be there for 17.5 and Usgt. I can't go to Madison Saturday I have a big function for work Saturday evening.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> OK TC racers, so what are we going to be racing Friday? 17.5 or USGT. Post up what your running and if your coming. ..............Jeremiah




Stock 1/12 scale looks solid for Friday. Oooops, sorry. You weren't asking about that.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Stock 1/12 scale looks solid for Friday. Oooops, sorry. You weren't asking about that.


I'm in for 1/12th scale. With Franklin sitting this one out, I'm gunning for you!

LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm working on getting back into 12th scale.


----------



## BadSign

One of these days I'll be back, been about 4 weeks now. Wish my kids were slackers right about now.


----------



## THE READER

regets ama 
you have pm


----------



## FrankNitti

USGT & VTA this Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

Walt , you have pm


----------



## asylum xtreme

i have been working on a website you can go and check it out i have alot to get done on it im just not to good with computers lol


----------



## Waltss2k

Back at you Bob Yelle


----------



## Waltss2k

Sure is quite around here.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> Sure is quite around here.


It's also quiet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Conserving energy so I can be competitive tomorrow. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Too many damn PMs. Like school girls passing notes...


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Too many damn PMs. Like school girls passing notes...


crispy you have pm!!----(just kidding)


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Transponder*

I will be at the Indy R/C track tonight and I will have an MRT transponder for sale. $50 at the track. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

So we know one of Jeremiah's new tracks has the new Mylaps RC4 system...

I have only one MRT left and it is permanently installed in a TT-01. I figure I'm safe because I'll only ever use the TT-01 at Slots...

And we know they'll never upgrade...


----------



## Waltss2k

Sure with that I had some Sweep 30s for tonight.


----------



## Fasthound

You think it is snowing outside but that is actually the dust I just blew off my RC stuff. I am getting back in the game but I have no car yet. What classes are strong, USGT, 17.5 TC, or 12th scale? 

Clint W.


----------



## asylum xtreme

you guys that have mrt trandsponders, you can mail them to mylaps and they will send you a hybird trandsponder for 35 bucks. i have had allot of guys from my track have to do this after i updated decoder


----------



## nutz4rc

+1 My Laps has a nice trade in program. There new transponder is fully compatible with AMB systems.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Tires*

I know it's late in the day and the weather is lousy. The Sweep tires just showed up. Due to bad weather out east, he couldn't get UPS to pick up, so he sent them by Postal Service. Anyway, if you want 'em, come get 'em.


----------



## Waltss2k

Do you deliver. Lol


----------



## rockin_bob13

Wish I could.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Slow Going ...*

Just spent 1 hour to go 5 miles ... not going to make it ...


----------



## Bolio 32

*Transponders ?*

I bought my transponders within the last 2 years ... Am I OK?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well the racing was pretty light tonight as expected due to weather and the "Hallmark" holiday. We had three groups of cars. 1/12, VTA, 17.5 None the less it was still alot of fun. 

Saturday Reggio and myself will be heading down to Madison to get some track time. Come on down if you can make it. We will be leaving out from my house at 8:00am. Their doors open at 10:00


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Indy Admirals have an Indoor Fun Run at Carmel High School Natatorium today from noon to 3 PM. Some car guys are boat guys too. The fast electric "Duel in the Pool" event going on too: http://www.indyadmirals.org/Duel_in_the_Pool_Flyer.pdf


----------



## ThrottleKing

I got the driveway shoveled off and the S.S. Minnow is getting ready to head south to Madison.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've missed the last three weekends either due to family stuff or me being out of town for work, but plan to be there this coming Friday finally!

Thought you guys would like to see this. The guy I airbrushed this Vaterra Camaro for sent me these photos. I did the paint, he finished it off by mounting the body, adding bumpers, mirrors, etc. He did a great job of finding matching sponsor decals. I think the finished car looks great. The body is 190mm and NOT USVTA approved, but he said where he is racing (Idaho!) several guys have all gone with the Vaterra Chassis to make their own kind of an IROC class. Box Stock I guess.


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We've missed the last three weekends either due to family stuff or me being out of town for work, but plan to be there this coming Friday finally!
> 
> Thought you guys would like to see this. The guy I airbrushed this Vaterra Camaro for sent me these photos. I did the paint, he finished it off by mounting the body, adding bumpers, mirrors, etc. He did a great job of finding matching sponsor decals. I think the finished car looks great. The body is 190mm and NOT USVTA approved, but he said where he is racing (Idaho!) several guys have all gone with the Vaterra Chassis to make their own kind of an IROC class. Box Stock I guess.


very nice job Scott!!great replica of the org paint job.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

low turn out last night. but as always I had a great time racing 12th scale


----------



## crispy

I did too... to a point. I haven't even looked at my car yet to see what died.

I like the fact that we're bang on even in terms of speed. Having someone else to race that close made the stress level go way up.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Well the racing was pretty light tonight as expected due to weather and the "Hallmark" holiday. We had three groups of cars. 1/12, VTA, 17.5 None the less it was still alot of fun. ........
> 
> Jeremiah



NEWS FLASH

and 1/12 scale lead the field with 8 entries. VTA and 17.5 TC had 5 and 6. 1/12 has come a long way from not a very popular class.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I got the driveway shoveled off and the S.S. Minnow is getting ready to head south to Madison.



My message to The Captain and Gilligan is to be carefull out there or "the Minnow would be lost." And I know which one is Gilligan.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just got back from Madison. 

Too bad Reggio, Franklin and myself were the only ones to show up. Stupid snow! We still had a great day. We ended up re arranging the track. Ran USGT, VTA and 17.5 set ups. We had the track to ourselves all day long so we were able to take full advantage of testing new/different things. We got all the cars very fast by the end of the day. I think they got all the tires scuffed for next week's race in Ft. Wayne. 

Madison has very nice carpet, very smooth concrete floor. I was skeptical of ROAD RAIL at first but I learned that I like it better than the clicktrack. It is way more car friendly if you clip it and we did several times.LOL It also stayed in place alot better too. Probably not good for trucks as they can go over them easily but a TC or 1/12 will not get over them too well without flipping over and becoming a turtle unless you try to ramp it or are completely out of control.

They have some VTA tires and wheels and some oval related items in the shop. They are just getting into the on-road stuff and I think it won't be long until they have a nice inventory for on-road as well.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

The only ones PERIOD? Where were all the locals?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had a chance to talk to Doug Friday night. He is interested in giving us on-road guys a chance to have Tuesday nights as an on-road race night. Offroad practice has been slim on tha night and he told me that if we can come together and have at least 15 guys at a minimum show up to race consistently we can keep it. I told him I would put the word out there. I know Walt, myself or a few others can take turns calling the race and taking care of that if needed. We just have to come together and show up. The program would be the same format as the Friday program. I know it's not going to work for all but it's the best we are offered for a second night of on-road locally and it won't interfere with the guys that go out of town on the weekend to race. Please contact Doug and inform him of your support so that we can get this night going quickly before the offer expires. I think we have like a week to decide if we want too or not. 

I am on board and I have expressed my interest to Doug. It's your turn guys. Go in or call him to do the same.

Jeremiah


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> I had a chance to talk to Doug Friday night. He is interested in giving us on-road guys a chance to have Tuesday nights as an on-road race night. Offroad practice has been slim on tha night and he told me that if we can come together and have at least 15 guys at a minimum show up to race consistently we can keep it. I told him I would put the word out there. I know Walt, myself or a few others can take turns calling the race and taking care of that if needed. We just have to come together and show up. The program would be the same format as the Friday program. I know it's not going to work for all but it's the best we are offered for a second night of on-road locally and it won't interfere with the guys that go out of town on the weekend to race. Please contact Doug and inform him of your support so that we can get this night going quickly before the offer expires. I think we have like a week to decide if we want too or not.
> 
> I am on board and I have expressed my interest to Doug. It's your turn guys. Go in or call him to do the same.
> 
> Jeremiah


I am 100% in for tuesday nights. I will try to call or pop in to let doug know. I can help with track prep if needed. The only problem is there is really no chance of me being there before 5 (because of work). I wouldn't mind helping turn the track back to offroad after we are done though.


----------



## crispy

Going to take Fridays from 40 entries to 25... 

Mark my words.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Going to take Fridays from 40 entries to 25...
> 
> Mark my words.


So I guess your a "no" then?:tongue:
Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I have Cub Scouts on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I had a chance to talk to Doug Friday night. He is interested in giving us on-road guys a chance to have Tuesday nights as an on-road race night. Offroad practice has been slim on tha night and he told me that if we can come together and have at least 15 guys at a minimum show up to race consistently we can keep it. I told him I would put the word out there. I know Walt, myself or a few others can take turns calling the race and taking care of that if needed. We just have to come together and show up. The program would be the same format as the Friday program. I know it's not going to work for all but it's the best we are offered for a second night of on-road locally and it won't interfere with the guys that go out of town on the weekend to race. Please contact Doug and inform him of your support so that we can get this night going quickly before the offer expires. I think we have like a week to decide if we want too or not.
> 
> I am on board and I have expressed my interest to Doug. It's your turn guys. Go in or call him to do the same.
> 
> Jeremiah



I will not be there each Tuesday, but most. Have other things one Tuesday night per month.

DL


----------



## Waltss2k

I won't be there this Friday. Ill be up at Summit for the 2nd round of the triple Crown of vta


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I won't be there this Friday. Ill be up at Summit for the 2nd round of the triple Crown of vta


I am probably not going to make it this Friday either due to most of the 17.5 guys are going up to Summit. I would imagine alot of the classes will be pretty light due to the race up north.

Jeremiah


----------



## MMI

I have a question for the VTA oval guys at Indy RC. What final gear ratio are you using. I will be there on Thursdays when I get a motor. Thanks guys. Dan Layton.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I am probably not going to make it this Friday either due to most of the 17.5 guys are going up to Summit. I would imagine alot of the classes will be pretty light due to the race up north.
> 
> Jeremiah


There's only half a dozen regulars signed up for Ft. Wayne. 

Don't let that race stop you from coming to Indy.

Obviously, 17.5 and USGT will be impacted. But VTA will be fine as well as 12th scale.


----------



## Matt P.

Ft. Wayne is a no go for me this year. Had a blast last year, but 2-day races are hard for me.

I will be at Indy RC this week for 17.5. I will bring my VTA just in case.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*thannks*

ThrottleKing thanks for the right up, im glad you guys got to make it and and enjoyed the facility. im hopping the on road program grows in to a large crowed. We have just started the on road program at Madison and I have just a hand full of local guys who have cars with another hand full of guy building them. C&M motors sports known for oval racing and light weight parts is looking into desinging our own 1/12 scale car. i hope to meet some more of you guys soon and get more feedback. i am just learning this onroad stuff my self so any sugestion are welcomed.


----------



## FrankNitti

MMI said:


> I have a question for the VTA oval guys at Indy RC. What final gear ratio are you using. I will be there on Thursdays when I get a motor. Thanks guys. Dan Layton.


3.80-3.71 will put you in the ball park.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Tuesdays won't work for us either except on rare occasion. Still, it sure is nice that they are considering it, if its profitable. I have Gary's concern too about hurting Friday's attendence, but I guess we will have to wait and see. 

I still don't see why RC isn't as popular as golf or a similar pastime for many more people. No more expensive. No more frustrating. Must just be lack of awareness.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Tuesdays won't work for us either except on rare occasion. Still, it sure is nice that they are considering it, if its profitable. I have Gary's concern too about hurting Friday's attendence, but I guess we will have to wait and see.


I figure that 5-10 that come regular or pretty regular will stop showing up on Friday because Tuesday is easier. So that 5-10 plus 5-10 Friday regulars will run both nights. 

So you get 15-20 on Tuesday and 5-10 less on Friday. That's a net gain for Indy RC, but a negative impact on Friday night's fun factor. I'm of the opinion that there needs to be enough entries for two mains per class to give you something to work towards. 

I'd rather have to earn a VTA a-main appearance than just show and get in because there are only seven cars. I don't begrudge them the ability to run because they can't run Friday, but I don't see this helping Fridays in any way.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> I still don't see why RC isn't as popular as golf or a similar pastime for many more people. No more expensive. No more frustrating. Must just be lack of awareness.


#1 reason, inability to try before you buy. You need to practice and run the car enough to see if you can turn left and right before even thinking about racing. But, you've got to shell out $400 or more to do that. Hard to do for most people.

Would be nice to have a fleet of rental TT-01s for people to use. They would have to pay for breakage of course...


----------



## jonesy112

Summit RC does do a rental program, however they are for slashes.

I know they do it on on-road nights for sure, I assume that they are also available for offroad in the summer and on oval nights. 

Im sure the ability to come in and spend a small amount of $$ to try it before investing a few hundred on your own has helped to get new people into the sport.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> I figure that 5-10 that come regular or pretty regular will stop showing up on Friday because Tuesday is easier. So that 5-10 plus 5-10 Friday regulars will run both nights.
> 
> So you get 15-20 on Tuesday and 5-10 less on Friday. That's a net gain for Indy RC, but a negative impact on Friday night's fun factor. I'm of the opinion that there needs to be enough entries for two mains per class to give you something to work towards.
> 
> I'd rather have to earn a VTA a-main appearance than just show and get in because there are only seven cars. I don't begrudge them the ability to run because they can't run Friday, but I don't see this helping Fridays in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> #1 reason, inability to try before you buy. You need to practice and run the car enough to see if you can turn left and right before even thinking about racing. But, you've got to shell out $400 or more to do that. Hard to do for most people.
> 
> Would be nice to have a fleet of rental TT-01s for people to use. They would have to pay for breakage of course...


This is why it's called Club racing.


----------



## cwoods34

If you need another day of onroad racing, go to Red Mosquito Raceway on Sundays...... Right at 2 hours from Indy and it's one of the best tracks in the Midwest. You can't complain about the gas when you're hauling $1000 of equipment to the track anyway. And there was some GREAT racing at the Grand Slam race over the weekend.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> If you need another day of onroad racing, go to Red Mosquito Raceway on Sundays...... Right at 2 hours from Indy and it's one of the best tracks in the Midwest. You can't complain about the gas when you're hauling $1000 of equipment to the track anyway. And there was some GREAT racing at the Grand Slam race over the weekend.


Also, there is usually a few cars headed there on sundays that always have room for another. I always have room for another and their gear on sundays in my car, just let me or anyone else headed down if you want to go. 

You wont be dissapointed in the quality of the track, facility, race director, program or the level of competition. All of it is top notch.


----------



## Brad Boling

I just bought a VTA. This LTO guy may have to come down one Tuesday night and get my feet wet with you guys.


----------



## BadSign

Hi everybody,

After doing some serious R/C soul searching the past few weeks, I've come to the realization that regular racing is not in my immediate future (at least 3 1/2 years, with HS kids). 

I've decided to let go of most of my R/C cars, just saving my xti in the event I have a free Friday night.

I'm having troubles starting threads on HT's for sale section, so I've put it at http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/793948-road-sell-off-vta-f1-1-12-a.html

I'd be glad to talk with any Central Indiana guys and start with $15 off any price- since I don't need to ship.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## crispy

FYI,

Martin Plowman signs with A.J. Foyt Racing to run the two Indy races this year.

Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> After doing some serious R/C soul searching the past few weeks, I've come to the realization that regular racing is not in my immediate future (at least 3 1/2 years, with HS kids).


That is a bummer Brian. Are you sure you can't sell the kids instead?


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> That is a bummer Brian. Are you sure you can't sell the kids instead?


 Tempting, but my retirement plan was to leach off of them, and guilt trip them from putting me in a nursing home.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone get a chance to talk to Doug about their interest for another night of on-road?:thumbsup:


Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone get a chance to talk to Doug about their interest for another night of on-road?:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


going up tomorrow evening :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

PM for davidl


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> PM for davidl


PM for BadSign. PS - I thought you were going to layout for awhile?


----------



## BadSign

Yes, but want to have my xti ready in the event I get to the track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hello, is this thing on?




Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

Yeah, everyone is just getting ready for FT wayne this weekend.

You should try to make it on up Jeremiah, it should be a great turnout


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah, everyone is just getting ready for FT wayne this weekend.
> 
> You should try to make it on up Jeremiah, it should be a great turnout


Can't get too far from the house. The wife could start delivery anytime/day now. The baby has really dropped in the last day or two. I wish I could but I wouldn't miss my baby boy coming into the world for anything.:hat:

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Probably do some dirt oval Saturday close by in Columbus, it's only 45min-1hour from the house. Hopefully JCP can get their ducks in a row and get their dirt oval finished so we can have a DO track in the city. That would rock.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Jeremiah, to quote my older brother to me before my first child was born... "Life as you know it is about to change!"


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Jeremiah, to quote my older brother to me before my first child was born... "Life as you know it is about changing *diapers*!"


Just a quick edit.


----------



## THE READER

knock -knock? is any body in here?

its Friday !!!!!!!! race day!!!!


----------



## crispy

I won't make it tonight. Driving back from Pittsburgh. 
Still planning on going to ft Wayne tomorrow. Save me a spot


----------



## AquaRacer

THE READER said:


> knock -knock? is any body in here?
> 
> its Friday !!!!!!!! race day!!!!


Yes, It is FRIIIDDDAAAYYYY!!! About 3 hours time until some Friday Night racing resumes at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies. Been looking forward to this all week long..

Good luck to the guys heading up North to Ft. Wayne..

:wave:


----------



## RustyS

cant make to tonight. stuck in mardi gras traffic


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Despite the Summit race, we still had a good turnout last night. Two full heats of 12th scale, two of VTA, one of USGT and one of 17.5 TC.

I took photos of the 17.5 cars raced by Nick, Matt, Andy and Ed. 






































Jim was there from Chicagoland. Love seeing his one of a kind paint jobs. He ran in USGT and VTA and then was going to snooze and come back today and race off road. That man is ate up!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Brian won the VTA A Main driving my ORANGE TC3 Trans Am last night. Another great video by Bruce. Unfortunately, the camera angle clearly shows Brian on the stand. If not, I would have been able to forward this to family and friends and make them think that I won that race! Dang...






12th Scale A Main:






USGT A Main:






17.5 A Main:


----------



## Matt P.

Hey that body was all green at one time :tongue:

Had a great time last night. The light turnout allowed me to get a lot of good clean laps. I made a bunch of setup changes throughout the night. In the main, I finished with 2 more laps total than the first heat, and my lap times were about 3 tenths faster per lap than what I ran in the first heat.

microed had his car working pretty good by the end.

I talked with Doug at length last night about a Tuesday night program. He seemed very positive and upbeat about giving on-road another night. The biggest concern he had was getting someone to direct the races on a consistent weekly basis. Other than that, it looks like we are very close to having another on-road night!


----------



## crispy

Did Roger have his vta ready and run last night?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Did Roger have his vta ready and run last night?


Yep! He ran mid pack too as I recall.


----------



## crispy

Well that was grueling... Houston had the right idea. Race Saturday only and go home. Of course he was headed South at midnight. Hope he made it.

My results sucked. 

Jonesy won the 17.5 TC race after crashing in turn 1. 10th to 1st was exciting. He passed Reggio on the way as Michael made the A-main.

Walt and David and John will have to post their own results, I don't remember them.

My trip cost was offset by winning a Justock Club Combo with an 8.5 turn motor. What the heck am I going to do with an 8.5T motor? What do you even put them in?


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> My trip cost was offset by winning a Justock Club Combo with an 8.5 turn motor. What the heck am I going to do with an 8.5T motor? What do you even put them in?


Just stick it in your VTA car. Nobody will notice the difference.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Just stick it in your VTA car. Nobody will notice the difference.


Actually, I thought about doing just that.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Actually, I thought about doing just that.


Gary, your tires are ready. Do you want me to bring them to the shop?


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Gary, your tires are ready. Do you want me to bring them to the shop?


Yes please. I could have used those today.

Got waxed by some pros. You should have been there.


----------



## indymodz

I've got my VTA car up for sale locally if anyone is interested.
Here's the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/class...-t311-with-exotek-chassis-setup-for-vta-35907

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone interested in firing up their Mini Coopers and running the last Friday of March (03.28.14) at Indy Slots? Need four but I know out there are plenty more.


----------



## ThrottleKing

indymodz said:


> I've got my VTA car up for sale locally if anyone is interested.
> Here's the link
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/class...-t311-with-exotek-chassis-setup-for-vta-35907
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


It's a very nice car, it's my old car so I can vouch for it. Buy with confidence.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone interested in firing up their Mini Coopers and running the last Friday of March (03.28.14) at Indy Slots? Need four but I know out there are plenty more.


I sold ours. Horizon does have the new 1/5th scale Mini Coopers though! Did you see those? Great for chasing neighborhood dogs I'd suspect. 

http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/5ive-mini-wrc-rtr-1-5-4wd-rally-ready-to-run-LOS05000


----------



## indymodz

ThrottleKing said:


> It's a very nice car, it's my old car so I can vouch for it. Buy with confidence.
> 
> Jeremiah


Yes it is, it was that way when I got it :thumbsup: 
Hate to get rid of it and it's nothing I have to sell, but my work schedule conflicts with the racing schedule at slots and I don't wanna see it just sitting..

My fingers are still crossed on some local tc racing on the weekends


----------



## Waltss2k

I bought my mini cooper back. But after going through it it needs alot of work since who bought just about destroyed it and since there hasn't been anywhere to run them it sits on my shelf empty.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> I bought my mini cooper back. But after going through it it needs alot of work since who bought just about destroyed it and since there hasn't been anywhere to run them it sits on my shelf empty.


lol I got mine out of the barn full of cobwebs and some rust . it will take till march race to get this thing up and running.


----------



## regets ama

*Usvta southern nats at summit*

Results of last weekend's event, over 100 entries that I know of:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732

Competition at all levels was present with an interesting seeding for vta quals. It was a lot of fun and worth the trip.

Memorable was Jonesy feeling the heat to put down a strong third qual to go from P 23? to P1 on Saturday and then go on to win TC A main. Domenic started last and had to race his way through the field to finish 3rd. Reggio knocked me out of the A main in his last Qual on Sunday and ran with the best of the field. This was a most eventful 6 minutes of racing that I have never seen before.

The Maryland team showed us what VTA is really about so no A main for me, but I had a great time in both the TC and VTA B mains.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone have a 6.5-4.5 mod that they would let me barrow to run in my sprint car this weekend? I probably wont make the show Friday due to the open house on the dirt oval this weekend. 

Jeremiah


----------



## redrider1940

regets ama said:


> Results of last weekend's event, over 100 entries that I know of:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732
> 
> Competition at all levels was present with an interesting seeding for vta quals. It was a lot of fun and worth the trip.
> 
> Memorable was Jonesy feeling the heat to put down a strong third qual to go from P 23? to P1 on Saturday and then go on to win TC A main. Domenic started last and had to race his way through the field to finish 3rd. Reggio knocked me out of the A main in his last Qual on Sunday and ran with the best of the field. This was a most eventful 6 minutes of racing that I have never seen before.
> 
> The Maryland team showed us what VTA is really about so no A main for me, but I had a great time in both the TC and VTA B mains.


3rd in the B Main with that many entries? Not to shabby at all I would say. Congrats John.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone have a 6.5-4.5 mod that they would let me barrow to run in my sprint car this weekend? I probably wont make the show Friday due to the open house on the dirt oval this weekend.
> 
> Jeremiah


Maybe!?


----------



## davidl

Just finished painting a new body. The colors are not important. The body is unrealistic.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's a cool little gadget to strap in you rc vehicle and take some video. I think for the price it's not too shabby. Available all over net on ebay, amazon, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/Smallest-Webcam-Camera-Recorder-Camcorder/dp/B00FVTYVS2


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's a cool little gadget to strap in you rc vehicle and take some video. I think for the price it's not too shabby. Available all over net on ebay, amazon, etc.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Smallest-Webcam-Camera-Recorder-Camcorder/dp/B00FVTYVS2


We have cameras @ HT that can be placed in or on your car for video. Come and see.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got my stuff staged by the back door! No son Kyle again this week, but I'm looking forward to racing solo. Should be a busy night at Indy RC. No out of town races this weekend are there?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> . No out of town races this weekend are there?


 I have the distinct pleasure of going to an out of town OUTDOOR soccer tournament this weekend. No smilie faces for suffering in the frigid cold.


----------



## AquaRacer

Alrighty then, its FRIIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYY! Time for some more Friday Night Racing, been looking forward to this all week..Only 11 hours until racing time.......:freak:


----------



## THE READER

I think ill be there , ill be solo also , wife under the weather


----------



## Waltss2k

I'll be there for 12th scale and 17.5 Tc


----------



## ThrottleKing

_I'm already packed to go_ I will have my 17.5TC ready. I'll also run an extra car/class if anyone has one to loan me.LOL 


Jeremiah


----------



## Voice from above

Does anyone have a Tekin hot wire programmer?


----------



## THE READER

Voice from above said:


> Does anyone have a Tekin hot wire programmer?


yes ill have one with me
Bob


----------



## Voice from above

Thanks Bob. If I get a few extra minutes tonight, I may borrow it for a few and try to change a couple things on my car if you don't care.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

Voice from above said:


> Thanks Bob. If I get a few extra minutes tonight, I may borrow it for a few and try to change a couple things on my car if you don't care.:thumbsup:


not a problem when you come in ill give it to ya.
I don't have a comp , so I hope you have the prog on your comp up stairs.


----------



## crispy

25 VTA cars last night. Unbelievable.

I love it when the field is that strong. If we keep that up I can imagine some people that don't normally run might want to run it *along with* their class of choice.

We could hit 30 with the right set of circumstances.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yep, it was quite the Friday night last night huh!

Here's some photos I took:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A few more including the Crispymobile.


----------



## crispy

You guys that pit under the hobby shop ever stop to think how much weight is right above your head?

Being held up by just that one column...





P.S. Man that Crispymobile looks good. If you can't be fast, at least be dazzling!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You guys that pit under the hobby shop ever stop to think how much weight is right above your head?
> 
> Being held up by just that one column...


I'm sure it was designed by a licensed structural engineer. Right? Right???


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Chevy graphics on a Dodge body... Oh my! LOL. Hey the body cost me $12.50 since it was half off. Hopefully will make it this Friday to have some fun and hang with the number 3!


----------



## regets ama

*2014 ROAR Carpet Nationals*

Our Indy celebs are partaking in the 2014 Carpet ROAR Nationals this weekend. You can catch it on your PC at Live RC.
Jonesy has qualified P 5 in 13.5 TC and P 10 in 17.5 TC for the triple A Mains while Cody W has qualified P 8 in Mod TC for his triple A Main. Good luck to the both of them (and the drive back home)!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Stupid winter! I am tired of this crap. I just finished treating the sidewalks and the driveway for the hundredth time this winter just so I can go out later this morning and evening and shovel some more. AHHHHHH! Looks like I might not get some much needed track time today. It might be possible but I don't know. 

Yesterday I had major issues with changing the rear breaks on my car. The front Brembo's were easy took less than 5 min per side since they only have pins and a detent ball holding them. The rear has an electronic parking brake with a self adjusting worm screw in side. At least that is what I found out when trying to change them I ended up disassembling the piston and seals trying to get them to go back in far enough to put on the new pads. No tech bulletins I found or anything on the net to help. Come to find out all you have to do is take out the bleeder completely, use a "C" clamp and a long nose hammer or brick hammer to tap them in. The inside of the brake piston it's self has a thrust bearing with a female threaded worm sleeve and has to be hammered back into place and just doesn't compress without vibration from the hammer. 
Electric self adjusting parking brakes suck. 
All of the crotch rockets and dirtbikes I have torn apart never gave me this much of a headache.

Side two only took ten minutes once I knew what the stupid thing needed to go back in. I hope the new EBC pads last much longer than the Brembo's did. The damn racing pads were way too soft for street driving.

They build them now days so you have to take them in for any service I think. 

Can't wait to see what upgrading the turbo, intercooler, injectors, and ECM runs into. 

She tops out at 163-165 but I think there is more to be had.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Stupid winter! I am tired of this crap. I just finished treating the sidewalks and the driveway for the hundredth time this winter just so I can go out later this morning and evening and shovel some more. AHHHHHH! Looks like I might not get some much needed track time today. It might be possible but I don't know.
> 
> Yesterday I had major issues with changing the rear breaks on my car. The front Brembo's were easy took less than 5 min per side since they only have pins and a detent ball holding them. The rear has an electronic parking brake with a self adjusting worm screw in side. At least that is what I found out when trying to change them I ended up disassembling the piston and seals trying to get them to go back in far enough to put on the new pads. No tech bulletins I found or anything on the net to help. Come to find out all you have to do is take out the bleeder completely, use a "C" clamp and a long nose hammer or brick hammer to tap them in. The inside of the brake piston it's self has a thrust bearing with a female threaded worm sleeve and has to be hammered back into place and just doesn't compress without vibration from the hammer.
> Electric self adjusting parking brakes suck.
> All of the crotch rockets and dirtbikes I have torn apart never gave me this much of a headache.
> 
> Side two only took ten minutes once I knew what the stupid thing needed to go back in. I hope the new EBC pads last much longer than the Brembo's did. The damn racing pads were way too soft for street driving.
> 
> They build them now days so you have to take them in for any service I think.
> 
> Can't wait to see what upgrading the turbo, intercooler, injectors, and ECM runs into.
> 
> She tops out at 163-165 but I think there is more to be had.LOL
> 
> Jeremiah



My hair is on fire.:drunk: More information than I need to know.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> My hair is on fire.:drunk: More information than I need to know.


I needed to vent.:freak:

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Hobbytalk... Facebook for Jeremiah.

So tell me about your relationship with your mother...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Any word on tuesday night at Indy Slots? I guess it says volumes about the popularity of the hobby but it would be nice to have a place to drop a car on some carpet to play and run some on-road a couple nights a week. What's becoming of the possible new track(s)?


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Any word on tuesday night at Indy Slots? I guess it says volumes about the popularity of the hobby but it would be nice to have a place to drop a car on some carpet to play and run some on-road a couple nights a week. What's becoming of the possible new track(s)?


?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> ?


I'm always confused... LOL!

C'mon Friday woohoo!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun Friday night in VTA. My TC4 was working well in qualifying, so no real need to work on it. Was working on one of Indyhobbies TC3 VTA cars when I wasn't racing. Finally found out why it was squeaking - rusty CVD's.

I decided to run the TC3 in the main. Got off to a bad start, but in the end I finished as high up as the setup would allow (I made it a bit too loose). The TC3 was only a few tenths off overall, so not bad for a 10+ year old design using an old GTB speed control. With a little minor tweaking on the setup, I think we can get that car up to the lap times the VTA podium finishers were running on Friday night.

----------

The qualifying heats I was in on Friday in VTA were all very close. I recall some great nose to tail racing in those heats. It was also great to see so many cars show up.

Hope to see a good turnout in VTA at Indy RC Raceway next week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Hobbytalk... Facebook for Jeremiah.
> 
> So tell me about your relationship with your mother...


LOL,,,,,I went to work this afternoon to run the end-loader clearing snow off the parking lot got 4 hours of double time.:thumbsup:


Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama

*BREAKING NEWS (not a winter advisory)*

2014 ROAR US Carpet Nationals are in the books. Our Indy celebs both qualified for the A Mains. Jonesy finished his triple A Mains with an impressive overall 6th in both 17.5 TC and 13.5 TC. Cody Woods finished his triple A Mains with a great debut and finished 6th in Mod TC. Congratulations to both of them.

(say goodbye to the D3,5)


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> LOL,,,,,I went to work this afternoon to run the end-loader clearing snow off the parking lot got 4 hours of double time.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Uh huh... go on...

How does that make you FEEL?


----------



## asylum xtreme

im trying to get a feel for what all classes are going to run this weekend so i can get trophy coming asap


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> im trying to get a feel for what all classes are going to run this weekend so i can get trophy coming asap


 You can put me down for VTA and USGT. :thumbsup: 
-David


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of winter advisory (previous page), I used a _broom_ to sweep off the steps to remove the 8" - 12" of snow we were supposed to have received yesterday. Guess the computer models were not quite right, or Mother Nature changed her mind.

PS - I like the body Chuck. You should post that on some Dodge thread out there and see if you get threats of physical harm.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> PS - I like the body Chuck. You should post that on some Dodge thread out there and see if you get threats of physical harm.


I get enough of those posting on this and the past Indy Slots thread... :tongue:

Hope to see you and everyone else Friday for some Slash SC action!


----------



## crispy

Why don't you just worry about showing up on Friday period?

Bring your VTA, we're going to hit 30 this week!


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> im trying to get a feel for what all classes are going to run this weekend so i can get trophy coming asap


Not real sure if I can even make it. We are going to the hospital tomorrow to start having the baby. I might get grounded for a long time if I take off racing that soon after a baby is home. But if I can I would be in for 17.5 and if they don't show I can run USGT.:dude:


Jeremiah


----------



## asylum xtreme

Jeremiah, i understand that she would probly try to kill you lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

The Corkscrew at Laguna. CART 2000

One of my favorite tracks along with Abu Dhabi and Silverstone


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

*New body for 12th scale Friday...*










I know..., its not yellow. Sorta.

Chartreuse!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> The Corkscrew at Leguna. CART 2000
> 
> One of my favorite tracks along with Abu Dhabi and Silverstone
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


 Mmmmmm.

I have a colored pencil drawing of Jimmy Vasser coming down the corkscrew. He was kind enough to autograph it for me. Of course, I never had time to finish it afterwards.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I know..., its not yellow. Sorta.
> 
> Chartreuse!



YES! YES! YES!

I have some more stickers for you. I will try to remember Friday.


----------



## j21moss

I will be there with a 12th scale this Friday has well


----------



## Waltss2k

I need some CRC stickers for my bodies. I have actual crc bodies.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> I need some CRC stickers for my bodies. I have actual crc bodies.


yes I need some too.
Dave l ---where can we get some?


----------



## crispy

Hey now.

I don't want my CRC sticker pipeline to dry up.

Walt may have CRC bodies, but are they chartreuse?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Link on CRC website for decals (http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=2750)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> but are they chartreuse?


I knew I'd see that color before...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

This is for David Lee and anyone else interested. I get a lot of request for this stuff and the following link is actually below my actual cost. This should get you what you need David, good luck!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Top-Grad...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5af052ff0e&vxp=mtr


----------



## asylum xtreme

I got some crc sticker sheets you a can have this week end


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> This is for David Lee and anyone else interested. I get a lot of request for this stuff and the following link is actually below my actual cost. This should get you what you need David, good luck!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Top-Grad...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5af052ff0e&vxp=mtr


Thanks Chuck.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The carbon fiber wrap reminded me of something I saw on a car show - hydro dipping parts into paint. I know they can do a carbon fiber pattern. Did a quick search and there is a place in Brownsburg, IN that does this. Here is a link - (http://www.indypaintshop.com/hydrographics/4582223475). There are also DIY kits available.

Also a good painter with an airbrush can replicate a carbon fiber look. For an example, check out our own Scott Black/Indyhobbies.com most recent body here (http://www.rctech.net/forum/13061827-post2247.html)


----------



## ThrottleKing

He is here! He is Here. At 1:57 this morning God gave us a gift of a beautiful healthy baby boy. :woohoo:

Thanks to all of you for the encouraging words.


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Congrats Jeremiah! Please understand, even if you can find an R/C controller small enough to fit in his hand, it will be a while before he can hold his head up or focus his eyes very well. patience!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That new body is a Tamiya RX-7. It's for My son Kyle who should be there with it Friday night. He picked the colors. I airbrushed him the Metallica Camaro, but he doesn't want to tear it up. So this is a replacement. Bought it from a local racer who decided not to do on-road.

I remember clearly the day he was born Jeremiah. Now he's 6'-1". It's an amazing thing to watch!


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Hey now.
> 
> I don't want my CRC sticker pipeline to dry up.
> 
> Walt may have CRC , but are they chartreuse?


Don't worry it won't. I ordered some yesterday from Crc myself. I will be testing a CRC body this week


----------



## Waltss2k

Congratulation s to Jeremiah and his wife on there new family addition. Hope all is well and healthy.


----------



## crispy

Congrats Jeremiah!


----------



## AquaRacer

Congrats Jeremiah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

congrats Jeremiah!! God has bleesed you!! 
look out guys in 7 yrs you;ll be racing for second again!!.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Don't worry it won't. I ordered some yesterday from Crc myself. I will be testing a CRC body this week


yep me too ordered some from crc yesterday 
thanks Brian.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is the little guy. I think I might have an old controller that will fit. He has some big grips.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Little guy got a name yet?

We're guys, so we don't care about the weight and length, but we want to see if you screwed up naming him!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Little guy got a name yet?
> 
> We're guys, so we don't care about the weight and length, but we want to see if you screwed up naming him!


Victor Allen Ward

I wanted to call him "Dutch" after a character on Black Ops game.LOL The wife was having none of it though.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was going to name Kyle, "Jet" Black ...would have been a great guy name. My wife gave me _the look _and that was the end of that.


----------



## jtsbell

I always wanted a boy and call him AJ after my hero AJ FOYT.


----------



## davidl

Congrates to J!


----------



## davidl

THE READER said:


> congrats Jeremiah!! God has bleesed you!!
> look out guys in 7 yrs you;ll be racing for second again!!.



In 7 years I will be 74, and racing for a hell of a lot lower than 2nd!:hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

jtsbell said:


> I always wanted a boy and call him AJ after my hero AJ FOYT.


Well I covered that too. 

My first, we named Austin James Ward and we call him AJ around the house. He doesn't have the R/C bug like me yet so far. He is into the lego's and video games right now.:drunk:

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> He is here! He is Here. At 1:57 this morning God gave us a gift of a beautiful healthy baby boy. :woohoo:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouraging words.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Does this mean you will be racing Friday?


----------



## Waltss2k

Not sure if I will be there Fri yet. My wife is having 2 procedures on Friday 1 on the morning and the other in the early afternoon. But I will be going to Madison for there trophy race on Saturday.


----------



## Matt P.

Congrats Jeremiah!

I told my wife if we ever have a daughter her name will be Lola Dallara Petrey.

:tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Does this mean you will be racing Friday?


I kind of doubt it. 

I don't think I would be brave enough to bring them home from the hospital Friday and then take off and leave them to go racing, "BUT" if the house turns into a circus from the in-laws visiting I just might have to get away from that crap. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Has anyone heard anything more about the Tuesday night onroad program at Indy RC?

JCP is having the dirt oval racing on Friday nights and occasional Sundays



Jeremiah


----------



## j21moss

Congrats Jeremiah!!!

need a tire size to start with in 12th scale.. Cutting tires tomorrow and would to have some kind of idea.. Also good starting roll out. Probably run a TP to start with. Thanks


----------



## davidl

j21moss said:


> Congrats Jeremiah!!!
> 
> need a tire size to start with in 12th scale.. Cutting tires tomorrow and would to have some kind of idea.. Also good starting roll out. Probably run a TP to start with. Thanks


Jerry, I cut my rear tires to 1.75 inches and the fronts to 1.72 inches. That might be a little small for some, but I get good wear from that. Tell me the rotor you have in the Thunder Power 17.5T and I will give you a roll out and timing that should be pretty fair.


----------



## sriddle

ThrottleKing said:


> Victor Allen Ward
> 
> I wanted to call him "Dutch" after a character on Black Ops game.LOL The wife was having none of it though.
> 
> Jeremiah


Should have named him VictorE Ward


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like Kyle and I have been thwarted by the family calendar for tomorrow night. Rats. See you guys next week I hope instead. 

In the meantime, check out this video. Pretty amazing. If you blink, you will miss it. Of course, it only takes 21 crew members (my count) to get it done this fast!


----------



## j21moss

davidl said:


> Jerry, I cut my rear tires to 1.75 inches and the fronts to 1.72 inches. That might be a little small for some, but I get good wear from that. Tell me the rotor you have in the Thunder Power 17.5T and I will give you a roll out and timing that should be pretty fair.


Dave, I have all 3 of them that I know of..I have a new Speedzone 17.5 I might try. They are very similar to TP


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey Jerry. I was running a Thunder Power with a High Torque rotor last week and for the main I changed pinions and ran A 4.05 rollout. That was rear tires at 1.71


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Jerry. I was running a Thunder Power with a High Torque rotor last week and for the main I changed pinions and ran A 4.05 rollout. That was rear tires at 1.71


Walt,what is your formula to do roll out in inch?


never mind , I figured it out. simple!!
I forgot the pie.


----------



## Waltss2k

Lol. I actually have a app on my phone that I use.


----------



## jonesy112

If any of the 17.5 TC guys are looking for sweeps, I ended up with 7 pair from nationals, the most used set having 5 runs on them, most with 2 or 3 runs on them. I'll keep a few for myself, but sell the rest for 15$ a set. Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Waltss2k

What all do you have Jonesy


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> What all do you have Jonesy


They are all the QTS 32's


----------



## j21moss

Dayum!!! I got 5 Brushless systems and all of them are too big to stick in this chassis.. What are you guys running in these 12th scales. I know they have always been tight with equipment but I can't even put on any 12th scale body that I got. Controller is too tall.. I will need to get one tomorrow. Just need to know on what to get.


----------



## ThrottleKing

j21moss said:


> Dayum!!! I got 5 Brushless systems and all of them are too big to stick in this chassis.. What are you guys running in these 12th scales. I know they have always been tight with equipment but I can't even put on any 12th scale body that I got. Controller is too tall.. I will need to get one tomorrow. Just need to know on what to get.


You wont need any fan for 1 cell. You can mill down the heatsink if you never run anything lower than a 8.5 in 1 cell.

I always used the LP heatsinks on my Novak esc's. I think I even have a few for the old GTB's still new in the package.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

The whole thing is good but the first one is awesome.


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

There is a decent possibility I might get to go to the Race down in Madison. I might no more tomorrow after we get home from the hospital. 


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> Dayum!!! I got 5 Brushless systems and all of them are too big to stick in this chassis.. What are you guys running in these 12th scales. I know they have always been tight with equipment but I can't even put on any 12th scale body that I got. Controller is too tall.. I will need to get one tomorrow. Just need to know on what to get.


I'm running a novak Edge in mine. Small footprint and low profile.


----------



## FrankNitti

Friday nights lineup...


----------



## j21moss

hmmmmm. I have a Edge, GTB, GTB 2, Havoc 1 cell, Mambo 1cell and Tekin RS Pro, I don't run a fan so will try something to make the Edge work, 

Thanks


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Friday nights lineup...


Awesome set. Great colors too!


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Friday nights lineup...


Yes, great "team" colors. I think I like better than your blue/silver combo.


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> hmmmmm. I have a Edge, GTB, GTB 2, Havoc 1 cell, Mambo 1cell and Tekin RS Pro, I don't run a fan so will try something to make the Edge work,
> 
> Thanks


I don't run a fan on anything for 12th scale there's no need.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Yes, great "team" colors. I think I like better than your blue/silver combo.


Yeah...The blue/sliver combo was a little dark, i need the bright front end so I can see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

j21moss said:


> hmmmmm. I have a Edge, GTB, GTB 2, Havoc 1 cell, Mambo 1cell and Tekin RS Pro, I don't run a fan so will try something to make the Edge work,
> 
> Thanks


I run the Edge in my 12th scale and it workes great, never gets warm and you'll have plenty of room for everything.


----------



## THE READER

Dave, awesome team colors !!nice job, blue and white my favorite colors
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## asylum xtreme

i am finishing up the build on my 1/12 scale i went with the orion esc, i ran one at snow birds this year in oval 1/12 and liked it allot. the only problem i have seen with them is the price tag. lol


----------



## Waltss2k

asylum xtreme said:


> i am finishing up the build on my 1/12 scale i went with the orion esc, i ran one at snow birds this year in oval 1/12 and liked it allot. the only problem i have seen with them is the price tag. lol


That's why I haven't bought one of those or the Hobbywing 3.1.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Man I wish I could race tonight. Why can't they do school concerts on Saturday night?


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm not going to make it tonight this cold is kicking my butt. So I'm going to save it for tomorrow at Madison.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nice handy item David Franklin let a lot of us use this evening. Great for cleaning and blowing off gunk from our little toy cars as well as other stuff too! This might have already been posted but worth posting again when in need of some compressed air. Thanks again David.

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-...8&qid=1394264547&sr=8-1&keywords=metro+vacuum


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Along those same lines, I bought a new Senco hobby size compressor at Menard's this week that I perfect for airbrushing and blowing off cars as well. Obviously not as small as the air duster you linked Chuck. 

The online reviews are really good for this unit and it's on sale with a $20 rebate. Brings it in right at $100. I don't think I'll bring it to the track, but it's small enough and portable enough that I could. 

http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/tools-hardware/power-tools/compressors-and-pneumatic-tools/compressors/senco-1-gallon-finish-trim-air-compressor/p-2215903-c-12910.htm

Hopefully Indy RC will get theirs fixed soon. Those big ones are expensive.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I forgot to mention the best part, it's really quiet! My family appreciates that. My Sears Crapsman that I have been using is really loud.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Nice handy item David Franklin let a lot of us use this evening. Great for cleaning and blowing off gunk from our little toy cars as well as other stuff too! This might have already been posted but worth posting again when in need of some compressed air. Thanks again David.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-...8&qid=1394264547&sr=8-1&keywords=metro+vacuum


Quite a few of us have had this for a while. Some track s have no air or like indy rc there's can't keep up along with spraying water all over your car.


----------



## BATTMAN

for you guys looking to get one locally...I just went to Staples and picked one up...great little blower/duster for multiple things...


----------



## BATTMAN

that if you have Staples in Indy...duh..lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yep, we have them!


----------



## j21moss

I gotta get one has well!!!

Had a great time running Roadcourse since last April and the 1st time running 12th scale in years.. Not bad running.. need some more tweaking and with the new DX4R pro.. alot to learn from it.. be back in 2 weeks!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

*I need a mod motor for my Sprint car.*

Does anyone have a 5.5 or 6.5 motor that they could let me barrow or one that they might want to sell to get rid of? I have looked at buying new but I want to try one first before I spend $90 on one. I am not sure how many guys will show up at JCP for mod sprint on the dirt oval.


If someone does if possible could they let me know before Monday. I would have to order one from somewhere to have it by the weekend.


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Re: JCP Oval

Specifically these two classes: 

* MDM Stock Slash w/modified body (late model bodies will run in this class) must run 12 turn Titan motor.

What does their acronym MDM stand for? 

* SCT MDM Open motor w/slash tires. 

Are they really running the open motor class with Short Course Truck bodies? Seems odd. I'd expect the stock class to be run with stock bodies and the open/mod class to have the modified/latemodel bodies, but that's just me...

The point behind the Slash tires is to what? Reduce grip? Not create a tire of the moment class? This works better for me, I have a ton of Slash tires.

I guess I need to load up the trucks and head over some day...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Re: JCP Oval
> 
> Specifically these two classes:
> 
> * MDM Stock Slash w/modified body (late model bodies will run in this class) must run 12 turn Titan motor.
> 
> What does their acronym MDM stand for?
> 
> * SCT MDM Open motor w/slash tires.
> 
> Are they really running the open motor class with Short Course Truck bodies? Seems odd. I'd expect the stock class to be run with stock bodies and the open/mod class to have the modified/latemodel bodies, but that's just me...
> 
> The point behind the Slash tires is to what? Reduce grip? Not create a tire of the moment class? This works better for me, I have a ton of Slash tires.
> 
> I guess I need to load up the trucks and head over some day...


Basically they don't want truck bodies out there. So the stock slash has to have the Modified or the LM body and the Open class is any SC truck with a Modified or LM body. The reason behind the slash tires is that they don't tear up the track surface like pin type tires. Me personally I know they make foams for the slash trucks and they can be made to fit other trucks so I would just use foams only but that's me. I run foams on both of my Custom Works cars.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm converting my Sprint back over to a gearbox from the direct drive since you can't gear a DD transmission as good for mod motors. 

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Basically they don't want truck bodies out there. So the stock slash has to have the Modified or the LM body and the Open class is any SC truck with a Modified or LM body. The reason behind the slash tires is that they don't tear up the track surface like pin type tires. Me personally I know they make foams for the slash trucks and they can be made to fit other trucks so I would just use foams only but that's me. I run foams on both of my Custom Works cars.
> 
> Jeremiah


Well, I can't get Slash tires (on Slash wheels) on my Losi so I'll have to make my LCG Slash with my FREE 8.5T HobbyWing motor work.

Luckily I have two Latemodel bodies ready. 

Is the oval open on Tuesdays when they run off-road?


----------



## regets ama

*As a side note for On Road Racing in Indy*

Ft Wayne driver, Adam Russell takes home 2nd place in 17.5TC at the Madison Outlaw On road event 3-8-14. Jonesy took the first place honors and Matt P took home the third place award.
David Franklin TQ and Win in USGT and John Greenwell covered the 10 car A main VTA with his win and $100 cash prize.

Congratulations to all!


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> Ft Wayne driver, Adam Russell takes home 2nd place in 17.5TC at the Madison Outlaw On road event 3-8-14. Jonesy took the first place honors and Matt P took home the third place award.
> David Franklin TQ and Win in USGT and John Greenwell covered the 10 car A main VTA with his win and $100 cash prize.
> 
> Congratulations to all!


You forgot to add your podium finish as well in VTA. That car looked fast!!


----------



## regets ama

*Big breaking news! Even more on road stuff*

Local talent, Cody Woods, signs with Serpent as factory sponsored TC driver!

Traveling to various circuits with steady results = factory recognition, Congratulations!

Who's next?


----------



## crispy

So what is he gonna do with all that X-Ray crapola?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> So what is he gonna do with all that X-Ray crapola?


Sell it to someone who actually wants to go fast


----------



## Waltss2k

Congrats Cody


----------



## ThrottleKing

GOOD JOB!!!!!!Cody




Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Sell it to someone who actually wants to go fast


Eric Pennington has been driving my backup car the last four weeks or so, he's planning on buying something, start with him.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Eric Pennington has been driving my backup car the last four weeks or so, he's planning on buying something, start with him.


Hopefully in the next day or two I'll get the car prepped and post it plus all the extras on this thread. I'd rather an Indy racer get first dibs on the car!


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Tuesday Night On Road*

Are we still working on Doug for getting Tuesday night on-road racing? I'll try to give him a call about it Monday or Tuesday.

Guys, we need to come at this as a group effort. We are probably going to have to do the setting up and scoring among ourselves in the beginning. I can run the comp and set it up, who else can and wouldn't mind doing it to share the load if we can get the Tuesday for us?

Jeremiah


----------



## anr211

regets ama said:


> Local talent, Cody Woods, signs with Serpent as factory sponsored TC driver!
> 
> Traveling to various circuits with steady results = factory recognition, Congratulations!
> 
> Who's next?


Congratulations Cody!


----------



## scaleracr

Glad i got a chance to come over friday. Rene and i enjoyed it and plan to make the trip more often.
Dennis


----------



## crispy

Glad you were there.

Everybody got so caught up in David and Chuck's eight minute battle for the lead that no one noticed you could throw a blanket over 3-4-5.

That was fun.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*thanks*

Thanks t uou guys for coming out, i am going to come run in indy friday hope to see you all there.


----------



## AquaRacer

regets ama said:


> Local talent, Cody Woods, signs with Serpent as factory sponsored TC driver!
> 
> Traveling to various circuits with steady results = factory recognition, Congratulations!


Congratulations Cody!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Congratulations Cody!!!!:thumbsup:


Aren't you the only Privateer Serpent driver now? You need to get it back out and run VTA. You could benefit from "Professional" setup help now...


----------



## Fasthound

Why does it seem impossible to get Jaco Blues tight now?


----------



## FrankNitti

Fasthound said:


> Why does it seem impossible to get Jaco Blues tight now?


Jaco Blues now at Awesomatix USA


----------



## Monti007

Fasthound said:


> Why does it seem impossible to get Jaco Blues tight now?


You can also contact MSA Distributors 931-364-7673. They have them in stock too. 

Awesomatix USA is going to be closed for the new two weeks while Michael goes to India. You may want to call or email to make sure if you order today.

I have them in stock too at RMR.

Monti


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> Jaco Blues now at Awesomatix USA


PM sent......


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> PM sent......


Back at cha...


----------



## cwoods34

Car is SOLD. Stayed in Indy.... Might show up at Indy RC on Friday.


----------



## j21moss

Fasthound said:


> Why does it seem impossible to get Jaco Blues tight now?


I have 3 sets of Jaco Blues.. 1 complete set still new in package. Now I got to go dig them out. Got them sometime ago and only used 1 set of them @ R/Car


----------



## Fasthound

Looks like I will be coming to do some 17.5 TC racing again here in a couple of weeks. It has been too long. I received my new kit today and should have the remainder of the electronics I need by the end of the week. Let the build begin!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Did you guys see the flyer for Hobbytown's on-road program? Starts in April. 










Printable version: http://www.indyhobbies.com/HobbytownUSARacingFlyer2014.pdf

Specific Sundays (TBD) Bob says. There's a separate thread to find out more here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=411992


----------



## Waltss2k

What about the Drag Racing series


----------



## Waltss2k

I got my CRC stickers today :wave:


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> What about the Drag Racing series


Mika and the other David are supposedly setting up a drag track as part of the Fun Run Saturday deal. I doubt that any racing comes of it.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Mika and the other David are supposedly setting up a drag track as part of the Fun Run Saturday deal. I doubt that any racing comes of it.


So you look at the glass as always being half empty ? You never know, they might just surprise you.


----------



## Bolio 32

*portable power unit*

I am looking for a portable power unit that I can use as a substitute for a generator ... I am finding anything from super deluxe with radios and compressors to bare bones .. I just one that is going to last 6 hours and run my charger and fan with an AC outlet ... Any suggestions?


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> So you look at the glass as always being half empty ? You never know, they might just surprise you.


I think they are going to have their hands full with what they've talked about. They were already talking about not setting up a road course on fun run days...




Bolio 32 said:


> I am looking for a portable power unit that I can use as a substitute for a generator ... I am finding anything from super deluxe with radios and compressors to bare bones .. I just one that is going to last 6 hours and run my charger and fan with an AC outlet ... Any suggestions?


I posted in the parking lot thread that I bought a "Spec-R" 2000W inverter generator at Costco that I will use for these races, among other things.

This one: http://www.amazon.com/Smarter-Tools-ST-GP2000i-Generator-2000-watt/dp/B00CJGQ4DK

I didn't pay that for it.

I think that will power a few chargers. Bring your own extension cord...


----------



## microed

A bit off topic, but today is Marco Andretti's birthday and I saw this photo on Twitter. Marco is easy to identify, but the other guy looks familiar too. I just can't place a name with the face.


----------



## crispy

Why that's the gas tank lever holder guy!


----------



## MReggio13

He sure takes good pictures, whoever he is!


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Marco*

I'm glad he's with us, one of us. The gas man. 
Happy birthday, Marco. It would be timely to have an Andretti win this year at the "500".

I'm looking forward to the the asphalt racing this year. Good interest from the racers. Sounds exciting. Good times. I've loaded a bunch of music into the MP3 Player. I'm making some new parts for the track. Repairs/ replacements. It has been a hard winter on the asphalt. I'll try to smooth it out a bit. 

This is the first year of the "Fun Run". The guys have some good ideas. The more they do it, the better it should get.

April 13th, Sunday before Easter, is the first scheduled race. More details on the other thread.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F1 season starts today (1st practice round in Melbourne)!! Also TCMHD is running a marathon of racing movies. Just finished watching Le Mans and Grand Prix is up next.


----------



## davidl

*Hey Judd*

Judd, the gears for your servo have arrived. Bring your 1/12 scale with the servo removed and you can change gears, then run in the race.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

rockin_bob13 said:


> Hobbytown, Indy will again run the outdoor season this year! We've had a lot of fun in the past, and this year could be one of the best yet. The plan that is in place is that we will start earlier this year in April. We are going to race one Sunday a month so that you can plan for it between vacations, baseball games, all of the other things we want to do in the summer.
> 
> The classes will be all of the normal stuff.
> We'll run VTA, USGT, 17.5 TC, Open mod TC, 2WD Short Course Truck, In order to have a class offered, there must be at least 4 cars, because I need 4 turn marshals in the next race. If you would be in the next race, it is up to you to get an appropriate replacement. If you don't find one, you marshal.
> 
> Steve and I normally have the track set up @ 10:30am with racing @ 12:30pm on Sundays starting April 13. I do dope the track with @ 12 liters of soda pop for grip. But it is still a bit low grip. Slower is faster.
> 
> We are also doing "Fun Runs" this summer. They're setting up an area with ramps for freestyle. Drag racing at 132', bring what you got and classes. Oval has been mentioned. Bring what you have and have some fun on a Saturday afternoon. Fun Run starts the first Saturday in April.
> 
> Dave Rynard and Mika Woodward at the store are responsible for the Fun Runs. Call them at the store for questions. Dave L and I can also get you some answers.
> 
> For more information and entry fee prices, see the attached flyer.


Count me in, look forward to it. I'll bring my VTA and possibly USGT.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

outdoor racing sounds great ....we haven't had much outside racing in Indy for a while ...Im ready for Friday hope to make it back in time from comic con tonight...getting my nerd/geek fix:dude:


----------



## AquaRacer

is Frrriiiidddaayyy folks and time for some Friday Night Racing at Indy R/C... Been looking forward to this all week long.. TGIF!! Cya all tonight..


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> is Frrriiiidddaayyy folks and time for some Friday Night Racing at Indy R/C... Been looking forward to this all week long.. TGIF!! Cya all tonight..


What happened to your touring car? You should be running VTA too!


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Took home the 1st place win from the 2014 Airtronic Grand Prix in L.A. this past weekend. Here are couple of short clips of my GT8 car.........





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPGwLgLlmJM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEsvyzQOjLM

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> What happened to your touring car? You should be running VTA too!


I still have it.. I would run USGT or 17.5 if anything and I am having fun in 12th scale at the moment.:freak:


----------



## AquaRacer

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Took home the 1st place win from the 2014 Airtronic Grand Prix in L.A. this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


Congrats Andy!!! Did you win all that gear in the pictures for getting first place?? Looks like those 1/8th scales could be a blast..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Took home the 1st place win from the 2014 Airtronic Grand Prix in L.A. this past weekend. Here are couple of short clips of my GT8 car.........
> Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


Those are BIG trophies Andy! How are you going to get them home? Rent a truck? :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm ready for 12th scale o have a new body that I've been waiting to test


----------



## BadSign

Looks like I get to race next Friday. Wife and daughter out of town, forcing the boys to go with me! I can hardly wait!


----------



## j21moss

I heard some Big Boys came to town last night and raced!!

Will be back next Friday for some 17.5 TC


----------



## crispy

They did.

An interloper took home the 17.5 "trophy" but in 12th Scale a local guy was able to keep the cup at home.


----------



## Waltss2k

I took second in 17.5 Tc


----------



## davidl

j21moss said:


> I heard some Big Boys came to town last night and raced!!
> 
> Will be back next Friday for some 17.5 TC


To be honest, Jerry, we have some Big Boys that are local racers, too. Hell, it might surprise that even I come in at over 220.:hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had fun last racing with you guys last night but I had to leave early due to lack of sleep and I didn't want to wait around to run the mains. I do wish I could have raced Monti again, his car was damaged in Rnd2 and had that not happened I might not have gotten the TQ spot. So with him out I don't really feel I earned the TQ. He was faster than me. I hope Monti can return soon.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Really ready to race already. Friday is a long way away.


----------



## asylum xtreme

I'm with you Walt, I'm going to come out again this Friday. Then I hope there is enough that want to come run Saturday at my track. I'm going to figure this stuff out lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Mika asked me to post this for the Hobbytown North store. You can get a printable .PDF by following the link below. 

This is a DIFFERENT event than the on-road racing. Pretty much an open fun run type of thing. (I do look forward to seeing the drag races!) 










http://www.indyhobbies.com/Hobbytown2014FunRunSaturdays.pdf


----------



## crispy

I plan on attending. I'll take the boys and maybe their cousin and let them tear up their Slashes. 

It'll give me a chance to test out my generator.


----------



## crispy

Walt,

You got the USGT guys on RCTech all in an tizzy! 

USGT has done exactly what I said it would if we added 17.5 TC...

BTW, I talked to two guys still running it that are happy. They said that they can run the fast cars and not be in your way. So, there is that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If anyone is planning on buying one of those power blowers that they sell at Staples, here's a coupon for 15% off. That 20% off coupon might apply too as a "cleaning" product. Hey, that's more money you can spend on your car! 

http://m.staples.com/skmobreswidget/sbd/cre/coupons/?cid=PS:GS:SBD:SB:E:9:34430:staples_coupon


----------



## crispy

FWIW, My Noblesville Staples did not have them in stock. But I ordered one online right there in the store and it will be delivered (free) tomorrow.

Staples computer system does not consider this blower to be a "cleaning item" but the store Manager still took 20% off. If you order one online, you'll probably only be able to use the 15% off coupon.

Thanks Scott!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Walt,
> 
> You got the USGT guys on RCTech all in an tizzy!
> 
> USGT has done exactly what I said it would if we added 17.5 TC...
> 
> BTW, I talked to two guys still running it that are happy. They said that they can run the fast cars and not be in your way. So, there is that.


What did Walt do? I looked a few pages back but didn't see any thing.LOL

I'll come back to USGT if you miss me that much Gary.:tongue:

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

waltss2k said:


> ... I know the new spec tire is killing the GT class at my home track, ...


I know you guys aren't fond of the new tire, but that's not what caused the exodus...



17.5 did...

On a related topic, what the heck is up with TT-01? I really hate the thought of the "entry level" class going away. Rob posed an interesting "what if" last Friday. If the TT-01 class was modified such that it was ANY chassis with silver can motor, would it go over better? Of course this would cause it to be actually labeled the "novice" class and I know some were adamantly opposed to that.


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> Really ready to race already. Friday is a long way away.


I know how you feel, I need to get my fix and race , so I think I might go up to fort wayne tomorrow and do some 12th scale racing. maybe that will hold me over till Friday.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I know you guys aren't fond of the new tire, but that's not what caused the exodus...
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 did...
> 
> On a related topic, what the heck is up with TT-01? I really hate the thought of the "entry level" class going away. Rob posed an interesting "what if" last Friday. If the TT-01 class was modified such that it was ANY chassis with silver can motor, would it go over better? Of course this would cause it to be actually labeled the "novice" class and I know some were adamantly opposed to that.


Back in the R/Car days, we had a Sportsman TC class....that was any chassis with a silver can motor (or a 25.5 brushless system was also an option), Any body, any tire, and it went over really well. It was a novice touring car class, but there was quite a bit of interest in it (~10 each week). It allowed guys to use bodies and tires that the faster guys in the other classes were literally throwing away, so it really was a very inexpensive class to race in


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> I know you guys aren't fond of the new tire, but that's not what caused the exodus...
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 did...


I can only speak for myself, but the tire is indeed what caused my exit from that class. I would like to come back to it someday because I really like the speed of the 21.5, but I am going to hold out for a while in hopes that the tire rule changes.

-Ed


----------



## THE READER

can any of you guys that has been to fort wayne happen to know what the ride height rule is there for 12th scale ?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What were VTA laptimes on Friday?


----------



## davidl

THE READER said:


> can any of you guys that has been to fort wayne happen to know what the ride height rule is there for 12th scale ?


I believe the ROAR rule is 3.0mm minimum. I don't think FtWayne would be any different.


----------



## THE READER

davidl said:


> I believe the ROAR rule is 3.0mm minimum. I don't think FtWayne would be any different.


thank you Dave


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Bombers!!!*



crispy said:


> I know you guys aren't fond of the new tire, but that's not what caused the exodus...
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 did...
> 
> On a related topic, what the heck is up with TT-01? I really hate the thought of the "entry level" class going away. Rob posed an interesting "what if" last Friday. If the TT-01 class was modified such that it was ANY chassis with silver can motor, would it go over better? Of course this would cause it to be actually labeled the "novice" class and I know some were adamantly opposed to that.


BOMBERS!!! Old School 50's bodies, any 4wd TC chassis, VTA Tires, VTA Battery rule, 25.5 Blinky with 5.0 FDR limit (4.99 > illegal / 5.01 < legal)!!! LOL! :tongue:


----------



## Bolio 32

*Usgt*

With the addition of 17.5 TC and the addition of a spec tire I find the USGT much more fun for me ... when USGT was the top class it was quite the arms race ... now that the more serious and talented drivers are putting their best cars in the TC and now with the spec tire and somewhere for the elite drivers with the most high $$$ equipment to go, the USGT is more of an intermediate class as i think it was originality intended ...


----------



## Bolio 32

*Lot Race Power*

I received my Wagan Tach Power Dome 400 today ... it is a portable car emergency car charger ... I plan to test it at next Friday's Indy RC Raceway race and run my charger without using "house power" ... I figure that if it works for Friday night then it will work for a lot race ...


----------



## Waltss2k

I will go up and try out my traxxas funny car that first Saturday in April


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bolio 32 said:


> With the addition of 17.5 TC and the addition of a spec tire I find the USGT much more fun for me ... when USGT was the top class it was quite the arms race ... now that the more serious and talented drivers are putting their best cars in the TC and now with the spec tire and somewhere for the elite drivers with the most high $$$ equipment to go, the USGT is more of an intermediate class as i think it was originality intended ...


I will agree to an extent. Kind of. 

USGT is just a faster, more freedom version of VTA spec class. Open choice of ESC, Motor, Battery and Body. I ran mostly the same car other than body, motor and tires in USGT.

17.5 is not necessarily the most high dollar elite equipment, that is Mod. 

I know at least for my self that I always ran 17.5TC in the past at other tracks. I only ran USGT because it was what was offered at Indy R/C.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm sorry but gt is not as popular at Indy RC as it use to be due to the new tires. And its not because of the new 17.5 Tc class. And to be honest I think that the tire doesn't work as well as it could because of the many different traction compound s being used. We should only use SXT or Gravity like all the other tracks. Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## FrankNitti

The new spec USGT tire makes you work on your setup, the x patterns let a so so set up work, a few changes and a car can be made to work with the spec tire.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I'm sorry but gt is not as popular at Indy RC as it use to be due to the new tires. And its not because of the new 17.5 Tc class. And to be honest I think that the tire doesn't work as well as it could because of the many different traction compound s being used. We should only use SXT or Gravity like all the other tracks. Just my 0.02 cents


Mandating SXT and LGC (very similar in composition, usable together) would do wonders for the traction. Wider groove, better traction, better racing.


----------



## j21moss

Well doesn't matter to me!!!! Let's just go racing!!!!

17.5 TC for me.. Now what body to run!!!

See ya Friday!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Jerry you need a protform LTCR. For 17.5 TC


----------



## Waltss2k

FrankNitti said:


> The new spec USGT tire makes you work on your setup, the x patterns let a so so set up work, a few changes and a car can be made to work with the spec tire.


That's what we've been saying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm with ya Cody


----------



## FrankNitti

How did the snake run today Cody?


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What were VTA laptimes on Friday?


My best was a 8.7. Which surprisingly was as fast as the two leaders, Jon Greenewell and Chris Monday.


----------



## Fasthound

Would someone mind giving me a baseline gearing for 17.5 TC @ Indy? Thanks.


----------



## j21moss

Waltss2k said:


> Jerry you need a protform LTCR. For 17.5 TC


Slots got one??? if not gotta going to HT tomorrow.. Got to get one painted up.

Thanks


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> Would someone mind giving me a baseline gearing for 17.5 TC @ Indy? Thanks.


I'd start around a 4.1 or so. That should get you close


----------



## Fasthound

Thanks Michael. Any traction compound rules at Indy?


----------



## microed

*Let me say this about tires*

Tires are the number one tuning option you can have for your car in just about any class. Throw in more horsepower and the more important tire choice becomes. A single tire choice works well in VTA because of the limited 25.5 power. 

For example, if you were to give me a choice of 4 different shock set-ups or 4 different compounds of tires, but not both, I will take the tires every time. I will also hope that my competition would pick the shocks :tongue:


----------



## j21moss

Fasthound said:


> Thanks Michael. Any traction compound rules at Indy?


nope..anything goes!!


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> How did the snake run today Cody?


As fast as my XRAY ever was. Pretty good for only having one day on it..... More speed to come


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

j21moss said:


> Slots got one (LTC-R)??? if not gotta going to HT tomorrow.. Got to get one painted up.
> 
> Thanks


I think they had one a while ago. I know Hobbytown North had a couple for sure.


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> Slots got one??? if not gotta going to HT tomorrow.. Got to get one painted up.
> 
> Thanks


You would be better off going to Hobbytown north. But you might want to call first because David Franklin I think got the last one from up there Sunday.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

cwoods34 said:


> As fast as my XRAY ever was. Pretty good for only having one day on it..... More speed to come


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

j21moss said:


> Slots got one??? if not gotta going to HT tomorrow.. Got to get one painted up.
> 
> Thanks


If they don't have one Jerry, I have a few standard weight LTC-R's new in package at the shop I can sell if you need one.


----------



## Waltss2k

Jonesy are you going to be at Indy RC this Friday.


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> Jonesy are you going to be at Indy RC this Friday.


No, I will be at FT Wayne for their last trophy race of the season.


----------



## j21moss

jonesy112 said:


> If they don't have one Jerry, I have a few standard weight LTC-R's new in package at the shop I can sell if you need one.


Thanks anyway Jonsey!!! I am going to be right there by HT-N anyway so I will pick one up there today!!


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> No, I will be at FT Wayne for their last trophy race of the season.


Awe Damn, I forgot about that.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For VTA main at Indy RC Raceway, we mainly run LeMans style starts. Just wanted to point that there are other optional starts that we can do (if racers are interested). Here is a excerpt from the rules




USVTA Rules: usvintagetransam.com/rules/ said:


> *
> Optional Main Variations:
> - 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts.
> - Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6-10 cars).
> - "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on an angle to the racing line in order.
> - Run track in reverse rotation for mains.
> - Rolling starts
> *


We could also line up the cars nose to tail or side by side as they are more "traditional" starts. It is something to consider if the layout didn't allow for all the cars in the main to line up in LeMans style.


----------



## microed

IndyRC Racer,

You have a PM.

-Ed


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> For VTA main at Indy RC Raceway, we mainly run LeMans style starts. Just wanted to point that there are other optional starts that we can do (if racers are interested). Here is a excerpt from the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could also line up the cars nose to tail or side by side as they are more "traditional" starts. It is something to consider if the layout didn't allow for all the cars in the main to line up in LeMans style.


I like the LeMans style start. It makes VTA different from other classes. But three feet apart is the reason for the pile ups in turn one.

Put eight feet between each car JUST ONCE and see if it is a better start.


----------



## regets ama

*Breaking news*

Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded. 

Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded.
> 
> Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


Awesome news!


----------



## Waltss2k

Big congrats Mike Jones


----------



## cwoods34

I can't be happy for him, cuz now that means we are enemies.

For those keeping score, I finished ahead of him Sunday, so I'm up 1-0.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I can't be happy for him, cuz now that means we are enemies.
> 
> For those keeping score, I finished ahead of him Sunday, so I'm up 1-0.


haha, but doesnt qualifying count for something? If so, then we are tied up 1-1.

plus you got an extra practice run in with the B main, that I wasnt in.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> haha, but doesnt qualifying count for something? If so, then we are tied up 1-1.
> 
> plus you got an extra practice run in with the B main, that I wasnt in.


That was the whole point of me getting into the B, I needed the tracktime......

Dammit I really can't justify that huh. 1-1 it is!


----------



## cwoods34

BLB Motorsports.... finishes 5th in mod at Carpet Nats, lands in the Stock B-main for club racing.


----------



## asylum xtreme

I got my new Durango today so if anyone is intrested in a 6.1 that has 2 races on it let me know it will have a body and vta tires. Pluse l the extra parts the kit included.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Kudos to Cody and Michael who know their stuff, run everyone clean and were rewarded for their love of the hobby. It is worth while to also note that both are always willing to help others out, new and old to the hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## anr211

regets ama said:


> Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded.
> 
> Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


Congrats Jonesy. Go team xray.



cwoods34 said:


> That was the whole point of me getting into the B, I needed the tracktime......


What a jerk, deprive me of my B main club race glory.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> haha, but doesnt qualifying count for something? If so, then we are tied up 1-1.
> 
> plus you got an extra practice run in with the B main, that I wasnt in.


This ongoing one-upsmanship is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm ready for Friday already.


----------



## AquaRacer

Waltss2k said:


> I'm ready for Friday already.


I'll second that one, Me too...:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Wife outta town this weekend, until Sunday night. So...
Anyone going to IRCR Friday, Madison Saturday, And RMR Sunday? I may try for the triple crown this weekend.


----------



## asylum xtreme

I'm hoping there is plenty of guy wanting to run in Madison I'm really digging this vta stuff I want all the run time I can get lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Wife outta town this weekend, until Sunday night. So...
> Anyone going to IRCR Friday, Madison Saturday, And RMR Sunday? I may try for the triple crown this weekend.


Can't do it. I am working Saturday.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't know about the weekend yet.


----------



## crispy

*You're know you're a bad dad when...*

So the school nurse calls and tells me my 10YO got hit in the face at recess and it broke his already capped tooth off. We expected this. We knew it would only last a year or two.

Mom is gone all weekend. So I have an appointment at 4:45PM today to get him fixed up again.

But... the FIRST thing I thought when the nurse called was... "Thank goodness he did this today and not FRIDAY!"


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Wife outta town this weekend, until Sunday night. So...
> Anyone going to IRCR Friday, Madison Saturday, And RMR Sunday? I may try for the triple crown this weekend.


PM dude...


----------



## AquaRacer

Its Frrriiidddaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!! TGIF..... Got about 12 hours until some good ol Friday night racing.. Been looking forward to this all week..:thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

Me 2!!! Got my 17.5 TC Ready to roll!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

j21moss said:


> Me 2!!! Got my 17.5 TC Ready to roll!!:thumbsup:


I think I'm scared as to what you are bringing to run in 17.5 Tc.


----------



## Monti007

Waltss2k said:


> I think I'm scared as to what you are bringing to run in 17.5 Tc.


I'm sure it will not have been produced prior to 2002! 

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k

Monti007 said:


> I'm sure it will not have been produced prior to 2002!
> 
> Monti


This will more then likely be true.


----------



## microed

I am going to try out a TC4 in 17.5 tonight. Old people like Jerry and I like running well seasoned cars.


----------



## BadSign

Monti007 said:


> I'm sure it will not have been produced prior to 2002!
> 
> Monti


 I told Dr.Moss tonight, it needs some "Autograph Race World" decals.


----------



## j21moss

Now wait a minute,, I did run a XRay tonight


----------



## ThrottleKing

j21moss said:


> Now wait a minute,, I did run a XRay tonight


It looked like a T2 '07,'08



Jeremiah


----------



## Troy Carter

It was great racing with you guys last night! Thanks for having a 17.5 sedan class.


----------



## crispy

Why was the VTA A-main only 6 minutes last night? Haven't we normally been doing 7?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Why was the VTA A-main only 6 minutes last night? Haven't we normally been doing 7?


Oh the calamity of it all! LOL! :tongue: Maybe the voice from above needed a topic of discussion for the upcoming week? I'm sure probably just a mistake, this week we can run 8 minutes to make up for it? Vroom vroom!

Bob I have a 24 on the side of my newly painted VTA body that I tried to make look period correct for Brian, I hope he approves and lets pass tech, haha. :freak:

Anyone see Associated Factory Team Worlds TC6.1's going for $299.99 on A-main?

http://www.amain.com/product_info.p...ory-Team-Worlds-1-10-Electric-Touring-Car-Kit

Have a great weekend and upcoming week everyone.

:wave:


----------



## Bolio 32

*Power for the lot races*

The power supply worked for the whole night ... when I checked the charge it was at 75% when I packed up ... got it through Walmart.com http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wagan-400-...ingMethod=p13n ... 105.93 including tax and shipping ... estimated delivery was 03.27.14 ... it showed up over a week early ... I wanted to see if it would handle the battery charging only ... I figure that in mid summer I will need to use a small fan ... I'll try it again next week and see if I can push the limits ... still I plan to bring an extension cord to the lot races and be really nice to Gary ... just in case ..


----------



## Bolio 32

Here's Chucky! said:


> Oh the calamity of it all! LOL! :tongue: Maybe the voice from above needed a topic of discussion for the upcoming week? I'm sure probably just a mistake, this week we can run 8 minutes to make up for it? Vroom vroom!
> 
> Bob I have a 24 on the side of my newly painted VTA body that I tried to make look period correct for Brian, I hope he approves and lets pass tech, haha. :freak:
> 
> Anyone see Associated Factory Team Worlds TC6.1's going for $299.99 on A-main?
> 
> http://www.amain.com/product_info.p...ory-Team-Worlds-1-10-Electric-Touring-Car-Kit
> 
> Have a great weekend and upcoming week everyone.
> 
> :wave:



299.00 for a 6.1 ... I payed more for a 6.0 used on ebay ...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Does anyone have the black aluminum servo mounts for the Xray T3 - part number 306200k? 

http://www.amain.com/product_info.p...id/150306/n/XRAY-Aluminum-Servo-Mount-Black-2

Obviously would pay for the set if anyone might have extra's or knew of a place that had them in stock you could point me to. 

Much appreciated


----------



## microed

Troy Carter said:


> It was great racing with you guys last night! Thanks for having a 17.5 sedan class.


Glad you had a good time. Visit us again whenever you get this way.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Why was the VTA A-main only 6 minutes last night? Haven't we normally been doing 7?


I thought that seemed like the main went by awfully quick. I was just starting to catch back up after my little traction roll at the start and then it was over.


----------



## microed

*Need TC6.1 shock advice*

What is a good spring, piston, and oil weight to use at IndyRC?

-Ed


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> What is a good spring, piston, and oil weight to use at IndyRC?
> 
> -Ed


What class Ed? For TC, i would start at the springs at silver front/green rear, #2 pistons and 40wt front and 35wt rear oil.


----------



## microed

jonesy112 said:


> What class Ed?


I guess I left that out. I would be running it in 17.5. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Waltss2k

Be nice to run 8 min heats and 8 min main for 12th scale.


----------



## FrankNitti

These are the times ran at the tracks we have been to. If we can get a few others to chime in, I will talk to the RD this Friday and see what we can work out. :dude:



VTA : 5 min Qualifiers & 8 min Mains 

USGT: 5 min Qualifiers & 8 min Mains

12th scale: 8 min Qualifiers & 8 min Mains

TC 17.5: 5 min Qualifiers & 6 min Mains


----------



## crispy

USGT has been 6 min qualifiers locally.

VTA should be at least 5 & 7.
USGT should be at least 6 & 8.

I'd be shocked if they upped the 12th Scale qualifiers to 8. But it should be at least 6.

Adding a few minutes here and there to the races should only add 10 minutes to the round. That's if you say there are 2 heats of each.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> USGT has been 6 min qualifiers locally.
> 
> VTA should be at least 5 & 7.
> USGT should be at least 6 & 8.
> 
> I'd be shocked if they upped the 12th Scale qualifiers to 8. But it should be at least 6.
> 
> Adding a few minutes here and there to the races should only add 10 minutes to the round. That's if you say there are 2 heats of each.



OK...Keep'em coming, I'm looking for some thoughts and ideals to present to the RD.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well theoretically we should be running the National times in all classes.


----------



## BATTMAN

normally 12th is 8 and 8...


----------



## Waltss2k

BATTMAN said:


> normally 12th is 8 and 8...


Yes sir


----------



## Waltss2k

I think we need to set the computer up to not count as you cross the line at the start that way we can use the whole straight away to start instead of bunching everyone up and then having the Big wreck in the first turn.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I think we need to set the computer up to not count as you cross the line at the start that way we can use the whole straight away to start instead of bunching everyone up and then having the Big wreck in the first turn.


Why can't we wrap the cars around the previous corner?

I'm all for bigger gappage between cars/rows. I've said (often) that the VTA start needs 8' between cars. That's two big strides for distance impaired.


----------



## Waltss2k

8 foot is a little big but the standard I believe is 4 foot. And none of the classes should be side by side starts they should all be single file.


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't even want to get started on "Driver Edict".


----------



## FrankNitti

It would be nice to have at least ONE drivers meeting a month to keep everyone (newbies and regulars) on the same page.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I don't even want to get started on "Driver Edict".


I think something auto corrected that.

You meant "Driver Etiquette" right? 

#1 issue is just dealing with the leaders lapping another car.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> 8 foot is a little big but the standard I believe is 4 foot. And none of the classes should be side by side starts they should all be single file.


I know it is, but it would cut down on the first turn pile-ups...


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> I think something auto corrected that.
> 
> You meant "Driver Etiquette" right?
> 
> #1 issue is just dealing with the leaders lapping another car.


Right (Damn phone)


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> These are the times ran at the tracks we have been to. If we can get a few others to chime in, I will talk to the RD this Friday and see what we can work out. :dude:
> 
> 
> 
> VTA : 5 min Qualifiers & 8 min Mains
> 
> USGT: 5 min Qualifiers & 8 min Mains
> 
> 12th scale: 8 min Qualifiers & 8 min Mains
> 
> TC 17.5: 5 min Qualifiers & 6 min Mains


I think that Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies should conform to what the other tracks are doing and what the national standard is for each class. It is not adding a whole lot of time to the evening. There is my 2 cents and I will get off my soapbox now.. :wave:


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I think something auto corrected that.
> 
> You meant "Driver Etiquette" right?
> 
> #1 issue is just dealing with the leaders lapping another car.


that to me is the biggest issue, its a two way street, slower driver sees a faster driver coming down on him or her, should move over and let them by , but then again the fast drivers should have a little more patience and allow the slower driver to get in to a position to move over and out of the way with out getting run over.--iv seen to many fast drivers try to pass you where they catch you , that don't work most of the time . my two cents.


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> I think that Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies should conform to what the other tracks and what the national standard is for each class. It is not adding a whole lot of time to the evening. There is my 2 cents and I will get off my soapbox now.. :wave:


Being on the same page with the Nationals rules not only help those who travel to other tracks set up there cars (gearing for the length of the race), but they can (and do) promote there home track (INDY RC) so that others will come and enjoy the fun we have on Friday nights.
I know in the past few months I have seen some new faces come to our track because those who travel promote INDY RC and offer a open invitation to come down and race with us. :thumbsup:

I guess I'm done posting my 50 cents worth today... my meeting is over so back to work I go.


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> that to me is the biggest issue, its a two way street, slower driver sees a faster driver coming down on him or her, should move over and let them by , but then again the fast drivers should have a little more patience and allow the slower driver to get in to a position to move over and out of the way with out getting run over.--iv seen to many fast drivers try to pass you where they catch you , that don't work most of the time . my two cents.


My thing is the drivers that walk off the driver stand after they wreck an break there car and either try and squeeze behind you or jump off on to the track in front of you so they can get there car. And then the practice should only be no more than 8 people on the drivers stand became there is too much traffic with more then 8 and with different classes of cars out there.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Being on the same page with the Nationals rules not only help those who travel to other tracks set up there cars (gearing for the length of the race), but they can (and do) promote there home track (INDY RC) so that others will come and enjoy the fun we have on Friday nights.
> I know in the past few months I have seen some new faces come to our track because those who travel promote INDY RC and offer a open invitation to come down and race with us. :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess I'm done posting my 50 cents worth today... my meeting is over so back to work I go.


I paid for a dollar's worth!


----------



## THE READER

Waltss2k said:


> My thing is the drivers that walk off the driver stand after they wreck an break there car and either try and squeeze behind you or jump off on to the track in front of you so they can get there car. And then the practice should only be no more than 8 people on the drivers stand became there is too much traffic with more then 8 and with different classes of cars out there.


yes I agree with that also.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I paid for a dollar's worth!


yes but a doller is only worth 50 cents and you got 54 cents worth.


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> My thing is the drivers that walk off the driver stand after they wreck an break there car and either try and squeeze behind you or jump off on to the track in front of you so they can get there car. And then the practice should only be no more than 8 people on the drivers stand became there is too much traffic with more then 8 and with different classes of cars out there.


ok...I found some spare change in my desk drawer, so I'm going to spend it now by saying.. DRIVERS MEETING!!!!! a lot of issues can be stopped before they happen. You will be suprised how many racers are unaware.

...out looking for more coins now, I might have a few more comments :dude:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm out of change. I got to Lisa's piggy bank.


----------



## crispy

Anyhoo... 

On a racing topic, I rebuilt one of the Spec-Rs into USGT configuration. I think I'm going to run that in addition to VTA this week. One reason being that I plan on using it in the outdoor parking lot race at Hobbytown.

You guys that are planning on doing that, what are you planning on running? Bob has four classes listed that I think are awfully close together. I'm curious what will have enough cars to run.


----------



## Troy Carter

Waltss2k said:


> I think we need to set the computer up to not count as you cross the line at the start that way we can use the whole straight away to start instead of bunching everyone up and then having the Big wreck in the first turn.


Agreed. Michael mentioned that the starts are bunched up which puts the heat on to get a clean start. The other issue is that having a really fast (1 second) first lap throws off all of your other race averages. I use the top 5/10/20 lap averages to judge my performance more than if I was in first or last so it would be really nice to see them come out correctly.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Anyhoo...
> 
> On a racing topic, I rebuilt one of the Spec-Rs into USGT configuration. I think I'm going to run that in addition to VTA this week. One reason being that I plan on using it in the outdoor parking lot race at Hobbytown.
> 
> You guys that are planning on doing that, what are you planning on running? Bob has four classes listed that I think are awfully close together. I'm curious what will have enough cars to run.


VTA for me, I have some old tires and old body I can finish off..


----------



## crispy

That first bit before the line is not used in any calculations. I'm sitting here looking at the results of the VTA A main from last week. My first "lap" was 1.388.

If that actually were used with my other four fastest laps to calculate my average for the Top 5, it would be way lower than it is. So I'm confident it is getting dropped.

Now, if as Walt suggests, we used the whole front straight to start, that means that some are in front of the line and some are behind it. I don't trust the system (Not Jud) to compute all that correctly. It would have to toss the first lap time for the front guys and not count that first lap at all for the back guys. Too much to go wrong.


----------



## AquaRacer

Maybe, just maybe we have a meeting with the voice from above (our race director) and voice our concerns in a constructive and pleasant manner. We might get our heat and main times to align with what the national rules are. 

Also, concerning the leaders passing the slower cars, it is not always easy to get out of their way. I try my best to do so but it just doesn't always happen. I do appreciate it when the slower cars get out of my way if I happen to be the fast guy that night. I also realize that it will not always happen. It is a courtesy to get out of the way of the faster driver, not his right to demand it or expect it from everyone. Not everyone will see the faster driver coming up behind them. Some people develop tunnel vision or are not looking to see who is coming up to pass. Is there a written rule somewhere to say I am to move out of the way of a faster driver? I sure would like to see where it is posted. or is this more of a driver's etiquette / an unwritten rule. These are all things that could be discussed if we were to have a drivers meeting before the nights racing.

We are there to do one thing and we must remind ourselves of this.. HAVE FUN!!! We are grown men playing with toy cars which is a blast by the way. Nobody wins any money off this( not that I know of?? He He HE) and we all are a competitive bunch at times, well all of the time  . Like I said though, the main point is, IT IS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN !!!!!!

Alrighty, I think I got a dollars worth of comments in this time.. He He He He..


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> That first bit before the line is not used in any calculations. I'm sitting here looking at the results of the VTA A main from last week. My first "lap" was 1.388.
> 
> If that actually were used with my other four fastest laps to calculate my average for the Top 5, it would be way lower than it is. So I'm confident it is getting dropped.
> 
> Now, if as Walt suggests, we used the whole front straight to start, that means that some are in front of the line and some are behind it. I don't trust the system (Not Jud) to compute all that correctly. It would have to toss the first lap time for the front guys and not count that first lap at all for the back guys. Too much to go wrong.


actualy that would be the other way around, the cars in front of the line would get a lap down , cuz the car in the rear of the line would start there lap time first.--- lap don't start till to cross the starting line I think that is right ,correct me if im wrong.


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> actualy that would be the other way around, the cars in front of the line would get a lap down , cuz the car in the rear of the line would start there lap time first.--- lap don't start till to cross the starting line I think that is right ,correct me if im wrong.


That's why I said it would have to not count the first full lap for the guys behind the line. We're saying the same thing.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> That first bit before the line is not used in any calculations. I'm sitting here looking at the results of the VTA A main from last week. My first "lap" was 1.388.
> 
> If that actually were used with my other four fastest laps to calculate my average for the Top 5, it would be way lower than it is. So I'm confident it is getting dropped.
> 
> Now, if as Walt suggests, we used the whole front straight to start, that means that some are in front of the line and some are behind it. I don't trust the system (Not Jud) to compute all that correctly. It would have to toss the first lap time for the front guys and not count that first lap at all for the back guys. Too much to go wrong.


Its a setting you choose for each individual class. 17.5 does count the first lap in your averages (at least it did when I ran it there last a few weeks back). For each class it needs to be set, im guessing that hasnt been done for the newer classes.

The system can completely and totally handle that type of start Gary.....EVERY major race in the world (and most clubs) start with that type of start and the system handles it correctly. Once again, just a simple button that needs to be checked for each class. Id rather that happen than start guys wrapping around a corner.


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> Also, concerning the leaders passing the slower cars, it is not always easy to get out of their way. I try my best to do so but it just doesn't always happen. I do appreciate it when the slower cars get out of my way if I happen to be the fast guy that night. I also realize that it will not always happen. It is a courtesy to get out of the way of the faster driver, not his right to demand it or expect it from everyone. Not everyone will see the faster driver coming up behind them. Some people develop tunnel vision or are not looking to see who is coming up to pass. Is there a written rule somewhere to say I am to move out of the way of a faster driver? I sure would like to see where it is posted. or is this more of a driver's etiquette / an unwritten rule. These are all things that could be discussed if we were to have a drivers meeting before the nights racing.


I dont believe it is a written rule to yeild to faster cars, but it is also not against a written rule to dump a lapper than you come up to if you are the leader. :freak: Its a give and take relationship. 

Alot of it can be handled with talking up on the driver stand. Saying something to a lapper if he has not yeilded to the leader in the last few corners may help to break him of that tunnel vision. 

Usually I give a guy a few corners before I say anything. Then I will give him a few more corners, I would rather wait for him to find a spot he can cleanly get out of the way than do something squirly and cross infront of me on a switchback or anything like that. 

Also, if the leader is in a close battle with second, you can say something a lap or so before you catch the lapper, letting them know you are coming and cant afford to give them 3 corners when you get up to them. 

Each situation is different when coming up on a lapper, a quick comment to them during the race can save both of you guys some time and frustration.


----------



## FrankNitti

Drivers meeting....


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

FrankNitti said:


> Drivers meeting....


Agreed! Drivers meeting.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

When Kyle and I started RC racing we learned a lot about the proper/not proper things to do at a track by overhearing people or an occasional comment by the race director. 

I liked the handout at RCAR that attempted to handle driver etiquette: 

http://rcarindy.homestead.com/The_New_Racer_Guide.pdf

It's probably not complete, but at least it was a start. 

One thing the faster drivers need remember is that often the slower drivers are just trying to get around the track. If we had the skill to scoot our 1/10th scale car over just a few inches to let someone pass, heck, we'd be one of the faster drivers!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> One thing the faster drivers need remember is that often the slower drivers are just trying to get around the track. If we had the skill to scoot our 1/10th scale car over just a few inches to let someone pass, heck, we'd be one of the faster drivers!


I get out of the line on the back stretch to let David and Chuck get by me in 12th scale, I end up in the bathroom door. Every time. You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## davidl

FrankNitti said:


> Being on the same page with the Nationals rules not only help those who travel to other tracks set up there cars (gearing for the length of the race), but they can (and do) promote there home track (INDY RC) so that others will come and enjoy the fun we have on Friday nights.
> I know in the past few months I have seen some new faces come to our track because those who travel promote INDY RC and offer a open invitation to come down and race with us. :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess I'm done posting my 50 cents worth today... my meeting is over so back to work I go.


I agree, David, and support the use of National or International rules when ever those classes are offered.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I get out of the line on the back stretch to let David and Chuck get by me in 12th scale, I end up in the bathroom door. Every time. You'd think I'd learn.


I have found that it is better, safe and easier when I'm getting ready to get passed I just take a turn a little wide and let the faster car pass on the inside, and like Jonsey said you can tell the faster driver that your swinging wide to let him by.

David and Chuck can back me on that...I find myself telling that to them alot.


----------



## Fasthound

Three words: "Inside, next turn"


----------



## Bolio 32

I have found that taking the turn a little wider when the faster cars come up is the best way to stay out of the way ... however ... by doing this I put myself at a disadvantage to the other drivers that I am racing with ... something that the "fast guys" may not be aware of is that us "slow guys" are racing as well ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bolio 32 said:


> I have found that taking the turn a little wider when the faster cars come up is the best way to stay out of the way ... however ... by doing this I put myself at a disadvantage to the other drivers that I am racing with ... something that the "fast guys" may not be aware of is that us "slow guys" are racing as well ...


That's what I try to do too is go wide, but like Crispy said, I often put myself into the wall doing so. 

I've had other skilled, fast drivers tell me to "hold your line" and explained that its their job to get around me. So, you get different advice from different people (no surprise there). Problem is that depending who's advice you follow, you may be perceived as doing the wrong thing.


----------



## crispy

All y'all in trouble now...

Spec-R just announced their new S2. 

http://www.spec-r.com/default/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=652

Best $119 touring car ever!

(Actually, that's probably true.)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## regets ama

*17.5, 21.5, 25.5 Motors for sale*

I have a few brushless motors to sell if interested and will bring to Indy RC this Friday if I get to come out and play.

ORCA 17.5, very fast up front that I have run in TC. Good replacement now that the D3.5 is no longer ROAR approved. $45.00

Old technology but solid Trinity Rev Tech 21.5 with cooling end plate for USGT. $20.00

Not the fastest BOSS Novak VTA 25.5 motor but specs are in tolerance. With FDR of 3.75, average battery and fan assist this motor will run consistent laps at 140 degrees max. 3rd Place podium finish at Summit 11th Anniversary VTA trophy race with only .15 variance from fast lap to top fifteen. Solid performing brushless motor. $35.00


----------



## FrankNitti

John... you have a PM


----------



## crispy

Crap Dave, what did you buy?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Crap Dave, what did you buy?


LOL... just window shopping, you can have them all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

regets ama said:


> I have a few brushless motors to sell if interested and will bring to Indy RC this Friday if I get to come out and play.
> 
> ORCA 17.5, very fast up front that I have run in TC. Good replacement now that the D3.5 is no longer ROAR approved. $45.00
> 
> Old technology but solid Trinity Rev Tech 21.5 with cooling end plate for USGT. $20.00
> 
> Not the fasted BOSS Novak VTA 25.5 motor but specs are in tolerance. With FDR of 3.75, average battery and fan assist this motor will run consistent laps at 140 degrees max. 3rd Place podium finish at Summit 11th Anniversary VTA trophy race with only .15 variance from fast lap to top fifteen. Solid performing brushless motor. $35.00


I'd take the 25.5 if not spoken for yet...


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'd take the 25.5 if not spoken for yet...


That's a perfect motor for sitting on a shelf!


----------



## Waltss2k

Tell me about it.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> Tell me about it.


That's the perfect motor for sitting on the shelf!:dude:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Where are the jumps?*



crispy said:


> That's a perfect motor for sitting on a shelf!


Ha ha don't quit your day jobs fellas. 

I will be there this week to hang out and have a couple Yoohoo's and sneak some pizza from you Crispyfied... LOL! :thumbsup:

Only Stock Slash for me though... :freak:


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ha ha don't quit your day jobs fellas.
> 
> I will be there this week to hang out and have a couple Yoohoo's and sneak some pizza from you Crispyfied... LOL! :thumbsup:
> 
> Only Stock Slash for me though... :freak:


We don't run stock slash on Friday's.


----------



## BadSign

regets ama said:


> ORCA 17.5, very fast up front that I have run in TC. Good replacement now that the D3.5 is no longer ROAR approved. $45.00


 John, I'll take that 17.5. I fit the description of D3.5 owners!
I can paypal you now, if you PM me your address.


----------



## crispy

He knows we don't race Slash...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

regets ama said:


> I have a few brushless motors to sell if interested and will bring to Indy RC this Friday if I get to come out and play.


Are you selling to buy something newer or just early spring cleaning?


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Are you selling to buy something newer or just early spring cleaning?


He told me he already bought the new stuff.

Excess inventory...


----------



## Waltss2k

Well I don't know, he hasn't raced in so long he might have forgotten.


----------



## BadSign

P1 in Malaysia and the Mercs are looking fast again. Raikkonnen sandwiched between, the McLarens right behind. But where's Red Bull? Outpaced by a Toro Rosso? Vettel puts in just 9 laps compared the other top teams 19-20. Could they be sandbagging, or testing new parts?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Sweeps*

I just got Sweep 28's and 32's in stock. 30's are discontinued.


----------



## Waltss2k

Sweet, thanks Bob


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Indy RC website is down for some reason this morning. Well, the domain is. The base site is still working, but you need to follow this link to get to it: http://indyrc.homestead.com/

I posted some photos there today from last night. If you guys ever want to put some of your better photos on the site, there's a link there on the photos page to get them to me or just PM me. 

I had a good time last night, but personally didn't drive very well. Just tired I guess. 

It was sure great to see Buddy Hull from Chicago! Chuck's new J71 was sweet! John started putting his General Lee Challenger together too.


----------



## Troy Carter

It was good to race with you guys again! I'm loving that there is a solid 17.5 class. I think the guys down there are really pushing me to drive better.

Thanks for the vids too.


----------



## crispy

We were missing Jeremiah and Reggio last night too. If those two and Martin and Steger and Cody would show up, the competition would be even more fierce.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun racing last night (wrenching on other peoples cars), but didn't drive as well as I could. The first lap of the VTA B was a bit of a mess, which really mixed up the order.

Now if I could only get my VTA to steer as well as all the other cars I've driven recently...


----------



## BadSign

2 straight weeks of racing for me, I think it may be a sign of the apocalypse. Gonna go read the Book of Revelations and double check. Fun racing 12th scale last night, even if I broke in both heats and bump into the A-main (again). Car is definitely fast, just have to tighten up the driver a bit. 

Thanks again to my hero, davidl for all his help and advice.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> ......................
> 
> Thanks again to my hero, davidl for all his help and advice.



Stop the worship!. I am just a mean, belligerent old man running my car without regard for life nor limb. I lack the knowledge and experience of the new progressive enthusiasm that cherishes change, indifference and the liberal use of high technology and selfish exuberance.

However, I am willing to discuss all things related to the "little cars" in an effort to prevent becoming a social outcast in our intoxicating environment called a speedway.

Race on, young skywalkers. May the traction be with you!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

And, he is an excellent wordsmith!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> And, he is an excellent wordsmith!


Yup! Got my hammer and anvil right here!


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> Yup! Got my hammer and anvil right here!


AWWWWW. That's not right. I know, "Got my pencil and dictionary right here. Now if I can just figure out what "Wikipedia" means."


----------



## Tekin

When are you hosting another trophy race? Or are you guys done for the year?


----------



## crispy

First of all, nobody from Indy RC posts here anymore. This is not an official track sanctioned thread. So "you guys" is just us racers. Outlaws all.

Second, I doubt Doug (Indy RC) will put together any more trophy races. Not for on-road anyway...

Third, there is no year or season, so the fun never ends. Racing every Friday. Some select Sundays in the Hobbytown parking lot.
.
.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm proposing a new class for on-road. Skip the RC receives and servos and lets see if we can make really small cars that we can actually drive on the track ourselves. 




























_This is the best I could do for April Fool's Day. _


----------



## BadSign

I've got a photo circa 1998 of me standing next to that car in the middle. Not enough leg room.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of racing for real, I would love for a group of local Indy R/C racers to get together and run at the go-kart track near New Castle. They have rental karts and it would be cool to see who would be fast at that level.

http://www.newcastleraceway.com/

Or we could just borrow some Shriner parade cars...


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Speaking of racing for real, I would love for a group of local Indy R/C racers to get together and run at the go-kart track near New Castle. They have rental karts and it would be cool to see who would be fast at that level.
> 
> http://www.newcastleraceway.com/
> 
> Or we could just borrow some Shriner parade cars...


I would be up for that. It would be a lot of fun, but it would be hard for the marshalls to hear us yelling at them LOL


----------



## crispy

I'm up for it... as long as minimum weight of car and driver is 100 kg.




All the skill in the world can't make up for a 50 lb. weight disadvantage...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I'm up for it... as long as minimum weight of car and driver is 100 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the skill in the world can't make up for a 50 lb. weight disadvantage...


100kg? I have that covered by about 3kg myself with out the kart. Hopefully the karts are super light


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> 100kg? I have that covered by about 3kg myself with out the kart. Hopefully the karts are super light


Oops, I meant 100kg on top of the kart weight.

Roughly my weight. 

Go figure...


----------



## BadSign

What about those of us with higher center of gravity?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I would only have to whisper "go karts" to Kyle and we'd be there. 

Don't forget that Jonesy has some long term kart experience.


----------



## crispy

Drew used to race the kid karts. We were in Whiteland one weekend and saw 5 year old Jack Miller Jr. (Racing Dentist's son) exactly like that in the air. 

My wife said "I thought you said it wasn't dangerous...?"

He didn't race too long after that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Funny how our wives don't want us to do things that might damage the youngsters.


----------



## jonesy112

Dangerous can be perceived many ways. I started racing and playing hockey with I was 7, never an issue with safety. But my parents wouldn't sign the permission slip for me to play HS football because "that was too dangerous" 

It's ok though, those are way better than foosball anyway.


----------



## ThrottleKing

So what are some of the 17.5 guys both in 1/12 and TC going to do now that the D3.5 based 17.5's have been deemed no longer ROAR legal? I was under the impression that we raced under the ROAR approved guidelines don't we? There has been no word of the new D4 other than it's not ready yet. On another thread I read that TP is going to get out of the motor business. Before its all said and done we will be running Tekin, LRP, or Novak motors again like we did when brushless started. 

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> So what are some of the 17.5 guys both in 1/12 and TC going to do now that the D3.5 based 17.5's have been deemed no longer ROAR legal? I was under the impression that we raced under the ROAR approved guidelines don't we? There has been no word of the new D4 other than it's not ready yet. On another thread I read that TP is going to get out of the motor business. Before its all said and done we will be running Tekin, LRP, or Novak motors again like we did when brushless started.
> 
> Jeremiah


Heard of Orca and R1 Wurks?


----------



## FrankNitti

Cody you have a PM.
And no Gary, I'm not buying anything.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> So what are some of the 17.5 guys both in 1/12 and TC going to do now that the D3.5 based 17.5's have been deemed no longer ROAR legal? I was under the impression that we raced under the ROAR approved guidelines don't we? There has been no word of the new D4 other than it's not ready yet. On another thread I read that TP is going to get out of the motor business. Before its all said and done we will be running Tekin, LRP, or Novak motors again like we did when brushless started.
> 
> Jeremiah


I just bought my TP 17.5 about a month ago. Hopefully I can get a couple of good years out of it and by the time I am ready to replace it, something better will have come along.


----------



## THE READER

hmmmmm! looks like coopers may be coming back.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> So what are some of the 17.5 guys both in 1/12 and TC going to do now that the D3.5 based 17.5's have been deemed no longer ROAR legal? I was under the impression that we raced under the ROAR approved guidelines don't we? There has been no word of the new D4 other than it's not ready yet. On another thread I read that TP is going to get out of the motor business. Before its all said and done we will be running Tekin, LRP, or Novak motors again like we did when brushless started.
> 
> Jeremiah


Chuck and I are running KillShot based motors from Fantom. No D3.5 for me. No impact from the removal of the D3.5 from the list. Monti and Chris Simpson are impacted but I don't know their plans.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Has anyone heard of any word of being able to run another 25.5 motor in VTA other than the Novak? I know Reedy makes one but why if not legal? Have the rules been updated?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Has anyone heard of any word of being able to run another 25.5 motor in VTA other than the Novak? I know Reedy makes one but why if not legal? Have the rules been updated?


Not going to happen. Ever.

Question comes up often on the VTA thread on rctech. Let's just say it is akin to beating a dead horse.


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing said:


> So what are some of the 17.5 guys both in 1/12 and TC going to do now that the D3.5 based 17.5's have been deemed no longer ROAR legal? I was under the impression that we raced under the ROAR approved guidelines don't we? There has been no word of the new D4 other than it's not ready yet. On another thread I read that TP is going to get out of the motor business. Before its all said and done we will be running Tekin, LRP, or Novak motors again like we did when brushless started.
> 
> Jeremiah


I'm running an Orca, so I have no issues with a D3.5 based motors..


----------



## BadSign

I'm running a D3.5, and it's not helping me.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Chuck and I are running KillShot based motors from Fantom. No D3.5 for me. No impact from the removal of the D3.5 from the list. Monti and Chris Simpson are impacted but I don't know their plans.


I read the Killshot thread on rctech...

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/722781-trinity-kill-shot-motors-9.html

Apparently they are going POOF at an alarming rate...


----------



## Fasthound

I ran a D3 last Friday night and I can promise that my old generation motor was NOT the reason I got beat!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I read the Killshot thread on rctech...
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/722781-trinity-kill-shot-motors-9.html
> 
> Apparently they are going POOF at an alarming rate...


I have been reading that thread and I haven't seen anyone mention the "Fantom" based motor going poof. Watching Chuck run them every week is more than enough proof to me that the "fantom" based motors are a DAMMM!!!! good motor.


----------



## Troy Carter

I've been running the Killshot and while it's no d3.5 but it gets the job done. If I only had a d3.5 right now and needed a new motor I would be looking at the R1 motor or the ORCA in the absence of the D4 (hello, you there Trinity? Promised Q1 release?)


----------



## Troy Carter

FrankNitti said:


> I have been reading that thread and I haven't seen anyone mention the "Fantom" based motor going poof. Watching Chuck run them every week is more than enough proof to me that the "fantom" based motors are a DAMMM!!!! good motor.


I believe that some of that is user error. They may not admit to it but I think much of it is gearing or timing related. Also, I think Trinity sells far more 17.5 motors than others do so they will see far more motor issues than others by numbers, not percentages.


----------



## Waltss2k

I run a Thunder Power 17.5 with a high torque rotor in my 12th scale and a High Torque Killshot in my 17.5 Tc.


----------



## FrankNitti

I've been running Thunder Power in 12th scale, USGT and 17.5 with no complaints. I did get a Wurks R1 17.5 to do some testing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> I have been reading that thread and I haven't seen anyone mention the "Fantom" based motor going poof. Watching Chuck run them every week is more than enough proof to me that the "fantom" based motors are a DAMMM!!!! good motor.


The Fantom motors are Trinity-based. They buy good ones and put their stickers on them.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> The Fantom motors are Trinity-based. They buy good ones and put their stickers on them.


I got that they are rebadged Trinity motors. Question is, what other than a sticker do they do to them?

Or do they just buy 10 to get the 1 outlier on the fast side?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I got that they are rebadged Trinity motors. Question is, what other than a sticker do they do to them?
> 
> Or do they just buy 10 to get the 1 outlier on the fast side?


They make sure the motors function properly and give you the numbers on them. A lot safer than buying over-the-counter.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> They make sure the motors function properly and give you the numbers on them. A lot safer than buying over-the-counter.




So they are buying n to get 1. 

Assuming Trinity doesn't take the other n-1 back?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> So they are buying n to get 1.
> 
> Assuming Trinity doesn't take the other n-1 back?


Who knows. I don't care what they do with crappy ones!


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Who knows. I don't care what they do with crappy ones!


Not crappy. Average. It would be interesting to know what percentage they keep and re-sell.

For example, the Fantom Trinity is going to be in the top 5% of all Trinitys.

How much is the cost delta?


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> Who knows. I don't care what they do with crappy ones!


I think the crappy ones come to me


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I think the crappy ones come to me


Quit buying your motors at Big Lots!


----------



## BadSign

In the days of brushed motors, all the motors were average until you zapped magnets, aligned brush hoods, installed brushes with a high silver content and springs according to voltage, true the commutators and shimmed the arm. Then you dynoed and sold, priced accordingly.

You can't do as much with brushless. Choose a rotor, zap the rotor, turn up the timing and shim. There's a lot less you can adjust and the tolerances are a lot closer within manufacturers.

Overall boutique motor tuners don't make a lot on stock / 17.5 motors. They find fast, dependable drivers to showcase their product and make their money selling motors in mass.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Not crappy. Average. It would be interesting to know what percentage they keep and re-sell.
> 
> For example, the Fantom Trinity is going to be in the top 5% of all Trinitys.
> 
> How much is the cost delta?


Trinity sells bulk cases to fantom. Fantom keeps them all. Trinity does not have the time to dyno all their motors, sort them, and sell them in bulk to tuners.


----------



## jboylan

Hey everyone, since I have my late class off tomorrow I will likely be making it down from lafayette for my first run in my new car. I've driven off road for a while, but this is going to be my first on road race. I bought a car off RC Tech and have it spec'ed up for USGT. I am wondering if anyone is going to be there tomorrow that can help me out with getting the car set up? The guy I bought it off of told me it was pretty dialed on carpet but that was on VTA tires.

Anyway, if anyone has experience running a 2012 Xray T3 any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll probably get there pretty early in the day in order to run as much as possible on an open track.


----------



## crispy

If you get there before 3pm, get a tat, haircut or mani-pedi at one of the shops next door because Indy RC won't be open...



If you're friendly and don't smell, there are plenty of guys that will be happy to help.


----------



## jboylan

crispy said:


> If you get there before 3pm, get a tat, haircut or mani-pedi at one of the shops next door because Indy RC won't be open...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're friendly and don't smell, there are plenty of guys that will be happy to help.


Haha good to hear!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Has anyone heard of any word of being able to run another 25.5 motor in VTA other than the Novak? I know Reedy makes one but why if not legal? Have the rules been updated?


Indy RC Raceway is currently using USVTA rules which only allow the use of the Novak 25.5 motors - The SS, Ballistic, & Boss. At Indy RC Raceway I've seen each type of Novak 25.5 motor win over the past few months. Setup and driving are most important at that track.

Here is a link to the USVTA rules (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)

----------

At tracks that race using ROAR VTA rules, other 25.5 motors are allowed as well as any speed control in blinky. This has been the case for several years. At large on-road events like Snowbirds the other 25.5 motors available haven't proven to be any advantage. In fact fully legal USVTA cars have usually won any race where ROAR rules were being used for VTA.

----------

Love 'em or hate 'em, Novak 25.5 motors have proven very close & reliable for VTA racing.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Indy RC Raceway is currently using USVTA rules which only allow the use of the Novak 25.5 motors - The SS, Ballistic, & Boss. At Indy RC Raceway I've seen each type of Novak 25.5 motor win over the past few months. Setup and driving are most important at that track.
> 
> Here is a link to the USVTA rules (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)
> 
> ----------
> 
> At tracks that race using ROAR VTA rules, other 25.5 motors are allowed as well as any speed control in blinky. This has been the case for several years. At large on-road events like Snowbirds the other 25.5 motors available haven't proven to be any advantage. In fact fully legal USVTA cars have usually won any race where ROAR rules were being used for VTA.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Love 'em or hate 'em, Novak 25.5 motors have proven very close & reliable for VTA racing.


Cool ******* Brian, I was curious and now that I know there are two sets of VTA rules I see now why other manufacturers have a 25.5.

So are we going to see some set-up help on the thread with the tc4 or are you carving the set-up help on a stone tablet to hoist it up on the wall in your pit someday? LOL! :tongue:


----------



## BATTMAN

Snowbirds flies the USVTA banner...reason for larger turnouts...most ROAR VTA events only have around 10-12 entries....most USVTA events have from 40-70 entries

welcome and good luck


----------



## C&M Motorsports

davidl said:


> Chuck and I are running KillShot based motors from Fantom. No D3.5 for me. No impact from the removal of the D3.5 from the list. Monti and Chris Simpson are impacted but I don't know their plans.


I'm changing over to a Fantom Killshot tonight and I have a Reedy motor in my new Durango!

Chris


----------



## C&M Motorsports

If anyone is going by Hobbytown Indy before they come to the track tonight would you please let me know.

Thank you!
Chris


----------



## j21moss

C&M Motorsports said:


> If anyone is going by Hobbytown Indy before they come to the track tonight would you please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!
> Chris


I can go if you need something Chris.. Call me on cell# and let me know!!


----------



## C&M Motorsports

j21moss said:


> I can go if you need something Chris.. Call me on cell# and let me know!!


Thanks Jerry!!!


----------



## Matt P.

I've got the new Durango as well. I am bringing it out tonight. Nice kit, but lots of slop in the suspension and steering parts. I haven't put my 418 up for sale yet, so we'll see which one I keep after a while.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Chuck and I are running KillShot based motors from Fantom.


Is that the ion or apex?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Is that the ion or apex?


You missed a good night of 1/12. I think there were 16 of them.

12 17.5TC


Great night of racing.


Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> You missed a good night of 1/12. I think there were 16 of them.
> 
> 12 17.5TC
> 
> 
> Great night of racing.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


I had planned to spend the evening with Mindy and the kids, then she got a call her brother was sick and in the hospital. Best that I stayed home, in the end.


----------



## Matt P.

I enjoyed racing again after nearly a month off. The Durango was very good last night. Only change I made from the kit setup was move the rear shocks down a hole. I changed from 30's to 28's as well. I'm going to try the low grip carpet setup in the manual next week. I can tell they tested and designed the detc410 around medium grip carpet as they claim.

Now what to do with my 418? hmmm

Oh and sorry if anyone was distracted by my personal cheering section in the second round. My wife, her cousin, her aunt, and my mother in law, showed up to watch Ed and I. They got a little enthusiastic when we raced!


----------



## jboylan

Had a great time out last night, thanks to everyone that helped me out and get up to speed. Those setup changes were fantastic and helped a ton. Had a few moments during the Main, sorry to all (I was the blue/silver BMW), but overall a good first time onroad experience.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Is that the ion or apex?


Apex. If you are going to buy one, get the torque stator and 12.3mm torque rotor.


----------



## j21moss

Had a Great time in VTA.. A Big Thanks to David & Jeremiah for the help and setup.. They got the T2 up and running great, was running 6th in VTA after 1st round, but then driver error on my part in the 2nd round and dropped to 8th out of 18 Cars. Started 4th in the B and car was just didn't have the same power like it was in the Qualifiers. Still finished 4th but it was still a great night!!

See you guys in 3 weeks!!


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Apex. If you are going to buy one, get the torque stator and 12.3mm torque rotor.


Which color rotor is that? They all look the same to be.


----------



## crispy

Just select from the drop down.

If you go all out you can spend $169.39 on a motor!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Just select from the drop down.
> 
> If you go all out you can spend $169.39 on a motor!



I spent something close to that. I didn't have them shim the rotor in the can or provide the most awesome rotor numbers you could believe. But I am more competetive than when I ran the Thunder Power or the Reedy.


----------



## davidl

Did anyone participate in the Hobbytown Fun Run Saturday? What was your experience?


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Did anyone participate in the Hobbytown Fun Run Saturday? What was your experience?


Posted on the Parking Lot thread too:

_Good time at the lot today. Boys had fun tearing up their Slashes (and mine too). Drew had his race 2WD broke in half in the first five minutes. Later he destroyed the body mounts and body of our 4x4 basher.

Dean on the other hand was turning laps on the oval with his race truck. I may have a racer in my stable after all.

Mika was right, nobody touched the road course. Oval and jumps were all anyone used.

The stuff was setup on the other side of the main entrance closer to the golf store and the pavement was a bit rougher. The underside of my Spec-R S1 took a beating. I'm glad I'll be tearing up a $20 fiberglass chassis and not a $100 carbon fiber chassis next week...

My generator worked well. I don't think the sine wave was perfect as my charger display fritzed out a couple times. Hope I don't kill my $200 charger. What I really need is a power smoothing smart UPS to put in between. Man this hobby gets expensive.

P.S. I think Bruce's battery in a box is the way to go._


----------



## crispy

I plan on doing some tire testing today in the cul-de-sac. 

Bob said that for the classes listed he's using an "any tire" rule. (Any tire that was once legal for the class I'm assuming.) This is to allow us to burn through our old HPI X-patterns and any other used up tire. I want to see if the X-patterns work better than the VTA fronts that I have that are bald. Also, will experiment with traction compound.

I'm only tearing up one car, so I have to decide between VTA and USGT.

Wish I had kept my TC4 for this.


----------



## THE READER

davidl said:


> I spent something close to that. I didn't have them shim the rotor in the can or provide the most awesome rotor numbers you could believe. But I am more competetive than when I ran the Thunder Power or the Reedy.


that is sad !!!, that you have to pay as much for a motor that you did for the car, to be competitive. and even then your not competitive, there is something wrong with that picture.thump down!!


----------



## BadSign

Double post


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> that is sad !!!, that you have to pay as much for a motor that you did for the car, to be competitive. and even then your not competitive, there is something wrong with that picture.thump down!!


Yeah, but David's level of "competitive" is with guys like Chuck P for the a-main win. The rest of us are fighting it out for 3-6. I'm okay with that.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Yeah, but David's level of "competitive" is with guys like Chuck P for the a-main win. The rest of us are fighting it out for 3-6. I'm okay with that.


With Chris showing up lately, it is 4-7!

I'm very happy that there is half a dozen guys right there together fighting it out for 4th to 9th.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> With Chris showing up lately, it is 4-7!
> 
> I'm very happy that there is half a dozen guys right there together fighting it out for 4th to 9th.


Agreed. The fact we are having a B-main every night means we are stable and ghrowing as a class. A few more and we'll need a c-main.


----------



## davidl

THE READER said:


> that is sad !!!, that you have to pay as much for a motor that you did for the car, to be competitive. and even then your not competitive, there is something wrong with that picture.thump down!!



Bob, it is worse when someone can go out and obtain this equipment and don't have to pay for it. Then they are racing all that stuff in non-pro level classes at the club race. I guess my main reason for admitting what I paid for all that is to show that I am "one of you" and don't get all this stuff for free. I have been fully sponsored in the past and still have a couple sponsorships now. But I don't want to rub everyone's nose in that to show superiority. I have been against heavy use of technology in stock classes as an example of that.

To be honest here the cost of your car should be the retail street price, $200, verse the cost of that motor, around $114 plus the add-ons. Those add-ons include a value added service that is not a tangible product. You can get the same product from Trinity at a lower price than the Fantom price.

So my interest in replying to you is that you should not give up 1/12 scale racing because someone admitted how much they spent for a product they use. My reason to buy the product was to see for myself if Chuck had an advantage with the motor that I couldn't overcome with the products I was using earlier. I have a dog in this fight because I was the ROAR principle that developed the rules for these motors. The objective was for all the motors to be even in performance. I learned here in the last couple months that the base rules from 2009 are still good and there is an acceptable level of parody with the different motor brands. I have gained about .1 on Chuck, if you consider his racing to be consistent for the last few weeks. So I have been able to get some TQ's and set a few "fastest laps". But it hasn't meant anything related to who won or who lost. Example: Chuck and Chris had fast lap on me in the main last Friday but lost by 2 laps. I still have to drive the car and have finished second when I didn't drive it well enough.

The last thing here is to explain my relationship with Chuck. He and I have known and raced against each other for almost 15 years. We competed very hard over that time and, not to be conceited, I held the upper hand consistently. Now Chuck has elevated his game. He runs at a couple tracks and runs several times per week. He is a much better driver now, and has forced me to make gains in my driving as well. I am not going to get into whether my driving is off a little, but I will say that I don't have a death wish to beat him all the time. I am very happy for him and his improvement and I race to have fun, not win at all cost.

Bottom line is that I didn't have to pay that much for the motor. I choose to do so. I haven't won anything because I bought that motor. I had to drive for it. I have been behind your car and can attest to the fact that I don't pull you down the straight. Your car is fast enough to gain some very high finishes and if you stay with it, you will get your share of them. I look forward to seeing you there this Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

thank you Dave for your response.
it did put everything in perspective, I get a little crazy at times ,be cause I beleave in rules and fairness..,and sometimes I seam to see things that are not really there..i have been racing for a very long time, and have forgotten lot of little thing ,that keep everything in perspective, such as anybody can have a fast car , but not everybody can drive a car fast. .I know I lost my edge over the years ,but didn't want to admit it to myself. I need to step back and put the fun back into my racing , and count my blessing that I have a place to do just that. 
cya all Friday.


----------



## AquaRacer

Who would like to see the results from Friday night racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies posted here on the forums? 

Would you like to see the qualifiers and the mains?

Would you like to see just the mains?

Does anyone have an objection to their real name being posted on the forums in the results?

Let me know what you think guys and we can go from there. 

Brian B.


----------



## ThrottleKing

aquaracer said:


> who would like to see the results from friday night racing at indy rc raceway and hobbies posted here on the forums?
> 
> Would you like to see the qualifiers and the mains?
> 
> Would you like to see just the mains?
> 
> Does anyone have an objection to their real name being posted on the forums in the results?
> 
> Let me know what you think guys and we can go from there.
> 
> Brian b.


_*POST IT!!!!!!*_

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Dave and I went down to RED MOSQUITO today and had a great time. The only bad thing I have to say is that a few of the racers were still using the now illegal again D3.5 motors.

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Dave and I went down to RED MOSQUITO today and had a great time. The only bad thing I have to say is that a few of the racers were still using the now illegal again D3.5 motors.
> 
> Jeremiah


Go easy on them Jeremiah. Monti is out of town this weekend and it was local racers running the program. With this being the first Sunday they have raced since the 3.5 went off the roar approval list, it will take a minute for everyone to transition with the normal race director bein out of town. I'm sure if you really thought that was a deciding factor it can be brought up the next time you go down to make sure everyone is on the same page.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Go easy on them Jeremiah. Monti is out of town this weekend and it was local racers running the program. With this being the first Sunday they have raced since the 3.5 went off the roar approval list, it will take a minute for everyone to transition with the normal race director bein out of town. I'm sure if you really thought that was a deciding factor it can be brought up the next time you go down to make sure everyone is on the same page.


The guy with the day's fast lap and TQ ran a LEGAL R1 Wurks motor....... Just sayin.......


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> The guy with the day's fast lap and TQ ran a LEGAL R1 Wurks motor....... Just sayin.......


1. Noticeably absent from your list is the A-main win...?

2. We all know who "the guy" is.

Just sayin...


----------



## Troy Carter

ThrottleKing said:


> _*POST IT!!!!!!*_
> 
> Jeremiah


Post it please. I'd love to have time to go back and look to see how myself and others did that sometimes you don't have time to look at before leaving for the night.


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> Who would like to see the results from Friday night racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies posted here on the forums?
> 
> Would you like to see the qualifiers and the mains?
> 
> Would you like to see just the mains?
> 
> Does anyone have an objection to their real name being posted on the forums in the results?
> 
> Let me know what you think guys and we can go from there.
> 
> Brian B.


I usually take the sheets from all my heats and mains at the end of the night to compare. I'm sure a lot of us would like to see them.


----------



## asylum xtreme

I finally got my car finished up tonight now for the final setup and paint if I have time to wrap it up I'll be down Friday to race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Go easy on them Jeremiah. Monti is out of town this weekend and it was local racers running the program. With this being the first Sunday they have raced since the 3.5 went off the roar approval list, it will take a minute for everyone to transition with the normal race director bein out of town. I'm sure if you really thought that was a deciding factor it can be brought up the next time you go down to make sure everyone is on the same page.


Not to keep dragging it on but why? Everyone was told the date it would be illegal 8 months ago. Guys should have used that time to find another way of going fast. I like winning but I never bought one. Only reasons that motor was ever made legal was when it was incorrectly checked at approval time and then again to avoid a lawsuit brought on by better lawyers than ROAR had. It's technically never been legal but approved of because of money. I can't feel bad for anyone or any motor builder that has bought them since they were first deemed illegal and when the deadline was made for thier removal.

That's just my opinion.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Dave and I went down to RED MOSQUITO today and had a great time. The only bad thing I have to say is that a few of the racers were still using the now illegal again D3.5 motors.
> 
> Jeremiah


When me and David was over there last week I asked Monti if he was going to still allow the D3.5 to be ran over there after the motor became illegal he told us Yes. So if anyone is planning on going to Monti's to run 17.5 tc then you expect to be running against the D3.5 motors


----------



## crispy

How much of a performance advantage is there with that motor?

The best way to express your opinion on the illegal motor situation is to not go and race there. 

Eventually, if they care about any of the out-of-town traffic not showing up, they'll adhere to the rules.


----------



## AquaRacer

*April 4th results*

Guys,
Here are the results combined into one file..Easy to upload then. Sorted by each class..

Brian B.


----------



## crispy

Thanks Brian.

How difficult was that? Who did the pdf dump from their software?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> How much of a performance advantage is there with that motor?
> 
> The best way to express your opinion on the illegal motor situation is to not go and race there.
> 
> Eventually, if they care about any of the out-of-town traffic not showing up, they'll adhere to the rules.


I have no problem running against "whatever" motor at a club race and will continue to support Monti's track, I go to have fun and work on my set up, Cody was TQ and fast lap yesterday with the R1 against the D3.5 motors so that to me proves that working on your set up is more important.

Just saying...:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Guys,
> Here are the results combined into one file..Easy to upload then. Sorted by each class..
> 
> Brian B.


Thanks Brian. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> When me and David was over there last week I asked Monti if he was going to still allow the D3.5 to be ran over there after the motor became illegal he told us Yes. So if anyone is planning on going to Monti's to run 17.5 tc then you expect to be running against the D3.5 motors


Most tracks are doing that until the end of the carpet season. It is not a situation this is only happening at one particular track. Most places aren't going to make their racers go buy a new motor for the last few weeks of the carpet season before they break for the summer. 

If anyone is traveling and comes across this situation, any of you are more than welcome to borrow a d3.5 from myself so you don't feel like you are at a motor disadvantage. I'm sure that come the new season, this will be a total non-issue. 

I believe it was also a non3.5 motor that won yesterday as well( since Cody couldn't handle the pressure) so that further proves mr. Franklins point.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I believe it was also a non3.5 motor that won yesterday as well( since Cody couldn't handle the pressure) so that further proves mr. Franklins point.


I like that you guys are "enemies" now. Keep up the jabs!


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I like that you guys are "enemies" now. Keep up the jabs!


We had just as many jabs when we were teammates, just never aired them in public. I agree this is much more fun now. 

Plus I never make a mistake on racedays when I skip them to get caught up at work (which is a whole other issue, that's far too grown up of a decision for me to make)


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Not to keep dragging it on but why? Everyone was told the date it would be illegal 8 months ago. Guys should have used that time to find another way of going fast. I like winning but I never bought one. Only reasons that motor was ever made legal was when it was incorrectly checked at approval time and then again to avoid a lawsuit brought on by better lawyers than ROAR had. It's technically never been legal but approved of because of money. I can't feel bad for anyone or any motor builder that has bought them since they were first deemed illegal and when the deadline was made for thier removal.
> 
> That's just my opinion.
> 
> Jeremiah


I am with you Jeremiah on this one. Everyone knew this was coming for a long time. If it is okay to run an illegal motor, I would just throw in a 13.5 the next time you go over there.

-Ed


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks Brian. :thumbsup:


Your welcome Dave..


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Thanks Brian.
> 
> How difficult was that? Who did the pdf dump from their software?


Your welcome Crispy.. 

Getting the results from the computer was not hard at all, Brian Smith showed me how. you can get the results in HTML, PDF or TXT file formats. I have access to a copy of Adobe Acrobat and combined all of the individual heats into a larger easy to upload PDF. I should be able to do this each week. You will not see them posted until Monday though.:wave:


----------



## Troy Carter

AquaRacer said:


> Your welcome Crispy..
> 
> Getting the results from the computer was not hard at all, Brian Smith showed me how. you can get the results in HTML, PDF or TXT file formats. I have access to a copy of Adobe Acrobat and combined all of the individual heats into a larger easy to upload PDF. I should be able to do this each week. You will not see them posted until Monday though.:wave:


Thanks,

Much appreciated.


----------



## AquaRacer

Troy Carter said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Much appreciated.



Your welcome..:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Your welcome Crispy..
> 
> Getting the results from the computer was not hard at all, Brian Smith showed me how. you can get the results in HTML, PDF or TXT file formats. I have access to a copy of Adobe Acrobat and combined all of the individual heats into a larger easy to upload PDF. I should be able to do this each week. You will not see them posted until Monday though.:wave:


I wouldn't let Doug catch you on the Race Director's stand...

Reggio went up there to turn up the volume on the speakers and came down with two buttholes...


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Not to keep dragging it on but why? Everyone was told the date it would be illegal 8 months ago. Guys should have used that time to find another way of going fast. I like winning but I never bought one. Only reasons that motor was ever made legal was when it was incorrectly checked at approval time and then again to avoid a lawsuit brought on by better lawyers than ROAR had. It's technically never been legal but approved of because of money. I can't feel bad for anyone or any motor builder that has bought them since they were first deemed illegal and when the deadline was made for thier removal.
> 
> That's just my opinion.
> 
> Jeremiah


I don't mind running against those motors if it saves the club racer from an 85$ paperweight. If a club racing win was THAT important we'd have no need for Vegas, Snowbirds, and Nationals.

On another note, Monti is always willing to let a heat of 13.5 or mod TC run. No motor bullcrap in either of those classes.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> We had just as many jabs when we were teammates, just never aired them in public. I agree this is much more fun now.
> 
> Plus I never make a mistake on racedays when I skip them to get caught up at work (which is a whole other issue, that's far too grown up of a decision for me to make)


I heard you were so scared to come race that even my offer of a milkshake afterwards wasn't enough to bribe you.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I heard you were so scared to come race that even my offer of a milkshake afterwards wasn't enough to bribe you.


I was one the fence with one milkshake, a second one may have put me over and made the decision for me.


----------



## crispy

I know I already asked this, but I think only Dave answered.

Anyone else running Sunday on the parking lot and if so, what class?

I'm only running VTA OR USGT, so I want to see what the bulk of the racers are doing.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I know I already asked this, but I think only Dave answered.
> 
> Anyone else running Sunday on the parking lot and if so, what class?
> 
> I'm only running VTA OR USGT, so I want to see what the bulk of the racers are doing.


Gary, I'll be at the Scale Nat's this weekend, When I do outside this summer I'm ony going to run VTA.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Gary, I'll be at the Scale Nat's this weekend, When I do outside this summer I'm ony going to run VTA.


Good luck.

Oh well, me and Bruce will duke it out in USGT then...


----------



## jonesy112

I will also be up at the scale nats this weekend, so no parking lot for me.....hopefully I can make it next month as long as it isnt scheduled on a track day for the 500


----------



## NEED-MORE

ThrottleKing said:


> Dave and I went down to RED MOSQUITO today and had a great time. The only bad thing I have to say is that a few of the racers were still using the now illegal again D3.5 motors.
> 
> Jeremiah


After reading the discussions, obviously there is somewhat of a sour subject of some individuals running the now, non-legal D3.5 at Red Mosquito yesterday. 

Here is "My Opinion" on this..... Yes the motor is now illegal and everyone that races on a club level and more, is aware of this, And yes, some of the people that come to run/test at Red Mosquito are fast as hell" some are even team drivers. When you go to Red Mosquito you should always prepare yourself to face stiff competition because that's what it is, plain and simple. I've been running against these guys/D3.5 at this particular establishment also other tracks and haven't had any issues staying on pace, some instances making the pace, pulling some TQ's and further more, taking some wins (I never owned or borrowed a D3.5).There are several fast guys that run at this track on a regular basis, some run the D3.5 and some do not, myself is one of those "that doesn't" run the D3.5. It just so happened I won the main yesterday against these same guys running the motor. Further more, the person who did take the "TQ plus HOT LAP" was running a legit ROAR LEGAL Approved Motor. 

For one individual looking at "not being on pace" and having an unfair advantage because of a couple guys running a newly illegal motor towards the closing of carpet season "at a club race", should be looking at the two individuals that were running legal motors, taking the TQ, HOT LAP & WON THE MAIN and not the individuals that didn't win, didn't have hot lap and also didn't take TQ running the D3.5's. 

Personally I agree with you Jeremiah. Running 17.5 TC you need to have the edge to be competitive, especially at Red Mosquito. Having a strong running motor is definitely one small factor among many. But I will say there is a much bigger (larger) picture to paint here to stay on pace with your competition other than a newly illegal D3.5. I've learned this first hand running with these guys "Motor Isn't Everything" but does give you a slight edge once on that level (Being On Pace). But if your car isn't working on the infield game, the motor shouldn't be in your calculations.

Attached you'll see my results at a Grand Slam race, held at Red Mosquito Raceway that 80% of the "Top 10" was running the D3.5, EA would be one of those individuals and you know EA has the best performing D3.5's. Yes at that time the D3.5 motor was legal, however since the D3.5 has been stamped an illegal motor doesn't make it any faster now than when it was legal. I was only "one of two" guys out of the ten, that "WAS NOT" running the D3.5, so I did feel little out of place as I was surrounded by the notorious D3.5 :freak:. However I did what I had to do and strapped myself in, went to work on my set-up, got my car just as fast, if not faster by having a good set-up and drove my car. At this race I finished 2nd behind EA in which EA and I finished 1 lap and more over the field, once again I was surrounded by D3.5's and that didn't stop me from finishing on the same lap as EA, taking 2nd place. 

I'm going to shed the light regarding Red Mosquito Raceway and the individuals that run there. Here Is The Real Deal:

Some of the guys are sponsored team drivers and test there on a regular basis so you can expect at minimum, 1/3rd of the field to be extremely fast (National Level Fast). There's also several others that come race at RMR who are also, fast as hell and could get a sponsorship, (Factory Sponsorship) any day of the week, they just choose not to, all it takes is a phone call from the ones who are not sponsored and it's done. All these individuals (Team Drivers or Not) that race, practice, work hard on there set-ups also do R&D on new products "At Red Mosquito" are testing there cars and pushing hard every battery pack that is ran. Also these same individuals that are pushing there cars and driving abilities are doing everything possible to stay on pace with each other. These individuals can go to, lets say IIC Vegas, Indoor Champs, Snowbirds, Grand Slam events and even the ROAR Carpet Nationals and consistently place in the top 10 and some have already done such a thing and have done it legit, even having a podium finish. So if your looking at a couple of people and there D3.5 motors, wondering why on earth half the field has 2 laps or more over you "it's not the motor". But if your looking for a good time, great track with all the traction you could ask for, awesome people willing to do everything they can getting one individual a .10 tenth or more faster and further more, good friendly competition the Red Mosquito is a good starting place for anyone. 

This is the bottom line: Yes your correct, and this isn't a shot at you Jeremiah, just stating and clarifying the facts. There was two people that ran the illegal D3.5 motor yesterday. But the ones that ran the motor weren't the ones to handle the business. I could understand if there were people not running "Blinky Mode", now that would be an unfair advantage but that wasn't the case at all. Me personally at a local club race I don't care if I'm continued to be surrounded by an illegal motor, as 99% percent of the pace comes down to set-up and driving from my proven and visual experiences. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> I am with you Jeremiah on this one. Everyone knew this was coming for a long time. If it is okay to run an illegal motor, I would just throw in a 13.5 the next time you go over there.
> 
> -Ed


I don't point a finger at any one track but the rules are the rules. I like Monti and I will continue to go to his track and have fun.

I had fun Sunday even if I finished 4th. Sure I was off pace a little. It had to do with a slightly tired motor and a poor choice in tire selection on my part. To me not struggling with traction rolling was great. I just wish I could have solved this issue sooner instead of at the end of the season for Monti's track. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I didn't mean to start any drama. I just was disappointed to see banned motors running. It's not that big of an issue. I just have an opinion on being 100% legal. That's it. Heck I have gotten sent back to the pits for being just over the cutoff on voltage before.

Anyway I am sorry I got anyone in an uproar.


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I will also be up at the scale nats this weekend, so no parking lot for me.....hopefully I can make it next month as long as it isnt scheduled on a track day for the 500


Good point, I'll miss those days as well. We'll have to influence Bob.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Oh well, me and Bruce will duke it out in USGT then...


Looking forward to seeing the video :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> I didn't mean to start any drama. I just was disappointed to see banned motors running. It's not that big of an issue. I just have an opinion on being 100% legal. That's it. Heck I have gotten sent back to the pits for being just over the cutoff on voltage before.
> 
> Anyway I am sorry I got anyone in an uproar.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Don't apologize for having an opinion. Discussions like this are important! Its racing..... We aren't happy if we can't nitpick each other over stuff like this


----------



## NEED-MORE

ThrottleKing said:


> I didn't mean to start any drama. I just was disappointed to see banned motors running. It's not that big of an issue. I just have an opinion on being 100% legal. That's it. Heck I have gotten sent back to the pits for being just over the cutoff on voltage before.
> 
> Anyway I am sorry I got anyone in an uproar.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


I agree 100%.... RULES ARE THE RULES and they are implemented for good reasons :thumbsup:

More importantly here, apology accepted from my end and I'm certain your apology has been accepted elsewhere as well. 

But this is the thing here and I'm certain you can agree, if this is looked at by all angles and not just by one angle (Cheating). Obviously this hobby isn't the cheapest and most people do have there priorities in check and have families to care for financially. So having to drop $90.00 on the new latest and greatest ROAR Approved motor isn't on the top of most peoples priorities, especially when there is only 2 -3 weeks remaining for indoor carpet (as most carpet racers only race on carpet, myself included). Yes ROAR made this announcement and gave everyone ample opportunity to make this transition. With that being said, there really isn't much room for reasons why, or excuses here. 

I'm saying this: Most of the people that attend RMR and other tracks have made that switch already as I walked around and only seen a couple D3.5's, so people are complying :thumbsup: But obviously there are a few stragglers still with the D3.5, I'm certain that's for good reason. But this comes back to a few things here. Yes the rules are the rules and we all do our best to follow, however this was a club race at the closing of the carpet season and also, at the same time the motor was deemed illegal. 

Something else I been seeing here. People that want to run the "BEST ROAR Legal" motor available and can only spend the money one time as that's what they can afford. Some people don't have the $300.00 to spend testing 3 different motors and are patiently waiting for proven results and new motor releases. I can't blame them as I'm one of those guys, difference is I never purchased a D3.5 when it was legal. (Smart Purchasing)

When it comes to "club racing" we all do our best to accommodate each other, this way we all can continue to have a good time, keep the hobby active and bring more new people in the hobby/sport. When everyone is working together we all have a good time and we shouldn't have to worry about a few people that hasn't made that motor transition to a legal ROAR approved motor. Now going to a sanctioned event, if you cant man up, make that purchase for a legal motor, hope you can borrow one as the rules are the rules. 

I'm not making excuses for those individuals, but we all do our best to accommodate each other keeping everyone on the track for club racing. Now if ED wants to come down this Sunday with a 13.5 I will run my 17.5 and we can see which car is working better :wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought the Trinity D3 17.5 motor only had a big advantage in oval racing?


----------



## crispy

I keep hearing this term "end of indoor carpet season" and I have no idea what you're talking about...?


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I keep hearing this term "end of indoor carpet season" and I have no idea what you're talking about...?


haha, i sense sarcasm here.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I thought the Trinity D3 17.5 motor only had a big advantage in oval racing?


there is a small advantage over the other motors as well. With a properly geared ORCA motor (im using that as an example since I have run both back to back to test) its less than .1 a lap. So you are looking at a 2-3 second advantage total on a full flawless run. Which, while still a noticable amount of time, not as big as in oval (where thats close to a full lap)


----------



## regets ama

*Forums and D3.5*

Controversy is a wonderful thing, forum debates are not.

If anyone struggles with what other people are doing, it will only bring more anxiety and you will loose focus on what you wish to accomplish. The number one rule from _Anger Management_ classes is to focus only on what *YOU **control*. 

So for me, to control, I race where I want to race, when I want to race, choose the equipment I wish to use and focus on what I want to accomplish = learn about race setups and most importantly have a good time no matter the outcome of the event. 

I don't control other people's choice of products, integrity, track rule enforcement, etc.


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I thought the Trinity D3 17.5 motor only had a big advantage in oval racing?


is the trinity d3 motor the same as the d3.5? because I am running the d3 but thought it was not the same motor.


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> is the trinity d3 motor the same as the d3.5? because I am running the d3 but thought it was not the same motor.


No it is not, it is a different motor. The D3 is black with gunmetal colored end plates. The D3.5 is black with purple end plates on it.


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> No it is not, it is a different motor. The D3 is black with gunmetal colored end plates. The D3.5 is black with purple end plates on it.


ok good , thanks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sorry, I meant D3.5 in my earlier post.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Sorry, I meant D3.5 in my earlier post.


Hah, i didnt even notice it. I was answering to the D3.5. I must have been reading your mind


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

After reading all of this, I think I'm finding even more reasons why I really like the one motor rule in VTA. "Novak or Nothing" definitely does minimize the controversy even if you prefer another brand motor for other forms of racing.


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:I have to say , that this has been the best hobby talk site I have seen ,.
good bunch of guys and clean fun .


----------



## j21moss

Dayum!!! I got a brand new D3.5 still in a box to use someday.. Oh well!!!


----------



## crispy

j21moss said:


> Dayum!!! I got a brand new D3.5 still in a box to use someday.. Oh well!!!


Sell it to Jeremiah. That can be his Red Mosquito motor!


----------



## FrankNitti

*Vta*

Gary, did you know you were 11th in the 2013/14 USVTA triple Crown points standings? You could have gained a couple of spots this weekend.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Gary, did you know you were 11th in the 2013/14 USVTA triple Crown points standings? You could have gained a couple of spots this weekend.


What? Is that combined results from Southern Nats. and the Ft. Wayne race? Where can I see those standings?

Does top ten get me anything? 

Are they still taking entries? I can hear my wife now... "You want to go to Chicago for the whole weekend why?" Because I'm 11th in the 2013/14 USVTA triple Crown points standings!


----------



## anr211

Event is full but Eric might let you go if you call him and ask really nice.

Points: http://www.rctech.net/forum/13071833-post48.html


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> What? Is that combined results from Southern Nats. and the Ft. Wayne race? Where can I see those standings?
> 
> Does top ten get me anything?
> 
> Are they still taking entries? I can hear my wife now... "You want to go to Chicago for the whole weekend why?" Because I'm 11th in the 2013/14 USVTA triple Crown points standings!


Yes, the points are combined from the two. (arn211 thank you for posting the link)

You can print them out and show her the results, plus you have a good track record of bringing home some type of award every time you race out of town.

If all else fails, hand over the credit card so you both will have a great weekend, you racing and her shopping :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Yes, the points are combined from the two. (arn211 thank you for posting the link)
> 
> You can print them out and show her the results, plus you have a good track record of bringing home some type of award every time you race out of town.
> 
> If all else fails, hand over the credit card so you both will have a great weekend, you racing and her shopping :thumbsup:


Courtney is not a shopper. I hit the jackpot there.

She's also way too intelligent. She'll look at the results and say "Basically, you're 11th by just showing up at both events..."


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Courtney is not a shopper. I hit the jackpot there.
> 
> She's also way too intelligent. She'll look at the results and say "Basically, you're 11th by just showing up at both events..."


Ok then, I tried... I expect to see some good, close racing when I watch Bruce's videos Sat Morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## 87STX

3 xray t2 09s for sale. 1 roller 1 VTA 1 USGT. Pm for pricing.


----------



## crispy

87STX said:


> 3 xray t2 09s for sale. 1 roller 1 VTA 1 USGT. Pm for pricing.


Who are you and why are you selling?

We just don't want people "getting out" for good. If you replaced them with something superior like Spec-R, that's okay...


----------



## 87STX

Nice try Gary. This is Rob. Nikki was let go this week. So i no longer care to run there.


----------



## crispy

87STX said:


> Nice try Gary. This is Rob. Nikki was let go this week. So i no longer care to run there.


Bummer dude. That sucks. I'll miss seeing you and her around.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Bummer dude. That sucks. I'll miss seeing you and her around.


Well said Gary. I always enjoyed running against you Rob and appreciate help you have given me in the past. 

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

So sorry to hear you guys are leaving. Always enjoyed talking with both of you.


----------



## 87STX

Im gonna miss runnin with everyone. Maybe a new option will show up. Then I will be back to on road.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Bummer dude. That sucks. I'll miss seeing you and her around.


what he said !! will miss you guys, hope to see you all again and get to race with you .


----------



## Here's Chucky!

87STX said:


> Nice try Gary. This is Rob. Nikki was let go this week. So i no longer care to run there.


It's been a rough week or two in there eah? Everybody is gone now... I'm gonna pick up a Friday night bowling league so I'll see you at JCP, at a new on-road facility (fingers crossed) and when I run in to you at your real job. I will try and hit Hobbytown parking lot on Sundays but that is the worst day of week for me so? :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

87STX said:


> This is Rob. Nikki was let go this week. So i no longer care to run there.


Sorry to hear that this has happened. It was always nice to talk to the both of you. Good luck in whatever you may choose to do..:wave:


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm gonna pick up a Friday night bowling league so I'll see you at JCP, at a new on-road facility (fingers crossed) and when I run in to you at your real job. I will try and hit Hobbytown parking lot on Sundays but that is the worst day of week for me so? :thumbsup:


Are you trying to say you won't be able to make it on Tuesdays for 1/18 scale off-road?


----------



## Waltss2k

After this weekend at the Scale Nationals I'm going to be taking a break from onroad. I'm taking it to the dirt for dirt oval racing. I'm running a slash in the stock mod class and just purchased a Custom Works sprint car.


----------



## Matt P.

microed said:


> Are you trying to say you won't be able to make it on Tuesdays for 1/18 scale off-road?


HAHAHA HAHA BAAAZING!

I heard there is more than one person with carpet and a timing system (I am not one of them). They just need a good building at a fair price.

If anyone knows good venues for on road, post them on here


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

But Nikki and I shared a lot of kid stories! (Especially daughter stories.) Well, life always changes, that's for sure. Tell her good luck!

We hope to race tomorrow night. This is also the first weekend for sailboat racing (Saturday at 75th & Shadeland Lake), Hobbytown parking lot racing and the model airplane clubs are going to be going full bore too...

It's finally SPRINGTIME!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well there is always fun to be had outside. Weather pending, there should be parking lot on-road racing at Hobbytown Indy North this Sunday 04/13/2014. I'm going to have a VTA car ready for some asphalt racing (Indy RC Raceway setup is a good starting point)

Few quick tips to running outside at Hobbytown

- A little extra ride height helps with any cracks or loose debris in the asphalt.
- Older VTA tires work fine
- I always use my automobile battery to run my DC charger without any issues. (Just make sure to keep any LCD screens away from direct sunlight for an extended amount of time)
- Make sure to bring a hat and/or wear sunscreen

Since Hobbytown is located in a retail shopping area, there is plenty of food (and bathrooms) nearby. Plus is it near a highway exit, so it is easy to get to.

Don't know how many people will be there Sunday, but I'm sure we will have fun.


----------



## davidl

We now have transponders and 1968 HPI Camaro's in stock at Hobbytown, the north store.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Glad you're coming, Brian. I'll try to do a good job and we'll have some fun. 

Good luck to our friends going for the VTA Nationals.


----------



## microed

Something I always thought would be fun would be to run a parking lot race at night in a well lit parking lot. Problem is not very many parking lots are well lit. It would be a great way to avoid the summer heat too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That would be cool. LED lights would add to the atmosphere too.


----------



## Matt P.

I always thought the ultimate on-road rc track would be a smooth asphalt track that is covered. Something like a really large park picnic shelter. Install bright lights on the ceiling of the shelter. It would be like running outdoors, but with lights and a roof.


----------



## davidl

Matt P. said:


> I always thought the ultimate on-road rc track would be a smooth asphalt track that is covered. Something like a really large park picnic shelter. Install bright lights on the ceiling of the shelter. It would be like running outdoors, but with lights and a roof.



This is better: http://www.toledooneeighthracers.com/

Click on video.


----------



## crispy

Good initial outing today in the parking lot!

Half a dozen each of 2WD stock truck and VTA. Lot of spectators said they'd be there for the next race in May.

Not enough USGT to run. I think (IMHO only) we need to focus on VTA and 17.5 as the only TC classes to get the car count up.

When we ran the VTA a-main, which was a great battle between Brian and Chris, the only two marshals on the track were my two boys. Let's just say there was a LOT of pressure not to wreck...

Big track. 13+ second lap times. See you all next month.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the results from Hobbytown Indy North parking lot racing today...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4759679&postcount=38


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

davidl said:


> This is better: http://www.toledooneeighthracers.com/
> 
> Click on video.


Also anyone can find the 2014 schedule here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/One-Eighth-Racers-of-Toledo/301028098277


----------



## AquaRacer

Here are the results from Friday!!!!!! I had a great time and didn't break in the mains..


----------



## THE READER

AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from Friday!!!!!! I had a great time and didn't break in the mains..


thank you Brian.


----------



## jonesy112

Accidental post


----------



## crispy

Epic image posting fail...

(now he's flipping the image right side up on his hosting service...)


----------



## crispy

So that's two seconds and a third for the points win?

In the new NASCAR, you wouldn't even be in the chase...



Good job Michael.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Epic image posting fail...


Yeah I know. My iPad is flipping the image when I upload it and can't figure out why. Once I do I will repost it lol. 

Good thing I race better than I post pictures


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Not carpet or pavement related*

I am selling my Slash with a one race old MDM body and fairly new tires as well as a 2.4 system and a lipo battery if anyone is interested in it for the oval nights or the dirt oval at JCP.

$175 shipped 
$150 picked up locally


I am getting rid of some of the stuff laying around.

Jeremiah


----------



## rockin_bob13

I do have 1 more 68 hpi camaro on the shelf. 1st come........


----------



## BadSign

1/12 racers using the killshot: what are you setting timing and rollout at? I have the torque stator.


----------



## Bolio 32

*HobbyTown Lot Races*

We had a lot of fun Sunday ... definitely need more racers ... here's the link to the video ... sorry about the audio ... the wind was wicked ... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcTb9IlvhPxo33EXPTo75VEMFD80O1NSD ... If you watch the VTA race carefully you can see a point where the camera tripod was lifted up and would have tipped over if it was not tied down ...


----------



## FrankNitti

*Vta*



Bolio 32 said:


> We had a lot of fun Sunday ... definitely need more racers ... here's the link to the video ... sorry about the audio ... the wind was wicked ... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcTb9IlvhPxo33EXPTo75VEMFD80O1NSD ... If you watch the VTA race carefully you can see a point where the camera tripod was lifted up and would have tipped over if it was not tied down ...


I'll be at the next one for VTA :thumbsup: I looked at the video and from the looks of it the track was a good size with plenty of space to pass.


----------



## crispy

Bolio 32 said:


> We had a lot of fun Sunday ... definitely need more racers ... here's the link to the video ... sorry about the audio ... the wind was wicked ... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcTb9IlvhPxo33EXPTo75VEMFD80O1NSD ... If you watch the VTA race carefully you can see a point where the camera tripod was lifted up and would have tipped over if it was not tied down ...


1. We need a longer extension cord so we can put Bob's generator much further away.

2. Don't set up the camera down wind of the generator. 

3. My boys wore Bruce out. He marshaled each of them at least a dozen times...


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> I am selling my Slash with a one race old MDM body and fairly new tires as well as a 2.4 system and a lipo battery if anyone is interested in it for the oval nights or the dirt oval at JCP.
> 
> $175 shipped
> $150 picked up locally
> 
> 
> I am getting rid of some of the stuff laying around.
> 
> Jeremiah


Damn already getting out.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How was the racing at Harbor Hobbies for the USVTA Nats? Was it a good layout? I'm sure traction levels were good.


----------



## crispy

I watched the videos and the layout struck me as odd. Basically one long straight down the back and then you just snake back and forth on the front side. 

The long rectangle shape necessitates that. But I think I'd rather have a more squarish space to work with. More options I think.

But I too want to hear from those that drove on it.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I watched the videos and the layout struck me as odd. Basically one long straight down the back and then you just snake back and forth on the front side.
> 
> The long rectangle shape necessitates that. But I think I'd rather have a more squarish space to work with. More options I think.
> 
> But I too want to hear from those that drove on it.


The Layout was good in my opinion. Lots of options for passing, as I seemed to need them due to poor qualifying efforts. 

There was a lot of risk/reward sections. you could make up time by cutting corners close, but the "curb of doom" and "dot carousel" kept you honest becuase a 1/4" too close and you were on your lid sliding off towards a marshall. Made you really have to be confident in yourself and car before pushing it that hard. VTA lap times were right at 10-11 seconds a lap, which is a perfect length for a lap time.


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> The Layout was good in my opinion. Lots of options for passing, as I seemed to need them due to poor qualifying efforts.
> 
> There was a lot of risk/reward sections. you could make up time by cutting corners close, but the "curb of doom" and "dot carousel" kept you honest becuase a 1/4" too close and you were on your lid sliding off towards a marshall. Made you really have to be confident in yourself and car before pushing it that hard. VTA lap times were right at 10-11 seconds a lap, which is a perfect length for a lap time.



+1 one on the layout, there were some good spots to make passes. Racing was close all weekend and cutting the corners close made up a ton of time if you did it right. 

I'm going to start calling Jonesy "Mike the knife-Jones" he was cutting some super tight corners that give him the advantage in the infield.

I was able to stay clean and run a tight line for a D-main 17.5 win, Started on the pole in the C-main USGT and drifted a little wide (up in the marbles) on lap 5 turning onto the straight and tagged the wall and broke the left rear hub. Overall I have great time and looking forward to next years race.


----------



## jonesy112

FrankNitti said:


> +1 one on the layout, there were some good spots to make passes. Racing was close all weekend and cutting the corners close made up a ton of time if you did it right.
> 
> I'm going to start calling Jonesy "Mike the knife-Jones" he was cutting some super tight corners that give him the advantage in the infield.
> 
> I was able to stay clean and run a tight line for a D-main 17.5 win, Started on the pole in the C-main USGT and drifted a little wide (up in the marbles) on lap 5 turning onto the straight and tagged the wall and broke the left rear hub. Overall I have great time and looking forward to next years race.


LOL "the knife".....i like it


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> LOL "the knife".....i like it


I cringed everytime you got close to the dots and rails, you definitely have great depth perception. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

FrankNitti said:


> I cringed everytime you got close to the dots and rails, you definitely have great depth perception. :thumbsup:


haha, dont be too fooled, I cringed a few times when I thought I was too close as well....there was for sure a few "pucker" moments up there.


----------



## regets ama

*usvta champ*



FrankNitti said:


> I cringed everytime you got close to the dots and rails, you definitely have great depth perception. :thumbsup:


He drives it like he is sitting in it, hitting the correct apex, etc but what I like most is how he sets up for passing. There are only handful of drivers that I have seen who do this effectively. "Mike the Kniife" (aka, the dream crusher) fits nicely especially at turn 3 doing knife edges (3D airplane aerobatics terminology).

As I understand it, he is now the USVTA overall champion, CONGRATULATIONS Michael!


----------



## crispy

"Points racer..."

"That's only because Cody doesn't race VTA..."







I might be secretly on the Serpent PR payroll...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> "Points racer..."
> 
> "That's only because Cody doesn't race VTA..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be secretly on the Serpent PR payroll...


Haha, im going to nickname Gary "the wooden spoon"....always stirring something up lol.


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> As I understand it, he is now the USVTA overall champion, CONGRATULATIONS Michael!


Correct John. This is the picture I was trying to post the other day but couldnt seem to get it right. 

Thanks to RCAmerica, EA Motorsports, XRAY, Summit Raceway, Red Mosquito Raceway, VectorWorkz and Porterhouse Motorsports for the help they all provided in making this happen. And and BIG thanks going out to the John Stegar Autosport team for the use of the rent-a-ride vta for two of the 3 races of the triple crown series (with his car providing the 2nd and 3rd place finishes, my 2 best). Apparently he can prepare and build a car better than my self.


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> Haha, im going to nickname Gary "the wooden spoon"....always stirring something up lol.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LOL!!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

Congrats Jonsey, Happy to be able to say I was at all three events to see the end result of Mike "the Knife" Jones aka Jonsey :dude:


----------



## Monti007

"The Knife"?????

Most times I see him cut lines like a spoon!

Congrats Michael!

Monti


----------



## cwoods34

Michael "Showtime" Jones, because it's always either the most cringe-inducing or explosively-glorious 6 minutes you'll see on the track.

It's an emotional rollercoaster for me to watch my (former) teammate and travelbuddy qualify.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> "Points racer..."
> 
> "That's only because Cody doesn't race VTA..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be secretly on the Serpent PR payroll...


Not gonna lie, the temptation rears its ugly head on occassion for that reason alone.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Not gonna lie, the temptation rears its ugly head on occassion for that reason alone.


Then he remembers what happened the last time he built a vta car and we ran together. I believe crispy got a good deal on electronics not too long after that.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Then he remembers what happened the last time he built a vta car and we ran together. I believe crispy got a good deal on electronics not too long after that.


........ Something about a really good motor........


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> ........ Something about a really good motor........


After I replaced the stator.

Still using the battery in my R1...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> After I replaced the stator.
> 
> Still using the battery in my R1...


I'm talking about Jonesy's motor.........


----------



## Waltss2k

That was one of the Best tracks that I got to race on this year. I loved the infield as I like the technical tracks. That's what makes the driver in me. Can't wait to go back, will definitely be doing the triple Crown again.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I'm talking about Jonesy's motor.........


lol, it still wasnt as good as the one that was in the JS Autosport car last weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am looking to buy a 12R5.2 if any one has one in good shape that they would let go.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Who is Thomas Suter?

I just got a Facebook friend request from him and it says he is owner at Indy RC Raceway? Did Doug take on a new partner?


(BTW, I don't Facebook. Never check it. Never post. I did accept friend requests from Walt and Dave. Only use it to see others pages.)


P.S. I'm kinda glad that Chuck Ray closed the old thread. Having one that is not tied to the track means that we can talk about whatever the heck we want...


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Who is Thomas Suter?
> 
> I just got a Facebook friend request from him and it says he is owner at Indy RC Raceway? Did Doug take on a new partner?


Is it Suter or Sutter?


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Is it Suter or Sutter?


Suter


----------



## Troy Carter

ThrottleKing said:


> I am looking to buy a 12R5.2 if any one has one in good shape that they would let go.
> 
> Jeremiah


No CRC for you?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of Indy RC, the website domain is still messed up. Long story. Doug is trying to get it figured out. 










In the meantime, the actual webpages are stored with Homestead. You can access them here: http://indyrc.homestead.com/

This is the actual "website." The domain is pointed to it. (It's two separate things.)


----------



## scaleracr

*12th scale*

If anyone is looking to get into 12th scale, I have a friends 12R5.2 that he built, copied Chuck's setup, ran twice at Red Mosquito and put away. It is complete with a Reedy 17.5, Spektrum servo, single cell ESC (LRP I think), a couple of batteries, Spektrum mini receiver. I would rather see it in Indy or Cincinnati so I thought I would list here before posting to the masses.
I look forward to coming back to Indy after gas season is over, and hopefully some of you can bring your electric cars out to the big track.
Dennis Young
[email protected]


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Speaking of Indy RC, the website domain is still messed up. Long story. Doug is trying to get it figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the actual webpages are stored with Homestead. You can access them here: http://indyrc.homestead.com/
> 
> This is the actual "website." The domain is pointed to it. (It's two separate things.)



Probably under same credit card that was cancelled used to buy X-Ray parts which held up a few orders for over a month or two. Hard to support a local place when nothing is stocked (bodies, paint, fans, run of the mill consumable stuff) or stuff you order but never gets ordered. Oh well, it's an internet age now so?


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I am looking to buy a 12R5.2 if any one has one in good shape that they would let go.
> 
> Jeremiah





scaleracr said:


> If anyone is looking to get into 12th scale, I have a friends 12R5.2 that he built, copied Chuck's setup, ran twice at Red Mosquito and put away. It is complete with a Reedy 17.5, Spektrum servo, single cell ESC (LRP I think), a couple of batteries, Spektrum mini receiver. I would rather see it in Indy or Cincinnati so I thought I would list here before posting to the masses.
> I look forward to coming back to Indy after gas season is over, and hopefully some of you can bring your electric cars out to the big track.
> Dennis Young
> [email protected]



I'm not eHarmony or anything, but I think I've found a match...

This is probably more like www.farmersonly.com


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indyhobbies...

Thanks for your work on the website & the status update_.
----------

_Scaleracr, Did you copy the 12R5.2 setup from Chuck Phaler?
----------

Crispy, even better are the Amish dating websites. How do they get online?


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Probably under same credit card that was cancelled used to buy X-Ray parts which held up a few orders for over a month or two. Hard to support a local place when nothing is stocked (bodies, paint, fans, run of the mill consumable stuff) or stuff you order but never gets ordered. Oh well, it's an internet age now so?


Yea that credit card was used for bullshit and personal use that's why Doug finally got smart and canceled it.


----------



## Bolio 32

*Vatera 69 Camaro body*

Just found a 69 Camaro body by Vaterra ... very cool ... I'm sure that the external chrome bumpers will be trashed in a heartbeat but ... they look very scale ... how long until they are approved VTA? ... http://www.amain.com/product_info.p...terra-1969-Chevrolet-Camaro-RS-Body-Set-Clear


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Indyhobbies...
> 
> Thanks for your work on the website & the status update_.
> ----------
> 
> _Scaleracr, Did you copy the 12R5.2 setup from Chuck Phaler?
> ----------
> 
> Crispy, even better are the Amish dating websites. How do they get online?


I had an Amish cabinet installer put countertops in my house. He had a website, computer to choose samples in his shop, and played softball with all modern equipment. Wouldn't drive, though.


----------



## crispy

Bolio 32 said:


> Just found a 69 Camaro body by Vaterra ... very cool ... I'm sure that the external chrome bumpers will be trashed in a heartbeat but ... they look very scale ... how long until they are approved VTA? ... http://www.amain.com/product_info.p...terra-1969-Chevrolet-Camaro-RS-Body-Set-Clear


Never. Already been discussed on the VTA thread on RCTech. 

I think it was our Scott that brought it up.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Yea that credit card was used for bullshit and personal use that's why Doug finally got smart and canceled it.


Somehow I doubt that's why the low profile servos ordered four weeks ago haven't shown up let alone the faskolor paint hasn't been restocked. Are you going back in business with Indy Slots? If you are, first suggestion: POS System. People can hate on some of the people that are gone now but for almost a year this was something they tried to get but were't allowed...


----------



## tractionroller

support it cause it aint going to be around much longer.


----------



## scaleracr

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Indyhobbies...
> 
> Thanks for your work on the website & the status update_.
> ----------
> 
> _Scaleracr, Did you copy the 12R5.2 setup from Chuck Phaler?
> ----------
> 
> Crispy, even better are the Amish dating websites. How do they get online?


Yes, its not my car as I have a CRC but the setup he had on it was with Chuck's help.


----------



## AquaRacer

Alrighty then, it is FRRRRIIIIIIDDDAAAAYYYYYY and time for some Friday night racing at INDY RC Raceway and Hobbies... Been waiting all week for today.. Cya all this evening..:wave:


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Somehow I doubt that's why the low profile servos ordered four weeks ago haven't shown up let alone the faskolor paint hasn't been restocked. Are you going back in business with Indy Slots? If you are, first suggestion: POS System. People can hate on some of the people that are gone now but for almost a year this was something they tried to get but were't allowed...


Oh what's that, ordering flowers for there wife without asking. Yea good move. No I'm not going back into business with indy rc but I would ask if you were somehow or on the payroll there since your always defending the place.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Oh what's that, ordering flowers for there wife without asking. Yea good move. No I'm not going back into business with indy rc but I would ask if you were somehow or on the payroll there since your always defending the place.


It's only on-road place to race in Indy that has been open full time for nearly over 15 years so can't really say much negative about that. It's easy to defend and want to help a business that provides a place for people to enjoy the hobby. Indy Slots is in transition again and I'm sure the shop inventory stuff will work itself out...


----------



## cwoods34

Not gonna lie, I was losing faith in myself at the 4-minute mark.

Good charge Showtime, down to literally the last turn of the race!


----------



## Troy Carter

Ah!

Home in time for F1 qualifying.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Not gonna lie, I was losing faith in myself at the 4-minute mark.
> 
> Good charge Showtime, down to literally the last turn of the race!


Best race of the night. Usually is when you two go 1-2.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Not gonna lie, I was losing faith in myself at the 4-minute mark.
> 
> Good charge Showtime, down to literally the last turn of the race!


Haha, i figure if you cant win you might as well be spectacular. I was bound to make one of those two happen in that last chicane.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun night last night. There were certainly more racers there than I expected given how nice it was last night outside. And, the hobby shop had restocked the TC6 parts that I needed.


----------



## Waltss2k

I talked to Doug last night about restocking and stocking a few other things as well last night.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Haha, i figure if you cant win you might as well be spectacular. I was bound to make one of those two happen in that last chicane.


Wasn't someone keeping score? I think I'm up 1 point now.

Although Jonesy will find something ridiculous to justify me not getting that point.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Wasn't someone keeping score? I think I'm up 1 point now.
> 
> Although Jonesy will find something ridiculous to justify me not getting that point.


well......you did borrow those tires from me last night....


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> well......you did borrow those tires from me last night....


Same goes for you..........


----------



## Fasthound

*Future Racer*

















I think my RC budget will need to double in a few years!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Same goes for you..........


But I didn't win, so your tires didn't get a point lol


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> I think my RC budget will need to double in a few years!


It won't need to double Clint, you just need to be ok with steeping up to a strictly owner and mechanic position. Lol


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> But I didn't win, so your tires didn't get a point lol


Always a technicality...... Score remains tied.......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a _Good Friday_ of racing yesterday.

Too bad Bruce wasn't there last night to take videos. The last turn of the 17.5 main would be cool to watch again.

Speaking of mains...Crispy got a great start in the VTA A-main. Looked like he was going to finish 2nd. Of course it would have helped him if I hadn't tried to pull a "Pastor Maldonado pass" at the end of the sweeper (although I did give Crispy the position back after I took him out).

Except for my bone head pass attempt, it ended up being a great battle for 2nd place between Crispy, Nick, & Brian Smith (me). Each of us had 2nd at some point in the race and all of us were very close by the end of the race.


----------



## Fasthound

Michael, you may be right. Or I need to build his skills quickly so someone else pays for both our equipment and we are all getting whipped by a grade schooler!


----------



## BadSign

PM for AquaRacer


----------



## davidl

PM for Crispy


----------



## AquaRacer

Here are the results from Friday... Had a great time as always.. :wave:


----------



## crispy

I've noticed that Chris Monday is either at the top of the leader board or at the very bottom.

So I hereby dub him..., Chris "Checkers or Wreckers" Monday. 

I figure since we're handing out nicknames.

Two down, three dozen to go...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You may have noticed that Indy RC is putting 18th scale racing back on the schedule. Doug asked me to get this info out to those who may be interested:










Here's a printable .PDF flyer with details:

http://indyrc.homestead.com/IndyRC18thScaleRacingApril2014.pdf


----------



## crispy

Soon as we clean the unfinished basement (still a mess from moving in) I'm seriously considering putting a mini road-course down there on the concrete.

Three 18th scale trucks would be great for that. Beats a slot car track all to heck.


----------



## crispy

*Scott's new nickname...*

Doug by proxy...



And by the way... McCreary already dubbed me "The Instigator".


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from Friday... Had a great time as always.. :wave:



Thanks Brian. :thumbsup:


----------



## Troy Carter

AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from Friday... Had a great time as always.. :wave:


Thanks,


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You may have noticed that Indy RC is putting 18th scale racing back on the schedule. Doug asked me to get this info out to those who may be interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a printable .PDF flyer with details:
> 
> http://indyrc.homestead.com/IndyRC18thScaleRacingApril2014.pdf


Will this evening be with or without jumps on the track? I may have overlooked on the flyer but thought wouldn't hurt to ask to be sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks Brian. :thumbsup:


Your welcome Dave!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Troy Carter said:


> Thanks,


Your welcome Troy!!


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Will this evening be with or without jumps on the track? I may have overlooked on the flyer but thought wouldn't hurt to ask to be sure. :thumbsup:


I guess we all know where Chuck will be on Tuesday evenings. :tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> I guess we all know where Chuck will be on Tuesday evenings. :tongue:


Was curious if there were no jumps if Mini's and TT01's could run on Tuesdays as well? I know Indy Slots doesn't cruise the thread so I'll probably ask when I'm up there this week.

I'm actually running oval at JCP on Friday, was pretty cool last week...


----------



## AquaRacer

DavidL you have a PM


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Was curious if there were no jumps if Mini's and TT01's could run on Tuesdays as well? I know Indy Slots doesn't cruise the thread so I'll probably ask when I'm up there this week.


If you read their proposed list of classes it is sort of an odd mix. Some of the cars would be ill-advised for big jumps. I'm thinking of the Traxxas rally cars.

If it was mainly a road course with a low speed ramp and maybe one whoop-de-doo section, that would work well.

But "big air" seems to always win out...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Saturday On-Road Practice*



crispy said:


> If you read their proposed list of classes it is sort of an odd mix. Some of the cars would be ill-advised for big jumps. I'm thinking of the Traxxas rally cars.
> 
> If it was mainly a road course with a low speed ramp and maybe one whoop-de-doo section, that would work well.
> 
> But "big air" seems to always win out...


I might go give it a looksie tomorrow (Tuesday) night to see. I know the off-road on carpet has just bottomed out, Saturday they didn't even race during either the afternoon or night program so I'm sure there will be more tinkering around of the schedule maybe allowing for on-road practice Saturday or heck even racing if enough showed? Could be opportunity to get the extra day for on-road? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolio 32

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a _Good Friday_ of racing yesterday.
> 
> Too bad Bruce wasn't there last night to take videos. The last turn of the 17.5 main would be cool to watch again.
> 
> Speaking of mains...Crispy got a great start in the VTA A-main. Looked like he was going to finish 2nd. Of course it would have helped him if I hadn't tried to pull a "Pastor Maldonado pass" at the end of the sweeper (although I did give Crispy the position back after I took him out).
> 
> Except for my bone head pass attempt, it ended up being a great battle for 2nd place between Crispy, Nick, & Brian Smith (me). Each of us had 2nd at some point in the race and all of us were very close by the end of the race.


Sorry ... I had 2 Cars that needed a lot of work combined with a pretty rough day at work ... I was loaded up and ready to go if I got out of work early enough but it just did't work out ...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Here's Chucky! said:


> Was curious if there were no jumps if Mini's and TT01's could run on Tuesdays as well?


The 1/18th scale will be with jumps. I talked to Doug on Friday. It is for off-road not on-road. They will get a better turn-out for 1/18th that way.

Although it is tempting to get my Xray M18 out to see if it will still run. I think all I need are batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I might go give it a looksie tomorrow (Tuesday) night to see. I know the off-road on carpet has just bottomed out, Saturday they didn't even race during either the afternoon or night program so I'm sure there will be more tinkering around of the schedule maybe allowing for on-road practice Saturday or heck even racing if enough showed? Could be opportunity to get the extra day for on-road? :thumbsup:


That's sad. Indy RC off-road is better for kids and noobs.

They cut back to one Saturday program a while back due to demand. Are you saying they didn't even run that?


----------



## indymodz

Anyone local that is interested I still have a very nice Xray t3'11 with Exotek chassis, Cirtix ESC, 25.5 motor, several bodies for VTA and RCGT, VTA tires and wheels, 3pks with FASST module and rx and lots of spare parts.
Will separate.. All the electronics and VTA gear has 1 practice run on it and that is it.
I put this together and then realized that's work schedule conflicts with the onroad racing days and I hate seeing it sit. 

Make me an offer, I'm ready to move this stuff. 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## Waltss2k

I have 2 of the new 1/18 scale Dramada trucks for sale if anyone is interested on running Tuesday nights $50 each they are completely ready to run controller and all. Both are in there original boxes. I only used them as demo's to try and get them to take off. And now they have. Also have a 1/18 scale Associated sct truck with a brushless castle system in it.


----------



## Bolio 32

*USGT Spec Tires and wheels*

I am very happy with the new spec tire rule in USGT ... combined with the addition of the 17.5 TC class at Indy RC the USGT is huge more fun for me ... I just wish there was a better 24mm wheel to mount the Ride Tires on ... I keep cracking, shattering and just plain braking the rims well before the tire is done ... also the gravity whites are just plain ugly ...


----------



## microed

Bolio 32 said:


> I am very happy with the new spec tire rule in USGT ... combined with the addition of the 17.5 TC class at Indy RC the USGT is huge more fun for me ... I just wish there was a better 24mm wheel to mount the Ride Tires on ... I keep cracking, shattering and just plain braking the rims well before the tire is done ... also the gravity whites are just plain ugly ...


Bruce,
There are some nice, stronger 24mm wheels out there. The problem is they are not always easy to find.

Check these out.
http://www.integy.com/st_prod.html?p_prodid=11756&p_catid=331&ratesortby=New#.U1cRiHnD8iF

-Ed


----------



## AquaRacer

Bolio 32 said:


> I am very happy with the new spec tire rule in USGT ... combined with the addition of the 17.5 TC class at Indy RC the USGT is huge more fun for me ... I just wish there was a better 24mm wheel to mount the Ride Tires on ... I keep cracking, shattering and just plain braking the rims well before the tire is done ... also the gravity whites are just plain ugly ...


Bruce,
You may also look for Tamiya rims, I had descent luck with them. I used to find them on Ebay. Check your PM as I will send you the sellers name.


----------



## crispy

The Tamiya rims crack all the time too.

At least the ones they sell upstairs.


----------



## FrankNitti

Bolio 32 said:


> I am very happy with the new spec tire rule in USGT ... combined with the addition of the 17.5 TC class at Indy RC the USGT is huge more fun for me ... I just wish there was a better 24mm wheel to mount the Ride Tires on ... I keep cracking, shattering and just plain braking the rims well before the tire is done ... also the gravity whites are just plain ugly ...


I've also had good luck with the Tamiya wheels, they make serval that has extra ribbing on the spoke area (i'll try and come up with a part number to give you Friday) that helps a ton, never had one break on me.


----------



## crispy

Wife is out of town. I get bored. When I get bored, I paint...

Here's the latest 12th Scale:










Guess what this one's name is? If you get it right, I'll buy you a pop!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Wife is out of town. I get bored. When I get bored, I paint...
> 
> Here's the latest 12th Scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what this one's name is? If you get it right, I'll buy you a pop!



Do you mean AMR-12? Or are you talking about a nick name you assigned to it?


----------



## FrankNitti

Gary, could it be ? Butterscotch Caramel Delight??? 
It reminds me of ice cream :tongue:


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Guess what this one's name is? If you get it right, I'll buy you a pop!


The Crispy Sunburst or the Crispy Solar Flare?


----------



## crispy

No, but it is a food item!


----------



## jonesy112

the buttered corn cob?


----------



## FrankNitti

Roasted marshmallow… and I'll take a Rootbeer :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

crispy said:


> Wife is out of town. I get bored. When I get bored, I paint...
> 
> Here's the latest 12th Scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what this one's name is? If you get it right, I'll buy you a pop!



Colby cheese!


----------



## crispy

1BrownGuy said:


> Colby cheese!


Technically, no. Colby is solid orange. But..., when you mix in Monterrey Jack...

Colby Jack

Name your drink Houston.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Thanks Gary......I see that pattern(cheese) often as my wife loves that type of cheese.......


----------



## BadSign

Aww, and I was going to pick "Day-Glo Baby Poo".


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm sure after Crispy gets done racing that 1/12 scale body on Friday, all of the black scuff marks and dirt is going to make it look like _moldy cheese..._


----------



## BadSign

PM for Mr.Ray


----------



## AquaRacer

PM for BadSign..


----------



## AquaRacer

Its Ffffrrriiidddaaayyy and time for another fun filled evening of racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies. Cya all this evening.


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Its Ffffrrriiidddaaayyy and time for another fun filled evening of racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies. Cya all this evening.


Get ready to eat some cheese dust!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Get ready to eat some cheese dust!


I'm feeling a little hungry, and I like cheese, I might just have to fire up the 12th scale tonight and take a bite out of that cheese ...LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I will not be racing tonight. We will be at the NRA Convention. Back next week!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle and I will not be racing tonight. We will be at the NRA Convention. Back next week!


Dude, that's lame. It closes at 6pm. I know, I'm going this weekend too. But not on race night.

You needed to request two hall passes for this weekend...


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I'm feeling a little hungry, and I like cheese, I might just have to fire up the 12th scale tonight and take a bite out of that cheese ...LOL


Bring it. But _Colby Jack_ will only be making an appearance in the A. So to get a piece of him, you'll have to be on your A game... Get it... A game... Nevermind.


----------



## FrankNitti

FrankNitti said:


> I'm feeling a little hungry, and I like cheese, I might just have to fire up the 12th scale tonight and take a bite out of that cheese ...LOL


Sorry Gary,
I just noticed you were talking to AquaRacer, so I'll leave the 12th scale and my A game in the bag. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Sorry Gary,
> I just noticed you were talking to AquaRacer, so I'll leave the 12th scale and my A game in the bag. :thumbsup:


The FrankNitti I know would never back down from a challenge!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> The FrankNitti I know would never back down from a challenge!


Game ON !!!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Dude, that's lame. It closes at 6pm. I know, I'm going this weekend too. But not on race night.
> 
> You needed to request two hall passes for this weekend...


We got invited to one of the dinners tonight. I have five passes. If you need some, let me know.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We got invited to one of the dinners tonight. I have five passes. If you need some, let me know.


Awesome. I'm good. Just going for the exhibit hall.

Have fun. Pew pew!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We will be there all day tomorrow too. Maybe we will see each other. Although, they are saying its the biggest convention in Indianapolis history now that they've added on to the facility. 70,000 to 80,000 people. Gad.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sure is quiet today. I expected to see more/something when I got home from work today.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

You know when you are racing against a lot of good VTA cars when you make your own car better and end up actually qualifying worse. Didn't have the results I would have liked on Friday, but it was great to see a lot of close racing.


----------



## crispy

Reggio gets a 2nd in Alabama! Marco helped too.


----------



## ThrottleKing

That was a pretty good race in my opinion. I like to watch the rain races.

I can only hope that next week if I can make it out to Indy R/C we get to spread the night out a little bit further. I was done and on my way home at 10:00. I don't think we started till a little after 7:00. I was fortunate all night but some of the other guys didn't get great qualifying opportunities due to overloading the heats with more cars. I don't really know how to put this and not sound disagreeable to some but in my opinion cars that are 3-4 or more laps down on qualifying from the top three cars in their class should not be in the A-main unless it needs them to make a 5-6 car field. The track up there usually has lanes that are too narrow for 8 car fields. Had we only had only ran 4-5 cars in the mains I might have been looking at the tail of a couple cars. I just had a bit better luck getting through lapped traffic.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> I can only hope that next week if I can make it out to Indy R/C we get to spread the night out a little bit further. I was done and on my way home at 10:00. I don't think we started till a little after 7:00. I was fortunate all night but some of the other guys didn't get great qualifying opportunities due to overloading the heats with more cars. I don't really know how to put this and not sound disagreeable to some but in my opinion cars that are 3-4 or more laps down on qualifying from the top three cars in their class should not be in the A-main unless it needs them to make a 5-6 car field. The track up there usually has lanes that are too narrow for 8 car fields. Had we only had only ran 4-5 cars in the mains I might have been looking at the tail of a couple cars. I just had a bit better luck getting through lapped traffic.
> 
> Jeremiah


Although I find myself agreeing with you about 95% of the time, I am going to disagree with you on this. I had a great time at Indy RC on Friday (raced VTA and USGT) and I don't mind having an 8 car A-main at that track, even if the slowest car is 3 or 4 laps down, *PROVIDED* that the slower driver knows how to drive. By knows how to drive I mean holding their line and letting the others pass in a timely manner when they are about to be lapped. I like working traffic and it makes it more exciting for me even though I come out on the short end of it sometimes.

-Ed


----------



## ThrottleKing

I see your point Ed, I myself like running and passing traffic but I don't like seeing the fields compacted to hurry the night along. I didn't suffer the same fates as some of the better racers in my classes. I am in favor of the B main bump to make the mains larger not throwing the whole group together all night.

Jeremiah


----------



## AquaRacer

Here are the results from Friday!!!


----------



## Waltss2k

That 5 to 10 mins between rounds is ridiculous should be at least 15 to 20. Doesn't give guy's time to make changes or fix there car from a crash.


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from Friday!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*field numbers*

The "rule of thumb" most tracks follow is to make up club racing qualifiers and mains with the number of cars compared to the number of seconds per lap. So, a 7 second lap layout = a 7 car field, a 10 second lap = a 10 car field. The basis for the 7 second lap is the quickest lap turned in by the the type of car. So, a vta quick lap might be 9 seconds = 9 cars while a 17.5tc could have a 7 second lap = 7 car field. Also, most club races will only bump up one from each main.


----------



## crispy

*Illegal use of...*


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> That 5 to 10 mins between rounds is ridiculous should be at least 15 to 20. Doesn't give guy's time to make changes or fix there car from a crash.


When there are only 5 heats such as this past Friday, 5 to 10 minutes does make it tough. When there are 11 or 12 heats like it is in January and February, 5 or 10 minutes is fine.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> When there are only 5 heats such as this past Friday, 5 to 10 minutes does make it tough. When there are 11 or 12 heats like it is in January and February, 5 or 10 minutes is fine.


especially if you run two classes and turn marshal after those. The hobby shop can't make any money if the racers don't have time to go up there and find what they need then wait in line to pay then put the part on the car.

Jeremiah


----------



## 1BrownGuy

ThrottleKing said:


> especially if you run two classes and turn marshal after those. The hobby shop can't make any money if the racers don't have time to go up there and find what they need then wait in line to pay then put the part on the car.
> 
> Jeremiah


:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEDMU&P=7


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEDMU&P=7


1. Doug ran one for a long time.
2. Minis aren't coming back.
3. If they do come back, I still have mine.
4. Minis still aren't coming back...


----------



## AquaRacer

I feel that every evening is rushed with a 5-10 minute break between rounds . What if you wanted to test a change you made on your car before next round. I think we should get a 10-15 minute break between rounds so you can do some testing if need be, fixing of your car if your unlucky enough to break something and running more than one class. Just my 2 cents..:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

You guys missed some good racing at the Gate's Finale race. Too bad some of you VTA fellas didn't make it. I'm fairly confident an Indy VTA racer would've won.


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> You guys missed some good racing at the Gate's Finale race. Too bad some of you VTA fellas didn't make it. I'm fairly confident an Indy VTA racer would've won.


Where can we find the results?? I heard it was some good racing.


----------



## ThrottleKing

David L. sent you a PM




Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> especially if you run two classes and turn marshal after those. The hobby shop can't make any money if the racers don't have time to go up there and find what they need then wait in line to pay then put the part on the car.
> 
> Jeremiah


I get frustrated by that too. I would also like a little more time between heats. I assume Judd gets a flat rate to be our announcer? If so, then he probably wants to "do 4 and hit the door" as they say. Maybe someone could write up these suggestions and then let racers sign it (who wanted to), and then present it to Indy RC? Otherwise, I don't think they will know our wish list. Not sure they read this forum.

Looking forward to racing again tomorrow night. We missed last weekend.


----------



## crispy

1. Less cars per qualifiers. 8-10 too many in 12th scale. Resort really needed for round 2.
2. Ten minutes between round 1 and round 2, 15 minutes between round 2 and mains.
3. Bigger gaps between rows at the start.
4. 

I know that one time I asked Judd to "call out by name" the people expected to marshal the next race. He has started doing that.


----------



## BadSign

I remember back in oval racing that it was 6 to a main- and that included one bump up. There really is no reason to have 8 cars on that track at a time, regardless of what class it is. 

No racing for me Friday. My little girl (yes, the one who once whupped a$$ on grown men in mini-cooper) is heading to prom. Time to clean the shotgun.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I remember back in oval racing that it was 6 to a main- and that included one bump up. There really is no reason to have 8 cars on that track at a time, regardless of what class it is.
> 
> No racing for me Friday. My little girl (yes, the one who once whupped a$$ on grown men in mini-cooper) is heading to prom. Time to clean the shotgun.


She's probably wearing a dress made out of duct tape because her old man spent all his money on toy cars...


----------



## crispy

It's been so slow here that I've resorted to stirring up crap over on the USVTA thread on RCTech.

But Indy_RC_Racer hasn't been by to document a summary of how we got where we are today blah blah blah...

So naturally I'm a little concerned about him and want to make sure Brian is alive and well...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I noticed that Crispy, so I spoke up for the traditional old school VTA racers over on RCTech. 

BTW, If it affects you guys, Doug asked me to change Saturday hours on the website: 

http://indyrc.homestead.com/hours.html


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> http://indyrc.homestead.com/hours.html


On-road classes: TT-01, Mini and F1  No, 12th Scale or 17.5 TC

Could use an update there...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My daughter is going to Prom on Saturday night. I thought I'd spent all of our extra money on R/C stuff too. Apparently my wife found more, or put us into debt for prom.

FACT: Ladies high heel shoes last much less time than RC tires and they cost much more $.
FACT: At least I race my cars more than once unlike a Prom dress. It gets worn one night.
FACT: Paragon smells better than the over sprayed perfume of several young ladies riding in my car home from the dance. I learned that last year. GAG!

:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> On-road classes: TT-01, Mini and F1  No, 12th Scale or 17.5 TC
> 
> Could use an update there...


They are reviewing the entire site for changes. He just wanted to be sure the hours were up to date.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> 1. Less cars per qualifiers. 8-10 too many in 12th scale. Resort really needed for round 2.
> 2. Ten minutes between round 1 and round 2, 15 minutes between round 2 and mains.
> 3. Bigger gaps between rows at the start.
> 4.
> 
> I know that one time I asked Judd to "call out by name" the people expected to marshal the next race. He has started doing that.


It's plain dumb to run only 6 in a main, when the track at Indy Slots had the pole we ran 8 (including 1 bump up) in a main and the track was smaller, maybe the drivers were better but it is way more fun with more cars in a race. On off-road nights we sometimes run 8 to 10 slashes in a main so? Managing traffic and slower cars that are "in your way" makes you better right? It's not fair to qualify four for the A and have two or three good drivers stuck in the B vying for the two bump ups. Qualify seven and bump one is how I remember how we always used to do it on the smaller track and the bigger one now at Indy Slots. 6 car mains are lame...

On a positive note, thanks to Indy Slots for bulking up on inventory. I was happy to see a few new bodies and the paint and low profile servos a few fellas use back on stock. Looks as if Doug is trying to get a cool oval class going on Thursday night oval using the RJ Speed Outlaw Sprint car class going. Hopefully a few are interested I grabbed one this evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Kits available at Indy Slots

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAEDM&P=ML


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's plain dumb to run only 6 in a main, when the track at Indy Slots had the pole we ran 8 (including 1 bump up) in a main and the track was smaller, maybe the drivers were better but it is way more fun with more cars in a race. On off-road nights we sometimes run 8 to 10 slashes in a main so? Managing traffic and slower cars that are "in your way" makes you better right? It's not fair to qualify four for the A and have two or three good drivers stuck in the B vying for the two bump ups. Qualify seven and bump one is how I remember how we always used to do it on the smaller track and the bigger one now at Indy Slots. 6 car mains are lame...
> 
> On a positive note, thanks to Indy Slots for bulking up on inventory. I was happy to see a few new bodies and the paint and low profile servos a few fellas use back on stock. Looks as if Doug is trying to get a cool oval class going on Thursday night oval using the RJ Speed Outlaw Sprint car class going. Hopefully a few are interested I grabbed one this evening. :thumbsup:


What about 9 cars in a 12th scale qualifier?

Maybe if they run them without wings as God intended...










That will look nice on your shelf Chuck...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those are pretty dang cool! I wish I could get there on Thursdays. I'd love to give that a try. What motor/speed control?


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's plain dumb to run only 6 in a main, when the track at Indy Slots had the pole we ran 8 (including 1 bump up) in a main and the track was smaller, maybe the drivers were better but it is way more fun with more cars in a race. On off-road nights we sometimes run 8 to 10 slashes in a main so? Managing traffic and slower cars that are "in your way" makes you better right? It's not fair to qualify four for the A and have two or three good drivers stuck in the B vying for the two bump ups. Qualify seven and bump one is how I remember how we always used to do it on the smaller track and the bigger one now at Indy Slots. 6 car mains are lame...
> 
> On a positive note, thanks to Indy Slots for bulking up on inventory. I was happy to see a few new bodies and the paint and low profile servos a few fellas use back on stock. Looks as if Doug is trying to get a cool oval class going on Thursday night oval using the RJ Speed Outlaw Sprint car class going. Hopefully a few are interested I grabbed one this evening. :thumbsup:


Everyone look out the Non Racing Indy RC supporter God has spoken and has bought another car to sit on his almighty shelf. :woohoo:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Those are pretty dang cool! I wish I could get there on Thursdays. I'd love to give that a try. What motor/speed control?


I thought they look cool, from what Doug was saying I think it's going to be open mod but they have really only been throwing ideas around this week so we'll have to wait and see. I'm sure he'll want the rules and info posted on the website so I would imagine you'll be hearing from him sometime.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Everyone look out the Non Racing Indy RC supporter God has spoken and has bought another car to sit on his almighty shelf. :woohoo:


It's a great, fun hobby lots of people enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's a great, fun hobby lots of people enjoy. :thumbsup:


Doh!

Chucky fish did not go for the bait...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

This is kinda cool and neat to see. Maybe other companies would make an RTR of their touring Cars someday? Does anyone know if this car is decent? Anyone know of any other RTR TC's? I know the body, motor and tires may not be suited for some classes but it's a built chassis that would be easy enough to swap out and make it ready to go if one so desired. 

http://serpent.com/product/400007


----------



## crispy

What does it cost? If you could get it for $250 with radio and receiver or $200 without, it would make for a great "house starter class".

I know that is a dirty word around here, but...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> What does it cost? If you could get it for $250 with radio and receiver or $200 without, it would make for a great "house starter class".
> 
> I know that is a dirty word around here, but...


$320 on A-Main site but it's sold out.

I was thinking of getting one of these to goof around with?

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDAZV&P=ML

Too bad Associated doesn't make an RTR of the TC6.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> $320 on A-Main site but it's sold out.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one of these to goof around with?
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDAZV&P=ML
> 
> Too bad Associated doesn't make an RTR of the TC6.



Yes they do! It is called a TC4 in the version they have available now.:wave:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> Yes they do! It is called a TC4 in the version they have available now.:wave:


I remember this one...

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC4/RTR/

but I think it's discontinued?


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> it is way more fun with more cars in a race.


It's not fun if some cars are significantly off pace. There is a difference between working traffic and dodging a poor handling missile. Less cars in each main could mean a C-main for newer drivers, so they get a chance to race without worrying about significantly faster cars coming up on them



Here's Chucky! said:


> On off-road nights we sometimes run 8 to 10 slashes in a main so?


And off road lap times are always slower than on-road. Take the same layout, throw jumps on it, and a 8 second 12th scale / 17.5TC lap turns into a 18 second Slash lap. Slower cars allow more reaction time.



Here's Chucky! said:


> Managing traffic and slower cars that are "in your way" makes you better right? It's not fair to qualify four for the A and have two or three good drivers stuck in the B vying for the two bump ups.


Fair? I've been top 6 my last three outings and started in the B. And I bumped up twice. I got punted the third. But I'm not complaining. Step up your game and make the show.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Step up your game and make the show.


My hero.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> It's not fun if some cars are significantly off pace. There is a difference between working traffic and dodging a poor handling missile. Less cars in each main could mean a C-main for newer drivers, so they get a chance to race without worrying about significantly faster cars coming up on them
> 
> 
> 
> And off road lap times are always slower than on-road. Take the same layout, throw jumps on it, and a 8 second 12th scale / 17.5TC lap turns into a 18 second Slash lap. Slower cars allow more reaction time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair? I've been top 6 my last three outings and started in the B. And I bumped up twice. I got punted the third. But I'm not complaining. Step up your game and make the show.



I think your opinions are valid and good for you doing as well as you do for running off and on, not making it each and every week. I know the rest of the fellas would be in trouble if you had the time and ran every Friday. You were always fast, a top runner and one to beat when you used to run VTA. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Does this mean we hugged it out?

Thanks bud!


----------



## THE READER

some great racing last night , at first I thought the track was to tight. but after racing on it , I started to like it , it kinda had a nice flow to it. and the racing was ,I thought very clean . nice job to all you racers last night.


----------



## regets ama

*Vta*



THE READER said:


> some great racing last night , at first I thought the track was to tight. but after racing on it , I started to like it , it kinda had a nice flow to it. and the racing was ,I thought very clean . nice job to all you racers last night.


Bob, you and Kyle had awesome VTA's Friday night and put in quite the performance. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

2nd place in the VTA A-main was up for grabs last night. Kyle Black drove a great race with a TC3 and looked like he was going to take it, but he made a bit of a mistake late in the race. This allowed Bob & me to catch back up to him. We all 3 kept it clean and Kyle was able to pull away and secure a 2nd place finish. Bob was ahead of me and we had a great battle up to the last turn, where both Bob & I clipped the turn. I could have swore that Bob's nose crossed the line first but it showed me in 3rd. Only thing I could figure is that my transponder is on my bumper and Bob's is further back.

Speaking of Bob, his car was very strong late in the race. I was in 3rd trying to chase Kyle down. Bob caught up to me and passed me and was able to put some pressure on Kyle.

----------

Too bad Regrets AMA dropped out early in the main (due to a slipping pinion gear). If he had been running I think there would have been a 4-way battle for 2nd.

----------

The layout had a few rough corners before racing started. A few racers tweaked those corners which really helped the flow. I would agree with Bob that the more I raced on it the more I liked it.

----------

Last night management stayed late and let us practice for about 1/2 hour. It gave several racers a chance to test USGT tires & setups. A least 1 racer was able to determine his USGT tires were fine and his setup needing improving - thanks to David Franklin for helping out.

I hope everyone had fun.

(FYI: For anyone new to this thread I'm not a part of Indy RC Raceway management)


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> 2nd place in the VTA A-main
> 
> I hope everyone had fun.


If there was a way to review Brian S's VTA races in 2013, I am betting he ran other people's car more than his own and maybe podiums even more with them!

Next chance I get to come out, I am putting him in a Yokomo BD7, I am betting he hasnt experienced that brand yet. It was actually quicker in practice than the xray by .2 for that kind of layout but the xray proved faster in heat 2 as the grip came up.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> ----------
> 
> Too bad Regrets AMA dropped out early in the main (due to a slipping pinion gear). If he had been running I think there would have been a 4-way battle for 2nd.
> 
> ----------
> 
> )


Wait a minute, I think someone is insinuating a second place run/battle. For the record I was leading and making my javelin as wide as possible with Houston on my tail! Maybe it was the $25 I paid the marshal to step on his car so I could pass him that jinxed my pinion (jk of course).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sorry, Houston did say he was battling with you (AMA) when your car suddenly slowed. I was too busy battling from the back due to really poor qualifying.


----------



## BadSign

How many 12th scales were there? I think I'm free next Friday.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> How many 12th scales were there? I think I'm free next Friday.


there was four of them .
Dave l - little Jack---Dave m-- Brian B


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> there was four of them .
> Dave l - little Jack---Dave m-- Brian B


I would have run mine if they didn't have four. So there were really five. I just wanted to play with my USGT. Won't do that again...


----------



## RustyS

I have some family issues that are requiring all my time right now. Hope to be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BadSign

RustyS said:


> I have some family issues that are requiring all my time right now. Hope to be back in a couple of weeks.


Hope everything's okay.


----------



## AquaRacer

*May 2nd results*

Here are the results from this past Friday..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We had a great time racing last Friday night. Kyle was really happy about doing so well in VTA. I was the opposite. I was skating all over the place with my new Ride tires in USGT. I bought the Dynamite pre-mounts but was told by a couple of guys that those pre-mounts don't seem to be the same rubber compound as the u-glue-em Ride brand tires. So, I will get a set of the u-glue-em's this week and hopefully have a car I can drive again. I was sure missing the X-Pattern tires that night!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had a great time racing last Friday night. Kyle was really happy about doing so well in VTA. I was the opposite. I was skating all over the place with my new Ride tires in USGT. I bought the Dynamite pre-mounts but was told by a couple of guys that those pre-mounts don't seem to be the same rubber compound as the u-glue-em Ride brand tires. So, I will get a set of the u-glue-em's this week and hopefully have a car I can drive again. I was sure missing the X-Pattern tires that night!



Scott, there is speculation that the tires you have will do OK on pavement. The "you mount em" tires will be much better on carpet. I suggest you research the insert to get to the best performance more quickly.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

davidl said:


> I suggest you research the insert to get to the best performance more quickly.


I used the stock insert and they hooked up the first night. Just sanded off the "ridge" a bit and put it on the track.


----------



## Bolio 32

regets ama said:


> Wait a minute, I think someone is insinuating a second place run/battle. For the record I was leading and making my javelin as wide as possible with Houston on my tail! Maybe it was the $25 I paid the marshal to step on his car so I could pass him that jinxed my pinion (jk of course).


Most of the 2013 VTAs at Indy RC are on my you tube page https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ ... you will have to load few times to get to the 2013 videos ... In 2014 I have started setting up playlists so that finding videos by date and track are much easier ...


----------



## Bolio 32

davidl said:


> Scott, there is speculation that the tires you have will do OK on pavement. The "you mount em" tires will be much better on carpet. I suggest you research the insert to get to the best performance more quickly.


My favorite part of glue it yourself tires is picking the CA off your fingers ... it can last for days ... :tongue:


----------



## FrankNitti

davidl said:


> Scott, there is speculation that the tires you have will do OK on pavement. The "you mount em" tires will be much better on carpet. I suggest you research the insert to get to the best performance more quickly.


The insert that comes with the "you-mount-em" spec Ride tire must be used, per the USVTA rules. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Bolio 32 said:


> My favorite part of glue it yourself tires is picking the CA off your fingers ... it can last for days ... :tongue:


Stop by and see me Friday and I'll show you the quick easy way to glue your tires AND your fingers will be CA glue free.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had a great time racing last Friday night. Kyle was really happy about doing so well in VTA. I was the opposite. I was skating all over the place with my new Ride tires in USGT. I bought the Dynamite pre-mounts but was told by a couple of guys that those pre-mounts don't seem to be the same rubber compound as the u-glue-em Ride brand tires. So, I will get a set of the u-glue-em's this week and hopefully have a car I can drive again. I was sure missing the X-Pattern tires that night!


Those rims are cool that they come with... What's the part number? Can run those out front in my parking lot!


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> Those rims are cool that they come with... What's the part number? Can run those out front in my parking lot!


You have a pm.... Boy, I'm on a roll with the postings this evening. This beats watching the Pacers game. :drunk:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They are the Dynamite "5-Spoke Chrome Wheel, U-Groove" ones. Part #DYN7951. They are $18.99 at Hobbytown for (4).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bolio (Bruce), thanks for taking the time to make/post the videos. I usually forget to say thanks at the track, but I like being able to watch videos of all the great racing at the track.

----------

Thanks to everyone for posting their experiences concerning the USGT spec tires at Indy RC Raceway. Having good info for all racers should help the class grow.

----------

Speaking of tires, it took us a little time to figure out the VTA tires at Indy RC Raceway. Generally speaking, they take a little bit to break-in. Here a few tips for newer VTA racers.

- When the VTA tires are new, scuff them in to get the "shine" off the tires (We have speculated this is the residue from the mold release). There are different ways to scuff - using a cleaning agent (Orange type cleaner/Goo Gone/etc), lightly sand the tires, or run them on a rough surface (the concrete pavement outside Indy RC Raceway). Removing the shine should only take a few minutes no matter what method you use.

- Once the tires are scuffed, apply your preferred traction compound. If the traction compound beads up on the surface of the tires, you may need to scuff a bit more. On brand new scuffed VTA tires, many people like to apply traction compound and then store in a zip top bag. This helps keep the compound from evaporating too quickly.

- Black Can Paragon will soften up the VTA tires. It can be used as a tool in breaking the tires in faster at tracks that allow compound with odor (Indy RC Raceways allows any traction compound.) Be aware that if you use too much Paragon or leave it on the VTA tires too long, it can make them very soft. This will cause the tires to expand or balloon up during use. Once the tires balloon up it can contribute to traction rolling. It will also make the tires a larger diameter which can/will affect gearing.

If you are using Black Can Paragon for traction compound, I would consider wiping any excess off the tires after applying it to the tire.


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> The insert that comes with the "you-mount-em" spec Ride tire must be used, per the USVTA rules. :thumbsup:


Where does it say that? Only thing I found on on the USVTA website is below.

_Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires- RIE24025 - set of 4 available through Gravity RC http://www.teamgravityrc.com/ to dealers and retail
Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel_


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> Where does it say that? Only thing I found on on the USVTA website is below.
> 
> _Tire & Wheel Specifications:
> Tires- RIE24025 - set of 4 available through Gravity RC http://www.teamgravityrc.com/ to dealers and retail
> Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel_



On the rctech USGT thread Rob king and Kevin (they make the rules) said that the stock insert must be used. Post # 1653 and #1674. 

I confess I haven’t looked at the rules in a while so I guess they never included the “must use stock insert”. I guess the type of insert really doesn’t matter at the club level and if a different insert is what is needed to make a car “hook up” then so be it.

I travel to the National events and the stock inserts must be used, so that’s what I have always used and have no problems with getting my car set up using the inserts that come with the spec ride tire.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

After racing on Friday, David Franklin helped another racer who has been struggling with their Ride tires (purchased from Indy RC Raceway)

- David's car + David's tires = good traction
- David's car + struggling racer's tires = good traction

- Struggling racer's car + David's tires = handling issues (lack of grip)
- Struggling racer's car + struggling racer's tires = handling issues (lack of grip).

After the tire testing, the conclusion was that the struggling racer needed to work on their USGT setup. 

I also talked with another racer on Friday who said they were able to switch directly from X-pattern tires to the Ride tires (didn't ask where they purchased them) without any major setup changes.

----------

At a minimum, it looks like you should be able to buy the unmounted ride tires from Indy RC Raceway and do okay in USGT. The next step may involve taking spy shots of the fast racer's setups.

The only outstanding issue is how can you tell the different between the tires being sold at Indy RC Raceway and the tires at Hobbytown USA in Castleton? I would be nice to prevent anyone else from buying the wrong tires.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> After racing on Friday, David Franklin helped another racer who has been struggling with their Ride tires (purchased from Indy RC Raceway)
> 
> - David's car + David's tires = good traction
> - David's car + struggling racer's tires = good traction
> 
> - Struggling racer's car + David's tires = handling issues (lack of grip)
> - Struggling racer's car + struggling racer's tires = handling issues (lack of grip).
> 
> After the tire testing, the conclusion was that the struggling racer needed to work on their USGT setup.
> 
> I also talked with another racer on Friday who said they were able to switch directly from X-pattern tires to the Ride tires (didn't ask where they purchased them) without any major setup changes.
> 
> ----------
> 
> At a minimum, it looks like you should be able to buy the unmounted ride tires from Indy RC Raceway and do okay in USGT. The next step may involve taking spy shots of the fast racer's setups.
> 
> The only outstanding issue is how can you tell the different between the tires being sold at Indy RC Raceway and the tires at Hobbytown USA in Castleton? I would be nice to prevent anyone else from buying the wrong tires.




I have purchased the Ride tires form IndyRC, Summit and online from Gravity and I have had no problems with none of them. I have a couple of sets mounted on both 24mm and 26mm wheels that I will let anyone use if they want to try out. I have been running the 26mm wheels for the past few months and they work fine. 

I let a couple of racers drive my car at the end of the racing program to show them that the tires work fine and they agreed. Stop by and see me anytime, I'll show you my setup and help you with yours. I like running USGT and I don't want anyone to stop running the class because they think the spec Ride tires are no good. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I have purchased the Ride tires form IndyRC, Summit and online from Gravity and I have had no problems with none of them. I have a couple of sets mounted on both 24mm and 26mm wheels that I will let anyone use if they want to try out. I have been running the 26mm wheels for the past few months and they work fine.
> 
> I let a couple of racers drive my car at the end of the racing program to show them that the tires work fine and they agreed. Stop by and see me anytime, I'll show you my setup and help you with yours. I like running USGT and I don't want anyone to stop running the class because they think the spec Ride tires are no good. :thumbsup:


What if I'm going to stop because my setup is no good? :dude:


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> What if I'm going to stop because my setup is no good? :dude:


Don't blame the setup blame the SPEC-R :tongue: sorry, couldn't stop my fingers from typing that. Bring it Friday and we'll get it going.


----------



## crispy

I'm gonna run the 12th this week as I've got a S2 on order that will be my USGT. New lower shock towers are going to help getting my new Maserati exotic racing car body on it...

If I run a second car at all because...


----------



## crispy

*TT-01s to return...*

... sorta.

FWIW, Nick and I are each bringing our boys (2 ea.) to run TT-01s. Houston's son also wants to run his. I know Jack has one too.

I'm HOPING that we can kinda get this going again as a kid friendly novice class. My boys want to race, but they are intimidated when they are running into other peoples cars. They think the other racers will be mad at them. Nick said his boys felt the exact same.

So, anyway, I expect to be fixing TT-01s instead of running two classes. I'll need more than five minutes between rounds...

If you've got a TT-01 sitting around, bring a kid (or a noob) to drive it. I expect mayhem.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I'm gonna run the 12th this week as I've got a S2 on order that will be my USGT. New lower shock towers are going to help getting my new Maserati exotic racing car body on it...
> 
> If I run a second car at all because...


I seen your post about that body on rctech, it is a bad azz looking body. You must really like it to buy a new car kit just to run it. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I seen your post about that body on rctech, it is a bad azz looking body. You must really like it to but a new car kit just to run it. :thumbsup:


Jonesy won it. So I got it on the cheap. He's painting it. But it is low in front like your Riley.

The S2 was just a happy coincidence...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have two sets of Ride tires. One is a set that I bought upstairs at Indy RC and mounted on some HPI 26mm wheels that I have. They took a few races to grab, but now they hook up pretty good. 

I also have the set of Dynamite pre-mounted Ride tires that I posted a page ago. Those are the ones that don't seem to want to hook up. It could be a different compound used in the same mold (who knows what happens in the factory) or it could be a different insert, or both. Hard to know. I could dissect them with an X-acto knife to find out, but they probably won't roll too well if I do that.

The dynamite tires seem to do ok for a couple of laps, but seem really susceptible to picking up marbles. Bolio told me he'd had the same experience with a set he bought.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photoshop and some time to kill...


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Photoshop and some time to kill...


Not me. The Ride tires take a little more massaging to get them right than the old HPI's , however they last ten times longer and are half the price. They are also 3-5 grams lighter depending on your rims than the HPI's per tire.

Jeremiah


----------



## MicroRacerM18

crispy said:


> What if I'm going to stop because my setup is no good? :dude:


Just because I beat you, you are going to use that excuse? Really? 

Sorry, couldn't resist. 

I wish you would get your USGT sorted out, great competing with you on the track. Always a good time.


----------



## BadSign

Battery question- do any of you cycle or charge your batteries up if you don't run them for a weeks? I'm coming back Friday. The last time I was out 3 weeks , my batteries seemed weak and needed a cycle to get back to normal.


----------



## jonesy112

While i have absolutely zero scientific evidence to support this, but usually the first charge on a pack for the night seems a little weaker (less punchy) than the rest of the charges on that pack for the night. So normally i make sure I run each battery through a practice run to "wake"them up and then alternate packs for the evening. Since the grip is usually less than optimal and Im still learning the track early in practice, this seems like a perfect time to handle this. 

It may be all in my head, but i dont think it would hurt to cycle them before really looking for good performance out of them, either on the track or using the cycle feature on some chargers.


----------



## BadSign

Good point. Wish I still had my old turbo 30 about now.


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Brozek, you should be getting a PayPal notice.


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> Mr. Brozek, you should be getting a PayPal notice.


Got it!!! Thank you..


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign - PM to you..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anyone going out to the Grand Prix on Saturday? We are hoping to. Just not sure where the best places to sit will be. They said on the news that you can enter the track for free today while practice is going on so that you can look for a good spot. I don't think I'll be able to do that.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*68 Camaro*

I just got in the HPI '68 Camaro.


----------



## crispy

I wanted to go. But we have a Cub Scout pack meeting in the morning (rocket launch) so I'll miss the support races. That sucks because those will be fun too. So, considering I would only be able to make the main rain, I may watch this one from my couch. 

1st choice: J Stand so that you can see turns 1 - 5. Turn 1 will be the best passing zone. But this is the place that will be most packed.

2nd choice: E stand to see turns 12- 14. Turn 12 is one of the three passing spots.

3rd choice: Those infield stands by turn 7. Third passing zone. But hard to get to.

Everywhere else, you'll just see cars flash by.

I might pick E Stand as you'll be under cover and can see a big screen and pit in. Expect H and E to be packed if it rains.

If you're going to be there all day, I would check out the view from the spectator mounds by 7-8-9 during one of the support races.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anyone going out to the Grand Prix on Saturday? We are hoping to. Just not sure where the best places to sit will be. They said on the news that you can enter the track for free today while practice is going on so that you can look for a good spot. I don't think I'll be able to do that.


I was out there today and I moved around looking for the best places to see. Thought I might buy some tickets if I liked what I saw, but I did not. If you do not see any passes in practice (which I did not in any of the series that practiced) that means it is impossible or extremely difficult to do so and not worth the risk for just a practice session. I think I'll just watch on TV and see how it plays out. I don't think you will see as many passes into turn 1 as with the old configuration because there is not as much full throttle run as before with this new config.

With that being said, as much as it pains me to say so I think Gary is mostly correct in his assessment of the best places to sit.

-Ed


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anyone going out to the Grand Prix on Saturday? We are hoping to. Just not sure where the best places to sit will be. They said on the news that you can enter the track for free today while practice is going on so that you can look for a good spot. I don't think I'll be able to do that.


I will be there on Saturday. Not sure how early I am going. Lots of stuff going on at IMS that day.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> With that being said, as much as it pains me to say so I think Gary is mostly correct in his assessment of the best places to sit.
> 
> -Ed


I saw the turbines run in "real time". 

I grew up at the Speedway with my Dad in the 60's and 70's.

I have an IMS tat on my arm.

I've been to 28 consecutive Indy 500's.

The Brickyard is my second home.

This picture hung on my bedroom wall growing up:










Wanna guess what Eldon Palmer did to this car on race day?










And here's a freebie, just because...


----------



## ThrottleKing

He crashed it into a photographers stand at the start. Al Unser Sr. won. Peter Revson had the pole. There were only two foreigners not US citizens in that race back in the day when it was mostly an American race. And Linda Vaughn.
I like the Andretti Photo too.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I was wondering if you guys wouldn't mind trying a little "controlled practice" tonight. Just on a small scale. Not all classes.

Say like at 5:30, 6:00 and 6:30, just 5 minutes of TT-01 only. We've got to get the little guys some practice. If they are out there with the rest of you, it is going to be bad for them AND YOU...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> And here's a freebie, just because...


Linda Vaughn, Miss Hurst Golden Shifter! I met her at a car show when I was about 13. She talked to me about a model car I had entered in a contest they had. I don't think I could talk for about an hour after that encounter. It took several days before I could use complete sentences again. Even all these years later, I wish my wife would dye her hair blonde.


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks a little top heavy...


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign you have a PM.


----------



## regets ama

*hmm*



AquaRacer said:


> BadSign you have a PM.


Brain B. what day is it?


----------



## AquaRacer

regets ama said:


> Brain B. what day is it?


It is FFFFRRRRRIIIIIDDDDDDAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!! Time for Friday night racing for all of you this evening. I am celebrating my birthday with my family this evening. You all have fun.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We couldn't make it tonight either. But it makes me feel good to give someone else a shot at last place. I know other racers get frustrated with me always getting that honor. Gotta spread the wealth.


----------



## ThrottleKing

AquaRacer said:


> It is FFFFRRRRRIIIIIDDDDDDAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!! Time for Friday night racing for all of you this evening. I am celebrating my birthday with my family this evening. You all have fun.


Happy Birthday:hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Did any of you guys see that one dude cut the track tonight after it came apart?LOL:freak:

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Did any of you guys see that one dude cut the track tonight after it came apart?LOL:freak:
> 
> Jeremiah


Yeah, that dude should have gotten a drive-through...


----------



## crispy

I've never been so exhausted after running one class...

And that was with help marshaling and the boys didn't break their cars until the main. 

Thanks for the help guys. 

We should have more "kids nights", just not every week...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These new Integy metal wings for touring cars are cool. Legal?


----------



## microed

I need a new motor for USGT. Who is currently making the best 21.5 motors?

-Ed


----------



## ThrottleKing

Can't say with any certainty since alot of us are running different stuff. Dave sports a ThunderPower, I run a Peak/Orion, Chuck runs a Fantom and I have seen other guys run the Orca and Trinity. I have heard the R1 is good for 21.5 but I have not seen one run yet but they are quite good in 17.5. Right now the R1 is on backorder so if you need one now you might try one of the others I mentioned. 

With the TP though you will need to get a different rotor than the red one it comes with. I think Putnum has a tuned version that will come with a better rotor.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

For anyone looking for a new TC. RC Professor over on RCTECH has an ARC R10 like the one I race for sale with a ton of new parts and spares for $400. You might get it for less if you PM him. Just thought I would let you guys know.


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good highlight video of the Grand Prix on Saturday. Martin Plowman's Frisbee spin (1:55) happened right in front of us! Glad he wasn't hurt. Amazingly, he was back on the track almost immediately. He used to race at Indy RC often winter before last with Mike Dell. 

Standing start chaos looked just like the start of a lot of our races!


----------



## crispy

Martin was running 6th and was saving fuel to try and finish. Even if he pitted for a splash he would have finished top ten. But with two laps to go, something in his suspension broke due to the previous jaunt through the air and rough landing.

A sixth place finish could have been a great career changer. As it was, A.J. was quite impressed.


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> I need a new motor for USGT. Who is currently making the best 21.5 motors?
> 
> -Ed


If you some free time the link has some good info. I still run my Thunder Power and it does fine.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/750180-21-5-motor-choice-looking-opinions.html


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> These new Integy metal wings for touring cars are cool. Legal?


I wouldn't want to be marshalling cars with metal wings. Not to mention they would be alot of weight up high on the car. They look neat though if you were going for a shelf queen.

Jeremiah


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*pm*

FrankNitti you have a PM


----------



## FrankNitti

1BrownGuy said:


> FrankNitti you have a PM


Answered... :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007

*Last Bite race*

I jsut wanted to let everyone in Indy know that were are having a trophy (Beer glass/water glass) race on June 1st.

I have a attached a flyer. I would love to see the Indy rc guys make the trip, I know a few already are!:thumbsup:

Thanks,

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing

Been kinda dead on here the last couple days. 

Gary you got anything to stir up?


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Nothing controversial...

Don't forget, this Sunday is round 2 of the Hobbytown parking lot series.

VTA and stock 2WD (Slash) were the big classes last time.


----------



## crispy

Arrrrrgh!

Building my S2 tonight. Taking some parts off of the old USGT S1 that handles like crap! I noticed that the caster on the new car was a lot different than the old one.

Turns out I've been driving it with 4 degrees of caster (the wrong way). Yup, I had the caster blocks reversed. 

Anyway, looking forward to driving this all new car Friday.


----------



## FrankNitti

Thinking about running VTA Friday so I can get some practice in for Sundays parking lot race. :dude:


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> If you some free time the link has some good info. I still run my Thunder Power and it does fine.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/750180-21-5-motor-choice-looking-opinions.html


Thanks Dave and Jeremiah for your input. I have a new motor and some other parts on the way. My USGT car should be a little faster when I return in a few weeks.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

PM for davidl


----------



## Matt P.

Darn it Tamiya. I thought I was kicking the blue addiction, then they come out with this car.


----------



## crispy

55,800 yen is $548. Ouch!

You guys want a picture of my $119 fiberglass & plastic Spec-R S2? You know you do...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I woke up thinking about Dan Weldon's Indy race this morning. Don't know why. Maybe I overheard something on the radio or TV yesterday? Either way...sure was sad to lose him. I finally have a chance to go out there this afternoon and its RAINING!!!


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> 55,800 yen is $548. Ouch!
> 
> You guys want a picture of my $119 fiberglass & plastic Spec-R S2? You know you do...


thats msrp gary. the 418 is listed around $1000 msrp and sells for $550 in stores. The EVO 6 will sell for around $300-$350 in stores overseas...fully loaded.


----------



## indymodz

Like new Novak Ballistic 25.5 with one practice session on it
$60

Protek pitbag/hauler for $75

Cirtix spec ESC $30

VTA wheels and tires set with one practice session $25

3pks with FASST module and 1 rx. $135


Can meet anywhere from Indy to Bloomington

8126796329

Thanks
Jason


----------



## FrankNitti

indymodz said:


> Like new Novak Ballistic 25.5 with one practice session on it
> $60
> 
> Protek pitbag/hauler for $75
> 
> Cirtix spec ESC $30
> 
> VTA wheels and tires set with one practice session $25
> 
> 3pks with FASST module and 1 rx. $135
> 
> 
> Can meet anywhere from Indy to Bloomington
> 
> 8126796329
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


You have a PM..


----------



## ThrottleKing

indymodz said:


> Like new Novak Ballistic 25.5 with one practice session on it
> $60
> 
> Protek pitbag/hauler for $75
> 
> Cirtix spec ESC $30
> 
> VTA wheels and tires set with one practice session $25
> 
> 3pks with FASST module and 1 rx. $135
> 
> 
> Can meet anywhere from Indy to Bloomington
> 
> 8126796329
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


I will take the hauler for sure. See you in a bit.
Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Darn it Tamiya. I thought I was kicking the blue addiction, then they come out with this car.


I like it alot. I have been thinking about a race ready shaft car but couldn't pull the trigger on the $700 Awesomatics. However I have been very happy with the ARC and it might be better than the XRAY in my opinion. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

It is almost race day(s)....

- Friday 5/16 on-road racing inside at Indy RC Raceway
- Sunday 5/18 on-road racing on the parking lot at Hobbytown Indy North


----------



## 1BrownGuy

> Darn it Tamiya. I thought I was kicking the blue addiction, then they come out with this car.


I have been eyeing this car for awhile( my 17.5 car).....its due out in June So I may have a buddy send me one from Japan or have Doug order one for me here in the states Indy RC has a Tamiya account just depends how the demand goes ....I love my tb04 and this thing looks good! Another plus is all the suspension parts transfer over to my other Tamiya cars too!

BTW Matt you'll never kick the blue habit 

more info here also

http://kentech.blogs.se/


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Will there be people bringing/racing their 17.5 cars this Friday?


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Will there be people bringing/racing their 17.5 cars this Friday?


i have heard rumors of some coming


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Will there be people bringing/racing their 17.5 cars this Friday?


mine is packed and ready to run if we have enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> Darn it Tamiya. I thought I was kicking the blue addiction, then they come out with this car.


Gary has ordered 3 of these to replace his T-Rex's. :thumbsup:

Very nice! One thing about most Tamiya stuff is that it either holds it's value or actually becomes worth more (on rare occasions). I recently bought an apex on the cheap I will give a try in VTA one of these days. Had Legend all packed and ready to run tonight but could not free myself from shop / turn down work to play so maybe next week.

GODZILLA!!!

Have a great weekend all.

:wave:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.arc-rc.com.tw/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I are planning to come tonight. He will run our 17.5 most likely. He really has enjoyed it the last couple of times he ran 17.5. Its a TC5, but does pretty well on the track.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Gary has ordered 3 of these to replace his T-Rex's. :thumbsup:


Spec-R is *RED*. Red is anti-Blue.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> GODZILLA!!!


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Spec-R is *RED*. Red is anti-Blue.


Red is opposite green.
Orange is opposite blue


From the art nerd.


----------



## regets ama

*Indy RC*

another one by Houston, c'mon it's ok to share and take turns, GOOD win again in vta. next time I hope to remember that charging a battery is necessary. 

story of the night was by Bob Y. having to qualify in the second round to make the main, "nerves of steel" award, started last I believe and finished second? WOW, Bob has found the magic, NICELY DONE BOB! We are in deep trouble if he goes to a Javelin body.

17.5 TC win by Jonesy (again) and unfortunately was mechanically assisted by an off road guy's set up,,,,,what is up with that! Although some of it spread even further left throughout the table who was able to take second, THANKS!


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> another one by Houston, c'mon it's ok to share and take turns, GOOD win again in vta. next time I hope to remember that charging a battery is necessary.
> 
> story of the night was by Bob Y. having to qualify in the second round to make the main, "nerves of steel" award, started last I believe and finished second? WOW, Bob has found the magic, NICELY DONE BOB! We are in deep trouble if he goes to a Javelin body.
> 
> 17.5 TC win by Jonesy (again) and unfortunately was mechanically assisted by an off road guy's set up,,,,,what is up with that! Although some of it spread even further left throughout the table who was able to take second, THANKS!


It was a win win situation for me. He brought some ideas to the table that I never would have tried. So either they would help to go faster, or I could blame him for giving me a terrible car lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

It was fun racing you Jonesy & John right up until I pulled my camber link out of the ballcup causing me to retire from the main. You should show up and run us more often. I can't get away as much I as I like so when the big talent shows up it's like a big event to me. Loads of fun last night.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Main results for parking lot racing at Hobbytown Indy North on Sunday April 18, 2014

*SHORT COURSE TRUCK (fast laps were 18 seconds)
*1-25 laps-8m10.609 Nick Campbell
2-24 laps-8m03.226 Gary Crispin (was TQ in his new LCG Slash chassis)
3-24 laps-8m10.767 David Frankin (in the Hobbytown HPI Blitz)
4-17 laps-8m10.460 Dean Crispin
5-13 laps-8m10.464 Drew Crispin
6-00 laps-0m00.000 Chad Thom (DNS)

*VINTAGE TRANS AM (fast laps were 15 seconds)
*1-30 laps-8m05.900 Gary Crispin
2-30 laps-8m07.217 Brian Smith
3-30 laps-8m08.879 Nick Campbell
4-30 laps-8m10.355 Dave Franklin
5-30 laps-8m15.112 Bob Cordell
6-29 laps-8m11.591 Chris Leach
7-28 laps-8m15.407 Bruce Olson
8-25 laps-8m05.043 Chad Thom (1st day racing his new TC4 Club Racer)

*USGT (21.5 motors with sports car bodies)
*1 - Chris Leach
2 - Bruce Olson

There were several other racers who had USGT cars, but raced other classes today

*MODIFIED (SHORT COURSE TRUCK)
*1 - Roger Spangler
2 - Ian Wolfgang
3 - Kyler Wolfgang
4 - Rob Johnson
5 - Chad Murphy


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys sure had the perfect day for outdoor racing. Couldn't ask for better!


----------



## AquaRacer

*Friday Night Racing!!!*

Here are the results from this past Friday's racing at INDY R/C.:wave:


----------



## AquaRacer

*May 9th results*

Here are the results from May 9th for those that would like to see them, I was not there that Friday but grabbed the results for you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from May 9th for those that would like to see them, I was not there that Friday but grabbed the results for you guys. :thumbsup:


You da man!!!! thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> You da man!!!! thanks :thumbsup:


Your welcome!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

So I have had Brian and Jeremiah drive my car, they confirmed that the car is competitive. Which means the driver needs work.

So where or how do I learn what I need to improve on? I know I need to be more consistent on my driving line, I am working on that. But what else should I be addressing?

Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## crispy

MicroRacerM18 said:


> So I have had Brian and Jeremiah drive my car, they confirmed that the car is competitive. Which means the driver needs work.
> 
> So where or how do I learn what I need to improve on? I know I need to be more consistent on my driving line, I am working on that. But what else should I be addressing?
> 
> Any insight would be helpful.


Hours, hours, hours of driving. 

The only tip I got for you is when I'm racing and someone good laps me, I try my darnedest to stay with them for as long as I can. By following their line and really pushing it, I make myself go faster.

Then I'll blow a corner (go too deep and take it too wide) and lose 20' to him and when I'm out of contact I can't make myself go as fast. One time Houston lapped me and then I managed to stay right behind him for about three minutes. I shocked myself.

This past Sunday I got out in front of the A-main and sure enough Dave, Brian and Nick freight-trained right past me. I couldn't run fast out in front. But once around me I hung on to the tail of them and one by one Brian and Nick did something that let me get around. 

90% of racing is half mental... 

P.S. Who is this? I hate it when I'm conversing with someone that I know but I don't know who...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There is some cool video from Hobbytown's parking lot races on their Facebook page. Shot with an "eye in the sky" quad copter. Good to watch. Looks like a fun day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a YouTube video of the Mod Short Course main shot from the quadcopter


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is a YouTube video of the Mod Short Course main shot from the quadcopter
> 
> Hobbytown USA On Road May 18 2014 - YouTube


awsom quadcopter flyer!!! this guy is smooth!!! great job
who was that?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> awsom quadcopter flyer!!! this guy is smooth!!! great job
> who was that?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


The pilot was Brian Shaw, he works at HobbyTown and is a great 3D helicopter flyer, he put's on a great show flying 3D. You can find him on Youtube. Brianshaw33


----------



## crispy

I'm ready for some more asphalt action. 

I really love that surface and am better on it for whatever reason. 

Actually, I think I'm just better on low grip. I've noticed that on Fridays I'm better (comparatively) in the first qualifier and I go downhill as the grip comes up. I was that way in Nashville and Ft. Wayne too.

Don't know if I can't make the right adjustments to the car or its just my driving...?


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I'm ready for some more asphalt action.
> 
> I really love that surface and am better on it for whatever reason.
> 
> Actually, I think I'm just better on low grip. I've noticed that on Fridays I'm better (comparatively) in the first qualifier and I go downhill as the grip comes up. I was that way in Nashville and Ft. Wayne too.
> 
> Don't know if I can't make the right adjustments to the car or its just my driving...?


it could be a combination of both Gary...what does the car feel like it is doing from the first run compared to the last one.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> it could be a combination of both Gary...what does the car feel like it is doing from the first run compared to the last one.


Smooth early on and too responsive later. Turns in too quick. A lot of oversteer.

I've done simple things like turning down the steering and even putting "sticker" tires on. That helps, but I know I should be doing something else.


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> The pilot was Brian Shaw, he works at HobbyTown and is a great 3D helicopter flyer, he put's on a great show flying 3D. You can find him on Youtube. Brianshaw33


I should have known it would be him . . he is the best I ever seen great job Brian!!


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Smooth early on and too responsive later. Turns in too quick. A lot of oversteer.
> 
> I've done simple things like turning down the steering and even putting "sticker" tires on. That helps, but I know I should be doing something else.


Those you can do, there are also other changes you can make to take away front grip as the traction level comes up. 

Another option is to have your base set up be so its a little lazy but gets better as the track comes to you. That is usually how I have my cars set up for club nights. The next friday ill help you if you want, adjust setup as the night goes on, then I will have you leave that car alone the following week and just run it like that to start the night with and see if you like that.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

crispy said:


> P.S. Who is this? I hate it when I'm conversing with someone that I know but I don't know who...


Steve L.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Traxxas is sponsoring an off road truck race at the Speedway on Friday during Carb Day? Yep!

I didn't know about that until I saw it on their website. Pretty cool. 3:15 PM

http://stadiumsupertrucks.com/ssts/menards-at-the-brickyard-formula-off-road-presented-by-traxxas-to-bring-off-road-truck-racing-to-famed-ims/


----------



## crispy

Starts at 4:40PM.

Do I stay for the truck race or race RC?

That is the question...


----------



## THE READER

Jonsey you have pm


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Starts at 4:40PM.
> 
> Do I stay for the truck race or race RC?
> 
> That is the question...


Right, practice is at 3:15. As for racing...letsee, Crispy or Sammy Hagar...

Hmmm... Such a decision to make!


----------



## crispy

If you even have to think about it, you've already chosen poorly.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## crispy

Is that a black 308? Who uses a black Ferrari in their video?

Scott, you show up at the concert tomorrow in that yellow jumpsuit and I'll pay for your RC racing for a year!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone have a Tamiya light kit (Tamiya LED Light Unit TLU-01) laying around they would like to sell? Making my Apex VTA a cruiser to putz around and practice with... Thanks

--------------------------------------

Guess not / just ordered


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crispy, are you saying you've been daydreaming about picturing me in a yellow jump suit? You're scaring me.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've got an old HPI lighting kit, but it would be overkill for a VTA car. It is designed to light a drift/street car. The only thing I don't like about it is that it had 2 control boxes, unlike the TLU-01 which is one box.

----------

This past week I setup my spare TC4 for VTA, which I raced Friday. Thanks to Indyhobbies.com for painting the Parma 'Cuda. I used a spare 25.5 motor that I had and a 3 year old 5000 mah battery and ended up running the fastest lap in qualifying. Didn't have much luck in the main, but still had a lot of fun.

Thanks everyone for the great racing and close competition in VTA.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I knew that body was fast!


----------



## davidl

Down the steps of the grandstand and to the car, into traffic and am now home in 40 minutes after the checker. Great day at the race track. Congratulations to Martin Plowman and Sage Karam for their fine runs today. Martin's car was a pile till the second pit stop, then he started moving up. Sage started 31 and ended up like 8th. Pretty good for a kid that has not been given his HS diploma as of today. In case some of you dont' remember, both drivers have run with us on one or more Friday nights at Indy RC Raceway.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Didn't know about Sage. That's cool. What did he run? Recently?

We had a great time at the race too. Used the shuttle from IUPUI. That was quick and easy! 

Kyle picked Ryan Hunter-Reay a couple of weeks ago and had a diecast of the DHL car since last year. Not sure why he is is favorite driver, but he has been. I was pulling for Tony Kanaan. Martin Plowman too of course. 

The only bad part was the drunk guy in front of us who would not sit down. He could care less about the race. Never faced forward.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Didn't know about Sage. That's cool. What did he run? Recently?



It was about 5 or 6 months ago. He was over by me and M. Regio for most of the night. I don't know what class he ran, but it was a TC. He surprised me a lot today. He was all over the groove during quals and hit the wall either on carb day or the final practice. I thought that this was a disaster waiting to happen. But, it didn't and he almost won Rookie of the Year. At least I think that is going to K. Bush, so Sage won't get it. But he passed the most cars for position.


----------



## crispy

He had a TT-01. Reggio got him to come in. I think Mike worked on his Star Mazda car or something like that.

Still waiting for Reggio to get to victory lane. Thought he had it today.

Another RC buddy had a bad day. I think Greg Grahn feels bad as he was apologizing to Ed after that crash. I was listening to him on the scanner and he was saying "outside, outside, outside" as Bell was passing Ed high, but when Hinch dove down low you hear Greg yell "inside... oh... hang on."


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> He had a TT-01. Reggio got him to come in. I think Mike worked on his Star Mazda car or something like that.
> 
> Still waiting for Reggio to get to victory lane. Thought he had it today.
> 
> Another RC buddy had a bad day. I think Greg Grahn feels bad as he was apologizing to Ed after that crash. I was listening to him on the scanner and he was saying "outside, outside, outside" as Bell was passing Ed high, but when Hinch dove down low you hear Greg yell "inside... oh... hang on."



Finish a couple of bottles of Fuzzy's and he will forget all about it. Greg is good. Once or twice for fun when we raced 1/4 cars he was in my ear spoting my car as I was racing. I thought it was cool anyway.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Down the steps of the grandstand and to the car, into traffic and am now home in 40 minutes after the checker. Great day at the race track. Congratulations to Martin Plowman and Sage Karam for their fine runs today. Martin's car was a pile till the second pit stop, then he started moving up. Sage started 31 and ended up like 8th. Pretty good for a kid that has not been given his HS diploma as of today. In case some of you dont' remember, both drivers have run with us on one or more Friday nights at Indy RC Raceway.:thumbsup:


I took a ride in the 2-seater at the speedway last year, Plowman drove. He had a lot of laps around that place before his "rookie" year.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This racing Corvette was mighty cool. Caught it just as they were loading it into the truck towards the end of the race on Sunday. Anybody know the scoop on this beast? 

IMO they have finally improved the looks of the Corvette. I've not be crazy about them since about 1972.


----------



## THE READER

regets ama 
you have pm


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Finally finished airbrushing the KISS KAMARO! This was my tribute to the Hottest Band in the Land. (My first concert in 1976 was KISS.) 

They are back on August 22nd, so we won't be racing that night. It will probably be called "The AARP Tour"...ha! 

Not going to use it for VTA. Its not legal without numbers. Just painted it to paint it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looks Kool Skott, killer kamaro...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Do you drive that with a Love Gun controller?:freak:


Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007

Attention all Usgt and VTA racers. This weekend, June 1st, is the Last Bite race at RMR. I know of a half dozen or so racers from Indy already making the trip. Don't be left out and make plans to attend!

Looing forward to a great crowd of racers from all over the region!

info can be found here 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=415526

Monti


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RMR is a really cool track. Wish we could go, but can't unfortunately due to family stuff. We have only been once, but it was great.


----------



## BadSign

I'd love to go too, but unfortunately heading opposite direction to South Bend for soccer. But summer is now here, so more racing for me!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish we could have raced last night. Hope you had a good turnout. 

RC Driver had these "10 RC Racing Commandments" on their website. Thought they were funny and true. Worth sharing:

1. THOU SHALT HAVE FUN

2. THOU SHALT NOT DRIVE ANGRY

3. THY TURN MARSHAL DID NOT WRECK, THEE DID!

4. BY GOING SLOW, THOU SHALT GO FAST

5. THE MORE THOU RELAXETH, THE BETTER THOU DRIVETH

6. THOU SHALT NOT HACK

7. THOU SHALT NOT TAKE THIS SO SERIOUSLY, FOR THOU IST RACING TOY CARS

8. THOU NEVER WINNETH A RACE IN THE FIRST TURN

9. THOU SHALT BE A GOOD LOSER AS WELL AS A GOOD WINNER

10. WATCH THY MOUTH


----------



## BadSign

I give you The Fifteen... Ten Commandments!


----------



## crispy

Scott, are you a soothsayer?

You don't know how appropriate that was for last night...

Although #3 is wrong...


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> Scott, are you a soothsayer?
> 
> You don't know how appropriate that was for last night...
> 
> Although #3 is wrong...


? explain


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> I give you The Fifteen... Ten Commandments!


what is the fifteen ?


----------



## THE READER

last night racing , was the worst night of racing that I have been to there at indy raceway . every one complaining , crying . and want ing to fight, . im very very disappointed about it all . im ready to hang my transmitter up., 
thump down!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

THE READER said:


> last night racing , was the worst night of racing that I have been to there at indy raceway . every one complaining , crying . and want ing to fight, . im very very disappointed about it all . im ready to hang my transmitter up.,
> thump down!!!


I was not there so I don't know what happened but I am wondering what was the deal. Bob, I hope your just upset and not too serious about hanging it up. They are just toy cars. What possibly could have happened to cause all the turmoil at a place we go to have fun.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> last night racing , was the worst night of racing that I have been to there at indy raceway . every one complaining , crying . and want ing to fight, . im very very disappointed about it all . im ready to hang my transmitter up.,
> thump down!!!


This too shall pass. Don't let last night keep you from coming back. I enjoy racing against you. As they say, a bad night at the track is still better than a good day at work 

Maybe it would help if the air conditioning was turned on and it were not so hot and humid inside the building. Just saying.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It was hot up there Wednesday night too, I popped in to buy a charging adapter for my radio and throw my slash down on track but was cooler outside with breeze so I just grabbed my item and left. There were only three or four people downstairs playing so would not have raced anyway? Next time I make it I will bring me a personal fan to keep cool. 

With the track downtime it would seriously be a good time to have an on-road practice night again like last summer...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> It was hot up there Wednesday night too, I popped in to buy a charging adapter for my radio and throw my slash down on track but was cooler outside with breeze so I just grabbed my item and left. There were only three or four people downstairs playing so would not have raced anyway? Next time I make it I will bring me a personal fan to keep cool.
> 
> With the track downtime it would seriously be a good time to have an on-road practice night again like last summer...


I agree wit having some more on road track time. Oh yeah and some A/C too!

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> what is the fifteen ?


Sorry, it was scene from Mel Brooks' "History of the World". Moses walks out with three tablets, and drops one accidentally.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Sorry, it was scene from Mel Brooks' "History of the World". Moses walks out with three tablets, and drops one accidentally.


I actually got that. Love Mel Brooks movies.

I did ask Doug last night about having on-road practice on Thursdays like last summer and it did not sound promising. He said they were still racing oval on Thursdays.


----------



## AquaRacer

*Friday Night Results!!*

Here are the results from the last 2 Fridays..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

After watching the Indycar race on Sunday, I'm starting to lose some respect for Will Power. It is one thing to pull off a late braking aggressive inside pass and another to bounce over the curb and take out 3 other cars in the process. From his in car audio he even claimed that he gave the outside car plenty of room. At least the race stewards made the right call and gave him a drive-thru penalty under green.

----------

When I race VTA, I tend to try to pull off the same type of late entry passing. More often than not, I am successful. However sometimes I fail and take another car out. Feel free to call me out when I fail. The last thing I want is to take any fun away from other racers.

Speaking of fun, I've had a lot of fun this spring racing VTA at Indy RC Raceway. I hope everyone else has too. The racing has been so close, that sometimes just trying to setup a pass can take several laps. When you finally make that pass, you really feel like you've accomplished something. That is truly fun.

I know I'm looking forward to racing this Friday (especially since I couldn't make it last week). We have a bunch of great & helpful guys at the track, which is why I keep coming back.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Dave l, you have a pm.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> After watching the Indycar race on Sunday, I'm starting to lose some respect for Will Power. It is one thing to pull off a late braking aggressive inside pass and another to bounce over the curb and take out 3 other cars in the process. From his in car audio he even claimed that he gave the outside car plenty of room. At least the race stewards made the right call and gave him a drive-thru penalty under green.


Will Power is a schmuck. No respect for him at all anymore.

But the racing stewards are a joke. They didn't penalize Ryan Briscoe when he stuck it between two other cars and wrecked them.

But they did penalize Marco when he got into the back of an erratic and out of control Sato.

Don't forget, the vintage race cars are at IMS this weekend...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys might have seen this. Ride tires now available pre-mounted from Gravity RC. 

http://www.teamgravityrc.com/store1/?~~mode=product&~~id=36907827#!/~/product/id=36907827


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone's interested, I'm selling my Radiopost transmitter and 2 receivers (1 micro, 1 standard). The micro receiver is about the size of a nickel and has 4 channels. The standard is like most others and has 5 channels. Transmitter works flawlessly and I even still have the protective film on the screen. $200 delivered to Indy RC. Great upgrade for anyone still using a SPEKTRUM......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Not sure if anyone watches Wheeler Dealers on Velocity. (http://www.velocity.com/tv-shows/wheeler-dealers)

This week they (or more precisely Edd China), restored an Amphicar. I'm sure Scott Black would have really enjoyed this episode, since it is a car AND a boat.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Not sure if anyone watches Wheeler Dealers on Velocity. (http://www.velocity.com/tv-shows/wheeler-dealers)
> 
> This week they (or more precisely Edd China), restored an Amphicar. I'm sure Scott Black would have really enjoyed this episode, since it is a car AND a boat.


Next to Top Gear, my favorite show. 

There are a lot of the cars they restore I really want. I don't think I'd care for the Amphibicar. 

I would gladly take the Citroen 2CV they did this season.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Top Gear, Fast and Loud are my favorites since Pass Time died on SpeedTV. I still like Powerblock TV that airs on several networks.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This week they (or more precisely Edd China), restored an Amphicar. I'm sure Scott Black would have really enjoyed this episode, since it is a car AND a boat.


I'm still a BBC Top Gear fan first and foremost, but I like Kounting Kars and most of the others. Just don't get time to watch them all. "GEARZ" with Stacey David is a favorite too. 

We've got one master builder in the Indy Admirals, Dave Hampton, who builds the most incredible boats. He has built a fully functioning amphibian car. its amazing. I'll try to find a picture of it. He scratch builds about everything he creates and many of his designs come out of his head like these two: 



















By the way, the Admirals monthly Fast Electric RACING is Sunday starting at noon (registration at 11 am) at the 75th and Shadeland location.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I wil not be able to race with you guys tonight, again. This week its because of my oldest daughter's graduation from high school. Apparently, she thinks that me attending her graduation ceremony tonight is more important that r/c car racing. Apparently, I raised her with messed up priorities! Oh well, nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## crispy

So...? Kyle can drive right? Send him and give him some cash too dad...


----------



## BadSign

Anyone else notice Scott's r/c racing son is mentioned by name, but the non-racing child is just "my oldest daughter"? :jest:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, you guys know my son. If I said, "Emma" you don't know her. LOL. 

And, she thinks racing is "dumb" so you probably don't want to know her!

No, Kyle just turned 16. So, Permit is next. Did you know the cost to add Kyle to our insurance policy is DOUBLE that of Emma! Just because he's a boy. Damn statistics...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Blame the statistics on the teen-age girls. They expect (at least when I was that age) for the boys to drive them everywhere. Or maybe it was because the boys wanted to impress the girls by driving them around in their 'car'. Its not like teen-age boys ever do stupid things in cars, right?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Well, you guys know my son. If I said, "Emma" you don't know her. LOL.
> 
> And, she thinks racing is "dumb" so you probably don't want to know her!
> 
> No, Kyle just turned 16. So, Permit is next. Did you know the cost to add Kyle to our insurance policy is DOUBLE that of Emma! Just because he's a boy. Damn statistics...


This does not bode well for my budget...


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> No, Kyle just turned 16. So, Permit is next. Did you know the cost to add Kyle to our insurance policy is DOUBLE that of Emma! Just because he's a boy. Damn statistics...


Or perhaps they have seen him race an RC car That would explain the rate difference.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> This does not bode well for my budget...


Well I will have one to add in 5 years and another in 16 years so I get to spread it out or I guess I could look at it as paying longer. Oh well. Austin had his heart set on my '73 Stingray but I sold that last summer and now he has been eyeballing my new monster truck project. When Victor is old enough something in the 90's will be an antique. As long as it has a GM on it somewhere it is welcome in my driveway.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

The racing tonight was great. I am not sure how it was for everyone but in both of the heats I raced in the driver etiquette shown by everyone was some of the best that I have ever had the privilege to race with. 

Hats off to you guys. Thanks for the good time.:thumbsup:


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Doug did a great job tonight up in the Race Directors booth calling out lap times, pace, following gap and warning of wrecked cars. The A main prizes was a nice touch too. Gave us a little more than bragging rights for the week.


Well Done


Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> The racing tonight was great. I am not sure how it was for everyone but in both of the heats I raced in the driver etiquette shown by everyone was some of the best that I have ever had the privilege to race with.
> 
> Hats off to you guys. Thanks for the good time.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah



You also drove like a gentleman so good for you too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Don't know where I finished in the VTA A-main tonight, but I had a lot of fun racing tonight. I really enjoyed making John Steger work to out qualify me.

Congrats to Lanny on the win. Not sure if he raced VTA last week, but his car was good tonight. 

I wish Ed Reynolds could have run the main, but he was having motor cooling issues. I believe that Ed had the fast lap in qualifying.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Don't know where I finished in the VTA A-main tonight, but I had a lot of fun racing tonight. I really enjoyed making John Steger work to out qualify me.
> 
> Congrats to Lanny on the win. Not sure if he raced VTA last week, but his car was good tonight.


Super night of vta racing Friday. Real racing with Brian S in the Quals will make you clean up your line for 36 laps straight. Best time I've had in months. If you have a chance to run WITH him do it, it will test you and give you invaluable racing experience. 

Now, if we could just get Lanny to slow down and wait for us in the main,,,,,,,but then his new BOSS motor was very good. His car had as good of speed as Bob Y's VTA which I believe is the quickest legal vta I have encountered.

Of course afterwards, with a tired battery. Brian takes my car out and in 5 laps shows me a new line and runs .2 quicker than any of us all night. Hmm, could he not have shared that with me earlier!

Thanks Brian for making the racing as good as it gets.


----------



## crispy

Ya'll need to get a room...

Hey I wanted to throw out the award for most improved. Obviously it hasn't happened overnight, but John Saylor has made a huge jump in VTA in the last few races. 

See ya all in two weeks. Next Friday I get to camp out with Dean at Belzer. My back can hardly wait.


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Ya'll need to get a room...
> 
> Hey I wanted to throw out the award for most improved. Obviously it hasn't happened overnight, but John Saylor has made a huge jump in VTA in the last few races.
> 
> See ya all in two weeks. Next Friday I get to camp out with Dean at Belzer. My back can hardly wait.


y'all need to dope your rear tires!

ps, you're welcome


----------



## BadSign

I enjoyed watching the 1/12 main last night, since I couldn't race (sigh).
It was interesting seeing the difference between the top cars and the lines they could drive. Made me think about my own setup quite a bit.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

ThrottleKing said:


> The racing tonight was great. I am not sure how it was for everyone but in both of the heats I raced in the driver etiquette shown by everyone was some of the best that I have ever had the privilege to race with.
> 
> Hats off to you guys. Thanks for the good time.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremiah


I have to agree with Jeremiah. Even though I tend to finish at the back of the pack in USGT, it is nice running with guys who don't run through the slower cars. It makes it easier to stay off their line, and makes you want to give them room.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I wish Ed Reynolds could have run the main, but he was having motor cooling issues. I believe that Ed had the fast lap in qualifying.


I wish I could have ran the mains too. Handling was off a little in both my USGT and VTA cars, but both had good speed. Both were running hot and my fan totally quit in my USGT car. It was not worth risking motor damage to continue. Can't afford new motors at the moment. Might not have been as big an issue if it were not 80+ degrees inside, but I will get it resolved before the next race.


----------



## crispy

Here's Crispy in the silver Camaro going into turn one at Indy RC.

That's Franklin in the blue Mustang...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2KYsZlsi4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Here's Crispy in the silver Camaro going into turn one at Indy RC.
> 
> That's Franklin in the blue Mustang...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2KYsZlsi4&feature=youtu.be


I could believe that. 
I think there might be a rumble in the garage after the race.:beatdeadhorse:

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

That happened with the pros in the cars. No idea who was in them at the time.

Unser Jr. ended up beating Eliseo Salazar. I think St. James was third. Really all depended on whose car they got assigned to. The later model Corvettes that Unser Jr. and Lazier got were faaaast. So was the Mustang Boss that St. James had.


----------



## AquaRacer

*Friday Night Results!!*

Here are the results from this past Friday.. 

Even though the turnout was light, I still had a good time and at times the racing was very competitive. Thank you Mr. Yelle for some great lap by lap competition. That was awesome.

Thanks to Doug for running the program and giving away some prizes for 1st place, even though I didn't win any.

Cya all this coming Friday..:wave:


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Here's Crispy in the silver Camaro going into turn one at Indy RC.
> 
> That's Franklin in the blue Mustang...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2KYsZlsi4&feature=youtu.be


 LOL... just like old times... you know there once was a time you would stop and wait for me to get re started.


----------



## Lanracer

Thanks all for giving me a few minutes before the VTA main to get my gear mesh fixed :>)

Getting back out and running some VTA helped remind how important it is to not overdrive the car or tap the boards as those little mistakes make you pay when everyone is running so close together in times. 

I am going to have to miss this Friday but hope to be back on the 20th!


----------



## cwoods34

May be stopping by for some 17.5 TC this Friday..... Bring em out.....


----------



## THE READER

------------------


----------



## THE READER

AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from this past Friday..
> 
> Even though the turnout was light, I still had a good time and at times the racing was very competitive. Thank you Mr. Yelle for some great lap by lap competition. That was awesome.
> 
> Thanks to Doug for running the program and giving away some prizes for 1st place, even though I didn't win any.
> 
> Cya all this coming Friday..:wave:


yes I had a lot of fun in that race also. as for me it was my best race of the night.-----looking forward to some more racing with you like that soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> May be stopping by for some 17.5 TC this Friday..... Bring em out.....


hmm, maybe ill have to bring mine out


----------



## AquaRacer

THE READER said:


> yes I had a lot of fun in that race also. as for me it was my best race of the night.-----looking forward to some more racing with you like that soon.:thumbsup:



I will agree with you.. Hope fully we shall have some more races like that one heat. It was intense to hear Doug announce the race and one lap I was in the lead and then you were and it kept bouncing back and forth for many laps consecutively. Looking forward to friday already..


----------



## BadSign

Put a Novak in my 12th scale tonight- looking to Friday.


----------



## crispy

Well... all ROAR legal speedos are legal for VTA now.


----------



## ThrottleKing

That is great news. Now if they would only engrave the timing marks on the endbells instead of a sticker that can be moved or it's never in the same spot from one motor to the next. That was a big deal to me when I "used" to run Novak motors in any class.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Planing on making a road trip over to Access Hobbies this Saturday. They will race if enough cars show up but if not the track is open 10:00 to 6:00 or 8:00 for practice.

Any interest?


Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

BadSign said:


> Put a Novak in my 12th scale tonight- looking to Friday.


:thumbsup: it will get you around the track for sure!!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Making a road trip over to Access Hobbies this Saturday. They will race if enough cars show up but if not the track is open 10:00 to 6:00 or 8:00 for practice.
> 
> Any interest?
> 
> 
> Jeremiah



Can't make this Saturday, got plans already


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is looking for some asphalt racing this weekend, there are a few people heading up to Portage, IN for the second round of the Midwest Nitro series. They are also running electric TC, both stock and mod. It will be a good chance to check out a new track, as well as see some of the nitro guys run (if you all have not seen the nitro 1/8 guys run, you owe it to yourself to check it out)

Pretty sure I will be doing the double (Indy friday and Portage Sat).....who knows, maybe find a race somewhere on sunday to finish off the weekend :freak:


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is looking for some asphalt racing this weekend, there are a few people heading up to Portage, IN for the second round of the Midwest Nitro series. They are also running electric TC, both stock and mod. It will be a good chance to check out a new track, as well as see some of the nitro guys run (if you all have not seen the nitro 1/8 guys run, you owe it to yourself to check it out)
> 
> Pretty sure I will be doing the double (Indy friday and Portage Sat).....who knows, maybe find a race somewhere on sunday to finish off the weekend :freak:


You have a woman now. No more racing hat tricks for you!


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is looking for some asphalt racing this weekend, there are a few people heading up to Portage, IN for the second round of the Midwest Nitro series. They are also running electric TC, both stock and mod. It will be a good chance to check out a new track, as well as see some of the nitro guys run (if you all have not seen the nitro 1/8 guys run, you owe it to yourself to check it out)
> 
> Pretty sure I will be doing the double (Indy friday and Portage Sat).....who knows, maybe find a race somewhere on sunday to finish off the weekend :freak:


Going and seeing something that runs fuel....Hmmmm. Wait a minute. That is how I got sucked into 1/4 scale. I can't resist myself so I better stay home or I would come home with somebodies 1/8 road car. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Planing on making a road trip over to Access Hobbies this Saturday. They will race if enough cars show up but if not the track is open 10:00 to 6:00 or 8:00 for practice.
> 
> Any interest?
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


I am interested.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Going and seeing something that runs fuel....Hmmmm. Wait a minute. That is how I got sucked into 1/4 scale. I can't resist myself so I better stay home or I would come home with somebodies 1/8 road car. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


You don't need to come home with somebidies 1/8 road car. I already have one new in the box that would be perfect for you. Even have a couple engines.


----------



## Matt P.

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is looking for some asphalt racing this weekend, there are a few people heading up to Portage, IN for the second round of the Midwest Nitro series. They are also running electric TC, both stock and mod. It will be a good chance to check out a new track, as well as see some of the nitro guys run (if you all have not seen the nitro 1/8 guys run, you owe it to yourself to check it out)
> 
> Pretty sure I will be doing the double (Indy friday and Portage Sat).....who knows, maybe find a race somewhere on sunday to finish off the weekend :freak:


Darn, I though I was going to read about a new permanent asphalt track here in Indy. guess I'll continue dreaming.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> That is great news. Now if they would only engrave the timing marks on the endbells instead of a sticker that can be moved or it's never in the same spot from one motor to the next. That was a big deal to me when I "used" to run Novak motors in any class.
> 
> Jeremiah


I hear you. That is my biggest complaint with VTA rules. It is not that hard for Novak to engrave timing marks on motors. Maybe one day.


----------



## crispy

crispy said:


> Well... all ROAR legal speedos are legal for VTA now.


http://www.rctech.net/forum/13323583-post7501.html

for those that don't visit any other forums...


----------



## Monti007

davidl said:


> I am interested.


So you will go to Access hobbies which is 133 miles from Emerson Ave, but you say my track is to far for you at 129 miles from Emerson Ave!

I thought we were friends David! :tongue:

Monti

For the record the asphalt track in Cincinnati is 104 miles from Emerson ave.


----------



## Rockie0366

So i am thinking about getting back in to r/c racing, what are popular classes now a days? I used to run VTA but i don't know what people run anymore and where? ty -Rockie


----------



## ThrottleKing

Rockie0366 said:


> So i am thinking about getting back in to r/c racing, what are popular classes now a days? I used to run VTA but i don't know what people run anymore and where? ty -Rockie


VTA seems pretty consistent week to week for turnouts followed by USGT at Indy R/C, used to be called Indy Slots. 

5135 South Emerson Avenue, Indianapolis

They race on-road on Friday nights at 7:00pm and the doors are open by 4:00pm. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone ever dyed the white (3805) HPI vta wheels by any chance? I was wanting to and was not sure wether or not it would work?

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSCF8&P=7


----------



## THE READER

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone ever dyed the white (3805) HPI vta wheels by any chance? I was wanting to and was not sure wether or not it would work?
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSCF8&P=7


I think Crispy does that all the time yellow


----------



## crispy

You betcha.

Be forewarned. I've noticed two different "colors" of white wheels though. There are some that are a bright white and some that are an off-white. They take the dye differently. I prefer the wheels that are NOT the really bright white.

Leave them in the dye for a good long time. 

Yellow:









Lemon:









FWIW, the brushed chrome wheels do not take the color. I tried it to see if I'd end up with an anodized aluminum look. I didn't.


----------



## crispy

FWIW,

Doug has some HPI vintage wheels up in the shop with screwy offsets. Mainly the gunmetal ones.

Also I noticed that the white set he had on the wall last week had the fronts and rears in the different white color that I'm talking about. Also, the fronts had some sort of nut in the bag with them. Don't know what those are...?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will not be coming to the track Friday. I have been invited to play golf. I figured I should since I have more $ invested in that than R/C. Besides I get a beer every time I tee it up. Since I will be playing on the course in our housing edition I can drive the cart off of the fairway through the neighbors yard and be be in my garage if we run out of the hoppy golden sweet necture while only taking one drop.LOL

I still want to go to Ohio Saturday since I am off work and get some much needed track time if anyone is interested.

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

any 12th scale racer, 
do you use shoe goo on your car body?


----------



## Troy Carter

Guys,

Gravity RC is holding a race next month, July 5th and 6th, at Leisure Hours in Joliet Il. Practice all day Saturday, qualifiers and mains on Sunday.

LH is permanant sealed asphalt, 220' x 125' track. Open tires for sedan classes with the USGT and USVTA classes on their spec tires. The shop stocks all the tires you will want out there including Gravity RC's asphalt sedan tires.

17.5 sedan is the big class generally and be aware that d3.5's are still legal here.

There has been a good group of Mod TC guys out this season...can we get a few of you guys to bolt in a mod motor?










Monti - It's 204 miles from Emerson Ave but worth the drive.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've stopped by Leisure Hours twice over the last couple of years when up in your area for work, but each time you were closed. Not your fault, just the weird hours I could get there. It is a beautiful track! 

Kyle and I plan to run at Indy RC on Friday this week. I think its been a month for us. Every Friday night we've had family things that we had to do. Is there still no compressor at Indy RC? I'll try to remember my little one.

What are your F-1 rules Troy?


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> any 12th scale racer,
> do you use shoe goo on your car body?


Any? I do, but I'm not in the "top tier".

I use it on the rear where the side flaps curve to the back. And I put a little bit across the front and the front quarter panels to give it a bit more rigidity.

But I'm betting that David Lee runs them bare to be fast!


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Any? I do, but I'm not in the "top tier".
> 
> I use it on the rear where the side flaps curve to the back. And I put a little bit across the front and the front quarter panels to give it a bit more rigidity.
> 
> But I'm betting that David Lee runs them bare to be fast!


ShoeGoo adds weight in all the wrong places. Avoid it if possible....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I won't be able to make it Friday. I have a funeral to attend.

Be back next week.

Steve L.


----------



## Monti007

ThrottleKing said:


> I will not be coming to the track Friday. I have been invited to play golf. I figured I should since I have more $ invested in that than R/C. Besides I get a beer every time I tee it up. Since I will be playing on the course in our housing edition I can drive the cart off of the fairway through the neighbors yard and be be in my garage if we run out of the hoppy golden sweet necture while only taking one drop.LOL
> 
> I still want to go to Ohio Saturday since I am off work and get some much needed track time if anyone is interested.
> 
> Jeremiah


To bad, I was looking forward to you kicking my butt again!

Monti


----------



## Monti007

Troy Carter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Gravity RC is holding a race next month, July 5th and 6th, at Leisure Hours in Joliet Il. Practice all day Saturday, qualifiers and mains on Sunday.
> 
> LH is permanant sealed asphalt, 220' x 125' track. Open tires for sedan classes with the USGT and USVTA classes on their spec tires. The shop stocks all the tires you will want out there including Gravity RC's asphalt sedan tires.
> 
> 17.5 sedan is the big class generally and be aware that d3.5's are still legal here.
> 
> There has been a good group of Mod TC guys out this season...can we get a few of you guys to bolt in a mod motor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monti - It's 204 miles from Emerson Ave but worth the drive.


Sounds like a great event, I will make plans for sure. I know Cody Woods is scared of the mod motor but I'm game!

Monti

204 mile to leisure hours, half a can of rockstar, it's dark and I'm wearing sun glasses!


----------



## cwoods34

Monti007 said:


> Sounds like a great event, I will make plans for sure. I know Cody Woods is scared of the mod motor but I'm game!
> 
> Monti
> 
> 204 mile to leisure hours, half a can of rockstar, it's dark and I'm wearing sun glasses!


Not scared of the mod motor, it's the asphalt under the car that makes me cry.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Any? I do, but I'm not in the "top tier".
> 
> I use it on the rear where the side flaps curve to the back. And I put a little bit across the front and the front quarter panels to give it a bit more rigidity.
> 
> But I'm betting that David Lee runs them bare to be fast!




Hah, I am not in the top tier either!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Monti007 said:


> To bad, I was looking forward to you kicking my butt again!
> 
> Monti


I think you drank the koolaid. LOL Maybe I can make that claim one of these days like during a full moon or some kind of cosmic event.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Alright so from Southport area or South side of Indy(my house), these are the distances for racing carpet on-road that I know of that are doable for a one day event except for the last 4 tracks.

10.5mi. Indy R/C
71mi. R/C Hobbies Plus
136mi. Summit Raceway
138mi. Red Mosquito
139mi. Access Hobbies Raceway
205mi. Leisure Hours Raceway
240mi. Harbor Hobbies The Track
287mi. Thunder R/C
298mi. Rapid Competition R/C
302mi. The Gate

Jeremiah


----------



## Troy Carter

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What are your F-1 rules Troy?


190mm - open rubber tire, as in no spec tire. Otherwise same as I think most expect. 2S, 21.5t etc.


----------



## Troy Carter

ThrottleKing said:


> Alright so from Southport area or South side of Indy(my house), these are the distances for racing carpet on-road that I know of that are doable for a one day event except for the last 4 tracks.
> 
> 10.5mi. Indy R/C
> 71mi. R/C Hobbies Plus
> 136mi. Summit Raceway
> 138mi. Red Mosquito
> 139mi. Access Hobbies Raceway
> 205mi. Leisure Hours Raceway
> 240mi. Harbor Hobbies The Track
> 287mi. Thunder R/C
> 298mi. Rapid Competition R/C
> 302mi. The Gate
> 
> Jeremiah


I'm 198 miles from Indy R/C and about 10 miles from Leisure hours so I think we have the opposite commute there.


----------



## xtreme

Have you guys heard of any trophy races this summer at Indy rc? I remember there was one last year but I don't recall the date off hand. I asked Scott a while back but he didnt know of one in the works. 
Thanks Sam


----------



## jonesy112

xtreme said:


> Have you guys heard of any trophy races this summer at Indy rc? I remember there was one last year but I don't recall the date off hand. I asked Scott a while back but he didnt know of one in the works.
> Thanks Sam


the one last summer was close to the weekend of the 4th of july. I havent heard anything about one this year so I am assuming that there wont be one around that time.

I am planning on putting on my big boy pants and going up to Leisure hours for their trophy race right after the 4th though.


----------



## BadSign

Indy r/c had a trophy race on Black Friday last year, not sure it'll be repeated.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think the guys who were behind those trophy races happening in the past are no longer with Indy RC. Doug might be open to that idea, but it might require one of the racers to volunteer to spearhead it. That's my guess.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

NashRacer just announced that the 2014 USVTA Southern Nationals will be held at Thunder RC Raceway in Nashville, TN on September 19th, 20th and 21st. Lots of fun!










Here's the article I did on last years race: http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/10/22/all-american-muscle-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> NashRacer just announced that the 2014 USVTA Southern Nationals will be held at Thunder RC Raceway in Nashville, TN on September 19th, 20th and 21st. Lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the article I did on last years race: http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/10/22/all-american-muscle-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/



Snoopy is the best!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Geez, Snoopy killed this thread. You guys out there?

My car is loaded. Heading to Indy RC soon.


----------



## AquaRacer

Yep, I am here for the moment.. Snoopy Rocks and I will be on the way soon myself to the Track.. It is FFFFFFRRRRRIIIIIIDDDDDDAAAAAAYYYY and time for some more Friday night racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies..


----------



## BadSign

Great night for me- finished every race, nothing burned/ broken, got 3rd in the main, then came home to watch The Oranje crush Spain 5-1!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a good night too. Didn't place high or anything, but I finally got my RIDE tires sorted out and VTA was great as always. I got there early and wasn't in a rush. That was nice.

Some great racing to watch last night too! The battle of the titans in 17.5 TC especially! Some really talented drivers. 

Still wish Judd would give us a little more time between rounds, but I guess that's just the way it is.


----------



## cwoods34

I think a 15 minute break is long enough to let guys burn a battery pack to try stuff out and get food/smoke/etc, but it'll only add 30 minutes to the overall program. And EVERYONE can use the 30 minutes so it benefits all classes.

Just my opinion.....


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I had a good night too. Didn't place high or anything, but I finally got my RIDE tires sorted out and VTA was great as always. I got there early and wasn't in a rush. That was nice.
> 
> Some great racing to watch last night too! The battle of the titans in 17.5 TC especially! Some really talented drivers.
> 
> Still wish Judd would give us a little more time between rounds, but I guess that's just the way it is.


I see Cody agrees with you, as do I. We have asked Judd repeatedly and even talked with Doug, but it falls on deaf ears. They want to go home as soon as possible after the money has been collected.


----------



## Matt P.

We as racers should all get together and open a track. I want to say great tracks like The Gate and the one in Denver (5280 raceway?) are owned and operated like a organization with a board of directors and a membership


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> We as racers should all get together and open a track. I want to say great tracks like The Gate and the one in Denver (5280 raceway?) are owned and operated like a organization with a board of directors and a membership


... and 1! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> I see Cody agrees with you, as do I. We have asked Judd repeatedly and even talked with Doug, but it falls on deaf ears. They want to go home as soon as possible after the money has been collected.


Wether you cared about the folks that were part owners that are all gone now they had the same ideals as most (they were hobbyist / racers too) and once they were gone it was back to days of old. Indy Slots is still open and I am thankful for that. R/Car was a fantastic place and the idea that Matt put forth should have been applied to there. 15 to 20 people on the board paying $50 a month then using good conservative business sense could have least broke even or made a small profit after entry fees.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

An idea that has been floated out there if everyone could get along would be:

All (20) board member duties that rotate from day to day / week to week.

4 track builders
4 announcers
4 people to open and close
4 people to keep pop / snack machine full
4 people that are floaters to cover when others can't make it for any reason.

Elect a president, secretary and set up a checking account then have a completely transparent system where somewhere it is posted for all to see months rent, utilities, insurance, misc cost, gross from entrees and profit or loss for each month.


----------



## BadSign

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, hope you got to spend some quality time with your kids, toys, wives, or lawn.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, hope you got to spend some quality time with your kids, toys, wives, or lawn.



Sounds like a good day for Brian. I have the feeling he enjoyed all 4.


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> We as racers should all get together and open a track. I want to say great tracks like The Gate and the one in Denver (5280 raceway?) are owned and operated like a organization with a board of directors and a membership





Here's Chucky! said:


> Wether you cared about the folks that were part owners that are all gone now they had the same ideals as most (they were hobbyist / racers too) and once they were gone it was back to days of old. Indy Slots is still open and I am thankful for that. R/Car was a fantastic place and the idea that Matt put forth should have been applied to there. 15 to 20 people on the board paying $50 a month then using good conservative business sense could have least broke even or made a small profit after entry fees.





Here's Chucky! said:


> An idea that has been floated out there if everyone could get along would be:
> 
> All (20) board member duties that rotate from day to day / week to week.
> 
> 4 track builders
> 4 announcers
> 4 people to open and close
> 4 people to keep pop / snack machine full
> 4 people that are floaters to cover when others can't make it for any reason.
> 
> Elect a president, secretary and set up a checking account then have a completely transparent system where somewhere it is posted for all to see months rent, utilities, insurance, misc cost, gross from entrees and profit or loss for each month.


There was, in the old days (mid 80's-early 90's), CIRCAR here in town. They did not have their own track, however, and I think that may be why they did not last (Plus a recession in the early 90's didn't help. Tracks dropped like flies). I know they promoted several races, including the velodrome in its early days and I believe some parking lot road/ oval racing as well. I think it's an interesting idea. Not everyone needs a job, though. Too many cooks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> Sounds like a good day for Brian. I have the feeling he enjoyed all 4.


Kyle and I had planned on RC flying all afternoon. But it was too windy. Ended up placing mulch in the flower beds for my wife instead. Felt like Mother's Day! Oh well, it was a nice day outside. 

Where I used to live in Knoxville, TN, the racers there have gotten together and formed a group/club called "ROCCK Racing" which helps with tracks, events and promoting RC racing. Mostly off-road I think, but also some on road. I follow their forum. They created ROCCK because they were losing tracks and what tracks they had weren't run well. 

http://www.rocckracing.com


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Elect a president, secretary and set up a checking account then have a completely transparent system where somewhere it is posted for all to see months rent, utilities, insurance, misc cost, gross from entrees and profit or loss for each month.


That's how the model airplane clubs do it and the Indy Admirals RC Boat Club that some of us belong to. The Admirals is 30 years old this year. That's stability!

They've got a nice website too: 
http://www.indyadmirals.org


----------



## AquaRacer

*Friday Night Results!!*

Here are the results from Friday Night..


----------



## FrankNitti

:thumbsup:


AquaRacer said:


> Here are the results from Friday Night..


----------



## Matt P.

Here's Chucky! said:


> An idea that has been floated out there if everyone could get along would be:
> 
> All (20) board member duties that rotate from day to day / week to week.
> 
> 4 track builders
> 4 announcers
> 4 people to open and close
> 4 people to keep pop / snack machine full
> 4 people that are floaters to cover when others can't make it for any reason.
> 
> Elect a president, secretary and set up a checking account then have a completely transparent system where somewhere it is posted for all to see months rent, utilities, insurance, misc cost, gross from entrees and profit or loss for each month.


That is a good Idea, Chuck. Maybe not so many members of the board. There could be a president, vice president, secretary, treasurer, etc. Then there would be a paying membership of racers. You wouldn't have to be a member to race at said track, but there could be a discount and other perks for paid members. The paid members would vote annually for the board positions which would help with constant evolution of popular classes, etc. One thing I would also add as a elected position would be tech inspector.

For something like this to operate, it would most likely have to be a non-profit.

You could start out without a physical location, then once enough money is raised by paid members, go out and rent a location. Maybe purchase or rent david l's track equipment! see we have it figured out! :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Man, you go away for a week and shit really hits the fan...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You had GREAT weather for Scout Camp Crispy! The two years I took my Den, it was miserable hot.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You had GREAT weather for Scout Camp Crispy! The two years I took my Den, it was miserable hot.


We had hot weather last week for day camp at Belzer. But the pool was still cold. Friday night (camping night) was CHILLY!

Drew has had hot weather Sunday and Monday at Camp Kikthawenund for Webelos camp. I'm home today "working" as I couldn't take another day. Going back up tonight and sitting in front of the campfire program on a 90 degree day. Should be fun!

Can't wait to get back to racing Friday AND SUNDAY!!! I'll put up with the heat for some parking lot racing... Hope Bob air conditions the parking lot...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Camp Kikthawenund is famous for MONSTER Daddy Long Leg Spiders in the platform tents. And the latrines are just wonderful. (sarcasm)

When we were there, all the boys called it "Camp Kick-the-weenie." They thought that was a hoot. The adult leaders had to act like we didn't approve. LOL


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Camp Kikthawenund is famous for MONSTER Daddy Long Leg Spiders in the platform tents.


They were there... in droves...



> And the latrines are just wonderful. (sarcasm)


Drew played a huge part in making them that way.



> When we were there, all the boys called it "Camp Kick-the-weenie." They thought that was a hoot. The adult leaders had to act like we didn't approve. LOL


We called it that too.


----------



## crispy

You all are welcome to post something RC racing related!

Until you do, Scott and I will continue to share Scout camping stories causing you to get email updates that someone has made a new post...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

How about a photo of my latest USGT car? Working on the ride height now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

OK, seriously, here's the scoop on the new USVTA National Points Championship. Starts on August 1st:



_"The main idea behind all of this is to allow us racers a chance to really race against each other with out having to really travel the map.

The points system we will use has been in-use by R/C Air Plane racing for well over 35+ years....so the Point system does work. Check out http://www.nmpra.org/raceresults.htm for more info on what they are doing and how long this has been around. The basics are that racers will get points awarded to them based of the number of entries that are at a given race. The more entries = more points that will be at stake with a minimum of 5 racers needed for the points to count. The races that count are any race that follows USVTA/USGT rules. It can be a club race, regional or national event. It doesn't matter- you just need to have 5 entries and follow the USVTA/USGT class rules. Only your 12 best results over the year will count for the National Points. We went with 12 races because we figure that people can try to make 1 race a month and still have a chance to be in the points. Really the way this is structured you can race as many times as you can in a year as long as they are following USVTA/USGT rules at the races. Now we know that some club racing is a little relaxed with the rules and we understand this and accept that not all club racing will be 100% USVTA/USGT rules...ie driver figure or other local rule adjustments to promote racing. However the core rules need to be followed Weight, Motor, ESC, Battery limit, Tires and Bodies.

Here comes the "BUT"--For larger events that offer these classes, they need to follow the rules 100%. So for example, if a race, like say the ROAR nationals, that would not count in the points. As they use their own rules. However a race like the Snowbirds Nationals that does follow USVTA rules that would count and you can see how this is going.

The full rules are on our Google site for anyone to see and download
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/


Please feel free to ask any questions most everything is covered on the website but we will be on here to help answer anything that pops up. 

We will open enrollment on July 1st and the races will count after August 1st.

Thanks
Rob King and Kevin Kane" _

Here's a link to their new thread if you want to subscribe:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/820134-us-vintage-trans-am-usgt-national-points-championship.html


----------



## crispy

Who is going to track our points for the Club races at Indy RC?

I nominate Scott!


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> You all are welcome to post something RC racing related!
> 
> Until you do, Scott and I will continue to share Scout camping stories causing you to get email updates that someone has made a new post...


GC:
RC related, Please dope your rear tires when racing, you are giving Nobletuckians a not so favorable reputation.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> GC:
> RC related, Please dope your rear tires when racing, you are giving Nobletuckians a not so favorable reputation.


That car was ready to rock otherwise. Once you did that. It was on rails. 

We'll see if my one week layoff has put me behind the eight ball.

I haven't even been down in the basement (where I keep my cars) since I took my stuff down there 10 days ago.

FYI, the Noblesville Millers play for the 4A state championship in baseball this Friday.


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Who is going to track our points for the Club races at Indy RC?
> 
> I nominate Scott!


If Brian B continues his excellent race result postings, i imagine they could be submitted for evidence. the real challenge is enforcing this part of the equation:

_*However the core rules need to be followed Weight, Motor, ESC, Battery limit, Tires and Bodies.*_


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> If Brian B continues his excellent race result postings, i imagine they could be submitted for evidence. the real challenge is enforcing this part of the equation:
> 
> _*However the core rules need to be followed Weight, Motor, ESC, Battery limit, Tires and Bodies.*_


I'd suggest someone who DOESN'T run VTA at Indy RC to do the teching and point configuring. If someone doesn't want to be tech'd, they don't participate in the points series, simple as that.


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> I'd suggest someone who DOESN'T run VTA at Indy RC to do the teching and point configuring. If someone doesn't want to be tech'd, they don't participate in the points series, simple as that.


Consider yourself nominated,
I second the motion,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
motion carries. 
Congratulations! you are the winner.

Plus, wont that look good on a resume'!

PS, i wonder if we could get Chuck P from Cincy over to HTUSA for 17.5 TC, he and i had a great time racing last friday. he pulled over and waited twice for me so that we could have some close racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I wondered about tracking points too. Maybe it's done on the honor system? Is that still possible in 2014?

No racing for us on Friday due to family stuff. Bummer.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> I'd suggest someone who DOESN'T run VTA at Indy RC to do the teching and point configuring.


That's why I nominated Scott!


----------



## FrankNitti

regets ama said:


> PS, i wonder if we could get Chuck P from Cincy over to HTUSA for 17.5 TC, he and i had a great time racing last friday. he pulled over and waited twice for me so that we could have some close racing.


Mr Steger, does this mean that you are going to run 17.5 TC ? It's looking like I'll have to bring mine also. I'm running VTA for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> That's why I nominated Scott!


Hey, I've been there the Fridays you've been gone. Well, some of them. :thumbsup:

In reading the other forum, the track Race Director is supposed to send in the weekly VTA race summary to the USVTA national points contact and then they take it from there. We may have to appoint someone to do that. They could be paid in Yoo-Hoo.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sunday is parking lot on-road racing at Hobbytown with Rockin' Bob. Sounds like a blast!

(I can't make that again this month. Same date/time as the Indy Admirals annual club picnic/fun run at Castleton Farms. Wish I could do both but the picnic I can get my family to come to. That's a rare thing so I have to give that priority.) 

Looks like GREAT weather for both events!










Here's the flyer on the Hobbytown event: http://www.indyhobbies.com/HobbytownUSARacingFlyer2014.pdf


----------



## cwoods34

Hopefully I'll be there tomorrow for 17.5 and put some more laps on the new Serpent TC. 

For those keeping track, Spongebob-themed bodies are 3 for 3 in TC


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Hopefully I'll be there tomorrow for 17.5 and put some more laps on the new Serpent TC.
> 
> For those keeping track, Spongebob-themed bodies are 3 for 3 in TC


If that's the key, maybe I need to paint another MarioKart car!


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> For those keeping track, Spongebob-themed bodies are 3 for 3 in TC


I have a J71 here at home needing a paint job. 

I wish I could find a reputable painter that can turn it around in less than 60 days and I would have it painted up like this:


----------



## ThrottleKing

What about this?










Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Or this? Realism

























Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I have a J71 here at home needing a paint job.
> 
> I wish I could find a reputable painter that can turn it around in less than 60 days and I would have it painted up like this:


Excellent choice, you share a first name and have similar lap times!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## ThrottleKing

New body for the 1/12 GT 










I like it. My kind of paintjob too. Hey Jonesy can you do this one?

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> New body for the 1/12 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. My kind of paintjob too. Hey Jonesy can you do this one?
> 
> Jeremiah


Yeah, that one would be easy


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> New body for the 1/12 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. My kind of paintjob too. Hey Jonesy can you do this one?
> 
> Jeremiah


Those bodies for the European 12th scale class are really cool and a reason I would get another 12th scale but the Associated I had would not work because all the euro bodies use body post pointing to the back of rear pod horizontal instead of vertical. I bought a body similar to this one and couldn't get to work. I think it is meant for the Schumacher Supastox but if you figure a way to mount to a 12th scale we run in the USA I would be curious to jump back in because I never cared much for the 12th scale bodies everyone runs. Looks cool so let us know if you grab one and it works cause I'd love to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think I can make it work. I would have to shave off 2-3mm off the rear wheels to be just inside the body. The wheel base is very close to where we are with the doorstop bodies. I am thinking about it. However I also think that if I want a GT car body on a pancar I might as well get another World GT car and race that if anyone else is willing to pony up for those as well. 13.5 1 cell blinky on spec tires. I have not ran one since R/Car. We all know we need more foam tire classes at Indy so we can get the grip level of the track up more. Just think of a bigger 1/12 on steroids. Besides I am thinking of getting rid of the Xray'14 since I like my other car a little more, something has to sit out everyweek so I only run two classes but as attendance picks up and the night gets longer I can do three and I have been known to run four cars a night but that is only ok if everything runs well and I don't have to tinker with them much.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah, that one would be easy


You know I have to have the British Racing Green instead of that dreadful black though.

Jeremiah


----------



## RustyS

MacAllister has TC body styles for 1/12 scale cars. http://www.mcallisterracing.com/


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a Futaba 3PKS Super with Fasst Module and receiver for sale if any one needs a radio or an extra one. Manual included and it comes with a lipo and a nicad pack.

$150 OBO


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I must say that I enjoyed racing on carpet and onroad again since I've been away for a couple of months. My 12th scale ran good and my usgt needs a little help in the motor department. Hopefully I will have my 17.5 tc back out soon still needs a servo and esc.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Xray part lot for sale*

Have a box of xray parts if anyone interested. A little over $150 worth of stuff loose and factory sealed still. I prefer not to break stuff up and sell piece by piece. Will take $85 or best offer... Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Chucky you have a PM..


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> Chucky you have a PM..


LOL I knew it.


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

FrankNitti said:


> Chucky you have a PM..


I knew Franklin would be all over it. Lol


----------



## crispy

That one Spec-R part makes it worth it all by itself...


----------



## FrankNitti

Waltss2k said:


> I knew Franklin would be all over it. Lol





ThrottleKing said:


> LOL I knew it.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah



LOL... :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Sure is quite around here.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> Sure is quite around here.


It's also quiet.


----------



## Waltss2k

Stupid smartphone


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> Stupid smartphone


Smart phones for smart users!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I "THINK" I might be able to make it this Friday. I plan on running USGT and 1/12. I am opting for USGT since it sat out the last couple times but I will bring along the 17.5TC just in case I decide to run all three. The 1/12 will suffer if I do that unless we have a large enough crow to stretch the night out. :hat:

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

Not sure I'll be there Friday- apparently the wife is making "plans".


----------



## Waltss2k

I am coming Friday with 12th scale and usgt as my 17.5 tc is still down. Just ordered a Hobbywing esc for it today so should have it back on the track by next weekend.


----------



## davidl

Doug said last week that Indy RC Raceway will be open on Friday, July 4. He said the regular race schedule will be ran. Anyone planning to attend. I am not sure I can make it.


----------



## crispy

I think he's nuts. But like Franklin said, it'll be a good practice session for him if nothing else.

I say run all classes together!


----------



## xtreme

Off work on the 4th and Indys is open! ...Road trip!


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't know yet about July 4th.


----------



## ThrottleKing

We might get to see the Fireworks from there that is if we are not on the drivers stand. :tongue:

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

xtreme said:


> Off work on the 4th and Indys is open! ...Road trip!


Come on down!!! I'll be there and I'm sure a few others will join us. :thumbsup:

David


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> Come on down!!! I'll be there and I'm sure a few others will join us. :thumbsup:
> 
> David


I should be there on the 4th. Not going to make it tomorrow night though. 

Heck, I might even stay for the mains for the first time in a long time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun racing last night at Indy RC. especially liked the 20 minute breaks. That made a big difference for us on keeping batteries charged and having cars ready.

The website domain is still a problem. The actual website is still running and pops up on a google search fortunately. 

http://www.indyrc.homestead.com


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Fun racing last night at Indy RC. especially liked the 20 minute breaks. That made a big difference for us on keeping batteries charged and having cars ready.
> 
> 
> http://www.indyrc.homestead.com



+1.... Thanks for extra time Judd :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*Doug is Listening*

Have you noticed how nice and wide the layouts have been over the past few weeks?

Have you noticed the extra test and tune time between Quals?

Thanks Doug for listening and executing.


----------



## Waltss2k

Having a delima on weather to stay in usgt or go back to Vta. I have everything to run vta except a motor and kinda the same for gt just need a motor or two. Decisions decisions.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Having a delima on weather to stay in usgt or go back to Vta. I have everything to run vta except a motor and kinda the same for gt just need a motor or two. Decisions decisions.


VTA all the way.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> VTA all the way.


yes I agree, vta is the most all around better class , although it gets

a little testy sometime, from all the different driving skill im guessing.
and you don't have to worry if you have enough cars to race that night, seams like always two full heats.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

regets ama said:


> Have you noticed how nice and wide the layouts have been over the past few weeks?
> 
> Have you noticed the extra test and tune time between Quals?
> 
> Thanks Doug for listening and executing.


The extra time was great. The track layout needed a little tweak.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> VTA all the way.


Yeah if you want to run a Novak motor and mess with the sticker placement issues and once again $40 set of HPI tires. LOL Just go through that car and free up the speed. That Orca is more than fine for USGT.


Jeremiah


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> Have you noticed how nice and wide the layouts have been over the past few weeks?
> 
> Thanks Doug for listening and executing.


But I like tight and technical tracks :tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> But I like tight and technical tracks :tongue:


I agree I like the tighter tracks too and I loved the pit lane in front of the drivers stand to distance the track a bit more. Moving the lanes three feet out makes a huge difference on visibility. Not that i hated Fridays layout but when a USGT gets into the 7.6s, that tells me the track is too open. I like it when the 1/12 just dip into the 8.5s or longer. When you have such low lap times it is so much more detrimental when you miss a line or have a bad lap or crash. I would like to see USGT go to 8 min mains too. 

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I got to get back to my VRC and get some more laps in. This silly rc game has me hooked and now I have figured it out a little more and it is getting easier to drive now. Its different in real life but the game is fun since I get to use my radio to drive with. Im getting waxed by someone overseas, probably the same 8 year old that destroys me at Halo in Xbox live. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone for some fun with Tamiya Mini's on Friday, the 11th of July? Only need 4!


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Yeah if you want to run a Novak motor and mess with the sticker placement issues and once again $40 set of HPI tires. LOL Just go through that car and free up the speed. That Orca is more than fine for USGT.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah



Lol the sticker placement issue? That's something that has never been an issue at any national event I have been too, or honestly at any race I've heard about. The only ones I ever have seen brought it up is a few guys from FL that use that as the argument to open up the motor rules. It certainly won't be an issue during club races.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Lol the sticker placement issue? That's something that has never been an issue at any national event I have been too, or honestly at any race I've heard about. The only ones I ever have seen brought it up is a few guys from FL that use that as the argument to open up the motor rules. It certainly won't be an issue during club races.


I am just saying it because I have two old novak endbells in my desk and the timing decals are not exactly in the same place to adjust the timing. Seems stupid and lazy on Novak's part to continue to decal their timing instead of having it etched or engraved.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Still just can't decide.


----------



## jonesy112

Waltss2k said:


> Still just can't decide.


VTA would seem to be the logical choice. There is always a good crowd of them every week at Indy RC, and it is a larger class at all of the national level events than USGT is.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Yeah if you want to run a Novak motor and mess with the sticker placement issues and once again $40 set of HPI tires. LOL Just go through that car and free up the speed. That Orca is more than fine for USGT.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Walt,

The root of what Jeremiah says is that you will spend more money in VTA, mostly due to the tires and wheels and with this I agree. 

I am spending less to go fast in USGT than I am in VTA these days.

I generally go through bodies faster running VTA than I do in USGT which adds to the cost.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I generally go through bodies faster running VTA than I do in USGT which adds to the cost.
> 
> -Ed


Stop hitting things.


----------



## regets ama

*Layouts*



microed said:


> But I like tight and technical tracks :tongue:


Interesting,

I like technical too, it helps the learning process. What I do know is the last few outings had better passing and when an altercation occurred cars weren't bouncing back and forth off the cross boards thanks to the wide lanes.

Given the size of the carpet only so much can be done and retain the wider lanes.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Stop hitting things.


AND blowing stuff up too. Right? LOL

I couldn't resist. I know it sucks. Been there before.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Stop hitting things.


I don't hit things. Things jump out in front of my car!



regets ama said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I like technical too, it helps the learning process. What I do know is the last few outings had better passing and when an altercation occurred cars weren't bouncing back and forth off the cross boards thanks to the wide lanes.
> 
> Given the size of the carpet only so much can be done and retain the wider lanes.


The amount of available track pieces has a lot to do with what can be built too. Harder to build a tight and technical track when you don't have enough pieces to do it.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> AND blowing stuff up too. Right? LOL
> 
> I couldn't resist. I know it sucks. Been there before.
> 
> Jeremiah


Ouch, man. Ouch.


----------



## Waltss2k

microed said:


> I don't hit things. Things jump out in front of my car!
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of available track pieces has a lot to do with what can be built too. Harder to build a tight and technical track when you don't have enough pieces to do it.


Calandra has been making the click track again since about the 1st of the year or so.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So are we going to participate in the national VTA points championship? Its $15 per driver.

Here's the rules: https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/

Here's the forum about it: 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/820134-us-vintage-trans-am-usgt-national-points-championship.html


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So are we going to participate in the national VTA points championship? Its $15 per driver.


I have no interest in it.


----------



## Waltss2k

Not me. I'm not running vta as of now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You have lost your "cool factor" if you don't run VTA Walt. National statistics show that guys who run Vintage Trans Am live longer, have lower blood pressure and are more attractive to the ladies. Well, that and you have to wear Old Spice too. 

It sounds like they are expecting the tracks to keep track of it. But I don't know how realistic that is. If we have to send results in ourselves, then they might be surprised at how I keep winning the A Main every week!


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Ouch, man. Ouch.


You have a PM


----------



## jra4343

*For Sale Tamiya TT-01 Chassis, Motor, ESC, Battery, Mercedes Benz Touring Car Body*

For sale is a Tamiya TT-01 Radio Controlled 1/10th scale chassis ready to race just add transmitter. car comes with a Tamiya Brushless/Brushed ESC 02S, Mabuchi RS-540 Torque Tuned Motor, GENS 2400 7.4 V 25C Lipo Battery, Futaba S3004 Steering Servo and a FS-GT2 receiver. Any questions text (765) 625-0882 Asking $300 I accept paypal.


----------



## Waltss2k

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You have lost your "cool factor" if you don't run VTA Walt. National statistics show that guys who run Vintage Trans Am live longer, have lower blood pressure and are more attractive to the ladies. Well, that and you have to wear Old Spice too.
> 
> It sounds like they are expecting the tracks to keep track of it. But I don't know how realistic that is. If we have to send results in ourselves, then they might be surprised at how I keep winning the A Main every week!


I never had any Cool factor. I do like running the class.


----------



## Waltss2k

Anybody know if doug is opening any earlier than 3 tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I also had a guy ask me if he was still racing oval VTA on Thursday. Anyone know the answer to that?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Today is FRIDAY since its a short week. I think we are fire-working tomorrow night, but if not, I'll head over. Hopefully you get a good turnout.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I also had a guy ask me if he was still racing oval VTA on Thursday. Anyone know the answer to that?


I ask one one the guy's who still runs Bombers and he said no.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Today is FRIDAY since its a short week. I think we are fire-working tomorrow night, but if not, I'll head over. Hopefully you get a good turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good turnout / good racing…… low turnout / great practice session. WIN!!!! WIN!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoods34

I'll probably be there tomorrow. Bring your cars to me and I'll work on them. Or I'll gladly drive it for you and see if I can help out. Or just stop by my pit and look at the new Serpent TC. I may even let you drive it if you ask. I'll be running 17.5 TC regardless.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will not be making it this Friday because the gas company asked if I would come in on a Holiday and pay me double time, I politely said yes.LOL:thumbsup:

And Saturday too.:woohoo:

Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama

*outdoor racing*

Should be a good turnout, worth the drive.

Time to try out BD7 in Mod and lots of VTA last time (2.85 FDR)

We'll see if Jonesy can get my Yokomo as good as his XRAY!

C'mon Cody, I hear Monti is going for another win up there.


----------



## BadSign

My crc alter ego conversion came today, putting it together today and tomorrow.


----------



## Waltss2k

Got 3 Novak GTB2 with X drive esc's for sale $ 60 each. Plus shipping. These came out of my USGT, 17.5 Tc and one was extra as a backup.


----------



## jonesy112

Anyone else thinking about making the trip up to Joliet tomorrow besides John and myself?

It will be a good turnout on one of the nicest tracks in the country.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Anyone else thinking about making the trip up to Joliet tomorrow besides John and myself?
> 
> It will be a good turnout on one of the nicest tracks in the country.


HMMMMM???? I am thinking but on one hand I don't have enough tire selection for asphalt yet but I do like the pavement. I will think on it for an hour or two. Are you guys running mod or 17.5? All I have left for mod is a 6.5 Novak that I ran one night in my Sprint car. I would assume that since they have USGT that they must use the Ride tires for that class correct? If so that car is covered but My Xray needs some tires.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Anyone else thinking about making the trip up to Joliet tomorrow besides John and myself?
> 
> It will be a good turnout on one of the nicest tracks in the country.


HMMMMM???? I am thinking but on one hand I don't have enough tire selection for asphalt yet but I do like the pavement. I will think on it for an hour or two. Are you guys running mod or 17.5? All I have left for mod is a 6.5 Novak that I ran one night in my Sprint car. I would assume that since they have USGT that they must use the Ride tires for that class correct? If so that car is covered but My Xray needs some tires.

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> HMMMMM???? I am thinking but on one hand I don't have enough tire selection for asphalt yet but I do like the pavement. I will think on it for an hour or two. Are you guys running mod or 17.5? All I have left for mod is a 6.5 Novak that I ran one night in my Sprint car. I would assume that since they have USGT that they must use the Ride tires for that class correct? If so that car is covered but My Xray needs some tires.
> 
> Jeremiah


Im running both, and I believe John is running a few classes as well, but not sure which ones.

No need for tire selection, they sell Sorex tires there and thats what you will want for either TC class. 36 with red inserts, tire selection handled 

A boosted 6.5 should be fine for mod, I was running a boosted 5.5 there last time with a mild amount of boost and was with them in a straight line. 

Yes, USGT is the ride tires, esp since Paul L is the one promoting this race.


----------



## crispy

While you turkeys were toy car racing Friday, this is what I was racing:






Now I just have to figure out which kid I'm going to sell so I can go back and do it again...


----------



## Troy Carter

jonesy112 said:


> Anyone else thinking about making the trip up to Joliet tomorrow besides John and myself?
> 
> It will be a good turnout on one of the nicest tracks in the country.


I'll be there. It helps that it's only 15 minutes from me!


----------



## Troy Carter

ThrottleKing said:


> HMMMMM???? I am thinking but on one hand I don't have enough tire selection for asphalt yet but I do like the pavement. I will think on it for an hour or two. Are you guys running mod or 17.5? All I have left for mod is a 6.5 Novak that I ran one night in my Sprint car. I would assume that since they have USGT that they must use the Ride tires for that class correct? If so that car is covered but My Xray needs some tires.
> 
> Jeremiah


A 6.5 will get you close enough to have some serious fun in Mod but if that isn't enough I'll loan you a 4.0 or 4.5 if you make it today.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> While you turkeys were toy car racing Friday, this is what I was racing. Now I just have to figure out which kid I'm going to sell so I can go back and do it again...


The exhaust note is wonderful. Did you guys have microphones, or just hand signals?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The exhaust note is wonderful. Did you guys have microphones, or just hand signals?


Full radio communication. And yes, the Ferrari sounded like music to my ears.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Did you give your wife the "Steve McQueen look" afterwards? 

Did it work? LOL


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did you give your wife the "Steve McQueen look" afterwards?
> 
> Did it work? LOL


The "smoulder" has no effect on her.

Of course it didn't help that I drove two cars...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> The "smoulder" has no effect on her.
> 
> Of course it didn't help that I drove two cars...


Or that you don't look like Steve McQueen.


----------



## crispy

Dang this place is slow...

The guys that went up and raced on asphalt... no stories?

Franklin, how many showed on the 4th?

I want to get back to racing but I will miss another Friday. Some crap about it being her dad's birthday...


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Dang this place is slow...
> 
> The guys that went up and raced on asphalt... no stories?
> 
> Franklin, how many showed on the 4th?


Dave, Bob, and I showed up and raced VTA on the 4th while everyone else was busy trying to blow their fingers off.

I did practice with my USGT car and I was finally able to get enough traction to make it traction roll. This made me very happy. I can now make my set-up less aggressive because I have a little traction to work with. Always better to have too much traction than not enough.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Dave, Bob, and I showed up and raced VTA on the 4th while everyone else was busy trying to blow their fingers off.
> 
> I did practice with my USGT car and I was finally able to get enough traction to make it traction roll. This made me very happy. I can now make my set-up less aggressive because I have a little traction to work with. Always better to have too much traction than not enough.


A little drift is fun. Sometimes you have to back it in the corner.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I did not go pavement racing and I really like it but I couldn't locate a traveling buddy in time and a 3.5 hour one way trip would bore me to death by myself not to mention the $4.00+ per gallon for my car. In the warm months I have to use premium to keep the spark knock away with the 20psi of boost in the turbo. It sucks but it is sure fun to break the posted speed limit with. I usually pretend I am still racing on my way home after Friday nights. The Regal likes to eat Mustangs for a late night snack.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> A little drift is fun.
> 
> Jeremiah


I agree, but when your car is drifting and your competitors are not, well that is not too much fun.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Dang this place is slow...
> 
> The guys that went up and raced on asphalt... no stories?
> 
> Franklin, how many showed on the 4th?
> 
> I want to get back to racing but I will miss another Friday. Some crap about it being her dad's birthday...


I think it was a total of 8 that showed up, it was a great night to get some track time in. I was able to try out a couple of things. looking forward to racing this Friday. 

Hang in there Gary, we'll keep your pit spot saved. :wave:


----------



## regets ama

*Gravity RC race in Joliet*



crispy said:


> Dang this place is slow...
> 
> The guys that went up and raced on asphalt... no stories?
> 
> Franklin, how many showed on the 4th?
> 
> I want to get back to racing but I will miss another Friday. Some crap about it being her dad's birthday...


Monti, Jonesy and I went up for the event, super competition. Monti got first in 17.5TC and second only to Paul L in TC Mod (that's real good!). Jonesy Qual'd 4th in 17.5 and had a rough start, all the way to the back in the first two turns. He ran his way back to 4th I believe. I got second in VTA (2.85 FDR) and second in 17.5TC B Main.

That track is just awesome, need to run it at least once a year.

The wife discarded the trophies already, but they did sit on the fireplace mantel for the evening. she asked where we could take them to cash them in, no where, so out they went!


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Jonesy Qual'd 4th in 17.5 and had a rough start, all the way to the back in the first two turns. He ran his way back to 4th I believe.


Doesn't he do that every big race?




regets ama said:


> I got second in VTA (2.85 FDR)



Crap, with my mad skilz on asphalt I could have had a top ten...


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> I got second in VTA (2.85 FDR)


I don't think it would be possible for me to gear my VTA cars anywhere near that low of an FDR. I am almost out of gear options running the size of track they have at Indy RC.


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> I don't think it would be possible for me to gear my VTA cars anywhere near that low of an FDR. I am almost out of gear options running the size of track they have at Indy RC.


What car do you have for your ed? I've seen nearly ever possible chassis run out there with success. Just may need to change a spur gear


----------



## BadSign

Hey 12th scalers, will any of you have a tire truer with you this Friday?


----------



## microed

jonesy112 said:


> What car do you have for your ed? I've seen nearly ever possible chassis run out there with success. Just may need to change a spur gear


For VTA I run a TC3 or a TC4. I have already cut away a bunch of the chassis under the pinion gear to be able to fit the size of pinions I run now and I would hesitate to cut any more on them for fear of weakening the chassis too much. If I go with a spur that is much smaller, I may not be able to move the motor over far enough. I might be able to get close to a 3.1 FDR, but my guess is that would be about it without some kind of risky chassis mod.


----------



## Monti007

ThrottleKing said:


> I did not go pavement racing and I really like it but I couldn't locate a traveling buddy in time and a 3.5 hour one way trip would bore me to death by myself not to mention the $4.00+ per gallon for my car. In the warm months I have to use premium to keep the spark knock away with the 20psi of boost in the turbo. It sucks but it is sure fun to break the posted speed limit with. I usually pretend I am still racing on my way home after Friday nights. The Regal likes to eat Mustangs for a late night snack.
> 
> Jeremiah


You could have contacted me, I went up by my self. I under stand not driving alone but I find fault on your gas price excuse. :tongue:

It's approximately 408 miles round trip (204 one way) from Indy slots to the Leisure hours track. I am going to make an assumption that your beast of a car gets about 25 miles per gal.

408/25= 16.32 gal x $4.00 per gal = $65.28
408/25 = 16.32 gal x $3.50 per gal = $57.12

$65.28 - $51.12 = $8.16 difference in fuel costs. If gas were 3.00 per gallon you would save $16.32. So I understand wanting to save $8.16 to not go racing and having a good time. :wave:

All in good fun, I hope you can make it down to Cincy, we are runing this Sunday. I will have my mod and 17.5 car ready for anyone who wants to run.

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> The Regal likes to eat Mustangs for a late night snack.
> 
> Jeremiah


Back in my “wild and crazy day’s” I would have took offense to that comment and would have to ask you to meet me on 465 to settle things. These days when I jump in the Stang I put the top down, let my hair blow in the wind and stick to the posted speed limit. :dude: LOL

PS… Just for the record I have rode in Jeremiah’s Regal and yes, it is fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Does the Regal still have the Supercharged 3800 GM powerplant?

I had that in my Grand Prix GTP and my dad had an Olds with the same deal. Both were fast. Of course, his was more of a sleeper...


----------



## Troy Carter

Monti, Jonesy, John...Thanks for coming to LH last weekend I know Ken and Garcia were looking excited to have you guys running in 17.5 with them and I was really happy with the Mod TC turnout.


----------



## jonesy112

Troy Carter said:


> Monti, Jonesy, John...Thanks for coming to LH last weekend I know Ken and Garcia were looking excited to have you guys running in 17.5 with them and I was really happy with the Mod TC turnout.


I think we are going to head back up again saturday for the points race this weekend. I just wish that track wasnt 3 hours away, id be there 3 times a week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Monti007 said:


> You could have contacted me, I went up by my self. I under stand not driving alone but I find fault on your gas price excuse. :tongue:
> 
> It's approximately 408 miles round trip (204 one way) from Indy slots to the Leisure hours track. I am going to make an assumption that your beast of a car gets about 25 miles per gal.
> 
> 408/25= 16.32 gal x $4.00 per gal = $65.28
> 408/25 = 16.32 gal x $3.50 per gal = $57.12
> 
> $65.28 - $51.12 = $8.16 difference in fuel costs. If gas were 3.00 per gallon you would save $16.32. So I understand wanting to save $8.16 to not go racing and having a good time. :wave:
> 
> All in good fun, I hope you can make it down to Cincy, we are runing this Sunday. I will have my mod and 17.5 car ready for anyone who wants to run.
> 
> Monti


Just for the record. If I can control myself the Regal will get 35 on the highway but that is asking alot, of self restraint.LOL 

Truthfull I forgot all about it until I read one of Jonesy's posts and then I had to wait till the wife got back to see if she had any plans for me on Sunday. There you go are you happy I had to openly admit that she is the boss.

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Just for the record. If I can control myself the Regal will get 35 on the highway but that is asking alot, of self restraint.LOL
> 
> Truthfull I forgot all about it until I read one of Jonesy's posts and then I had to wait till the wife got back to see if she had any plans for me on Sunday. There you go are you happy I had to openly admit that she is the boss.
> 
> Jeremiah


Actually, Jeremiah, I am very surprised you get around as much as you do since the little one just came along.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Hey 12th scalers, will any of you have a tire truer with you this Friday?



I had not planned on bringing a truer. What tires do you need cut?


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> These days when I jump in the Stang I put the top down, let my hair blow in the wind and stick to the posted speed limit. :dude: LOL


What hair? LOL!


----------



## FrankNitti

microed said:


> What hair? LOL!


I was wondering how long it was gonna take somebody to comment on that lol


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I had not planned on bringing a truer. What tires do you need cut?


I was hoping to cut down the tires I had, wanted to get to the size that the rest of you run.


----------



## Waltss2k

Brian I can bring mine if you like.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks Walt. I had a truer years ago and sold it. Looks like I need another.


----------



## Troy Carter

jonesy112 said:


> I think we are going to head back up again saturday for the points race this weekend. I just wish that track wasnt 3 hours away, id be there 3 times a week.


So I should really be nice to my wife so that she will let me go again this weekend!!!

I'd love to be out there 3-days a week but without being prepped it's about useless. The dust that collects really kills any traction.


----------



## jonesy112

Troy Carter said:


> So I should really be nice to my wife so that she will let me go again this weekend!!!
> 
> I'd love to be out there 3-days a week but without being prepped it's about useless. The dust that collects really kills any traction.


looks like we need to be nice to mother nature tomorrow so she lets us play at some point this weekend.....the forecast is not looking good at all


----------



## Waltss2k

It sure sounds like fun. I always wanted to run on a nice paved track. One if these days.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing - I have sent you a PM.


----------



## ThrottleKing

PM replied.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Where is everyone? Iowa was last night and the Nascar race is almost over and there is just under an hour of GTLMS racing in Canada to go. Maybe some German supercar racing in Moscow later but some one still has a few minutes to stir up something. I am fliping between the two and DVRing the Moscow race while putting a storage charge on my batteries that I used Friday night. Stopped by HT yesterday between work orders and picked up some chassis protector for Sundays pavement race.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I'm back! Admit it, you know you missed me. 

You want me to stir something up?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Nick here you go since you were interested.

http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/parts.asp?parts_p_id=7549


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I'm back! Admit it, you know you missed me.
> 
> You want me to stir something up?


Something, it's dead in here.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

The DTM race at Moscow was spectacular.


----------



## BadSign

Sorry, I was to busy watching World Cup final.


----------



## ThrottleKing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SUiNZbXWJg

This makes me a better driver or at least a more aggressive one. Just pulled into the garage and the Brembo's were hot!
Having fun since the fam is away tonight. Boys went to grandma's and the wife and her sister went to some country music concert.
Loving the freedom, at least for a night.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I really enjoyed watching the Indycar oval race at Iowa this weekend. I would like to see more of this type of racing from the series.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I really enjoyed watching the Indycar oval race at Iowa this weekend. I would like to see more of this type of racing from the series.


Hard to put on that kind of show on temporary street circuits, which they currently have way too much of. Need more ovals. The series should be at least 50% ovals.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Hard to put on that kind of show on temporary street circuits, which they currently have way too much of. Need more ovals. The series should be at least 50% ovals.


 unfortunately, ovals don't make the money that street races do. I'd like to see more natural road courses, myself.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I would love to see Indy cars go to Silverstone or run the full Nürburgring/Gesamtstrecke circuit, 17.5 miles per lap and 1000ft. elevation change. Never going to happen but I would love to see it. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Novak VTA Motors*

Has anyone noticed a big difference in the Novak Boss vs the Ballistic vs the SS? I'm reading that the Boss can take more gearing as it doesn't heat up as bad with its newer magnets and vented can? Hopefully I'll be back soon and was just curious.

Hope everyone is doing well. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

*17.5 LTC-R body question*

In regards to the rear wing, I'm supposed to use the inner cut lines right? So the wing is smaller and square and then use the end plates? That's what Bob said, but I'm making sure. If I cut small, I can't make it larger...

And yes, I can hear the collective sigh over the internet..., Crispy is putting together a 17.5 car to run. It's going to be awesome! 

One more question, what FDR are you guys running?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> In regards to the rear wing, I'm supposed to use the inner cut lines right? So the wing is smaller and square and then use the end plates? That's what Bob said, but I'm making sure. If I cut small, I can't make it larger...
> 
> And yes, I can hear the collective sigh over the internet..., Crispy is putting together a 17.5 car to run. It's going to be awesome!
> 
> One more question, what FDR are you guys running?


Inner cut lines. Side dams are ROAR legal (the rectangles in the front wheel wells). Wing height must match roof height. 

FDR depends on motor..... R1 motors like 30timing on the endbell and up to a 4.6FDR at Indy RC. Trinity motors will be closer to 4.0-3.8 depending on stator and rotor.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> In regards to the rear wing, I'm supposed to use the inner cut lines right? So the wing is smaller and square and then use the end plates? That's what Bob said, but I'm making sure. If I cut small, I can't make it larger...
> 
> And yes, I can hear the collective sigh over the internet..., Crispy is putting together a 17.5 car to run. It's going to be awesome!
> 
> One more question, what FDR are you guys running?


Not exactly a sigh.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Inner cut lines. Side dams are ROAR legal (the rectangles in the front wheel wells). Wing height must match roof height.
> 
> FDR depends on motor..... R1 motors like 30timing on the endbell and up to a 4.6FDR at Indy RC. Trinity motors will be closer to 4.0-3.8 depending on stator and rotor.


I'm using the Thunder Power Z3R-S out of my 12th scale.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> In regards to the rear wing, I'm supposed to use the inner cut lines right? So the wing is smaller and square and then use the end plates? That's what Bob said, but I'm making sure. If I cut small, I can't make it larger...
> 
> And yes, I can hear the collective sigh over the internet..., Crispy is putting together a 17.5 car to run. It's going to be awesome!
> 
> One more question, what FDR are you guys running?


I see driving those fast cars in Vegas has got you in the need for speed!!! :thumbsup: Come join the fun.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I'm using the Thunder Power Z3R-S out of my 12th scale.


green rotor...35 deg timing... 3.8 - 4.2 got me in the game.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I'm using the Thunder Power Z3R-S out of my 12th scale.


Sorry to hear that.......


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I'm using the Thunder Power Z3R-S out of my 12th scale.


If you, or anyone else is interested, I have an older rev tech 17.5 motor I'll let go for a fresh 20$ bill. That motor won a lot of races not to long ago, and will be better than that thunder power


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not to steal a sale from Jonesey but I also have a like new 17.5 for sale. I ran it one day in TC and a day in my 1/12. Never over 140*. Its an R1 with a 1500+ rotor and pretty good numbers on the stator too.

$75 is the bottom dollar on it. I only keep it as a spare should I lose one of my other R1's

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I'd rather keep the Thunder Power in my 12th scale long term.

You going to be there Friday Jonesy?

I can spare $20...


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> green rotor...35 deg timing... 3.8 - 4.2 got me in the game.


Thanks. That's where I'll start.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> In regards to the rear wing, I'm supposed to use the inner cut lines right? So the wing is smaller and square and then use the end plates? That's what Bob said, but I'm making sure. If I cut small, I can't make it larger...
> 
> And yes, I can hear the collective sigh over the internet..., Crispy is putting together a 17.5 car to run. It's going to be awesome!
> 
> One more question, what FDR are you guys running?


Gary in 17.5 class... He is coming for you all! LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

I think Gary will do just fine in the tc17.5 class.


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> I think Gary will do just fine in the tc17.5 class.


Thanks Bob!

I'm gonna punch the big guys in the nuts.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Who else is going to race Friday at Slots & Sunday at Hobbytown North/Castleton?

I will have a VTA car for both days. I just need to figure out a 2nd car to race Sunday to avoid having to turn-marshal...lol


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Who else is going to race Friday at Slots & Sunday at Hobbytown North/Castleton?
> 
> I will have a VTA car for both days. I just need to figure out a 2nd car to race Sunday to avoid having to turn-marshal...lol


Well, the only thing been showing up is...

Slash/2WD brushed truck
VTA
17.5 TC

So pick two of the three...


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Who else is going to race Friday at Slots & Sunday at Hobbytown North/Castleton?
> 
> I will have a VTA car for both days. I just need to figure out a 2nd car to race Sunday to avoid having to turn-marshal...lol


Tough call to make.. I was just going to run VTA Sunday but with Gary throwing his hat in for 17.5 I just might turn my VTA (XRay 2007 T2) into a 17.5 for this race. 

But I will be there to run one or the other for sure. I'm only going to run one class so I CAN turn-marshal LOL...


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Tough call to make.. I was just going to run VTA but with Gary throwing his hat in for 17.5 I just might turn my VTA (XRay 2007 T2) into a 17.5 for this race.
> 
> But I will be there to run one or the other for sure. I'm only going to run one class so I CAN turn-marshal LOL...


For the record, my 17.5 is for carpet only at this time.

I'll be running VTA and Slash on Sunday.

DON'T not run VTA...


----------



## jonesy112

I will be there at some point tomorrow night Gary, and i will have that motor with me. I should be able to show up before the races so you dont have to run that TP thing at all. 

I wont be there sunday, ill be up in joliet running their annual BBQ race and trying to burn down my mod car


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I will be there at some point tomorrow night Gary, and i will have that motor with me. I should be able to show up before the races so you dont have to run that TP thing at all.
> 
> I wont be there sunday, ill be up in joliet running their annual BBQ race and trying to burn down my mod car


Don't rush. I'll run the TP tomorrow anyway.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> For the record, my 17.5 is for carpet only at this time.
> 
> I'll be running VTA and Slash on Sunday.
> 
> DON'T not run VTA...



Cool...VTA it is :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

*Who cut the cheese?*

I did. I did.

Colby Jack II


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> I will be there at some point tomorrow night Gary, and i will have that motor with me. I should be able to show up before the races so you dont have to run that TP thing at all.
> 
> I wont be there sunday, ill be up in joliet running their annual BBQ race and trying to burn down my mod car


Well shoot, I might as well not go Sunday if there will be only two or three 17.5TC's. I wont go just to run Slash.

I will not be at Slots Friday so that is one less TC, USGT and 1/12. I have to watch the boys all day and then either the wife will want dinner or I will walk over to the golf course and play 18. Weather has been too nice to not be on the links. I have to work OT Saturday and I was hoping to race TC Sunday on the pavement.


Franklin I had your axle with me today but I was so busy at work I did not get a chance to come by. Actually I just walked in the door work and typed this. These 13 hour days are starting to take their toll.

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I did. I did.
> 
> Colby Jack II


That even smells like colby.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here we go with Orange cars again.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Here we go with Orange cars again.


It's yellow. Like a Yellow cab...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> It's yellow. Like a Yellow cab...


How much does that body weigh now that you're done with it?


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> How much does that body weigh now that you're done with it?


Doesn't matter. When I get to the point where body weight is my limiting factor, I'll get one of those Jonesy specials where he sprays paint into the air and them swipes the body through the mist...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Doesn't matter. When I get to the point where body weight is my limiting factor, I'll get one of those Jonesy specials where he sprays paint into the air and them swipes the body through the mist...


you forgot the step of scraping out 10 grams worth of plastic outta the body before I swipe it through the mist!


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Doesn't matter. When I get to the point where body weight is my limiting factor, I'll get one of those Jonesy specials where he sprays paint into the air and them swipes the body through the mist...


If it's too heavy it'll be limiting you from the start..... Just sayin'......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> It's yellow. Like a Yellow cab...


Catch it at :20, but the whole thing is funny. Courtesy of the Kyle Black Humor Company.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Catch it at :20, but the whole thing is funny. Courtesy of the Kyle Black Humor Company.
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/UZhKrwQ-zRY


I could have added to that video- "Hey, you didn't plug your battery in all the way, and now your car is stopping on the track! Your doing it wrong!"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I liked running 17.5 last night. I know my skills and car are not equal to the speed demons, but it was a blast. 

Brian and Houston, thanks for helping me figure out Kyle's TC6 USGT car. It's always driven great but didn't have the punch it should. I worked on it this morning and made the spur/pinion changes you guys suggested. Found some grime too that was likely slowing things down. Not having a compressor at the track adds to that problem.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wow, take a few weeks off of racing VTA and boy do you fall behind. Thanks everyone for a great night of racing...

FYI: Scott Black's cars are always easy to drive.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys who were there Friday night know about this. Doug asked me to post it on the forums for those who didn't. He's taking a vacation, but Judd is going to open for us on Friday nights so we can still race! :thumbsup:

Doug told us his goal is to get new racers into on-road. The ones who come out on Friday nights look at all of us as being too high a level and not enough entry level classes. So, this makes sense as a way to get more people racing.


----------



## crispy

I may be in the minority, but I think if they want to introduce new drivers to ON-ROAD, let them race what they already have... Slashes.

The Slash parking lot race we're going to do today makes for some of the best close competitive racing. Nothing wrong with racing a truck on a road course without jumps.

Regardless of what some people that don't race anyway say...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I may be in the minority, but I think if they want to introduce new drivers to ON-ROAD, let them race what they already have... Slashes.
> 
> The Slash parking lot race we're going to do today makes for some of the best close competitive racing. Nothing wrong with racing a truck on a road course without jumps.
> 
> Regardless of what some people that don't race anyway say...


I agree with you Gary. Summit has had good success with making new on road guys from a stock slash class on Friday nights with the regular in road program. Making people go spend a few hundred dollars on a car they can't race anywhere else isn't going to convert many people there. 

Also, I think it's important to have some experienced guys there to help get new guys going in the right direction with setup and driving tips. With only offering tt01 and Mini Cooper, the experience may be limited.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The objection I kept hearing to Slash on-road racing the other night was that it builds up a huge amount of fuzz on the track which gums up TC's? 

I do know that the guys at Summit do Slash on-road racing with their TC program. They told me many of those Slash racers not only have fun running a road course, but they then get the itch to buy a on-road chassis and get into VTA or USGT. It was a way to get new guys into on-road. 

Kyle and I started off running off-road for several years until I saw VTA at RCAR. That hooked me and I bought used chassis (TC3's) and gave it a try. No way would I have spent $500 for a new TC and jumped in at the level we are now racing. 

So, I see both sides. Ultimately, the track needs to stay in business and that's done with dollars. I believe I've been told that beginners spend more money at the hobby shop than seasoned racers by more than one owner. Fact is, many seasoned racers mostly bypass the hobby shop and buy online because they have the knowledge to do so and don't need the advice of the shop owner. So what's a hobby shop owner to do? Listen to the seasoned racers, or cater to the newbies that spend more money at his shop?


----------



## crispy

I don't know how a Slash on the road course would create more fuzz than a Slash coming down off of jumps bottoming out?

For me, if they run the Slashes, I'll bring the boys. That'll be three of them right there. Even though I have two TT-01s for them, I get tired of the break/fix routine. Tamiya parts are just too damn expensive.


----------



## jonesy112

I can't say, after running multiple nights up at summit last year, that I never experienced any noticeable fuzz building up ever, even when they have 20+ slashes there in a night. Normally the fuzz at Indy rc is worse on a Friday, I am assuming from the off road earlier in the week.


----------



## xtreme

Same here if it wasn't for the onroad slash class I wouldn't have picked up on vta. I bet 50% of the current vta class at Summit today are all previous slash guys.


----------



## BadSign

If Slashes raced Fridays, we'd need a controlled practice. And we'd be running later (not that I mind).


----------



## ThrottleKing

I would have to say that the barriers need updated first or some kind of better adhesion than they have now. The larger heavier Slashes will usually turn Indy R/C's current track barrier system from a layout to a pipe yard in a few minutes. I support getting guys in the door and hopefully into a TC down the road. 

Now how do we get WGT back in Indianapolis? I used to own one back in the R/Car days and due to changing schedules and the track eventually closing I sold it off. I think there is a handfull of guys that still have them on the shelf.

I hope that this fall we don't run into those hurry up, condense the classes and get the night over earlier scenarios again. It just ruins the racing a and makes qualifying well a moot point. Plus adding classes means more money to keep the lights on whether they buy upstairs or not. $40 bucks for an exta hour on the night is still a pretty good wage these days.



Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

No Slashes on Fridays. 

Read down further. They're bring on-road to Saturdays. But just Minis and TT-01s.

I suggested adding Slash on-road.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> No Slashes on Fridays.
> 
> Read down further. They're bring on-road to Saturdays. But just Minis and TT-01s.
> 
> I suggested adding Slash on-road.


I understand, I was just adding to the conversation.

I do think that they are limiting themselves by only having TT01 and Mini's.



Jeremiah


----------



## microed

I am getting scared. I agree with everything Gary has said in his last several posts.


----------



## Monti007

Have the slash guys run these and your lack if bite/fuzz problem will be solved.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXST9&P=ML

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXSU1&P=7#mults

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing

*For sale*

*FOR SALE* I am selling my Hitec X4 AC/DC 4 channel charger. It can charge up to 6 amps per channel. Comes ready to go with 4 balance boards and connections as well as original box and manual. It is in very good shape and has been well taken care of. I used it for the last half of the past season till now. It goes for $220 New at TowerHobbies. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBKAK&P=ML

Selling it at 45% off original price.

First $120.00 takes it.


Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007

Attention EP TC racers!

I know some of you Indy guys are getting into the asphalt racing with your 17.5 cars. On Aug 9th there is going to be a race in Cincinnati. This race will be part of the Mid-West nitro series and EP TC will run on Saturday only with three heats and a main, 17.5 and Mod only. This race is also in conjunction with the Hamilton Co fair so there will be food, rides, and demolition derby Saturday night.

I have talked to several guys already from Dayton and Leisure Hours and there is going to be a group making the trip. I hope some of you guys can car pool together and make the trip. Let me know if anyone has any questions.

Monti


----------



## THE READER

my two cents I don't think slashes and touring car should be run on the same day. slashes have all the rest of the week to race , and the slash drivers know about our touring car and how they run , so if they want to came and race with us on Friday with there touring cars, they are welcome. . there is a place and time for everything.
and I think that this sat thing
for the novis is a great thing , but let the novis have there time with learning how to race the touring cars with out getting beat around by the monster truck . because you all know that there is no way that indy rc will have control practice. just not enough help . I could just go on with this . but I wont . 

Bob Yelle


----------



## crispy

My take is exactly the opposite. If TT-01 and Mini owners (all four of them) want to race those classes, they're already on the schedule for Friday. If four show, they could be running now. But they're not showing. That isn't going to change by giving them the run of the carpet on Saturday.

Saturday should be about getting new racers interested in driving and racing and not jumping and bashing. What better way than to have them show up on day one and find no jumps and an on-road race?

Hobbytown parking lot races and Ft. Wayne have proven that Slash on-road racing works. It is close competitive racing. Oh, it is fun too. There are a bajillion Slashes out there. If they have the Traxxas LCG chassis on them, they don't roll. 

It all depends on what the goal of Saturday is? If the goal is to get more on-road converts, run Slashes too. If the goal is to sell more Tamiya parts, good luck with that... I'm tired of buying $15 parts trees to fix my boy's TT-01s.


----------



## FrankNitti

Monti007 said:


> Attention EP TC racers!
> 
> I know some of you Indy guys are getting into the asphalt racing with your 17.5 cars. On Aug 9th there is going to be a race in Cincinnati. This race will be part of the Mid-West nitro series and EP TC will run on Saturday only with three heats and a main, 17.5 and Mod only. This race is also in conjunction with the Hamilton Co fair so there will be food, rides, and demolition derby Saturday night.
> 
> I have talked to several guys already from Dayton and Leisure Hours and there is going to be a group making the trip. I hope some of you guys can car pool together and make the trip. Let me know if anyone has any questions.
> 
> Monti


What time ?

David


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would like share an example of the great people we have racing on Friday night.

We had a brand new racer in VTA on Friday. On his first heat of the night we realized he was running the wrong tires. Gary Crispin stepped up and let him borrow a good set of VTA tires for the rest of the night. For the second round we helped him with his shocks/springs which improved the handling. By the main his car was handling consistently. After the main, Brian Vanderveen worked with him to help him with shock oil for the VTA class.

At the end of the night this new racer was excited to be back next week. Hopefully when he comes back next week, we will be able to dial his car in even more!

----------

I should add that I've seen plenty of people helping other racers in every class on Friday nights. If you are new or needing help, don't be afraid to ask. I will suggest though that it is better to ask for help before racing starts or between rounds.


----------



## crispy

I learnt from two of the best

Mike Jackson helped me setup my oval Slash at R/Car and Bob Yelle taught me most of his TT-01 tricks.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Toy cars not real race cars*



THE READER said:


> my two cents I don't think slashes and touring car should be run on the same day. slashes have all the rest of the week to race , and the slash drivers know about our touring car and how they run , so if they want to came and race with us on Friday with there touring cars, they are welcome. . there is a place and time for everything.
> and I think that this sat thing
> for the novis is a great thing , but let the novis have there time with learning how to race the touring cars with out getting beat around by the monster truck . because you all know that there is no way that indy rc will have control practice. just not enough help . I could just go on with this . but I wont .
> 
> Bob Yelle


From what I spoke with Doug about, Bob's post is pretty much the reflection of Indy Slots view. Indy Slots is trying to get back the folks that left on Friday and some newbies because of intimidation (knowledge, cost, whatever), on the track feeling like they were in the way of the 17.5's, VTA's, 12th scales, etc plus a sorted few of the veteran racers that would go pit to pit, racer to casual passer by or customer, generally walking by and around the Indy Slots facility and dog the mini's and tt-01 classes as novice or beginner classes which is wrong joking or not.

The issue with let the off-road vehicles get along with the on-road vehicles has already been tested when the track was the other way with the pole configuration years back and it did not work.

Controlled practices are fine and dandy but with the few bodies left that work at Indy Slots good luck with that and besides, when your out there running your TC and someone drops their off-road truck on the track, who's going to be the one that will tell one or the other it's not their turn to be on the track and by doing so upsetting one another? The off-road vehicles have four nights (Tue, Wed, Sat, Sun) of the six that Indy Slots is open which is plenty enough to crossover and know what On-Road is about.

I've always been hobby first, race second and enjoy all of the vehicles spanning from off-road, oval to on-road, etc. I'm sure the additional on-road afternoon of practice for all on-road vehicles with the same afternoon of racing for the Mini's and TT-01's will work out well just like the new night of 1/18 scales on Tuesday nights has done.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would like share an example of the great people we have racing on Friday night.
> 
> We had a brand new racer in VTA on Friday. On his first heat of the night we realized he was running the wrong tires. Gary Crispin stepped up and let him borrow a good set of VTA tires for the rest of the night. For the second round we helped him with his shocks/springs which improved the handling. By the main his car was handling consistently. After the main, Brian Vanderveen worked with him to help him with shock oil for the VTA class.
> 
> At the end of the night this new racer was excited to be back next week. Hopefully when he comes back next week, we will be able to dial his car in even more!
> 
> ----------
> 
> I should add that I've seen plenty of people helping other racers in every class on Friday nights. If you are new or needing help, don't be afraid to ask. I will suggest though that it is better to ask for help before racing starts or between rounds.


 We had a lot to do- shock oil, camber links, centering the servo, camber, toe, and some driver etiquette necessary for on-road success. I think when we see someone new who is really struggling, we should help. We all received it at some point in time, and still need it every now and then.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Indy Slots is trying to get back the folks that left on Friday and some newbies because of intimidation (knowledge, cost, whatever), on the track feeling like they were in the way of the 17.5's, VTA's, 12th scales, etc plus a sorted few of the veteran racers that would go pit to pit, racer to casual passer by or customer, generally walking by and around the Indy Slots facility and dog the mini's and tt-01 classes as novice or beginner classes which is wrong joking or not.


I call bullshit on this part. Never happened that I saw. And I'm actually there on Fridays...




Here's Chucky! said:


> The issue with let the off-road vehicles get along with the on-road vehicles has already been tested when the track was the other way with the pole configuration years back and it did not work.
> 
> Controlled practices are fine and dandy but with the few bodies left that work at Indy Slots good luck with that and besides, when your out there running your TC and someone drops their off-road truck on the track, who's going to be the one that will tell one or the other it's not their turn to be on the track and by doing so upsetting one another? The off-road vehicles have four nights (Tue, Wed, Sat, Sun) of the six that Indy Slots is open which is plenty enough to crossover and know what On-Road is about.


Hmmm... I guess what works great in Ft. Wayne is too complicated for us simple folk...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Hmmm... I guess what works great in Ft. Wayne is too complicated for us simple folk...


Haha, that is pretty funny and I suppose a valid argument if one was worrying about what another company was doing about two hours away but getting the Indy Slots complaint cards in order we've basically went from, "Hey why do the off-road vehicles get so many days?" to "Hey, now that we got the extra on-road day wouldn't it be great to let the off-road vehicles run too?".

Let's face it, some will never be happy only content to constantly complain and stir the pot no matter what.

Maybe off-road trucks should run on both Friday and Saturday at Indy Slots?


----------



## crispy

You seem intent on calling them off-road trucks every chance you get. Talk about talking down another class...

A Slash can be anything you want them to be. If you run one on a flat road course, it is just a larger scale on-road car.

See how easy that is?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> You seem intent on calling them off-road trucks every chance you get. Talk about talking down another class...
> 
> A Slash can be anything you want them to be. If you run one on a flat road course, it is just a larger scale on-road car.
> 
> See how easy that is?


Let's face it, some will never be happy only content to constantly complain and stir the pot no matter what.

Being in the hobby for nearly thirty years I enjoy the hobby both away from and at the track. Jokes aside, I know Indy Slots will figure it out so you will have a place to run every Friday night regardless...

Good luck Gary.


----------



## Monti007

FrankNitti said:


> What time ?
> 
> David


 
I would say the gates will open at 9 am with racing to start around noon 1pm.

I will have to confirm that however.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey fellas, it's starting to get a bit out of hand on here. Let it be. 


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Monti007 said:


> I would say the gates will open at 9 am with racing to start around noon 1pm.
> 
> I will have to confirm that however.
> 
> Monti


Sounds good Monti. I too hope that we can get a car pool going and make it. I am diggin the pavement.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey fellas, it's starting to get a bit out of hand on here. Let it be.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Well it's a good thing Chuck closed down the old Indy RC thread or we couldn't have a free and open discussion like this...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I remember back then Gary, they asked Chuck to shut the thread down because it had gotten very negative. It was understandable given the circumstances. 

Doug feels like he is making some positive changes to help us by staying open while he is on vacation (thanks Judd!) and finding a way to grow on-road with Saturday classes. And, hopefully those new classes and racers will buy their stuff at Indy RC to help his bottom line. I think he looks at it as a business plan.


----------



## RustyS

ThrottleKing said:


> I would have to say that the barriers need updated first or some kind of better adhesion than they have now. The larger heavier Slashes will usually turn Indy R/C's current track barrier system from a layout to a pipe yard in a few minutes. I support getting guys in the door and hopefully into a TC down the road.
> 
> Now how do we get WGT back in Indianapolis? I used to own one back in the R/Car days and due to changing schedules and the track eventually closing I sold it off. I think there is a handfull of guys that still have them on the shelf.
> 
> I hope that this fall we don't run into those hurry up, condense the classes and get the night over earlier scenarios again. It just ruins the racing a and makes qualifying well a moot point. Plus adding classes means more money to keep the lights on whether they buy upstairs or not. $40 bucks for an exta hour on the night is still a pretty good wage these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


 
I am all for WGT. Once I secure transportation for my boy, other then my truck, I will be back and bringing my WGT with me.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RustyS said:


> I am all for WGT. Once I secure transportation for my boy, other then my truck, I will be back and bringing my WGT with me.


Would someone post a link to the WGT rules for those who are interested? Might be buried somewhere in this thread but an update would be helpful.


----------



## BadSign

RustyS said:


> I am all for WGT. Once I secure transportation for my boy, other then my truck, I will be back and bringing my WGT with me.


With all this slash talk, maybe strap a couple to his feet and he can drive himself.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I remember back then Gary, they asked Chuck to shut the thread down because it had gotten very negative. It was understandable given the circumstances.
> 
> Doug feels like he is making some positive changes to help us by staying open while he is on vacation (thanks Judd!) and finding a way to grow on-road with Saturday classes. And, hopefully those new classes and racers will buy their stuff at Indy RC to help his bottom line. I think he looks at it as a business plan.


Shutting down the Indy RC thread was sorta a group decision since basically the group was going to be gone that it was started for. It had really ran it's course plus it was all but certain a new one would pop up within minutes (54,000 views at 1,500 post can't be wrong).


----------



## ThrottleKing

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2013_ROAR_Rule_Book.pdf

Page 52 For 1/10 on-road


Really everyone should download the rules since most tracks base their class structure from this. Not all go by the book to the letter but pretty close.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

MMonti007 said:


> I would say the gates will open at 9 am with racing to start around noon 1pm.
> 
> I will have to confirm that.
> 
> Thanks Monti, count me in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

If the Saturday Mini races happen, and they plan to use TCS rules, Mini is now 21.5 brushless.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Interesting questions on Mini Rules. According to the TCS rules found on TamiyaUSA (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=531), 21.5 Roar approved motors are allowed along with Roar approved speed controls in "blinky" or non-timing mode.

I wonder how a silver can mini would compare to a 21.5 mini?

----------

On a related note, the TCS spec/novice class rules are still silver can with TT-01 and TT-02 cars. I would say these rules would still work well for Indy RC Raceway

----------

Another option for an entry level onroad 4wd class would be the TCS GT3 class. This class only allows tub chassis Tamiya cars. It also gives the option for silver can motors or 21.5 motors. Since you aren't limited to a few chassis (TT-01/TT-02), you could always move to a different class in the future. For example a tub chassis TB-04 would work very well in VTA/USGT or even 17.5.

----------

One last thought/question. Since on-road will be running Friday night/Saturday morning, how will that affect practice? Will Friday classes be able to practice on Saturday or vice versa? Will Friday racers have a little more practice time after racing (since the track doesn't need to be converted to off-road w/jumps)?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> If the Saturday Mini races happen, and they plan to use TCS rules, Mini is now 21.5 brushless.


That makes the class more appealing in my opinion.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Finally 100 pages on this thread.:hat:

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Interesting questions on Mini Rules. According to the TCS rules found on TamiyaUSA (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/tcs.php?article-id=531), 21.5 Roar approved motors are allowed along with Roar approved speed controls in "blinky" or non-timing mode.
> 
> I wonder how a silver can mini would compare to a 21.5 mini?
> 
> ----------
> 
> On a related note, the TCS spec/novice class rules are still silver can with TT-01 and TT-02 cars. I would say these rules would still work well for Indy RC Raceway


The 21.5 would definitely be quicker. A Silvercan is pretty close to 25.5.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One last thought/question. Since on-road will be running Friday night/Saturday morning, how will that affect practice? Will Friday classes be able to practice on Saturday or vice versa?


Doug said Friday that any TC class can practice on Saturday. They just have to understand that they'll be on the track with TT-01/Minis.

As far as vice versa, has the TT-01 class and Mini class been *officially* removed from the Friday night schedule? They're still listed on the website.

My question is... say there are four VTA cars practicing on Saturday morning and little else. What do they race at Noon?


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> That makes the class more appealing in my opinion.
> 
> Jeremiah


100% agree


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> 100% agree


That does not mean I will get into one though since there needs to be a class for people to start in or for the casual sportsman to compete. 
I remember when they came up with the Sportsman truck class and it was full of guys that needed to step up to 13.5 cup car but didn't and it ruined the sportsman truck class by being too challenging for any new guy to come close to being competitive. I had to run it as well since not too many showed up with cup cars and I didn't want to not race. 
I applaud Doug for giving the newer or less experienced racers a day to run. It gives them valuable track time and doesn't destroy their confidence when they are being overrun or lapped every two-three laps because it is not their fault that they might have not been doing this for 25 years like some of us. 
I myself still have alot to learn and thank those that have helped me and I would be happy to help those in need if I can. 
I think we are blessed to have the great group of guys we have and I am confident any of them would help out a struggling racer.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> The 21.5 would definitely be quicker. A Silvercan is pretty close to 25.5.


Problem is everyone runs the mini with the highest possible pinion gear and if you gear a silver can and a 21.5 the same, I think the silver can may be faster. If you could run any gearing you want, then the 21.5 would be faster I am sure.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> My question is... say there are four VTA cars practicing on Saturday morning and little else. What do they race at Noon?



I would just be there to practice with the VTA and help out with questions if anyone had them.


----------



## crispy

I think Doug should make Saturdays "Tamiya Day" and throw F1 back in the mix. 

I don't necessarily think these classes will bring new racers into the fold like Slashes would have, but it might cause us yahoos to get our Tamiyas back out of the closet...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

FrankNitti said:


> I would just be there to practice with the VTA and help out with questions if anyone had them.


Saturday would be a great day for that and when the folks with the off-road vehicles are coming in to set-up and race for the Saturday night program they will see what on-road stuff is like just by coming in on one of their normal days unlike hit and miss when they come to buy parts to support the Indy Slots Hobby Shop occasionally on a Friday night. Should be really cool and hopefully everyone gets a little something out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

No matter what you do, no class will be a true "beginners" class unless you just out right call it a novice class like the old days. It should be a run what you brung stock class. You win the A-main twice in 4-6 tries? move up to your normal respective class. That how I remember it being done at stout field way back in the day. The problem is, I don't think there are enough novice on road guys to fill a heat on most nights.

What I mean is...there will be guys running TT-01 and Mini that are far from beginners. Many people might come out of the woodwork because Saturdays are just better for them. I know I will probably come out with my mini and practice with my TC. I like mini and TT-01, what's wrong with that?

The same principle goes or running a slash class. It may draw in on-road beginners, but you know there will be those slash ace's that come each week and put a whoop on the people that just pulled their slash out of the box.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> The same principle goes or running a slash class. It may draw in on-road beginners, but you know there will be those slash ace's that come each week and put a whoop on the people that just pulled their slash out of the box.


Slash is the only class where I can put a whooping on Jeremiah!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Slash is the only class where I can put a whooping on Jeremiah!


See Crispy there is a silver lining after all.LOL 

I have a new servo that hopefully wont cause anymore electrical gremlins for our next meeting HEHEHEHE.:devil:

Jeremiah


----------



## BadSign

I'm not racing Saturdays, so it's all a moot point to me! Just hope it works. If I ever have a Friday night I can't race and a free Saturday, I guess I can come in for some practice.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2013_ROAR_Rule_Book.pdf
> 
> Page 52 For 1/10 on-road
> 
> 
> Really everyone should download the rules since most tracks base their class structure from this. Not all go by the book to the letter but pretty close.
> 
> Jeremiah



OK I may be trying so hard to find it that I am overlooking it but WGT is 13.5 / blinky with the purple ring tires right? I know there won't be enough this Friday but I'm trying to get mine up and running to practice with this week.

Thanks in advance.

:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> ................ to practice with this week.
> ...............:thumbsup:


I thought the track is closed this week, but open Friday. Do I have the right week?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Slots was open tonight, ran 1/18 scales...

Tuesday, July 29th through Thursday, August 14th Slots will be closed except on Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I don't know about the ROAR rules but here's a link to the WGT rules in place at RCAR when it was open: http://rcarindy.homestead.com/Rules20112012On-Road.pdf


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> OK I may be trying so hard to find it that I am overlooking it but WGT is 13.5 / blinky with the purple ring tires right? I know there won't be enough this Friday but I'm trying to get mine up and running to practice with this week.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> :thumbsup:


You got it. 1 cell, 13.5 ROAR motor, Spec purple stripe foams, minimum weight of 930grams and minimum ride height is 4mm.

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

i know I ask this before a long time ago, but just got my new sweep tire for my 17.5 car. do I run them just as they are ,or scuff them in on my drive way before I race them?


----------



## crispy

THE READER said:


> i know I ask this before a long time ago, but just got my new sweep tire for my 17.5 car. do I run them just as they are ,or scuff them in on my drive way before I race them?


I scuffed mine and they were pretty good last Friday. I put all four on and did donuts both ways. Then swapped front to rear and did same.

There are some fairly big seams on those.


----------



## FrankNitti

THE READER said:


> i know I ask this before a long time ago, but just got my new sweep tire for my 17.5 car. do I run them just as they are ,or scuff them in on my drive way before I race them?


I put mine on the tire truer and scuff them enough to take the glaze off of them. Running them on the driveway the way Gary does works good also. 

Hopes this means that your running it this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Using a tire truer or sander (such as Franklin did) is the best way to do it. Another way to break in tires (that I use often for club racing) is to take an exacto knife and trim off the major parts of the seam, motor spray them once to get the mold release off, them prep them twice (One time normally, letting it airdry, then a second time on top of that 10 minutes before you want to run) and they are usually good to go right off the bat. They may be better the second time you run them, but they dont take long to break in at all that way.


----------



## scaleracr

FrankNitti said:


> What time ?
> 
> David


Practice will start at 0900 on Saturday and qualifiers will start at 1230/1p. Typically the day will end around 5 or 6. We will also have open practice all day Friday and Friday evening.

Dennis


----------



## Waltss2k

Make Saturday Tamiya day. I'm bringing my F1 back out as I am going to be running it down in Nashville at the Southern Nationals. So I got to start getting track time. I'm planning on bringing it on Friday


----------



## crispy

It was my suggestion first, so it'll never happen.


----------



## FrankNitti

scaleracr said:


> Practice will start at 0900 on Saturday and qualifiers will start at 1230/1p. Typically the day will end around 5 or 6. We will also have open practice all day Friday and Friday evening.
> 
> Dennis


Thanks Dennis, is there a spec tire for 17.5 ? 

-David


----------



## THE READER

FrankNitti said:


> I put mine on the tire truer and scuff them enough to take the glaze off of them. Running them on the driveway the way Gary does works good also.
> 
> Hopes this means that your running it this Friday. :thumbsup:


yes if I can get the car to drive good , I plan on it.


----------



## cwoods34

I personally think that the TT01s/Minis aren't good for a beginner's class. I've owned and raced both. 

1 - Setup is limited on them.
2 - The tires suck.
3 - They usually don't handle well, which is frustrating because going back to 1, you can't do a lot to change that.
4 - Any decent silvercan is faster than a 25.5


Now look at VTA....

1 - Buy nearly any TC on the market and it's fully adjustable
2 - VTA tires I feel are more consistent than Tamiya rubber
3 - Take any setup sheet from a "pro" driver or ask around and you instantly have a good starting point
4 - 25.5 is the perfect speed for learning

Honestly you can build a full VTA car for the same price if you hunt around.

Some of you probably don't agree with me, but I just don't see how something that's faster and handles worse is a better "new racer" class than a slower more consistent one.

I don't think the cost is as big a factor as some think. You can definitely be a budget racer in any class and be fast. Ask yourself one question....

"Why would I come back to Indy RC (or any track) to race?"

It doesn't matter whether your answer is because you can win, because you love racing in general, because you like socializing, because you want to get away from the wife, or because you like duking it out on the track with friends..... it is up to the CURRENT racers to help the NEW racers realize their reason, whatever it may be, for returning to the track each week.


----------



## crispy

I've priced my Spec-R VTA car and my TT-01R Type E with the few aluminum bits and they're the same. When you add in replacement parts, the Tamiya gets even more expensive.

I've already said "those classes aren't going to create new racers" but I too am in the minority. I don't get it either.

I want more NEW racers. My SUGGESTION was geared at that. Let 'em drop what they've got on the track until they're hooked. I know running my Slash on the R/Car oval is what hooked me.

I'm betting it will be just another day of the same old people running their old Tamiya stuff. Others are betting that the off-road people are going to be so impressed they'll run upstairs and drop $400 on an on-road setup. Hey, maybe so, and I can sell my two TT-01s and Mini and buy a couple more Spec-Rs...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

cwoods34 said:


> I personally think that the TT01s/Minis aren't good for a beginner's class. I've owned and raced both.
> 
> 1 - Setup is limited on them.
> 2 - The tires suck.
> 3 - They usually don't handle well, which is frustrating because going back to 1, you can't do a lot to change that.
> 4 - Any decent silvercan is faster than a 25.5
> 
> 
> Now look at VTA....
> 
> 1 - Buy nearly any TC on the market and it's fully adjustable
> 2 - VTA tires I feel are more consistent than Tamiya rubber
> 3 - Take any setup sheet from a "pro" driver or ask around and you instantly have a good starting point
> 4 - 25.5 is the perfect speed for learning
> 
> Honestly you can build a full VTA car for the same price if you hunt around.
> 
> Some of you probably don't agree with me, but I just don't see how something that's faster and handles worse is a better "new racer" class than a slower more consistent one.
> 
> I don't think the cost is as big a factor as some think. You can definitely be a budget racer in any class and be fast. Ask yourself one question....
> 
> "Why would I come back to Indy RC (or any track) to race?"
> 
> It doesn't matter whether your answer is because you can win, because you love racing in general, because you like socializing, because you want to get away from the wife, or because you like duking it out on the track with friends..... it is up to the CURRENT racers to help the NEW racers realize their reason, whatever it may be, for returning to the track each week.


All points are spot on I think Doug just wishes more people would "hunt around" at Indy Slots even though I do know the struggles of getting stuff ordered or just having what you want up there on the shelves can be frustrating but Indy Slots as well as other hobby shops do their best. The ease of the internet is obvious but I try to get what I can locally even though it is impossible to be 100% loyal.

I myself can't make it each Friday to run but do go up to Indy Slots during the week on a regular basis to either order or purchase this and that and know Doug is trying to generate interest in other classes like the 1/18th scales, oval night and the addition of the rock crawler track in the back where the off-road track used to be so things are looking pretty positive in that light.

This is a great hobby... It's all good!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think a lot of you are looking at this as experienced racers and not through the eyes of someone new getting in the hobby. If someone like Associated came out with a RTR version that was ready to go in USVTA, then that would be something Doug could sell upstairs and a great way to get in the hobby, but Associated does sell a RTR VTA. When I got started in VTA, if Bob Cordell hadn't been there to tell me what I needed and how to set up the car initially I don't think I would have wanted to take on the research project required. I just wanted to race them. 

Doug is picking classes that allow a fairly simple purchase of products that he has on his shelf. The mini coopers and TT-01's are on the track pretty quickly. And, again, you buying a used TC chassis or brand he does carry and all the parts and pieces elsewhere doesn't make him profit. 

You see signs all over the track now asking racers to support the place where they race. I think he's pretty clear on what he needs from us all to be in business long term. Like Chuck said, it's hard to be 100% loyal, but only paying race fees and never buying your stuff through the hobby shop is not going to keep Indy RC in business. 

Getting new people to race is a challenge. My brother wanted me to start fly fishing with him. It was "only a couple hundred dollars to do it right," he said. But I didn't want to spend that kind of money just to give it a try. I think new RC guys are the same. When Bob told me I needed a steering servo that cost nearly $100, I took that leap of faith. Many would not. 

Mike Jenkins of Traxxas says he figures he's gotten more people into RC than all the other manufacturers combined. It's because new people can buy a Slash and race it right out of the box. Research not required and upgrades/replacements not required. Just what new racers are hoping for. Doug is trying to do the same on Saturday mornings with the entry classes. A pretty simple purchase (from him=profit) and they can be on the track pretty quickly.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Mike Jenkins of Traxxas says he figures he's gotten more people into RC than all the other manufacturers combined. It's because new people can buy a Slash and race it right out of the box. Research not required and upgrades/replacements not required. Just what new racers are hoping for. Doug is trying to do the same on Saturday mornings with the entry classes. A pretty simple purchase (from him=profit) and they can be on the track pretty quickly.


The problem with new classes (or classes you're trying to bring back from the dead) is that nobody wants to buy first and be stuck holding a $400 mini that nobody else is running, at Slots or any other track nearby.

How many entries does that winged Sprint car class have?

Run what people have...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I don't have a mini. But we do have TT-01. I think there's a lot of them out there in central Indiana? TT-01 used to be Indy RC's biggest on-road class right? Guess it will take time to build up again, but I think that's Doug's goal. It certainly won't happen over night. 

Kyle and I can't race tonight dangit. Family stuff getting in the way. We do plan to run fast electric on Sunday with the Admirals. A lot of you guys might enjoy trying that. You need a boat, but you've probably already got the radio and batteries you need. Fun to watch too. 

Just think of it as oval racing on a really slippery track! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Here is my opinion on why the Slash has been able to be successful as a entry level spec class, while the TT-01/mini has not. Price to get on the track is pretty close (250-300 new for everything you need new, less for used). However, for slash, it pretty much stops there. Other than a few RPM parts you can put on, you just need to spend money to replace the broken parts. The TT01 and minis, not so much. 

After the first day, the new guys may see someone that is faster running some aluminium hubs, or TRF shocks, or one of many other of tamiyas 40-80$ each hop up. So they think, "hey, that must be what i need to go faster" or "well thats why my car doesnt handle as well, i need this part for it to drive better" and buy one or two of them, and after spending another 100$ on a car that only cost them 150 for the roller to start with, go no faster, and maybe buy another one in a week or two. Before long, they have an extra few hundred wrapped up in the car, and they are still struggling. They get frustrated, tired of spending all this money on a class that was advertised as cheap, and quit the hobby. Its quite possible they think this is the case in every class of on-road, when it is not. When the m-06 came first came out, there was one racer at r/car (who no longer runs on-road) that had over 800$ in it before it hit the track. And guess what, it was alot faster than the stock m-03 and m-05 that where there. Nothing better to discourage entry level racers than being out spent. 

This option isnt available with the slash, the only reason they see the faster guys being faster is by better set up and better driving using the same equipment they have, and they can either choose to get better or not. But it doesnt cost them lots of money to realize they need more practice to get better. 

I do think the tt01 or mini can come back, but it needs to be regulated to replacement plastic parts only. no aftermarket stuff, and no aluminium tamiya blue crack should be allowed. If people want to spend a lot of money on a car, there is already lots of options to go to, make these classes easy, entry level, novice classes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> I do think the tt01 or mini can come back, but it needs to be regulated to replacement plastic parts only. no aftermarket stuff, and no aluminium tamiya blue crack should be allowed. If people want to spend a lot of money on a car, there is already lots of options to go to, make these classes easy, entry level, novice classes.


Amen to that. I've always thought Stock Slash should truly mean box stock. I know you can still get into water-dipped motors and all that, but allowing aftermarket parts opens the proverbial door that can't be shut. Even RPM parts (that don't make the Slash go faster) certainly do help you to finish the race against less durable parts.


----------



## crispy

Crispy :beatdeadhorse:

Jonesy :beatdeadhorse:

Cody :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Amen to that. I've always thought Stock Slash should truly mean box stock. I know you can still get into water-dipped motors and all that, but allowing aftermarket parts opens the proverbial door that can't be shut. Even RPM parts (that don't make the Slash go faster) certainly do help you to finish the race against less durable parts.


For on-road, I do think the Slash needs the $30 Traxxas LCG chassis. Otherwise you're doing all sorts of wacky stuff to lower it. Those external limiters cost that much.

Other than that, rules same as off-road... 

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Matt P.

My M-05 is box stock including the springs and shock oil. I bought one 540-J silver can and have NEVER replaced it. The only "upgrades" I did was buying a new body and replacing the worn out tires that came with the kit. I won a lot of races with that mini at Indy Slots. I don't even think I made any real changes to the factory setup. I think mini is a perfect beginner on-road class because in my eyes its very similar to a slash. You can win right out of the box.

The TT-01 is 4WD and in my opinion not as well designed as the Mini series. As with any 4wd car, there are many more moving breakable parts. Not so good for a novice.

BTW I beat a couple loaded M-06's a few times. Not that hard


----------



## jonesy112

Just to clarify, im not saying you need you buy 600$ worth of upgrades. But look at it from a beginners eyes, a newbie shows up and and is 12 laps of the pace of a loaded mini. What is his first thought? I need to load my mini so its as fast as that guy. So a crap load of money later, hes still 12 laps off the pace, gets frustrated and quits. Its the impression that they need to spend that money. I mean if it didnt make that guys faster, why did he spend the money. A new driver doesnt understand that a good driver and good setup can carry a far much much further than shiney hop ups (ask cody woods about my tt01 that the front end was held together with 28 zip ties).

Compare it to golfing. Show up at a tournament with your 120$ set of dunlop clubs, and suck it up. Now, before the next tournament, go spend 2500$ on the top of the line titleist/ping clubs out there. guess what, you still suck at golf and are still 28 strokes off the winner. And a good player with that 120$ can still beat you, but now you are pissed, sell those 2500$ clubs on craigslist for 300 bucks and find a new sport.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> For on-road, I do think the Slash needs the $30 Traxxas LCG chassis. Otherwise you're doing all sorts of wacky stuff to lower it. Those external limiters cost that much.
> 
> Other than that, rules same as off-road...
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:


No they don't. Race the damn things box-stock.

"Water-dipped" motors are just motors that are properly broken in. In fact, here's the secret: submerge the motor in water, run at 3V for 45 minutes. SECRETS OUT!

Minis are not like Slashes in that they aren't durable and suck to play around with anywhere except a smooth surface.

Adding WGT won't help anything if the collective goal is to bring more racers in.

Slashes WILL tear carpet up if there are huge jumps and the trucks are dirty. Keep them clean and on the ground and it'll be fine. They even sell foams for them as Monti listed. I think the carpet at Indy RC has seen better days anyway.

Any other arguing points?


----------



## regets ama

*Hmmm*

Did someone say GOLFING!

I'm in, and I bet my daughter can outdrive 98% of any challengers.

Most heard word when Jonesy is in your foursome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FORE!


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> Did someone say GOLFING!
> 
> I'm in, and I bet my daughter can outdrive 98% of any challengers.
> 
> Most heard word when Jonesy is in your foursome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FORE!


I have a 250 yard drive......problem is its only 100 yards ahead, then takes a hard right for another 150 or so yards.....3 fareways over is my ball


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Did someone say GOLFING!
> 
> I'm in, and I bet my daughter can outdrive 98% of any challengers.
> 
> Most heard word when Jonesy is in your foursome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FORE!


A good female golfer is the best way to rig a scramble. Nobody can out drive a good female golfer when they're hitting from the red tees.

You racing or golfing tonight?


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> A good female golfer is the best way to rig a scramble. Nobody can out drive a good female golfer when they're hitting from the red tees.
> 
> You racing or golfing tonight?


She drives a Ford Fusion and a Taylor Made.

Driving a Ping was last night so tonight maybe driving a 17.5TC


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> I have a 250 yard drive......problem is its only 100 yards ahead, then takes a hard right for another 150 or so yards.....3 fareways over is my ball


don't put on so much Paragon on that Titliest ProV1 and it wont corner so hard.


----------



## FrankNitti

Looking like a great turnout for 17.5 TC :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me tonight, putting in face time with the family.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I brought up the WGT just because I want to see the class come back to Indy. It is not a class for new people/beginners. It is something I had done in the past and I saw them over at ACCESS Hobbies racing an I started getting an itch for one again. I have no idea what car or class would be best for beginners. The Slashes do seem like a logical choice. I like the foam tires on them too. More foam on the carpet will bring up the traction for everyone. VTA is also a good choice. I have seen $150 cars win as much as $500 cars. Unfortunately there are so many set up options on a TC a new guy can really tune them selves out if they try to go at it alone. At least with a Slash if carpet racing isn't their bag then they can at least play with it at home or in the dirt. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think you are right on Jeremiah. For someone brand new, you can't beat a Slash. I see people racing them at all tracks of course but also bashing in their driveway in my neighborhood. I've stopped to tell this one family (who have 4 of them!) about Indy RC and the area dirt tracks too. Hopefully they didn't think I was that weird neighbor. Heh, heh. 

In my last job I traveled a lot and I took advantage of my evenings hitting local tracks. There was always a stock slash class. I assume that's the case nationwide. I always took a Slash in case I could find a track. 

Hope you guys had a good turnout last night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm official! I think there's a few other guys at Indy RC that have signed up. 

Still not sure how I'm going to track my points. Guess I'll snap a picture of the results at the end of the night each time I race? I don't think our race director is going to send in a PDF each week like they request. 

Fortunately for me, we race more than some tracks I think. That will help with total laps/points. Still, I'll be way down the list I imagine. 

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/


----------



## crispy

Don't you actually have to race locally to get points?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

As I understand it you can race at any track anywhere running basic USVTA rules to get points. But they don't track it. They expect he race directors and the drivers to track it and send in your race results. So, could be hit or miss here. The Southern Nationals it will be in place for sure. Still don't know if I'm going to that or not. And it will sell out soon.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> As I understand it you can race at any track anywhere running basic USVTA rules to get points. But they don't track it. They expect he race directors and the drivers to track it and send in your race results. So, could be hit or miss here. The Southern Nationals it will be in place for sure. Still don't know if I'm going to that or not. And it will sell out soon.


Sounds like you better sign up then!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I really want to go again. It's a great time. Waiting to see if I have to go elsewhere that weekend. "No refunds" is the rule. Maybe I could sell my spot on the black market.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think it is time for a new battery for my VTA car. I prefer to buy locally, but don't have a manufacturer preference. Anyone know if the Indy hobbyshops have any good batteries at a reasonable price. If not, any recommendations (without risking credit card fraud)?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## THE READER

had a thought, will the track be set up Friday @3:00 when Jud opens up?

or will we have to do it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

If the track is not down build something to promote long lap times, diagonal lanes 180's or something with a pit lane infront of the stand to move the track away a bit. I like driving a track vs. full trigger all the way around.

By the way Bob, I have not seen you on VRC yet to do some racing. You got your adaptor didn't you?

Jeremiah


----------



## THE READER

ThrottleKing said:


> If the track is not down build something to promote long lap times, diagonal lanes 180's or something with a pit lane infront of the stand to move the track away a bit. I like driving a track vs. full trigger all the way around.
> 
> By the way Bob, I have not seen you on VRC yet to do some racing. You got your adaptor didn't you?
> 
> Jeremiah


iv been practicing on my lap top but I have a high end gaming comp coming then I should be able to get in to some races. my son Rick is doing real good with his . hope to get to run with you sometime when I get it all to gather.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Tamiya 417X parts for sale*

No longer available.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No racing for me tonight. My wife's Birthday today. I did suggest there would be no better way of spending it than at the RC track, but all I got was the look. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Take her next door for Chinese and then by her some platinum glow plug earrings and then you can zip tie her a sapphire blue Tamiya toe block to her wrist. You have to be more creative for this R/C relationship to work.


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> No racing for me tonight. My wife's Birthday today. I did suggest there would be no better way of spending it than at the RC track, but all I got was the look. Oh well, I tried.


Seriously? That's lame. The secret is to start about Tuesday. Take her out to dinner. Then on Wednesday a movie. Then on Thursday, dinner and a movie and cake. By Friday, she's done and just wants to stay home. 

If you follow my regime to the letter she'll actually be telling you to go and play come Friday...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Seriously? That's lame. The secret is to start about Tuesday. Take her out to dinner. Then on Wednesday a movie. Then on Thursday, dinner and a movie and cake. By Friday, she's done and just wants to stay home.
> 
> If you follow my regime to the letter she'll actually be telling you to go and play come Friday...


You need to add the title "Evil Genius" to your name.


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me tonight either. School has started and I need to see the family a little more!


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> No racing for me tonight either. School has started and I need to see the family a little more!


Me either, Got injured today, equipment failure and tore up my back. Stuck at home, gonna watch the ARCA race and toss back a few. 


Jeremiah


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Me either, Got injured today, equipment failure and tore up my back. Stuck at home, gonna watch the ARCA race and toss back a few.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah



That sucks, J. We had 3 for 1/12, 8 for VTA and some for USGT. Track was very similar to last week, making the cars travel at breakneck speeds. I think school has affected the turnout.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*August 1st, 2014 Indy Slots results*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Seriously? That's lame. The secret is to start about Tuesday. Take her out to dinner. Then on Wednesday a movie. Then on Thursday, dinner and a movie and cake. By Friday, she's done and just wants to stay home. If you follow my regime to the letter she'll actually be telling you to go and play come Friday...


Sounds expensive. I just let her buy a new washing machine instead. Then I said, "what else do you want?" thinking a new washing machine wasn't that exciting of a gift. Now you guys probably are thinking she'd want ME. Nope. She wanted me on a ladder painting instead, helping her paint one of our daughters bedrooms. Sheesh!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sounds expensive. I just let her buy a new washing machine instead. Then I said, "what else do you want?" thinking a new washing machine wasn't that exciting of a gift. Now you guys probably are thinking she'd want ME. Nope. She wanted me on a ladder painting instead, helping her paint one of our daughters bedrooms. Sheesh!


Simple. Spill a little paint, put an uneven coat on one wall, and accidentally get some on the ceiling. you'll be fired in no time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Unfortunately, she knows me better. We've painted a lot of houses inside and out. I'm Mr. Detail. Been cleaning up HER messes for many years! I did think about faking not feeling well, but then is have to keep acting that way all day.


----------



## regets ama

*For Sale 2013 XRAY T4*

For Sale is my current USGT 2013 XRAY T4. This set up sat on the pole at Indy Slots a couple of weeks ago, the last time I ran the class. It is available either as a ROLLING CHASSIS (PREFERRED method) or complete RTR:

SOLD


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Does anyone have a link or a place to get the small lightweight wing screws and bolts to attach wings to the lexan bodies? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Does anyone have a link or a place to get the small lightweight wing screws and bolts to attach wings to the lexan bodies? Thanks in advance.


If you are talking about the blue aluminium screws and plastic nuts that come with the protoform bodies, I have a bunch of extras here at the shop chuck. You are welcome to have some for free if you need them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am hoping to receive my new to me WGT car in the next week or two. I bought a used one on RCTech. I don't know if the class will even take off so I went the used car route. It was fun in the past and it might be easier for the newer guys since it is a blinky class and spec foam tires. Not sure if Doug has any WGT tires on the wall or new 13.5 motors from Trinity or Orca. I will try to buy from him if I can.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

Have you guys gotten confirmation that they will even run it if four show up?

I got the impression that the old unofficial "If four show up, we'll run 'em" policy is not a given anymore...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jonesy112 said:


> If you are talking about the blue aluminium screws and plastic nuts that come with the protoform bodies, I have a bunch of extras here at the shop chuck. You are welcome to have some for free if you need them.


That's cool. I could use three sets (6 screws / 6 nuts) and would be glad to give some dough so?

Is there a part number for them? I've half heartedly looked and can't seem to find. Be nice to have one...

Thanks Jonesy


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bruce, thanks for posting videos of racing from last Friday. Nice for those that couldn't make it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you guys are ever looking for a quick link to Bruce's videos, its on the website. The red button: 

http://indyrc.homestead.com/photos.html


----------



## Waltss2k

Anyone going over to Cincinnati Saturday to race on asphalt where Monti and Chuck Phaler race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Anyone going over to Cincinnati Saturday to race on asphalt where Monti and Chuck Phaler race.


I think Reggio and I are. I PMed Monti for exact directions and the time to show up. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Updated ESC Rules for VTA August 5th, 2014*

I emailed the USVTA site to see what was up with the rules regarding VTA esc's allowed and per the email I received, and I quote...

*"The USVTA rules have been changed to allow any ROAR approved Blinky ESC with ROAR approved software".*

So any ROAR approved ESC in blinky mode is now legal.

Dunno why they don't allow other 25.5's since ROAR does but just thought I'd post to let everyone know in Indy that any ROAR approved ESC in blinky mode is legal since there was a discussion over the past two weeks I had been up to Indy Slots about it.

Probably old info but in case those who don't know...

Chucky


----------



## THE READER

well in my mind the vta esc approval list is still not clear at all . the list I seen on esc vta has not changed all that much and I have seen some esc in vta that are not on that list . so to me . there is a lot of eligal esc running out there in vta . bottom line until were all on the same page im parking my vta ,until things clear up


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Does anyone have any NiMH battery packs they want to donate or sell cheep to the Indy Admirals?

Our club has about 8 tugboats that we take to public events to let people run. We typically use 3000 to 5000 mah packs. This Saturday night for instance we will be running at the DNR "cement pond" at the Indiana State Fair letting kids and grown up kids try their hand at R/C. 

If you have some to donate, or sell, please PM me and we'll figure something out. I do plan on racing at Indy RC this Friday night too. Thanks!


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> I emailed the USVTA site to see what was up with the rules regarding VTA esc's allowed and per the email I received, and I quote...
> 
> *"The USVTA rules have been changed to allow any ROAR approved Blinky ESC with ROAR approved software".*
> 
> So any ROAR approved ESC in blinky mode is now legal.
> 
> Dunno why they don't allow other 25.5's since ROAR does but just thought I'd post to let everyone know in Indy that any ROAR approved ESC in blinky mode is legal since there was a discussion over the past two weeks I had been up to Indy Slots about it.
> 
> Probably old info but in case those who don't know...
> 
> Chucky


From what I understand, it is at the tracks discretion if they want to keep the old esc rule or follow the new rules. If I had a say, I would keep the old rules and go by that esc list. The new rule could open up a whole new avenue to cheat. I am not a fan of this new rule change and I know I am not the only one.


----------



## jonesy112

There is really no ambiguity in the VTA ESC rules. They are allowing anything that is on the current ROAR blinky list. 

Here is the link to the list 

http://www.roarracing.com/approved_non_timing_escs.php

As far as sticking with the old ESC list, it is doing a disservice to the track and racers. Rob King hesitated to change it, but the fact that only 2 of the Speed controls on the old list are currently in production, it was needed. And with there not being a Hobbyking dealer here in the city, one of the 2 options is not available except for online (which doesnt help the track). It is also hard to get people into a new class when one of the major components is hard to purchase, unless you want to search online for used electronics (not usually the best use of your hard earned money). 

The fact is, there are easier ways to cheat than altering blinky speedo settings. Its easy to tech, if the speedo blinks its legal. If it doesnt, its not. Thats the simplest spot check there is. And if someone wants to take the time (and has the ability) to write their own software to make it blink and still have dynamic timing, then they are already cheating alot of other ways as well. If someone is using timing in the speedo, you will be able to tell it as the car spools up on the straight. It almost sounds like it grabs another gear, its a very unique and distinguishable sound. 

Until Indy RC has a regular tech program, its not an issue anyway. I would be FAR more worried about the weight of peoples VTA cars there right now, my guess is there are more than a few that are a few grams light (either intentionally or not). 

My vote, stick with the national rules so there is no issue and you welcome more racers. You guys (the racers) have chosen to stick with the national rules on USGT, as well as the national ROAR rules regarding the D3.5 in USGT and 17.5, so USVTA should be no different. 

And one reason that the 25.5 motor has not been opened up to other manufacturers, for a major reason, is that there currently are NO specs with ROAR for a 25.5 to be legal. Its a huge gray area right now, and that is a huge can of worms and would cause havoc to the class. As far as speedos go, a blinky speedo is as fast as another blinky speedo. Doing back to back runs with my ORCA VXX loaded with 3.3 software, and the hobbywing Justock in my 17.5 car, my hot laps were within .01 of each other.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Its easy to tech, if the speedo blinks its legal. If it doesnt, its not. Thats the simplest spot check there is.


I've read that everywhere but there is one little problem... the Novak Edge doesn't blink.

(I just read ROAR rules and it does blink white a few times on startup. Whoopee. Not what I consider "blinky".)


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I've read that everywhere but there is one little problem...
> 
> The Novak Edge doesn't blink.


That one is not available to load dynamic timing software on it though is it? The blinking feature is only onspeed controls the ones that can add timing.


----------



## cwoods34

So there's a whole list of concerns from numerous people that could be rectified by doing tech, but no one wants to actually bother doing the tech?!


----------



## crispy

Back when Rob was there people brought this up and he said "no one wants to wait for us to tech every car..."

But there are many solutions for this. Randomly select and tech one car prior to each heat. If they fail, they don't run. No one wants to miss 1/3rd of their racing for a night.

Or, tech the winner. If you fail, results from that heat don't count and you run in the slow group next time.

It would take 30 seconds to weigh it and check ride height. Voltage would be a pain.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Back when Rob was there people brought this up and he said "no one wants to wait for us to tech every car..."
> 
> But there are many solutions for this. Randomly select and tech one car prior to each heat. If they fail, they don't run. No one wants to miss 1/3rd of their racing for a night.
> 
> Or, tech the winner. If you fail, results from that heat don't count and you run in the slow group next time.
> 
> It would take 30 seconds to weigh it and check ride height. Voltage would be a pain.


Thats why a track does require full tech for every car, the techis done while the race before you is running, the race doesnt wait for you. If you dont make it through tech, you dont run, simple as that. Doenst matter if its from failing tech or not making it up there in enough time to get through tech.


Now is this a good solution for a club race, no. Do I think its needed, no. It requires a full time dedicated tech guy. Pretty silly for a club race. Garys solution is a simple one, you can check everything after the race needed except for voltage. I bet if you tech the winner and one random car in each heat and the main, after a few weeks everyone is inline and then only checks are needed if something seems off. Everyone has a good idea how fast certain people are, and how a car is supposed to look on the track, and only once one of those things are seem fishy does tech need to be done. 

Honestly, i think other than some simple oversights in rules (weight, ride height, etc) there is not be an issue with intentional cheating at Indy RC. The honest truth with road course, if you can make your car as fast as you want but if you are still banging off boards and not running clean laps, you still arent going to win, or even do decent.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I bet if you tech the winner and one random car in each heat and the main, after a few weeks everyone is inline and then only checks are needed if something seems off. Everyone has a good idea how fast certain people are, and how a car is supposed to look on the track, and only once one of those things are seem fishy does tech need to be done.


I think you have to keep up the random spot checks. You don't want the appearance or the repercussions of "accusing" someone. 

This is why grandma gets wanded by TSA and Mustafa sails right on through...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I think you have to keep up the random spot checks. You don't want the appearance or the repercussions of "accusing" someone.
> 
> This is why grandma gets wanded by TSA and Mustafa sails right on through...


I disagree. This is racing, not the PC overly sensitive government policies. LOL

If you are so fast that you keep getting accused of cheating, and doing it legally, its a compliment that your program is on point. It also shows everyone else in the class how fast a legal car can go, and give them a rabbit to chase instead of worrying about how you are cheating. If you are fast and illegal, and keep getting caught, then you get labeled as the D-Bag cheater you apparently are, and either straighten out your program, or go cheat and cause trouble at a different track. Either way, its a win win for the track and all of the racers at it


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I think you have to keep up the random spot checks. You don't want the appearance or the repercussions of "accusing" someone.
> 
> This is why grandma gets wanded by TSA and Mustafa sails right on through...


Just tech the top 3 in each class after each round.

Mustafa?


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Mustafa?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> This is why grandma gets wanded by TSA and Mustafa sails right on through...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the latest from the USVTA Points Series Facebook page for those of you participating. 

Is it easy to get a .PDF out of the race computer in the crow's nest, or is this expectation not realistic for us?


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Voltage would be a pain.


Last time I looked at the USVTA site there was nothing on it about voltage. Did I miss something?

Is Jonesy going to be at Indy RC this Friday? I would still like you to take a look at my VTA motor sometime when you are at the track.


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> Last time I looked at the USVTA site there was nothing on it about voltage. Did I miss something?
> 
> Is Jonesy going to be at Indy RC this Friday? I would still like you to take a look at my VTA motor sometime when you are at the track.


Voltage is always either 8.40 or 8.44 for a two cell pack. This is not a USVTA specific rule, usually based on the track rules or sanctioning body rule (ROAR is currently 8.40)

I wont be at the track until sometime in september, im up in Ft wayne racing this friday then off to Oregon for family vacation for a couple of weeks.


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> Honestly, i think other than some simple oversights in rules (weight, ride height, etc) there is not be an issue with intentional cheating at Indy RC. The honest truth with road course, if you can make your car as fast as you want but if you are still banging off boards and not running clean laps, you still arent going to win, or even do decent.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> That one is not available to load dynamic timing software on it though is it? The blinking feature is only onspeed controls the ones that can add timing.


Novak Havoc Pro SC esc's do not blink and they can boost but they will light up white if boost is on so they still tell you if blinky is being used.

Just saying.


Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Novak Havoc Pro SC esc's do not blink and they can boost but they will light up white if boost is on so they still tell you if blinky is being used.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


It looks like after examining the roar approved list, that most novak speedos only blink if they are in blinky right at start up. Why novak does not go along with the rest of the industry standard is beyond me. But its still not tough to tech for, all that is needed is a printer to print off the list and have it posted at the track for what to look for with each particular speedo. Still better than making a new racer try to find one of 2 specific ESC for a class to start with. 

And if someone wants to swap a car over from another class to VTA, they can use what they already are running.

And why is this an issue with VTA, its the same ESC rules used for all of the other classes ran on friday night at Indy RC with no issue in any of them. If its fine for 1/12th, 17.5 TC and USGT, it will work in VTA. 

Point is, its not hard to check if a suspected speedo is in zero timing mode or not. And if someone is using boost, A) it will be noticable with how the car sounds and looks on the track, and B) He/She is a COMPLETE F'ING TOOL for cheating intentionally a toy car race.


----------



## BadSign

I haven't raced VTA in a couple years, but since I was in on the ground floor here in Indy, I think I can contribute 2 cents.
I've seen racers cheat with motors and esc in VTA (but not at IRC). If someone was doing this, it would be blatantly obvious. They would out-accelerate the top drivers out of the corner because of timing advance, and be passing them on the straights when the boost kicked in. I haven't seen anyone like that at IRC.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The only thing in VTA that we need to a better job with is to remind everyone weekly that *Minimum VTA weight is 1550 grams. *While it may be "inconvenient" for some of the newer chassis to get to that weight, it really does level the field so that ANY CHASSIS is competitive.

I think if we want to do a better job with VTA tech, we should start with 3 things that can be checked in a few seconds.

1. Weight - 1550 grams
2. Ride Height -minimum 5mm
3. Visual inspection that battery is 5000mah or less.

----------

I should add that I've spoken with another racer and they had a great design for a simple tech station that a car could drive across and give a pass/fail on ride height and weight.


----------



## crispy

Since my cars are all illegal, and I don't have time to get them into compliance, I'm going to pass tonight... 

Actually, the parents are in town, so I have to pull a Scott. See you all next week.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Since my cars are all illegal, and I don't have time to get them into compliance, I'm going to pass tonight...


Now I know why your VTA car looked like it was shot out of a cannon at the start of the main last Friday. :tongue:


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Now I know why your VTA car looked like it was shot out of a cannon at the start of the main last Friday. :tongue:


I guessed and got real lucky. 

Go to the 2:45 mark of this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=JtFpGUJv034

Legal start!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Scott is going to pull a Crispy and RACE tonight!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The only thing in VTA that we need to a better job with is to remind everyone weekly that *Minimum VTA weight is 1550 grams. *


*

That's probably the biggest thing to look for. I think most guys buy all the right stuff, but going back and ADDING weight to your car is something that some probably never do? Not that they are intentionally trying to cheat, they just don't think about it. I had to add some weight even to my TC3's at the Southern Nats last year because I was a little light even with those older chassis. 

So, I am going racing tonight, but Kyle has "a date" he told me. 

...and so it begins. *


----------



## crispy

If he's like his old man, he's probably "safe" until he's 23...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> If he's like his old man, he's probably "safe" until he's 23...


You know it's always the quiet ones......................

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ya, ya, ya. I hear you. 

Running the layout backwards really messed with me tonight. I felt like I was in an alternate universe! The Twilight Zone.

The USGT main was fun. We had a wide range of guys in that one, but I didn't hear/see too many problems. VTA was a little rougher. I think this was the second heat race. Everyone got combined for the main.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be back next week... I spent the evening watching AMA grand national flat trackers at the Indy Mile (State fairgrounds).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those flat track guys are wild! Major rooster tails of dirt. We're going to the state fair today/tonight with the Indy Admirals R/C Boat Club. The DNR gives us use of their fishing pond at 7 PM. We run club tugs for people to try and then other slower boats. It's too small to get any speed up. Still it's fun and we get freebie tickets and parking passes.


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, I can't really imagine pitching a bike sideways and sliding it around a corner at 110. Of course, I'm about a foot and a half to tall for those bikes anyway!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I met a wounded warrior last night at the state fair. A amazing man who did his service in Vietnam and gave up much. He's 100% disabled and has gotten around since the 70's as best he can. 

He is now the proud owner of one of the new track wheel chairs that the Wounded Warriors Foundation is helping to provide to many veterans. The track wheel chair has "changed his life" he said. He can finally go for long periods in the woods to fish and hunt and "just take a nap in a peaceful part of the woods" he said. He can start to do many of the things he has not been able to for decades.

What is so cool is that its really no different than an R/C car/Rock Crawler! State-of-the-art-batteries, high-efficiency motors and a heavy duty electronic speed control. I was blown away. Thank God for whomever invented this beautiful piece of machinery.


----------



## scaleracr

*Tsrcar*

Thanks to all the Indy racers who made it out to TSRCAR for the Midwest Series. I hope everyone enjoyed their time on the blacktop and can make it back for some Sunday club racing!
Dennis


----------



## ThrottleKing

scaleracr said:


> Thanks to all the Indy racers who made it out to TSRCAR for the Midwest Series. I hope everyone enjoyed their time on the blacktop and can make it back for some Sunday club racing!
> Dennis


I know I had a great time. Sure was a long day but very fun.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

scaleracr said:


> Thanks to all the Indy racers who made it out to TSRCAR for the Midwest Series. I hope everyone enjoyed their time on the blacktop and can make it back for some Sunday club racing!
> Dennis


Had a great time...:thumbsup: first time on a "real blacktop" track and only was on my roof one time all day. LOL 

David


----------



## crispy

What do they run there?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> What do they run there?


I'm not sure what all the classes are but I do know TC 17.5 looks likes a VTA car running around a track that big... it is long and wide and smooth, very fun to run on :thumbsup:


http://www.tsrcar.com/


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> What do they run there?


Modified TC is the only class raced at the club races. The rest of the classes are fuel.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is Doug back from vacation? Just want to know when Indy RC Raceway will be open to the public this Friday. Wouldn't mind being able to get there a bit early.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

He is supposed to open up regular hours starting tomorrow based upon this sheet he gave me:


----------



## scaleracr

*Electric classes*

Typically we have had Mod Touring car but would run 17.5 Touring if there was interest. Basically 3 cars we will create the class.
Dennis


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't think I will be running 17.5TC Friday. I will be playing around with a mild 6.5 mod motor in the Xray. The USGT is ready though. Probably do some laps with the WGT too. From the looks of things the possiblity of no USGT or 17.5 at Hobbytown I might just go back over to Cincinnati Sunday and try to run Mod TC. 


Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

Sunday is looking like a soaker as far as the weather is looking.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## regets ama

FrankNitti said:


> I'm not sure what all the classes are but I do know TC 17.5 looks likes a VTA car running around a track that big... it is long and wide and smooth, very fun to run on :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 100% spot on with you David. Fun track, lots of room for passing and real speed. driver stand us up nice and high to visual the entire track, worth the trip.
> 
> speaking of trips, if you want to try out a world class type asphalt track it is well worth the trip to Leisure Hours Hobby Raceway. Check out a youtube video of the place to see why. I have enjoyed the racing experience every time I go, good indoor pits and a hobby store attached.


----------



## Monti007

ThrottleKing said:


> I might just go back over to Cincinnati Sunday and try to run Mod TC.
> Jeremiah


That's what I am talking about! :thumbsup:



scaleracr said:


> Typically we have had Mod Touring car but would run 17.5 Touring if there was interest. Basically 3 cars we will create the class.
> Dennis


Yes, I always have both cars there and ready to go!



davidl said:


> Modified TC is the only class raced at the club races. The rest of the classes are fuel.


We run mod but will run any electric class as stated by Dennis



FrankNitti said:


> I'm not sure what all the classes are but I do know TC 17.5 looks likes a VTA car running around a track that big... it is long and wide and smooth, very fun to run on :thumbsup:


That why we run mod most times but 17.5 is still fun. We ran USGT last year too and it isn't bad either. It always comes down to running with guys in the same class, anything can be fun no matter the speed.

Monti


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Sunday is looking like a soaker as far as the weather is looking.


Nah... that's evening rain.


----------



## Waltss2k

Rain Saturday night into Sunday morning then rain off and on all day Sunday.


----------



## rockin_bob13

If it is wet here at 11am, no racing. I won't get the boards soaking wet and if it's not set up by 11-11:30 It'll be too late. I won't be sticking around all day waiting. I have a helper in the morning only.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the flyer. Hope the rain stays away!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nick had the car to beat all night in VTA. Not sure if he was able to fix his car or if he had to switch for the main, but either way he had a good night.

As usual I had fun, thanks to everyone at Indy RC Racwway.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*For sale*

Anyone wanting a 1/12 I have a 12r5.2 that is not been finished. I will sell it for 125. It also has a new crc body unpainted


----------



## ThrottleKing

Darn it, I read that HobbyTown was cancelled and I didn't make it to Cincinnati to race either for fear of the rain. I got invited to play golf this morning at least. Got rained on and somehow I actually played better. I saw a guy hit one off the fairway and there was so much water in that spot it looked as if a geyser had exploded. Probably going back out this evening when my bag dries out enough.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

asylum xtreme said:


> Anyone wanting a 1/12 I have a 12r5.2 that is not been finished. I will sell it for 125. It also has a new crc body unpainted


My son Kyle was all pumped about getting into 12th scale Sam, but then he lell in fove. Still, I'll ask him. I wanted him to invest some of his own $$. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the Zonda body all mounted up! Its on my TC6. Not sure that rear wing that comes with the body is going to have enough down force?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

asylum xtreme said:


> Anyone wanting a 1/12 I have a 12r5.2 that is not been finished. I will sell it for 125. It also has a new crc body unpainted


I'd be interested. Will take a look if you bring by Friday.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nice turnout for first week with little advertisement.


----------



## davidl

*Tsrcar*



ThrottleKing said:


> Darn it, I read that HobbyTown was cancelled and I didn't make it to Cincinnati to race either for fear of the rain. I got invited to play golf this morning at least. Got rained on and somehow I actually played better. I saw a guy hit one off the fairway and there was so much water in that spot it looked as if a geyser had exploded. Probably going back out this evening when my bag dries out enough.
> 
> Jeremiah



We raced @ TSRCAR (Cincy) today without interruption from the rain. It was dicey when we unloaded, but was able to get the track going around 11:30. Ran one qualifying round to get to the mains early in fear of rain, but the day got better, the humidity died and we finished at the regular time.

Monti only ran practice. There wasn't anyone there for him to race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> We raced @ TSRCAR (Cincy) today without interruption from the rain. It was dicey when we unloaded, but was able to get the track going around 11:30. Ran one qualifying round to get to the mains early in fear of rain, but the day got better, the humidity died and we finished at the regular time.
> 
> Monti only ran practice. There wasn't anyone there for him to race.


I would have been even more disappointed if I had gone then. I think they said they needed at least 3 to run and even at that on a track that size 3 cars is like being the only one out there on track after a few laps.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007

ThrottleKing said:


> I would have been even more disappointed if I had gone then. I think they said they needed at least 3 to run and even at that on a track that size 3 cars is like being the only one out there on track after a few laps.
> 
> Jeremiah


Chuck would have run too so there would have been three. Kris is normally there but was sick. I was able to stay and practice till 7 before I decided to call it a day.:tongue: If there were only two of us they would still let us race.

and in mod running 12 sec laps, the track is pretty small.

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k

I think I'm going to sell my M06 mini cooper I just don't have the time to put back into it.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I think I'm going to sell my M06 mini cooper I just don't have the time to put back into it.


Now's the time while they're trying to bring it back. I need to do something with mine too.

Edit: Well, that was quick. I went down to the "RC garage" to see what needed done. Shocks and receiver missing. Threw some old TT-01 shocks on it and put in a spare Orange RX receiver and it is good to go. Sits a little high...  Runs like a champ outside. 

It would be perfect for some kid just getting into the sport. 

What do you guys think it is worth? M06, Hitec metal gear servo, Tekin ESC, silver can that is still good, some aluminum bits on all four corners and four tires.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Now's the time while they're trying to bring it back. I need to do something with mine too.
> 
> Edit: Well, that was quick. I went down to the "RC garage" to see what needed done. Shocks and receiver missing. Threw some old TT-01 shocks on it and put in a spare Orange RX receiver and it is good to go. Sits a little high...  Runs like a champ outside.
> 
> It would be perfect for some kid just getting into the sport.
> 
> What do you guys think it is worth? M06, Hitec metal gear servo, Tekin ESC, silver can that is still good, some aluminum bits on all four corners and four tires.


I will trade you a stick of gum, 2 paperclips, one AA battery and a fish hook for it.:tongue: That is all I have on me after some more school shopping.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

Pull a MacGyver and build another M06 outta that stuff.

Dunno if single AA's are ROAR-approved though....


----------



## crispy

We gave up on the school supplies shopping. Way too many requirements. We just shell out the money for the "kit". Bam! Shows up at school. Only problem is that you have to do it in the spring before school is out.


----------



## Waltss2k

I just don't want to put the time and money in mine to get it running. Just needs servo, reciever, and battery to get it on the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey hey, its race day! Chance of rain? No problem since we are racing inside.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey hey, its race day! Chance of rain? No problem since we are racing inside.


"We" are?


----------



## regets ama

*Indy RC BREAKING NEWS*

*BREAKING NEWS*

Gary C. takes A Main VTA win. In a star studded field of 8 VTA A Main drivers, Gary drives his Spec R chassis to victory lane after several lead changes of an eventful race at Indy RC. His car had the handling prowess of what appeared to be a X-Ray nimble handling chassis cutting the corners with high performance precision and power of a 25.5 Novak that powered down the straight passing cars like a 3 cell Lithium Cobalt energy cell. After the run his car took heavy scrutiny in tech and deemed legal by the local track officials. After his winning run he said "I'm not sure what got in to me, the car drove with such precision I was at ease all night, total control."
We expect such performance to be carried through the months ahead. Rumor has it that Red RC is looking for an interview for the small town hero of Noblesville, In. who is a major contender at Hobby Town Slash on road events.

In other related events, David F. takes pole and 17.5 TC win with his R1 powered Xray. Great run, David.

news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,news alert, news alert,,


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> Gary C. takes A Main VTA win. In a star studded field of 8 VTA A Main drivers, Gary drives his Spec R chassis to victory lane after several lead changes of an eventful race at Indy RC.


Please tell me Bruce was there to get this on video.

Congrats Gary!


----------



## crispy

Thanks,

John is only making a big deal about it because we put his setup on the car.

The car is good now. Going to get better. 

I'm actually more pleased that I was faster than everyone but John in the main, INCLUDING Chris Monday... 

Also, after a few early incidents taking John to the rear of the eight car main, he managed to blow through the field to reach 2nd place. But he must have used up his tires "or something" because suddenly he could climb no further...


----------



## crispy

Oh by the way...

Happy Birthday FrankNitti!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Oh by the way...
> 
> Happy Birthday FrankNitti!


Thanks Gary.... AND I'm at my first Colts game .


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks Gary.... AND I'm at my first Colts game .


What section are you in? If worse than my seats, I'll tell you where they are and you can go squat in them.

I've got four tickets that are going to waste. All set to drag the wife and boys out to their annual pre-season game and Courtney said "I'm not walking there in the pouring rain for a pre-season game..."


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was in my wife's company suite for the first half and I left early just like I always end up doing during pre-season. The Colts still look that same old sloppy style football against some of the Saints second string. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Thanks,
> 
> John is only making a big deal about it because we put his setup on the car.
> 
> The car is good now. Going to get better.
> 
> I'm actually more pleased that I was faster than everyone but John in the main, INCLUDING Chris Monday...
> 
> Also, after a few early incidents taking John to the rear of the eight car main, he managed to blow through the field to reach 2nd place. But he must have used up his tires "or something" because suddenly he could climb no further...


It's nice that you did such a good job, showed patience, drove clean and didn't have to drive though others to win. 

Good job and a fun night... :thumbsup:


----------



## pitchblack26

Congrats on the win Friday night Gary......best driving I've seen in a while. Rough race for therest of us though. I took my share of lumps, but tthat's racing. Keep it up!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.vrcworld.com


----------



## BadSign

My hobbywing esc is shipping back to me right now, free of charge- so, so, happy.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hello?......Anyone?


I imagine the racing will pick up everywhere in a couple more weeks. I my self have decided to take a few weeks off too.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Hello?......Anyone?
> 
> 
> I imagine the racing will pick up everywhere in a couple more weeks. I my self have decided to take a few weeks off too.
> 
> Jeremiah


I hope to be back this Friday after a few weeks off myself.


----------



## FrankNitti

I'm not going to make it this Friday... I do plan on being there when the doors open Saturday morning to get a few laps in.
See you guy's on the 5th :thumbsup:

David

PS... Hope Bruce shows up and does video, I'll be checking You Tube :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Our own Chuck Ray is the national USVTA points leader!

https://www.facebook.com/USVTA


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Our own Chuck Ray is the national USVTA points leader!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/USVTA


The website says Charles Ray is the leader. I don't know a Charles Ray. Scott, I think you looked at it wrong.:tongue:


----------



## crispy

I don't get the point of that system?

You race a lot, you get more points, you lead. Since everyone doesn't have the same number of opportunities or the same competition, I don't know what they are tracking?

Anyway, looks good that our guy is on top!


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I don't get the point of that system?
> 
> You race a lot, you get more points, you lead. Since everyone doesn't have the same number of opportunities or the same competition, I don't know what they are tracking?
> 
> Anyway, looks good that our guy is on top!


I believe only your ten best point finishes count.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I thought since the folks that keep up the USVTA and USGT site do a good job that I would pay them the $15 to be in the series. I received some cool stickers for both classes in less than two weeks after I signed up. It's fun and hope more locals sign up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I don't get the point of that system?
> 
> You race a lot, you get more points, you lead. Since everyone doesn't have the same number of opportunities or the same competition, I don't know what they are tracking?
> 
> Anyway, looks good that our guy is on top!


Speaking of racing a lot, don't forget to find Gary so he can mark you off as present on his clipboard since he is officially keeping attendance for Indy Slots. 

LOL! :tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Just because... Three in a row, woohoo!


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I don't get the point of that system?
> 
> You race a lot, you get more points, you lead. Since everyone doesn't have the same number of opportunities or the same competition, I don't know what they are tracking?
> 
> Anyway, looks good that our guy is on top!


It rewards the racers and clubs that best foster a racing environment that is successful, competitive, and inviting for both new and veteran drivers.

That sounds a lot like what this hobby needs more of.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> It rewards the racers and clubs that best foster a racing environment that is successful, competitive, and inviting for both new and veteran drivers.


Uh huh... sure...


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I believe only your ten best point finishes count.


Thank you. Makes a little more sense. But just a little...


----------



## davidl

jonesy112 said:


> I believe only your ten best point finishes count.


So I have only missed 4 in 52 weeks. I must be doing extremely well.:dude:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*USVTA and USGT National Points*

I copied and pasted the rules below in case there are some having trouble finding the link.

I'm pretty sure you can join anytime for $15 since this is only the first month and you can take your best twelve points from as many times you race until July. I'm number 159 so there are at least that many signed up maybe? Not sure what Scott's number is but he is the one that told me about and got me interested.

This was an extremely cool idea to get people (new and old) interested in VTA and USGT. Thanks for taking the time and huge kudos to the USGT / USVTA folks for coming up with and following through on the idea! :thumbsup:

- USVTA and USGT National Points Rules -

1. Count only the best 12 race results for all racers will count this includes Local, Regional or National races.
2. Only races that follow current USVTA and USGT rules are eligible to count towards the national points.
3. A race that has a minimum of 5 drivers in the respective class will count towards the national points.
4. There is no maximum of races that a racer can race in a year.
5. Racers will ask their local track to add their USVTA membership number to their name on the scoring program. This will allow us to award points correctly based on your membership not solely off your name. 
6. It is the responsibility of a tracks driver or race director at the given track to see all results are sent to the [email protected] address to be counted. All results must be submitted in PDF format. It is solely the drivers responsibility to make sure the points are sent in. We the USVTA points team will not chase results down.
7. The USVTA points team will first check the most current active member list and update the national points accordingly. Points will be updated once a week on Wednesday but there will be a 1 week computation period from race date. Results must be submitted within 2 weeks of race completion or they will not be counted.
8. Only current members are eligible to have their points count for a given race. If you join the USVTA national points after a given race is complete you will not earn points for that race. Your membership begins once we send your acknowledgement email.
9. The points season starts each year on August 1st and ends on July 31st. If these dates fall on a weekend any points scored will be counted on the following years point season.
10. Awards will be for the top 10% of USVTA members racing it the national points or a max of top 20 per class.
11. All decisions of the USVTA points team are final. 
12. Membership fee is 15 dollars for a year per person. Only 1 membership is required to count for both USVTA and USGT points.
13. Once payment is received you agree to abide by the above rules and there will be no refunds or compensation. 
14. Rules are subject to change.

The formula that was developed is in use by the NMPRA in RC plane racing for over 40 years
P = 100 X A - 1 + .2A + 1E
Where A = Basic points by the old NMPRA system 
E = Number of entries 
P = National points
The formula can also be used in excel as follows (100/number of entries+0.2)*(number of entries-pilots finish place)+1.2)=points. This formula produced the same result as the formula given above.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Who is keeping the points for Indy R/C? There is always almost 5-10 USGT cars every week.

Jeremiah


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Who is keeping the points for Indy R/C? There is always almost 5-10 USGT cars every week.
> 
> Jeremiah


Scott or I have been taking a picture of results, saving them as a PDF and sending them to the address like requested in the rules provided. Every week we have sent the VTA and USGT just remember if you are signed up to make sure and have your driver number next to your name so the folks who compute the points and post them can find you on the results sheets from the week. It's pretty easy and only takes a few minutes...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They hope the tracks will get on board and send in results. For now we are doing it ourselves like Chuck said. 

No racing for me tonight. I blew out my lower back at a trade show this week. Doc gave me pain pills (happy, happy, happy!) and steroids. So, next time you see me, I should look like Arnold.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Decent VTA turnout last night. Had fun (as usual). TC4 with Parma Cuda body was turning laps fast enough to challenge for the top of the podium even if the driver wasn't consistent enough.


----------



## BadSign

Good night for me, finished every race! Woo Hoo!


----------



## BadSign

And it appeared that Spanky had something up his sleeve for our resident 1/12 master, Mr.Lee.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> And it appeared that Spanky had something up his sleeve for our resident 1/12 master, Mr.Lee.


You are very correct, BadSign. Chris has the sight, reflexes, nerve, and equipment to be competitive at the club level. A full commitment by him to carpet on-road could very likely result in a tremendous driver that could do extremely well at the national level. But, he might have more important things to do for awhile, so we will watch, wait and offer encouragement whenever we can. I like to see people, especially the young ones, grab ahold of this and take off to high levels of success. Cody Woods and Mike Jones are some examples of the group we have that are still on the rise.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The USVTA National Points Championship page is here: https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/home?pli=1

I spoke with Rob King (who is the Big Cheese of the USVTA thing) and suggested that he put a direct link to the points page on the Official USVTA Site. He said he would, but I don't see it yet. 

It costs $15 to join. $20 for Crispy because he is so glass half-empty about it.


----------



## crispy

Speaking of half-empty, the more time I spend on the Southern Nationals thread the more irritated I get.

Now more than half of the VTA field is in the Pro class. They had no business splitting the class in the first place. Besides the fact that there is no rule to cover it in the USVTA rules (it is a National event) it is a totally pointless thing to do. That's what the different sorts are for.

Monday and I are still in Sportsman for now. If Chris races in that class and doesn't win, something is seriously wrong with him.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I wish I could go this year. The Pro/Sportsman thing does seem a big odd. But I've not been to enough races to know what's normal.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Speaking of half-empty, the more time I spend on the Southern Nationals thread the more irritated I get.
> 
> Now more than half of the VTA field is in the Pro class. They had no business splitting the class in the first place. Besides the fact that there is no rule to cover it in the USVTA rules (it is a National event) it is a totally pointless thing to do. That's what the different sorts are for.
> 
> Monday and I are still in Sportsman for now. If Chris races in that class and doesn't win, something is seriously wrong with him.


I hear you gary.....i was very close to not signing up for it at all when I first saw that. I dont understand it myself, but it is what it is I suppose.

Im going to go down there, have some fun racing, plan to have a massive blowout during at least one of the mains, and eat some delicious food for the week. No matter if VTA has 35 or 65 in it, I plan to have a good time.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jonesy112 said:


> I hear you gary.....i was very close to not signing up for it at all when I first saw that. I dont understand it myself, but it is what it is I suppose.
> 
> Im going to go down there, have some fun racing, plan to have a massive blowout during at least one of the mains, and eat some delicious food for the week. No matter if VTA has 35 or 65 in it, I plan to have a good time.


One of best post with most fantastic attitude (having fun) to have! Good luck Jonesy. :thumbsup:

I received the parts you sent thank you but I have a question on how to paint our lexan bodies to give them a red chrome look? Figured maybe you'd done a helmet or two and just wanted to ask in case others curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> One of best post with most fantastic attitude (having fun) to have! Good luck Jonesy. :thumbsup:
> 
> I received the parts you sent thank you but I have a question on how to paint our lexan bodies to give them a red chrome look? Figured maybe you'd done a helmet or two and just wanted to ask in case others curious. Thanks in advance.


Oh gawd... you're doing this:










aren't you...?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Oh gawd... you're doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you...?


Heck yeah man that car is awesome looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

And now for something different...

I always seem to see cool cars on the road on R/C race days. This week I saw a Ford GT 40 (maybe a replica).

Edit: I did a quick search and it is a real GT 40. Below is a pic and here is a link to where I found the info (http://www.fordgtforum.com/forums/s...-the-Historics?p=315733&viewfull=1#post315733)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here is something cool to Brian, I've thought this Daniel Simons illustration has always been awesome and now there is talk of a movie being made around the work.

http://danielsimon.com/cosmic-motors-vehicles/

Some really cool futuristic paint schemes and designs.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://m.joblo.com/joblo/news/55611


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Our own Chuck Ray is the national USVTA points leader!
> 
> [/URL]


Super job Chuck, keep up the pace and put Indy on the map for us!


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> One of best post with most fantastic attitude (having fun) to have! Good luck Jonesy. :thumbsup:
> 
> I received the parts you sent thank you but I have a question on how to paint our lexan bodies to give them a red chrome look? Figured maybe you'd done a helmet or two and just wanted to ask in case others curious. Thanks in advance.


You can use pacers (or whatever ketone based spray is still available) candy red and back it with chrome, than back it with black. I used to have a photo of a buggy I did that on years ago.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

regets ama said:


> Super job Chuck, keep up the pace and put Indy on the map for us!


Thanks, I've been having a good time with a little of the ribbing I've been taking but it's all in good fun with toy cars and all. My time off helped me find the kid in me again and helped me refocus that it's about having a good time... It's cool and all being first right now but there are so many great locals not signed up that I wish would. It's only $15 so? :thumbsup:

We missed you Friday along with about a half dozen others who run VTA. Unfortunately USGT and 17.5 didn't even run due to not enough showed and there were only three 12th scales (week before none) but happily, VTA is doing pretty good at Indy Slots for the time of year it is with two solid heats (twelve total entries) this past Friday. It's looking good for there to once again be a D main when things pickup in the fall as I know the other classes will start booming again as well. Woohoo! 

On a side note: Saturday there were four or five TT01's and three or four Mini's racing as I think that program will get a little stronger soon enough. Don't forget the track is open Saturday for any electric onroad vehicles to practice. There were a couple up there tuning their 17.5's Saturday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> You can use pacers (or whatever ketone based spray is still available) candy red and back it with chrome, than back it with black. I used to have a photo of a buggy I did that on years ago.


I will check it out thank you very much. Someone also mentioned spastic so I'll look that up as well. I'll be sure to test on some scrap lexan as to not screw up a body. Hopefully I can get close to that Drive to end hunger red. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on making it over there this Friday to run some USGT and 1/12 as well as play with my WGT car some more. The Xray is still set up for mod pavement and I think I might leave it that way but who knows If I didn't have to buy a few 5000 batteries I would do some VTA for sure.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Someone also mentioned spastic so I'll look that up as well. I'll be sure to test on some scrap lexan as to not screw up a body.


I've not used Spastic, but Jonesy probably has. I think I heard its not good to breathe? You don't want chrome lungs.


----------



## crispy

Here's chrome red right from the Spaz Stix website:

http://www.spazstix.com/aerosol-paints/candy-colors/15059

I've got the chrome and candy yellow. Don't know what I'm going to do with it yet...


----------



## jonesy112

I did a body a few years back for Tom Johnson, that was to resemble the red color on the Cherry NOS can. I used a candy burgandy from createx (im about 98% sure its the exact same stuff as faskolor, and you can get it from hobby lobby) and backed it with the alcad chrome for lexan, found at hobbytown. It came out about like i was hoping, just a little less chromey. The water based candy is hard to judge while spraying, and if I did it again I would use a full size gun to get totally even coats of the candy. 

Ill post pictures of it if I can find it. 

Also, you really will want to use a mask when spraying the chrome. All of them are just finely finely ground aluminium powder suspended in pure alcohol. Its an assault on your lungs for sure.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Madison rc*

Madison Rc up date. The track will be moving out of Madison. As of this weekend we will be taking over a new location in Columbus Indiana. I have 2 building to choose from in the area I will make my final choose this week I plan on starting the build of a 40x90 subfloor this weekend. I am shooting to run on road racing on Saturdays open at 10am race at noon. I hope that this move will be located close enough that it will give the Indy guys and Ohio guys a good location to race every Saturday.

Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## jonesy112

asylum xtreme said:


> Madison Rc up date. The track will be moving out of Madison. As of this weekend we will be taking over a new location in Columbus Indiana. I have 2 building to choose from in the area I will make my final choose this week I plan on starting the build of a 40x90 subfloor this weekend. I am shooting to run on road racing on Saturdays open at 10am race at noon. I hope that this move will be located close enough that it will give the Indy guys and Ohio guys a good location to race every Saturday.
> 
> Hope to see everyone soon.


Thats great to hear. And thanks for doing it on saturday, which doesnt conflict with the other tracks in the area. Makes for the 3 day race weekend much easier.


----------



## Matt P.

asylum xtreme said:


> Madison Rc up date. The track will be moving out of Madison. As of this weekend we will be taking over a new location in Columbus Indiana. I have 2 building to choose from in the area I will make my final choose this week I plan on starting the build of a 40x90 subfloor this weekend. I am shooting to run on road racing on Saturdays open at 10am race at noon. I hope that this move will be located close enough that it will give the Indy guys and Ohio guys a good location to race every Saturday.
> 
> Hope to see everyone soon.


So awesome


----------



## asylum xtreme

My thought was Saturday is open play for the on road guys Friday Indy Saturday Columbus Sunday Ohio.


----------



## jonesy112

Columbus on Sat will also be easier for the Ft Wayne crowd that wants to come down and play


----------



## ThrottleKing

Alright! Another track to race again that is less than an hour away! Keep us informed.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am having the toughest time figuring out my SBC. It only has 56K on it and I have put on a new Edelbrock intake and carb, new MSD streetfire distributor new AC Delco plugs and wires. I set the base timing at 8* with 30* total advance. The darn thing still stumbles for half a second when shuting off nothing too serious but it annoys me. Maybe some carbon in the head or a less perfect plug staying hot. I hope its not a bad spot in the combustion chamber. Anyone else on here that has some motor knowledge care to share a thought? 

I know it's not R/C but it gets me to the track so it is kind of dealing with R/C then isn't it?

Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> here that has some motor knowledge care to share a thought?
> 
> I know it's not R/C but it gets me to the track so it is kind of dealing with R/C then isn't it?
> 
> Jeremiah


I think you are on the right track, detonating, not sure of your compr ratio but the first thing I would try is a higher octane fuel, in addition, without computer controls engines don't like that ethanol addititive.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have 5 gal of VP112 sitting in the garage. I use it for all my power equiptment. It doesn't dry out the carbs like pump gas and it generally runs better in my 2 strokes. I will bump up the octane later tonight to 93 from the 87 and see. That is certainly cheaper than throwing parts at it. 

I sold the Buick last week since the cost to own outweighed the benefits of it. Like overpriced insurance, plates, maintenance and such per year. My 30 year old truck is paid for and still looks good and except for the slight dieseling it runs well. The 4.10 gears though kind of hurt mileage. LOL

Thanks John for the help.

Jeremiah


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> I think you are on the right track, detonating, not sure of your compr ratio but the first thing I would try is a higher octane fuel, in addition, without computer controls engines don't like that ethanol addititive.


I'd agree, fuel octane and quality is a huge factor.

As an example, the weed-whacker engine in my Civic drives like crap if I put anything other than Shell 93 in it. It requires 92 or higher regardless, but even cheaper premium gas causes issues, like less power and once in awhile stumbling on startup or shutdown.

Also keep in mind the more timing in an engine, the more important the fuel is!


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> I am having the toughest time figuring out my SBC. It only has 56K on it and I have put on a new Edelbrock intake and carb, new MSD streetfire distributor new AC Delco plugs and wires. I set the base timing at 8* with 30* total advance. The darn thing still stumbles for half a second when shuting off nothing too serious but it annoys me. Maybe some carbon in the head or a less perfect plug staying hot. I hope its not a bad spot in the combustion chamber. Anyone else on here that has some motor knowledge care to share a thought?
> 
> I know it's not R/C but it gets me to the track so it is kind of dealing with R/C then isn't it?
> 
> Jeremiah


Did you check the flux capacitor? Muffler bearing?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

ThrottleKing said:


> I am having the toughest time figuring out my SBC. It only has 56K on it and I have put on a new Edelbrock intake and carb, new MSD streetfire distributor new AC Delco plugs and wires. I set the base timing at 8* with 30* total advance. The darn thing still stumbles for half a second when shuting off nothing too serious but it annoys me. Maybe some carbon in the head or a less perfect plug staying hot. I hope its not a bad spot in the combustion chamber. Anyone else on here that has some motor knowledge care to share a thought?
> 
> I know it's not R/C but it gets me to the track so it is kind of dealing with R/C then isn't it?
> 
> Jeremiah


SBC...What I have dealt with in the past is coolant temps too hot (block temps/thermostat) and a little rich setting in the carbs would cause a diesel situations when shut off in the cases I have worked on personally....and timing also


----------



## crispy

Okay... back to RC.

Here's yellow chrome:










All Spaz Stix. I like the Candy Yellow, but I don't know if I like chrome behind it or just silver?

Edit: I've decided I like the chrome. Going to do my concourse winning car with the same scheme. You can't see it here, but I really messed up some parts of it. I sprayed outside and it was looking swell. Then I went inside and the humidity condensed all over the still damp yelllow paint. What a dufus.

Indoors, there is definitely a greenish cast to it. Does not look gold like in the picture.


----------



## BadSign

asylum xtreme said:


> Madison Rc up date. The track will be moving out of Madison. As of this weekend we will be taking over a new location in Columbus Indiana. I have 2 building to choose from in the area I will make my final choose this week I plan on starting the build of a 40x90 subfloor this weekend. I am shooting to run on road racing on Saturdays open at 10am race at noon. I hope that this move will be located close enough that it will give the Indy guys and Ohio guys a good location to race every Saturday.
> 
> Hope to see everyone soon.


That's great, I'll be 30 minutes from both tracks! Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## ThrottleKing

1BrownGuy said:


> SBC...What I have dealt with in the past is coolant temps too hot (block temps/thermostat) and a little rich setting in the carbs would cause a diesel situations when shut off in the cases I have worked on personally....and timing also


Played with the idle air mixture tonight, temps at 170-180*. It has not dieseled since I messed with the idle mix and filled with 93 octane. Going to take note of mileage with base timing at 8* to see. I know she makes more power from base at 12* but maybe not as efficient. Thanks guys for the help, seems we were all thinking the same way. Too bad that sometimes happens going into the first corner at the tone.LOL:drunk:

Jeremiah


----------



## starrx

asylum xtreme said:


> Madison Rc up date. The track will be moving out of Madison. As of this weekend we will be taking over a new location in Columbus Indiana. I have 2 building to choose from in the area I will make my final choose this week I plan on starting the build of a 40x90 subfloor this weekend. I am shooting to run on road racing on Saturdays open at 10am race at noon. I hope that this move will be located close enough that it will give the Indy guys and Ohio guys a good location to race every Saturday.
> 
> Hope to see everyone soon.


what is this track u speak of:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Okay... back to RC.
> 
> Here's yellow chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Spaz Stix. I like the Candy Yellow, but I don't know if I like chrome behind it or just silver?
> 
> Edit: I've decided I like the chrome. Going to do my concourse winning car with the same scheme. You can't see it here, but I really messed up some parts of it. I sprayed outside and it was looking swell. Then I went inside and the humidity condensed all over the still damp yelllow paint. What a dufus.
> 
> Indoors, there is definitely a greenish cast to it. Does not look gold like in the picture.


Looks good!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just changed Victor this morning and he had the same paint scheme going on in the Pampers. It had CRC in it too.LOL

Just kidding, it looks good and different. Dye the wheels black now.


Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007

ThrottleKing said:


> I just changed Victor this morning and he had the same paint scheme going on in the Pampers. It had CRC in it too.LOL
> 
> Just kidding, it looks good and different. Dye the wheels black now.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Why dye them when he could just buy BSR tires, see David Lee for more info.:thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## crispy

Yup, it definitely needs black wheels.


----------



## pitchblack26

Maybe half yellow/half white like Gary has made famous


----------



## crispy

Here's my new VTA body:










Soon as I'm done with it in Nashville, this is what I'll be using to beat up on the black and silver #26...

Note the black wheels.


----------



## microed

*Informal Poll*

Just curious how many of you run the same battery all night long on a given race night? There is usually a point where batteries start to lose their punch or go soft after a number of runs on a particular night. Not really sure where that point is with LiPo batteries. I know it may also depend on the class you are running for several reasons, like how difficult it can be to get the battery in and out of the car.


----------



## pitchblack26

Nice job....looks good!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Lipo batteries*



microed said:


> Just curious how many of you run the same battery all night long on a given race night? There is usually a point where batteries start to lose their punch or go soft after a number of runs on a particular night. Not really sure where that point is with LiPo batteries. I know it may also depend on the class you are running for several reasons, like how difficult it can be to get the battery in and out of the car.


I always assumed the point of lipo's was to be rid of the old school habit of having so many battery packs, am i wrong?

I use the same battery all night long (from practice to main). I usually charge, run, repeat five to six (two or three practice runs, two heats and the main) times a night.

Ever since I've had lipo's I've always ran a single pack night.

I've had the best luck with Thunder Power and Reedy Lipo's. I mainly run VTA at Indy Slots in Indianapolis, IN.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDUHT&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEMTC&P=7


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Here's my new VTA body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as I'm done with it in Nashville, this is what I'll be using to beat up on the black and silver #26...
> 
> Note the black wheels.


Nice!

That's the Mcallister racing body right?

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/

I may have to make a blue pepsi 24 scheme since I can't find the candy apple red in stock anywhere. Back it with chrome? I may take a good looksie at yours this week to see how you approached and got you final results painting with the chrome stuff.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Nice!
> 
> That's the Mcallister racing body right?
> 
> http://www.mcallisterracing.com/
> 
> I may have to make a blue pepsi 24 scheme since I can't find the candy apple red in stock anywhere. Back it with chrome? I may take a good looksie at yours this week to see how you approached and got you final results painting with the chrome stuff.


McAllister body with some Protoform decals. I screwed this one up. Put on the candy yellow perfectly. Nice thick even coat. But I didn't put enough chrome behind it. There are areas where the black final coat shows through.

Next one will be perfect...

Of the translucent/candy colors, I think red would look good. Maybe purple too. 

Of course, now I'm thinking of all sorts of crazy stuff to try.


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> Just curious how many of you run the same battery all night long on a given race night? There is usually a point where batteries start to lose their punch or go soft after a number of runs on a particular night. Not really sure where that point is with LiPo batteries. I know it may also depend on the class you are running for several reasons, like how difficult it can be to get the battery in and out of the car.


I run the same pack all night long as well. This is with the 2 cell stuff. I usually dont even take it out of the car unless i need to make an adjustment on something else that the battery is in the way of. I cant say I have ever felt like they have gotten soft on me even after 6 cycles or so in 4 hour period.

With the 1/12th scale, i normally swapped between 2 battery packs for the night, alternating them with each run, and didnt see a noticible "softening" of the pack like i did when I ran the same one all night. 

This has been with the Team EA Motorsport packs. (www.teameamotorsports.com)


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is in the market for a new radio, I have my RadioPost Ts-401 for sale, with one reciever and a rechargeable LiFe pack for $175. This has been a great radio for me, making multiple national A-mains with it. I have just switched over to Ko Propo so I no longer need it and am offering it to locals first. 

I can deliver on friday if anyone is intersted. 

Thanks

Michael Jones

Here are the specs for the radio system

This is the G2 Radiopost TS401 2.4 GHz DSSS Radio system, equipped with 1 x G2 version of RP24RA5DX receiver. VERSION 4.11

This unique system uses SDS(Signal Direct Sequence) that performs at a high signal transmission rate, increasing consistency and minimizing interference unlike other systems that hop channels.

Overview
First Ever Color LCD Screen (6 color modes to choose from)
LCD Swivel
·Our LCD can swivel vertical or horizontal to expose the menu keys.
Internal Antenna
·High efficiency antenna provides excellent performance and no more antennas to break. Another first from Radiopost
Direct Sequence 2.4 gHz Technology.
·No more frequency hopping, a direct digital signal provides excellent feel and ultra fast response.
3 Selectable Modes of Transmit Speeds
·You have the option to increase or decrease the speed allowing the use of analog and digital servos
Easy to Use Interface
·No more searching through long complicated menus. The ability to scroll and find what you need when you need it is our goal.
Light Weight Performance
·Our transmitters were designed to have a balanced feel when operated. The radios efficiency allows you to use 5 dry cells or a Radiopost 6.6V LiFe (sold separately) making it one of the lightest and efficient transmitters in the market
Customizable Settings
·The steering and throttle trigger spring tension can be infinitely adjustable to customize the feel.
·The drop down can be angled to the users preference.
Drop Down Included
·We have included a drop down to enhance the comfort in those long mains. We optimized the wheel drop down for increased comfort and performance.
Easy Left Hand Adjustability
·We made the process of adjusting the drop down from right to left handed a breeze. Just 4 screws and the included wire is all you need. No more fishing the wires from one side to the other. No more dealing with extra parts and screws.
Performance
The new TS401 radio is the most advanced 2.4 gHz radio system bringing you comfort and performance. The TS401 introduces the first ever swivel color screen and built in internal antennae combined with our own proprietary 2.4 Ghz Signal Direct Sequence (SDSTM) technology bringing a powerful direct signal to your car or boat. This technology enables the user to have direct control of their vehicle making every movement of the throttle and steering wheel more accurate than other radios. The 5.5ms frame rate balances both performance and consistency. No artificial accelerated programs are used.

Ergonomics
We focused on ergonomics and the TS401 feels naturally balanced for those long mains. The weight is balanced 50/50 from top to bottom allowing your hands free from pressure points. Radiopost SDS systems use considerably less power so we are able to use a smaller battery reducing the overall weight of the radio. The control wheel can be switched from right-hand to left-hand usage with 4 screws. Our software was developed with the beginner and serious user in mind providing all the functions you need. Easy to navigate buttons and a color screen all provide a user experience not found in any other 2.4 GHz system.

Receivers
Small and incredibly light weight Radiopost 5-Channel receivers deliver a high performance package that can be used for many applications. They use our Quick Sync (QSTM) technology and deliver high resolution data without diminishing speed and precision of our Transmitters.. Our receivers are durable and proven to work under various temperatures and conditions.

Specifications:
Model: TS401
Channel:4 Ch - 9 Ch Receivers can be used
Frequency: 2.4GHz Band SDS
Operating Voltage: 4.4V ~ 8.4V
Frame Rate Speed: 5.5ms, 10.5ms & 16.5ms
Screen Resolution: 240 x 400 (WQVGA)
Power Supply: 5 AA Alkaline Dry Cell DC 7.5V
Weight: 1.42 lbs / 646g (Without Battery)
Dimension (HxWxD): 9.05x7.08x5.5"


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tl:dr


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Tl:dr


That's funny, I was just explaining what that meant to the non-internet savvy adults at the pack meeting last night. 

So do you suppose Jonesy BOUGHT this new radio? Or is KO Propo another of his sponsors...?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Dunno, but I think I broke my down button on my keyboard trying to scroll past his post.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> That's funny, I was just explaining what that meant to the non-internet savvy adults at the pack meeting last night.
> 
> So do you suppose Jonesy BOUGHT this new radio? Or is KO Propo another of his sponsors...?


It would be no fun if I just answered, would it? much more fun to let you try to decide either way ;-)


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> It would be no fun if I just answered, would it? much more fun to let you try to decide either way ;-)


I doubt you paid $518 for it...


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Tl:dr


LOL, i know, i was going to just link to the website for all the info, but they its not a super easy site to navigate.

And on the plus side, I learned something new today (after I had to google what it meant lol)


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I doubt you paid $518 for it...


You are correct.....i did not spend $518.....but was it more or less?

I could have bought accessories, or a case, or had to pay shipping.....or maybe I used an A main coupon or something like that and got it for less


----------



## ThrottleKing

They all sound the same when they hit the floor.:freak:

Doesn't matter what brand they are or how much they are.

Jeremiah


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> They all sound the same when they hit the floor.:freak:
> 
> Jeremiah


Same sound if they are thrown too.


----------



## Matt P.

.....


----------



## davidl

Mike Jones getting no respect. What a sorry sight.


----------



## crispy

In order to be a "local hero", occasionally, you must race locally...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> In order to be a "local hero", occasionally, you must race locally...


He's basically a "national hero" at this point.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> He's basically a "national hero" at this point.


So you guys are still an item?


----------



## cwoods34

I've been trying to buy brand-new stuff to see if it makes me any faster. Turns out it doesn't. I dunno about his "shiny new" KO, but I'll have a used Futaba very soon..... Which means that there will be 2 Radiopost for sale in Indy cheap. I also know of two guys (Dave and Crispy) that desperately need to upgrade.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> So you guys are still an item?


To be honest, him getting a serious girlfriend really complicates our relationship.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> To be honest, him getting a serious girlfriend really complicates our relationship.



He needs to bring her by the track so we can see if he is good enough for her.:hat:


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> I've been trying to buy brand-new stuff to see if it makes me any faster. Turns out it doesn't. I dunno about his "shiny new" KO, but I'll have a used Futaba very soon..... Which means that there will be 2 Radiopost for sale in Indy cheap. *I also know of two guys (Dave and Crispy) that desperately need to upgrade*.


I was also told "setup" was the key to going faster... LOL..

I just saw a video and a guy won Mod at a National event with a STICK radio, maybe I'll bind my DX6i to my car and give it a try. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the tip Cody


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> He needs to bring her by the track so we can see if he is good enough for her.:hat:


He has before. You were probably too busy chasing Chuck in 1/12 to notice.


----------



## cwoods34

Whoops forgot the smiley face :hat:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as the word "hero", I have to borrow a quote from The Princess Bride..."You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means"

Don't you know if you are trying to elevate a racer, there are better words to use. You could use ace, legend, master, etc. Maybe we need to give Jonesy a new nickname. Unfortunately Mad Mike Jones is already taken. See here for reference (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Jones_(motocross_rider))

In the meantime I will continue to respect all our fellow racers who promote the hobby and help those around them, including Indy's own Mike Jones.


----------



## cwoods34

"The Local Legend, Mike Showtime Jones"


----------



## jonesy112

Wow this escalated quickly. I was just trying to sell a radio.......lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Wow this escalated quickly. I was just trying to sell a radio.......lol


The price of stardom. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

I don't even know a Mike Jones? Does he race in Indy? I thought he was one of the Monkees?


----------



## regets ama

*nickname*

He already has a nickname at Monti's:

DreamCrusher Jones

Just when I get within .2 a lap he throws down some at .4 away because Cody did some!

(going to start wearing my Pittsburgh Ball hat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,arrrrrrrrrrgh)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New PROTOForm F-1 body! Sa-weet. For those of you who care about such things. 

http://racepf.com/formula-1/f1-thirteen-clear-body/


----------



## Matt P.

IndyHobbies.com said:


> New PROTOForm F-1 body! Sa-weet. For those of you who care about such things.
> 
> http://racepf.com/formula-1/f1-thirteen-clear-body/


Maybe this is a good time to suggest to Doug that we implement the UF1 rules. Might see a resurgence in F1 that every where else in the world is seeing.

Maybe David L will wheel one of these:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm pretty sure four makes a class now so if anyone spear headed that F1 class and got four to show they would race. Three would probably do it since 12th scales have been running three on average over the last few weeks.

Got my spastic paint today but no chrome to back so have to order, I assumed Slots or HT would have the chrome but oh well.

Chances are won't make it this week so have fun everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Whoops forgot the smiley face :hat:


No, this one is called "hat". The "smiley" is this


----------



## davidl

Matt P. said:


> .............Maybe David L will wheel one of these:


Why would I do that. I don't care to purchase a two cell battery pack.:dude:


----------



## BadSign

You could Just run a jumper between two 1S packs.

I say foam tires and 13.5 1S. That would be flippin' awesome.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> You could Just run a jumper between two 1S packs.
> 
> I say foam tires and 13.5 1S. That would be flippin' awesome.


How about just running WGT then? Its pan car, 1s, 13.5, spec foam tire, 930grams

Just 200 grams over a 1/12. Cheaper than buying most F1 cars too since a basic 104 needs $50-$100 in suspension/chassis upgrades to be a contender in UF1 

I will have my WGT there tonight. 

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

Chuck Ray you have a PM.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> How about just running WGT then? Its pan car, 1s, 13.5, spec foam tire, 930grams
> 
> Just 200 grams over a 1/12. Cheaper than buying most F1 cars too since a basic 104 needs $50-$100 in suspension/chassis upgrades to be a contender in UF1
> 
> I will have my WGT there tonight.
> 
> Jeremiah



I agree with "J" on this one. There should be a difference between the WGT and F1 cars. If the rubber tires are used on the F1 then the foams would be for the WGT. WGT already runs foams and are good. The F1 needs a power reduction (my opinion) to be a good race car on the rubber tires. So, I would propose 17.5T with a single cell for the F1. That is if I were to get one.


----------



## crispy

Not enough racers to support 6 classes. 

Last week, we didn't even run 2 of the current 4.

We need more bodies, not more classes...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I will do my part this week. I finally get to race tonight. But, the Boy Wonder will be with his _girlfriend_ again tonight. 

So, its just me. One more VTA car for you guys to pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fast electric Indy Admirals boat racing on Sunday to BTW. Registration at 11, racing at noon if interested. Map & info here:

http://www.indyadmirals.org/RACE.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

From the Hobbytown On-Road Page:

"Next parking lot race is scheduled for Sunday, September 14th. Let's start at noon and run 3 heats and the Mains for the season ender. 

Good luck to all the guys going down to the Nashville race." - Rockin' Bob

Flyer: http://www.indyhobbies.com/HobbytownUSARacingFlyer2014.pdf


----------



## crispy

Big cool down coming next week, so the parking lot race will be 70 and sunny.

I GUARANTEE IT!


----------



## pitchblack26

I just read the last 2 months posts on the Southern Nationals link....fine job of trying to explain it to them Gary.....The format is silly and you're right for once


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> I just read the last 2 months posts on the Southern Nationals link....fine job of trying to explain it to them Gary.....The format is silly and you're right for once


So are you moving up to Pro? 

If you race in Sportsman you have absolutely no excuse for not winning it.

Lot of pressure.


----------



## pitchblack26

They will have to move me up to pro.....I plan on bringing my A game


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> They will have to move me up to pro.....I plan on bringing my A game


Sandbagger!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just signed up for the National USVTA Points series. Too bad I am too late in doing so. I don't think this night's results will count for me. Oh well, still had some fun tonight.


Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a great time racing USVTA tonight. I made too many mistakes, hit the flapper a few too many times, had some good door-to-door racing, some good bumper to bumper racing, and even got the worst end of several accidents on the track. Yet I couldn't help smiling the whole time I was racing tonight.

- Thanks everyone in USVTA for keeping the class fun. 
- Thanks to RegretsAMA for letting me borrow a battery for the A-main
- Thanks to Chuck for letting me & Nick battle for 3rd in the A-main. Chuck was on my bumper when I was in 4th about to lap me, but realized I was battling with Nick just in front of me and gave us space to race.

One last thing, I am always amazed just how close in speed the USVTA cars are in the A-main.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a great time racing USVTA tonight. I made too many mistakes, hit the flapper a few too many times, had some good door-to-door racing, some good bumper to bumper racing, and even got the worst end of several accidents on the track. Yet I couldn't help smiling the whole time I was racing tonight.
> 
> - Thanks everyone in USVTA for keeping the class fun.
> - Thanks to RegretsAMA for letting me borrow a battery for the A-main
> - Thanks to Chuck for letting me & Nick battle for 3rd in the A-main. Chuck was on my bumper when I was in 4th about to lap me, but realized I was battling with Nick just in front of me and gave us space to race.
> 
> One last thing, I am always amazed just how close in speed the USVTA cars are in the A-main.


What happened to you in your first heat when your car just sat there at the start?

I would have loved to stay for the mains, but with storms on the way I decided to try to beat it home and I did just before the storms.

BTW, I really liked the track layout last night. Good job to whoever created it.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I would have loved to stay for the mains, but with storms on the way I decided to try to beat it home and I did just before the storms.


Where do you live man..., Kokomo?

I stayed for the mains, then I played with Spanky's drift car, and STILL made it to Fishers before any rain.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Where do you live man..., Kokomo?


Westside, so I was driving right into it.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Update*

Okay guys I singed the lease on the new location in Columbus. We mine in on the 14. That day we will be painting cleaning and laying carpet out. If anyone would like to come out and help I'm sure we would use it. New track size will be 88x40. That's only 3 foot shorter than snowbirds. The new location is going to be next door to fast 5 dirt oval track.


----------



## crispy

asylum xtreme said:


> Okay guys I singed the lease on the new location in Columbus. We mine in on the 14. That day we will be painting cleaning and laying carpet out. If anyone would like to come out and help I'm sure we would use it. New track size will be 88x40. That's only 3 foot shorter than snowbirds. The new location is going to be next door to fast 5 dirt oval track.


Address?

I want to see how far of a drive that is from Noblesville.


----------



## asylum xtreme

1225 N Indianapolis rd, Columbus, Indiana


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

microed said:


> What happened to you in your first heat when your car just sat there at the start?...


I am having an intermittent issue with my sensor wire (happened last week too). I'm sorry that messed up the start of that heat. I think it is time to replace it.

----------

I liked the layout on Friday. You had to hit your marks if you wanted a great lap, but it wasn't unfair unless your tried to hug the corners too close. There was also enough room through the sweeper for side by side racing,


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Tracks List updated*

Alright so from Southport area or South side of Indy(my house), these are the distances for racing carpet on-road that I know of that are doable for a one day event except for the last 4-5 tracks.:thumbsup:

10.5mi. Indy R/C
45.6mi. Old Madison RC ........COMING SOON!!!! Columbus location
71mi. R/C Hobbies Plus
136mi. Summit Raceway
138mi. Red Mosquito
139mi. Access Hobbies Raceway
205mi. Leisure Hours Raceway
240mi. Harbor Hobbies The Track
287mi. Thunder R/C
298mi. Rapid Competition R/C
302mi. The Gate

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am having an intermittent issue with my sensor wire (happened last week too). I'm sorry that messed up the start of that heat. I think it is time to replace it.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I liked the layout on Friday. You had to hit your marks if you wanted a great lap, but it wasn't unfair unless your tried to hug the corners too close. There was also enough room through the sweeper for side by side racing,


It was a good layout for what we ran. I think it would have been tough for 17.5TC though. I believe USGT got down to high 7.2laps, 1/12 6.8laps, I had one with my WGT during practice in the high 6.6 range but I can't remember what VTA did. I tried to run my mod TC during practice and I got a best lap of 7.9 but I was all over the track not getting enough grip to effectively brake as well as power sliding under acceleration and driver error.

Jeremiah


----------



## jtsbell

I hope the new track runs on road on SUNDAY so Cody & I can run


----------



## crispy

asylum xtreme said:


> Madison Rc up date. The track will be moving out of Madison. As of this weekend we will be taking over a new location in Columbus Indiana. I have 2 building to choose from in the area I will make my final choose this week I plan on starting the build of a 40x90 subfloor this weekend. I am shooting to run on road racing on Saturdays open at 10am race at noon. I hope that this move will be located close enough that it will give the Indy guys and Ohio guys a good location to race every Saturday.
> 
> Hope to see everyone soon.


He said SATURDAY!


----------



## pitchblack26

RC hobbies plus is a ghost town. Track is really small. Ideal for 1/18 scale....not much else


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> RC hobbies plus is a ghost town. Track is really small. Ideal for 1/18 scale....not much else


But they do stock TC3 parts. Makes me happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Is there a new Associated TC7 around the corner? I bit the bullet and got a TC6.2 (new and factory sealed) cause it was nearly $100 off the retail price with shipping included. I looked online but see no word of a new one so? Probably won't have ready this week but hopefully will next week or two.

On the backing candy chrome colors from Spaztic, should I just wait for the chrome mirror to back or will faskolor silver give me the same result? I can test but is it worth the time or should I just wait for chrome mirror to back it?


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Track*

We will be at the track Sunday all day working on the building. If anyone wants to stop by and check it out or give us a hand feel free to come on by


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey Chuck that Spastic has a Mirror Chrome both in spray and airbrush. I seen it at Hobbytown yesterday


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Copy that Walt, thanks! :thumbsup:

Jeremiah and David were added to the USGT / USVTA points this week, welcome to the fun woohoo! LOL! :tongue:

How to sign up:

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/home


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Faskolor Chrome is not the mirror look of Spaz Stik paint. It's better than their silver, but not true Chrome. http://www.spazstix.com/mirror-chrome

By the way Mr. Ray, you are still a national celebrity.


----------



## Matt P.

M. Jones, C. Woods...I don't see your names on this list


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The Faskolor Chrome is not the mirror look of Spaz Stik paint. It's better than their silver, but not true Chrome. http://www.spazstix.com/mirror-chrome
> 
> By the way Mr. Ray, you are still a national celebrity.



My pockets don't feel any fuller yet... I'm hoping for $1 per point in the end. Lol! :freak:

I think I'll wait for the actual chrome mirror to back candy color cause I want it to look like one of the chrome colored hot wheels I used to have when I was little. I'll most likely do a simple scheme first to get feel of how to use them then do up a cool 24 scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Hey y'all, don't forget outdoor racing this Sunday. Weather is supposed to be perfect. 

I always tell my boys "get off the computer and play outside!" Same goes for you guys, get off the carpet and go outside!

Three heats and a main. I plan on dominating the Slash racing again, so if you have a problem with that, get out your old Slash and do something about it...


----------



## Waltss2k

I guess I'll sign up for the usvta/usgt points. Thinking about breaking out the 12th scale Fri since 17.5 has been slow.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Hey y'all, don't forget outdoor racing this Sunday. Weather is supposed to be perfect.
> 
> I always tell my boys "get off the computer and play outside!" Same goes for you guys, get off the carpet and go outside!


I really wanted to give this last one a try, but a family function will prevent this from happening. Maybe I will get out to one next year.


----------



## MReggio13

Anybody planning on running 17.5 tonight?


----------



## davidl

MReggio13 said:


> Anybody planning on running 17.5 tonight?


I am. But mine has foam tires!:hat:


----------



## jonesy112

What time does Indy rc usually open on Fridays?


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> What time does Indy rc usually open on Fridays?


3pm sharp.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> 3pm sharp.


cool ill be there then......ran out of paint


----------



## TazFND7

davidl said:


> I am. But mine has foam tires!:hat:


Me, I have a new TC to try out.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

What is the appropriate belt tension on a TC? I told someone tonight that asked I thought as loose as you can go without the belt skipping but just wanted to see what others thought. I assume if too tight would cause chassis to flex, cause motor temps to rise and excess wear of belt so? I read this morning that max flex of belt on rear is .25" and max flex of front is .5" so I guess error on the loose side?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonesy112

Those numbers sound about right. I use to run them as loose as I could without them skipping, but for the last 6 months or so I have been running them a little tighter and it seems to work better. I know if you have the rear belt too tight, it will the the rear of the car loose on throttle, im not sure what effect having the front one too tight would be, since it pulls from the bottom i dont think it would effect it as much, plus since there is so much more belt on the front it would have more give to it under load anyway. This clear anything up?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Guys, Doug at Indy RC asked me to put this up in the forums:

Here's a printable version: http://indyrc.homestead.com/Figure__8_Racing_September.pdf


----------



## crispy

Damn... that's Cub Scout night...

But it looks like I've found a place for my outdoor Spec-R VTA. I'll put my 21.5 in it and let you guys pay me to race! 

I've got two late model bodies for my Slash ready to rock! But I wish the TC class allowed VTA/bomber bodies as the people with 1/10th touring cars already have lots of beat up bodies...

I hope this takes off.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Great! 

Figure 8 = More plastic/broken bits of car parts in the racing surface. Perfect for foam tires and 17.5 rubber tires.

I might be wrong and I hope I am but this also sounds like it could lead to a good heated argument between BillyBob and Jethro over a few bucks and a broken truck.


Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Great!
> 
> Figure 8 = More plastic/broken bits of car parts in the racing surface. Perfect for foam tires and 17.5 rubber tires.
> 
> I might be wrong and I hope I am but this also sounds like it could lead to a good heated argument between BillyBob and Jethro over a few bucks and a broken truck.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


I can't imagine anyone but you running a foam tire 1/10th touring car... 

Anyone complaining about broken parts after running a figure eight race should be summarily tossed out the back door. It's going to happen.

That being said, I wish the VTA bodies would be allowed as I've got half a dozen that are perfect for bashing. Those 1/10th latemodel bodies look fragile.

These classes sound fun because of the completely open nature of them.


----------



## crispy

FWIW: http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page364.htm


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I can't imagine anyone but you running a foam tire 1/10th touring car...
> 
> Anyone complaining about broken parts after running a figure eight race should be summarily tossed out the back door. It's going to happen.
> 
> That being said, I wish the VTA bodies would be allowed as I've got half a dozen that are perfect for bashing. Those 1/10th latemodel bodies look fragile.
> 
> These classes sound fun because of the completely open nature of them.


Really???

1/12 run foam and I think you run one too.:freak: 

Your naive if you believe that this will never turn ugly, real ugly once with money on the line.

I hope that I am wrong and it doesn't happen but I think store bucks would be a much better option for the race track and to keep the doors open. 

But its posted like it is now and we will just have to see how it will play out. 

Kind of have to ask, why doesn't an on-road night have anything like this or a points series for something?

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

1/12th isn't legal for this race... Is your WGT car 1/10th? Is a pan car also a touring car? I didn't think they were.

Besides, I wouldn't want to break those. But my $109 Spec-R S1 is a viable candidate. I think race craft is going to be more important than all out speed anyway. That and protecting your car. Of course, you can't do much about a broadside directly on your wheels.

I think a Figure 8 race would be fun. Money or no money. I don't know how they're going to setup the track. The timing loop doesn't seem to be in a conducive location for a track laid out in a 8 shape.

And I'm not naive. I'm hopeful. Yes, I know, what's to stop me from laying in wait trying to take out your 17.5 once I'm already down five laps.

The answer to your last question is because we already show up. You knew that...


----------



## nutz4rc

If you are running the Mcallister dirt late model bodies, you will want to use dry wall tape and sho goo for the front end (or something like it) or the body will split with any hit in the front end (you know that will happen in figure 8). Also it helps to run a second foam bumper on top of the one that is already on your chassis. Been there done that.


----------



## Matt P.

What's next? A gas powered 1/5 scale buggy oval race on Thursday's?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crispy, I think your missing my first point on the debris. I don't mean Wed. night. Does the track get vacuumed every Thursday or Friday to clean the carnage up before we run our foam tires or our TC's? Don't forget about what crap can do to a 64 pitch gear on a 1/12 too. 
All I am getting at on that point is that it could potentially affect our racing experience on Friday nights unless extra effort is taken to clean the track. 
In all honesty I could care less what they do until it effects the on-road racing program.

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Crispy, I think your missing my first point on the debris. I don't mean Wed. night. Does the track get vacuumed every Thursday or Friday to clean the carnage up before we run our foam tires or our TC's? Don't forget about what crap can do to a 64 pitch gear on a 1/12 too.
> All I am getting at on that point is that it could potentially affect our racing experience on Friday nights unless extra effort is taken to clean the track.
> In all honesty I could care less what they do until it effects the on-road racing program.
> 
> Jeremiah


Gotcha.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Matt P. said:


> What's next? A gas powered 1/5 scale buggy oval race on Thursday's?


I'm thinking urban rods with live ammo! :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> That being said, I wish the VTA bodies would be allowed as I've got half a dozen that are perfect for bashing. Those 1/10th latemodel bodies look fragile.


I agree. I wish they would allow VTA bodies. I might be tempted if I did not have to buy body just to compete. I like most of the other rules of the classes and I love racing for cash.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I agree. I wish they would allow VTA bodies. I might be tempted if I did not have to buy body just to compete. I like most of the other rules of the classes and I love racing for cash.


Scott, you have Doug's ear. See if he is flexible on the body issue for 1/10th. He might get more participation with one minor change.


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> What's next? A gas powered 1/5 scale buggy oval race on Thursday's?





IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm thinking urban rods with live ammo! :thumbsup:


1/8 scale electric motorcycles


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good luck to all the locals (Jonesy, David, Walt, John, Cody, Crispy, etc) going to Nashville this weekend for the big hoo ha! HAVE FUN! 

Might be a good week to take a break and pick up again next week seeing as there may be a light turnout at Indy Slots? It's way more fun when there are more than five or six in a heat or main.

Ed, Yelle (we miss you), etc gonna make it this Friday? I'm sure Spanky, Roger, Bruce and maybe Scott might be there. This would give us a good group and I'd show if ya'll show too. :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ed, Yelle (we miss you), etc gonna make it this Friday? I'm sure Spanky, Roger, Bruce and maybe Scott might be there. This would give us a good group and I'd show if ya'll show too. :thumbsup:


I am planning on running this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am on the fence about coming this week. I know I am taking Friday off and going to the 4 Wheel Jamboree .:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Hey all, what's the min weight for 17.5 TC?

Chucky, the only one you missed was Reggio. I guess he WAS the etc...


----------



## crispy

You all should have seen Franklin yesterday. He was the class of the field all day long in VTA. The asphalt really suits him.

Big nine car field including Houston, Smith and Monday and Dave drove away from all of us.

Even though the weather was perfect yesterday, I still managed to burn my neck. You don't notice the sun when the temps are in the high 60's.


----------



## pitchblack26

Nice job dominating yesterday Dave....any way I can borrow that car for Nashville?


----------



## Waltss2k

I can't imagine running a touring car for figure 8 racing. That would get expensive


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I can't imagine running a touring car for figure 8 racing. That would get expensive


I've already thought about what would I do to make it more bullet proof. 

What parts do you think are going to get broken? Hitting someone head on wouldn't be so bad. Getting hit in the side, directly on a wheel would break what?

I just don't see tearing up those 190/200mm late model bodies. Now my VTA 'Cuda body... different story.


----------



## FrankNitti

pitchblack26 said:


> Nice job dominating yesterday Dave....any way I can borrow that car for Nashville?





crispy said:


> You all should have seen Franklin yesterday. He was the class of the field all day long in VTA. The asphalt really suits him.
> 
> Big nine car field including Houston, Smith and Monday and Dave drove away from all of us.
> 
> Even though the weather was perfect yesterday, I still managed to burn my neck. You don't notice the sun when the temps are in the high 60's.


Thanks Gary and Chris... We all know that sometimes the RC gods are on your side and yesterday was the case for sure, I just got lucky and found a setup that worked for the conditions and stayed off the boards all day.

Chris, I think Gary hit the nail on the head... That may just be a good asphalt car because I'm still chasing a good setup for carpet. :dude:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Figure 8 racing doesn't have to be a demolition derby. It really depends on the amount of cars in any given race. As long as there aren't too many cars in a heat it should be okay. Still accidents are bound to happen. Although I've had good experience running a tub chassis TC in figure 8/demolition derby style races. I had limited damage even when I was trying to make contact and I always finished the races.

I would suggest that for any figure 8 R/C racing that it be run where any lap too fast won't be counted (breakout racing). This might encourage cleaner racing since all-out speed isn't an advantage. It will also prevent individuals from trying to short-cut the layout.

As far as debris on the racing surface, I do believe that Indy RC Raceway frequently cleans their carpet. I haven't really noticed any parts or screws on the racing surface during the years I've been running there. In fact as a whole, Indy RC Raceway is one of the more clean r/c facilities that I've raced at.


----------



## cwoods34

Here's Chucky! said:


> Good luck to all the locals (Jonesy, David, Walt, John, Cody, Crispy, etc) going to Nashville this weekend for the big hoo ha! HAVE FUN!


I'm only running 1 class down there, so if anyone needs tune-ups or setup tips I'll be glad to help.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Scott, you have Doug's ear. See if he is flexible on the body issue for 1/10th. He might get more participation with one minor change.


I really don't have his ear much more than you guys do. Doug doesn't do much on the Internet. But he knows I know how to get the word out for him digitally, and I've offered to help in any way I can to promote the track. More people coming = more racing = more dollars = more certainty that Indy RC is there in the future for me and all of us.

My guess with the figure 8 racing is that its something he used to do years ago? Same with starting up the 1/18th scale during the week and the new on-road classes on Saturdays. I think those classes were good for him in the past in terms of new racers and sales. But that's just my impression of what he's told me. 

I think, based upon my discussions with him, that he would gladly sit down and talk to any or all of us. But, we should plan ahead for a meeting with him and explain that we are wanting to make it better for all as well. 

He does NOT read this forum. So all of our discussions amongst ourselves are really just that, discussions amongst ourselves. 

Hope that helps. 

Scott


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> I'm only running 1 class down there, so if anyone needs tune-ups or setup tips I'll be glad to help.


I converted my R1 (carbon/aluminum) to the 17.5 because of the weight. And my new S2 (fiberglass/steel) back to my primary VTA car. My old S1 is also setup for VTA and its the only one that drives well.

The R1 was just rebuilt and hasn't even seen the track. I pulled the S2 apart last night (it just wasn't right) and one of the bearings on the center pulley shaft had come apart. The shaft was even chewed up. Also, I had 52mm drive shafts up front (50mm came with the car) and they were binding up things too. 

I know, not the best time to be rebuilding everything, but it is what it is. Point being that I'll be needing lots of help...  I know you love to wrench on these things so... match made in heaven!

I'm taking 17.5 and 12th scale, but I mainly just run them to be running on the track. No expectations at all. Could finish last with both and don't care.

Would like to do "well" in VTA.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I really don't have his ear much more than you guys do. Doug doesn't do much on the Internet. But he knows I know how to get the word out for him digitally, and I've offered to help in any way I can to promote the track. More people coming = more racing = more dollars = more certainty that Indy RC is there in the future for me and all of us.
> 
> My guess with the figure 8 racing is that its something he used to do years ago? Same with starting up the 1/18th scale during the week and the new on-road classes on Saturdays. I think those classes were good for him in the past in terms of new racers and sales. But that's just my impression of what he's told me.
> 
> I think, based upon my discussions with him, that he would gladly sit down and talk to any or all of us. But, we should plan ahead for a meeting with him and explain that we are wanting to make it better for all as well.
> 
> He does NOT read this forum. So all of our discussions amongst ourselves are really just that, discussions amongst ourselves.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Scott


I just know that if I have any chance of convincing you guys to give it a shot (because I'd like to) that we need to be able to start with old beater bodies that we already have. Nobody, myself included, wants to buy a 190mm late model body to just tear up. 

I like the aspect of build whatever you want and race. We've not tried that before (in my time racing). I don't think you need the fastest car to win this kind of race either?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I know, not the best time to be rebuilding everything, but it is what it is. Point being that I'll be needing lots of help...  I know you love to wrench on these things so... match made in heaven!


I always do a complete rebuild a few days before big events. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## davidl

*Personal Message*

ThrottleKing, you have a PM.


----------



## ThrottleKing

PM Replied.

This might also help for those getting into F1 and using the 1031 and 1032 tires on 51378 wheels or how to get them to fit the standard 104 rims.
It is similar to VTA mounting.

http://www.tqrcracing.com/forum/vie...bbs_no=8&search_all=&search_type=1&f_keyword=


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> I always do a complete rebuild a few days before big events. Nothing wrong with that!



Did a complete rebuild last night on the USGT and found a layshaft and inner wheel bearing bad plus fixed a slight tweak in the chassis. Going to down a couple of RedBulls tonight and tear in to the 17.5 

At least I'll know it's my driving and not bad parts keeping me in the back of the pack. :wave:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm finally done painting bodies, got a couple to decal tonight, mount 2 sets of tires and tear down both 17.5 and usgt then pack.


----------



## pitchblack26

It would take me a week to do that much....I work to slow


----------



## TazFND7

crispy said:


> Hey all, what's the min weight for 17.5 TC?
> 
> Chucky, the only one you missed was Reggio. I guess he WAS the etc...


1380, Reggio was heavy. We weighed our cars together, mine was 1405. I put mine on a diet today. 1384 RSD lightweight suspension kit.


----------



## FrankNitti

Hey Gary.... check this out. It's all good, relax and have a safe trip down. :thumbsup:

"Just an FYI I put the names on all the pit spots Sunday before I left. Everyone who sent me an email is sitting with who they requested. A lot of tables are 6 per table (4x8ft tables). Some are only 4 per table. There are going to be signs hanging up at the door when you come in as well. Please DO NOT MOVE ANY NAMES ON THE TABLES WITHOUT ASKING ROBERT DIRLA, Myron or Myself first. 

Its going to be a tight fit but its that or tell a bunch of people they couldnt attend. Even with 6 to a table there is more room than most other places".

Thanks
EA


----------



## crispy

TazFND7 said:


> 1380, Reggio was heavy. We weighed our cars together, mine was 1405. I put mine on a diet today. 1384 RSD lightweight suspension kit.


I stripped all the weights off my R1 (from its VTA days) and I'm right at 1410. I'm good with that. I don't know where to get another 30g anyway? I guess for starters I'd need the lightweight body and one of Jonesy's "hint of paint" paint schemes.

To put that in perspective, I was running the new S2 in 17.5 and it was over 1550!


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Hey Gary.... check this out. It's all good, relax and have a safe trip down. :thumbsup:
> 
> "Just an FYI I put the names on all the pit spots Sunday before I left. Everyone who sent me an email is sitting with who they requested. A lot of tables are 6 per table (4x8ft tables). Some are only 4 per table. There are going to be signs hanging up at the door when you come in as well. Please DO NOT MOVE ANY NAMES ON THE TABLES WITHOUT ASKING ROBERT DIRLA, Myron or Myself first.
> 
> Its going to be a tight fit but its that or tell a bunch of people they couldnt attend. Even with 6 to a table there is more room than most other places".
> 
> Thanks
> EA


Thanks Dave.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I stripped all the weights off my R1 (from its VTA days) and I'm right at 1410. I'm good with that. I don't know where to get another 30g anyway? I guess for starters I'd need the lightweight body and one of Jonesy's "hint of paint" paint schemes.
> 
> To put that in perspective, I was running the new S2 in 17.5 and it was over 1550!


Man that thing is a tank. 

I had to add 20g to get the Xray to min 17.5 weight. and 30g to the ARC for USGT.

That is with lightweight bodies though. I had a regular weight body on the Xray and I took off the weight and was perfect as long as I don't lose any paint.


----------



## cwoods34

Light-weight bodies really affect a car's handling, especially on high traction. A regular weight body may cause some folks traction-roll issues this weekend.....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/03/miniature-wonders-at-rc-drift-body-com/


----------



## ThrottleKing

Some of those creations were pretty sick. 

Thanks Chuck, I enjoyed seeing those. While I don't understand destroying tires in real life drifting I do like seeing them do it with R/C cars. I always enjoy watching one on our track when it gets put down.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Some of those creations were pretty sick.
> 
> Thanks Chuck, I enjoyed seeing those. While I don't understand destroying tires in real life drifting I do like seeing them do it with R/C cars. I always enjoy watching one on our track when it gets put down.:thumbsup:



Sorry, but I am not a fan of running the drift car on the layout Friday nights. The wheels tend to comb the carpet such that the groove we built through the day is damaged and makes it difficult to hook up again. It affects the forward bite and side bite in different ways due to the angle the car takes in each corner. I am not going to tell that driver not to do it, but it isn't good for either foam or rubbers tires when we qualify or race.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing - You have another PM.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Sorry, but I am not a fan of running the drift car on the layout Friday nights. The wheels tend to comb the carpet such that the groove we built through the day is damaged and makes it difficult to hook up again. It affects the forward bite and side bite in different ways due to the angle the car takes in each corner. I am not going to tell that driver not to do it, but it isn't good for either foam or rubbers tires when we qualify or race.


And it reverses the polarity of the track's magnetic field by over-advancing the timing.


----------



## davidl

BadSign;............[/QUOTE said:


> And I have a new car you will appreciate.


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Yeah, thanks for rubbing it in.


So last night we had Gary, Rusty, ThrottleKing and me. RUB, RUB, RUB. You were missing. It could have been great. Rusty won. RUB, RUB.


----------



## BadSign

I wanted someone else to have a chance... For third place.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*F1*



davidl said:


> And I have a new car you will appreciate.


Very nice chassis indeed. I love the front end design so I will be picking one up in the near future, will Hobbytown carry or be special order?

There was brief discussion about the F1 class and running under the rules they are racing this weekend in Nashville. Seems like to do so might not be a bad idea. I like the premounted spec tires. Maybe a class that could be ran on Saturday or Saturday night if Doug would run a second Onroad program? I know it only takes four now on Friday but might get really busy with season coming up.

Anyone know those national F1 rules that could post them? I think Walt is running F1 down there this weekend... Walt?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

https://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=198


----------



## pitchblack26

Walt is putting it back together right now as we speak


----------



## ThrottleKing

pitchblack26 said:


> Walt is putting it back together right now as we speak


LMAO! What happened? 

Sorry Walt but it just sounded funny at first.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> https://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=198


How about this instead?
https://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules...=7719608http://www.serpent.com/product/410051 http://www.teamxray.com/x10/ http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http://www.kawadamodel.co.jp/ http://serpent.com/product/410051


----------



## cwoods34

Sure are some fast guys down here.......


----------



## Bolio 32

*Nashville Race*

I have been watching the Qualifiers on http://live.liverc.com/70-Thunder_RC_Nashville/ if the Indy guys can post photos of the bodies that you plan to run in the mains I can follow you better ... if you have time ... looks like it has been a busy day ...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks Rusty for bringing out the WGT last night so I could run with you. I believe Chuck Ray is bringing his next weekend and David L. might have his ready then too. Maybe "Cincinnati" Chuck (LOL) will get his out if he comes.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing, you have a PM.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Very nice chassis indeed. I love the front end design so I will be picking one up in the near future, will Hobbytown carry or be special order?
> 
> There was brief discussion about the F1 class and running under the rules they are racing this weekend in Nashville. Seems like to do so might not be a bad idea. I like the premounted spec tires. Maybe a class that could be ran on Saturday or Saturday night if Doug would run a second Onroad program? I know it only takes four now on Friday but might get really busy with season coming up.
> 
> Anyone know those national F1 rules that could post them? I think Walt is running F1 down there this weekend... Walt?



Here is my take on the F1 class @ IndyRC. I don't think it will work out on Friday night. The current drivers are the only ones that might bring one, and they would also be running other cars. I think they would choose to focus on their other cars because the numbers have been so good. If there are 4+ new drivers show, there might be a case to add it. But then the program would grow and it would be hard to finish all the racing at a time that would suit the track. I also believe that the track will maintain a "Tamiya only" policy that would shoot down my car. I am not interested to introduce my car in that vain.

There is a better possibility for adding F1 to sometime on Saturday. But then I predict a driver shortage as most would have been there on Friday night. I don't see IndyRC developing another time for onroad where this class could be offered.

I am only going to run my car during practice for the fun of it. The national rules are 2 cell lipo with a 21.5 motor, no advanced or progressive timed speed controls. I am not interested to buy a 2 cell lipo or a 21.5 motor. I will run the single cell with one of my obsolete 17.5 motors. I think that is the way the car should be run in the first place, but I am not going to challenge the national norm about it.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Thanks Rusty for bringing out the WGT last night so I could run with you. I believe Chuck Ray is bringing his next weekend and David L. might have his ready then too. Maybe "Cincinnati" Chuck (LOL) will get his out if he comes.:thumbsup:


Hmm, maybe a wgt car should be my next purchase, instead of another f1.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Hmm, maybe a wgt car should be my next purchase, instead of another f1.


Cheaper than 1/12 if your a body destroyer like me.LOL I liked it in the R/Car days. I also like only running one type of tire too. I spend enough on different 1/12 foams but lately greens and blues have been the norm everywhere. 

I think you will like how they drive. Almost as nimble as 1/12 but easier to to handle even with the 13.5. Bodies usually wont crack at the lightest wall or pipe tap. :drunk:


----------



## ThrottleKing

http://www.top-racing.jp/Eng+JP/Category/Car Kits/Rebel 10/5_600.jpg

Another WGT car that looks pretty competitive.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

With attendance down on Saturday night for the off-road carpet program, Doug did mention doing something like having a second on-road program Saturday evening running classes like F1, 12th scale, WGT, 17.5, etc leaving Saturday morning for TT01, Minis, etc and Friday for USGT, VTA. I really don't have much an opinion other than I don't want to run three classes on Friday and would likely choose VTA and USGT so? I'm sure Doug would welcome the input.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Track*

For you guys not on facebook, a quick update on the track. 
we are in real good shape. I layed carpet today, hobby store area and computer-tech stand is done All we have left is to build the drivers stand and run electric. Then will clean it all up and have you all out to race. We are very pleased with the track. It's 41x86. Snowbirds track in 2014 was 41x90 so we will be the home of one of the biggest tracks in the us. Can't wait to welcome you all to our new home in Columbus indiana.


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> For you guys not on facebook, a quick update on the track.
> we are in real good shape. I layed carpet today, hobby store area and computer-tech stand is done All we have left is to build the drivers stand and run electric. Then will clean it all up and have you all out to race. We are very pleased with the track. It's 41x86. Snowbirds track in 2014 was 41x90 so we will be the home of one of the biggest tracks in the us. Can't wait to welcome you all to our new home in Columbus indiana.


What are you thinking about offering as far as classes and start times. You might have mentioned it before.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Onroad*

On road racing will be Saturday open at 10am racing at 1.
Classes
VTA
Usgt 
1/12
17.5 tc
F1 we will be running normal f1 rules
Legends
If there are any claases not listed please let me know. We will add them. The track is here for the racers so my self and Chris will do what we can to help make the place what you all want.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Hmm, maybe a wgt car should be my next purchase, instead of another f1.


I will sell my CRC WGT car if you are interested. I ran it at RCAR. I can include combinations of an old motor, tires. What do you think?


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> On road racing will be Saturday open at 10am racing at 1.
> Classes
> VTA
> Usgt
> 1/12
> 17.5 tc
> F1 we will be running normal f1 rules
> Legends
> If there are any claases not listed please let me know. We will add them. The track is here for the racers so my self and Chris will do what we can to help make the place what you all want.


Put WGT on the list. Get some of those Ohio boys to come over. Also what motor in 1/12?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> With attendance down on Saturday night for the off-road carpet program, Doug did mention doing something like having a second on-road program Saturday evening running classes like F1, 12th scale, WGT, 17.5, etc leaving Saturday morning for TT01, Minis, etc and Friday for USGT, VTA. I really don't have much an opinion other than I don't want to run three classes on Friday and would likely choose VTA and USGT so? I'm sure Doug would welcome the input.


My input. If he runs similar programs both nights, he will reduce field sizes. I for one don't enjoy racing as much when I'm in the A-main by default. I'd rather have to earn it.

So maybe something like rubber tires on Friday, foam on Saturday?

Honestly though, a lot of the hardcore racers that would race both days will be going to Columbus.


----------



## crispy

Has the Weds figure-8 series started? What has been showing up?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am curious about the parking down there next to Fast Five. It will be packed if we have to share parking. Have you seen the million guys that come out of the woodwork to run the same slash truck in 10 different body configurations. I might be exaggerating a bit but I quit racing dirt oval because I had to wait through ten different classes of slash trucks to race my sprint car for 4 min.

Anyway I am curious about parking.


----------



## asylum xtreme

1/12 will be 17.5 roar motor
We will add wgt. 

Parking
They way I have set the racing times on Saturday we will not have any issues with parking. Fast 5 will not open till after our racing has started. Also there is lots of parking in the front of the building out front of the church. To put it in a nice way we will get to park up front and fast 5 guys will have to walk a little further in the cold lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

WGT on Ebay

Never mind it already sold since I copied the link.

Here is another
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMi-pan-car...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a441ec19e


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Track List Updated*

Alright so from Southport area or South side of Indy(my house), these are the distances for racing carpet on-road that I know of that are doable for a one day event except for the last 4-5 tracks.

10.5mi. Indy R/C
45.6mi. Old Madison RC ........COMING SOON!!!! Columbus location
71mi. R/C Hobbies Plus
136mi. Summit Raceway
138mi. Red Mosquito
139mi. Access Hobbies Raceway
205mi. Leisure Hours Raceway
240mi. Harbor Hobbies The Track
287mi. Thunder R/C
298mi. Rapid Competition R/C
302mi. The Gate


----------



## crispy

Man, I wish that last post had the googlable address right next to each track...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Man, I wish that last post had the googlable address right next to each track...


Too bad Googling the track name won't bring up the address.....

OH WAIT......


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Man, I wish that last post had the googlable address right next to each track...


Googlable?


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I will sell my CRC WGT car if you are interested. I ran it at RCAR. I can include combinations of an old motor, tires. What do you think?


Tempting... PM me a price


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I will sell my CRC WGT car if you are interested. I ran it at RCAR. I can include combinations of an old motor, tires. What do you think?





ThrottleKing said:


> WGT on Ebay
> 
> Never mind it already sold since I copied the link.
> 
> Here is another
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMi-pan-car...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a441ec19e


If I do this,it'll be a crc car. Trying to stay in the same parts family


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> My input. If he runs similar programs both nights, he will reduce field sizes. I for one don't enjoy racing as much when I'm in the A-main by default. I'd rather have to earn it.
> 
> So maybe something like rubber tires on Friday, foam on Saturday?
> 
> Honestly though, a lot of the hardcore racers that would race both days will be going to Columbus.


I hear that. I much prefer to get third or fourth in a field of two dozen than win against a field of three or four. Running coopers that one Saturday reminded me of that and that's why I have't ran on Saturday since.

It's probably all talk at this point but what's ran on Friday would be different than Saturday afternoon and Saturday evening that way there would not be an issue. I just hope the place stays open, it's really bad right now.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ok so how did everyone do at the big hoo ha in Nashville? I briefly looked for resuts but didn't find... Hopefully ya'll had fun and kicked some RC butt! :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Jonesy - 2nd or 3rd in VTA - this was after struggling mightily in qualifying. He was in 10th (last qualifier) before the 5th qualifier heat when he moved up to 2nd. The B group had run their 5th and nobody bumped him so he could go all out. He had a 3rd and DNF in his first two of the triple A main. (Some Cory guy ran off and killed everyone, so 1st wasn't in play.) Another guy had two 2nds so Mike HAD to win to get his 1st and 3rd and hopefully beat the two 2nds. I don't know how the tiebreaker sorted out. In 17.5 he wasn't top ten. Look for Jonesy to be driving a different VTA car soon...

Cody - 3rd in 17.5. Uneventful. Standard Cody. 

Reggio - Somewhere around 6th in 17.5 B main

Franklin & Walt - Somewhere in the 17.5 C main I think. That was a time I was getting my car ready.

Walt - Ran about 3rd all day in a 10 car field of F1 but I think he had trouble in the main. He was better than he finished. Every F1 race started with 10 and ended with 4 running.

Don't know about their USGT results.

Monday and I both qualified for the Sportsman A main. I think Chris finished mid-pack and I finished 8th or 9th. I didn't pass anyone on track. Field of about 30 for this group.

I was ahead of Chris going into the last qualifier but he moved up and I wrecked. He started 8th and me 9th.

John - Don't know. Ran well in Pro VTA. Don't know about his 17.5. I think he was with Walt and Dave in the C.

I'm missing some obviously.

Oh yeah, in 12th scale I started off good, then it go worse from there. Grip issues. Too much of it. Wrong tires I think. Wasn't even doping them at the end. In 17.5, I was so bad I didn't even run the qualifiers until they resorted after two and I jumped in the slow group. With Reggio and Dave's help, I made the car better each run and was running good at the end. Had I started there, I might have not been in the lowest main. Too many wankers in the slow group by the end of the day. Wreck fest.


----------



## cwoods34

It was pretty eventful to me, considering I had to hold off the defending Vegas stock TC champion for 3 minutes to earn that podium spot! But no exciting accidents or smoke plumes, sorry. I'll do better next time


----------



## anr211

Yep EA 6" off Cody's back bumper for half the race wasn't eventful.


----------



## Matt P.

World GT would be much more appealing to me if bodies like this were allowed:


----------



## j21moss

WOW.. WGT.. finally I can bring mine back out, practiced with it 1 time and blew up a 1 cell Havoc at R/Car and it has been parked ever since.. hmmm 3 yrs. Car Show season is just about over so should be back around 1st of November. 1st night back out thou probably run USGT and see what does comes out to play and go from there.


----------



## regets ama

*nashville*



Here's Chucky! said:


> Ok so how did everyone do at the big hoo ha in Nashville? I briefly looked for resuts but didn't find... Hopefully ya'll had fun and kicked some RC butt! :thumbsup:


Probably the best rc racing I have seen in many years were the vta with Jonesy and a guy from Chicago going back and forth the whole race, most memorable was jonesys pass at the first turn after the sweeper (poker table nicknamed) as an inside pass for the lead. Super stuff. Next was the 17.5tc race with cody passing snowbirds champion, EA and maintaining the position (3rd) for longer (4 minutes) than you can hold your breath,,,,,,,,,,,,,,breathe cody! His car looked best on the track all weekend to me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,finish was Awesomatix, xray,Serpent (Cody).

Ft Wayne had great representation in the 17.5 and VTA A mains

I started last in the B Main and finished 4th Pro VTA group. Met my expectation for the weekend.

you can find all the results in LiveRC / Live Racing, under the Thunder RC Raceway tab, click Results

Met my new best friend in Nashville, Myron's daughter wrenching my car and sharing her dad's vta secrets with me.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> I started last in the B Main and finished 4th Pro VTA group. Met my expectation for the weekend.


I'll say!

There were 32 entries in Pro so the B and C had 11 cars starting. John squeaked in as the 11th place starter in the B. Making that charge to 4th even more impressive.

All of the A & B Pro guys were faster than any Sportsman, so John was 14th out of 65...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Jonesy - 2nd or 3rd in VTA - this was after struggling mightily in qualifying. He was in 10th (last qualifier) before the 5th qualifier heat when he moved up to 2nd. The B group had run their 5th and nobody bumped him so he could go all out. He had a 3rd and DNF in his first two of the triple A main. (Some Cory guy ran off and killed everyone, so 1st wasn't in play.) Another guy had two 2nds so Mike HAD to win to get his 1st and 3rd and hopefully beat the two 2nds. I don't know how the tiebreaker sorted out. In 17.5 he wasn't top ten. Look for Jonesy to be driving a different VTA car soon...


Incorrect, I was top ten in TC. Had a tire come unglued right away in the main and ended up 9th with a dnf. I should have had a 5th ish place car though.

And no chassis change, just now know what to change on my car to make it even faster


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> All of the A & B Pro guys were faster than any Sportsman, .


Also incorrect, sportsman TQ would wave been 12th overall in pro after qualifying, only 6 tenths of a second from have a qual time to put him in the pro Amain,


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> I started last in the B Main and finished 4th Pro VTA group. Met my expectation for the weekend.


Your car looked good all weekend, and your drive past 7 guys in the b was quite entertaining to watch!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> World GT would be much more appealing to me if bodies like this were allowed:


I can't speak for anyone else but I for one would be fine with open body rule for WGT if it made more people want to join the fun since it's only club racing. I actually prefer those style bodies and thought they were always the coolest when I was growing up.

Jeremiah, what spur and pinion (what your running) should I put on my WGT? I have no idea where to start. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Incorrect, I was top ten in TC. Had a tire come unglued right away in the main and ended up 9th with a dnf. I should have had a 5th ish place car though.
> 
> And no chassis change, just now know what to change on my car to make it even faster


That's right, you squeaked in the last chance qualifier. Why do you keep doing that? You know how stressful that is (on us)...?


----------



## matthew1984

*17.5*



crispy said:


> Jonesy - 2nd or 3rd in VTA - this was after struggling mightily in qualifying. He was in 10th (last qualifier) before the 5th qualifier heat when he moved up to 2nd. The B group had run their 5th and nobody bumped him so he could go all out. He had a 3rd and DNF in his first two of the triple A main. (Some Cory guy ran off and killed everyone, so 1st wasn't in play.) Another guy had two 2nds so Mike HAD to win to get his 1st and 3rd and hopefully beat the two 2nds. I don't know how the tiebreaker sorted out. In 17.5 he wasn't top ten. Look for Jonesy to be driving a different VTA car soon...
> 
> Cody - 3rd in 17.5. Uneventful. Standard Cody.
> 
> Reggio - Somewhere around 6th in 17.5 B main
> 
> Franklin & Walt - Somewhere in the 17.5 C main I think. That was a time I was getting my car ready.
> 
> Walt - Ran about 3rd all day in a 10 car field of F1 but I think he had trouble in the main. He was better than he finished. Every F1 race started with 10 and ended with 4 running.
> 
> Don't know about their USGT results.
> 
> Monday and I both qualified for the Sportsman A main. I think Chris finished mid-pack and I finished 8th or 9th. I didn't pass anyone on track. Field of about 30 for this group.
> 
> I was ahead of Chris going into the last qualifier but he moved up and I wrecked. He started 8th and me 9th.
> 
> John - Don't know. Ran well in Pro VTA. Don't know about his 17.5. I think he was with Walt and Dave in the C.
> 
> I'm missing some obviously.
> 
> Oh yeah, in 12th scale I started off good, then it go worse from there. Grip issues. Too much of it. Wrong tires I think. Wasn't even doping them at the end. In 17.5, I was so bad I didn't even run the qualifiers until they resorted after two and I jumped in the slow group. With Reggio and Dave's help, I made the car better each run and was running good at the end. Had I started there, I might have not been in the lowest main. Too many wankers in the slow group by the end of the day. Wreck fest.


One of those "Wankers" you are talking about was racin 17.5 for the first time ever and he didn't like being stuck behind slow people for very long.


----------



## crispy

matthew1984 said:


> One of those "Wankers" you are talking about was racin 17.5 for the first time ever and he didn't like being stuck behind slow people for very long.


I was including myself in that too. That's why I intentionally sat out the first qualifier so as to get myself in the slow group. Then he didn't re-sort before the second heat, so I sat it out too. I didn't want to be in the way of those fast guys randomly assigned to my heat.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crispy, you starting stuff across state lines now? LOL


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Crispy, you starting stuff across state lines now? LOL


I didn't know Ft. Wayne was in a different state?

Also, I was including myself in the "wanker" category. As evidenced by the fact that I SAT OUT the first two heats so as to not get in the way.


----------



## pitchblack26

I wouldn't have guessed it was your first time racing the 17.5 Matt...looked like u were getting it hooked up near the end of the weekend


----------



## jonesy112

asylum xtreme said:


> On road racing will be Saturday open at 10am racing at 1.
> Classes
> VTA
> Usgt
> 1/12
> 17.5 tc
> F1 we will be running normal f1 rules
> Legends
> If there are any claases not listed please let me know. We will add them. The track is here for the racers so my self and Chris will do what we can to help make the place what you all want.


Planning on making the trip down to run 17.5 TC, and looks like ill have 2 more people with running TC coming with. Who all else is planning on running there this sat?


----------



## Bolio 32

matthew1984 said:


> One of those "Wankers" you are talking about was racin 17.5 for the first time ever and he didn't like being stuck behind slow people for very long.


I was watching the event on liverc.com ... playing around with the liverc bucks ... Gary and Walt lost me a lot ... but I made it back on David and Mike ...


----------



## Matt P.

jonesy112 said:


> Planning on making the trip down to run 17.5 TC, and looks like ill have 2 more people with running TC coming with. Who all else is planning on running there this sat?


I actually think I might try to make it down there for 17.5. I will be in everyone's way, but it will be nice to run again.


----------



## matthew1984

crispy said:


> I was including myself in that too. That's why I intentionally sat out the first qualifier so as to get myself in the slow group. Then he didn't re-sort before the second heat, so I sat it out too. I didn't want to be in the way of those fast guys randomly assigned to my heat.


I am just blowing you smoke. Had I not drove the car like a 4x4 sct I may have finished better and not caused so many wrecks.


----------



## matthew1984

pitchblack26 said:


> I wouldn't have guessed it was your first time racing the 17.5 Matt...looked like u were getting it hooked up near the end of the weekend


Thanks. The car was total crap to start the weekend but with some setup help from Mr. Jones and Mr. Woods and some spare parts from Mr. Adam russell I was able to get the car dialed in. Now only if I could have gotten my driving dialed in.


----------



## anr211

matthew1984 said:


> I am just blowing you smoke. Had I not drove the car like a 4x4 sct I may have finished better and not caused so many wrecks.


Don't feel bad, that's how crispy drives his too.


----------



## crispy

anr211 said:


> Don't feel bad, that's how crispy drives his too.


Dude... I'm rooting for you all weekend and this is how you treat me...?

That's okay, I'm thinking about going up there on the 10th to race on low-grip virgin carpet where I do much better. I'll pay you back then.


----------



## anr211

Ha, If I can't come to the indy rc thread and stir stuff up where else can I go?

I will be at Columbus Saturday if you can't wait till the 10th to see me!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone have a 13.5 for sale?


----------



## nutz4rc

I have a Novak Ballistic that I can sell. LMK


----------



## crispy

I got David's brand new Reedy that he loaned me to run in Nashville I'll sell you...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I got David's brand new Reedy that he loaned me to run in Nashville I'll sell you...


Actually would prefer a reedy... I'll talk to you Friday.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Actually would prefer a reedy... I'll talk to you Friday.


That was a joke. Hence the 

Can't sell Dave's motor. He might though? I'll bring it back this week. You can make HIM an offer... Dude has a zillion motors in his bag.


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone have a 13.5 for sale?


if it doesnt have to be a "legal" one I have a d3.5 13.5 that is doing me precisely zero good right now LOL


----------



## regets ama

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone have a 13.5 for sale?


you have lots of choices, I have an orca 13.5 from EA Motorsports for sale as well.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> you have lots of choices, I have an orca 13.5 from EA Motorsports for sale as well.


How much? I need to have one in my inventory since I have to give this one back?


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> How much? I need to have one in my inventory since I have to give this one back?


Here is his page on the product:

_Brand: ORCA
Product Code: OTM135TX
Availability: 12

Price: $95.00 _

i'll take $75.00, it is brand new, never run/soldered


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Here is his page on the product:
> 
> _Brand: ORCA
> Product Code: OTM135TX
> Availability: 12
> 
> Price: $95.00 _
> 
> i'll take $75.00, it is brand new, never run/soldered


Will you take $50 and a 9th place Sportsman VTA trophy?



Chucky can have first dibs. He asked first.


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Will you take $50 and a 9th place Sportsman VTA trophy?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I already have your trophy, and Monday's too since you both left before they handed them out. Plus delivery fee @ .55 per mile (gov't regulated).


----------



## Here's Chucky!

OK I am so confused.

The Orca I'm interested in but are we serious here? I'll bring the dough with me Friday for it John... That is if y'all are not messing around. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I was messing with you... John isn't.


----------



## regets ama

Here's Chucky! said:


> OK I am so confused.
> 
> The Orca I'm interested in but are we serious here? I'll bring the dough with me Friday for it John... That is if y'all are not messing around. :thumbsup:


It is your's chuck for $75. I'll stop by Friday even if I cant race so I can deliver it and the two trophys to gary and chris.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

regets ama said:


> It is your's chuck for $75. I'll stop by Friday even if I cant race so I can deliver it and the two trophys to gary and chris.


Thanks.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> OK I am so confused.
> 
> The Orca I'm interested in but are we serious here? I'll bring the dough with me Friday for it John... That is if y'all are not messing around. :thumbsup:



Oh, so now you are jumping ship. You told me today at HT that you needed a Reedy Sonic. That I have, but Crispy will return it Friday. You said you wanted it and I said it is yours. Now you are switching to an Orca. Why is now an Orca better than the Reedy you prefered earlier today??????????

Gee


----------



## crispy

That's David feigning hurt feelings by the way. In case you're having trouble detecting tone in posts... 

How much is the Reedy Dave? I might buy it.

To really teach him a lesson you should sell it to me dirt cheap, $35 would really sting...


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Why is now an Orca better than the Reedy you prefered earlier today??????????
> 
> Gee


Because it's faster.


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> For you guys not on facebook, a quick update on the track.
> we are in real good shape. I layed carpet today, hobby store area and computer-tech stand is done All we have left is to build the drivers stand and run electric. Then will clean it all up and have you all out to race. We are very pleased with the track. It's 41x86. Snowbirds track in 2014 was 41x90 so we will be the home of one of the biggest tracks in the us. Can't wait to welcome you all to our new home in Columbus indiana.


What is your facebook page?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> That's David feigning hurt feelings by the way. In case you're having trouble detecting tone in posts...
> 
> How much is the Reedy Dave? I might buy it.
> 
> To really teach him a lesson you should sell it to me dirt cheap, $35 would really sting...



And you of all people are putting yourself in position of a "slip and fall" lawyer. Chuck and I already have a price. I didn't get one email or phone call from you telling me about your experience with said motor over the past weekend. Somebody really show me they care.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Because it's faster.



Shhhhhh! He doesn't need a spokesman. I want him to answer with the sheer brilliance he commands in all conversations.:dude:


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Track*

Our facebook page is madison Rc outlaws. I have not changed the name or anything yet do to uncle same and the rest of the government loops. 

Also we will not be open this Saturday for racing. Sunday we are going to open for just a play day and get prep on the track. We will start racing next Saturday. 
I hope you all can make it out I hate that you all are ready to come race and I'm not ready, but I want everything right before we are open.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> And you of all people are putting yourself in position of a "slip and fall" lawyer. Chuck and I already have a price. I didn't get one email or phone call from you telling me about your experience with said motor over the past weekend. Somebody really show me they care.


I still want the Reedy... I'll grab it from you Friday. I'll be putting it in my primary WGT but want to mess around with the orca, maybe let it play with jaws and piranhas in the leviathan, deep blue sea or the abyss? Haha?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Who is this Charles dude? Apparently going for world domination?


----------



## crispy

Walt does that too. At the big events they announce who is running where and when they say "Walter" I'm like "who is that?"


----------



## ThrottleKing

Finished up a couple quickie paint jobs tonight. Hopefully if the day goes well I can race tomorrow.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Finished up a couple quickie paint jobs tonight. Hopefully if the day goes well I can race tomorrow.


Very Patron like. Looks good for a quickie.


----------



## MReggio13

Anybody running 17.5 TC (just so there is no confusion this time) tonight?


----------



## jonesy112

MReggio13 said:


> Anybody running 17.5 TC (just so there is no confusion this time) tonight?


Yeah, word on the street is that there is going to be quite a bit of touring cars there tonight.


----------



## crispy

MReggio13 said:


> Anybody running 17.5 TC (just so there is no confusion this time) tonight?


I bring my 17.5 and 12th scale and run the one that needs the additional entry more badly.


----------



## anr211

I will run touring car, even if I lazy out and only run one class.


----------



## crispy

Ah, I get it now. The Ft. Wayners are all coming down to get practiced up for their season.

Come on, you can run the Southern Nationals 4th place car too!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Homecoming in Brownsburg tonight. So, I'm on Dad duty. Hope you guys have a good time tonight! 

My absence will allow another racer the opportunity to achieve the coveted position of last place.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Finished up a couple quickie paint jobs tonight. Hopefully if the day goes well I can race tomorrow.


Those Mean Green bodies look great!


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me this evening- bit a "financial snafu" at the home this week ( hint: involved a 15 year old with a learner's permit)


----------



## BadSign

Btw, what's a good starting tire size for 1/12? I have my own truer now, hooray!


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Btw, what's a good starting tire size for 1/12? I have my own truer now, hooray!


I start out with 1.75 inches for the rear tire and 1.72 for the front. The small they get the faster they go. I get several weeks from a set, at least 6 runs per night we race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> No racing for me this evening- bit a "financial snafu" at the home this week ( hint: involved a 15 year old with a learner's permit)


Ouch! 

I found out that Kyle's car insurance is literally going to be DOUBLE the cost of his sister, Emma's insurance! Neither have had any incidents or claims. Just the fact that he is male, he gets tagged. "Statistics" we are being told by State Farm.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I found out that Kyle's car insurance is literally going to be DOUBLE the cost of his sister, Emma's insurance! Neither have had any incidents or claims. Just the fact that he is male, he gets tagged. "Statistics" we are being told by State Farm.


Buy them an old reliable car and get an after school job. That is what I will be telling my boy in 5 years. I didn't get a free ride and he is not either. At the time I cussed my folks, well for alot of the stuff they had me do and they always said I would understand some day and it was for my own good. I understand nowadays being parent myself. LOL Funny how it all seems so much clearer as an adult with responsibilities.

Thanks Mom and Dad


----------



## BadSign

Yup, same here. Found out 25 years later that Mom and Dad weren't made out if money like I thought they were.


----------



## jtsbell

When you were a kid how stupid your mom and dad were and the older you get the smarter they get.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Man did I suck at racing on Friday. I'm glad that my poor driving at the start of the VTA B-main didn't prevent Nick from bumping up to the A-main.

Although now that I think of it, we have some really fast & really nice/helpful VTA racers at Indy RC Raceway. I think all of the guys in the A-main on Friday are more than capable of making an A-main at any big VTA race.

The rest of the guys racing VTA on Friday also are great guys to race against. Even though I had a car capable of turning one of the fastest laps of the night, my car wasn't any faster down the straight than any car I raced in qualifying or the B-main.

Whether I race good or bad, I always find something to enjoy racing VTA at Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## BadSign

Warm fuzzy.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I found out that Kyle's car insurance is literally going to be DOUBLE the cost of his sister, Emma's insurance! Neither have had any incidents or claims. Just the fact that he is male, he gets tagged. "Statistics" we are being told by State Farm.


We get to make 2 claims: one on the car, and one on the house. That pretty much verifies the statistics.


----------



## davidl

*WGT Cars*

There be at least 3 WGT cars at the track this coming Friday night. One for Chuck F., Jeremiah, and Rusty. Chuck R and I might have a car ready also, but for me it is too early to tell. See all of you on Friday.


----------



## crispy

Better get on it. My 12th scale is going to be out of commission for at least a week.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Track*

Having issues getting pic to load but the track is ready to race. We tested the track today and had amazing results. The track is smooth and picked up grip fast. The 40x86 track size is huge. Plenty of space for some good racing and nice layouts. 

This Saturday doors will open at 10am. We will start racing at 1pm. 

Prep rule will be sxt or gravity preps only. If you do not have them we will have plenty in stock. We will run a opening day sale on prep 10. For Gravity and 8 for sxt. 
Hope everyone can make it out for opening day of on road racing in Columbus Indiana.


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Having issues getting pic to load but the track is ready to race. We tested the track today and had amazing results. The track is smooth and picked up grip fast. The 40x86 track size is huge. Plenty of space for some good racing and nice layouts.
> 
> This Saturday doors will open at 10am. We will start racing at 1pm.
> 
> Prep rule will be sxt or gravity preps only. If you do not have them we will have plenty in stock. We will run a opening day sale on prep 10. For Gravity and 8 for sxt.
> Hope everyone can make it out for opening day of on road racing in Columbus Indiana.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> Having issues getting pic to load but the track is ready to race. We tested the track today and had amazing results. The track is smooth and picked up grip fast. The 40x86 track size is huge. Plenty of space for some good racing and nice layouts.
> 
> This Saturday doors will open at 10am. We will start racing at 1pm.
> 
> Prep rule will be sxt or gravity preps only. If you do not have them we will have plenty in stock. We will run a opening day sale on prep 10. For Gravity and 8 for sxt.
> Hope everyone can make it out for opening day of on road racing in Columbus Indiana.


Bummer for me. The wife just informed me well re-informed me that we are having family pictures taken on the golf course starting at 11:00 on Saturday. I will not be able to attend but I will come the following week. I can't race and I can't play golf Saturday. My world is coming to an end.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think this is the address for those that don't know already.

1285 Indianapolis Rd. Columbus, IN 47201


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Having issues getting pic to load but the track is ready to race. We tested the track today and had amazing results. The track is smooth and picked up grip fast. The 40x86 track size is huge. Plenty of space for some good racing and nice layouts.
> 
> This Saturday doors will open at 10am. We will start racing at 1pm.
> 
> Prep rule will be sxt or gravity preps only. If you do not have them we will have plenty in stock. We will run a opening day sale on prep 10. For Gravity and 8 for sxt.
> Hope everyone can make it out for opening day of on road racing in Columbus Indiana.


It might have already been posted a while back, but how much are the racing fees and how many heats are you running?


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Track*

Entry fee is 15 for the first race and 5 any after. 
We will run 2 heats and a main.


----------



## crispy

What kind of "amenities" do you have there? I'm assuming nothing?

Reason being, my wife will be out of town in a couple weeks so I can come down and race but I'll have to bring the boys. They can bring their "toys" (laptops) and other stuff but I was curious if there will ever be a TV or internet or a couch (Nashville has one!) or anything like that?

I don't expect any of that, just curious. They can sit at my table like they do at Slots... and gripe... and grumble...


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Entry fee is 15 for the first race and 5 any after.
> We will run 2 heats and a main.


Thanks....I'll be there!!!!


----------



## pitchblack26

Somebody might have already said, but how much are one of the wgt kits?


----------



## davidl

pitchblack26 said:


> Somebody might have already said, but how much are one of the wgt kits?


Our current price at Hobbytown is $239 for kit only.


----------



## crispy

Assuming that is the CRC GenX-10 SE?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Assuming that is the CRC GenX-10 SE?


Affirmative


----------



## asylum xtreme

Crispy I'm working on getting Internet now. I should have it running in the next couple weeks.


----------



## crispy

asylum xtreme said:


> Crispy I'm working on getting Internet now. I should have it running in the next couple weeks.


I'll be there on the 11th for sure so you have time... 

(I'm kidding of course.)


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Assuming that is the CRC GenX-10 SE?


Does this mean I may have to race you in 2 classes a night? Am I being punished?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Does this mean I may have to race you in 2 classes a night? Am I being punished?


I have not made the decision to buy one of these yet. 

Besides, I will not give up VTA, so unless YOU have put a VTA car together, it is unlikely...

Yes, you will still be punished.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Does this mean I may have to race you in 2 classes a night? Am I being punished?


But you will have to race Jeremiah, Chuck F and me. How is the above situation a punishment?


----------



## crispy

Looks like he has 4th place sewn up...


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> But you will have to race Jeremiah, Chuck F and me. How is the above situation a punishment?





crispy said:


> Looks like he has 4th place sewn up...


I meant sharing a driver's stand with Crispy 6 times a night. It's like my own personal Shawshank. I can almost hear Morgan Freeman narrating it now "That was the longest night of R/C racing in Brian's life".

On the other hand, a 4th place finish to DL, Chuck P and Jeremiah is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## ThrottleKing

You got nothing to worry about. I will be in the back fightin for last place.:drunk:


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, sure...


----------



## crispy

Jeremiah's WGT is already dialed in. Who is he kidding?

On a side note, I don't have any Scout meetings this week so I'm headed down tomorrow for the free-for-all that is Figure-8. I've got my parking lot LCG Slash setup with Suburbs and my free HobbyWing 8.5t combo ready to go. I'm just going to do laps nice and smooth. Let the crazies be crazy.

Also got my parking lot Spec-R VTA ready to rock with a cheater motor. 'cept there is no cheating because it is all legal. I just want to see how fast it goes and how it handles.


----------



## scaleracr

*Tsrcar*

If anyone is looking for a final outdoor day we are running sedan at our Snowball race on October 11th.
Dennis


----------



## crispy

scaleracr said:


> If anyone is looking for a final outdoor day we are running sedan at our Snowball race on October 11th.
> Dennis


You may actually see snow... 

Seriously, due to a Typhoon in the Western Pacific, October is going to be COLD.


----------



## regets ama

*Title*

HobbyTalk Pro sounds so much better than Elder Statesman.

I also think one is more gender specific. 

I hope (with limited posts) to just stick with "Member".

Saturday is looking good for Columbus! Elder Statesman, are you driving down? 

I know a couple of Ft Wayners are traveling. Probably a 15 min drive for Cody so we should have our TC guru around?


----------



## crispy

But I am elder...

Can't this weekend. Camping. Yes, I know about the 20 degree below normal temperatures.

Next weekend when the wife is out of town I will.


----------



## CICR

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422344


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Two new VTA bodies from McAllister!

1970 Camaro!










1968 Cougar!










Page with more photos:

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page592.htm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I need to paint up a new body for Friday, but have been too lazy to do it. I would be interested to see how the Cougar handles.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Two new VTA bodies from McAllister!
> 
> 1970 Camaro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Cougar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page with more photos:
> 
> http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page592.htm


Heck yeah! Just ordered the cougar and camaro bodies from Mcallister. Those bodies look sweet... Woohoo! :thumbsup:

I'm not so concerned with handling so much as how to paint em and make look cool. The Cougar body has barn find scheme all over it hey Jonesy?

I love RC! :tongue:


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I need to paint up a new body for Friday, but have been too lazy to do it.


I figured that Cuda body would last you all season as thick as the lexan is. Surely you did not wear it out yet?


----------



## asylum xtreme

Any one have a vta motor they want to sell. And can bring to columbus tomorrow


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Those making trip to Columbus have a safe trip, good time and be sure to try and take some pictures.

Anyone else seem to think Jeremiah is unstoppable in USGT? Great job dude.

Hats off to Nick and Houston in VTA tonight. Was a great run with Nick getting the deserved win. There were 17 VTA's tonight... Woohoo! 

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Monti007

Tomorrow the Rockstar Paint Rd1 point series starts at RMR. 

Check out the trophies that will be given to tbe winner of the VTA and USGT classes. We will take the best two finishes of three.

Monti


----------



## BadSign

Did we have 12th scale last night? My evening was swamped taking kids to homecoming. I should be able to get out next Friday.


----------



## Matt P.

I had a great time down in Columbus today. I highly recommend everyone take the trip down to check it out.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Thanks*

Thanks Matt. We have more to get done but it's coming along nice.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Did we have 12th scale last night? My evening was swamped taking kids to homecoming. I should be able to get out next Friday.


Chuck
Rusty
Gary
Chris
David

Also had WGT

Jeremiah
Chuck
Rusty

I worked on my new WGT and brought the one I want to sell.


----------



## FrankNitti

Brandon and Chris put on a great race program today, the racing was good, close and fun today. Looking forward to my next trip down. 

Thanks again to Cody for finding a few more tenths out of my TC.... now all I have to do is learn how to drive. 

Is it bad when you think you are running some great lap times then you hand Cody your controller and he beats your best lap time by 4 tenths on the second lap ??  LOL


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> Brandon and Chris put on a great race program today, the racing was good, close and fun today. Looking forward to my next trip down.
> 
> Thanks again to Cody for finding a few more tenths out of my TC.... now all I have to do is learn how to drive.
> 
> Is it bad when you think you are running some great lap times then you hand Cody your controller and he beats your best lap time by 4 tenths on the second lap ??  LOL


At least you know the car's good now LOL


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Vta*

Guys who asked me to turn in your vta points, I have emailed the results to them along with your name and member number. 
I will turn these in each week for anyone who ask me to. I just need your member number.


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Guys who asked me to turn in your vta points, I have emailed the results to them along with your name and member number.
> I will turn these in each week for anyone who ask me to. I just need your member number.


Thanks Brandon :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

On the 17.5 rules to clarify for everyone, can you only run one tire now? What is the rule or is it only Jaco blues for Columbus?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy RC had 31 entrees Friday... 17 of which were VTA.

Saturday they had 17 entrees divided almost equally between 9 mini coopers and 8 tt01's racing with a bunch of new faces I'd never seen before.

I would like to say with the addition of the new track in Columbus along with Cincy and Ft. Wayne up and running again, good luck to all and have a great new season. I am not much of a traveler pertaining to the hobby but hopefully I will make it at least once to the surrounding Indy area RC tracks.

Have fun!


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> On the 17.5 rules to clarify for everyone, can you only run one tire now? What is the rule or is it only Jaco blues for Columbus?


Yes...Only Jaco blues.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Jaco*

We will be running only jaco Blues in 17.5 tc. This is a choose we have made after talking to Bsr john and Monti. We fill the tire is perfect, and does less harm to the track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I don't really run 17.5 but thinking for a class that is close to open modified and for fast peeps, the single tire choice hurts some that have sweeps and other tires that are usable in 17.5.? Just my two cents. Is the jaco blue only a national rule or something locally made up? Either way no concern to me but it might be an issue at Indy RC. For example I followed the heard and bought some sweeps, etc so I'd have to buy new set for 17.5 which would be fine (and will just to have) but just saying.

Never heard of a tire being bad for carpet, only wheels from ultra thin shaved foam tires... With respect, not sure that's much of a valid point.


----------



## cwoods34

A couple of Fridays ago I ran Gravity 32s and Sorex 28s. I actually turned a faster lap on the Gravitys because they don't screech on the carpet (which is bad for it).

I've never heard any set of Jaco blues screech, so in terms of not damaging the carpet they're the best. 

I remember someone saying "cheater tires" when I put on the Sorex  so maybe spec tires are a good thing. Most national events do it.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Thanks*

Thanks for backing me up on that Cody. I do not run the 17.5 tc class my self, and I truly don't know how thires all work. Chris understands that side of things better than my self. Monti has also went to the jaco Blues at his track as the spec tire.


----------



## RustyS

Any tire that has traction is not good for the carpet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a few more new sets of Sweep 30s to burn up and then I will move to the Jaco's. Sure would have liked to go racing Saturday and Sunday at Monti's but I had things to take care of at home.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Link to Jaco blues with price better than tower ($33 not including shipping)?.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

2000!

Woohoo party!

Lol!


----------



## cwoods34

Here's Chucky! said:


> Link to Jaco blues with price better than tower ($33 not including shipping)?.


Both CIRC and RMR sell them trackside for around $30.


----------



## FrankNitti

No issue or problems running the Jaco Blues, I like the fact that Monti and Brandon is running the same tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

cwoods34 said:


> Both CIRC and RMR sell them trackside for around $30.


That's like $50 with gas money to and fro. Lol! Maybe Hobbytown will get some?

Any results from the start of the Rockstar big three from RMR?


----------



## cwoods34

Here's Chucky! said:


> That's like $50 with gas money to and fro. Lol! Maybe Hobbytown will get some?
> 
> Any results from the start of the Rockstar big three from RMR?


Yeah but if you're stopping by the track to get tires ya might as well race


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> That's like $50 with gas money to and fro. Lol! Maybe Hobbytown will get some?
> 
> Any results from the start of the Rockstar big three from RMR?


...I plan on racing at Columbus, so I will buy from there.


----------



## microed

I will greatly generalize here with no intention of picking on any one track, but I am not a fan of every class having a spec tire. Tire choice is a great tuning aid and to take that away from every class, especially classes with more horsepower, makes that class less appealing to me personally.


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> I will greatly generalize here with no intention of picking on any one track, but I am not a fan of every class having a spec tire. Tire choice is a great tuning aid and to take that away from every class, especially classes with more horsepower, makes that class less appealing to me personally.


The spec tires protect the racers from themselves. Cody proved a week ago Friday 20 race old set of sorexs were close to 2 tenths faster than a fresh set of other tires. When that set was new, it was 2 tenths faster than they are now. So 4 tenths difference in a set of tires from one brand to the other. Oh yeah, that tire is 45$ a set before shipping. In a competitve open tire rule, everyone runs thE fastest tire. So it's still most guys on the same type of tire, they are just spending 50% on tires. And then people get tired of spending 50$ on a SE of tires, and the class goes away since the entries go down.

With everyone on the same set, people don't think they need to spend that much on a different set of tires bc thats why they think they may be off pace. It for makes them adjust the car settings.


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> With everyone on the same set, people don't think they need to spend that much on a different set of tires bc thats why they think they may be off pace. It for makes them adjust the car settings.




+1 :thumbsup:...
A little change in set up goes a long way to a better handling car.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just wheel the thing.LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> On the 17.5 rules to clarify for everyone, can you only run one tire now? What is the rule or is it only Jaco blues for Columbus?


For total clarification, It's not a national rule Chuck. Most major traveling series will allow one of three "spec" tires, Solaris medium, sweep qts 32, or jaco blues. Some clubs choose to spec one of those three since most 17.5 racers have those on them at all times. Some clubs run an open tire rule, it just depends on the track itself. 

As far as national races (IIC, snowbirds, roar nationals, etc) all of them spec one specific tire, and only allow one type of sauce. 

By specing one tire, and one sauce, it will produce the best grip possible in the carpet which will benefit all racers.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Link to Jaco blues with price better than tower ($33 not including shipping)?.


We have the Jaco Blue TC tires premounted on the Jaco white wheel in stock for $32 @ Hobbytown.


----------



## 87STX

Ordered my new ofna h4 pro today for vta. Gonna name it the Crispy Creamer. Anyone have a 25.5 they wana sell?


----------



## davidl

87STX said:


> Ordered my new ofna h4 pro today for vta. Gonna name it the Crispy Creamer. Anyone have a 25.5 they wana sell?


You will do anything for a free motor, won't you.


----------



## davidl

*Pm*

Here's Chucky has a PM.:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

87STX said:


> Gonna name it the Crispy Creamer.


Now that's funny! 

(Probably not the first time you've heard that one, huh Gary?)


----------



## cwoods34

So how about that world championship?


----------



## crispy

So, I researching and reading as many "TC tuning/setup guides" as I can find on the intardnet. I found one that talks about motor timing. It says "More Timing Advance - More punch and more top speed." Is that possible? I thought one had to come at the expense of the other? Obviously it mentions the downsides of more and more timing, but can you really get more punch and more top end with more timing?

Scott, all the time. Too many others to count. In fact, I just found my next paint job... Thanks Rob.










Rob, As far as the smack talk, I'm ignoring you. I'll respond on the track...


----------



## crispy

Hey y'all,

If the boys bring their Cub Scout popcorn Friday night, anyone want to help support them? (Courtney out of town, so I'm dragging them along.)

We've got Caramel and Cheese popcorn in stock. The rest can be ordered.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The regular buttered microwave Boy Scout popcorn is actually pretty good. I would pick some up but we just stocked up from a friend.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The regular buttered microwave Boy Scout popcorn is actually pretty good. I would pick some up but we just stocked up from a friend.


It'll last for a year!


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The regular buttered microwave Boy Scout popcorn is actually pretty good. I would pick some up but we just stocked up from a friend.



I have no doubt that it is pretty good, but they have priced it out of my market.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> If the boys bring their Cub Scout popcorn Friday night, anyone want to help support them? (Courtney out of town, so I'm dragging them along.)
> 
> We've got Caramel and Cheese popcorn in stock. The rest can be ordered.


Do organizations get together and decide to sell all at the same time?LOL

I am tapped out from the fellas at work this past week.:freak:


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Do organizations get together and decide to sell all at the same time?LOL
> 
> I am tapped out from the fellas at work this past week.:freak:


Duh. The local council runs the popcorn sales Oct./Nov. every year.


----------



## FrankNitti

Posted by Rob King....on RcTech

Interesting..

"Anyway, the timing rule is going to go. Not because of any complaining on here. I should have changed the rules a while ago but I haven't gotten around to it. The SS motors are pretty much gone at this point, and that is the ONLY reason for the rule. Everybody is running off at the mouth like the rule was meant to keep parity individual motor to motor. No, it was only an attempt to keep from obsoleting the SS motors. Personally, if you want to blow your stuff up, have at it."


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> I have no doubt that it is pretty good, but they have priced it out of my market.


I was a Cub Scout leader for 5 years too. My garage has been a Pack warehouse for popcorn. (The smell was always there!). Unfortunately David, you are right. It's crazy expensive. But it really is just a donation. I wish the boys could just ask for cash. That would make it so much easier!


----------



## MReggio13

How many 17.5 touring cars are planning on racing tomorrow and/or Saturday?


----------



## FrankNitti

MReggio13 said:


> How many 17.5 touring cars are planning on racing tomorrow and/or Saturday?


I'll be running 17.5 TC Saturday for sure, Walt is making the trip also.
Friday nite, VTA and USGT :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

MReggio13 said:


> How many 17.5 touring cars are planning on racing tomorrow and/or Saturday?


I'll be there Saturday for 17.5


----------



## anr211

I'm in for 17.5 Saturday.


----------



## crispy

Not that it matters, but I'm thinking of dragging the kids down there so I can see the place on Saturday too.

Will run 17.5 there. And VTA.

VTA and 12th Scale Friday if my parts show up.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Not that it matters, but I'm thinking of dragging the kids down there so I can see the place on Saturday too.
> 
> Will run 17.5 there. And VTA.
> 
> VTA and 12th Scale Friday if my parts show up.


VTA parts or 1/12 scale parts?


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> VTA parts or 1/12 scale parts?


I ordered the 3/32 balls and a spur from an online source. Knew I wouldn't be able to get in there this week.

I got enough Spec-R parts to build another car...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.bigsquidrc.com/review-speed-passion-lm-1-le-mans-spec-racer/


----------



## crispy

Nick Campbell texted me that link yesterday. He wants to run those too!

_Four makes a class!_


----------



## crispy

Speaking of classes...

How come we can't run some similar classes together? Like for the classes that are similar but have low car counts, like 12th scale and WGT, just run them together. A race within a race...

Speeds are comparable. You'll have marshals for the next race.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I like those bodies or style of bodies which I assumed WGT ran but I had not done much research. Walt mentioned a class that people ran those lemans prototype style bodies but I don't remember what. I like WGT but running three classes is work and I have too much invested in VTA / USGT not to mention those are the classes I enjoy the most and ones that are ran from week to week.

It looks as if the Columbus track is building up to be a killer (in a good way) racers track so I will eventually get there to run the fast classes like 17.5. Like Ft. Wayne, you only hear good things about Columbus so far. :thumbsup:

I tossed the link out there cause I thought those bodies are cool. Not every RC car I own I would race. It's still fun to just own and go out and run around the track with. :tongue:


----------



## microed

MReggio13 said:


> How many 17.5 touring cars are planning on racing tomorrow and/or Saturday?


I can run 17.5 on Friday if you want some passing practice.

-Ed


----------



## Matt P.

cwoods34 said:


> So how about that world championship?


Tamiya and CRC driver Marc Rheinard wins his first 1/12 world championship and his 4th total.

I was surprised to learn this was CRC's first 1/12 world title!

Do you think he will wheel the new 419 past Volker and win the double? I'm starting to think Rheinard could put a TT01 in the A-main at worlds.

...I also plan to be in Columbus Saturday for 17.5


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> Tamiya and CRC driver Marc Rheinard wins his first 1/12 world championship and his 4th total.
> 
> I was surprised to learn this was CRC's first 1/12 world title!
> 
> Do you think he will wheel the new 419 past Volker and win the double? I'm starting to think Rheinard could put a TT01 in the A-main at worlds.
> 
> ...I also plan to be in Columbus Saturday for 17.5


Ah, someone else who cares 

Volker will probably get him in TC!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not sure about racing Friday. Might not get to Saturday either. I got some xrays of my knee and the bones are ok so I am waiting to see the specialist. I probably tore some more cartilage and it will have to be removed. Awesome, second knee surgery in two years. Anyway if I do make it I will not be in any hurry to marshall so don't wreck anywhere near me.LOL


----------



## RustyS

crispy said:


> Speaking of classes...
> 
> How come we can't run some similar classes together? Like for the classes that are similar but have low car counts, like 12th scale and WGT, just run them together. A race within a race...
> 
> Speeds are comparable. You'll have marshals for the next race.


because I only have 1 controller:tongue:


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> Tamiya and CRC driver Marc Rheinard wins his first 1/12 world championship and his 4th total.
> 
> I was surprised to learn this was CRC's first 1/12 world title!
> 
> Do you think he will wheel the new 419 past Volker and win the double? I'm starting to think Rheinard could put a TT01 in the A-main at worlds.
> 
> ...I also plan to be in Columbus Saturday for 17.5


The only person that will beat Volker is Volker. That kid is unreal when you see him in person.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Let's see if the new sensor wire will help improve the results of the "Green Monster" 'Cuda in VTA tonight.


----------



## Matt P.

jonesy112 said:


> The only person that will beat Volker is Volker. That kid is unreal when you see him in person.


Well...he was beat. So a 3 time TC champ won 1/12 and a 3 time 1/12 champ won TC. Interesting. Xray almost pulled off a huge upset.


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> Well...he was beat. So a 3 time TC champ won 1/12 and a 3 time 1/12 champ won TC. Interesting. Xray almost pulled off a huge upset.


Yeah I was wrong on that one. Noato showed some huge speed , along with Bruno. He sure made a name for himself on the world stage this weekend, now he will be known outside of Portugal.


----------



## microed

Indyhobbies you have a PM.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Responded MicroEd!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*October 15th, 2014 USGT New Points Leader*

Jeremiah Ward takes first in the USGT points... All that driver does is win!

Good job dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

You guys certainly don't make it an easy task. The Indy guys are some of the best when it comes to driving clean. I couldn't ask for a better group to race with. I look forward to each Friday.

Now for a quote from Talladega Nights

Ricky's dad,

"Reese Bobby" The first thing you gotta learn if you're gonna be a racecar driver, is that you don't listen to losers like your know-it-all teacher, your teacher wants you to go slow, and she's wrong because it's the fastest who get paid and it's the fastest who get :freak:

Love that movie.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> You guys certainly don't make it easy. The Indy guys are some of the best when it comes to driving clean. I couldn't ask for a better group to race with.
> 
> Now for a quote from Talladega Nights
> 
> Ricky's dad,
> 
> "Reese Bobby" The first thing you gotta learn if you're gonna be a racecar driver, is that you don't listen to losers like your know-it-all teacher, your teacher wants you to go slow, and she's wrong because it's the fastest who get paid and it's the fastest who get :freak:
> 
> Love that movie.


So does this mean you're getting :freak: in 1/10 scale?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> So does this mean you're getting :freak: in 1/10 scale?


:freak: Do you want the details?LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

If I make it this Friday I will try something different. I have decided to switch cars. I have set up my Xray for USGT and I had to add 61.7 grams worth of lead to it to get it up to 1450g and giving it an extra +2g tolerance for Indy's scales using my lightest LiPo. 
I then set up the ARC for 17.5
Anyway I have spent the last 4 evenings going through each car cleaning/rebuilding and lubricating everything so I can keep up with you guys.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> Jeremiah Ward takes first in the USGT points... All that driver does is win!
> 
> Good job dude! :thumbsup:


I just checked the site and I am not the points leader. I didn't think I would be especially when they added the Southern Nats points this week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, I learned something new about traction compounds racing this week.

I had recently purchased some SXT 1.0 from Indy RC Raceway. I had been using it as traction compound for my VTA car for the past few weeks. I didn't realize that SXT 1.0 is a better traction compound for asphalt racing or as tire cleaner/prep.

With the grip levels we normally get at Indy RC Raceway, the SXT 1.0 wasn't working for my setup in VTA. However I can vouch that it does do great cleaning sticky tires. I borrowed a set of VTA tires from John Steiger that he ran at the Southern National that were still sticky well after the event. The SXT 1.0 did a really good job of cleaning off all the built up grip.

If anyone is interested in reading more about the SXT traction compound, here is the link to their website (http://tractioncompound.com/). Here is a quick breakdown of the SXT traction compounds.

SXT 1.0 - good for asphalt racing or as a rubber tire cleaner
SXT 2.0 - developed for asphalt rubber tire racing, but can be used on carpet
SXT 3.0 - good for carpet rubber/foam racing or asphalt foam racing- work well on tracks that also allow Jack the Gripper


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Well, I learned something new about traction compounds racing this week.
> 
> I had recently purchased some SXT 1.0 from Indy RC Raceway. I had been using it as traction compound for my VTA car for the past few weeks. I didn't realize that SXT 1.0 is a better traction compound for asphalt racing or as tire cleaner/prep.
> 
> With the grip levels we normally get at Indy RC Raceway, the SXT 1.0 wasn't working for my setup in VTA. However I can vouch that it does do great cleaning sticky tires. I borrowed a set of VTA tires from John Steiger that he ran at the Southern National that were still sticky well after the event. The SXT 1.0 did a really good job of cleaning off all the built up grip.
> 
> If anyone is interested in reading more about the SXT traction compound, here is the link to their website (http://tractioncompound.com/). Here is a quick breakdown of the SXT traction compounds.
> 
> SXT 1.0 - good for asphalt racing or as a rubber tire cleaner
> SXT 2.0 - developed for asphalt rubber tire racing, but can be used on carpet
> SXT 3.0 - good for carpet rubber/foam racing or asphalt foam racing- work well on tracks that also allow Jack the Gripper



There is an employee at Hobbytown that wants to own a bottle of SCT 1.0.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> There is an employee at Hobbytown that wants to own a bottle of SCT 1.0.


Uh... Those don't race on Fridays.
Anyway, DL got me hooked on SXT 3 a couple months back. I had used it for F1 rubber, never tried on foams. Works very well for both.


----------



## BadSign

*For Sale:*

I've got a couple 17.5's, a novak edge esc, and a novak brushed/reversible esc for sale. I'll take $$$ off for locals, if interested. Link is http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=423142. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

davidl said:


> There is an employee at Hobbytown that wants to own a bottle of SCT 1.0.


Indy RC Raceway had at least 10 bottles of SXT 1.0 on Friday night (10/17/14).


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> ***Note that the following post is my personal opinion about racing in general and is not about any racing that has occured at CICR***
> 
> The goal of all racing is to go as fast as you can at a specific venue as long as you are compliant with the rules of the specific racing class. However the term fast is only relative to the other cars in a specific class and should never be used to compare different racing types or classes.
> 
> Ultimately the only measure of fast in circuit racing is lap times. While top end/speed is a factor in being fast, it isn't the only factor in being fast. Factors such circuit conditions (size of track/grip level) or class limitations (rules for spec tires/motor limits) often play a much more important part in determining how fast a car is. We also cannot dismiss driver ability and/or car setup. The person who best manages all the factors involved in racing is usually the fastest even if they don't have the highest top end/speed at the end of the straights.
> 
> Unfortunately in my years of r/c racing, I've seen too many examples of individuals overlooking the fact that every type of class has unique challenges which can make it fun for those involved. I've also seen individuals overlook the fact that different people race for different reasons. Not everyone has the ability/time/skill/budget/desire to race an elite class at a world class event. Hanging out with friends and sharing a common interest at the track may be more important.
> 
> Individuals who are dismissive of other classes (for whatever reasons) are being poor ambassadors for this *HOBBY* and only have themselves to blame for poor participation at their local tracks. This statement can apply to the pros or the average Joes. No one I personally know is making money racing r/c cars. We do it for fun and/or the challenge. Let's all be more mindful to keep the racing fun for everyone who shows up at the track.


I'd like to give this post a :thumbsup:

The few that are serious and take the hobby to another level are far beyond what I can comprehend and would ever put so much effort in to for the nothing you get out of going all over the place, from state to state. Been enjoying this hobby for a long time and have been to my share of "BIG" races since 1985 and I have never came out ahead. The only thing that matters to me is the fellowship and time I get to spend with my friends and even though I know it has already began, I will not be doomed to make the same mistakes when R/CAR was around, if my friends race at a crummy, place where it feels as if it's treated as a 2nd rate facility you know what, that's ok because we're having fun and to most that what it's about and should be about. I love RC and it's many things it has to offer, racing is just one of them and secondary to me, I'm just happy to look around and see friends I've been around since I was 13 or 14 years old way back in 1984 - 1985. Long live RC!


----------



## BadSign

DavidL, did you have exotek servo mounts on the airtronics servo you showed me Friday?


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> DavidL, did you have exotek servo mounts on the airtronics servo you showed me Friday?


No, they are from Associated.


----------



## jonesy112

Who all is planning on heading down to Cinci for the point series this weekend? If driving down there is an issue for anyone, there should be plenty of carpooling options, just post up here and we can figure it all out .


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I am confused about RMR in Cincy this weekend. Is the racing on Sat & Sun considered 2 separate points days or is it a combined weekend? I wouldn't mind racing one day or the two days.

----------

As far as racing Friday night at Indy RC Raceway, we had a good VTA turnout last week. I expect with Halloween falling on next Friday that the turnout should be good this week.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am confused about RMR in Cincy this weekend. Is the racing on Sat & Sun considered 2 separate points days or is it a combined weekend? I wouldn't mind racing one day or the two days.
> 
> ----------
> 
> As far as racing Friday night at Indy RC Raceway, we had a good VTA turnout last week. I expect with Halloween falling on next Friday that the turnout should be good this week.


It is two separate race days. Its a full race program on sat, and another full race program on sunday. So going for just one day is an option, one that I hope everyone that can, will take advantage of since its Montis last weekend for him personally to be racing at RMR, lets send him off with a big event and a great turnout to thank him for everything he has done.


----------



## crispy

*Okay, let's talk about the racing program at Indy RC...*

It is not lost on me that the last few weeks, there hasn't been enough 12th Scale cars to run. So I have a suggestion... What about running two classes at the same time? 

For example, the 17.5 1S 1/12 cars could run at the same time as the 1/10 21.5 2S pan cars. What 10th Scale 21.5 pan cars you say? I have it on good authority that there will be three of them very soon...

Wouldn't they be about the same speed? Shouldn't be in each other's way. There's no duplication of drivers (except me) and the marshal situation would be taken care of with 6 or so cars running.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> It is not lost on me that the last few weeks, there hasn't been enough 12th Scale cars to run. So I have a suggestion... What about running two classes at the same time?
> 
> For example, the 17.5 1S 1/12 cars could run at the same time as the 1/10 21.5 2S pan cars. What 10th Scale 21.5 pan cars you say? I have it on good authority that there will be three of them very soon...
> 
> Wouldn't they be about the same speed? Shouldn't be in each other's way. There's no duplication of drivers (except me) and the marshal situation would be taken care of with 6 or so cars running.



These cars look very cool, but should race in WGT and use single cell, 13.5T motors. I would love to put one of those bodies on my WGT chassis. Starting a 2 cell, 21.5 class would not be cool. We need larger numbers of all pan car classes before considering this. But I understand the temptation to have a class for everyone that comes to race so that everyone can take home a trophy. You see this now in our school systems in the "nobody left behind program". That program dilluted the education our kids earn and it will dillute the racing at our track.


----------



## microed

I painted a couple of bodies recently.

I put together a different car to try in USGT. On this body I used Alclad chrome for the silver part and outlined it in gold and the rest black.










I will likely use this VTA body a little later in the season. Tried a different effect when painting the grill. I kind of like the way it turned out. I will call this body the Brian Smith special. 










-Ed


----------



## rcdano

Hey guys, me and I think Kenyon are coming up Friday for 1/12 scale. Bring them out!


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> It is not lost on me that the last few weeks, there hasn't been enough 12th Scale cars to run. So I have a suggestion... What about running two classes at the same time?
> 
> For example, the 17.5 1S 1/12 cars could run at the same time as the 1/10 21.5 2S pan cars. What 10th Scale 21.5 pan cars you say? I have it on good authority that there will be three of them very soon...
> 
> Wouldn't they be about the same speed? Shouldn't be in each other's way. There's no duplication of drivers (except me) and the marshal situation would be taken care of with 6 or so cars running.


I've seen those tried numerous times at various locations without any success of any sticking around after a few weeks. Local tracks and multiple regional traveling series. 

They would also seem to dilute the f1 class, considering that is a 2s 21.5 pan car, as well as dilute the wgt effort. Seems bad to draw from the 7 guys that exist between those two classes. 

And running those with a 1/12th scale is a terrible idea. Any contact would all but destroy the 1/12th scale, which would eventually run those guys off ( which have had low numbers lately) 

They look cool, are neat to look at on the track, but that's about it.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> I've seen those tried numerous times at various locations without any success of any sticking around after a few weeks. Local tracks and multiple regional traveling series.
> 
> They would also seem to dilute the f1 class, considering that is a 2s 21.5 pan car, as well as dilute the wgt effort. Seems bad to draw from the 7 guys that exist between those two classes.
> 
> And running those with a 1/12th scale is a terrible idea. Any contact would all but destroy the 1/12th scale, which would eventually run those guys off ( which have had low numbers lately)
> 
> They look cool, are neat to look at on the track, but that's about it.


F1 class? What F1 class? No issue there. If there was an F1 class, we could run with them.

WGT class? What WGT class? Or we could run with the two WGT cars that are there then...

Hell, run WGT, F1 and LMP all together...

and 12th scale can still not run...


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> These cars look very cool, but should race in WGT and use single cell, 13.5T motors. I would love to put one of those bodies on my WGT chassis. Starting a 2 cell, 21.5 class would not be cool. We need larger numbers of all pan car classes before considering this. crazy crazy blah blah blah is all I heard from this point on...


Starting a WGT class is not cool. 

Spec racing baby! 

Where's my trophy?


----------



## BadSign

Can we just put them with wgt cars and leave 1/12 separate? I'm assembling a wgt now.


----------



## BadSign

rcdano said:


> Hey guys, me and I think Kenyon are coming up Friday for 1/12 scale. Bring them out!


My son has soccer practice in Bloomington on Fridays for the next several weeks, so my racing will be Saturdays in Columbus.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Starting a WGT class is not cool.
> 
> Spec racing baby!
> 
> Where's my trophy?


WGT is as spec as VTA. Control tire, blinky esc, 4 bodies, and cheap batteries.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> WGT is as spec as VTA. Control tire, blinky esc, 4 bodies, and cheap batteries.


Yeah, you tell em!


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Can we just put them with wgt cars and leave 1/12 separate? I'm assembling a wgt now.


That was just a suggestion. Mainly to keep 1/12 racing...

Hate to sound like Chucky..., but for some of us non-Saturday types  this is just a hobby. Want to play with toy cars. Want to have as many people racing on Fridays as possible. Don't like seeing a certain class sit out because of low car counts.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are able to race this Friday. Missed last week. VTA car got a cobweb on it...bad!

Sunday at 75th & Shadeland is the last fast electric race for the water vaporizing boys if you want to come watch. The speeds are pretty amazing. Several of our car guys are boat guys too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I painted a couple of bodies recently.
> 
> I will likely use this VTA body a little later in the season. Tried a different effect when painting the grill. I kind of like the way it turned out. I will call this body the Brian Smith special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ed


Love this body Ed. Sa-weet!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sunday at 75th & Shadeland is the last fast electric race for the water vaporizing boys if you want to come watch. The speeds are pretty amazing. Several of our car guys are boat guys too.


Yeah but... two of them aren't going to make it. Dave is visiting his son this weekend so he won't be racing either place.

I doubt I'll make the boat races either. I got chores this weekend. Not to mention the Colts @ Pittsburgh on Sunday. Big grudge match in our home.


----------



## rcdano

Is anybody coming for 1/12 scale tomorrow, 10/24/14? I'll be there for sure if for nothing else but to make a few laps.


----------



## BadSign

I can't.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> I painted a couple of bodies recently.
> 
> I put together a different car to try in USGT. On this body I used Alclad chrome for the silver part and outlined it in gold and the rest black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely use this VTA body a little later in the season. Tried a different effect when painting the grill. I kind of like the way it turned out. I will call this body the Brian Smith special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ed


Looking good Ed!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> It is not lost on me that the last few weeks, there hasn't been enough 12th Scale cars to run. So I have a suggestion... What about running two classes at the same time?
> 
> For example, the 17.5 1S 1/12 cars could run at the same time as the 1/10 21.5 2S pan cars. What 10th Scale 21.5 pan cars you say? I have it on good authority that there will be three of them very soon...
> 
> Wouldn't they be about the same speed? Shouldn't be in each other's way. There's no duplication of drivers (except me) and the marshal situation would be taken care of with 6 or so cars running.


The LM-1's chassis and bodies are cool, I grabbed one and will have in the next week or two. I believe the person (it is not me) who is making the case for this wants everything to be as close to spec as possible (21.5 no timing endbell, fixed spur with two pinion options, 2-cell 5000mah max lipo, blinky esc, kit tires and some stuff I'm sure being hammered out). If these run a couple weeks and actually keep running off and on (like 17.5, USGT, WGT, F1) I will always have the option to run if four show up on any given Friday.


----------



## RustyS

rcdano said:


> Is anybody coming for 1/12 scale tomorrow, 10/24/14? I'll be there for sure if for nothing else but to make a few laps.


 I will be there.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey the body looks as if it will fit my WGT if I read the specs right. I do Like the look of them but the car is basically just like a WGT except for the tires/wheels.:freak:


----------



## crispy

I will bring mine. But only run it if needed to make 4. I do that because that's the kind of guy I am. Or I'll make Brian Smith drive it... 

I really want to run my re-built USGT car if I run a 2nd class.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey the body looks as if it will fit my WGT if I read the specs right. I do Like the look of them but the car is basically just like a WGT except for the tires/wheels.:freak:


Foam tires that don't have to lathed down.

Slower motor. I think the goal is VTA/USGT lap times not 12th scale.

Who knows if the Speed Passion pan car chassis is as good as the CRC...


----------



## FrankNitti

Put me down for USGT and VTA tomorrow night. :thumbsup:

Receivers are sold...

And yes.. I Still race on Fridays....:dude:


----------



## davidl

My 1/12 and WGT will be there Friday, ready to race.


----------



## Matt P.

Here's Chucky! said:


> The LM-1's chassis and bodies are cool, I grabbed one and will have in the next week or two. I believe the person (it is not me) who is making the case for this wants everything to be as close to spec as possible (21.5 no timing endbell, fixed spur with two pinion options, 2-cell 5000mah max lipo, blinky esc, kit tires and some stuff I'm sure being hammered out). If these run a couple weeks and actually keep running off and on (like 17.5, USGT, WGT, F1) I will always have the option to run if four show up on any given Friday.


I'm seriously thinking about buying one of these kits. Can someone send me a link to the rules for this class, or just post them on here?


----------



## rcdano

Looks like 1/12 scale will be a go tonight! Sweet, can't wait, I just have a loaner car until I can get my stuff in so I can practice and get the rust knocked off back down to just surface rust, the form I normally run, lol! Hopefully I won't be in the way to much!


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> I'm seriously thinking about buying one of these kits. Can someone send me a link to the rules for this class, or just post them on here?


You racing tonight? If so, the *cabal* can get together and discuss. I don't think there are set national rules.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will be there tonight. If you put a controller in my hands I will race anything. However I can't promise the lack of a long antennae won't throw my balance off.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I will be there tonight. If you put a controller in my hands I will racing anything. However I can't promise the lack of a long antennae won't throw my balance off.


I'm going to test my USGT car. If it is raceable, I'll race it. If it is crap, back in the box it goes and I'll run 12th scale.

Oh did I mention, you're just a past champions provisional start and parker, like Terry Labonte...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I'm going to test my USGT car. If it is raceable, I'll race it. If it is crap, back in the box it goes and I'll run 12th scale.
> 
> Oh did I mention, you're just a past champions provisional start and parker, like Terry Labonte...


I can take a look at it Crispy if you want me too. I wont be running USGT tonight. I will have my WGT though.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I can take a look at it Crispy if you want me too. I wont be running USGT tonight. I will have my WGT though.


I may take you up on that. I don't know how much time I'll have before 7pm though. Going to get out of here late. The boys are home on break and I have to wait for my wife to get home.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I'm going to test my USGT car. If it is raceable, I'll race it. If it is crap, back in the box it goes and I'll run 12th scale.
> .


That's why I learned setup. Now my cars are always raceable.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

crispy said:


> ... Oh did I mention, you're just a past champions provisional start and parker, like Terry Labonte...


You have a point. I've not raced my best the past few months. I do have a legit excuse for my racing, but my car's setup has also sucked. However, I am feeling better. 

As far my setup goes, it is like a relationship with a women. Every time I think I've got it figured out, my car doesn't react like I would expect. Maybe if I spent more money on my car it would make "her" happier too...lol.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> You have a point. I've not raced my best the past few months. I do have a legit excuse for my racing, but my car's setup has also sucked. However, I am feeling better.
> 
> As far my setup goes, it is like a relationship with a women. Every time I think I've got it figured out, my car doesn't react like I would expect. Maybe if I spent more money on my car it would make "her" happier too...lol.


at least if won't ask for jewelry.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sorry I don't move like I used too when turn marshalling but hopefully after I get this knee worked on again you all wont have to wait so long to get off the boards. During that USGT race i had forgot about the injury for about two steps and I have been paying for it ever since. I got home and got ready to get cleaned up and my knee was gone. It looked like a grapefruit and I can almost sink my finger into it to the first knuckle, grossing me out. I have chewed so many pain killers tonight my stomach is in knots. Hopefully I can still go to Columbus in the morning and race some more.


----------



## crispy

Better idea...

Two words...

Oscar Pistorius.

You need "blades"!


----------



## rcdano

Had a great time last night! I just want to give a shout out and thank you to my buddy Kenyon Helm for letting me use one of his cars until I can get my own. I hope I didn't get in the way to much last night. Hopefully with a few more runs I can get back up to speed. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> You racing tonight? If so, the *cabal* can get together and discuss. I don't think there are set national rules.


The rules are WGT


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> You racing tonight? If so, the *cabal* can get together and discuss. I don't think there are set national rules.


I talked with Nick about them today at CICR. He had his out on the track today. To me it looked plenty fast with a 21.5 and 2 cell. He had that chassis so hooked up the inside front wheel was lifting off the ground in the turns. I think it might just be my next kit.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Halloween Night*

With Halloween on Friday it seems like a lot of people will not be there. Indy RC hasn't said anything so maybe should ask if even going to be open?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> With Halloween on Friday it seems like a lot of people will not be there. Indy RC hasn't said anything so maybe should ask if even going to be open?


He always stays open. But you're right, it will be sparsely attended. Now if he made the start time 9pm, I would still come... The kids will be done by 8pm.

Otherwise my racing this weekend will be in Columbus. If I race at all..., sick again. Don't worry, this one isn't contagious.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Track layout and rebuild etiquette*

I know the track layout was simple Friday evening at Indy RC but in the future it might not be the worst idea to ask Indy RC if we can start taking the layout apart and changing it. Doing so without asking is sorta like coming in to someones home and rearranging furniture or whatever. I just want to have fun and see everyone have a good time and even though I know it's really not that big a deal, if you built something good or bad and someone came in and just started disassembling and making it a new, human nature should take over and make you a little upset. 

Hopefully layouts will continue to be ready when we arrive to race on Friday and this past Friday was just one of those nights.

I know Indy RC is cool with people coming in on Thursday evening after the oval program to help build or build an on-road layout entirely so maybe you could strike up a deal to get free racing or something so maybe contact them directly via phone about that?

:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> I know the track layout was simple Friday evening at Indy RC but in the future it might not be the worst idea to ask Indy RC if we can start taking the layout apart and changing it. Doing so without asking is sorta like coming in to someones home and rearranging furniture or whatever. I just want to have fun and see everyone have a good time and even though I know it's really not that big a deal, if you built something good or bad and someone came in and just started disassembling and making it a new, human nature should take over and make you a little upset.
> 
> Hopefully layouts will continue to be ready when we arrive to race on Friday and this past Friday was just one of those nights.
> 
> I know Indy RC is cool with people coming in on Thursday evening after the oval program to help build or build an on-road layout entirely so maybe you could strike up a deal to get free racing or something so maybe contact them directly via phone about that?
> 
> :thumbsup:


I used to ask Doug if he minded me changing layouts, and he always told me it was no problem. I don't even ask anymore- not sure if that makes me a jerk, a sociopath, or just blissfully ignorant of other people's feelings!


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I used to ask Doug if he minded me changing layouts, and he always told me it was no problem. I don't even ask anymore- not sure if that makes me a jerk, a sociopath, or just blissfully ignorant of other people's feelings!


Your from Franklin so it can be excused.:freak:


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I used to ask Doug if he minded me changing layouts, and he always told me it was no problem. I don't even ask anymore- not sure if that makes me a jerk, a sociopath, or just blissfully ignorant of other people's feelings!


Doug doesn't care. That layout was setup by Judd.


----------



## rcdano

Roll call for Friday (Halloween night). Kenyon, I believe, and myself will be there for 1/12 scale. Anybody else?


----------



## crispy

rcdano said:


> Roll call for Friday (Halloween night). Kenyon, I believe, and myself will be there for 1/12 scale. Anybody else?


Not a bad idea to do this for this particular night. 

I will not be there.


----------



## davidl

rcdano said:


> Roll call for Friday (Halloween night). Kenyon, I believe, and myself will be there for 1/12 scale. Anybody else?



I will and I also expect Rusty to be there. We can have some fun.


----------



## rcdano

Awesome! Other classes, chime in also!


----------



## pitchblack26

Did more than a few people say they weren't coming ths friday?, or are we just assuming attendance will be low?


----------



## rcdano

pitchblack26 said:


> Did more than a few people say they weren't coming ths friday?, or are we just assuming attendance will be low?


A few, because of Halloween, have said they can't make it and the general consensus is, because of that, it may be a low turnout. Thought it may be just a nice courtesy if those that were planning on being there could let others know, so that if they do want to come and race, at least those in a particular class will know if there will be others there to race with for their class.


----------



## FrankNitti

pitchblack26 said:


> Did more than a few people say they weren't coming ths friday?, or are we just assuming attendance will be low?


I'll be at the Halloween classic this weekend, see everyone next Friday.. :thumbsup:
David


----------



## pitchblack26

Good luck this weekend Dave.....have fun!!!!


----------



## FrankNitti

pitchblack26 said:


> Good luck this weekend Dave.....have fun!!!!


Thanks... hope to see you back on the track next Friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's a cool chassis I hadn't came across until slacking searching for whatever. Notice the rubber tires...

http://www.competitionx.com/new-products/team-saxo-gt-500-110-2wd-touring-car/

Trying to find where to buy but can't

Happy Halloween!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New world record R/C car speed. Pretty cool. 

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2014/10/29/world-record-nic-case-breaks-the-200mph-barrier/


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's a cool chassis I hadn't came across until slacking searching for whatever. Notice the rubber tires...
> 
> http://www.competitionx.com/new-products/team-saxo-gt-500-110-2wd-touring-car/
> 
> Trying to find where to buy but can't
> 
> Happy Halloween!


www.saxoracing.com

They are in Japan, their WGT car is nearly a direct copy of the 10R5.1 and the parts fit.


----------



## davidl

rcdano said:


> A few, because of Halloween, have said they can't make it and the general consensus is, because of that, it may be a low turnout. Thought it may be just a nice courtesy if those that were planning on being there could let others know, so that if they do want to come and race, at least those in a particular class will know if there will be others there to race with for their class.


Brian Brozack will be there this Friday for 1/12 and WGT. Hope that helps.


----------



## RustyS

Sounds like pan cars will be running tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are doing Halloween at home. So, that's one less VTA and USGT.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are doing Halloween at home. So, that's one less VTA and USGT.


I knew you'd be a no-show!  I'm with you too.

Although the horrible weather may work in my favor.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am out also. I have been drafted as "The Candy Bearer"


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm gonna take the time this Friday night to enjoy Halloween and check out Sammy Terry live hosting Vincent Price in The House on Haunted Hill at the old theater in Greenfield. Look forward to next week and bringing my finished LM-1 for show and tell. 

Happy Halloween


----------



## rcdano

Looks like 1/12 racing will be in good shape tonight among others, can't wait. Come on 6:00!


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I am out also. I have been drafted as "The Candy Bearer"


So are you going to dress as the Undertaker?


----------



## crispy

My wife and I are fighting over who gets to stay home and hand out candy and who gets to walk around with the boys...


----------



## AquaRacer

davidl said:


> Brian Brozack will be there this Friday for 1/12 and WGT. Hope that helps.


Dave, 
I won't be there this evening. I did not get a chance to prepare my WGT or the 1/12th scale. Hope to make it next week.. Oh yeah, my last name is spelled Brozek.. :tongue: Hope that you all have a good time tonight..


----------



## davidl

AquaRacer said:


> Dave,
> I won't be there this evening. I did not get a chance to prepare my WGT or the 1/12th scale. Hope to make it next week.. Oh yeah, my last name is spelled Brozek.. :tongue: Hope that you all have a good time tonight..


I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## crispy

How many showed up for each class?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I knew you'd be a no-show!  I'm with you too.
> 
> Although the horrible weather may work in my favor.


. 

Now that my kids are older, I spent most of my night driving them to parties. My wife works for the FFA (Future Farmers of America) and their big annual convention was in Louisville this week so she's gone. Solo Dad. 

I finally got some me time about 11 PM. Watched Godzilla destroy many things while cleaning up my cars in the hobby room.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> How many showed up for each class?


It was a great night of racing at IndyRCRaceway.

John and David tied for VTA
David won 13.5 1/12 scale
Rusty, Dan and Kenyon tied for 17.5 1/12 scale.
Rusty and David tied for WGT
Dan won 17.5 TC

Why do you ask, as if you really care? You missed the Halloween pizza and candy. The layout was beyond description. The race director dressed up as Judd. It was snowing when we left.


----------



## BadSign

Question: Are Dan Rennekamp and Kenyon Helm ever here on Hobbytalk? I need to get in touch with the 2 of them.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Question: Are Dan Rennekamp and Kenyon Helm ever here on Hobbytalk? I need to get in touch with the 2 of them.


Dan goes by "RCDano"?


----------



## BadSign

Dankoo.


----------



## redrider1940

crispy said:


> Dan goes by "RCDano"?



Kenyon here.. whats up?


----------



## BadSign

redrider1940 said:


> Kenyon here.. whats up?


Just sending you a quick PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I couldn't make it to Indy RC Raceway on Friday, but was able to make it on Saturday. I dusted off the Tamiya M-03 and had some fun.

There were 7 minis racing and 6 TT's racing. There were also a few other people with cars who didn't race.

John Saylor won both classes - good job.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Any idea how the off road program is doing? I've not been on a Wednesday or Saturday in many moons. Also wondering about Figure 8 racing?


----------



## Waltss2k

I am selling my Associated Tc 6.1 world chassis, this is what I was running in usgt. It is a roller with extra parts for $175. I can sell as ready to run as well.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> I am selling my Associated Tc 6.1 world chassis, this is what I was running in usgt. It is a roller with extra parts for $175. I can sell as ready to run as well.


Bring it Friday night as a roller I'd be interested...


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Bring it Friday night as a roller I'd be interested...


Will do. Also will be selling my 6.2 very soon with the RSD aluminum chassis, lightweight suspension, and lower shock towers,


----------



## crispy

So...?

What are you replacing them with?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> So...?
> 
> What are you replacing them with?


I think you finally got him going to Spec R :drunk:


----------



## cwoods34

Glad to see Mr Franklin and Walt The Assault attend the Halloween Classic!


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> I think you finally got him going to Spec R :drunk:


Oh no......


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> Glad to see Mr Franklin and Walt The Assault attend the Halloween Classic!


I had a great time, didn't get chance to say congrats to you for making the A Main Mod. Watching you guy's run was fun to watch.

And Congrats to Jonsey for the B Main Mod win. :thumbsup: 

Me and the "Assault" will be making the trip next year !!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Will do. Also will be selling my 6.2 very soon with the RSD aluminum chassis, lightweight suspension, and lower shock towers,


I'd be interested in that too. I broke the chassis on my 6.1 so needing your first posted one for parts and to replace.

I don't have a 6.2 built so to have a newer one would be cool. Thanks Walt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Speed Passion LM1*

...and then there were three! Only need one or two more to make a class of four and run the Speed Passion LM1's. Rules package will be in writing next Friday - November 14th, 2014. I'm just the messenger so you can do the Harvicking to Nick! LOL!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'd be interested in that too. I broke the chassis on my 6.1 so needing your first posted one for parts and to replace.
> 
> I don't have a 6.2 built so to have a newer one would be cool. Thanks Walt. :thumbsup:


Hit me up Chuck.


----------



## Waltss2k

For sale R1 Wurks 17.5 and 21.5 motors. $60.
Also 2 Savox SC- 1257 TG servos $40 each


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> ...and then there were three! Only need one or two more to make a class of four and run the Speed Passion LM1's. Rules package will be in writing next Friday - November 14th, 2014. I'm just the messenger so you can do the Harvicking to Nick! LOL!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Why do you need a rules package. Just form a class called the Tudor Challenge and include Prototypes (LMP & Daytona Protorypes) and WGT together and you can run right away. You can even score each differently so everyone takes home a trophy. Seriously, the two cars, LMP and WGT, should run together.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Seriously, the two cars, LMP and WGT, should run together.


Absolutely. The two cars are similar in size, weight, and speed.
If the goAl of the race director is to run a quick program, you might as well group them together.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> everyone takes home a trophy


'Murica.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Absolutely. The two cars are similar in size, weight, and speed.
> If the goAl of the race director is to run a quick program, you might as well group them together.


Is that his goal?

Technically, the LMP and F1 are super similar and could be run together if anyone wants to run F1.

We can run with WGT. I have no problem with that. The WGT will be much faster. As long as the WGT guys know that I'm not pulling over twice a lap.

Line 'em up and race!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> Why do you need a rules package. Just form a class called the Tudor Challenge and include Prototypes (LMP & Daytona Protorypes) and WGT together and you can run right away. You can even score each differently so everyone takes home a trophy. Seriously, the two cars, LMP and WGT, should run together.





BadSign said:


> Absolutely. The two cars are similar in size, weight, and speed.
> If the goAl of the race director is to run a quick program, you might as well group them together.


Nobody really knows outside of Nick and I (putting his thoughts on paper for him) how the class is being molded so throwing out the classes are the same is a bit premature.

It really would not make a difference to me if I race mine or not so no big deal to me either way. The chassis and bodies are cool both on my shelf and on the track...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Waltss2k said:


> Hit me up Chuck.


Bada PM bing!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Is that his goal?
> 
> Technically, the LMP and F1 are super similar and could be run together if anyone wants to run F1.
> 
> We can run with WGT. I have no problem with that. The WGT will be much faster. As long as the WGT guys know that I'm not pulling over twice a lap.
> 
> Line 'em up and race!



Gary, you are right that the WGT would be much faster than either the LMP or the F1. We could consider a motor change in the WGT chassis to make things closer. But, I don't hear any communication from the others, just "this is what we are going to do."


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Found this post from Gary McAllister on another forum. Photos on McAllister's website.

_"We now have detail Decals for our four VTA bodies. Our 69 Mustang VTA, 70 Pontiac Firebird VTA, 70 Camaro VTA and 68 Mercury Cougar VTA bodies will include the detail decals. The decals will also be available separately. (the white lettering does not show up well in the photographs)

#532- 1969 Mustang VTA detail decals
#533- 1970 Pontiac Firebird VTA detail decals
#534- 1970 Camaro VTA detail decals
#535- 1968 Cougar detail decals
#537- VTA, Vintage Trans Am Graphics

Please support your local RC Dealers.
All McAllister Racing Products are 100% made in the U.S.A.


Thanks,

Gary McAllister
McAllister Racing
(928) 714-1799
www.mcallisterracing.com"_


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Friends don't let friends run RC cars with single cell lipos*

The LM-1's are something that is happening for funs sake and in a fluid state. 

What was really presented was hey these look cool, you should get one and we can play around with them after we come up with what we want to install in them electronics wise. Nothing different than back in the day when I got my first Pegasus, Hornet, Grasshopper, GP10, RC10, Road Wizard, Optima, Kat and on and on, so if we happen to get five or six on the same page we'll race em but right now it's basically just bashing with my friends.

It's all good...

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You act as if this is a hobby or something.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Is that his goal?


Funniest statement on this thread, ever.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> The LM-1's are something that is happening for funs sake and in a fluid state.
> 
> What was really presented was hey these look cool, you should get one and we can play around with them after we come up with what we want to install in them electronics wise. Nothing different than back in the day when I got my first Pegasus, Hornet, Grasshopper, GP10, RC10, Road Wizard, Optima, Kat and on and on, so if we happen to get five or six on the same page we'll race em but right now it's basically just bashing with my friends.
> 
> It's all good...
> 
> :thumbsup:


I think we're all just concerned about the "4 to make a class" rule. I hope you guys enjoy the LM's, they are really nice looking bodies. If I didn't already have a WGT, I'd like to have one.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Funniest statement on this thread, ever.


I meant..., sometimes I get the impression that the goal is to run no program. 

I understand that there were four 12th scale there last week and they didn't run...?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I think we're all just concerned about the "4 to make a class" rule. I hope you guys enjoy the LM's, they are really nice looking bodies. If I didn't already have a WGT, I'd like to have one.


Correct and we don't expect any special dispensation. 

I understand that "they" intend to crack down on the "4" part starting this week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I meant..., sometimes I get the impression that the goal is to run no program.
> 
> I understand that there were four 12th scale there last week and they didn't run...?


I don't want to be there until 2 AM, but it seems like the goal is to get through the race program ASAP and then go home. I don't get that. When I am able to race, I enjoy being there, talking cars with you guys and working on my own stuff. It's "my time" away from work and other obligations. Of course, everyone's circumstances are different. I don't like short movies either.


----------



## RustyS

[The call not to run was on the race director because of the lack of marshals. There was only 2 TC drivers and they were not staying since they were not racing.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RustyS said:


> [The call not to run was on the race director because of the lack of marshals. There was only 2 TC drivers and they were not staying since they were not racing.


So you paid your money to race and then they didn't let you have your two and a main that you paid for?

I can also understand from a competitive standpoint that 4 cars are better than three in race but if the classes are not run then how can growth be expected if others aren't exposed to the class of racing. I thought the bottom line for a race track is to make money to keep racing. I think from a business stand point running three cars and an extra $15 is pretty good for an additional 18 minutes of race time to the program. Three makes a class is kind of the standard almost anywhere else. That's my two cents worth.


----------



## crispy

*Posting this here for Franklin*

He's been bugging me to finish it and race it.


----------



## FrankNitti

Lol...I see you finally got tired of me asking about it. It looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

RustyS said:


> [The call not to run was on the race director because of the lack of marshals. There was only 2 TC drivers and they were not staying since they were not racing.


I just have chosen to not run there.


----------



## RustyS

Waltss2k said:


> I just have chosen to not run there.


It was still a good night, I got to harass David Lee all night.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I just have chosen to not run there.


You have sold or are selling your cars. LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> You have sold or are selling your cars. LOL


Yeah could be working on something else. Besides just trying to keep up with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Packed my racing stuff into the truck, planning on coming over to race. Who knows what the day will bring though.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm car less and waiting for the new ride to get here.


----------



## regets ama

*indy slots*

plan on some vta at slots tonight

if interested I have for sale and with me:
- 25 amp power supply, dual output, 12v input, $25 works great
- thunder power 17.5 brushless motor, $15 works great
- Hobbywing Just Stock ESC programed for forward/brake, max punch, full brakes, $35, works great

J Steger


----------



## rcdano

regets ama said:


> plan on some vta at slots tonight
> 
> if interested I have for sale and with me:
> - 25 amp power supply, dual output, 12v input, $25 works great
> - thunder power 17.5 brushless motor, $15 works great
> - Hobbywing Just Stock ESC programed for forward/brake, max punch, full brakes, $35, works great
> 
> J Steger


I'll take the motor and maybe the power supply. I can't be there until about 7 since I have to work til 6 but I'll definalty take the motor if I can please.


----------



## rcdano

I am looking for a good 1/12 scale servo if anybody has one they are looking to sell. I'm just trying to get by cheaply for the moment. Thanks!


----------



## FrankNitti

regets ama said:


> plan on some vta at slots tonight
> 
> if interested I have for sale and with me:
> - 25 amp power supply, dual output, 12v input, $25 works great
> - thunder power 17.5 brushless motor, $15 works great
> - Hobbywing Just Stock ESC programed for forward/brake, max punch, full brakes, $35, works great
> 
> J Steger


John, I'll take the Hobbywing.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> John, I'll take the Hobbywing.


Wanna bet? I PM'd him within seconds!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Wanna bet? I PM'd him within seconds!


Alright quick draw, you won this shoot out..LOL I got that motor in my bag so don't spend all your money. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Alright quick draw, you won this shoot out..LOL I got that motor in my bag so don't spend all your money. :thumbsup:


I got the cash for the motor.

John will have to accept an IOU for the ESC...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I got the cash for the motor.
> 
> John will have to accept an IOU for the ESC...


Oh My, Door just opened.... IOU vs Cash on hand. :dude:

I wouldn't offer $5 more just to get it tonight. It's all yours :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

You guys need to get into the 2010's.

I can accept PayPal and Credit Cards. 

Who uses cash anymore...?


----------



## FrankNitti

Stop me if I'm wrong, but I have yet to hear on the news that I have to worry about my personal info being hacked at a store like Target, Home Depot and others when I use cash. Just saying... Cash has never let me down. 

I just got a smart phone 6 months ago so I'm way behind in the Tech world anyway. LOL


----------



## regets ama

FrankNitti said:


> Stop me if I'm wrong, but I have yet to hear on the news that I have to worry about my personal info being hacked at a store like Target, Home Depot and others when I use cash. Just saying... Cash has never let me down.
> 
> I just got a smart phone 6 months ago so I'm way behind in the Tech world anyway. LOL


AWESOME behavior, I am with you 100%. Just try to get a remedy from Pay(no)Pal.


----------



## rcdano

crispy said:


> I got the cash for the motor.
> 
> John will have to accept an IOU for the ESC...


Hey, I called dibs on the motor first! On here anyway, lol!


----------



## jonesy112

rcdano said:


> I am looking for a good 1/12 scale servo if anybody has one they are looking to sell. I'm just trying to get by cheaply for the moment. Thanks!


I believe i have a JR servo laying around from my 1/12th days. Ill check tonight when I get home, but im pretty sure I do. Ill let that one go cheap. 

If i do, ill bring it with me next week dan if you still need one. I wont be there this week

EDIT: I forgot I had my rc stuff here at the shop with me. Its a Jr Z3550 servo, with a kimbrough servo saver on it. 25$ seem fair?

here is the link for the specs on it http://www.servodatabase.com/servo/jr/z3550


----------



## rcdano

Sounds good Jonesy, I'll catch up with you next week then!


----------



## jonesy112

ill be down at columbus tomorrow if you happen to be there, ill have it with me then.


----------



## rcdano

I work every other Saturday and tomorrows' my day to work so I won't be able to be there.


----------



## BadSign

rcdano said:


> I am looking for a good 1/12 scale servo if anybody has one they are looking to sell. I'm just trying to get by cheaply for the moment. Thanks!


Dan I don't have a spare servo. But I got a new airtronics 94815 for $35.
Here


----------



## ThrottleKing

:woohoo:
Good night in USGT and when I got home the wife surprised me with my new anti bump steer drag link that I had been waiting for. So now that I just finished installing it and reset the alignment the thing should handle like a TC.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

12th Scale last night. I think Heat #1:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know I wasn't driving it, but it was cool to see my $75 TC3 take the A-Main last night. Nice job Brian! That's what I like about VTA.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know I wasn't driving it, but it was cool to see my $75 TC3 take the A-Main last night. Nice job Brian! That's what I like about VTA.


Laney owes me something I think because I picked Brian for the win setting on the sidelines this week for a much needed break.

Congrats to the Team Owner and Driver! LOL!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

OK it's only about $800 instead of the $1k like I thought but dang!

http://shop.awesomatixusa.com/awesomatix/car-kits/a700l-1-10-electric-touring-car.html

Looks frigg'n awesome and that front floater is cool but that would be one expensive shelf queen for me. :tongue:

Maybe Associated will end up going back to a shaft driven car and incorporate some of it's features but until then?

Maybe in 20 years I can pick one up for $50 like I did my Kyosho Turbo Optima the other night!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> OK it's only about $800 instead of the $1k like I thought but dang!
> 
> http://shop.awesomatixusa.com/awesomatix/car-kits/a700l-1-10-electric-touring-car.html
> 
> Looks frigg'n awesome and that front floater is cool but that would be one expensive shelf queen for me. :tongue:
> 
> Maybe Associated will end up going back to a shaft driven car and incorporate some of it's features but until then?
> 
> Maybe in 20 years I can pick one up for $50 like I did my Kyosho Turbo Optima the other night!


Can I see the Turbo Optima? That was my very first RC Kit car. I wish I would have never gotten rid of it but what did I know when I was 12 years old. I sold it to help me fund the purchase of an RC10.


----------



## Monti007

Here's Chucky! said:


> OK it's only about $800 instead of the $1k like I thought but dang!
> 
> http://shop.awesomatixusa.com/awesomatix/car-kits/a700l-1-10-electric-touring-car.html


 

You are looking at the wrong car, the newer one with the FFG is 916$. You are looking at the basic US kit.

Monti


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks Scott for posting a pic from racing Friday. 

Also a big thanks for letting me run Kyle's TC3 in VTA on Friday. The only things I changed on that car were added timing, newer rear tires, and a camber change on the back tires. I think I went too far with tire dope on the rears in the main (a bit of understeer), but the car was easy to drive in traffic.

I'm always surprised how well the TC3 works at Indy RC Raceway. After driving your TC3's, I'm always tempted to set one of mine up too...


----------



## Lanracer

Congrats Mr Smith on the VTA win and I owe u a Coke Mr Ray or a drive of my Awesomatix I am putting together for USGT  ha ha


----------



## asylum xtreme

Sorry I was not at CICR this sat. I tryed hard to be there but my eye just could not take any more. I did manage to stay late Friday and get most of the carpet seamed. I'll try to have the last pice done for sat.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks Scott for posting a pic from racing Friday.
> 
> Also a big thanks for letting me run Kyle's TC3 in VTA on Friday. The only things I changed on that car were added timing, newer rear tires, and a camber change on the back tires. I think I went too far with tire dope on the rears in the main (a bit of understeer), but the car was easy to drive in traffic.
> 
> I'm always surprised how well the TC3 works at Indy RC Raceway. After driving your TC3's, I'm always tempted to set one of mine up too...


For VTA I usually bring my tc3 and my tc4. I usually end up running the tc3 about 75% of the time. I have owned mine for 14 years and know it well. Number one thing I like on it over the tc4 is the steering rack. There is less play in the steering than that on a brand new tc4. The tc3 is one car I will never part with.

BTW, congratulations Brian on the VTA A-main win.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Can I see the Turbo Optima? That was my very first RC Kit car. I wish I would have never gotten rid of it but what did I know when I was 12 years old. I sold it to help me fund the purchase of an RC10.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Lanracer said:


> Congrats Mr Smith on the VTA win and I owe u a Coke Mr Ray or a drive of my Awesomatix I am putting together for USGT  ha ha


Both please!

:tongue:


----------



## asylum xtreme

What ever happen to the wgt car I would like to see these run a CICR. Mainly cause I want one lol.


----------



## rcdano

Brandon, even though I don't have one, Kenyon does and so I kinda pay attention to them and it seems to me there is a huge interest in them. There were two or three at Indy R/C the past couple of weeks and I'm sure others have them also as I ave seen people talking about them on the forums. I think the engine is running on them, it's just in neutral right now and somebody needs to drop'er down in drive!:thumbsup:


----------



## C&M Motorsports

C&M Motorsports has a new World GT car on the drawing board... That will add a couple to the Columbus car count I'm sure...


----------



## ThrottleKing

C&M Motorsports said:


> C&M Motorsports has a new World GT car on the drawing board... That will add a couple to the Columbus car count I'm sure...


Awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I'm selling my Hitech 4X AC Plus charger. Comes with all the extra cords that come with the charger and 4 10 " charging leads, 3 26 " charging leads, 3 26 " balancing leads, 3 extra balancing boards, and original box and booklet. $ 175. I can deliver to Indy RC.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> If anyone is interested I'm selling my Hitech 4X AC Plus charger. Comes with all the extra cords that come with the charger and 4 10 " charging leads, 3 26 " charging leads, 3 26 " balancing leads, 3 extra balancing boards, and original box and booklet. $ 175. I can deliver to Indy RC.


If you want to split, I'll take the 26" leads!


----------



## BadSign

asylum xtreme said:


> What ever happen to the wgt car I would like to see these run a CICR. Mainly cause I want one lol.





rcdano said:


> Brandon, even though I don't have one, Kenyon does and so I kinda pay attention to them and it seems to me there is a huge interest in them. There were two or three at Indy R/C the past couple of weeks and I'm sure others have them also as I ave seen people talking about them on the forums. I think the engine is running on them, it's just in neutral right now and somebody needs to drop'er down in drive!:thumbsup:


I'm almost finished with mine... Still a few weeks away. I may have to run some "retro" tech in the power train for a little bit.


----------



## RustyS

C&M Motorsports said:


> C&M Motorsports has a new World GT car on the drawing board... That will add a couple to the Columbus car count I'm sure...


 We need to get that off your drawing board and on my workbench. Let me know when it is ready.


----------



## Waltss2k

My Hitech 4X AC Plus charger with all the extras now $160


----------



## FrankNitti

12th scale roll call for tomorrow at Indy Slots... Just got mine back together.
:thumbsup:


----------



## redrider1940

FrankNitti said:


> 12th scale roll call for tomorrow at Indy Slots... Just got mine back together.
> :thumbsup:


Dan and I should be there. Are you going to Columbus on Saturday too?


----------



## FrankNitti

redrider1940 said:


> Dan and I should be there. Are you going to Columbus on Saturday too?


Oh yeah... I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Brandon you have a PM


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> 12th scale roll call for tomorrow at Indy Slots... Just got mine back together.
> :thumbsup:


I'm in, got a brand new Team Scream motor ready to go!


----------



## RustyS

FrankNitti said:


> 12th scale roll call for tomorrow at Indy Slots... Just got mine back together.
> :thumbsup:


count me in


----------



## FrankNitti

RustyS said:


> count me in


Looking good for a great turnout!!!!


----------



## regets ama

*halloween classic*

http://www.redrc.net/2014/11/michael-hanulec-wins-at-the-halloween-classic/#more-88864

names in the news


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Cicr*

If anyone that is coming to CICR Saturday has front cvd's and o-rings for the rear diff for a associated 6.1 they want to sell please let me know I'm in great need lol.


----------



## Waltss2k

Price down to $150 on my Hitech 4X AC Plus charger.


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> 12th scale roll call for tomorrow at Indy Slots... Just got mine back together.
> :thumbsup:


Count me in !! 


It is Friiiiiiiiddddddddaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!! Time for some Friday night racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies....  I have been looking forward to this all week.. A little less than 11 hours until some racing now..


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> Price down to $150 on my Hitech 4X AC Plus charger.


Is this like that Consigning Women store? If I put in a offer of $100, when it gets that low will I get it?

I know, Franklin will be along shortly to put a buy order in at $101...


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> Count me in !!
> 
> 
> It is Friiiiiiiiddddddddaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!! Time for some Friday night racing at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies....  I have been looking forward to this all week.. A little less than 11 hours until some racing now..


Hide the women and children...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Is this like that Consigning Women store? If I put in a offer of $100, when it gets that low will I get it?
> 
> I know, Franklin will be along shortly to put a buy order in at $101...


Sorry Gary, but I won't be in a bidding war with you on this one, 
me and my i-charger are getting along just fine. It's all yours :wave:


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Is this like that Consigning Women store? If I put in a offer of $100, when it gets that low will I get it?
> 
> I know, Franklin will be along shortly to put a buy order in at $101...


Nope. I don't plan on going any lower.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Have fun tonight guys. I won't be able to make it today or next Friday but I hope some if not all of you can go to Columbus tomorrow to race. I will have the fleet with me as always.:hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think I have a couple of fast electric R/C boat racers stopping by tonight to check out Indy RC. They said they need something to do this winter.


----------



## BadSign

PM for davidl


----------



## BadSign

Did anyone find a red handled integy wrench at the "12th scale" table Friday night?


----------



## rcdano

jonesy112 said:


> I believe i have a JR servo laying around from my 1/12th days. Ill check tonight when I get home, but im pretty sure I do. Ill let that one go cheap.
> 
> If i do, ill bring it with me next week dan if you still need one. I wont be there this week
> 
> EDIT: I forgot I had my rc stuff here at the shop with me. Its a Jr Z3550 servo, with a kimbrough servo saver on it. 25$ seem fair?
> 
> here is the link for the specs on it http://www.servodatabase.com/servo/jr/z3550


I'm still interested in this Jonesy, when can I get this off you? This Friday maybe? Let me know!


----------



## jonesy112

rcdano said:


> I'm still interested in this Jonesy, when can I get this off you? This Friday maybe? Let me know!


Yes sir I will be there this Friday with that servo. 

I will also have a body I found out behind a barn for Mr Ray


----------



## rcdano

jonesy112 said:


> Yes sir I will be there this Friday with that servo.
> 
> I will also have a body I found out behind a barn for Mr Ray


Sounds good Micheal, thanks!


----------



## redrider1940

*Queen City RC*

Hello all,

Most of you probably already know about Red Mosquito raceway in Cincinnati. It is now known as Queen City RC. Queen City is great facility and is now being run by some of the local racers. Its my understanding that the attendance has been a little slow so far this season and I thought that it would be great to show our support and get as many of us Indy folks to head down that way. 

The on-road program is during the day on Sunday so it will be good timing for those that have a difficult time getting out on the weekdays. If you really want a great weekend you could go to IndyRC on Friday, Columbus (CICR) on Saturday and QCRC on Sunday. 

I hope that we can help get the attendance up as I would really hate to see another GREAT track close. 

You can get info or join the group at; https://www.facebook.com/pages/Queen-City-RC/1511522922421817

-Kenyon


----------



## crispy

redrider1940 said:


> The on-road program is during the day on Sunday so it will be good timing for those that have a difficult time getting out on the weekdays. If you really want a great weekend you could go to IndyRC on Friday, Columbus (CICR) on Saturday and QCRC on Sunday.


Well..., the single guys can. If I did that, I would be single...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Well..., the single guys can. If I did that, I would be single...


Yup, and there goes half my cars. And half my motorcycle, and half my house, and 1 1/2 kids...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Well..., the single guys can. If I did that, I would be single...


and then you could do it every weekend


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Well..., the single guys can.


:thumbsup:


----------



## redrider1940

crispy said:


> Well..., the single guys can. If I did that, I would be single...


I am hearing whip cracking noises all the way down here in greensburg


----------



## scaleracr

*Qcrc*



redrider1940 said:


> I am hearing whip cracking noises all the way down here in greensburg



Thanks Kenyon, that's one advantage of getting the wife into racing, except she has more stuff than me! I appreciate anyone willing to come East and race with us. Attendance has been lower but many were uncertain there would be racing but we have "bitten the bullet" to try and keep the doors open and so far the re-interest and new interest has been good. If that equates out to racers on the track I will be a happy racer! 

Thx
Dennis Young


----------



## redrider1940

*Summit Black Friday*

Anyone going to Summit for the Black Friday race?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Matt P.

Looks like I will be at Indy RC this Friday. Anyone want to run 17.5? I plan on doing the double and making it down to CICR as well.


----------



## asylum xtreme

Glad to hear your coming out started to get worried about you had not seen you at CICR in awhile.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


That's hilarious. Only because it is true. My wife wanted to pay for something with PayPal last week. So I said "here, just login to 'our' PayPal account and send the money." 

I logged in (computer facing away from her) and right there on the main page is all of the account history which includes several dozen payments to TQ RC. Whoops. "Honey you need your own PayPal account..."

"How much do you want to send? I'll make this one for you..."


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Looks like I will be at Indy RC this Friday. Anyone want to run 17.5? I plan on doing the double and making it down to CICR as well.


Can't race Friday. The boys are going to grandma's and well to put it nicely I have a date.


----------



## BadSign

redrider1940 said:


> Anyone going to Summit for the Black Friday race?


I've thought about it, but haven't brought it before committee yet.


----------



## crispy

redrider1940 said:


> Anyone going to Summit for the Black Friday race?


What are the details?

Day or night race?


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> What are the details?
> 
> Day or night race?


----------



## rcdano

I was seriously thinking about it until I seen the start time although I understand, it gives everybody time to shop in the morning and then race in the evening. It'd be a 2 1/2 hour drive for me and then probably looking at a midnight plus ending time then 2 1/2 hour drive back home. Yeah, I know, where is my since of adventure, lol!


----------



## rcdano

Is Indy RC not planning on doing anything that Friday? Haven't heard anything, just assuming no?


----------



## crispy

rcdano said:


> Is Indy RC not planning on doing anything that Friday? Haven't heard anything, just assuming no?


They will probably only have the normal program.

Do not expect anything special like a trophy race.


----------



## rcdano

That's cool. I'll probably just be at Indy that night. At least that will be one Friday that I can get there a few hours before instead of right at 7:00 like normal.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Matt P. said:


> Looks like I will be at Indy RC this Friday. Anyone want to run 17.5?


My son Kyle is planning on racing Friday night. He likes to run 17.5. We'll have it with us if there are enough to run.

We are planning to go to Summit this Sunday for their race that day. We can't make it for the Black Friday race... We have a house full family coming. MY family. So, I can't leave. (Well, I could actually walk out the door, but the door would be shut and the locks changed when I got back if I ditched her with her in-laws. That would not be prudent. )


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is the Summit Event I'm talking about. I'm hoping there will be a VTA class? Hope I know that before I drive there: 



big_dave_man said:


> *New Event - Sunday, Nov. 23rd!*
> 
> Well Throttle Junkies!! Our first event is scheduled for Sunday November 23 at Summit RC Raceway!! This will also serve as a great warm up race for the upcoming Indoor Champs, so get it into your schedule now.
> Here is the roughed out info, and details will follow as they become finalized
> Entry fees are $15 per class
> Doors open at 8:00am, Qualifying at 12:00. Depending on time we will discuss weather we want to run 2 quals or 3 since we are a traveling group.
> Rubber tire is open to any SPEC TIRE. Jaco Blue, Sweep 32, Solaris Medium Be prepared to bring your own tires, or call ahead to Summit to check their stock.
> Traction Compound will be SXT and will be available for purchase on site.
> Feature classes will be:
> Mod TC and 1/12
> Stock TC and 1/12
> World GT
> ALL other classes will be welcomed provided there are 5 or more cars.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> This is the Summit Event I'm talking about. I'm hoping there will be a VTA class? Hope I know that before I drive there:


from what i have heard, there will be vta guys coming. They have a strong local vta crowd, so even if a 1/3 of them showed up there will be the 5 to race.


----------



## FrankNitti

Scott... I'll have my VTA with me at Summit this Sunday. I'm going for the triple this weekend.. IndyRC Friday, CICR Saturday and Summit on Sunday.

And yes, I'm Single :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Scott I know Dave Hart,Mike Mitchell plus myself will be there with VTA cars on sunday.


----------



## big_dave_man

We should have a good group of VTA's.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Scott... I'll have my VTA with me at Summit this Sunday. I'm going for the triple this weekend.. IndyRC Friday, CICR Saturday and Summit on Sunday.
> 
> And yes, I'm Single :thumbsup:


I think you are "ate up" with R/C racing!


----------



## MReggio13

I'll be out there Friday to run 17.5, was planning on going to Columbus on Saturday too.


----------



## regets ama

MReggio13 said:


> I'll be out there Friday to run 17.5, was planning on going to Columbus on Saturday too.


Maybe Saturday

particular to M.R. 
just fyi, rumor has it shaft drive deck cars will be allowed to run d3.5s, just not on road since both will be deemed non-compliant by 2016,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:jest:


----------



## microed

rcdano said:


> Is Indy RC not planning on doing anything that Friday? Haven't heard anything, just assuming no?


There was discussion of doing something out of the ordinary, but I do not think it will be trophies. Maybe more details this Friday?


----------



## rcdano

microed said:


> There was discussion of doing something out of the ordinary, but I do not think it will be trophies. Maybe more details this Friday?


That's cool. I just know in the past they had done something. I really don't care either way, was just wondering. I'm just glad to have a place to run 1/12 scale and will be there regardless.


----------



## crispy

This is my first Black Friday in town as long as I've been married (this round), so I'm looking forward to racing.

If the in-laws stick around until Saturday, I'll be down at Indy RC. If they're gone, I may head up to Ft. Wayne.

I will make it a point to talk to Doug tomorrow to see if he's doing anything special.


----------



## BadSign

There was a trophy race last year, but attendance was light. A lot of guys chose to go up to FW for their Black Friday race instead.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Sounded like indyrc was leaning towards a cash race on blackfriday.


----------



## BadSign

TEAM PBR said:


> Sounded like indyrc was leaning towards a cash race on blackfriday.


No offense, but you are ?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> No offense, but you are ?


Considering that Tony (VTA) has a PBR decal on his Camaro, I would say its him...


----------



## TEAM PBR

BadSign said:


> No offense, but you are ?


Just a random guy who heard mention of that Wednesday night up there. Will see my way out of your forum, sorry to intrude.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Considering that Tony (VTA) has a PBR decal on his Camaro, I would say its him...


 :wave:


----------



## BadSign

TEAM PBR said:


> Just a random guy who heard mention of that Wednesday night up there. Will see my way out of your forum, sorry to intrude.


Please don't take it that way, I just like to know who I'm talking or listening to.


----------



## crispy

I had a idea for a track, what do you think...










You know I like ovals. Wouldn't be bad to try out once.

One of my favorite track design elements is a place where if you can hang with somebody on the outside of them, you're on the inside of the next corner. This track has two of those passing zones, one headed into the infield portion and again coming out of the infield.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Tony, this is your forum too, welcome!

Turns out Kyle and I won't be at Indy RC tonight. So, that's one less 17.5 TC. Hope it doesn't keep the class from running. 

Since I'm spending the day with him on Sunday at Summit RC Raceway, I'm going to spend tonight with my daughters. (I just hope it doesn't involve going shopping or wasting money at FourBucks on chi tea latte. I asked them if they wanted to go racing, and I got the look.)


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> I had a idea for a track, what do you think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I like ovals. Wouldn't be bad to try out once.


You must be joking.....:jest:


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> Sounded like indyrc was leaning towards a cash race on blackfriday.


This is what I heard being discussed as well. Maybe we will learn more tonight.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> You must be joking.....:jest:


Why? Its different. Very hard to create something unique with the dwindling supply of click-track.

Cash race doesn't do a thing for me. Maybe the Houstons and the Jeremiahs like them, but meh, paying more just so they can race for free doesn't excite me one bit. The only upside would be if it brought in more entrants. I like it when there is a C main in VTA.

One more comment on the cash race thing. Most times when he does that, the cash race is not included in the monthly membership. Since I pay for the membership 11 months out of 12, I would be seriously bummed if all of a sudden one Friday wasn't included in the membership. In fact, I'd probably make it a point to go to Ft. Wayne that week. That being said, if everything is as normal and they just pay out top three, that's fine by me.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I had a idea for a track, what do you think...


:thumbsup: Nice, simple and plenty of room to pass. Gary you should give a print out to Doug.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Why? Its different. Very hard to create something unique with the dwindling supply of click-track.


We have ran this basic configuration before and it is mostly just an oval and therefore becomes a horsepower track and not as much about driving.



crispy said:


> Cash race doesn't do a thing for me. Maybe the Houstons and the Jeremiahs like them, but meh, paying more just so they can race for free doesn't excite me one bit.


If it were trophies, you would just be buying their trophys then too, would you not?



crispy said:


> One more comment on the cash race thing. Most times when he does that, the cash race is not included in the monthly membership. Since I pay for the membership 11 months out of 12, I would be seriously bummed if all of a sudden one Friday wasn't included in the membership. In fact, I'd probably make it a point to go to Ft. Wayne that week. That being said, if everything is as normal and they just pay out top three, that's fine by me.


Valid point about the membership. Having to pay more for a Friday that you thought you had already paid for would be a bummer.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

How fast do them RC cars go?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Tony I was hoping to help more this evening but got pretty busy running two classes. Next week dude. We'll get you up to speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I will have my KO Propo Helios 10/ JR Z-1 transmitter up for sale possibly be Friday (depending on speed of USPS). It has a Spektrum module and will include a SR3500 micro receiver (with a cracked case, but functions perfectly). Anyone interested can PM me. $100 OBO.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Loaded for Summit today. Monumental task must happen first...getting a 16 year old out of bed early on a Sunday! Anybody got a crane?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Loaded for Summit today. Monumental task must happen first...getting a 16 year old out of bed early on a Sunday! Anybody got a crane?


I recommend bacon.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> I recommend bacon.


Good thought, but posting this at 12:21 PM is, I think, a little late.:hat:


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Good thought, but posting this at 12:21 PM is, I think, a little late.:hat:


True, but even late advice about bacon is better than none.

BTW Scott, how was the racing? It's good to see you and Kyle have a pastime you can enjoy together. My kids have a lot of activities I love to watch, but R/C isn't one of them.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> BTW Scott, how was the racing? It's good to see you and Kyle have a pastime you can enjoy together. My kids have a lot of activities I love to watch, but R/C isn't one of them.


Well, I was out of my league with the drivers there, but I expected that. I drove well for me, but didn't have the speed they did. I did get to work on my cars between heats with plenty of time, so I improved the set ups and gearing on them. Friday nights go to quick to do much of that at Indy RC.

The track was really nice they way they have it set up now at Summit. A little problem with fuzz due to the new carpet, but I guess that will improve over time. The hobby shop was well-stocked and they had donuts! 

Photos here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4848343&postcount=3509

The drive home was no fun with rain and semis. But, spending a day with Kyle was nice for me. The older he gets, the less and less that will happen.


----------



## TEAM PBR

At indy rc right now and doug said standard program Friday but that he plans on getting here early so more practice time before the races. Said he was gonna try to be here by 11am.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

TEAM PBR said:


> At indy rc right now and doug said standard program Friday but that he plans on getting here early so more practice time before the races. Said he was gonna try to be here by 11am.


MORE BEER!!!

LOL!

:tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I called up Indy RC and Doug pretty much said the same to me about Friday but mentioned he might do something for Christmas or New Years.

Look forward to some fun bashing with my friends Friday night! :woohoo:


----------



## TEAM PBR

Here's Chucky! said:


> MORE BEER!!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> :tongue:


As bad as my driving is I'd best stay at the track practicing and working on my setup.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is looking for a good used TC, i have my xray t4'14 up for sale. No need to keep two of them since ill have a 15 here soon.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## AquaRacer

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its the only thing thanksgiving and car related I could find.


----------



## BadSign

Can't wait until tomorrow night... Who's up for 1/12 AND WGT?


----------



## rcdano

Me and K will be there. I will be there EARLY!


----------



## RustyS

BadSign said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow night... Who's up for 1/12 AND WGT?


count me in


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow night... Who's up for 1/12 AND WGT?


I have some paperwork for you. Will you be there?


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow night... Who's up for 1/12 AND WGT?


I'll be there.


----------



## FrankNitti

BadSign said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow night... Who's up for 1/12 AND WGT?


Put me down for 1/12th :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I have some paperwork for you. Will you be there?


Yup, as soon as I can.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Fun night at Indy RC.

Had single heats of USGT, WGT, VTA and two solid heats of 12th scales.

Hope the big race in Ft. Wayne went well and some of the regular IRC racers did good, can't wait to hear about it. :thumbsup:

Good times!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Fun night at Indy RC.
> 
> Had single heats of USGT, WGT, VTA and two solid heats of 12th scales.
> 
> Hope the big race in Ft. Wayne went well and some of the regular IRC racers did good, can't wait to hear about it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good times!


Only one Indy guy went up there. He did okay... 

Their carpet is low traction. I LOOOOOVE low grip conditions. My VTA car does too. For the first time ever, driving my S2 felt like I was driving a 12th Scale. 

They had four heats worth of Slash too.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention this part. Got out of there at 1AM sharp. Slid into bed at 2:45AM. That and a half tank of gas ensures that I won't be doing that often...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Couldn't make it Friday, but at least got to spend some quality time with friends & family. I wanted to race my Mini Cooper on Saturday, but had to work. I've been thinking about asking Santa for either a new TT-02 or M-05 v.II chassis.

Does anyone know what the turn-out was like at Indy RC Raceway on Saturday?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign
You have a PM sir.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Couldn't make it Friday, but at least got to spend some quality time with friends & family. I wanted to race my Mini Cooper on Saturday, but had to work. I've been thinking about asking Santa for either a new TT-02 or M-05 v.II chassis.
> 
> Does anyone know what the turn-out was like at Indy RC Raceway on Saturday?


I talked to a guy who was buying stuff from David Lee today. He's a new guy and ran this past Saturday. He said there was two heats of TT01/02 or about 10 cars total. One heat of Minis or 6 cars.


----------



## crispy

I guess the summer parking lot series is DOA for next year. Bummer. 

I wish one of you turkeys was a rich business owner with a freshly paved parking lot that was empty on the weekends.


----------



## regets ama

*Finals, indoor champs, indy rep*

NICE WORK CODY,
2nd in 17.5 TC, qual 3rd
and 6th in Mod TC, qual 6th

Cleveland US Indoor Championships 
2014 US Indoor Champs 
Nov. 27-30, 2014 
Open in new window 
17.5 Touring 
Round #5 
Race #7 
Pos	Driver Car #	Laps	Time Fast Behind	Qual #
1	Michael Gee	1	36	06:00.2	9.638 1
2	Cody Woods	3	36	06:04.4	9.755	4.125 3
3	Dave Johnson	7	36	06:08.6	9.85	4.234 7

Cleveland US Indoor Championships 
2014 US Indoor Champs 
Nov. 27-30, 2014 
Open in new window 
Mod Touring 
Round #5 
Race #12 
Pos	Driver Car #	Laps	Time Fast	Behind	Qual #
1	Andrew Hardman	1	39	06:06.7	9.146 1
2	Keven Hebert	2	39	06:07.9	9.251	1.213 2
3	Michael Gee	3	38	06:09.6	9.386 3
4	Josh Cyrul	4	37	06:01.2	9.364 4
5	Paul Ciccarello	5	37	06:05.3	9.453	4.15 5
6	Cody Woods	6	36	06:01.6	9.507 6


----------



## regets ama

*Summit Black Friday Race*

HOW ABOUT THIS ONE,

Our own Gary C takes the A Main win at the Summit Black Friday race in stock on road Slash! Probably the most competitive class with 32 entries. WELL DONE GARY.

He also finished 6th in the A Main VTA class, another very competitive class for Fort Wayne.

Next year we hope to join you or head to the Indoor Champs in Cleveland.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I talked to a guy who was buying stuff from David Lee today. He's a new guy and ran this past Saturday. He said there was two heats of TT01/02 or about 10 cars total. One heat of Minis or 6 cars.



Gary, very important here that people know that the customer was at Hobbytown purchasing Hobbytown merchandise. David Lee was only the sales associate helping him. Let's not leave the reader with the option that he was buying David Lee merchandise.

But, you are correct that the Saturday information is positive and interesting to some.


----------



## pitchblack26

Why will there be no more parking lot racing?


----------



## microed

pitchblack26 said:


> Why will there be no more parking lot racing?


I too would like to know the reason why. I was looking forward to making a few of the races next year.


----------



## crispy

Ask me Friday. Rather not say here.

But..., don't we know someone with a scoring system? We just need need barriers and a parking lot. That's why I asked if anyone had a line on a parking lot.


----------



## BadSign

I could be wrong, but I think insurance is usually a factor in finding a lot to race on.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Ask me Friday. Rather not say here.
> 
> But..., don't we know someone with a scoring system? We just need need barriers and a parking lot. That's why I asked if anyone had a line on a parking lot.


It's no secret that Bob has left Hobbytown and moved on to something else in the next chapter of his life. I wish him best of luck and hope he is happy. He really did an awesome job through the years managing the RC department, keeping up with the latest and greatest along with all the bodies and misc stuff he'd keep in stock so we could play and enjoy our hobby.

Bob is the sole reason I started running on-road a couple years back after meeting him during oval night at Indy Slots when we were running those 1/18 scale sprint cars.

Good luck Bob... Keep on Rock'n!


----------



## ThrottleKing

A guy is selling a RC10R5.1 WGT in the on-road for sale section for $175.00 shipped.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bob is the guy who got me interested in on-road. A visit to Hobbytown and a him saying with a grin, "Hey, check this out!" He showed me this special car he was running for a new class called "Vintage Trans Am." 

I grew up with muscle cars. Drew pictures of them on my notebooks at school. I was hooked and headed to RCAR. Then, I bought two used TC3 chassis from some guy named Chuck. Been having fun ever since. Thanks Bob! Maybe now he won't have to work Friday nights?


----------



## crispy

He's probably playing his guitar on Fridays now.

I got converted to on-road thanks to Bob. I started by running the Slash on the oval (owe my success there to Franklin, McCreary and Mike Jackson) and Bob loaned me his on-road car to test.

From there it was all downhill...


----------



## AquaRacer

Bob was the gentleman that sold me my first onroad bomber class chassis.. IT was a TC5 and it flew. I had alot of fun with that class at RCAR. I can thank Scott for my reintroduction to RC car racing back in 2010. It has been a lot of fun and I look forward to Friday night racing.. 

Hey it is FRIIIIDDDDAAAAAYYYYY......

Less than 10 hours until some Friday night racing..:freak:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Here's Chucky!

It puzzles me how you can try and talk it out with someone that several take issue with certain driving tactics regardless of wether it's a qualifier or main and you get a response to how they were just better and faster than everyone so regardless if your in position for first or last on the same lap you should just get out of the way... Really?

I always enjoy my time at the track and did have fun (what other reason is there to be there) this evening but the way the heats and A-Main shaked themselves out tonight, nobody won in VTA at Indy RC... Nobody.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A-Main 12th scale.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Taking that thought...I've got a general question:

I'm almost always the slow guy. I've had two different track Directors tell me two different things. One Director told me that I should try to get over so the leader can pass. I've even had other racers yell that from the sidelines too to "move over for the leader." Happened last night as a matter of fact. 

The other Director told me I should not move over and instead just hold my line. He said, "that's racing" and "the leader should go around you when the opportunity presents itself." "Always hold your line." 

I don't want to make someone mad. I just want to race. Seems like passing slower traffic is part of racing. I try to go wide on corners so faster traffic can take the inside line. Beyond that, seems to me that the leader should not expect everyone to just get out of his way. 

Thoughts?


----------



## crispy

I've been in both situations as I am a passer of some and a passee of many.

I think moving over in a straight is NOT the way to go because both parties may choose the same lane to go. As you know from me punting you all the way down the back straight last night. We both chose the same side..., repeatedly, and it didn't work.

When I move over it is almost always by going a lane or two wide in a corner. Even really fast guys are not going to try and pass me on the outside, so I have little chance of getting in their way there.

You DON'T want to go wide in a right-hander when you've just come off a left-hander because that means you're "crossing over" in the straight area between the two. 

My biggest mistake that I make over and over is slowing way up going into an apex of a corner trying to let the fast guy by on the outside. Usually I can't brake enough and I roll into the apex whereupon I punt the dude right in the door.

My current working theory is "go wide in a corner after a long straight or after a previous corner in the same direction".

This method of letting someone by is the best mix of letting faster guys by and running your own race.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy RC has a couple new fellas running on-road and it is hard to watch the repeat of people that crossover from off-road and try on-road only to end up getting run off by this sort of thing. It would go a long long way if the "fast" racers would practice patience and set up a pass or wait for the "slow" racer to make a mistake and the "fast" racer could go around without any problem. Several regulars were taking issue with the aggressive stuff last night and it just sucks the fun out of the building cause you know things are gonna happen, predict it and the script plays out.

It's funny to hear anyone trying to explain how fast their lap times and how good they are to justify running over others (accidentally or intentionally) to gain a position because it ruins a lot of peoples evening and ultimately some people just pack it up and leave for the night or for good to never come back at all.

Displeasure was voiced over this last night and it pretty much went over like a lead balloon and will continue so :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BadSign

It seems to me their are two things you should do in these situations:
1. Communicate. Let the other driver know you are coming up on them, or that your giving them the line I the next corner.
2. Don't race. If you are on the verge of getting lapped, let it happen. If you are on the verge of lapping someone, give them a chance to move over.

Having said that, I get it wrong myself from time to time.


----------



## microed

I have never had a problem with your driving Scott. I think you do a good job. Most fast guys are going to want the inside line of a turn. If someone is coming up to lap me, I just go a little deep in the turn which costs me a couple of tenths of a second at most. This is much better than crashing each other. You lose a lot more time when you must wait for a turn marshal. In VTA people sometimes lose sight of the fact that the heats are qualifying and not races. This is due in part to the fact we do the heads up type of starts and not IFMAR style as in 1/12 scale. If someone comes up behind me in a heat race and I can tell they are faster, I will usually move out of the way and let them by even if I am leading the heat or not. When it is time to run the mains I am not moving over to let somebody by me if it is for position and I don't expect them to move over for me either unless they are being lapped.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> . In VTA people sometimes lose sight of the fact that the heats are qualifying and not races. This is due in part to the fact we do the heads up type of starts and not IFMAR style as in 1/12 scale. If someone comes up behind me in a heat race and I can tell they are faster, I will usually move out of the way and let them by even if I am leading the heat or not. When it is time to run the mains I am not moving over to let somebody by me if it is for position and I don't expect them to move over for me either unless they are being lapped.


You raise a good point Ed. Qualifying is about getting as many laps as YOU can, not preventing others from getting theirs. If someone is faster and the track is to tight, move over, lose .5 seconds that lap, and drive on.
This is part of why I've enjoyed racing 1/12. There's no "free for all" during qualifying. Save the defensive driving tactics for the main.


----------



## Matt P.

IFMAR starts in heats are one of the main reasons I enjoy 17.5 TC over every other class. I have lost entire laps and broken several parts because I was punted in the first turn of a VTA or USGT heat race.

Before a race where its obvious I am slower than the leaders, I will pick a good spot on the track where it is easy to safely pull to the side to let those guys by. This way I don't have to cross traffic or slow way down. For me, this helps with tighter layouts where there are few good passing lanes.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a really good time racing VTA on Friday, including a 3-way battle for the win in round 2. That race alone made for a good night. I always was pulling for Scott Black to take the win in the C-main of VTA, as he got off to a great start. Unfortunately his chance to bump up was spoiled by a spectacular crash as he sent his car nose first into the kink/turn at the end of the straight. I think he was able to prove how durable a TC3 is thought.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

- deleted post (formatting issues)


----------



## regets ama

Here's Chucky! said:


> It puzzles me how you can try and talk it out with someone that several take issue with certain driving tactics regardless of wether it's a qualifier or main and you get a response to how they were just better and faster than everyone so regardless if your in position for first or last on the same lap you should just get out of the way... Really?
> 
> I always enjoy my time at the track and did have fun (what other reason is there to be there) this evening but the way the heats and A-Main shaked themselves out tonight, nobody won in VTA at Indy RC... Nobody.


I'm no saint when it comes to posting; however, think first about your influence of a new-comer wanting to join the hobby and reading all the posts. I wonder if they would still like to venture forward.

If a face to face gets you no where then you know where you stand and what to expect. I'm just not sure social media is a way to air. Perfect world, I'd be suggesting a discusion with the race director, but then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Post #2339 from Indy RC would certainly be more inspiring for growing the hobby/participation.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The main point of the discussion about Friday was not meant to be negative or focused on any place or how they attract or run people off but about driver etiquette.

If any RC track that perpetually exist in the world of never never land depended on a social thread to gain or lose business I believe, is sorely in trouble regardless wether you want to gloss over and make someplace out to be better than what it is just because it's shiny and new with potential or an old dog that refuses to die regardless of it's pitfalls and the lack of this or that because no RC facility is perfect.

Normally most will approach and try to have a dialogue but when you have several sides version and one side version it won't matter much but bringing up the great #2339 post, that's what you get when you have people out there not just only trying to win but to have fun. I was not even the recipient of the problem this time, this week and was merely trying to say let's take it easy, were here to have fun because the _predictability_ of what happened again Friday night happens all too often.

With some things being presented in this dialogue, if anyone get's to someone's bumper regardless of being on the same lap in first, second, third, etc, are you are you supposed to just get out of the way because they are behind you? Lap times of cars on the chase will sometimes be faster than that of the car directly in front of them because there can be a tendency to protect the position, drive using the rear view mirrors, etc.

If _anyone_ can hold a good line, hit _their_ marks and not make any mistakes _they_ should never be expected to move over for _anybody_ if they are running for position on the lead lap of any race regarding if it's a qualifier or main because on the club level it's only for fun.


----------



## regets ama

^oh my^


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For me personally, one of the best parts of qualifying in VTA is that they are actual heads-up races. Because of this I get to practice my actual racing skills every time I put my car onto the track, along with everyone else. I have to work on making passes against every car out there, fast or slow. Racing VTA at Indy RC Raceway has really helped me (and many other people I've watched) become better racers.

Having 3 actual races also means that I have 3 chances every Friday at Indy RC Raceway to have fun. There are many nights where my best RACE of the night is in the 1st or 2nd round. Whether I do good in the main isn't as important because I've already had a good race. 

Another point is that since we are always racing in VTA, I never expect any car to get out of my way just because I'm faster. While it can be frustrating at times during one of the qualifying races if I'm being slowed down by another car, in the long run it has made me a better racer. Getting upset that a slower car isn't letting you by (especially if they are leading a qualifying RACE) is in my opinion poor sportsmanship. If you are a good driver with a faster car, you should eventually find a good place to pass. If you can't, then maybe your aren't as fast or as good as you think you really are. 

Let me make something clear. I don't think anyone should deliberately impede another driver if they are way off the pace or multiple laps down. That really is poor racing etiquette. The person doing the impeding should expect that the following driver is eventually going to get impatient, which usually results in an accident.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Slingshot mode engaged.:wave:


----------



## AquaRacer

SO which is it then???

1. Stand your ground and drive your line and let the supposedly more experienced / better driver find a way to pass you. If he is faster and putting more laps in than you are, supposedly he is a better driver.

2. Pull over / take the wide line where it is an easy place for the faster / supposedly better driver to make a pass.

I have had incidents where I have had the faster driver behind me decided to drive through me. I did not see him coming.. It is called tunnel vision and we all get it from time to time.. Poor driving etiquette in my eyes.

I have also been talked to / somewhat yelled at after the race because I wouldn't get out of the way.. By a very good driver, you know who you are. This is poor driver etiquette too in my eyes..

I don't like the idea that the better drivers just expect you or think they are entitled for you to get out of their way. If they are truly better they will find a place to pass you in a timely manner even if it is outside the racing groove, so long as you can hold your line. Sometimes this is not all that easy for some of us to do. I am there to have fun / improve my driving skills and enjoy this awesome hobby in the company of like minded people enjoying the hobby too. If we all take it way to seriously for club level racing then that takes the fun out of it. So lets all have fun on Friday nights racing..:freak:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm too drunk to taste this chicken...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkxAAilnLEI


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm too drunk to taste this chicken...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkxAAilnLEI


The most surprising thing about that movie is that Perrier allowed them to use their brand as the sponsor of the pretentious asshole. It was the perfect sponsor for Jean Girard.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The challenge in running an R/C event (at least to me), is what is the best way to get every different type of driver to co-exist and be happy at the end of the night? 

- There are people who are race to get the maximum performance out of their car/setup and are disappointed when anything affects their perfect run - which is okay.
- There are people who are less experienced racers and are happy if they don't hit any walls/break any parts - which is okay.
- There are people who are just there to be social and/or like running cool looking cars andaren't worried about where they finish - which is okay.

Basically you don't always know what motivates someone to be participating in an R/C car event. I'm just happy when there is a full house. But since I consider myself a more veteran racer, I feel it should be my responsibility to not ruin the fun for the other people there. I should always be a good representative of the hobby and the class I'm racing. During weekly club racing I may have to sacrifice some of my own racing goals to make sure other people are having a good time (such as slowing down to make a pass, voluntarily take some time to help other racers, coach newer individuals on all of the small details that make racing more fun). I want more people to enjoy this hobby as much as I do because I want them to come back next week. While I don't always succeed at being a good ambassador for this hobby, it is always a part of who I try to be at the track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> The most surprising thing about that movie is that Perrier allowed them to use their brand as the sponsor of the pretentious asshole. It was the perfect sponsor for Jean Girard.


That was the last movie I saw at Hollywood Bar and Film Works downtown, off topic I know but oh well... I thought it was funny then and just as funny now, I need to watch it again soon along with Elf since it is the season.


----------



## jonesy112

Here is my whole take on the thing. 

The slower drivers during ifmar qualifying should yeild to the faster cars. During a main, any race thats for position should be raced, if there is a lap difference (leader coming around to lap you), you should yeild to the leader. 

However, the faster cars should give an appropriate amount of time (usually 3 corners to half a lap) depending on the urgency of the race coming up before they get physical to make a pass happen. 

Now before anyone gets upset, let me explain.

During an ifmar qualifying session, a guy that is on your back bumper is already ahead of you on the clock. Chances are likely that he is on a faster pace than his/her qualfying run from the round before as the track picks up speed as the night goes on. In any other series, blocking during qualifying is a penalty (indy car/f1, etc). Since there is no penalty for this, it has been adopted that its acceptible to move a guy if he does not yeild to you within a certain amount of time (min 3 corners). Weither you agree with this or not, its how the industry works. And the race director isnt going to do anything about it, at a club night at slots or a regional/national event. Its covered in the drivers meetings at big races. Even as a heat race leader, I have pulled over to let a faster guy go if he had a bad lap or start to the race. Me giving up a tenth or two is better than having the guy in 4th dump me because he is faster and trying to force the issue and make a pass. 

In the main, its racing. And as with every other series, your expected to yield as a lapped car to the leaders. Frankly, they are having a better night than you for any number of reasons. Your setup could be off, you may not be on top of your driving that night, or they could just flat out be faster. Either way, there is the same courtesy expected as during qualifying. Esp if there is a tight race up front between first and second, they may not have time to wait. When that is the case, they should call out "leaders coming up, cant wait" or something to that extent. 

Last year, i was leading a 4 car freight train in 17.5 for the lead in the main in a grand slam race where the 4 of us were seperated by less than 10 total. We came up to two back markers. When there was less that a straight between me and the back markers, i yelled "leaders coming up, dont have time to wait" and 9th and 10th pulled over, let us go, then continued along their way racing out their battle no different than before we got to them. 

In a same situation at a different track, a lapper who had a bad first few laps got inbetween 2nd and 3rd, and the 4 of us (1, 2, the lapper, then 3rd) lined up for about 4 laps. As the top two started to inch away from me getting held up by the lapper (he was only .1 sec a lap slower than us) i wasnt faster than him by enough to make a pass, but he was interferring with the race for the lead. After 3 laps of warning him and telling him i was going to dump him if he didnt let me know, i did exactly that. Did i want to do it, NO, but it he was in the middle of the race for the lead and not showing the courtesy of that he should have. 

I have also let up for the last part of a race if I am coming around to lap a battle and I have no pressure from behind. Ill back off and let them race if that isnt going to cause me to lose my lead. 

If you were the faster guy, would you want to be held up by a slower guy that refuses to yield? Maybe for a lap, or two. But as you listen to your qualifying time get slower or you lose your lead in the main because this guy wants to race, you are going to get frustrated and eventually force a pass. This will result in at least one of you wrecking, if not both, about 80% of the time. 

When yielding to a faster driver, let them know by calling out on the stand where you are going to do it at, and just pull one car length to the outside of a corner (by saying "taking it at the end of the straight" or "next corner"). Dont do it from a left hander to a right hander and cross over in front of them, and usually you both will end up wrecked.

Like I said, no matter if you agree with it or not, its the accepted standard for our type of racing and is what is expected at about any track anywhere. also, by pulling over and tucking right back behind the leader you will get at least a few laps to see where they are faster than you at and you may learn something about your driving or the track that can help you to get faster.


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> I have also let up for the last part of a race if I am coming around to lap a battle and I have no pressure from behind. Ill back off and let them race if that isnt going to cause me to lose my lead.


+1 I agree 100%... If a person is in the lead and comes around to lap the field and 2nd and 3rd place is racing for position there is no need for the first place driver to try and pass....He has them right if front of him with zero pressure, I have been at races where the first place driver tries to make a pass and ends up taking out all three cars.


----------



## AquaRacer

Thank you Jonesy for the input from someone who has been at this a lot longer than most of us and is an excellent driver. The etiquette to all of this should be discussed by the race director from time to time so it stays fresh in our minds. 

I was kind of venting my frustrations about some behavior that has been put onto me in the past month or so that I did not feel that was correct. No one called out to me that the leaders are coming through, not even the leader. The one incident that I was taken out, I was never verbally warned, I was just driven through. He claimed later that the faster guys were coming through and so was he, no time to pull over.. Maybe the faster guys need to let everyone know. I do not always see where the leaders are and maybe our voice from above could be a bit more animated about the racing going on. Just saying.. 

I know I am not the fastest guy out there, I do want to have some fun on Fridays..

Is it Friday yet????


----------



## jonesy112

This brings up a good point that should be stressed.

The discussion needs to go both ways, the leaders need to let people know whats going on just as much as the non-leaders. 

Hopefully i can make it back there soon to have some fun with you guys


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Is it Friday yet????


Yes. See you at the track tonight.

Don't look at a calendar. Just show up...


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Hopefully i can make it back there soon to have some fun with you guys


Whatever...

<whip sound>


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Whatever...
> 
> <whip sound>


hah no whip sound, just the sound of paint drying (not sure what that sound is)

This week alone is four helmets for the PRI show this weekend....cant complain about being busy though...much better than having no work to do


----------



## ThrottleKing

The "whip sound" sounds better. Also it is more fun in a conversation about why you can't make it to the racetrack.:drunk:


----------



## BadSign

Hmm, big discussion here. I came up through oval racing, like many of you. While qualifying was a heads-up start, it was generally understood that you moved over for a faster car on the same lap as you. I see no reason for that to be different now. Holding up a same-lap car that is faster will usually lead to a wreck, and puts a faster guy in a slower heat after re-sorts. That's pretty unsportsmanlike, in my opinion.


----------



## BadSign

Oh yeah, and I wish it was Friday.


----------



## crispy

For what it's worth, I'll move over one time per pass. You pipe it right after you get around me and then catch up again, too bad.

That's right, I'm talking to you Lanny!

:tongue:

(this is relevant as I'm making my return to USGT thanks to Jeremiah's help)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Another issue of as of late is that during a race, should you work on your ill handling or broke car on the drivers stand then plop the same ill handling or broke car down on the track getting in the way of the leaders all over the place while your many, many laps down?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's an inexpensive lipo might be worth while trying in VTA.

http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/pro...89b0e6e8df342b7edab921ae42d1e142#.VIa4uXi9K0c


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Createx paint thinner*

Is the createx paint thinner you can buy in a bottle basically clear windex? It has a similar smell and I am about out of the createx thinner and for the price you can get ten times more clear windex than the small bottle of createx paint thinner.


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> For what it's worth, I'll move over one time per pass. You pipe it right after you get around me and then catch up again, too bad.
> 
> That's right, I'm talking to you Lanny!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> (this is relevant as I'm making my return to USGT thanks to Jeremiah's help)



Ha ha! So true!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's an inexpensive lipo might be worth while trying in VTA.
> 
> http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/pro...89b0e6e8df342b7edab921ae42d1e142#.VIa4uXi9K0c


That does sound like a great deal... Especially if you use Traxxas connectors... Which I do.

I'm going to order one at least.


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> Another issue of as of late is that during a race, should you work on your ill handling or broke car on the drivers stand then plop the same ill handling or broke car down on the track getting in the way of the leaders all over the place while your many, many laps down?


IndyRC is the only track that I have raced at that allows a driver to pull a ill handling car, work on it and then back it back on the track repaired or not. :drunk:


----------



## edonsohc

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's an inexpensive lipo might be worth while trying in VTA.
> 
> http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/pro...89b0e6e8df342b7edab921ae42d1e142#.VIa4uXi9K0c


I run the one w/ bullet connectors. so far has been a great battery. is heavier than most "higher end" batteries. which isn't a big deal for vta, since most have to add a bunch of weight.


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> IndyRC is the only track that I have raced at that allows a driver to pull a ill handling car, work on it and then back it back on the track repaired or not. :drunk:


You shouldn't be allowed to leave the driver's stand at all during a race in my opinion.


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> IndyRC is the only track that I have raced at that allows a driver to pull a ill handling car, work on it and then back it back on the track repaired or not. :drunk:


It has happened at Columbus too and many other tracks I have ran at in the past.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is the createx paint thinner you can buy in a bottle basically clear windex? It has a similar smell and I am about out of the createx thinner and for the price you can get ten times more clear windex than the small bottle of createx paint thinner.


I've heard that too, but never tried it. I use unicorn sweat.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> Here is my whole take on the thing.
> 
> When yielding to a faster driver, let them know by calling out on the stand where you are going to do it at, and just pull one car length to the outside of a corner (by saying "taking it at the end of the straight" or "next corner").


I liked everything you said until I got to this part... This is ME I'm asking about.:freak: If I had this kind of skill, I don't think I'd be getting passed! 

At the level you guys race, this might be more feasible. But for a Friday Night Fred like me, I'm just trying to get around the track and stay off the walls.  Still, I'll do my best. I try to go wide at the end of a straight. Most of the time, I get out of the way fairly quick if the fast guy shows a little patience.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I liked everything you said until I got to this part... This is ME I'm asking about.:freak: If I had this kind of skill, I don't think I'd be getting passed!
> 
> At the level you guys race, this might be more feasible. But for a Friday Night Fred like me, I'm just trying to get around the track and stay off the walls.  Still, I'll do my best. I try to go wide at the end of a straight. Most of the time, I get out of the way fairly quick if the fast guy shows a little patience.


Hah, the I suppose the amount you pull over isnt as important, just pointing out you dont have to give people a whole 6 ft (ive seen it done, guys wreck into the outside wall giving the faster driver the line). That slows down the slower drivers race, and will prolly make them less likely to yield again.

The biggest thing is calling it out. As long as the faster driver knows you are planning to pull off line for them, none of them will have an issue waiting a half lap to do it.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Hah, the I suppose the amount you pull over isnt as important, just pointing out you dont have to give people a whole 6 ft (ive seen it done, guys wreck into the outside wall giving the faster driver the line). That slows down the slower drivers race, and will prolly make them less likely to yield again.
> 
> The biggest thing is calling it out. As long as the faster driver knows you are planning to pull off line for them, none of them will have an issue waiting a half lap to do it.


Sorry, one-way!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Most prefer and shout "go inside me".


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Most prefer and shout "go inside me".


Please re-phrase that.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> The biggest thing is calling it out.


I'm going to give that a shot this week. "Leader in green. Get out of the way."

Regardless of whether I'm leading...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I'm going to give that a shot this week. "Leader in green. Get out of the way."
> 
> Regardless of whether I'm leading...


Ive actually seen that happen before. Such a common accident lol


----------



## FrankNitti

1brownGuy you have a PM


----------



## 1BrownGuy

FrankNitti said:


> 1brownGuy you have a PM


just happen to check the pm box ....nothing


----------



## FrankNitti

1BrownGuy said:


> just happen to check the pm box ....nothing


Fixed..


----------



## crispy

I'm going to make you guys read your notes in front of the class...


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I'm going to make you guys read your notes in front of the class...


Done that before. Does it make me a bad person?

Actually, scanned it into my computer, crossed out names, phone #s and profanities, then projected it on my screen all class. In the words of Kip Dynamite, "I love technology".


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I'm going to make you guys read your notes in front of the class...


Sure, but you wouldn't understand them.


----------



## crispy

Wow. Previous post was on Wednesday.

A race Friday came and went and nobody had/has nothing to say. 

Put this one down in the record books...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*HPI 1967 Chevy Corvette (17526) for VTA?*

I believe it is NOT allowed in the national rules but at Indy RC is the HPI 1967 Chevy Corvette (17526) allowed to be used in VTA? I know in the past the body rules have been relaxed for club racing so? I don't think there would be an advantage using it but didn't know if it had been discussed, so for the sake of Gary having something to discuss, albeit not as juicy as driver etiquette, lack of tech or wether to go inside when given the green light, etc would anyone like to chime in?

http://www.hpiracing.com/en/part/17526


----------



## crispy

The real question is..., what is the bigger transgression?

A period correct car, with a period correct paint job, that never raced in Trans Am.

or

A period correct car that did race in Trans Am, with an abomination of a paint job?

For example:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would prefer that we run only run bodies that are legal per the USVTA rules to keep it simple for anyone new to the class. (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/). FYI: Looks like they need to update the list to include the Mcallister Cougar.

There are only 2 classes that we could currently run the HPI '67 Vette in - USGT on Friday nights or Tamiya TT-01/02 on Saturday afternoon. Since the '67 comes with a large lexan wing, I wonder how well it would work in USGT? The only other option that might work is if there was a 4wd oval class that allowed any late model body.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I drove one at RCAR in VTA, but is not on the list. I liked it because, well, it's a 67 Vette!


----------



## crispy

They run them with the Camaros and Mustangs in the SVRA series...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here it is with a wing. Would be nice for USGT.


----------



## crispy

I wish USGT still allowed me to run HPI vintage fronts...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> They run them with the Camaros and Mustangs in the SVRA series...


Is that Ed in the orange car in the middle of the pile up? Lol! Sorry Ed couldn't resist. Dude you took off before I got a chance to say what's up, hopefully see you next week.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I drove one at RCAR in VTA, but is not on the list. I liked it because, well, it's a 67 Vette!


I like!

Think I will order one and paint up with hopes they add it to the list with the new McAllister Mercury and Camaro. I sent an email to ask about (couldn't hurt right?) but I agree if not on list probably not good idea to confuse newer folks as the VTA Champ from Friday mentioned... How bout a 67' Vette class with VTA rules? Just kidding... :freak:


----------



## pitchblack26

Looks sharp...the 67 vette should have been on the list a long time ago. I wouldn't be opposed to somebody driving one in vta


----------



## ThrottleKing

pitchblack26 said:


> Looks sharp...the 67 vette should have been on the list a long time ago. I wouldn't be opposed to somebody driving one in vta


Me neither but I don't run the class but it sure does look goooood! Especially compared the other shoe boxes with wheels.


----------



## BadSign

I bet it would work for WGT


----------



## TEAM PBR

Good topics this week chuck and crispy, so heres my useless 2 cents. There's a bigger question in that why didn't they build what's currently the usgt class as a step up class featuring corvette, cobra, early ferrari, Mercedes etc keeping it as 2 seat B production sports car stuff with a slightly faster motor and slightly better tires than vta then leave all the wild big wing gt class car bodies for 17.5tc. I realize I'm the new guy but this would make sense to me and I think alot of people would dig it. I think the main reason some of these weren't seen in transam but other areas of scca racing is that they weren't a factory traditional 2+2 or in other words no back seat as they fit or could have easily fit the rules in almost every other area. So that's probably why we won't be seeing them approved even though they are very cool and wouldn't have any significant advantage plus once you open the door an inch it gets kicked in a mile as that's racing regardless of scale or style. On crispies paint scheme if you look at it as the art car I'd say not cool for vta. If you look at it in regards to Naval ship camo it predates the transam series by 30 years or more and should hence be viable as an interpretation of what a Navy veteran privateer might have painted his car like so that one's on the fence and I see both sides. I'm suprised with the amount of drug use in the 60s and 70s that paint schemes weren't more wild as the custom car scene had already gone bright and crazy with big flake etc from roth, von dutch, etc


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm with you there.

I thought all the stuff Roth did with the Orbiter, etc was really cool. I always liked the goofy hotwheels like the Red Baron, Twin Mill and so on.

If someone ran that 67" Vette I would be ok with it. The proto form bodies are lightweight and designed for down force which I believe is what protoform is all about so if those were legal certainly wouldn't see why a boxier one like the 67" wouldn't be added but no big deal just good to give Gary something to chat about. Lol!


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is that Ed in the orange car in the middle of the pile up? Lol! Sorry Ed couldn't resist. Dude you took off before I got a chance to say what's up, hopefully see you next week.


I did not know you were there. Had to get up early Saturday for a road trip, so I left after my second heat. I have a lot going on the next month and a half so it may be more of the same with my need to leave early. Better to to run one or two heats than no racing at all. I am hoping to be able to stay the whole evening this Friday though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> I'm suprised with the amount of drug use in the 60s and 70s that paint schemes weren't more wild as the custom car scene had already gone bright and crazy with big flake etc from roth, von dutch, etc


Did someone say Ed Roth, the original Rat Fink genius? Most of my tee shirts had his artwork on them growing up. Cars shows all had that vibe. Love his stuff!


----------



## davidl

Some of you saw my new F1 body by Black Art (Calandra) last Friday night. Now I am looking for a solid paint scheme that would be cool for F1. Taking suggestions. It might actually get used.:hat:


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did someone say Ed Roth, the original Rat Fink genius? Most of my tee shirts had his artwork on them growing up. Cars shows all had that vibe. Love his stuff!


Add in everything coming out of George Barris shop and Gene Winfields, and Dean Jeffries etc and it really muddied the water in my brain as to what would be considered period correct or acceptable. Those guys were using flake, flames, scallops, fades, panel outlines, crushed glass, leafing, pinstripe design and psychedelic everything. I do see some schemes that obviously are too wild for pre 1972 but when factoring in the color pallette available from especially Chrysler Corp and ford for the 70 to 72 models years they bring us right to the edge of fluorescent colors. So the paint scheme discussion is a very difficult one to address once you leave factory only finishes. I can totally get trying to keep it vintage but where the vintage line is drawn is hazy at best. And I don't have any problem with someone running a corvette at the club level but then you have to open the discussion for a chevelle, nova, corvair, torino, roadrunner, charger, and the list becomes never ending. I am sad that there dosent appear to be any evidence of an Oldsmobile or buick entry though. Would dig a falcon or dart body if anyone with manufacturer connections are reading this.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Some of you saw my new F1 body by Black Art (Calandra) last Friday night. Now I am looking for a solid paint scheme that would be cool for F1. Taking suggestions. It might actually get used.:hat:


You should check http://www.f1rclab.comthey gave great decal sets. I've used two of them before.


----------



## rcdano

Sorry we missed out on Friday racing this week but Kenyon and I will be back at it this Friday!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> I can totally get trying to keep it vintage but where the vintage line is drawn is hazy at best. And I don't have any problem with someone running a corvette at the club level but then you have to open the discussion for a chevelle, nova, corvair, torino, roadrunner, charger, and the list becomes never ending. I am sad that there dosent appear to be any evidence of an Oldsmobile or buick entry though. Would dig a falcon or dart body if anyone with manufacturer connections are reading this.


The USVTA page has got some examples of what schemes the "Spirit of VTA" intends: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/information/index.html

And of course, you can google "Vintage Trans Am" and get all sorts of correct schemes. I was going to hot rod shows in the 70's, and you are right, there were some LOUD paint schemes back then! But, the Vintage Trans Am series seemed pretty basic in comparison despite the drug culture. I think most of those guys were just beer drinkers.  

I believe when the USVTA guys talk about the "Spirit of VTA" what they mean is of course true-to-scale paint, but also schemes that look like they _could_ have been real race cars of the period. This thread will help if you don't know about it already: http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/233734-u-s-vintage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html

I've strayed away from the true VTA scale look at times, and I think most guys have too in order to do something creative and unique, but what you don't really want is a neon explosion paint scheme like what you'd find on a lot of TC's or off road trucks. Hope that makes sense.

For instance, the "Big Ed's Pizza" VTA body that I did wasn't based on a real car, but it could have been.


----------



## regets ama

*2013 Yokomo BD7 Roller Chassis*

Looking for good starter 17.5 TC - VTA - USGT roller chassis? My BD7 is for sale with lots of spare parts. $100 takes all. (Set up board not included)

SOLD


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The USVTA page has got some examples of what schemes the "Spirit of VTA" intends: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/information/index.html
> 
> And of course, you can google "Vintage Trans Am" and get all sorts of correct schemes. I was going to hot rod shows in the 70's, and you are right, there were some LOUD paint schemes back then! But, the Vintage Trans Am series seemed pretty basic in comparison despite the drug culture. I think most of those guys were just beer drinkers.
> 
> I believe when the USVTA guys talk about the "Spirit of VTA" what they mean is of course true-to-scale paint, but also schemes that look like they _could_ have been real race cars of the period. This thread will help if you don't know about it already: http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/233734-u-s-vintage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html
> 
> I've strayed away from the true VTA scale look at times, and I think most guys have too in order to do something creative and unique, but what you don't really want is a neon explosion paint scheme like what you'd find on a lot of TC's or off road trucks. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> For instance, the "Big Ed's Pizza" VTA body that I did wasn't based on a real car, but it could have been.


Is that the Stig from Top Gear driving your car?

Do you know who the Stig was in Top Gear? Anyone???

I'll answer in a while...


----------



## crispy

Seriously? Try and challenge me a little...

Ben Collins.

Who was the black Stig?

No looking it up.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

oh yeah .....who are the green,yellow and blue stig's...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AquaRacer

Alrighty, but you are wrong Crispy. The Stig dressed in White was Michael Schumacher. I do not know of the others 1BrownGuy.


----------



## crispy

The white Stig was NOT Schumacher. That was a season ending gag. Apparently it got you.

The yellow Stig was the Stig's Asian cousin. 

The green Stig was the hippie Stig that drove the Eagle I-Thrust electric car they built.

I don't remember the Blue Stig.


----------



## crispy

I did research after the fact and the yellow and blue Stig are never mentioned. 

The red Stig was the Stig's communist cousin in the Vietnam special, but it never aired.

So..., spill?


----------



## AquaRacer

Well Crispy, I guess I was fooled and caught the season ender when they revealed the Stig in White being Michael Schumacher. Woooppty Dooooo.

I like the show and it can be very entertaining. 

Good diversion for a short bit of time from the usual on the forum..


----------



## crispy

Diversion is good. Plus it causes notifications to be sent to everyone that is subscribed... 

I'm a Top Gear nut. I just watched the Vietnam special again last night. 

FWIW, Perry McCarthy was the black Stig. He lasted one season. Then Ben Collins and currently the rumored Stig is Gordon Shedden who is a former BTCC champ.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

"Biggest Mystery of the Century" here:

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/08/17/stigs-identity-voted-as-biggest-mystery-of-the-century/


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> "Biggest Mystery of the Century" here:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/08/17/stigs-identity-voted-as-biggest-mystery-of-the-century/


dont care about the driver but my all time favorite car, super 7 is noted


----------



## crispy

crispy said:


> I had a idea for a track, what do you think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I like ovals. Wouldn't be bad to try out once.
> 
> One of my favorite track design elements is a place where if you can hang with somebody on the outside of them, you're on the inside of the next corner. This track has two of those passing zones, one headed into the infield portion and again coming out of the infield.


After the last couple tracks, this one isn't looking so bad is it...?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> After the last couple tracks, this one isn't looking so bad is it...?


"Build it and they will come" :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Can't. I'll be late this week and gone the next Friday. Maybe in Jan.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> After the last couple tracks, this one isn't looking so bad is it...?


Yes. :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Yes. :tongue:


Ditto. :jest:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There's some familiar names from Hoosier land on the USVTA/USGT national points series. And, for once, I'm not last! :hat: :dude:

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> There's some familiar names from Hoosier land on the USVTA/USGT national points series. And, for once, I'm not last! :hat: :dude:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why


Just think if more of the fast guys had joined and were on this list. Our Indy area drivers are top notch. Every week the amain is loaded with talented drivers and fast cars. I hope to one day be at least at the bottom of the amain as that would be a win in my book.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Whew! Made it to Friday. 

I'll have that 67 Corvette body on my TC3 tonight. I'm sure it will rocket me into winning first place in the A Main...

At that time, a formal protest can be filed that it is a "non-USVTA body" and you can strip me of my $1,000 cash prize. 

Gosh, its fun to day dream...


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Whew! Made it to Friday.
> 
> I'll have that 67 Corvette body on my TC3 tonight. I'm sure it will rocket me into winning first place in the A Main...
> 
> At that time, a formal protest can be filed that it is a "non-USVTA body" and you can strip me of my $1,000 cash prize.
> 
> Gosh, its fun to day dream...


i think you are ok as long as it is a small block with oem 4 speed just becasue it looks soooo good

when i ran scca we would often run production cars with sedan cars in the same race so my D Sedan would get dusted by those A Production by a mile on the straights and then hang on thier bumpers in the corners.:freak:


----------



## AquaRacer

Rc dano you have a pm. 

Brian B.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Seemed like the perfect Friday night of racing. Good number of classes including the WGT speeders. Lots of freebie pizza floating around too! 

I especially liked Judd's "Evel Knievel" looking VTA Camaro. Clean and straight out of the 70's.


----------



## crispy

Good for everyone not BUSTED! 

Get those cars up to weight. 

See ya all in two weeks.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Seemed like the perfect Friday night of racing. Good number of classes including the WGT speeders. Lots of freebie pizza floating around too!
> 
> I especially liked Judd's "Evel Knievel" looking VTA Camaro. Clean and straight out of the 70's.


Yeah Judd beat us to the punch on the Evil Knievel scheme. I always wanted to do the Snake River Canyon scheme.

That was one fine looking body... Sure, until he tore it up at end of night practicing. Doh!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Last night was a great reminder of how fun this hobby can be.

Hats of to Brian (the hammer) Smith in the VTA. From the word go that old tc4 was money! Ain't nobody catching that thing with that setup, how clean and well he drove last night. Ed along with the whole group of VTA peeps that were there last night are a great bunch of guys to run with even though we missed a few that were not there but 16 VTA's ain't too shabby!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oh yeah I almost forgot...

Merry Christmas!

Have a safe and happy one.


----------



## BadSign

I thought that Stars and Stripes #1 comes from the AMF days of Harley-Davidson. I do like that body, though!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Was a great night of racing from a spectators point of view. I didn't even get to stay and watch the vta amain and still saw some great racing and clean position battles. Post race tech happened without any butthurt. I left being glad I didn't try to run my car after showing up late. Had a way better time hanging out and watching great races. I've paid money to watch real races that weren't as good as some of the heats last night. I liked seeing the corvette body on the track regardless of legality it looked cool.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I thought that Stars and Stripes #1 comes from the AMF days of Harley-Davidson. I do like that body, though!


It does come from those days. And Evel was their main guy! 










Bet one of his bikes is worth some bucks these days even now.


----------



## redrider1940

Can you imagine doing those jumps on that heavy ass, horrible handling iron head sportster. I bet he loved when the motocross bikes came out.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> It does come from those days. And Evel was their main guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet one of his bikes is worth some bucks these days even now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was really surprised how well my TC4 was working on Friday. John, Ed, and Chuck were all faster than me in practice. I made a few minor setup changes (added rear toe/raised rear ride height/added front toe) which really brought the car to life.

For the main I went up 1 tooth on the pinion and must have hit the sweet spot for the layout as I got my fast lap down to a slow 8.4 (compared to 9.1 in practice). I ended up at a 3.65 FDR (73/50 x 2.5 gearbox ratio). In qualifying I was running a 3.72 FDR (73/49 x 2.5), which also was good enough for a 8.6/8.7 fast lap - which was what everyone else was running who was locked into the A-main.

In the A-main I was having a lot of fun trying to pass Ed. I tried a bit too hard and spun myself out - and managed to collect Chuck again for the second or third week in a row. The contact with Chuck folded in my front bumper and was causing my front spoiler to drag. I ended up having to pull over and have a turn marshal pop the bumper back out, which let Ed catch back up - one more mistake and Ed would have had a good chance to win.


----------



## crispy

redrider1940 said:


> Can you imagine doing those jumps on that heavy ass, horrible handling iron head sportster. I bet he loved when the motocross bikes came out.


I sorta do. Back when I was a teenager, my buddy and I had these bikes. We thought we were Evel... and treated them as such. When I was done with it, not a single turn signal remained...

Can you image "moto-crossing" on these beasts? 
Mine:











His:


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> It does come from those days. And Evel was their main guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet one of his bikes is worth some bucks these days even now.





redrider1940 said:


> Can you imagine doing those jumps on that heavy ass, horrible handling iron head sportster. I bet he loved when the motocross bikes came out.





crispy said:


> I sorta do. Back when I was a teenager, my buddy and I had these bikes. We thought we were Evel... and treated them as such. When I was done with it, not a single turn signal remained...
> 
> Can you image "moto-crossing" on these beasts?
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His:


My dad hillclimbed H-D sportsters from the late 60's through early 2000's. Even ran pro nitro for a few years. I tried it a couple times, mostly just to make him happy. Loved the speed, but leaving the ground scared the crap out of me. Evel probably broke all those bones because those 700lb bikes bottomed out 
When they touched down.


----------



## Waltss2k

If all works out I will be there Friday with my new Wgt.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> If all works out I will be there Friday with my new Wgt.


Excellent, Walt. Just a heads up. We are using 17.5 motors in our WGT cars. The idea is to give the guys with the new LMP cars a place to run. The motor change makes these cars pretty equal and gives a chance at growth without increasing the number of classes raced per night. Nick has run his LMP with us and was in the middle of the mix. There may be some WGT guys that don't want to do this and that is their choice. But this formula seems to be pretty good for these cars and the size of the track.


----------



## Waltss2k

Oh. Ok, thanks for the heads up David as I has a 13.5 in place at the moment. But I have another 17.5 that I can use.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can appreciate the idea and if it works good deal. For me I can't do it and I will just sit out of the WGT at IndyR/C. Besides if I had an extra 17.5 I would have to change it out for a 13.5 on Saturday for Columbus or anywhere else I go to run WGT and I wont do that after every Friday night. Not a big deal since I have other stuff I can race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have questions/comments about the WGT motor rule for Indy RC Raceway.

Due to the smaller size of the track at Indy RC, is a 17.5 motor better suited for the class? Also, is the speed of the 17.5 easier for new to the class or less experienced racers?

From what I remember of the WGT racing at Indy RC on Friday night, the cars all looked evenly matched. There was also some decent nose to tail racing. If the Speed Passion LM-1 cars are a similar speed, I think this could be a good thing for the racing at Indy RC.

Actually I'm surprised more smaller tracks don't run slower motors for certain classes or bigger tracks allow faster motors. A lot of nights some of the faster VTA cars would out-qualify some of the USGT cars at Indy RC. I'm not suggesting that USGT run 25.5 motors, but more power isn't always faster. I do know that some large or outdoor tracks allow 21.5 motors in their "Outlaw" VTA class. One the other hand, VTA used to be 21.5 motors at Indy RC and the extra power was challenging to setup for most people racing the class (more broken parts/traction rolls/etc). The switch to 25.5 motors made the race much better for the class.

----------

Can someone post a link to the SP LM-1 class rules.....duh I forgot the rules are on the USVTA website at the bottom of the rules page here (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)


----------



## crispy

Rules..., we don't need no stinkin' rules!

The three LM-1 owners are just making them up as we go. Really, Nick was heading that up. 21.5 blinky. Stock spur. 14t-16t pinion to keep people from shaving the foam tires. 

FWIW, I don't think that the real reason WGT went to 17.5 is to try and make LM-1s competitive with WGT, as they don't handle nearly as good. I think it was mainly to keep closing speeds to a minimum. 

Think of them as two classes racing at the same time so that 1. we have at least four out there running and 2. we have marshals for the next race.

Mine is ready to go, I just have to make a decision if I'd rather run it or USGT. If Nick and Chuck bring theirs next time, I'll make a concerted effort to run with WGT to see how well it works running them together.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have questions/comments about the WGT motor rule for Indy RC Raceway.
> 
> Due to the smaller size of the track at Indy RC, is a 17.5 motor better suited for the class? Also, is the speed of the 17.5 easier for new to the class or less experienced racers?
> 
> From what I remember of the WGT racing at Indy RC on Friday night, the cars all looked evenly matched. There was also some decent nose to tail racing. If the Speed Passion LM-1 cars are a similar speed, I think this could be a good thing for the racing at Indy RC.
> 
> Actually I'm surprised more smaller tracks don't run slower motors for certain classes or bigger tracks allow faster motors. A lot of nights some of the faster VTA cars would out-qualify some of the USGT cars at Indy RC. I'm not suggesting that USGT run 25.5 motors, but more power isn't always faster. I do know that some large or outdoor tracks allow 21.5 motors in their "Outlaw" VTA class. One the other hand, VTA used to be 21.5 motors at Indy RC and the extra power was challenging to setup for most people racing the class (more broken parts/traction rolls/etc). The switch to 25.5 motors made the race much better for the class.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Can someone post a link to the SP LM-1 class rules.....duh I forgot the rules are on the USVTA website at the bottom of the rules page here (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)


I don't want to argue but in my opinion any on-road pan car class 1/12 or 1/10 is not meant at all for new/less experienced or beginning racers. TT01,Mini,VTA are about the only thing a newbie can or should run in when they are getting their feet wet.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't want to argue but in my opinion any on-road pan car class 1/12 or 1/10 is not meant at all for new/less experienced or beginning racers. TT01,Mini,VTA are about the only thing a newbie can or should run in when they are getting their feet wet.


That's because the TT-01 of pan cars hasn't existed before now. But..., that's exactly what the LM-1 is...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> That's because the TT-01 of pan cars hasn't existed before now. But..., that's exactly what the LM-1 is...


Well then there you go. In other words slow down a Corvette Z06 to race with a VW beetle. WGT is the Z06 if there was any confusion.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Something to consider is that the lap times between the various classes at Indy RC raceway are fairly close. A fast VTA car could compete with many USGT cars at Indy RC, and some of the fast USGT cars might turn laps close to 17.5 TC cars at Indy RC. Because the size of the layout limits just how much power you can use, why would you want to race a Z06 if the VW Beetle was turning very similar lap times.

The point is that due to the size of Indy RC Raceway, classes with "slower" motors are still fun/challenging for the majority of the people who race there. Having a pan car class with more controllable speeds for the majority of racers will give them a chance to improve their driving/setup. If/when they decide to step up to the "fast" classes, they will be more prepared to be successful (and less of an obstacle for the "pros").


----------



## Waltss2k

I was told that the WGT guys decided to run 17.5 motors in there cars was to give the LM1 guys a chance plus to try and make it even for both cars


----------



## crispy

*Virtual RC Pro*

So some time ago I signed up to play Virtual RC Pro online. It is somewhat entertaining. You can race their spec cars on eight tracks for free. It allows you to plug in one of your own receivers to a USB dongle they sell so you can use your own radio to control your virtual RC car.

So when I signed up, I ordered the doohickey from them and then a day or so later I got an confirmation saying I'd receive it in 3-4 weeks! Well screw that... so I ordered one on ebay and had it in 3 days. 

Well, its 3 weeks later and I finally got the first dongle that I ordered from VRC (in the Netherlands).

Does anyone want to buy it from me at the same price that I paid for it? ($20) You'll be able to sign up and race immediately. I'll bring it to Indy RC the next time I'm there.

Edit: Sold.


----------



## Waltss2k

I think that classes that run nationally should be run under the national rules, because if guys decide to go to a bigger race where the national rules are used they won't be prepared nor be able to adjust.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I think that classes that run nationally should be run under the national rules, because if guys decide to go to a bigger race where the national rules are used they won't be prepared nor be able to adjust.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> So some time ago I signed up to play Virtual RC Pro online. It is somewhat entertaining. You can race their spec cars on eight tracks for free. It allows you to plug in one of your own receivers to a USB dongle they sell so you can use your own radio to control your virtual RC car.
> 
> So when I signed up, I ordered the doohickey from them and then a day or so later I got an confirmation saying I'd receive it in 3-4 weeks! Well screw that... so I ordered one on ebay and had it in 3 days.
> 
> Well, its 3 weeks later and I finally got the first dongle that I ordered from VRC (in the Netherlands).
> 
> Does anyone want to buy it from me at the same price that I paid for it? ($20) You'll be able to sign up and race immediately. I'll bring it to Indy RC the next time I'm there.


Sorry Gary I already have one too. I just started using it again to get used to my new radio.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I think that classes that run nationally should be run under the national rules, because if guys decide to go to a bigger race where the national rules are used they won't be prepared nor be able to adjust.


Well, good news for you guys then. Because it is being run under National rules

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2013_ROAR_Rule_Book.pdf

World GT class doesn't designate a motor. 

Super Stock classes are 13.5 per ROAR rules. Stock is 17.5.

So Indy RC is running under ROAR rules for World GT Stock 17.5.


----------



## Waltss2k

There you go. . That is all I was saying. I knew there was. Seen then run at the Halloween classic.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Does anyone know if HPI will be re-releasing the AAR Cuda body for VTA? I thought I had one stashed away but it was a Challenger. Anybody have one they want to sell that's not painted, still new in package with stickers, mask, etc?

Also, anyone have a Novak 25.5 SS for VTA they would want to part with?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Does anyone know if HPI will be re-releasing the AAR Cuda body for VTA? I thought I had one stashed away but it was a Challenger. Anybody have one they want to sell that's not painted, still new in package with stickers, mask, etc?
> 
> Also, anyone have a Novak 25.5 SS for VTA they would want to part with?


Why on earth do you want an SS? 

I have two. I want to keep one.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Does anyone want to buy it from me at the same price that I paid for it? ($20) You'll be able to sign up and race immediately. I'll bring it to Indy RC the next time I'm there.
> 
> Edit: Sold.


Dang...I would have given you $21.00.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Why on earth do you want an SS?
> 
> I have two. I want to keep one.


I'll take it if you want to part with it. As long as it's not torched I think I will use it in a tc4 when I get the inkling to run it one night. Bring it when you get back after New Years.

Thanks


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm sure it's probably been thought of but it would be cool to gut a school bus and set up pit spaces in it to have for an out door track. You could paint and gussy it up with graphics on the outside, insulate it really well for air conditioning and heat, run power then set up tables along the windows then boom you have a pit bus!

Figure you could get 20 peeps in there with ease and not be to cramped up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1998-Intern...ash=item20f2a29c3d&item=141509696573&pt=Buses

I've been thinking (more like dreaming) of ways to start Chuck's RC Stuff & Raceway back up in front of my shop like I used to run when I was a teen back in the 80's.


----------



## regets ama

*Indianapolis area on-road racing*

If Friday night racing doesnt work into your schedule:

Columbus has a nice on road track, good size for 17.5 Stock Touring Car and more. They run on Saturday allowing 15-30 minutes between rounds. Enough time to test a setup change. The track offers scales, motor analyzer for tech.

Common classes:
VTA
17.5 TV
1/12 17.5
WGT
USGT

They have a HT forum "CICR" for details and it is easy to get to.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I've been thinking (more like dreaming) of ways to start Chuck's RC Stuff & Raceway back up in front of my shop like I used to run when I was a teen back in the 80's.[/QUOTE]

Sounds cool. Do a vintage off road class with rc10s and kyosho optimas. Sword fight variety antennas brushed motors and play 80s metal during the race. Run modern stuff 2 but love a throwback class idea.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some racing news...Kyle just took his girlfriend to see "Straight No Chaser" at the Murat this afternoon. He said that they announced at the end of the concert that they will be replacing Jim Nabors to sing "Back Home Again In Indiana" at the Indy 500. That will be cool. 

http://www.indystar.com/story/sports/motor/indy-500/2014/12/22/straight-no-chaser-to-sing-back-home-again-in-indiana-replacing-jim-nabors/20768503/


----------



## crispy

Now if we could only get Florence Henderson replaced...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Now if we could only get Florence Henderson replaced...


Amen to that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

regets ama said:


> If Friday night racing doesnt work into your schedule:
> 
> Columbus has a nice on road track, good size for 17.5 Stock Touring Car and more. They run on Saturday allowing 15-30 minutes between rounds. Enough time to test a setup change. The track offers scales, motor analyzer for tech.
> 
> Common classes:
> VTA
> 17.5 TV
> 1/12 17.5
> WGT
> USGT
> 
> They have a HT forum "CICR" for details and it is easy to get to.


Have they fixed the heating situation? I understand from word of mouth it is being heated with salamanders which the fumes can be harmful if not ventilated properly. I knew there was mention not too far back on this thread about if the place would be warmed up by the time racing started one Saturday back so I assume they turn the heaters on only when they are open? Would be helpful to see some pics of the facility during race days, etc. Do they have a website to visit?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here is the CICR thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422344


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I know Indy RC doesn't give us much time between heats / main but they only charge us $10 to race.

I wonder if we offered $15 to race if they would extend the program and add more time between heats and the mains and maybe close at 11pm instead of trying to be done at 9pm? 20 peeps times $5 is $100 for an extra hour...


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I know Indy RC doesn't give us much time between heats / main but they only charge us $10 to race.
> 
> I wonder if we offered $15 to race if they would extend the program and add more time between heats and the mains and maybe close at 11pm instead of trying to be done at 9pm? 20 peeps times $5 is $100 for an extra hour...


Not interested in paying $15 to race on Friday night. I also am not interested in staying till 11pm just to finish the program.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know I will be at Columbus on Saturday. The heating is still done by the salamanders but it is not too bad. If attendance could pick up then I am sure getting proper heating source could be purchased.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am gonna check but does Summit do anything through the week? I ask because I am off for the rest of the week and I want to run somewhere.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Someone get a hold of Chuck and see if the Cinci track is open at all for onroad this week.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Not interested in paying $15 to race on Friday night. I also am not interested in staying till 11pm just to finish the program.


Sounds like you're just not interested in racing at all.


----------



## Troy Carter

davidl said:


> Not interested in paying $15 to race on Friday night. I also am not interested in staying till 11pm just to finish the program.


It's only $10 to race at Indy RC? Crap that is cheap.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Some racing news...Kyle just took his girlfriend to see "Straight No Chaser" at the Murat this afternoon. He said that they announced at the end of the concert that they will be replacing Jim Nabors to sing "Back Home Again In Indiana" at the Indy 500. That will be cool.


I was hoping the Indianapolis Children's Choir would get that gig.


----------



## microed

Troy Carter said:


> It's only $10 to race at Indy RC? Crap that is cheap.


When are you coming down to race with us again? Have not seen you for a while.


----------



## Troy Carter

microed said:


> When are you coming down to race with us again? Have not seen you for a while.


I've been dying to come down since outdoor season ended but work has kept me very busy. I'm hoping that January is my month though! I may even be able to convince Mike Garcia to come with me??

One carpet race for me so far this year so I'm well overdue to go racing for sure.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Sounds like you're just not interested in racing at all.


Sort of. Just too many things to do that are much more important. But we have gone through this suggestion before. We don't have to pay $5 extra to get the time we need. All that is necessary is to keep complaining to the race director that we need extra time. He will continue to push us no matter how much extra money we pay to the track. Been there, done that.


----------



## microed

Anyone know if we are racing this Friday at IndyRC? If so, do the doors open at 3 like usual?


----------



## rcdano

davidl said:


> Not interested in paying $15 to race on Friday night. I also am not interested in staying till 11pm just to finish the program.


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

To me it doesn't matter how much it costs a race, but you should be able to enjoy it gave some time between rounds to fix or make changes and not be rushed out of the place. :hat:


----------



## Waltss2k

So is the membership now gone up to $50 a month ?


----------



## crispy

Correct.

Since I'm only doing on-road and only doing two classes. I only get the membership now if I know I'm going to race every Friday in a given month.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I received this from Doug last night to update the website/Facebook:

"HI Scott. I plan to be open Tuesday (12/23) at noon till 10PM (normal race schedule-1/18 scale), Wen. (12/24) from 11AM till 4PM w/no racing, closed X-mass day, Open Friday from noon till 10PM (Normal race schedule-VTA). Open at normal hours Saturday, Sunday, and Tuesday, but open Wens. New Years Eve from Noon till 5PM-no race program. Open Thursday New Years' Day from Noon till 8PM and will race at 7PM if Oval drivers show up! Friday Jan 2 normal program-VTA. Thanks"


----------



## pitchblack26

Thanks Scott


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> To me it doesn't matter how much it costs a race, but you should be able to enjoy it gave some time between rounds to fix or make changes and not be rushed out of the place. :hat:


Maybe it is just me, but I can't say that I have ever felt rushed on a Friday at Indy RC. I have had time to make simple changes to my car(s) between rounds. Major changes that include taking your entire car apart are probably best done in the 4 hours before the racing starts.

(p.s. I am not directing this at you Walt or any one individual)


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm just saying and not for just me as for a few others, but if your running 2 classes and turn marshaling after both it is hard to get changes or a car fixed in time and then there is like 5 minutes between rounds to hurry and get a test run in and then get ready for the next round. I know most don't want to be there past 10 pm but damn it's Friday what's the rush most people don't have to work the next day.


----------



## crispy

OMG. I think I'm in complete agreement with Walt.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone remember the old Stout Field days when we didn't get out of there till 2 am? And there were full C Mains. That is where I got my start. The turnouts we get almost anywhere now days unless it is a big race are a tiny in comparison. It was just a temporary track taped down too. When I come to race I want to stay as long as I can.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The problem with no time between rounds is that there isn't a good chance to improve their car. You can't make a change then go out and see if it is the right one or the right direction to go. So you end up most of the time going back out the second round with a crappy car or racing with guys whose cars are still crappy and laying a foundation for an argument to ensue from an on track incident because some guys car is all over the track like it was getting frequency hits and takes out a guy leading or having a good run.


----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> I'm just saying and not for just me as for a few others, but if your running 2 classes and turn marshaling after both it is hard to get changes or a car fixed in time and then there is like 5 minutes between rounds to hurry and get a test run in and then get ready for the next round.


Lately, it has been more like 15 minutes and up between rounds. However, if the number of entries goes up, the break between rounds will likely get shorter.


----------



## crispy

The time between rounds needs to be fixed/consistent.

10 minutes between rounds 1 & 2, and 15 between 2 and the mains would work for me.

People in that first heat of the next round need to dope their tires and to do that, they need to know when the race is going to go off.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone remember the old Stout Field days when we didn't get out of there till 2 am? And there were full C Mains. That is where I got my start. The turnouts we get almost anywhere now days unless it is a big race are a tiny in comparison. It was just a temporary track taped down too. When I come to race I want to stay as long as I can.


That's my point exactly. :thumbsup: 
I'm there to rc and hang out with my racing friends and have a good time. He'll we have to wait all week just for the one night of racing and it's over in no time.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> That's my point exactly. :thumbsup:
> I'm there to rc and hang out with my racing friends and have a good time. He'll we have to wait all week just for the one night of racing and it's over in no time.


Stout Field was three heats and a main too no bump ups. Man that was a long time ago. Lets see I just turned 38 Sunday and I got my first car on my 12th birthday so I have been racing something for 26 years. Chuck Ray has a Kyosho Turbo Optima just like the one I opened up 26 years ago. I would love for him to bring it to the track so I see it again. 

Anyway all that said, I am in total agreement with you Walt. I have been doing R/C this long because I like the racing, I don't want to go back home from the track.


----------



## BadSign

Same here. I only get to race 2x a month, so getting the bum's rush out the door really sucks, in my opinion. Why can't we just start a n ew round every hour and 30minutes? Then we know what the schedule is. 1st round is at 7, 2nd round 8:30,Mains at 10?


----------



## microed

I used to race at Stout Field and can remember getting out of there at 3 a.m. once. I have no desire to ever do that again anywhere.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> I used to race at Stout Field and can remember getting out of there at 3 a.m. once. I have no desire to ever do that again anywhere.


Well if you were there that late you were in the A main in something.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am going to go to the track today around 11:00 and ask Doug if I could set up the on-road track and practice all day since he will be open and not racing this evening. I would enjoy it very much if anyone would care to join me.

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> OMG. I think I'm in complete agreement with Walt.


Me too! 

I'm beat on Friday nights. If I was at home, I'd probably be sawing logs in the easy chair by 10 PM. But, after waiting all week, its great to be there racing. I don't want to go home at 2 AM, but leaving by 10 PM isn't a goal for me. Maybe staff is trying to get out of there because they have to come back the next day? But, they are in the entertainment business, so hours are not going to be typical. 

I worked at Disney World one summer when I was about 19. Counted money in the vault all night and re-set cash registers around the park. It was a cool job! Anyway, their motto was, "We work while others play." That's how it is for track owners. (That was so long ago...they were constructing Epcot at the time. All that was there was the Magic Kingdom.)


----------



## regets ama

*Two topics*

"If we always do what we have always done, we will always get what we have always got"

Maybe a new approach for getting more time is to get the race director directly involved in the racing. I know Judd loves to race and now has his own VTA. He too could use the time to sort out his car, etc. Step up and offer to run a race for him. Brian does a great job, Nick has a voice like Bob Jenkins, sounds like I am at the 500, Cody has a great mic voice, he and jonesy know all the tricks in giving out good info during a race. I do it, but not so good on the microphone and get confused with all the info, still willing to get him involved. I even loan out my car to him for a qualifier or main to keep him interested and realize the complications involved.

Every track I go to has a race director who competes as well. They do it because they like the hobby, certainly not to get rich. 

one more topic (since I am on vacation and love the "inner-web" so much), when lining up any heads up qualifier or race, space out the cars a good 5 feet (the standard). the person starting last is only down 2 seconds (count it out next time you are last to start) of a 8 minute race/qualifier (480 seconds to make up the 2 second disadvantage) plus those in the back have a full head of steam going into the first section of the track (the reason there is such kaos at the first/second corner) so starting back in the pack can be an advantage for VTA where momentum is key.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> "If we always do what we have always done, we will always get what we have always got"
> 
> Maybe a new approach for getting more time is to get the race director directly involved in the racing. I know Judd loves to race and now has his own VTA. He too could use the time to sort out his car, etc. Step up and offer to run a race for him. Brian does a great job, Nick has a voice like Bob Jenkins, sounds like I am at the 500, Cody has a great mic voice, he and jonesy know all the tricks in giving out good info during a race. I do it, but not so good on the microphone and get confused with all the info, still willing to get him involved. I even loan out my car to him for a qualifier or main to keep him interested and realize the complications involved.
> 
> Every track I go to has a race director who competes as well. They do it because they like the hobby, certainly not to get rich.
> 
> one more topic (since I am on vacation and love the "inner-web" so much), when lining up any heads up qualifier or race, space out the cars a good 5 feet (the standard). the person starting last is only down 2 seconds (count it out next time you are last to start) of a 8 minute race/qualifier (480 seconds to make up the 2 second disadvantage) plus those in the back have a full head of steam going into the first section of the track (the reason there is such kaos at the first/second corner) so starting back in the pack can be an advantage for VTA where momentum is key.


Nick does a great job. Got started in off-road with him calling the races. Not only does he give you the standard info, he points out the leader to the backmarkers and plays up the great battles on the track.

On your second topic... ARRRRGH!

I've been begging for this forever. We did it a couple weeks ago, where we wrapped the tail end cars around the corner, and had good results. I'm for 5' or MORE between cars. I just want to get everyone through the first turn without the big pileup.


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> "If we always do what we have always done, we will always get what we have always got"
> 
> Maybe a new approach for getting more time is to get the race director directly involved in the racing. I know Judd loves to race and now has his own VTA. He too could use the time to sort out his car, etc. Step up and offer to run a race for him. Brian does a great job, Nick has a voice like Bob Jenkins, sounds like I am at the 500, Cody has a great mic voice, he and jonesy know all the tricks in giving out good info during a race. I do it, but not so good on the microphone and get confused with all the info, still willing to get him involved. I even loan out my car to him for a qualifier or main to keep him interested and realize the complications involved.
> 
> Every track I go to has a race director who competes as well. They do it because they like the hobby, certainly not to get rich.
> 
> one


I enjoy announcing. A lot of guys don't realize how much better everyone's racing is when the director can properly call stuff out.


----------



## FrankNitti

Just spoke to Jeramiah and he has ran the vacuum over the entire track (including edges) and put the layout down for this Friday. It has 13 corners and plenty of good passing zones AND!!!! The layout was setup to run COUNTER CLOCK WISE… can't wait to check it out.


Wishing all my fellow racers a Merry Xmas and I’ll see you this Friday… :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

But of course...

Wish I was going to be here for this one... Been wanting a track like this.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> But of course...
> 
> Wish I was going to be here for this one... Been wanting a track like this.


Crispy PM me your number and I will see if I can get a pic and send it too you as long as someone doesn't change the layout before I get there this Friday. I was the only person there today and I really think a "RACER" is going to like the layout. I did the best I could do with what I had available to me. Not a technical aas I would have liked but the condition of the boards limited me but I had fun on it and I was able to be good with my 17.5TC on it. I needed the time to adjust to my new radio anyway. 1/12 and USGT felt very good on it and my WGT wasn't too shabby. I needed to make a front spring change on it and I ran out of time before I could test it again. 

I got all the crap off the track and now all that build up is a film of carpet dust or fibers that is easily blown off. The carpet actually got lighter in color as I cleaned LOL.

I went to the SnowBird's style direction because it is just around the corner and the guys in Columbus run this direction so they don't mess up the lay/grain of the groove for the oval layout. Also it is something IndyRC has not done for a long time if ever.

I hope everyone likes it and I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas.:hat:


----------



## davidl

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## AquaRacer

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## BadSign

Hope you all have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sometimes I may be a Grinch on the forums, but I'm truly thankful for all the friends I've have because of racing.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My kids slept in to 8 AM this morning and I got time to do some airbrushing yesterday. So far, a great Christmas break! I'm going to plan to run the TT-01 on Saturday too. Since I'm on vacation, I might knock the cobwebs off the off-road stuff next week and also run that.


----------



## regets ama

*2014 XRAY T4 Touring Car*

For Sale:
2014 XRAY T4 roller chassis $280.00

Add to above front gear diff (1.0 million cst) & Savox low provide 1251 servo & 30 gram center xray weight all for $325.00

Add to above R1 Wurks 17.5 or 21.5 motor, Tekin RS ESC all for $400.00 Install your reciever/lap counter and go racing. Speed 6 body, Jaco Blue tires and body included.

John S

SOLD


----------



## regets ama

FrankNitti said:


> Just spoke to Jeramiah and he has ran the vacuum over the entire track (including edges) and put the layout down for this Friday. It has 13 corners and plenty of good passing zones AND!!!! The layout was setup to run COUNTER CLOCK WISE… can't wait to check it out.
> 
> 
> Wishing all my fellow racers a Merry Xmas and I’ll see you this Friday… :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> 
> Thank YOU Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bring it to the tack Tonight/Today.

THe track is supposed to be open at Noon. I am going to be getting ready to leave here shortly. I hope to see everyone there. I hope Adam, Cody and Jonesy can come to run 17.5TC also.


----------



## anr211

I'm racing at Summit tonight, but I will be at Columbus tomorrow for some 17.5 action.

Summit is having a trophy race next Saturday (January 3rd) if anyone is interested.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Bring it to the tack Tonight/Today.
> 
> THe track is supposed to be open at Noon. I am going to be getting ready to leave here shortly. I hope to see everyone there. I hope Adam, Cody and Jonesy can come to run 17.5TC also.


I'm saving my talent and tires for Columbus tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign

How was the racing tonight?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Another fun night at Indy RC. The layout was nice. Photo is from this evening. A-Main of 12th scale. Thanks for letting me run your WGT car Rusty!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Great night at the ole Indy RC facility tonight. At first I was going crazy about the layout until I got some food (hey dude eat a snickers!) and then was like, "ok cool, we have to actually try and drive". I got in to the back of Mr. Stegar there at the beginning of the second heat in VTA and apologize. I couldn't break hard or fast enough and just wanted to say my bad, I try not to make those mistakes.

Great VTA A-Main, hats off to Houston for the win and a big hell yeah to Mr. Franklin for the great battle. Always a pleasure running with you and the group of peeps we had tonight. It was cool to see Mr. Armes and Mr. Bell back having some fun. 

Thanks for taking time to put the layout together Mr. Ward. Good job, woohoo!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a photo of the layout...best I could get anyway. Remember, we were running counter-clockwise!

I seemed to like to chew on a couple of the corners a bit, but that's my bad depth perception. By the end of the night, I was doing much better. 

A few more photos are on the Facebook page from last night: www.facebook.com/indyrc


----------



## microed

Thanks for last nights layout Jeremiah! 

For the first time I ran the Losi xxx-s in the heat races last night in VTA and it was fun to drive and handled good and was reasonably fast, even with the old SS motor in it. Problem was I could not drive for nothing last night. Too much eggnog I guess.


----------



## regets ama

SUPER JOB by Judd friday night running the program, tech and re-starts when applicable.
Thanks Judd!


----------



## BadSign

davidl, do you have crc blu fronts and rears in stock at HT?


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> davidl, do you have crc blu fronts and rears in stock at HT?



We have the green and blue rears, but not the blue fronts. We are working to get the blue and double blue front, but don't know when that will happen. We are trying.

Additionally, we now have the CRC WGT-SE chassis in stock.


----------



## BadSign

Thank you sir


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The qualifying in VTA on Friday night was as close as I can remember in a long time. I think the top 8-10 cars were separated by less than 8 seconds. I do know that in the 2nd round that the 2nd heat of VTA, all of the cars were separated by about 2 seconds.

Grip level was really good in the mains. I didn't adjust my setup enough and ended going slower. Other than that, another great night of racing!


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a Great night of Pan car foam tire racing Friday night. My new WGT ran superb for the debut and really brought back memories from 20 plus years ago. Judd great job calling all night ( even without a Mic ) and it was great to see some Tech being done, and great layout Jeremiah . Good to see everyone, can't wait for next Friday and to run WGT with 13.5.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I had a Great night of Pan car foam tire racing Friday night. My new WGT ran superb for the debut and really brought back memories from 20 plus years ago. Judd great job calling all night ( even without a Mic ) and it was great to see some Tech being done, and great layout Jeremiah . Good to see everyone, can't wait for next Friday and to run WGT ?????? Oh I know:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## RustyS

can't wait for next Friday and to run WGT ?????? Oh I know:beatdeadhorse:[/QUOTE]

I will not be there because of yearend inventory but we are going back to the 13.5 motor in wgt.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yep 13.5 WGT


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I raced on Saturday. It was great to run the TT-01 class again and watching the Mini Coopers. Houston's Mini is amazing! John's was pretty good too. Not a huge turnout, but plenty of fun.


----------



## crispy

I miss having those classes run on Friday...


----------



## BadSign

RustyS said:


> I will not be there because of yearend inventory but we are going back to the 13.5 motor in wgt.





Waltss2k said:


> Yep 13.5 WGT


Would you guys make up your mind??? you're killing me, Smalls...

I'm still waiting for a receiver. I could probably run boosted 17.5 for a while, until I scrape $ for a 13.5


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Would you guys make up your mind??? you're killing me, Smalls...


You realize that makes you this guy...










I say that all the time too. 

Most people go "huh...?"


----------



## redrider1940

*My VTA car up for sale*

My VTA car up for sale. TC4 Chassis. Battery, tires, and stator are all basically new with only a couple of races on them. The body has some scuffs and some damage in the front. $200. RX not included but I will throw it in for and additional $15. I will bring it this Friday. Contact me at [email protected] -Kenyon


----------



## crispy

Kenyon, 

I've talked to a couple guys that were in there checking the track out throughout December. All wanted to give it a shot but were a little discouraged when they figured out the real cost of a car and the expertise needed to put together a kit.

If they saw what is essentially a $215 bind and drive car, they would probably buy it. Keep bringing it each week and the next time one of these guys shows up, we'll send them your way.

Plus, with it being a TC4, it will give Smith something to do...




P.S. How long have you been running with that Mamba Max?


----------



## redrider1940

Thanks Crispy,

I put the mamba in last year when my Novak ESC died and my daughter wanted to run VTA a couple of times at Red mosquito. That was also why I got the new tires and battery. She got busy and back on the shelf it went. 

I of course have the Mamba in blinky mode. I really like the programming on the Mamba. I wish Tekin would make their software as nice.

-Kenyon



crispy said:


> Kenyon,
> 
> I've talked to a couple guys that were in there checking the track out throughout December. All wanted to give it a shot but were a little discouraged when they figured out the real cost of a car and the expertise needed to put together a kit.
> 
> If they saw what is essentially a $215 bind and drive car, they would probably buy it. Keep bringing it each week and the next time one of these guys shows up, we'll send them your way.
> 
> Plus, with it being a TC4, it will give Smith something to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. How long have you been running with that Mamba Max?


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> Would you guys make up your mind??? you're killing me, Smalls...
> 
> I'm still waiting for a receiver. I could probably run boosted 17.5 for a while, until I scrape $ for a 13.5


David said towards the end of the night that we were going to 13.5. . 17.5 was fun but it did feel like just a big 12th scale.


----------



## BadSign

I really don't mind, my WGT car keeps getting pushed further back. I had a deal on receiver and the seller backed out on me.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Kenyon,
> 
> I've talked to a couple guys that were in there checking the track out throughout December. All wanted to give it a shot but were a little discouraged when they figured out the real cost of a car and the expertise needed to put together a kit.
> 
> If they saw what is essentially a $215 bind and drive car, they would probably buy it. Keep bringing it each week and the next time one of these guys shows up, we'll send them your way.



Bombers! LOL! :freak:

Has anyone seen at the bottom of the USVTA / USGT website the start of the LM class rules? Rubber tires?


----------



## crispy

We were ahead of our time!

So that begs the question, what rubber tires?


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> I really don't mind, my WGT car keeps getting pushed further back. I had a deal on receiver and the seller backed out on me.


What do you need for a receiver? Also I have a extra 13.5


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Would you guys make up your mind??? you're killing me, Smalls...
> 
> I'm still waiting for a receiver. I could probably run boosted 17.5 for a while, until I scrape $ for a 13.5


We can scrape up a motor for you. Don't worry about it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

USLMP Rules

Min ride height 3mm

Max width 205mm

Min wheelbase 255mm

Max wheelbase 275mm

Min weight 1200g

Motor limit indoor tracks 21.5, outdoor tracks 17.5

Esc ROAR approved blinky only

Battery 2S regular or shorty

Single nut wheel attachment

Rubber tires 

Max wheel width front TBA

Max wheel width rear TBA

Min wheel width front TBA

Min wheel width rear TBA

Max wheel diameter 50mm

Max tire diameter TBA

Min tire diameter TBA

Only LMP, Group C, GTP, GT1, Can Am, Sports Prototype bodies are allowed 


- Option to use standard IFMAR qualifying and single main event (club choice)

Commercially available LMP chassis (SpeedPassion LM-1) or converted 1/10 pan chassis (WGT, Pro-10) pan chassis fitting the dimensions are allowed. 

Body recommendations- 

SpeedPassion LMA
Royce RM-1
Toyota GT-1 TS020
Rivall LMP1 
Porsche 962
Nissan R91CP
Toyota Group C 88CV
Mercedes Group C CLR
Porsche 962C
Toyota GT1 TS020

Porsche 911 GT1 

So if I read this right, all a WGT car would have to do is put on a Tamiya F1 axle and foams and one of these bodies. Adding the 2 cell should get it close to 1200g weight. I am going to stick to WGT but it seems to me that a converted WGT would be the best way to go if one was to race this class.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> USLMP Rules
> 
> Min ride height 3mm
> 
> Max width 205mm
> 
> Min wheelbase 255mm
> 
> Max wheelbase 275mm
> 
> Min weight 1200g
> 
> Motor limit indoor tracks 21.5, outdoor tracks 17.5
> 
> Esc ROAR approved blinky only
> 
> Battery 2S regular or shorty
> 
> Single nut wheel attachment
> 
> Rubber tires
> 
> Max wheel width front TBA
> 
> Max wheel width rear TBA
> 
> Min wheel width front TBA
> 
> Min wheel width rear TBA
> 
> Max wheel diameter 50mm
> 
> Max tire diameter TBA
> 
> Min tire diameter TBA
> 
> Only LMP, Group C, GTP, GT1, Can Am, Sports Prototype bodies are allowed
> 
> 
> - Option to use standard IFMAR qualifying and single main event (club choice)
> 
> Commercially available LMP chassis (SpeedPassion LM-1) or converted 1/10 pan chassis (WGT, Pro-10) pan chassis fitting the dimensions are allowed.
> 
> Body recommendations-
> 
> SpeedPassion LMA
> Royce RM-1
> Toyota GT-1 TS020
> Rivall LMP1
> Porsche 962
> Nissan R91CP
> Toyota Group C 88CV
> Mercedes Group C CLR
> Porsche 962C
> Toyota GT1 TS020
> 
> Porsche 911 GT1
> 
> So if I read this right, all a WGT car would have to do is put on a Tamiya F1 axle and foams and one of these bodies. Adding the 2 cell should get it close to 1200g weight. I am going to stick to WGT but it seems to me that a converted WGT would be the best way to go if one was to race this class.


We aren't going to have this class. Not enough cars. We already have WGT and gave LMP an offer they couldn't meet. Not interested in changing WGT to fit LMP, anymore. WGT will grow as it is.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was making a comment on the vagueness of that classes' particular rules package. No intention was to be conveyed as a suggestion to racing the LM1 class, just my opinion on how I see the rules undermining the growth of it unless they spec it a lot more. Even then it is still most likely a full bodied F1 class. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## crispy

We've been running with as few as three WGT cars. 

If we bring our (currently) three LMP cars, we should be allowed to run too...

:tongue:


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> What do you need for a receiver? Also I have a extra 13.5


I need an airtronics fhss-2, the models are 92524 or 92624. I've been searching the forums and ebay daily. Bought one off ebay new for $47, then the seller emailed me they were out of stock.


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> We've been running with as few as three WGT cars.
> 
> If we bring our (currently) three LMP cars, we should be allowed to run too...
> 
> :tongue:


There is a full field of WGT and with us going to 13.5 you guy's will have your own heat.


----------



## FrankNitti

With all these classes that want to run on Friday, How will I be out the the door by 10pm?  The good ole day's of racing and not clock watching is long gone... :wave:


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> There is a full field of WGT and with us going to 13.5 you guy's will have your own heat.


Oh yeah, we'll switch to 17.5 and be almost the same again!


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Oh yeah, we'll switch to 17.5 and be almost the same again!


That's fine but the WGT class is going to 13.5 as of this Friday. Besides the LM class won't take off just like F1


----------



## RustyS

FrankNitti said:


> With all these classes that want to run on Friday, How will I be out the the door by 10pm?  The good ole day's of racing and not clock watching is long gone... :wave:


 Get a WGT and move away from the clock. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

RustyS said:


> Get a WGT and move away from the clock. :thumbsup:


I was joking .... I'm one of the ones that was at Stout Field until 1and 2 am and LOVING IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> I was joking .... I'm one of the ones that was at Stout Field until 1and 2 am and LOVING IT!!! :thumbsup:


9 hours of racing and no right turns? What were we thinking back then?!


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> 9 hours of racing and no right turns? What were we thinking back then?!


I can remember racing there on-road. I remember the big discs too. Hit a few of them.LOL While I do have fun now it is not the same as it was back then. Those days were the best. There is nothing like seeing 30-50 racers every Friday night. Oh year a big old RC10L and an Andy's Lola style body.


----------



## microed

I remember racing at Stout Field in the IROC class with those Dodge Daytona bodies. The class was sort of an earlier version of todays VTA class where the rules about motors, batteries and such were tightly controlled. The class even had a claim rule on all competitors motors or batteries.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I can remember racing there on-road. I remember the big discs too. Hit a few of them.LOL While I do have fun now it is not the same as it was back then. Those days were the best. There is nothing like seeing 30-50 racers every Friday night. Oh year a big old RC10L and an Andy's Lola style body.


I think I raced about 3-4 years before I went to stout (raced shelbyville, mooresville, columbus, castleton), so by the time I went to stout field the on-road had dried up. I do remember the 10L with GTP bodies though- that was my 2nd race car, after a Bolink Eliminator 10. I hated that thing. I drove a friend's 10L and fell in love.



microed said:


> I remember racing at Stout Field in the IROC class with those Dodge Daytona bodies. The class was sort of an earlier version of todays VTA class where the rules about motors, batteries and such were tightly controlled. The class even had a claim rule on all competitors motors or batteries.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


I raced that class too! Stout Field and Autograph Race World In Pendleton. Talk about air time when you clipped a plow disc, yeesh!


----------



## rcdano

Brian, where was the track in Shelbyville? I live in Greensburg which is only 15 minutes away. I think there was a Mikes' Hobby Shop there?


----------



## Waltss2k

rcdano said:


> Brian, where was the track in Shelbyville? I live in Greensburg which is only 15 minutes away. I think there was a Mikes' Hobby Shop there?


The race track was on the same side of the street as Mikes hobby shop just on the south side of the circle.


----------



## asylum xtreme

CICR will be open New Years day for test and tune. Open at 3.


----------



## pitchblack26

Shelbyville had to be around 1986 right?....ten open-wheeled rc-10's in a heat on that small oval was a blast!!!


----------



## BadSign

I remember they closed in 91'. I raced in a 300 lap enduro on the track in stock straight axle. Made 96 laps on a Sanyo 1700sce 6-cell. Got second place running two less pit stops. With batteries now, it would need to be a 500 lapped at least !


----------



## BadSign

rcdano said:


> Brian, where was the track in Shelbyville? I live in Greensburg which is only 15 minutes away. I think there was a Mikes' Hobby Shop there?


Walt's got it right. I think it's a shoe store now.


----------



## BadSign

pitchblack26 said:


> Shelbyville had to be around 1986 right?....ten open-wheeled rc-10's in a heat on that small oval was a blast!!!


There was a hobby shop in greenwood, the Hobby Corner. Larry, the owner, used to bring his Kyosho Raider out and whip on the Associateds. It sounded awful, but cornered like a pan car.


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> Walt's got it right. I think it's a shoe store now.


Everytime that I'm in Shelbyville I go by there and think about the old days.


----------



## crispy

Oval program runs as scheduled tonight. Any of you want to run VTA on the oval?


----------



## ThrottleKing

No Columbus Practice for me today. I might get some time later this afternoon to get by Indy R/C though. What all is racing there tonight?


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm ready for some WGT and 12th scale racing.


----------



## pitchblack26

Running vta on the oval right now in Ft Wayne. Eleven of us


----------



## crispy

Darn. I didn't know that was going on up there. Why didn't you say something earlier?


----------



## pitchblack26

Didnt think about it....have been here since 10:00....still here


----------



## Matt P.

Is Indy RC open at 3 today?


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> Is Indy RC open at 3 today?


Yes. I confirmed with Doug last night. I was kinda hoping he'd open early like he did yesterday, but he said 3:00 P.M.


----------



## BadSign

Indyhobbies, you have a PM


----------



## Waltss2k

Missed running WGT tonight, ran 12th scale play ed with some gearing. Pretty open fast layout tonight nothing technical. See everyone next Friday.


----------



## BadSign

PM for rcdano.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

PM received, thanks!

Here's a photo of the J71 I airbrushed this week for myself. I had it Friday night, but it wasn't even 24 hours old at that point. So, I chickened out on running it.  I had painted it for the Summit Slam, but having been sick all week, that was too much of a effort to attend yesterday. Hope they had a good turnout.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Fast layout on Friday with lots of room to race/pass. I saw some 3 wide racing through a few corners in VTA. A great turn-out also with 19 VTA cars.

Crispy had a very good night/main. He lead for a lot of the A-main, doing a great job of holding of Houston Thomas. Ultimately Crispy made a small mistake, but still finished a close 2nd. The top 3 cars ended up within 3 seconds of each other at the end of the main.

For the VTA mains, we did the normal Le Mans style starts with a 4' gap between the cars. This allowed 8 cars to line up from the 1st to 8th (almost reaching the side wall). The starts of the mains seemed to be a little better because of the consistent gaps. Next time I'm at the track, I will try to measure the actual distance from the start/finish to the wall to see what the maximum gap between cars we can get for VTA. If we can push the gap closer to 5' and get 7 cars on the back wall, that might be ideal. When we run 8 cars in a main, the last car might have to start from "pit lane".


----------



## regets ama

*Summitt*

Summitt in Ft Wayne had their trophy race Saturday, 71 entries, good layout.

Indy represented by Crispy, Jonesy, Woods and myself. All A Main participants. 

Looking forward to some Indy RC racing next Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

Hopefully this week s layout will be more than a oval. 6 sec or less lap times.


----------



## crispy

I fear it will only get worse as the track pieces become... well... more pieces...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I fear it will only get worse as the track pieces become... well... more pieces...


It can be done if a little bit of effort is put into it.


----------



## asylum xtreme

Hope you can all make it to CICR saturday. We have a new lay out and I think you will all love it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> Hope you can all make it to CICR saturday. We have a new lay out and I think you will all love it.


Post a pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope to get down there this weekend as long as some overtime doesn't become available.

I wish the Indy USGT guys would come down and run on Saturday. The Ride tires work very well down there. I always have mine ready to go.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Michigan State Championship:
January 17-18, 2015 at Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI 

Ohio State Championship:
February 21-22, 2015 at Access Hobbies, Springfield, OH

Indiana State Championship:
March 14-15, 2015 at Summit Raceway, Ft. Wayne, IN

Midwest Grand Slam Championship: 
April 24-26, 2015 at NORCAR/The Gate, Brunswick, OH

Series Championship Classes: 17.5 Touring Car, 17.5 1/12, VTA, and USGT.

Also Coming Up:

Midwest Throttle Junkies January Thaw Regional Warmup
Sunday, January 25 at 8:00am in CST
The Track at Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, Illinois

ROAR Region 5
February 14th at Harbor Hobbies


----------



## crispy

The U.S.V.T.A. Carpet Nationals at Summit are coming up too. Feb. 20-22.

They'll run VTA, USGT, 17.5 TC and 12th Scale.


----------



## davidl

Hey WGT drivers! Hobbytown north has just received two new bodies. They are the Gianna and the Sophia. Both are in lightweight thickness for the full out competition experience.:dude:


----------



## pitchblack26

What classes are you running Gary?


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> What classes are you running Gary?


I signed up for VTA, but I'll probably run USGT too.


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> Hey WGT drivers! Hobbytown north has just received two new bodies. They are the Gianna and the Sophia. Both are in lightweight thickness for the full out competition experience.:dude:


Thank you Mr. Lee


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Protoform WGT Bodies*

Protoform WGT bodies

http://racepf.com/on-road-1-10-1-12/gianna-gt-light-weight-clear-body/

http://racepf.com/on-road-1-10-1-12/sophia-gt-clear-body/


----------



## ThrottleKing

Had me some fun tonight with my 1/16 Revo at the track. Too bad I cracked my front A-arm just before we started racing and I left my spares at home. 

Surprisingly it was pretty fun and everyone seemed to be having a good time. Maybe I have been racing the wrong stuff. I was having fun tearing stuff up.LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

Tomorrow is race day. :woohoo:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I had hoped to return tomorrow, but a funeral will prevent that. I will be back next week. Hopefully I remember how to drive.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Hopefully I remember how to drive.


That's okay Steve, never stopped me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I packed my stuff up in the truck to come out today and I hope the cold doesn't hurt it too much. I think I will put my Lipo's in a lunch bag and keep them with me i the service truck as I feel those are the only things that will be affected by the freezing temps. Everything else is just carbon fiber, plastic or metal.

I believe Reggio is coming too to run USGT with the Awesomatix. I might have to convert my Awesomatix over too.LOL 

I have been thinking about it anyway and building the ARC as a VTA since 17.5 is a dismal turnout even when I travel to Columbus the class barely sees 4 cars on most occasions and I can just stay local and run VTA and USGT with full fields. I don't know as I am looking at scrounging up some cheap stuff to be legal in VTA.


----------



## Waltss2k

I can't get a Saturday off to even run my 17.5 TC so since I don't have a 21.5 or a 25.5 I'll just stick with running my pan cars in 12th scale and WGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I often wonder if the extreme cold affects paint's ability to stay stuck on the lexan bodies. It would be a bummer to find it all peeled off! I've not heard of that happening so hopefully it can't/won't. My stuff is loaded, but I park in a garage downtown. It stays warmer in there. Above freezing I think.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from last Friday night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So maybe Indy RC should change it's name to "Super Bowl Raceway" you think?


----------



## crispy

I'm ready for more racing right now...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I am ready too Gary.... with 3heats of VTA... 2 heats of usgt..... 6to7 wgt and 1 large heat of 1/12th... made for some fun racing....layout was good also


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last week I saw some 3 car racing through corners in VTA. This week I was part of a 4-way battle at one point in the night. I can't believe how close the field has gotten the past few weeks. Lots of fun.


----------



## BadSign

We had a good night for 12th scale. Tony, Rusty and I played cat-and-mouse with each other all night, very close lap times. Can't wait for two weeks and I get in on the WGT fun.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Last week I saw some 3 car racing through corners in VTA. This week I was part of a 4-way battle at one point in the night. I can't believe how close the field has gotten the past few weeks. Lots of fun.


Jeremiah thinking about a VTA car.

Reggio might rebuild his AE car as a VTA car.

The close racing and big car counts are getting those TC snobs :tongue: wanting to play too!

(I'm joking of course, the more the merrier.)


----------



## Waltss2k

Loving and having a blast running both pan cars WGT and 12th scale.


----------



## dkantz

If any of you guys that run F1 want to run your car some time. Please message me on here I have a great opportunity for you if you don't mind a little drive up to Lafayette to RC hobbies plus. We are starting a F1 or well Indy car class up here to run oval or possible with a little help possiblely a small on-road track. We just want more people here plus someone of us want to experience on-road aspects along with our oval races. So just let me know everyone. We would be glad to have a lot of people show up. All I have to say is if We have at least 3 cars per class we will run that class.


----------



## crispy

You got pics of the track?

Where are you at? I am a McCutcheon grad, so Lafayette is my old stompin' grounds.

You ought to start your own thread. Post pics, schedule, rules, classes, etc...

You could announce some "bigger" races and might get some to travel. When do you run?


----------



## dkantz

crispy said:


> You got pics of the track?
> 
> Where are you at? I am a McCutcheon grad, so Lafayette is my old stompin' grounds.
> 
> You ought to start your own thread. Post pics, schedule, rules, classes, etc...
> 
> You could announce some "bigger" races and might get some to travel. When do you run?



I do not personally have any pictures of the track but if you get on Facebook and look up Electric Alley Raceway. You can find our group page there. We mostly run oval stuff and I was looking around and talking to the indyhobbies.com guy and he said ask around here. We were going to start an Indy car class and were just wanting more people. We are still working out the rules but should be similar to for motor and speed controller. Now if we get a few of you to come race and want to run UF1 rules on an oval we will do that. Also we are located at 1474 Industral Drive Lafayette, IN. It is right across the street from the Lafayette 7 theater. We race on Sunday's doors open at 11 and we start racing around 1 and get done about 6. I am not in charge of the track I'm just a guy who races there and wants to race my F1 car. Also I personally run a Brakeout class pan car and if we get this Indy car class set that also. Plus I plan to run F1 on-road sometime it just matters on where and if my car can handle or not.


----------



## Waltss2k

If that's the track that I seen up there last year I was wandering how they even ran 10th scale cars on that track, it's pretty small.


----------



## dkantz

Waltss2k said:


> If that's the track that I seen up there last year I was wandering how they even ran 10th scale cars on that track, it's pretty small.


Its not that small.. Its 103 foot dive line oval. Yes it's not Snowbirds but it's biggest than Pete Russell's. Come on we can run 3 Slashes wide the entire race.. If we had people to run slashes. It really doesn't get boring after racing there so many weeks. It's always changing with people driving and the temperature of the track.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> If that's the track that I seen up there last year I was wandering how they even ran 10th scale cars on that track, it's pretty small.





dkantz said:


> Its not that small.. Its 103 foot dive line oval. Yes it's not Snowbirds but it's biggest than Pete Russell's. Come on we can run 3 Slashes wide the entire race.. If we had people to run slashes. It really doesn't get boring after racing there so many weeks. It's always changing with people driving and the temperature of the track.


I thought the same thing. It'd be a good micro track. Get some Losi sliders, some BRP cars; maybe some Micro RS4's. Build some ramps and race some Vendettas, too.


----------



## BadSign

dkantz said:


> We were going to start an Indy car class and were just wanting more people. We are still working out the rules but should be similar to for motor and speed controller. Now if we get a few of you to come race and want to run UF1 rules on an oval we will do that.


If I were you, I'd avoid UF1 rules. Use foam Tamiya tires, silvercan motors, and 2S lipos. The only good rubber tires (tamiya TCS 1031, 1032) will cost you about $40, and you still need to glue them up on the rims. All the other rubber tires are terrible on carpet.


----------



## pitchblack26

Raced at Lafayette track for 5 years.....alot of fun but it is a little small, but thats what makes it fun. Raced vta on the oval back in October and could get three wide around the corners


----------



## Waltss2k

If I were into oval there would be a possibility, but since I'm not sorry no dice for me. I only have on road cars now.


----------



## dkantz

Well I put the info out there for you guys. If you wanna show up and race with us that's great. Of not well so be it. As for the F1/Indy car class. I'll let you know what I hear about rules. Also thanks for some of the information you guys have given me. Also if you have never been to the track before or in a long time just show up and try it once. You never know you might enjoy it. I personally do it's pretty crazy sometimes and it's always different, so for me it's never boring or drawn our racing there all the time.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone feel like running 17.5TC this week? I always bring mine. Is there any positive ideas on how we could bring interest back to this class? It is a shame that so many of us have the car and the set up but never run it there anymore.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone feel like running 17.5TC this week? I always bring mine. Is there any positive ideas on how we could bring interest back to this class? It is a shame that so many of us have the car and the set up but never run it there anymore.


Bring it to Ft Wayne Friday night. Word on the streets is there'll be a solid group of them.


----------



## crispy

It would cost Jeremiah $100 in gas to drive his truck to Ft. Wayne...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> It would cost Jeremiah $100 in gas to drive his truck to Ft. Wayne...


Sounds worth it to me.

(should've bought a Civic)


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone feel like running 17.5TC this week? I always bring mine. Is there any positive ideas on how we could bring interest back to this class? It is a shame that so many of us have the car and the set up but never run it there anymore.


+1 on ft Wayne, or to Columbus on sat. There will be a solid group at both, some getting final preps made for snowbirds.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone feel like running 17.5TC this week? I always bring mine. Is there any positive ideas on how we could bring interest back to this class? It is a shame that so many of us have the car and the set up but never run it there anymore.


I will run 17.5 with you, but I won't be back until the end of the month.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Sounds worth it to me.
> 
> (should've bought a Civic)


Yeah, sure and piss off my Grandpa and my have my Great uncle roll over in his grave. Trust me they never forgot Dec.7


----------



## anr211

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone feel like running 17.5TC this week? I always bring mine. Is there any positive ideas on how we could bring interest back to this class? It is a shame that so many of us have the car and the set up but never run it there anymore.


Probably going to have our biggest 17.5 touring car turnout of the season Friday night at summit, you should come.


----------



## Troy Carter

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone feel like running 17.5TC this week? I always bring mine. Is there any positive ideas on how we could bring interest back to this class? It is a shame that so many of us have the car and the set up but never run it there anymore.


I'm definitely interested but I've been unable to race due to work schedules. I'm hoping that I'll be able to make it down more starting in Feb.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Yeah, sure and piss off my Grandpa and my have my Great uncle roll over in his grave. Trust me they never forgot Dec.7


Hope they aren't Ford fans either then.


----------



## pitchblack26

Nobody should be


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> Nobody should be




I don't know. I'd take the new GT if someone wanted to give me one...


----------



## big_dave_man

anr211 said:


> Probably going to have our biggest 17.5 touring car turnout of the season Friday night at summit, you should come.


That's good! My debut in TC will be Friday. I'll be in a slow heat and out of the way of the fast guys!


----------



## cwoods34

big_dave_man said:


> That's good! My debut in TC will be Friday. I'll be in a slow heat and out of the way of the fast guys!


Bring it to our table. We'll get it straightened out for ya!


----------



## FrankNitti

pitchblack26 said:


> Nobody should be


Ouch!!!!


----------



## big_dave_man

cwoods34 said:


> Bring it to our table. We'll get it straightened out for ya!


I'll take you up on that! I'll be in the yellow (hand me down) body with the red (hand me down) rear spoiler. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

anr211 said:


> Probably going to have our biggest 17.5 touring car turnout of the season Friday night at summit, you should come.


I am not even going to try to leave downtown Indy at 4:00 and head up I69 on a Friday and at best not get there till 7:00. I wish I could but it is not going to happen. 

Heck I can't make it to SnowBirds this year again. No travel buddy to offset costs of travel and hotel fees.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am out for Columbus this Saturday too. It is the wife's birthday.:hat: and I will be broke again.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to try and make it to Columbus on Saturday to run TC. New car and been sitting on the shelf because working every Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I'm going to try and make it to Columbus on Saturday to run TC. New car and been sitting on the shelf because working every Saturday.


You could get it out and blow the dust off of it on Friday night. 

Indy R/C is not a bad track it just needs larger crowd to lay the groove down sooner. It wouldn't hurt to go to one traction compound either. It sure is pretty close for most of us to not race our 17.5's there.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I got a few Mcallister bodies in for VTA if anyone interested.

The new 1968 Cougar (305), 1970 Camaro (304) and the 1970 Trans Am (295).

$25 each. PM me and I can bring with me or can come by my shop and pick up in the evening just have to let me know when. I do accept CC but would need to come by and pick up for that.

Hope to see everyone tomorrow night.


----------



## asylum xtreme

Looking like we are going to have some warm weather this weekend. So all you guys who didn't like the heaters come on out and I'll leve them off and run only propan heat to keep gums down.


----------



## jonesy112

I know ill be there this weekend, as well as a few other TC guys.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No racing for us dang it. We have out of town company that's arriving in an hour or so.


----------



## cwoods34

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=36e5678d696843b6c11608445ba41369

Check it out.


----------



## BadSign

Where's the Serpent press release?


----------



## BadSign

Receiver came today, I'm ready for WGT next week.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Where's the Serpent press release?


We have bigger races to worry about.


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> Receiver came today, I'm ready for WGT next week.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm having a blast running both WGT and 12th scale.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I'm having a blast running both WGT and 12th scale.


Both halves of your 1/12 or one?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There are 1/12th scale questions being asked on the Indy RC Facebook page. Prospective racer. Not things I know the answers to. Can one of you 1/12th Scale racers answer his questions?

www.facebook.com/indyrc 

Look for the VTA post from Friday. 

Thanks


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> There are 1/12th scale questions being asked on the Indy RC Facebook page. Prospective racer. Not things I know the answers to. Can one of you 1/12th Scale racers answer his questions?
> 
> www.facebook.com/indyrc
> 
> Look for the VTA post from Friday.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not the guy to answer them, but I went to look at the questions and couldn't even find them. 

I know I'm in the minority, but I detest Facebook's organization and layout.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> There are 1/12th scale questions being asked on the Indy RC Facebook page. Prospective racer. Not things I know the answers to. Can one of you 1/12th Scale racers answer his questions?
> 
> www.facebook.com/indyrc
> 
> Look for the VTA post from Friday.
> 
> Thanks


Got it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks Brian. We should get "official" rules for 1/12th Scale class on the website. There are some other classes not there either. I've just put on what Doug & Josh gave me to out on. If we are running ROAR rules or other, I can install a link to them. 

Crispy, I'm with you. Facebook is like the IRS, not well run in my opinion either, but what can we do about it? It's like that ugly wallpaper your wife picked out. You don't like it, but ya gotta live with it.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies, you have PM


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks Brian. We should get "official" rules for 1/12th Scale class on the website. There are some other classes not there either. I've just put on what Doug & Josh gave me to out on. If we are running ROAR rules or other, I can install a link to them.
> 
> Crispy, I'm with you. Facebook is like the IRS, not well run in my opinion either, but what can we do about it? It's like that ugly wallpaper your wife picked out. You don't like it, but ya gotta live with it


We're using standard ROAR rules for 1/12 and WGT.
And my wife has never made a bad decision. If she got me a WTF-1 for my birthday, that would be the ultimate proof.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Both halves of your 1/12 or one?


Yeah thanks to the last lap of the main my 12th scale is destroyed. Probably won't be running 12th scale this week. Might put the Serpent in USGT this week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here are the body rules and requirements for WGT. Some asked about the legality of bodies allowed and I couldn't be specific off the top of my head but here your go. TC bodies are not allowed per the ROAR Rules

8.7.4.6.2 World GT body rules:
 Bodies must be based on production front engine - rear drive autos
 Body must be a replica of an original, 2 door sports/gt production car or based on
a full sized auto which has been raced in a major series (Speed World Challenge,
FIA GT Championship, ALMS GT1 + GT2, Japanese GT Championship, etc.)
 Bodies must be of a model year no older than 10 years prior to the year of
submittal.
 Bodies deemed unrealistic or out of scale will not be approved. The burden of
proof lies with the manufacturer to provide documentation for submitted bodies.
 Acceptable documentation for proof of scale realism shall be pictures of original
1:1 car from the top, front, rear and sides and or manufacturers dimensional data
for production vehicle
 Overall roof height shall be measured with the car ready too run.
 The rear of the body must be trimmed no more than 40mm higher than the
ground level with the body mounted.
 Minimum dimension, center base of body windshield to intersection of hood and
front grill 135mm
 Minimum body width at the base of the windshield 145mm
 Maximum body width: 205mm
 Minimum body material thickness .030” to be measured by a cut out in the upper
rear or front windshield
8.7.4.6.3 World GT wing rules:
 Wing must be fastened to the rear deck of body
 Rear Wing may not be higher than roof height
8.7.4.7 Wheel arch cut-outs: Maximum 0.375” over tire diameter
8.7.4.8 Ground clearance
 Minimum 4 mm under all parts of the vehicle excluding the spur gear.
8.7.4.9 Roll Over antennas are not allowed


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Here are the body rules and requirements for WGT. Some asked about the legality of bodies allowed and I couldn't be specific off the top of my head but here your go. TC bodies are not allowed per the ROAR Rules
> 
> 8.7.4.6.2 World GT body rules:
>  Bodies must be based on production front engine - rear drive autos
>  Body must be a replica of an original, 2 door sports/gt production car or based on
> a full sized auto which has been raced in a major series (Speed World Challenge,
> FIA GT Championship, ALMS GT1 + GT2, Japanese GT Championship, etc.)
>  Bodies must be of a model year no older than 10 years prior to the year of
> submittal.
>  Bodies deemed unrealistic or out of scale will not be approved. The burden of
> proof lies with the manufacturer to provide documentation for submitted bodies.
>  Acceptable documentation for proof of scale realism shall be pictures of original
> 1:1 car from the top, front, rear and sides and or manufacturers dimensional data
> for production vehicle
>  Overall roof height shall be measured with the car ready too run.
>  The rear of the body must be trimmed no more than 40mm higher than the
> ground level with the body mounted.
>  Minimum dimension, center base of body windshield to intersection of hood and
> front grill 135mm
>  Minimum body width at the base of the windshield 145mm
>  Maximum body width: 205mm
>  Minimum body material thickness .030” to be measured by a cut out in the upper
> rear or front windshield
> 8.7.4.6.3 World GT wing rules:
>  Wing must be fastened to the rear deck of body
>  Rear Wing may not be higher than roof height
> 8.7.4.7 Wheel arch cut-outs: Maximum 0.375” over tire diameter
> 8.7.4.8 Ground clearance
>  Minimum 4 mm under all parts of the vehicle excluding the spur gear.
> 8.7.4.9 Roll Over antennas are not allowed


Is it required that wings are painted? I see some are, some aren't


----------



## AquaRacer

Throttle king you have a PM.


----------



## Waltss2k

Wings don't have to be painted.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Yeah thanks to the last lap of the main my 12th scale is destroyed. Probably won't be running 12th scale this week. Might put the Serpent in USGT this week.


Just bring it like it is and we can run 17.5 if a few more guys bring theirs.


----------



## rcdano

Sorry I haven't been able to make it up the past few Fridays. I hate getting off work at 6:00 p.m. on Fridays'! Kenyon and I won't be there this Friday as we are going to the Hobbico E-Fest in Campaign, Il but hopefully we will be back at it weekend after next.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

E-Fest is a blast. My son and I have been a few times too. Nice thing to do in the middle of winter. We plan to go as well. 

Its a flying event mostly. Short drive from Indy. 

http://www.hobbico-efest.com/


----------



## regets ama

*On Road in Indy*

Great run by David F in 17.5 TC in Columbus Saturday, hot lapped in Q2 with the best of them! If your Fridays are booked, the Saturday event in Columbus has a great size on road track for YOU. T Stewart stops by occasionally, I think he is looking for paint schemes?

Some Indy folks went to Summitt last Friday to prep for the USVTA Carpet Nationals 2/20-22. Stellar VTA field, good turnout, clean racing and had a great time.

Hope to get to Indy RC this Friday.

Wish well to the Indy group going to Birds next week, it should be live broadcast on LiveRC.com


----------



## davidl

*VTA bodies*

We just received some McAllister VTA bodies at Hobbytown, North. The new IROC Camaro is one and I forget the other two. I saw a price of $24.95 on one of them. Also we still have one Sophia WGT body. Give me a call for more information. David Lee


----------



## davidl

The other two cars from McAllister are the Jaguar and the Riley. The McAllister bodies are $21.99. The Sophia WGT from Proline is $25.99. I also have a Gianna WGT body from Proline @ $26.99.


----------



## ThrottleKing

We may have a new WGT entry this Friday. I may not be the only Serpent out there now.

Also I found out today that Doug will be carrying the WGT tires. I believe he told me they were around $14-15 per pair front or rears.


----------



## Waltss2k

I asked Doug last week about carrying wgt tires and bodies. I gave him the part #'s of them. He also is getting some on road kits in. He showed me the new CRC Worlds 12th scale that he has and said that he was going to get a WGT kit as well.


----------



## Waltss2k

Sure is quite around here.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Sure is quite around here.


I think Reggio is coming Friday and he asked if anyone was going to run 17.5TC. I told him "I'll be your Huckleberry". (Val Kilmer, Tombstone)


----------



## crispy

Great idol there Jeremiah...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't think I or the boss has anything planned for me this Saturday so I might get a chance to go down to Columbus as well. I had some posts on the last page of the IndyR/C oval thread and if anyone cares to take a look, share some thoughts over there. My point was to have a purpose built low buck local club oval class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Great idol there Jeremiah...


LOL I can't believe that. I don't follow stars but man what a change!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Something tells me we all looked a little thinner back in 1993. That's when _Tombstone_ came out Hucklecrispy.


----------



## BadSign

Dennis Quaid did it better, just my opinion.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm not going to run 17.5, the track is just too small for it. Besides Usgt turns Damn near the same lap times.


----------



## regets ama

*For sale*

R1 Wurks 17.5 brushless motor for sale. A lot of fast laps still in this motor, I certainly didnt use them all up. Know as a RPM motor for gearing. 

$40.00 will give it a new home.

If I can attend this Friday's Indy RC event I will have it with me.

John S.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have a Novak 17.5 SS motor with sensor wire for $ 30 and possibly a couple other motors this Friday.


----------



## FrankNitti

Question for our local Paint Pro's ( Jonsey \ Scott B.) How long can Liquid paint mask stay on a body before it becomes an issue with coming off? I'm hoping it can stay on for about 3 to 5 days.  

Thanks... David


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I'm not going to run 17.5, the track is just too small for it. Besides Usgt turns Damn near the same lap times.


You smell somethin?... I smell somthin......LOL It is 10" shorter than Columbus.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Question for our local Paint Pro's ( Jonsey Scott B.) How long can Liquid paint mask stay on a body before it becomes an issue with coming off? I'm hoping it can stay on for about 3 to 5 days.
> 
> Thanks... David


I've left it on a couple of weeks before. Still came off just fine. We'll see if Jonesy agrees. 3-5 days is normal for me. I work on things as I can, so my paint jobs can take me a week or so working on and off. 

Here's a new one for a racer at Indy RC. Tried to create a Super Duty 455 style Trans Am. Bringing it Friday night! Needs numerals. He's going to do that.


----------



## Waltss2k

17.5 has already fizzled out unfortunately and I've already converted mine over for usgt. Had to add 110 grams and not 100% sure that I will even run. Going to throw it out there and see how it does since my 12th scale is still destroyed but I will for sure be running WGT.


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks Scott, I was thinking the LM should be good for at least a week. I'm going to try and not rush my next paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This Friday I'm planning on making sure everyone's tires in VTA are properly inflated. If anyone's tires are under-inflated, I'm sure there will be plenty of hot air in the pits we can use to pump them back up.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This Friday I'm planning on making sure everyone's tires in VTA are properly inflated. If anyone's tires are under-inflated, I'm sure there will be plenty of hot air in the pits we can use to pump them back up.


Nitrogen ROAR approved??


----------



## davidl

regets ama said:


> Nitrogen ROAR approved??


No, I think he means "Hot air, Robert Kraft/Bill Belisick approved."


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well I did pick up some air pressure gauges this week for a great price. The seller was from the east coast and did seem to be in a hurry to get rid of them. :tongue:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## microed

Waltss2k said:


> I'm not going to run 17.5, the track is just too small for it. Besides Usgt turns Damn near the same lap times.


When we have ran VTA, USGT, and 17.5 TC on the same layout, USGT is closer to VTA in lap times than it is to 17.5.


----------



## crispy

Maybe on a real track.

Walt is right. 

I can understand why Ed might not remember, it's been so long since he's run...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy RC purchased and received nearly a thousand bucks worth of click track corner pieces today and will be used to make the layout for this Friday nights on road program. I stopped in to check out the oval program and they were using the some of the new corners with two big stacks of wrapped ones ready to be unwrapped and used.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> I can understand why Ed might not remember, it's been so long since he's run...


I won't be there tonight, but I will be back next Friday. 

Great to hear they got some new track pieces.


----------



## AquaRacer

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!

We have about 11 hours until racetime at Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies.. I have been looking forward to this all week..

Cool to hear that they got some new track pieces...


----------



## Waltss2k

Cool now we can get some more good layouts with killer corners. I know that was always one of the problems me and David Franklin ran into a lot trying to come up with a new layout and get to the end and have to change up because there wasn't enough corners .


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Indy RC purchased and received nearly a thousand bucks worth of click track corner pieces today and will be used to make the layout for this Friday nights on road program.


I guess if guys like me would quit HITTING the pieces, they would last a little longer. 

_Grand Prix of Indianapolis_ tix are on sale I saw today. Bargain for General Admission, $25. We did that last year and walked around to different corners of the track. it was awesome. I really didn't want a reserved seat. 

http://www.indianapolismotorspeedway.com/events/grandprix/buy-tickets

See you dudes tonight.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from last night...

You should be able to right click to save them to your hard drive if you want.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If I ever decided to run a pan car on-road class, I would most likely run WGT. However, I'm not a big fan of the squashed looking bodies that most people run in this class. I understand that these bodies are the best performing, but is there another option?

Basically what other bodies would work okay but look a little closer to their 1:1 versions?


----------



## crispy

http://www.rcmart.com/tamiya-51520-mazda-787b-no18-1991-mans-hours-body-parts-p-38671.html

Somebody posted this on RCTech: http://www.rctech.net/forum/12912104-post196.html


----------



## ThrottleKing

World GT body rules:
Bodies must be based on production front engine - rear drive autos
Body must be a replica of an original, 2 door sports/gt production car or based on a full sized auto which has been raced in a major series (Speed World Challenge, FIA GT Championship, ALMS GT1 + GT2, Japanese GT Championship, etc.)
Bodies must be of a model year no older than 10 years prior to the year of
submittal.

1/12 Rules:
8.7.3.2 Tire type: Foam only
8.7.3.3 Battery Cells: 1s, 3.7v nominal lipo battery
8.7.3.4 Transmission: Single speed only
8.7.3.5 Rear suspension and drive:
Single, one-piece drive axle only
No independent suspension allowed.
8.7.3.6 Body style: Can-Am, GTP and WSC
8.7.3.7 Wheel arch cut-outs: Maximum 10 mm over tire diameter.
8.7.3.8 Ground clearance:
Carpet surfaces: Minimum 3mm under all parts of the vehicle excluding the spur
gear.
8.7.3.9 The use of a rollover antenna is permitted, it must have a blunt end/cap.
Maximum height from ground 35 cm.


----------



## davidl

*WGT Bodies*

So, does that mean the Riley from McAllister fits the WGT rules and only needs submission for approval to be added to the body list?


----------



## ThrottleKing

If it fits in these restrictions then I guess it could be legal if sent in from Gary McAllister

8.7.4.6 Body style:
 Can-Am/GTP/WSC, GT/GT-1/Trans-Am or World GT
8.7.4.6.2 World GT body rules:
 Bodies must be based on production front engine - rear drive autos
 Body must be a replica of an original, 2 door sports/gt production car or based on
a full sized auto which has been raced in a major series (Speed World Challenge,
FIA GT Championship, ALMS GT1 + GT2, Japanese GT Championship, etc.)
 Bodies must be of a model year no older than 10 years prior to the year of
submittal.
 Bodies deemed unrealistic or out of scale will not be approved. The burden of
proof lies with the manufacturer to provide documentation for submitted bodies.
 Acceptable documentation for proof of scale realism shall be pictures of original
1:1 car from the top, front, rear and sides and or manufacturers dimensional data
for production vehicle
 Overall roof height shall be measured with the car ready too run.
 The rear of the body must be trimmed no more than 40mm higher than the
ground level with the body mounted.
 Minimum dimension, center base of body windshield to intersection of hood and
front grill 135mm
 Minimum body width at the base of the windshield 145mm
 Maximum body width: 205mm
 Minimum body material thickness .030” to be measured by a cut out in the upper
rear or front windshield

8.7.4.6.3 World GT wing rules:
 Wing must be fastened to the rear deck of body
 Rear Wing may not be higher than roof height
8.7.4.7 Wheel arch cut-outs: Maximum 0.375” over tire diameter.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well in about one years time our thread has climbed it's way to the number two spot on the forum in the On-Road section. Not too shabby since the number one thread has been up for 6.5 years.:hat:

Both threads from Indiana!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

WGT participation would slightly benefit if someone would post a half dozen to dozen bodies legal to run in WGT. Name, part number and link would be appreciated by those who are interested.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Well in about one years time our thread has climbed it's way to the number two spot on the forum in the On-Road section. Not too shabby since the number one thread has been up for 6.5 years.:hat:
> 
> Both threads from Indiana!!!


There are four "Indy" threads that are locked that have the following number of replies that still rank ahead of this one.

7538
6155
4737
4473

Two for Indy RC/Slots and two R/CAR threads. If you add those 23,000+ posts to our total, we're so far ahead it's not even funny.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If I ever decided to run a pan car on-road class, I would most likely run WGT. However, I'm not a big fan of the squashed looking bodies that most people run in this class. I understand that these bodies are the best performing, but is there another option?
> 
> Basically what other bodies would work okay but look a little closer to their 1:1 versions?


There is a list of approved bodies. WGT hasn't been around long enough for the designers to give us the ultimate performance in a body. But, they are starting to do that now and things will get crazy before long. The list of bodies goes way back and there are some nice looking Toyota and Vette bodies. So there are some bodies that you will probably like in that list. This is no different than the USGT and VTA bodies in that there are some fast ones and others not so fast. There are some nice looking ones and some that look squashed.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> There are four "Indy" threads that are locked that have the following number of replies that still rank ahead of this one.
> 
> 7538
> 6155
> 4737
> 4473
> 
> Two for Indy RC/Slots and two R/CAR threads. If you add those 23,000+ posts to our total, we're so far ahead it's not even funny.



We need another argument to really raise the post numbers!:hat:


----------



## crispy

I'm on it. Let me get my controversy generator out.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here is some controversy / suggestion. That we print out and post the rules for all of the classes that we run on Friday nights. This would be good for people that happen to come buy and had questions or if anyone of us had questions. It is 4 classes of cars, not that hard to do. 

Looking forward to Friday already.


----------



## BadSign

The Black Art (CRC) GT86 is based on the toyota gt86, it looks pretty close to the real thing. I think a lot of USGT bodies, like the corvette, would work fine being 200mm.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I'm on it. Let me get my controversy generator out.


Easy. Let's have a drift class. It would attract lots of younger participants.
Or on-road slash with 1/5 bodies? 
How about 1/8 motorcycles?
Pro 10 pan car?
I'm full of ideas.


----------



## davidl

AquaRacer said:


> Here is some controversy / suggestion. That we print out and post the rules for all of the classes that we run on Friday nights. This would be good for people that happen to come buy and had questions or if anyone of us had questions. It is 4 classes of cars, not that hard to do.
> 
> Looking forward to Friday already.


You have Google. Look em up and post/Print/Distribute


----------



## Here's Chucky!

AquaRacer said:


> Here is some controversy / suggestion. That we print out and post the rules for all of the classes that we run on Friday nights. This would be good for people that happen to come buy and had questions or if anyone of us had questions. It is 4 classes of cars, not that hard to do.
> 
> Looking forward to Friday already.


Lots of people try and help and chip in during race night when they are there but it falls on the proprietor to post and do everything you mentioned.

One of the best places to check out rules and what not for Indy RC is on the actual website that was created by our own local man not a myth, Scott Black who in my opinion along side Brian Smith are one of the better ambassadors for our hobby here in Indy. Most everybody is willing to help a fellow enthusiast out at any given time but these two for the most part go beyond so a big thanks to them.

Below is the Indy RC web link.

http://indyrc.homestead.com/


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results - Onroad January 23, 2015*

Below are Indy RC results from Friday, On-Road night - January 23, 2015.

I can't post the results every week because I don't run every week but when I do I will post.

VTA is becoming a battle for 2nd place with Houston finding another gear and totally crushing the competition week in and week out as of late. Congrats and good job to him and others who participated and had a good time. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## AquaRacer

davidl said:


> You have Google. Look em up and post/Print/Distribute


Looked up and printed. Will have them on Friday.


----------



## AquaRacer

Another point of controversy. Weigh all the winners of each main every night or weigh all the cars before the beginning of the qualifiers. They did it with VTA this past weekend. Just an idea.


----------



## AquaRacer

Well Crispy, you wanted the post count to go up. Looks like you accomplished what you set out to do.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*VTA Tech at Indy RC*



AquaRacer said:


> Another point of controversy. Weigh all the winners of each main every night or weigh all the cars before the beginning of the qualifiers. They did it with VTA this past weekend. Just an idea.


In all fairness each class should be tech'd but when it's only a club night it's difficult for a track to do so.

Pertaining to VTA, there is no tolerance in the rules so anything under weight, ride height, etc would to me deem to be illegal.


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Well Crispy, you wanted the post count to go up. Looks like you accomplished what you set out to do.


I've been quiet. I haven't done a thing.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here's Chucky! said:


> In all fairness each class should be tech'd but when it's only a club night it's difficult for a track to do so.
> 
> Pertaining to VTA, there is no tolerance in the rules so anything under weight, ride height, etc would to me deem to be illegal.


Yes, anything that would be under weight, below minimum ride height would be illegal. If the check is done before the racing, ask the individual to go fix it before he races and recheck him.

I had been the person doing the tech work at races at RCAR and if you didn't pass at the bigger races, you didn't get to race that round. I wouldn't want something like that at INDY RC. Just for everyone to follow the rules.

Maybe tech the cars randomly, not every Friday.. Very time consuming this could be. We have rules and they should be followed..


----------



## crispy

None of the racers want to be the one to point out to their "friends" that their car is out of compliance. I can understand that.

I've suggested numerous times that these inspections could be done randomly and fairly very easily. Just get a game die that has eight or ten sides and roll it. Judd could also ask a DIFFERENT person each week to be judge and jury. That way everyone knows they don't want to do it any more than they do. Also, keeps everyone from being mad at Chuck. We already have enough reasons to be mad at Chuck... :tongue:

We do need a better system for tech'ing ride height. For example, a 5mm square bar that can be slid underneath works better than one person's gauge. Also, define the process better. Do you push the car down first? Can you bounce or lift up one the chassis? I personally just drop my car from a height of 1-2" and then don't touch it before I measure ride height. I have no idea what the proper process is.

Also, there are a couple cars that aren't cut on the cut lines allowing them to be slammed lower than intended. Not asking them to toss out that body, but perhaps the next one could be cut properly...?


----------



## AquaRacer

When I raced at RCAR they had some aluminum sheet stock that would slide under the whole chassis. If I recall correctly there was one for 3,4 & 5mm ride heights. I will look into this and see what can be had. McMaster Carr is a great source for stuff like this. Shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## AquaRacer

Mc Master Carr comes through... Not expensive at all.. Bar stock that is 40mm wide and a foot long. I will order some in and donate it to the track. This way we have some ride height gauges to use for tech purposes. 

Metric Rectangular Bars—Unpolished

Yield Strength: 35,000 psi
Hardness: Soft (95 Brinell)
Temper: Heat Treated (T6)
Meet ASTM B221

Width tolerance for 30 mm to 50 mm wide bars is ±0.356 mm. Flatness tolerance is 0.006" per inch of width. Length tolerance is ±1/4".
Wd.,
mm 1 ft.
3 mm Thick (±0.152 mm)
40mm wide	9146T26 $3.00

4 mm Thick (±0.178 mm)
40mm wide	9146T35 $4.01

5 mm Thick (±0.178 mm)
40mm wide	9146T44 $4.51


----------



## Waltss2k

I liked running Can am and GT bodies when I ran pan car ( Straight Axle as it were called 20 years ago ). I have only seen the Ginna , Sophia, and CRC bodies ran in person but I have wandered if there will be other bodies in the near future.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Now I have a question for Dale at Protoform. On the Protoform site they list the Gianna lwt version as .025 lexan. On the ROAR site for rules on the body the min allowed is .030. Now I have to scour the net to find out if this one is legal or not and why the discrepancy in the rules. Ok in the listing I found on Protoform's site the Reg wt Gianna is ROAR /BRCA approved and the Ltwt version does not say this.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is the current list of ROAR legal bodies. Some car bodys that are out there have not been re-approved and or their approval has expired.


Scale	Type	Manufacturer	Part Number	Approval Expires
1/10	200MM	Desoto Racing	21052	9/10/2015
1/10	200MM	Desoto Racing	60118	8/12/2016
1/10	200MM	Desoto Racing	PN 2052 MTB002EVO/EFRA 2052	10/6/2017
1/10	200mm	Desoto Racing/Blitz	60114 (EFRA2042)	8/2/2015
1/10	200MM	Protofoprm	PF1539	5/27/2017
1/10	200MM	Protoform	1524	12/2/2016
1/10	200mm	RC America Kruzer V2 (EFRA2044)	RCA510	6/27/2015
1/10	200mm	RC America Spark V1 (EFRA2048))	RCA514	6/27/2015
1/10	200MM	Shepherd EFRA 2033	2033	9/26/2015
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	Bitty Design	BDTC-190M (EFRA4045 molded)	12/17/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	BITTYDESIGN	BDTC-190MC (EFRA4042) w/ BD Stamp	5/9/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	BITTYDESIGN	BDTC-190NRD (EFRA4041) w/ BD Stamp	5/9/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	BITTYDESIGN	BDTC-190SRK3.0 (EFRA 4034)	3/3/2017
1/10	T2 Electric Touring	Desoto Racing/Blitz	60211 (EFRA4028)	8/2/2015
1/10	T2 Electric Touring	Desoto Racing/Blitz	60216 (EFRA4035)	4/5/2016
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	Protoform	PF 1541 (Must have EFRA4044 molded)	1/14/2018
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	PROTOFORM	PF1487 (EFRA4017)	6/6/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	PROTOFORM	PF1498 (EFRA4020)	6/6/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	PROTOFORM	PF1525 (EFRA4024 added)	12/2/2016
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	PROTOFORM	PF1536	11/18/2016
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	SWEEP RACING	SD0016V2	4/3/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	SWEEP RACING	SD0019	9/20/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	VIPER RC/BLITZ	60215A (must be A)	7/22/2017
1/10	T2 ELECTRIC TOURING	VIPER RC/BLITZ	60217	6/25/2017
1/10	TOURING CAR T2	PROTOFORM	PF1487-01/EFRA4017	6/6/2017
1/10	WORLD GT	CRC/Black Art	4180/BA007	1/7/2017
1/10	WORLD GT	PARMA	10225	2/27/2015
1/10	WORLD GT	Protoform	PF 1534	4/16/2016
1/12	GTP	PARMA	10125	2/27/2015
1/12	LMP	CRC/ Black Art	BA005	2/28/2015
1/12	LMP	PROTOFORM	PF1611	2/19/2016
1/12	LMP	Protoform	PF1612	2/4/2016
1/12	LMP	PROTOFORM	PF1614	10/2/2017
1/8	CanAm	RC America Lola 012 (EFRA31529)	RCA516	6/27/2015
1/8	LMP	Desoto Racing	PN 31537 MTB001/EFRA31535	10/6/2017
1/8	LMP	Desoto Racing/Blitz	60410 (EFRA31526)	8/2/2015
1/8	LMP	Desoto Racing/Blitz	60412	4/5/2016
1/8	LMP	Desoto Racing/Blitz	60413	6/26/2016
1/8	LMP	Matrix Tires USA	MT-B001	4/12/2016
1/8	LMP	PROTOFORM	PF 1533	2/4/2016
1/8	LMP	Protoform	PF1504 (EFRA35512)	12/2/2016
1/8	LMP	Protoform	PF1523	12/2/2016
1/8	LMP	Shepherd EFRA 31524	31524	9/26/2015


----------



## ThrottleKing

Someone needs to get McAllister to send some in for approval. I can also see cars that have fallen off the approved T2 list popping up in USGT since the rules there state it can't be on the T2 list and I would assume that means the current list since it is so vague.


Here is the body rules for USGT copied off the site:

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Now I see how the Prototype bodies got in. It says discouraged but not illegal. I might have to sport an old Protoform Stratus 3.0 then since it has been off the T2 list for years.


----------



## crispy

If you've followed the USGT thread on RCTech, "some people" have taken the rules people to task for allowing those prototype bodies at all. Their answer has been "well, the people that are winning aren't using them". 

What happens when somebody makes a really really good body that looks like the cars that just ran Daytona and it IS good. Everyone will be running one body.

Also, the word "discouraged" has no place in any rule book.


----------



## Waltss2k

AquaRacer said:


> Mc Master Carr comes through... Not expensive at all.. Bar stock that is 40mm wide and a foot long. I will order some in and donate it to the track. This way we have some ride height gauges to use for tech purposes.
> 
> Metric Rectangular Bars—Unpolished
> 
> Yield Strength: 35,000 psi
> Hardness: Soft (95 Brinell)
> Temper: Heat Treated (T6)
> Meet ASTM B221
> 
> Width tolerance for 30 mm to 50 mm wide bars is ±0.356 mm. Flatness tolerance is 0.006" per inch of width. Length tolerance is ±1/4".
> Wd.,
> mm 1 ft.
> 3 mm Thick (±0.152 mm)
> 40mm wide	9146T26 $3.00
> 
> 4 mm Thick (±0.178 mm)
> 40mm wide	9146T35 $4.01
> 
> 5 mm Thick (±0.178 mm)
> 40mm wide	9146T44 $4.51


That's what they use at the bigger races for checking ride height.


----------



## Waltss2k

Mr. Lee you have a pm.


----------



## crispy

.178mm tolerance is pretty big for that scale.

If you ended up with a bar that was 5.16mm, you'd be DQ'ing a bunch of legal cars that are right at 5mm.

That being said, we should still have them get one. More than likely it will be within .05mm.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> One of the best places to check out rules and what not for Indy RC is on the actual website that was created by our own local man not a myth, Scott Black who in my opinion along side Brian Smith are one of the better ambassadors for our hobby here in Indy. Most everybody is willing to help a fellow enthusiast out at any given time but these two for the most part go beyond so a big thanks to them.


I could not agree more. Well said Chuck.


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> .178mm tolerance is pretty big for that scale.
> 
> If you ended up with a bar that was 4.84mm, you'd be DQ'ing a bunch of legal cars that are right at 5mm.
> 
> That being said, we should still have them get one. More than likely it will be within .05mm.


Crispy,
If we had to you can always add a piece of cellophane tape to make up the difference in height. Getting something that is precision ground to a .01mm is most likely very expensive endeavor. Anywho, if you read my post, I said that I was going to order these pieces and donate them to the track.. They are on their way and I should have them with me on Friday.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> .178mm tolerance is pretty big for that scale.
> 
> If you ended up with a bar that was 4.84mm, you'd be DQ'ing a bunch of legal cars that are right at 5mm.
> 
> That being said, we should still have them get one. More than likely it will be within .05mm.


If the bar is 4.84, why would a car with taller-than-necessary ride height be DQ'd?


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> If the bar is 4.84, why would a car with taller-than-necessary ride height be DQ'd?


Who said 4.84? I'm pretty sure I said 5.16...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Who said 4.84? I'm pretty sure I said 5.16...


Uh huh, you sure did 

You like the Edit tool dontcha?


----------



## cwoods34

I'll have some 17.5 motors to get rid of once I get back.

1 Orca RX 17.5, 1 R1 Wurks 17.5, 1 Team Scream 17.5

$30, $30, and $40 respectively. All still have some good laps left in them.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

cwoods34 said:


> I'll have some 17.5 motors to get rid of once I get back.
> 
> 1 Orca RX 17.5, 1 R1 Wurks 17.5, 1 Team Scream 17.5
> 
> $30, $30, and $40 respectively. All still have some good laps left in them.


I'd take the r1 17.5 if not spoken for yet Cody.

Thanks


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> I'll have some 17.5 motors to get rid of once I get back.
> 
> 1 Orca RX 17.5, 1 R1 Wurks 17.5, 1 Team Scream 17.5
> 
> $30, $30, and $40 respectively. All still have some good laps left in them.


I'll take the Team Scream. :wave:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Like some others, I don't want to mess with roll out so can someone (Walt, David, JW) give me an FDR (maybe spur and pinion) to start with for World GT please? When I get mine together and painted I am just going to put a new set of wheels and tires on it and go...

Thanks


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Like some others, I don't want to mess with roll out so can someone (Walt, David, JW) give me an FDR (maybe spur and pinion) to start with for World GT please? When I get mine together and painted I am just going to put a new set of wheels and tires on it and go...
> 
> Thanks


If you're not trying tires down, id'd get a pinion in the mid 30's and an 88 spur


----------



## ThrottleKing

Chuck, if your running full cut the 88 x 37 at 35* timing.


----------



## crispy

The whole cutting of tires is what has caused me to back off of 12th scale. Seems like the car runs a ton better on new tires. But I can't afford new ones every 4th week nor can I lathe them myself.

If WGT was run with full uncut tires, it would be much less of a barrier to entry...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> The whole cutting of tires is what has caused me to back off of 12th scale. Seems like the car runs a ton better on new tires. But I can't afford new ones every 4th week nor can I lathe them myself.
> 
> If WGT was run with full uncut tires, it would be much less of a barrier to entry...


You don't have to cut them but a truing machine is necessary to keep them in good shape. The tires cone and you can true them and they are like new again until you get down to the rim. In my experience I get more new tire runs out of foams than I do racing rubber tires. In terms of feel. Foams always feel good after a fresh cut and the Jaco's or Sweeps get somewhat smooshy after about 4-6 race nights. Now don't get me wrong rubber tires last two to three times longer than a set of foams but the foams have more consistent performance over their lifespan. Tire truer also makes scrubbing/ breaking in sticker tires easier and faster if you have the arbor for them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> The whole cutting of tires is what has caused me to back off of 12th scale. Seems like the car runs a ton better on new tires. But I can't afford new ones every 4th week nor can I lathe them myself.
> 
> If WGT was run with full uncut tires, it would be much less of a barrier to entry...


If that is all that is holding you back though, give them to me and I will true them for you. Nancy!LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> The whole cutting of tires is what has caused me to back off of 12th scale. Seems like the car runs a ton better on new tires. But I can't afford new ones every 4th week nor can I lathe them myself.
> 
> If WGT was run with full uncut tires, it would be much less of a barrier to entry...


You probably could afford them if you didn't buy a new body and paint every other week for both VTA and Usgt. J/k ( Lol sorry Gary I couldn't resist. )
I know that running WGT I don't go through the tires like I do in 12th scale. Matter fact I'm still on my first set of WGT tires and probably have at least 3 or 4 more weeks on them before I pull them off and save them for a big race where I will want them cut way down.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*WGT Indy RC Gearing Starting Point*



BadSign said:


> If you're not trying tires down, id'd get a pinion in the mid 30's and an 88 spur





ThrottleKing said:


> Chuck, if your running full cut the 88 x 37 at 35* timing.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> If that is all that is holding you back though, give them to me and I will true them for you. Nancy!LOL


That and I've recently made strides in getting my USGT car sorted out. I like running it too. Really hard to run three classes.

Thanks for the offer though. I've got to take some time off here soon. Maybe after that, I'll consider getting one. I need David Lee to upgrade so I can buy his hand-me-downs.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> You probably could afford them if you didn't buy a new body and paint every other week for both VTA and Usgt. J/k ( Lol sorry Gary I couldn't resist. )


That's fine. I don't disagree with that. I do like my bodies and playing with paint colors.

BTW, I'm only on my third USGT body. Two 350Zs and now the Riley.

No comment on the VTA bodies...


----------



## cwoods34

All 3 motors are spoken for. Thanks!


----------



## microed

Anyone up for some 17.5 TC action this Friday?


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Anyone up for some 17.5 TC action this Friday?


I will be there with mine. At least as far as now goes. Reggio might be in town Friday too but I can't say for sure. Maybe Walt and a few others that have a car ready will bring them out too. I know David Franklin has a mean 17.5. His car is has been lookin real good.


----------



## Waltss2k

Here's Chucky! said:


> Like some others, I don't want to mess with roll out so can someone (Walt, David, JW) give me an FDR (maybe spur and pinion) to start with for World GT please? When I get mine together and painted I am just going to put a new set of wheels and tires on it and go...
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately for me it comes down to tire size, motor, timing and all the same caractoristics as 12th scale. As of right now with the motor I'm running and tire size I'm running a 88 spur and 37 pinion. I can bring my tire truer and true tires if anyone wants.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to still try and make it Friday. It's still the plan, but they are inducing my daughter Thursday morning so I will have a grandson sometimes before the weekend.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I will be there with mine. At least as far as now goes. Reggio might be in town Friday too but I can't say for sure. Maybe Walt and a few others that have a car ready will bring them out too. I know David Franklin has a mean 17.5. His car is has been lookin real good.


I wont be there this Friday...going down to Columbus and run some "breakout" Oval. I will have the 17.5 turning laps on Sat.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Raced at Indy RC last Friday night, then got up and ran some "wet" oval with the Admirals at Carmel HS. It was the "Duel in the Pool" event. Next one is February 28th. Because of the pool size, you are restricted to 2S power instead of normal 4S. A few mishaps took place but not involving me! 

The other nice thing is you don't have to marshal, but lost parts are a bit of a problem. 

Guests always welcome. Good turnout for racing. Some really nice scale boats too and a couple submarines.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Raced at Indy RC last Friday night, then got up and ran some "wet" oval with the Admirals at Carmel HS. It was the "Duel in the Pool" event. Next one is February 28th. Because of the pool size, you are restricted to 2S power instead of normal 4S. A few mishaps took place but not involving me!
> 
> The other nice thing is you don't have to marshal, but lost parts are a bit of a problem.
> 
> Guests always welcome. Good turnout for racing. Some really nice scale boats too and a couple submarines.
> 
> http://youtu.be/IHCKGDKOsao


Looks awesome! Thanks for posting video...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I'm going to still try and make it Friday. It's still the plan, but they are inducing my daughter Thursday morning so I will have a grandson sometimes before the weekend.


That is great "Pappy" :hat:


----------



## asylum xtreme

*for sale*

hay guys if anyone is interested I have a new hot bodys xxxtc car I need to sale. the car has been built but not run it will include a set of new unglued tires and older novak 25.5 motor. it has a spring kit and all the tuning parts from kit. I have the box and direction. 200.00 

I also have a hudy automatic tire truer I need to sell. 300.00 has brs cuttter


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> That and I've recently made strides in getting my USGT car sorted out. I like running it too. Really hard to run three classes.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though. I've got to take some time off here soon. Maybe after that, I'll consider getting one. I need David Lee to upgrade so I can buy his hand-me-downs.


What do you want me to upgrade to?


----------



## Waltss2k

Been at the hospital since 5:30 am, the process has started so now it's wait time for the grandson to make his appearance.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> What do you want me to upgrade to?


Exactly. I have to wait for CRC to come out with something newer...


----------



## cwoods34

Sure is lots of traction down here in Florida.....


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Sure is lots of traction down here in Florida.....


Must be from all the hot air...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Must be from all the hot air...


It's blowin' down from the Indy area....


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> Sure is lots of traction down here in Florida.....


So there's another "Track with bite" you should be used to that. I bet Monti is loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

*WGT & USGT Bodies*

We now have the Sophia and Gianna bodies and the Jaguar & Riley bodies available at HobbyTown North store. WGT tires are also in stock.


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> We now have the Sophia and Gianna bodies and the Jaguar & Riley bodies available at HobbyTown North store. WGT tires are also in stock.


What about the new Protoform Dodge Dart touring car body ?


----------



## rcdano

Hey 12th scale guys, I got a question. I don't know if this is normal or not as all the 12th scale cars I've owned have had this "problem". I was going through my car tonight to get it ready for tomorrow and was checking toe and camber and I decided to check the front and rear tire width. One thing that has always bothered me is that if you take a straight edge ruler and put it flat against the face of the rear tire and look at the face of the front tire in relation to the ruler there is a gap from the face of the front tire to the ruler by about an 1/8th of an inch (maybe not that much but it is noticeable) but if I go to the other side and do the same thing the face of the front and rear tire are touching the ruler (this is on the right side of the car). So basically what I am saying is the left front wheel seems to be pulled or shoved in farther in relation to the rear wheel. My thinking is that since this type of chassis is made to turn left and right that the width should be symmetrical all the way around or there should be equal "gap" between the front and rear widths on each side? I have everything shimmed equally up front and rear as per instructions. I know you can adjust the width as a tuning option but as I said this has been the case with all the 12ths that I have owned.


----------



## ThrottleKing

rcdano said:


> Hey 12th scale guys, I got a question. I don't know if this is normal or not as all the 12th scale cars I've owned have had this "problem". I was going through my car tonight to get it ready for tomorrow and was checking toe and camber and I decided to check the front and rear tire width. One thing that has always bothered me is that if you take a straight edge ruler and put it flat against the face of the rear tire and look at the face of the front tire in relation to the ruler there is a gap from the face of the front tire to the ruler by about an 1/8th of an inch (maybe not that much but it is noticeable) but if I go to the other side and do the same thing the face of the front and rear tire are touching the ruler (this is on the right side of the car). So basically what I am saying is the left front wheel seems to be pulled or shoved in farther in relation to the rear wheel. My thinking is that since this type of chassis is made to turn left and right that the width should be symmetrical all the way around or there should be equal "gap" between the front and rear widths on each side? I have everything shimmed equally up front and rear as per instructions. I know you can adjust the width as a tuning option but as I said this has been the case with all the 12ths that I have owned.


Do you have a set up board with the width markings? Does the car have a hole on the bottom plate in the rear designating the centerline. If so measure from the centerline to both sides. My guess is that you have used too many or not enough shims to one or both sides in the rear regardless of the manual. Many companies have running changes to cars that never gets updated in the mass produced manuals. You just have to find the centerline and go from there.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> What about the new Protoform Dodge Dart touring car body ?


I have one you can try out before buying. I haven't liked it in either class on any grip level yet.


----------



## rcdano

ThrottleKing said:


> Do you have a set up board with the width markings? Does the car have a hole on the bottom plate in the rear designating the centerline. If so measure from the centerline to both sides. My guess is that you have used too many or not enough shims to one or both sides in the rear regardless of the manual. Many companies have running changes to cars that never gets updated in the mass produced manuals. You just have to find the centerline and go from there.


Thanks so much for the response Throttleking! No, I do not have a setup board but I think I will be picking one up tomorrow, lol! Yes, it does have a very small hole in the back as it does in the front also. I was pretty sure that the shimming was the case but sometimes with these things you never know, I've seen things where I'm like "that's how it's supposed to be?", lol! Thanks again!:wave:


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Snowbirds On Road*

We have at least 3 Indy drivers in Florida this week. Cody W and Michael J legitimately wearing shorts for the climate.

Cody representing Serpent in 17.5 TC and Mod TC
Jonesy representing XRay in Mod TC

Available on Live RC if interested.

Have to throw in Monti P as well as he is an Indy Hometown guy as well, now living in Florida, representing Awesomatix in too many classes to mention!

Good luck to all,

Competition? Yes, even Hagberg is there.


----------



## shutes

Can anybody tell me what time track opens on Friday and what you guys run for 1/12 rules thought I mightcome check out your place tomorrow have never been there before and an address is you have one


----------



## AquaRacer

shutes said:


> Can anybody tell me what time track opens on Friday and what you guys run for 1/12 rules thought I mightcome check out your place tomorrow have never been there before and an address is you have one


Track opens at 3pm

Address is :
Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies
5135 South Emerson Avenue
Indianapolis, Indiana 46237
317.787.7568

We run ROAR rules for 12th scale: http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2013_ROAR_Rule_Book.pdf

Here is the general rules:
17.5 motor, blinky ESC, 1S battery, Open tire, 730gram minimum weight, 3mm minimum ride height. 

Any other questions just ask..

Brian B.


----------



## Waltss2k

Well my first grandson arrived last night around 11pm after my daughter went through about 16 hours of labor. He's a little guy at 6 lbs and 13 oz. Thanks everyone hope to see you almost tonight.


----------



## anr211

regets ama said:


> We have at least 3 Indy drivers in Florida this week. Cody W and Michael J legitimately wearing shorts for the climate.
> 
> Cody representing Serpent in 17.5 TC and Mod TC
> Jonesy representing XRay in Mod TC
> 
> Available on Live RC if interested.
> 
> Have to throw in Monti P as well as he is an Indy Hometown guy as well, now living in Florida, representing Awesomatix in too many classes to mention!
> 
> Good luck to all,
> 
> Competition? Yes, even Hagberg is there.


Go Indy crew go!


----------



## crispy

anr211 said:


> Go Indy crew go!


Why aren't you down there with them?


----------



## anr211

crispy said:


> Why aren't you down there with them?


Same reason as you I suppose. Scurred and sand in my private parts.


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Snowbirds*

The SuperBowl of carpet racing in the states with a sprinkle of international flavor.

I think Brian S went there years ago, but only turned left, still quite the event to partake.


----------



## pitchblack26

Congrats Walt!


----------



## redrider1940

*Excerpt from snowbird rules on driver etiquette*

From the "Clean RC Driving" section

http://snowbirdnationals.com/snow2012/2012RacerLetter.pdf


----------



## Waltss2k

redrider1940 said:


> From the "Clean RC Driving" section
> 
> http://snowbirdnationals.com/snow2012/2012RacerLetter.pdf


This is Very True.


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me tonight, recovering from "stagecrewdaditis". I'm sore in places I forgot I had. Everyone have a good time tonight.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> No racing for me tonight, recovering from "stagecrewdaditis". I'm sore in places I forgot I had. Everyone have a good time tonight.


You missed a good one. Really a good turnout tonight for Indy R/C. I think the last main ended at 11:00 or around there. Layout was a bit too easy and the lap times reflected it but I think everyone had a good time. We got to run 17.5TC so I was happy.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results - Onroad January 30, 2015*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Please note, I did not come in last in anything last night. 

A lot of new faces last night too. Those guys from the Indy area, or were they out-of-towners?


----------



## BadSign

..........


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> You missed a good one. Really a good turnout tonight for Indy R/C. I think the last main ended at 11:00 or around there. Layout was a bit too easy and the lap times reflected it but I think everyone had a good time. We got to run 17.5TC so I was happy.


I'll miss next week, too. Busy playing stage crew for Franklin High School's production of Peter Pan. My daughter is playing Wendy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These would be better pictures if there were some CARS in them. Oh well.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It looks like you took pictures of just dudes?????????LOL


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, cuz' there's a lot of good looking women floating around the track on a Friday night...


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Yeah, cuz' there's a lot of good looking women floating around the track on a Friday night...


Especially last night. You really missed out.


----------



## Fasthound

I will soon be posting my VBC Wildfire D06 for sale. It would be great if it went to someone local. I bought it new and only raced it one night. It will go with a few extra parts and tires. Superb condition. I'm parting with it only because I can't get the time to race it. $250 if anyone is interested. 

Clint


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Jumping out of 1/12 for a while.*

12R5.2 with a C&M chassis conversion and a Pro1 rear axle conversion. This C&M chassis has only been run three times. It also has the stock chassis and axles as well as stock hubs. It will come with an extra new in the package set of Pro1 hubs. 19 pairs of new PRO1 tires, extra complete front end and two sets of spare lower arms, extra rear pivot block and axle and front ride height shims. Pro1 arbor that fits all pancar wheels and is needed for Pro1 tires. The tires are: 3 pair uncut green rears, 5 pair of blue fronts cut1.65", 4 pair of blue rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut1.65", 2 pair of green rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut 1.58", 2 pair blue fronts cut 1.58" and some old CRC tires that I had laying around. I will be removing the transponder and receiver. Futaba 9650. The Pace esc has a programming box and the instructions as well. I might have forgot a few items but the pictures are of what it comes with other than the receiver and transponder. My price is firm and I don't want to split it up. Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator. $350 local pick up.


----------



## Waltss2k

*Tamiya F1 104 For sale*

If anyone is interested I'm Letting My Tamiya F1 104. Has lots of aluminum upgrades, Stock wheels and tires along with a second set of wheels and tires, all the stock parts along with extra parts, two complete bodies and wings, spectrum s 6020 digital servo, High bite T plate, TRF aluminum damping shock with spring set. Also has the new Exotek Aluminum front end.$200 for everything. Would like to sell local to hopefully help build the F1 class up, as I am not getting out of F1 I have a new CRC F1 on the way and will have it with me this Fri to start getting track time. I will have this 104 with me as well for anyone interested.


----------



## cwoods34

I clicked the Indy Onroad thread, but it keeps directing me to an Indy For Sale thread


----------



## Fasthound

Just trying to keep it local but if it bothers people I will delete my post and let the stuff go out of state.


----------



## cwoods34

I started it, doesn't bother me.

I'll have a ton of stuff to post later anyway


----------



## Fasthound

Ah, just a little fun ribbin'. I can take that!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*1970 Cougar VTA Body*

OK VTA lovers, I painted my first Cougar body and I was just curious since there is no spoiler on the rear will it be ok to install one using any of them that come with any of the other VTA bodies you can use? I am going to leave it as is for now because I am curious to see how it handles but I'm sure a spoiler will be a plus. Any thoughts?

Side note: I hope Michael and Cody get home safe and once settled in let us know how it went down south. :thumbsup:


----------



## shutes

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Please note, I did not come in last in anything last night.
> 
> A lot of new faces last night too. Those guys from the Indy area, or were they out-of-towners?


I came from Lafayette Indiana had a great time can't wait to get back


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> OK VTA lovers, I painted my first Cougar body and I was just curious since there is no spoiler on the rear will it be ok to install one using any of them that come with any of the other VTA bodies you can use? I am going to leave it as is for now because I am curious to see how it handles but I'm sure a spoiler will be a plus. Any thoughts?


There was talk that the following rule would apply to the Cougar since it is so similar to the Mustang:

_For the HPI and Bolink/RJ Speed Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set as intended. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced._

No one locally would complain I don't think.


----------



## Waltss2k

I can't imagine at local club racing it would matter that much. Heck we let a TC body ruin both WGT and Usgt.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Summit's USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals event is coming up this month in Fort Wayne. Beautiful track and nice people if you've not been there before. Most have I think. I assume there are a good number of Indy racers going. I heard that there is a Concours Contest too? Hope so. 

They are using RC Sign Ups, but you pay at the event: http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=4158


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Snowbirds*

Country's Best of the Best:

C Woods, podium 3rd place in 17.5 TC B Main and 5th B Main for Mod TC

M Jones, 5th place in MOD TC C Main.

Stellar fields in these classes with numerous fully sponsored drivers.

Congratulations!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Glad they both took my set-up secrets seriously, and all the driver training I gave them.


----------



## cwoods34

Blue aluminum screw pack.... there's a bit over 80 screws in there, enough to do an entire car. It'll cut 15-25g off your car depending how many you replace. Also bling, because if you're gonna lose, you should look good doing it. $20

2x XRAY 30g chassis weights. They are designed for older chassis plates that have battery slots, but they bolt onto any car. Great for when your car needs that extra 30 or 60g. $15 for both

Spring set..... 4 each of 20mm Reflex Racing springs in white (12.5lb), black (13.5lb), and blue (14.8lb). These are designed for XRAY T4 shocks, but fit ANY TC shock and work great. Also are 4 each of 23mm Reflex Racing springs in white (13.0lb), light blue (14.0lb), and 2 each of blue (15.0lb). These are taller springs and will fit any shock that isn't off of an XRAY T4. I have successfully used all of these springs on my Serpent. These springs may or may not put you in the winner's circle. $40 takes them all

Also, I may have one of my Serpent TC rollers for sale soon..... anyone interested?


----------



## cwoods34

Might as well post it just in case.

Serpent Eryx TC rolling chassis. This was originally a 2.0, but I have updated it to resemble a 3.0 (the newest). It comes with an aluminum chassis, DCJ front shafts (that means double-jointed), aluminum turnbuckles, new rubber in the shocks, updated hard plastics, etc. It has all the amenities of a current pro-level TC, because it is one. I ran the setup that is currently on it at Ft Wayne and it drove great. In fact, this car is undefeated at Ft Wayne... keep that in mind. The springs are Serpent Grey front and rear, 500cst oil in the shocks, 3000cst in the rear diff. Don't bother changing the fluids. Why mess with success? The blue Tamiya shock collars incite jealousy in fellow racers and allow you to use Yokomo springs. I put blue shims throughout the car to match and topped it off by including blue wheel nuts. On top of all that, you get the assurance of knowing that setup advice for the car is just an IM away.

$300 OBO. I don't know why it turned all of my pictures 90*.

If someone wants to get really crazy and buy multiple items, I may cut the price down a little.


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> 12R5.2 with a C&M chassis conversion and a Pro1 rear axle conversion. This C&M chassis has only been run three times. It also has the stock chassis and axles as well as stock hubs. It will come with an extra new in the package set of Pro1 hubs. 19 pairs of new PRO1 tires, extra complete front end and two sets of spare lower arms, extra rear pivot block and axle and front ride height shims. Pro1 arbor that fits all pancar wheels and is needed for Pro1 tires. The tires are: 3 pair uncut green rears, 5 pair of blue fronts cut1.65", 4 pair of blue rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut1.65", 2 pair of green rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut 1.58", 2 pair blue fronts cut 1.58" and some old CRC tires that I had laying around. I will be removing the transponder and receiver. Futaba 9650. The Pace esc has a programming box and the instructions as well. I might have forgot a few items but the pictures are of what it comes with other than the receiver and transponder. My price is firm and I don't want to split it up. Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator. $350 local pick up.



I will sell the car as a roller with the C&M conversion, Stock axle, extra front end and the like new factory chassis, CRC used tires. 
Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator.
Pics are in the onroad for sale section.

$150 Shipped


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone know how well a shorty lipo would perform compared to a standard 2-cell lipo in VTA?

I'm more curious how much the battery might fall off during the run.


----------



## crispy

Dude we had this conversation two years ago!

I ran a shorty 4400 in my TC4. I had no issues.

David M. recently put one in his Tamiya thingy to save on weight. He hasn't noticed a difference.

I have one that I can loan you to try out. It IS slightly puffed, but seems to work fine.


----------



## jonesy112

I ran one two years ago while we had this conversation with great success. 

The only thing that will affect falloff during a run is mah, the more you have to start with the less percentage of total available is used during a run, meaning your end voltage is higher. 

Since VTA is limited to 5000mah, it will be the exact same in a shorty pack, a full size pack, of hell even in saddle packs


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

That's good to know. Personally I've noticed that at least 1 of my older 2-cell lipos seems to drop off during the run in VTA. It may be a combination of things such as poorly tuned car, improperly geared motor, or out of balance battery.

I would assume that any newer lipo battery should have good performance in VTA. I just was concerned that the voltage drop off of a shorty lipo might be more noticeable since they are usually less that 5000 mah.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> That's good to know. Personally I've noticed that at least 1 of my older 2-cell lipos seems to drop off during the run in VTA. It may be a combination of things such as poorly tuned car, improperly geared motor, or out of balance battery.
> 
> I would assume that any newer lipo battery should have good performance in VTA. I just was concerned that the voltage drop off of a shorty lipo might be more noticeable since they are usually less that 5000 mah.


The lipo putty in the cells them self break down over time, so an old 5000mah pack may only be 3500mah now, and that's most likely what you are noticing. This seems to happen sooner with the less expensive packs than the higher end brands (as a general rule of thumb) 

And easy way to tell is to discharge the pack then recharge it immediately to 8.4v. If it doesn't take close to 5000mah to recharge, or the internal resistance is very high (assuming your charger can measure that), the pack is getting soft and you could find more speed or performance out of a new(er) pack


----------



## anr211

I have seen as much as .1 improvement per lap with a brand new battery as opposed to a battery that has an entire carpet race season on it. This is with a battery that has been kept at storage voltage when its not in use. The improvement will be even bigger if you leave your batteries sit around charged for weeks at a time (that is terrible for lipo batteries and they will suffer from it)


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> And easy way to tell is to discharge the pack then recharge it immediately to 8.4v. If it doesn't take close to 5000mah to recharge, or the internal resistance is very high (assuming your charger can measure that), the pack is getting soft and you could find more speed or performance out of a new(er) pack


What would you discharge it to?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Just have fun, it's toy cars*

It's hard to tell someone that if their lipo isn't newer and they have squeezed every bit that they think they possibly can out of their car that they should buy and try a new higher quality lipo for $100.00. Their needs to be an "official" class (I think VTA is close) were there is as leval playing ground as possible for guys who want to not break the bank, something where it's the same motor, same lipo, fdr, tires, etc. Too many people come and go because they perceive they have to spend to win... 

In all my years I know a truly spec class will probably never be possible for the simple reasons that:

01. Lack of weekly tech
02. Nobody can agree on anything
03. Lack of integrity and honesty to adhere to rules (see number 01). I've tech'd cars for a couple weeks to help out (not any more though) and it amazed me how the same people were always illegal and had to go fix the issue and come back. Toy cars man, toy cars...


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> What would you discharge it to?


fully discharged for a lipo is considered 3.0v per cell, so to error on the side of caution, perhaps 3.1 to 3.2v per cell


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jonesy112 said:


> fully discharged for a lipo is considered 3.0v per cell, so to error on the side of caution, perhaps 3.1 to 3.2v per cell


What should you store them at if you know you aren't going to use them for a couple weeks, months? If you discharge a 2 cell lipo to 6.2 or 6.4 volts would you run risk of them going below 6 volts if stored for a while which is supposed to be bad right?

Each time I have bought a new 2 cell lipo and actually noticed what the voltage was when I put in on a charger it has usually been 7.5ish volts out of the package.


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> What should you store them at if you know you aren't going to use them for a couple weeks, months? If you discharge a 2 cell lipo to 6.2 or 6.4 volts would you run risk of them going below 6 volts if stored for a while which is supposed to be bad right?
> 
> Each time I have bought a new 2 cell lipo and actually noticed what the voltage was when I put in on a charger it has usually been 7.5ish volts out of the package.


Yes dropping below 3v per cell is bad. Usually the charger wont recognize the battery properly and wont charge it at all. The only way you can get it back is to spike it for a few seconds in NiMH charge mode to get it back above the 3v per cell so the lipo charger will function properly, but that runs the risk of damaging the lipo cells or caused them to ignite. (both of which are quite bad)

Correct, storage voltage is 3.7-3.8v per cell. 

To get your batteries to stay fresh longer and not break down internally faster, they should be stored at this whenever you arent going to use them within a day. Even from week to week you shouldnt store your battery fully charged. 

Normally after a main, the battery is close enough to storage voltage for the week so i wont do anything to that pack


----------



## big_dave_man

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's hard to tell someone that if their lipo isn't newer and they have squeezed every bit that they think they possibly can out of their car that they should buy and try a new higher quality lipo for $100.00. Their needs to be an "official" class (I think VTA is close) were there is as leval playing ground as possible for guys who want to not break the bank, something where it's the same motor, same lipo, fdr, tires, etc. Too many people come and go because they perceive they have to spend to win...
> 
> In all my years I know a truly spec class will probably never be possible for the simple reasons that:
> 
> 01. Lack of weekly tech
> 02. Nobody can agree on anything
> 03. Lack of integrity and honesty to adhere to rules (see number 01). I've tech'd cars for a couple weeks to help out (not any more though) and it amazed me how the same people were always illegal and had to go fix the issue and come back. Toy cars man, toy cars...


Too many people come and go because they don't spend enough time learning. If you don't learn, you get frustrated and quit. It happens in everything. (hobbies, sports, etc.) People think they can just show up and win. It doesn't happen like that for most of us. I've been racing for four years or so and I'm just starting to break into the top 5 or so in our club races. 

No one wants to finish last and I don't know anyone who doesn't want to go faster. I don't see anything wrong with people learning what makes a better battery, what components make a better motor, what setup to use for what track, etc.

To me, that's part of the fun. However, all of this learning should only be applied within the rules of that class. Unfortunately, there are people who push the envelope or.... flat out break the rules. I like to think this is a small majority though. 

*You don't need a $100 lipo to compete. All a person needs to do is go to www.smc-racing.net.


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of breaking the rules, I'll throw in another gear diff and an optional upper deck with the roller I'm trying to sell. 

Chuck and Walt - I will drop the motors off tomorrow evening.


----------



## davidl

*1/12 tires*

Hobbytown up north now has the new 1/12 scale double blue front tire in stock and should have the new blue front next week. We also have some VTA bodies from Mcallister and some WGT bodies from Proline.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It could be more complicated... The RC airplane flyers get grounded tomorrow (a little cold to fly anyway). The President is here giving a speech:

"A FAA NOTAM/TFR has been issued for the greater Indianapolis, IN metropolitan area for Friday, 2/6, from 1:00p until 5:30p EST. The TFR is issued for security purposes to cover VIP movement in this area. Outdoor radio control model aircraft operations are prohibited within the 32nm circle for the specific times listed below. Control Line and Free Flight modelers should use discretion when operating within the TFR. Please note that TFRs are subject to change with very short notice. Check back often for the most current NOTAM/TFR information. Timely alerts are also available on the web at: www.modelaircraft.org/membership/clubs/notams.aspx or on your cell phone at: Twitter.com/amagov.

See the link to the TFR below for more detailed information regarding the restrictions:

Map View of the Affected Area

View the TFR in Google Earth
(Open the KML file or download and open in Google Earth)

Area 1 (2/6, 1:00p – 5:30p EST) 
(32nm radius from Latitude: 39º45'26"N, Longitude: 86º16'07"W)
Area 2 (2/6, 1:00p – 2:00p EST)
(10nm radius from Latitude: 39º43'11"N, Longitude: 86º17'26"W)
Area 3 (2/6, 1:30p – 4:30p EST)
(10nm radius from Latitude: 39º47'17"N, Longitude: 86º10'10"W)
Area 4 (2/6, 4:15p – 5:30p EST)
(10nm radius from Latitude: 39º43'11"N, Longitude: 86º17'26"W)
TFR - 5/9085

Regards

Government Relations Support Team"









………………………………………


In a security zone (Temporary Flight Restriction – TFR) those monitoring the airspace must be able to tell friend from foe and in the case of unmanned aircraft there currently is no definitive way of making this distinction. It is also necessary to clear the security zone as much as possible to allow intercept forces to transit safely through the airspace. As such, the current procedure is to ground all nonessential air operations within the TFR. This includes unmanned aircraft, radio control model aircraft and all other aero sport activity.
AMA is currently working with FAA’s Special Operations Security division along with the National Aeronautic Association (NAA) and the other sport aviation groups in an effort to obtain relief for our members and the aero sport community in general.
In this effort, AMA achieved a small victory by gaining clarification regarding the intent of the restrictions. Previously the NOTAMs spoke to prohibiting “model aircraft” operations within the TFR. This left unclear whether this included control line and free flight activities. AMA sought clarification from the FAA Special Operations Security Center (SOSC) and was able to get this issue resolved. The language in TFRs now refers to “radio control model aircraft”, a small concession but a step in the right direction. AMA has also been successful in obtaining waivers for MA activities when short notice TFRs conflict with high-profile events.
Unfortunately, when it comes to the federal government and national security the wheels turn very slowly. AMA suspects it may be some time before we see any significant relief, and we may not see any real change until there is a change for the better in the global political environment.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Link for VTA lipo*



big_dave_man said:


> Too many people come and go because they don't spend enough time learning. If you don't learn, you get frustrated and quit. It happens in everything. (hobbies, sports, etc.) People think they can just show up and win. It doesn't happen like that for most of us. I've been racing for four years or so and I'm just starting to break into the top 5 or so in our club races.
> 
> No one wants to finish last and I don't know anyone who doesn't want to go faster. I don't see anything wrong with people learning what makes a better battery, what components make a better motor, what setup to use for what track, etc.
> 
> To me, that's part of the fun. However, all of this learning should only be applied within the rules of that class. Unfortunately, there are people who push the envelope or.... flat out break the rules. I like to think this is a small majority though.
> 
> *You don't need a $100 lipo to compete. All a person needs to do is go to www.smc-racing.net.


Is this the lipo your pointing out for VTA?

http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97&product_id=247

Thanks


----------



## big_dave_man

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is this the lipo your pointing out for VTA?
> 
> http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97&product_id=247
> 
> Thanks


No. I run the Factory Spec *Race Formula* batteries. They don't last very long when they are in stock though.

I'm far from a top level driver but I do have an icharger and can see the IR numbers on my batteries. For the money, you can't beat SMC. In my opinion, it's one of the few items where you get both quality and value. Normally you get what you pay for.


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is looking for a 13.5 motor, I have a team scream motor with only one race weekend on it for sale. I ran it at the Halloween Classic in Cleveland and ran 2nd in super stock TC. A crisp 60$ bill will take it


----------



## crispy

I'm happy to give you a $60 bill for it.

Who is on that bill? I need to find a picture online...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*McAllister Mercury Cougar VTA Body*

Here's my first Mercury Cougar body I painted for VTA. A couple boo boo's but after a couple races there's gonna be a whole lot more. :nod:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

big_dave_man said:


> No. I run the Factory Spec *Race Formula* batteries. They don't last very long when they are in stock though.
> 
> I'm far from a top level driver but I do have an icharger and can see the IR numbers on my batteries. For the money, you can't beat SMC. In my opinion, it's one of the few items where you get both quality and value. Normally you get what you pay for.


Have a link to that particular lipo?

Thanks


----------



## crispy

Hopefully you didn't screw that ILLEGAL spoiler on there...

:lol:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Hopefully you didn't screw that ILLEGAL spoiler on there...
> 
> :lol:


Uh ok, kidding aside is it really illegal? I went by the rules used for the bodies that do not have spoilers... I won't race it tonight until clarified.


----------



## big_dave_man

Here's Chucky! said:


> Have a link to that particular lipo?
> 
> Thanks


He only puts a link when they are in stock.  Unfortunately you just have to keep an eye on the website.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Uh ok, kidding aside is it really illegal? I went by the rules used for the bodies that do not have spoilers... I won't race it tonight until clarified.


I posted the appropriate section. It says what you can do for the Mustangs that come without them. 

_For the HPI and Bolink/RJ Speed Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set as intended. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced.

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Front spoiler may be extended into body to provide durability. Full rear bumper required. _

Technically, you could make the argument that it is a "body provided deck lid spoiler" just not for that car. Or... it is a lexan spoiler and if it doesn't exceed the measurements listed, it is not illegal.

It doesn't violate the SPIRIT of the rules in any case... IMO.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Lipo for VTA*



big_dave_man said:


> No. I run the Factory Spec *Race Formula* batteries. They don't last very long when they are in stock though.
> 
> I'm far from a top level driver but I do have an icharger and can see the IR numbers on my batteries. For the money, you can't beat SMC. In my opinion, it's one of the few items where you get both quality and value. Normally you get what you pay for.


This one?

http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_78&product_id=247


----------



## crispy

Oh by the way...

_It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. *Fluorescent colors*, *wild graphics*, *chromes* and *non-period correct paint schemes* are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed. _

I intentionally violate those rules as often as possible. I like being frowned upon. I'm used to it at home...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> I posted the appropriate section. It says what you can do for the Mustangs that come without them.
> 
> _For the HPI and Bolink/RJ Speed Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
> A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set as intended. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced.
> 
> Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Front spoiler may be extended into body to provide durability. Full rear bumper required. _
> 
> Technically, you could make the argument that it is a "body provided deck lid spoiler" just not for that car. Or... it is a lexan spoiler and if it doesn't exceed the measurements listed, it is not illegal.
> 
> It doesn't violate the SPIRIT of the rules in any case... IMO.


Ok ok so by reading that, again... we would be allowed to use the spoiler I have on there right? It is from the hpi 68 camaro.

Anyone else want to chime in here? Brian, Cody, Jonesy?

I'm not trying to do something illegal or be a treated like a special snowflake, I adding it was in the spirit of the rule that states "which are not provided with a spoiler" which the cougar is not provided with a spoiler.

Again I'm not racing it tonight until maybe Rob King says it ok.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Oh by the way...
> 
> _It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. *Fluorescent colors*, *wild graphics*, *chromes* and *non-period correct paint schemes* are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed. _
> 
> I intentionally violate those rules as often as possible. I like being frowned upon. I'm used to it at home...


Are you suggesting that my cougar body is something you would not have seen back in the day? I actually copied it from a paint scheme that was from back in the day so? You are so going down tonight! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ok ok so by reading that, again... we would be allowed to use the spoiler I have on there right? It is from the hpi 68 camaro.
> 
> Anyone else want to chime in here? Brian, Cody, Jonesy?
> 
> I'm not trying to do something illegal or be a treated like a special snowflake, I adding it was in the spirit of the rule that states "which are not provided with a spoiler" which the cougar is not provided with a spoiler.
> 
> Again I'm not racing it tonight until maybe Rob King says it ok.


Im not the one to ask, I havent paid any attention to the rule changes lately. The last rule sheet that I saw didnt even have that body listed as a legal body, so im clearly not up to date on the newest additions.


----------



## FrankNitti

Good looking paint job Chuck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Here's my first Mercury Cougar body I painted for VTA. A couple boo boo's but after a couple races there's gonna be a whole lot more. :nod:


I can't wait to hit that  Looks good though. Bob Yelle would be proud of it.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Oh by the way...
> 
> _It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. *Fluorescent colors*, *wild graphics*, *chromes* and *non-period correct paint schemes* are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed. _
> 
> I intentionally violate those rules as often as possible. I like being frowned upon. I'm used to it at home...


I am working on a fluorescent paint scheme. Regardless to what the rules say, it will be period correct.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Are you suggesting that my cougar body is something you would not have seen back in the day? I actually copied it from a paint scheme that was from back in the day so? You are so going down tonight! LOL! :thumbsup:


You are correct, I am going down... a pinewood derby track.

No RC for me tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I can't wait to hit that  Looks good though. Bob Yelle would be proud of it.


I agree Ed, that's really nice looking! Since the Cougar body is new, US Vintage Trans AM maybe hasn't had a chance to even deal with it yet. I think those guys have full time jobs too like the rest of us. 

Speaking of which, I better get back to mine... see you'uns tonight!

We get to enjoy a CRISPY-LESS evening....ahhhhh!


----------



## crispy

You'll find it will be quieter and boring-er...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You are correct, I am going down... a pinewood derby track. No RC for me tonight or tomorrow.


Pinewood Derby is a blast. A lot of work, but fun for the boys and the parents. :thumbsup:

Here's a video I did of ours one year for the Cub Scouts Gary: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmTBCLx5VGs


----------



## pitchblack26

Too bad you didnt race it last week Chuck.....if you had it would now have black paint all over it


----------



## crispy

Re: Pinewood Derby

Too much work to be a blast. I was in charge for four years running. Planned and prepped. Went off without a hitch.

Told 'em I wasn't doing it this year. I wanted to actually be out with my sons when they were running.

Practice and Tech is tonight at 7pm. Races tomorrow.

Their plan is TO PICKUP THE TRACK FROM STORAGE TODAY AT 4pm! That's right, the first time they will have seen it in a year is 3 hours before it has to be ready. The track is one thing, but they're installing the software on a new laptop for the first time. Got to hook it up to the USB to Serial adapter that's stored in the box for the first time. 

Unbelievable. I had everything setup, tested, with mock races run a week ahead of time. All I did on this Friday was tear it down and re-set-it-up at the school and I would STILL have issues to work through.

I am supposed to "help". I'm betting it will be more than help. It will be full on thrash mode. I need to show up with a shirt that says "Failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part..."


----------



## cwoods34

5+ years later and the rules are STILL debated on a daily basis.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> 5+ years later and the rules are STILL debated on a daily basis.


What does that tell you about the rules?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> What does that tell you about the rules?


The same thing that it tells me about some of the racers.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> What does that tell you about the rules?


That the people who the rules are made for are their own worst enemies. Instead of just accepting the rules for what they are, most people want them changed for their own benefit (blinky speedos, this body allowed, this weight, this motor, etc). Or the want the selectively enforced (this rule is an absolute, but this rule is ok to bend) 

Not referring to anyone specific, just a general statement from what can be witnessed on a daily basis on any message board across the internet, on any VTA thread anywhere.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> The same thing that it tells me about some of the racers.


Racers are always going to explore the gray areas. Eliminate the gray. Black and white only.

I wrote the Pinewood Derby rules four years ago for our Pack. There are no gray areas. Very few questions have ever come up. The ones that ANYONE could think of were addressed in a F.A.Q.

Spent one evening on it. Maybe another hour or so in subsequent years.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Racers are always going to explore the gray areas. Eliminate the gray. Black and white only.
> 
> I wrote the Pinewood Derby rules four years ago for our Pack. There are no gray areas. Very few questions have ever come up. The ones that ANYONE could think of were addressed in a F.A.Q.
> 
> Spent one evening on it. Maybe another hour or so in subsequent years.


do new things show up in pinewood derby? Its not as easy to come up with a zero gray area rule book for a constantly evolving thing


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Re: Pinewood Derby
> I need to show up with a shirt that says "Failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part..."


I've been in your shoes Gary. I did the Derby for our Pack 3 out of 5 years. Sometimes you just gotta hand it off and let it be chaos. I liked Cub Scouts, but I was sure glad when it was over. :freak:


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> do new things show up in pinewood derby? Its not as easy to come up with a zero gray area rule book for a constantly evolving thing


Seriously? The rule book has the following words in it:

"frowned upon" 
&
"discouraged"

Those are the grayest of gray words. 

FWIW, I downloaded the IndyCar rule book once. Those words do not appear once in 268 pages...


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Seriously? The rule book has the following words in it:
> 
> "frowned upon"
> &
> "discouraged"
> 
> Those are the grayest of gray words.
> 
> FWIW, I downloaded the IndyCar rule book once. Those words do not appear once in 268 pages...


Dont get me wrong, i think the wording in horrible in the VTA rule book (it might as well be replaced with "you are a total douche if you do this". but it donest help that racers dont mind being a total douche in order to go fast and win in a spec class that is designed for economical fun.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Seriously? The rule book has the following words in it:
> 
> "frowned upon"
> &
> "discouraged"
> 
> Those are the grayest of gray words.
> 
> FWIW, I downloaded the IndyCar rule book once. Those words do not appear once in 268 pages...


"Frowned upon" and "discouraged" aren't grey at all. It means LEGAL.

So if you frown upon someone doing something that's legal.... sounds like hurt feelings, not broken rules.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It would be nice if the USVTA rules were updated every quarter. The Cougar and Camaro aren't even on the list so "technically" they are illegal. HaHa!

I will just putz around with it until Rob King replies to my email about what they think since it's their rules. Maybe if I ran and won with it tonight everyone will buy a cougar body and race them next week? LOL! Monkey see monkey do. 

I'll just run my slash tonight...


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> You'll find it will be quieter and boring-er...


And the track will seem much wider.:tongue:


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> And the track will seem much wider.:tongue:


That's just mean. I rarely run into you. But you're a marked man next week.


----------



## big_dave_man

Here's Chucky! said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_78&product_id=247


Nope. Those are the regular batteries (which are still good). However, if you want the low IR batteries you need to watch for the race formula.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll have my for-sale roller with me tonight when I stop by in case anyone wants to look at it.


I also have the following to get rid of....

Orca TX 13.5 motor.... $35
Radiopost hi-speed servo with XRAY servo-saver.... $75
Speed Power 6200mah 2cell Lipo.... $30


----------



## crispy

Soooooo bummed I wasn't there tonight.

Chuck texted me and said there were 26 VTA entries.

Daaaaaaamn...

I am aware he could be pulling my leg.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Soooooo bummed I wasn't there tonight.
> 
> Chuck texted me and said there were 26 VTA entries.
> 
> Daaaaaaamn...
> 
> I am aware he could be pulling my leg.


I was pulling your leg we had 16. LOL!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*INDY RC Results, Friday - February 6, 2015*


----------



## davidl

*Race Starts*

Congrates to the VTA A-Main guys for one of the best starts I have witnessed at Indy RC in quite a while. Made the 1/12 scale guys look like dorks. I think over half the field of the 1/12 scale main was piled up in the first turn. I didn't see who started it because I was ahead of the accident, but it embarasses me that our group does that when the VTA guys show how it is done.


----------



## FrankNitti

What happened in the USGT A main ? Did everyone just give up?


----------



## TEAM PBR

I think there were alot of parts broken after the usgt A main. That track sure took it's toll. But yes wow to the vta Amain drivers. You dudes get faster every week and make it worthwhile to stick around to watch the race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know I tried to destroy the Serpent in the WGT main but it somehow kept going. I can go from Pan car to TC but in the main it got reversed to TC then Pan car and it got me all messed up.LOL


----------



## BadSign

Looks like Mr. Rennekamp has a fast car! Looking forward to next Friday, I need a break from the rest of my life.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> What happened in the USGT A main ? Did everyone just give up?


After the 4:00 mark, it was down to two cars.

I think Scott should have been going all out to break Jeremiah at that point. 

A-main win is an A-main win...


----------



## rjvk

I keep the rules the same to irritate crispy in particular. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## crispy

rjvk said:


> I keep the rules the same to irritate crispy in particular. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Wow. A celebrity guest appearance in our thread. 

I give your rules crap, but VTA and USGT are still my two favorite classes.

Can you please bless the Cougar and the spoiler issue so Chuck can run it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> What happened in the USGT A main ? Did everyone just give up?


I wound up in the #2 spot in the USGT A Main due to my excellent driving skills and ability to slingshot past the so called "good drivers" because of the mojo juice I sprinkled on my car last night.  

If the drivers that were below me try to tell you they all just broke and that caused my high placement, know that they are just whiners.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from last night. That look-down VTA start was different!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Weird. When I look at those photos above in my phone, one is upside down. On the computer, it's right side up. Beats me. :/


----------



## Here's Chucky!

FrankNitti said:


> What happened in the USGT A main ? Did everyone just give up?


JW was the only one who escaped the wrath of Scott (Mad Max) Black in the Thunder Dome! :devil:


----------



## FrankNitti

Here's Chucky! said:


> JW was the only one who escaped the wrath of Scott (Mad Max) Black in the Thunder Dome! :devil:


 Chuck.... LOL @ your reason for edit, I have mixed feelings on not being there, I may have been one of those who did not make it out, Maybe running Oval Friday night saved me a few parts.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Photos from last night. That look-down VTA start was different!


Lol! What a poser that Chuck is.

If I ever say I am going to run USGT again, somebody please talk me out of it.


----------



## crispy

You would not believe how two days of Pinewood Derby beats up an old man. I went to bed at 9:30 last night.

Anyway, I'm recovered and ready to RC. Is there anywhere to race on a Sunday?


----------



## Waltss2k

I ran usgt last week. Won't do that again.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I ran usgt last week. Won't do that again.


Why?? Are you going to get out your 17.5 car now?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> You would not believe how two days of Pinewood Derby beats up an old man. I went to bed at 9:30 last night.
> 
> Anyway, I'm recovered and ready to RC. Is there anywhere to race on a Sunday?



WAWAWAWA. Try Queen City Raceway.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Why?? Are you going to get out your 17.5 car now?


Yes Walt, get your 17.5 out. I have more fun running last in 17.5 than I would if I won the USGT A-main.


----------



## Waltss2k

I might bring it. Still don't like running 17.5 there. I will definitely be bringing the pan cars and my new F1.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I might bring it. Still don't like running 17.5 there. I will definitely be bringing the pan cars and my new F1.


It is about 10ft shorter than Columbus. there is no reason other than less grip to not race there. FWIW I ran on some Jaco blues the other night on the Thunderdome layout during pre race practice and was comfortable with it out there. Sure it would have been way better on Greens or 28's but it got around pretty good. I think I will be there as I heard from the boss that she and her sister are going to see that atrocity of a movie 50 Shades of Crap.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will watch your F1 and I hope you get a better following than I did when I pushed for the class under the TCS guidlines which I think hurt it more than it did for it. UF1 is the way to go.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I will watch your F1 and I hope you get a better following than I did when I pushed for the class under the TCS guidlines which I think hurt it more than it did for it. UF1 is the way to go.


Huh. Wish someone woulda thought of that before now


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm just going after track time with my F1. I don't see it taking off, but then again with the new line of F1's that are out there like the new CRC , Speed pashion, and he'll Xray has the newest chassis out. UF1 rules is the only way to go.


----------



## AquaRacer

Waltss2k said:


> . UF1 rules is the only way to go.


UF1 Rules would be the way to go. 

3 minute qualifiers, 3 15 minute main sessions with 2 mandatory pit stops per main session. 

Could be very interesting ??? 

Definitely more strategy than just going all out for 5 or so minutes.


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> UF1 Rules would be the way to go.
> 
> 3 minute qualifiers, 3 15 minute main sessions with 2 mandatory pit stops per main session.
> 
> Could be very interesting ???


That's asking a lot of your fellow racers.

I'm not marshaling that. 

Period.


----------



## AquaRacer

Those are UF-1 rules as they are written. Just saying! It is all just an idea Crispy. If you were to run that class you might think differently. 

Here is a link:http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/


----------



## AquaRacer

I think it could be interesting to run 15 minute mains.


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> I think it could be interesting to run 15 minute mains.


Interesting is not the word that comes to my mind.

One might wonder why does one class get 45 minutes of main racing for $10 and they get 6 minutes for the same money?


----------



## AquaRacer

Crispy, I do see your point but Rules are Rules.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> That's asking a lot of your fellow racers.
> 
> I'm not marshaling that.
> 
> Period.


I agree with Gary on this one. That would be hard on us old guys.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> That's asking a lot of your fellow racers.
> 
> I'm not marshaling that.
> 
> Period.


Plus 1 on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Cmon guys. All that I was doing is pointing out what the UF1 rules are. The likely hood of F1 taking off again I do not see being a reality at this time. If it was, my guess it would be 5 or 6 minute heats. The idea of 15 minute mains sounds appealing especially with the mandatory pit stops. A little more strategy involved in the racing then. That is just an idea though, even though that is the UF1 rules. I think what Walt was implying is that we do not use TCS rules if F1 was to be revived. The ability to use a multitude of chassis's not just Tamiya. There are quite a few of them out there now too. Just my two cents. :wave:


----------



## microed

AquaRacer said:


> Cmon guys. All that I was doing is pointing out what the UF1 rules are.


We understand that you are just the messenger, but the only way that class would take off if those are the rules would be if it were the only class being run, and maybe not even then. I would be surprised if any track is actually using their rules when it comes to 15 minute mains. Personally, I would love to see a F1/Indycar class come back to Indy RC, but it would need rules that make sense.


----------



## BadSign

You'd only need the rules for chassis/tire/motor and battery specs. No reason you can't race with normal 5/6 minute quals and a main.


----------



## jonesy112

The only place I have seen uf1 rules recently is at the dedicated uf1 weekends on their travel series. For the most part, Everywhere else runs uf1 rules with 5 or 6 min qualifiers, and 6 or 8 minute mains. 

I've seen uf1 15 min races tried at big races in the past and it basically was painful. There is a lot of animosity for a guy that races for 6 minutes to Marshall for 15 minutes, 3 times during the day. In addition you need 2 extra Marshall's for the pit stops ( one to time the pit spot, and the other to catch and release) as well as a race director to call when the pits are open or closed (only one car can be pitting at once) 

The uf1 rule set works. But the triple 15 min mains do not for club races


----------



## rcdano

BadSign said:


> Looks like Mr. Rennekamp has a fast car! Looking forward to next Friday, I need a break from the rest of my life.


Thanks Brian! Trust me, it was all luck! I love the challenge of chasing the really fast guys like David Lee and Chuck Phaler and any of the other guys that are normally brutally fast but I hope someday to actually catch them, lol!:wave:


----------



## rcdano

On a side note Brian, I went to Columbus the next day and didn't fare so well. I got 3rd but was 3 or 4 laps down from the winner which was Chuck P.. Just gotta keep diggin' I guess? I don't know what it is but any track much bigger then Indy R/C really gives me problems. I think that the majority of the tracks that I "grew up" in R/C on were pretty small and I think that my mind is just conditioned to that.


----------



## Waltss2k

I see F1 getting all blown out of proportion already. All the other tracks just run 6 min qualifiers and 8 min A main only. They also use the UF1 rules for chassis, tires and such. This is why when UF1 travels they have there own day or weekend. It's a traveling class just like a lot of one's going around now. I'm merely using the track time that I can get to get the car set up. If the class takes off again at Indy Rc then so be it if not not a problem.


----------



## crispy

Summit Nationals on the 20th-22nd?

Anyone else from Indy going up to Ft. Wayne NEXT weekend (not this weekend)?

I know Steger is. I don't think Franklin is. Anyone else besides Cody/Jonesy? 

I'm only going up on Saturday morning, so I want my spot saved at the "Indy table" with you guys going up Friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

F1 cars are awesome and I have a few but my issue is nobody can agree on anything.

In my opinion that class should be open to any straight axle f1 chassis with a spec pre-mounted rubber tire and a rule in place where you can only run one spur gear and have six pinion gears to choose from. Based on that opinion I do not know the UF1 rules but will look at them even though I do not have any intention of running the class because it comes and goes and comes but mostly goes...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

After reading the National F1 rules that Walt and AR mentioned what's the issue other than the time of heats and mains? Run what the track director allows and go for it. Rules seem pretty cool to me and can't see why anyone who likes those chassis and wants to run would have an issue with them.

http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/

:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> In my opinion that class should be open to any straight axle f1 chassis with a spec pre-mounted rubber tire and a rule in place where you can only run one spur gear and have six pinion gears to choose from. Based on that opinion I do not know the UF1 rules but will look at them even though I do not have any intention of running the class because it comes and goes and comes but mostly goes...


So you DON'T want a TCS class like last time???

Only one rubber tire works very well, the shimizu/tamiya 1031 and 1032, and everyone switched over to them eventually.

Fixed spur and pinion is pointless. When was the last time you used six different pinion gears at one track? And what other class do we race with a spec spur gear? Who's going t enforce that, considering we don't tech any other class?


----------



## Waltss2k

The new tire rule in UF1 is the Tamiya TCS tires #1031 and #1032 and they are a little more expensive but last a long time. About like the Tamiya TT01 tire the C type slick. Other than that everyone runs 6 min heats and 8 min A main only. The TCS rules in my opinion are a complete joke.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> The TCS rules in my opinion are a complete joke.


I'm so glad we tried that route, despite the warnings. Complete waste of time, especially when the TRF101 and F104v2 were more expensive then every other chassis available.


----------



## Waltss2k

BadSign said:


> I'm so glad we tried that route, despite the warnings. Complete waste of time, especially when the TRF101 and F104v2 were more expensive then every other chassis available.


I know, but the Tamiya cars just can't compete mostly. Out all the big races I've been too last year and this year they just didn't stand a chance. Expecially when you have to spend all the money on Hop up part to get a decent car.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Are you an American or American't?*



BadSign said:


> So you DON'T want a TCS class like last time???
> 
> Only one rubber tire works very well, the shimizu/tamiya 1031 and 1032, and everyone switched over to them eventually.
> 
> Fixed spur and pinion is pointless. When was the last time you used six different pinion gears at one track? And what other class do we race with a spec spur gear? Who's going t enforce that, considering we don't tech any other class?


Fixed pinion and spur does work if you appoint someone in the class to tech each night. First place is only car that needs to be tech'd and the last place driver can do it or someone that volunteers, is appointed or voted on (and accepts). Legends, Stock Slash, 1/18 scale sprint cars, 1/18 scale late models, Bombers and the Indy RC stock cup are examples in instances where it works.

Any rubber tire I put on my F1 or that piece of crap HPI F1 was fine with a tweak here and there to what little you can do with them set-up wise. Racers that are decent and competitive adapt and everyone has to deal with the same tire issue so? The problem with F1 has always been no one wants to agree to something. Someone wants to run foams, someone wants to run rubber, someone wants Tamiya chassis only, someone wants open chassis, etc, etc. It would be awesome if the rules package Walt and Aquaracer posted would take off here locally. GO FOR IT!

I was falling in line with what Indy RC and the majority of people voted on last time, no time before that, no wait time before that pertaining to F1. As stated in last paragraph and one of my post a few back the F1 National Rules seem like a winner.

http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*UF1RC Rules*

http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/

Look forward to seeing all these on the track at Indy RC this week! 

Scott Black can update the rules on the Website when he gets the chance.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I didn't have a chance to chime in on the USVTA rules pertaining to Chuck Ray using a Camaro Spoiler on the McAllister Cougar body.
*
For club racing I think it is perfectly okay to use any rear deck spoiler on any USVTA legal body. I have run enough of the different bodies in VTA to know that you don't need a spoiler to make the cars competitive. You don't even need a very aerodynamic body to be competitive in USVTA at Indy RC Raceway.*

Personally, I would change the USVTA body rules by stating that a rear deck spoiler must match the brand of car. In other words, You must use a Chevy spoiler on a Chevy body, a Ford spoiler on a Ford body (or in this case Mercury), etc. In my rules book, the only legal rear deck spoiler for a Cougar would be like the one that came on the Mercury Cougar Eliminator model in the photo below. I think the rear deck spoiler that comes on the HPI 1970 Mustang would look at home on the Cougar.
.


















----------

Overall I've changed my hard line stance on USVTA body rules when it comes to weekly club racing. I think there is a little room for some personal creativity on the paint schemes. I have rarely seen anyone race a body in this class that doesn't fit into the overall era that these cars were made in. 

And while I'm not a big fan of flames on any racing cars, the few people that have opted for flames have done so in a way that represents the era. Just imagine the discussions we would be having about period correct schemes if people in the 60's had access to full scale body wrap decals that we have today.


----------



## crispy

Hear that Chuck? You need to go out and buy an HPI Boss Mustang body and throw away the body and then use that spoiler on your Cougar.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Hear that Chuck? You need to go out and buy an HPI Boss Mustang body and throw away the body and then use that spoiler on your Cougar.


Way ahead of you I just ordered it... NOT! :tongue: I am selling that Cougar body with the 417x on ebay so you don't have to worry about flipping it off as it passes you! Heeheehee!

I did order some foams for F1 though? :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I highlighted the important part of my post above. In case someone might have overlooked that part of my post, here it is again, but I changed the word a to any

For club racing I think it is perfectly okay to use *any* rear deck spoiler on any USVTA legal body. I have run enough of the different bodies in VTA to know that you don't need a spoiler to make the cars competitive. You don't even need a very aerodynamic body to be competitive in USVTA at Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Fixed pinion and spur does work if you appoint someone in the class to tech each night. First place is only car that needs to be tech'd and the last place driver can do it or someone that volunteers, is appointed or voted on (and accepts). Legends, Stock Slash, 1/18 scale sprint cars, 1/18 scale late models, Bombers and the Indy RC stock cup are examples in instances where it works.


None of those classes are around now, and it would still be pointless. Once you have the gear ratio figured out, you only need I or two extra pinions.



Here's Chucky! said:


> Any rubber tire I put on my F1 or that piece of crap HPI F1 was fine with a tweak here and there to what little you can do with them set-up wise. Racers that are decent and competitive adapt and everyone has to deal with the same tire issue so?


All of us decent and competitive racers were told we had to run crappy tamiya tires, which are terrible for carpet. So guys bought f104w's that couldn't use the rebranded shimizus that came later. I knew they were coming, and warned the management not to go the TCS route, knowing people would get screwed over.



Here's Chucky! said:


> The problem with F1 has always been no one wants to agree to something. Someone wants to run foams, someone wants to run rubber, someone wants Tamiya chassis only, someone wants open chassis, etc, etc. It would be awesome if the rules package Walt and Aquaracer posted would take off here locally. GO FOR IT!
> 
> I was falling in line with what Indy RC and the majority of people voted on last time, no time before that, no wait time before that pertaining to F1. As stated in last paragraph and one of my post a few back the F1 National Rules seem like a winner.
> 
> http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/


Fwiw, there was no vote. The shop wanted TCS rules because they sell tamiya parts. Some guys with HPI cars wanted to race and couldn't. Someone even asked me about using the old kyosho Indy/f1.


----------



## BadSign

And if I get another f1, I will set it up UF1 style. Although 1S 17.5 sounds tempting!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*VTA bodies without spoilers*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I didn't have a chance to chime in on the USVTA rules pertaining to Chuck Ray using a Camaro Spoiler on the McAllister Cougar body.
> *
> For club racing I think it is perfectly okay to use any rear deck spoiler on any USVTA legal body. I have run enough of the different bodies in VTA to know that you don't need a spoiler to make the cars competitive. You don't even need a very aerodynamic body to be competitive in USVTA at Indy RC Raceway.*
> 
> Personally, I would change the USVTA body rules by stating that a rear deck spoiler must match the brand of car. In other words, You must use a Chevy spoiler on a Chevy body, a Ford spoiler on a Ford body (or in this case Mercury), etc. In my rules book, the only legal rear deck spoiler for a Cougar would be like the one that came on the Mercury Cougar Eliminator model in the photo below. I think the rear deck spoiler that comes on the HPI 1970 Mustang would look at home on the Cougar.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Overall I've changed my hard line stance on USVTA body rules when it comes to weekly club racing. I think there is a little room for some personal creativity on the paint schemes. I have rarely seen anyone race a body in this class that doesn't fit into the overall era that these cars were made in.
> 
> And while I'm not a big fan of flames on any racing cars, the few people that have opted for flames have done so in a way that represents the era. Just imagine the discussions we would be having about period correct schemes if people in the 60's had access to full scale body wrap decals that we have today.


Rob King responded to my email about the spoiler on the Cougar and while I'm waiting for him to give me the ok to post what he specifically wrote word for word he basically said what I did was no problem and that any spolier would be allowed if one is not already part of the VTA body or provided with said body.

I believe there will be an update to the official rules on the USVTA website soon.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Somebody want to discuss maybe bringing it up to JZ the qualifying request of what to expect at beginning of the night how many make the A in any class with number of bump ups from C to B to A? Gary you had a post sometime back that would be a good idea maybe you can dig it up again and re-post it? I'd be down for a drivers meeting or asking JZ about it this Friday but for a change I might run Legends on the oval Thursday night or Stock Slash on Saturday night instead of on-road this Friday.


----------



## pitchblack26

You bring that stock slash Saturday night and you'll be running for 2nd place


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> You bring that stock slash Saturday night and you'll be running for 2nd place


So you're the guy that's been beating up on the kids?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Somebody want to discuss maybe bringing it up to JZ the qualifying request of what to expect at beginning of the night how many make the A in any class with number of bump ups from C to B to A? Gary you had a post sometime back that would be a good idea maybe you can dig it up again and re-post it? I'd be down for a drivers meeting or asking JZ about it this Friday but for a change I might run Legends on the oval Thursday night or Stock Slash on Saturday night instead of on-road this Friday.


I originally posted a version of this on 10-6-2013. Still wishing...


I wish we had some kind of formula for determining how many cars are going to be in the A-main and how many by qualifying and how many by transfer. I don't care what the numbers are, I just would like to know them ahead of time.

Something like this. Number below is number of entrants in a class. Assumption that track can handle 8 cars in a main. Does not account for withdrawals (nor should it, as that would change things in the middle).

8 or fewer: Everyone to the A.
9-11: 6 qualify for A main, Pos. 7-11 (3-5 cars) in B main, 1 transfers
12-14: 6 qualify for A main, everyone else in the B (could be 6-8 cars), 2 transfer.
15-17: 6 qualify for A main, 6 in the B, remaining 3-5 run in the C with 1 transferring. The B would then have 7, so 2 would transfer up to the A.
18-20: 6 in the A, 6 in the B, everyone else (6-8) in C, 2 bump in both sub mains.
21-23: 6 in the A, 6 in the B, 6 in the C, everyone else (3-5) in D, 1 bumping.

If we get more than 23, we can continue the logic. Basically if the sub-main is small, transfer one. If the sub-main is large, transfer two.

The benefit to having a formula is that it is easy and pre-ordained. No guessing where your nth place qualifying effort will land you. This will also make qualifying more exciting. Back in the RCar days the Race Director would announce during 2nd round qualifying if you had currently bumped your way into the main, and who was bumped out. Then before the fast group went out for 2nd round qualifying he'd announce which drivers were no longer in the A. Added pressure and excitement.


----------



## pitchblack26

No, the kids don't race stock. They're in way over there heads in pro sct,, kinda like you in vta Gary


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> No, the kids don't race stock. They're in way over there heads in pro sct,, kinda like you in vta Gary


At first I though it would have been funnier if you had said USGT, but then I remembered I whoop you in USGT...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Damn, its getting deep around here. Where's my shovel? 

_World of Wheels_ is coming up this weekend at the state fairgrounds. Its a tradition for us each year to attend. At least two versions of the Batmobile there this year. The original (and still my favorite!) and a more recent one. Of course a bunch of other cool, inspirational stuff and usually a few show stoppers. Always a pleasure. Wear comfy shoes!

Here's a link to their website:

http://autorama.com/attend/indianapolis/

Sure wish this was a legal body. Bombers maybe?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Add me to Bombers too!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Check out this toy version of the 60's Batmobile (http://funko.com/products/pop-heroes-1966-batmobile).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm not sure if the existing R/C scoring programs are smart enough to factor in every variable when setting up mains when there are small class turn-outs.

The simple thing to do at most tracks when there are 8 cars or less is to put all cars in the A-main. Unfortunately if there is a lot of disparity between the top and bottom qualifiers, this solution basically nullifies qualifying and turns the main into another practice heat. Ideally qualifying should be used as a means to sort everyone into a group of cars that are closely matched that will create good racing between that group.

One easy solution is to use a percentage rule to make the A-main. For example, all cars in the A-main must have qualified within a set number of laps of the leaders TQ run. The problem with this type of solution for local club R/C racing is what do you do if 1 or 2 cars aren't within the qualifying percentage? You could run a 1 or 2 car B-main or even ask the slower qualifiers to sit out the mains, but this isn't ideal. 

The reality is that no matter how many/few cars racing a class on a club night, the track director needs to be able to recognize what is going to be best for the racing program. Some nights it might work better for everyone involved in a class with small turn-outs to run everyone together in the A-main. Other nights it will make sense to run a small A-main and B-main so that all racers involved will enjoy the racing in their respective main.

In the end I want to the track director to be able to do what is best for the racing in each class. For weekly club racing this can be a challenge for many track directors since they often have multiple responsibilities during the race event.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here is the email response from Rob King about the new McAllister Cougar VTA body and the spoiler conversation...

On Feb 9, 2015, at 7:51 PM, Robert King <[email protected]> wrote:

Chuck,

I don't have a problem with what you have done. What will probably happen is we will apply the "Mustang rule" to the Cougar - you will be able to use the same size spoiler that is legal to add to the Mustangs. That spoiler is based on the Camaro spoiler you used anyway.

Rob


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of VTA...


----------



## RollingChicane

That is what I look like when I marshal and try to avoid stepping on cars!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> That is what I look like when I marshal and try to avoid stepping on cars!


No, you're not the graceful... 

Congrats on your first post. Wish it had been a little more insightful, what with it being your first and all. I think I laid out my theory on cold fusion in my first post. But yours was good too.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> No, you're not the graceful...
> 
> Congrats on your first post. Wish it had been a little more insightful, what with it being your first and all. I think I laid out my theory on cold fusion in my first post. But yours was good too.


I actually wanted to comment on the post a few back regarding Amain car count, bump spots, etc but I figured being a noob to Hobby Talk I should tread lightly. I don't want to get a reputation such as yours on my first post!


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll be loaded up and ready for tomorrow night. I actually have a 17.5 car to test out after the mains tomorrow night. I can't hardly handle the speed of a USGT car so 17.5 should drive a good economic bump for a few online retailers over the next week.....


----------



## ThrottleKing

On the fence, is anyone with a 17.5 TC going to show up with intentions on racing it?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a few motors to sell. Two 17.5's and a 13.5. All motors are strong and have been very well taken care of. Orca 17.5, Orca 13.5, Murfdogg 17.5

$40 each on the Orca's
$50 For the Murfdogg


----------



## RollingChicane

If I can get there earlier enough to test the 17.5 car and its at least manageable, I will race it to help get enough people if needed. I know the general set up on the car is pretty solid but never ran it with QTS tires before.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looking forward to another Friday night of good VTA racing with everyone. 

Just a quick reminder - Indy RC Raceway does sell candy, so anyone needing to pick up a last minute gift for Valentine's Day has an excuse to be at the track.


----------



## Waltss2k

Couldn't make it tonight had to work late again 2nd Friday in a row. Plus got hurt at work yesterday so it's probably a good thing I had to work late. Needed the RNR. Hope to be there next Friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC On-Road Results for Friday, February 13, 2015*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like Chuck is telling Nick..."Dude, I'm going to pass you right HERE!"


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The VTA A-main main results really don't show how close all the cars were in that race. Houston just beat the buzzer to get the bonus lap, but pretty much all the cars were within a lap of each other. 

Ed had a good opportunity to win, but 1 mistake by him in the middle of the main dropped him from 1st all the way down to I think 5th or 6th. He did a good job to fight his way back to 2nd with his "ancient" TC3.

Shawn also had a good drive in the main, taking his bump up and turning it into a podium finish.

I ended up driving Scott Black's TC3 in the main so I could help him sort out some handling issues. Car drove well and I was battling Chuck for 2nd before I tried an ill-advised move which knocked us both out of podium positions.

I'm not sure exactly what happened with Gary's car in the main, but I think he said he made a few too many mistakes. I think we need to confiscate his extra VTA cars, so it will make him focus on just one chassis. Last month Gary finished back to back weeks in 2nd, so we know the driver/car is capable.


----------



## crispy

When I turtled it and got my second lap down I just parked it. The car was okay, the driver just made too many mistakes early.

I really enjoy racing now more than at any time in the past since there are at least three "new-ish" racers in my tier. Since Rob has returned and Shawn and Eric have been racing, I've got those three to race with week in and week out.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yes, but you've cast aside your old friends in the "Slow-Mo" tier.


----------



## regets ama

nice job on the track rebuild last night, maybe one of the best


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*I'm not 100 but I'm catching up*



crispy said:


> When I turtled it and got my second lap down I just parked it. The car was okay, the driver just made too many mistakes early.
> 
> I really enjoy racing now more than at any time in the past since there are at least three "new-ish" racers in my tier. Since Rob has returned and Shawn and Eric have been racing, I've got those three to race with week in and week out.


Dude, any one of those fella's in the pic Scott posted is capable of winning on any Friday but most importantly everyone of them like to have fun, tries to run one another clean and is willing to help others out.

Only person missing in that pic is Rob, Stegar and one or two others that are there on a regular basis that deserve and can make the A.

I don't know why Stegar leaves early on a regular basis, John we do have DVR's, Netflix and what not now... You can record Murder She Wrote and watch after racing is over. :tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

On a side note, I do like that the VTA mains have been constant for the last couple of weeks where JZ qualifies 6 and bumps 2. If JZ did that every week it would be fine by me. He ran a good program last night with a little extra time between the heats and main.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got me a new lid done. Yeah I know it says Ford on it but that is what HT had and I wanted to try a Prototype body out. I should have took a pic after I put the black wheels on it, looks more realistic. I just need some micro Continental labels for the tires now.


----------



## crispy

Now that's a paint job...


----------



## crispy

I did up a new USGT car as well. Going to run it in Ft. Wayne. Hope I can get it up...

... on the podium!










Thanks to Chuck for the decals. Going to have a yellow Camaro version of this ready for VTA soon...


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Now that's a paint job...


Credit goes to Jonesy for laying the paint. I just pritnted the pics for what I wanted to look like.


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Got me a new lid done. Yeah I know it says Ford on it but that is what HT had and I wanted to try a Prototype body out. I should have took a pic after I put the black wheels on it, looks more realistic. I just need some micro Continental labels for the tires now.


great colors,

do me a favor and move your paper towels away from that hot power supply and charger while they are sitting next to that leaning bottle of lighter fluid, etc.

you're welcome.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I like Jeremiah's paint and decals. Looks like the real deal. 

Crispy, does that lexan body get harder as the night goes on? What if you race for 4 hours or more, call a doctor?


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I like Jeremiah's paint and decals. Looks like the real deal.
> 
> Crispy, does that lexan body get harder as the night goes on? What if you race for 4 hours or more, call a doctor?


Don't be so hard on Gary.LOL


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Don't be so hard on Gary.LOL


Hehe.... hard-on..... hehehe


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing said:


> Got me a new lid done. Yeah I know it says Ford on it but that is what HT had and I wanted to try a Prototype body out. I should have took a pic after I put the black wheels on it, looks more realistic. I just need some micro Continental labels for the tires now.


Nice paint job!!!


----------



## BadSign

If the cialis car drops out of the race, will we all hear "I'm sorry, this has never happened to me before".


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Got me a new lid done. Yeah I know it says Ford on it but that is what HT had and I wanted to try a Prototype body out. I should have took a pic after I put the black wheels on it, looks more realistic. I just need some micro Continental labels for the tires now.


Looks really good ThrottleKing! First time I have seen somebody paint one close to the real racing version.




crispy said:


> I did up a new USGT car as well. Going to run it in Ft. Wayne. Hope I can get it up...
> 
> ... on the podium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Chuck for the decals. Going to have a yellow Camaro version of this ready for VTA soon...


What can I say other than you are the perfect driver to run this sponsor.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Hey Ed check your messages please.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sure quite on here now. I need something to talk about. I spent a large chunk of the day with the wife furniture shopping. Ok so I/she got a love seat, sofa and a chair finally picked out and they brought me a figure of $5200.00 then they offered a 5 year no questions asked warranty on it for $300. The boss was all in and then they told us that it would take 6-9 weeks to get the stuff in and then they would schedule it for delivery and it would cost us $25 per piece to remove the old furniture. What a waste of my time that was. You would think that they would have that stuff sitting in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be delivered. My 7 year old furniture will last a bit longer until I find a place that wants to sell me something right now for that kind of money.

Ok I got to vent a little bit. Any of you guys had something like that happen or am I being too demanding?


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Sure quite on here now. I need something to talk about. I spent a large chunk of the day with the wife furniture shopping. Ok so I/she got a love seat, sofa and a chair finally picked out and they brought me a figure of $5200.00 then they offered a 5 year no questions asked warranty on it for $300. The boss was all in and then they told us that it would take 6-9 weeks to get the stuff in and then they would schedule it for delivery and it would cost us $25 per piece to remove the old furniture. What a waste of my time that was. You would think that they would have that stuff sitting in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be delivered. My 7 year old furniture will last a bit longer until I find a place that wants to sell me something right now for that kind of money.
> 
> Ok I got to vent a little bit. Any of you guys had something like that happen or am I being too demanding?


Nope. I go to IKEA and bring it home right away. And I don't know what kind of material you're paying for but holy crap that's a lot for 3 pieces of furniture.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Nope. I go to IKEA and bring it home right away. And I don't know what kind of material you're paying for but holy crap that's a lot for 3 pieces of furniture.


Solid oak and leather. I liked it too. She is as impatient as I am on certain things.

One of these days you will find out that the wife is the boss. There you go, that is the secret to a life long marriage. Just embrace it and remember that.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hey Ed check your messages please.


Message received and responded.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Solid oak and leather. I liked it too. She is as impatient as I am on certain things.
> 
> One of these days you will find out that the wife is the boss. There you go, that is the secret to a life long marriage. Just embrace it and remember that.


Very true, but she lets you go RC racing and spend a good chunk of change on your RC hobby so you can't complain too much.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Solid oak and leather. I liked it too. She is as impatient as I am on certain things.
> 
> One of these days you will find out that the wife is the boss. There you go, that is the secret to a life long marriage. Just embrace it and remember that.


Good thing mine likes IKEA then huh?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good think she's got you to put it together. Sometimes it takes a good engineer/mechanic to figure IKEA stuff out.


----------



## crispy

You don't assemble grownup furniture by yourself Cody! 

We went to the Keystone Fashion Mall ourselves yesterday. Wife had gotten some bonus money for something or other a while back. She hands me the check and expects me to deposit it. She does NOT spend money frivolously. 

I cashed the check, and gave her the cash. Said "It's your bonus, spend it on yourself, nothing practical." So she bought a Vera Bradley wallet, a Vera Bradley laptop bag and some Michael Kors sunglasses. She hated every minute.

To make her feel better I said "Do you have any idea how much I've spent at TQ RC...?"

Kidding, I didn't really say that. Do you think I'm nuts?


----------



## THE READER

for sale two ready to run xray t2009.
1. xray t2009 ---thunder power 21.5 motor -lrp spx comp stock spec spped control-fataba s9452 servo-all new belts-personal transponder-rear gear diff-ball frt diff-like new usgt tires-96 spur gear 45 pinion- ceramic ball brg-spectrum sr 301 rec-thunderpower 5000mah 40c batt- -lrp spx comp esc.----$.300.00 w usgt car body
will bring it to track.
just add your transmitter go racing

car 2
xray t2009 --reVtech r power motor.---lr spx comp esc.--fatuba s9451 servo.--new belts.--personal transponder.--thunderpower 5000mah 40 c batt.--spectrum rec.--ceramic ball brg.--like new usgt spec tires.--ball diff frt and rear.--92 spur gear 41 pinion gearusgt corvette body 
..--$300.00----will bring to track pm me

Bob Yelle


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Selling some extra stuff*

*MOTORS FOR SALE*


I am selling a Werks R1 21.5 witha 12.5 1500+ rotor and I am selling another Murfdogg 17.5 with a 1635 High torque rotor in it.

R1 $45.00
MurfDogg $45.00

$80 for both

*1s SMC 7000's FOR SALE*

I have two SMC 1s 7000's that are lightly used that I need to let go of since I have more than I need with only one car to use them on. 

$25 each or $45 for both


----------



## Waltss2k

Dang Bob are you quitting RC racing ?


----------



## THE READER

yes I kink its time . but ill keep my 12 scale stuff just in case . 
I miss racing with all you guys . good luck in your racing.
Bob Yelle


----------



## AquaRacer

Throttle king, I'll take the two batteries. I'll have money Friday.


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> yes I kink its time . but ill keep my 12 scale stuff just in case .
> I miss racing with all you guys . good luck in your racing.
> Bob Yelle


Sorry to hear you're leaving, Bob. Wish you the best!


----------



## ThrottleKing

AquaRacer said:


> Throttle king, I'll take the two batteries. I'll have money Friday.


They are yours then. IR is 1.5, 1.6 on them.


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing said:


> They are yours then. IR is 1.5, 1.6 on them.


Thank you, cya on Friday..


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> yes I kink its time . but ill keep my 12 scale stuff just in case .
> I miss racing with all you guys . good luck in your racing.
> Bob Yelle


Always enjoyed racing with you Bob. At least stop by and visit us sometime.

-Ed


----------



## Waltss2k

THE READER said:


> yes I kink its time . but ill keep my 12 scale stuff just in case .
> I miss racing with all you guys . good luck in your racing.
> Bob Yelle


Sorry to hear Bob. I've enjoyed racing with you over the years. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## crispy

Yeah, been hoping he'd get tired of semi-retirement and come back. Bob is the guy that brought me along when I switched from oval to on-road with the TT-01.

Hope you come in and visit us Bob!


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> *MOTORS FOR SALE*
> 
> 
> I am selling a Werks R1 21.5 witha 12.5 1500+ rotor and I am selling another Murfdogg 17.5 with a 1635 High torque rotor in it.
> 
> R1 $45.00
> MurfDogg $45.00
> 
> $80 for both
> 
> *1s SMC 7000's FOR SALE*
> 
> I have two SMC 1s 7000's that are lightly used that I need to let go of since I have more than I need with only one car to use them on.
> 
> $25 each or $45 for both


All items sold


----------



## davidl

Hobbytown northside has the 1970 Camaro and Trans Am in stock. We also have the the Gianna and Sophia for WGT. We have the new grades of 1/12 scale tires, blue, green and double blue, front and rear. And finally, we have front and rear WGT spec tires in stock. See you-all on Friday?


----------



## pitchblack26

You have a pm Bob


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just heard about this on the news. Schwing!!!!

http://f1concept.ferrari.com/


----------



## THE READER

---------------


----------



## davidl

*Personal Message*

delete


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Just heard about this on the news. Schwing!!!!
> 
> http://f1concept.ferrari.com/



Once again, they are copying IndyCar.


----------



## crispy

IndyCar cars look like crap. The new Lights cars look better.


----------



## RollingChicane

You know when you drive by a house in the country that was built in the 50's-60's and someone built on and then built on again......and then built on again.....

That's kinda what the new Indy car package looks like to me. Way too many add on panels for my taste.

Actually, it kinda reminds me of how you have to assemble the LM-1 bodies (several pcs that you assemble to make one body) except the LM-1 bodies look good when you are done!


----------



## THE READER

THE READER said:


> for sale two ready to run xray t2009.
> 1. xray t2009 ---thunder power 21.5 motor -lrp spx comp stock spec spped control-fataba s9452 servo-all new belts-personal transponder-rear gear diff-ball frt diff-like new usgt tires-96 spur gear 45 pinion- ceramic ball brg-spectrum sr 301 rec-thunderpower 5000mah 40c batt- -lrp spx comp esc.----$.300.00 w usgt car body
> will bring it to track.
> just add your transmitter go racing
> 
> car 2
> xray t2009 --reVtech r power motor.---lr spx comp esc.--fatuba s9451 servo.--new belts.--personal transponder.--thunderpower 5000mah 40 c batt.--spectrum rec.--ceramic ball brg.--like new usgt spec tires.--ball diff frt and rear.--92 spur gear 41 pinion gearusgt corvette body
> ..--$300.00----will bring to track pm me
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Yelle


car # 1 has sold


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> IndyCar cars look like crap. The new Lights cars look better.


Dallara finally made a good looking car, and it's for the support class. Maybe they can look more closely at the lights car when it's time to create the 2016 chassis.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crickets......
Where is everyone?


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Crickets......
> Where is everyone?


Usually, when this happens, you have to say something argumentative or inflammatory. That'll get somebody riled up.

To wit:

I think we should discontinue 12th Scale as it has been a miserable failure and start up a new class...


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Usually, when this happens, you have to say something argumentative or inflammatory. That'll get somebody riled up.
> 
> To wit:
> 
> I think we should discontinue 12th Scale as it has been a miserable failure and start up a new class...


Coming from someone who doesn't like the idea of truing tires. :tongue:

Are you racing tomorrow Crispy??


----------



## crispy

I'm racing locally tomorrow. Just VTA though. I'll run the B main and then cut out. 

Need to do a shakedown of it and the USGT (without breaking anything) before heading to Ft. Wayne in the snow on Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am in kind of the same boat. I am waiting on new parts to test for tomorrows race. Didn't really plan on racing tonight just practice or extra tuning if anything.


----------



## AquaRacer

Good luck to the Indy RC guys heading up to the USVTA Nationals. 

It's Ffffffrrrriiidddaaayyy!!!!!! Not to much longer and time for some Friday night racing at Indy RC. I have been looking forward to this all week. Cya all later tonight. :wave:


----------



## Waltss2k

How has 12th scale become a failure. It's not a beginner class as far as I'm concerned. Usgt has become a beater class if you ask me. I'd say it's the guys that don't run 12th scale or the ones that do that don't want to work on them are the ones that don't like it. .


----------



## AquaRacer

Hey Walt,
I think Crispy is just trying to stir the pot. just like he stated in his post to get someone riled up. I know I got him all riled up about F1 a while back.. He he He he.. I was just stating the facts as what the UF1 rules were, not that they would be implemented completely at Indy RC if the class was ever to pick back up. I had fun when F1 was around before.. I would be all for the F1 class under the UF1 rules.. 6min heats and mains...:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> How has 12th scale become a failure. It's not a beginner class as far as I'm concerned. Usgt has become a beater class if you ask me. I'd say it's the guys that don't run 12th scale or the ones that do that don't want to work on them are the ones that don't like it. .


Don't you mean repair them? LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm bringing my F1 tonight for some track time.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Don't you mean repair them? LOL


Fixing them is no different then a touring car except less expensive.


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Hey Walt,
> I think Crispy is just trying to stir the pot. just like he stated in his post to get someone riled up. I know I got him all riled up about F1 a while back.. He he He he.. I was just stating the facts as what the UF1 rules were, not that they would be implemented completely at Indy RC if the class was ever to pick back up. I had fun when F1 was around before.. I would be all for the F1 class under the UF1 rules.. 6min heats and mains...:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I thought you liked David Lee, Rusty, Brian and Brian.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> I thought you liked David Lee, Rusty, Brian and Brian.


I do. I was just teaching Nick the nuances of the internet.

Lesson 1: Trolling

Thanks for helping. :jest:


----------



## Waltss2k

Don't forget lesson #2 Stirring the Pot. :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I thought you liked David Lee, Rusty, Brian and Brian.





crispy said:


> I do.:


Awww, now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside.



Some penicillin should clear it all up.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> I'm bringing my F1 tonight for some track time.


My WTF1 showed up in the mail today. Be ready in about a month.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC On-Road Results for Friday, February 20, 2015*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last week I was supposed to sell my extra FT TC4, but the person didn't show. This Friday I wasn't able to make it to Indy RC Raceway, so I hope they weren't looking for me (I forgot to get their contact info).

I should be at the track this coming Friday and will have that car with me.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Last week I was supposed to sell my extra FT TC4, but the person didn't show. This Friday I wasn't able to make it to Indy RC Raceway, so I hope they weren't looking for me (I forgot to get their contact info).
> 
> I should be at the track this coming Friday and will have that car with me.


Yeah, I talked to that dude. He was. Can't remember who it was. Was it Tony? Or someone new? 

There was another new kid in there looking to buy too. He was talking to Tim Shipp about his Serpent, so I'm getting all these new faces mixed up.


----------



## microed

Those that run 17.5, can anyone suggest a good battery that has a good power to weight ratio? Some batteries look good online, but they weight a ton. For the most part, I have been running my VTA batteries when I run 17.5 and I would really like to get something better to make my car a little more competitive.

-Ed


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> Those that run 17.5, can anyone suggest a good battery that has a good power to weight ratio? Some batteries look good online, but they weight a ton. For the most part, I have been running my VTA batteries when I run 17.5 and I would really like to get something better to make my car a little more competitive.
> 
> -Ed


Weight is a direct indicator of how much lipo putty is in the battery, the more that's in it, the more capacity the battery has and the longer it will hold a higher voltage. 

My current TC batteries weigh 320 grams.


----------



## microed

jonesy112 said:


> Weight is a direct indicator of how much lipo putty is in the battery, the more that's in it, the more capacity the battery has and the longer it will hold a higher voltage.
> 
> My current TC batteries weigh 320 grams.


Any suggestions on a brand or capacity that is a good performer?


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Any suggestions on a brand or capacity that is a good performer?


I have no experience with their 2S batts, but I love my SMC 1S.


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> Any suggestions on a brand or capacity that is a good performer?


http://www.teameamotorsports.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=55


----------



## AquaRacer

microed said:


> Any suggestions on a brand or capacity that is a good performer?


I am using SMC 1S and have used their 2S in the past. Good batteries. I am also using TEAM EA Motorsports 1S batteries. They are good also.


----------



## AquaRacer

Throttleking you have a PM


----------



## Waltss2k

microed said:


> Any suggestions on a brand or capacity that is a good performer?


I'm running the R1 batteries in all my cars both 1S and 2s and all of them have very low resistance ratings. You can get them from TQ racing or from R1 very good pricing.


----------



## davidl

All of my batteries are 1S and they have IR's above 5.0. I do very well so what is up with that?


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> All of my batteries are 1S and they have IR's above 5.0. I do very well so what is up with that?


You do very well at Indy RC. I don't think batteries are terribly important for club racing in a class with light turnout.


----------



## crispy




----------



## Here's Chucky!

*WOODS VS LEE in the Rumble in the RC Jungle*



crispy said:


>


snap!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgSMxY6asoE


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Cheap vs Expensive VTA Lipos*

For club racers or those who like to save money:

We goofed around with some $25.00 - 5000mah, 2-cell, 25C lipos vs the medium cost range Trinity Silver VTA and Trinity Sting VTA 2-cell lipos Friday night with same set-up, FDR, etc and didn't notice any difference so pertaining to VTA or the more fun non serious classes like TT01, Mini's and Bombers I don't believe it would make much difference at the club or even higher level in my opinion. We were actually surprised the cheaper lipos were giving us the exact same lap times switching back and forth from the more expensive ones back to the cheapies.

I'm thinking the difference in the cheap vs expensive might be how long they last via how much you use them but I'm going to run the $25 ones all night next week and probably beyond just to see. My biggest problem exist in set-up and getting corner speed in VTA. I never have the fastest lap times but trying to stay clean, keeping the car moving forward and out of trouble seems to keep me in the hunt. Mostly I just try to have fun and get better as the night moves along so finding the cheaper lipos is a big plus cause I can purchase more bodies to paint! :woohoo:


----------



## Waltss2k

There's no doubt if all I did was Club racing I wouldn't buy good batteries. Not a Jab at you chuck or anyone else. But on the other hand the batteries that I'm running are cheap compared to some manufacturers.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> You do very well at Indy RC. I don't think batteries are terribly important for club racing in a class with light turnout.


Thanks for making my point, Cody. By the way, 1/12 has a race with sometimes two qualifiers and 17.5 TC hasn't had any for around the last month and a half.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*two cars enter, one car leaves*



Waltss2k said:


> There's no doubt if all I did was Club racing I wouldn't buy good batteries. Not a Jab at you chuck or anyone else. But on the other hand the batteries that I'm running are cheap compared to some manufacturers.


No offense taken it's cool you know it's a hobby first to me.

I just want to know where I can secure my tickets for the WOODS VS LEE two car trophy dash! :tongue:

Good times! :freak: LOL!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmRAiUPdRjk


----------



## crispy

WGT vs. 17.5 on the same track at the same time!

For pinks!


----------



## microed

Thanks everyone for the battery ideas.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> Thanks everyone for the battery ideas.


I'm sorry I totally forgot my 17.5 battery suggestion.

You should totally go with this one!


----------



## AquaRacer

Franknitti you have a PM.


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Franknitti you have a PM.


PM answered


----------



## AquaRacer

FrankNitti said:


> PM answered


PM replied to..


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm sorry I totally forgot my 17.5 battery suggestion.
> 
> You should totally go with this one!


I need a battery for 1/10 scale, not 1/1 scale.


----------



## microed

How did our locals do in Fort Wayne last weekend?


----------



## Waltss2k

Decisions decisions.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> How did our locals do in Fort Wayne last weekend?


Not so sure on how the results ended up as Reggio and I left Saturday night and did not return for the Mains on Sunday.

I think I can speak for the both of us that we were pretty happy with our cars.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> How did our locals do in Fort Wayne last weekend?


Jeremiah is understating things. Jeremiah and Reggio traded TQ in the early rounds of 17.5. Then Jonesy took it and looked for a minute like the Indy guys would dominate that class. Then Jeremiah and Reggio went home Saturday night and Jonesy failed to bring home the bacon in the A-main. Boooo! 

Jeremiah was kicking butt with the Ganassi/Target/Telmex Ford Riley Daytona Prototype in USGT. TQ early and a front runner all day Saturday. Would have contended for the win BUT HE WENT HOME.

John Steger did real well in VTA and was looking good to qualify for the triple A-main but then got dumped in the last chance qualifier by guys already in the 9/10 spots. Shennanigans.

Don't recall how he did in 17.5.

Cody didn't race. Preferred to shout platitudes from the peanut gallery at his cronies.

That's it. No one else of note was there. Brian and Scott wimped out and stayed home.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Я строю вторую российскую ракету usgt.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Я строю вторую российскую ракету usgt.


@#&$%!

He's building a second Russian missile...


----------



## AquaRacer

Crispy,
You talk of how everyone did up in Ft. Wayne and hackle at a few of the drivers but left out yourself.. Inquiring minds would like to know how you did in Ft. Wayne? Cmon, spill the beans..


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Crispy,
> You talk of how everyone did up in Ft. Wayne and hackle at a few of the drivers but left out yourself.. Inquiring minds would like to know how you did in Ft. Wayne? Cmon, spill the beans..


I only gave them crap for leaving early or not showing up. They all raced well.

I really wanted to see JW win USGT and I wanted an all Indy podium in 17.5.

I did poorly. My VTA seemed to handle well. Just didn't have any pace. My USGT was better than it ever has been and I drove it well. Can't wait for that race on Friday.


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> I only gave them crap for leaving early or not showing up. They all raced well.
> 
> I really wanted to see JW win USGT and I wanted an all Indy podium in 17.5.
> 
> I did poorly. My VTA seemed to handle well. Just didn't have any pace. My USGT was better than it ever has been and I drove it well. Can't wait for that race on Friday.


Stirring the proverbial pot you like to do...

It would have been good to see some of the Indy Crew win any of the races that were held there, maybe next year..

Well, It is what it is on your results..

So long as you had a good time and possibly learned something all is good..


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> Stirring the proverbial pot you like to do...
> 
> It would have been good to see some of the Indy Crew win any of the races that were held there, maybe next year..
> 
> Well, It is what it is on your results..
> 
> So long as you had a good time and possibly learned something all is good..


Technically an Indy guy did win 1/12th scale, with another Indy car owner


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Technically an Indy guy did win 1/12th scale, with another Indy car owner


That was a sham race!


----------



## AquaRacer

jonesy112 said:


> Technically an Indy guy did win 1/12th scale, with another Indy car owner


Was that you Jonesy??

How many 12th scales were there?


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Was that you Jonesy??
> 
> How many 12th scales were there?


3

But that's not why it was a sham.

You going to come clean Michael?


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> That was a sham race!


How was it a sham race? Enlighten us....


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> 3
> 
> But that's not why it was a sham.
> 
> You going to come clean Michael?


nah, im going to let you tell it. Im more curious what you saw from the sidelines


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> nah, im going to let you tell it. Im more curious what you saw from the sidelines


Let's just say you were locked in an epic battle jockeying for position..., 2nd position. If you had a reverse, you probably would have used it.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Let's just say you were locked in an epic battle jockeying for position..., 2nd position. If you had a reverse, you probably would have used it.


Im not sure what that means, i havent used reverse since my 2nd day running a vta (when i could actually make a complete lap without getting stuck 90 degrees to the boards)


----------



## Waltss2k

I believe that I am going to go to CICR Saturday.


----------



## BadSign

Any ORCA 13.5 owners out there that can give me timing/ RO advice for WGT? I just got one today.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I believe that I am going to go to CICR Saturday.


YES. Be there.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Any ORCA 13.5 owners out there that can give me timing/ RO advice for WGT? I just got one today.


I have had one for sale that is set properly.LOL


----------



## Waltss2k

cwoods34 said:


> YES. Be there.


I will be, I need a change.


----------



## regets ama

c'mon gary, you podiumed in usgt and i was a witness. excellent.

jonesy 2nd in 17.5TC and i finished 6th of the 17.5 tc a main. i believe jonesy TQ that event with the wow factor in the last chance qual. kept cody busy all weekend spelling out chassis tuning for us.

yep, reggio and ward had great runs in TC but no showed for the main, could have been an Indy top ten domination for TC. and yes gary, a yokomo won that race!

good bud, Adam the pride of ft wayne, who frequents columbus, finished 3rd overall in vta amains, terrific runs.

an fyi, grudge match going on in vta at columbus this weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bring down some USGT's to Columbus. I had heard that there was and XRAY WGT being built. Anyone know if it will be ready for service Saturday?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a NIP Parma '69 Camaro VTA body that I had won at Summit in a raffle. $15 

Still have Orca 13.5 for sale $40


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I have a NIP Parma '69 Camaro VTA body that I had won at Summit in a raffle. $15


Put a light green & white paint job on it and Smith will snap it up when he gets desperate...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I don't need a spare body since Scott Black repaired my green Parma Cuda.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I have had one for sale that is set properly.LOL


Well, that was helpful.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone have a spare 31302 - Front TC6 shock tower? Let me know...

David Lee, if HT North has one in stock let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waltss2k

Does anyone know if Hobbytown or Indy Rc is going to be getting any of the new Protoform Dodge Dart touring car bodies in, or do I need to just order from TQ or A main.


----------



## AquaRacer

Call Hobbytown and talk to David L., he would be able to find out. If not he most likely could get them to order them.


----------



## rcdano

davidl, you have a pm.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> Does anyone know if Hobbytown or Indy Rc is going to be getting any of the new Protoform Dodge Dart touring car bodies in, or do I need to just order from TQ or A main.


Thanks for your interest, Walt. I have placed the light weight version of the Dart on order. We should have by middle of this next week. More later.


----------



## nutz4rc

ThrottleKing said:


> I have a NIP Parma '69 Camaro VTA body that I had won at Summit in a raffle. $15
> 
> Still have Orca 13.5 for sale $40


This is Larry Moore over in Hagerstown where we did some deals in the past. I would like to have the Camaro body. Do you want to mail or meet? LMK


----------



## ThrottleKing

nutz4rc said:


> This is Larry Moore over in Hagerstown where we did some deals in the past. I would like to have the Camaro body. Do you want to mail or meet? LMK


Sorry Larry, Captn Jack already PMed me on the body and the 13.5 Orca.


----------



## ThrottleKing

This USGT build has been tiresome. I thought my math was incorrect but after going over everything individually on the scales the outcome was the same. Well $20 worth of tungsten later my new car is now USGT legal. Not nearly enough room for the use of lead. I really have no clue as how anyone can race this thing in VTA with the minimalist room for anything extra. They surely can't use the aluminum or Raceberry chassis. I had to come up with 100g of weight to get it here and I used all steel screws. I used extra screws where ever there was a threaded hole. I wanted to use 24mm wheels but they would take 2g per rim away so I stayed with the 26mm rims.  Maybe I will get to bring her out tomorrow night and shake her down.


----------



## crispy

What model did you get?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> What model did you get?


I'll give you a hint.


Русский Track Нападение оружие


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> 
> Русский Track Нападение оружие


I know which brand! Which of their models? 

Feel free to put that through your online translator.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I know which brand! Which of their models?
> 
> Feel free to put that through your online translator.


EVO Yes it is that way in Russian too.LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crispy, can you see anyone's avatar? I closed HT and reopened and still no ones avatar shows up.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Crispy, can you see anyone's avatar? I closed HT and reopened and still no ones avatar shows up.


It says "ThrottleKing's avatar".

Things are different since the "maintenance".


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll be breaking in new tires in VTA and USGT tomorrow night so I'm not expecting a good night....

I'll have a new 17.5 ready to test again but this time with a legit body.

Bomber class ready to go whenever that class comes around.

Just need a couple foam tire cars and I can race every class in one night!


----------



## nutz4rc

ThrottleKing said:


> Sorry Larry, Captn Jack already PMed me on the body and the 13.5 Orca.


No problem. Thanks.


----------



## AquaRacer

Its FRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! and time for some Friday night racing at INDY RC. Hoping that we have a good turnout for all of the classes we run. Less than 6 hours until the start of some Friday night fun..:wave:


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Its FRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! and time for some Friday night racing at INDY RC. Hoping that we have a good turnout for all of the classes we run. Less than 6 hours until the start of some Friday night fun..:wave:


What are you running tonight?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> What are you running tonight?


Something out of the JWR garage.LOL

I have been a little under the weather this week so I stayed home today but I plan on getting out to the track when the doors open as the track might need a little tidying up.


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> What are you running tonight?


12th scale and WGT...

What are you running tonight??


----------



## rcdano

AquaRacer said:


> Its FRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! and time for some Friday night racing at INDY RC. Hoping that we have a good turnout for all of the classes we run. Less than 6 hours until the start of some Friday night fun..:wave:


Less then 5 now! Whoohoo!:wave:


----------



## MReggio13

Any 17.5 TC tonight?


----------



## crispy

MReggio13 said:


> Any 17.5 TC tonight?


Get your second car out you tool! You still have your 6.2 right?


----------



## ThrottleKing

MReggio13 said:


> Any 17.5 TC tonight?


You know I will have mine.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Get your second car out you tool! You still have your 6.2 right?


Get yours out Crispy! You have three TC's don't you?


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Get yours out Crispy! You have three TC's don't you?


It got converted back into my USGT car. The other three S model Spec-Rs are all setup for VTA/Bomber.

If I could find a Russian missile cheaply I could do 17.5 again.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> It got converted back into my USGT car. The other three S model Spec-Rs are all setup for VTA/Bomber.
> 
> If I could find a Russian missile cheaply I could do 17.5 again.


Right around $450 is about the cheapest I have seen a used "L" go for, an EVO will be about $100-$150 more for a used one. Check over on RC Tech there are several for sale. I will warn you though these cars don't do well if you neglect them at all.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Loading up to go to the track just as soon as I close the browser.:wave:


----------



## BadSign

1/12 and WGT fo' me!


----------



## shutes

Unfortunately I haven't been able to male it last couple weeks buy will be back next week


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> It got converted back into my USGT car. The other three S model Spec-Rs are all setup for VTA/Bomber.
> 
> If I could find a Russian missile cheaply I could do 17.5 again.


SpecR not good enough for 17.5 TC?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm stuck out of town tonight for work. Will get back to Indy about the same time racing is over. Bummer.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> It got converted back into my USGT car. The other three S model Spec-Rs are all setup for VTA/Bomber.
> 
> If I could find a Russian missile cheaply I could do 17.5 again.


You have THREE bombers? 

Aren't bombers just the hipster-doofus version of VTA?


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> You have THREE bombers?
> 
> Aren't bombers just the hipster-doofus version of VTA?


1-USGT, 2-VTA, 1-Slow VTA (Bomber)

I may try 17.5 again. Need to get a chassis. Spec-R R2 is out...


----------



## BadSign

I had a lot of fun racing tonight. Had some bad luck to start the 1/12 Main, but otherwise all went well. Was just to far back to catch Brozek and Rennekamp, but maybe next time. Congrats to Dustin Fox on his first night of racing 1/12. WGT was good too, always good to follow David and Reggio around and find the fastest line.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Unfortunately I had a bad receiver and it killed my WGT. I got it fixed now though. The antenna wire came loose inside the case but I can't fix that I have to send it in. Doesn't look like anything I have ever seen before where it is attached or supposed to be. I would have thought a $99 receiver would be a little more durable but I guess in the middle of a pan car and where it sees so much abuse is a bit overwhelming. Good thing it came with the radio I guess. I will have it ready for tomorrow at Columbus.:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results from Friday - February 27, 2015*

I could not locate the 12th scale results and had the lights turned out on us before we got all our stuff packed up to leave, sorry 12th scale racers.



Low turnout tonight for whatever reason.

Have a good weekend all.

:wave:


----------



## redrider1940

*I snapped a pic of the 1/12 before I left*

I snapped a pic of 1/12 before I left.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a lap chart of the top 4 in the VTA A-main. While Chuck didn't have the fastest car, you can see he drove the most consistent race. AJ had 1 bad lap, I had several bad laps, and Gary had a bad start (was last on lap 3). 

The gap between the top 3 cars at the end of the race was less than a second.


----------



## redrider1940

redrider1940 said:


> I snapped a pic of 1/12 before I left.


Well Grrr I cant seem to get the pic attached.


----------



## crispy

9th to 2nd... and Chuck had a clean race. I got AJ on the 3rd to last corner and tried a bonzaii pass on Chuck on the last corner and tagged the wall. AJ got back around me as I pulled a JR Hildebrand on the wall to the line. I needed one more lap to get Chuck.

I think the leftover gearing from Ft. Wayne and the perfect track layout worked in my favor. 

Next week I'll be back to my old self I'm sure...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is a lap chart of the top 4 in the VTA A-main. While Chuck didn't have the fastest car, you can see he drove the most consistent race. AJ had 1 bad lap, I had several bad laps, and Gary had a bad start (was last on lap 3).
> 
> The gap between the top 3 cars at the end of the race was less than a second.


Cool chart. I'd hate to see what my graph line would look like.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a bad 1st half of the race, but that is no excuse. The top 3 just drove better races than me. At least once I got some clear track I was able to put in a bunch of good laps.

Gary, I am looking at the last laps of the race and AJ actually had a slower lap than you did. The only way he could have beat you across the line is if his transponder is closer to the front of his car.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Next Sunday the Admirals rented out the 50 meter pool at Brownsburg High School. Running Scale Boats and Fast Electric. Spectators welcome. Some of you are already Admirals members so you know about this. Fun Sunday afternoon.

Event Flyer: http://www.indyhobbies.com/BrownsburgIndoorRCFunRun2015.pdf

Video from Carmel HS. We are running there today again from noon to 3 PM. We cut back on the batteries for indoor. The way we run on open water is just too fast indoors. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohTukHGAAO0

Rules: http://www.indyadmirals.org/Duel_in_the_Pool.pdf


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is a lap chart of the top 4 in the VTA A-main. While Chuck didn't have the fastest car, you can see he drove the most consistent race. AJ had 1 bad lap, I had several bad laps, and Gary had a bad start (was last on lap 3).
> 
> The gap between the top 3 cars at the end of the race was less than a second.


Please do a similar chart mapping POSITION lap to lap.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

2 mistakes
- At lap 8 - AJ was in 3rd
- At lap 18 - Gary was in 3rd

The spreadsheet I'm using can only graph 6 lines at one time.

One thing I noticed is on lap 3 that a lot of people seemed to lose a position and then gain it back. After looking at the results, Tony Adams may have exceeded track boundaries as he had a 7.308 lap. Looks like he must have given the position(s) back as his next lap was 16.202.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Yes I managed to flip over a barrier and land right behind the leaders. I pulled over at the next safe area and let the field go but was after the stripe so that lap was bogus. Only ran a few more laps after that and pulled so as not to affect the outcome of the race as I had no business being on the track with you guys but low turnout forced everyone into one main.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I didn't notice anyone in VTA on Friday that "had no business" being in the A-main. Everyone's car (including Team PBR's) was pretty much the same speed on the straights. In fact I had don't recall making very many (successful) passes on/at the end of the straights.

One thing I forgot to mention in my earlier posts, was that even though we had 9 cars starting fairly close to each other in the main, the first lap was pretty good.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One thing I forgot to mention in my earlier posts, was that even though we had 9 cars starting fairly close to each other in the main, the first lap was pretty good.


Ummm... not for me it wasn't... 

I was braking to avoid Chuck and Nick didn't get slowed down enough. I don't blame Nick. I did the same thing to John Saylor in a USGT heat. So I know it happens and why it happens. But I wish we'd spread the starts out more. I just want to get through turn one. That's all I ask.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Ummm... not for me it wasn't...
> 
> I was braking to avoid Chuck and Nick didn't get slowed down enough. I don't blame Nick. I did the same thing to John Saylor in a USGT heat. So I know it happens and why it happens. But I wish we'd spread the starts out more. I just want to get through turn one. That's all I ask.



Gary, the grid was good for this race. There was plenty of spacing between the rows. The thing I would suggest is to stagger all the cars instead of the two wide, side by side. But, the pack covered a third of a lap till reaching the hairpin at the end of the straight before the rubbing started.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Gary, the grid was good for this race. There was plenty of spacing between the rows. The thing I would suggest is to stagger all the cars instead of the two wide, side by side. But, the pack covered a third of a lap till reaching the hairpin at the end of the straight before the rubbing started.


I was talking about the VTA race. Where nine cars went into the first corner at the same time...


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I didn't notice anyone in VTA on Friday that "had no business" being in the A-main


Absolutely. You pay your money like everyone else. Unless your broken, keep that car on the track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

13.5 Team Scream motor for sale. $50

Numbers I get on the motor are:
A.13.2
B.13.0
C.13.1
+1555
-1553


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> 13.5 Team Scream motor for sale. $60


Why don't you like this motor?


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> Why don't you like this motor?


Doesn't match my other current motors. As far as parts interchangeability. I am going to one motor manufacturer among all my cars. The way it is now I can't change rotors among them. For the layout today I would have liked a lower power rotor or a 12.3 I didn't have another TSR to swap rotors with. $50 and it's yours
Numbers on my MMS are:
A.13.2
B.13.0
C.13.1
+1555
-1553


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> Why don't you like this motor?


I know why....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> I know why....


What do you mean??


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Why don't you like this motor?


It's not as fast as a D4.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> It's not as fast as a D4.


Are they now manufacturing D4 motors that do not comply with da rules?


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Doesn't match my other current motors. As far as parts interchangeability. I am going to one motor manufacturer among all my cars. The way it is now I can't change rotors among them. For the layout today I would have liked a lower power rotor or a 12.3 I didn't have another TSR to swap rotors with. $50 and it's yours
> Numbers on my MMS are:
> A.13.2
> B.13.0
> C.13.1
> +1555
> -1553



I have $50.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> 2 mistakes
> - At lap 8 - AJ was in 3rd
> - At lap 18 - Gary was in 3rd
> 
> The spreadsheet I'm using can only graph 6 lines at one time.
> 
> One thing I noticed is on lap 3 that a lot of people seemed to lose a position and then gain it back. After looking at the results, Tony Adams may have exceeded track boundaries as he had a 7.308 lap. Looks like he must have given the position(s) back as his next lap was 16.202.


I seem to never have the fastest VTA but to overcome my understanding a few setup tricks and finding the right fdr / timing combo I have to try my best to hit my marks, stay clean and be patient with the traffic in front and around me.

The USGT main was really a mess and cars banging and bouncing all over the place but my USGT didn't have a mark on it at the end of the main because I raced the track and tried to keep the car moving forward. My USGT car sucked but the only problem I encounterd in the USGT main was when I got loose in front of Lanny and got myself ran over since Lanny had no where to go. I had no where near a second place car in USGT but out of the eight racers I had the least trouble with the two fastest getting involved in wrecks, being taken out and broke not allowing them to finish. 

I had more fun in my USGT main than the VTA main because I was alone in the lead most the race due do the hard racing behind me. From the start of the VTA main I knew I was slow and missed on fdr, timing and knew if Gary, AJ or Brian got to me I was a sitting duck.

The best race of the night for me was the second heat in VTA. Gary and I had pretty close to equal cars but it was another race where mistakes by others gave me the lead and left Gary and I alone to play out front and run nose to tail for more than half the second part of that heat. 

Gary you were fast all night and just had some bad breaks, thanks for the fun and running clean in the second heat. That was really cool running nose to tail like that together for so long. In the VTA main, you and AJ had the cars to win, bad breaks and just tough luck I guess. Brian was mad fast as always but was just a mess diving wise, he must have been over in the Purple Passion pit with Tony drinking free samples? Lol! 

Hope to see a few VTA regulars (Ed, Scott, Charlie, Roger, Spanky, Franklin) back this week. Maybe Walt might come back and run VTA again? It sure would be cool to have Steve Laracy join us in VTA!

Have a nice week everyone.


----------



## BadSign

Hitec x4 question:
Is it possible to exceed a 5A charge rate by combining ports? I need to upgrade my charging system (still using old Duratrax onyx chargers). I want to go 2C or higher rate.


----------



## BadSign

Oops.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Are they now manufacturing D4 motors that do not comply with da rules?


Take a look at the stock classes from Snowbirds and tell me how many TSR were ran compared to D4.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Hitec x4 question:
> Is it possible to exceed a 5A charge rate by combining ports? I need to upgrade my charging system (still using old Duratrax onyx chargers). I want to go 2C or higher rate.
> It will do 6 amps. LRP makes a good one and the Two channel Hitec does I think 20amps


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Take a look at the stock classes from Snowbirds and tell me how many TSR were ran compared to D4.


I was told the Great Monti was very very fast and successful with a TSR 13.5 motor.


----------



## davidl

badsign said:


> hitec x4 question:
> Is it possible to exceed a 5a charge rate by combining ports? I need to upgrade my charging system (still using old duratrax onyx chargers). I want to go 2c or higher rate.


booooom!


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> I was told the Great Monti was very very fast and successful with a TSR 13.5 motor.


But he didn't win.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some (older) chargers will limit you to a 5a charge if you are using the internal A/C power supply. I will check on my Duratrax Onyx if it will go higher on D/C vs A/C. 

Some older chargers will also limit your amps if you are using a lower powered D/C power supply. Not sure what the newer chargers are capable of, but make sure to check what it takes to get a higher amp charge.

----------

Part of the reason I posted the VTA graphs yesterday was to show that a decent car that runs a consistent race is capable of winning at Indy RC Raceway. There were several cars that were faster than Chuck, but he ran the best race. It didn't hurt that Chuck was TQ and didn't have to deal with traffic at the start of the.

Personally I tend to drive a little too hard, and end up making a few critical mistakes every race. What little advantage I may have with a faster car is usually negated by the mistakes I make. When I drive a more controlled pace in qualifying/mains, I typically finish better.


----------



## Waltss2k

Looks like VTA just got real serious with using graphs.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Next I plan to do some charts about post counts....not.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Your charts are pretty informative and a nice way to see the fastest car always doesn't win. Looking at the lap times from the VTA A-main from Friday, Brian had the fastest car for sure. His fastest lap, top 5, 10 and 20 were the best in the main.

How do you do it Brian? Spool, diff, fdr, lipo, etc? 

Week in and week out Brian proves that the TC4 is an awesome car and once all the essentials are bought it doesn't require lots of dough to have a fast car capable of competing and winning week in and week out.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> booooom!


I'd just like to charge at a higher amp rate, like the big boys.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

This is what the one of the fastest and local favorite uses at Indy RC. Can charge up to 20 amps and has lots of useful bells and whistles.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LWA137&P=ML


----------



## Here's Chucky!

This is what I have but can only charge up to 6 amps through each port. I thinks it's great but I can't cycle a single lipo if I discharge after race to 7.5 volts them get a complete charge for next heat or main. With the charger I listed above I could cycle and use just the one lipo for VTA all night.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBKAK&P=ML


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Week in and week out Brian proves that the TC4 is an awesome car and once all the essentials are bought it doesn't require lots of dough to have a fast car capable of competing and winning week in and week out.


I'm not sold that it proves the TC4 is an awesome car. 

The fact that when he borrows Scott's car, he seems to do better, would suggest that his driving is overcoming the shortcomings of the TC4.

If he would upgrade to a Spec-R, I think he'd win on a weekly basis...


----------



## FrankNitti

Sounds like USGT has got a little rough.. :drunk: 
I'll be back this Friday to rub fenders with you guy's in USGT and VTA. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> This is what I have but can only charge up to 6 amps through each port. I thinks it's great but I can't cycle a single lipo if I discharge after race to 7.5 volts them get a complete charge for next heat or main. With the charger I listed above I could cycle and use just the one lipo for VTA all night.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBKAK&P=ML


I was thinking of getting the x4, but I want to do the same thing as you! Thanks chuck


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Sounds like USGT has got a little rough.. :drunk:
> I'll be back this Friday to rub fenders with you guy's in USGT and VTA. :thumbsup:


It wasn't too bad last week. I let Eric drive my car so I was able to watch the whole race. 

Basically with only eight cars showing up, you've got the whole gamut from fast to slow in the one main. 

I don't think it is rough driving as much as just normal racing incidents caused from a large disparity in speed.


----------



## Waltss2k

The only way to go is to get a Icharger, you can charge up to 20+ amps, discharge, storage, cycle and balance. And charge faster.


----------



## rcdano

I think what Brian is referring to is that he seen how I was charging my batteries. To get a higher charge rate on my X4 I was told that if you hook two chargers up at the same time and say, set each one to charge at the max (in this case, 6 amps on each charge bank) that it would double the charge rate, so 2 chargers charging one battery at 6 amps each will, in theory, will be giving it a 12 amp charge rate. I do this to speed up the charging process because at Indy R/C, well, you have to. The person that told me this, I feel, is a pretty smart feller so I took his advice and have been doing it. Now, I'm not an electrical engineer and I still, to this day, can not keep series and parallel straight, but, it seems to work this way as it does seem to charge faster but I haven't actually timed it to see but again it seems to.


----------



## crispy

rcdano said:


> I think what Brian is referring to is that he seen how I was charging my batteries. To get a higher charge rate on my X4 I was told that if you hook two chargers up at the same time and say, set each one to charge at the max (in this case, 6 amps on each charge bank) that it would double the charge rate, so 2 chargers charging one battery at 6 amps each will, in theory, will be giving it a 12 amp charge rate. I do this to speed up the charging process because at Indy R/C, well, you have to. The person that told me this, I feel, is a pretty smart feller so I took his advice and have been doing it. Now, I'm not an electrical engineer and I still, to this day, can not keep series and parallel straight, but, it seems to work this way as it does seem to charge faster but I haven't actually timed it to see but again it seems to.


Let's see your lead setup?


----------



## rcdano

I like the X4 but for getting that little extra (which never hurts) I would get one of the latest and greatest if you can. I would but but it takes a lot of money for one of these gems and that is something that I don't have. I have an R/C appetite on a plastic model budget.


----------



## rcdano

Crispy, I'm at work right now but I can get a pic at lunch, hopefully.


----------



## rcdano

Maybe I can describe it. The X4 has 4 separate charge banks. I just run one charge lead to the battery with bullet connectors like normal then I run another set of charge leads from the other charge bank with alligator clips, clip them on the bullet connectors that are already in the battery and start both charge banks at the same time and va-la!


----------



## jonesy112

You don't need the newest or latest $300+ charger, just look for one with adjustable end voltage and a charge rate of 10 amps or more. 

For the last year I have been using an lrp touch charger that I purchased used for 90$. It's fast enough that I only have needed to use that one charger no matter how many classes I'm running or what type of battery I'm charging. 

Unless it has changed since I had one, in my experiences the x4 left my batteries undercharged (fully charged on that was 4.18ish per cell) that may be different now, but that is something to pay attention too when it comes to the chargers


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have an older Onyx 230 charger. I checked the specs and it will charge up to 7 amps if connected to a D/C power supply. The Onyx 235 will go up to 8 amps on D/C. These are both single battery chargers. 

The Onyx 245 can only charge up to 5 amps regardless of power supply used. It is a dual battery charger.

----------

Badsign, I have a spare 10 amp D/C power supply you could borrow on race nights to help you charge a bit faster with your current charger. It is really only powerful enough to run 1 charger at a time.


----------



## rcdano

Jonesy, did you get that reading directly from the X4 or did you another source? Reason I ask is I had better look into that myself. I always take for granted that the reading that the screen is showing is accurate. And your right, there are many less expensive ways to gain charging amps.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I'm not sold that it proves the TC4 is an awesome car.
> 
> The fact that when he borrows Scott's car, he seems to do better, would suggest that his driving is overcoming the shortcomings of the TC4.
> 
> If he would upgrade to a Spec-R, I think he'd win on a weekly basis...


Regardless of whose car Brian drives, he is competitive and contending for the win. I would suggest that it is combination of excellent knowledge of the TC4 chassis gained over years of experience as well as a relatively low speed class with high grip tires that enables a few decade old chassis design to be competitive. Put that in the hands of an excellent driver and you instantly have a winning combination.

And of course the obvious choice would be a VBC over the Spec-R Gary.....


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Regardless of whose car Brian drives, he is competitive and contending for the win. I would suggest that it is combination of excellent knowledge of the TC4 chassis gained over years of experience as well as a relatively low speed class with high grip tires that enables a few decade old chassis design to be competitive. Put that in the hands of an excellent driver and you instantly have a winning combination.
> 
> And of course the obvious choice would be a VBC over the Spec-R Gary.....


What's VBC an acronym for? Very Bad Chassis?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> What's VBC an acronym for? Very Bad Chassis?


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think Nick is running the VBC's and doing well from what I have seen in the race results posted by Chuck Ray.


----------



## RollingChicane

FrankNitti said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think Nick is running the VBC's and doing well from what I have seen in the race results posted by Chuck Ray.


I like my VBC's quite a lot. My D07 in USGT is better than it has ever been. Each week I tweak on something to make it a touch better. My biggest challenge to overcome is the idiot behind the controller....

I've been chasing the set up on my VTA chassis for a few weeks. I was flat out terrible in the Amain due to an errant adjustment and as a result, I wrecked in front of and into a few people (Crispy on lap one and caused arguable the best car in the field to be dead last before lap one was completed). After the mains, I kept working on it and I think it was largely due to overly worn front tires. New tires seemed to work really well afterwards. Next week will tell the story on whether or not this was the culprit.

In all honesty, Gary's Spec-R's are pretty darn impressive especially when you look at the price. Hard to argue with!


----------



## RollingChicane

FrankNitti said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think Nick is running the VBC's and doing well from what I have seen in the race results posted by Chuck Ray.


VBC in my hands stands for: *V*eering, *B*ashing, *C*rashing


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think Nick is running the VBC's and doing well from what I have seen in the race results posted by Chuck Ray.


I think when you miss three weeks in a row, you lose your Smack-talking privileges... 

Glad to have you back.


----------



## jonesy112

rcdano said:


> Jonesy, did you get that reading directly from the X4 or did you another source? Reason I ask is I had better look into that myself. I always take for granted that the reading that the screen is showing is accurate. And your right, there are many less expensive ways to gain charging amps.


That was from my personal experience. It would come off the charger as fully charged, but while going through tech, it was only reading 8.35-8.37 depending on the gauge used. I know each gauge is going to read slightly different, but giving up .03-.09 starting voltage is a disadvantage no matter how the gauge reads when other people can "fine tune" their charger into getting right up to the allowed limits.


----------



## crispy

My X4 stops a little early. But that could be just a variance in the multimeter used to measure.

HOWEVER, Franklin taught me a little trick, you can reduce the charge rate to 1 amp and continue charging. You can charge your battery up to whatever you want. 8.44 or so if you like.


----------



## regets ama

OPINION

VTA
The magic is in corner speed, carrying it in-around-and out of. 

I wouldnt put much emphasis on those last few hundreths of a volt at the start, I *would * worry about sustaining the volts throughout the run which is where a good (not necessarily expensive) battery shines.

If you still arent convinced and feel you need that extra .05 volts, a charging "trick" was shared with me by a TP pro in the heli arena. I can show you the next time I make it to the track.

If you want an inexpensive, adjustable, IR capable charger try the icharger 206B, good for 20 amps. I have had mine for 5 years now.

Lastly, what is a .10 of an 8 second lap? If you have a stop watch or iphone with that function, try tapping on/off and see just how quick you are. Most are going to be at .10,,,,,,,,,,,,and that is what .10 is on a lap time. Not much time there when you consider all the turning, throttling, deciding over the course of a lap so putting efforts on clean consistent laps is easier than finding the HOT lap worth .10 compared to others' HOT lap.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks for all the advise. I'm going to look into some chargers now.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I think when you miss three weeks in a row, you lose your Smack-talking privileges...
> 
> Glad to have you back.


I know right!!!! so go easy on me this Friday, I'll be sure to pull over as you lap me. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcdano

crispy said:


> My X4 stops a little early. But that could be just a variance in the multimeter used to measure.
> 
> HOWEVER, Franklin taught me a little trick, you can reduce the charge rate to 1 amp and continue charging. You can charge your battery up to whatever you want. 8.44 or so if you like.


Hmmm, very intresting. So after the battery "peaks", start charging it again at 1 amp until the desired voltage is reached?


----------



## crispy

rcdano said:


> Hmmm, very intresting. So after the battery "peaks", start charging it again at 1 amp until the desired voltage is reached?


Correct. It works. 

I never "top off" at Indy RC because it isn't worth it, but I do for the bigger races.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

rcdano said:


> Hmmm, very intresting. So after the battery "peaks", start charging it again at 1 amp until the desired voltage is reached?


I think we should be saying until the maximum voltage that is legal for the class being raced is reached. For 2-cell classes this is typically 8.400 volts.


----------



## crispy

Sure...


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> I'm not sold that it proves the TC4 is an awesome car.


I think the TC4 is a great car for VTA. I do okay in VTA and I am usually running a TC4, TC3, or occasionally a Losi XXXS.


----------



## rcdano

crispy said:


> Correct. It works.
> 
> I never "top off" at Indy RC because it isn't worth it, but I do for the bigger races.





IndyRC_Racer said:


> I think we should be saying until the maximum voltage that is legal for the class being raced is reached. For 2-cell classes this is typically 8.400 volts.


Crispy, thank you very much and I agree Indy R/C!


----------



## crispy

I have a $3 Harbor Freight multimeter in my tool box. It is not as accurate as a Fluke. But it is consistent. So when I was up in Ft. Wayne I measured the same battery with their meter and mine and found that mine is .03 low.

So I know to charge to 8.37 on my meter and voila! My X4 usually shuts off when I'm as 8.35, or 8.38 in real life. Like I said, I don't bother to bring that up to 8.40.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Correct. It works.
> 
> I never "top off" at Indy RC because it isn't worth it, but I do for the bigger races.


What bigger races? And why isn't it worth "topping off" at Indy RC? It's better for the battery.


----------



## BadSign

Learning more than I planned. Good info, guys


----------



## rcdano

Yeah, it's amazing what I have learned in the last 3 weeks. I've learned more in the last 3 weeks then I have in the last 3 years. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## RollingChicane

So here is a question for 17.5 guys (or anyone else who has experienced this scenario). 

I'm working on getting my 17.5 car up to speed so I can dabble in a faster class. I have the car geared just a bit slow so I can focus on the handling and then I'll increase the speed once I'm happy with the car.

Typically I have my cars set up with substantial grip on both ends of the car because I hate chasing grip, period. As I watch JW, Reggio, Cody or Jonesy, their cars just plain handle differently than mine when it comes to corner rotation. My car grips and turns the corner then accelerates away, scrubbing speed in the process. Their cars maintain way more corner speed than mine and never hardly seem to slow down. 

I put a VBC team set up on my D06 and hit the track for practice last week. Initially I thought it was terrible but the harder I drove it and the more I changed my driving style, I realized the corner(s) I thought were the worst handling were actually corners that rotated VERY well and if I stayed on the throttle (after an initial blip to start the rotation) it cornered at a higher rate of speed IN A CONTROLLABLE MANNER than I have ever had before.

With all that being said, my question ultimately is set up related. The car rotated awesome on left hand corners but drove like my "normal" set up on right hand corners. I cannot find any measurable differences on the set up. What adjustments most directly influence the "rotateability" (yes, I think I just created a new word) of a car in the corner that allow rotation to start upon a blip off the throttle and then catch the rear end and hook up upon application of the throttle?

I hope to be able to narrow down what I need to do to make the car rotate to the right the same as it rotates to the left.

Ideas?


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> So here is a question for 17.5 guys (or anyone else who has experienced this scenario).
> 
> I'm working on getting my 17.5 car up to speed so I can dabble in a faster class. I have the car geared just a bit slow so I can focus on the handling and then I'll increase the speed once I'm happy with the car.
> 
> Typically I have my cars set up with substantial grip on both ends of the car because I hate chasing grip, period. As I watch JW, Reggio, Cody or Jonesy, their cars just plain handle differently than mine when it comes to corner rotation. My car grips and turns the corner then accelerates away, scrubbing speed in the process. Their cars maintain way more corner speed than mine and never hardly seem to slow down.
> 
> I put a VBC team set up on my D06 and hit the track for practice last week. Initially I thought it was terrible but the harder I drove it and the more I changed my driving style, I realized the corner(s) I thought were the worst handling were actually corners that rotated VERY well and if I stayed on the throttle (after an initial blip to start the rotation) it cornered at a higher rate of speed IN A CONTROLLABLE MANNER than I have ever had before.
> 
> With all that being said, my question ultimately is set up related. The car rotated awesome on left hand corners but drove like my "normal" set up on right hand corners. I cannot find any measurable differences on the set up. What adjustments most directly influence the "rotateability" (yes, I think I just created a new word) of a car in the corner that allow rotation to start upon a blip off the throttle and then catch the rear end and hook up upon application of the throttle?
> 
> I hope to be able to narrow down what I need to do to make the car rotate to the right the same as it rotates to the left.
> 
> Ideas?



If its turning different one way than the other, and all set up parameters are the same, the car is either a)tweaked, or b) the steering endpoints are different left to right. 

Option A is a problem that you will come up with after a hard hit usually. The nature of the cars design allow them to sometimes hold cross weight (or wedge if your into the circle track world) when flexed hard. You remove this by loosening all of the screws on the upper deck, bulkheads, and chassis plate, "shaking" the car around to allow everything to flex freely and anything that is stuck to get unstuck, then tightening the chassis screws first, the bulkhead screws second, then the top deck screws last. Now measure ride height and uptravel as that can change if the car is really tweaked. 

Option b is measured by using a set up system and measuring total degrees turned each way or by doing circles on the track (seeing how big of a radius the car needs to turn 180 degrees to the left, and then to the right, and adjusting your steering endpoints until they match each other)

And a note on setups, some are meant to be driven smoothly, others are meant to be driven hard. I drive the living shit out of my car, so my setup would feel terrible to someone who isnt as aggresive on the steering, throttle/brake inputs. Just when I try to drive a "smooth" setup, it doesnt work for me and i usually end up not so fast.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The faster you go, the more you have to make sure your car is properly balanced.

Once you have confirmed that the chassis/car isn't tweaked, make sure the shocks are equal length when comparing right to left. After installing the shocks onto the car, the shock collars should end up close left to right after you set the ride height. If you have confirmed everything is mechanically sound and the collars are off, you may need to move chassis weights around to balance the car left to right.

----------

As far uneven steering goes, check to make sure the steering links are the same length left/right. If the kit manual has measurements for the links, start with that length and then adjust the steering sub-trim to make sure both front wheels are at the same toe angle. Always use steering sub-trim if your radio has it, since it won't change how much throw the servo has.

Also make sure the servo is properly spaced/installed in the car. Because servos vary, you may need to add/remove shims to get the proper steering link geometry. Also confirm that the servo horn's ball stud is the correct height from the chassis. I've seen people use the wrong horn on their cars and it can create uneven steering. 

----------

One final thought, don't overlook track conditions. The layout at Indy RC Raceway last Friday had (1) 180 left turn, (2) 180 right turns, and (2) 90 right turns. 

The 180 right turn at the end of the long straight didn't have a lot of grip. This was in part caused by the low temps outside that were causing a bit of a draft in that corner of the track. If you got too far out of the groove/racing line in that corner, your car wasn't going to handle as well. A tight car would have pushed more and a loose car would have wanted to spin out.


----------



## Troy Carter

RollingChicane said:


> So here is a question for 17.5 guys (or anyone else who has experienced this scenario).
> 
> I'm working on getting my 17.5 car up to speed so I can dabble in a faster class. I have the car geared just a bit slow so I can focus on the handling and then I'll increase the speed once I'm happy with the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas?


I would gear it for race pace and leave it there rather than trying to limit the car's speed/power. You need to drive the car with race pace speed/power so that you get used to and understand how it will react when you use the throttle to control the car.

Otherwise, you'll be chasing your tail again once you re-gear the car unless your "bit slow" is just a wee little bit off.


----------



## jonesy112

Good point troy.

By increasing the speed of the car, you will discover a whole new range of setup problems that you didnt notice at a slower speed.

That is a lot of the reason you will see guys running a faster class, so they can get the setup figured out or try new things and see how they feel for a slower class.


----------



## Waltss2k

Plus it's tough when you run on a no grip track to tracks that have grip.


----------



## cwoods34

A really good setup will work on nearly any grip level with minor changes.

Try softer tires, longer dope times, more uptravel and camber, more toe, or higher downforce bodies if the track is slick.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Track conditions*

Before getting too serious the bottom line is to have fun and make sure everyone feels welcome and wants to come back each week and help grow the hobby. _That said, everyone has to deal with the same conditions but a well rounded racer is good on any track conditions._


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Before getting too serious the bottom line is to have fun and make sure everyone feels welcome and wants to come back each week and help grow the hobby. _That said, everyone has to deal with the same conditions but a well rounded racer is good on any track conditions._


I agree to an extent. Each class has a different moving chicane that makes the playing field between each class apples vs oranges. I agree that a well rounded racer can overcome those situations and differences on a regular basis.

Mr. Serious:hat:


----------



## cwoods34

Here's Chucky! said:


> Before getting too serious the bottom line is to have fun and make sure everyone feels welcome and wants to come back each week and help grow the hobby. _That said, everyone has to deal with the same conditions but a well rounded racer is good on any track conditions._


A well-rounded racer can also suck on any traction condition.

#rcphilosophy


----------



## Here's Chucky!

cwoods34 said:


> A well-rounded racer can also suck on any traction condition.
> 
> #rcphilosophy


True that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Off Trinity's Facebook page:

_"This was spotted in tech at a race this weekend. Totally not legal in anyway at all. The magnet is ground to reduce the field and the shaft has also has had weight removed. The Tech inspector did his job and they were not allowed to be run."_

Man, I guess people are more devious than I would have expected. Guess I'm naïve about such things...


----------



## davidl

The Protoform Dodge Dart bodies have arrived @ Hobbytown north. They are lightweight, but normal weights can be ordered. Also, the HPI Corvette (200mm) and the HPI Camaro SS are here now.


----------



## RollingChicane

jonesy112 said:


> If its turning different one way than the other, and all set up parameters are the same, the car is either a)tweaked, or b) the steering endpoints are different left to right.
> 
> Option A is a problem that you will come up with after a hard hit usually. The nature of the cars design allow them to sometimes hold cross weight (or wedge if your into the circle track world) when flexed hard. You remove this by loosening all of the screws on the upper deck, bulkheads, and chassis plate, "shaking" the car around to allow everything to flex freely and anything that is stuck to get unstuck, then tightening the chassis screws first, the bulkhead screws second, then the top deck screws last. Now measure ride height and uptravel as that can change if the car is really tweaked.
> 
> Option b is measured by using a set up system and measuring total degrees turned each way or by doing circles on the track (seeing how big of a radius the car needs to turn 180 degrees to the left, and then to the right, and adjusting your steering endpoints until they match each other)
> 
> And a note on setups, some are meant to be driven smoothly, others are meant to be driven hard. I drive the living shit out of my car, so my setup would feel terrible to someone who isnt as aggresive on the steering, throttle/brake inputs. Just when I try to drive a "smooth" setup, it doesnt work for me and i usually end up not so fast.


Thanks for all the feedback. I will go through the car tonight and check for tweak as well as corner weights. Off memory, my min-max range is 20 grams total from the heaviest corner to the lightest corner. *Is that an acceptable balance?* I will also gear it up to race speed to see how that effects the set up.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The faster you go, the more you have to make sure your car is properly balanced.
> 
> Once you have confirmed that the chassis/car isn't tweaked, make sure the shocks are equal length when comparing right to left. After installing the shocks onto the car, the shock collars should end up close left to right after you set the ride height. If you have confirmed everything is mechanically sound and the collars are off, you may need to move chassis weights around to balance the car left to right.
> 
> ----------
> 
> As far uneven steering goes, check to make sure the steering links are the same length left/right. If the kit manual has measurements for the links, start with that length and then adjust the steering sub-trim to make sure both front wheels are at the same toe angle. Always use steering sub-trim if your radio has it, since it won't change how much throw the servo has.
> 
> Also make sure the servo is *properly spaced/installed in the car. Because servos vary, you may need to add/remove shims to get the proper steering link geometry*. Also confirm that the servo horn's ball stud is the correct height from the chassis. I've seen people use the wrong horn on their cars and it can create uneven steering.
> 
> ----------
> 
> One final thought, don't overlook track conditions. The layout at Indy RC Raceway last Friday had (1) 180 left turn, (2) 180 right turns, and (2) 90 right turns.
> 
> The 180 right turn at the end of the long straight didn't have a lot of grip. This was in part caused by the low temps outside that were causing a bit of a draft in that corner of the track. If you got too far out of the groove/racing line in that corner, your car wasn't going to handle as well. A tight car would have pushed more and a loose car would have wanted to spin out.


I have often wondered about spacing of the servo. The manual doesn't say anything about what the proper geometry is, but my cars tend to be at an excessive angle (per the manual set up) compared to others who have a pretty much linear link set up from the saver to the bell crank.

Is there a racing standard I should shoot for on the spacing?


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I will go through the car tonight and check for tweak as well as corner weights. Off memory, my min-max range is 20 grams total from the heaviest corner to the lightest corner. *Is that an acceptable balance?* I will also gear it up to race speed to see how that effects the set up.


Yeah, i usually dont get too concerned with the corner weights until they are at least 25 grams off of each side to side. Esp if you are using tires on it, since tires have a bit of give to them. 

Your front and back weights may be different on the car, i know im usually about 20 grams heavier in the nose just because i prefer how this makes the car drive. 

As long as you are within 25 grams L to R, your shock collars are within a mm of each other (making sure the shocks were built to the same length to start with) and your ride heights are equal side to side, your car will be tweak free and evenly sprung. 

Make sure your car is statically balanced left to right as well, most newer chassis have balance holes in them, and you should be able to find a set of balance pins to borrow if you dont have them. If your static balance is off, it will be nearly impossible to get everything else set properly regarding scaling, collar heights and ride heights.


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> I have often wondered about spacing of the servo. The manual doesn't say anything about what the proper geometry is, but my cars tend to be at an excessive angle (per the manual set up) compared to others who have a pretty much linear link set up from the saver to the bell crank.
> 
> Is there a racing standard I should shoot for on the spacing?


normally you want the steering link connecting the servo to the bell crank as linear as possible.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Off Trinity's Facebook page:
> 
> _"This was spotted in tech at a race this weekend. Totally not legal in anyway at all. The magnet is ground to reduce the field and the shaft has also has had weight removed. The Tech inspector did his job and they were not allowed to be run."_


The next time you see me, ask me about some of the stuff I have seen over the years. There will always be cheaters regardless of the technology.


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> The next time you see me, ask me about some of the stuff I have seen over the years. There will always be cheaters regardless of the technology.


Why not share it on here for all of us?


----------



## BadSign

I seem to remember something about a "flux capacitor". That car was fast.


----------



## nutz4rc

It still seems incredible to me that so many people who run stock classes and are not sponsored drivers feel the need to "cheat". However I know it happens at every track. Too bad.


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> Why not share it on here for all of us?


I know of people taking batteries apart in spec battery classes and replacing the cells with something much more potent, then carefully sealing them back up so nobody would ever know, or so they thought. Seems brushed motors were tampered with quite often. Twisting the commutator among other things. I think there is less cheating today then there was say 15 years ago, but it will always exist.

Does Cody have stories to tell????


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> I know of people taking batteries apart in spec battery classes and replacing the cells with something much more potent, then carefully sealing them back up so nobody would ever know, or so they thought. Seems brushed motors were tampered with quite often. Twisting the commutator among other things. I think there is less cheating today then there was say 15 years ago, but it will always exist.
> 
> Does Cody have stories to tell????


I like to tactfully insinuate that someone is cheating so I can hear the excuses. My favorites I've heard......

'"Whoops, forgot to turn my charger down to 8.40 that time. Oh well, it don't matter." ---Yes it does, you're running VTA.

"I haven't figured out how to set this charger's endpoint yet." ---Read the manual. Seriously?! I have the same charger. Let me show you.

"I don't know, just some random inserts and tires I found in my box. Tamiya maybe?" --- No, those are Sorex. Pretty sure you know that even though they aren't allowed. See? The tire literally says Sorex.

"Well, you're running a D3.5 so what's the difference?" ---The difference is that my motor is still technically Roar legal. Your red-wired Outlaw Novak never was.

"I dunno, guess I just got a fast one." ---No, your Thunder Power/Novak/Tekin motor is illegal if it's pulling my built-by-Jesus-himself D4 down the straight. Let's compare dyno results!

Those are quoted word-for-word from the criminals.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Cheaters suck and even if you tech VTA weight, ride height, etc there's probably a dozen other things mentioned on this thread alone that would be missed with a casual inspection.

Like the post where Scott showed the rotor being carved up to make motor faster how do you catch that? Was that person so balls out fast that they broke open his motor to catch him? 

I used to jump off the drivers stand and not think to much about wether everyone is legal or not but all this talk on the thread of late is making me wonder. 

Anyone that would cheat at anything, especially toy cars just makes you a sad person. I've been at places where people have had their kids with them and they've been caught running an illegal car. What sort of example does that set for their kids?

I'm surprised the person with the illegal rotor didn't just say he had the wrong thing in his car rather than ride out a motor tear down and get busted. That person should be laughed at and made fun of every week but I imagine they probably quit racing after that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, see that's the part I don't understand either. If you have big money riding on winning a race like NASCAR, IndyCar, etc., you can see the potential motivation. Not that it's right or ethical. 

But in our world, winning even a cool trophy by cheating... Would you really be proud of yourself? At the end of the day, you've got to fall asleep at night knowing you are cheating at your hobby/pastime. That's nuts. 

Of course, winning at RC cars does make you a hottie for the ladies. 
Most really dig Paragon smelling, black fingered, speed jockeys.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I know of people taking batteries apart in spec battery classes and replacing the cells with something much more potent, then carefully sealing them back up so nobody would ever know, or so they thought. Seems brushed motors were tampered with quite often. Twisting the commutator among other things. I think there is less cheating today then there was say 15 years ago, but it will always exist.


I remember the "comm cranking" happening at the velodrome. And I know of people changing the shrink wrap on spec nimh packs back in the day. I once made an illegal foam tire for a spec oval class, just to show someone it could be done (no, I didn't race it).


----------



## RollingChicane

jonesy112 said:


> normally you want the steering link connecting the servo to the bell crank as linear as possible.


Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll hopefully have it more figured out tomorrow!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Cool AFX Slot Car Track build*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422332&page=5


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> .......
> 
> But in our world, winning even a cool trophy by cheating... Would you really be proud of yourself? ...............


Scott, that isn't the way they think. Some of the cheaters are very good at racing these cars but are just shy of the national elite They get frustrated with their situation and start to resort to unethical things in an effort to get an advantage that will put them over the top, into that elite group. They are so infatuated with gaining that level that they will do pretty much anything to get there. It never dawns on them what others think or how it could impact their ability and opportunity to gain valuable support from fellow racers, officials and manufacturers. They truly are heartless with no conscience.


----------



## crispy

*It's Friday!*

Racing in 11...





(I just wanted to beat Brozek to the punch.)


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Racing in 11...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just wanted to beat Brozek to the punch.)


Crispyyyy,
If your gonna do that,at least do it correctly.. 

Its FFFRRRIIIIIIDDDDDAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! 

Time for some friday night racing at INDY RC.. We've got about 9 hours until the fun begins.. Cya all tonight..:wave:


----------



## rcdano

davidl said:


> Scott, that isn't the way they think. Some of the cheaters are very good at racing these cars but are just shy of the national elite They get frustrated with their situation and start to resort to unethical things in an effort to get an advantage that will put them over the top, into that elite group. They are so infatuated with gaining that level that they will do pretty much anything to get there. It never dawns on them what others think or how it could impact their ability and opportunity to gain valuable support from fellow racers, officials and manufacturers. They truly are heartless with no conscience.


Very well said David Lee! I started to post just this sentiment yesterday but it got a little long. You summed it up beautifully in just a few words.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> They truly are heartless with no conscience.


That's going a little far. We're not talking about serial killers here.


----------



## rcdano

cwoods34 said:


> That's going a little far. We're not talking about serial killers here.


Well, yeah, lol!


----------



## crispy

*I hate it when people do this but...*

IndyRC_Racer you have a PM.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> That's going a little far. We're not talking about serial killers here.


Aren't we?


----------



## jtsbell

I thought that there is one or two guys going down there from Lafayette if so pm me if you would.THANKS JACK BELL


----------



## davidl

64 pitch pinions 55, 56, 57 and 59 are now in stock at HT north store. These are from CRC and look really sweet.


----------



## RollingChicane

A couple of us that are new to 17.5 are planning to hit Columbus on Saturday. Does anyone know if they have ample supply of the spec tire in stock for all that may need to buy some?


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> A couple of us that are new to 17.5 are planning to hit Columbus on Saturday. Does anyone know if they have ample supply of the spec tire in stock for all that may need to buy some?


Hey forum noob..., CICR thread here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422344

I think it is Chris that is subscribed to that thread so he sees it immediately.


----------



## Matt P.

RollingChicane said:


> A couple of us that are new to 17.5 are planning to hit Columbus on Saturday. Does anyone know if they have ample supply of the spec tire in stock for all that may need to buy some?


I plan to be there for 17.5 and WGT this Saturday. Chris had a bunch of the Jaco Blue sets available last I saw. I have a good extra set if someone needs it.


----------



## davidl

We have Jaco Blue TC tires and WGT tires at HT north. We also have 72t and 73t 64p spur gears. None between 73 and 80.


----------



## microed

*USVTA Points*

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why

National points were updated today. Looks like Chuck has slipped to second, just a few points out of first after leading for so long. Looks like he is going to need to pick up the pace :tongue:

Jeremiah is in second in USGT, just a few points out of first.

I hope to be back this Friday. Been suffering from a bout with vertigo.


----------



## Waltss2k

RollingChicane said:


> A couple of us that are new to 17.5 are planning to hit Columbus on Saturday. Does anyone know if they have ample supply of the spec tire in stock for all that may need to buy some?


Yes Chris has Jaco Blue's in stock $25 a set. I will be there for 17.5 Tc and WGT.


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I'm selling my 2 Thunder Power motors one is set up as a 17.5 with a green rotor and the other is set up as a 13.5 with a Blue rotor. Plus I have another 17.5 stator and a 7.5 stator. Also 4 Red rotors. All for $160 or $45 each for the motors , $ 15 each for rotors and $15 each for stators. I can bring up to Indy Rc if need be or I will have them with me in Columbus on Saturday.


----------



## CICR

RollingChicane said:


> A couple of us that are new to 17.5 are planning to hit Columbus on Saturday. Does anyone know if they have ample supply of the spec tire in stock for all that may need to buy some?



Plenty of Jaco blue's in stock!


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why
> 
> National points were updated today. Looks like Chuck has slipped to second, just a few points out of first after leading for so long. Looks like he is going to need to pick up the pace :tongue:
> 
> Jeremiah is in second in USGT, just a few points out of first.
> 
> I hope to be back this Friday. Been suffering from a bout with vertigo.


That is awesome! I had no idea that our fellow racers are that high in the national championship points! Congrats to everyone on the list


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> That is awesome! I had no idea that our fellow racers are that high in the national championship points! Congrats to everyone on the list


At this point, the top twelve scores for Jeremiah in USGT are all wins. So he needs the car count to increase so they'll all be higher 90's. In other words, he needs *US* to get back to the top!

I would imagine that all of Chuck's points (that count) at this point are all top threes. He needs a few more wins to get some 90's and he'll be back up there too. In fact, after re-checking, he's got an 85, an 87 and a 88 in there. Three more good nights where he pulls in 90+ points and that's a gain of at least 10 points.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> At this point, the top twelve scores for Jeremiah in USGT are all wins. So he needs the car count to increase so they'll all be higher 90's. In other words, he needs *US* to get back to the top!
> 
> I would imagine that all of Chuck's points (that count) at this point are all top threes. He needs a few more wins to get some 90's and he'll be back up there too. In fact, after re-checking, he's got an 85, an 87 and a 88 in there. Three more good nights where he pulls in 90+ points and that's a gain of at least 10 points.


Put out the calling card for all USGT drivers! We need a good showing and consistently have 2 heats of this class. 

I'm thinking we only need about 3 more cars to bump us to the 10+ mark consistently if we all keep running as we have been. I know there are a few of you guys that have USGT cars that run on occasion so it would be great to see you all field a car consistently. It would also be a welcome addition for some of the newer / returning VTA guys to field a second car in USGT!


----------



## crispy

Our local IndyCar engineer told me they were bad, but I could never imagine they were this bad...










That's just hideous.

I'd hate to be the guy that has to set this POS up...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

General question:

If you have an older Xray touring car, what other manufacturer's springs will fit on the shocks?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*USVTA National Points Series*



microed said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why
> 
> National points were updated today. Looks like Chuck has slipped to second, just a few points out of first after leading for so long. Looks like he is going to need to pick up the pace :tongue:
> 
> Jeremiah is in second in USGT, just a few points out of first.
> 
> I hope to be back this Friday. Been suffering from a bout with vertigo.


With so many great racers at Indy RC who didn't sign up I think it's safe to say I've been fortunate to have been up at the top of the chart for as long as I have. I know there is the the same caliper of racers all over who run at the big races that will score more points at said races so I've been pretty tickeled to have been in the mix for so long. My goal from the outset was to get 1000 points and try to be in the top 10% to try and get a prize.

I know how hard it is to setup a class with rules and all let alone spend the money and time for a website to advertise said class. I figured the $15 to enter was just to help out and show them how it's appreciated that they take the time to do so. Maybe next year more locals from around Indy will sign up. It's been a fun season for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Our local IndyCar engineer told me they were bad, but I could never imagine they were this bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just hideous.
> 
> I'd hate to be the guy that has to set this POS up...


Is that a telescoping nose to give the driver an extra foot or two at the finish line if needed?! Or, is that a new safety device and the front end is really a crush zone to help disperse the energy of a frontal crash?!? 

Wow, that is one ugly design......


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> General question:
> 
> If you have an older Xray touring car, what other manufacturer's springs will fit on the shocks?


When I had my t3, I remember using multiple different brands of springs on it. Cody could give us a better run down since he had a spring collection about 60pr strong, but I know I had used Tamiya, reflex and TOP springs on it, also with the xray ones.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Is that a telescoping nose to give the driver an extra foot or two at the finish line if needed?! Or, is that a new safety device and the front end is really a crush zone to help disperse the energy of a frontal crash?!?
> 
> Wow, that is one ugly design......


Sure is, I think I know who the driver is:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> That is awesome! I had no idea that our fellow racers are that high in the national championship points! Congrats to everyone on the list


Please note, I am not last in the USVTA standings! Not even close!  

After a month of no racing, I finally get to come play this week. I probably shouldn't type that, or I'll jinx it. 

As for more USGT drivers, Kyle would be there with his USGT more regularly, but then he went and got a girlfriend. However, she did say that she wants to come to the track! And, she ran R/C boats for an hour and a half last week at the Indy Admirals Brownsburg High School Fun Run. This could be a great future daughter-in-law! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Our local IndyCar engineer told me they were bad, but I could never imagine they were this bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just hideous.
> 
> I'd hate to be the guy that has to set this POS up...


I think the front wing might actually break off due to excessive downforce. Not sure which is uglier, the Honda or Chevy. It's like having to choose between Cinderella's stepsisters!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> It's like having to choose between Cinderella's stepsisters!


Yes, but they were both good cooks.


----------



## TEAM PBR

That indy car looks like a roll top desk with a rolodex on each end. Except the desk would be more attractive.


----------



## cwoods34

On a related note, cars that are both faster and better looking than IndyCar start their 2015 season very soon....


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> On a related note, cars that are both faster and better looking than IndyCar start their 2015 season very soon....


1.2x faster.
20x more expensive.
.2x as many cars with a chance to win.

Yup...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> 1.2x faster.
> 20x more expensive.
> .2x as many cars with a chance to win.
> 
> Yup...


Yeah you're right. It's not racing unless the playing field is 100% balanced and fair so ANY team can win. How foolish of me!


----------



## MReggio13

Not a lot of love for the new Indycars..... in the Indy thread no less. C'mon guys, it's a racecar, it's primary function is to be fast, not pretty. Now if it's ugly AND slow....... I've got a big problem.


----------



## BadSign

MReggio13 said:


> Not a lot of love for the new Indycars..... in the Indy thread no less. C'mon guys, it's a racecar, it's primary function is to be fast, not pretty. Now if it's ugly AND slow....... I've got a big problem.


I think we criticize because we love. I want Indycars to be fast and look good, so more people will like them. My wish from the beginning was that some other manufacturer would be chosen. And that they would get rid of the rear bumpers.


----------



## BadSign

And speaking of OW, anyone want to place bets on how many cars Hamilton laps on Sunday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F1 and Indycar are different cars designed to compete under different sets of rules. Trying to say one series is better than the other is like comparing cake & pie. A person can enjoy both equally without having to prefer one or the other. 

I personally like the "rear bumpers" on the Indycars, because it helped prevent some punctures that were previously caused by bone-headed passing attempts. I would rather see the cars being able to tolerate a bit of contact without dropping out of contention, even if it means the cars aren't as good looking.


----------



## crispy

My favorite pie is cheesecake and my favorite cake is Boston Creme Pie...

Go figure.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My favorite is any type of apple pie, except the Hostess Fruit Pies. I had one of those not so long ago and about went into shock from all of the sugar.


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> On a related note, cars that are both faster and better looking than IndyCar start their 2015 season very soon....


Faster???? Where do they hit 240 mph, sorry I meant 386 kph?


----------



## microed

MReggio13 said:


> Not a lot of love for the new Indycars..... in the Indy thread no less. C'mon guys, it's a racecar, it's primary function is to be fast, not pretty. Now if it's ugly AND slow....... I've got a big problem.


I have been and Indycar fan since 1968. I have seen both uglier and prettier cars than the DW12 with the aero kits installed since that time. I heard it said yesterday that nobody complains about how a USAC sprint car or a World of Outlaws sprint car looks because the racing is so good in those series that virtually nobody cares what the cars look like. I think the same will hold true for these cars with the aero kits if the racing remains as good as it has been these past three years. It will now be much easier to tell a Chevy powered car versus a Honda powered car for the casual fan. However, I will feel sorry for you Michael if you are involved with putting these kits together because I think most will get broken during every road or street event. I will also feel sorry for the track workers whose job it is to pick up all the little broken pieces of carbon fiber because there is going to be a lot more pieces left on the track.


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> Faster???? Where do they hit 240 mph, sorry I meant 386 kph?


The track record on the IMS road course is a second faster with an f1 car over and indy car. 

The f1 track was also nearly two tenths of a mile longer, with a much slower S section than the current Indy car track. 

Oh yeah, the f1 cars have a ten year deficit in technology for when the records were set. (2004 to 2014) 

Even though it will never happen, trim out an f1 car for an oval, and Arie's record is toast. (Esp for the power they had in the early to mid nineties) 

I enjoy both series and the racing they provide. 

And I'm with Reggio, the sexiest car is always the best fastest one that handles the best . For cars performance to evolve, so does thier appearance. There's a reason the cars don't look like front engine roadsters anymkre.


----------



## crispy

It is *FFFRRRIIIIIIDDDDDAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!*

Time for some Friday night racing at INDY RC.. We've got about 10 hours until the fun begins.. See ya all tonight..


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> My favorite is any type of apple pie, except the Hostess Fruit Pies. I had one of those not so long ago and about went into shock from all of the sugar.


All in an effort to sweeten you up. Foiled again, Batman!:freak:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Something to think about Saturday morning...

You guys might have noticed the "Spring Fling RC Festival" poster at Indy RC and also at the HobbyTown USA locations. The upcoming Spring Fling is on on May 2nd (a Saturday) at Avon Town Hall Park & Lake. A perfect spot! 

This is going to be a really fun event. I have been working with the Avon Parks department to create the format for the last couple of months. It was their idea to expand it to include all R/C hobbies. They have it on their website, and they are sending 11x17 posters to all the schools in the county, churches and youth groups. The goal is to introduce R/C hobbies to a lot of new people. 

This is the seventh year for the Spring Fling, but until this year, it has always just been a RC boat event. Again, when the Avon parks department asked me to expand it to include radio controlled airplanes and cars/trucks I was pumped!

The Indy Admirals boat portion of the event is all taken care of. And, the RC airplane portion of the event is also all taken care of with the Blacksheep Squadron handling float flying and runway flying. I've met with both groups twice now to get that done. We are good there.

What is not taken care of is the car/truck portion of the Spring Fling. When this concept first came up, I had been assuming that HobbyTown USA would be able to bring their portable track system and we could run races using that system. (Some of you remember when we did that at Bill Estes Ford a few years ago in Brownsburg.) However, with the departure of Bob Cordell from HT, it does not look like using their track is going to be possible after all. I've asked Bill Scott at Hobbytown (sponsorship letter) to help, but have not received any response. David L. has told me that he doesn't think their van will get the track parts there either. So, what to do?

The decision now is whether or not to do it on-road race, or an off-road race or just a free for all. There are several places to run cars/trucks at Avon Town Hall Park. But, a decision has to be made on how/where soon. 

I am looking for advice, and also volunteers for May 2nd. What makes this event work is that each portion is being completely taken care of by each respective group. Unfortunately, since RC car guys do not have clubs, I'm not quite sure what my best approach is at this point to get the car/truck portion self-supporting. 

So, think about it if you are interested, and let me know your thoughts. You can PM me or email me at [email protected]. 

I'm going to start a separate "Spring Fling RC Festival" forum thread which I will provide a link to soon. _Fly RC _magazine and _RC Driver _have sponsored and want to do a feature article on the event. That happened yesterday. 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## crispy

You're going to have to do off-road. As much as I prefer on-road, without the track, its going to be too difficult to pull off with expensive on-road cars. That being said, if we can pull off an on-road event like we did with the HT parking lot races, I'm all over it.

Is the idea to let people try their hand at them? Most kids here on my street like watching, but they absolutely light up when I hand them a transmitter and tell them to have at it.

I could probably help out. I have at least five Slashes that I could bring.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You're going to have to do off-road. As much as I prefer on-road, without the track, its going to be too difficult to pull off with expensive on-road cars. That being said, if we can pull off an on-road event like we did with the HT parking lot races, I'm all over it.
> 
> Is the idea to let people try their hand at them? Most kids here on my street like watching, but they absolutely light up when I hand them a transmitter and tell them to have at it.
> 
> I could probably help out. I have at least five Slashes that I could bring.


I'm thinking you are right Gary, off-road might be a better choice. They have a nice smooth parking lot, but it is up on the hill where people can't see it. The off-road area could be up front right as people come in the park... that gravel lot right near the front entry. Its not loose gravel, its packed well. they use it for parking at other events. 

We have two Slashes ourselves. I told the parks people, that we might have a surprising number of people show up with RC equipment who have only run in their backyards. So, an open track might be a good plan. Just need to be sure they are on 2.4.

Here is an aerial of Avon Town Hall Park & Lake. You can see the locations proposed. What you can't see is that to the north (right side of this photo) there is a parking lot near where the airplane guys will be flying up on the hill. 

We are allowed to bring our real cars into the park and around the lake to unload where ever, but once the event starts at 10 AM, then they want us not driving in and out for safety reasons. 

The Avon American Legion will be there serving food. I guess that's what they do for many events in the area. Good too.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Something to think about Saturday morning...
> 
> You guys might have noticed the "Spring Fling RC Festival" poster at Indy RC and also at the HobbyTown USA locations. The upcoming Spring Fling is on on May 2nd (a Saturday) at Avon Town Hall Park & Lake. A perfect spot!
> 
> This is going to be a really fun event. I have been working with the Avon Parks department to create the format for the last couple of months. It was their idea to expand it to include all R/C hobbies. They have it on their website, and they are sending 11x17 posters to all the schools in the county, churches and youth groups. The goal is to introduce R/C hobbies to a lot of new people.
> 
> This is the seventh year for the Spring Fling, but until this year, it has always just been a RC boat event. Again, when the Avon parks department asked me to expand it to include radio controlled airplanes and cars/trucks I was pumped!
> 
> The Indy Admirals boat portion of the event is all taken care of. And, the RC airplane portion of the event is also all taken care of with the Blacksheep Squadron handling float flying and runway flying. I've met with both groups twice now to get that done. We are good there.
> 
> What is not taken care of is the car/truck portion of the Spring Fling. When this concept first came up, I had been assuming that HobbyTown USA would be able to bring their portable track system and we could run races using that system. (Some of you remember when we did that at Bill Estes Ford a few years ago in Brownsburg.) However, with the departure of Bob Cordell from HT, it does not look like using their track is going to be possible after all. I've asked Bill Scott at Hobbytown (sponsorship letter) to help, but have not received any response. David L. has told me that he doesn't think their van will get the track parts there either. So, what to do?
> 
> The decision now is whether or not to do it on-road race, or an off-road race or just a free for all. There are several places to run cars/trucks at Avon Town Hall Park. But, a decision has to be made on how/where soon.
> 
> I am looking for advice, and also volunteers for May 2nd. What makes this event work is that each portion is being completely taken care of by each respective group. Unfortunately, since RC car guys do not have clubs, I'm not quite sure what my best approach is at this point to get the car/truck portion self-supporting.
> 
> So, think about it if you are interested, and let me know your thoughts. You can PM me or email me at [email protected].
> 
> I'm going to start a separate "Spring Fling RC Festival" forum thread which I will provide a link to soon. _Fly RC _magazine and _RC Driver _have sponsored and want to do a feature article on the event. That happened yesterday.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Scott, I think the fun-run concept would be the best. It doesn't take a lot of equipment to do it and it will best allow for participation from those that just stop by. This is if the vehicle owners are willing to let them run their cars. Gary seems to have made the initial offer. HTnorth is going to have their first fun run sometime in May. Let's see if we can coordinate dates so we don't do both on the same day. And maybe some of the others at HT can participate with this too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, if it is 2.4 radios only, then I'm out. You might also have to turn away back yard bashers if they have older radios. A lot of the older RTR systems came with 27mhz radio equipment.


----------



## crispy

Brian, I'm thinking he said 2.4GHz only lest we crash the aeroplanes flying across the pond...

Bright Idea #1: Get Doug to print up some coupons. Hand out at event.
Bright Idea #2: Get Doug to offer up some vehicle as a raffle.
Bright Idea #3: Get Doug to loan a couple of his big plastic ramps. (yes, you'd need a vehicle)

Or maybe HT could do same?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Being a mostly on-road guy, I'd like to see an on-road race done, but again, logistics makes it hard. The only problem with off-road, is if we are going for avid off-roaders, they might be at JCP on that Saturday or elsewhere racing. I think we'd need to aim at club racers and new people for this event. 

I ran the "You Try 'Em" track up at the Academy of Model Aeronautics (AMA) in Muncie for their 75th Anniversary event a couple of years ago. That track is a permanent FLAT dirt track, no jumps. We got Duratrax to donate 8 trucks for that event. I don't think that will happen for this event. This is a new event in many way so I don't know that I can get freebies this first year. Maybe next year, if we get a published article. 

It was basically an on-road dirt track. It was fast and fun!


----------



## crispy

I'd kill for a flat dirt track like that.

Rallycross/on-road with the Traxxas Rally car.


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> Faster???? Where do they hit 240 mph, sorry I meant 386 kph?


A higher top speed doesn't mean the car is faster 

#racing101


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Well, if it is 2.4 radios only, then I'm out. You might also have to turn away back yard bashers if they have older radios. A lot of the older RTR systems came with 27mhz radio equipment.


I'm in the same boat, er car, er plane Brian. With three separate R/C areas, frequency control is going to be impossible with the older frequency board method. The only exceptions we were going to make are some of the 20-30 year old battleships and that sort of thing that some of the boat guys have. Those radios can't be switched out. Many are custom made (anyone remember HeathKit?) for those vessels. 

I just don't have another solution with so much happening in one place. Yes, we will have to turn away anyone who brings something non 2.4. There will be check in at the main shelter (they are making signs) so everyone will be advised of that fact in case they didn't' see the 2.4 GHz requirement on the poster. 

We did talk about having a single frequency board at check-in, but with multiple entrances to the park, we were worried about people coming in and never checking in. That could be injury causing, or worse.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Bright Idea #1: Get Doug to print up some coupons. Hand out at event.
> Bright Idea #2: Get Doug to offer up some vehicle as a raffle.
> Bright Idea #3: Get Doug to loan a couple of his big plastic ramps. (yes, you'd need a vehicle)
> 
> Or maybe HT could do same?


I have sent nice formal sponsorship request packages (letter/poster) to Hobbytown and to Indy RC. No response yet from either store. My next step is verbal follow up. All the stores have been happy to put up posters so that's nice. 

As the saying goes...

_"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink."_


----------



## Matt P.

jonesy112 said:


> Even though it will never happen, trim out an f1 car for an oval, and Arie's record is toast. (Esp for the power they had in the early to mid nineties)


Wouldn't happen. They would all talk big game, then realize they were in over their heads and can't handle a car going 240 on banked turns. They would then blame the tire for being unsafe and "protest" by not running on the track.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> Wouldn't happen. They would all talk big game, then realize they were in over their heads and can't handle a car going 240 on banked turns. They would then blame the tire for being unsafe and "protest" by not running on the track.


Been there. Done that.

Threw my Fosters on the track and left.

:dude:


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> Threw my Fosters on the track and left.
> 
> :dude:


I was there too. First and Last F1 race I will ever attend.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> Threw my Fosters on the track and left.
> 
> :dude:





Matt P. said:


> I was there too. First and Last F1 race I will ever attend.


That's the only one I missed, so no loss. However, I will never, ever, buy Michelin tires. Lifetime ban.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some photos from last night. I sure had a good time. Only bad part was that my TC3 VTA car was not behaving well.

I'm going to start using Kyle's if he's going to keep skipping to hang with his lady friend.  

But, my USGT car was driving great. I couldn't even begin to keep up with Nick and Lanny, but Steve and I had a great night of cat & mouse. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> On a related note, cars that are both faster and better looking than IndyCar start their 2015 season very soon....


18 cars... no wait... 15 cars to take the starting grid... no wait, 13 cars finish lap one... 11 cars finish the race.

We have bigger VTA fields.



cwoods34 said:


> Yeah you're right. It's not racing unless the playing field is 100% balanced and fair so ANY team can win. How foolish of me!


Didn't look like racing to me...

McLaren has hit the skids. Red Bull is in deep trouble too. In all seriousness, this season could be very boring unless they get some rain every race weekend.

Basically, F1 and IndyCar is a perfect analogy to 17.5 and VTA.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I understand the layout Friday for onroad at Indy RC was not very challenging due to the off-road peeps coming in Saturday afternoon before their program started becUse they disassembled it and put down a pretty tight and knarly one with jumps and all for their buggies and bigger sc trucks and slashes. The off-road program had 60 plus entrees Saturday night and the A-Mains finished about 1:30 - 2am in the morning leaving Jud pretty spent I'd imagine. I had to stop by and drop a part off and to say hi and was happy to see every table packed with extra tables set-up with families and their kids running around giving the place the kind of pulse I haven't seen in awhile and probably since Josh, Rob, Tom and Rich said adios. I've been unable to get there on Friday for the last few weeks but this was a turnout I wish we were capable of getting for the on-road program on Friday night. I know we have to have at least 30 VTA's locally, I don't know what it would take to get them to show up every week and have some fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since we race VTA at Indy RC Raceway, can someone let me know what bodies/paint they have available at the shop upstairs. After looking at my green body in the pic from Friday, I think it is time for a new one.

=================================

I was killing some time in the paint aisle at Hobbytown USA North yesterday/Saturday (3/14/15). I noticed a few things.

- They have very good selection of the Spazstix lexan paints (Lacquer) - rattle can & small bottles, which included mirror chrome.

- They have a very good selection of the Duratrax lexan paints (Lacquer) - rattle can & small bottles. Duratrax replaced the Pactra discontinued line of paints.

- They have a very good selection of Tamiya lexan paints (Lacquer) - mainly rattle can.

- They have have good selection of Faskolor lexan paints (Water based) - only bottles for air-brushing

- They still have the Testors Model Masters Auto paints (Laquer) that will work on lexan bodies, but don't bond as strongly to lexan. I've used some of these paint on my bodies and they aren't quite as scratch resistant, but did last as long as the body. This line of paints is nice for VTA bodies, since they offer colors in rattle cans such as AMC Big Bad Blue, Dodge Panther Pink, Dodge Sublime Green... to name a few.

And finally, I noticed that they had a few different bottles of Alcad II paint (Lacquer) sitting on top of one of the Testors displays. There were a few different shiny colors other than chrome. Not sure if all would work on a lexan race body, but here is a link (http://alclad2.com/finishes/high-shine/).

-----------

As far as bodies, there was a limited selection. There was a HPI '68 & '69 Camaro, a few Protoform Javelins & Firebirds, & a Pegasus Mustang. Maybe David Lee can let us know if there are any bodies on order, including McAllister bodies.

----------

They did have a few different VTA wheels along with a few sets of VTA tires.


----------



## crispy

My experiments with the Spazstix mirror chrome have been a dismal failure. I did use the Spazstix candy yellow with Spazstix silver behind it and it seems to be holding up better. I think the chrome just doesn't stick.

Apparently, Tony said that he read all over the internet of others having issues with it and potential resolutions.

As far as bodies go, the McAllister Firebird and Camaro seem to be the most durable for me. And they are one piece.

I still think the best combination of go fast, easy to fit, and fairly simple to build is the J71.

IMHO


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They had quite a few McAllister bodies at HT. Must have sold those. I noticed Friday night that Indy RC had about half a dozen too. McAllister Cougars, Trans Am, Mustang and the new Camaro. Also HPI Challenger, and I think a 68 Camaro or two. Indy RC also had two 66 Mustangs. I almost bought one.

Somebody had a HPI 69 Camaro, which is still my favorite looking body. But the nose on it just crumples too easy. As the headlight sockets seem to grab everything. 

I only use Faskolor, so I can't offer much on the other paints. I agree with Crispy. The McAllister Trans Am has been the most durable for me. Not that I ever hit the wall or anything...heh heh.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since we race VTA at Indy RC Raceway, can someone let me know what bodies/paint they have available at the shop upstairs. After looking at my green body in the pic from Friday, I think it is time for a new one.
> 
> =================================
> 
> I was killing some time in the paint aisle at Hobbytown USA North yesterday/Saturday (3/14/15). I noticed a few things.
> 
> - They have very good selection of the Spazstix lexan paints (Lacquer) - rattle can & small bottles, which included mirror chrome.
> 
> - They have a very good selection of the Duratrax lexan paints (Lacquer) - rattle can & small bottles. Duratrax replaced the Pactra discontinued line of paints.
> 
> - They have a very good selection of Tamiya lexan paints (Lacquer) - mainly rattle can.
> 
> - They have have good selection of Faskolor lexan paints (Water based) - only bottles for air-brushing
> 
> - They still have the Testors Model Masters Auto paints (Laquer) that will work on lexan bodies, but don't bond as strongly to lexan. I've used some of these paint on my bodies and they aren't quite as scratch resistant, but did last as long as the body. This line of paints is nice for VTA bodies, since they offer colors in rattle cans such as AMC Big Bad Blue, Dodge Panther Pink, Dodge Sublime Green... to name a few.
> 
> And finally, I noticed that they had a few different bottles of Alcad II paint (Lacquer) sitting on top of one of the Testors displays. There were a few different shiny colors other than chrome. Not sure if all would work on a lexan race body, but here is a link (http://alclad2.com/finishes/high-shine/).
> 
> -----------
> 
> As far as bodies, there was a limited selection. There was a HPI '68 & '69 Camaro, a few Protoform Javelins & Firebirds, & a Pegasus Mustang. Maybe David Lee can let us know if there are any bodies on order, including McAllister bodies.
> 
> ----------
> 
> They did have a few different VTA wheels along with a few sets of VTA tires.



I have requested those bodies and expect them this week. I will post here when they arrive. Otherwies, call Wed night if interested


----------



## crispy

Brian,

You need to be the one to sport the Cougar first!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> My experiments with the Spazstix mirror chrome have been a dismal failure. I did use the Spazstix candy yellow with Spazstix silver behind it and it seems to be holding up better. I think the chrome just doesn't stick.
> 
> Apparently, Tony said that he read all over the internet of others having issues with it and potential resolutions.
> 
> As far as bodies go, the McAllister Firebird and Camaro seem to be the most durable for me. And they are one piece.
> 
> I still think the best combination of go fast, easy to fit, and fairly simple to build is the J71.
> 
> IMHO


With the spaztic chrome mirror you have to spray a clear on the body first because it doesn't stick to the lexan. I think it's called spaztic clear prep but the chrome mirror will stick to the clear. I know Jonesy is more qualified to help here but that is how I got the LM1 body so nice and without many flaws. 

One of the biggest helpers for me when painting bodies I clean them really well with 90% rubbing alcohol. I spray the alcohol into the body then wipe out with a paper towl or lint free cloth then blow out and dry real good, mask them repeat and paint. The alcohol cuts any finger prints you might leave behind after putting window mask, graphics, etc on.

The mirror chrome works you have to prep right and be very, very, very patient with it. That's why the good local painters charge the big bucks to have a nice professionally painted body for. Most never spend less than a half a day to paint a body making less than $10 an hour sometimes if they paint said body for $95 and include body, paint, mask, misc material and time. If you compare what the cost for a Harley tank, fender or protective helmet cost to paint, an RC paint job at $95 (nearly 1/10th, sometimes 1/30th even higher the cost of said items) is a steal.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Brian,
> 
> You need to be the one to sport the Cougar first!


Hello McFly!?

Where were you when I ran this trying to get Yelle back in the game? Maybe the spoiler was blinding you from the fact it was a Cougar? Lol!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hello McFly!?
> 
> Where were you when I ran this trying to get Yelle back in the game? Maybe the spoiler was blinding you from the fact it was a Cougar? Lol!


Running it once doesn't count.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Geez... 

The world according to Gary... Lol!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since I need a new body, I probably will pick up some new body posts for the front end of my car. HPI makes (or made) as set of 2 long body posts. Anyone know what the part number for those are?

I did a quick search on Tower and only found a complete set of body mounts for the HPI Sprint 2.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since I need a new body, I probably will pick up some new body posts for the front end of my car. HPI makes (or made) as set of 2 long body posts. Anyone know what the part number for those are?
> 
> I did a quick search on Tower and only found a complete set of body mounts for the HPI Sprint 2.


Here let me internet that for you...

http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=361


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The TC3/TC4 front body posts are too short for many of the VTA bodies, which is why I like to buy the *HPI LONG BODY POSTS*.

Hobbytown North used to stock a set of 2 long HPI body posts in one package. That is what I'm looking for. If you look at this link, you will see the 2 body posts that I'm looking for (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDHN0).

I think I've also bought the same 2 post set from Indy RC Raceway in the past as well.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Body Post*

Here are the body post I keep packs of on my peg board...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVTD1&P=ML


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I always try to give local hobbyshops a chance and buy anything I can there but like the body post I had always told Indy RC to keep in stock, I am wanting to get an Associated 1/8 scale buggy RTR to run outside and at JCP and nobody has or keeps one in stock locally so I'm about at the end of jumping in my car and running around to see if someplace happens to have something I want when it's just easier to order online from now on. I understand it's too much to have everything in stock but locally shops should know what classes are hot and need to have kits and consumables for without someone coming in or calling to order it. Know your customer base, do your job!


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I always try to give local hobbyshops a chance and buy anything I can there but like the body post I had always told Indy RC to keep in stock, I am wanting to get an Associated 1/8 scale buggy RTR to run outside and at JCP and nobody has or keeps one in stock locally so I'm about at the end of jumping in my car and running around to see if someplace happens to have something I want when it's just easier to order online from now on. I understand it's too much to have everything in stock but locally shops should know what classes are hot and need to have kits and consumables for without someone coming in or calling to order it. Know your customer base, do your job!


Chuuuck! Check with me Monday. We had the 1/8 buggy instock when I left Thursday night. We might still have it. Is this an indication of your loyalties?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I don't think loyalty has much place in a conversation when it comes to RC in Indy, I don't believe that's a can of worms anyone would like to open...

Text me if HT has it, you have my cell. Question is will HT match $30 off that tower gives along with free shipping? It's an hour drive to and from for me and the money saved can be used toward electronics since I have no 1/8 equipment at all. I could care less about the HT coupons I want the savings now...


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The TC3/TC4 front body posts are too short for many of the VTA bodies, which is why I like to buy the *HPI LONG BODY POSTS*.
> 
> Hobbytown North used to stock a set of 2 long HPI body posts in one package. That is what I'm looking for. If you look at this link, you will see the 2 body posts that I'm looking for (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDHN0).
> 
> I think I've also bought the same 2 post set from Indy RC Raceway in the past as well.


These are 4.5 inches long and they work well for me.

http://parmapse.shptron.com/p/4-5-114mm-nylon-body-post-kit-pair

They did have some at Indy RC a little while back. Not sure if they still do, but they can order you some I am sure.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was bored so I drew this.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I don't think loyalty has much place in a conversation when it comes to RC in Indy, I don't believe that's a can of worms anyone would like to open...
> 
> Text me if HT has it, you have my cell. Question is will HT match $30 off that tower gives along with free shipping? It's an hour drive to and from for me and the money saved can be used toward electronics since I have no 1/8 equipment at all. I could care less about the HT coupons I want the savings now...


Settle down, Chuck. Are you intoxicated with the thought that IU made the NCAA tournament? By the way, the car comes with electronics.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I was bored so I drew this.


What do we do when we reach the dead end after turn eight?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> Settle down, Chuck. Are you intoxicated with the thought that IU made the NCAA tournament? By the way, the car comes with electronics.


I already got one on the way now but thanks... I appreciate the help.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> What do we do when we reach the dead end after turn eight?


That's when you hit your OH SH%@!!!!! button. :drunk:


----------



## TEAM PBR

That's no dead end, it's a jump. Gonna replicate some of the great movie car chases.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I forgot to say thanks to Gary & Chuck yesterday (and Ed today) for responding to my body post question. 

I have preferred the HPI body posts for my cars because they have been very durable for me. If you watch me race, I usually have at least 1 big crash a night that should break something. I don't think I've ever broken an HPI front body post, but have broken other brands.

==========

I like the layout that Throttleking posted. It has 6 right turns and 4 left turns, which is a good balance for the track size at Indy RC Raceway. The only suggestion I would have is to put 45 degree corners at the ends of the straights.


----------



## davidl

Hobbytown N. has most of those body posts you guys were talking about. The few I don't have are on order and should be in this week around Thursday. I also have Associated 8818 and 8186 that covers the Parma post and some of the others.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I always try to give local hobbyshops a chance and buy anything I can there but like the body post I had always told Indy RC to keep in stock, I am wanting to get an Associated 1/8 scale buggy RTR to run outside and at JCP and nobody has or keeps one in stock locally so I'm about at the end of jumping in my car and running around to see if someplace happens to have something I want when it's just easier to order online from now on. I understand it's too much to have everything in stock but locally shops should know what classes are hot and need to have kits and consumables for without someone coming in or calling to order it. Know your customer base, do your job!





crispy said:


> What do we do when we reach the dead end after turn eight?


You run till you get to the board at turn 9 and turn around to run the lap the other direction till you get back to turn 9. That completes one lap and you repeat till they call you done. Note that he said to run both directions.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I forgot to say thanks to Gary & Chuck yesterday (and Ed today) for responding to my body post question.
> 
> I have preferred the HPI body posts for my cars because they have been very durable for me. If you watch me race, I usually have at least 1 big crash a night that should break something. I don't think I've ever broken an HPI front body post, but have broken other brands.


The Parma ones are slightly thicker than stock Associated ones if it is durability you seek.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> What do we do when we reach the dead end after turn eight?


I was going to do something different but I didn't and it got inked in. Just look at it as a very very slight elevation change or an exaggerated seam in the carpet.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Never a dull moment*

A reality show needs to be made out of the RC Shop / Racing facilities all over or just do one location per season. I bet it would get a ton of laughs!

:freak:


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I was bored so I drew this.


I fixed the track design...


----------



## cwoods34

*munches on popcorn*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Hooper!*



TEAM PBR said:


> That's no dead end, it's a jump. Gonna replicate some of the great movie car chases.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Y3A-zib-Q


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One year at the USVTA Nats (in Harbor Hobbies), they put a large banked 180 turn at one end of the track. I wonder how difficult it would be to put a temporary banked turn at Indy RC Raceway?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One year at the USVTA Nats (in Harbor Hobbies), they put a large banked 180 turn at one end of the track. I wonder how difficult it would be to put a temporary banked turn at Indy RC Raceway?


Did you ever visit/run at HCRC when it was open in Danville at the 4H Fairgrounds? They had the "Wall of Doom" that was a 180 turn and 90 degrees VERTICAL! You can see it right at the start of this video I made back then:

https://youtu.be/0iDIsbXMlGs

I thought it was cool. Kyle and I raced there a lot off-road. It was sure fun while it lasted. It was mostly volunteer-run and our fees paid for the space and the heat. 

Unfortunately... the mean old lady Fairgrounds Director decided that building was better off for boat storage in the winter instead of an RC track. "Less wear and tear" she said.  (Wait, I thought fairgrounds were for people to use?)


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Y3A-zib-Q


Don't think they won any cinematography awards. Great view of the camera rack on the roof!

Oh well...Burt Reynolds!


----------



## davidl

*Bodies on Order*

We placed a large order for McAllister bodies today. They will be in soon, but probably not before the weekend. Nice group of 1/12, WGT and TC bodies in stock from CRC, Protoform and HPI. Tried to get the CRC WGT body but it isn't available to us right now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Updated poster for the Spring Fling RC Festival. _RC Driver_ magazine has asked to sponsor and also requested to be put on the poster. They are hoping for an article as well they said. _FLY RC _is their sister publication. Parma has sent some stuff along with RAM. Other airplane related prizes have arrived too. Hopefully many more coming. 

I talked with the Parks Department and we decided that each participant will get raffle ticket. At the end of the day, we will all meet at the main shelter and raffle off goodies there.


----------



## davidl

*Body posts*

We now have all of the Associated body posts in stock for your touring cars and more. These will cover the HPI and Parma posts that were mentioned.


----------



## microed

Anyone up for running 17.5 tomorrow night?


----------



## regets ama

microed said:


> Anyone up for running 17.5 tomorrow night?


good crowd going to columbus saturday for TC


----------



## crispy

OneBrownGuy,

You still around? You going to be at Indy RC tomorrow?


----------



## rcdano

davidl you have a pm


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Anyone up for running 17.5 tomorrow night?


I don't think I will be able to. I had a bad endbell on my 17.5 and the sensor board came out. The parts were supposed to be here for Friday but it looks like they won't get here till Saturday and that will probably keep me from going to Columbus if I don't have a 17.5 TC. I should be there for USGT and WGT though.


----------



## crispy

I've got my TP 17.5 in my box that you can run for one if needed. Probably got it from you anyway...


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't think I will be able to. I had a bad endbell on my 17.5 and the sensor board came out. The parts were supposed to be here for Friday but it looks like they won't get here till Saturday and that will probably keep me from going to Columbus if I don't have a 17.5 TC. I should be there for USGT and WGT though.


you can borrow my teamscream that cody won with two weeks ago and last week i set fast lap with for the day in the a main if you want to run that 17.5 tc. only a few more months left for the drive shaft to be allowed anyway (fiction or fact?).


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> good crowd going to columbus saturday for TC


Can't make it to Columbus this Saturday.


----------



## FrankNitti

regets ama said:


> good crowd going to columbus saturday for TC


I'm out for Saturday also, got some work to do on the 1:1 car. I'll be at Indy RC for some USGT action this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> I'm out for Saturday also, got some work to do on the 1:1 car. I'll be at Indy RC for some USGT action this Friday. :thumbsup:


You better run VTA too. I want a rematch...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> You better run VTA too. I want a rematch...


LOL... It's ON!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> Anyone up for running 17.5 tomorrow night?


I'll have my 17.5 car ready if enough racers show up for the class. I think Lanny will likely have his car as well.


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't think I will be able to. I had a bad endbell on my 17.5 and the sensor board came out. The parts were supposed to be here for Friday but it looks like they won't get here till Saturday and that will probably keep me from going to Columbus if I don't have a 17.5 TC. I should be there for USGT and WGT though.



I have a D4 endbell you can use if you're coming to Columbus.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results from Friday - March 20, 2015*

It was nice being around friends and to help celebrate Brian Smith's birthday! Thank your gal for the pizza and cookies Brian. :thumbsup:



Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

GREAT night last night at Indy RC. Full house and a surprise Birthday party for IndyRCRacer, Brian. Rachael brought some mega size pizzas for the entire place to eat, and cookies too. Brian just grinned as usual. He also went home with a nice new McAllister Trans Am body and a custom airbrushed TC4 tee shirt. "Swag" as my kids call it. 

Happy Birthday Brian! Thanks for all the help you give me and others. 

And yes, all the manly VTA drivers got there butts whooped by Chuck's girlfriend's PINK VTA beast car.


----------



## RollingChicane

It was a great night of racing and just plain fun. Probably the most fun night of racing I've had in quite a while. Everyone raced clean and the racing was close. Kudos to Chuck for running a smooth and error free race!

Lanny had a Russian Rocket and was by far the car to beat until mechanical issues popped up. Rob is gonna have a competitive car in about another week or two as the rate he is going.


----------



## BadSign

Happy birthday, Brian! Sorry I missed that.

Question for USGT drivers: do any of you have a 21.5 motor you don't use any more? I have a fantom killshot 17.5 I'm looking to trade. I need a motor for my F1 car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks everyone, I had a lot of fun at the track last night.


----------



## jwpjr

*Thanks everyone*

Hey, this is Jeff. The new guy that brought my t4 out Friday night. 

I just wanted to say a BIG thank you to everyone that was helping me out.
I wasn't there for 10 minutes and had a VTA body and a free set of wheels and tires to use. 

I was truly amazed at how nice everyone was to me, and my daughter that wanted to hop and hang over everything, and it is very much appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks everyone, I had a lot of fun at the track last night.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIAN, quite photogenic I must say.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Happy birthday, Brian! Sorry I missed that.
> 
> Question for USGT drivers: do any of you have a 21.5 motor you don't use any more? I have a fantom killshot 17.5 I'm looking to trade. I need a motor for my F1 car.


I have an Orion 21.5 that has been sitting for about a year or so. It still works just fine. I will give it to you as i have 3 other spare 21.5's. It is gunmetal gray so it should look good on a graphite F1 chassis!

I'll bring it with me on Friday if you want it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So on a model airplane forum, those guys over there are saying that lipos should be stored in a refrigerator when not in use. Really? That's a new one to me. I remember my grandmother storing old blue and yellow Ray-O-Vac batteries in the fridge. But that was 1970 something.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So on a model airplane forum, those guys over there are saying that lipos should be stored in a refrigerator when not in use. Really? That's a new one to me. I remember my grandmother storing old blue and yellow Ray-O-Vac batteries in the fridge. But that was 1970 something.


Ive always been under the impression that the cold hurt lipos.....thats why you arent supposed to leave them in your car or an uninsulated garage during the winter months, but i could be wrong.


----------



## davidl

*New Bodies In Stock*

We received a new order of McAllister bodies today. They include the 1970 Camaro VTA, the 1969 Mustang, The Riley Daytona Prototype, the Jaguar XKR, the Corvette Daytona Protorype, the 1968 Cougar VTA and the 1970 Pontiac TransAm VTA. All in stock now.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> I have an Orion 21.5 that has been sitting for about a year or so. It still works just fine. I will give it to you as i have 3 other spare 21.5's. It is gunmetal gray so it should look good on a graphite F1 chassis!
> 
> I'll bring it with me on Friday if you want it.


Sounds great, but I'm giving you a 17.5 in exchange whether you like it or not!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> Ive always been under the impression that the cold hurt lipos.....thats why you arent supposed to leave them in your car or an uninsulated garage during the winter months, but i could be wrong.


I thought so too. They were saying it slows down any chemical reaction and makes them last longer. They did suggest allowing them to get to room temperature before using them. Beats me. :freak:


----------



## crispy

Anyone that thinks Budweiser Select and Bud Light Lime are drinkable beers has already shown very poor judgement...


----------



## cwoods34

If that's the case, then they'll last even LONGER if you freeze them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Anyone that thinks Budweiser Select and Bud Light Lime are drinkable beers has already shown very poor judgement...


I agree with you on the lime but not about the Select. Man up, or go sissy and grab you a Coors Light.:devil:


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I agree with you on the lime but not about the Select. Man up, or go sissy and grab you a Coors Light.:devil:


Man up?

I don't do any Lagers. All Ales for me. 

Cold beer is for sissies...


----------



## cwoods34

Or you can all man up and just enjoy something proper like whiskey


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Or you can all man up and just enjoy something proper like whiskey


As long as it is not Scotch. No it doesn't get better with age either. I tried 80yr and it was just as bad as the cheap stuff.:drunk:


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Anyone that thinks Budweiser Select and Bud Light Lime are drinkable beers has already shown very poor judgement...


When it comes to drinking, poor judgement is a prerequisite.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> When it comes to drinking, poor judgement is a prerequisite.


Party-pooper.


----------



## ebtech1997

*Vta*

I have been out of rc for awhile have a tc 6.1 what gearing should i run and how to sofen up the hpi tires for vta


----------



## crispy

ebtech1997 said:


> I have been out of rc for awhile have a tc 6.1 what gearing should i run and how to sofen up the hpi tires for vta


FDR of 3.7 ish for our track.

New tires only take a few weeks to break in. Most just use the SXT 3.0 before each run.

If you need a set of well worn tires to use when the track is green, there are many of us there that will loan some to you. So you can run your new tires for a couple runs in practice and then switch to the worn in tires for racing. Do that a couple times and you're good.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> New tires only take a few weeks to break in.


A few weeks?!? 

Run 17.5 TC or 1/12 and your tires work awesome fresh out of the package.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> A few weeks?!?
> 
> Run 17.5 TC or 1/12 and your tires work awesome fresh out of the package.


A few weeks if you use them in pre-race practice only. I'd say three or four long runs for me.

Besides, I'd rather have tires that take some time to break in, but then are good for a long time rather than tires that are only good when new.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> A few weeks if you use them in pre-race practice only. I'd say three or four long runs for me.
> 
> Besides, I'd rather have tires that take some time to break in, but then are good for a long time rather than tires that are only good when new.


You've never ran TC on Jacos or Sorex.


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> A few weeks?!?
> 
> Run 17.5 TC or 1/12 and your tires work awesome fresh out of the package.


Unless they are Jaco blues


----------



## microed

ebtech1997 said:


> I have been out of rc for awhile have a tc 6.1 what gearing should i run and how to sofen up the hpi tires for vta


You need to scuff in VTA tires before you race them. Two ways to accomplish this. One way is to run a couple of packs through your car running on an abrasive surface like concrete or asphalt. My favorite way is to scuff them slightly with a belt sander then give them a coat of SXT or Paragon traction compound once or twice before race day. Never had a problem with traction with VTA tires. They get quite sticky. 

Lately, I have been running between 3.5 and a 3.7 FDR.

Hope this helps.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Generally speaking about lipo batteries:
- You *do not* want a lipo battery to get too hot (such as storing in the back window of your car on a hot summer day).
- You *do not *want a lipo to freeze (such as storing in your truck all day in the middle of winter)
- You *do not* want to store a lipo fully charged, as it will decrease the life of the lipo.
- You want the lipo to be near room temperature when charging it for best performance. You could damage a lipo battery if you charge it when it is very cold.
- It is fine to store lipos it in a cool, temperature controlled place. But I would never recommend storing anything that could be toxic near my food.

----------

Generally speaking about VTA tires:
- If you break-in/scuff VTA tires (either drive on abrasive surface or lightly sand), they will perform fine their first night at the track.
- While breaking in VTA tires, it will speed up the process a bit if you apply traction compound to the surface and store them in a sealed container.
- If racing with VTA tires on Ozite carpet (and you car is setup well), you should expect to get several months out of a single set of tires.
- As VTA tires age with use, the side walls can become softer and/or the tires can increase a bit in diameter depending on how much/which traction compound it being used. You may need to slightly change setup depending on the age of the VTA tires being used. A well setup car is more important than having new and/or old tires when racing VTA.
- Asphalt/parking lot tracks with low traction will wear out VTA tires quickly, especially the front tires. You will need develop a different setup to get the best life out of VTA tires on asphalt.

----------

Generally speaking about foam tires
- Foam rc tires will wear unevenly unless the car is setup perfectly. Be prepared to have access to a tire truer to get the most life out of foam tires.
- Most racers who race with foam rc tires will usualy true the tire to a smaller size than what it comes out of the package. Again, it is best to have access to a tire truer.
- The outside edge of foam tires can chunk/break away from the wheel. Always have super glue handy to repair any tears in the tire

Generally speaking about 1/10 rubber TC tires
- There is an finite number of laps that the tires can be used before they begin to lose performance. Depending on the specific brand, the drop-off can happen after a few heats. For club racing, the drop-off of some brands is minimal. However at big races, most racers have several sets new/broken-in tires available for each qualifier/main race.

----------

Finally, every R/C class has to deal with tire issues. Generally speaking, the faster the class the more you will have to spend on tires to be competitive.


----------



## crispy

Who is this General you speak of?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

All I know of this General is that his subordinates are Major Pain, Captain Obvious, and Corporal Punishment.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*VTA tires scuffing and breaking in*

This past Friday night I had a brand newly glued up pair of VTA tires on the pink fink. This is all I did when I arrived:

01. Went outside and held the back of the car and ran it full throttle for about a minute over concrete to scuff up tires.
02. Applied paragon and let sit for 5 minutes give or take.
03. Ran laps on track about two or three minutes give or take.
04. Took car back outside and scuffed tires on concrete for about another minute.
05. Cleaned tires and car then applied sticky fingers for rest of night and all was good.

People do things differently so opinions will always vary so you should take all the information you read or hear and use it to what best suits you. At the end of the day as long as your having fun with whatever class (cough, cough, four makes a class) you run that's all that matters.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Generally speaking about foam tires
- Foam rc tires will wear unevenly unless the car is setup perfectly. Be prepared to have access to a tire truer to get the most life out of foam tires.
- Most racers who race with foam rc tires will usualy true the tire to a smaller size than what it comes out of the package. Again, it is best to have access to a tire truer.
- The outside edge of foam tires can chunk/break away from the wheel. Always have super glue handy to repair any tears in the tire

Just a tip for foam: after truing and before your first race, superglue the sidewalls. Loctite makes a small container with a brush applicator, which is perfect. You'll want to touch up the sidewall from time to time. I just ran a set down to 1.61", about as small as possible. Never had a chunk.


----------



## crispy

Sad day for gear heads. The best show on TV is done.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My favorite car show right now is Wheeler Dealers which is filmed in the UK. It is aired on the Velocity Channel in the US. It is about the only car repair show on that actually focuses on the car repair and none of the fake drama or constant product placement.

As far as Top Gear UK, maybe they should see if Rowan Atkison is available. Not only is he capable of playing a buffoon, he also is apparently a bit of a gear head.

----------

In case you hadn't heard, Jeremy Clarkson's contract with Top Gear has not been renewed, in part due to a confirmed physical altercation with a producer of the show. Here is a link on BBC America's website if you want to read more - http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32052736


----------



## crispy

I watch every episode of Wheeler Dealers too. The one major flaw just drives me mad though. Edd will work on a car for a week and then they'll make 500 pounds and then Mike will say "We made a nice bit of profit!" Umm... no you didn't.

I also watch "What's My Car Worth?" and "Chasing Classic Cars" and many others on Velocity. I have a love/hate thing going with "Graveyard Carz". When they are actually working on the Mopars, it's great, but the other 80% of the time it is crap. As for the other shows, the Kindigit guy is okay. The Foose show is bleh... 

I will really miss Top Gear. The three cast members complimented each other in a way that no others will be able. The remaining two guys, Hammond and May, have contracts that are coming up for renewal. I guarantee someone will approach all three to do a new show. The show made way way too much money.

350 MILLION worldwide audience.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I will really miss Top Gear. The three cast members complimented each other in a way that no others will be able. The remaining two guys, Hammond and May, have contracts that are coming up for renewal. I guarantee someone will approach all three to do a new show. The show made way way too much money.350 MILLION worldwide audience.


Amen. Glad I have a lot of episodes recorded.

Town of Avon is now promoting the Spring Fling RC Festival heavy. They said they are sending posters to the schools, church groups, YMCA, community and newspaper. Should be a fun day for us to play. 

http://www.avongov.org/eGov/apps/document/center.egov?view=item;id=3896

My biggest concern is still the RC Track area. I like Crispy's ideas and I think we will go in that direction. Big open flat track. Maybe an on-road style, maybe just an oval. Depends on manpower and Parks Department resources. I'm meeting with the Parks Superintendent soon to discuss. 

Because airplane and boat guys have clubs, they are handling their portion of the RC Festival, no problem. But, as we all know, there aren't many car clubs. None in this area anyway. So, if you want to be involved that day, please let me know. Its a way to give back to the hobby/sport we all enjoy. Maybe get some new people in it. I imagine many who come that day will have no idea what's available in radio control these days.










Printable version: http://www.indyhobbies.com/SpringFlingPoster8_5x11Revised.pdf


----------



## crispy

I've ordered my "Noblesville is #1" t-shirt to wear that day.

I'm having it done in Noblesville colors of Black and Gold to set us apart from Avon...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I've ordered my "Noblesville is #1" t-shirt to wear that day.
> 
> I'm having it done in Noblesville colors of Black and Gold to set us apart from Avon...


That should work. Avon's colors are Gold and Black. 

Being from Brownsburg, Kyle HATES Avon's teams. Its funny how HS rivalries can brew. Looking back, I guess we are all that way. Then we all graduate and realize it was part of the experience and probably used WAY too many of our tax dollars in the process.


----------



## rcdano

Guys, since this does't interfere with Indy R/C, just wanted to let you know that there is some great 1/12 scale racing going on at CICR on Wednesday nights. Had a blast last night! Bring em out on Wednesday nights!


----------



## crispy

rcdano said:


> Guys, since this does't interfere with Indy R/C, just wanted to let you know that there is some great 1/12 scale racing going on at CICR on Wednesday nights. Had a blast last night! Bring em out on Wednesday nights!


This isn't an Indy RC thread. This is just an "Indy area RC racers in general" thread, so you're free to mention any racing in the area.


----------



## davidl

We now have the VTA front and rear tires in stock.


----------



## cwoods34

rcdano said:


> Guys, since this does't interfere with Indy R/C, just wanted to let you know that there is some great 1/12 scale racing going on at CICR on Wednesday nights. Had a blast last night! Bring em out on Wednesday nights!


There's been a solid group of them on Saturdays also.


----------



## BadSign

rcdano said:


> Guys, since this does't interfere with Indy R/C, just wanted to let you know that there is some great 1/12 scale racing going on at CICR on Wednesday nights. Had a blast last night! Bring em out on Wednesday nights!





cwoods34 said:


> There's been a solid group of them on Saturdays also.


I wish I could free up a Wednesday night. I used to like racing in the middle of the week. I should have a free Saturday Sometime next month.


----------



## CICR

I hope some of you guys can make it! Please let me know if you have any questions.


Thanks, Chris


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looking forward to racing/getting beat in VTA and watching all the classes tonight.


----------



## crispy

BTW, anyone seen Cody since that Germanwings plane went down...?


----------



## cwoods34

That's my cousin, Ködìe.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC On-Road Results from Friday - March 27, 2015*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good job to Chris Monday in VTA tonight. He ran a great race and managed the traffic better than anyone else. I apologize for holding up Ed with a fender bender I caused in the last minute that could have potentially allowed him to give Chris a run for his money. After looking at results you lost some time and that was my fault. Ed's Losi XXXT with an old Novak SS 25.5 was mad fast and hooked up.

A special shout out to Gary, my pit buddy but on track nemisis and only one I care about losing to, you got me tonight, enjoy it buddy! LOL! :thumbsup:

The 12th scale results were gone or I would have posted as well. There were three of them but I do not know the outcome of that main, sorry fellas...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Had alot of fun tonight. I always like battling Houston in USGT. He is a good clean racer. I sure hope Franklin gets over the steering knuckle funk, he had a bad fast car too.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> The 12th scale results were gone or I would have posted as well. There were three of them but I do not know the outcome of that main, sorry fellas...


I stole those, finishing order was predictable: David, Dan, then Me.


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Ed's Losi XXXT with an old Novak SS 25.5 was mad fast and hooked up.


Actually it was a Losi xxx-s although I could have used a xxx-t in the main. If I had that I could have just driven over anyone that got in my way.:tongue:

It was a fun change of pace running 11 cars in the main although it is not something I would want to do every week. I would go through too many bodies. My poor Javelin body took a beating.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Actually it was a Losi xxx-s although I could have used a xxx-t in the main. If I had that I could have just driven over anyone that got in my way.:tongue:
> 
> It was a fun change of pace running 11 cars in the main although it is not something I would want to do every week. I would go through too many bodies. My poor Javelin body took a beating.


I actually enjoyed the big main. But that's probably because I went from 9th to 3rd in no time just by not hitting anything.

Somebody punted me out of the way when I was running 2nd because he thought I was a lowly backmarker... oh that was you!  

That was a good race. A little attrition (John) and few top guys finding trouble (Chuck, Brian) and I had a chance. 2nd, 3rd, 4th running together at the end was a lot of fun. I didn't realize how close we all were to Chris.

Look at Nick's run on the sheet. P2 at the start. 11th after lap one. (We know who caused that melee!) Then all the way through the field to third, just seconds off the lead.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from last night. That VTA A Main was something! 

Jeremiah's USGT and Houston's especially looked great on the track.


----------



## crispy

Next week, we should get a picture of the starting grid for USGT.

Conceivable that it could be nothing but McAllister bodies.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


Houston's new ride is the MX-P Daytona Prototype. The rest of us have the Riley Daytona Prototype. 

If you still had your old Corvette Daytona, we'd all be McAllister.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I actually enjoyed the big main. But that's probably because I went from 9th to 3rd in no time just by not hitting anything.
> 
> Somebody punted me out of the way when I was running 2nd because he thought I was a lowly backmarker... oh that was you!
> 
> That was a good race. A little attrition (John) and few top guys finding trouble (Chuck, Brian) and I had a chance. 2nd, 3rd, 4th running together at the end was a lot of fun. I didn't realize how close we all were to Chris.
> 
> Look at Nick's run on the sheet. P2 at the start. 11th after lap one. (We know who caused that melee!) Then all the way through the field to third, just seconds off the lead.


I piped that first turn bigger than anyone could imagine. I probably couldn't have wrecked that bad if I had tried. Had a great car, the driver just sucked!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Houston's new ride is the MX-P Daytona Prototype. The rest of us have the Riley Daytona Prototype.
> 
> If you still had your old Corvette Daytona, we'd all be McAllister.


I've still got it, and an NIB Corvette Daytona. 

I'll have one of them next week.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've still got it, and an NIB Corvette Daytona.
> 
> I'll have one of them next week.


Steve L. is the only regular USGT driver without a McAllister body. Not counting Chuck Ray...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Chuck's USGT would be unique.


----------



## crispy

Is that Nemo's car from League of Extraordinary Gentlemen?

Edit: It is. I googled it.

She looks hideous...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I didn't figure you'd like it. You can SEE the back wheels.


----------



## crispy

It is not like my covered rear wheels are unprecedented...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know. Just jazzin' you. It's cool and different. I like that.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is what the new Protoform is based off of I think.

Jaguar CX75


----------



## BadSign

I'm watching the recording of the Indy St. Pete GP... I believe the lap leaders at this point are Power and the Pace Car. Love all those front wing attachments.


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I'm watching the recording of the Indy St. Pete GP... I believe the lap leaders at this point are Power and the Pace Car. Love all those front wing attachments.


What a joke. Did they not know that was going to happen?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Here is what the new Protoform is based off of I think.
> 
> Jaguar CX75


That's awesome...and its Indy Dave BLUE too!


----------



## shutes

Will there be racing this Friday since its good Friday itching to run and ready to make the drive


----------



## crispy

Racing never stops at Indy Slots!

Sure, I plan on being there too.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's awesome...and its Indy Dave BLUE too!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: I'm going to add a little white and it will be good to go.


----------



## MReggio13

Any chance of talking a bunch of 17.5 guys to race on Friday? I might have the day off, and I would be willing to go in early and help set the track up, it would be cool to have something with a bit longer than a 6-7 second lap time. Is there a proper way of doing that without upsetting anybody?

Also, thanks to anybody that watched the Indycar race yesterday, even though it was a bit of a mess at times, hope you thought it was good in the end. I'll try harder next time to get above P10.......


----------



## crispy

MReggio13 said:


> Any chance of talking a bunch of 17.5 guys to race on Friday? I might have the day off, and I would be willing to go in early and help set the track up, it would be cool to have something with a bit longer than a 6-7 second lap time. Is there a proper way of doing that without upsetting anybody?
> 
> Also, thanks to anybody that watched the Indycar race yesterday, even though it was a bit of a mess at times, hope you thought it was good in the end. I'll try harder next time to get above P10.......


Cool, setup a good track.

I'm more concerned with the advantage that Chevrolet is going to have over the Hondas all year...


----------



## microed

MReggio13 said:


> Any chance of talking a bunch of 17.5 guys to race on Friday? I might have the day off, and I would be willing to go in early and help set the track up, it would be cool to have something with a bit longer than a 6-7 second lap time. Is there a proper way of doing that without upsetting anybody?
> 
> Also, thanks to anybody that watched the Indycar race yesterday, even though it was a bit of a mess at times, hope you thought it was good in the end. I'll try harder next time to get above P10.......


I will bring my 17.5 if you do. I could get there earlier too to help you with the track if you like.

Indy race was good during what little green flag running there seemed to be, but Indycar is going to need to do something to strengthen the wings on the street package. If they do not, it will ultimately turn to follow the leader racing like some other series have because everyone will be afraid to run close in fear of destroying their equipment.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*IRL and 17.5*



MReggio13 said:


> Any chance of talking a bunch of 17.5 guys to race on Friday? I might have the day off, and I would be willing to go in early and help set the track up, it would be cool to have something with a bit longer than a 6-7 second lap time. Is there a proper way of doing that without upsetting anybody?
> 
> Also, thanks to anybody that watched the Indycar race yesterday, even though it was a bit of a mess at times, hope you thought it was good in the end. I'll try harder next time to get above P10.......


Race was pretty cool and happy the season has started. I think the cars look cool they just need to stay off one another, it is open wheel and not stock cars. :tongue: Was happy to see JPM win as he has always been one of my favorites next to anyone who races and works for Andretti of course... Smooch, smooch! LOL! :thumbsup:

I will put together a 17.5 to throw down but it won't be this week, sorry...


----------



## RollingChicane

MReggio13 said:


> Any chance of talking a bunch of 17.5 guys to race on Friday? I might have the day off, and I would be willing to go in early and help set the track up, it would be cool to have something with a bit longer than a 6-7 second lap time. Is there a proper way of doing that without upsetting anybody?
> 
> Also, thanks to anybody that watched the Indycar race yesterday, even though it was a bit of a mess at times, hope you thought it was good in the end. I'll try harder next time to get above P10.......


I'll bring mine ready to run if we get enough racers for 17.5. I'd like to see a technical track that requires actual driving. Hopefully there will be enough track pieces and room for a technical track with good flow and not just a tight section or two that is either a hero or zero straight shot!


----------



## ThrottleKing

My 17.5TC is always ready.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's awesome...and its Indy Dave BLUE too!



I like it. I would really enjoy seeing these on 1/12 cars. Yellow would be OK, too. Right Crispy?


----------



## BadSign

MReggio13 said:


> Also, thanks to anybody that watched the Indycar race yesterday, even though it was a bit of a mess at times, hope you thought it was good in the end. I'll try harder next time to get above P10.......


I think the problem is mostly the lack of space on the street courses. There were some good, gutsy passes out there. I think the racing will clean up on the road courses, and could be great on the small ovals.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> I like it. I would really enjoy seeing these on 1/12 cars. Yellow would be OK, too. Right Crispy?


Only if it is Italian...










Yellow is the only acceptable color for Italian supercars...


----------



## FrankNitti

Add one more to the roster for 17.5 TC this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollingChicane

FrankNitti said:


> Add one more to the roster for 17.5 TC this Friday. :thumbsup:


We should have 5 locked in at this point. I'll hit up Lanny to see if he will have his ready to go to make a solid field.


----------



## FrankNitti

MReggio13 said:


> I might have the day off, and I would be willing to go in early and help set the track up, it would be cool to have something with a bit longer than a 6-7 second lap time. Is there a proper way of doing that without upsetting anybody?





RollingChicane said:


> We should have 5 locked in at this point. I'll hit up Lanny to see if he will have his ready to go to make a solid field.


Now all we need is a layout that will work. (hint, hint Mr. Reggio)


----------



## crispy

So which other class does this affect? USGT or VTA?

If USGT, I may throw my 17.5 in my USGT car and run it...


----------



## BadSign

You should all throw a 17.5 in your VTA cars. It's be entertaining.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> So which other class does this affect? USGT or VTA?
> 
> If USGT, I may throw my 17.5 in my USGT car and run it...


I just plan on running the one class (17.5 TC)* IF *the layout will work, if not, I'll have VTA on stand by.


----------



## MReggio13

Lots of pressure for a good layout it seems..... What are the dimensions of the track? Also, do the guys working there get upset if we come in and change the layout?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> So which other class does this affect? USGT or VTA?
> 
> If USGT, I may throw my 17.5 in my USGT car and run it...


I'm planning to run all 3 classes.


----------



## crispy

MReggio13 said:


> Lots of pressure for a good layout it seems..... What are the dimensions of the track? Also, do the guys working there get upset if we come in and change the layout?


Doug does not care. Although, if you are for sure going to do it. I'll call him and tell him to not put any effort into it.

Of course, Doug doesn't like you so...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My only suggestions on layout are try to avoid dead/wasted space AND don't forget about the turn marshals.

I really liked the layout last week, but it was a bit difficult for the turn marshals to get to a few places where they were needed the most. Maybe it would be a good time to try out the layout that *ThrottleKing* posted a few pages back.

Here is a link - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4943666postcount=3284


----------



## crispy

crispy said:


> I fixed the track design...


Still like my take better...


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> My only suggestions on layout are try to avoid dead/wasted space AND don't forget about the turn marshals.
> 
> I really liked the layout last week, but it was a bit difficult for the turn marshals to get to a few places where they were needed the most. Maybe it would be a good time to try out the layout that *ThrottleKing* posted a few pages back.
> 
> Here is a link - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4943666postcount=3284


 Just be sure to round off those corners entering and exiting the straight with 45's


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The track ideas for Indy RC are awesome and all but fall on blind eyes because Doug pays no attention to the thread. If someone were to print ideas out and hand them off I'm sure Doug would oblige, he and Kay have been building the tracks on Thursday night after the race program. They do the best they know how, they are not racers.

Like I mentioned in past if someone asked I'm sure Doug would give a free entry or track bucks (I know I would) to come in Thursday after the race program to build an onroad layout. Not like it's anything out of ordinary as people help other tracks do the same all over. I'm sure the gesture would be appreciated, I mean Indy RC has been open with heat, lights, cleaned side walks, lights, clean facility, etc for approaching 15 years now. It may not be the Taj Mahal but it certainly ain't Skid Row.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm not defending or nut hugging Indy RC, I just think that I want to say how I appreciate how they have kept the doors open for all these years. Everyplace has it's bright spots and faults so I'm just thankful to have a place close to where I live.


----------



## crispy

Nut hugger!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> You should all throw a 17.5 in your VTA cars. It's be entertaining.


Some of us should throw our 1/8 scale ebuggies on the track during a 1/12 scale race, that would be entertaining. :freak:


----------



## crispy

Most of us can't make a special trip at 10pm on Thursday. But some might be willing to come in at 2:30 on Friday and do it...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Nut hugger!


Oh you so funny I forgot to laugh... I know you are but what am I?

:tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Most of us can't make a special trip at 10pm on Thursday. But some might be willing to come in at 2:30 on Friday and do it...


Indy RC
(317) 787-7568


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Some of us should throw our 1/8 scale ebuggies on the track during a 1/12 scale race, that would be entertaining. :freak:


Especially if you ran clockwise. You'd have moving ramps.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am off Friday so I know I can come early. I might ask Doug if he would be able to open early since I know several people that have Good Friday off.


----------



## regets ama

*Tc*

Word is out that some IRL engineer is promising a kick a-- TC layout for Friday


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Word is out that some IRL engineer is promising a kick a-- TC layout for Friday


IRL? He was still a kid when IRL was around.


----------



## ThrottleKing

There "WILL" be a nice layout own if we have the pieces to make it happen.

I sure hope to see more than just Reggio and I running 17.5TC.


----------



## crispy

You'll have Nick too.

I won't have mine available.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> IRL? He was still a kid when IRL was around.


Let's please not use the "I" word. There could be children reading.

I know I'm not a TC racer, but I'm out for tomorrow. Lack of $ this week.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> There "WILL" be a nice layout own if we have the pieces to make it happen.
> 
> I sure hope to see more than just Reggio and I running 17.5TC.


"Build it, and they will come" :thumbsup:


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> I sure hope to see more than just Reggio and I running 17.5TC.


I am planning on running 17.5 and maybe VTA too depending on how many people show up. Not sure what time I will get there though. Many things going on today for me.


----------



## MReggio13

Crispy, am I still not a kid? Thanks.........

Anyways, I'm part of the HRL right now, hope we find some pace and can be part of the Indycar series soon.

See you guys tonight!


----------



## ThrottleKing

MReggio13 said:


> Crispy, am I still not a kid? Thanks.........
> 
> Anyways, I'm part of the HRL right now, hope we find some pace and can be part of the Indycar series soon.
> 
> See you guys tonight!


It could be much worse. At least you don't have a Lotus power plant.LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm bringing my 17.5 tonight for Indy RC racer to run. I don't know that I have a good set of tires though, so if anybody has an extra set for him to use, speak up please if you are willing to loan them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is the outdoor on-road schedule at the Hamilton Co. Fairgrounds in Cincinnati 

TSRCAR 2015 CLUB SCHEDULE
MONTH	DAY(S)	EVENT
APRIL	25	TEST AND TUNE (OPEN TRACK AT 10AM)
26	RACE 1
MAY	3	RACE 2
16 - 17	MWS - TOLEDO
31	RACE 3
JUNE	7	RACE 4
13 -14	MWS - PORTAGE
21	RACE 5
28	RACE 6
JULY	5	RACE 7
11 - 12	MWS - TOLEDO
19	RACE 8
26	RACE 9
AUGUST	2	
RACE 10

8 - 9	MWS - CINCINNATI
16	RACE 11
23	RACE 12
SEPTEMBER	13	RACE 13
19 - 20	MWS - PORTAGE
27	RACE 14
OCTOBER	3- 4	MWS - CINCINNATI (SNOWBALL RALLY)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nice job on the track last night Jeremiah! Did you have help, or did you do it solo?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The "All McAllister" field in USGT was cool too.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Leisure Hours Raceway*

I think the first outdoor race will be 4-26 according to the forum on RCTech but he web page states 5-3 as the first outdoor on-road race.


----------



## crispy

What classes do they run there?


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Track Layout*

Reggio got there early with me and we set up the layout I had posted and we vacuumed the carpet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> What classes do they run there?


17.5, Mod, I think they even run VTA and USGT at Leisure Hours or at least I saw talk of it on their forum page. 

I have not personally contacted anyone from the race tracks yet so I will let you know.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Reggio got there early with me and we set up the layout I had posted and we vacuumed the carpet.


Track was real good. Right mix of high speed and technical. No car breaking chicanes. I wouldn't mind running the same track for a few weeks if it was that track.

Also, thanks for helping with my car last night. It is back to where it was the first night. I was fast enough to unlap myself on the track and then pull away from the leader. If only I hadn't gotten myself a lap down in the first place...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crispy, They do run USGT and VTA over at Leisure Hours. I think they open at 9:00 am.

I just ordered my pavement tires and I will be spraying my bodies today/tonight for the outdoor season. I plan on focusing more towards pavement for the next few months. I need to get myself a new pop up tent and tune up my generator. I am just about ready to go.


----------



## microed

Although somewhat controversial, Crispy has nearly perfected a way to lighten your VTA car in the middle of the race. Great way to bend the rules in VTA Gary!


----------



## microed

Thanks to those who built the track last night. It was nice to have 8 entries for 17.5 TC. Now that I have a decent battery, my car has speed. Just need to work on my driving and set-up some. Had a blast racing John for third place.


----------



## crispy

Luckily I had weighed the car prior to the mains and I was at 1566, so I thought I was safe.

NASCAR doesn't penalize for damage incurred during the race, so why should we?

Ended up at 1553 in post race inspection, so I was safe anyway...


----------



## crispy

*Results from last night:*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those are excellent Crispy Car pics. Dats funny stuff.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry I didn't mention Reggio on the track build. Thank you to him as well. That's hard work. I helped a few times at RCAR. I remember.


----------



## BadSign

Happy Easter, everyone.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nice layout on Friday. Also want to say thanks to Scott Black for letting me race his 17.5 car. The car had a good setup, but I didn't do enough work in the pits to get the results it deserved.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hoppy Easter back BadSign. 

I found some better tires too IndyRC Racer. That will help for next time, but I don't think I can race this Friday night.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> Although somewhat controversial, Crispy has nearly perfected a way to lighten your VTA car in the middle of the race. Great way to bend the rules in VTA Gary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll buff out!
> 
> In 1:1 the Craigslist add would say slight body damage. No rust:freak:


----------



## regets ama

*Usvta nationals*

If i locate a good 21.5 I may hit slots for some usgt in a serpent chassis. 

My VTA is defending its national title up at the Harbour track in the last series race in the hands of Adam Russell. Last year Jonesy drove it to victory lane for the title.

C'mon Adam, no pressure, but two in a role national titles for that car would make it worth more on ebay!

JS


----------



## anr211

regets ama said:


> If i locate a good 21.5 I may hit slots for some usgt in a serpent chassis.
> 
> My VTA is defending its national title up at the Harbour track in the last series race in the hands of Adam Russell. Last year Jonesy drove it to victory lane for the title.
> 
> C'mon Adam, no pressure, but two in a role national titles for that car would make it worth more on ebay!
> 
> JS


Haha, I will try and get some good resale value for your car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've got a nice Novak 21.5 SS you can run. Best part is that you don't have to worry about setting the timing on it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Non-r/c related help needed...

Does anyone have a Windows Vista retail disc? I've got a laptop that I need to install an operating system on, but no disc. I don't need the license key, just the OS.

Thanks in advance if anyone has one.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Non-r/c related help needed...
> 
> Does anyone have a Windows Vista retail disc? I've got a laptop that I need to install an operating system on, but no disc. I don't need the license key, just the OS.
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone has one.


I have one, but it is Dell OEM. I don't think that will work.


----------



## AquaRacer

regets ama said:


> If i locate a good 21.5 I may hit slots for some usgt in a serpent chassis
> 
> JS


I have a Thunder Power you can use. 

Brian B.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> If i locate a good 21.5 I may hit slots for some usgt in a serpent chassis.
> 
> My VTA is defending its national title up at the Harbour track in the last series race in the hands of Adam Russell. Last year Jonesy drove it to victory lane for the title.
> 
> C'mon Adam, no pressure, but two in a role national titles for that car would make it worth more on ebay!
> 
> JS


I have your old R1 Wurks 21.5 if you need it. I'm probably close enough that I could meet you tonight in Westfield / Noblesville to give it to you. Let me know!


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> I have your old R1 Wurks 21.5 if you need it. I'm probably close enough that I could meet you tonight in Westfield / Noblesville to give it to you. Let me know!


A lot of generous offers, Brian, Brian and Nick, thanks. Looks like I'll be racing USGT for the evening.

Since I know the R1 I would like to "rent" it out Friday.

Nick, you have a PM.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> A lot of generous offers, Brian, Brian and Nick, thanks. Looks like I'll be racing USGT for the evening.
> 
> Since I know the R1 I would like to "rent" it out Friday.
> 
> Nick, you have a PM.


PM received and replied.


----------



## Wolfmantroy

*next week.*

Got my usgt car ready. So if the 1/12th scale guys skip out again next week I'll still be racing.


----------



## regets ama

Wolfmantroy said:


> Got my usgt car ready. So if the 1/12th scale guys skip out again next week I'll still be racing.


I think you will like that usgt body, I ran it in TC last week just to see how it compared to a mazda speed 6, very similar.

and a side note: the rear wing cut line is beyond current usgt specs, Crispy reminded me last week.

From the USGT rules:

*Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height*

The cut line is more like 20mm and will need some trimming to spec out.


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> I think you will like that usgt body, I ran it in TC last week just to see how it compared to a mazda speed 6, very similar.
> 
> and a side note: the rear wing cut line is beyond current usgt specs, Crispy reminded me last week.
> 
> From the USGT rules:
> 
> *Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height*
> 
> The cut line is more like 20mm and will need some trimming to spec out.


Damn straight! I'll be tech'ing wings this week too...








(Nobody has theirs cut at 10mm. Not even at the big race attended by the USGT powers. I was miffed because I cut my Jag body's wing at 10mm and now it is uncompetitive when compared to my Riley.)


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Damn straight! I'll be tech'ing wings this week too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nobody has theirs cut at 10mm. Not even at the big race attended by the USGT powers. I was miffed because I cut my Jag body's wing at 10mm and now it is uncompetitive when compared to my Riley.)


You think it was just because of the wing?


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> You think it was just because of the wing?


I know that when I take off the Jaguar and put on the Riley, the car handles better... without any other changes. Mainly, the rear end feels more planted.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am guilty of it. My wing is 14mm in the Jag. Still well below the cut line from standard. The Riley is 16.6mm from the base of the wing and the sideboards are 35.7mm top to bottom cut on the factory cut lines. It is probably the most scale looking wing that comes with a body barring a VTA body.

The wing height rule is ridiculous in my opinion when other cars are using huge plastic whale tails that are not close to scale. 

I think the rule should be similar to VTA. If the body comes with it then it is legal as long as it is not added too or modified in any way and cut along the trim lines.

That is how I look at it. 

I wouldn't cut your Protoform wing unless it needed it. Dale Epp designed it that way for a reason.


----------



## crispy

If I hadn't already cut the one that was painted to match the car, I would have left mine taller.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The wing rule is just as silly as the rotor rule since you can buy the same base motor from the manufacturer with a wide band 12.3 or a high torque 12.5 and even a high RPM 12.3 rotor. They should have just worded it as a ROAR legal stock rotor and be done with it like they did for the batteries. Also the body rule says it just can't be on the T2 list so any TC body that is not on the current ROAR T2 list is legal so if for instance the Blitz XFR doesn't get renewed then it will be legal Aug 2nd '15 to run USGT


----------



## lessthanfive

*Rules are Optional?*

I hope all the VTA/USGT Series points are based on cars of legal specs


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No racing for me tonight. 

I have to be a good husband and pick my wife up at the airport. Without concern for me, she took a flight that brings her home right smack in the middle of when we'd be racing. If she really cared about me, she would have taken a flight that didn't interfere with my hobby. 

Maybe I should just make her sit at the airport until I'm darn good and ready to go get her. 

(talk pretty tough don't I!)


----------



## crispy

*Uber!*


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> No racing for me tonight.
> 
> I have to be a good husband and pick my wife up at the airport.


The airport is not that far of a walk to Brownsburg.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> The airport is not that far of a walk to Brownsburg.


You have a good point Ed. And, she'd get some exercise as well which she says she enjoys. Hmmm...


----------



## CICR

Looks like there will be some new out of town racers coming to CICR tomorrow to warm up for the CICC race May 2nd. To show my appreciation to them and all my regular racers, I'm going to offer free pizza before the first round of heats to anyone racing. 

I hope everyone can make it out for free pizza & great racing!


----------



## BadSign

CICR said:


> Looks like there will be some new out of town racers coming to CICR tomorrow to warm up for the CICC race May 2nd. To show my appreciation to them and all my regular racers, I'm going to offer free pizza before the first round of heats to anyone racing.
> 
> I hope everyone can make it out for free pizza & great racing!


Now if you had beer, too...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Now if you had beer, too...


That's some racing I would like to watch!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, here I am at home getting ready to go get wifey and she tells me her flight has now been delayed to 11:00 due to thunderstorms in Atlanta. Sheesh! Hope you guys get a good turnout.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Well, here I am at home getting ready to go get wifey and she tells me her flight has now been delayed to 11:00 due to thunderstorms in Atlanta. Sheesh! Hope you guys get a good turnout.


12 vta. We need our 13th Warrior!


----------



## ThrottleKing

12 vta

9 usgt

4 17.5tc


----------



## crispy

If anyone NOT there tonight can GUESS who came in second in the VTA A main, I'll pay for your entry next week!


----------



## crispy

Too late, times up.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks Crispy

I forwarded the pic to Rob King for the points series.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Now I have to go to bed as the "BOSS" has a day planed for me consisting of taking her to Lowes to pick out flowers and shrubs to plant as well as get the yard work done. 

Oh well the price I must pay to go play with my toys.


----------



## Wolfmantroy

crispy said:


> Damn straight! I'll be tech'ing wings this week too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nobody has theirs cut at 10mm. Not even at the big race attended by the USGT powers. I was miffed because I cut my Jag body's wing at 10mm and now it is uncompetitive when compared to my Riley.)


If I need to cut it let me know. I really don't want too, but I will if required.


----------



## crispy

Wolfmantroy said:


> If I need to cut it let me know. I really don't want too, but I will if required.


Not necessary for our club racing.


----------



## regets ama

Wolfmantroy said:


> If I need to cut it let me know. I really don't want too, but I will if required.


Only if you want to be legal, and if you travel about to race other locations you will then know how your car reacts and what set up changes will accept the correct wing size.

I have the same PF body with legal wing size and it was very well balanced front to rear, plenty of down force.


----------



## crispy

BTW, I just wanted to point out that David Lee was .66 of a second off of winning the VTA A-main in a $109 Spec-R S2 that I couldn't get within .2 sec/lap of my "good car" in his first night out.

Which by the way, is exactly the speed difference that David was dealing with, as seen below. 

Good thing I didn't give him the fast car I guess...


----------



## regets ama

VTA was a good race, top 4 all with 59 laps. Both David's had a good race going for the last minute. David F with a 7.7 hot lap,,,,,,,,,,,slow that thing down!!!

Would have liked to see Brian S. run had he not had mechanical issues. And he even used a belt drive car.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> BTW, I just wanted to point out that David Lee was .66 of a second off of winning the VTA A-main in a $109 Spec-R S2 that I couldn't get within .2 sec/lap of my "good car" in his first night out.
> 
> Which by the way, is exactly the speed difference that David was dealing with, as seen below.
> 
> Good thing I didn't give him the fast car I guess...


Gary, thanks for allowing me to run the car. Had a lot of fun and I made a bunch of new friends. Very cool. And congrates to D. Franklin. I had a chance on the last corner, but he was in the perfect spot to deny my challenge. He has great skills.

PS - I couldn't get that car within the .2 second/lap of the car Gary drove. But it was good at the end and way faster than the others. Sort of equals out if you drive efficiently. If I had pitted for left side tires it would have been game over!


----------



## BadSign

PM for Rolling Chicane.


----------



## FrankNitti

regets ama said:


> VTA was a good race, top 4 all with 59 laps. Both David's had a good race going for the last minute. David F with a 7.7 hot lap,,,,,,,,,,,slow that thing down!!!
> 
> Would have liked to see Brian S. run had he not had mechanical issues. And he even used a belt drive car.


VTA is just a fun class to race in, I had lady luck on my side because David L. Was giving me all I could handle the last few laps. :drunk:


----------



## davidl

regets ama said:


> VTA was a good race, top 4 all with 59 laps. Both David's had a good race going for the last minute. David F with a 7.7 hot lap,,,,,,,,,,,slow that thing down!!!
> 
> Would have liked to see Brian S. run had he not had mechanical issues. And he even used a belt drive car.


The car I drove to second is using belt drive. One of the speed advances to the car for the main was to loosen the middle belt a little. Actually, I don't think it made the car much faster, but it did help driveline efficiency, and I will attribute that to the speed at the end of the race.


----------



## anr211

You guys better watch out when John gets his vta car back. I ran it this weekend at the scale nationals to a 4th place finish. Was in contention for winning the whole thing all weekend but my driving on Sunday let the car down. Thanks John!


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> PM for Rolling Chicane.


PM received and replied


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> The car I drove to second is using belt drive. One of the speed advances to the car for the main was to loosen the middle belt a little. Actually, I don't think it made the car much faster, but it did help driveline efficiency, and I will attribute that to the speed at the end of the race.


So on a 2-belt car, which one is the middle belt?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> So on a 2-belt car, which one is the middle belt?


i believe since the front belt is twice as long as the rear belt, the middle belt is the first half of the front belt.


----------



## crispy

I believe you have to show up at least once every 60 days or your right to sarcasm expires.


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> So on a 2-belt car, which one is the middle belt?


You start throwing belts into the car and those 12th scale guys get confused.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> I believe you have to show up at least once every 60 days or your right to sarcasm expires.


which one of us is this directed at?


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> which one of us is this directed at?


Aren't you two attached at the hip?


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> I believe you have to show up at least once every 60 days or your right to sarcasm expires.


I do show up....just not to the same track as you.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> BTW, I just wanted to point out that David Lee was .66 of a second off of winning the VTA A-main in a $109 Spec-R S2 that I couldn't get within .2 sec/lap of my "good car" in his first night out.
> 
> Which by the way, is exactly the speed difference that David was dealing with, as seen below.
> 
> Good thing I didn't give him the fast car I guess...


You got beat with your own car which also took second in the A-Main by someone who ran VTA for the first time, geez...


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> You got beat with your own car which also took second in the A-Main by someone who ran VTA for the first time, geez...


Yup. That IS the glass half-empty side of it.

But..., the glass half-full side is that my "good" car was .01 of a second behind the fastest car..., and my driving is getting better.


----------



## Wolfmantroy

microed said:


> You start throwing belts into the car and those 12th scale guys get confused.


That is not completely true.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Yup. That IS the glass half-empty side of it.
> 
> But..., the glass half-full side is that my "good" car was .01 of a second behind the fastest car..., and my driving is getting better.


If someone brought and had an extra 12th scale to run maybe they'd let one of us run it as long as two more showed up? I'd love to run 12th sca... Nah just kidding. :freak:


----------



## davidl

jonesy112 said:


> i believe since the front belt is twice as long as the rear belt, the middle belt is the first half of the front belt.





microed said:


> You start throwing belts into the car and those 12th scale guys get confused.





cwoods34 said:


> So on a 2-belt car, which one is the middle belt?


Look you knuckleheads. There isn't anything confusing about this. The middle belt goes through the middle of the car. Doesn't make any difference how long it is or where it connects. Just goes through the middle of the car. Say it after me real slow. Middle Belt is in the Middle of the Car. See? Works every time. Some just dont' understand Ingwish!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Attended the Toledo RC Show last Saturday. The Toledo 1/8th racers were there with a car display at the convention center. Sounds like they are a big deal there in Toledo? The nitro on-road cars were definitely cool. 

Club website link: http://toledooneeighthracers.com/


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Look you knuckleheads. There isn't anything confusing about this. The middle belt goes through the middle of the car. Doesn't make any difference how long it is or where it connects. Just goes through the middle of the car. Say it after me real slow. Middle Belt is in the Middle of the Car. See? Works every time. Some just dont' understand Ingwish!


So where does the front belt go?

And who are you to decide where the front of the car ends and the middle begins?


----------



## anr211

MIDDLE BELT!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Attended the Toledo RC Show last Saturday. The Toledo 1/8th racers were there with a car display at the convention center. Sounds like they are a big deal there in Toledo? The nitro on-road cars were definitely cool.
> 
> Club website link: http://toledooneeighthracers.com/


I run with this group and will be a member this season.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Before I send my transmitter in for service, does anyone know if the Futaba 3PK steering assembly is easy removed? I have a bad steering potentiometer that needs to be fixed. If it is easily removed, maybe I can try cleaning it and save myself a few bucks.


----------



## crispy

Tread boldly! Open it up, figure it out later...

That thing is so old you may find vacuum tubes inside.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> I run with this group and will be a member this season.


Do these cars use a middle belt?


----------



## Matt P.

The only middle belt I have keeps my pants from falling down. :tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

What belts are you guys talking about? My cars don't have any belts.LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had to edit this post...Matt P beat me to the joke.


----------



## BadSign

I could belt one on right about now.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> I could belt one on right about now.


How is your popcorn? Good as the drama?


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> What belts are you guys talking about? My cars don't have any belts.LOL


Well, there's your problem!:hat:


----------



## davidl

Matt P. said:


> The only middle belt I have keeps my pants from falling down. :tongue:


And there you go, Matt. It is a middle belt because it is in the middle.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Before I send my transmitter in for service, does anyone know if the Futaba 3PK steering assembly is easy removed? I have a bad steering potentiometer that needs to be fixed. If it is easily removed, maybe I can try cleaning it and save myself a few bucks.


Anyone else have any input/advice on cleaning out the steering wheel potentiometer on a transmitter? My post yesterday got belted back to a previous page.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Steering Wheel Potentiometer Cleaning*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone else have any input/advice on cleaning out the steering wheel potentiometer on a transmitter? My post yesterday got belted back to a previous page.


I'd try spraying some electronics cleaner in it then blow it dry and let sit overnight maybe? Can't hurt if already broken or not working properly.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/crc-qd-electronic-cleaner-11-oz.-05103/7070074-P

Not sure who else carries but if I come Friday I'll bring it with me so you can use. It's only like $6 or $7 and worth having around...

Here's another...

http://www.amazon.com/Max-Pro-Contact-Cleaner-DPC/dp/B006IX9LN0

and another...

http://www.amazon.com/WD-40-Specialist-Electrical-Contact-Cleaner/dp/B00CMT9TFY

Hopefully these might help.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Radio Shack sold pot cleaner spray. If they are still open.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Radio Shack sold pot cleaner spray. If they are still open.


None are around me. 

None of them sold sold any electronic merchandise for the last ten years. Cell phones and toy grade RC products. Can't imagine why they went out of business...


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone else have any input/advice on cleaning out the steering wheel potentiometer on a transmitter? My post yesterday got belted back to a previous page.


Brian,
Brian B. here, you need to get a contact cleaner called DeOxit. It cleans, deoxidizes and lubricates the electrical contacts.

http://www.deoxit.com/

I worked at an Electronics repair shop they used this stuff mixed with another contact cleaner to clean potentiometers on audio mix consoles, amplifiers, tuners and such that would be dirty / noisy and it would clean them up a good 80-90% of the time. Now if your steering potentiometer is just plain worn out, maybe it is time to replace the potentiometer. I have some of this contact cleaner in a can and can bring it with me on Friday. If it doesn't fix it I have a 3PKS I can loan you if you plan on sending your radio in for service. It has the Futaba FAAST system on it too. Cya on Friday..

Brian B.


----------



## crispy

*Re: tomorrow night's racing*

I have to drop off Drew at 6:00PM at Home Depot in Noblesville for his Scout camping trip this weekend. So, I'll be rolling in the door at about 6:45-7:00PM.

*Can someone tell Jud to sign me up for VTA and USGT? *

David Lee, I'll have the backup again. But both cars are still in the same state as they were at 10PM last Friday. Haven't been touched.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Rumor has it, it's someone's Birthday today. Here's a hint:


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> *Can someone tell Jud to sign me up for VTA and USGT? *


I will see that you are on the list if nobody else does.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I have to drop off Drew at 6:00PM at Home Depot in Noblesville for his Scout camping trip this weekend. So, I'll be rolling in the door at about 6:45-7:00PM.
> 
> *Can someone tell Jud to sign me up for VTA and USGT? *
> 
> David Lee, I'll have the backup again. But both cars are still in the same state as they were at 10PM last Friday. Haven't been touched.



Time to re-negotiate the contract!


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Time to re-negotiate the contract!


You can have 25% of the purse.


----------



## jtsbell

crispy said:


> You can have 25% of the purse.


Most of the time its 60/40 40 to the driver but 40% of nothing O well


----------



## davidl

jtsbell said:


> Most of the time its 60/40 40 to the driver but 40% of nothing O well


Yea, that's what I was thinking. Free pizza might not even be good enough. Lots of publicity on this one. That is priceless. And Franklin got the cookie last week so it is hard to figure.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Yea, that's what I was thinking. Free pizza might not even be good enough. Lots of publicity on this one. That is priceless. And Franklin got the cookie last week so it is hard to figure.


You were going to buy my pizza because it is my birthday this week remember?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> You were going to buy my pizza because it is my birthday this week remember?


No, I don't remember. If you will remember, I am old


----------



## RollingChicane

I need to apologize ahead of time if there is low grip tomorrow night. I apparently took home a large portion of the carpet in the gears of my VTA car.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> You were going to buy my pizza because it is my birthday this week remember?


That is not how it works. Brian has already set the bar on that. Your wife needs to show up tomorrow night with pizza and cookies for everyone.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thought I was going to be able to race tonight, but I need to go to Avon Town Hall park and meet there. They want to look at the future racetrack location for the Spring Fling RC Festival on May 2nd. That's only two weeks away. So, I have to prioritize that. 

Its coming together great. _RC Driver _magazine is now a sponsor and would like an article on it when its done. Parma and others have stepped up and sent items for raffle prizes too. Each volunteer/participant will get a ticket and at 4 PM that day we will raffle those items off. 

If anyone wants to be a part of the Spring Fling, either as a driver or as a volunteer, let me know. Glad to have the help! The Blacksheep Squadron have their part covered. The Indy Admirals have their portion covered. Its just the track that needs to happen. Since there are no clubs, its just going to be volunteers that put that together. 

The Avon Parks department has covered schools, church groups, YMCA's, Chamber of Commerce, etc with hundreds of flyers. Still, I don't know if we will have 100 people, or 500 people.


----------



## Wolfmantroy

Sorry guys i geuss im not going to make it after all.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

AquaRacer said:


> Brian,
> Brian B. here, you need to get a contact cleaner called DeOxit. It cleans, deoxidizes and lubricates the electrical contacts.
> 
> http://www.deoxit.com/
> 
> I worked at an Electronics repair shop they used this stuff mixed with another contact cleaner to clean potentiometers on audio mix consoles, amplifiers, tuners and such that would be dirty / noisy and it would clean them up a good 80-90% of the time. Now if your steering potentiometer is just plain worn out, maybe it is time to replace the potentiometer. I have some of this contact cleaner in a can and can bring it with me on Friday. If it doesn't fix it I have a 3PKS I can loan you if you plan on sending your radio in for service. It has the Futaba FAAST system on it too. Cya on Friday..
> 
> Brian B.


Brian, thanks for your help last night. The cleaner working great and I now have fully functioning steering on my radio. Unfortunately, I can't blame my poor performance last night on my radio.

Oh, when you get a chance, please post a picture of Crispy in his B-day glasses.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I got my Corvette mounted up for USGT and the current prototype.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I got my Corvette mounted up for USGT and the current prototype.


There ya go, J. I really thought that the wing would add a lot.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> There ya go, J. I really thought that the wing would add a lot.


It actually does. Looks like the spoiler on a 13.5 cup car. I had to come up with my own way of mounting it, the body doesn't come with fasteners so I used 5 4-40 aluminum screws across the rear to fasten it. The body has alot of natural rake in it. More than I could see before it was cut out and mounted. One could get away with running 3mm offset wheels in the rear and 0-1mm in the front. With the nose a little less angled than the Riley and the cab further back I expect the Corvette to be better aero balanced than the Riley which has a ton of front end bite. I guess I will find out on the track.


----------



## crispy

I'm going to get one and not cut out the rear wheels...

Thanks Brian for treating me to the cookies for my birthday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I'm going to get one and not cut out the rear wheels...
> 
> Thanks Brian for treating me to the cookies for my birthday.


Don't you dare do that to a Stingray!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I'm going to get one and not cut out the rear wheels...
> 
> Thanks Brian for treating me to the cookies for my birthday.


Now you should treat us to free pizza!:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Brian, thanks for your help last night. The cleaner working great and I now have fully functioning steering on my radio. Unfortunately, I can't blame my poor performance last night on my radio.
> 
> Oh, when you get a chance, please post a picture of Crispy in his B-day glasses.


Brian,
You are welcome, glad that I could help fix your radio for you. I'll post that pic in the next post.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here is Crispy in all his Glory with the Birthday glasses.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Gary you need to wear that for the final of the USVTA Southern NATS next year. Intimidating. Clint Eastwood intimidating.

Hoppy Burpday as we say at my house.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing - You have a PM


----------



## AquaRacer

RollingChicane you have a PM..


----------



## CICR

Here's a note for anyone attending the CICC race. We will not be having oval racing May 1'st in order to allow pit setup & practice for The Central Indiana Carpet Championships on May 2nd. Doors will open Friday evening at 5:00 and we will be closing promptly at 10:00... Practice fee for Friday May 1'st will be $10.00...


----------



## cwoods34

I heard there's lotsa cool door prizes showing up for the race....


----------



## CICR

Maybe even some from Serpent & Speed Passion!



Maybe!


----------



## BadSign

davidl, do you have any crc r8's in stock?


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> davidl, do you have any crc r8's in stock?


yes, as of thursday


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Light turnout tonight, but we had enough for two heats of VTA and one of USGT. Relaxed night and we got some after running time in.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results for Friday - April 24, 2015*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you are not attending the race in Columbus next weekend, I could use a couple of volunteers at the Spring Fling RC Festival track. Hobby RC contacted me to let me know they will be bringing 8 Traxxas Slash trucks to the event! They made special arrangements with Traxxas. Eight trucks, batteries, chargers, etc. Everything! So, we will be able to offer the chance to run them to the general public. 

The Indy Admirals are bringing 8 tugboats (slow) for people to run in the lake as well. The airplane guys will not be letting the public fly airplanes...ah no. Not a good idea! 

Volunteers will each get a raffle prize ticket. At 4 PM, we will raffle prizes to those involved in the event. We have some good prizes too: Thank you to Victor Model Products, RC Driver, Tower Hobbies, Sig Manufacturing, Midwest Model Yachting, FLY RC, Parma/PSE, Zippkits, the Academy of Model Aeronautics/Model Aviation, Bob Smith Industries, Avon American Legion Post 145, Great Planes, Indianapolis Admirals RC Model Boat Club, the Blacksheep Squadron RC Airplane Club, and of course, Avon Parks!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is the track layout we are planning to use. Admittedly, I've not done these before. So, I tried to make something simple, but interesting. Since this is a one day track, we won't have much terrain. I set it up on a 10' x 10' grid to keep it easy. 4" corrugated pipe will be arriving early this week. Hoping to get that down on Thursday evening. We will use a flat bed trailer for a drivers stand like we did at Bill Estes Ford several years ago. A few of you will remember that one. PM me if you are interested in helping. Or you can email me at HelloScott (at) AOL (dot) com.


----------



## CICR

Here's a shot of the door prizes for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships. Lots of great stuff from our very generous sponsors. Still expecting items from a few more sponsors too! I hope to see everyone at CICR in Columbus on May 2nd, it's going to be a great race!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Saturday on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway doesn't get mentioned much on this thread.

I stopped by the track on Saturday to check it out. There were 2 heats of Tamiya TT-01/02s and 1 heat of Tamiya M-Chassis cars. Both of these classes are great for the beginner/budget racer or someone just wanting to have a fun class to race.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC TT01's and Mini's on Saturday*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Saturday on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway doesn't get mentioned much on this thread.
> 
> I stopped by the track on Saturday to check it out. There were 2 heats of Tamiya TT-01/02s and 1 heat of Tamiya M-Chassis cars. Both of these classes are great for the beginner/budget racer or someone just wanting to have a fun class to race.


There was one or two up there Friday practicing with their TT01's. I plan on dusting off then going up there to goof around and running my TT01 and Mini in the next couple of weeks. Jeremy mentioned they get about a dozen TT01's on saturday when he was up there with his Friday before we started.


----------



## davidl

reminders: HTnorth has the CRC WGT chassis and the new CRC WC 1/12 chassis in stock.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just to clarify, I've gotten a PM about the Spring Fling being the same day as the CIRC event. The concern is that the two events are competing against each other. To be clear, CIRC is holding a nice competition event for area racers. 

The Spring Fling is intended as a "fun run" kind of a thing with airplanes, boats, and RC vehicles. The goal is to introduce people to all types of RC hobbies. The track we are making is just a one-day thing for fun. No competition or timing system. Not a race. Its unfortunate that we have the two events on the same day, but sometimes those things happen. 

So the point is they are very different events and not trying to compete against each other. 

On a track note, after getting the layout work done, the 10' lanes were too tight for inexperienced drivers. So, we went with 15' lanes. Better. Looking like nice weather on Saturday too!

Good luck to those heading to Columbus!


----------



## microed

If one took the time to read all your posts and look at the flyer, it was easy to figure out what the fun run was all about.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The spring fling has been planned for awhile now and if I'm not mistaken even well before the championship race so dunno what the rub could be? 

Onroad is such a smaller group easily fractured off in to smaller pockets of racers with each new facility (any where but Indy RC) that pops up compared to the offroad, crawler and basher crowd that can play anywhere so I would rather cater to and have them show up since it's more popular.

The spring fling is about RC in general and a day for boats, planes, crawlers, slash and pretty much any and everything RC. 

If you read the flyer there's no issue.

I checked back on thread and while there is no intent to compete for entrees, etc, the Spring Fling flyer was posted just under a month before any other events including my own PS3 Gran Turismo Galactic Championship. :tongue:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Spring Fling 2015*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Something to think about Saturday morning...
> 
> You guys might have noticed the "Spring Fling RC Festival" poster at Indy RC and also at the HobbyTown USA locations. The upcoming Spring Fling is on on May 2nd (a Saturday) at Avon Town Hall Park & Lake. A perfect spot!
> 
> This is going to be a really fun event. I have been working with the Avon Parks department to create the format for the last couple of months. It was their idea to expand it to include all R/C hobbies. They have it on their website, and they are sending 11x17 posters to all the schools in the county, churches and youth groups. The goal is to introduce R/C hobbies to a lot of new people.
> 
> This is the seventh year for the Spring Fling, but until this year, it has always just been a RC boat event. Again, when the Avon parks department asked me to expand it to include radio controlled airplanes and cars/trucks I was pumped!
> 
> The Indy Admirals boat portion of the event is all taken care of. And, the RC airplane portion of the event is also all taken care of with the Blacksheep Squadron handling float flying and runway flying. I've met with both groups twice now to get that done. We are good there.
> 
> What is not taken care of is the car/truck portion of the Spring Fling. When this concept first came up, I had been assuming that HobbyTown USA would be able to bring their portable track system and we could run races using that system. (Some of you remember when we did that at Bill Estes Ford a few years ago in Brownsburg.) However, with the departure of Bob Cordell from HT, it does not look like using their track is going to be possible after all. I've asked Bill Scott at Hobbytown (sponsorship letter) to help, but have not received any response. David L. has told me that he doesn't think their van will get the track parts there either. So, what to do?
> 
> The decision now is whether or not to do it on-road race, or an off-road race or just a free for all. There are several places to run cars/trucks at Avon Town Hall Park. But, a decision has to be made on how/where soon.
> 
> I am looking for advice, and also volunteers for May 2nd. What makes this event work is that each portion is being completely taken care of by each respective group. Unfortunately, since RC car guys do not have clubs, I'm not quite sure what my best approach is at this point to get the car/truck portion self-supporting.
> 
> So, think about it if you are interested, and let me know your thoughts. You can PM me or email me at [email protected].
> 
> I'm going to start a separate "Spring Fling RC Festival" forum thread which I will provide a link to soon. _Fly RC _magazine and _RC Driver _have sponsored and want to do a feature article on the event. That happened yesterday.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


Spring fling 2015


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm glad that there are people like Scott Black/Indyhobbies involved with our hobby. He is trying to share his fun for radio controlled vehicles with as many people as possible.

The best part about the event he is promoting/working on for free is that it is being held in a public park and it is free to attend. This event is about fun, but hopefully will also introduce new people to the organized part of our hobby. There are many people who have R/C vehicles that don't know about the facilities/clubs that exist where they can have fun with other people.

How can we expect to attract new people to join our hobbies when we too often play inside buildings or remote locations where the general public never gets a chance to see us?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> the Spring Fling flyer was posted just under a month before any other events including my own PS3 Gran Turismo Galactic Championship. :tongue:


Man, don't tell Kyle Black about the Gran Turismo PS3 Championship event... He will skip coming to the Spring Fling! 

IndyRCRacer, you summed it up exactly. Many clubs, tracks and similar complain about not having more people. But many do little to promote hobbies to new people. The organized airplane and boat clubs do seem to have outreach programs. But, since there are no car clubs in Indy, that doesn't seem to happen much with cars/trucks. I wish it was otherwise. Many times I've wondered why our hobby/sports aren't as prevalent as golf, fishing, etc. 

I'm working with Avon Parks on building a permanent outdoor RC track. Off-road. They have a frisbee golf course and a BMX trail they did last year. An RC track is another cool/different amenity they can offer. They approached me about it because they know I'm into RC things and because park type projects are something I do for a living. So I know the steps. To date, we have received unanimous approval from the Avon Parks Board and we received unanimous approval from the Avon Town Council to proceed on designing the new outdoor facility. It's really exciting. There is also a 3 acre lake on the property. So, the concept is an RC park. 

The way other parks-owned RC tracks operate is the Parks Department builds the facility and then a club is formed. The club handles upkeep and maintenance. They are open to the general public like any park facility. But closed for club racing or specific events. There is one in St. Louis called "DirtBurners" and one in Peoria, IL called "River City Raceway". I've been talking to both to get advice. I've visited both too. 

The nice thing about the Avon property (different location than the Town Hall Park) is that there is a huge amount of paved parking lot adjacent. So, maybe onRoad I the future? It's definitely possible.


----------



## regets ama

*Two Sides*

Brain makes a great point regarding the RC community and introduction of our hobby to the general public. New customers are a must. And certainly Scott has gone above/beyond on several occasions, many aspects of promoting (AMA fun run, website of free info (not promoting his own income) as well as this upcoming event.

And of course there is the other side of the story. 

If we ignore supporting a local track, those doors will close and the hobby will continue to shrink. The track in Columbus is a great facility, great driver stand, great carpet, medium to medium high grip, essential products being sold to the drivers at the best prices I have found (usually 20% less than any website) and a great atmosphere. 

So choices are made for different reasons, I wouldnt discount either one; and, and I wouldnt try to post about who had their flyer out first. It's a matter of choices.

I know where I will be.


----------



## jonesy112

Also an option for this weekend if you are planning on attending the Fling on Saturday (which sounds like an awesome deal Scott, Thank you for putting that together and supporting the hobby and always trying to grow it) is to check out Columbus on friday night. They are having open practice from 5-10 for 10 bucks, so you can have unlimited track time for 2$ an hour. Plus there is going to be a lot of knowledge floating around that pit area friday night as a lot of fast guys from other parts of the region are going to be there and any of them would be willing to answer questions or offer help. 

If anyone wants to carpool down there on friday i have room for 1 or 2 plus gear.

Hope to see all of you at some point this weekend.


----------



## jtsbell

This is for Throttleking Captnjack and Cody will be at circ Sat hope to see all our friends there.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Both the Spring Fling and Championship race will be hands down awesome I'm sure.

As far as facilities, all have their positives and negatives so enjoy whichever you choose to participate at, with 30 years in the hobby I have seen a lot of them come and go.

Have a great championship run to all attending and best of luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Man, don't tell Kyle Black about the Gran Turismo PS3 Championship event... He will skip coming to the Spring Fling!
> 
> IndyRCRacer, you summed it up exactly. Many clubs, tracks and similar complain about not having more people. But many do little to promote hobbies to new people. The organized airplane and boat clubs do seem to have outreach programs. But, since there are no car clubs in Indy, that doesn't seem to happen much with cars/trucks. I wish it was otherwise. Many times I've wondered why our hobby/sports aren't as prevalent as golf, fishing, etc.
> 
> I'm working with Avon Parks on building a permanent outdoor RC track. Off-road. They have a frisbee golf course and a BMX trail they did last year. An RC track is another cool/different amenity they can offer. They approached me about it because they know I'm into RC things and because park type projects are something I do for a living. So I know the steps. To date, we have received unanimous approval from the Avon Parks Board and we received unanimous approval from the Avon Town Council to proceed on designing the new outdoor facility. It's really exciting. There is also a 3 acre lake on the property. So, the concept is an RC park.
> 
> The way other parks-owned RC tracks operate is the Parks Department builds the facility and then a club is formed. The club handles upkeep and maintenance. They are open to the general public like any park facility. But closed for club racing or specific events. There is one in St. Louis called "DirtBurners" and one in Peoria, IL called "River City Raceway". I've been talking to both to get advice. I've visited both too.
> 
> The nice thing about the Avon property (different location than the Town Hall Park) is that there is a huge amount of paved parking lot adjacent. So, maybe onRoad I the future? It's definitely possible.


Scott, please keep us updated on the off-road track plans. It would be awesome to have a track of any kind around the corner from me. I haven't raced off-road in many moons, but would consider it again if i could almost walk to the track! Also let others and I know if you need help, I may be available.


----------



## ThrottleKing

From all the talk going on and Facebook it seems like we might have a WGT battle forming for Saturday in Columbus.:devil:


----------



## ThrottleKing

So far I have the WGT, USGT, 17.5TC ready. Waiting on an esc to show up and I might get the Mod TC ready as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> From all the talk going on and Facebook it seems like we might have a WGT battle forming for Saturday in Columbus.:devil:


We have the CRC WGT chassis, WGT bodies and WGT tires in stock at HTnorth for those in need.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've been on a r/c budget for several years now. One of the ways I've been saving is reusing my HPI VTA wheels. There are several methods for doing this, but I've been using acetone to dissolve the glue. 

*NOTE: Acetone will not melt nylon wheels, but will melt/dissolve other plastics.* Make sure to test the acetone on a wheel before trying to remove the tire.

------------

I recently took the tires of a set of shiny chrome VTA wheels. The acetone removed the glue but it also removed the chrome plating. I was expecting the chrome to come off, but didn't expect the white nylon of the wheels to be very yellowed.

I have seen read/seen online where people have used Hydrogen Peroxide to whiten yellowed plastics. The first I've heard of this was reading through the plastic model forums here on Hobbytalk. From what I understand, UV light will discolor plastics over time and makes white plastic turn yellow. Soaking them in peroxide and exposing them to the sun again with turn them back.

Does anyone who reads this thread have any experience with the process?

Here is a links I found discussing this topic

https://traxxas.com/forums/showthread.php?8953912-How-do-you-whiten-nylon-plastic


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I recently took the tires of a set of shiny chrome VTA wheels. The acetone removed the glue but it also removed the chrome plating. I was expecting the chrome to come off, but didn't expect the white nylon of the wheels to be very yellowed.


I would just get some fabric dye and change the color to something darker. For you, I would go with a dark green, but for me I would just go black. The yellowing you experienced is due in part to the chemicals used in the chrome plating process and may not come out no matter what you do to it.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I would just get some fabric dye and change the color to something darker. For you, I would go with a dark green, but for me I would just go black. The yellowing you experienced is due in part to the chemicals used in the chrome plating process and may not come out no matter what you do to it.


Actually, his wheels are yellow because I pee on them each week when he wins the Main.......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've only been winning the A-main at Indy RC about once every few months, so I hope you have been holding it in between my victories.


----------



## davidl

*VTA Batteries*

We now have CRC VTA 7.4VDC battery packs in stock at Hobbytown north store.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Matt P. said:


> Scott, please keep us updated on the off-road track plans. It would be awesome to have a track of any kind around the corner from me. I haven't raced off-road in many moons, but would consider it again if i could almost walk to the track! Also let others and I know if you need help, I may be available.


I will keep you up to date. Matt, I'm like you...mostly an on road guy, but if there's a nice off-road track nearby, I will use it. We still have our off-road stuff, it just doesn't get used often. 

A park owned track is the kind of thing where its Sunday afternoon and if you want to go run for 30 minutes, you can. The similar tracks I've visited, I was there during weekday evenings (because of work). So, all I saw was guys doing some relaxed running and testing, but that was cool too. That's something most of us don't get much time to do...just run when you feel like running and can sneak out of the house. 

The Avon Parks guys got the track down today. They are going to drop their mower "to the nubs" he said and take it right down to dirt. After that, it should work fine for the weekend. The Superintendent said he likes the track there and now might think about just leaving that one for a while. 

I think he's got the bug! He runs RC rock crawlers now. Wouldn't be hard to make the switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Back stretch needs two short "speed ramps"...


----------



## CICR

Pit setup tonight 5:00-10:00 pm for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships. Track is also open if you choose, fee for tonight's practice is $10.00. Sign ups will also be taken so you won't have to mess with that on race day. Track opens at 8:00 am Saturday & racing starts at noon.


----------



## cwoods34

CICR said:


> Pit setup tonight 5:00-10:00 pm for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships. Track is also open if you choose, fee for tonight's practice is $10.00. Sign ups will also be taken so you won't have to mess with that on race day. Track opens at 8:00 am Saturday & racing starts at noon.


I heard there'll be some serious horsepower in the building tomorrow.....


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I will keep you up to date. Matt, I'm like you...mostly an on road guy, but if there's a nice off-road track nearby, I will use it. We still have our off-road stuff, it just doesn't get used often.
> 
> A park owned track is the kind of thing where its Sunday afternoon and if you want to go run for 30 minutes, you can. The similar tracks I've visited, I was there during weekday evenings (because of work). So, all I saw was guys doing some relaxed running and testing, but that was cool too. That's something most of us don't get much time to do...just run when you feel like running and can sneak out of the house.
> 
> The Avon Parks guys got the track down today. They are going to drop their mower "to the nubs" he said and take it right down to dirt. After that, it should work fine for the weekend. The Superintendent said he likes the track there and now might think about just leaving that one for a while.
> 
> I think he's got the bug! He runs RC rock crawlers now. Wouldn't be hard to make the switch.


HUGE!!!!

I could see that as a blast for stock slash, with or without jumps.

You're the BEST, Scott


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> I heard there'll be some serious horsepower in the building tomorrow.....


But, aren't the Nationals this weekend in another location?


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> But, aren't the Nationals this weekend in another location?


Fuel yes. Indoor carpet no.


----------



## jtsbell

Captnjack and Cody won't be there tomorrow Cody has to work


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's some photos from today at Avon Town Hall Park. 

Brian and Brian came out to help (thanks guys!) and the Avon Parks staff were hoofing it all day too. I thought I'd be there til dark tonight building the track. Instead, all I had to do was tweek tonight. 

We made a couple of plywood jumps that have sand bags half way underneath so that they don't give. The are nailed to the dirt with spikes too. Stout. 

The track is just right for 1/10th SCT's. If I could have had a taller drivers stand, then we could have gone longer. Maybe 110' instead of 90'. There's room to go way longer if we wanted to. 

The Avon Town Manager came buy tonight. He actually said it was one of the coolest things he'd seen at the park. He tweeted the photo below to over 4,000 facebook followers for the Town of Avon! 

Tired. Going to bed!

https://twitter.com/TownofAvonIN/status/594290978250428416/photo/1


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Onroad Friday Night Results - May 1, 2015*


----------



## crispy

Damn... where is everyone?

I was working, so I'm one of them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Practicing for the Columbus race later today.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Fuel yes. Indoor carpet no.


Fuel: Big Horsepower Indoor carpet: Ummmmm, not so much:hat:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Boat and Plane pics... Do it!*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's some photos from today at Avon Town Hall Park.
> 
> Brian and Brian came out to help (thanks guys!) and the Avon Parks staff were hoofing it all day too. I thought I'd be there til dark tonight building the track. Instead, all I had to do was tweek tonight.
> 
> We made a couple of plywood jumps that have sand bags half way underneath so that they don't give. The are nailed to the dirt with spikes too. Stout.
> 
> The track is just right for 1/10th SCT's. If I could have had a taller drivers stand, then we could have gone longer. Maybe 110' instead of 90'. There's room to go way longer if we wanted to.
> 
> The Avon Town Manager came buy tonight. He actually said it was one of the coolest things he'd seen at the park. He tweeted the photo below to over 4,000 facebook followers for the Town of Avon!
> 
> Tired. Going to bed!
> 
> https://twitter.com/TownofAvonIN/status/594290978250428416/photo/1


Looking pretty cool Scott, nice job.

If you get a chance post some pics of some boats docked and running from tomorrow. I've been interested in picking up a boat and would be curious to which one might be the most popular electric one.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Hooper in a Green Mopar VTA*

Oh yeah, is that Hooper and Brozek from Friday night running Slashes?

How many times did you roll and flip your car over in the main on Friday night Hooper? Was it each lap down equals a roll and flip over the rails combo? I scored one or two of those a perfect 10!

:tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Fuel: Big Horsepower Indoor carpet: Ummmmm, not so much:hat:


I'm pretty sure my boosted 4.5t on 8.4v qualifies as horsepower.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> I'm pretty sure my boosted 4.5t on 8.4v qualifies as horsepower.


It sure looked pretty fast to me today.


----------



## crispy

Are we going to have better turn out this Friday? 

I'm still going to be there regardless. I finally have a Friday night off after opening this past Friday at the new store.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> I'm pretty sure my boosted 4.5t on 8.4v qualifies as horsepower.


I didn't say it had NO horsepower. Just not BIG horsepower. Just remember, my little finger has SOME horsepower.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This message is for Scott and Nick.

When I was cleaning up on Saturday, Nick purposely left his white surge strip plugged into the extension cables we were using. There was a mini charger still plugged into the surge strip. 

The charger appears to be for a micro airplane or helicopter. It may be AJ Heck's, Nick's or one of the young gentlemen that were pitting on the picnic table.

Nick - if it yours I will have the surge strip and the charger with me at Indy RC Raceway on Friday

AJ - I will contact AJ and see if it is his.

Scott - If it isn't either of the above, is there a lost & found that we can turn this into?

I will update this post if I find the owner of this equipment.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Pretty nice compilation from Spring Fling. Lots of kids (young and old) enjoying themselves on a beautiful day outside.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atkz-8X8kpI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## regets ama

*fling*

Nice job Scott and company!

Pictures of kid's smiles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,PRICELESS


----------



## CICR

*Pictures & results from the CICC.*

I'd like to thank everyone who make down to Columbus for the CICC race. I hope you guys had a great time.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> I didn't say it had NO horsepower. Just not BIG horsepower. Just remember, my little finger has SOME horsepower.


Your little finger drives a 17.5 1/12 indoors, so I don't think it's qualified to discuss big horsepower.


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Your little finger drives a 17.5 1/12 indoors, so I don't think it's qualified to discuss big horsepower.


Obviously, you don't know where I was Sat & Sun. But, I see you did a nice job in 1/12 mod. But that body needs a little work.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since it is the Grand Prix of Indianapolis this week, I was wondering what Indycar team the Reggio works with?


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since it is the Grand Prix of Indianapolis this week, I was wondering what Indycar team the Reggio works with?


Andretti. Particularly Marco's car


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Nice job Scott and company!
> 
> Pictures of kid's smiles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,PRICELESS


Thanks John. It was an amazing day. Couldn't have asked for more. Perfect weather and over 75 of us came out (three or more models each) to do our RC thing. We had 200-300 people I'm guessing come to watch and use some of the stuff we had just for people to try.

My daughter Emma made that video Chuck linked. She's good at that stuff. She isn't into RC really, so she focused instead on people having fun. That really captured some great moments from the day. If it was me, I'd be tempted to take pictures of servos. 

https://youtu.be/Atkz-8X8kpI

Thank you to Brian and Nick who spent their time at the track helping people all day. It was fun, but hard work. 

Huge respect for Hobby RC. They brought out 8 Traxxas Slash trucks along with batteries and staff to keep them charged all day and helping people try racing. No one else offered to do something like that. It made all the difference on people getting a taste of how much fun they are missing. 

I've attached some photos that are pretty good ones to give you a flavor. These were all submitted. I've not even downloaded mine yet. By the way, the Town Manager said he wanted a permanet track "here and as soon as possible" when he was there. He raced with his kids and had a blast.

On Sunday morning, when I went back to clean up more, there was a family who had been there the day of the event. They were back out that day with two new Traxxas Slash trucks! Too cool. 



















Below: Brozek in the middle and Larracey on the right side.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's some more from Saturday's event:


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Obviously, you don't know where I was Sat & Sun. But, I see you did a nice job in 1/12 mod. But that body needs a little work.


Why can't everyone enjoy trading punches like you do? :thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Why can't everyone enjoy trading punches like you do? :thumbsup:


Yes! Disappointing isn't it?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's some more from Saturday's event:


Looks cool Scott.

What is a pretty common tug boat you can get to goof around with? There are a few in those pics I think are cool.


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

PM received.

Anyone planning on attending any of the Gran Prix of Indianapolis practice/qualifying/race sessions? Here is a link to dates/times

http://www.indycar.com/Schedule/2015/IndyCar-Series/Indianapolis


----------



## crispy

Right now, weather forecast calling for rain Sat. to Mon. 

I'd normally say this makes for a great wet race, but the idiots at IMS probably still haven't fixed the track where it pools and they won't be able to run in the rain.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> PM received.
> 
> Anyone planning on attending any of the Gran Prix of Indianapolis practice/qualifying/race sessions? Here is a link to dates/times
> 
> http://www.indycar.com/Schedule/2015/IndyCar-Series/Indianapolis


What are the scanner frequencies for each team?


----------



## BadSign

I'm taking a temporary vacation from racing, so I'm putting some cars up for sale. For right now, you can have a CRC WGT built by world famous and former national champion davidl. I'm keeping receiver, motor, and speed control, but will include a servo, good tires, and a CRC/ Black Art 86GT with no rips or tears. $125 takes it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I'm taking a temporary vacation from racing, so I'm putting some cars up for sale. For right now, you can have a CRC WGT built by world famous and former national champion davidl. I'm keeping receiver, motor, and speed control, but will include a servo, good tires, and a CRC/ Black Art 86GT with no rips or tears. $125 takes it. PM me if you're interested.


Sorry to see you sell it off but I can understand wanting to take a break for a bit. I hope that a local picks it up from you.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't think I will be making it to Indy R/C this week due to the weather and I need to get the yard work done Friday night if I can't get to it Saturday and Sunday is Mothers Day.

If you guys can make it come down to Columbus on Saturday.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't think I will be making it to Indy R/C this week due to the weather and I need to get the yard work done Friday night if I can't get to it Saturday and Sunday is Mothers Day.
> 
> If you guys can make it come down to Columbus on Saturday.


Same here...due to the weather, I'll be doing yard work on Friday and wont make it to Indy RC

I do plan on making it down Saturday to knock the dust off the 17.5 TC \ USGT


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Did my yard tonight. So I do plan to race Friday night.


----------



## jtsbell

Cody and I are going to be at slots Friday to try our new cars He has a new job so we can race on Fridays now


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did my yard tonight. So I do plan to race Friday night.


Got mine done tonight too. See ya on Friday!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> PM received.
> 
> Anyone planning on attending any of the Gran Prix of Indianapolis practice/qualifying/race sessions? Here is a link to dates/times
> 
> http://www.indycar.com/Schedule/2015/IndyCar-Series/Indianapolis


Kyle and I went last year. We bought general admission tickets and walked to different spots in the course. I liked that.


----------



## jtsbell

Badsign your pm box is full


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a link to the photos I took at the Spring Fling RC Festival: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.821185731296228.1073741840.456519857762819&type=1

We are already working on a date for next year.


----------



## regets ama

*Indy GP*

Reggio

Would like to see your car on the pole this weekend; and, I am not talking about your 17.5 shaft drive which is rumored to be outlawed in 2016.

Tell Grahn to step it UP and Marco to lay it DOWN!


----------



## CICR

Racing Saturday will still be the CICC layout. I don't think I'm going to have time to get a new one done. So one more week of this great track. See you guys Saturday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone know what the TT01/TT02 or M-series turn out was like last Saturday at Indy RC Raceway?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone know what the TT01/TT02 or M-series turn out was like last Saturday at Indy RC Raceway?


Two small heats of each, I think they had about 16 entrees. Saturday evening they had 22 entrees.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

That's not too bad considering the weather was so nice and other events were going on that day.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Saturday crowd is the future of the hobby in Indy, there are kids there running like at the Spring Fling and what not just bashing with their friends. We need a late afternoon in to early evening asphalt race for VTA, USGT and Slash's somewhere.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's a great idea. Several of the race teams in Brownsburg and Speedway have large lots. Wonder if they would let us use them? They "get it" on why we would want to so that whereas other businesses would not. 

Over the years of seen articles in RC Car Action (maybe another mag) where the Indianapolis Motor Speedway has had RC races out there. Anyone know how that happened?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Here's Chucky!

Results from Indy RC from last night, must have missed on ESPN? How was the VTA turnout?


----------



## crispy

You should show up and see.

11 vta, 10 usgt.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> You should show up and see.
> 
> 11 vta, 10 usgt.


I normally post them to help people see what normally shows up to help promote more of them to come. I understand everyone can't be there every week but when not able to its nice to see how the week went. If I can scrounge them up I'll post them but thanks for your reply.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There was some good racing last night in VTA. Regrets Ama/John drove the best all night and earned TQ/A-main win. The rest of us kept making too many mistakes to give John a run for his money.


----------



## regets ama

*5-7-15*

Per request, Results

relaxed evening, time to catch your breath and practice in between runs.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There was some good racing last night in VTA. Regrets Ama/John drove the best all night and earned TQ/A-main win. The rest of us kept making too many mistakes to give John a run for his money.


Yes, Brian S actually posted best 20 but boards kept jumping out in front of him.

Cody's car looked good in the corners, new ride, maybe some gremlins to work out but will factor in shortly.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results from Friday - May 8, 2015*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here's a topic/question that I haven't seen discussed for a while...

What is your own personal biggest R/C body fail. It could be an epically bad paint job, spectacular on track damage, terrible job mounting, etc. 

I will start off with my own.

I was racing my Associated 12th scale car at the last big indoor carpet on-road event that Hobbytown Indy had at their previous location. I wanted to have a nice new body for the race, so I carefully used a hobby knife to cut out the masking tape for my design. The body came out decent and I proceeded to use it at the race. 

My biggest issue racing on-road has always been hugging the barriers through the corners. Well my 12th scale car didn't handle very well, and I proceeded to bash the front end into a lot of barriers. Finally the body couldn't take the abuse any longer and split right where I had used the hobby knife to cut the masking tape. Basically I peeled my body like a banana from the front all the way to the driver's canopy. Unfortunately this was well before everyone had cell phones with cameras, so I never got a picture of it.

Thankfully one of the better racers at the event took pity on me and gave me one of his old bodies so I could finish the event. I think that is the last time I actually raced a 1/12th scale car for an entire race meeting.


----------



## davidl

*USGT & VTA Bodies*

We got a new shipment of bodies over the weekend at HobbyTown (north). They include the standard Corvette, the Daytona Prototype Corvette, the MX Stang-GT, '68' Cougar, '69' Mustang, '70' Pontiac, Jaguar XKA, '70' Camaro and Riley by McAllister. We have the '68' & '69' Camaro and '70' Challenger by HPI. And also the '71 Firebird and J71 from Protoform.

We also have a VTA battery by CRC and plenty of tires for all classes.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here's a topic/question that I haven't seen discussed for a while...
> 
> What is your own personal biggest R/C body fail. It could be an epically bad paint job, spectacular on track damage, terrible job mounting, etc.
> 
> I will start off with my own.
> 
> I was racing my Associated 12th scale car at the last big indoor carpet on-road event that Hobbytown Indy had at their previous location. I wanted to have a nice new body for the race, so I carefully used a hobby knife to cut out the masking tape for my design. The body came out decent and I proceeded to use it at the race.
> 
> My biggest issue racing on-road has always been hugging the barriers through the corners. Well my 12th scale car didn't handle very well, and I proceeded to bash the front end into a lot of barriers. Finally the body couldn't take the abuse any longer and split right where I had used the hobby knife to cut the masking tape. Basically I peeled my body like a banana from the front all the way to the driver's canopy. Unfortunately this was well before everyone had cell phones with cameras, so I never got a picture of it.
> 
> Thankfully one of the better racers at the event took pity on me and gave me one of his old bodies so I could finish the event. I think that is the last time I actually raced a 1/12th scale car for an entire race meeting.


I'll throw two epic fail moments out for entertainment purposes, both of them when I was just getting started in On-Road......

1. I purchased a Pegasus Mustang body. I had heard / read somewhere that the Pegasus bodies didn't have a clear mask on them so be really careful of overspray. I had my last can of Tamiya P55 flat clear that had been discontinued (sprayed on the outside of the body) so I laid down really cool flat and gloss black paint scheme. Well....after my first night of racing and a few car / pipe altercations, the awesome flat paint job I laid down peeled right away mid race as there WAS indeed a clear mask on the body which I had just painted right over top of with the flat paint. Whoops.....

2. I purchased a Schumacher something or other from ebay. I had never messed with a belt car before so that was all new to me. The car was decent when I got it so I though I'd take it all apart and tweak on things and make it even BETTER! After my super-tuning techniques, the next week the car was terrible.... wouldn't drive straight, wouldn't turn one direction, would spin out the other direction, etc. I figured it had to be a design flaw from the manufacturer because I know my awesome tuning skills had nothing to do with it..... After a few weeks of trying to fix the design flaw, I finally got fed up with their inferior design and sold the car for next to nothing. The person I sold the car to (who is probably reading this epic fail) promptly asked why I had the belts all twisted around in the car? I asked what he was talking about and he showed me I had the belt that runs from the front pulley going to the center pulley that rear belt should go to and vice versa for the rear pulley (I had the belts virtually criss-crossing each other and binding up everywhere). As he fixed MY error and tossed the car on the track, he proceeded to beat me by 3 laps in the next race with my old car..... Epic Fail.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> We got a new shipment of bodies over the weekend at HobbyTown (north). They include the standard Corvette, the Daytona Prototype Corvette, the MX Stang-GT, '68' Cougar, '69' Mustang, '70' Pontiac, Jaguar XKA, '70' Camaro and Riley by McAllister. We have the '68' & '69' Camaro and '70' Challenger by HPI. And also the '71 Firebird and J71 from Protoform.
> 
> We also have a VTA battery by CRC and plenty of tires for all classes.


DavidL - do you have more than one MX Mustang GT body?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> DavidL - do you have more than one MX Mustang GT body?


Yes, we do.


----------



## davidl

I also want to mention that we have the CRC WGT chassis and the CRC XTi-WC chassis in stock.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here's a topic/question that I haven't seen discussed for a while...
> 
> What is your own personal biggest R/C body fail. It could be an epically bad paint job, spectacular on track damage, terrible job mounting, etc.


Mine wasn't a car. It was building an R/C airplane. I worked on night on a fuselage. You usually build two sides and then join them together. I did a perfect job getting all the joints tight and exactly per plans. I got up the next morning, went down to the shop to inspect my work with some coffee, and then realized that I'd built two really nice LEFT sides. Doh! :freak:


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Mine wasn't a car. It was building an R/C airplane. I worked on night on a fuselage. You usually build two sides and then join them together. I did a perfect job getting all the joints tight and exactly per plans. I got up the next morning, went down to the shop to inspect my work with some coffee, and then realized that I'd built two really nice LEFT sides. Doh! :freak:


That is pretty stupid. 

Hopefully, you went with the easy solution and built two rights and ended up with two airplanes...


----------



## BadSign

Just in case any of you are interested, I'm putting my 1/12 car up for sale. I'll knock some $ off for local friends.

The link is http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=448153


----------



## BadSign

Also have 2 basic chargers as well.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=448161


----------



## BadSign

oops...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> That is pretty stupid.
> 
> Hopefully, you went with the easy solution and built two rights and ended up with two airplanes...


No, then I would have had to build two wings.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Light turnout last night, but enough for 2 heats of VTA and 2 heats of USGT. No 1/12th scale though. I think only 2 showed up for that class. I had a good time. Took everything home in one piece. This is a picture of the start of one of the USGT heats. Sorry the cars are not in focus. The guys wouldn't slow down for me like I asked.


----------



## RollingChicane

Garage Sale:

Just Stock Club Spec ESC - $20
ThunderPower 21.5 - $20
Reedy 25.5 - $20
R1 21.5 1st Gen - $40 
Fantom Racing 17.5 Apex V2 - $40

I'd like to sell all locally so I dont have to mess with shipping. 
(That was for you Crispy so I could head off your "this is not a for sale thread comment!)


----------



## RollingChicane

Congrats to Lanny and John for great runs last night. John was untouchable in the main. Great driving combined with the fastest car made it look easy. Lanny set his car on kill for the main and was .2 faster than anyone else. Now we need to see JW come back and see the two of them duke it out!

Also wanted to say a quick "thanks" to Lanny and Brian for helping me get to get to know my new car and get a base set up on it. For now, my VBC is faster and quicker but way more aggressive to drive. The new car is really smooth and controlled and has a ton of grip no matter what. I feel like I can drive it anywhere I want and it just plain sticks but does so in a smooth and easy to drive manner. Hopefully by next week I will have a new set of tires and a good motor and then see if I can get closer to being on pace.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Garage Sale:
> 
> Just Stock Club Spec ESC - $20
> ThunderPower 21.5 - $20
> Reedy 25.5 - $20
> R1 21.5 1st Gen - $40
> Fantom Racing 17.5 Apex V2 - $40
> 
> I'd like to sell all locally so I dont have to mess with shipping.
> (That was for you Crispy so I could head off your "this is not a for sale thread comment!)


I'll take the Just Stock Club Spec ESC!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Onroad Results from Friday - May 15, 2015*


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'll take the Just Stock Club Spec ESC!


It's yours. I'll bring it on Friday!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> Garage Sale:
> 
> Just Stock Club Spec ESC - $20
> ThunderPower 21.5 - $20
> Reedy 25.5 - $20
> R1 21.5 1st Gen - $40
> Fantom Racing 17.5 Apex V2 - $40
> 
> I'd like to sell all locally so I dont have to mess with shipping.
> (That was for you Crispy so I could head off your "this is not a for sale thread comment!)


I'd take thunder power 21.5 and reedy 25.5 if still available. I can swing by Friday around 9ish if your going to be there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We made some big progress today on the new Avon RC off-road track. We had a kick off meeting with the Parks Department and team to build the facility. We had received Town Council approval, but they were not in a big hurry. However, the one-day track for the Spring Fling RC Festival was such a success that the Town Manager wants it built "now!" he said. LOL So, we are getting rolling. The Town Manager raced a Slash with everyone else and came off the driver's stand grinning ear to ear. 

If you are interested in following the progress, I've started a forum for it. I chose another site because it seemed to be a better fit since the off-roaders use it more: 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing/873715-avon-rc-track-2.html

Thanks again to Brian, Brian and Nick for helping out so much the day of the Spring Fling. I know I had a great day. I could tell you did too. Watching people see how much fun this stuff is was really cool.


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'd take thunder power 21.5 and reedy 25.5 if still available. I can swing by Friday around 9ish if your going to be there.


They are yours!


----------



## Lanracer

RollingChicane said:


> Garage Sale:
> 
> Just Stock Club Spec ESC - $20
> ThunderPower 21.5 - $20
> Reedy 25.5 - $20
> R1 21.5 1st Gen - $40
> Fantom Racing 17.5 Apex V2 - $40
> 
> I'd like to sell all locally so I dont have to mess with shipping.
> (That was for you Crispy so I could head off your "this is not a for sale thread comment!)


I will take the reedy sonic 21.5 in ur vbc car haha


----------



## davidl

I want to express special thanks to Gary Crispin for allowing me to drive his USGT car last night. Fastest lap was within .3 of the winner, so, I think he has a very good platform for that class. And it was a lot of fun for me to run again on rubber tires.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Congrats to Lanny and John for great runs last night. John was untouchable in the main. Great driving combined with the fastest car made it look easy. Lanny set his car on kill for the main and was .2 faster than anyone else. Now we need to see JW come back and see the two of them duke it out!
> 
> Also wanted to say a quick "thanks" to Lanny and Brian for helping me get to get to know my new car and get a base set up on it. For now, my VBC is faster and quicker but way more aggressive to drive. The new car is really smooth and controlled and has a ton of grip no matter what. I feel like I can drive it anywhere I want and it just plain sticks but does so in a smooth and easy to drive manner. Hopefully by next week I will have a new set of tires and a good motor and then see if I can get closer to being on pace.


I was at the Columbus track today trying to support that facility. You guys should really come down there and try it out. I took a brand new set of USGT premount tires out of the package and put them on and was pretty good to go.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I ran a Novak 21.5 SS motor in USGT on Friday with a VTA body and had a lot of fun. I need to setup one of my spare chassis so I can occasionally run the class.


Thanks to John Stieger & Scott Black for letting me borrow some tires.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I ran a Novak 21.5 SS motor in USGT on Friday with a VTA body and had a lot of fun. I need to setup one of my spare chassis so I can occasionally run the class.
> 
> 
> Thanks to John Stieger & Scott Black for letting me borrow some tires.



That is uhgenst de rulez. You should be penalized. It isn't fair. Pure blasphamy. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## RollingChicane

Throttle King - you have a PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Throttle King - you have a PM


Replied.


----------



## RollingChicane

UPDATE:
*
Sold - Just Stock Club Spec ESC - $20*
*Sold - ThunderPower 21.5 - $20
Sold - Reedy 25.5 - $20*

*Still available:*
R1 21.5 1st Gen (Steager's old motor)- $40 
Fantom Racing 17.5 Apex V2 (good for 1/12 scale) - $40


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> I was at the Columbus track today trying to support that facility. You guys should really come down there and try it out. I took a brand new set of USGT premount tires out of the package and put them on and was pretty good to go.



Thank you again Jeremiah for coming down & supporting the track this week. Also Chuck, David, John, Mat & any others I forgot to mention.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Random user said:


> I was at XXX track today trying to support that facility....


This post got me thinking. Central Indiana on-road racers haven't really had a strong community since I've been racing. However, there are plenty of racers who have strong support for individual classes they enjoy. Because of this, the individual racers tend to gravitate towards whatever track seems to support the class they enjoy most. But as a group, there isn't an organized effort to make sure the tracks are giving the racers what they want.

There must be a good way that we as on-road racers can unite to better support the part of the hobby that we enjoy. Other forms of R/C have clubs with members. Could that work on-road? I don't know. What I do know is that if we were all more organized, it would prevent big events at individual tracks from conflicting with each other. I might help to unify rules between different facilities (making it easier for people to travel). It might also help us get our hobby outside in the summer, where new spectators might turn into new racers.

Any one else have any ideas how a local club might benefit on-road racing?

EDIT: When I say strong community, I mean that as a whole we don't tend to act as a single group. I don't mean to imply that there aren't a lot of people that are racing on-road.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Any one else have any ideas how a local club might benefit on-road racing?


Having a club or something along that line could be a good thing. As a group we could organize where and when we will gather to race instead of a handfull here or there, on this night or that night. One more thing is we could all agree to move to one traction compound at Indy. It would help with building grip there. Columbus only allows SXT 3.0:thumbsup:

Myself, I have been informed from the main office that me going racing sometimes two-three days a week is unacceptable so I have to choose one or the other. I usually go to Columbus because Chris gives the racers all the time in the world to sort out a car and it is helpful when you run more than one or two cars. Plus we could really drag the day out and still get home before 7:00pm. For me the Columbus track lets me have more track time than the Indy track but I still love racing 12 min from my house up in Indy too. Both facilities need to be supported by more than just a handfull of racers to survive. Chris is open to almost anything suggestion wise.


----------



## RollingChicane

[ Both facilities need to be supported by more than just a handfull of racers to survive. Chris is open to almost anything suggestion wise.[/QUOTE]

I'll provide my thoughts below and I hope no one takes them as a knock or negative towards any person or any location. They are simply my thoughts and some may agree and other may not. I don't ever think my opinion is the only correct perspective out there. With that being said.....

I almost see the discussion at hand as being two fold. 
1. A *racers group or community* as Brian suggested that unites as a voice for track owners to listen to and work together with to support the racers and ensure that large events are coordinated amongst the local tracks to avoid simultaneous bookings and solicit a growing group of racers and ultimately patrons. 
2. A preference and availability of each individual racer to select a local facility of where they can typically race from week to week.

I'll speak to point 2 first. Ultimately, I think it is the availability of racers schedule and proximity of the track that will determine where the consistent volume of racers will show up from week to week. For me, I work about 1 hour West of where I live and on Friday nights it takes about 1+ hours for me to get to IRCR with the painfully slow rush hour traffic. All told it is easily 2+ hours from the time I leave work to the time I arrive at IRCR. As most of you know, I show up at the last minute most weeks. Even if I wanted to, the track at Columbus wouldn't work for me on Friday night most likely simply due to time constraints. So, my typical choice is IRCR simply because it fits my schedule week to week. Any other night is just too tough on a consistent basis. I'm willing to guess (my opinion only) that most folks that race on Friday night choose IRCR because it fits their schedule. I will add that I have raced at Columbus once and was very impressed with the grip and appreciative of the TIME that was allotted to us between rounds. I didn't feel rushed and it gave ample time to practice and tweak which we typically don't get at IRCR.

Now back to point 1. I would see huge benefits to creating a Racers Community with a structured voice to work with all local establishments with a goal of creating rules (such as SXT as Throttleking suggests) and expectations of each establishment to support the racers. With a united front, we might be able to get time between rounds, time at the end of the night, common track rules, etc by using the voice of the united community. I think it would also be really cool if we could get some asphalt racing going during the summer on Sunday afternoons in local parking lots. Could this suggested club be the avenue that could bring this about? Could an organized club actually create enough of a buzz that shop/track owners try and pull us to their location? I would see potentially big benefits something like this. BUT....I think it would all depend on the owners/operations actually recognizing the value of the racer and being willing to listen to a unified voice. 

Now if you really want to get me going, ask me what I think an ideal shop/track would look like.....


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> [ Both facilities need to be supported by more than just a handfull of racers to survive. Chris is open to almost anything suggestion wise.




Now if you really want to get me going, ask me what I think an ideal shop/track would look like.....[/QUOTE]

I will ask to get you going then. What would be your ideal track/shop?


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Now if you really want to get me going, ask me what I think an ideal shop/track would look like.....


I will ask to get you going then. What would be your ideal track/shop?[/QUOTE]

Well since you asked......

If I ever hit the lottery and don't actually need to make money, then I would open a shop / track described as:

I would survey local clubs to find the proximity of local racers, clubs, etc. and then select my ideal location as centralized to the local clubs as possible to gain the highest likely population of patrons. I would have a non-paid representative of the racers define the rules / format of our track to ensure that we are taking care of the racers needs and wants over a paid hourly employee. The track personnel would then carry out the format as defined by the racers spoke-person. We would have ample pit space that has ample lighting. I'd have a fully functional concession area to keep the patrons at the track and funneling their hard earned cash into my establishment, not surrounding places. Nothing fancy, just enough to provide general food and drinks (pizza, hot dogs, nachos, fountain drinks, etc). I would have 2-3 "tiers" of racer classifications so even in one race, there could actually be multiple ranked races going on at the same time. I would also target the novice racers and ensure I had a class every race night for novice racers to try and keep our hobby growing. My goal of the racing would be to draw in racer loyalty by catering to the racers voice and giving them a reason to stay within the shop and keep coming back. However, racing will not pay the bills by itself IMO..... 
That being said, I would also have a well stocked shop being sure to carry the most common spare parts for the 2-3 most popular chassis being raced as well as good batteries, popular motors, current ESC, etc... I'd carry a wide array and ample stock of anything used in spec classes so I could be sure my racers would have what they need AT the shop and not need to go to online retailers as much as possible. However, it would be likely that we could not stock every part needed so I would have an online store for my racers to access, place orders and choose to have drop shipped to their home or to have free shipping to the shop and a mobile app customizable by each user. 
In the end, I would hope to build a shop for the racer, by the racer and in turn, hopefully gain loyalty and patronage to my shop. 

If someone builds a shop like this, I would be a lifetime member.....But it needs to be within 5 miles of my house:thumbsup:


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Now if you really want to get me going, ask me what I think an ideal shop/track would look like.....


I will ask to get you going then. What would be your ideal track/shop?[/QUOTE]

I would also have in outdoor dirt, indoor clay track to go along with my indoor carpet road course and indoor carpet oval!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Come on man! I am almost there! LOL:freak:


----------



## RollingChicane

I'd like to hear others vision / idea on things.


----------



## jtsbell

It's a shame that RCAR is gone because you just described it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

"We interrupt this worthy discussion to bring you the following news..."

Have you seen the Formula E cars? I guess they are trying to put on a race. 

I think its interesting because, in a way, they are duplicating OUR version of Formula One. 










http://www.ibj.com/articles/52893-formula-e-electric-car-series-could-race-at-speedway?utm_source=eight-at-8&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=2015-04-28


----------



## pitchblack26

Is it safe to assume there will be racing Friday and Saturday at Indyrc with the holiday and all?


----------



## crispy

Friday is not a holiday...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Well since you asked......
> 
> If I ever hit the lottery and don't actually need to make money, then I would open a shop / track described as:
> 
> I would survey local clubs to find the proximity of local racers, clubs, etc. and then select my ideal location as centralized to the local clubs as possible to gain the highest likely population of patrons. I would have a non-paid representative of the racers define the rules / format of our track to ensure that we are taking care of the racers needs and wants over a paid hourly employee. The track personnel would then carry out the format as defined by the racers spoke-person. We would have ample pit space that has ample lighting. I'd have a fully functional concession area to keep the patrons at the track and funneling their hard earned cash into my establishment, not surrounding places. Nothing fancy, just enough to provide general food and drinks (pizza, hot dogs, nachos, fountain drinks, etc). I would have 2-3 "tiers" of racer classifications so even in one race, there could actually be multiple ranked races going on at the same time. I would also target the novice racers and ensure I had a class every race night for novice racers to try and keep our hobby growing. My goal of the racing would be to draw in racer loyalty by catering to the racers voice and giving them a reason to stay within the shop and keep coming back. However, racing will not pay the bills by itself IMO.....
> That being said, I would also have a well stocked shop being sure to carry the most common spare parts for the 2-3 most popular chassis being raced as well as good batteries, popular motors, current ESC, etc... I'd carry a wide array and ample stock of anything used in spec classes so I could be sure my racers would have what they need AT the shop and not need to go to online retailers as much as possible. However, it would be likely that we could not stock every part needed so I would have an online store for my racers to access, place orders and choose to have drop shipped to their home or to have free shipping to the shop and a mobile app customizable by each user.
> In the end, I would hope to build a shop for the racer, by the racer and in turn, hopefully gain loyalty and patronage to my shop.
> 
> If someone builds a shop like this, I would be a lifetime member.....But it needs to be within 5 miles of my house:thumbsup:


Sure sounds like a great place. If only I'd had kids ten years sooner...


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> I will ask to get you going then. What would be your ideal track/shop?


Well since you asked......

If I ever hit the lottery and don't actually need to make money, then I would open a shop / track described as:

I would survey local clubs to find the proximity of local racers, clubs, etc. and then select my ideal location as centralized to the local clubs as possible to gain the highest likely population of patrons. I would have a non-paid representative of the racers define the rules / format of our track to ensure that we are taking care of the racers needs and wants over a paid hourly employee. The track personnel would then carry out the format as defined by the racers spoke-person. We would have ample pit space that has ample lighting. I'd have a fully functional concession area to keep the patrons at the track and funneling their hard earned cash into my establishment, not surrounding places. Nothing fancy, just enough to provide general food and drinks (pizza, hot dogs, nachos, fountain drinks, etc). I would have 2-3 "tiers" of racer classifications so even in one race, there could actually be multiple ranked races going on at the same time. I would also target the novice racers and ensure I had a class every race night for novice racers to try and keep our hobby growing. My goal of the racing would be to draw in racer loyalty by catering to the racers voice and giving them a reason to stay within the shop and keep coming back. However, racing will not pay the bills by itself IMO..... 
That being said, I would also have a well stocked shop being sure to carry the most common spare parts for the 2-3 most popular chassis being raced as well as good batteries, popular motors, current ESC, etc... I'd carry a wide array and ample stock of anything used in spec classes so I could be sure my racers would have what they need AT the shop and not need to go to online retailers as much as possible. However, it would be likely that we could not stock every part needed so I would have an online store for my racers to access, place orders and choose to have drop shipped to their home or to have free shipping to the shop and a mobile app customizable by each user. 
In the end, I would hope to build a shop for the racer, by the racer and in turn, hopefully gain loyalty and patronage to my shop. 

If someone builds a shop like this, I would be a lifetime member.....But it needs to be within 5 miles of my house:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

You forgot the brew house.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> Is it safe to assume there will be racing Friday and Saturday at Indyrc with the holiday and all?


I've not heard anything to the contrary from Doug or Jud. They usually tell me to update the FB page if there are changes to their schedule. That being said, this sign was on the door last week:


----------



## pitchblack26

I love it when u poke me with a stick Gary......thx Scott for clarifying


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There must be a good way that we as on-road racers can unite to better support the part of the hobby that we enjoy. Other forms of R/C have clubs with members. Could that work on-road? I don't know. What I do know is that if we were all more organized, it would prevent big events at individual tracks from conflicting with each other. I might help to unify rules between different facilities (making it easier for people to travel). It might also help us get our hobby outside in the summer, where new spectators might turn into new racers.
> 
> Any one else have any ideas how a local club might benefit on-road racing?


Brian, I've not had a chance to fill you in on this. But the new Avon Parks Department RC track may create exactly what you are talking about. 

We met last Saturday morning at Avon Town Hall to move forward. The new permanent track has been unanimously approved by the Avon Park Board and the Town Council. The Town Manager and Public Works Director have authorized the track construction to begin ASAP. 

Other similar parks-built tracks have found that the best way for the track to operate is to form a club. And so, we will be doing that in Avon. 

Because my name and the name of several other volunteers are on this project, we have agreed to form a 501(c)(3) Non-profit racers club. We have two attorneys who we believe will do the paperwork stuff for free. That will give us some legal protection.

Thinking beyond Avon, I explained to them that I'd like to keep the club non-specific to Avon. It makes sense. For starters, someone from Fishers may not feel like they could/should be a part of an "Avon RC Club" for instance. And so, we are working on a name for the club that is generic enough it will cover any aspect of RC racing. 

The kind of club you are talking about exists elsewhere for these reasons. Clubs also help in trying to get tracks to coordinate and all that. A good example is ROCCK Racing in Knoxville, TN. They are an on-road/off-road club that coordinates all the tracks down there:

http://www.rocckracing.com/

ROCCK started out as purely a club to help coordinate racers and races. Now they actually own their own track as you can see on their website and the information below! 

http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=7ca969c060ef01216b7931b70&id=7f639d98f4&e=8922918742

CRCRC over in Ohio also is a club. Some of you may be familar with them. 

Once this new Indiana RC racers club is formed, anyone can be a member. They will just have to have a reason to be a member. It has to benefit them in some manner. So, that will come as the club is created.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The way these parks-owned tracks work is that they are public. They are free to race on by anyone who follows the rules. Then, on weekends and special events, they open for club members only or participants. They are closed to the public at those times (pre-posted of course). 

I've already received emails from two off-road guys who are worried that a free track will impact the existing tracks. Yes, I think it will! It will impact the existing tracks in that many NEW familes, first timers and passers by will find their beginnings there. The track wont be designed and set up for high-end racers. It will be for entry level and sportsman types. If these other parks-owned tracks are any example, the Avon RC Track will bring people into the hobby, and then, when they are ready to step up they will go to the highly competitive tracks like JCP. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Yawn...

While I am no longer a defender the question I have to pose is what is the problem with Indy RC? It's a tough thing to do running an RC facility with very few racers to sprinkle around. If it were popular there would be one on each side of town. That said, enjoy where ever you may choose to run.


----------



## Tob

Indianapolis the Race Capital of the world and we don't have a track like this


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Tob said:


> Indianapolis the Race Capital of the world and we don't have a track like this


We actually do except it is a dirt track located at 70 and Emerson called JCP Raceway and Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

https://m.facebook.com/jcprcraceway?refsrc=http://jcprcraceway.com/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Chuck is right. It is a very nice place. Well run to the times that I have been there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, I spoke with Jud last night on FB. He said as far as he knows the schedule is normal for this weekend at Indy RC. I have not heard anything different from Doug.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This new "Hot Rod GT" body from McAllister is my kind of look. Gary posted it in the USGT section of RCTECH, so I believe that's his intent. I don't think I'd do it all up with decals like this. It needs a hot rod paint job too.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Whole bunch of 37 to 41 ford styling in that one. Chopped Channeled Sectioned and Bobbed but still recognizable. Fender lines up front are a little weird but probably done for aero. Would love to see pics of the hotrod that inspired this cause it had to be awesome. Can't wait to see you throw a traditional hot rod flame paint job on one Scott. Will have to come up and watch one go around the track sometime.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It would make a cool Bomber body


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I especially like the Cragar decals. Cragar wheels were/are da bomb. A set of Cragar SS makes any car look good. It needs the five spoke to look just right. 

HPI has done a pretty good job of matching up to them. Part of the reason I like VTA so much. 

Back in the 70's, you could put a set of Cragars on any POS car and you would have a nicer looking POS.  First money spent was wheels and tires, then a better radio, THEN you could start making the car run better.


----------



## Lanracer

*17.5 tc*

Let me know if anyone is in on 17.5 TC next Friday, thanks, Lanny


----------



## regets ama

*Indy 500*

Wish Success and Good Luck to M Reggio and his #27 team today.

(Holding pattern is the rumor of shaft drive cars in or out for 2016)


----------



## davidl

regets ama said:


> Wish Success and Good Luck to M Reggio and his #27 team today.
> 
> (Holding pattern is the rumor of shaft drive cars in or out for 2016)


Marco finished 6th, but less than 3 seconds from the 1st place finishing time. Awful good run for a car that doesn't have the stuff to lead the Chevys. Good finish must be because the fuel stops were well placed and perfectly executed!

Regarding the rumor, run them both. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Is the shaft driven issue something referring to RC we should be aware of or a real IRL racing issue we can ignore?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lanracer

*Shaft*

I think steger just likes to tease us awesomatix guys because he wants one.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The Awesomematix is an awesome chassis, I'd like to have one too. Just siting on the pit table those things not only look fast but like works of art.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC On-Road Results from Friday - May 22, 2015*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to Dave McCreary for letting me drive his car in the VTA A-Main. He does an awesome job setting up his VTA car. He always is having fun at the track and more often than not I see him with a smile on his face.

Glad to have guys like Dave racing in central Indiana.


----------



## BadSign

Steger, what chassis do you run in VTA?


----------



## regets ama

BadSign said:


> what chassis do you run in VTA?


2013 xray t4, all oem parts, only upgrade is front axles and front gear diff (Jonesey likes the spool). I think xray has some of the best stock bearings around and actually inexpensive, even for xray.

Inexpensive savox low profile servo, cheap hobbywing esc, reedy $54.00 5000 battery (bought 4-15-14 and well used but cared for) and older than dirt novak motor (rcar days).

I still think the magic in vta is in corner speed. Southern Nats winner was an off brand $150 xray knock off chassis in the hands of a pro driver that carried corner speed beyond belief.

Shaft Drive issue, well let's just say I'm envious of those russian cars and a good reason the old TC4/3 are still extremely competitive in VTA.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Was that off brand a CSO?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> Let me know if anyone is in on 17.5 TC next Friday, thanks, Lanny


Not too sure I can make it Friday but I will try. As long as the weather holds out I will be heading over to Cincinnati for some pavement racing and stretching the legs out on my cars. I know Chuck P. will be there to run Mod TC and I hope I can get some guys with some 17.5's and USGT's to go as well. A few weekends ago I ran USGT up in Joliet and while it was slower class for that size of track you could actually work a draft and set cars up down the strait or at least it seemed that way for me. 

If you guys have not raced on a big track yet you owe it to yourselves to try it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys may be aware that Juan Pablo Montoya, like Rick Mears, is an R/C guy. Cars and airplanes. Those are in this video, along with many other toys!

Lots of other videos of him on YouTube flying planes and racing cars.

https://youtu.be/jvwQr14wgj8


----------



## CICR

CICR will be open tonight for on-road practice/racing. Doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00. Track will not be open Friday or Saturday this week. I am expecting several out of town racers for USGT next Saturday, June 6th. Please try & make it if you can.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> CICR will be open tonight for on-road practice/racing. Doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00. Track will not be open Friday or Saturday this week. I am expecting several out of town racers for USGT next Saturday, June 6th. Please try & make it if you can.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Sounds like fun, might have an old BD7 for some usgt ready by then.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## ThrottleKing

Starting to get my things together to go race at Cincinnati tomorrow. The weather looks great for outdoor racing. 70* cloudy. I have room for one if anybody wants to go. It is open tire. I have not been there this season yet but they tell me the grip is better than last year and it was good I thought then.:thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*friday evening*

How much fun was it to watch Brian S run his usgt through the S chicane on the left side of the track last night


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just sent in my ROAR renewal online. Now I should be good for most events till June next year.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from Friday night:


----------



## BadSign

*American Motors AMX*

Saw this on the road today, and figured our VTA/ NHRA nuts would get a kick out of it.


----------



## BadSign

Front view, phone won't let me post more than one at a time!


----------



## Lanracer

regets ama said:


> How much fun was it to watch Brian S run his usgt through the S chicane on the left side of the track last night


Too much fun, he was grinning ear to ear every time he made it through unscathed lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Even after I lost the rear wing on my HPI Corvette, I could still make that turn without being too loose. Unfortunately I couldn't make the high speed corner near the driver stand without getting really loose.

Thankfully Scott Black was giving away a bunch of unpainted rear lexan wings, and there was one that matched my car. Still it might have been a sign to retire that body.


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Just sent in my ROAR renewal online. Now I should be good for most events till June next year.


You might want to check, I thought it was only good for calendar year. I have yet to see the advantage to ROAR membership for On Road, not familiar with Off Road benefits. AMA at least gives me the $1m liability piece of mind.

The only time I have joined was to run local regional races hoping to see regimented tech, major participation from the regional drivers and or caliber of event. None of which were met. 

I have seen quantum leap strategies by other venues such as the USVTA series or Gravity race at Leisure Hours


----------



## ThrottleKing

regets ama said:


> You might want to check, I thought it was only good for calendar year. I have yet to see the advantage to ROAR membership for On Road, not familiar with Off Road benefits. AMA at least gives me the $1m liability piece of mind.
> 
> The only time I have joined was to run local regional races hoping to see regimented tech, major participation from the regional drivers and or caliber of event. None of which were met.
> 
> I have seen quantum leap strategies by other venues such as the USVTA series or Gravity race at Leisure Hours


It is for one calendar year. It should expire at the start of June next year. I just wanted it in case it was required at any event I attend and it supposedly goes to support the sanctioning body that most of our classes we run revolve around. Tech is an issue to be handled by the racing facility under the guidelines set forth by ROAR.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The pavement in Cincinnati today was very fun but it was a tad slippery due to the colder than forecasted temps and the occasional misting. Still a blast though.


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> It is for one calendar year. It should expire at the start of June next year. I just wanted it in case it was required at any event I attend and it supposedly goes to support the sanctioning body that most of our classes we run revolve around. Tech is an issue to be handled by the racing facility under the guidelines set forth by ROAR.


hope your june date is correct, last time mine ended at the end of the calendar year. if it's not June for you and you need consolation i'll bring some old Milwaukee to Columbus next time.

I understand that our monies to ROAR are for THEIR support I just wonder what support we get as a result. The last two ROAR events I attended had tech completed in different manners.


----------



## ThrottleKing

OH, now I see what you are saying, I guess I never really checked the wording that close. I just assumed that the membership was for a revolving year membership. Not that it makes a big deal, it still goes towards a good thing I guess.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ferrari F80. How to make it out of Lexan?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ferrari F80. How to make it out of Lexan?


Very carefully...lol

Not sure if that body could be tweaked enough to work on most 1/10 touring cars - maybe an awesomematix. It might work on a pan car/F1 chassis though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I still haven't figured out how the driver gets into it. Maybe through the duct in the front bumper? LOL

Sure is amazing to look at.


----------



## scaleracr

ThrottleKing said:


> The pavement in Cincinnati today was very fun but it was a tad slippery due to the colder than forecasted temps and the occasional misting. Still a blast though.


Good to see you Sunday, your car was fast even in the mist! Good job on the TQ, wish the weather would have held a little longer so you could have got the main in, I know the two Chris's wanted a chance at you! 

Hopefully some more come over next Sunday, a few more of the locals are supposed to be out.

Dennis


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on being back this weekend. There is a chance I might get Reggio to come over too.

I think I lost the TQ in Q3 didn't I?


----------



## ThrottleKing

It looks like Reflex Racing has a new WGT coming out soon.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> It looks like Reflex Racing has a new WGT coming out soon.


So where are you going to race that?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've got company coming in for the weekend Friday afternoon. Don't think I'll be able to make it racing on Friday, dang it. And, that means one less guy for the rest of you to pass.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm painting up one of the new McAllister MX-Stang bodies to replace my beat up Corvette in USGT. I stopped by Hobbytown North this week and they had a lot of McAllister bodies on the shelf. I should have it painted up tonight. I am using a set of Home Improvement decals I got from John Stieger.

Next purchase will be a Hobbywing Juststock from Indy RC Raceway since Hobbytown doesn't carry those.

See everyone on Friday.


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> ] And, that means one less guy for the rest of you to pass.


Maybe, maybe not; but for sure will miss some of the best painted bodies at the track.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm painting up one of the new McAllister MX-Stang bodies to replace my beat up Corvette in USGT. I stopped by Hobbytown North this week and they had a lot of McAllister bodies on the shelf. I should have it painted up tonight. I am using a set of Home Improvement decals I got from John Stieger.
> 
> Next purchase will be a Hobbywing Juststock from Indy RC Raceway since Hobbytown doesn't carry those.
> 
> See everyone on Friday.


Sure those arent OLD MILWAUKEE stickers?

I have a HW JustSTock esc you can borrow for awhile if they are out, or if you just want to try it to see if you like it. It will be with me at Columbus Saturday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Maybe, maybe not; but for sure will miss some of the best painted bodies at the track.


Thanks, but the only reason they look nice is because they go slow enough you can see them. 

If you guys get a chance to go the Indianapolis Museum of Art "Dream Cars" exhibit (through 8/23), do it! My family went yesterday. It was a droolfest. Some of the most incredible concept cars! They offer "free Thursdays" once or twice a month. That's what we did. Saves $18/per person admission!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

24 Hours at Lemans Schedule: HERE


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks, but the only reason they look nice is because they go slow enough you can see them.
> 
> If you guys get a chance to go the Indianapolis Museum of Art "Dream Cars" exhibit (through 8/23), do it! My family went yesterday. It was a droolfest. Some of the most incredible concept cars! They offer "free Thursdays" once or twice a month.


I was at the museum in April, before the exhibit. Read the coffee table book, really excited about this.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I guess they lost a major donor or something which caused the $0 - $18 admission change. That's steep with a family. But, there are some free days coming. It's a great museum:

Free general admission is offered the first Thursday of each month from 4-9 p.m.

Additional free days include:
Spring Equinox - Saturday, March 21, 2015
National Museum Day - Tuesday, May 19, 2015
Summer Solstice - Saturday, June 20, 2015
Autumn Equinox - Saturday, September 19, 2015
National Garden Day - Saturday, October 3, 2015
Silent Night - Saturday, November 28, 2015
Winter Solstice - Thursday, December 17, 2015
Martin Luther King, Jr. Celebration - Sunday, January 17, 2016


----------



## latemodel100

USGT R/C in the Indy Area? Who's running it and what days?

And do you have the Wheels and Tire Combos? Might break out the old TC4 for some of that action.


----------



## ThrottleKing

latemodel100 said:


> USGT R/C in the Indy Area? Who's running it and what days?
> 
> And do you have the Wheels and Tire Combos? Might break out the old TC4 for some of that action.


Friday nights. Doors open around 3:00pm and racing starts at 7:00pm

I believe there are about 8-10 cars that show up weekly in USGT and a few more for VTA.

Last time I was there Doug had wheels and tires for USGT. You have to glue them yourself as he did not have the pre-mounts.


----------



## latemodel100

Awesome thanks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Loaded for some racing tonight!

I thought putting a Pizza delivery sign on my VTA car would be fun. (Not an original idea. I saw it on a plastic model a long time ago.) It's made from Sintra PVC and I'm using Velcro to attach it to the roof. 

Feel free to tip your driver.


----------



## crispy

That's why you weave back and forth, you're looking for the address on the houses...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yep! 

I figured your comment would be that it should be a Hungry Howie's sign.


----------



## crispy

I'm going to miss tonight and next Friday at a minimum.

Really hate missing after having my best run ever. 

Have fun tonight guys.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Really hate missing after having *my best run ever.*



Do Tell? hate that I missed it


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Do Tell? hate that I missed it


I ran 1 to 2 feet off Chris Mondays bumper for 8 full minutes. He did make one mistake and I got around him temporarily but he got back in front. I was forced to take a risk on the 15 seconds to go mark and slightly clipped a rail.

More importantly, I did not wreck him and he didn't wreck me in all of that.

Car was as fast as him, he just drove better.

Technically, I covered more distance in 8 minutes than him. As I started 8 feet behind him and was on his bumper at the line...


----------



## FrankNitti

Man, I miss Bruce shooting video.. Glad you had a good run, I'll be there tonight, so I'll take your starting grid postion until you get back. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Has anyone seen or heard from Bruce lately. I believe he works locally for a company building (scale?) boats.

See everyone at the track tonight.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is there a local source where I can buy one of the hand held blowers that a lot of RC guys now use?


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is there a local source where I can buy one of the hand held blowers that a lot of RC guys now use?


Staples

If they don't have it in the store, and they probably won't, you can order in the store and they will deliver it to your house the next day.

I used a 20% coupon when I got mine.

http://www.staples.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-DataVac-500-Watt-0-75-HP-Electric-Duster/product_822656

No idea why "vacuum" is in the header. In no way shape or form can they be made to suck.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from Bruce lately. I believe he works locally for a company building (scale?) boats.


\

He works for Bonzi in Carmel. They build really nice large scale gas RC boats. 

http://www.bonzisports.com/

I think I got my blower like Gary is talking about from Staples.com or Amazon.com. Not sure which. I didn't find them in the local store.


----------



## MReggio13

Who is up for 17.5 next Friday?? I am!!


----------



## FrankNitti

MReggio13 said:


> Who is up for 17.5 next Friday?? I am!!


I''ll have mine just in case a few more show up and the layout is ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will run 17.5TC


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> I will run 17.5TC



Me too.....


----------



## BadSign

Does anyone know if HTU North has the HPI 70 Boss in stock?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I didn't see a Boss a couple of weeks ago when I looked through them at Hobbytown.


----------



## BadSign

I've got a $7 coupon burning a hole in my pocket. Need a body, tires, servo, and motor.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got one of those too! You buy the front half of the Boss Mustang, I'll buy the back half and sell you my coupon for $2. Bargain!


----------



## BadSign

The only downside is it'll take $15 in gas for me to drive up there from where I live!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

David Lee usually checks this forum, so he should respond if Hobbytown North has any of the HPI Boss Mustangs in stock. 

If you want to save a few bucks, the McAllister VTA Mustang is another option. It is a one piece body and handles well on the track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone have a tc4 or tc3 roller they have laying around they'd be willing to part with? I'd like to put together a TC car to for a newbie. Word has it that the tt01 class is now any shaft driven TC chassis with tt01 rules on Saturday up at good ole Indy RC.

Has anyone been up there on Saturday as of late to check it out? They should really be more involved in the threads and facebook...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone have a tc4 or tc3 roller they have laying around they'd be willing to part with? I'd like to put together a TC car to for a newbie. Word has it that the tt01 class is now any shaft driven TC chassis with tt01 rules on Saturday up at good ole Indy RC.
> 
> Has anyone been up there on Saturday as of late to check it out? They should really be more involved in the threads and facebook...


You gotta be kidding. In my opinion that is going to locally kill off the TT01 and permanently keep the parts on the wall for it. Any TT01/TT02 variant is not even close to the adjustability of the TC3/4 let alone the Tamiya (TB) versions as well as old Yokomos and Kyosho TF-5's.

So best case scenario to get new/more racers, show up with a TB EVO6/Kyosho TF-5 and run with the TTO1's then switch electronics out and run with the 17.5s the next day.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If you want to save a few bucks, the McAllister VTA Mustang is another option. It is a one piece body and handles well on the track.


Yeah, I'm not real fond of the McAllister bodies. Never was.


----------



## regets ama

MReggio13 said:


> Who is up for 17.5 next Friday?? I am!!


Saturday, Columbus?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone have a tc4 or tc3 roller they have laying around they'd be willing to part with? I'd like to put together a TC car to for a newbie. Word has it that the tt01 class is now any shaft driven TC chassis with tt01 rules on Saturday up at good ole Indy RC.
> 
> Has anyone been up there on Saturday as of late to check it out? They should really be more involved in the threads and facebook...


If they wanted to open up the TT-01/02 class to other shaft drive cars, they should look into including other RTR entry level shaft drive cars. Here are a few options that are similar to a basic TT-01 chassis

HPI E-10 (Better suited to drifting)
Team Associated Apex
Vaterra V100 (Various bodies)

All of the cars I've listed above come as RTR kits and aren't really high end race vehicles. They would work well with silver can motors.

If Indy RC Raceway or the racers are looking to generate more interest on Saturday, they should look to build another spec class. But I would suggest leaving the TT class alone.


----------



## ThrottleKing

My back up race quad, me getting ready to case 90' triple that I did land but should have double-singled and then on my 450 getting ready to take the checkers at a harescramble from back in the day and 80lbs ago.LOL 
I have been kind of wanting to train and build a pair of them again and see if I can hang with todays kids. I am either going nuts, bored or having an early midlife crisis.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here was my sand toy and playing around the woods by my house. I put VP Racing fuel in my pushmower because I miss the racing smell. That is perfectly normal isn't it?


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> My back up race quad, me getting ready to case 90' triple that I did land but should have double-singled and then on my 450 getting ready to take the checkers at a harescramble from back in the day and 80lbs ago.LOL
> I have been kind of wanting to train and build a pair of them again and see if I can hang with todays kids. I am either going nuts, bored or having an early midlife crisis.


I know a guy with a pro hillclimber who could always use someone dumb enough to ride it.


----------



## BadSign

Nice looking rides, Jeremiah.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Alrighty then...

So anyone wanting to unload a tc3 or tc4 pm me.

Thanks


----------



## MReggio13

Don't think I can get to Columbus on Saturday.... I should be able to get to the track early on Friday and set up the track. Sounds like Jeremiah might be able to make it there early as well.


----------



## crispy

Dag-nab-it.

I like it when you guys setup the track.

But I'm out again this week.


----------



## regets ama

*Usgt national point series*

David F, Scott B,
for your National points:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'd be down for some 17.5 on Saturday, possibly VTA as well.


----------



## TEAM PBR

*Friday Or Saturday*

I'm down for some 17.5....
Onroad Slash:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

There has been some talk of on-road slash on Friday to generate interest and get newbies and kids involved. Need to find my old on-road slash body. 

These would be cool on the slash too.

http://racepf.com/off-road/pfrx-rallycross-clear-body/

They still make this one.

http://racepf.com/on-road-1-8/pf8-gt-clear-body/


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## TEAM PBR

Sweet! I'm down. Let's find some young guys with slashes and inject some fun into the program!


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> There has been some talk of on-road slash on Friday to generate interest and get newbies and kids involved.


IRC tried that before. Sounds like a good class for Saturday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Riding Mower RC Racing! LOL!*



TEAM PBR said:


> Sweet! I'm down. Let's find some young guys with slashes and inject some fun into the program!


Awwee yeah!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LTeYrzJEIo

Safety? We don't need no stinking safety!


----------



## crispy

I know some don't like the lower level classes running on Friday for a host of reasons, some valid.

But don't know if you've noticed but we haven't had anyone move up since tt01s moved to Saturday.

The new racers benefit from being around "us".

We benefit by eventually increasing car count.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> I know some don't like the lower level classes running on Friday for a host of reasons, some valid.
> 
> But don't know if you've noticed but we haven't had anyone move up since tt01s moved to Saturday.
> 
> The new racers benefit from being around "us".
> 
> We benefit by eventually increasing car count.


Well said crispy. Since I attempted the jump to friday night in September of last year there was a grand total of 6 new guys including myself by my count granted some of those may have been old racers that came back for a race or 2 but I based my count on their performance as being new. Tad is the only one still racing on a regular basis. Others I've seen their cars sell on ebay or they just never came back for various reasons. Add to that guys that were regulars through the first stretch of winter that got mad at other dudes, tech, track, etc etc and stopped coming or went to other nights, tracks etc and it's easy to see that this program or style of rc racing has a problem keeping existing or cultivating new drivers while other forms of rc racing thrive through constantly cultivating new drivers. So I'm always suprised that whenever a "lower" or "entry level" class is mentioned for friday it's always met with a take that $h1t elsewhere attitude. If anything I'd think dudes would be trying to get tt01 and minis moved back to Friday night or something so they had someone to race in the next year or so. All this said I really like the cars. But the learning curve is steep and breaking through to even a good bmain finish with the level of experience at indyrc on a Friday night in the middle of winter can be a daunting task that most just can't see ever happening so having a real entry level class on friday is necessary to the long term survival of the program as there is a disconnect between Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I agree to bring the TT01's and Mini's back to Friday nights so that they might get some exposure to the more advanced classes. I know even when I have to be at work by 6:00am Saturday, I can still stay out till midnight without a problem getting up.

Hopefully the On-Road guys can get another night through the week this fall/winter to race or at least practice since the attendance was down this past year on those days.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...-rulebooks-and-start-crossing-some-stuff-out/

With the potential to have a class or two per night for any program, oval or on-road, everyone needs to be more encouraging of the lesser or newer and inexpensive stuff in the hobby.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...-rulebooks-and-start-crossing-some-stuff-out/
> 
> With the potential to have a class or two per night for any program, oval or on-road, everyone needs to be more encouraging of the lesser or newer and inexpensive stuff in the hobby.


I personally don't have anything bad to say about TT01 or Mini. Just not my thing. I would race either one if there was a big following locally but I also wouldn't want to be rushed to get racing finished up so that the track can be set up for off road on Saturdays.

However I still enjoy the nationally run classes as the rules are the same everywhere you go that run it. Just wish we could all get on the same page/schedule and have bigger turnouts everywhere.


----------



## TEAM PBR

ThrottleKing said:


> I personally don't have anything bad to say about TT01 or Mini. Just not my thing. I would race either.


While there would be nothing wrong with top drivers dropping down to "play" if they wanted to, that's not necessarily the idea and i wouldnt expect it to be their cup of tea as they are beyond that stage in their racing development. The idea is for new guys to get their feet under them in the lower classes and hopefully receive mentoring from the top guys so eventually they move up level by level to the point the top guys have fields full of qualified 17.5tc drivers with even more new top guys. It's a balance cause the new guys need the top drivers and the top drivers need a steady flow of new guys for the program to build and be popular again regardless of which track you are at. There's always gonna be guys come and go both new and old but finding a balance that makes it fun and exciting for the new crowd and competitive and serious for the top guys while containing it all within one program has to be the key to long term survival of all the classes and I think if everyone got on board with that it would be a super cool thing to be part of.


----------



## BadSign

I have no problems whatsoever with TT01 or Mini. But the last time the slashes ran on Fridays, cars were getting torn up in practice. I'm coming back this fall for VTA, and I'll race no matter what else is practicing. But for those of you who haven't seen rookie off-road short course trucks practicing on-road, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

It doesn't matter what classes run on Friday night as long as we all do our best to make sure everyone is enjoying themselves.

I would challenge everyone who plays with these toy cars to help out another racer every time they are at the track, especially if they are less experienced/new. I've seen plenty of examples of people helping out over my years of racing, but more can never hurt.

When we show everyone that we are good community full of helpful & friendly individuals, then people will want to come back to the track. Not because they want to win but because they want to spend time with their new/old friends.

And one more thought, let's also make sure to talk to any specatators who may stop by to watch us race. You never know where the next new racer may come from.


----------



## FrankNitti

BadSign said:


> I have no problems whatsoever with TT01 or Mini. But the last time the slashes ran on Fridays, cars were getting torn up in practice. I'm coming back this fall for VTA, and I'll race no matter what else is practicing. But for those of you who haven't seen rookie off-road short course trucks practicing on-road, be careful what you wish for.



100% agree with you Brian. The only way to even come close to have the trucks and cars running on the same night is to have a control practice and good luck with that.
USGT, VTA, Mini and TT01, two heats and the main and out the door by 10pm... going to be a fasssst pace evening. :drunk:


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week. Friday evening for oval, & Saturday on-road. If there's enough to race I'm thinking about going to 3 heats and main to give guys a little more racing for the money. Please try & make it if you can the track can really use your support.
Thank you...


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> out the door by 10pm... going to be a fasssst pace evening. :drunk:


Yeah, I'm with you there.


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Woods, team serpent has a new customer.


----------



## pitchblack26

I've been racing as much on Saturday nights at Indy rc as I do on Friday nights. Two totally different experiences to say the least. I actually find open practice on Saturday nights the highlight of my week...will definitely test the limits of your driving skills


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> David Lee usually checks this forum, so he should respond if Hobbytown North has any of the HPI Boss Mustangs in stock.
> .................


Sorry, I don't have the Boss Mustang in stock. I will order if someone wants.


----------



## FrankNitti

Davidl you have a pm


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Mr. Woods, team serpent has a new customer.


Yes?.....


----------



## BadSign

I picked up an s411 TE this week, should arrive in the mail tomorrow. I've only had Associated and X-Ray TC's up to now.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I picked up an s411 TE this week, should arrive in the mail tomorrow. I've only had Associated and X-Ray TC's up to now.


Sweet, welcome aboard!


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Dag-nab-it.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm out again this week.


it's a good thing because Tad's car is DIALED!!!!!

(Stegosaurus Motorsports VTA settings are installed)


----------



## ThrottleKing

regets ama said:


> it's a good thing because Tad's car is DIALED!!!!!
> 
> (Stegosaurus Motorsports VTA settings are installed)


Is this the team mascot?


----------



## jtsbell

Mr.Black will you be at the track to night?


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Is this the team mascot?


is it patent pending, 

if not i may borrow it, 

certainly looks like evil enough to crush shaft drive cars.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Onroad Results for Friday - June 19, 2015*



Nearly half of all the chassis ran last night across the three classes were Awesomatix. I don't race for nearly two months and the russian rockets are taking over. They really are something special to look at, works of RC art. :thumbsup:

VTA chassis rundown from last night... Chuck was running an Associated TC6.1, Ed was running an Associated TC4, Tad a Tamiya 419, Tony a Schumacher Mi2, Scott an Associated TC3 (I believe) and Nick a VBC D06.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The Awesomatix cars are pretty good but I think any of the top tier cars can be just as good if not better. The Awesomatix is a touch easier to drive and has a bit better throttle response and looks really neat. They are fragile compared to an Xray though. The really neat thing is the factory support is second to none and they come out with updates which can be used on all prior and current cars with little adjustment. They don't come out with a completely different car every year. There are tons of set ups for all kinds of conditions and tracks on the site. Parts are pretty easy to get in a few days and if the store is out the Awesomatix community usually hooks you up to get you going.


----------



## Lanracer

Fun but tough track. Thanks for putting it together. Missed setup badly for main on my USGT and don't think I have ever finished a 17.5 race at indy RC Haha


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well my driving and setup sucked last night, but it was nice and cool inside. Interesting layout though.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> Fun but tough track. Thanks for putting it together. Missed setup badly for main on my USGT and don't think I have ever finished a 17.5 race at indy RC Haha


Franklin and Reggio helped out. It was meant to increase lap times. 8.5 feet was the most narrow point on the layout. I had misplaced my layout sheets so it was what I could come up with short notice and Doug seemed to approve of it. With the low turnout traction was not what I had hoped for and I imagine if we had some foam cars out there the grip would have been better and easier to drive. The groove did come up quickly but it was very narrow and it really bit me in the 17.5TC main. 

I have an older layout that we have used before and it would have been better for the turnout last night.


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> Franklin and Reggio helped out. It was meant to increase lap times. 8.5 feet was the most narrow point on the layout. I had misplaced my layout sheets so it was what I could come up with short notice and Doug seemed to approve of it. With the low turnout traction was not what I had hoped for and I imagine if we had some foam cars out there the grip would have been better and easier to drive. The groove did come up quickly but it was very narrow and it really bit me in the 17.5TC main.
> 
> I have an older layout that we have used before and it would have been better for the turnout last night.


Right on, i was too tired last night to focus for a full race with that many turns. I am always tough in practice and first heat lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

There was only 12 turns/corners to navigate each lap and 456 in a 6 minute TC race and 564 in USGT.:thumbsup: I think there was 12 or 11 turns


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone know how the TT01's or mini's did today on that layout if they ran on it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Mr.Black will you be at the track to night?


Sorry Jack. Busy last couple of days. Yes, I was there. Received your PM too. Will do.


----------



## RollingChicane

Lanracer said:


> Right on, i was too tired last night to focus for a full race with that many turns. I am always tough in practice and first heat lol


I drove sooooo bad last night. No excuses other than I was off and I sucked BAD!! I'm not a fan of reverse direction tracks but that is no excuse. We all drove the same track but I was terrible. Definitely a track that I could have benefited from running a few practice laps on!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I drove sooooo bad last night. No excuses other than I was off and I sucked BAD!! I'm not a fan of reverse direction tracks but that is no excuse. We all drove the same track but I was terrible. Definitely a track that I could have benefited from running a few practice laps on!


Reverse direction? It's on-road.LOL


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Reverse direction? It's on-road.LOL


If you have to switch the fuel buckeye to the other side, it is reverse direction...


----------



## crispy

"Funny" story for you all...

My parents are in town from AZ. They brought pictures of their neighbor's house (3 doors down) that burned down. My wife asked what caused the fire?

They said "The man had these radio control airplanes and one of the batteries caught fire."

My wife then says "Are those the same kind of batteries in my basement?"


----------



## davidl

*Private Message*

Rusty, you have a PM


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> "Funny" story for you all...
> 
> My parents are in town from AZ. They brought pictures of their neighbor's house (3 doors down) that burned down. My wife asked what caused the fire?
> 
> They said "The man had these radio control airplanes and one of the batteries caught fire."
> 
> My wife then says "Are those the same kind of batteries in my basement?"


Aren't they the same batteries in the Chevy Volt or Tesla? Those cars are parked in people's garages all the time. I've wondered why that is considered safe?


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Aren't they the same batteries in the Chevy Volt or Tesla? Those cars are parked in people's garages all the time. I've wondered why that is considered safe?


I thought those batteries were LI-ION batteries.. Not the same as LIPO's


----------



## pitchblack26

Any word whether the 2 vta classes will be combined or separated this year at the Southern Nationals?


----------



## regets ama

*vta results*

Looks like Tad's vta car was pretty good.

Great to have and help our newer members attain some success, instill the desire to return.


----------



## BadSign

What's a standard rollout for VTA? It's been at least three years since I ran it at IRC!


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> What's a standard rollout for VTA? It's been at least three years since I ran it at IRC!


Depending on the track layout and motor timing, a FDR of 3.5 to 3.85 should get you in the ball park. I ran a 3.77 FDR last Friday.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks Ed.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Thanks Ed.


You are most welcome. Don't forget to run a fan or two or you will melt it down in an 8 minute main.


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> Looks like Tad's vta car was pretty good.
> 
> Great to have and help our newer members attain some success, instill the desire to return.


He was plenty fast. If he could get to the track in time to practice, he could be really dangerous. I think he got there about 5 minutes or less before the first heat of VTA.


----------



## davidl

*Personal Message*

Crispy has a PM.


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> Crispy has a PM.


Saw it. At work.

I'll be there Friday. My USGT is still not back together. Cars haven't been touched.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Been kind of quiet on here and at the racetracks for a while now. Is on-road dying out in Indy? I know summertime is slow but I can't remember it being this slow from summers of the past.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I copied the following from Tamiya's TCS rules page:
M-Chassis Rules
The Tamiya M-Chassis class is open to all drivers. M-Chassis is one of the most popular classes at TCS events. The M-Chassis class features low cost, fun and competitive racing. 

Recommended Skill Level: Intermediate to Advanced 

1. Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05, M05 V2 and M06 
2. Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal.
3. Any Tamiya MINI body parts set made for the M-03, M-05 and M-06 may be used on any chassis platform.
4. Motor Rules: 21.5 motors on the ROAR legal and approved list may be used. See general rules above for the list link and exceptions. Note: ROAR legal Tuned rotors are allowed as is physical timing advancement.
5. Timing Rules: Physical motor timing is allowed. However, you may not go beyond the manufacturer’s maximum timing mark. 
6. No BOOST ESC (Electronic Speed Control) rules: Any ROAR legal and approved ESC may be used capable of “Blinky-Mode”. These ESC’s must not use electronic timing (boost). See General Rules for ROAR approved “blinky” ESC list.
7. Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal. 
8. Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See General rules. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the M-Chassis class that are Sport Packs (a rounded profile) must be hard case batteries but are not required to be ROAR approved. Grinding the battery slot to fit rectangular batteries is not permitted. 
9. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.
10. Spec Tire rules: The Mini class must use the Tamiya pre-mounted and glued spec tires manufactured by Tamiya: items 1016, 1028 and 1029. See rule #40 under "General Rules" for specifics. Note: This rule is enforced at every TCS location.


I think if Indy R/C dropped the silvercan and old esc rule this would be a better way to go since a HobbyWing can be had around $50 and the cost of a 21.5. Then they could use the exact same electronics to move up to USGT if they wanted down the road and save some money.

Might be a fun back up class for me if WGT doesn't take off and we don't run 17.5TC that often. If the rules were taken from the TCS series. However I am not a fan of their tire rule as Sweep, Shimizu, Ride offer better and cheaper options than the overpriced Tamiya tires.


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> Been kind of quiet on here and at the racetracks for a while now. Is on-road dying out in Indy? I know summertime is slow but I can't remember it being this slow from summers of the past.



Yeah, If u look back, about two years ago this weekend, I believe indy rc had a trophy race and we had 20 plus usgts and 20 plus vtas and it was a full house....
People could come in and put towels down to save pit spots the night before.


----------



## BadSign

Things will pick up in October, somewhat.


----------



## crispy

Have no fear, I'm back tomorrow.


----------



## FrankNitti

BadSign said:


> Things will pick up in October, somewhat.





crispy said:


> Have no fear, I'm back tomorrow.



Problem Solved :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

It's Friday right? Time to fire up them VTA's and USGT's and have some fun!


----------



## rcdano

Guys, I will be back to IRC around October, as well as to CICR. I hate the fact that the indoor on road carpet tracks suffer in the summer but the fact is that a lot of us are not into this kind of racing as much as others and a lot of people have a ton of other things to do in the summer. You name anything to do outdoors and a lot of your winter indoor on road carpet racers are out doing those things. I myself am into everything R/C and heli flying is in full swing for me right now. Among other, not so favorable things, to do outside like mowing grass and washing vehicles and any of the other thousand things that need to be done outside the house in the summer, you'll find your regular winter racers doing, fortunately or unfortunately. Family reunions, camping, boating, fishing, mountain biking and a plethora of other things that we can't get out side and do in the winter, take president in the summer months, it's just the way that it is. I always hope and pray that IRC and CICR can make it through the tough summer months. I know it is a huge struggle for them to make it and I wish I had an answer for them, but I don't. I was going to try and maybe make a few races through the summer but I'm in the middle of "regrouping" my finances and have pretty much put everything on the shelf that doesn't cost anything until I can comfortably afford to go back at it.
I feel for you guys that are very passionate about this aspect of the hobby and form of racing. I hope that everyone can hang in there a couple more months, it will pick back up!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well despite the low turnout tonight we still all had a good time I think. Lanny really had a freakishly fast car tonight and it made the rest of us have to really hustle in the pits to keep up.


----------



## crispy

I know I did...


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> Well despite the low turnout tonight we still all had a good time I think. Lanny really had a freakishly fast car tonight and it made the rest of us have to really hustle in the pits to keep up.



Great racing ya, see ya in the morning at Columbus


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> I know I did...



Great vta run


----------



## crispy

Thanks.

Rovals suit me well.


----------



## regets ama

*2013 Yokomo BD7*

SOLD, IT'S GOING MOD TC TO A LOCAL

FOR SALE

Yokomo 2013 BD7 Touring Car

Recently run at CICR after refreshing parts and set up in USGT. Very competitive chassis. Would also make great VTA or 17.5 TC.

Many extra parts as noted in photo along with extra gear diff (set up for front) and installed Futaba BLS 551 competition servo, pink/blue springs.

Race Ready! Install your electronics, tires and body of choice and you are racing tomorrow.

$175.00 for all ($125.00 less servo)

John S.


----------



## crispy

Quit buying crap that you're going to turn around and sell!

You need to let Eric see this. He might want a backup.

Or a USGT car.


----------



## pitchblack26

Gary u got a pm


----------



## crispy

Nuh uh...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I just saw that HPI has released a new entry level car shaft drive car- The RS4 Sport 3. With a few upgrades, it looks like it could be used in VTA.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I just saw that HPI has released a new entry level car shaft drive car- The RS4 Sport 3. With a few upgrades, it looks like it could be used in VTA.


$300 for that?

I'll stick with my Spec-Rs...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If HPI would sell their kits with a sensored blinky speed control, VTA tires & painted body - I don't think that $300 is too much.

HPI would be the perfect company to release a completely RTR VTA, but haven't. They did have a Sprint 2 that was close, but has the wrong motor/speed control.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If HPI would sell their kits with a sensored blinky speed control, VTA tires & painted body - I don't think that $300 is too much.
> 
> HPI would be the perfect company to release a completely RTR VTA, but haven't. They did have a Sprint 2 that was close, but has the wrong motor/speed control.



But, HPI doesn't do that. So I agree with Crispy. My experience with the SpecR was very positive.


----------



## crispy

Don't know if I'll be there this Friday. I was reminded that the 3rd is her birthday... sheesh...

On top of that, the 2nd is our Anniversary, isn't one night enough?

So this may be the start of a three week stretch when I'm out.

I can't stand it when I do well and then I'm itching to get back and I can't.


----------



## MReggio13

Anybody up for 17.5 this Friday? I'll be there and I'll have a friend of mine with me to run USGT. Should be able to get there early and help set the track up.


----------



## crispy

MReggio13 said:


> Anybody up for 17.5 this Friday? I'll be there and I'll have a friend of mine with me to run USGT. Should be able to get there early and help set the track up.


Dammit Regio..., your boy had that race in the bag if you hadn't had that wreck behind you.


----------



## FrankNitti

MReggio13 said:


> Anybody up for 17.5 this Friday? I'll be there and I'll have a friend of mine with me to run USGT. Should be able to get there early and help set the track up.


I can't make it there this Friday (bummer)


----------



## regets ama

*7-4*

CICR (Columbus)
several racers from indy and around have voiced participation on the 4th particular to usgt, 17.5TC and 1/12,,,,,,,,,,,,should be a good showing.


----------



## ThrottleKing

MReggio13 said:


> Anybody up for 17.5 this Friday? I'll be there and I'll have a friend of mine with me to run USGT. Should be able to get there early and help set the track up.


I will be there with mine and the USGT. I have the day off so I can come in early to help set up the track if Doug is ok with it.


----------



## THE READER

im in for the new cooper with new rule . let me know guys if your going to give it a try, . miss racing with you all.
Bob Yelle


----------



## crispy

I've still got mine too.

I get to race tonight after all. We did our anniversary and birthday stuff yesterday so I'm good to go.


----------



## THE READER

crispy said:


> I've still got mine too.
> 
> I get to race tonight after all. We did our anniversary and birthday stuff yesterday so I'm good to go.


I know Chuck has one also .


----------



## THE READER

you guys got me all fired up . ill be there tonight usgt


----------



## regets ama

*Announcement*

*BREAKING NEWS*

Local Indy driver from Fort Wayne gets factory sponsorship from Serpent.

Congratulations to Adam Russell. 

Both On Road and Off Road talent recognized for consistent quality podium finishes in the Midwest.

Nice work Adam!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Track is open and I am headed to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Upcoming event...










4 1/2 hour drive though.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

THE READER said:


> I know Chuck has one also .


Both Phaler and I have them but I won't be there every Friday, maybe only once or twice a month so I wouldn't count on me.

Glad to see you back and getting out from behind your virtual RC world champ!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Onroad Results for Friday - July 03, 2015*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Onroad Results for Saturday - July 04, 2015*

Actual results were not available but this was the second round run down. For a holiday weekend during the summer months both days had a nice turnout. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got my stuff packed up for the trip over to Leisure Hours in the morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for posting results...Was a good night of racing on Friday. 

Finally dialing in my setup on my TC4 in USGT. Still need to deal with a bit of oversteer through the sweeper though. Biggest change that helped was taking away ackerman.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Can't race this Friday night either. Dang, I'm going to miss my third week in a row.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I did get a body airbrushed for a racer from Florida over the weekend. Its just the standard 68 Camaro, but what makes it unique is that he wanted it done with Faskolor chrome. I'm thinking that Chris M. uses the chrome for his cars too. Looks cool. It was cloudy when I took these, but in the sunlight it pops.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sunday 7/19 Leisure Hours is having a BBQ On-Road race and it is a points series race as well. 

I am in.:hat:


----------



## pitchblack26

The body looks good Scott, but u already knew I would like it


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If he didn't pay for it, I figured you might be interested in it...


----------



## crispy

Need to subtract 12...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So instead of just taking your word for it, I had to do MATH in my head to make sure you were right. A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Getting ready to race tonight!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Getting ready to race tonight!:thumbsup:


I'll be running late tonight (ETA around 6:45ish) but I will be there. :wave:
I might be calling someone to sign me up for USGT if I'm not there by 7pm.


----------



## davidl

FrankNitti said:


> I'll be running late tonight (ETA around 6:45ish) but I will be there. :wave:
> I might be calling someone to sign me up for USGT if I'm not there by 7pm.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your covered.


----------



## FrankNitti

davidl said:


> FrankNitti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be running late tonight (ETA around 6:45ish) but I will be there. :wave:
> I might be calling someone to sign me up for USGT if I'm not there by 7pm.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

:woohoo: It's that little day they call... FRIDAY!!! Woohoo! :woohoo:

Time to chew bubble gum and kick ass!


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!

3 in a row!

Drop mic, BOOM GARY! BOOOOOOOM!

LOL!


----------



## AquaRacer

It's Friiiiiiiiddddddddaaaaaaayyyyyy and time for some racing at Indy RC. Been looking forward to this all day. Cya there in a while.


----------



## crispy

Driving east bound through Charleston wv right now. Don't think I'll make it tonight... :freak:


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


>


If "They Liive" isn't the best B-movie of all time, I don't know what is. The fight scene between Piper and David Keith alone is worth the rental.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kind of quiet on here.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Important: Doug emailed me and asked me to change the Indy RC hours on the website. He said that starting this Friday, Indy RC will not open before 5 PM. He said that would continue until the October/fall racing season.  That might effect a few of you who like to arrive early on Friday. 

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, the Southern Nats 2015 has got their forum up. Thunder RC Raceway in Nashville, TN again. Sign ups have started. New classes and bigger sponsorships this year it appears.  I hope to go, but can't commit yet. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/882457-2015-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric...-city-u-s.html

I know I'm going to potentially feed the trolls here but regarding the classes for this event, I understand, totally get the 16 and under VTA class but the "pro VTA" and "normal VTA" I do not. Personally I'd rather get 4th, 5th or whatever behind the "pro" or "elite" or "fastest" people than win or get whatever in a diluted "normal" VTA class so? 
So everyone is a winner, just give everyone a prize and call it a day instead of dividing the two... It's not likely that I would ever attend one of these events again but this would be the biggest reason I wouldn't if I wanted to.

Also pertaining to the rules and classes, why isn't there a VTA motor made by novak that are ALL equal when newly purchased with locked timing? I think it's been pretty much determined none of the timing stickers on the Novak 25.5's are located exactly in the same place so that in itself says nothings equal or fair but I suppose if we wanted fair we'd just go to one.

It'd be funny to see someone win with a cheap Trinity T-spec. The VTA rules should be updated to only allow any chassis $500 or under. FACT: We're running people off in VTA here locally who invested money in XRAY's and Associated who refuse to upgrade to something more expensive and even though it's not required, they do ask after you tell them it's not required, "why do you have it and running it then?".

The average person wants to run in numbers with as many people they can just to have fun and bash with their friends to get away from work, etc for awhile and have a good time. I believe that's why the Saturday on-road numbers at Indy RC are better and a little more consistent than Friday has been for the last month or so. Like this week with no VTA at Indy RC on Friday? Really? WOW!


----------



## crispy

The two classes of VTA is stupid. 

Basically just divies up similar speed drivers in two groups. Less people of my speed to race against.

Not to mention totally in violation of VTA spirit.

I won't go back.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric...-city-u-s.html
> 
> I know I'm going to potentially feed the trolls here but regarding the classes for this event, I understand, totally get the 16 and under VTA class but the "pro VTA" and "normal VTA" I do not. Personally I'd rather get 4th, 5th or whatever behind the "pro" or "elite" or "fastest" people than win or get whatever in a diluted "normal" VTA class so?
> So everyone is a winner, just give everyone a prize and call it a day instead of dividing the two... It's not likely that I would ever attend one of these events again but this would be the biggest reason I wouldn't if I wanted to.
> 
> Also pertaining to the rules and classes, why isn't there a VTA motor made by novak that are ALL equal when newly purchased with locked timing? I think it's been pretty much determined none of the timing stickers on the Novak 25.5's are located exactly in the same place so that in itself says nothings equal or fair but I suppose if we wanted fair we'd just go to one.
> 
> It'd be funny to see someone win with a cheap Trinity T-spec. The VTA rules should be updated to only allow any chassis $500 or under. FACT: We're running people off in VTA here locally who invested money in XRAY's and Associated who refuse to upgrade to something more expensive and even though it's not required, they do ask after you tell them it's not required, "why do you have it and running it then?".
> 
> The average person wants to run in numbers with as many people they can just to have fun and bash with their friends to get away from work, etc for awhile and have a good time. I believe that's why the Saturday on-road numbers at Indy RC are better and a little more consistent than Friday has been for the last month or so. Like this week with no VTA at Indy RC on Friday? Really? WOW!


I do see some good points in there and I agree with most of them but the bottom line is "it's racing". Guys will look at and use everything they can to go faster within the rules. Guys a lot of the time quit for 3 reasons, #1. Money, #2. quality of racing, #3. Can't stick it out long enough to start winning(kinda goes back to giving everyone a trophy). Other times it is for personal reasons or lifestyle changes. 

#3 is the most disturbing though as I think it is due to the crippling times we live in and tree huggin, gun hatin Liberals.


----------



## BadSign

Hate to change subjects here, but just hoping y'all came out okay in the storms tonight. There's lot of damage out there.

See you all one of these days.


----------



## crispy

how bad was it?


----------



## anr211

Here's Chucky! said:


> The VTA rules should be updated to only allow any chassis $500 or under. FACT: We're running people off in VTA here locally who invested money in XRAY's and Associated who refuse to upgrade to something more expensive and even though it's not required, they do ask after you tell them it's not required, "why do you have it and running it then?".


Aren't all touring cars besides the awesomatix less than $500?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I certainly see the point you guys are making about the "Pro" class. I got the impression reading the forum that maybe it was suggested by the sponsor, Novak. I don't know that's the case, but maybe its a chance to try to make "locked" motors in the future as was suggested by Chuck? I don't know. Just supposing. They say that the motors will be,"handout Novak Super Sport 25.5, built by Charlie and/or Bob Novak with locked time. Built to be as equal as possible. One motor per racer." Maybe this timing thing is a concern long term for USVTA?

For the record, my two VTA chassis were used and $65 each. Not saying they are the fastest (certainly not in my hands) but they are fast. Instead of a price point, maybe they could only allow vintage chassis to help keep the entry level price down. 

Perception of new racers in all classes is that the more you spend, the faster you go. Even if that means nothing more than owning all new equipment. To me, golf is a similar thing. Those with 10 year old golf clubs always assume the new clubs are giving an advantage, that's why golfers buy them and that's how they are marketed. Same with our sport.


----------



## cwoods34

If the new XRAY is $510 on Amain, and I have a 5% coupon, is it now legal? Or do shipping costs factor into that? 

Darn those tree-cutting gun-loving conservatives for repealing the American Free Shipping Act.


----------



## jonesy112

Is there anything preventing someone from running both the pro invitational as well as the normal vta? The pro format is a reedy style race limited to ten people. Doesn't seem like that would interfere with anyone who also wanted to run the standard vta class? Maybe I'm missing something though. 

And for those who weren't there last year, parsons won it all with a under 200$ car and it was clearly faster than any other car there, regardless of price (I know, I drove it in a3 and that car carried an unbelievable amount of corner speed) 

It's a fun race and a great event to attend. Every year Myron tries something different to keep the event growing. Some years it works, some it doesn't. At least he tries though,


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric...-city-u-s.html
> 
> I know I'm going to potentially feed the trolls here but regarding the classes for this event, I understand, totally get the 16 and under VTA class but the "pro VTA" and "normal VTA" I do not. Personally I'd rather get 4th, 5th or whatever behind the "pro" or "elite" or "fastest" people than win or get whatever in a diluted "normal" VTA class so?
> So everyone is a winner, just give everyone a prize and call it a day instead of dividing the two... It's not likely that I would ever attend one of these events again but this would be the biggest reason I wouldn't if I wanted to.
> 
> Also pertaining to the rules and classes, why isn't there a VTA motor made by novak that are ALL equal when newly purchased with locked timing? I think it's been pretty much determined none of the timing stickers on the Novak 25.5's are located exactly in the same place so that in itself says nothings equal or fair but I suppose if we wanted fair we'd just go to one.
> 
> It'd be funny to see someone win with a cheap Trinity T-spec. The VTA rules should be updated to only allow any chassis $500 or under. FACT: We're running people off in VTA here locally who invested money in XRAY's and Associated who refuse to upgrade to something more expensive and even though it's not required, they do ask after you tell them it's not required, "why do you have it and running it then?".
> 
> The average person wants to run in numbers with as many people they can just to have fun and bash with their friends to get away from work, etc for awhile and have a good time. I believe that's why the Saturday on-road numbers at Indy RC are better and a little more consistent than Friday has been for the last month or so. Like this week with no VTA at Indy RC on Friday? Really? WOW!



I'll chime in on this one as well.....

I'd love to go race at the Nashville event but unlikely that I'll actually get to go. My preference would be to not have a split out class but in all honesty, my car and my skills will not change whether I'm running against the pro guys or the normal guys. If it was all combined into one class, chances are I would end up right in the same spot after the first round of qualifying. I personally wouldn't care what heat I was lumped into and I definitely wouldn't anticipate finishing high enough to podium no matter what. For me, the excitement would be to just be a part of a big event like that.

As far as motors go (and I'll throw in ESC's), I would love to see a locked motor and spec esc for VTA and even USGT. I'm guilty of chasing the latest and greatest motor and quite honestly its ridiculously expensive. I'm a fan of spec and locked everything.

Regarding the $500 chassis rule, I'm probably a bit biased but at the same time poised to comment from both aspects. If you are only referring to the national events and folks running a $500 chassis then I don't have a comment necessarily on that aspect. If you are referring to our local Friday night races, I don't know of anyone running VTA with a chassis >$500 at our event so I don't think that has anything to do with running folks off. $500+ chassis in USGT are rampant however, I don't really think it has truly changed the running / finishing order at all. The same 3-4 people still finish in the same top 3-4 spots. AND, Lanny still manages to have the fastest car week to week but crashes out of the A-main which still denies him the elusive win over JW whether it is a $400 chassis or $800 chassis! :drunk: Sorry Lanny, I couldn't resist....... And, my $400 chassis is still faster and better than my high dollar (although purchased used and affordable) chassis. I just got a little bored and wanted to try a differently engineered chassis.

My whole point is, whether folks at our place spend $140 or $800 on a chassis, I have yet to see it change their Main finishing position. I'll highlight Brian S as a good example both ways. If he drives another drivers car who might typically be a B-C Main car, he is always able to contend for a win in the A-main with it. Inversely, his $140 car is able to be within about .1 of a $800 chassis week to week. I think it less about the chassis and more about the driver / set up.

If we really want to bring folks back to Friday night, I think we need to focus on the program more than a spending limit. I miss the fun nights where we had 8-9 heats and ran till 1:00am with breaks between rounds. So, if we want those nights again, bring on more classes and slow the program down. 

My thoughts.....


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> The two classes of VTA is stupid.
> 
> Basically just divies up similar speed drivers in two groups. Less people of my speed to race against.
> 
> Not to mention totally in violation of VTA spirit.
> 
> I won't go back.


Didn't you enter the "sportsman vta" last year at the southern nats?


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Didn't you enter the "sportsman vta" last year at the southern nats?


Speaking of spirit violation, not sure about a yellow/gray/white paintjob with yellow wheels being in the "spirit" either.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> Didn't you enter the "sportsman vta" last year at the southern nats?


yes, but i wish i was in the pro class, i was top of b in the sportsman, but there were a bunch of people that i was faster than in pro.

that's the problem with splitting, if you just left everything alone, after one sort, you'd be running with your speed anyway, and there'd be more of them.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of spirit violation, not sure about a yellow/gray/white paintjob with yellow wheels being in the "spirit" either.


Get with the program, that is my 2013 paint job. Sold that body anyway.

I can't afford a professional paint job these days.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

In no way, shape or form is anyone attacking or saying spending money on this chassis or that part is wrong but you have to look at hardly anyone showing up and reading a post instead of reacting. Indy RC talks to the people on Saturday and throughout the days they are open as well as I do to keep in touch and my post is a reflection of what we talk about. The perception to most is you have to spend regardless of telling them you don't have to and when they are told that they don't have to spend a bunch of dough they say "then why are you?". I hate hearing if you ain't winning it ain't fun because it's just a hobby and supposed to be fun regardless. I myself would love to see a class where everything is equal (motor, fdr, basically everything but the chassis) and it tech'd each and every night putting the outcome in the drivers hand but that will never happen. As far as cost of chassis, what chassis to run etc, it's funny that when a certain body or whatever is made a rule that it has to be run everyone tries to skirt the rule, resist it, etc but without said rule a percentage of people go out and start showing up with the same thing but if they were told to they would freak out and be like no way, that's stupid, which is weird to me. I'm pretty much a collector and more of an enthusiast than racer so I spend my money on stuff I think looks cool and when done racing I park them in the museum to be shelf queens. Some people have spent more money buying, selling and trading than I probably ever have but my point is you have to listen and look around. Even though I know it's summer and supposed to be slow, telling a person you don't have to spend to win when you have all the latest stuff and most expensive equipment sends mixed messages.

A little sarcasm coming but this is a topic brought up and mentioned consistently away from Friday night. Note that I have no skin in this game, I show up to have fun and do the best I can and even though I do like to win (who doesn't?) many a nights that I have left losing battles to a 2nd or 4th place car have sometimes been my best and most fun times so with that said I often think about the following when I am in the middle and see the struggle between the two parties in the following situation...

"You mean your telling me I don't have to have a $500 plus (fill in the blank) chassis, motor checker, magnet checker, pit crew, personal assistant, setup station, tire warmers, new lipo, new radio, etc to have a chance? Ok sounds reasonable and thanks for helping me with my old chassis setup, it really gives me the perception that I can do well so I'll keep coming back but can I ask you a question, why do you have all that stuff if it doesn't make a difference?".


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Get with the program, that is my 2013 paint job. Sold that body anyway.
> 
> I can't afford a professional paint job these days.


I wouldn't call a rattle can of red paint and some decals expensive or professional.


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> In no way, shape or form is anyone attacking or saying spending money on this chassis or that part is wrong but you have to look at hardly anyone showing up and reading a post instead of reacting. Indy RC talks to the people on Saturday and throughout the days they are open as well as I do to keep in touch and my post is a reflection of what we talk about. The perception to most is you have to spend regardless of telling them you don't have to and when they are told that they don't have to spend a bunch of dough they say "then why are you?". I hate hearing if you ain't winning it ain't fun because it's just a hobby and supposed to be fun regardless. I myself would love to see a class where everything is equal (motor, fdr, basically everything but the chassis) and it tech'd each and every night putting the outcome in the drivers hand but that will never happen. As far as cost of chassis, what chassis to run etc, it's funny that when a certain body or whatever is made a rule that it has to be run everyone tries to skirt the rule, resist it, etc but without said rule a percentage of people go out and start showing up with the same thing but if they were told to they would freak out and be like no way, that's stupid, which is weird to me. I'm pretty much a collector and more of an enthusiast than racer so I spend my money on stuff I think looks cool and when done racing I park them in the museum to be shelf queens. Some people have spent more money buying, selling and trading than I probably ever have but my point is you have to listen and look around. Even though I know it's summer and supposed to be slow, telling a person you don't have to spend to win when you have all the latest stuff and most expensive equipment sends mixed messages.
> 
> A little sarcasm coming but this is a topic brought up and mentioned consistently away from Friday night. Note that I have no skin in this game, I show up to have fun and do the best I can and even though I do like to win (who doesn't?) many a nights that I have left losing battles to a 2nd or 4th place car have sometimes been my best and most fun times so with that said I often think about the following when I am in the middle and see the struggle between the two parties in the following situation...
> 
> "You mean your telling me I don't have to have a $500 plus (fill in the blank) chassis, motor checker, magnet checker, pit crew, personal assistant, setup station, tire warmers, new lipo, new radio, etc to have a chance? Ok sounds reasonable and thanks for helping me with my old chassis setup, it really gives me the perception that I can do well so I'll keep coming back but can I ask you a question, why do you have all that stuff if it doesn't make a difference?".


All very good points and perspectives. And, I'll also compliment you that even though you don't race as often as most, when you do bring out your VTA entry, you are always contending for the win which is pretty cool. I also agree that some of my most favorable races has simply been racing bumper to bumper with a fellow racer for several clean laps regardless of where I finish the main.

Couple things to point out to anyone new or contemplating coming back to racing on Friday nights: Regardless of what chassis you have, some of the nicest folks I have ever raced with show up on Friday night and are more than happy to help anyone new with their set up. Many times I have seen racers lend good tires to new folks to help them get a handle on their set up as well as spend the majority of the night working on a new person's car to help them get it better.

I would compare our hobby somewhat to golf in regards to the commitment required. First and foremost would be the time commitment. Even if you bought the best of the best and most high dollar equipment, unless you understand what you are doing and unless you consistently dedicate time, you will not be as good as others and will not take advantage of the high dollar investment. By that same token (again using golf as a parallel), you can enter the hobby with a fairly small investment and as you improve your skills and decide if you can afford the time commitment consistently, that is where and when a higher dollar investment can pay off potentially. 

The other aspect that I'm willing to bet 90% of everyone reading this string is guilty of is the DESIRE (not necessity) to have the latest and greatest version of "x" to tinker with. I personally would never buy some chassis, no matter how good they might be simply because I hate the color. Others, I wouldn't buy because I like carbon fiber and its just plain cool. 

So, there are several reasons that I choose to have high dollar stuff and virtually none of it has to do with feeling the need to be competitive and more so because I like the engineering aspect of our hobby and I'm eager to tinker with something new.

I'd love to see the Saturday morning crowd come and race on Friday night. More folks, more heats, more marshals and more time. And, who knows, some of those folks just might purchase additional cars, race additional classes, boost IRCR revenue and grow the hobby even further......

Just my two cents.....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> It's a fun race and a great event to attend. Every year Myron tries something different to keep the event growing. Some years it works, some it doesn't. At least he tries though,


I agree, and that's why I want to go again. I've been twice. This year would be my third time. I'll never finish well, but it is just cool to be hanging out with like-minded people who enjoy racing R/C cars. 

90% of my friends and family don't understand why I love this stuff. The people at the race do (as you guys do too). Myron does market the event really well and make for a fun time. And that is good for the hobby.

For a guy who does marketing full time for a living, I believe that the reason our local on-road aspect is not growing is at least partially due to the fact that people just don't know about it. Even many of the off-road guys out there probably don't realize why we like it so much and choose to race on carpet instead of dirt. The hobby shops just focus on selling product, not growing hobbies. That's the main reason I started IndyHobbies.com several years ago. Just trying to spread the word on hobbies.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Avon RC Track

Speaking getting the word out, things are progressing nicely on the new dirt track in Avon at Town Hall Park. This new track will be built by Avon Parks with the help of volunteers. The location of the track is available after about August 20th. Then, they can finally start working on it. That's been the hold up. They had to wait until park commitments for that property were done with. The Park Superintendent, Gary Gamble says he wants this to be the nicest dirt track around in terms of landscaping and all that. It has to fit with the rest of their pristine park. That's great to hear. 

Separately, but at the same time, we are forming a R/C club in the form of a 501c3 non-profit. The non-profit status is being done to take any liability concerns away for volunteers, and also to make the group able to get various sources of grant money out there. An attorney is working on the paperwork filing now (pro bono) to the federal government. Pretty cool. I met with her the week before last. 

The club will be what runs the track. Because its in a park, the track will be open for public use during the week, but the club members will get exclusive track time for weekly running and special events. That's how other parks-owned clubs do it. 

Here's an important detail: The club will not be specific to Avon. It will be a R/C car/truck club stand alone. It would be great to see it grow in central Indiana to multiple tracks and types of racing just like model airplane and boat clubs. I've always been surprised that there wasn't a car club in Indianapolis. By the way, I'm just helping to get it started. My goal is to get it in the hands of others as soon as possible. With the right group, it should really help grow R/C racing in central Indiana.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Won't be able to attend this Friday. I am going to the USVTA Summer Slam in Cleveland.


----------



## regets ama

Did someone say "GOLF"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Did someone say "GOLF"


I'm out Friday again too. Work has me at a golf outing. 

Truth is, id much rather be racing.


----------



## microed

I'm not old enough to play golf yet, so I hope to be at the track this Friday.


----------



## crispy

I'll still be on Hatteras island NC so I guess I'm out too...

BTW, no Crispins eaten by sharks yet.


----------



## RollingChicane

I will be there with VTA and USGT


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

How to combine golf and racing.


----------



## FrankNitti

RollingChicane said:


> I will be there with VTA and USGT


Put me down for USGT :thumbsup:


----------



## pitchblack26

Might be there for both also


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be racing on Friday. Regardless of what class I race, I'm going to have fun. 

Win or lose, I can always enjoy working on cars, hanging out with friends, and watching everyone else race.

----------

Slightly off-topic, I saw a Porsche Panamerica this afternoon that looked really good. It was an all white car, but it had dark tinted windows. It also had dark rear light/lens covers and black wheels. The white with black accents really suited the design very well.

I wonder how any USGT body would look with the same overall treatment?


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm out Friday again too. Work has me at a golf outing.
> 
> Truth is, id much rather be racing.


Hmmm, sounds like you need a substitute at your outing and I can instantly think of a volunteer (unless it's raining).

OR, a caddie. We get $40, capped fee by USGA Am events, so tips and expenses should be generous!


----------



## regets ama

microed said:


> I'm not old enough to play golf yet, so I hope to be at the track this Friday.


Dont loose hope, grasshoper. You too will reach the age, as we all know "It's the greatest game ever played".


----------



## davidl

regets ama said:


> Dont loose hope, grasshoper. You too will reach the age, as we all know "It's the greatest game ever played".


I agree to some degree. Golf is the greatest individual game ever invented. Baseball is the greatest team game ever invented. You can not compare the two.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Dang, that Charles Ray fellow is rockin' the USVTA Points Series! 

Indy Dave is right up there too.

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why


----------



## pitchblack26

Baseball????? They still play that?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Hopefully more Indy Locals sign up this year, I think it's a good way to say thanks by signing up and giving the fellas $15 that run the VTA site keep the rules in order because I think they do a good job. That price includes participation in both VTA and USGT and from what I understand the top 10% get prizes. I only managed to get up so high on the scoring sheet because a lot of other locals did not sign up for the Nationwide VTA points series. Maybe I'll get a red ribbon? Is that the color for second? Lol! 

What is it Ricky Bobby said, "if you ain't first your last"?

Thanks Scott, now you've not only painted a bullseye on my bumper but definitely one on Jeremiah's cause it looks as if he's going to win USGT!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They said in the USVTA forum that they are adding F1 to the series too I believe I read. F1 running in Nashville too this September. I love watching that class.


----------



## davidl

Went by Indy RC Raceway at the normal time I show up and the door wasn't open. Sign had been changed to open Friday at 5:00 in lieu of 3:00. That sucks.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> Went by Indy RC Raceway at the normal time I show up and the door wasn't open. Sign had been changed to open Friday at 5:00 in lieu of 3:00. That sucks.


Scott posted info about that a few days ago. You must have missed that.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Important: Doug emailed me and asked me to change the Indy RC hours on the website. He said that starting this Friday, Indy RC will not open before 5 PM. He said that would continue until the October/fall racing season. That might effect a few of you who like to arrive early on Friday.
> 
> Scott


The weather prevented me from making it tonight. Flooding everywhere on the westside.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Pretty good traction up here at The Gate so far. There are some fast VTA's and USGT's. Got in about 3 hours of practice tonight. The track should be real grooved up by noon tomorrow.


----------



## davidl

microed said:


> Scott posted info about that a few days ago. You must have missed that.
> 
> 
> 
> The weather prevented me from making it tonight. Flooding everywhere on the westside.



Yea, I missed it. I looked quickly before going over and still didn't see it. And the rain here almost floated the track away. Roof leak over my pit and I had to move over. VTA and USGT both had an A main. The track had a challenge to it. Appeared to be an easy layout, but the fast line was difficult to consistently hit, so lap time would vary a bit.


----------



## davidl

*Iowa Corn*

I see M. Reggio lurking on this page. Good luck to him and his team as they challenge for the Big Corn Cob trophy in Iowa. They were pretty fair in Milwaukee last weekend racing for the Big Cheese.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hope Friday was a good turnout? I'm MIA again this week on Friday... family cookout for Brownsburg Band Boosters.

I DO hope to go to the Silver Crown race at Lucas Oil Raceway on Thursday night. Weather should be perfect. 

Think they'd mind if I race some practice on their track with my 1/10th scale VTA car?

http://www.usacracing.com/news/silver-crown/item/4737-silver-crown-eyes-rich-vogler-classic-july-23


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ready to go for tomorrow night's racing.:freak:


----------



## TEAM PBR

It's Friday!!!! I'll be there going slow in vta


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> It's Friday!!!! I'll be there going slow in vta


Hey, that's my job! Gosh, you miss a few Fridays and somebody takes over your role.


----------



## TEAM PBR

It's a tough job but somebody has to do it so I figured in your absence I'd take up the slack for a couple weeks. I thought I was 1 spot up from last place last Friday but turns out I was a lap behind who I thought I was racing for position so that was funny. If you go in expecting last place every week there's never any disappointment :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Right, when some one takes me out, I think, "well, they knocked me into last place from last place." LOL.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*IF* there is interest this winter in trying to get F1 going again, the USVTA F1 rules are below which follow the UF1 rules. *IF* we were to try this class again, it would make sense to use these rules IMO because they would be much more universal.


_New this year for the USVTA Points Championship will be an F1 class. We will be following the basic "UF1" rules which have been most common in the USA. Note: rules may change as we work our way through this first season. We would have to decide on a 21.5 vs. 25.5 motor choice for Indy RC.

Formula 1 – 2014

Motor: ROAR-Legal 21.5 stock motor with ROAR approved rotors only (25.5 optional).
ESC: ROAR-Legal ESC set on non-boost.
Tires: Rubber only, F1 scale. Must be available to the general public.
Body: F1 scale, molded front/rear wing .
Drive: 2-wheel rear drive cars only
Width: 190mm max
Wheelbase: 270mm max Battery: 2S LiPo or 6-Cell NiMh, long or short packs
Battery Max Voltage: 8.40v 
Minimum Weight: 1050g
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Suspension: All suspensions allowed, including IFS suspensions 
Driving Aids: None allowed 

Brushless Motor Rules
ROAR motor rules are used for this racing program- all participants must use ROAR legal and approved 21.5 brushless motors. For a list of legal 21.5 motors visit: http://www.roarracing.org (25.5 optional - see end note)

Tuning Rotors
Tuning rotors are legal in racing, but the rotors must be ROAR legal Stock/Spec tuning rotors approved for the motor for which it was designed. The rotor can’t exceed the maximum length, diameter and magnet thickness designated for Stock/Spec racing under ROAR rules. Tuning rotors may not exceed 12.5mm in diameter. The length of the magnet may not exceed 25mm. Some or most motor manufactures offer tuning rotors that have shorter magnets than 25mm and have smaller diameter magnets closer to 12.3mm. These types of smaller rotors are legal. They are often used to de-tune the motor for certain conditions and grip levels. Most motors come with the maximum diameter rotor and length magnet alrea

Tracks using the 25.5 option will follow USVTA rules - no tuning rotors, Novak motor only

Tires/Wheels
Formula One R/C racing features multiple tire suppliers. Any commercially available (in the US), F1-specific tire may be used. A track may specify a spec tire and/or wheel at their discretion. Any custom/hand-made tires are not allowed. Wheels must be F1 specific, spoked wheels. No additional aerodynamic dish inserts may be used other than the ones supplied with the body kit. Any tire inserts can be used.

Bodies
Any post-2000 (year) Lexan Formula 1 body to be used for racing as long as it is mass-produced and readily available to buy at any retailer. All panels must be painted, which includes side pods (if added separately). Barge boards and airboxes must also be attached and painted. Hard plastic parts like mirrors, side pylons or nose-mounted cameras are encouraged but not mandatory.

Front Wing
Any mass-produced front wing may also be used. It must be the original hard plastic front Tamiya-type wing; no polycarbonate/Lexan wings allowed.

Rear Wing
Any Tamiya-style, hard plastic rear wing may be used. While the center plates and mounting section must remain stock, the side dams can be replaced with Lexan or carbon fiber. The shape can be customized but must retain the original leading and trailing design (leading edge must not extend past the leading edge of the center plate; trailing edge must not extend more than 22mm past the trailing edge of the center plates). The rear wing cannot be higher than the top of the air box. Diffusers are allowed but cannot be higher than the rear axle or protrude past the side dams of the rear wings’ trailing edge.

Body must be completely intact as it was intended by the manufacturer. It cannot be ‘extra’ trimmed along the bottom or cut in a way to be lowered on the chassis. The air intakes may be cut out (in the airbox and side pods) but not bigger than the original scribe marks in the body. A driver’s helmet must be used.

Battery Voltage
Due to safety reasons, all LiPo batteries cannot exceed a max peak voltage of 8.40v. Spot checks will be done if there is any indication that someone is blasting their batteries. Charging bags are recommended but not mandatory.

Suspension Systems
Front and rear independent suspension systems are allowed as long as the car meets the rest of the rules. All front suspension mount points must be located entirely within the body shell (no pan-car front suspension systems). Adjustable link front ends are OK as long as the inner mount point is located within the body. Custom ‘flared’ bodies are not legal.

Driving Aids
No electronic driving aids (gyros, wheel speed sensors, etc.). Transmitter functions are allowed.
Anything not explicitly described in the rules, may be deemed illegal.

**A track may specify the USVTA 25.5 Novak motor instead of the ROAR 21.5 motor due to track size or driveability issues. Points will still be counted as long as all participants use the same motor at the same track. _

Link to page here


----------



## ThrottleKing

I would not be opposed to it but I won't be the guinea pig. I will wait for a well established class first.


----------



## BadSign

I have everything to run USVTA F1. Of course, I can't be there every week this fall. I'll be happy to race it along with vta. I do like the 25.5 idea, think it would work well for our track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sorry to leave so soon tonight. After i popped a ball cup off it was all it took to get me not in the mood to be there. I received a text earlier that a company I had hired to do my lawn care had still not been to the house and I have been promised everyday since Wed that they would be there the next day and this is like the third time this has happened and I was doing the best I could to not be upset so if I seemed a little different tonight that is why. I hope I didn't offend anyone. Now I have to send a nasty letter to them and report them to the BBB and HomeAdvisor as well as take care of it myself until I find a replacement.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Friday Onroad Results from July 24, 2015*

Note: Cody Woods was driving the winning car in the USGT main for John Steger. John's car driven by Cody looked like it had the best handling and was the best car from the sound of the tone with a near flawless well patiently driven run.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The track option for 21.5 or 25.5 in the F1 rules is stupid especially since nobody ever agrees with opinions and what not. Run 21.5 like it has usually always been and call it a day. I would just dial the 21.5 back if it's not manageable.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm with Jeremiah on just wait and see for F1. My point was that there seems to be some agreement across the board on basic rules, which is helpful. UF1 is generally accepted by USVTA. Mutual agreement gets more people on the same page for F1 and more opportunities to run at multiple tracks. 

As for 21.5 vs 25.5, the USVTA said they didn't really care what motor a track ran in terms of the points series. Either is fine. So, tracks can make that decision. 

My biggest problem is that I've lost my F1 driver to his girlfriend. So, even if I build a car, he probably wouldn't be there to drive it.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Right, when some one takes me out, I think, "well, they knocked me into last place from last place." LOL.


When I get taken out, I make sure to order the most expensive steak in the restaurant.


----------



## jtsbell

Hope Cody & I will be there Friday to run some VTA&USGT was going to be there last Friday but they put me in the hospital as I had a bad stomach infection.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*F1 motor rule in Indy - 21.5 or 25.5 Vote*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm with Jeremiah on just wait and see for F1. My point was that there seems to be some agreement across the board on basic rules, which is helpful. UF1 is generally accepted by USVTA. Mutual agreement gets more people on the same page for F1 and more opportunities to run at multiple tracks.
> 
> As for 21.5 vs 25.5, the USVTA said they didn't really care what motor a track ran in terms of the points series. Either is fine. So, tracks can make that decision.
> 
> My biggest problem is that I've lost my F1 driver to his girlfriend. So, even if I build a car, he probably wouldn't be there to drive it.


Good points that I agree with, sounds cool man.

So to get the ball rolling what is the consensus to what we are going to run at Ft. Wayne, CICRC and Indy RC for F1, 21.5 or 25.5? My vote is 21.5 but would like to know what everyone wanted to do so I can have one ready if I want to run. An issue we're bound to run in to is someone will show up with a 21.5 if we choose 25.5 vice versa.

I really don't care I just want to know what to have ready...

Thanks!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

A side note for the F1 class is that it takes five entrees to get the national points so if there were only three I would pass on the night and just run VTA or USGT.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Three in a row Gary! 

BOOM! Drop mic!

LOL!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Can always buy a used 21.5 cheaper than you can touch 25.5 stuff thanks to the popularity of vta. So I'd vote for 21.5 since making it cheaper even if only 20 bucks will help fill the field. I'd put one together as a field filler just to get Laps that way maybe we could get 5 on the track sooner than later for those seriously running for the points championship.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I talked to Kevin and Rob face to face this past Sunday about the F1 class. They still have not made a decision/ direction in concrete but from the feedback that they have gotten most of the tracks are running them with 25.5's in them. Another thing is that they said that there would likely be three tires to run all of them essentially the same but under different branding. Tamiya 1032, 1031, and the Shimizu 72,71 and CRC are all the same tire they tell me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> Can always buy a used 21.5 cheaper than you can touch 25.5 stuff thanks to the popularity of vta. So I'd vote for 21.5 since making it cheaper even if only 20 bucks will help fill the field. I'd put one together as a field filler just to get Laps that way maybe we could get 5 on the track sooner than later for those seriously running for the points championship.


Doesn't matter to me but I found 4 different 25.5 motors under $85 and then the Novak for $95 at Stormer Hobbies. Also you can use a Novak 12.5 rotor to make that one more competitive to the others.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> I talked to Kevin and Rob face to face this past Sunday about the F1 class. They still have not made a decision/ direction in concrete but from the feedback that they have gotten most of the tracks are running them with 25.5's in them. Another thing is that they said that there would likely be three tires to run all of them essentially the same but under different branding. Tamiya 1032, 1031, and the Shimizu 72,71 and CRC are all the same tire they tell me.


I'm down for 25.5 in F1 as long as it's not just Novak motors only.

As far as tires I'll run what I have until the class get's consistent numbers. I have the rubber kit tires on two or three of mine.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Whatever I suppose but I'm gonna say I'm out if they do the Novak only 25.5 thing. I'm already a field filler in vta with their 100 dollar motor so unless they ok the 50 dollar speed zone or speed passion then it's just not worth it for me to build a car just to help car counts. And cost wise I was referring to used equipment. I can buy used 21.5 motors on ebay for 30 dollars all day long whereas there is never a novak 25.5 go under 50 dollars except the ocassional scuzy looking ss.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It is any ROAR legal 25.5 not Novak only. I know at the Gate I saw a few fast guys running the Novak due to its smoothness which is very important with the F1 chassis well I only know what the 104 likes the newer cars might be totally different.


----------



## BadSign

My new airbrush arrived today. Laying some paint on my vta body soon.

I have a 21.5 in my F1 car, but if we can go any brand 25.5, i'll be fine switching.


----------



## BadSign

I practice with a 21.5 in my crc car at summit back in the spring. There was plenty of traction, so it hooked up fine. That may be different with the carpet at irc, though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Airbrushed this Porsche Colt 962 body for a guy in Oklahoma. He said they run a 1/10th class out there were everyone is using Vaterra or HPI sprint chassis. Interesting. I like the colors/scheme he asked for. Decals really set it off when it was done.

Here's the body source: http://www.rcmart.com/active-hobby-gt008-porsche-190mm-p-21093.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Also, here's the Fun Run Saturday's flyer from Hobbytown that Dave sent me. Several more of them left. 

I was told attendance has been pretty good. The September and October dates are one day off.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Quiet on here, anyone running tomorrow night? I plan on being there slowing down the vta field while they pass me.


----------



## crispy

I'll be there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm actually able to race tonight! First time in over a month!

My daughters are going to the One Direction concert at Lucas Oil, so I'm dropping them off, racing, then picking them up when the show is over. As a result, please know that we will have to adjust the entire evening's schedule so that I can leave to get them on time. 

I am surprised Crispy will be there tonight. If figured he'd be at the One Directon concert.


----------



## FrankNitti

[quote. As a result, please know that we will have to adjust the entire evening's schedule so that I can leave to get them on time. 



> I'm 99.9% sure we will be done way before the concert ends. :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there tonight!!!! Friday night racing!!


----------



## regets ama

tripping down to columbus saturday for a full usgt field.

running 1/12 13.5 in prep of southern nats as well.

expecting crispy to take vta at slots tonight!


----------



## jtsbell

No cody &I tonight as he has a doctor app @ 4:15.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> I'm 99.9% sure we will be done way before the concert ends. :thumbsup:


I just hope they stop screaming on the way home. :freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Results 7/31/15


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results from Friday - July 31, 2015*

All hail the Throttle King Jeremiah Ward! Ain't even no point in trying for a win in VTA cause your always gonna be running for second with that cat on the prowl. Vroom vroom! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Entry fee's alone do not help a Track survive*

Nice night hanging out in the misfits corner. Thanks for letting me race the Associated TC4 green slimer Tony, that thing was fun to drive and would have been great to have several like it out there running together instead of running away. It was cool to hang out but with the consistent crummy attendance over the last several weeks and the lack of any evenness for all that'll be enough for me to put the breaks on Friday for awhile and jump to other days and tracks where the attendance is better that people who used to run on Friday went to. I know I can take months off at a time from Friday at Indy RC and come back to the same 4 or 5 people on the top tier of the drivers stand so once the numbers reach enough to get back to three heats and a C main (  ) I'll be back.

On-road Club RC is weird and a mystery to me... 

It's tough to see people leave discouraged and upset after what is supposed to be a fun night to enjoy a hobby but there are different agendas for everyone I guess which is probably why Friday night is the only night that doesn't grow and add more new people. At the rate some people get along and outspend one another we'll never see 40 entrees again let alone 30 but hopefully I'm wrong, it's such a fun hobby as I pass the 30 year mark of enjoying everything RC this summer.


----------



## ThrottleKing

My VTA is a second hand '13 ARC. I just spent alot of time tinkering with it to get it as free as I can. Bought both of my Awesomatix second hand for less than one new one.


----------



## RollingChicane

I ran my 2012 belt car in VTA. It is a VBC and they sell a virtually identical car with updated options for under $200. Spec R (just ask Gary) has excellent offerings for under $200 and any TC4 in the right hands is more than competitive in VTA. 

It seems that so much conversation on this thread is focused on the perception of the need to spend money and quite honestly that isn't true. For anyone new reading these posts, Indy RC Raceway is a fun place to race with very nice folks all of which are more than willing to help anyone with their set up.

Do we have good racers there? We sure do. Do we have the same top 3 -4 people winning each week? We sure do. But that is a result of their skill and ability to understand the cars and adjust accordingly, not because they spend top dollar.

I'll go one step further and single out arguably our top racer, Throttle King. He is bad fast no matter what he drives. I believe TK has had 3 different brand of chassis over the past 1-2 years and he has ALWAYS been the top dog no matter what he runs. THAT is a result of skill and ability, not a result of money.

I have several cars all set up for the same class (simply because I truly enjoy and appreciate the engineering behind a variety of brand of cars, not because I am trying to find an edge by spending money) and every one of them are within .1 fastest to the slowest, from the high dollar to the low dollar car. So again, I disagree that you have to spend money to be on the top. If you want to be on the top, you have to develop driving skill first and foremost and then understand car set up and adjust accordingly to the track.

I'll give one more shout out to AquaRacer. He has been a huge help to me in sharing setup tips with me and sharing knowledge. His car has become very competitive and is turning some very fast laps. With his help, along with Lanracer and Throttle King, Friday night was the best handling my used car has ever been.

So, for anyone new reading these post, please don't let anything deter you away from racing at Indy RC Raceway. We have great people that are willing to help anyone with very knowledgeable people in virtually every common chassis out there (Associated, Tamiya, XRay, Spec R, Serpent, VBC, Awesomatix, etc) as well as very talented folks when it comes to custom painted bodies (Indyhobbies.com), rock crawling, boating and probably more that I don't know about. I'd encourage any new comers to head out on Friday and give it a shot. You'll be impressed by the folks we have racing and we welcome anyone and everyone!


----------



## crispy

Yeah but...

I can sorta keep up with everyone in VTA, but USGT is a different story. USGT has turned into USSR-GT with all the Awesomatix-es out there.

I'm trying to decide if dropping a $100 into a new motor is worth it or not? I know that I will still be hopelessly outclassed even if I do.

Nothing good has come out of Awesomatix inroads into the lower level classes.

I do enjoy watching you guys looking for your expensive parts all over the track though...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Yeah but...
> 
> I can sorta keep up with everyone in VTA, but USGT is a different story. USGT has turned into USSR-GT with all the Awesomatix-es out there.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if dropping a $100 into a new motor is worth it or not? I know that I will still be hopelessly outclassed even if I do.
> 
> Nothing good has come out of Awesomatix inroads into the lower level classes.
> 
> I do enjoy watching you guys looking for your expensive parts all over the track though...


I ran my VBC in the last heat and in the Main as an FYI and was actually faster than my Awesomatix.

Also, I will loan you my D4 Certified motor to try out if you will be there next Friday. I have been playing around with different motors and haven't noticed a big difference in any of the main name motors. BUT, there will be a difference between a several year old Thunder Power and a new D4. 

Give it a shot and see what you think. I'd welcome as many competitive folks as possible in USGT!


----------



## cwoods34

Awesomatix has been good for lower-level racing in terms of creating better drivers. The car is always hooked up and easy to drive, so it helps people become more consistent, and I also think the non-traditional suspension forces the user to learn how to properly setup a vehicle.


----------



## Troy Carter

Is anyone coming up to Leisure hours next week for the Gravity RC race? It was a great race last year and you get an entire day of open practice which is great for everyone to get up to speed.












Jeremiah, you coming up? TC Mod is calling your name


----------



## ThrottleKing

Troy Carter said:


> Is anyone coming up to Leisure hours next week for the Gravity RC race? It was a great race last year and you get an entire day of open practice which is great for everyone to get up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah, you coming up? TC Mod is calling your name


I do plan on coming up Sunday. My Grandpa is turning 90 Saturday and I want to see him for his birthday.

No Mod for me this time, I plan on getting back into it though. I will be running 17.5, USGT.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Work prevented me from racing on Friday...so I dusted off my TT-01e and raced it (at Indy RC Raceway) on Saturday. I had a lot of fun.

The top 4 cars in the A-main were extremely close with their fast laps, which IIRC were around 7.8-7.9 range. Not sure if the layout was the same from Friday, but if it was you can see these cars aren't really that far off in speed to most VTA cars.

After running so long with brushless motors, it was a bit of a change to run an inexpensive brushed motor (Tamiya 540J). I didn't realize how little torque those silvercan motors had.


----------



## Troy Carter

Family first Jeremiah - My grandfather turned 88 this year and we were all at his party!

See you on Sunday, should be a great race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Something I always wanted to do at an indoor R/C facility was have a video game racing event. I'm sure there are other people out there who have spent countless hours racing on their computer or console.

My favorite racing game was the Project Gotham Racing series on Xbox. I think the online features of that game helped make me a better R/C driver. I also played a bit of Forza, but I didn't like all of the car tuning options of that series (although they are cool).

I know some of the modern racing games for pc/consoles have the ability to race cars that are similar to the classes we are currently running. It would be possible to have a virtual VTA race. I also believe most of the games allow you to customize your paint scheme. Just do a youtube search of Forza trans am series racing to get an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Has anyone seen/heard that Calandra Racing Concepts (CRC) has made a wheel for pan cars that you can mount rubber tires onto? Here is a link to their website with additional information

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=206

What this means is that pan car and legends racers/classes will now have an option to easily run existing rubber tires on their cars. If you scroll down on the CRC page, the price is very reasonable for the wheels only (you will need to buy/mount the tires of your choice). It also looks like they will be selling pre-mounts later this year (no price listed as of yet).

This is good news for people who have wanted this option for a long time.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Has anyone seen/heard that Calandra Racing Concepts (CRC) has made a wheel for pan cars that you can mount rubber tires onto? Here is a link to their website with additional information
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=206
> 
> What this means is that pan car and legends racers/classes will now have an option to easily run existing rubber tires on their cars. If you scroll down on the CRC page, the price is very reasonable for the wheels only (you will need to buy/mount the tires of your choice). It also looks like they will be selling pre-mounts later this year (no price listed as of yet).
> 
> This is good news for people who have wanted this option for a long time.


Good catch, Scott. Do you think WGT would come back to IRC raceway if we ran the rubber tires, say with a 17.5 or 13.5 single cell?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Something I always wanted to do at an indoor R/C facility was have a video game racing event. I'm sure there are other people out there who have spent countless hours racing on their computer or console.
> 
> My favorite racing game was the Project Gotham Racing series on Xbox. I think the online features of that game helped make me a better R/C driver. I also played a bit of Forza, but I didn't like all of the car tuning options of that series (although they are cool).
> 
> I know some of the modern racing games for pc/consoles have the ability to race cars that are similar to the classes we are currently running. It would be possible to have a virtual VTA race. I also believe most of the games allow you to customize your paint scheme. Just do a youtube search of Forza trans am series racing to get an idea of what I'm talking about.


Kyle Black would probably be one of the people in line to whoop up on you.


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Has anyone seen/heard that Calandra Racing Concepts (CRC) has made a wheel for pan cars that you can mount rubber tires onto? Here is a link to their website with additional information
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=206
> 
> What this means is that pan car and legends racers/classes will now have an option to easily run existing rubber tires on their cars. If you scroll down on the CRC page, the price is very reasonable for the wheels only (you will need to buy/mount the tires of your choice). It also looks like they will be selling pre-mounts later this year (no price listed as of yet).
> 
> This is good news for people who have wanted this option for a long time.


I would run a World GT with Rubber Tires using either a 17.5 or 13.5 motor..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BIG event this coming weekend for the Indy Admirals. So, if you want to check out some amazing submarines, museum scale boats and the way they compete in their running events (Predicted Log, Straight Running, Precision Steering), you might stop by over the two days its happening. 

Printable flyer here: http://www.indyadmirals.org/2015_Scale___Sub_Fun_Run_Front___Back.pdf


----------



## Lanracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Something I always wanted to do at an indoor R/C facility was have a video game racing event. I'm sure there are other people out there who have spent countless hours racing on their computer or console.
> 
> My favorite racing game was the Project Gotham Racing series on Xbox. I think the online features of that game helped make me a better R/C driver. I also played a bit of Forza, but I didn't like all of the car tuning options of that series (although they are cool).
> 
> I know some of the modern racing games for pc/consoles have the ability to race cars that are similar to the classes we are currently running. It would be possible to have a virtual VTA race. I also believe most of the games allow you to customize your paint scheme. Just do a youtube search of Forza trans am series racing to get an idea of what I'm talking about.




I used to race on iracing on the PC a lot before I got back into RC. I have a simxperience setup in my basement if u ever want to check it out.


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Has anyone seen/heard that Calandra Racing Concepts (CRC) has made a wheel for pan cars that you can mount rubber tires onto? Here is a link to their website with additional information
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=206
> 
> What this means is that pan car and legends racers/classes will now have an option to easily run existing rubber tires on their cars. If you scroll down on the CRC page, the price is very reasonable for the wheels only (you will need to buy/mount the tires of your choice). It also looks like they will be selling pre-mounts later this year (no price listed as of yet).
> 
> This is good news for people who have wanted this option for a long time.


We are going to stock these tires and wheels at Hobbytown (north). Initially, I am going to get enough for me and one other driver. I will order more if there is higher interest. Please let me know.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It will depend on how much CRC's rubber costs. The TCS and Shimizu tires are twice as expensive as BSR, TM and three times as much as the Contact tires. I read the sales pitch and one set will not last the whole season. In F1 I was changing tires every 7-10 races because the TCS tires get thin and tear.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I don't think we can say for certain how long a set of tires will last on these new CRC wheels. The rules of the class can have a greater effect on tire longevity than just the properties of the compound alone.

VTA tires are a good example in my experience. When we ran 21.5 motors the tires didn't last as long. When we switched to 25.5 motors, a set of tires on a well setup car can last 3-4 full months of racing if not longer.

I can think of several types of classes that have run at Indy RC Raceway (Legends, 1/10 pan car silvercan oval) that might work well with this new rubber tire option.


----------



## BadSign

With world gt being a 1S class, I don't think tire wear will be much of a problem. With a 17.t motor it should be pretty manageable.


----------



## davidl

New bodies from McAllister came in today at Hobbytown north. They include the MX-Stang, Ferrari 599, Corvette Daytona Prototype, the standard Corvette 191, and the Jaguar XKR. Please remember that we can also order some of the other/new bodies McAllister has.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> With world gt being a 1S class, I don't think tire wear will be much of a problem. With a 17.t motor it should be pretty manageable.


Concur. That is the beauty of single cell.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> Concur. That is the beauty of single cell.


My boosted 4.5t wears out tires pretty fast on a single cell.


----------



## cwoods34

I'm curious. Why replace a long-lasting tire that hooks up on nearly any surface (foam) for a tire that doesn't? Specifically WGT.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I'm curious. Why replace a long-lasting tire that hooks up on nearly any surface (foam) for a tire that doesn't? Specifically WGT.


I asked the same thing when tc switched from foam to rubber.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

cwoods34 said:


> I'm curious. Why replace a long-lasting tire that hooks up on nearly any surface (foam) for a tire that doesn't? Specifically WGT.


No one is suggesting that WGT should switch to rubber tires. WGT has very established rules in place that work well for that class.

I originally posted the info about the new CRC wheels because there are some individuals locally who have been interested in this option for a long time (myself included).

Personally I feel that there may be some local classes (that aren't nationally recognized) that would benefit from a rubber tire option. I know of a few people locally who have wanted to run a spec pan car oval class with rubber tires and silvercan motors, but couldn't find an economic option for rubber tires (In part to have more control over roll-outs/final drive ratios).

I have also spoken to several people who have wanted to run a more realistic VTA class that is RWD only and uses rubber tires. This would allow those people to create a pan car class using many readily available entry level chassis if they so choose.

While I don't think having a rubber tire option for pan cars is going to dramatically boost racing locally, I do think it might get a few more guys out to the track that may not be currently racing. At a minimum, it may give guys a better option for playing with their pan car on a parking lot or street in front of their house.

Now that I think of it, having a tire option for pan cars to play on an unprepped surface outside might be a great option. Anyone up for some parking lot oval racing?


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I asked the same thing when tc switched from foam to rubber.


I heard one-run double pinks got old really fast. But WGT is a harder spec compound, which is why I asked.

Mr. Smith makes good points, especially regarding pancars on asphalt, but I also wonder if some classes may become more diluted.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We can't really dilute classes that currently aren't being run a regular basis. But in all fairness, indoor R/C racing of all types typically has lagged here in central Indiana during the summer. It always picks back up when kids go back to school and the weather gets cooler.

Maybe this will spark some interest in WGT and we will see increased turn-outs


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> We can't really dilute classes that currently aren't being run a regular basis. But in all fairness, indoor R/C racing of all types typically has lagged here in central Indiana during the summer. It always picks back up when kids go back to school and the weather gets cooler.
> 
> Maybe this will spark some interest in WGT and we will see increased turn-outs


I hope so.


----------



## RollingChicane

David L - you have a PM


----------



## RollingChicane

Crickets.....


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Crickets.....


Maybe everyone's getting their wgt cars ready for action tonight.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Maybe Badsign is prepping his R/C motorcycle so he can put on an exhibition for us tonight. It would be the perfect time considering the motorcycle race in town this weekend.


----------



## BadSign

I wish! My wife's dad is in the hospital after a double bypass, so i'm playing Mr.Mom this weekend. Not even gonna get on my bike and get up to the GP.

Always next year, I guess!


----------



## regets ama

Thank you Brian S for analyzing and setting up the Slot's printer and getting us results.

Good to have an IT person available.


----------



## davidl

*Private Message*

IndyHobbies.com has a private message.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I stopped by the Carmel Reflecting Pond to check out the Indy Admirals fun run. See the following post for event info (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=5270674&postcount=3987)

It was good seeing Scott Black, Dave McCreary, Brian Brozak, and Steve Larracey enjoy their "other" R/C hobby. I also ran into Ed Reynolds who was out getting exercise on his recumbent bike.

It was cool seeing all of the scale boats navigating the different obstacle courses. It was also cool seeing R/C submarines as there had to be over 2 dozen of them.

While I was there, a drone pilot was taking some video of some of the boats oval racing. I hope the pilot posts the video online.

I have to give a shout-out to Scott Black/Indyhobbies.com. I barely had a chance to setup my portable chair before he put a control in my hands for one of his boats. I tried my hand at the timed pylon course and didn't do too bad. Although I kept trying to counter-steer & use brakes/reverse like I would it a 4wd car.

The Indy Admirals fun run is a 2-day event that is still going on today - Sunday 8/9/2015. If you are in the Carmel area, I would suggest stopping by. There should be plenty of close parking as well as good local restaurants within a short drive.

Just found a link on Facebook for the Carmel reflecting pond that has some photos from last year (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carmel-Reflecting-Pond/131094823654269).


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFKEL&P=FR&gclid=CPPA78zHnMcCFRAxaQodIK4OMQ


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*New outdoor track*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/biz/5135159371.html


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFKEL&P=FR&gclid=CPPA78zHnMcCFRAxaQodIK4OMQ


So are you suggesting another class?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/biz/5135159371.html


So does anyone know anything about this? 

How can someone not known in the Indy area on-road community open a track and it be a complete surprise?


----------



## Waltss2k

It's also a paved out door track.


----------



## crispy

New asphalt? Or just a re-purposed parking lot?

Why aren't we running races there?


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> New asphalt? Or just a re-purposed parking lot?
> 
> Why aren't we running races there?


Look up Let's Race on facebook. There are pictures.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I think they set it up over an existing parking lot. Some of the younger guys that race slashes on Saturday were gonna go check it out this weekend since indy rc was closed. I'll see if they have any feedback. I was suprised it popped up on the west side without Scott sniffing it out though I figure it's a direct result of the success of his Avon park program so kudos again on a job well done there to scott and his crew. Would love a Sunday afternoon vta race though.


----------



## crispy

So its an outdoor Slash track. Okay I guess, I like that too.

It would destroy touring cars.


----------



## TEAM PBR

From pictures no I wouldn't go there to run an expensive tc but I would be down to run tt01, mini, or vta in a tc3 or tc4 or even an affordable new car like a sakura zero or xis there. Looks like they had an oval configuration pic as well.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> So its an outdoor Slash track. Okay I guess, I like that too.
> 
> It would destroy touring cars.


I have driven by the place a couple times. The surface doesn't look very good from the car. I think part of the surface in crushed rock. The lanes are small, but that can be adjusted. The drivers stand is several boxes about 2 1/2 feet high. Not enough room for 8 guys on the boxes. He didn't have a scoring system a month ago. He came into HT and asked if someone had a scoring system for sale. I didn't take him seriously to even make it this far. He runs the motorcycle repair shop by the track. One of his customers told me he didn't know how to mount tires on motorcycle wheels. So that is all I know at this point. No indoor facility so I wasn't interested at this point.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Whoever the owner is must troll this thread so if you do introduce yourself dude. He's posted new pics and updates on facebook within the last hour since we started talking about it. Also showing area for a dirt track and rock crawlers. Pavement does show some of its aggregate but dosent appear to be gravel or rock. Really a good coat of sealer would have gone along way but maybe he'll do that if it takes off.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I saw this about a month and a half to two months ago when we were working across the street from it. It looks fine for bashing and having a little fun with an offroad vehicle.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not going to be able to make it this Friday. Gonna go down to Columbus on Saturday with Reggio and try to run some 17.5TC, VTA, USGT, WGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Lanracer said:


> Look up Let's Race on facebook. There are pictures.


Here's link to his page. Looks like he's having fun putting this together> :thumbsup:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007429065423&fref=ts

I think you have to be a member of facebook to access the photos part though. Its not far from where I live. I don't think its aimed at serious racers. Its aimed at getting people into the hobby and just having fun runs.


----------



## Waltss2k

Yeah that place is definitely not for the racer. Very rough surface for a touring car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...065423&fref=ts

I've raced on worse pavement in some out of state trophy races in the past. Sometimes you just have to raise the ride height and setup the car to handle a few bumps/cracks. And you would be surprised how much traction you can get from a few 2 liters of soda sprayed on the ground.

I'd be willing to give this outdoor track a try because I always enjoy racing outside. Also I like racing where there is a lot of public exposure which might bring new people into the hobby.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think the new PROTOform Z28 Camaro body is wicked. And, when you are not racing it, you can use it to scrape gum off the sidewalks. 










http://racepf.com/touring-car-190mm/chevy-camaro-z/28-clear-body/


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am selling my new Serpent Eryx 411 3.0 touring car. Comes as a roller with spare parts, original box, manual and pit towel never been used . Car only has 5 races on it. Price for everything $500. I can can bring it to the track. Hate to sale, it's a great car.


----------



## Lanracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think the new PROTOform Z28 Camaro body is wicked. And, when you are not racing it, you can use it to scrape gum off the sidewalks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://racepf.com/touring-car-190mm/chevy-camaro-z/28-clear-body/


Ordered mine last night, looks sweet


----------



## ThrottleKing

The Z-28 is a very nice body but I am still hoping for a Corvette C7.R from Protoform or any body maker for that matter.


----------



## ThrottleKing

This body worked very well on the pavement.


----------



## ThrottleKing

So did this one.


----------



## cwoods34

I heard there was a USGT national champion posting in this thread.....


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> So did this one.


Someone has some tires soaking in the secret sauce, muhaha


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> Someone has some tires soaking in the secret sauce, muhaha


Can't be, I have the jug out in the garage.LOL


----------



## BadSign

Lanracer said:


> Someone has some tires soaking in the secret sauce, muhaha


Thousand Island dressing?


----------



## jtsbell

Scott, Cody &I are pianing on being there tonight


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Thousand Island dressing?


I heard it is a cross between the Bushes Baked Beans and KFC secret sauces. You marinade the tires, put them in the oven for 7 minutes, drizzle a little bit of brown sugar on them and BAM, they are stuck like glue!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like I will make it tonight. That's cool. Didn't think I would. I've got new-to-me Thunder Power for my USGT car to see if it will pep up a little. Thanks for the loaner BB!

Sounds good Jack!


----------



## crispy

I'm not going to make it tonight. I know Dave McCreary is shooting tonight.

VTA will be short another two...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think we still had 8 VTA's and 8 USGT's.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had a lot of fun running Kyle Black's VTA/TC3 last night. After cleaning out the dirty steering rack (a common issue with the TC3), the car drove great. 

I believe Scott Black took photos of the results for both classes, so hopefully he will post them when he has a chance this weekend.


----------



## Lanracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Had a lot of fun running Kyle Black's VTA/TC3 last night. After cleaning out the dirty steering rack (a common issue with the TC3), the car drove great.
> 
> I believe Scott Black took photos of the results for both classes, so hopefully he will post them when he has a chance this weekend.


Vta main was fun, all cars are so even makes for some great racing. I was never happy with mine last night but spent all day tweaking on it at columbus today. Still a ways to go but got it better.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> Vta main was fun, all cars are so even makes for some great racing. I was never happy with mine last night but spent all day tweaking on it at columbus today. Still a ways to go but got it better.


Same here. 

Got to play with all three cars. Had a great time. Pizza was awesome.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I believe Scott Black took photos of the results for both classes, so hopefully he will post them when he has a chance this weekend.


Here you go.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Same here.
> 
> Got to play with all three cars. Had a great time. Pizza was awesome.


Good to see Reggio on the track with a 4.5t motor. Pizza and beverages were awesome. Did you ever get that elusive 9.5?


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Good to see Reggio on the track with a 4.5t motor. Pizza and beverages were awesome. Did you ever get that elusive 9.5?


If your asking me, yes I got a couple of them. Can't say for sure about anyone else other than you with John's car.


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> If your asking me, yes I got a couple of them. Can't say for sure about anyone else other than you with John's car.


Who has video of the ARC and Awesomatix VTA cars hitting head on at half speed muhahaha


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> Who has video of the ARC and Awesomatix VTA cars hitting head on at half speed muhahaha


That was too funny. What are the odds that we could hit perfectly head on and both cars just stop then drive away perfectly fine.


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> That was too funny. What are the odds that we could hit perfectly head on and both cars just stop then drive away perfectly fine.


Very surprised I drove away. Must have been the XRAY bumper lol


----------



## Waltss2k

Got a new setup on the #2 awesomatix, so we'll see how they compare to one another Fri.


----------



## BadSign

So I am now officially VTA member #203. Looking forward to painting that on the side of my Mustang. Hope to be ready to go next month!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Got a new setup on the #2 awesomatix, so we'll see how they compare to one another Fri.


Good luck Walt, don't give up on them. They take a bit to get a handle on but well worth it.

Awesomatix tip#1. I have used a small drop of glue from my hot glue gun on the ends of the swaybar to help keep the P05's from coming off should they get loose from the P04's.

Awesomatix tip#2. Make sure the P05 is on the swaybar before you use tip #1.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just finished getting all three touring cars ready for the pavement Sunday at Leisure Hours Raceway for the Gravity makeup race. Most likely wont make it out to Indy R/C this week. 

I have room for another racer should anyone want to go, just let me know. I leave the house at 06:00 Sunday.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm not going to give up on them. I will get them figured out one way or another.


----------



## cwoods34

Waltss2k said:


> I'm not going to give up on them. I will get them figured out one way or another.


So why'd you give up on the Serpent?


----------



## Waltss2k

I didn't give up on the serpent, I really like that car. I just found 2 good deals on 2 Awesomatix and I wanted to see what all the hype is. Granted I've been intemidated by the Awesomatix but since I have had a little time to take the cars apart I have learned more then what I thought and there a really interesting car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone care to share any memorable r/c related mistakes you've made?

A few of mine that come to mind...

- Building the Tamiya M-06 and putting the rear uprights on the wrong side, which meant that I had 1 degree of positive toe. No wonder the car wanted to do donuts in every corner.

- Not checking if the old can of green spray paint was any good before painting a VTA Mustang. While the "spitting" aerosol made for an interesting effect, it wasn't exactly what I was going for.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Story of my life...


----------



## BadSign

When I first started and raced oval, sooner or later someone else would show up with the same car in "autographics of california" decals. I once spent three laps banging head first into the wall, because I thought I was driving another car.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No racing for me tonight. Too many family commitments. Have fun!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone care to share any memorable r/c related mistakes you've made?
> 
> A few of mine that come to mind...
> 
> - Building the Tamiya M-06 and putting the rear uprights on the wrong side, which meant that I had 1 degree of positive toe. No wonder the car wanted to do donuts in every corner.
> 
> - Not checking if the old can of green spray paint was any good before painting a VTA Mustang. While the "spitting" aerosol made for an interesting effect, it wasn't exactly what I was going for.


Here is another one of mine.....

I bought my son a fairly nice and moderately expensive RC plane for Christmas in 2013. We put it together and took it out for its maiden flight. Something was apparently not right and the second it left the ground it did a 90 degree turn and smoked my neighbors big ol' picture window. 

A couple weeks later we get it all back together and this time I am going to be the master pilot and show him how to fly his one and only Christmas present that year. We go to a school with a big open field this time and I show him my awesome piloting skills. About 2 minutes into the flight as I'm getting it "dialed in" before I hand it over to his novice hands, I'm probably 80'-100' in the air when suddenly the wings decide to part ways from the rest of the plane. As he watch in tear inducing horror, the plane becomes a dart and plows into the field leaving virtually nothing that is salvageable while the wing somehow slowly spins to the earth mocking us the whole way down.

Merry Christmas to him......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My very first RC airplane was in 1976. It was a Carl Goldberg Falcon 56. I'd saved money mowing grass and painting the neighbor's house to buy it. I did a good job of building it and covering it over the winter (see the snow in the background - Buffalo, NY). 

The only thing that really bothered me when I was done with the construction and ready to fly was that WAY too long antenna hanging out of the rear of the fuselage. I assumed it was made too long to help you fish it though the fuselage while building. So, I just pulled out my nippers and cut that puppy off! "That's more like it!" I thought to myself. It looked much better. 

It was after my plane came home in a garbage sack that one of the guys at the field explained to me that the antenna was cut to a specific length to tune it. Hard lesson to learn.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Those are some great airplane stories. I think we could do a whole web series on 70's fashion from Scott Black's photos. I don't think my airplane stories will top those, but here it goes.

My first experience with a fuel powered airplane was a Cox control line Corsair. Neither my father or myself had any experience with tuning the engines. We barely ever got the thing to run and I think we only got it up in the air 1 time for less than a minute. It was a cool plane though.

My next experience with fuel powered planes was in my teens when I bought _<edit>_ an Eaglet 50?? Maybe some of you plane guys will exactly what it was. I had a lot of fun building it, because this was before ARF or RTR planes. You had to build the wings from scratch from the balsa parts included in the kit. Then you had to cover the whole plane with Monokote plastic.

The club I was a member of flew out of a park in Ft. Ben. We were supposed to get training/certification from the club before we could even taxi the plane down the runway. Being an impatient teen, my friend and I decided to take it up right after school before all the "old fart" members would be at the field. I let my buddy take it for its maiden flight, since he actually had flying experience.

Everything was going well for the first few minutes. The plane was a bit under-powered and it wasn't built for acrobatics, so it was a bit sluggish to respond. As my buddy was getting used to it, he gradually increased the distance he was flying it away from us. It was then that I noticed he was getting too close to some trees at the far end of the field. Just as I was mentioning this to him, he makes a hard banking turn but flies the plane directly into the branches of a tree. Amazingly the plane dislodges itself and falls fairly gently to the ground. I remember some minor damage, but we had to quit for the day because the tree managed to eat the front landing gear wheel. Being teens we thought this was cool and had a good laugh. That was the one and only time that plane ever flew.

One more quick one on planes. I used to build scale balsa WWII era planes. You had to cover them with tissue paper and paint them with a special paint called dope. Again being an impatient kid, I didn't bother to read the instructions about needing to paint with the dope in a well ventilated area. I instead chose to do it in a closed bedroom. Lets just say there is a reason that it is called dope, because inhaling too much of those fumes would turn you into a dummy real quick.


----------



## ThrottleKing

How was the racing last night?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got a new USGT wing gauge made up to check my lexan wings. Some tracks go strictly by the rules like The Gate and some are tolerant and allow the guys to make sideboards and the like to enhance the realism.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone care to share any memorable r/c related mistakes you've made?


Interesting how these have drifted into the air type of mishaps. Years ago mine resulted in 14 stiches in the hand when a prop bit me.

New found respect came at a small price from these creatures.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> How was the racing last night?


Racing was fun Friday night me , Lanny, Nick, and Brozak had some good battling all night. And it was a all Awesomatix field.


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> And it was a all Awesomatix field.


Get used to the new reality folks!


----------



## Here's Chucky!




----------



## Here's Chucky!

Certain chassis are truly fantastic looking machines and just sitting there look not only fast but like a work of art. I don't believe anyone disagrees with that and in reality I think everyone has a little envy when they see something so cool but the cost new or used of some chassis's is not justifiable for most and since the perception is this is where it's going and what's needed to have a chance folks are finding other avenues to enjoy RC or simply going out and doing something else. This is just another cycle in RC that has been witnessed over the years and will not change since change is the only constant, how else would RC manufacturers stay in business?


----------



## Waltss2k

Just because guy's have bought Awesomatix cars and yes they are fairly dominant doesn't mean that if you buy one your automatically in the Winner's circle. It still comes down to the driver, driver ability, driver skills.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am thinking of racing a Mini since it is on the opposite spectrum from the Awesomatix.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I am thinking of racing a Mini since it is on the opposite spectrum from the Awesomatix.


1/12 scale onroad cars are less expensive than a MiniCooper.


----------



## Waltss2k

I still have my old M6 Mini Cooper. I guess I could change everything over to that.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA really isn't about having the latest or greatest equipment. Anyone with a decent touring car chassis that is setup for their driving style should be able to be competitive. A good driver can actually be very competitive even if they have a crappy chassis or setup.

I have fun because I can race VTA on a very limited budget and still be competitive. I hope everyone else realizes this as well. There is no need to have the latest and greatest (assuming everything you have is in good operating order).

If anyone is having problems in VTA, please ask for help at Indy RC Raceway. There are plenty of good people in the class that should be able help with anyone's setup.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> VTA really isn't about having the latest or greatest equipment. Anyone with a decent touring car chassis that is setup for their driving style should be able to be competitive. A good driver can actually be very competitive even if they have a crappy chassis or setup.


That's what got me into on-road. Kyle and I were running off road. VTA was the coolest class IMO and inexpensive to try. I know a lot of guys don't want Slash on-road. I understand why, but Summit has had luck getting guys from slashes into VTA because they are there and get to see it run. Out of sight, out of mind. 

My trip to the state fair yesterday did give me another idea for a new class/event we could run. I don't think you'd want to use an Awesomatrix for it though...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I finally got the new release McAllister "Hot Rod GT" body done over the weekend. Its designed for USGT. I know its not everyone's kind of body, but I really like it. I like hot rods, so this is an interesting way to do it. I'm not sure how the USGT wheels will look, but we'll see. "144" is my USGT number for the points series. I seem to have orange stuck in my airbrush. Good thing I like orange. 










I also airbrushed a HPI Honda NSX. Stock approach with a few extra touches. The NSX bodies look great on the track.


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> 1/12 scale onroad cars are less expensive than a MiniCooper.


What are you smoking?

Tamiya RTR M05 (includes electronics, tires, body) $270

Associated 12r5.2 kit (no electronics, no tires, no body) $240

So you need to find an ESC, a motor, a radio system, a battery, tires, and a body for $29 for your argument to remain valid.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> VTA really isn't about having the latest or greatest equipment. Anyone with a decent touring car chassis that is setup for their driving style should be able to be competitive. A good driver can actually be very competitive even if they have a crappy chassis or setup.


Nope. Don't believe this for a minute. If I had a spare $900 laying around I'd prove it.

I could put the box setup on a new Awesomatix and I guarantee I'd be faster than my already tweeked on as good as I can get it Spec-R. It might be .5 sec a lap, it may be .2 sec a lap. But it will be faster with the same track and the same driver. Just would.

So that means if I can "buy speed" that means that every other driver driving one of them is going to be faster even if we're the exact same skill level.

If the fast guys were just as fast in their old chassis as the Awesomatix, then why did they buy the Awesomatixes? Do they just enjoy looking for their parts between each heat?

Doesn't matter anyway. The perception is that USGT has become an "arms race" and car count backs that up. VTA will go the same route soon enough. 

Perception is reality.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Nope. Don't believe this for a minute. If I had a spare $900 laying around I'd prove it.
> 
> I could put the box setup on a new Awesomatix and I guarantee I'd be faster than my already tweeked on as good as I can get it Spec-R. It might be .5 sec a lap, it may be .2 sec a lap. But it will be faster with the same track and the same driver. Just would.
> 
> So that means if I can "buy speed" that means that every other driver driving one of them is going to be faster even if we're the exact same skill level.
> 
> If the fast guys were just as fast in their old chassis as the Awesomatix, then why did they buy the Awesomatixes? Do they just enjoy looking for their parts between each heat?
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway. The perception is that USGT has become an "arms race" and car count backs that up. VTA will go the same route soon enough.
> 
> Perception is reality.


Perhaps your perception is just denial of the reality.

Your post makes racing incredibly uninviting.

I remember showing up a couple of Fridays ago, borrowing John's USGT car (a SERPENT) and going two tenths faster than Jeremiah's Awesomatix.

So based on your logic we should all buy Serpent instead.


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Perhaps your perception is just denial of the reality.
> 
> Your post makes racing incredibly uninviting.
> 
> I remember showing up a couple of Fridays ago, borrowing John's USGT car (a SERPENT) and going two tenths faster than Jeremiah's Awesomatix.
> 
> So based on your logic we should all buy Serpent instead.


In case you haven't noticed, there were eight people racing last week. Maybe the racing is making racing uninviting?

Your logic isn't logic at all. Saying one person is faster in a Serpent than another person in a Awesomatix is comparing apples to oranges. But you're probably right, Jeremiah, Lanny and Brozek are all probably slower in their Awesomatixes. They just DO like looking for those parts...


----------



## ThrottleKing

*BOOM!!!*There you go. Proof that you don't need the most expensive car. Why do most always throw around the $800 figure. These can be had for half that if you look and are patient enough to wait on one. The EVO is not necessary either. The L works just as good and to be honest I don't have the skill to feel the difference. 

I like the Serpent too and the ARC, those were my other choices when I bought mine. 

Crispy, if you loan me a car that has good bearings, belts and shocks and I put my motor and radio in it I believe I can show you it will be just as fast as I am with my EVO.


----------



## cwoods34

I am literally laughing out loud.

Thank you Jeremiah and Brian


----------



## AquaRacer

Hey Crispy, take a chill pill and quit being so negative. Racing on Fridays is all about having fun and hanging out with your racing buds. Only one person has the opportunity to win each heat. The one that is most consistent and makes the least mistakes. So grow up and quit whining about who is driving what and come out and have some fun. Also remember this, and it is summertime and the attendance always drops off. It is a hobby to be enjoyed when you have the free time to do so. I'm stepping off my soapbox now.


----------



## microed

Some of Gary's points are valid. I know if I had more money to spend on this hobby, I would be faster, but I don't so it is what it is. 

Rest in peace Justin Wilson.


----------



## crispy

Some? I want to know which one isn't?

I couldn't care less about winning. The only thing I care about is car count. I'm perfectly happy when I'm struggling to make the A main out of a 16 car field. 

Making the A in a five car field really doesn't have the same allure. Especially when I know exactly what place I'm going to finish before the race starts.

Ditto. RIP Justin. I don't know how guys like Reggio go to work after stuff like this. Can't imagine how much this week is going to suck for him.


----------



## ThrottleKing

If it will make you happy I will quit running Awesomatix USGT there all together and just focus on VTA with my ARC.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Scott Black must have found some free time this weekend. I've see him post pics of at least 3 new bodies. I hope he runs that funky McAllister body this Friday in USGT.

On a positive note, I ran into a guy at Hobbytown this past week who has built a couple of Sakura cars and is excited to run some VTA at Indy Slots. He isn't local, but is looking forward to running Friday nights when he can.

My schedule has been jumbled up a bit lately, so I've missed a few Fridays nights over the past week. I think the same could be said for a lot of our regular racers. I fully expect the numbers to pick back up, because they always do.

I was able to run on Saturday and they had quiet a few TT-01/02s. Tad was there practicing with a VTA car. Maybe some of us should show up once a month on Saturday and run a heat of VTA. We might get a few of those guys interested in racing VTA on Fridays?


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> *BOOM!!!*There you go. Proof that you don't need the most expensive car. Why do most always throw around the $800 figure. These can be had for half that if you look and are patient enough to wait on one. The EVO is not necessary either. The L works just as good and to be honest I don't have the skill to feel the difference.
> 
> I like the Serpent too and the ARC, those were my other choices when I bought mine.
> 
> Crispy, if you loan me a car that has good bearings, belts and shocks and I put my motor and radio in it I believe I can show you it will be just as fast as I am with my EVO.


I have a proposal for Crispy & ThrottleKing.....

I will supply my old but good condition VBC that has less options than what you can get currently out of a VBC Ghost online new for $199. Crispy, let me have my D4 back that I loaned you (and you never used.....). ThrottleKing, you can have the car for a few weeks, get it dialed and race it. Then, give it to Gary to run for a few weeks.

If the only way to have a winning car is to spend money, TK should drop to mid pack or bottom of the pack as this is by far a "cheap" car. 

Now, let's be ridiculous as assume that TK somehow can get a cheap car to perform as well as any and every car he has ever showed up with. After he has had time to tweak the car in, I'll give it to Crispy to run for a month and see how you do with a proven winning car. I'll even go one step further and let you run my AX for a night and see how you do. If winning is all about money, everyone's results should speak accordingly, correct?

Here is my prediction, TK will still finish in the same spot (1 or 2) regardless of car. Crispy will still finish mid pack regardless of car.

I will switch to my other VBC this coming week and run it and I'm willing to predict that I will still finish somewhere between 2nd to 4th which is right where I typically finish (for the past 1+ years) regardless of car. I've run everything from the cheap chassis to the expensive chassis and it doesn't change my average finishing position. 

So, TK and Crispy.....Are you guys both willing to run my old VBC?


----------



## crispy

Again...

This has nothing to do with me or my finishing position... I don't care where I finish. I show up and race when I can. 

I pointed out that:

1. Car count is way down. MORE than can be explained by the normal summer slow down.
2. USGT is turning into a one chassis class. VTA is next.
3. The perception is that there is an "arms race" going on.
4. Car count is way down. (Moving the beginner classes to Saturday didn't help.)

What is going on mirrors exactly what happens in professional racing series like F1 and ALMS. The "teams" at the top don't care what is happening at the back of the field. They spend what is necessary to buy the latest and greatest because they're racing that one other guy and they want to win.

Pretty soon they look back and realize they're running against one other guy and wonder what happened to the rest of the field.

I also saw this happen in Kid Karts when I had Drew racing. At first, they're all running together having good close racing. Then all of the sudden someone makes a dramatic leap in speed. You could tell because they visibly pulled your son's kart down the long straight. That shouldn't happen in a spec series. 

Then you find out they had their engine "blueprinted" at double the cost of the engine itself. Then someone else makes that big jump because they don't want to be left behind. And so on and so on...

Pretty soon you're left with the decision "Do I make an enormous outlay of cash just so I can get up to the new parity? Or am I okay with him running around the back of the field by himself" It is crazy. And yet they all do it. I couldn't afford it.

So thanks RC. But, I don't need to run other cars. It won't fix the problem.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Again...
> 
> This has nothing to do with me or my finishing position... I don't care where I finish. I show up and race when I can.
> 
> I pointed out that:
> 
> 1. Car count is way down. MORE than can be explained by the normal summer slow down.
> 2. USGT is turning into a one chassis class. VTA is next.
> 3. The perception is that there is an "arms race" going on.
> 4. Car count is way down. (Moving the beginner classes to Saturday didn't help.)
> 
> What is going on mirrors exactly what happens in professional racing series like F1 and ALMS. The "teams" at the top don't care what is happening at the back of the field. They spend what is necessary to buy the latest and greatest because they're racing that one other guy and they want to win.
> 
> Pretty soon they look back and realize they're running against one other guy and wonder what happened to the rest of the field.
> 
> I also saw this happen in Kid Karts when I had Drew racing. At first, they're all running together having good close racing. Then all of the sudden someone makes a dramatic leap in speed. You could tell because they visibly pulled your son's kart down the long straight. That shouldn't happen in a spec series.
> 
> Then you find out they had their engine "blueprinted" at double the cost of the engine itself. Then someone else makes that big jump because they don't want to be left behind. And so on and so on...
> 
> Pretty soon you're left with the decision "Do I make an enormous outlay of cash just so I can get up to the new parity? Or am I okay with him running around the back of the field by himself" It is crazy. And yet they all do it. I couldn't afford it.
> 
> So thanks RC. But, I don't need to run other cars. It won't fix the problem.


There is a big picture being missed and this what I think is trying to be pointed out...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Attendance is declining. And, I agree with Crispy, it seems its more than normal this summer. This could be caused by:

1. Too expensive to pay race fees every week? (I don't think its that. I don't hear people complaining that fees are too high. Same cost as going to the movies these days.)

2. Its not perceived as fun? 

3. It is perceived as being at such a high level that the average Joe can't get in it easily either due to knowledge required or investment?

4. Lack of promotion/marketing/word of mouth? (I do what I can, but there is SO much more that could be done.)

5. Having the Columbus track too has cut attendance? We would all like to think that our area could support two tracks no problem. That each would have its own group of racers with some cross-over. But, maybe all it did was cut the existing group of racers/time/cash in two?

Am I missing a reason or two? Maybe someone should go on the _Indiana RC Racing _page on Facebook and ask those guys why they don't come over to the on-road side? Off-road seems pretty healthy. Why isn't on-road?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/318194191597049/


----------



## pitchblack26

I've simply been to busy to come. When things slow down I'll be back.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Attendance is declining. And, I agree with Crispy, it seems its more than normal this summer. This could be caused by:
> 
> 1. Too expensive to pay race fees every week? (I don't think its that. I don't hear people complaining that fees are too high. Same cost as going to the movies these days.)
> 
> 2. Its not perceived as fun?
> 
> 3. It is perceived as being at such a high level that the average Joe can't get in it easily either due to knowledge required or investment?
> 
> 4. Lack of promotion/marketing/word of mouth? (I do what I can, but there is SO much more that could be done.)
> 
> 5. Having the Columbus track too has cut attendance? We would all like to think that our area could support two tracks no problem. That each would have its own group of racers with some cross-over. But, maybe all it did was cut the existing group of racers/time/cash in two?
> 
> Am I missing a reason or two? Maybe someone should go on the _Indiana RC Racing _page on Facebook and ask those guys why they don't come over to the on-road side? Off-road seems pretty healthy. Why isn't on-road?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/318194191597049/



In my humble (and often wrong) opinion, it has nothing to do with cost and everything to do with the gap in skill / performance from the top to the bottom.

I will use myself as an example. I use to love racing on dirt. I ran at JCP for a year or two having a blast. I was good / decent and won my fair share of races. As more and more folks came out, I stayed where I was with performance and those folks got way better. I went from an A-main winner to a bottom of the B-main contender. They had the same equipment as I had and I often spent a ton of money buying tires, motors, esc, etc. to "get more competitive". Honestly, I never got better because I tried to buy my way into being fast instead of learning how to set up and drive my truck. Ultimately, the gap in my skill vs theirs caused me to give up and I haven't raced much since.

Was that their fault? Should I have asked them to not try as hard? Should I have asked them to put a crappy set up on their truck to even the playing field? Obviously the answer is no.

Another case in point (and I'm totally out of my league on this one) but look at 1/12th scale. Use to have 2 heats of those cars. But, there was always 1-3 drivers that killed the rest of the field by a landslide. Did the performance gap run off the other drivers? I'm betting yes. Did it have anything to do with the cost of a chassis that some folks were running, No.

My whole point with all my comments lately is that some folks are blaming "required spend" as the reason attendance is down and I do not agree. I think folks get tired of the same few folks dominating every week so they give up when they realize their performance gap is huge and stops being fun to race that far off the pace.

Kudos to certain folks out there who come out every week and have fun regardless of lap times. We need more folks like you!

Brian makes a great suggestion on having a few regulars come to a Sat morning race in VTA to drum up interest. I will sign up for that anytime we can get a group together.

In the end, we are almost our own circular reference at times. Car count is down because (in my opinion) there is too big of a performance gap perceived by others. The less cars that show up, the bigger the gap often times. 

If you want to close the gap, add more cars. If you want to close the gap, show up more often and ask others for help. 

Quit focusing on the cost of 'x' chassis because I'm telling you, it is not cost that is widening the gap, its attendance and perception that is widening the gap. 

You (Scott) also bring up great observations when it comes to advertising. When was the last time any trophy races were held? IMO, we need to drum up excitement and get a trophy race going. Bring in new folks, novice classes and fun. THAT will retain folks and grow the racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Avon RC Track & RC Racing Club*

Just to give you an update on the Avon RC Track (off-road only at this point), we are waiting on the formal "start" from the Avon government people. In the meantime, we have received all of the paperwork to form the 501c(3) R/C car/truck club. That just needs to be filed with the state. 

Once the RC racing club is up and running, and assuming it grows, that's where a club can approach a track and put on events themselves. That's how it often works for the boat and airplane guys. Might be a better way to grow things here in Indianapolis.

If you are interested in learning more, PM me and I'll keep you in the loop. We've got a website ready to go, etc. Just waiting to move forward.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Nick, I will take you up on that since I won't run my stuff anymore as it is considered contraband and detrimental to class growth.


----------



## AquaRacer

This will be an interesting experiment to see unfold. I do believe that most of us know what the outcome will be. Interesting to try though. I do not think that you should stop driving your current cars myself. I happen to own one and I am not winning races at all. I do believe that I am getting more consistent in my driving. That is what will win races. 

I think that we need to reintroduce an entry level class like we had before on Fridays. It could be a bomber class, TT01 or Mini's. Something that is obtainable by people at the hobby shop upstairs and gets them involved. Once involved they may choose to drive a different class also.

I think if you want to see real close racing you need a class with "X" motor with locked timing, "X" speedo, X tires and "x" chassis. Then it becomes the drivers skill that will win the day, not who can get the hottest motor, batteries or speedo.

Yes you can buy performance in motors, speedos and batteries, but only if you know how to use the performance do you benefit from it. Once again stating that driver skill will win the race. By leveling the playing field with a fixed / stock class, then the racing becomes tighter and people may enjoy it more.

Getting the number count up on any given night will need some advertisement / promotion of some sorts. If people do not know that where we race exists then how can they come to find out what it is all about.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Nick, I will take you up on that since I won't run my stuff anymore as it is considered contraband and detrimental to class growth.


I'll have it for you on Friday. Hobbywing ESC, Savox servo. Just add Motor.

Crispy, will you be there with a the D4 on Friday? 

I also let DavidLee take over my TB04. I would offer that up to anyone to race on the weeks he does not race it in VTA. It can be a community car to boost car count.


----------



## BadSign

pitchblack26 said:


> I've simply been to busy to come. When things slow down I'll be back.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## FrankNitti

Wow!!!! I go out of town for a week, get back and check this thread and there is SO MUCH going on. :freak:


----------



## RollingChicane

FrankNitti said:


> Wow!!!! I go out of town for a week, get back and check this thread and there is SO MUCH going on. :freak:


We have also decided that you have to switch over to Vaterra. Please show up accordingly on Friday....:thumbsup:


----------



## RollingChicane

In all seriousness to the conversations, Im game for running anything if it brings back people. Name the class/rules and get commitment and I'm in!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> In all seriousness to the conversations, Im game for running anything if it brings back people. Name the class/rules and get commitment and I'm in!


I am going to build one I think. It says the skill level is Intermediate to Advanced. Doesn't get too much more even than this. I think Doug has parts on the wall for these too. Also I think many of us has one 21.5 or a spare to use as well as an esc. Hobbywings are as cheap if not cheaper than almost any speedo made and they can go down to 10.5 motors if someone needs an esc.

M-Chassis Rules
The Tamiya M-Chassis class is open to all drivers. M-Chassis is one of the most popular classes at TCS events. The M-Chassis class features low cost, fun and competitive racing. 

Recommended Skill Level: Intermediate to Advanced 

1. Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05, M05 V2 and M06 
2. Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal.
3. Any Tamiya MINI body parts set made for the M-03, M-05 and M-06 may be used on any chassis platform.
4. Motor Rules: 21.5 motors on the ROAR legal and approved list may be used. See general rules above for the list link and exceptions. Note: ROAR legal Tuned rotors are allowed as is physical timing advancement.
5. Timing Rules: Physical motor timing is allowed. However, you may not go beyond the manufacturer’s maximum timing mark. 
6. No BOOST ESC (Electronic Speed Control) rules: Any ROAR legal and approved ESC may be used capable of “Blinky-Mode”. These ESC’s must not use electronic timing (boost). See General Rules for ROAR approved “blinky” ESC list.
7. Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal. 
8. Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See General rules. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the M-Chassis class that are Sport Packs (a rounded profile) must be hard case batteries but are not required to be ROAR approved. Grinding the battery slot to fit rectangular batteries is not permitted. 
9. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.
10. Spec Tire rules: The Mini class must use the Tamiya pre-mounted and glued spec tires manufactured by Tamiya: items 1016, 1028 and 1029. See rule #40 under "General Rules" for specifics. Note: This rule is enforced at every TCS location.


----------



## FrankNitti

RollingChicane said:


> We have also decided that you have to switch over to Vaterra. Please show up accordingly on Friday....:thumbsup:


LOL...I'll see what I can come up with. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

This is something that I thought would be neat to do. Try to get all the carpet tracks in Indiana to go together and have a race at each track.Classes would be determened by the tracks that are running the series. This I think would help all the tracks involved.


----------



## Waltss2k

I don't care what is said about car count. It's not because of people dominating classes it's SUMMER TIME. Indoor on road racing always slows down. It's not just here it's pretty much everywhere. I haven't been to Columbus in a while but I'm pretty sure that the car count is pretty slow there too.


----------



## RollingChicane

Waltss2k said:


> I don't care what is said about car count. It's not because of people dominating classes it's SUMMER TIME. Indoor on road racing always slows down. It's not just here it's pretty much everywhere. I haven't been to Columbus in a while but I'm pretty sure that the car count is pretty slow there too.


Nope, its the truth! You came back and people left. Face it, you are just THAT awesome!:tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone know if Doug has the round case Lipo packs?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

This kit is $95 with free shipping and comes assembled. Looks cool too! They make an ultimate version with every hop up imaginable you can get for $185 with free shipping. Both come with set of wheels and tires.

http://os.3racing.hk/carkits_web.php?carkits_web_key=30


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ultimate version...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-S-XI...Frame-Kit-for-Sakura-/381190231007?nav=SEARCH


----------



## TEAM PBR

I like to picture Jesus in a Tuxedo T-Shirt cause it says I want to be formal but I'm here to party.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last night I finally decided to paint the VTA body I've had for 6 months. The paint scheme is based/inspired by cars in a movie. Can you guess which one?


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Last night I finally decided to paint the VTA body I've had for 6 months. The paint scheme is inspired by a movie, can you guess which one?


You beat me to it, Bronze!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Badsign, your answer to my movie question was so obscure that it left me scratching my head. When I saw that you posted a similar response on RCTech, I figured you were either off your rocker or I was missing something.

Sure enough, a quick internet search found the answer.. At least one of the characters in the movie Mad Max refers to the police as "Bronze". Apparently that is a slang term for police (at least in that movie).


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Badsign, your answer to my movie question was so obscure that it left me scratching my head. When I saw that you posted a similar response on RCTech, I figured you were either off your rocker or I was missing something.
> 
> Sure enough, a quick internet search found the answer.. At least one of the characters in the movie Mad Max refers to the police as "Bronze". Apparently that is a slang term for police (at least in that movie).


Yeah, I've seen it a few times.:thumbsup:
I tried to get my boys to watch, but one's not interested in cars and the other asks too many questions!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Best movie I've seen this year! Hope to get the Mad Max DVD now that it's out. 

Body looks great dude! 

So far, I'm on track to race tomorrow. Might be a little close to 6 before I get there though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is pretty cool. You might have seen it. The Associated RC10 is now in the Smithsonian in Washington, D.C. 

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2015/08/25/associated-rc10-gets-a-spot-in-the-smithsonian/


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I'll have it for you on Friday. Hobbywing ESC, Savox servo. Just add Motor.
> 
> Crispy, will you be there with a the D4 on Friday?
> 
> I also let DavidLee take over my TB04. I would offer that up to anyone to race on the weeks he does not race it in VTA. It can be a community car to boost car count.


I will not be racing with you tomorrow as I am out of town. I better get the TB04 back to Nick so others can drive it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Avon Parks RC Track*

Update for those interested:

Last night, the Avon RC Track finally came back up on the Town Council agenda. We had received approval for the track unanimously from the Town Council and the Park Board in the past. What was not decided was WHERE it would be located, Avon Town Hall Park, or Gable Park (which is closer to Indianapolis, behind Ashley Furniture on US 36). 

Gable Park would be a great place in the future. Noise wouldn't be a problem because its up against the RR tracks, but it is definitely out of the way, and no one would know the track was there unless heavily promoted. Avon Town Hall Park was my first choice because people will find the track much easier and it will not have any vandalism problems because its going to be located right next to the Park Superintendent's office and garage. 

They voted, and decided to build it in Avon Town Hall Park like we hoped! 

Vote was 4 to 1. The dissenter loves the RC track idea, he just is worried it will be too crazy busy for the park. I get that. I explained to the council, that if it ever got to that point, they could move it to Gable Park. Again, noise wouldn't be a problem there at Gable, but parking and vandalism might be since its isolated.

We'll get this one up and running. Then, assuming it is a success, next we can start talking about an on-road track. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Not going to be there tonight. You guys will have to "let me have it" next week!

Rolling Chicane, I will have that motor with me at work, just in case.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Update for those interested:
> 
> Last night, the Avon RC Track finally came back up on the Town Council agenda. We had received approval for the track unanimously from the Town Council and the Park Board in the past. What was not decided was WHERE it would be located, Avon Town Hall Park, or Gable Park (which is closer to Indianapolis, behind Ashley Furniture on US 36).
> 
> Gable Park would be a great place in the future. Noise wouldn't be a problem because its up against the RR tracks, but it is definitely out of the way, and no one would know the track was there unless heavily promoted. Avon Town Hall Park was my first choice because people will find the track much easier and it will not have any vandalism problems because its going to be located right next to the Park Superintendent's office and garage.
> 
> They voted, and decided to build it in Avon Town Hall Park like we hoped!
> 
> Vote was 4 to 1. The dissenter loves the RC track idea, he just is worried it will be too crazy busy for the park. I get that. I explained to the council, that if it ever got to that point, they could move it to Gable Park. Again, noise wouldn't be a problem there at Gable, but parking and vandalism might be since its isolated.
> 
> We'll get this one up and running. Then, assuming it is a success, next we can start talking about an on-road track. :thumbsup:


Awesome Job Scott! Thanks for all your hard work, dedication and time in these efforts to further promote our hobby. Hopefully this is just the start and we can get the word out to advertise our hobby and draw in new folks to ensure continued growth. I really like the idea that you had of getting the club going and then using the club to get local shops involved in promoting racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It's coming along. The paperwork for the 501c3 is completed, it just needs to be filed with the government. That non-profit status opens us up to grant possibilities too. Clubs seem to work really well for other parts of the hobby. And, clubs in other cities work well. So we'll see. I'll take the thanks for getting it going. I've done that before so I knew how. Of course it will take interest and members to make it worthwhile.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of growing the hobby, we had a new VTA racer last night! His name is Chad and he said he is coming from off-road. He told me he and his Dad started at Planet RC. Same place Kyle and I started. 

He had an all-new TC4 with all new components. Unfortunately someone at Hobbytown soldered things up backwards trying to help him with a Deans I guess. A simple mistake, but it took a lot of Jeremiah's time to trouble shoot. Brian, Mr. TC4, helped him with his chassis. By the end of the evening, he was on the track. I let him run my extra VTA car so he got some laps in during a heat race. It was great to see everyone helping him out.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC Results from Friday - August 28, 2015*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

David Franklin...Thanks for letting me borrow the chassis weight for the VTA car I was running on Friday. I will return it to you next week if you race at Indy RC.


Speaking of weight, I was shaking down AJ Heck's Xray T2 009 in VTA on Friday. I never thought to check the weight of the car as I assumed it was okay since it already has some chassis weights. I finally thought to check the weight before I put it on the track for 2nd round, and it was 100 grams light. I didn't have time to add lead weights.

Unfortunately in the 1st round I had transponders issues and got no recorded time. Since I had to throw out my 2nd round result for being under weight, I had to start at the back of the field in the main. I still had fun fighting my way up to the front and recorded the fastest lap in the main. Unfortunately I ran into Scott Black's car in the middle of the race and I lost some time giving him the position back (since the accident was my fault).


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Just bashing with my friends!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Here's Chucky! said:


> Just bashing with my friends!


Did a good job bashing my latest cheap ebay score to a decent finish. It had bugs/gremlins to work out but looked like a solid ride by the main except for the rust bucket body that thing looks like ya need a tetanus shot to be near it. Nobody was more glad to see the new guy than me. Means Dave McCreary and myself have someone to race till he gets good at it and starts running with the faster pack.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The best time of the night for me was the first heat of VTA even though the used $100 associated chassis from eBay puked out the heat sink from a pretty good smack heading in to the infield midway through the run. Was a nice heat with fellas that are there to have a good time and enjoy the hobby. Wish we would have more show up like that... Speaking of fun, what in the world happened to 17.5, WGT and 12th scale?

Thanks for the loaner...


----------



## rcdano

At least for 12th scale, should be ramping back up in about a month as I plan to start making my way back up there around then (of course, as long as other 12th scales will show also). I may try to sneak up there before then though, maybe even as early as this Friday as I have a three day weekend coming up. It'd be a good way to kick off the weekend although I haven't raced anything since last winter, that might be intresting!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I really like the idea that you had of getting the club going and then using the club to get local shops (tracks) involved in promoting racing.:thumbsup:


Well, a club is only as good as its members. Most of them I've belonged to have a strong core group. They make it happen. I'm helping with the part I can and know how to do. For it to be successful, it will take many more who want to see our hobby grow. 

By the way, the club website is up as of Saturday. Pages still need to be finished, but we have a start. 

www.HRCRacers.com


----------



## Waltss2k

For me the track size is too small for 17.5 tc, 12th scale and WGT will be back as soon as summer is over. Like I've said before and anyone that has been in Rc for a while should know that the indoor season slows down in the summer months.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> For me the track size is too small for 17.5 tc, 12th scale and WGT will be back as soon as summer is over. Like I've said before and anyone that has been in Rc for a while should know that the indoor season slows down in the summer months.


I always have a 17.5TC ready to go. It is a bit sketchy during practice but after a few heats the grip comes up and I think they do pretty good. It will be really nice once we get WGT going. The purple stripe tires are great for putting bite in a layout. If 1/12 stock ever goes to the spec tire(not saying it should) like I tried last season then the grip will really come up fast if 1/12 and WGT are going. I only noticed a tenth or two at the most slower with the spec tire vs. the blues I normally ran. That was usually during practice when the grip was at its lowest anyway.


----------



## davidl

rcdano said:


> At least for 12th scale, should be ramping back up in about a month as I plan to start making my way back up there around then (of course, as long as other 12th scales will show also). I may try to sneak up there before then though, maybe even as early as this Friday as I have a three day weekend coming up. It'd be a good way to kick off the weekend although I haven't raced anything since last winter, that might be intresting!


Thx for replying, Dan. I will be there and a driver you havent' met, Steve Roebling, will hopefully be there and they hopefully will let 3 run as a class. My advantage is dwindling because I don't get a lot of practice anymore. They now open at 5PM and that limits the number of times I can run before racing begins.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I always have a 17.5TC ready to go. It is a bit sketchy during practice but after a few heats the grip comes up and I think they do pretty good. It will be really nice once we get WGT going. The purple stripe tires are great for putting bite in a layout. If 1/12 stock ever goes to the spec tire(not saying it should) like I tried last season then the grip will really come up fast if 1/12 and WGT are going. I only noticed a tenth or two at the most slower with the spec tire vs. the blues I normally ran. That was usually during practice when the grip was at its lowest anyway.



New rubber tires will be available for WGT by the end of September. I am going to try them and maybe that will be a nice change. I smell rubber tires for 1/12 in the future. I don't know how near the future is but I can smell it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> New rubber tires will be available for WGT by the end of September. I am going to try them and maybe that will be a nice change. I smell rubber tires for 1/12 in the future. I don't know how near the future is but I can smell it.


I can't remember who I talked to from CRC but I think it is aimed to be a different class called World GTR with most things being close to the same but min weight is said to be 1050g. If it gets more into it then I am game. I like the foam too though. I can get pretty good life out of a set of stripe tires.


----------



## cwoods34

I heard there'll be some stiff competition in 17.5 TC this Friday....


----------



## crispy

That's how you announce that you'll be racing...?


----------



## MReggio13

What about on Saturday?


----------



## jonesy112

davidl said:


> Thx for replying, Dan. I will be there and a driver you havent' met, Steve Roebling, will hopefully be there and they hopefully will let 3 run as a class. My advantage is dwindling because I don't get a lot of practice anymore. They now open at 5PM and that limits the number of times I can run before racing begins.


I am planing to be there as well. My 1/12th currently has a 13.5 in it, but I can switch it over and run 17.5 if needed to have a class for it this friday.


----------



## crispy

Since my one and only 21.5 is kaput, I guess I'll throw my 17.5 in my car and round up my TC body so I can be the "blocker" this week!

:dude:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My mailbox is now cleared out. Sorry about that if you tried to PM me. 

I plan to be there Friday night. Lover-boy will likely be with girly-friend.


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> That's how you announce that you'll be racing...?


Yep....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Can't make it myself.Got to watch the boys while the wife helps prepare for her sisters wedding Saturday that I unfortunately have to attend.


----------



## Waltss2k

I won't be there this Friday as I will be heading to the lake for my last 3 day weekend get away. As for the WGT going rubber tire it is basically another USGT class except using a pan car chassis instead of a touring car. No WGT bodies only 200mm USGT bodies.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Can't make it myself.Got to watch the boys while the wife helps prepare for her sisters wedding Saturday that I unfortunately have to attend.


Most guys hate going to weddings as much as women love to go to them.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> I won't be there this Friday as I will be heading to the lake for my last 3 day weekend get away. As for the WGT going rubber tire it is basically another USGT class except using a pan car chassis instead of a touring car. No WGT bodies only 200mm USGT bodies.



Respectfully disagree. There are other differences such as motor and battery that distinguish this from USGT. I dont' like the bodies either. They should be more scale appearing as LMP1 or LMP2.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Most guys hate going to weddings as much as women love to go to them.


I like cake, therefore I like weddings.

I won't be there this Friday as I will be pedaling my way around northern Michigan.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Can't make it myself.Got to watch the boys while the wife helps prepare for her sisters wedding Saturday that I unfortunately have to attend.


You should bring them, I'm sure Victor can place in the top five by now in VTA


----------



## ThrottleKing

FrankNitti said:


> You should bring them, I'm sure Victor can place in the top five by now in VTA


He thinks he can for sure. LOL Sure is funny/cute listening to him make car sounds at 18 months old. I give him my old bodies and he slides them around the garage floor.


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> Respectfully disagree. There are other differences such as motor and battery that distinguish this from USGT. I dont' like the bodies either. They should be more scale appearing as LMP1 or LMP2.


I'll stick to WGT.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> I'll stick to WGT.


No argument there


----------



## Waltss2k

davidl said:


> No argument there


I don't want to run rubber tires in every class I run. I like WGT because it reminds me of about 20 years ago when raced Rc cars and pan cars today were called straight axles and ran foam tires.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> He thinks he can for sure. LOL Sure is funny/cute listening to him make car sounds at 18 months old. I give him my old bodies and he slides them around the garage floor.


Great stuff. My kids would run around the house with bodies on their head.


----------



## Lanracer

Columbus might open on Sunday if we can get some guys down there to run. Me and Jeremiah will run, let me know if anyone else is interested. Lanny


----------



## davidl

Lanracer said:


> Columbus might open on Sunday if we can get some guys down there to run. Me and Jeremiah will run, let me know if anyone else is interested. Lanny


Don't know yet but I might be available. It will not be TC for me.


----------



## FrankNitti

Lanracer said:


> Columbus might open on Sunday if we can get some guys down there to run. Me and Jeremiah will run, let me know if anyone else is interested. Lanny


Put me down for USGT :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

We need to get more guys interested in going to make it worth Chris's while to come in on a Sunday. 

I will have the entire fleet and the new edition to the squadron the M03 Mini Cooper built to the TCS spec for the mini class. 

I got to drive the mini last night down there and after a little tweaking the car did pretty good. It was quite fun seeing that little goofy thing go around the track. It is not a race car but it is kind of fun.


----------



## lessthanfive

lanracer said:


> columbus might open on sunday if we can get some guys down there to run. Me and jeremiah will run, let me know if anyone else is interested. Lanny


interested,


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> We need to get more guys interested in going to make it worth Chris's while to come in on a Sunday.
> 
> I will have the entire fleet and the new edition to the squadron the M03 Mini Cooper built to the TCS spec for the mini class.
> 
> I got to drive the mini last night down there and after a little tweaking the car did pretty good. It was quite fun seeing that little goofy thing go around the track. It is not a race car but it is kind of fun.


Myself, Cody, and Adam are willing to be there for mod TC, so you and reggio can get out your mod cars. John will have his fleet there as well, so thats 4 more than can be there.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Myself, Cody, and Adam are willing to be there for mod TC, so you and reggio can get out your mod cars. John will have his fleet there as well, so thats 4 more than can be there.


A whole heat of Mod TC at club-level racing? That's what dreams are made of.


----------



## Waltss2k

I am selling my ORCA RX3 motors one is a 17.5 and the other is a 21.5. $50 each


----------



## CICR

*Sunday, Sunday, Sunday...*



Lanracer said:


> Columbus might open on Sunday if we can get some guys down there to run. Me and Jeremiah will run, let me know if anyone else is interested. Lanny



Yes, CICR will be open on Sunday instead of Saturday. Time will be the same, doors open by 10:00, racing starting around 1:00...


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> Yes, CICR will be open on Sunday instead of Saturday. Time will be the same, doors open by 10:00, racing starting around 1:00...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TazFND7

I'II be there for stock and 13.5 1/12th


----------



## crispy

I'm not going to make it tonight.

What classes run these days in Columbus?


----------



## TazFND7

Any of the regular classes, just like Indy, depends on car count.


----------



## AquaRacer

I'm racing at Indy tonight and Columbus on Sunday.. A great weekend it shall be..


----------



## TazFND7

"Yoda"


----------



## rcdano

Is CICR going to Sundays exclusivly or just for this weekend? Guys, sorry, I can't make it tonight, starter went out on my truck so I'll be "racing" to put that in tonight.


----------



## rcdano

davidl said:


> Thx for replying, Dan. I will be there and a driver you havent' met, Steve Roebling, will hopefully be there and they hopefully will let 3 run as a class. My advantage is dwindling because I don't get a lot of practice anymore. They now open at 5PM and that limits the number of times I can run before racing begins.


No problem davidl. Getting excited about runing again. Yeah, I hear you on the practice thing. I don't get off til 6 on Fridays so practice is non-exsistant for me and have to use the heats for practice. Really makes it bad. I really wish things were diffrent for me in that respect.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like I'm able to slither under the barbwire and past the sentries and dogs. I should be able to make it tonight. 

If Schultz asks for me, tell him Colonel Clink sent me to another Stalag.


----------



## crispy

I'll be frank, changing opening time from 3pm to 5pm has a huge negative influence on my decision to race.

Like today, when I have off, In the past, I could have left home around 2:30 and got down there and have time to get some real practice in and not be rushed.

I have no desire to fight 4:30 I-465 traffic. None.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just hang out at Mikies Pub till opening time.LOL


----------



## jonesy112

rcdano said:


> Is CICR going to Sundays exclusivly or just for this weekend? Guys, sorry, I can't make it tonight, starter went out on my truck so I'll be "racing" to put that in tonight.


There is talk of possibly going to Sunday's full time if it will help to boost attendance


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I'll be frank, changing opening time from 3pm to 5pm has a huge negative influence on my decision to race.


Better yet, go over to "Pole Harmony" and work on your pole routine.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Shot some video leading up to the A Main. 

https://youtu.be/VboGGskbe8s


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> I'll be frank, changing opening time from 3pm to 5pm has a huge negative influence on my decision to race.
> 
> I have no desire to fight 4:30 I-465 traffic. None.


What flavor cheese do you want with your wine Crispy? He he he :freak:


----------



## jtsbell

Hell we fight it coming in from Lafayette when we get to come down.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Shot some video leading up to the A Main.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VboGGskbe8s


Don't know about the race, but that video went ugly early.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The Indy RC Raceway Saturday onroad racers are running the RJ Speed Sport 3.2 pan car in a road course class with Nascar Bodies. Something cheap to have some fun with. The car does have front springs/king pins, but the rear only has a solid wire with fuel tubing "dampening". The cars do have a rear pod plate.

They are having problems with excessive rear wheel hop going through the corners making the cars hard to control. They are using spec foam tires. The problem doesn't seem as bad (or barely noticeable) when using the car without a body.

Anyone have any suggestions on what to do to prevent the wheel hop?


----------



## BadSign

I doubt that there's enough flex with the u-plate, it probably won'twist as well as the old t-bar design. I'd soften the springs and put o-rings under the front of the plate instead of nuts.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I think the Saturday crowd that runs at INDY RC is there to have fun more so than eating, living and breathing RC racing so I'd be inclined to leave them alone and let them enjoy the hobby, they'll seek out help if they want it just as they sought to have a better time and started running on Saturdays to get away from the seriousness of what Friday night can be at INDY RC. Start throwing out stuff like Mini's aren't real race cars or whatever and I would fully expect to be made fun of...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have been at Indy RC Raceway the past 2 Saturdays having fun. Two weeks ago I was just hanging out watching and assisted the people that did ask me for help.

This week I raced my TT-01 and did absolutely no work to the car at all. Well that's not true, I tightened a loose wheel nut. I had a decent car, drove like crap all day, and had a lot of fun. And again I helped out the several people who asked for my help.

The best part of my day was helping a person who was interested in getting into Saturday racing. I tried to help him figure out which TT-02 kit was the best value for someone with no r/c equipment. They had a TT-02 S kit that includes a radio/receiver/speed control and no body. Not sure what the part number was, but it looked like a good deal for the money.


After the racing was over I let him practice with my car and he was surprised how fast and responsive the car was. Not sure if I got him hooked, but hopefully he will be back to race something on Saturday.
-----------

As far as wanting to help out the RJ Speed class, I tried to offer some help and suggestions which was welcome by the racer I was working with. The car works great without a body, but as soon as you put the body on it starts bouncing the rear end around the corners. The racers were struggling with the handling and even were spinning out on the straights. I could see that it was frustrating for a few of the people running, so any solution to help the car be more predictable would help make the class more fun for those racers.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Oh, before I forget, we have had a new VTA racer the past 2 Friday's. His name is Chad and he has been trying to get all the bugs worked out with his VTA/TC4 club racer. 

He got off to a rough start last week because a big chain R/C store employee wired up his speed control backwards. Jeremiah spent a lot of time trying to help him with the speed control but it was dead. I think Jeremiah helped him install a new speed control and must have helped him solder up a new dean;s plug. I also think Jeremiah helped him troubleshoot some receiver issues related to the speed control failure.

(EDIT) Scott Black also let him run one of his cars during qualifying so he could get some track time.

This week myself and Scott Black helped Chad by letting him borrow some broken in VTA tires. He had a new set that hadn't quite broken it yet. I also took the time to remove the chrome plating on his VTA wheels and glue them back up.

Chad also had a bit of bad luck with broken parts on Friday. I helped him with a few parts and Cody Woods helped him install a better servo saver into the car that should prevent breaking the stock TC4 steering rack (one of the only weak points in that car). I think Cody was also helping him with setup at least he seemed to be helping him for most of the night.

By the end of the night Chad was running good practice laps and was actually enjoying his new car.

----------

I won't deny that there have been some racer's on Friday nights that haven't been good representatives for our hobby. But the majority of the people racing Friday are great guys who are just enjoying the hobby. Sure some of them take it a bit more serious than others and that can be intimidating to newer racers

However the guys racing Friday have been more than willing to help other racers and I have seen plenty of examples. Sometimes you just have to ask help and it will be there.

-----------

We can choose to see the negative things in our hobby, but I would rather focus on all of the good things of which there are many.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Friday night at INDY RC in VTA or VTA in general anywhere at a club or trophy leval would be a much more populated class if the MSRP of a chassis at any given time was $199 or less meaning a chassis you purchased on ebay for $199 that was originally $199.01 or more would be illegal but that will never happen cause you'd get people buying expensive chassis conversions, etc.

The RJ Speed, TT01, Mini and basic chassis like that do not require major set-up knowledge and with a good baseline all that is needed is to hone ones driving skills but above all the key is to have fun.

This thread and like the one before that was closed is filled with the same repetitive talk about how to grow the hobby, etc, etc. The issue is agendas and some people show up to win while others show up to have fun and just bash around with their friends. Both are fine reasons to come and play, the problem is the two don't mix.

:freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am happy to help out a guy if I can or when I can. Chad is in good hands if Cody is helping the setup for sure. I hope that the new guys don't feel like they can't ask for help. 

I am I think no different than anyone else newbie or veteran. I go there and I try the best that I can like I believe most guys do. I am still learning after 25 years of carpet racing. Some days are good some are not so good.

The new guys need to understand that it doesn't happen overnight. You don't need to have the best/most costly stuff to race either (not all expensive stuff is better). Does high end quality stuff help in the end? Yes, I think it helps but Driving and setup is 60%, Equipment 30% Luck 10%. Those figures vary by who you ask and is only my opinion.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tad is running a TT-02S in VTA and I believe he qualified 2nd on Friday night. His has a few hop-ups, but you could get a TT-02 chassis VTA ready (minus the electronics) on the track for less than $200. This is a plastic tub car out qualifying cars that are several times more expensive. There isn't a lot to setup on the car. In fact the TT-02 doesn't even have droop screws.

This is a good example that you can buy a cheap car new and be competitive in VTA.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I like to think of Jesus as an ice dancer, dressed in an all white jumpsuit, and doing an interpretive dance of my life
:freak:


----------



## BadSign

Glad to hear things are goingoing well Saturdays and bringing in new people on Friday nights. I plan on returning in 2-3 weeks myself.

I have to say, in all my racing experiences, Indy R/C has the most helpful and friendly racers. CICR is right up there as well, because it's the same guys. Maybe on-road racers just have a different mentality compared to off road or oval, or maybe it's because we're a fringe group that need to keep our hobby strong, but all of you deserve kudos for your positive attitudes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> I like to think of Jesus as an ice dancer, dressed in an all white jumpsuit, and doing an interpretive dance of my life
> :freak:


PBR, you been in the Catnip again? ?

Worked on my chassis a little this weekend and some other hobby stuff. Didn't get to the U.S. Natuonals though. I'd planned on going, but it was so hot it didn't sound like fun. Guess that makes me a wimp, but...


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> ..............
> He got off to a rough start last week because a big chain R/C store employee wired up his speed control backwards. Jeremiah spent a lot of time trying to help him with the speed control but it was dead. I think Jeremiah helped him install a new speed control and must have helped him solder up a new dean;s plug. I also think Jeremiah helped him troubleshoot some receiver issues related to the speed control failure.
> 
> ..............[end quote]
> 
> Do any of you know how to contact Chad? I want to ask him a few questions about his experience at said big chain R/C store. I think I can help with this if it hasn't been fixed already.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anybody looking to get rid of an AMB or MyLaps personal transponder? 

Just getting a few things together to complete my loaner VBC and get it on the track.


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> Anybody looking to get rid of an AMB or MyLaps personal transponder?
> 
> Just getting a few things together to complete my loaner VBC and get it on the track.


I have an extra u can borrow and throw in there as needed if u want. 

I also sold my Xray cars to a father and son looking to come race with us that I have been helping get up and going over the last week. I hear they should be there Friday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> I have an extra u can borrow and throw in there as needed if u want.
> 
> I also sold my Xray cars to a father and son looking to come race with us that I have been helping get up and going over the last week. I hear they should be there Friday.


Sure I will borrow it. Thanks

However I would still like to buy a spare AMB or MyLaps Hybrid if anyone wants to sell one.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just got another fan ordered from Hobby Square. Everything they have is 20% off today and orders over $50 ship free. I like them since they always have ARC stuff in stock.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Anyone have a decent Associated TC5 roller they are looking to part with?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Scott Black I have sent you a PM.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> PBR, you been in the Catnip again? ?


I like to think of Jesus as a mischievous badger


----------



## pitchblack26

Rolling chicane u have a pm


----------



## MReggio13

Here's Chucky! said:


> Anyone have a decent Associated TC5 roller they are looking to part with?


I've got a decent 6.1 if you are interested in that.

Mike


----------



## pitchblack26

Lan racer u have a pm


----------



## xtreme

To the Indy crew. I've got two Awesomatix rollers up for sale if anyone would be interested. Pm me if so. Thanks guys.


----------



## ThrottleKing

xtreme said:


> To the Indy crew. I've got two Awesomatix rollers up for sale if anyone would be interested. Pm me if so. Thanks guys.


PM sent


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Scott Black I have sent you a PM.


Replied!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Since PM's have become so popular I thought I'd try it. Man is it ever painful. You dudes are freaky :tongue:


----------



## crispy

TeamPBR, I've sent you a BM!


----------



## crispy

Oh crap! I think I may have misunderstood...

:freak:


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> TeamPBR, I've sent you a BM!


Plenty of those get dropped on here daily crispy! No courtesy flushes either.:drunk:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


Oops, I crapped my pants
P.U. Stinky


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am selling my Serpent Eryx 411 3.0 touring car. It only got 5 races on it . It will come with extra parts still in original packing, brand new never been used Serpent pit towel, original box and manual. $375
I also have 2 almost new Orca motors for sale these are the RX3's one is a 17.5 and the other is a 21.5.
I will have all this with me on Friday if anyone is interested.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

With all these PM's being sent, I felt lonely and sent a PM to myself. Yes you can send a PM to yourself.

Okay, I'm bored waiting for the start of the NFL season.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Can't wait till 5:00 Friday. My Steelers are not looking too good right now so I need my racing to pick me back up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I reached out to RJ Speed about the issue I saw with their Sport 3.2 pan cars having a lot of wheel hop going through the corners. Below is their response.

Hopefully that info will be helpful for the guys running that class on Saturday.

It looks like they will be releasing a new spec car soon. Good to see a company showing support for spec pan car chassis.



RJ Speed response said:


> Brian,
> Sorry, we are in Fla finishing testing new models. Make sure to not put traction all the way to the outer edge of Rears with tall tires . Replace the springs on the u or T plate with 1/4 pcs. of silicone fuel tubing or add a 1/8" shim on the springs. You can also grind a larger radius on the outside of the rears so they won't grab. Watch for our new SPEC 10 for road or oval!
> Hope that helps,
> Rick Jordan
> RJ SPEED


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was looking through some photos of USVTA cars and came across an article about the 2013 Southern Nationals race. Here is the link...

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/

I was pleasantly surprised to find several photos of local Indy VTA racers in the article. One of the best looking cars at the event was a version of SnotRod from the movie Cars. Below is a picture of the car. I would like to see Scott Black paint up a few of these type of bodies to run in VTA. Although the Brent Mustangburger might be difficult to pull off with the large headset on it.


----------



## AquaRacer

*Racing Drift cars in Indy*

I have a friend that is interested in racing drifting cars in Indy. Does anyone know of a club or a place that they do this?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> With all these PM's being sent, I felt lonely and sent a PM to myself. Yes you can send a PM to yourself.
> 
> Okay, I'm bored waiting for the start of the NFL season.


Did you answer yourself?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I was looking through some photos of USVTA cars and came across an article about the 2013 Southern Nationals race. Here is the link...
> 
> http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find several photos of local Indy VTA racers in the article.


I wrote that article and took the pictures. 

Myron was hoping I could do the same for this year's event. I was 100% going, but then found out I couldn't. My oldest daughter, Emma, was accepted to the IU School of Nursing (hard to get into) and their big kickoff event is this coming weekend. So, I have to be a proud Dad first. Wish I could be in two places at once. 

I did add the RPM blower to my 68 Camaro body. I had planned on running it down at the Southern Nationals. Might actually slow the car down due to wind resistance, but I wasn't going to win any awards anyway.

Fun night of racing last night!


----------



## jtsbell

Cody Woods give me a call Captnjack 7654740865


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If anyone is interested, we are getting started out in Avon today. We have a meeting of volunteers at the site of the new off-road track at 1:00 PM. Directions on the website: www.HRCRacers.com

To answer the big question I keep getting asked, yes, I DO want to go for an outdoor on-road track next. On-road is what I prefer to run. An off-road track is a no brainer for the first project and for people getting into the RC hobby (There's a gazillion Slashes out there running in streets and driveways that have never been to a official track before). 

I think its very possible to do. The Avon Parks Department seems to love R/C stuff. They are already asking for a firm date for the Spring Fling RC Festival next year (it will be May 7th), so I think they would definitely be happy to host an on-road asphalt event in the future. That's what's so cool about this new club, we can work as a group to get this stuff done!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Scott, thanks for keeping us all updated.

----------

I took a test video of the Legends cars racing onroad yesterday. I was going to post it on YouTube but it imported upside down from my not-so-smart phone. I will try to edit it and get it posted up in the near future.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> If anyone is interested, we are getting started out in Avon today. We have a meeting of volunteers at the site of the new off-road track at 1:00 PM. Directions on the website: www.HRCRacers.com
> 
> To answer the big question I keep getting asked, yes, I DO want to go for an outdoor on-road track next. On-road is what I prefer to run. An off-road track is a no brainer for the first project and for people getting into the RC hobby (There's a gazillion Slashes out there running in streets and driveways that have never been to a official track before).
> 
> I think its very possible to do. The Avon Parks Department seems to love R/C stuff. They are already asking for a firm date for the Spring Fling RC Festival next year (it will be May 7th), so I think they would definitely be happy to host an on-road asphalt event in the future. That's what's so cool about this new club, we can work as a group to get this stuff done!



Can on-road cars be turned into rally cars?

I've got a spare S1 (or two) that could be used.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yes 1/10 on-road cars can be converted to run as rally car. Several companies such as HPI and Tamiya make/made rally specific cars, so there are rally tires that will fit onto standard 1/10 touring wheels. There are also longer shocks/springs that can be fitted to any touring car.

Converted 1/10 on-road to rally cars aren't very well suited for the typical American off-road tracks. Many off-road tracks are too bumpy or have jumps too large for the 1/10 style suspension to properly handle. The 1/10 rally cars that have an off-road style suspension usually perform better.

Given the right type of dirt track layout, a 1/10 touring car converted to rally could be fun to race. I had fun with my TC3 Rally conversion when I owned it, but really didn't have anywhere to race it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Can on-road cars be turned into rally cars?
> 
> I've got a spare S1 (or two) that could be used.


Crispy, sell them as vta rollers to get some newbs going. I have a sales pitch you can use....
After all they are "semi famous" crispy cars :tongue:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I would think if the hobby shop made a couple RTR TC4's with VTA components ready to go that some new people would like that and be willing to pay for everything together. If they had to charge a few bucks for their time, ok. 

I remember when I got my first VTA chassis, it was a whole lot of information/understanding to find the right stuff to make a legal VTA car. If you are already into on-road, its not a big deal, but for someone who had a Slash and an RC10T4, it wasn't easy learning and finding the right info.

I bought one of the McAllister Cougar bodies this week. Thinking about the #14 scheme. I like it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Glad to see you're doing a Mercury IndyHobbies. I've been working on some mustang, challenger, and pontiac transam bodies and have a mercury in the pipeline as well to add some diversity on fridays. I'm suprised the Mcallister Camaro hasn't found more favor than it has though.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I would think if the hobby shop made a couple RTR TC4's with VTA components ready to go that some new people would like that and be willing to pay for everything together. If they had to charge a few bucks for their time, ok.
> 
> I remember when I got my first VTA chassis, it was a whole lot of information/understanding to find the right stuff to make a legal VTA car. If you are already into on-road, its not a big deal, but for someone who had a Slash and an RC10T4, it wasn't easy learning and finding the right info.
> 
> I bought one of the McAllister Cougar bodies this week. Thinking about the #14 scheme. I like it.



That body and paint scheme would look awesome with the Talladega Nights cougar on the hood!


----------



## crispy

Smartass!










I may have to get it back out. I'm running out of bodies.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Smartass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to get it back out. I'm running out of bodies.


Best paint job ever!


----------



## ThrottleKing

You guys play nice this week. Nick is promising to bring the pain. 

Getting stuff packed up and checking off the list before I head to Nashville in the morning.


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> You guys play nice this week. Nick is promising to bring the pain.
> 
> Getting stuff packed up and checking off the list before I head to Nashville in the morning.


Kick some butt, keep me updated! I will probably check on live rc every once in a while though....


----------



## anr211

If you can't make it to Nashville for the southern nats this weekend come down to Columbus on Sunday for some carpet action.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Oh yeah! Got the GPS updated and my XM radio sub renewed. 

NO WIFE!
NO KIDS!

This weekend of Racing will be EPIC


“If everything seems under control, you're not going fast enough.” 
― Mario Andretti


----------



## Waltss2k

Have fun. I know that I'm going to be wishing I was there too.


----------



## jtsbell

All loaded up ready to go to the southern nats at 4 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys are going to have a blast at the Southern Nats. I'm disappointed I can't go. I was planning on it. I know I wasn't going to win anything, but just hanging out with so many fellow racers who love this stuff... It's a treat.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Good luck to all who are going. Big talent pool here in Indiana so hope you guys represent All the local tracks and our state well down there and bring back the hardware. Now back to my usual annoying post's :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Well I bought my first and only Mini Cooper M06 pro back from who I sold it too. I had to go through it and replaced a hand full of parts and have finally gotten it all back together. So I guess I will have it with me tomorrow night to get some track time with it and see if it drives like it use too.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Good luck to all who are going. Big talent pool here in Indiana so hope you guys represent All the local tracks and our state well down there and bring back the hardware. Now back to my usual annoying post's :thumbsup:


But this post was annoying, too. It is like you never stopped. (sarc):tongue:


----------



## crispy

Not going to have my mini ready for tomorrow, but I will rebuild it.

Can we agree on TCS rules?


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Not going to have my mini ready for tomorrow, but I will rebuild it.
> 
> Can we agree on TCS rules?


I haven't even looked at or read the TCS rules for the mini. Mine still has the silver can motor and the same tires and tire compounds that mine came with in the kit exsept new and new wheels


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Not going to have my mini ready for tomorrow, but I will rebuild it.
> 
> Can we agree on TCS rules?


I am for the National TCS rules but that is me. I know that they run the house rules on Saturday mini class and I don't want to interfere with that program. 

I don't see any reason that we can't run the TCS rules on a Friday if we have a group of guys that want to, especially while the attendance has been low for other classes. It is what everywhere else is doing based on what I have been told.


----------



## RollingChicane

Waltss2k said:


> Well I bought my first and only Mini Cooper M06 pro back from who I sold it too. I had to go through it and replaced a hand full of parts and have finally gotten it all back together. So I guess I will have it with me tomorrow night to get some track time with it and see if it drives like it use too.


Your old Mini was awesome. Hope it still handles the same for you. I never ran mini copper but it always looked like a fun class!

I'm ready for racing tonight. I hope to be down there right at 5:00pm to get in some practice prior to racing. I have entirely new set ups on every car and can't wait to see what they do.


----------



## ThrottleKing

So far Indy is a bit off pace. The carpet is taking a bit to get used to. The grip level is weird and inconsistent. Right now the Xray's are on top. Well EA's xray is on top by about half a second assuming he had a 17.5 in it.

Hopefully the ice cold Modelo will give me and Reggio the speed we are looking for.LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Your old Mini was awesome. Hope it still handles the same for you. I never ran mini copper but it always looked like a fun class!
> 
> I'm ready for racing tonight. I hope to be down there right at 5:00pm to get in some practice prior to racing. I have entirely new set ups on every car and can't wait to see what they do.


Good Luck


----------



## Waltss2k

Where can I find the TCS rules at?


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> So far Indy is a bit off pace. The carpet is taking a bit to get used to. The grip level is weird and inconsistent. Right now the Xray's are on top. Well EA's xray is on top by about half a second assuming he had a 17.5 in it.
> 
> Hopefully the ice cold Modelo will give me and Reggio the speed we are looking for.LOL


You got spoiled by Sorex 28s didn't ya?


----------



## Lanracer

cwoods34 said:


> You got spoiled by Sorex 28s didn't ya?


Maybe someone watered down his SXT 3.0 :>)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Can't race tonight at Indy RC. Homecoming Game/Parade in Brownsburg. 

Check out this commercial when you get a chance! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1_kwxzU4wL4


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Can't race tonight at Indy RC. Homecoming Game/Parade in Brownsburg.
> 
> Check out this commercial when you get a chance!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1_kwxzU4wL4



Cool. Can you believe they used to race next to those trees?


----------



## TazFND7

Waltss2k said:


> Where can I find the TCS rules at?




Try this.http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#.VfyI21fD9J8


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> Cool. Can you believe they used to race next to those trees?


 I think it must've been a logistical nightmare to get all the necessary permissions and things to even shoot that commercial.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> You got spoiled by Sorex 28s didn't ya?


I think so.LOL


----------



## regets ama

*Slots*

Super qual and A main by B Smith in VTA. Brought his A game and 2009 "X" machine (only 6 year old model but still probably newer than his TC4).

Thomas H stepping out in USGT for a one run A main win, first time on the track in some kind of "shaft drive" machine.

Wouldn't mind seeing kinder/gentler racing; didn't bother my runs but the newer folks need to see how *it can be done*. I have to repeat that same message to myself every time I hear the tone and sometimes forget half way through.

Looking to Columbus Sunday, hear there's some Mod TC action going on, maybe another VTA run for two Sundays in a row.


----------



## BadSign

Got a servo for s411 today, should be ready for vta Friday or next.


----------



## Waltss2k

I would have to say for me and this may be for some others, but after working all day (as I have a physical labor job ) that to get home grab my rc stuff and race to get to the track then have 2 hours of practice track time. That by the time we get into the mains I'm wiped out. I didn't think that I drove too bad until the main and by then I tapped the rail a handful of times and hit the corner going into the back stretch a small handful of times. So that didn't help my run in the main. It's kinda tough racing on Friday nights sometimes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I agree Walt. Friday nights are often tough for me too. I'm whooped most weeks. I really liked those Sunday afternoons we used to have at RCAR. I was new to it all then. In at 1 PM I think and home by dinner most Sunday's. That was a cool place while it lasted. Was it after RCAR closed that Indy RC doubled their track size? I can't remember. Happy to be racing there now. Good group of racers.


----------



## jonesy112

If you guys like the Sunday racing, Columbus has switched their days in the weekends. Racing is everybsunday now. Doors at 10, Quals start at 1, and home back in Plainfield by 630 (even with staying to tuna. Few packs after the mains). With that being said, I'm out to door and headed to the track. See you all there!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm hoping to do that soon for sure. Especially once the weather chills. We've been RC flying on Sunday's lately.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought I'd check out the racing at the Southern Nats, but right now the video isn't loading. However, it looks like Cody Armes is qualified 1st in VTA and Jeremiah Ward is qualified 2nd.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

After the 1st of the triple A-mains at the Southern Nationals, Jeremiah Ward is 1st and Cody Armes is 2nd. Cody lead early but made a few mistakes and fell down to 4th during the race. He was able to work his way back up to 2nd though. Jeremiah didn't make any mistakes and lapped the field.

Good job guys for representing Indy RC VTA racers!!


----------



## pitchblack26

It wasn't even THAT close. Jeremiah is in a zone


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> After the 1st of the triple A-mains at the Southern Nationals, Jeremiah Ward is 1st and Cody Armes is 2nd. Cody lead early but made a few mistakes and fell down to 4th during the race. He was able to work his way back up to 2nd though. Jeremiah didn't make any mistakes and lapped the field.
> 
> Good job guys for representing Indy RC VTA racers!!


I pick Jeremiah to win!

Who else is there?


----------



## crispy

I'm looking at the results and heat sheets on their website.

What is "Trans Am Invite"? It has the same drivers as the "Pro" class.

Only 29 VTA cars this year.

Jeremiah and Reggio both out on lap 7 of the TC A Main. Going by a box score only, that looks like they took each other out. Hope not.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If I recall, the Trans Am invite is a class with special Novak hand-out 25.5 motors (with locked timing?) that were all built to identical specs. Basically a way to test and reward the best setup/driver.


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> I'm looking at the results and heat sheets on their website.
> 
> What is "Trans Am Invite"? It has the same drivers as the "Pro" class.
> 
> Only 29 VTA cars this year.
> 
> Jeremiah and Reggio both out on lap 7 of the TC A Main. Going by a box score only, that looks like they took each other out. Hope not.



JW and Reggio were separate incidents, they 
had to restart that main because 3rd place stripped spur on start.


----------



## Lanracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> After the 1st of the triple A-mains at the Southern Nationals, Jeremiah Ward is 1st and Cody Armes is 2nd. Cody lead early but made a few mistakes and fell down to 4th during the race. He was able to work his way back up to 2nd though. Jeremiah didn't make any mistakes and lapped the field.
> 
> Good job guys for representing Indy RC VTA racers!!


I think video and results went down now. Can't get it to work anymore


----------



## Lanracer

Lanracer said:


> I think video and results went down now. Can't get it to work anymore


They lost power down there, ouch


----------



## Here's Chucky!

How much cash do you win at the Southern Nationals? Is there a breakdown for first through last? Is it a trophy race? I can't find the breakdown anywhere.


----------



## Lanracer

Here's Chucky! said:


> How much cash do you win at the Southern Nationals? Is there a breakdown for first through last? Is it a trophy race? I can't find the breakdown anywhere.


No cash, live rc has results if u go under events and thunder rc raceway


----------



## crispy

Lanracer said:


> , they had to restart that main because 3rd place stripped spur on start.


Why would you restart a race after the green because of a mechanical failure?


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> Why would you restart a race after the green because of a mechanical failure?


It happened so fast but every car from third back piled into him and it was bad. Their power has been out for two hours now so not sure what they r going to do


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The Southern Nationals awards trophies. The best part of the event is that there are lots of goodies that are raffled off (you get a ticket as part of the entry fee). They have multiple speed controls, VTA wheels/tires, bodies, etc that are raffled off. I believe the also raffle off at least one new kit. I believe the last time I raced there I won a Hobbywing Justock speed control, which is what I'm still running in my VTA car.

----------

The primary reason to restart a main race due to a mechanical failure at the front of the field is if it causes total carnage. I've been to a number of large races where I've witnessed mains being restarted for this reason. 

The only big race I had it happen to me was a TCS F201 main. The 10th place car (not me) jumped the start by almost a full second and passed half the field before the start buzzer. They went flying into the first turn and wrecked 2nd & 3rd. The track director restarted that race, but unfortunately one of the top cars got broken and couldn't continue. What was unfortunate for them helped me greatly because I had at best a 4th place car. With a top car out, I managed to drive my best race ever with the F201 and finished on the podium.


----------



## crispy

Jeremiah just won the second A main. 37 laps to second places's 36.

2nd place in USGT. 4 seconds back of Matt Lyons.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I didn't realize, but he won the USVTA USGT Point Standings Nationally too! Nice job Jeremiah!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> After the 1st of the triple A-mains at the Southern Nationals, Jeremiah Ward is 1st and Cody Armes is 2nd. Cody lead early but made a few mistakes and fell down to 4th during the race. He was able to work his way back up to 2nd though. Jeremiah didn't make any mistakes and lapped the field.
> 
> Good job guys for representing Indy RC VTA racers!!


I sure am glad that I could teach them both all I know. Both my Jedi like driving skills and my incredible deep knowledge of car set up.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Jeremiah just won the second A main. 37 laps to second places's 36.
> 
> 2nd place in USGT. 4 seconds back of Matt Lyons.


Somehow broke a rear damper arm during the warm up, didn't hit a thing and I went over the car before I sat it down. I knew I was screwed at the start going through the sweeper. I tried to hold Matt off best I could but my car's chassis was dragging every time I hit the throttle and especially on right handers. Took a few shop wipes and 1/4 can of brake cleaner to get the track goo off my chassis after that run. Still happy with the results. Great group of guys I had the pleasure of running with today.

Thanks to all the guys who texted and PMed me with support.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looks by reading we'll be seeing a TC7 by associated sometime in the near future. The couple of pics at bottom of link are pretty nice. Would be cool to see a nice asphalt track like the one in the article located in Indy to go run on and enjoy.

Cool stuff! :thumbsup:

https://www.teamassociated.com/news...2_r_o_a_r_paved_onroad_national_championships


----------



## Here's Chucky!

https://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/track.php#.Vf-RAFL3aJI


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...er-the-hood-of-ryan-cavalieris-winning-tc6-2/


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Looks by reading we'll be seeing a TC7 by associated sometime in the near future. The couple of pics at bottom of link are pretty nice. Would be cool to see a nice asphalt track like the one in the article located in Indy to go run on and enjoy.
> 
> Cool stuff! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.teamassociated.com/news...2_r_o_a_r_paved_onroad_national_championships


We already have one, Chuck. It is located in Clermont.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> We already have one, Chuck. It is located in Clermont.


Awesome, do you have a link, address, etc for the one your mentioning? I was under impression there was one in Ohio but didn't know about one closer to Indy. Maybe this is the same one but I'm not sure since not mentioned much.

Thanks for info.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Awesome, do you have a link, address, etc for the one your mentioning? I was under impression there was one in Ohio but didn't know about one closer to Indy. Maybe this is the same one but I'm not sure since not mentioned much.
> 
> Thanks for info.


It has been mentioned by several people. It is called Let's Race and the address is 8750 Crawfordsville Road. The phone number over there is 317-801-4990. Give em a call.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> It has been mentioned by several people. It is called Let's Race and the address is 8750 Crawfordsville Road. The phone number over there is 317-801-4990. Give em a call.


Hmmm... I'm not sure that one is quite like the one in the Associated link so maybe there is a bit of confusion. 

I guess that can happen when one nears 100.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.therczone.com/tracks/search.php?state=Indiana


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hmmm... I'm not sure that one is quite like the one in the Associated link so maybe there is a bit of confusion.
> 
> I guess that can happen when one nears 100.



It is a track with a pavement surface, barriers and a drivers stand. So it is just like the Tamiya test and development track. I guess this one might not be good enough for you. There could be confusion there.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Oh yeah baby!*


----------



## crispy

Yeah Chuck, they're functionally identical!



















Just like the two ladies above..., functionally identical...


----------



## ThrottleKing

LOL Good one.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Hey take it easy on Davidl. He is the only one of us that was around before the wheel. With eyes that old all tracks look the same:freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I stayed home today and got some rest and my cars cleaned up. Now for some reason I am itching to get back on a track somewhere. 4 days of at least 6 hours of driving an r/c car has caused me to be a racetrack junky and I am now having withdrawals.:freak:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Yeah Chuck, they're functionally identical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the two ladies above..., functionally identical...


Hey man that's my cousin! Lol!


----------



## regets ama

*Southern nats*

Just for the record:

I believe all A Main first place in 4WD classes went to *BELT DRIVE* cars (that's non-shaft drive in other words).


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Hey take it easy on Davidl. He is the only one of us that was around before the wheel. With eyes that old all tracks look the same:freak:


What is a wheel?


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Hey take it easy on Davidl. He is the only one of us that was around before the wheel. With eyes that old all tracks look the same:freak:



You are not very far from the truth. The only thing that matters on a track is how to get from one corner to the other at top speed and maneuver around that corner with highest efficiency, only to do it again on the next straight. Find the black. That is the groove and it can help you attain that goal. The material off the racing surface doesn't matter. The color of the track around the barriers doesn't matter. The fence keeping the spectators safe from cars careening wildly off the racing surface doesn't matter. The barrier color and type doesn't matter. It is all in the black groove of the track and they all look alike. Tony, beers on me.


----------



## TEAM PBR

So when you say psychosomatic, you mean like he could start a fire with his thoughts?


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> So when you say psychosomatic, you mean like he could start a fire with his thoughts?


Gee Tony. I was trying to use big words well spaced with incredible logic to indicate great wisdom, but your one word just put my efforts to shame!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Abracadabra Homes.


----------



## pitchblack26

I wanted to tell you thanks again Jeremiah for all the help this past weekend, I really appreciated it


----------



## ThrottleKing

pitchblack26 said:


> I wanted to tell you thanks again Jeremiah for all the help this past weekend, I really appreciated it


I wish there could have been more I could have done but somehow it always seemed like there was something to do next. 

Thursday and Friday I don't know how many times I completely changed everything on each car until I was satisfied. I know I had to replace several screws on some due to going back and forth on setups. I know at one time I had Reggio out there with wrenches making changes for me every few laps till I was content with the suspension. :drunk:


----------



## jtsbell

Cody and I unloaded super fast and hardly changed a thing all race long.Finished 2nd in the 1st round and the 2nd round striped a spur gear round 3 busted a servo horn after I decited to change tires (big mistake) on my part. The 2 hrs downtime with the electric off I think hurt us as I had the tires ready to go for the 2nd round and they set there for two hrs and soak the sxt up and when we went ZING no spur. But I will say this over all ran real good.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Not r/c related, but Indy road course racing related..

I was listening to an Indycar racing show on local Indy radio today and they mentioned that Sarah Fisher and her husband are building an indoor karting facility in Speedway due to open up next year/April 2016 before the 100th running of the Indy 500. It will be a multi-level road course facility with a separate oval track inside of the road track. They have already broken ground.

Here are some links with additional info

Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/SpeedwayIndoorKarting/timeline?ref=page_internal
Twitter - https://twitter.com/SIKarting/media


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sarah met my oldest daughter Emma at the Indiana Motorsports Association. She did more than just say hi and pose for s photo. Really talked to her. It made a big impression on us both. Nice person.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Sarah, Andy O'gara (Sarah's Hubby) and their whole family and crew are as awesome as a group of folks you'll ever meet.


----------



## BadSign

Sarah raced a little off-road at Planet r/c. I took my daughter in to the shop for parts, and SF rang us up. Ellie didn't realize that girls could be race car drivers until then. (I think she was about 7 at the time).


----------



## jtsbell

I met Sarah at Marshel Ill about 18 yrs ago.She was driving a sprint car on a 1/4 mile dirt track.She broke and was setting in the infield when I started to talk to her she said she was 14.Could not belive a girl at 14 could wheel a sprint car like that.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I stopped by the asphalt track in Clermont, Indiana yesterday. I believe the facility is called Let's Race. I thought someone had posted links to a facebook recently.

If you've seen the pictures, the asphalt is hardly new. There are a lot of cracks and a couple rough patches, but overall the racing surface is pretty level. That is to say that even though you would be driving over a crack in the surface, it wouldn't be like driving over a bump or dip. Also, the barriers can me moved around to create several different layouts, so it could be adjusted to avoid any really bad spots.

I don't think it would be any problem to run a VTA on that track. Unfortunately I didn't have my car with me or I would have run a few laps. A short course or stadium truck would do fine on the track and the jumps that were setup weren't that big. Additionally a Slash setup for road course racing probably would be fun. Another nice thing about the track is that there is a section with a slight change in elevation (up and down around a corner).

I let the person running the place know what Scott Black is doing to build a local r/c car club and suggested they contact each other.

I would be interested if we could get some guys out there sometime to do a test session. I forgot to ask if they could provide power for charging, but I just usually charge a few batteries before I go racing in a parking lot or charge off my 1:1 car battery.


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested and in the market for a Pit Hualer bag I have a brand new P&L (Proline ) that I am want in to sell. I used it last Friday and it's too small for me, but is a really nice bag. I'll have it with me tomorrow night.


----------



## jtsbell

No racing for us tonight as Cody is in Texas seeing his mother.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks Brian!

Can't make it tonight. Getting my wife at the airport. She thinks my idea of stopping at the track to race on the way home is not a good one. I got "the look" when I suggested it. It was over the phone too. That's how strong "the look" was. I could _feel_ it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Alright, I usually just post random weird stuff but heres a serious question. Aside from hitting stuff what else can cause undo stress on a cvd/bone assembly? I've broken one each of my last three outings with my primary purple passion Schumacher mi2 car  . Which the way I drive dosent suprise me except the fact I've been running the same car almost unchanged since like spring... April or so. Had I been crashing more over the last week's I'd chalk it all up to me but I'm thinking there's got to be a systemic issue attributing to the failures all the sudden that I'm not picking up on. I'm certain there's alot of possibilities but figured maybe someone's seen this before and might have knowledge or hands on experience with a mi2 schumacher having issues as such. First one that lasted forever was alloy bone with steel joint/axle/ pin assembly and that one the bone failed, last 2 were alloy bone/alloy axle/steel pin and joint and those the steel pin is breaking in half then coming out and causing carnage like a rod out the bottom of an oil pan in a 1to1 car. So with that being said let the games begin and start making fun of me...

Now


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Alright, I usually just post random weird stuff but heres a serious question. Aside from hitting stuff what else can cause undo stress on a cvd/bone assembly? I've broken one each of my last three outings with my primary purple passion Schumacher mi2 car  . Which the way I drive dosent suprise me except the fact I've been running the same car almost unchanged since like spring... April or so. Had I been crashing more over the last week's I'd chalk it all up to me but I'm thinking there's got to be a systemic issue attributing to the failures all the sudden that I'm not picking up on. I'm certain there's alot of possibilities but figured maybe someone's seen this before and might have knowledge or hands on experience with a mi2 schumacher having issues as such. First one that lasted forever was alloy bone with steel joint/axle/ pin assembly and that one the bone failed, last 2 were alloy bone/alloy axle/steel pin and joint and those the steel pin is breaking in half then coming out and causing carnage like a rod out the bottom of an oil pan in a 1to1 car. So with that being said let the games begin and start making fun of me...
> 
> Now


I'd look at one of two possibilities:

1. Is your steering throw so excessive that it is binding your CVD's and causing them to break?

2. I had a similar issue and it was due to a bad heat treat batch by the manufacturer. I broke my original one that was a year old then went through 3 in 3 weeks. Bought more from a different online store and they were fine. About 1-2 months later, it surfaced on RCTech that others were seeing the same issue. 

Might want to look into both of those scenarios.


----------



## RollingChicane

I had a blast last night racing! Thanks to JW, my cars have never been better. Nice to see a new racer come back out again and Mr Pauley show up and bless us with his presence. Im ready for next Friday already!!


----------



## jonesy112

TEAM PBR said:


> Alright, I usually just post random weird stuff but heres a serious question. Aside from hitting stuff what else can cause undo stress on a cvd/bone assembly? I've broken one each of my last three outings with my primary purple passion Schumacher mi2 car  . Which the way I drive dosent suprise me except the fact I've been running the same car almost unchanged since like spring... April or so. Had I been crashing more over the last week's I'd chalk it all up to me but I'm thinking there's got to be a systemic issue attributing to the failures all the sudden that I'm not picking up on. I'm certain there's alot of possibilities but figured maybe someone's seen this before and might have knowledge or hands on experience with a mi2 schumacher having issues as such. First one that lasted forever was alloy bone with steel joint/axle/ pin assembly and that one the bone failed, last 2 were alloy bone/alloy axle/steel pin and joint and those the steel pin is breaking in half then coming out and causing carnage like a rod out the bottom of an oil pan in a 1to1 car. So with that being said let the games begin and start making fun of me...
> 
> Now


As stated before, its possible you have so much steering throw that they are binding up. You can check that on the stand by turning the wheels and slowly applying throttle to see if there is any excess chatter or binding. 

Another possibility is that you have a bit of the axle sticking out past the wheel nut, and that is grabbing the boards and breaking the axles. Since I cut down my axles on all 4 corners even with the wheel nuts ( which i run low profile serrated ones so they dont stick out past the edge of the wheel) i havent had a single issue with a drive shaft, even running mod indoors. I would recommend cutting down the axles on all corners no matter what, it just prevents a lot of potential problems. 

Also, and this may sound silly, but there is a technique to crashing to minimize breakage. Anytime i think im going to hit something, i go dead on the wheel and throttle. both go to neutral and i let the car do what physics is trying to make it do until it stops before it gets another input from me. Dont get me wrong, i try to save it until the last possible second, but when impact in inevitable, i try to make sure i dont force the car to do anything more than what the wall, other car, steel i beam, pit table or portable space heater is making it do. It does cut down on excessive damage.


----------



## crispy

That's the RC equivalent of letting go of the steering wheel so as to not break your wrists...


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks Jonesy and Nick! I'll get this thing lined back out and be a pain in the butt tail end charlie in no time:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Walt, are you going to be there next Friday?

I got an M06 ready and I parked the M03. The M06 is way heavy compared to the M03. The thing was 1290g without the body and no weight added. I spent the afternoon playing with it out in the driveway. Takes off alot better than the FWD but doesn't turn near as well.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Lots of good racers in VTA on Friday. Had fun even though I drove like poo in the main.

Some very good TT-01/TT-02 racers on Saturday too. Had a lot of fun today.

If I didn't have prior plans, I would race on Sunday in Columbus. Glad we have so many on-road choices right now in Central Indiana.


----------



## Waltss2k

ThrottleKing said:


> Walt, are you going to be there next Friday?
> 
> I got an M06 ready and I parked the M03. The M06 is way heavy compared to the M03. The thing was 1290g without the body and no weight added. I spent the afternoon playing with it out in the driveway. Takes off alot better than the FWD but doesn't turn near as well.


No Jeremiah I won't be there this coming Friday. I have to have surgery on Friday as I have to have my thyroid removed due to possible cancer, I also have to stay in the hospital possibily until sunday . I am hoping to get to be back the following Friday.


----------



## BadSign

Waltss2k said:


> No Jeremiah I won't be there this coming Friday. I have to have surgery on Friday as I have to have my thyroid removed due to possible cancer, I also have to stay in the hospital possibily until sunday . I am hoping to get to be back the following Friday.


Hope you get good results. Keep you in prayers, Walt.


----------



## jtsbell

BadSign said:


> Hope you get good results. Keep you in prayers, Walt.


DITO:hat:


----------



## Waltss2k

Thanks guy's, it means a lot.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have some friends coming down from Chicago and maybe a fellow from Louisville to run at Columbus this coming Sunday. Alot of guys are going to the Halloween Classic but for those of you that can race on Sunday I would appreciate it if you would come down to Columbus Sunday and show them some great Hoosier hospitality and good racing you all show every Friday night.:thumbsup:

Thanks
Jeremiah


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> I have some friends coming down from Chicago and maybe a fellow from Louisville to run at Columbus this coming Sunday. Alot of guys are going to the Halloween Classic but for those of you that can race on Sunday I would appreciate it if you would come down to Columbus Sunday and show them some great Hoosier hospitality and good racing you all show every Friday night.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremiah


I'm game


----------



## rcdano

Lanracer said:


> I'm game


Me also.


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am selling my Awesomatix A700L . I can sell it as a roller for $375 or I can sell it ready to rtr minus battery for $550. It has sovax servo, spectrum sr300 receiver, Hobbywing Jstockesc. It has the newer shocks, extra top deck, extra sway bars. And I can put a 17.5, 21.5, or a 25.5 motor in it. I can deliver it to Indy Rc.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Waltss2k said:


> No Jeremiah I won't be there this coming Friday. I have to have surgery on Friday as I have to have my thyroid removed due to possible cancer, I also have to stay in the hospital possibily until sunday . I am hoping to get to be back the following Friday.


We just had some major surgery in my family this week Walt. I know its not what you want to do. But, like we discussed in my family, thank God its 2015 and you live in a country where you can get great medical treatment. 

I understand you know Tom McLaughlin. He and I worked together for a lot of years. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

On a positive note, the new outdoor off-road track in Avon Town Hall Park is now under construction. This track will be owned by the Avon Parks Department, but the Hoosier RC Racers club will be operating it. Here's a link to the Facebook page if you want to get updates: https://www.facebook.com/Hoosier-RC-Racers-679181468878758/timeline/

Here is a link to the website if you want that info. You can hit "contact us" and send your email you want updates that way: www.HRCRacers.com 

Its taken a lot of months and effort, but its finally happening! We've got about 30 tri-axle loads of soil delivered now and spread. This photo is a couple of days old.


----------



## Waltss2k

Also if anyone is interested I'm selling my M06 mini Cooper. I can sell it as a roller for $150 or with Futaba 9651 servo, Futaba 320 esc for brushed motor, plus silver can motor that is in it plus a new one, has brand new set of wheels and tires on it for $250.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Walt, hope to see you at the track next week.


----------



## Waltss2k

I hope to be Brian.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Out for tonight am I. Senior night at Brownsburg High School football game it is.


----------



## Waltss2k

Just to give everyone a update on me. I had my surgery at 1130 am they removed the left side on my thyroid that had a big nodule on it that had been pressing on a nerve that affected my left arm. They tested it and it was not cancer so as of now I should get to go home tomorrow afternoon. Thanks everyone hope to see you all soon.


----------



## davidl

Waltss2k said:


> Just to give everyone a update on me. I had my surgery at 1130 am they removed the left side on my thyroid that had a big nodule on it that had been pressing on a nerve that affected my left arm. They tested it and it was not cancer so as of now I should get to go home tomorrow afternoon. Thanks everyone hope to see you all soon.


Great news, Walt.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Waltss2k said:


> Just to give everyone a update on me. I had my surgery at 1130 am they removed the left side on my thyroid that had a big nodule on it that had been pressing on a nerve that affected my left arm. They tested it and it was not cancer so as of now I should get to go home tomorrow afternoon. Thanks everyone hope to see you all soon.


That is good to hear. We were all concerned about you.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

We had a some very good racing tonight in USGT and VTA. Maybe some of the best I have been involved in at Indy R/C. The guys from my view drove me real clean and were very fast. Hats off to the guys tonight. No doubt in my mind that these are some of the fastest VTA's and USGT's I have run against.:hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope to see most if not all of you guys again Sunday at the Columbus track. The groove down there is super good and wide. USGT and VTA are a blast down there, well everything is awesome with traction like that.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just looked at the VTA standings for the national points title. So far the top four are Indy drivers.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great news Walt! Nothing else matters when you are worried about your health. 

Didn't know if you guys saw this on the Indy RC FB page. Its a good accessory we should all have for the coming season. Unfortunately, it doesn't work with Hungry Howie's.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Doug asked me to update the Indy RC website. He changed the hours...they are now open again on Tuesday and Wednesday evenings. Also, there is a new comprehensive battery rule that he has put in place. I don't believe it affects us on Friday nights, but it does affect many other classes. Click "NEW BATTERY RULES" on the webpage:

http://indyrc.homestead.com/classes.html


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> I hope to see most if not all of you guys again Sunday at the Columbus track. The groove down there is super good and wide. USGT and VTA are a blast down there, well everything is awesome with traction like that.


Looking forward to tomorrow, I pulled my setup station out this morning. I learned I better quit eye balling everything. ha ha


----------



## Waltss2k

Lanracer said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow, I pulled my setup station out this morning. I learned I better quit eye balling everything. ha ha


I've learned with a awesomatix that I need to have the setup station handy and check often.


----------



## Waltss2k

Thanks everyone for the kind words and support. I'm doing better then expected. I get to go home today and I'm off work next week possibly 2 weeks since I have a physical job. Looking forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## BadSign

That's great news Walt. My wife tested positive for melanoma two years ago. The doctors got it all, but it's always in the back of her mind. Glad you got good results and have some peace.


----------



## RollingChicane

Sure is quiet on here....

I'm ready for Friday night. There has been some awesome racing lately. Hope to see a good crowd on Friday!

I ran down south with a group of folks on Sunday and the grip was incredible. Definitely an awesome layout by JW. It would be neat to see a similar layout on Friday nights if space would allow.....

(Except we would need to run the right direction instead of backwards JW):tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Sure is quiet on here....
> 
> I'm ready for Friday night. There has been some awesome racing lately. Hope to see a good crowd on Friday!
> 
> I ran down south with a group of folks on Sunday and the grip was incredible. Definitely an awesome layout by JW. It would be neat to see a similar layout on Friday nights if space would allow.....
> 
> (Except we would need to run the right direction instead of backwards JW):tongue:


Either way is fine with me. 

You just need to come down more often and bring the better half and her cookin.LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know the track down in Columbus sure could use some more traffic. 

I think Chris is going to smooth out the far left corner a bit to make it less risky when searching for that extra tenth. Torn up cars are no fun for anybody and he wants everyone to have fun and come back. All CICR tracks have a lot of thought put in them before they go down. "ROVALS" are not permitted. 

I hope to see the usual faces and some new ones Sunday in Columbus.


----------



## BadSign

My 6 month break comes to an end friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

It might be another week or two before I can race as my doctor has me on a 5lb max restriction. Plus I wouldn't be able to turn Marshall. I may pop in tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think I can come tomorrow night finally. Missed three fridays I think.  

Work out at the Avon Parks RC Track is going great. The parks guys have been busting it. Their commitment is really great to see. About 50 tri-axle loads of dirt has been placed and the layout was done last weekend by me and a couple of very experienced builders. 

Sunday afternoon we are getting all who want to help out their to do some finishing. All are welcome! Driver's Stand is next. That upper area in the back is going to be a picnic area with an overlook. Eventual shelter there. More info at www.HRCRacers.com or that Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Hoosier-RC-Racers-679181468878758/timeline/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, yes, I do know this is an _on-road _forum. But, most of you I know have a off-road vehicle or two, and I assume are interested in this track especially because its free. So, I'll keep my postings to a minimum, but keep you up to date. 

The Hoosier RC Racers is a club. It happens to be focused on this new track in Avon initially, but in the future, it can focus on an outdoor on-road track? Just needs good members to make it happen. 

Scott










www.HRCRacers.com


----------



## crispy

I've told Scott off-line to keep the number of jumps to a minimum and that if we could get a group of us on-roaders to get that Traxxas Rally Car I'm in for sure.

I would love to "road race" on a dirt track.

I love the grip level...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm getting this track up and running because I do this sort of thing for work (park & recreation projects). I know the steps to get it approved and all that. But, the future track layouts will be a club decision. This initial one is intended to aim straight at the Slash crowd, 1/10th scale stadium trucks, buggys, etc. But, there's no reason why the track can't be modified to work with rally cars if that's what members want to do. That would be very cool.

We will get the club going formally with a meeting soon. Membership might be $20 a year or something like that just to keep a little cash around for improvements, website costs, etc. So far, we've not had to pay for anything.  The landscaping coming soon and all of that will be through the parks department's annual budget. Driver's Stand we think is being donated and built by a local residential developer. 

The track will officially open to the public in the spring. But, those who are working on it will get to run it in the meantime. They told me people are already showing up out there with trucks wanting to run. Apparently thinking the track is ready to do that. Its not, yet.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photo from last night:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photo from the heat when Brian S. drove my TC3. I love seeing my car go fast. I don't know how to drive it as well as Brian. Wish I did!


----------



## crispy

Man, look at that highly visible chartreuse car in the background!

Scott, you still got that green Firebird?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yessir! And, its on sale this week for people named, "Gary".


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> I know the track down in Columbus sure could use some more traffic.
> 
> I think Chris is going to smooth out the far left corner a bit to make it less risky when searching for that extra tenth. Torn up cars are no fun for anybody and he wants everyone to have fun and come back. All CICR tracks have a lot of thought put in them before they go down. "ROVALS" are not permitted.
> 
> I hope to see the usual faces and some new ones Sunday in Columbus.


Corner is updated! I think everyone will like it!


----------



## pitchblack26

Nice paintjob as always Scott but that color is hideous


----------



## ThrottleKing

CICR said:


> Corner is updated! I think everyone will like it!


Awesome. I look forward to running it tomorrow.

Here is a link to the CICR Thread on RCTECH

http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing/894704-cicr-carpet-road.html#post14217761


----------



## Lanracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Photo from last night:


Nice line Nick haha


----------



## RollingChicane

Lanracer said:


> Nice line Nick haha


Showin my awesome ability of huggin the rails!!!!

Wasn't until after the mains were over that I realized its quicker lap times when you hug the INSIDE rails!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun driving Scott Black's TC3 in the B-main on Friday. Was able to get a 8.1 second lap out of the car.

Car was pushing in practice, but we quickly figured out the rear diff was loose. Also dialed a bit of drag brake into the car, which really helped it into the slow corners. Not bad for an old TC3 using a GTB speed control.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Had fun driving Scott Black's TC3 in the B-main on Friday. Was able to get a 8.1 second lap out of the car.
> 
> Car was pushing in practice, but we quickly figured out the rear diff was loose. Also dialed a bit of drag brake into the car, which really helped it into the slow corners. Not bad for an old TC3 using a GTB speed control.


I'd still be running my TC3 if it wasn't so worn out, but everything on it needs rebuilt. I prefer it over the TC4. Maybe I will get around to rebuilding it one day.

Had fun chasing Crispy and vice versa on Friday. Hope I can make it out this Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I'd still be running my TC3 if it wasn't so worn out, but everything on it needs rebuilt. I prefer it over the TC4. Maybe I will get around to rebuilding it one day.
> 
> Had fun chasing Crispy and vice versa on Friday. Hope I can make it out this Friday.


If you get to Lafayette, Hobbies Plus keeps quite a few TC3 parts in stock. I almost hate to tell you that. My secret stash. 

http://www.rchobbiesplus1.com/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I've told Scott off-line to keep the number of jumps to a minimum and that if we could get a group of us on-roaders to get that Traxxas Rally Car I'm in for sure.
> 
> I would love to "road race" on a dirt track.
> 
> I love the grip level...


Hey Crispy, we got a nice write up in the local newspaper on the new Avon Parks RC Track. She even got all the names spelled right. After Sunday, it definitely looks like a track. Jumps are there, but not monsters or too technical. 

http://www.flyergroup.com/news/local_news/new-rc-track-coming-to-avon/article_ef1744c6-3734-534f-9a30-5a1c22d9a1a9.html


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> If you get to Lafayette, Hobbies Plus keeps quite a few TC3 parts in stock. I almost hate to tell you that. My secret stash.
> 
> http://www.rchobbiesplus1.com/


I rarely get anywhere near Lafayette. Last time I looked, Associated still had most TC3 parts available on their website.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I rarely get anywhere near Lafayette. Last time I looked, Associated still had most TC3 parts available on their website.


Yes, they do. I just meant if you go past there as I often do. Not too far off I-65.


----------



## pitchblack26

Indyhobbies you have a pm


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> Indyhobbies you have a pm


PM replied to. Missed you and your Pop last night. We had 2 heats of VTA and 2 of USGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Only photo I took Friday. VTA A Main I think.


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I'm selling a Awesomatix A700L Evo 1 chassis can also sell as Ready to Run. Plus a decent amount of extra parts. Hit me up for the details.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crickets on here lately.....

We need Crispy to stir something up and get everyone talking again.

I'm ready for racing tonight. Probably won't be there until right at 7:00pm and I'll be sporting brand new - never seen concrete to be scuffed - VTA tires so I'm not anticipating a good VTA night.

However, once they are broken in, I think I'm finally going to run the awesomely painted Javelin body that IndyHobbies painted a couple years ago. It is just such a nice paint job I just haven't been able to bring myself to run it!

Has anyone used a local place to do any anodizing for their car parts? I know of a few industrial places locally but none that will make the parts come out looking awesome. I'm interested if anyone knows of any.


----------



## BadSign

I had lot of fun tonight, two straight outings (granted they were three weeks apart). Made the a-main in the first heat (thanks Crispy). Though I did finish last, I felt pretty good about the new car and tires on their second race night. Thanks a ton to Nick for all your help. I think it's been two years since I ran a touring car, you were a huge help.

See you all in a couple weeks.


----------



## BadSign

Double post.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Has anyone used a local place to do any anodizing for their car parts? I know of a few industrial places locally but none that will make the parts come out looking awesome. I'm interested if anyone knows of any.


I've wondered the same. Found this do it yourself page that looks promising. Problem is it's still a lot to do for a few parts. 

http://bryanpryor.com/anodizing.php


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

See this?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Why not drive a bit further and try out this?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That would be a great weekend. 5 hours drive. Same as southern Nats.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a Peak powermax 4200 45c with about 4 charges on it that I no longer need. It is a round case stick style pack that fits Mini's and TTo1s perfectly and fits into the new "Indy R/C" batttery rule. 

Deans Connector
$25.00


----------



## jonesy112

There's going to be a big group headed to Columbus on Sunday. Would love to see some of the Indy crows there as well. If you haven't been yet, it's a perfect chance to go check it out!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was disappointed to hear that someone was unhappy with the layout that was put down tonight. We asked as a group if we could change what was put down and we were told it was perfectly fine to do so and I thought we made it clear that everyone had input to how it should look and sadly it did not please everyone, still 9+ second laps are better than VTA's running 6.9 second laps on a green track. We did have some close racing too.


----------



## crispy

I think that was my favorite track to date.


----------



## BadSign

Ah, I hate missing a good layout!


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> I was disappointed to hear that someone was unhappy with the layout that was put down tonight. We asked as a group if we could change what was put down and we were told it was perfectly fine to do so and I thought we made it clear that everyone had input to how it should look and sadly it did not please everyone, still 9+ second laps are better than VTA's running 6.9 second laps on a green track. We did have some close racing too.


It was an awesome layout and easily in my top 3 favorite ones. I'd gladly run it again next week! Good job to everyone that put it together.


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing said:


> I was disappointed to hear that someone was unhappy with the layout that was put down tonight. We asked as a group if we could change what was put down and we were told it was perfectly fine to do so and I thought we made it clear that everyone had input to how it should look and sadly it did not please everyone, still 9+ second laps are better than VTA's running 6.9 second laps on a green track. We did have some close racing too.


Awesome layout, I took a picture of it so we have a reference for next week or whenever. I'd drive it again, lots of twists and turns with plenty of room for passing. Once again awesome track to race on. Cya all next week.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here is a picture of last nights layout.


----------



## BadSign

Similar to week before, with the main straight/180/180 combo. Looks like fun! I like the options we're getting with the carpet circles.


----------



## microed

That looks like a great layout. Sorry I missed it. VTA does not need to be turning laps in the 7's. 

Those that complain should work on their driving skills and practice more.

Just say no to rovals.


----------



## crispy

The previous layout had you at half throttle all the way around the track. It would have been tight, technical and a cluster.

Say yes to ROVALS!


----------



## j21moss

ok guys, need a rollout for USGT, plan on being there next Friday but have no clue on a decent rollout for this Xray T2, Car is ready to roll and I Can't wait for my season to begin!! Thanks!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will race whatever layout is there and accept whatever challenges it presents.

I would ask everyone to consider that a representative or employee of Indy RC Raceway spent their time putting down the layout that was changed. If I were that person, I would be disappointed that my time/effort was wasted.

I think we as racers can work with the management of the track to offer our suggestions/help BEFORE the layouts go down. But the unintended consequence of changing the layouts before racing starts on Friday is that we all get less practice time. It also might penalize a person who setup their car to run well on the layout that wasn't used.

I will close this post by saying that I do appreciate when the local racers step up and try to make the race day a better event.


----------



## crispy

Judd didn't put it down. People asked him if he minded if it got changed. He said he didn't care.

So the proper protocols were followed.


----------



## Lanracer

j21moss said:


> ok guys, need a rollout for USGT, plan on being there next Friday but have no clue on a decent rollout for this Xray T2, Car is ready to roll and I Can't wait for my season to begin!! Thanks!!


Jerry,

What motor are you using? Depending on the layout most probably are anywhere from 3.75 up to 4.25 fdr for USGT
Lanny


----------



## j21moss

running a New Black can Speedzone 21.5, just trying to find a spur and pinion to start with,, have to pickup another Novak Edge, blew mine up yeterday..UGH!!


----------



## davidl

j21moss said:


> running a New Black can Speedzone 21.5, just trying to find a spur and pinion to start with,, have to pickup another Novak Edge, blew mine up yeterday..UGH!!


Jerry, I think I can help you @Hobbytown. Call me tomorrow if you want.


----------



## davidl

Rockstar, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## regets ama

*Emerson*

seemed like silliness at the track friday, 

.2 and .4 laps counting and credited to runs

1/12 class looked reasonable and a lot more fun.


----------



## regets ama

on the bright side, the layout was fun

although probably didnt need the indy car tires on the carpet blocking the view.


----------



## RollingChicane

Hats off to everyone last night on clean racing. Probably one of the cleanest nights of racing I can remember. 

Lanny doubled up with the best set of cars by far. He def has the setup to beat. 

Several new faces last night which is a good sign. Good track layout that was fun snd flowing. :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> Hats off to everyone last night on clean racing. Probably one of the cleanest nights of racing I can remember.
> 
> L


Good you had a clean run, we all need one once in a while.

I personally got dumped on three separate occasions into a barrier, the first one of course on the first lap putting me a lap down. still had seven minutes and 55 seconds to recover, well, until the next two occurrences.

it happens


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> Good you had a clean run, we all need one once in a while.
> 
> I personally got dumped on three separate occasions into a barrier, the first one of course on the first lap putting me a lap down. still had seven minutes and 55 seconds to recover, well, until the next two occurrences.
> 
> it happens


Who would have merciless enough to dump you?


----------



## regets ama

the good news is that there's only a handful of racers in the midwest who have the skill to intentionally dump another driver without causing havoc for themselves.

friday's were all unintentional or at best a "racing incident"


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few reactions from Friday night racing...

- There were a few regulars missing, but some new/old faces that raced. Turnouts are trending up as the temperatures are going down!

- There was a lot of close/good racing in 1/12 scale. Hopefully those guys can coordinate their schedules so they can build the turnouts back to where they were.

- The carpet based circle turns have been fun, except when the 1/12 cars submarined them. We might consider duct taping the edges of the carpet to prevent that.

----------

One comment on the lap counting issues.

Indy RC Raceway occasionally has issues with lap times and the loop when the infield layout gets too close to the start finish line. The loop is a bit long for onroad, but works fine for the oval racers. Normally the track can put up an obstacle to prevent the short laps, but with the layout on Friday this wasn't an option. 

If this issue is causing a problem in qualifying, please bring it to the attention of the track director and they will adjust results in the computer.


----------



## crispy

Where the hell is Franklin?

Not sayin' I miss him or anything...


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Where the hell is Franklin?
> 
> Not sayin' I miss him or anything...



Moved on to helicopters.


----------



## j21moss

ready to come back this coming Friday for some USGT action, Got another speed control put in, Thought the New Edge went down so put in a trusty GTB and found out my new Speedzone 21.5 broke something inside the motor, so put another one in and all is good. i put some drag brake in it and ready to roll, now I gotta drive it!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun racing VTA on Friday. Had fun racing Tamiya TT's on Saturday. And had the most fun watching the Colts WIN today!!!!


----------



## swtour

GRUMBLE GRUMBLE (*$#@%# COLTS!!) - lol


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Had fun racing VTA on Friday. Had fun racing Tamiya TT's on Saturday. And had the most fun watching the Colts WIN today!!!!



Did the Colts run on the same layout? How many laps did they run?


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Where the hell is Franklin?
> 
> Not sayin' I miss him or anything...



Miss you to Crispy...LOL Been running Break out Oval and getting back in to flying lately, I'll be back soon.


----------



## RickyBobby235

Hey everyone,
Wanted to stop in and say hi! I've been looking for places around Indianapolis area to get into RC on-road. I've been out of RC for quite some time but want to get back into it once I can find a solid deal on a roller on eBay or the like. I'm thinking a used TC4, hopefully Factory Team, or maybe a used Xray T3 or T4. What kind of cars do people run around Indy? I really like the Xray's, but from first glance they seem a little more expensive and perhaps not as easily obtained around indy. I don't mind ordering Xray parts online but I also LOVE supporting local shops. Last car I had was an Associated RC10T4 but it was quite some time ago. 

Anyways, glad to see RC is still alive and well  I Look forward to learning and meeting new friends!


----------



## CICR

RickyBobby235 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Wanted to stop in and say hi! I've been looking for places around Indianapolis area to get into RC on-road. I've been out of RC for quite some time but want to get back into it once I can find a solid deal on a roller on eBay or the like. I'm thinking a used TC4, hopefully Factory Team, or maybe a used Xray T3 or T4. What kind of cars do people run around Indy? I really like the Xray's, but from first glance they seem a little more expensive and perhaps not as easily obtained around indy. I don't mind ordering Xray parts online but I also LOVE supporting local shops. Last car I had was an Associated RC10T4 but it was quite some time ago.
> 
> Anyways, glad to see RC is still alive and well  I Look forward to learning and meeting new friends!




Be sure to check out CICR in Columbus...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422344

https://www.facebook.com/MadisonRcOutlaws/?ref=hl


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Best one stop location to find the majority of the tracks in and around Central Indiana is:

http://www.indyhobbies.com

It includes links to Indy RC Raceway (Beech Grove/Indianapolis, IN - about 1 mile off of I-465) and CICR (Columbus, IN - a bit south of the Edinburgh outlet mall).


----------



## crispy

RickyBobby235 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Wanted to stop in and say hi! I've been looking for places around Indianapolis area to get into RC on-road. I've been out of RC for quite some time but want to get back into it once I can find a solid deal on a roller on eBay or the like. I'm thinking a used TC4, hopefully Factory Team, or maybe a used Xray T3 or T4. What kind of cars do people run around Indy? I really like the Xray's, but from first glance they seem a little more expensive and perhaps not as easily obtained around indy. I don't mind ordering Xray parts online but I also LOVE supporting local shops. Last car I had was an Associated RC10T4 but it was quite some time ago.
> 
> Anyways, glad to see RC is still alive and well  I Look forward to learning and meeting new friends!


I know where you can get a kit/roller that is much faster than a tc4 and around $100.

PBR was selling one a while back.


----------



## pitchblack26

You should just sell him yours crispy since it's not doing you much good


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> You should just sell him yours crispy since it's not doing you much good


This just makes it all that much sweeter when I finish ahead of you!


----------



## pitchblack26

We'll see friday lol


----------



## RickyBobby235

CICR said:


> Be sure to check out CICR in Columbus...


Definitely! Thanks for the input.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Best one stop location to find the majority of the tracks in and around Central Indiana is: (see link below in original post)


Bookmarked! 



crispy said:


> I know where you can get a kit/roller that is much faster than a tc4 and around $100.
> 
> PBR was selling one a while back.


I'm very interested, please tell more! I'm not quite sure what/who PBR is. Don't hesitate to shoot me a PM! 

Does anyone in indy Run Xray's? Thanks all :wave:

RB235


----------



## crispy

He's one of the guys that posts here. He was selling a Spec-R S1 or S2 for $100.

It's what I run. 

Way better than a TC4. 

It is a Hong Kong knock off of an X-Ray.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

On the 8th day God invented the TC4, and it was good, and fast.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I hope no one suffers from triskaidekapobhia or paraskevidekatriaphobia. 

If you do:
- be careful with mirrors today
- be wary of stray black cats
- steer clear of any ladders

And you can always
- wear your Colts horse shoe gear, but make sure to have it facing up
- carry your lucky rabbit's foot
- go pick a 4 leaf clover
- *Come out to the track tonight and have some fun!!*


----------



## jonesy112

RickyBobby235 said:


> Does anyone in indy Run Xray's? Thanks all :wave:
> 
> RB235


There are a number of Us In the Indy area that run X-ray cars. While I'm not at Indy RC all that often, I can usually be found in Columbus on Sunday's. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions or I can help you at all with any information on X-ray stuff. 

Michael Jones


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> We'll see friday lol


Yes. Yes we will...


----------



## crispy

FWIW, I don't care if this isn't popular, but from now on, I'm not moving over for a leader that is already two laps ahead of the field when I'm in a one second battle with the guy behind me.

I figure I'm racing for something and he's not, so...


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> FWIW, I don't care if this isn't popular, but from now on, I'm not moving over for a leader that is already two laps ahead of the field when I'm in a one second battle with the guy behind me.
> 
> I figure I'm racing for something and he's not, so...


If u talk on the drivers stand, and say what is going on, that makes sense. I was aware on that one......


----------



## pitchblack26

crispy said:


> FWIW, I don't care if this isn't popular, but from now on, I'm not moving over for a leader that is already two laps ahead of the field when I'm in a one second battle with the guy behind me.
> 
> I figure I'm racing for something and he's not, so...


I agree


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> FWIW, I don't care if this isn't popular, but from now on, I'm not moving over for a leader that is already two laps ahead of the field when I'm in a one second battle with the guy
> 
> Agree


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am selling my CRC Xti 10SE WGT car. Very clean spare parts, tires cut and uncut, new never ran body with new still in the package body. 2 Power Push 7000 90c 1s batteries, Complete ready to run. $500 for everything. Hit me up I can send you pictures and or bring it to the track.


----------



## Waltss2k

Also selling my Tamiya M06 Pro Mini Cooper complete ready to run with Futaba Digital s9651 low profile servo, Spectrum SR 200 receiver, Futaba MC230CR Brushed esc, brand new never ran tires and wheels and 2 new Silver can motors, $350 for it all.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Summit has a Black Friday race again this year. I've put it on my calendar. We have company in town, but it might be nice to take a break (you know how family can be) and go to Summit to race. They have brand new carpet too their forum says. 

I assume that Indy RC will be open that Friday for racing too. I've not heard otherwise unless some of you have.


----------



## Waltss2k

I still have a Awesomatix A700L Evo for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Avon Parks RC Track update*

We made more progress on the Avon Parks RC Track this weekend. The Park Superintendent offered to help us and as a result, we got all of the perimeter and lane piping down. It looks great! We believe we have a driver's stand sponsor and a safety fence sponsor too. No cash yet, but verbal commitments. 

Unfortunately we still cant use the track yet. For safety the Town attorney says. They want to make sure all barriers are installed first. 

We plan to have our 1st Hoosier RC Racers club meeting in mid December or early January in Avon. Look for updates on that. It looks like we will be able to use the council room in Avon Town Hall. They will let us reserve it which is nice of them.


----------



## crispy

Scott, that looks like the right amount of jumps for a novice track. Great job!

Guys, what do you think about Rally on-road style racing next year?

Jeremiah, I know you're in....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We tried to make jumps you could air or roll. I'm sure that there will be tweeks. Old man winter might turn them all into mounds. But everything is compacted. So, it's decent to start. If anyone knows a good fence company that might be interested in a permanent sponsorship, let me know. The park superintendent talked to a local company, but they seem a little iffy. We'd really like to get that part done. He has money in his track budget, but what we don't spend on fence he can spend on landscaping. Still have to build a pit area and bury electrical service.


----------



## xtreme

Black friday race: Just so everyone in or around Indy knows. Summit has replaced the carpet for the 2015/16 inoor season. No more traction issues or fuz. A few of us are headed to the Champs so come on up and support Summit's annual Black Friday race and take home some hardware!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Scott, that looks like the right amount of jumps for a novice track. Great job!
> 
> Guys, what do you think about Rally on-road style racing next year?
> 
> Jeremiah, I know you're in....


I would be in if they are Slash 4x4 or Slash rally, Slash 2wd. You let other SC's in and the average beginner or casual fun driver and it would be a growth killer. You could race both Slash 2wd and 4x4 at the same time and score them differently and both kits are RTR from any of the local hobby shops. Other SC's are just 1/8 e-buggys with a truck body for the most part. Growth, ease of hobby entry and FUN are the most important things for this to be successful. 2s lipo only no stupid other lipo rules. I and probably many others have a ton of lipos laying around that don't fit into a certain local track's rules now.


----------



## crispy

I know Scott will be pushing for a stock Slash class, so that will be there.

I was thinking STOCK Traxxas Rally cars for us guys that like a more on-road feel.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I know Scott will be pushing for a stock Slash class, so that will be there.
> 
> I was thinking STOCK Traxxas Rally cars for us guys that like a more on-road feel.


My bad I thought the Traxxas rally was what your were talking about. 

I just looked at there product line and I guess now they have a TSM module that aids in control. Another bag of worms.


----------



## crispy

I was talking about the 1/10th scale Rally cars that were brushless...

https://traxxas.com/products/models/electric/74076-1rally

Maybe they don't sell them anymore? 

We'll make something work.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Growth, ease of hobby entry and FUN are the most important things for this to be successful.


You get it Jeremiah! I've received several emails from what I would consider hard core dirt guys. Most of them start off with, "what you need to do with this track is..." 

They are looking at the Avon Parks RC Track as another high competition track like JCP. Something aimed at top end racers. Its not intended to be that. It isn't intended as competition to the commercial tracks. If done properly, it will bring many new people. This track, by design, is supposed to help people get into RC. Certainly we will race, but when people get to the point that they are hard care and want a really technical competition track, then its time to go to JCP and race there. That's my thought anyway. 

We will be having our first Hoosier RC Racers club meeting in either mid December or early January at the Town Hall. (Waiting to hear back from the Town on that.) The CLUB will make decisions on how things run. I've taken the lead role so far just because I could get it rolling and had formed a non-profit before. After that, I'm hoping others will make it a group effort. I enjoy running on dirt, but carpet is still my favorite. I did this because I could. Its a good thing for us all to grow hobbies.

What the parks department is really sensitive to is a Dad coming out on a Saturday afternoon with a new RC something and being told to "come back later because we are having a race." They want the track open to the public as much as possible. I get that. The solution is that we will have posted-in-advance times for the club members to use the track as a reward for caring for it. That's how they do it in St. Louis and Peoria, IL I'm told with those parks-owned, club-run facilities. I'm thinking that we will have scheduled club time weekly just like we do for Friday night racing on-road at Indy RC. But again, we can make those decisions as a club.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I was talking about the 1/10th scale Rally cars that were brushless...
> 
> https://traxxas.com/products/models/electric/74076-1rally
> 
> Maybe they don't sell them anymore?
> 
> We'll make something work.


Yeah that is it. Its basically the same thing as a Slash 4x4 with a different body and tires. I have a Slash 4x4 and I would happily turn it into a rally version. The thing is a ton of fun and tough. If you remember I took it out on the Hobbytown parking lot races with that $40 Trinity 6t in it. It was carrying a front tire half way down the straight.

Well I looked into it further and it might be questionable on production for the Traxxas 1/10 Rally. Out of stock at Traxxas and limited quantity at tower and the rally bumper has been discontinued at Tower.

Gary, how about just Slash 4x4 instead? Still a great RTR and can be spec so anyone can go buy and run think of it as the advanced Slash class.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Didn't make it tonight to on-road. Wife's out of town for work and I couldn't get everything juggled right to get there on time. Bummer. 

Good news is the Avon folks called and the Avon Town Hall council chamber is ours for a first meeting!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One thing to keep in mind about the Hoosier RC Racers club is that while it will be helping with the Avon Parks RC Track initially, it is not limited to that. It is its own entity. Hoosier RC Racers, Inc. is a stand alone non-profit in the State of Indiana and we hope to have the federal 501c3 status as soon as possible. 

Like other clubs, this one can help with other sites/tracks too. It can help organize events, perhaps on-road pavement like Rockin' Bob used to do, etc. Its whatever we want to make it.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Yeah that is it. Its basically the same thing as a Slash 4x4 with a different body and tires. I have a Slash 4x4 and I would happily turn it into a rally version. The thing is a ton of fun and tough. If you remember I took it out on the Hobbytown parking lot races with that $40 Trinity 6t in it. It was carrying a front tire half way down the straight.
> 
> Well I looked into it further and it might be questionable on production for the Traxxas 1/10 Rally. Out of stock at Traxxas and limited quantity at tower and the rally bumper has been discontinued at Tower.
> 
> Gary, how about just Slash 4x4 instead? Still a great RTR and can be spec so anyone can go buy and run think of it as the advanced Slash class.


I'm in for a stock slash 4x4 (or Rally car) for a spec class. 
My only suggestion is to have a tire rule (stock traxxas tires) to keep it cost friendly and newbie friendly.


----------



## RollingChicane

I think I might try the TT01 racing on Saturday next week. Can someone out there remind me of battery, tires and gearing rules?


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I think I might try the TT01 racing on Saturday next week. Can someone out there remind me of battery, tires and gearing rules?


I have a legal battery for you only charged 4 times. $25


----------



## crispy

I think the two things that I like most about the Rally car was the body and the tires. Lower profile, more car like.

But I have a Velineon system, so I could get a 4x4 chassis and get something together. 

We should use car bodies at least...


----------



## crispy

Scott,

Weigh in here please.

I'm assuming you're pushing for a TRUE Stock Slash class, 2WD, brushed motors, stock tires, truck bodies. Once you add any exceptions, the cat is out of the bag. 

So if you did as your second level up class a Stock (any model) 4x4 class we would have what we here want. Here again, people are going to say "well, why do I have to run the Velineon system, I already have blah blah blah..." Then it just becomes un-manageable.

I know others will be pushing for the open or modified 2WD classes too.

But I personally think that "class creep" or too many classes kills events.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Scott,
> 
> Weigh in here please.
> 
> I'm assuming you're pushing for a TRUE Stock Slash class, 2WD, brushed motors, stock tires, truck bodies. Once you add any exceptions, the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> So if you did as your second level up class a Stock (any model) 4x4 class we would have what we here want. Here again, people are going to say "well, why do I have to run the Velineon system, I already have blah blah blah..." Then it just becomes un-manageable.
> 
> I know others will be pushing for the open or modified 2WD classes too.
> 
> But I personally think that "class creep" or too many classes kills events.


I agree.
However, parents/newbs are more likely to have an RTR for ther first vehicle either for themselves or children. Traxxas pretty much has the best out of the box stuff. Slash 4x4 or 2wd should have their own classes. I know this track is a fun track and not aimed at hardcore racing but a new person that goes out there with a new RTR and gets destroyed by a Tekno or SC10 2wd or 4x4 will be hesitant to return if races are even held there. Keep em separated and all will be happy and having fun. I actually like going out and throwing it down a bit on a track day and not have to worry about getting that last tenth out of it. I look forward to this and helping the kids out if I can or let em drive my stuff if they can't afford one for themselves.


----------



## CICR

Some of you may or may not have heard but last night, CICR was broken into. Almost all of my personal RC gear was stolen as well as the track computers, shop inventory, & track tools. I would appreciate it if everyone would keep an eye out for the stolen items. Right now there will be no racing Sunday November 21st. If you know of someone who was planning on being there and might not see this post, please let them know.



Thank you, Chris


----------



## ThrottleKing

CICR said:


> Some of you may or may not have heard but last night, CICR was broken into. Almost all of my personal RC gear was stolen as well as the track computers, shop inventory, & track tools. I would appreciate it if everyone would keep an eye out for the stolen items. Right now there will be no racing Sunday November 21st. If you know of someone who was planning on being there and might not see this post, please let them know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Chris


Very sorry to hear that. A stinking no good, coward SOB just ruined a good thing for alot of us and definitely for you Chris. I will be extra vigilant. 

Did they hit the offroad track too?


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes both tracks got hit.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy RC Raceway has on-road racing on Saturdays. The classes currently being run are Tamiya TT-01/02, RJ Speed 3.2 cars with Stock Car bodies, and Legends. Not sure about the Legends class, but the TT01/02 and RJ Speed classes both use the Tamiya 540J Silvercan motor.

There were 19 Tamiya TT's and 6 RJ Speed cars this Saturday. Here are photos of the starting lines of all the mains and the results from the A & B TT mains.

RJ Speed main









Tamiya TT-01/02 C Main









Tamiya TT-01/02 B Main









Tamiya TT-01/02 A Main









Tamiya TT-01/02 A & B Main Results


----------



## crispy

I'd love to see a TT race run with 19 cars. In fact, I'd love to run in it.


----------



## RollingChicane

Brian - do you know the battery and tire rules for the TT class? I assume there are no gearing rules?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The TT-01/02 basic rules at Indy RC Raceway are Tamiya 540J Silvercan motors, Tamiya wheels/tires, and there is a formula for the batteries that has to do with the MAH of the battery combined with C-rating. Basically any 5000 mah of 50c or less 2-cell battery is more than plenty for the class.

Indy RC Raceway has plenty of parts support for the TT-01's and TT-02's as well as RTR kits and build it yourself kits. They also keep in stock a set of 4 pre-mounted Tamiya wheels/tires that work great for the class.

As you can see in the photos, the body rules are based on street cars. But at the speeds they are racing, any body will work fine. Recently a racer finished on the podium using a Honda Odyssey body.

The Tamiya TT-01/02 class is a great on-road entry class, a class for budget racers, or a class for someone to just have some fun hanging out with friends on a Saturday afternoon.

----------

One last thing to mention, Indy RC Raceway also has indoor off-road racing on Saturday evenings. You can get your on-road fix in the afternoon and then race your Traxxas Slash indoors in the evening.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The Tamiya TT-01/02 car's have a fixed motor mount that only allows a limited number of gearing options, so Indy RC Raceway doesn't have any gearing restrictions on the class (the design of the chassis limits the gearing/speed).

Having said that, many racers are running a "slower" gear ratio than is possible on Saturdays and are able to turn some of the fastest laps. Due to the size of the track/layouts and the low RPM of the Silvercan motor, the "slower" ratio offers better acceleration out of the corner and is easier to control on the track.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Recently a racer finished on the podium using a Honda Odyssey body.


Talk about misleading...

I only know of one racer with an Odyssey body. He could put a car on the podium with a shoebox for a body.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The TT01 class and crowd are there to have fun above all else and I hope to see it stay that way.

Just bashing with my friends!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I sent this to Rob King and hope they can grow a pair and work in this amendment to the rules somehow.

Amend the VTA rules to MSRP chassis cost at any time to $299 or less.

If a chassis cost a million dollars and you got it for $299 used on eBay, etc it's illegal.

Don't dilute or split the class in to pro and sportsman, that's what the a, b and c mains are for, just limit chassis cost. Guys that are fast and good do not want to race against the high dollar stuff cause when they win or do better with high dollar stuff it has a monkey see monkey want to do effect but guys see the cost and just quit or go race something cheap.

The high dollar stuff is fine and dandy, just keep it out of VTA cause it should be affordable and its out of hand where we'll never get any newbies.

Isn't affordable close racing originally what was intended for VTA?


----------



## BadSign

The Racing was close on friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I stopped by the offroad track at the Avon Town Hall Park this morning, hoping to get a friend's child interested in racing. The track looked good even though it was snow covered.

We did take advantage of being at the park to find our first geocache. When you aren't racing, this is a free family friendly hobby (excluding gas to get to the locations). Here is a link in case anyone wants some additional information -

https://www.geocaching.com


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> The Racing was close on friday.


Maybe back with us...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another update from Saturday on-road. There have been several people playing around with their 1/18 scale on-road cars on Saturday. Makes me sad that I sold off my HPI Micro RS4. I think they said they are racing micro (offroad?) cars on Tuesday or Thursday. I know the day started with a "T".


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The TT-01/02 basic rules at Indy RC Raceway are Tamiya 540J Silvercan motors, Tamiya wheels/tires, and there is a formula for the batteries that has to do with the MAH of the battery combined with C-rating. Basically any 5000 mah of 50c or less 2-cell battery is more than plenty for the class.
> 
> Indy RC Raceway has plenty of parts support for the TT-01's and TT-02's as well as RTR kits and build it yourself kits. They also keep in stock a set of 4 pre-mounted Tamiya wheels/tires that work great for the class.
> 
> As you can see in the photos, the body rules are based on street cars. But at the speeds they are racing, any body will work fine. Recently a racer finished on the podium using a Honda Odyssey body.
> 
> The Tamiya TT-01/02 class is a great on-road entry class, a class for budget racers, or a class for someone to just have some fun hanging out with friends on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> ----------
> 
> One last thing to mention, Indy RC Raceway also has indoor off-road racing on Saturday evenings. You can get your on-road fix in the afternoon and then race your Traxxas Slash indoors in the evening.


Awesome! I have 3 different batteries on the way along with 4 red dot Tamiya silver cans. I'll put them each on the new motor dyno to see which is the best. With all that power on tap, i decided to get ceramic bearings so I dont waste any of it. Im betting it'll be fast enough that I could benefit from a new shock dyno so it'll be here Wednesday so I can set up my new nitride equipped Tamiya shocks. Toss in some light-weight Tamiya drivetrain components and a Reily body and low down force wing and Im set. 

Is there a voltage limit to what we can pack the batteries with?


----------



## RollingChicane

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the six sets of tires all mounted with different foams so I can make sure all that power sticks to the ground with whatever combination works the best!


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Awesome! I have 3 different batteries on the way along with 4 red dot Tamiya silver cans. I'll put them each on the new motor dyno to see which is the best. With all that power on tap, i decided to get ceramic bearings so I dont waste any of it. Im betting it'll be fast enough that I could benefit from a new shock dyno so it'll be here Wednesday so I can set up my new nitride equipped Tamiya shocks. Toss in some light-weight Tamiya drivetrain components and a Reily body and low down force wing and Im set.
> 
> Is there a voltage limit to what we can pack the batteries with?





RollingChicane said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the six sets of tires all mounted with different foams so I can make sure all that power sticks to the ground with whatever combination works the best!


:lol:


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Maybe back with us...


I enjoyed it, even if I got the short straw right at the end.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Another update from Saturday on-road. There have been several people playing around with their 1/18 scale on-road cars on Saturday. Makes me sad that I sold off my HPI Micro RS4. I think they said they are racing micro (offroad?) cars on Tuesday or Thursday. I know the day started with a "T".


I still miss 18th scale tc. So much fun.


----------



## pitchblack26

They don't race 1/18 scale on Thursday. That is oval night mostly racing stock slash with bomber body's like the one Gary wants to race as a rally car on dirt


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I think I might try the TT01 racing on Saturday next week. Can someone out there remind me of battery, tires and gearing rules?


Here's the most recent rules that Doug provided for the website. I assume they are current? 

http://indyrc.homestead.com/RulesOnRoadTT-01.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Scott,
> 
> Weigh in here please.
> 
> I'm assuming you're pushing for a TRUE Stock Slash class, 2WD, brushed motors, stock tires, truck bodies. Once you add any exceptions, the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> So if you did as your second level up class a Stock (any model) 4x4 class we would have what we here want. Here again, people are going to say "well, why do I have to run the Velineon system, I already have blah blah blah..." Then it just becomes un-manageable.
> 
> I know others will be pushing for the open or modified 2WD classes too.
> 
> But I personally think that "class creep" or too many classes kills events.


Its really going to be up to the club to decide and vote on classes. I'm helping to get it going and set the "tone" per the parks department. 

Yes, I do think there should be an absolute box stock class. No changes. I remember when the track Kyle and I raced at started making "durability improvements" allowable for their Stock Slash class because they "didn't affect speed/power", it got out of control quickly and, more expensive initially for racers to buy RPM items and aluminum items. If you always finish the race, even if you drive like a wildman, then that IS a performance improvement IMO over stock.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Its really going to be up to the club to decide and vote on classes. I'm helping to get it going and set the "tone" per the parks department.
> 
> Yes, I do think there should be an absolute box stock class. No changes. I remember when the track Kyle and I raced at started making "durability improvements" allowable for their Stock Slash class because they "didn't affect speed/power", it got out of control quickly and, more expensive initially for racers to buy RPM items and aluminum items. If you always finish the race, even if you drive like a wildman, then that IS a performance improvement IMO over stock.


I forgot about that. I can't race box stock myself. No way can I take off the RPM parts. So I guess I'm out.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I forgot about that. I can't race box stock myself. No way can I take off the RPM parts. So I guess I'm out.


Not to worry, you just take them off in the reverse order you put them on. It's really pretty easy. I can help if you want!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Not to worry, you just take them off in the reverse order you put them on. It's really pretty easy. I can help if you want!


I doled out my take off traxxas parts to the neighborhood kids and people at the track that needed them.

Not buying any more... :tongue:


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I doled out my take off traxxas parts to the neighborhood kids and people at the track that needed them.
> 
> Not buying any more... :tongue:


I might have spares if you need. I too will have to change out some RPM parts.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What was the need to upgrade Slash parts with RPM Parts? Aren't the stock parts already pretty durable? Do the parts break more often on indoor carpet tracks like Indy RC Raceway or dirt tracks with plastic pipe/drainage tiles for barriers?

People new to the hobby almost never consider that their several hundred dollar toy could break the first time they play with it. It is important that we teach new people how to responsibly participate in the hobby and that if you abuse your vehicle it will break. But we don't want them to become sad that they cannot play with their toy because a cheap part broke and they don't have easy access to replacements.

These type of concerns/discussion should be directed to the Hoosier RC Racers club members/leaders so they can take them into consideration when creating rules.


----------



## anr211

The rear bearing carriers break pretty easy on slashes. Thats the only rpm part allowed in the spec slash class at summit.


----------



## crispy

anr211 said:


> The rear bearing carriers break pretty easy on slashes. Thats the only rpm part allowed in the spec slash class at summit.


The C-hubs break just as much. 

The front bearing carriers not as much. 

But really the point is, once they do break, why not replace them with better RPM parts?

Always been legal around these parts.


----------



## anr211

crispy said:


> But really the point is, once they do break, why not replace them with better RPM parts?


Because its not allowed in the rules?


----------



## rcdano

*This weeks schedual*

Regular running programs this week? Kenyon Helm will be home this week and will get to come up with me for some 1/12 scale Friday night if that is the schedual. It'll be nice to come as I have Friday off and don't have to worry about getting off work at 6 p.m.. Let me know guys, thanks!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What causes the Slash parts to break? Do the breaks occur during normal racing/bashing or when the car is cart-wheeling after a poor landing? Do the breaks happen because the car landed on the barrier pipe and caught a landscape spike or went full throttle into a immovable object(which can cause breakage on any r/c car)?

The point I'm trying to make is that we don't want people new in the hobby to become caught up in the endless cycle of "I need to upgrade my car if I want to race/be competitive/win". Nothing drives away more kids/parents than feeling like owning an r/c vehicle is an endless money pit just to put the vehicle on a track or bash in the backyard. And before someone posts a rebuttal, yes I understand that there are maintenance costs to playing with r/c vehicles. 

As far as upgrades, it is one thing to identify a single weak link on a car and suggest/allow a cheap and *readily available *aftermarket solution that makes a car reasonably bullet-proof. It is another thing to say to a new person, "That entry level car is junk out of the box and you need to upgrade all these parts if you are ever going to be serious about putting it on a track". 

We also need to consider that if you replace a cheap part that breaks with a more durable piece, does that mean that eventually you are going to break other/multiple more expensive pieces? Does replacing a "weak" hub transfer energy and eventually break a-arms or shocks?

I am confident that the people involved with the Hoosier RC Racers club will make sure that any of these issues are resolved and that they will do their best to make sure people are having fun in this hobby.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The 2wd Traxxas Slash is the best RC vehicle available and gives you the best bang for your buck.

I have been running the same slash on carpet offroad, carpet onroad, dirt offroad, carpet oval, asphalt oval and now dirt oval for well over 5 years now. The only part I have ever changed is the motor which only cost $17.99 and with care and cleaning can last for quite a while.

Most people upgrade parts on the Slash because they want to or if they happen to actually break something it's not much more to buy the RPM stuff.

Bashing out in the street hitting mailboxes, parked cars, etc is what usually attributes to breakage, I've rarely seen someone break one during a race unless they're just downright going Thunderdome.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I did see a little kid going "Thunderdome" during practice last Saturday evening at Indy RC. He was deliberately running his Slash directly over a barrier and into the bricks that were keeping the barrier from moving. He did this at least 20 times, much to the dismay/protests of his slightly older brother. Amazingly I don't think he broke a single thing. I probably should have stopped him, but he wasn't hitting any other cars or getting in the way of other people practicing.

This is in part why I asked what causes Slash parts to break.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Hi, long time follower, first time posting. The slash is awesome! Only place I've ever broken a slash part is on the bricks of indy rc. Aside from that my 5 year old and I can bash them to death with no breakage. I've been running one on dirt oval the last 2 months that's box stock aside from shock oil and pinion gear with zero failures even in large pileup wrecks. The slash can do everything in rc but fly and with a proper set of wings and a propeller it might be capable of that too. I'm gonna just drop this here as I leave.... Onroad Slash


----------



## davidl

rcdano said:


> Regular running programs this week? Kenyon Helm will be home this week and will get to come up with me for some 1/12 scale Friday night if that is the schedual. It'll be nice to come as I have Friday off and don't have to worry about getting off work at 6 p.m.. Let me know guys, thanks!


That is great, Dan. I will be there and that will make 3. That is enough to race.


----------



## crispy

Anyone racing tomorrow night?

I got my shift changed so I'm opening tomorrow. So I could race if I'm not exhausted. 

Who else is coming?


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> Anyone racing tomorrow night?
> 
> I got my shift changed so I'm opening tomorrow. So I could race if I'm not exhausted.
> 
> Who else is coming?



Me and Jeremiah are headed to Cleveland tonight, hope we can figure out the new CRC carpet


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Anyone racing tomorrow night?
> 
> I got my shift changed so I'm opening tomorrow. So I could race if I'm not exhausted.
> 
> Who else is coming?


I plan on racing tomorrow


----------



## RollingChicane

AquaRacer said:


> I plan on racing tomorrow


Im in for tonight with a bright new VTA color scheme!


----------



## crispy

I didn't make it tonight. 6:30 AM to 4:30 PM did me in.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> I didn't make it tonight. 6:30 AM to 4:30 PM did me in.


Soft!!!!! try working that 5 days a week.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Soft!!!!! try working that 5 days a week.


I do!

That was 9 hours without so much as a bathroom break or a drink.


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> That is great, Dan. I will be there and that will make 3. That is enough to race.


So the men from Greensburg came and raced 1/12 with me tonight. Dan, Daniel and Kenyon ran very well even though they had not been on a track for several months. All had control of their cars and it was good racing all the way around. I know you fellows will not be able to return for awhile due to jobs, etc. You are welcome to race with me any time. Please give a heads up the next time you can come and I will be there too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

David, thanks for the 1/12 scale update. When you get a chance, can you give everyone an update on your experience running the WGT-R (rubber tires) at Indy RC Raceway.

There have been several different types of 1/10 scale 2wd pan cars that have run at Indy RC Raceway. I know some people are hesitant to run foam tire classes due to the perceived maintenance. I think a rubber tire pan car class might be a great addition to Friday nights, since there wouldn't be the concerns with truing tires.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry I couldn't make it last night. I had planned on it even with company in town, but my 80 year old mom made a dinner for everyone and I would have been the bad son if I had bailed out on that. I tried telling them all how special you guys were to me and that I just wanted to share some thanksgiving cheer with my RC buddies. They just looked at me. They were not buying it. 

I bought Andre's Associated 12R5.2 chassis so I'm hoping that will lure Kyle Black back to RC racing again. He was wanting to try the 1/12th scale class. Might work. My next step will be to buy his girlfriend an RC car and get her interested!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What causes the Slash parts to break? Do the breaks occur during normal racing/bashing or when the car is cart-wheeling after a poor landing? Do the breaks happen because the car landed on the barrier pipe and caught a landscape spike or went full throttle into a immovable object(which can cause breakage on any r/c car)?
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that we don't want people new in the hobby to become caught up in the endless cycle of "I need to upgrade my car if I want to race/be competitive/win". Nothing drives away more kids/parents than feeling like owning an r/c vehicle is an endless money pit just to put the vehicle on a track or bash in the backyard. And before someone posts a rebuttal, yes I understand that there are maintenance costs to playing with r/c vehicles.
> 
> As far as upgrades, it is one thing to identify a single weak link on a car and suggest/allow a cheap and *readily available *aftermarket solution that makes a car reasonably bullet-proof.


Kyle and I ran Slashes for a long time at HCRC, Indy RC and other tracks. The weak links were the front shock caps and the rear hub carriers. The cap solution was to use aluminum and the same with the rear hub carriers. That was when the Slash was pretty new. Maybe Traxxas has improved that weakness?

Like Chuck said, an occasional t-bone could break an A-arm or bumper over time. The solution to that was/is buying RPM replacements. None of these changes improve speed, but they certainly do mean you stand a better chance of finishing a race. So, the club will have to decide what "stock" means. To me, stock means OEM parts. That keeps guys from going Thundeball (love that term LOL!) and driving conservatively when they have to in order to keep their vehicle from breaking.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Another issue is tires. Traxxas makes several OEM tires. Most tracks require them to race in "stock". But there are tracks that don't worry about that. At HCRC, a group of guys started running Losi pin tires and they let them do that in stock. I was not happy as a newbie, because they hooked up much better and I didn't want to have to buy new sets for our two trucks to be competitive. Kyle was one frustrated racer at the time because he couldn't keep up with those guys for that reason. So, if it was my call, I wouldn't have allowed anything but OEM pre mounted sets in stock class.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Stock slash tires only with any wheel seems to work. Everyone usually ends up running the same stock slash tire so that rule has been working pretty well and should be encouraged to stay in place and never change. There are a couple of stock options that come with the Slash and that you can buy including the S compounds that work fine on any surface. Keep it simple, keep it stock with limited RPM, etc upgrades.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think someone posted earlier that it makes sense to spend an extra dollar or two on a higher quality part that does not change the overall design or increase performance other than less likely breaking or wearing out the plastic part as fast as stock plastic. As long as a plastic part is replaced by a plastic part.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

At Indy RC Raceway on-road racing this weekend...

- Friday had 1/12, VTA, USGT racing and a few TT-01 drivers practicing.
- Saturday had 20 cars racing in the TT-01/02 class, 3 RJ Speed cars, several Mini Coopers and a few 1/18 scale cars.

Hopefully CICR had a good turnout today/Sunday, given the problems they had recently.

----------

I'm thankful I have gained a lot of friends over the years who also like to play with toy cars. I'm also thankful that I have/had many great places to play with my toys in central Indiana.

I hope everyone had a great weekend. Hope to see you at a track next week!!


----------



## cwoods34

We have a national champion in the Indy area....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

cwoods34 said:


> We have a national champion in the Indy area....


I'm a big Colts fan too. I really enjoyed it when the Indianapolis Colts won Superbowl XLI at the end of the 2006 NFL season.

Maybe you are referring to the Indiana Fever who won the WNBA championship in 2012? 

Am I missing something more recent? My subscription to Obscure Sports Quarterly recently lapsed. I also have been having problems getting my television provider to carrier ESPN 8 "The Ocho"


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm a big Colts fan too. I really enjoyed it when the Indianapolis Colts won Superbowl XLI at the end of the 2006 NFL season.
> 
> Maybe you are referring to the Indiana Fever who won the WNBA championship in 2012?
> 
> Am I missing something more recent? My subscription to Obscure Sports Quarterly recently lapsed. I also have been having problems getting my television provider to carrier ESPN 8 "The Ocho"


Ready...DODGEBALL!
.


----------



## crispy

Lanny and Jeremiah went to Cleveland. I'm assuming one of them was the big winner.

Couldn't have been Lanny because his Awesomatix wouldn't have held together for that long... :tongue: Must have been Jeremiah...

Or it could have been Cody or Michael, but they don't run the lower classes...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> Lanny and Jeremiah went to Cleveland. I'm assuming one of them was the big winner.
> 
> Couldn't have been Lanny because his Awesomatix wouldn't have held together for that long... :tongue: Must have been Jeremiah...
> 
> Or it could have been Cody or Michael, but they don't run the lower classes...


So we don't have a chance of winning the upper classes?


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> We have a national champion in the Indy area....


Great results from Cleveland VTA Indy team of Ward and Sledge placing first and eighth who hang out in Columbus where you too can get a piece of them on Sundays.

Cody finished a very respectable sixth in Mod A Main against best of the best.

A Russell finished with a podium in Mod B main and Jonesy is getting his 1/12 feet wet with his new xray where the difference between A main and D main is .10 over an eight minute run, still placing 7th in the B main.

Maybe next year I wont be in Boston and can attend!


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> So we don't have a chance of winning the upper classes?


Possibly, but you wouldn't have posted bragging on yourself...


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> This just makes it all that much sweeter when I finish ahead of you!


You're right, that's more your style


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> You're right, that's more your style


You left out the part where Chris was taunting. 

For the record, I did finish ahead of him...


----------



## Lanracer

crispy said:


> Lanny and Jeremiah went to Cleveland. I'm assuming one of them was the big winner.
> 
> Couldn't have been Lanny because his Awesomatix wouldn't have held together for that long... :tongue: Must have been Jeremiah...
> 
> Or it could have been Cody or Michael, but they don't run the lower classes...


U will like this, I qualified in the seeding heat for the tail of the Usgt A heat and in the first qualifier chewed my spur right on the start. Haha. In the VTA A main, I put too many shims under the outer camber link and my rear tires rubbed the whole main, I had a great time and learned a lot though....


----------



## BadSign

Congrats to all you guys. As usual, i'd like to take some credit by giving you an extra corner to negotiate every few laps. That's gotta improve your driving skills somehow.


----------



## pitchblack26

crispy said:


> You left out the part where Chris was taunting.
> 
> Me taunt??? Never, that would be unsporsmanlike


----------



## crispy

crispy said:


> You left out the part where Chris was taunting.





pitchblack26 said:


> Me taunt??? Never, that would be unsporsmanlike


You do it all the time. 

Don't stop!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun evening at Indy RC last night. It was kinda quiet though (no crispy). I like the new corner rings. Helpful for older eyes. Where are all the 1/12 scale guys? Last winter we had lots of them it seemed. This year...poof? I'm having second thoughts about the used one I purchased (hoping Kyle will race it). Don't want to put money into a class that rarely runs at Indy RC.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Fun evening at Indy RC last night. It was kinda quiet though (no crispy). I like the new corner rings. Helpful for older eyes. Where are all the 1/12 scale guys? Last winter we had lots of them it seemed. This year...poof? I'm having second thoughts about the used one I purchased (hoping Kyle will race it). Don't want to put money into a class that rarely runs at Indy RC.


Personally, I don't get to race as often as I'd like. I realized last year that I'd enjoy racing more if I ran a lest technical class. That's why I switched back to VTA. Nothin against 12th scale, just don't have the time to do it right.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

WOW!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

At Indy RC Raceway this weekend...


Friday had a solid VTA turnout even though a few regulars were missing. I'm always amazed how close all of the different cars are in this class. Had a lot of fun in the main.

There was also good racing going on in the USGT class.

----------

Saturday also had a good turnout for the TT-01/02 class with 3 full heats. The racing was very close in the A-main with at least 4 different drivers leading the race.

There were also drivers practicing with their RJ speed cars, Tamiya Mini Coopers, and several other mini/micro scale vehicles.

----------

The new corner barriers were an interesting change. It was nice that they were very visible.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Just bashing with friends*

Saturday night at Indy RC had a pretty nice turnout, something like near 60 entrees with 10 heats.

Up the street at JCP on the dirt oval there was something like 40 entrees with 8 or 9 heats.

Good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Glad to see the great turnout Saturday in both the onroad and offroad classes. Now I see why the carpet is starting to have so many ripped areas in it.  good thing I have a new tube of Shoo-Goo
On a lighter note... I really like the new red and white corner markers, they are very easy to see and I think they will help a lot of racers make it around the track better.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of off-road racing at Indy RC Raceway, there is an existing Hobbytalk thread in the off-road section of this forum. Here is a link to the thread (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340795&page=38).

It doesn't appear that the thread has been getting much activity, but at least Scott Black (Indyhobbies) has been posting relevant track updates.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Slash envy*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Speaking of off-road racing at Indy RC Raceway, there is an existing Hobbytalk thread in the off-road section of this forum. Here is a link to the thread (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340795&page=38).
> 
> It doesn't appear that the thread has been getting much activity, but at least Scott Black (Indyhobbies) has been posting relevant track updates.


But this is the best and most active local thread where all the cool and smart technical folk hang out to bestow upon the masses their all powerful and mighty wisdom of anything RC...

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PBR

*That Just Happened*

Shake & Bake


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nothing wrong with posting any/all info about the various racing going on at Indy RC Raceway as well as the other tracks in the area in this thread. Many hobby facilities don't have the time or manpower to keep their own websites updated, so it is nice to find as much information in one location such as this thread.

----------

Speaking of a single source for r/c racing in the area, I don't think it hurts to mention the Hoosier RC Racers club. (http://www.hrcracers.com/)

Local R/C Enthusiast Scott Black has been working behind the scenes to build more interest and support for R/C surface vehicles. He was an important factor in the creation of a new public off-road track in the Avon Town Hall Park. As part of his efforts, he helped to create the Hoosier RC Racers club which will organize and run racing at that facility. The club will not be limited to just the Avon track or off-road racing.

Part of Scott's vision was to have a club that R/C "car" enthusiasts can be a part of that is independent of classes or venues. This would allow the club to work in the best interests of its membership. Ideally the club could organize special events with individual tracks, multiple tracks, or one-off temporary venues. Imagine being able to be part of larger non-R/C events? This is one of the possibilities this club could offer in the future to help showcase our hobby.

The Hoosier RC Racers club is a non-profit entity, which means it isn't trying to take anything or anyone from any existing facilities. The goal is just to have a common place for new or experienced racers to get together and have some fun. The club's first meeting will be January 20, 2016. Here is the link again if anyone is interested in finding out more information.

http://www.hrcracers.com/


----------



## RollingChicane

I'm already looking forward to racing on Friday. I missed this past Friday when I got home to a cold house after work on Friday due to a furnace that decided to quit working. I like to work on things but I prefer it to be RC cars instead of home appliances....

Hopefully we will have a good crowd this coming Friday and Mr. Franklin can try and triple up :thumbsup:

Hopefully I will have a new USGT paint job to match my VTA car. Surely that is worth .1 - .2 seconds per lap, right?!?!


----------



## FrankNitti

RollingChicane said:


> Hopefully we will have a good crowd this coming Friday and Mr. Franklin can try and triple up :thumbsup:


LOL... That will never happen. I did get my VTA back up and running so maybe I give that a try this Friday, now that I can see the corners better thanks to Judd, I might be able to stick with ya Nick.


----------



## j21moss

Anybody who runs the TT01/TT02 class.. I just bought a new TT02 and need to know if they are running tire inserts or not, the kits did not come with it and got the car built and working on the body now so hoping to run this Satuday morning


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Which TT-02 kit did you get. The tires vary slightly from kit to kit. I do know that Indy RC Raceway had a set of 4 foam Tamiya inserts in stock as of Saturday.


----------



## j21moss

Ford Capri


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I can't find a part number for the tires in the TT-02 manual for that kit. I assume since that is the basic kit (plastic drive shaft/friction dampners) that those are the harder "kit" tires. I'm not certain but I believe there are other people racing those tires on Saturday who just glued them up without inserts and were doing okay. If anything you will just want to be sure to at least use traction compound before hitting the track. You can also use the traction compound to clean your tires after the race..

Any other parts you might need should be available to purchase at the track. There are also plenty of people racing the TT-02 should you have any questions about gearing.

The TT-01 kit I purchased came with radial tires (and included foam inserts). Indy RC Raceway has a set of 4 Taymia pre-mounted radials on white spoke wheels with inserts for a reasonable price if you don't feel like gluing up tires. They should work fine right out of the package assuming you are using traction compound.


----------



## CICR

This Sunday 12/13/15 CICR will be hosting The Christmas Shootout trophy race! Sponsored by RockStar Paint with plaques by Hella Graffix!

Classes offered will be VTA, USGT, 17.5 Touring, Touring Mod, & 17.5 1/12. Entry fee will be $20 for the first class. $10 for second class.
Doors will open at 9:00 with racing starting promptly at 1:00.
17.5 touring will run Jaco blue, touring mod and 1/12 are open tire.


As many of you know CICR was broken into the weekend before Thanksgiving. My personal items along with all track inventory was taken. That on top of very low attendance the last few months has made me wonder if I should even keep the track open. I've had several racers go above and beyond with donations to help keep CICR going... I'm sure I've not thanked them enough!!!

I know it's short notice but I hope you racers can find the time for CICR's Christmas Shootout!


Thanks, Chris


----------



## regets ama

I'm in


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like a fun day at CIRC. We've got school Christmas band concert at 3 PM. 

I'll put it on my FB page. www.facebook.com/indyhobbies for what that's worth.


----------



## jonesy112

I'm in as well. 

Hope some of the Friday regulars will be able to make it out this weekend with a few days notice!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Saturday night at Indy RC had a pretty nice turnout, something like near 60 entrees with 10 heats.
> 
> Up the street at JCP on the dirt oval there was something like 40 entrees with 8 or 9 heats.
> 
> Good times! :thumbsup:


Man, those are good turnouts. That's nice. 

I still think on-road racing suffers a little from appearing too technical, too high end. I can only speak from my own experience. When we had been running off-road for a couple of years, I stopped to watch people running on-road and I felt like it was way over my head. I assumed the guys in it, had been in it for years. I can't say why specifically, just first impressions. 

It wasn't until Bob Cordell showed me a VTA car at Hobbytown (thanks Bob!) that I saw it wasn't so technical. Chuck R. sold me a couple of his used TC3 chassis one night at Indy RC, and, I was "in" cheap and off and running in VTA. 

I think the guys at Summit see that leap and that's why they run on-road Slash in their program. To get guys to consider trying on road and make the switch.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there.

Stock TC? Hmmm.....


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Man, those are good turnouts. That's nice.
> 
> I still think on-road racing suffers a little from appearing too technical, too high end. I can only speak from my own experience. When we had been running off-road for a couple of years, I stopped to watch people running on-road and I felt like it was way over my head. I assumed the guys in it, had been in it for years. I can't say why specifically, just first impressions.
> 
> It wasn't until Bob Cordell showed me a VTA car at Hobbytown (thanks Bob!) that I saw it wasn't so technical. Chuck R. sold me a couple of his used TC3 chassis one night at Indy RC, and, I was "in" cheap and off and running in VTA.
> 
> I think the guys at Summit see that leap and that's why they run on-road Slash in their program. To get guys to consider trying on road and make the switch.


Good point Scott. Do you think if we had a Novice class on Friday nights that it would be more appealing to new folks? Something that was more "open" to let new folks run whatever they have?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We did have TT-01 kind of as a novice class until it moved to Saturday mornings. So, right now, we don't have a novice class IMO on Fridays. Some might look at VTA as a good entry level class? I did at the time several years ago. Now, VTA is much more competitive. Hard to say.

I believe that Summit Raceway does what they do (running on-road Slash) in Fort Wayne because it exposes off-road guys to on-road cars. However, each time running Slash trucks at Indy RC has come up on this forum, several have strongly stated that they don't want to see a Slash on the on-road track. I get why, but if we want to build attendance...

As you know, Indy RC's owner, Doug, doesn't read these forums. At least not that I'm aware of, so its a mute point unless we discuss it with him directly. Maybe he is happy with attendance levels where they are? We do generally fill up more in the winter.

With the number of on-road racers in central Indiana right now, it sounds like Indy RC and CIRC are both less than full. As I have often said about RC Racing, I don't understand why there aren't 1,000 racers in the area and multiple tracks. Why isn't RC as popular as golf or fishing? But, assuming its not, can two tracks stay healthy with the limited number of on-road racers? It sure isn't a business to go into if your goal is to make a good living. You have to be in it because you enjoy it and its a passion of yours.


----------



## pitchblack26

If we're sounding off about it, then I will say I don't mind a stock slash class on Friday night. It would definitely attract some bashers but in my experience some of the guys on Saturday night can drive VERY well. I've been racing on Saturday night quite often lately and find it as satisfying as friday onroad. Only my opinion though


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> If we're sounding off about it, then I will say I don't mind a stock slash class on Friday night. It would definitely attract some bashers but in my experience some of the guys on Saturday night can drive VERY well. I've been racing on Saturday night quite often lately and find it as satisfying as friday onroad. Only my opinion though


As long as the trucks are CLEAN with absolutely no dirt or rocks, I'm ok with it! I'd like to get the TT01/02 guys to come to Friday night as well. I think the more attendance we can drum up, the better in general it would be for our group.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We did have TT-01 kind of as a novice class until it moved to Saturday mornings. So, right now, we don't have a novice class IMO on Fridays. Some might look at VTA as a good entry level class? I did at the time several years ago. Now, VTA is much more competitive. Hard to say.
> 
> I believe that Summit Raceway does what they do (running on-road Slash) in Fort Wayne because it exposes off-road guys to on-road cars. However, each time running Slash trucks at Indy RC has come up on this forum, several have strongly stated that they don't want to see a Slash on the on-road track. I get why, but if we want to build attendance...
> 
> As you know, Indy RC's owner, Doug, doesn't read these forums. At least not that I'm aware of, so its a mute point unless we discuss it with him directly. Maybe he is happy with attendance levels where they are? We do generally fill up more in the winter.
> 
> With the number of on-road racers in central Indiana right now, it sounds like Indy RC and CIRC are both less than full. As I have often said about RC Racing, I don't understand why there aren't 1,000 racers in the area and multiple tracks. Why isn't RC as popular as golf or fishing? But, assuming its not, can two tracks stay healthy with the limited number of on-road racers? It sure isn't a business to go into if your goal is to make a good living. You have to be in it because you enjoy it and its a passion of yours.


All good points Scott. I think that is where the RC club comes into play. If the club has X members and the board speaks to local shop owners on behalf of X members, surely they would listen and morph accordingly in an effort to grow their business and exposure. It would be the responsibility of the club to make sure they are speaking for the majority and not just a squeaky wheel (AKA Gary......:tongue to avoid a counter-productive approach. 

By that same note, if I suddenly have money to burn and I want to open up my own shop, I'm going to meet with the club to understand who all they are a voice for, what is important to the members (including proximity of the majority of the members / willingness of members to travel, etc) and use the club as a key element for making business decisions. 

Just my thoughts and probably plenty of incorrect perspectives on my part but figured I'd toss them out....


----------



## jonesy112

A big reason there is no issues with the slashes at summit, in my opinion, is they have controlled practices before the racing starts. 10-15 minutes for slash, then 15-20 for the cars. While its not a big deal for a slash to jump a board and drive a few feet the wrong direction in a lane to drive back over a board the right way, it is when there are other cars on track. 1/12th scale vs slash head on, i think we all know the winner there. And no one wants their night potentially ruined and have to rebuild a car 30 minutes before racing starts. 

A HUGE percentage of Summit's current on-road car locals can be traced back to being off-road guys that converted over, most using the slash as the gateway. But without a controlled practice time before the races, i see it pushing away alot of the current on road guys. This is something to bring up while approaching the Indy RC management.


----------



## FrankNitti

Well said Jonesy...:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Yup, seen it before. I've been the mobile ramp in the past for a Slash.


----------



## FrankNitti

Gary...where you at ???? I've been there the past 2 weeks... :thumbsup:


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Good point Scott. Do you think if we had a Novice class on Friday nights that it would be more appealing to new folks? Something that was more "open" to let new folks run whatever they have?


The TT class would seem to make the most sense for a Friday night novice class. Start them off slow and then when they want more speed they can look into VTA. No concerns of being run over by a wayward slash either.


----------



## BadSign

jkaetz said:


> The TT class would seem to make the most sense for a Friday night novice class. Start them off slow and then when they want more speed they can look into VTA. No concerns of being run over by a wayward slash either.


It was done that way before- maybe three years ago? But the class died out. I think the best bet is to show up on a Saturday with a VTA/USGT car, practice with the Saturday racers, invite them to a Friday night. Let the Slash guys race on road on Saturday, since they'll be staying for offroad anyway.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Grand Opening of the Avon Parks RC Track will be May 7th at 10 AM. It will be definitely be getting used before then, but that will be the official day. Avon has the new track as its own webpage now: http://avongov.org/department/division.php?structureid=76

The first meeting of the club is January 20th: 










The club already has received an email request to do a parking lot race at a local automotive parts store this spring. But, we don't have the equipment yet to do that. It will be fun to consider in the future. 

Several of you guys came out to help with the on-road racing we held at Bill Estes Ford several years ago. Remember that? It would be fun for all of the Hoosier RC Racers could do some traveling on-road demos and races. Maybe that will be next year's project. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> It was done that way before- maybe three years ago? But the class died out. I think the best bet is to show up on a Saturday with a VTA/USGT car, practice with the Saturday racers, invite them to a Friday night. Let the Slash guys race on road on Saturday, since they'll be staying for offroad anyway.


It does out because at the time, it was the ONLY TC based class offered. That's back when Indy RC was basically running a TCS type track, it was never offered as a novice based class. myself and cody woods were running it just so we could race a tc class locally. I think it would be smart to bring that in on Friday night as a novice type of class, get people in the door to race and see what other classes are offered and they may grow into them.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The Saturday onroad program is fine just how and where it is. Showing up to bestow ones knowledge of everything TC will not bring those who were ran off on Friday back. There is a solid fun onroad program on Saturday morning now along with a night for all the hot dogs and speed racers during prime time on Friday night, what more can you want?

Is there nothing else to speak of or is this like group therapy?

The Associated TC7 is aboit to be released! Woohoo!!! Gots to clear me some shelf space.


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> The Saturday onroad program is fine just how and where it is. Showing up to bestow ones knowledge of everything TC will not bring those who were ran off on Friday back. There is a solid fun onroad program on Saturday morning now along with a night for all the hot dogs and speed racers during prime time on Friday night, what more can you want?
> 
> Is there nothing else to speak of or is this like group therapy?
> 
> The Associated TC7 is aboit to be released! Woohoo!!! Gots to clear me some shelf space.


Honestly, I get tired of reading condesending, crybaby posts. No one is trying to bestow any knowledge on anyone. We are simply trying to expand the program on Friday nights and make it more appealing to new comers. 

I find it incredibly ironic that you havent raced on a Friday night in 6 months to a year but continually make negative comments about the racers on Friday night. If you would take a break from bashing behind your keyboard and show up, you would find a great group of racers, happy to help eachother as well as new folks, routinely loaning parts to new folks, helping with set ups etc. 

I can guarantee new folks reading your bashing posts if no one replies contrary will not want to try Friday nights. Our goal, your goal should be to promote the hobby, welcome all new comers and expand the racing program in general. That helps the hobby, the hobby shop and everyones racing experience. 

How about trying to stop bashing on racers at Indy RC and being the spokesperson no one asked for and come on out and actually race and see for yourself how fun it is and how kind and helpful everyone is? We would gladly welcome you!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> Honestly, I get tired of reading condesending, crybaby posts. No one is trying to bestow any knowledge on anyone. We are simply trying to expand the program on Friday nights and make it more appealing to new comers.
> 
> I find it incredibly ironic that you havent raced on a Friday night in 6 months to a year but continually make negative comments about the racers on Friday night. If you would take a break from bashing behind your keyboard and show up, you would find a great group of racers, happy to help eachother as well as new folks, routinely loaning parts to new folks, helping with set ups etc.
> 
> I can guarantee new folks reading your bashing posts if no one replies contrary will not want to try Friday nights. Our goal, your goal should be to promote the hobby, welcome all new comers and expand the racing program in general. That helps the hobby, the hobby shop and everyones racing experience.
> 
> How about trying to stop bashing on racers at Indy RC and being the spokesperson no one asked for and come on out and actually race and see for yourself how fun it is and how kind and helpful everyone is? We would gladly welcome you!


It's an open and public forum and people are allowed to post freely wether popular or unpopular. Any hobby (or generally anything in life) worth investing ones free time and money in that people can go and enjoy without stress and have fun should sell itself...


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> It's an open and public forum and people are allowed to post freely wether popular or unpopular. Any hobby (or generally anything in life) worth investing ones free time and money in that people can go and enjoy without stress and have fun should sell itself...


Open and Public Forum police has spoken. Got the last word again, didn't ya?


----------



## RollingChicane

Thanks to everyone who came out on Friday. It was a lot of fun with a pretty good turn out. They layout was fun and flowing. Everyone drove well and lots of clean racing by all! We had a new USGT driver make a testing debut and by the end of the night his car was looking pretty good. Kudos to David Lee for having a good run with his 2WD car in USGT! David Franklin has been a factor the last three weeks since he resurfaced and has won 2 of the 3 weeks. Lanny's VTA car was on rails and in a class of his own. Rumor has it that he doesnt need a transmitter because it just goes wherever he commands it with his mind.....

This coming Friday might be the last "normal" week of racing since Christmas and New Years falls at the end of the week so be sure to get your fix this week!


----------



## ThrottleKing

You still can come down to Columbus and get your racing fix!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Great day of racing down at CICR today for the Christmas Shootout. Cant wait until next week to do it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Great day of racing down at CICR today for the Christmas Shootout. Cant wait until next week to do it again.:thumbsup:


And you did quite well!

Great turnout of a great group of professional racers.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One thing that I'm thankful for in Central Indiana is that I have plenty of choices where I can play with remote controlled toys whether it be land, sea, or air.

One of the good things I've seen is new people enjoying this hobby over the past several months. I've seen new people racing VTA and USGT on Fridays nights and new people running TT-01/02 on Saturday afternoons. I also stayed around on Saturday night and saw a new racer - a dad and his daughter & son unboxing their new r/c vehicle. Unfortunately I can't speak for racing on other nights of the week, but I've heard about new classes and new racers enjoying this hobby.

Whether I'm sharing the track with pros or average Joe's, I'm always enjoying this hobby. I also see many other people enjoying this hobby too. It doesn't matter what class or venue we are at, we should all remember to share that fun when we are there. Thankfully, I've seen a lot of people sharing their love for this hobby too.

I hope everyone can have some fun with their r/c toys this week. Hope to see you at the track too.


----------



## crispy

Wait... is it Thanksgiving again?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well it is the holiday season. I just was sharing my gift of a positive post with everyone.


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody suspecting anything new RC under the tree this year?!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody suspecting anything new RC under the tree this year?!


Yes, but as of yesterday, I now will have to register with the Federal Aviation Administration to fly it along with all my other airplanes. 










What a waste. I'm now going to be on another federal list and I will pay an additional tax (fee) so they can keep that list up to date and check it twice when they want to. I'm sure the terrorists and idiots with drones will take the time to register too.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got my entry and my room getting ready for my first Snowbird Nationals.:thumbsup:


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Got my entry and my room getting ready for my first Snowbird Nationals.:thumbsup:


Awesome! Hope you do well and triple up!
Lanny needs to go and have a good run without a wheel dragging!


----------



## RollingChicane

If Anyone is interested, i am going to sell one of my VBC D06's. It is optioned up and perfect for USGT or VTA. It is perfect and needs nothing!:thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

If you're looking for something to do after New Years.......


----------



## j21moss

ThrottleKing said:


> Got my entry and my room getting ready for my first Snowbird Nationals.:thumbsup:


Been to this event back in 2001-2003... ran roadcourse and oval.. awesome time.. enjoy the moment!!! Best racers go to this event,, too bad for me they moved it back to last weekend of January in 2005, used to have it the 1st weekend of February but they have their reasons. Like I said enjoy the time down there!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

PitchBlack26 you have a PM.


----------



## jtsbell

ThrottleKing said:


> Got my entry and my room getting ready for my first Snowbird Nationals.:thumbsup:


I'll see you down there. Going to run oval.


----------



## BadSign

Did anyone find an SMC battery on the table under the hobby shop last friday? I've been looking all over at home this week, can't find it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

So I came out and attempted to be an onroad racer tonight for the first time in 3 months or so. Crowd was light but allowed for me to comfortably get my feet back under me with the vta car. I had driven offroad with the new carpet circles and tire corners and liked them, but man I really liked them with the vta car. Seems to make a more naturally flowing track where you're rolling around natural feeling turns/corners rather than always trying to get the car to cut a crazy tight turn at the end of a stick over and over plus less bricks and sticks on the track seemed to make for less potential parts breakage all around as the tires were energy absorbing. I'm sure alot of people don't like these track changes but I did. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun night last night. One one heat of USGT and one of VTA, but it was a great evening with friends. 

Good to see you last night PBR. I've heard positive comments about the "rings" they added. I sure like them. Like you say, they make the corners flow. I also found out that they make excellent launching pads for aerial stunts. Several times last night I did some Dukes of Hazzard (don't worry PC police, I had no confederate flag on my roof) jumps with my VTA car when I mis judged my line in the narrow section.


----------



## TEAM PBR

The 3 point shot into the tire that you made in the 2nd usgt heat was an awesome spectacle to see indy hobbies. Such a shame no video of that cause I'm betting you could try to do that and it'd take a hundred or more tries to hit it perfect like that again.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It felt like the bat cave in there!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There will be no Friday 12/25/2015 racing at Indy RC Raceway this week as the track will be closed for the holiday.

However, the track will be open on Saturday 12/26/2015 for the normal race program. I'm sure there will be a lot of people excited to try out their new R/C toys.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you look behind the below picture of my car, you can see the new round barriers that are made from a portion of a full scale tire. I haven't asked the staff at Indy RC Raceway where they got them, but they do work well by creating a nice flowing 180 turn.

The only negatives are they are a bit tall and you can land your car entirely inside of them. I wonder if a smaller sized full scale tire might be the perfect solution? A tow behind trailer tire or undersized spare?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those are rings from recycled semi tractor trailer tires. They use them on road barriers. Its a product you can purchase. I don't know that I've seen them from smaller tires unless that are do-it-yourself brand.


----------



## jkaetz

My only suggestions for the tire circles would be to cover the hole with some cardboard or something so that cars couldn't get stuck in the middle and to shave the edges down so they were more of a slope than a 1/2" vertical wall. I'm sure it still wouldn't help with my propensity to cut the corner short and find my car on two wheels or upside down though.


----------



## BadSign

I like them as well, it does get a nice flow to the corner. I think some atv tires would be good for some tighter corners.


----------



## RollingChicane

Merry Christmas to you all. May santa bring you lots of RC goodies, health and happiness!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. May santa bring you lots of RC goodies, health and happiness!


Thanks RC. I also wish all the drivers racing at Indy RC Raceway a Merry Christmas.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. May santa bring you lots of RC goodies, health and happiness!


Same to you stranger!

I'm sure it is safe to assume no racing tonight, but what about next Friday?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hope you dudes had a good Christmas. Gary, I think I heard Jud say that they were closed "the next two Friday nights" meaning New Year's Eve too. I'm not 100% on that. You might call them to be sure. 

I'm hoping to make it to Summit next weekend for their Slam. I'd like to run VTA and I guess they are adding USGT if you follow their thread. On-road Slash is a class too, but you must use foam tires. They sell those at the hobby shop. 

http://www.summitrcraceway.com/events.html


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm hoping to make it to Summit next weekend for their Slam.
> 
> http://www.summitrcraceway.com/events.html


I'm going up for F1, looking forward to it.


----------



## regets ama

*RC Fix*

If you are looking for your RC fix over the holidays, CICR is racing today. Lots of grip at this track. Last week there were 3 Slash trucks running stock rubber tires if you arent in to TC, VTA, USGT or 1/12


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Same to you stranger!
> 
> I'm sure it is safe to assume no racing tonight, but what about next Friday?


I am planning to be there the next time the doors are open! Gotta try out a few new goodies that were under the tree. 

I'm also planning to head up there next Saturday to sell some old TT01's as my shelf space is becoming non-existent!


----------



## DTohill

*******1/12th scale Oval... at Indy RC******

Anyone interested in running 1/12th scale oval at Indy RC on Thursday night?? I'd like to see some more interest in this class... The oval pan cars can be found on Ebay for almost nothing. I have a few I'm willing to almost give away to get the class going.. 

Rules will be:
1 cell lipo
17.5 brushless motor
Nascar/truck body
open gearing
any Tire


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nice offer! Sounds like a fun class. Hopefully you will get some takers.


----------



## davidl

DTohill said:


> Anyone interested in running 1/12th scale oval at Indy RC on Thursday night?? I'd like to see some more interest in this class... The oval pan cars can be found on Ebay for almost nothing. I have a few I'm willing to almost give away to get the class going..
> 
> Rules will be:
> 1 cell lipo
> 17.5 brushless motor
> Nascar/truck body
> open gearing
> any Tire




I have an IRS 1/12 oval car from the round battery days. It is the sister prototype that won 1/12 modified at the Snowbirds in 2006. But we always ran car bodies. I am not trying to get your hopes up because I always work late on Thursday and can not make it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

RollingChicane said:


> I am planning to be there the next time the doors are open! Gotta try out a few new goodies that were under the tree.
> 
> I'm also planning to head up there next Saturday to sell some old TT01's as my shelf space is becoming non-existent!


A few Saturdays ago at Indy RC Raceway there was a gentleman looking to trade a Slash for a TT-01/02. That was before Christmas though. What version of the TT-01 do you have?

----------

One of the advantages of running 2 programs on Saturday is that it has enabled some crossover between on-road & off-road for some racers. At a minimum it has given many racers a chance to see what other types of racing is going on.


----------



## CICR

DTohill said:


> Anyone interested in running 1/12th scale oval at Indy RC on Thursday night?? I'd like to see some more interest in this class... The oval pan cars can be found on Ebay for almost nothing. I have a few I'm willing to almost give away to get the class going..
> 
> Rules will be:
> 1 cell lipo
> 17.5 brushless motor
> Nascar/truck body
> open gearing
> any Tire



Several guys in Columbus are talking about getting the 1/12 oval class going again. We also run those exact rules. We are however considering going with a 13.5 turn motor as it's almost impossible to get enough gear on the 17.5 car for our size track. 

Track is open for oval this Friday. Doors open at noon, racing at 5:00.


----------



## big_dave_man

Great time with great friends at a great facility! Get your entries in early!


----------



## RollingChicane

I just talked to Doug and Indy RC Raceway WILL be open this Friday night for racing! Get your stuff ready and come on out!!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A few Saturdays ago at Indy RC Raceway there was a gentleman looking to trade a Slash for a TT-01/02. That was before Christmas though. What version of the TT-01 do you have?
> 
> 
> I have 3 versions of the TT01.
> One is the box stock least expensive RTR version
> One is loaded up with aluminum parts
> One is the one that I raced and have fully dialed in and loaded with Tamiya goodies (all fully compliant to class rules).


----------



## RollingChicane

Race TT01 is sold already. 

I have a fully optioned VBC D06 for sale as well.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

So did anyone get any good r/c stuff for Christmas that is it going to make it to a track this weekend?

I got a Hobbytown gift card!


----------



## Lanracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> So did anyone get any good r/c stuff for Christmas that is it going to make it to a track this weekend?
> 
> I got a Hobbytown gift card!


I think Nick had a nice surprise under his tree. 

I have a new A800 that I hope to try out Friday and Saturday in USGT. I already worked some kinks out of it Sunday at Columbus. 

Gforce pit light is on its way and have some new Gforce car stands that are nice.


----------



## Lanracer

Lanracer said:


> I think Nick had a nice surprise under his tree.
> 
> I have a new A800 that I hope to try out Friday and Saturday in USGT. I already worked some kinks out of it Sunday at Columbus.
> 
> Gforce pit light is on its way and have some new Gforce car stands that are nice.


Oops, Got some pivothead Durango glasses too, hope to get some videos of racing


----------



## rcdano

*1/12 scale Friday?*

Looks like me and Kenyon can make it up Friday. ANy other 1/12 scale guys gonna make it out?


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> So did anyone get any good r/c stuff for Christmas that is it going to make it to a track this weekend?
> 
> I got a Hobbytown gift card!


I got an A700 EVOI for VTA that is ready to go now.. Should have a real nice body from Rockstar Paints to go with it in the next week or so.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I just talked to Doug and Indy RC Raceway WILL be open this Friday night for racing! Get your stuff ready and come on out!!


Jud confirmed the same to me to put on FB. Thursday night is normal schedule too. 

http://www.facebook.com/indyrc


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> So did anyone get any good r/c stuff for Christmas that is it going to make it to a track this weekend?
> 
> I got a Hobbytown gift card!


I had a really good Christmas. I found a killer deal and snatched up a used car very similar to what i use in USGT. That arrive a couple days before Christmas. Its ready to go now. 

Then, much to my surprise, the most amazing woman in the world surprised me with the first VBC D08 shipped to the USA. It is also built and ready to go. 

Im spoiled!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyRC_Racer said:


> So did anyone get any good r/c stuff for Christmas that is it going to make it to a track this weekend?
> !


Santa brought me a Tamiya lunchbox kit. Should have it all vta ready in a couple weeks...:tongue:


----------



## BadSign

Anyone going to Summit Saturday? I'm willing to drive if anyone wants to ride along.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are several r/c classes that are running that encourage the use of realistic sports car or street car bodies. Obviously there are several companies that make those bodies. 

Below is a partial list, but does anyone know of *ANY OTHER COMPANIES?

- *HPI (http://www.hpiracing.com/)
They have a wide variety of 190mm & 200mm bodies. They probably have the most US muscle car bodies.
*
- *McAllister Racing (http://www.mcallisterracing.com/)
For a small American company, they have a varied offering of bodies. Not quite the detail of HPI or Tamiya bodies, but their VTA/USGT bodies are 1 piece designs (excluding wings). No need to attach noses or rear bumpers, which means they are more durable on the track.

*- *Parma PSE (http://www.parmapse.com/)
Not always the most realistic, but they offer a few unique bodies like the El Camino and Chevy Nomad.

- Protoform (http://racepf.com/)
Have always had limited street car options but always good performers on the track. Currently the only company that offers the Javelin for VTA racing and the Cadillac ATS-V for USGT/others.

- Tamiya (http://www.tamiyausa.com/)
Very detailed bodies with many exotic offerings from Ferrari & Japanese companies. Can be a bit expensive and they often discontinue products making them hard to find.

- Vaterra (http://www.vaterrarc.com/Parts/)
A relative newcomer, they primarily offer RTR kits with very detailed bodies. Unfortunately none of their bodies are VTA legal, because they are too narrow in the rear. Check here on Horizon Hobbies for a list of bodies available (http://www.horizonhobby.com/SearchD...showResultsPage=true&searchSource=Q&pageView=)

----------

There are several other large companies that offer lexan bodies, but many specialize in the off-road market. If there is on-road company that I might have missed or a small company that offers a unique body, let us know.

I was going to include Matrixline RC (http://www.matrixline-rcmodel.com) in my list above. They are a company based in China. They have several unique bodies such as the new Dodge SRT8 and Bugatti Veyron. However, I couldn't locate any online r/c store that seems to sell their bodies. I did find a few of their bodies for sale through Amazon or eBay.

Edit: It looks like you can find Matrixline RC bodies on the asiatees.com website. If anyone has had experience shopping/shipping with AsiaTees, please let the rest of us know. Thanks.


----------



## davidl

I ran with some long time friends in Carbondale, IL a couple weekends ago. They changed their 1/12 formula to use 21.5 motors instead of the 17.5 motors. Their track was very large and still the racing was very good and the speed of the motors was adequate, but slightly less than the 17.5. It put a premium on car setup and driving skills. I will also point out that the Rome NY group, the CRC track, has been running 21.5 motors on their small layout for over a year. Their numbers have grown to 3 times the normal 17.5 crowd. There are also different bodies becoming available that would put more realism to it, much like VTA. Spec tires can be specified and I anticipate rubber tires for 1/12 in the next 12 months.

Is there any interest in 1/12 single cell if we dropped down to the 21.5 motor like my friends?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like a better speed motor for Indy RC with the track size.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We had 9 racers from central Indiana at Summit yesterday for the Summit Slam. It was a lot of fun and ran smoothly. I believe the final number was 85 participants! We got home about 1:30 AM, but I assume the A Main crowd got home at 3 AM or later. Whew!

The new carpet up there is all about grip. Almost jet black too. I made it to the B Main in VTA and didn't come in last. A major happy for me. Others from our group may have taken home 1st in at least 2 classes. We'll wait to hear final results. The Crispy/Brozek VTA battle in the B Main was a highlight for sure. 

https://www.facebook.com/Indyhobbies/videos/933023640112436/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

View over the Driver's Stand. It used to be on the opposite wall like the RCAR track was.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The couch was waaaay too comfortable. My kind of living room though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A few ba-zillion dollars worth of hobby equipment under one roof.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> Is there any interest in 1/12 single cell if we dropped down to the 21.5 motor like my friends?


I might try it if you ran 21.5 with rubber tires.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had 9 racers from central Indiana at Summit yesterday for the Summit Slam. It was a lot of fun and ran smoothly. I believe the final number was 85 participants! We got home about 1:30 AM, but I assume the A Main crowd got home at 3 AM or later. Whew!
> 
> The new carpet up there is all about grip. Almost jet black too. I made it to the B Main in VTA and didn't come in last. A major happy for me. Others from our group may have taken home 1st in at least 2 classes. We'll wait to hear final results. The Crispy/Brozek VTA battle in the B Main was a highlight for sure.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Indyhobbies/videos/933023640112436/


I was home in plainfield shortly after 2 am, and stayed for the final races of the evening. I think victory eluded all of the central IN crowd, i finished 2nd in 13.5 TC, Cody was 2nd in Stock TC, and I believe John ran 2nd or 3rd in USGT.


----------



## RollingChicane

jonesy112 said:


> I was home in plainfield shortly after 2 am, and stayed for the final races of the evening. I think victory eluded all of the central IN crowd, i finished 2nd in 13.5 TC, Cody was 2nd in Stock TC, and I believe John ran 2nd or 3rd in USGT.


I believe Lanny brought home the win in USGT.


----------



## big_dave_man

A big THANKS to everyone who came up! I had no clue we'd get that many entries so I apologize for finishing up so late. In my defense, I was running a little slow as we just did the same thing on Friday for the oval crowd. My Sunday was a very lazy one!

I'll get the results posted on our website tonight. Pics are up on our Facebook page already.

Thanks again!


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> I believe Lanny brought home the win in USGT.


You are right, I stand corrected. Lanny did get a win for the Indy crowd. Well done too, that (along with all the other classes) were stacked.


----------



## jonesy112

big_dave_man said:


> A big THANKS to everyone who came up! I had no clue we'd get that many entries so I apologize for finishing up so late. In my defense, I was running a little slow as we just did the same thing on Friday for the oval crowd. My Sunday was a very lazy one!
> 
> I'll get the results posted on our website tonight. Pics are up on our Facebook page already.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks for putting on a great event. It was great to see 80 entries up there, it was worth getting home a little late for. Hopefully we can get some more of the central IN guys up there more frequently. 

Speaking up, the VTA Indoor Carpet Nationals is up at summit Feb 26-28th. (VTA, USGT, TC, F1 and 1.12th Scale). Try to put that one on your calendar and make it up if you can.


----------



## AquaRacer

big_dave_man said:


> A big THANKS to everyone who came up! I had no clue we'd get that many entries so I apologize for finishing up so late. In my defense, I was running a little slow as we just did the same thing on Friday for the oval crowd. My Sunday was a very lazy one!
> 
> I'll get the results posted on our website tonight. Pics are up on our Facebook page already.
> 
> Thanks again!


A big thanks go to everyone up there for running a smooth event. This was my first time up there and I had an absolute blast. The VTA B main race where Crispy and Myself battled it out for 3rd and 4th place for 8 straight minutes was the most fun I have had in rc car racing to this day. A memory I will not forget. 

I am now looking forward to attending the VTA Indoor Carpet Nationals is up at summit Feb 26-28th. (VTA, USGT, TC, F1 and 1.12th Scale) that you will be hosting. It is already on my calendar.

Very nice facility run by a great group of guys. Nice hobby shop too.

Brian B.


----------



## BadSign

Loved the grip on that carpet. Plus a very smooth program. Don't know when I can make it back, but it was very impressive.


----------



## big_dave_man

Appreciate the kind words guys! Cody was instrumental in keeping the program moving as well. Both Mark and I appreciated his help so we could race too!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If there were only 80 entries at the Ft. Wayne race, why did it take until after midnight for the mains to be over? What time did racing start and how many heats were there? Shouldn't take more that 1.5 hours to run a round with that many entries.


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If there were only 80 entries at the Ft. Wayne race, why did it take until after midnight for the mains to be over? What time did racing start and how many heats were there? Shouldn't take more that 1.5 hours to run a round with that many entries.


Brian,
I remember figuring out how long each round would take and it was around 90 some minutes per round with 15 individual heats and then there was 90 seconds in between each heat. that gave us a 2 hour clock approximately per round, along with a very short intermission between round. Usually less than 5 minutes. We started shortly after 2 if I recall correctly. There are classes with 5, 6 & 8 minute heats. Nobody was complaining that I heard as all seem to be having a good time. It is what it is as far as what you think it should or shouldn't take. It took as long as it did. Don't judge it, when you weren't there. Cya on Friday, next time c'mon on up and be part of it. It was a good time.

Brian B.


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Nobody was complaining that I heard as all seem to be having a good time. It is what it is as far as what you think it should or shouldn't take. It took as long as it did. *Don't judge it, when you weren't there.* Cya on Friday, next time c'mon on up and be part of it. It was a good time.
> 
> Brian B.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pitchblack26

The oval program on Friday night was ran very smoothly also. There were 18 heats total and we finished around midnight. That is probably the best carpet I have ever raced on. Thanks again to Dave and the guys for running such a nice program


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I don't think BS was judging it guys. He was just wondering about the timing from typical timeframe. That's the problem with forums. You can't tell what someone's intent was. 

Racing starting at 2 PM is why it went later than one might think, I believe.

I thought Cody did a good job as an announcer. And, the quips were pretty good. 

Here's a better shot of the track. Good lighting too. 

You can see Crispy trash talking Lanny to psych him out. Didn't work.


----------



## cwoods34

I believe there were 14 heats, two of which were 1/12.

12x6 and 2x8 is 88 minutes of actual runtime per round.

We had a 90 second timer in between heats.... 13 of those so 20 minutes per round.

That's 108 minutes per round of cars either on the track or entering/leaving the track. Three rounds of qualifying so 324 minutes.

We had a 15 minute break after each qualifying round to re-sort the heats/mains. Add 45 minutes, so total now 369.

I don't remember how many mains there were total, but we can assume it was similar to the qualifying rounds. Add 108 again for simplicity, so 477 total minutes approximately. 

We had a 10 minute track repair, and a couple of "racer's minute" incidents totalling probably 20 minutes. So, we'll add 30. Now at 507 minutes. So the absolute earliest we could've finished would have been around 10:30-10:45.... I was on the road at 12:15, and this was after packing up, ALL trophy presentations, and socializing a bit afterwards. 

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## regets ama

*Indy folks participation*



RollingChicane said:


> I believe Lanny brought home the win in USGT.


Summit Slam was a good event and having a lot of time to prep and socialize during the event was relaxing.

From my perspective, best entertainment was Gary and Brian going at it in VTA B-Main and then the hard charge of Jonesy in 13.5 1/12 to a second place podium after having a MUST qualifying run to make the A after 2 DNF attempts.

VTA A Main had many Indy folks in the A with Ward taking a podium 3rd. Lanny and I played around mid pack but all cars (Maybe except one, we wont talk about that) were all equal in lap times. Scott B finished 7th in the B Main out of a 21 car field (C Main depth).

17.5 TC was actually a good race to watch with clean fast racing and passing. Cody qual 3rd and finished second with Adam R finishing 6th. Ward qual 4th but DNS the race 

USGT had Ward TQ, I qualified second and Lanny forth. (my Yokomo ahead of an awesomatix a800, FINALLY). Ward and I got caught in a cluster at the beginng taking him out, me to the back and Lanny off to the races. His A800 was dialed and out of site for a first place run. I finished 3rd (yes the A800 beat the yokomo) Super run by Lanny!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I believe there were 14 heats, two of which were 1/12.
> 
> 12x6 and 2x8 is 88 minutes of actual runtime per round.
> 
> We had a 90 second timer in between heats.... 13 of those so 20 minutes per round.
> 
> That's 108 minutes per round of cars either on the track or entering/leaving the track. Three rounds of qualifying so 324 minutes.
> 
> We had a 15 minute break after each qualifying round to re-sort the heats/mains. Add 45 minutes, so total now 369.
> 
> I don't remember how many mains there were total, but we can assume it was similar to the qualifying rounds. Add 108 again for simplicity, so 477 total minutes approximately.
> 
> We had a 10 minute track repair, and a couple of "racer's minute" incidents totalling probably 20 minutes. So, we'll add 30. Now at 507 minutes. So the absolute earliest we could've finished would have been around 10:30-10:45.... I was on the road at 12:15, and this was after packing up, ALL trophy presentations, and socializing a bit afterwards.
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me.


You forgot in your math that ALL of the vta/usgt a mains and lower mains were 8 minutes, not 6. It's awesome they let the lower mains run a full main distance, not a shorten qualifying time. 

And also 3 1/12th scale heats, not 2. I know as much as you'd like to, you can't forget mod 1/12th lol


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> You forgot in your math that ALL of the vta/usgt a mains and lower mains were 8 minutes, not 6. It's awesome they let the lower mains run a full main distance, not a shorten qualifying time.
> 
> And also 3 1/12th scale heats, not 2. I know as much as you'd like to, you can't forget mod 1/12th lol


How could I forget?!? Wasn't it Steve Dunn that nearly hit me in the face with his car?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have been to many trophy races at Ft. Wayne over the years...Oval & On-road. I have experienced several events where I was driving back to Indy well after midnight, but usually there was some hiccup in the program. I realize that the most recent race was well liked *by the racers who attended*. I was just simply asking why the racing finished so late.

Based on the responses that have been posted, why didn't the racing start earlier? If the race had started at 1pm, had not allowed any racer's minutes (which should never be part of a big single day event), and limited any other breaks between rounds/mains, then everyone could have been heading home at 10:30 pm instead of around midnight, which is safer for those who have to travel.

In case everyone isn't aware, several years ago an oval racer fell asleep on his way back to Indy and was seriously injured as his car left the highway. Part of the reason was that the individual fell asleep because of how late the trophy race finished.

Perhaps the lesson should be that the racer should have gotten a hotel room or shared a ride, but that isn't always an option for everyone. I'm just pointing out that it is nice when a large one-day event doesn't stretch into the early am hours.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have been to many trophy races at Ft. Wayne over the years...Oval & On-road. I have experienced several events where I was driving back to Indy well after midnight, but usually there was some hiccup in the program. I realize that the most recent race was well liked *by the racers who attended*. I was just simply asking why the racing finished so late.
> 
> Based on the responses that have been posted, why didn't the racing start earlier? If the race had started at 1pm, had not allowed any racer's minutes (which should never be part of a big single day event), and limited any other breaks between rounds/mains, then everyone could have been heading home at 10:30 pm instead of around midnight, which is safer for those who have to travel.
> 
> In case everyone isn't aware, several years ago an oval racer fell asleep on his way back to Indy and was seriously injured as his car left the highway. Part of the reason was that the individual fell asleep because of how late the trophy race finished.
> 
> Perhaps the lesson should be that the racer should have gotten a hotel room or shared a ride, but that isn't always an option for everyone. I'm just pointing out that it is nice when a large one-day event doesn't stretch into the early am hours.


It didn't start earlier because..... "I had no clue we'd get that many entries....." 

As far as a racers minute - how would you feel to spend all day qualifying only to have a minor hiccup prior to the main? I know I would appreciate an extra minute or two so I could run.


----------



## BadSign

regets ama said:


> Summit Slam was a good event and having a lot of time to prep and socialize during the event was relaxing.
> 
> From my perspective, best entertainment was Gary and Brian going at it in VTA B-Main and then the hard charge of Jonesy in 13.5 1/12 to a second place podium after having a MUST qualifying run to make the A after 2 DNF attempts.
> 
> VTA A Main had many Indy folks in the A with Ward taking a podium 3rd. Lanny and I played around mid pack but all cars (Maybe except one, we wont talk about that) were all equal in lap times. Scott B finished 7th in the B Main out of a 21 car field (C Main depth).
> 
> 17.5 TC was actually a good race to watch with clean fast racing and passing. Cody qual 3rd and finished second with Adam R finishing 6th. Ward qual 4th but DNS the race
> 
> USGT had Ward TQ, I qualified second and Lanny forth. (my Yokomo ahead of an awesomatix a800, FINALLY). Ward and I got caught in a cluster at the beginng taking him out, me to the back and Lanny off to the races. His A800 was dialed and out of site for a first place run. I finished 3rd (yes the A800 beat the yokomo) Super run by Lanny!


I think the Indy crowd represented very well. Except for that clown in F1. 8th of 9, ugh.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The only time I went to snowbirds, I reversed the polarity on my brushed motor and didn't realize it until I put my car on the track. Cant race oval if your car is going backwards. Sure it sucked, but since I wasn't prepared the show went on. I was more prepared the next time I put my car on the track and have never made that mistake again at a big race.

It is nice when track directors give racers extra time, but I've seen far too many racers abuse it. It also can put a track director in an ackward position since if he allows it for one racer then he must for all racers or be accused of favoritism.

I probably am in the minority on this issue, but I am always amazed at all the wasted minutes during a big race due to unprepared racers. In this age of 2.4 radios and lipo batteries there really isn't a reason not to have you car ready before the start of your race. And if something bad happens on your warm up laps, then that's just bad luck.


----------



## RollingChicane

Do you need a hug Brian?

I have a free one with your name on it and I'll be there on Friday!:tongue:


----------



## crispy

I kinda agree with Brian. 

You all know that the thing that bugs me the most is when we get up on the drivers stand and have done our "reconnaissance laps" and checked in and then that one person hasn't even doped his tires yet.

Every week without fail.

Its not that hard to know when your race is.

And the solution is simple. You just start the race. 

In one week the problem would be solved.

P.S. Yes, I would make allowances for someone that is racing back to back.


----------



## crispy

Oh, and I'll take that hug Nick...


----------



## FrankNitti

Are you racing tomorrow Gary?


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Are you racing tomorrow Gary?


Probably not. I have to work all day Friday and then early on Saturday. 

After this week I can set my own hours again as I'll have enough shift leads hired at work, so I hope to be back regularly starting the following Friday.

Also, the Spec-R R2 (VTA) car is in the shop for a complete overhaul...


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Probably not. I have to work all day Friday and then early on Saturday.
> 
> After this week I can set my own hours again as I'll have enough shift leads hired at work, so I hope to be back regularly starting the following Friday.
> 
> Also, the Spec-R R2 (VTA) car is in the shop for a complete overhaul...



Cool...see ya when you return.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got all my stuff loaded for tonight. So, unless I get one of those, "oh I forgot to tell you, tonight we have to..." phone calls, I'm good to race!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've got all my stuff loaded for tonight. So, unless I get one of those, "oh I forgot to tell you, tonight we have to..." phone calls, I'm good to race!


Turn off your phone.


----------



## crispy

We have a rule in our house. If it is not on the joint Google calendar, it isn't an official "event" and anyone scheduling first gets dibs. That's why "Indy RC racing" on Friday night is a recurring event on the calendar going well into 2016.

My wife at least has the courtesy to tell me when she overrides it...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Believe me, I've tried on the Calendar thing. It's a lost cause Crispy. 

Good night last night at Indy RC. Two heats of VTA, two heats of USGT and a 6 car heat of TT-01! Great to see them back on the program. Doug provided about 15 minutes between heats. Brian S. Was running his new HPI rally car body on his TT-01. I like it. Elijah and some of the other TT-01 drivers are pretty darn good.


----------



## RickyBobby235

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Good night last night at Indy RC. Two heats of VTA, two heats of USGT and a 6 car heat of TT-01! Great to see them back on the program.


Almost got everything to join you all in USGT class racing at IndyRC raceway. Hopefully I wont be slowing everyone down to much  Body (190mm BMW M3 GT) and motor (Trinity 24k 21.5T) are on the way, so I hope to make it out next weekend.

Does anyone know if IndyRC raceway has daily hours where I can get in and practice or is it pretty much just the hours they list on their website? 

Also, I would appreciate some battery recommendations for USGT. Right now I'm leaning towards some SMC batteries, as they seem to be a decent price and I've heard good things about them. I don't need think I need top of the line batteries, just looking for something that's a good bang for the buck. I'm having a hard time findings requirements for USGT batteries, they just have to be 2S lipo hardpacks, correct? Will 5000mAh be adequate or should I aim for 6000+?

Thanks for any help in advance, can't wait to get out to IndyRC raceway :wave:

Austin


----------



## ThrottleKing

RickyBobby235 said:


> Almost got everything to join you all in USGT class racing at IndyRC raceway. Hopefully I wont be slowing everyone down to much  Body (190mm BMW M3 GT) and motor (Trinity 24k 21.5T) are on the way, so I hope to make it out next weekend.
> 
> Does anyone know if IndyRC raceway has daily hours where I can get in and practice or is it pretty much just the hours they list on their website?
> 
> Also, I would appreciate some battery recommendations for USGT. Right now I'm leaning towards some SMC batteries, as they seem to be a decent price and I've heard good things about them. I don't need think I need top of the line batteries, just looking for something that's a good bang for the buck. I'm having a hard time findings requirements for USGT batteries, they just have to be 2S lipo hardpacks, correct? Will 5000mAh be adequate or should I aim for 6000+?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance, can't wait to get out to IndyRC raceway :wave:
> 
> Austin


You should go for at least 50c or higher in spec racing. Higher mAh of pack will stay at a higher voltage for longer during the run.


----------



## RollingChicane

RickyBobby235 said:


> Almost got everything to join you all in USGT class racing at IndyRC raceway. Hopefully I wont be slowing everyone down to much  Body (190mm BMW M3 GT) and motor (Trinity 24k 21.5T) are on the way, so I hope to make it out next weekend.
> 
> Does anyone know if IndyRC raceway has daily hours where I can get in and practice or is it pretty much just the hours they list on their website?
> 
> Also, I would appreciate some battery recommendations for USGT. Right now I'm leaning towards some SMC batteries, as they seem to be a decent price and I've heard good things about them. I don't need think I need top of the line batteries, just looking for something that's a good bang for the buck. I'm having a hard time findings requirements for USGT batteries, they just have to be 2S lipo hardpacks, correct? Will 5000mAh be adequate or should I aim for 6000+?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance, can't wait to get out to IndyRC raceway :wave:
> 
> Austin


Hey Austin, we look forward to having you join us. 
SMC batteries are a pretty good battery. I'd recommend something in the 6000mah range for USGT and 5000 (spec battery) for VTA. The higher C rating, typically it is better (punch, duration, etc)

There will be plenty of folks ready to help you with whatever you need to get started. 

If you are not familiar with the spec tire for USGT, you will probably want to sand/dremel off the seam around the middle of the tire, scuff the whole tire really well, wash it off with simple green or goo gone and then dope the tires with SXT 3.0 and put them in a sealed bag. Re-apply the compound and seal again as they dry out. Without tire prep, the spec tires are pretty loose right out of the package. 

See you out there!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Hey Austin, we look forward to having you join us.
> SMC batteries are a pretty good battery. I'd recommend something in the 6000mah range for USGT and 5000 (spec battery) for VTA. The higher C rating, typically it is better (punch, duration, etc)
> 
> There will be plenty of folks ready to help you with whatever you need to get started.
> 
> If you are not familiar with the spec tire for USGT, you will probably want to sand/dremel off the seam around the middle of the tire, scuff the whole tire really well, wash it off with simple green or goo gone and then dope the tires with SXT 3.0 and put them in a sealed bag. Re-apply the compound and seal again as they dry out. Without tire prep, the spec tires are pretty loose right out of the package.
> 
> See you out there!


I put "sticker tires" on my USGT car in Ft. Wayne and they were perfect the first time out. 

I had almost new VTA tires on my car and I was still traction rolling. Jeremiah taught me to glue the outer edge of them and I was good the rest of the day.

Stupid grip.


----------



## RickyBobby235

ThrottleKing said:


> You should go for at least 50c or higher in spec racing. Higher mAh of pack will stay at a higher voltage for longer during the run.


Thanks for the input I'll make sure to get the highest C possible! Gonna go with a SMC hard pack.



RollingChicane said:


> Hey Austin, we look forward to having you join us.
> SMC batteries are a pretty good battery. I'd recommend something in the 6000mah range for USGT and 5000 (spec battery) for VTA. The higher C rating, typically it is better (punch, duration, etc)
> 
> There will be plenty of folks ready to help you with whatever you need to get started.
> 
> If you are not familiar with the spec tire for USGT, you will probably want to sand/dremel off the seam around the middle of the tire, scuff the whole tire really well, wash it off with simple green or goo gone and then dope the tires with SXT 3.0 and put them in a sealed bag. Re-apply the compound and seal again as they dry out. Without tire prep, the spec tires are pretty loose right out of the package.
> 
> See you out there!


I got two sets of the spec tire and will make sure to sand down the seam. I didn't know that traction compound was legal but will have to pick some up at the LHS when I go to get some body paint here today or tomorrow. I'm assuming I should remove the inserts when applying the traction compound?



crispy said:


> I put "sticker tires" on my USGT car in Ft. Wayne and they were perfect the first time out.
> 
> I had almost new VTA tires on my car and I was still traction rolling. Jeremiah taught me to glue the outer edge of them and I was good the rest of the day.
> 
> Stupid grip.


I'm new to RC lingo, can you elaborate on sticker tires. When you say glueing the outer edge, does that mean applying traction compound or actual glue (like tire glue) to outside of tire? Sorry it these are amateur questions. 



Are there any on road tracks around central Indiana that have daily open practice times or is everything pretty much based on schedule? 

Thanks again for the help and input everyone can't wait to get out there 

Austin


----------



## crispy

Just start running on your new tires. They'll come in quick enough. 

If you get to actual race time and your tires haven't come in, someone there will loan you a set of well worn tires. Indy RC has ZERO grip, so super soft tires work.

Nobody in Indiana has open practice time for on-road.


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Just start running on your new tires. They'll come in quick enough.
> 
> If you get to actual race time and your tires haven't come in, someone there will loan you a set of well worn tires. Indy RC has ZERO grip, so super soft tires work.
> 
> Nobody in Indiana has open practice time for on-road.


Actually a great on road track with good traction and perfect size is open on Wednesday nights and Sunday day time in Columbus (CICR). If they arent racing it is open practice. If racing, there is plenty of time between heats to practice a couple of battery packs (15-20 minutes) per session.

It's very easy to get to and they have a HT Forum thread, CICR


----------



## regets ama

If you want to try out the new style carpet for on road, Summit Raceway is open for practice on Wednesday nights as well. It is located in Ft Wayne which, like Columbus, is also located in Indiana (hmmm).


----------



## RollingChicane

Hey again Austin,
Couple questions:
Did you buy pre-mounted tires ordo you have to glue them up yourself?
If you have to glue them, do you have any experience with gluing?
You will apply the traction compound to the outside of the tire all the way around on the tread. 
Crispy's post was for the high grip carpet in Ft Wayne. No need to worry about that at INDY RC Raceway. 

Your best bet is to get to Indy RC as early as possible on Friday and start practicing. Racing will start at 7:00pm so you can get a couple hours under your belt. 
As Regrets AMA posted, there is a high grip track in Colombus that you can get a ton of practice time on if tou are will to drive a bit. Its is bigger, much higher grip and plenty of time for practice. 
I will be at Indy RC around 5:00pm this Friday and I can help you get a good setup on your car and will have tires you can use for the night. 
For gearing, if you can get it set ahead of time for 3.8-4.0 range, it will be fine for your first night.


----------



## RollingChicane

Quick shout out for Tony this past Friday night. 

Tony won the hard luck award in the B-Main his car looked great and he drove really well all night. He was leading the B and appeared to have the bump locked in until things out of his control knocked him out of the race. 

Keep it up Tony and you will be in the A-main soon!


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> If you want to try out the new style carpet for on road, Summit Raceway is open for practice on Wednesday nights as well. It is located in Ft Wayne which, like Columbus, is also located in Indiana (hmmm).


I have a job, I can't drive hours for practice!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I have a job, I can't drive hours for practice!


Come on Crispy. What is more important? Paying bills or playing with toy cars? Priorities man, Priorities.


----------



## RickyBobby235

crispy said:


> If you get to actual race time and your tires haven't come in, someone there will loan you a set of well worn tires. Indy RC has ZERO grip, so super soft tires work.


Crispy, thanks for the input. I think practice is definitely the most important thing for me right now. I did pick up some SXT2.0 at my LHS cause they didn't have the 3.0. I think I'll go ahead and apply it to one set of the tires while in between coats for my body.



regets ama said:


> Actually a great on road track with good traction and perfect size is open on Wednesday nights and Sunday day time in Columbus (CICR). If they arent racing it is open practice.


Awesome, I'll definitely have to make the trip down that way. Ft. Wayne is a little far for me. I may head to Columbus on Wednesday night if I can get everything done by then (cut, paint body, glue/prep tires, gearing). It's About an hour from my place. I'll be driving a light blue BMW M3 GT. Make sure to say hi if you see me!



RollingChicane said:


> Hey again Austin,
> Couple questions:
> Did you buy pre-mounted tires ordo you have to glue them up yourself?
> If you have to glue them, do you have any experience with gluing?
> You will apply the traction compound to the outside of the tire all the way around on the tread.
> Crispy's post was for the high grip carpet in Ft Wayne. No need to worry about that at INDY RC Raceway.
> 
> Your best bet is to get to Indy RC as early as possible on Friday and start practicing. Racing will start at 7:00pm so you can get a couple hours under your belt.
> As Regrets AMA posted, there is a high grip track in Colombus that you can get a ton of practice time on if tou are will to drive a bit. Its is bigger, much higher grip and plenty of time for practice.
> I will be at Indy RC around 5:00pm this Friday and I can help you get a good setup on your car and will have tires you can use for the night.
> For gearing, if you can get it set ahead of time for 3.8-4.0 range, it will be fine for your first night.


I'll be glueing myself. This will be my first time glueing. I'm assuming I just need to be glueing the tire bead and trying not to get any on the insert. I'll wrap a rubber band around tire while they're drying as ive seen on youtube. Any tips are appreciated!

I went to LHS and realized almost all of the wheel sizes were 26mm but the USGT spec tire is 24mm. Will 26mm wheels work with 24mm tires? I ordered some wheels (Team Associated 5 spoke wheel) off of Amain that don't specify width, they just say 1/10th touring car so I'm assuming they're 26mm.

Really appreciate the hospitality as well, and I will take you up on that offer Friday night as I've heard tires are 90% of a setup. I may have to head out of town this weekend, still not sure. I'll be there Friday if not. I bought the car used it had a 17.5T in it so hopefully the gearing is around 3.8-4.0, I'll have to check tomorrow. If it's not, I'll head to LHS for 3rd time this week LOL

Thanks again all.

Austin


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Does anyone have an HPI #7497 - HONDA ODYSSEY BODY (200mm) laying around new in the package by any chance? Would be happy to meet at Indy RC to pick up.

Thanks.


----------



## jonesy112

RickyBobby235 said:


> Crispy, thanks for the input. I think practice is definitely the most important thing for me right now. I did pick up some SXT2.0 at my LHS cause they didn't have the 3.0. I think I'll go ahead and apply it to one set of the tires while in between coats for my body.
> 
> 
> Thanks again all.
> 
> Austin


DO NOT USE THE 2.0!!

It's an oil based prep that is meant for asphalt tracks. It will make it very hard to hook up to the carpet, and will not work unless you are on a very hot (120+ degree asphalt track)


----------



## RollingChicane

RickyBobby235 said:


> Crispy, thanks for the input. I think practice is definitely the most important thing for me right now. I did pick up some SXT2.0 at my LHS cause they didn't have the 3.0. I think I'll go ahead and apply it to one set of the tires while in between coats for my body.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, I'll definitely have to make the trip down that way. Ft. Wayne is a little far for me. I may head to Columbus on Wednesday night if I can get everything done by then (cut, paint body, glue/prep tires, gearing). It's About an hour from my place. I'll be driving a light blue BMW M3 GT. Make sure to say hi if you see me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be glueing myself. This will be my first time glueing. I'm assuming I just need to be glueing the tire bead and trying not to get any on the insert. I'll wrap a rubber band around tire while they're drying as ive seen on youtube. Any tips are appreciated!
> 
> I went to LHS and realized almost all of the wheel sizes were 26mm but the USGT spec tire is 24mm. Will 26mm wheels work with 24mm tires? I ordered some wheels (Team Associated 5 spoke wheel) off of Amain that don't specify width, they just say 1/10th touring car so I'm assuming they're 26mm.
> 
> Really appreciate the hospitality as well, and I will take you up on that offer Friday night as I've heard tires are 90% of a setup. I may have to head out of town this weekend, still not sure. I'll be there Friday if not. I bought the car used it had a 17.5T in it so hopefully the gearing is around 3.8-4.0, I'll have to check tomorrow. If it's not, I'll head to LHS for 3rd time this week LOL
> 
> Thanks again all.
> 
> Austin


The 26mm wheels will work but will take away some sidewall and therefore lateral grip. This isnt something that tuning cant overcome so I wouldnt worry too much about it. My preference is to use the Exotek 24mm wheels but I have both 24 and 26 in use on various cars now. 

As far as glueing the tires go, it takes experience to get really good at gluing. I usually mount the tires on the rim and let it sit overnight to naturally form shape together (not critical). I start on the backside, sqeeze about 1/8th of the tire up and off the rim, drop in thin glue and release the tire and sqeeze for a few seconds. Move on to the next tire and keep repeating until complete on both sides. Once all is complete and dried, i lay the tire flat and run a thin bead all around the rim/bead for a final pass. Takes time but being slow and clean pays off. 

If you want to save a trip to your LHS you can use a loaner set of tires on Friday, purchase SXT at the track abd prep the tires next week. I'd also be willing to show you how to glue tires if they arent done yet. Lastly, you can buy pre-mounted tires at the track if its all too much work.


----------



## RickyBobby235

jonesy112 said:


> DO NOT USE THE 2.0!!
> 
> It's an oil based prep that is meant for asphalt tracks. It will make it very hard to hook up to the carpet, and will not work unless you are on a very hot (120+ degree asphalt track)


Glad I just read this, was about to sit down and lather them up. The bottle doesn't say anything about being asphalt specific, but online it does :/ I figured 2.0 was just an older vesrion. Oh well. Thanks for the save :thumbsup: Going to paint the body sometime tonight. 



RollingChicane said:


> The 26mm wheels will work but will take away some sidewall and therefore lateral grip. This isnt something that tuning cant overcome so I wouldnt worry too much about it. My preference is to use the Exotek 24mm wheels but I have both 24 and 26 in use on various cars now.
> 
> As far as glueing the tires go, it takes experience to get really good at gluing. I usually mount the tires on the rim and let it sit overnight to naturally form shape together (not critical). I start on the backside, sqeeze about 1/8th of the tire up and off the rim, drop in thin glue and release the tire and sqeeze for a few seconds. Move on to the next tire and keep repeating until complete on both sides. Once all is complete and dried, i lay the tire flat and run a thin bead all around the rim/bead for a final pass. Takes time but being slow and clean pays off.
> 
> If you want to save a trip to your LHS you can use a loaner set of tires on Friday, purchase SXT at the track abd prep the tires next week. I'd also be willing to show you how to glue tires if they arent done yet. Lastly, you can buy pre-mounted tires at the track if its all too much work.


Great info. They seem to be 26mm, can't find my caliper, but they fit alright. Going to give a shot at glueing tomorrow. I'll have to get SXT 3.0 at the track and hopefully some 24mm wheels if they have any as I got 2 sets of spec tires. I'll bring my glue n tires and if they have 24mm wheels I like I'd love to take you up on that offer. Also, Thanks for the glueing tips I'll make sure to use them! 

Austin


----------



## jkaetz

Let's talk gears. For reference, my cars have an internal gear ratio of 2:1. That means a 90 tooth spur with a 45 tooth pinion and a 100 tooth spur with a 50 tooth pinion both yield an fdr of 4:1. Other than for fitment, is there a reason to use one combination over the other?


----------



## BadSign

If you can, find thin superglue in a brush bottle. I get mine at Menard's.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Let's talk gears. For reference, my cars have an internal gear ratio of 2:1. That means a 90 tooth spur with a 45 tooth pinion and a 100 tooth spur with a 50 tooth pinion both yield an fdr of 4:1. Other than for fitment, is there a reason to use one combination over the other?


I'd be eager to hear some of the elite guys' response on this one. 

My thoughts are for most folks at our level, we wont notice a difference running either scenario you listed. But, conceptually altering spur size (even if you end up with the same ratio) can allow you to change weight distribution on the chassis by slightly moving the motor front to rear. Also, i THINK it is most advantageous to run the smallest spur / pinion combo as it is "easier" on the motor. However, the larger spur you run, the more incremental gearing options you have. 

Comments from others?!

Good question BTW.


----------



## AquaRacer

RollingChicane said:


> I'd be eager to hear some of the elite guys' response on this one.
> 
> My thoughts are for most folks at our level, we wont notice a difference running either scenario you listed. But, conceptually altering spur size (even if you end up with the same ratio) can allow you to change weight distribution on the chassis by slightly moving the motor front to rear. Also, i THINK it is most advantageous to run the smallest spur / pinion combo as it is "easier" on the motor. However, the larger spur you run, the more incremental gearing options you have.
> 
> Comments from others?!
> 
> Good question BTW.


Here is some info I found on AMainHobbies website:

Effects of Spur Gear Changes

* Larger Spur* will give you:	
Increased acceleration
Decreased top speed
Use on smaller tracks for more punch
Use with larger pinion to get more overall torque, while maintaining the same gear ratio

*Smaller Spur* will give you:
Decreases acceleration, but smoother
Increases top speed

Nick, this could answer why I had so much punch on the infield coming out of corners. Just my 2 cents as I am not an elite driver by any means.


----------



## RickyBobby235

BadSign said:


> If you can, find thin superglue in a brush bottle. I get mine at Menard's.


Thanks, i have some Bob smith insta-cure super thin CA glue for the tires.



I have a new found respect for all those that paint bodies. What a tedious process! I finally got everything taped up and cut, but apparently its too cold here to paint outdoors. no way I'm risking it after the time it took to prep the body.

has anyone tried painting in a bathroom with a fan sucking air out the window or should I just wait til its warmer? It's supposed to be 40 on thursday, which is still under the 50 recommendation on the Tamiya paint but I think I have a space heater somewhere I can toss in the garage and I bet it'd be over 50.

Thanks for the help and input in advance.

Austin


----------



## jkaetz

RickyBobby235 said:


> Thanks, i have some Bob smith insta-cure super thin CA glue for the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new found respect for all those that paint bodies. What a tedious process! I finally got everything taped up and cut, but apparently its too cold here to paint outdoors. no way I'm risking it after the time it took to prep the body.
> 
> has anyone tried painting in a bathroom with a fan sucking air out the window or should I just wait til its warmer? It's supposed to be 40 on thursday, which is still under the 50 recommendation on the Tamiya paint but I think I have a space heater somewhere I can toss in the garage and I bet it'd be over 50.
> 
> Thanks for the help and input in advance.
> 
> Austin


I did mine in the garage when it was cold. I kept everything inside, would go out to the garage and spray a layer, then bring it back in to dry. Just be prepared for the paint fumes if anyone in your house is sensitive to them.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> I'd be eager to hear some of the elite guys' response on this one.
> 
> My thoughts are for most folks at our level, we wont notice a difference running either scenario you listed. But, conceptually altering spur size (even if you end up with the same ratio) can allow you to change weight distribution on the chassis by slightly moving the motor front to rear. Also, i THINK it is most advantageous to run the smallest spur / pinion combo as it is "easier" on the motor. However, the larger spur you run, the more incremental gearing options you have.
> 
> Comments from others?!
> 
> Good question BTW.


I was aware of the weight distribution as a side effect as well but forgot to mention it. Was more wondering if there was a difference in torque/top speed for equivalent FDRs.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Pertaining to a TC, what I was led to believe a 4.1 FDR is the same no matter what gear combination you run.


----------



## regets ama

AquaRacer said:


> Here is some info I found on AMainHobbies website:
> 
> Effects of Spur Gear Changes
> 
> * Larger Spur* will give you:
> Increased acceleration
> Decreased top speed
> Use on smaller tracks for more punch
> Use with larger pinion to get more overall torque, while maintaining the same gear ratio
> 
> *Smaller Spur* will give you:
> Decreases acceleration, but smoother
> Increases top speed
> 
> Nick, this could answer why I had so much punch on the infield coming out of corners. Just my 2 cents as I am not an elite driver by any means.


A secondary affect to pinion size, depending on motor wind and rotor, is that a smaller pinion will give your car some brake off throttle, very similar to adding drag brake through the ESC.


----------



## TEAM PBR

It's my opinion that any difference Is gonna be related to mass, and weight. if you have the same ratio 2 different ways that ratio is still the same and thus it's potential should be the same, can't funny math ideas out of that. That being said the size and materials the gears are made of can equate to small but potentially noticeable differences when applying or releasing the throttle. I don't feel it's anything people would look at and say yep my 3.75 beat your 3.75 cause the way I got to the number is better but who knows. I think ultimately making the drivetrain as a whole into a perpetual motion machine is where guys are unlocking that little something extra, though the guy pulling the trigger wins most races as shown by scoring sheets at most tracks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Pertaining to a TC, what I was led to believe a 4.1 FDR is the same no matter what gear combination you run.


Regardless of spur/pinion combinations to get to a specific Final Drive Ratio, all cars running the same FDR should end up going the same speed at the end of a long enough straight. Of course this would be assuming all things would be totally equal between the vehicles being compared.

In the real world of R/C racing, there are just too many variables to only use FDR to compare cars. For example a car with a slower FDR that had better traction out of a corner might appear faster than a car with a faster FDR who was spinning their tires for the first few feet on the straight. Also if a person had a slower FDR that was better suited to a small layout, they might turn better lap times than a car that was over-geared for the track and was never reaching max speed of the gearing.

However just looking at gearing and/or FDR between 2 different vehicles is a great starting point when comparing overall performance. If you are running the same FDR as the guy setting TQ but not close in lap times, you will quickly see that there is something lacking in your setup and/or driving. You can then start the process of trying to figure out where you are being beat, which is part of the fun for many people involved with this hobby.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Quick shout out for Tony this past Friday night.


Thanks for the kind words and encouragement Nick. Its bittersweet because the faster I get the less fun it becomes cause I get caught up in the competition aspect of it rather than just having fun. Apologies for not sticking around and marshaling the next race and anything offensive I might have said on the way out. I need to put a slower car on the track and rediscover just having fun driving really cool looking toy cars


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement Nick. Its bittersweet because the faster I get the less fun it becomes cause I get caught up in the competition aspect of it rather than just having fun. Apologies for not sticking around and marshaling the next race and anything offensive I might have said on the way out. I need to put a slower car on the track and rediscover just having fun driving really cool looking toy cars


Its funny how that works isnt it?!? The "better" you get the "less fun" it tends to be. That is what I encountered a while back as well. For those of you who werearound when I raced short course on Saturday nights, you probably remember plenty of my tirades and tantrums! I sent many of my trucks flying through the air (on and off track) in fits of anger. Im pretty sure there are still fist marks in the mini barn out back and a few dozen rocks that I launched into the field out back! Not moments I'm proud of but over the years I've mellowed out quite a bit!

I've somewhat relenquished back to simply trying to enjoy the sport of it and trying to drive consistently fast and in control and not worry too much about where I finish and it has become more fin again. 

In the end, we all have a competitive gene in us somewhere and we want to do well. Factor in a great night of performance spoiled by an unnecessary wipe out and its bound to lead to justified frustration. No apologies warranted!

Keep up the good driving!


----------



## RollingChicane

RickyBobby235 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> has anyone tried painting in a bathroom with a fan sucking air out the window or should I just wait til its warmer? It's supposed to be 40 on thursday, which is still under the 50 recommendation on the Tamiya paint but I think I have a space heater somewhere I can toss in the garage and I bet it'd be over 50.
> 
> Thanks for the help and input in advance.
> 
> Austin


I've painted in the cold many times. Just clean up the paint surface really well, heat up the inside of the body with a hair drier on warm, lay a thin coat of paint outside, bring the body back inside and use the hair dryer on it again for a couple minutes. 

This has always worked really well for me. 

Scott - do you ever use heat on your paint jobs when you airbrush?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

RollingChicane said:


> I've painted in the cold many times. Just clean up the paint surface really well, heat up the inside of the body with a hair drier on warm, lay a thin coat of paint outside, bring the body back inside and use the hair dryer on it again for a couple minutes.
> 
> This has always worked really well for me.
> 
> Scott - do you ever use heat on your paint jobs when you airbrush?


+1

I do this as well, but I try to avoid painting in sub zero temps. 

Also if you store your rattle cans in the garage, make sure to bring them inside to let them warm up to at least room temperature before spraying the body. Cold paint won't spray very well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Scott - do you ever use heat on your paint jobs when you airbrush?


I just painted two bodies Sunday and Monday night. Our garage is about 50 degrees when it's this cold outside. I can't use a space heater because with the compressor and hair dryer also being used, I keep popping breakers.  

I use an old hairdryer between each light coat as I airbrush. The paint dries much quicker and I can keep painting. Keeps the Lexan warm too I suppose. One thing to note, I only use Faskolor paints which aren't affected by temperature or moisture nearly as much as the spray can Tamiya type. Hardly any odor either which is nice.


----------



## BadSign

I use createx, which is basically the same as fascolor. I do the same as scott.if you store your paint in the garage, you can put the bottle in bot water before you paint, just to get it working better.


----------



## RickyBobby235

great tips everyone, I ran the can under hot water before every coat. I think it turned out great for my first paint job! Unfortunately I didn't realize the rear window sticker started to come up a little at the bottom and there's some paint on the rear windshield. Also, HPI should have put the overspray on the opposite side of the wing, as the glossy, unpainted side is on the underside (assuming I don't have the wing upside down). but overall I love it. Gonna do the stickers tonight sometime  

The rear of the car sits a lot lower than the front, and I think it looks kind of weird but the mounting posts are at their upmost position. Maybe i'll try lowering the front body post one position. Anyways, I'll be driving the car below, if you don't see me at first, look for the guy bouncing off all the walls :wave:





Note: Wing isn't fully secured here


----------



## crispy

Oh, by the way Mr. RickyBobby, you sir are an imposter. 

I am the original Ricky Bobby...


----------



## TEAM PBR

I always figured you more like Mike Honcho Crispy:thumbsup: But that car is way cool...


----------



## RickyBobby235

lol friggin sweet paint scheme!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think Crispy did snort those Lucky Charms.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Durango DETC 410 v2*

http://www.team-durango.com/race-cars/detc410v2/

Looks nice!


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> http://www.team-durango.com/race-cars/detc410v2/
> 
> Looks nice!


Your right!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Associated TC7*

https://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC7/Factory_Team/

These will arrive this month. You can get an online Tower Hobbies $50 off coupon with free shipping...


----------



## cwoods34

Instead of those, buy my car. It's probably faster.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...rpent-eryx-tc-loads-spares-beyond-dialed.html

The price is more negotiable for Indy natives.


----------



## BadSign

Powerball has failed its sponsorship duties again. Sorry, Cody.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> https://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC7/Factory_Team/
> 
> These will arrive this month. You can get an online Tower Hobbies $50 off coupon with free shipping...


Or you can come to Hobbytown and get one. But I don't understand. I thought you were against using chassis that cost more than $150.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Spec R*

http://www.spec-r.com/default/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=447

These are really sweet, Gary can vouch for them, they have several versions to fit different budgets.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Hpi tc*

https://www.hpiracing.com/en/kit/114500

Be neat to see this one up close, HPI has a couple cool looking TC's.


----------



## RollingChicane

Im ready for some racing!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=84316


----------



## TEAM PBR

That is a cool mini chuck, I watched some good race battles tonight. Crowd was up a bit and the vta field while not cmain strong like it was a year ago was one of the biggest I've seen since last April. Seemed like alot of spur gear issues this week. I will say this, the night seemed like it was on life support for a while there but either the weather or the addition of the tt01s or something has given it a pulse again. There's still alot of dudes around town sitting on vta or usgt cars so hopefully the uptick continues and we see more old friends or adversaries show up to play.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> That is a cool mini chuck, I watched some good race battles tonight. Crowd was up a bit and the vta field while not cmain strong like it was a year ago was one of the biggest I've seen since last April. Seemed like alot of spur gear issues this week. I will say this, the night seemed like it was on life support for a while there but either the weather or the addition of the tt01s or something has given it a pulse again. There's still alot of dudes around town sitting on vta or usgt cars so hopefully the uptick continues and we see more old friends or adversaries show up to play.:thumbsup:


I was glad to see you last night. And I want to send an encouraging message. It sounded like you enjoyed running at the front of the pack. I think you are doing the right thing by not crashing the others during lapping situations on the track. Keep that up and work on driving with efficiency because that will get you through the traffic safely and quickly. It might take some time and a few stumbles, but don't be afraid of failing. You will learn more quickly the how's and don'ts and become a better driver more quickly. Go get-em!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have not been able to find just the body kit PN yet from these kits but, I know for me these are the best bodies I have seen come out lately.
http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/1970-Dodge-Charger-Black-wKT-231P-FAZER-RS-VEi_p_24045.html

http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/2015-Dodge-Challenger-SRT-Hellcat-Black_p_24046.html


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nice JW!

http://www.ofna.com/h4-pro-nitro.php


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Yokomo 2016 BD7 Black*

https://www.teamyokomo.com/product/onroad/mrtc_bd716/mrtc_bd716.html

Sweet!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Kyosho TF7*

http://www.kyosho.com/eng/products/rc/detail.html?product_id=110421

Dunno wether this is newest one or not but looks pretty nice.


----------



## Lanracer

Columbus is running tomorrow, bring those cars out, opens at 10 am


----------



## lessthanfive

1/12 racing is very competitive at this track, postings found at 
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/results.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I have not been able to find just the body kit PN yet from these kits but, I know for me these are the best bodies I have seen come out lately.
> http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/1970-Dodge-Charger-Black-wKT-231P-FAZER-RS-VEi_p_24045.html
> 
> http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/2015-Dodge-Challenger-SRT-Hellcat-Black_p_24046.html


I love that new Charger. But the USVTA guys are saying it's not legal. Should be for club running I think. Same with the 67 Corvette. I get that they were not run in real Trans Am, but they are so nice looking.


----------



## xtreme

John made a appearance up at Summit Friday night making the A in both 17.5 and VTA. You guys missed one heck of a race between John and Mike in Trans-am. 8 solid minutes of nose to tail racing battling for the #1 position. Both had minor taps and fell off about 6 feet at different times and each quickly gained ground on each other due to traffic. John got the short end of the stick coming around a lapped car with only a minute to go resulting in Mike claiming victory. By far the Best club racing I've seen in a while.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I love that new Charger. But the USVTA guys are saying it's not legal. Should be for club running I think. Same with the 67 Corvette. I get that they were not run in real Trans Am, but they are so nice looking.


You can run that body on your tt-01 though.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There you go! I know I can run the 67 Corvette as a USGT body too. Maybe I should do that soon. 

The Hoosier RC Racers club has our first meeting tomorrow night! Been a long time coming. There seems to be really good interest. We'll see what the turnout is like tomorrow. Could be dealing with a little snow. 



















Here's an enlarged version of the track plan: http://www.hrcracers.com/SitePlan111515R.jpg










And, an enlarged version of what the track looks like as of a few weeks ago: http://www.hrcracers.com/Mike_Larrison_Photo_November_15_2015.jpg

Still have to build a driver's stand and get safety fencing up before spring. The official grand opening is at the Spring Fling RC Festival on May 7th. But, I'm sure we will be using the track way before then.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photo from last night. Good turnout and 7 TT-01's entered. That was cool.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Photo from last night. Good turnout and 7 TT-01's entered. That was cool.


Please note that I was intentionally trying to show off the bottom side of my chassis. I never flip over by accident.....:freak:


----------



## crispy

Also note Brozek taking the "Brozek line" through that corner.

The Cialis car looks like he knows what he's doing though...


----------



## davidl

Speaking of our boy, the AquaRacer, I was captivated by his driving in the VTA class. He, overall, was much improved on his line and corner entry. I noticed some throttle control, too. I would say he has found his nich. Good job.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I learned quite a bit last night, I learned that racing two classes is not easy, I constantly felt rushed and seemed like instead of running vta half assed that I ran vta and tt01 at about a quarter of where I needed to be to be bmain competitive so I'll need to rethink doing that. I learned how not to setup a tt01 and that shoe goo does not dry in between round one and 2 etc as i chucked electronics out of the tt01 in every race. So lots of learning went on. Track layout was cool and flowed good though and i liked the starting point for the vta races.


----------



## RollingChicane

I had a fun time racing on Friday. Lanny is in a league of his own and def setting the bar for the classes. Cody also did great in USGT and Franklin had the second best car in USGT. Kudo's to David Lee for putting a competitive 2wd rubber tire car in USGT. He will be a major player before too long. Props to Brozek for up'ing his game. He is also knocking on the door of being a major player as well. 

Tony - I was overloaded when I started running two classes but it quickly becomes easy. You just get into a routine and it isnt so bad. I had an extra variable on my pit table in the form of my youngest son racing and opted to sit out the second heat of VTA. It threw me out of my routine but thanks to a quick battery charge from Lanny I didn't miss the mains. 

Is it a bad sign when it is Saturday and I'm already counting the days until Friday?!?


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I had a fun time racing on Friday. Lanny is in a league of his own and def setting the bar for the classes. Cody also did great in USGT and Franklin had the second best car in USGT. Kudo's to David Lee for putting a competitive 2wd rubber tire car in USGT. He will be a major player before too long. Props to Brozek for up'ing his game. He is also knocking on the door of being a major player as well.
> 
> Is it a bad sign when it is Saturday and I'm already counting the days until Friday?!?


Those extra track days in Columbus are paying off. Racing at different venues, grip levels and different directions greatly improves ability.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Slash On-Road is now being offered at CICR in Columbus. Must use Jaco Spec Foam tires that are available at the track. (Same tires that the Muddboss class uses) Trucks are to be stock no LCG chassis. 2 cell lipo or 7cell nimh. Must use SC truck body with no wing edges or sharp corners and must cover all four tires. May change out radio and receiver and servo saver.

Fun class for all abilities. Basically a stock truck with foams on it and you can use your current batteries.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Is it a bad sign when it is Saturday and I'm already counting the days until Friday?!?


It's a BadSign when you can almost count the months between your racing nights.


----------



## BadSign

Since I've had no track time- or much spare time- I went retro and bought myself a micro rs4 last week. I hope to have it up and running whenever I make it to the track again


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got out my TT-01 recently with the renewed interest on Friday nights for that class. Its Dave F's old backup beast. Still runs great. It has a Honda NSX body on it. I airbrushed the windows last week with transparent green to see what that would look like. I like it. Applying the transparent means the windows aren't crystal clear anymore, but that's the only downside. 

Can't race this week. Family stuff. Oh well. Maybe I can race on Saturday morning instead or Columbus on Sunday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Found this old video from RCAR daze at Marion County Fairgrounds. VTA racing in 2009. Watching these guys is what got me interested. I'd only done off-road prior to that. I thought it was super cool! Of course, I grew up with these muscle cars around, so that was part of the attraction for me. This track is now CLOSED if any of you reading this are new to the hobby. 

https://youtu.be/HxyeLwAyf9A


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

OK, one last post then back to work. 

The Spring Fling RC Festival is scheduled for 2016. We had a blast last year. Hoping for great weather again! Many volunteers make this event happen. Good time and good food.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> It's a BadSign when you can almost count the months between your racing nights.


What happened? Did you take off your shoes?


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Found this old video from RCAR daze at Marion County Fairgrounds. VTA racing in 2009. Watching these guys is what got me interested. I'd only done off-road prior to that. I thought it was super cool! Of course, I grew up with these muscle cars around, so that was part of the attraction for me. This track is now CLOSED if any of you reading this are new to the hobby.
> 
> https://youtu.be/HxyeLwAyf9A


The Magenta 71 Camaro body is in my basement right now. Probably still runable. Got it with the TC4 I bought off of Chuck Ray for my first VTA car.


----------



## AquaRacer

davidl said:


> Speaking of our boy, the AquaRacer, I was captivated by his driving in the VTA class. He, overall, was much improved on his line and corner entry. I noticed some throttle control, too. I would say he has found his nich. Good job.


Thank you!!!


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> What happened? Did you take off your shoes?


That is a lot of numbers. I made my wife and kids take theirs off, too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Ed, PM me with your email when you get a chance. I must have the wrong one. Tried to email you and it bounced back.


----------



## rcdano

Any 1/12 scalers' gonna be there tomorrow night? I might be coming up for some parts and thought, well if I'm gonna be there, I might as well throw the cars in the truck. I have to find out tonight if the shop has what I'm looking for and that will be the determining factor if I actually do come up or not. I would just like to go ahead and find out now if any one was planning on running 1/12 scale so I can get things ready tonight or not mess with it. Thanks.


----------



## davidl

rcdano said:


> Any 1/12 scalers' gonna be there tomorrow night? I might be coming up for some parts and thought, well if I'm gonna be there, I might as well throw the cars in the truck. I have to find out tonight if the shop has what I'm looking for and that will be the determining factor if I actually do come up or not. I would just like to go ahead and find out now if any one was planning on running 1/12 scale so I can get things ready tonight or not mess with it. Thanks.


I will be there, Dan. Don't know about the others. I ran a 21.5 motor in my car last Friday. It was fast enough that I had to throttle it and it had excellent lap times. Still fun. This might be a means to get more people into 1/12 scale.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hey Ed, PM me with your email when you get a chance. I must have the wrong one. Tried to email you and it bounced back.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## rockin_bob13

17.5 C Main: Ward starts 3rd, Reggio 8th. Reggio goes to 3rd on the first lap! Ward gets to second quickly. Ward, trying to make time, halfway through Ward finds trouble, pulls it, Reggio to second. Results: Reggio 2nd, Ward 8th.


----------



## Lanracer

To add to that, Ward second in USGT A main behind Andrew Knapp from fourth on the grid, awesome run. He had the fastest USGT car out there by far in the main. Great Run!


----------



## regets ama

rockin_bob13 said:


> 17.5 C Main: Ward starts 3rd, Reggio 8th. Reggio goes to 3rd on the first lap! Ward gets to second quickly. Ward, trying to make time, halfway through Ward finds trouble, pulls it, Reggio to second. Results: Reggio 2nd, Ward 8th.


Super run by Reggio in a highly contested deep field of TC. To podium in the C Main is truly an achievement.
Ward USGT podium in A Main USGT at snowbirds is a fantastic result. ARC sponsorship paying off nicely.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Was that a Rock'n Bob sighting? Dude everyone knows you can't post unless you race, cmon man! Haha!

Does anyone have a line on where to BUY light weight wing mounting screws and nuts? I'm looking for a lot of 1000 sets.

Thanks


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Was that a Rock'n Bob sighting? Dude everyone knows you can't post unless you race, cmon man! Haha!
> 
> Does anyone have a line on where to BUY light weight wing mounting screws and nuts? I'm looking for a lot of 1000 sets.
> 
> Thanks


I have a massive amount of the ones that come with the protoform bodies. Not quite a 1000 of them but a decent amount


----------



## regets ama

*Boss vta 25.5 motors*

I thought it was time to replace my 8 year old Novak 25.5 motor:

FYI,

You might want to check any recently purchased Novak BOSS 25.5 motor for the installed rotor type.

Mine came with the 5600-1 TUNING rotor (which actually measures very low gauss measurements, has very weak strength). 

I asked for a replacement from the source I purchased and it too came with a TUNING rotor. This was all within the last two weeks.

I'm hoping these are now legal!

(I actually video taped the second one I opened new in package)


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> I thought it was time to replace my 8 year old Novak 25.5 motor:
> 
> FYI,
> 
> You might want to check any recently purchased Novak BOSS 25.5 motor for the installed rotor type.
> 
> Mine came with the 5600-1 TUNING rotor (which actually measures very low gauss measurements, has very weak strength).
> 
> I asked for a replacement from the source I purchased and it too came with a TUNING rotor. This was all within the last two weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping these are now legal!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for posting John! I am getting ready to purchase a new Boss (mine is 6 years old) but I'm going to hold off for right now.
> 
> According to their website, it should be a 12.3MM rotor. Does yours measure 12.3MM and/or is it just extremely weak on gauss?
> 
> Also, for anyone out there, looking at the parts tab on Novak's page for the Boss, they list 2 possible rotors (12.3mm and 12.5mm) Are both of these rotors legal for VTA?


----------



## rcdano

Guys, I went over to Columbus Sunday for some 1/12 scale racing but there were only 3 or 4 people there. I hope this isn't the trend. I mainly concentrate on off road nowadays but I won't be able to do any of that this weekend so I'm thinkin' about going over again this Sunday. Is anyone from Indy planning on a trip there maybe this weekend? I know the Snowbirds have been going on so I imagine that may have contributed to the lack of attendance. I may even try to come up this Friday again, got out of work a half hour later then normal last Friday so that is shy I didn't make it last Friday.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Xxxxx


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Thanks for posting John! I am getting ready to purchase a new Boss (mine is 6 years old) but I'm going to hold off for right now.
> 
> According to their website, it should be a 12.3MM rotor. Does yours measure 12.3MM and/or is it just extremely weak on gauss?
> 
> Also, for anyone out there, looking at the parts tab on Novak's page for the Boss, they list 2 possible rotors (12.3mm and 12.5mm) Are both of these rotors legal for VTA?


This would be the forum to ask. I think its the "official" VTA forum:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/611403-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing-part-2-a-612.html

Rob King monitors that one.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rotor*

NEW RULES EFFECTIVE February 10, 2015. Click here for new rules pdf file


Motor Specifications:
25.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS25.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3425V) Ballistic 25.5 (pn:3625V- stator only pn:S6625) Club (pn:3331) or Boss (pn:3626V) ONLY combined with any hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motors are the ONLY motor allowed at this time. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Only physical motor timing advance is allowed, however Ballistic/Boss motors may be advanced beyond the last line of the timing range sticker._____ 12.3 mm rotor diameter only (no "tuning" rotors are allowed, only stock Novak rotors allowed)_____________. Using ceramic bearings in the motor makes you a dork. No modifications or optional parts allowed on motor can, endbell, stator, or rotor, other than the Boss #5925


----------



## regets ama

Rotor is 12.3 but being a tuning rotor makes it not legal. It came supplied in the boss motor. Novak acknowledged error and is sending a correct rotor when they get some in stock. I'll use my old rotor in it for now. Amain is where I bought it.


----------



## regets ama

*boss vta*

Something I think may help, that I found different from my old motor, was that the tuning rotor had a white painted tip. That may be the indicator to look for. I know that both companies are clearing up this issue, a one time incident over years of engagement. I am still a proponent of both knowing their customer service works vey well.


----------



## Lanracer

regets ama said:


> Something I think may help, that I found different from my old motor, was that the tuning rotor had a white painted tip. That may be the indicator to look for. I know that both companies are clearing up this issue, a one time incident over years of engagement. I am still a proponent of both knowing their customer service works vey well.


White painted tip on the end the pinion goes? My Boss is over a year old and at Cleveland they tested it and put Orange nail polish on it ha


----------



## regets ama

Lanracer said:


> White painted tip on the end the pinion goes? My Boss is over a year old and at Cleveland they tested it and put Orange nail polish on it ha


I like that idea better than some sticker that falls off at 180 degrees. Rumor has it that the upcoming usvta will have full motor/esc tech. 

PIECE OF MIND!


----------



## Lanracer

regets ama said:


> I like that idea better than some sticker that falls off at 180 degrees. Rumor has it that the upcoming usvta will have full motor/esc tech.
> 
> PIECE OF MIND!


Yes, now I will sign up haha
I owe u a brewski


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> Rumor has it that the upcoming usvta will have full motor/esc tech.


Cough......


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Usually unless it's going to happen I would not mention it but seeing as how the RC gang seems to be worse than a couple of old ladies in a knitting circle (thats sarcasm and a joke by the way :tongue, what is the talk about a new VTA motor / esc?

I plan on being back soon, will my stuff still be legal when the change happens? When does it look like there _might be a change_ coming up to get everyone prepared?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Maybe I misunderstood and it's talk about enforcing tech and not new electronics, if so my bad, sorry...


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> Maybe I misunderstood and it's talk about enforcing tech and not new electronics, if so my bad, sorry...


Hey Chuck - Good questions. I don't think there are any new rules regarding motor, esc, etc for VTA. I think the question arose when John purchased a new Boss motor and noticed the rotor was incorrect. That prompted me to look on the Novak website and I saw that they listed 2 rotors on the "parts" tab for the new Boss and I asked if both rotors were legal to which the reply was NO, only the stock 12.3MM rotor was legal.

I think the other discussion was regarding tech inspection at the upcoming Ft Wayne race due to some "questionable" huge power at the last big event from what I hear.


----------



## edonsohc

regets ama said:


> I like that idea better than some sticker that falls off at 180 degrees. Rumor has it that the upcoming usvta will have full motor/esc tech.
> 
> PIECE OF MIND!


180! you trying to cook dinner on that thing? quit letting Jonesy run your motors and they won't see that kind of temp. Lol.


----------



## big_dave_man

edonsohc said:


> 180! you trying to cook dinner on that thing? quit letting Jonesy run your motors and they won't see that kind of temp. Lol.


No wonder he needed a "new" motor. lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am selling my Awesomatix 700EVO VTA set-up. The car will come as it has been ran less the receiver and transponder. All other electronics are included as well as battery. It has two sets of tires and a new unopened unmounted set. All of my Awesomatix parts go with it. Extra GD2 diff, extra spool, top decks, L conversion, extra arms, drive shafts, axles, extra carbon chassis, bearing set.

$450

PM me if interested. I will do my best to get pics up soon but having trouble with my PC after I disliked windows 10 and went back to 7.

Thanks
Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> I am selling my Awesomatix 700EVO VTA set-up. The car will come as it has been ran less the receiver and transponder. All other electronics are included as well as battery. It has two sets of tires and a new unopened unmounted set. All of my Awesomatix parts go with it. Extra GD2 diff, extra spool, top decks, L conversion, extra arms, drive shafts, axles, extra carbon chassis, bearing set.
> 
> $450
> 
> PM me if interested. I will do my best to get pics up soon but having trouble with my PC after I disliked windows 10 and went back to 7.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremiah Ward


Pics are up in for sale section.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Pics are up in for sale section.


I'll take it if still available JW.


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> cough......


kudos to the Summit team for taking the initiative!


----------



## BadSign

Irony. Catch it.


----------



## Waltss2k

I've got 2 new Team Scream TSR motors for sale, one is a 17.5 built for Tc and the other is a 21.5 built for USGT. 70 each and I can deliver to the track.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'll take it if still available JW.



I got 10 bucks says this one never sees the light of day or fluorescent bulbs of a track ever again. I'll come visit it in the museum dude. I swear you're like the Rick Hendrick and Reggie Jackson of Rc car's.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

TEAM PBR said:


> I got 10 bucks says this one never sees the light of day or fluorescent bulbs of a track ever again. I'll come visit it in the museum dude. I swear you're like the Rick Hendrick and Reggie Jackson of Rc car's.


Thanks but JW put it out there for such a good deal I figured the electronics, lipo, multiple sets of tires and spur gears were worth the cost of adding that chassis to the museum.

Someday, when I get back on track I'll have the new Durango TC to have some fun with in USGT, until then I have a whole slew of projects to keep me busy for quite a long time. It's a great hobby and has been good and fun for me and my friends for many years...

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PBR

I'm looking for a discontinued hpi body #7043 integra type r body if anyone has one hiding in their stash that they'd part with. Thanks


----------



## MReggio13

Hey guys, I've got my Awesomatix Evo up for sale too (Jeremiah is always getting in front of me!). It's got a carbon and aluminum chassis, and a few spares. I'm asking $400, but I'm pretty flexible if it goes to someone local.

Reggio


----------



## pitchblack26

Indyhobbies u have a pm


----------



## Matt P.

Had a lot of fun Saturday afternoon. Lots of renewed interest in a true budget class as shown by the amount of entries in the picture. I was glad to dust off the transmitter and race for the first time in many months.


----------



## BadSign

You guys were. Leary having a good time. Looking forward to joining you.


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Yokomo BD7*

*SOLD*

My 2015 BD7 which qualified P2 and finished P3 in the Summit Slam race last month, USGT. Not many miles on this chassis. 
Includes 
-the short shock & tower option (currently installed) and the original long shock items. 
-the motor forward top deck and belts conversion (not installed).
- Savox low profile servo

Tremendous VTA or USGT car, already proven!
$150.00 as stated above.

Or I can include all above and Hobby Wing Just Stock ESC and lap transponder, just throw in your reciever and motor - you're ready for racing at only $250.00

J Steger


----------



## crispy

Talk to Pennington. He says the last BD7 you sold him is falling apart. He needs spares!


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> For Sale,
> 
> My 2015 BD7 which qualified P2 and finished P3 in the Summit Slam race last month, USGT. Not many miles on this chassis.
> Includes
> -the short shock & tower option (currently installed) and the original long shock items.
> -the motor forward top deck and belts conversion (not installed).
> - Savox low profile servo
> 
> Tremendous VTA or USGT car, already proven!
> $150.00 as stated above.
> 
> Or I can include all above and Hobby Wing Just Stock ESC and lap transponder, just throw in your reciever and motor - you're ready for racing at only $250.00
> 
> J Steger


What year chassis is it?


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> Talk to Pennington. He says the last BD7 you sold him is falling apart. He needs spares![/QUOTE
> 
> Tell him to hide his transmitter from you, that should help!
> 
> WHAT,,,,, YOU FROM NOBLESVILLE?


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> What year chassis is it?


2015, but sold already. thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

All set for 2016!










More sponsors always welcome. We had a lot of raffle prizes last year. Fun day for all.


----------



## FrankNitti

IndyHobbies you have a PM


----------



## microed

Hoping to run tt-01 tomorrow night. Bring yours if you got one!


----------



## TEAM PBR

I'll have the low rider tt01 elcamino with me. But race it....


----------



## Matt P.

I'm having a lot of fun with my tt02S. Basically stock out of the box other than shock oil and springs. The tamiya type-c tires work well with the tt02. Ed runs them on his tt01 as well. This kit is so easy to work on and very forgiving on the track. It's a big improvement over the tt01. 

If any newer racer wants advice on driving or setup, almost everyone at Indy R/C is willing to help. If there was any confusion on what motors are legal in tt01/2, the ONLY motors allowed are the 540-J and Mabuchi torque tuned motors. Both are silver in color. The torque tuned has a black label stating "torque tuned" on the can. If you have questions on what is or is not legal to run in a given class, just ask any of the more seasoned racers.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Matt P. said:


> If there was any confusion on what motors are legal in tt01/2, the ONLY motors allowed are the 540-J and Mabuchi torque tuned motors. Both are silver in color. The torque tuned has a black label stating "torque tuned" on the can. If you have questions on what is or is not legal to run in a given class, just ask any of the more seasoned racers.


Apparently there was some big time confusion watching the 2nd tt01 heat tonight. As a spectator i have to say The silver car Nissan r34 or 35 i believe could've ran with a 17.5 tc till It had to turn.... :freak:


----------



## BadSign

Body arrived for my Tt02s yesterday, assembly begins today. Still a few weekends until I'm free to race, though.


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> Apparently there was some big time confusion watching the 2nd tt01 heat tonight. As a spectator i have to say The silver car Nissan r34 or 35 i believe could've ran with a 17.5 tc till It had to turn.... :freak:


Yes it could, and they were called out for it too.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Body arrived for my Tt02s yesterday, assembly begins today. Still a few weekends until I'm free to race, though.


It will add to the fun once you join us.


----------



## Waltss2k

I just might have to come up and run my M06 Mini since I get it sold.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Friday!

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

No racing for me tonight. Out of town for work. I think I've missed a whole month!


----------



## BadSign

One more week. Sigh.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> One more week. Sigh.


Sigh.


----------



## BadSign

Any objections to me running my F1 car with USGT?


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Any objections to me running my F1 car with USGT?


You have to use a 17.5 motor on single cell as I do.


----------



## BadSign

I was thinking 25.5 2S, it's what a lot of tracks are switching to.


----------



## crispy

*Good news - bad news*

Good news - The boss authorized the purchase of a new ride.

Bad news - Commie bastards are sold out!

I'll have to keep trying to keep up with my Chinese knock-off for the time being.


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Good news - The boss authorized the purchase of a new ride.
> 
> Bad news - Commie bastards are sold out!
> 
> I'll have to keep trying to keep up with my Chinese knock-off for the time being.


Crispy,
Try This link: https://www.apexrc.com/car-kits/1-1...a-1-10-electric-touring-car-aluminum-chassis/

They are an authorized dealer in Hawaii. I've bought stuff from him before and they have them in stock. 

Brian B


----------



## BadSign

Painting my tt02 the last two nights... want to make a good impression AND impress Mr.Black


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Painting my tt02 the last two nights... want to make a good impression AND impress Mr.Black


And since you are a professional, no problem.


----------



## BadSign

If I could just photoshop it.

Hey, TT02 racers, is the stock gearing pretty safe for the torque tune motor? I don't want to burn it up on the first night.


----------



## crispy

What is the proper gearing if I'm running a 12T?


----------



## jkaetz

*What shock oil weight*

And piston are you running in VTA and USGT?. Both of my cars were built when I got them so I was thinking of rebuilding the shocks just so I know what it's in them.





crispy said:


> What is the proper gearing if I'm running a 12T?


:lol:


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> If I could just photoshop it.
> 
> Hey, TT02 racers, is the stock gearing pretty safe for the torque tune motor? I don't want to burn it up on the first night.


Gear it with a FDR around 6.3 and you should be good. You could gear it just a little lower than that, but I would not recommend going any taller.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> What is the proper gearing if I'm running a 12T?


Not sure, but I recommend running headfirst in to the wall until your gear mesh is perfect.



jkaetz said:


> And piston are you running in VTA and USGT?. Both of my cars were built when I got them so I was thinking of rebuilding the shocks just so I know what it's in them.
> 
> 40 is a good starting point.
> 
> 
> :lol:





microed said:


> Gear it with a FDR around 6.3 and you should be good. You could gear it just a little lower than that, but I would not recommend going any taller.


Thank you sir.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> What is the proper gearing if I'm running a 12T?


Hey, they looked like they were going the proper speed this last week. Try to wait at least a week or 2 before having tt01s pass usgt cars down the straightaway during practice....:freak:


----------



## FrankNitti

Good Luck to the Indy Slots crew headed up to Summit this weekend. :thumbsup: Is there anybody left to run USGT this Friday at Slots?


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Hey, they looked like they were going the proper speed this last week. Try to wait at least a week or 2 before having tt01s pass usgt cars down the straightaway during practice....:freak:


I have to admit that I was a bit shocked when a TT01/2 that was 10' behind me entering the straight managed to pass me when I was full trigger. Good thing the wall was there to slow it down!:drunk:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Good Luck to the Indy Slots crew headed up to Summit this weekend. :thumbsup: Is there anybody left to run USGT this Friday at Slots?


I get to race Friday. First time in almost a month! Couldn't consider Summit this time. I'll have a USGT and VTA.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> I have to admit that I was a bit shocked when a TT01/2 that was 10' behind me entering the straight managed to pass me when I was full trigger. Good thing the wall was there to slow it down!:drunk:


Yeah, the inconvenience of having to turn. Still can't believe he put it down in the actual race


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I get to race Friday. First time in almost a month! Couldn't consider Summit this time. I'll have a USGT and VTA.


My plans just got torpedoed.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> My plans just got torpedoed.


Sigh!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We had a fun night last night. Congrats to #26 for winning the "Reversed Steering Servo VTA Cash Race" because that took some special skill! In regular racing, we had two heats of VTA, one USGT and one TT-01. Out by about 10:15 I think.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nice to see Jim O from Chicagoland there too last night. He took some time off from work this week he said. Raced in Omaha, NE Thursday night, Indy RC Friday night and he's heading for Ohio to race today. I think he said one more stop after that and then back home. Nice mini vacation!

Hope our guys are having fun and going fast at Summit this weekend!


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had a fun night last night. Congrats to #26 for winning the "Reversed Steering Servo VTA Cash Race" because that took some special skill! In regular racing, we had two heats of VTA, one USGT and one TT-01. Out by about 10:15 I think.


Technically, it twas #4 that won the cash race.

#26 was on the trailer with mechanical issues after having crashed out of the VTA A main while leading thereby handing the win to...

...YOURS TRULY!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Which ESC are people running from the approved list in VTA?

I fear mine might have been damaged when the motor burned up.


----------



## crispy

Got one of these in the car that I ran last night:










Hobbywing Justock

Also have a Novak GTB3 and a couple Edges still in cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Novak GTB's.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Came across this sweet Camaro photo. Might do this scheme soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Which ESC are people running from the approved list in VTA?
> 
> I fear mine might have been damaged when the motor burned up.


Any esc in blinky mode will be fine. The HW Stock Spec V3.1 or the XR10 is the way I would go. The stock Spec is twice the price for good reason. It has more tunability and would be a better choice for racing if you choose to move out of VTA. XR10 is a good esc too just on the low end side of HW's lineup.


----------



## microed

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Which ESC are people running from the approved list in VTA?
> 
> I fear mine might have been damaged when the motor burned up.


Steve,

I use the HobbyWing justock like the one Crispy posted the photo of. I have 4 of them and have never had a problem. Ran them with 17.5, 21.5, and 25.5 without any issues.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

Ditto on ed's comment.


----------



## cwoods34

Lanny Sledge! DIALED.


----------



## RollingChicane

*VTA Nationals*

Huge props to Lanny Sledge for taking on the best competition around and proving he IS the best VTA racer around. 

Lanny won the VTA nats in Ft Wayne this weekend. He also had a solid Amain run in USGT!

Awesome job Lanny!


----------



## regets ama

*Summit*

Super series run Lanny, CONGRATULATIONS!

We now have THREE USVTA SERIES SUPER CHAMPS from local Indy!!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Lanny won the VTA nats in Ft Wayne this weekend. He also had a solid Amain run in USGT!
> 
> Awesome job Lanny!


For the record, I taught him everything he doesn't know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lanracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> For the record, I taught him everything he doesn't know. :thumbsup:



Thanks all, I had a blast. Thanks for all the support and help and rooting me on. I couldn't keep my USGT wheels on the ground or I may have done better in that one :>)


----------



## FrankNitti

Great job Lanny....:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

Lanny, that's great. I have been trying to push you. Must be working:hat:


----------



## davidl

*VTA Bodies*

McAllister bodies are now in stock at Hobbytown North store for VTA and USGT. These include the Mustang, Camaro, Pontiac and Cougar for VTA and the Riley prototype for USGT.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> McAllister bodies are now in stock at Hobbytown North store for VTA and USGT. These include the Mustang, Camaro, Pontiac and Cougar for VTA and the Riley prototype for USGT.


What, no Jaguar?


----------



## BadSign

Cougar, jaguar. Big cats all the same, right?


----------



## davidl

microed said:


> What, no Jaguar?


 I only listed the new bodies that have arrived. We also have a couple Jaguar bodies along with a Corvette Prototype, a Ferrari and regular Corvette.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish I could race tonight, but family duty calls. Hopefully next week. 

The McAllister Corvette Prototype is still my favorite USGT body. Several others have now run them at Indy RC too. On the Associated TC6, it mounts on the lowest body mount post holes possible. Its tight, but fits. So, before you paint one up, cut the skirt long and make sure you can get it on your chassis.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

VTA Drivers and fans will enjoy this video:

https://www.facebook.com/sportscarvintageracing/videos/606234749532329/


----------



## BadSign

I probably jinxed it by saying this, but I think I'll be back next friday. Today was my kids' birthday, so we were out for dinner.


----------



## microed

If anyone is interested, there is a Tamiya Championship Series race coming up on April 17th in Springfield, OH which is around a 2 or 2 1/2 hour drive from Indy depending on how you drive. 

I know Tad and I are signed up and a few others have expressed interest.

Click here for event info.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Drivers Stand construction starts today!  Getting there.


----------



## crispy

This feels somewhat like deja vu only different but here goes:

*My son has a band (orchestra) thing tomorrow night so I'll miss another Friday.*

I keep thinking I've heard that somewhere before...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> This feels somewhat like deja vu only different but here goes:
> 
> *My son has a band (orchestra) thing tomorrow night so I'll miss another Friday.*
> 
> I keep thinking I've heard that somewhere before...


I think you Scott and Brian V all earn the hard luck award regarding schedules!


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> This feels somewhat like deja vu only different but here goes:
> 
> *My son has a band (orchestra) thing tomorrow night so I'll miss another Friday.*
> 
> I keep thinking I've heard that somewhere before...





RollingChicane said:


> I think you Scott and Brian V all earn the hard luck award regarding schedules!


I'm afraid to say anything, it'll jinx my chances.


----------



## FrankNitti

Don't have any kids or family stuff keeping my away... It's that 55' of Drag strip that has me missing yet another week of right and left turns. I'll be back on the carpet soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Don't have any kids or family stuff keeping my away... It's that 55' of Drag strip that has me missing yet another week of right and left turns. I'll be back on the carpet soon. :thumbsup:


I was going to come check that out, but I know myself well enough, I better not do that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I think you Scott and Brian V all earn the hard luck award regarding schedules!


Everyone tells me that I will miss having things to attend with my kids once they are off on their own and earning (hopefully!) an income. So, I try to keep that in mind. 

The big news in the Hoosier RC Racers world is that the new Avon Parks track is ahead of schedule! The driver's stand started construction this week and should be done soon. As a result, the Grand Opening date has been moved up to April 28th! We will be on the track before then, but that's the day the Town Council will congratulate themselves on their wisdom and decision to move forward with this public RC track.  

I know this is an on-road forum. Please know that this club is not just for off-road or just for the new Avon track. Its a club of RC dudes who want to run all sorts of RC vehicles. 

In the future, we'd like to work on a outdoor portable track system like Hobbytown used to offer so that we can hold on-road racing. We've already been contacted by a tire seller that would like to offer us $1,000 to hold a parking lot race at their store to attract customers. So, there's lots of possibilities for the future.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a picture of the track as of Monday. Note that the drivers stand you see there got taken down. The crew misunderstood the height requested. It will be decked about 5 feet off grade. The finished stand will have a roof, electricity and ADA ramp. Should be pretty nice. 8'-0" wide and about 25'-0" long.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/106803356/Hoosier%20RC%20Racers/Construction/Driver%27s%20Stand%20started%20030910.JPG


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good turnout last night. My butt was dragging after a long week at work, but I got a second wind and enjoyed racing last night. Especially liked the layout. 

Brian V's Tamiya Ferrari 459 he brought for his TT-01 was a beauty. Deep metallic red.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Another shot of the Ferrari body. Nice job Brian!

Put your pics on the Indy RC Facebook page too. Hope you don't mind. 

https://www.facebook.com/IndyRC/posts/1161233723910549


----------



## RollingChicane

Major kudos to Brian V for they layout last night. It was a fast flowing layout that wasnt drag strips. Thanks Brian! 

Really fun night last night. I needed a good week after my disastrous week last week! As always, Lanny was in his own zip code. Shawn and Brian B have some fast machines as well. Great run also by Houston and Chris. Enjoyed the clean racing last night.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Enjoyed the clean racing last night.


I should be back in a week or three to screw all the cleanliness up. I can wreck in a straight line and take innocent cars with me:freak:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> Lanny, that's great. I have been trying to push you. Must be working:hat:


Good job Lanny, you couldn't have done it without me!


----------



## BadSign

Aw, you guys are makin' me blush.

It was good to get out on the track last night. Choir/ Drum line season is winding down, so maybe I'll have some Friday or Saturdays free soon.


----------



## Lanracer

BadSign said:


> Aw, you guys are makin' me blush.
> 
> It was good to get out on the track last night. Choir/ Drum line season is winding down, so maybe I'll have some Friday or Saturdays free soon.


Great layout, great looking body, make sure ur body isn't dragging in the very back when u let off too much in corner. If u let off too much, looked a little loose in the tight section of the track. Check body for any black rubbing....


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, I caught that eventually. All these years 9f racing, I never had a body that dragged on the tail end.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Reggio and I are trying to see if anyone is interested in running 17.5TC this Friday. Post up or text me if your interested.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Reggio and I are trying to see if anyone is interested in running 17.5TC this Friday. Post up or text me if your interested.


Im in for 17.5. I'll get a car ready for Fri if enough people want to do it!


----------



## MReggio13

Get that car ready! Three so far......


----------



## crispy

My car is perfect, and fast, but I'll try and sneak under someone real late going into turn one and take myself out.

Too soon?



If I have time, I'll swap out my dud 21.5 and put my 17.5 in my USGT car so you'll have a 4th. If I have time.


----------



## MReggio13

Lucky for me, I'm not on that car anymore! That was not a good decision on his part, was it? 

Get a 17.5 in that car!


----------



## RollingChicane

MReggio13 said:


> Get that car ready! Three so far......


I got it ready to go and a few diff tires to try. 
I'll live up to my screen name in 17.5 im sure so beware. Im apologizing ahead of time for my bad driving!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone else ready to put down a 17.5TC?


----------



## FrankNitti

Thought I give the locals a shot first before putting on the for sale thread.
Letting my Hudy #109305 setup station go for $120.00,used very little and comes with the thumb nuts to hold the wheels on.
SOLD....


----------



## davidl

FrankNitti said:


> Thought I give the locals a shot first before putting on the for sale thread.
> Letting my Hudy #109305 setup station go for $120.00,used very little and comes with the thumb nuts to hold the wheels on.


Are you coming by tonight?


----------



## BadSign

Good to see you guys, 2 straight weeks! No racing for me next friday, but after that it's an r/c-palooza weekend.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was a fun Friday night. I broke both of my cars in the Mains. I've not done that in a while. Usually I finish the race. Well, last place, but I finish the race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Avon Track is really coming along! It will be open to the public 7 days a week, dawn to dusk. No cost to run. Club members will care for the track and determine events/classes, etc. 

Once we get through this effort, if there's interest (and manpower) I'd like to suggest the club work on creating a mobile RC pavement on-road track and mobile drivers stand. 

More Avon RC track photos here if interested: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.795110393952531.1073741831.679181468878758&type=3

I started a Hobbytalk forum a while ago if you are interested in joining that: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=480058

Facebook page is: www.facebook.com/hrcracers

Website is: www.HRCRacers.com


----------



## BadSign

The track looks great, Scott. Makes me wish I enjoyed off-road.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> The track looks great, Scott. Makes me wish I enjoyed off-road.


I'm with you. On-road is still my favorite too. We ran off-road for several years. But then Rockin' Bob showed me what a VTA car looked like. And well...


----------



## mesa1232

You guys trying to run 17.5 tc on Friday nights?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I believe that we will have a class of them this friday. There is no real tire rule but most run the Sorex 28's. 

Any chance Doug will open early Friday? Just wondering as I have the day off.


----------



## BadSign

Tt02 racers: any of you using the aluminum steering arms, and how do they attach? Is there a nut underneath? The screw is stripping out of the tub on one of mine, and I'd rather not buy a new chassis.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> I believe that we will have a class of them this friday. There is no real tire rule but most run the Sorex 28's.
> 
> Any chance Doug will open early Friday? Just wondering as I have the day off.


What is a good starting point for fdr in 17.5 at Indy RC?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> What is a good starting point for fdr in 17.5 at Indy RC?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would say start at 4.10 with motor @ 47-52* and go from there depending on the layout.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Any chance Doug will open early Friday? Just wondering as I have the day off.


He told me to put 5 PM on the website, but I've heard he does often get there early. Probably the only way to know is to call. 317.787.7568


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not really important to me at this point I got a chance to work some OT friday and I am taking it. I should still get out of work by 4 anyway.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Not really important to me at this point I got a chance to work some OT friday and I am taking it. I should still get out of work by 4 anyway.


Does that mean you are racing with us this Friday?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This looks like fun. So far, my calendar is open too!


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> Does that mean you are racing with us this Friday?


Unless we get a ton of cut gas lines from homeowners and contractors I should be able to make it.


----------



## mesa1232

Any 17.5t or roar approved and esc?


----------



## ThrottleKing

mesa1232 said:


> Any 17.5t or roar approved and esc?


Most of us are on Sweep or Sorex 28's. ROAR approved Body,17.5t motor, battery and esc. 1380g min weight and 5mm min ride height. Rear wing must be equal to or less than the roof height.

Those are the basic rules we follow.


----------



## mesa1232

ThrottleKing said:


> Most of us are on Sweep or Sorex 28's. ROAR approved Body,17.5t motor, battery and esc. 1380g min weight and 5mm min ride height. Rear wing must be equal to or less than the roof height.
> 
> Those are the basic rules we follow.


Last question lol blinky or ?? Just want to make sure if I get something put together I don't show up setup wrong lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

mesa1232 said:


> Last question lol blinky or ?? Just want to make sure if I get something put together I don't show up setup wrong lol


Blinky


----------



## BadSign

Bringing a new ride next week, different class for me...


----------



## crispy

You gonna run with that illegal rear wing?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wasn't able to make it last night. Getting ready for today at TRAK 36. We got a lot done! Driver's stand will be finished next week ran quite a bit today. Photos: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.799462233517347.1073741832.679181468878758&type=3


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You gonna run with that illegal rear wing?


Is it 10mm or 11mm tall? I don't remember. Guess I should check mine too. Wouldn't want to have my 8th place prize money taken away.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> You gonna run with that illegal rear wing?


Heck yeah!

I'll go check the rules for wing height. Can always trim the posts down a little.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Is it 10mm or 11mm tall? I don't remember. Guess I should check mine too. Wouldn't want to have my 8th place prize money taken away.


Better hold on to your 8th place prize money, I'm comin' for it!


----------



## cwoods34

How was Sorex 28 racing last Friday?


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> How was Sorex 28 racing last Friday?


Actually quite fun with even just four of us. Not too shabby.


----------



## CPW

Hey gang, so I'm working on getting back into RC racing. I raced many years ago when the popular class was "stock straight axle" and transmitter antennas were 6 feet long, lol.

I gather that the class to jump into these days is VTA, which is cool to me. I'm trying to figure out what chassis I want to buy to get started. I'm thinking that for now I want to get just a budget-class touring car and put more money into the the other electronics where I can and focus on learning to drive again. I figure when I can run a perfect line without crashing for 5-8 minutes and still get beat, I'll upgrade to an Assoc. TC7 or similar.

All that said, I'd love to hear people's thoughts on:
TC4
BD7 RS3
Sakura S Zero
Something else?

Thanks!


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> Hey gang, so I'm working on getting back into RC racing. I raced many years ago when the popular class was "stock straight axle" and transmitter antennas were 6 feet long, lol.
> 
> I gather that the class to jump into these days is VTA, which is cool to me. I'm trying to figure out what chassis I want to buy to get started. I'm thinking that for now I want to get just a budget-class touring car and put more money into the the other electronics where I can and focus on learning to drive again. I figure when I can run a perfect line without crashing for 5-8 minutes and still get beat, I'll upgrade to an Assoc. TC7 or similar.
> 
> All that said, I'd love to hear people's thoughts on:
> TC4
> BD7 RS3
> Sakura S Zero
> Something else?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=521626

Good cars that need a good home.


----------



## crispy

Just buy one of those from Jeremiah.

The extra added benefit is that he will be compelled to help you out with setting them up for the foreseeable future.

You will be fast (as your driving allows) right out of the box.


----------



## CPW

I would consider buying one, but only one. Will you split them up? I know your post says you'd prefer not to, but I just can't buy two.

Any other thoughts on "starter" chassis?


----------



## CPW

I meant to add that I'm planning to go to the track tomorrow night, so if you are willing to split them up I might just buy on the spot. Thanks!


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> I meant to add that I'm planning to go to the track tomorrow night, so if you are willing to split them up I might just buy on the spot. Thanks!


Ill be there.


----------



## crispy

Which car is Reggio's?

Don't think it is Shelby Blackstock.

Is it Dalton Kellett?
or Dean Stoneman?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Which car is Reggio's?
> 
> Don't think it is Shelby Blackstock.
> 
> Is it Dalton Kellett?
> or Dean Stoneman?


It is Blackstock. At least he wasn't last.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Get your 17.5TC's out. We are planning on running them again this Friday.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Get your 17.5TC's out. We are planning on running them again this Friday.



Wow, those things look like 13.5 TCs from 4 years ago!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Avon outdoor RC track got some nice free PR from WISH-TV, Channel 8:

http://wishtv.com/2016/04/04/avon-park-opens-unique-rc-off-road-track/

Wasn't supposed to be officially open until April 28th. Channel 8 says it is because they saw Hoosier RC Racers club members running on it. Oh well! LOL. It needs daily watering and work on the jumps. Getting there.


----------



## CPW

Anyone have a lead on a set of VTA tires? They are out of stock everywhere I look.


----------



## AquaRacer

CPW said:


> Anyone have a lead on a set of VTA tires? They are out of stock everywhere I look.


Check out Apexrc.com

https://www.apexrc.com/en/vta-en/vta-wheels-and-tires/

They are in Hawaii, but they appear to have them in stock.


----------



## CPW

AquaRacer said:


> Check out Apexrc.com
> 
> They are in Hawaii, but they appear to have them in stock.


Thanks. Hopefully they really are in stock. I purchased from another random website I found where there appeared in stock, but ended up being back ordered. They were nice enough to just cancel the order at least.


----------



## mesa1232

Well got my tc up and running....I think lol might be there for 17.5 Friday maybe


----------



## davidl

CPW said:


> Thanks. Hopefully they really are in stock. I purchased from another random website I found where there appeared in stock, but ended up being back ordered. They were nice enough to just cancel the order at least.



Are you going to be at Indy RC Raceway on Friday night? If so, say hello to me.


----------



## CPW

davidl said:


> Are you going to be at Indy RC Raceway on Friday night? If so, say hello to me.


Probably, yes. Wife and kids are a factor, but I should be.


----------



## CPW

Noob question...again... Which transponder is right for Indy RC Raceway?

Thanks!


----------



## BadSign

CPW said:


> Noob question...again... Which transponder is right for Indy RC Raceway?
> 
> Thanks!


Any PT will work on their system.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Any PT will work on their system.


Not RC4 3-wire but the RC4 Hybrid 2-wire will


----------



## BadSign

Geez, if I wanted someone to correct me, I'd just stay home.


----------



## CPW

BadSign said:


> Geez, if I wanted someone to correct me, I'd just stay home.


Lol. I know the feeling. Thanks to both of you. Transponder ordered. I think I'm down to just needing (the out of stock everywhere, like hunting a unicorn) tires.


----------



## davidl

CPW said:


> ...................I think I'm down to just needing (the out of stock everywhere, like hunting a unicorn) tires.


That is why I want you to say hello to me at the race track.:wave:


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Geez, if I wanted someone to correct me, I'd just stay home.


Didn't mean for it to read that way but I would feel bad for not saying something and the guy buying a PT that wouldn't work and I knew that ahead of time.

CPW, I wont be there this Friday. I have the manual and box to still give to you.


----------



## CPW

ThrottleKing said:


> ...CPW, I wont be there this Friday. I have the manual and box to still give to you.


Yeah no worries man, whenever. I'll only be there this Friday to pop in for a bit, say hi to davidl about tires, and perhaps get a couple of parts. I'm hoping I'll be ready to race (er, bounce off walls, give marshals a workout, etc.) next Friday.


----------



## crispy

Why not THIS Friday?

There are any number of us that have used VTA tires mounted and ready to go.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'll even be there, which means you won't be in last place!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Didn't mean for it to read that way but I would feel bad for not saying something and the guy buying a PT that wouldn't work and I knew that ahead of time.


It didn't, just joking around.


----------



## CPW

crispy said:


> Why not THIS Friday?
> 
> There are any number of us that have used VTA tires mounted and ready to go.


Because some other stuff hasn't arrived yet, body isn't painted, I haven't even installed the springs or ATS Jeremiah gave me. Heck I haven't even gotten the motor nor ESC out of the box yet! It's been a busy week.

Thanks for the tire offer. It appears that the ones I got from ApexRC will arrive soon.

I'll be racing soon!


----------



## davidl

That's OK. I may go to the hockey game this Friday then. Last one of the regular season and they won't make the playoffs. See you down the road.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Schumacher Mi6 TC*

http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/Car_Showroom/Mi6.html#


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We had enough for two heats of VTA and one heat of USGT last night. Gary had the Mean Green Machine on the track.


----------



## mesa1232

I was out in the first race. Lol racing shows would've been proud of my wreck lol


----------



## davidl

We now have SXT3.0 in stock @ Hobbytown north store.


----------



## j21moss

should be back running USGT this Friday


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had enough for two heats of VTA and one heat of USGT last night. Gary had the Mean Green Machine on the track.


In what was his second appearance (I think) of the season, Dave Cook also had a fine 3rd place finish in the A-main of VTA after bumping up from the B.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was a good night...low attendance though. Was there another race somewhere last weekend? "It was a dark and stormy night...", perfect for running RC!


----------



## BadSign

I see no one stepped up on track design.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I see no one stepped up on track design.


Looks like four lane drag strip.


----------



## BadSign

11th commandment: 5 turns do not maketh a road course.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> 11th commandment: 5 turns do not maketh a road course.


It does on saturdays!:tongue:


----------



## AquaRacer

Sure does look like a 4 lane drag strip..

I'd like to see something where we could have lap times in the 9-11 second range. Is it possible to build in the area provided and with what click track is available? It is OnRoad racing!!!! There are supposed to be almost an equal number of left and right hand turns.. Just saying..


----------



## crispy

*73 and Sunny tomorrow*

How bad is attendance going to be?


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> How bad is attendance going to be?


From reading the forum attendance should be horrible cause how bad the tracks are and not the weather:freak:


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Looks like four lane drag strip.


It was not quite that bad. It had 7 turns in it, 2 in the opposite direction. It was still a horsepower track for sure.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> How bad is attendance going to be?


I won't be there because I am racing the Tamiya TCS race in Ohio along with Houston and Tad that I know of for sure. I will be taking a knife to a gun fight by running a TT-02 in the GT-2 class, but I still think I will manage to have a good time.


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> How bad is attendance going to be?


I will be there.. I think Nick and Lanny will be.. It is coming upon spring / summer and the attendance does drop off..


----------



## Lanracer

AquaRacer said:


> I will be there.. I think Nick and Lanny will be.. It is coming upon spring / summer and the attendance does drop off..


Should be decent showing.... Houston and Jeremiah should be there. Excited to hit the Asphalt on Sunday though at Leisure Hours, woot!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am frantically working on putting something together as my primary cars are ready for asphalt. Might have a 17.5tc for tomorrow night.


----------



## RollingChicane

Lanracer said:


> Should be decent showing.... Houston and Jeremiah should be there. Excited to hit the Asphalt on Sunday though at Leisure Hours, woot!


I'll be there with an parking lot of cars to run whatever shows up. Gonna do my best to not plug in my battery backwards this week so I can keep the smoke inside my esc....


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> I am frantically working on putting something together as my primary cars are ready for asphalt. Might have a 17.5tc for tomorrow night.



It's low grip, Carbon will be money ha


----------



## Lanracer

RollingChicane said:


> I'll be there with an parking lot of cars to run whatever shows up. Gonna do my best to not plug in my battery backwards this week so I can keep the smoke inside my esc....


U needed an excuse to buy an ESC anyway


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lanracer said:


> It's low grip, Carbon will be money ha


Backup R10 is close to being finished as we speak.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> I'll be there with an parking lot of cars to run whatever shows up. Gonna do my best to not plug in my battery backwards this week so I can keep the smoke inside my esc....


I was about to make a joke, and decided not to tempt fate...

I'll be there tomorrow. USGT and TT


----------



## crispy

Jeremiah,

You have a PM.

Gary


----------



## ThrottleKing

Replied.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Jeremiah,
> 
> You have a PM.
> 
> Gary


Somebody is getting an Arc.....!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Somebody is getting an Arc.....!


Top Secret stuff.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Somebody is getting an Arc.....!


Better watch out.

I was on same lap as you in both qualifiers last night with my crappy old Spec-R S1...

I need about .2 a lap.

Gonna buy it!


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Better watch out.
> 
> I was on same lap as you in both qualifiers last night with my crappy old Spec-R S1...
> 
> I need about .2 a lap.
> 
> Gonna buy it!


My VTA was crap on Fri night. About 3-4 others were way faster than my car was so I woulda been easy pickin'. I just had a clean race and Im assuming others got tied up in wrecks. Even my top 20 was slower than a couple others. You get that R10 and we'll be chasing you for the lead!:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> My VTA was crap on Fri night. About 3-4 others were way faster than my car was so I woulda been easy pickin'. I just had a clean race and Im assuming others got tied up in wrecks. Even my top 20 was slower than a couple others. You get that R10 and we'll be chasing you for the lead!:thumbsup:


Very nice! get his hopes up real high.:dude::hat:


----------



## BadSign

Hey, talked Doug into stocking some McAllister Daytona Riley bodies. Nother sure when he'll have them, but hopefully this week.

My car was pretty fast Friday for having that big Mustang shell. Got down to an 8.8, need another .2 to get in the mix. I'm hoping that body will take a chunk off my times.


----------



## crispy

What is everyone using in terms of servos? I've been using these Savox high-torque servos left over from the truck days. I want something better.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> What is everyone using in terms of servos? I've been using these Savox high-torque servos left over from the truck days. I want something better.


I run the low profile Savox servos in all my cars. I use CF pattern tape to cover up the orange case. I like them and have no complaints.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Get a Futaba or Ko and be done with it.


----------



## Matt P.

Slow, loud...but is plenty for the average racer. Old JR 23T spline. Mine still works after lots of abuse.

http://www.hobbypartz.com/33p-solarservo-d770.html


Or go with any of the Futaba low-pro's. Never had an issues with those either.


----------



## pitchblack26

The way you drive Gary u need to get one that steers for ya


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> The way you drive Gary u need to get one that steers for ya


bwah ha ha ha.

Oh wait, I beat you and you didn't DNF...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'd like to go to this. Don't know if I can yet.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Gary has the perfect paint scheme to run at that event:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Hey, talked Doug into stocking some McAllister Daytona Riley bodies. Nother sure when he'll have them, but hopefully this week.
> 
> My car was pretty fast Friday for having that big Mustang shell. Got down to an 8.8, need another .2 to get in the mix. I'm hoping that body will take a chunk off my times.



I have this and other McAllister bodies in stock. Come getcha one!:dude:


----------



## TEAM PBR

So usvta just posted on fb that they'll be rolling out new rules for vta and usgt soon to take effect in August. Anyone in the know as to exactly what they're doing?


----------



## BadSign

Motor change? With all the talk of 17.5 being too fast and ROAR switching to 21.5, that's my guess.


----------



## Lanracer

TEAM PBR said:


> So usvta just posted on fb that they'll be rolling out new rules for vta and usgt soon to take effect in August. Anyone in the know as to exactly what they're doing?



I will play for fun. Here is my guess. I will just throw all these out there. Might get one of these right. Ha. Usgt weight down to 1380 and no prototypes. No back ends cut out on prototypes. 

Vta, maximum width and no one way front diffs.


----------



## AquaRacer

TEAM PBR said:


> So usvta just posted on fb that they'll be rolling out new rules for vta and usgt soon to take effect in August. Anyone in the know as to exactly what they're doing?


I'll speculate!!!

New weight rule for VTA, lighter just not sure how much. Possibly new tire rule. 

USGT, no prototypes, maybe a little bit lighter. 

We shall find out!!


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> So usvta just posted on fb that they'll be rolling out new rules for vta and usgt soon to take effect in August. Anyone in the know as to exactly what they're doing?


OK, just heard from the kingpin in charge and here is the impact of the changes to VTA and USGT rules. No Transponders! Nobody looses. Everybody wins. Those things are too expensive anyway.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> So usvta just posted on fb that they'll be rolling out new rules for vta and usgt soon to take effect in August. Anyone in the know as to exactly what they're doing?


I have the inside scoop....I was told that Awesomatix will no longer be allowed. Also, they will have a clause that anyone named Lanny will start 2 laps down to level the playing field. 

BOOM! You heard it here first.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Some interesting ideas, some a little more local in nature than I was fishing for. I really was clueless as to what they might want to or need to change in usgt but have been speculating that vta wise they would make a move to either bring their rules in line with roar by dropping weight and opening up to all 25.5 or do something big to differentiate themselves more but could be a tire issue too with the inconsistent supply from hpi.


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> So usvta just posted on fb that they'll be rolling out new rules for vta and usgt soon to take effect in August. Anyone in the know as to exactly what they're doing?


You should have asked this last week and I could have asked Rob King last weekend when I saw him. Oh well.


----------



## BadSign

I couldn't make it to the track tonight, did anyone happen to see if the McAllister Riley bodies were in?


----------



## Lanracer

BadSign said:


> I couldn't make it to the track tonight, did anyone happen to see if the McAllister Riley bodies were in?


Yes, they were in.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks


----------



## XTM_Racer_35

Where in Indianapolis is this. I live in Franklin, but I am from Indy - Southside Area.


----------



## crispy

Well, you're in luck. 

It is on the South side of Indy.

5135 S Emerson Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46237

Sign still says Indy Slots.


----------



## crispy

Thanks to Jeremiah for helping me get my new ARC up to speed. Didn't plan on racing it, just building it. But after getting the bugs out in the first two qualifiers I managed to finish second in the VTA A-main in its first go with me at the wheel.

Now I'm itching to get back to the track next Friday.


----------



## BadSign

XTM_Racer_35 said:


> Where in Indianapolis is this. I live in Franklin, but I am from Indy - Southside Area.


That makes two of us- i'm about 5 minutes south of town.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Now I'm itching to get back to the track next Friday.


Treat with monistat or vagisil. If condition persists for more than 1 week it'll require a prescription for penicillin


----------



## crispy

I just did. Man that stuff tastes horrible!


----------



## BadSign

The itch was probably caused but Jeremiah's car. That thing gets around.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Wonder if the powers to be will be progressive and adopt the new rule changes for USGT and USVTA before the 8-1-16 by not making it mandatory but optional until the deadline.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

USVTA / USGT should have waited until the series was over, predictably it took less than a day. Toy cars... 

I'm sponsored... by sarcasm. :freak:


----------



## TEAM PBR

I find it interesting that the changes they made would seem to help car counts at a roar race more so than their own. I'm neutral on the usgt change as ive never done usgt but do like the removal of the prototype race bodies. One would have thought they'd do something to address the overall loss of participation from previous vta racers and creation of new ones some how. I'm not sure how they could do that without massive amounts of butthurt from existing racers though. Rather it seems they're trying to entice a roar guy to swap motors and come run a usvta race but I suspect the road to roar will be a super highway and the path to usvta will be a bumpy single lane abandoned dirt road. Just my thoughts...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My question of the new rules is were they done to improve the class (and attendance), or where they done to satisfy complaining racers? 

For instance, why did we need an increase to 6000 mah on VTA batteries?

Why lower the weight requirement on VTA?

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> I find it interesting that the changes they made would seem to help car counts at a roar race more so than their own. I'm neutral on the usgt change as ive never done usgt but do like the removal of the prototype race bodies. One would have thought they'd do something to address the overall loss of participation from previous vta racers and creation of new ones some how. I'm not sure how they could do that without massive amounts of butthurt from existing racers though. Rather it seems they're trying to entice a roar guy to swap motors and come run a usvta race but I suspect the road to roar will be a super highway and the path to usvta will be a bumpy single lane abandoned dirt road. Just my thoughts...


Just so I think I am understanding your post. You were hoping for any ROAR approved motor right? I myself was. The QC at Novak is been very bad here of late. Brand new motors being sent knowingly with illegal parts and the overall quality from motor to motor is vastly different. That last part could be said about alot of motors though. open competition makes the manufacturers build a better product. Other companies somehow make better motors cheaper than Novak too. Just my opinion though. With F1 moving to the 25.5 motor there are alot more better choices to choose from now days.


----------



## crispy

VTA - 1450g and 6000mah. What else is new?

I can't even figure out what changed in USGT???


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My question of the new rules is were they done to improve the class (and attendance), or where they done to satisfy complaining racers?
> 
> For instance, why did we need an increase to 6000 mah on VTA batteries?
> 
> Why lower the weight requirement on VTA?


You and I have never agreed on this one, but I'm all for lowering the weight 100g. In fact, I'm going to go take those silly weight plates off from under my battery now.

I don't know why they made the change on the battery but I will say this. Not three days ago I went and opened up the box I have my boat in. There are two brand new LiPos in there. Darn! They're 6000mah. We guess what? I now have two like new batteries I can use.

Finally, the driver figure rule is beyond stupid. That is ignored everywhere.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> VTA - 1450g and 6000mah. What else is new?
> 
> I can't even figure out what changed in USGT???


1380g weight and a body list thats allowed.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> 1380g weight and a body list thats allowed.


A year ago I asked why Prototypes were allowed and RobK said "because that's not what is winning at the big races."

I said "Uh huh, well we'll see..."

Fast forward to today and voila! No more prototypes.

I see they left the Protoform PF 10 on the list. Got to love that a non-existent supercar gets left on the GT list.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> A year ago I asked why Prototypes were allowed and RobK said "because that's not what is winning at the big races."
> 
> I said "Uh huh, well we'll see..."
> 
> Fast forward to today and voila! No more prototypes.
> 
> I see they left the Protoform PF 10 on the list. Got to love that a non-existent supercar gets left on the GT list.


It's not winning either.LOL It is super prone to body tucks.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> You and I have never agreed on this one, but I'm all for lowering the weight 100g. In fact, I'm going to go take those silly weight plates off from under my battery now.
> 
> I don't know why they made the change on the battery but I will say this. Not three days ago I went and opened up the box I have my boat in. There are two brand new LiPos in there. Darn! They're 6000mah. We guess what? I now have two like new batteries I can use.
> 
> Finally, the driver figure rule is beyond stupid. That is ignored everywhere.


So if doug techs this week you can expect garys car to be too light and have a battery that's illegal till 8-1-2016 got it. I figure this will be a continual issue from now till 8-1 and I should just wait till next winter to come back to the track rather than next week when I was trying to come back. And yes, jw if they went roar weight why didn't they go ahead and go roar motor as well so people could have a chance of showing up at any track coast to coast and getting a race. Yeah, the usvta guys can do that but the guys from a roar home track who are running another motor are hosed. I can understand loyalty to novak but seriously it was time if they were dropping the weight.


----------



## TEAM PBR

*Could we possibly vote so nobody's a cheater*

Ok, so what if say indy rc racers took a vote on dropping weight now versus waiting then just informed everyone so at least everyone was on the same page. I'm not opposed to starting new rules early but am opposed to coming back from my hiatus with a 1550 car against a bunch of 1450 cars. But those in the championship might need to verify that doing so wouldn't render their results invalid. Of course the big races will still be 1550 but I think only a few of yall run those. I'm certain if we go to doug as a majority it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## crispy

No point in waiting as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## regets ama

*Usgt*

I like my *PFM-10*


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I vote 1450g now for VTA at Indy RC, I'll fall in line with whatever but I don't believe it would be at all fair if someone was to drop and be out there running 100g less weight then everybody else.

Gary has opted to drop and cast his vote, I assume JW has too so?

I plan on being there in next two to three weeks, hopefully this will sort itself out before then.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> I vote 1450g now for VTA at Indy RC, I'll fall in line with whatever but I don't believe it would be at all fair if someone was to drop and be out there running 100g less weight then everybody else.
> 
> Gary has opted to drop and cast his vote, I assume JW has too so?
> 
> I plan on being there in next two to three weeks, hopefully this will sort itself out before then.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Nope. I can wait three months for GT and I dont run VTA anymore.


----------



## pitchblack26

ThrottleKing said:


> 1380g weight and a body list thats allowed.


And no more 120 amp esc's unless there's one on that list that I missed


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Wonder if the powers to be will be progressive and adopt the new rule changes for USGT and USVTA before the 8-1-16 by not making it mandatory but optional until the deadline.





ThrottleKing said:


> Nope. I can wait three months for GT and I dont run VTA anymore.


I'm confused, are we advocating having cars running two sets of rules in a class? I for one would not like to see that and even implying that it would be ok for one doesn't mean it would be ok for others. I'll show up and run what I have and if somebody doesn't like it they can take it up with the nearest wall.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Ok, so what if say indy rc racers took a vote on dropping weight now versus waiting then just informed everyone so at least everyone was on the same page. I'm not opposed to starting new rules early but am opposed to coming back from my hiatus with a 1550 car against a bunch of 1450 cars. But those in the championship might need to verify that doing so wouldn't render their results invalid. Of course the big races will still be 1550 but I think only a few of yall run those. I'm certain if we go to doug as a majority it wouldn't be an issue


I throw out my two cents:

I think we as a group (on the forum as well as in person on Friday nights) should come to a majority agreement on what we would prefer and IF we can reach an agreement to change, we talk to Doug as a group. IF there are all kinds of disagreements and discord, I think the rules have to stay the same as they are now until 8/1/16.

With that being said, I am in favor of choosing a cut over date that would allow anyone that wanted to shift to the new rules could do so. BUT, I would vote that anyone changing to the new rules would have to do so entirely and not in part. Meaning specifically, if I choose to drop USGT weight to 1380, I must also run a compliant body. If I want to run my current prototype body, I have to stick with the 1450 weight.

Essentially by having a scheduled date that opens up an either / or rule, it allows us to change over at our own pace and consume our current inventory of parts (ie, bodies) while also being able to prep for the new rules that are mandatory by 8/1/16.

In the end, I don't really care which route we go. I'm just weighing in on my thoughts. What I would like to avoid is one or two people dropping to the new weight in VTA when everyone else is still running the old weight. To me, this is the biggest rule change that would give a noticeable advantage as we all are very close to the same times.

Just remember, we do this for fun and need to keep everything in perspective.


----------



## microed

I don't have any VTA cars that are anywhere near 1450, nor do I have any 6000 mah batteries. I will just run what I have. My equipment isn't super competitive now and I expect it to be less so once the new rules are adopted. 

On the other hand, I have had fun running some in the TT-01 class the last few months. In that class, I know my chassis is as good as the next guys and I spend less and have just as much fun.


----------



## rjvk

Motor is not changing. I guess everybody wants to buy a $150 certified vta motor whenever a new model comes out. Gt is bad enough.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm confused, are we advocating having cars running two sets of rules in a class? I for one would not like to see that and even implying that it would be ok for one doesn't mean it would be ok for others. I'll show up and run what I have and if somebody doesn't like it they can take it up with the nearest wall.


Not advocating anything I dont think. Just wondering how it will go down and when or if. Just want to be prepared when I do show up. I can do whichever. Just want to race.


----------



## RollingChicane

rjvk said:


> Motor is not changing. I guess everybody wants to buy a $150 certified vta motor whenever a new model comes out. Gt is bad enough.


I don't think anything changes with the VTA motor rules. Still the Novak 25.5 with no other options. No certified motors, other brands, etc. Still $85 as far as I know.

I'm a fan of a spec motor and would even be a fan of a spec motor in USGT.

Was there a motor change that I missed?


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I don't think anything changes with the VTA motor rules. Still the Novak 25.5 with no other options. No certified motors, other brands, etc. Still $85 as far as I know.
> 
> I'm a fan of a spec motor and would even be a fan of a spec motor in USGT.
> 
> Was there a motor change that I missed?


No just that it is ROAR approved along with the Battery and ESC or an esc on the old VTA list


----------



## ThrottleKing

Good thing I like the Jag body. LOL Yes the spoiler is cut to 10mm, it passed ROAR tech at the nationals.


----------



## regets ama

*new rules*

Selfishly I would like to adapt to the new rules TODAY so I could get in as much testing with the few times I will run this summer.

Holistically, I think it is best for a track to retain the existing rules until the effective date. Imagine people showing up (I do this at other tracks) wanting to run the class only to find the event is not to par with common current rules. It doesnt seem to welcome outsiders. The battery is not a big deal but the weight difference is HUGE!

Of course some of that can be said come 8-1-16 when ROAR and USVTA are not concurrent with rules.

Oh what a wicked web weaved we have here!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Associated is rumored to have an F1 car on the horizon. Might be enough to get me to take a swing at F1 again. F1 seems to be getting popular at the big races.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Associated is rumored to have an F1 car on the horizon. Might be enough to get me to take a swing at F1 again.


Well, I saw a car that Doug took in on trade that I found super intriguing from a mechanical standpoint. It was a Tamiya F201. Early 2000's attempt at an AWD F1 car. I liked the design but the car upstairs was pretty worn out. A day later I was searching the web and scored a mint original with tons of spares AND an aftermarket CF chassis. 

I know it couldnt compete with todays cars but Id wheel it around the track for fun.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Well, I saw a car that Doug took in on trade that I found super intriguing from a mechanical standpoint. It was a Tamiya F201. Early 2000's attempt at an AWD F1 car. I liked the design but the car upstairs was pretty worn out. A day later I was searching the web and scored a mint original with tons of spares AND an aftermarket CF chassis.
> 
> I know it couldnt compete with todays cars but Id wheel it around the track for fun.


Did it come with an aftermarket motor mount? If I remember correctly the stock one was very limited on gearing something like a high and low gear setting. Either way those are pretty neat cars just to look at. Before you decide to run it make sure you can get arms and steering knuckles for it if you have a bad off.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Did it come with an aftermarket motor mount? If I remember correctly the stock one was very limited on gearing something like a high and low gear setting. Either way those are pretty neat cars just to look at. Before you decide to run it make sure you can get arms and steering knuckles for it if you have a bad off.


It has a complete and assembled front and rear gearbox, suspension, etc. Pretty sweet score.

I won't have it on the track for a few weeks. You are correct that the stock motor mount is non-adjustable and currently has something like a 7.52 fixed ratio. If found quite a few old hopups for it, one of which is the adjustable motor mount. They are readily available. 

I snagged a set of blue anodized shock bodies in the UK today which are mega hard to find. The only other very hard part to find is blue rockers. I can find gunmetal all day long but I want to keep it Tamiya blue. Hopefully I can find a set somewhere. Already posted on a few enthusiast sites. 

Ordered a sheet of CF to make some custom parts. Next up will be a TB03 spur mount that I'll modify so that I can mount a 64P spur and open up the gearing options.

The F201 is probably the neatest RC car I have ever seen but I have to admit that it is likely not practical at all. I just want to run it around for fun. Even though about running a LM type body so the suspension parts are protected from a crash. I found several bodies that were for the F103 chassis but full body. I'd rather run a body like that and save the plastic parts from a crash.

Who knows, maybe since Tamiya is on a retro-craze, they'll re-release this one!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Associated is rumored to have an F1 car on the horizon. Might be enough to get me to take a swing at F1 again. F1 seems to be getting popular at the big races.





RollingChicane said:


> Well, I saw a car that Doug took in on trade that I found super intriguing from a mechanical standpoint. It was a Tamiya F201. Early 2000's attempt at an AWD F1 car. I liked the design but the car upstairs was pretty worn out. A day later I was searching the web and scored a mint original with tons of spares AND an aftermarket CF chassis.
> 
> I know it couldnt compete with todays cars but Id wheel it around the track for fun.


I still have my crc. It's ready to go, just needs some friends on the track.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> I vote 1450g now for VTA at Indy RC, I'll fall in line with whatever but I don't believe it would be at all fair if someone was to drop and be out there running 100g less weight then everybody else.
> 
> Gary has opted to drop and cast his vote, I assume JW has too so?
> 
> I plan on being there in next two to three weeks, hopefully this will sort itself out before then.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Says the guy who races less often than me...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> I throw out my two cents:
> 
> I think we as a group (on the forum as well as in person on Friday nights) should come to a majority agreement on what we would prefer and IF we can reach an agreement to change, we talk to Doug as a group. IF there are all kinds of disagreements and discord, I think the rules have to stay the same as they are now until 8/1/16.
> 
> With that being said, I am in favor of choosing a cut over date that would allow anyone that wanted to shift to the new rules could do so. BUT, I would vote that anyone changing to the new rules would have to do so entirely and not in part. Meaning specifically, if I choose to drop USGT weight to 1380, I must also run a compliant body. If I want to run my current prototype body, I have to stick with the 1450 weight.
> 
> Essentially by having a scheduled date that opens up an either / or rule, it allows us to change over at our own pace and consume our current inventory of parts (ie, bodies) while also being able to prep for the new rules that are mandatory by 8/1/16.
> 
> In the end, I don't really care which route we go. I'm just weighing in on my thoughts. What I would like to avoid is one or two people dropping to the new weight in VTA when everyone else is still running the old weight. To me, this is the biggest rule change that would give a noticeable advantage as we all are very close to the same times.
> 
> Just remember, we do this for fun and need to keep everything in perspective.


Good points on all fronts, I'll keep a chassis at 1550g and ready the mi6 and the rest of the fleet for the new rules package... I have to stock up on parts so the time we have will allow me to do so I don't feel like a dummy :hat: and not have parts if something breaks.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> I don't have any VTA cars that are anywhere near 1450, nor do I have any 6000 mah batteries. I will just run what I have. My equipment isn't super competitive now and I expect it to be less so once the new rules are adopted.
> 
> On the other hand, I have had fun running some in the TT-01 class the last few months. In that class, I know my chassis is as good as the next guys and I spend less and have just as much fun.


Ed your going to have to start drilling holes out of those old chassis for VTA to reduce the weight. Haha! :freak:


----------



## crispy

Ed,

I've got some slightly used Spec-Rs for sale!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Wow Gary, thread had been active for days then you dropped a fart in the room


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm going to keep racing the stuff I've been running. I get that mechanical rules changes happen but the body rules change in USGT seems inconsistent. Plus two of the bodies we all run the most, the McAllister Riley DP and the Corvette DP are now off the approved list. :/

They are quick to say that a track can run what they want. So I hope you guys won't mind if I use up a couple of bodies I've already bought. I'll still be quite passable.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Ed,
> 
> I've got some slightly used Spec-Rs for sale!


You already don't like losing to my 15 year old cars, so how would you feel if I bought them then beat you with YOUR old equipment?


----------



## BadSign

Maybe it's just me, and not worth a lot of conversation, but I feel like the McAllister bodies were stricken from the list for 2 reasons: 
1. Prototypes aren't 4wd
2. The McAllister bodies lack the detail of a tamiya, protoform, or HPI shell.

I just bought a Riley Daytona, and I'll run it until August (or I destroy it). I see no point in switching now.


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> Maybe it's just me, and not worth a lot of conversation, but I feel like the McAllister bodies were stricken from the list for 2 reasons:
> 1. Prototypes aren't 4wd
> 2. The McAllister bodies lack the detail of a tamiya, protoform, or HPI shell.
> 
> I just bought a Riley Daytona, and I'll run it until August (or I destroy it). I see no point in switching now.


Brian,
1.There are a lot of bodies that you can buy that don't have AWD or 4wd vehicles. Mustang, Corvette, Camaro, Dodge Viper to name a few. 
2. THe McAllister bodies may lack a little detail but their plastic is a bit more durable than most.


----------



## crispy

I think they were banned because they could be the start of a slippery slope of purpose built racing cars that will be far superior to GT cars and could make the series a one body series. Look at all the TC classes. All those bodies look the same. There are minor differences but you can't tell.


----------



## CPW

I'm planning on being there tonight to watch you all pass me. Marshals beware!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Damnit Bobby!*

Following dummy logic, a vehicle body that was originally 2wd shouldn't be allowed on a toy car that is 4wd? LOL! What bodies would we be allowed or be able to run in VTA?  

Don't be a dummy! :hat:

Have fun... IT IS FRIDAY!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ed, here is that adapter for your xxx-s

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XXXS-xxx-s-...101805?hash=item1a126a3c2d:g:SI4AAOSwyjBW7ZSF


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ed Here is another one


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TRI...257852?hash=item2816aef9fc:g:KesAAOSwsN9XBbdP


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> Brian,
> 1.There are a lot of bodies that you can buy that don't have AWD or 4wd vehicles. Mustang, Corvette, Camaro, Dodge Viper to name a few.
> 2. THe McAllister bodies may lack a little detail but their plastic is a bit more durable than most.


Yeah, I wasn't thinking clearly, good point. Personally, I hate the looks of the NASCARized DP's, it's like a fishbowl. The old IMSA GTP cars looked so much better. The jags, nizsans, and that mazda.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Yeah, I wasn't thinking clearly, good point. Personally, I hate the looks of the NASCARized DP's, it's like a fishbowl. The old IMSA GTP cars looked so much better. The jags, nizsans, and that mazda.


What in the world are you still doing up at 3:00am? I could see it if we were still racing at Stout Field and we had the 50-60 racers on a Friday night like we had in the late 80's and early 90's


----------



## BadSign

This is what happens when you have teenage children at prom. And they go to a party afterwards. One if these days, my life might actually revolve around me...


----------



## BadSign

No, it wasn't one of THOSE post-prom parties.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> This is what happens when you have teenage children at prom. And they go to a party afterwards. One if these days, my life might actually revolve around me...


I have a few years till then I guess. I learned at an early age there was no grey area with my folks. follow instructions to the letter. Also I was very good at not getting caught and get in good with all the sheriff and deputies kids.LOL


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Ed Here is another one
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TRI...257852?hash=item2816aef9fc:g:KesAAOSwsN9XBbdP


Thanks, I will keep an eye on this one, but ain't no way I am paying $65 for a used part that retailed new for $20-25 considering I paid $85 for the whole car. These adapters usually go sky high in price. There was a guy over on RCtech that said he would start making some for a fair price, but it has not happened yet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Did you happen to see all the other xxx-s stuff on ebay? you could buy a few of those rollers to help keep your ride going for quite some time.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> What in the world are you still doing up at 3:00am? I could see it if we were still racing at Stout Field and we had the 50-60 racers on a Friday night like we had in the late 80's and early 90's


It was that way at Stout Field through the late 90's at least. I can remember getting done racing and the fast food joints were already serving breakfast on my way home. I miss racing there, but not those late nights.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I miss those days too. I remember racing in stock gearbox with nascar bodies and foam tires on my RC10. My first RC10L before the SS version. Love those old SCR cells.


----------



## ThrottleKing

After those Panasonic 1700's came out then the battery war started. 2000's, 3000's, 3300's 4200's. With the old SCR1200's you had to gear the car to make 4 mins. Had to make the car as efficient as possible. I can remember going a lap down then getting it back towards the end as the other racers fell off pace faster.


----------



## RollingChicane

I am selling my 21.5 Certified D4 for $60 if anyone is interested. 

I'll list it here first. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> I miss those days too. I remember racing in stock gearbox with nascar bodies and foam tires on my RC10. My first RC10L before the SS version. Love those old SCR cells.


I used to race several classes there, but my favorite may have been the Dodge IROC class. I think the heats were like 8 minutes back then with the 1700 mah batteries which really required you to gear down to make it to the end which many did not. Would be like running VTA with a 20 minute heat today.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I am selling my 21.5 Certified D4 for $60 if anyone is interested.
> 
> I'll list it here first. Let me know if you are interested!


Sold!


----------



## lessthanfive

Great vta race with Nick fiday, crispy has his new car working very well, stayed on pace with us all 8 minutes.

rainy fridays are good for indoor on road racing!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I miss those days too. I remember racing in stock gearbox with nascar bodies and foam tires on my RC10. My first RC10L before the SS version. Love those old SCR cells.


My first racing was a tamiya grasshopper with foams and a Nascar body, at the old master hobbies on Bash Road. The next summer (90), I had a pan car: Blink Eliminator. Raced that a season at BJ'S in Shelbyville. I remember Lanny was there.


microed said:


> I used to race several classes there, but my favorite may have been the Dodge IROC class. I think the heats were like 8 minutes back then with the 1700 mah batteries which really required you to gear down to make it to the end which many did not. Would be like running VTA with a 20 minute heat today.


I raced that class too, maybe 95'? I think at Stout and maybe Autograph Race World in Pendleton.


----------



## nutz4rc

I ran the IROC at Pendleton Autograph Race World also. It was a fun class. Gearing was critical. The last race I won was because no one else had a battery that was strong to the end. Mine stayed up the entire race and two laps after the actual end.


----------



## crispy

lessthanfive said:


> Great vta race with Nick fiday, crispy has his new car working very well, stayed on pace with us all 8 minutes.
> 
> rainy fridays are good for indoor on road racing!


My top 20 was faster... 

It will be even faster this week!

$$$ buys speed.

That or I suddenly got .3 better in one week.


----------



## Matt P.

BadSign said:


> My first racing was a tamiya grasshopper with foams and a Nascar body, at the old master hobbies on Bash Road. The next summer (90), I had a pan car: Blink Eliminator. Raced that a season at BJ'S in Shelbyville. I remember Lanny was there.
> 
> I raced that class too, maybe 95'? I think at Stout and maybe Autograph Race World in Pendleton.


Stout field was a lot of fun. Gave me an excuse to stay out until 2-4am as a kid in junior HS. I DO NOT miss the Nicad's and brushed motors. I remember I would spend a good hour at hobbytown going through the latest trinity motors trying to find the best dyno numbers. Same with matched cells...glad that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> Stout field was a lot of fun. Gave me an excuse to stay out until 2-4am as a kid in junior HS. I DO NOT miss the Nicad's and brushed motors. I remember I would spend a good hour at hobbytown going through the latest trinity motors trying to find the best dyno numbers. Same with matched cells...glad that doesn't exist anymore.


Man, I hated reading Fantom dyno numbers. I bought a CE turbodyno and that thing mare sense. I had a love/hate affair with trinity motors. They released a new one every year, and you had to figure out how to tune it. Slot Machine, Green Machine, Slot 2, GM2, Nightmare, N2, P2K, P2K2, X-Star, Monster. Loved the torquers, hated those high rpm motors. My favorite brushed stock motor ever was the Race Prep with orange coat and stand up brushes. Lots of power!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> My top 20 was faster...
> 
> It will be even faster this week!
> 
> $$$ buys speed.
> 
> That or I suddenly got .3 better in one week.


1450 or 1550?


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> 1450 or 1550?


Fully legal. 1558.

In an ARC R10.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> My top 20 was faster...
> 
> It will be even faster this week!
> 
> $$$ buys speed.
> 
> That or I suddenly got .3 better in one week.


Or does it buy a set up!!??


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Or does it buy a set up!!??


True that!!! I think jw could take crispy's not good enough spec-r or any other car for that matter and make it a contender/winner that would be driveable to any other competitor who would bind up to it. I'll be in the B or C or wherever my lack of setup and driving skills dictate when I make my comeback.


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> True that!!! I think jw could take crispy's not good enough spec-r or any other car for that matter and make it a contender/winner that would be driveable to any other competitor who would bind up to it. I'll be in the B or C or wherever my lack of setup and driving skills dictate when I make my comeback.


Thanks but it has nothing to do with me. Crispy drove the car and earned what ever he got.


----------



## RollingChicane

We need to get something interesting going on this Friday night. 

50/50 cash raffle.

A-main winner buys pizza for everyone the following week

Lanny should run VTA again and offer up a $50 bounty to anyone who can beat him.

Have a "run what ya brung" exhibition heat (no SCT's)

Run an exhibition heat with VTA, USGT, TT, Pan car all at once.

Ugly paint job competition - scratch that one, Gary automatically wins......

Concourse paint competition BUT judging takes place after you run the body in the main!

Put everyone's names in a hat and you draw a name and that is whose car you drive it the main.......nevermind. Bad idea....


What are some ideas we can have to make some fun noise?


----------



## Lanracer

Ha ha,

I would have liked to seen the race they ran when everyone reversed their steering servos.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> We need to get something interesting going on this Friday night.
> 
> 50/50 cash raffle.
> 
> A-main winner buys pizza for everyone the following week
> 
> Lanny should run VTA again and offer up a $50 bounty to anyone who can beat him.
> 
> Have a "run what ya brung" exhibition heat (no SCT's)
> 
> Run an exhibition heat with VTA, USGT, TT, Pan car all at once.
> 
> Ugly paint job competition - scratch that one, Gary automatically wins......
> 
> Concourse paint competition BUT judging takes place after you run the body in the main!
> 
> Put everyone's names in a hat and you draw a name and that is whose car you drive it the main.......nevermind. Bad idea....
> 
> 
> What are some ideas we can have to make some fun noise?


Some neat ideas nick, what about an oval night with the mains being flagpole races. or just do more inverted fields in the 2nd heats and mains to make the faster guys have to work harder but that one could be a regular weekly practice


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great ideas Nick!

I can't be there this Friday night. Will be setting up for the _Spring Fling RC Festival_. Now, there's a chance of rain in the forecast. Dang! Hopefully, that will pass.

We have lots of cool prizes this year for volunteers/participants. If you come, make sure and check in for a ticket when you arrive. At the end of the day, we will raffle them off. 4PM at the shelter. Must be present to win. It was too hard to track people down last year. Big box came from Associated too this year. That's cool. 

Hobby RC is coming again with 12 Traxxas Slash trucks to donate to the day. They will keep them charged and running they said for the public to use. Special deal they do with Traxxas. Pretty cool that shop on the east side of Indy is willing to help like this. They were the only one. 

Here is a link to photos from last year if you want to see what its all about: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.821185731296228.1073741840.456519857762819&type=3


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*"Race an Andretti" RC Event - Hoosier RC Racers/HHGregg/Andretti Racing*

The marketing people with HHGregg contacted the Hoosier RC Racers via the website this week. They are having a big event at their store on 96th Street on May 15th from 1:30 PM to 3:30 PM. Its called "Race an Andretti" and they wanted help putting on an RC race featuring Marco Andretti, Ryan Hunter-Reay and one of the other Andretti drivers. 

Drivers | Andretti Autosport 

Most of the members of the Hoosier RC Racers are off-road due to the work we did on the new Avon RC Track. But, not all. And, the purpose of the club is not just that track or just that form of racing. Its whatever we all want to do with it! (We've even talked about starting up an nitro boat racing group using the club. So, lots of options for the future.)

I've contacted the people at Hobbytown to see if we can borrow or buy their old track system that Rockin' Bob used to use to put on parking lot races. They don't have the timing system anymore but they do have the boards. Hopeful on that. 

I've explained to the HHGregg/Andretti people that we can easily get RC guys out there with cars and can come up with 3-4 evenly matched cars for them to use. VTA or F1 cars would be awesome, but if we had to, we could do it with Traxxas Slash trucks. 

After they do a little racing, we will get to race with them and keep using the track we set up. They said they have two radio stations coming who will be doing live remote broadcasts to get people out to the event. Sounds like a lot of fun. 

Interest here? Let me know. Either say so here, or PM me or email me at [email protected]. 

If you want to start getting the Hoosier RC Racers emails, just go to the website and use the "Contact us" button. www.HRCRacers.com Your email isn't public and it won't be shared. You don't have to be a member to be in the list. Currently, we have about 45 members. Pretty cool. Some other fun events coming up this summer too. 

Scott


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> Some neat ideas nick, what about an oval night with the mains being flagpole races. or just do more inverted fields in the 2nd heats and mains to make the faster guys have to work harder but that one could be a regular weekly practice


Seriously though, why DON'T we do ONE night where we have a big square oval? Square oval? Is that a thing?

The ONE time where we VTA guys showed up on oval night and ran it was a blast.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Seriously though, why DON'T we do ONE night where we have a big square oval? Square oval? Is that a thing?
> 
> The ONE time where we VTA guys showed up on oval night and ran it was a blast.


How about the leader of every class has to make engine sound effects while driving around the track?


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> How about the leader of every class has to make engine sound effects while driving around the track?


I find farting from the driver stand very distracting.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> I find farting from the driver stand very distracting.


Actually, that used to happen regularly at RCAR. I won't name names, but man, I swear he did it on purpose! He is not a regular at Indy RC, thank goodness. :surprise:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Things are coming together for the HHGregg/Andretti Racing Event!

*RACE AN ANDRETTI
MAY 15TH – 1:30 PM TO 3:30 PM
HHGREGG located at 4161 E 96th Street, Indianapolis, IN 46240*










Hobbytown confirmed yesterday that we CAN borrow their track board system. That’s very kind of them! Thanks for helping with that DavidL! We will make sure that the announcer thanks them during the event.

I’ve been contacted by many racers offering cars and trucks for the event. We have enough VTA (Vintage Trans Am) cars to make an even field for the Andretti Racers. We also have enough Traxxas Slash trucks to make a field for the Andretti Racers. Thanks for offering guys! We will offer both classes to them. We can run whatever we want...so think about it. 

Other than that, all we need is a count of how many will be able to attend and help set up the track. We would likely need to get there 10:30 -11:00AM that morning to get the track boards assembled. The event officially starts at 1:30. We would be welcome to use the track the entire time it is set up the HHGregg guys said. There won’t be a timing system. We’ll just use callers that day. The rest of the time will be fun run. We can just take turns with classes after we see who shows up. 

Please let me know if you are coming. PM if you wish. We probably need at least 5-6 people to make this happen. But based upon responses already, I think we’ll have upwards of 20. 

I’ve attached some photos of past events I’ve been a part of where the Hobbytown board track system was used. One photo is from the parking lot at Hobbytown. Other is from one of the two races we put on at Bill Estes Ford in Brownsburg.


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Seriously though, why DON'T we do ONE night where we have a big square oval? Square oval? Is that a thing?
> 
> The ONE time where we VTA guys showed up on oval night and ran it was a blast.


I second that, we had some great racing going on.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

FrankNitti said:


> I second that, we had some great racing going on.:thumbsup:


Okay, everyone complains when we have a roval, so now people want to race on an oval? We have two local tracks that race oval. Save it for those days.


----------



## crispy

​


BadSign said:


> Okay, everyone complains when we have a roval, so now people want to race on an oval? We have two local tracks that race oval. Save it for those days.


Yeah, one night out of 52. I know, thats asking a lot. 

I'm confused, what other tracks in Indy race touring cars on carpet on an oval?


----------



## crispy

Scott,

You going to paint up four Andretti liveried cars for the AA drivers?

I think you should... >

I'll buy the body if I can have it afterwards!


----------



## FrankNitti

BadSign said:


> Okay, everyone complains when we have a roval, so now people want to race on an oval? We have two local tracks that race oval. Save it for those days.


Say's the one who races less than me.>


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> ​
> Yeah, one night out of 52. I know, thats asking a lot.
> 
> I'm confused, what other tracks in Indy race touring cars on carpet on an oval?


Just take your vta car to the track on oval day. 


FrankNitti said:


> Say's the one who races less than me.>


Ouch. Well played, sir. 

Having said that, I race when I can, not when I want to. If I could, it'd be every week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Avon track is looking great for today's Spring Fling RC Festival. We watered it down last night to get the grip up. Rain is supposed to hold off until dinner, which is perfect.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got things worked out with HHGregg/Andretti this morning on set up and all. They have a nice place for us to put up the track. Hobbytown was happy to let us use it. We can run all we want to on Sunday. They just plan on having the drivers there starting about 2 PM. We need help with the track and cars of course if you can pitch in. Should be a fun day! Set up starting at 10:30 AM or so? We can probably set up Saturday night if we wanted to, or early Sunday. They are happy to let us do our thing.


----------



## BadSign

I would love to go. Doubtful.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> I would love to go. Doubtful.


How in the world are you up after Midnight on a school night?


----------



## BadSign

Some nights my darn brain just won't shutup.

Btw, just heard a commercial on WIBC for the Avon event.


----------



## crispy

Won't be racing Friday. Wife out of town and old son has to be dropped off for Boy Scout campout. Problem is I am not allowed to drop him off BEFORE 6:30. Crap.

Previous times dropoff was 6:00 and I'd drop him off early and still be able to make it down there by 7:00. No chance of that now.

I AM planning on making it to H.H.Gregg on Sunday. So there is that...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Everything is set for the HHGregg/Andretti Autosport event on Sunday. We will pick up the track parts from Hobbytown on Saturday. Then, assemble Sunday morning starting at 10:30. We have the track to use as we wish to once it is set up. 

They expect Marco Andretti, Ryan Hunter-Reay and Carlos Munoz to arrive at 2 PM and race until 3:30. I've got two Slash trucks to donate for their use and I'll charge up what batteries I can. HHGregg said we can charge batteries inside their showroom in a conference area. Others have said they have a Slash or two to donate for use as well. I also plan to bring my VTA cars to run the rest of the time. Having not done this before the way they are wanting to do it, hindsight will be clear. Just not foresight.

If you are an autograph person, bring stuff for the drivers to sign. 

Both of my daughters offered to come help on Sunday. I was shocked since they "don't care about RC stuff" they've told me. Apparently Marco being there was why. Sheesh!

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are picking up the Hobbytown track parts in about an hour at HobbyTown. We will take them over to HHGregg. They have their old "car stereo" place where we can store it inside. That area is empty now. 

If you are helping out, we plan to get started at about 10:30 tomorrow morning. If you were coming just to race, hopefully the truck will be usable by 11:30 to 12 PM.

H.h. gregg says they will have electricity outlets on the building and also a generator on site. And, they told me there is a spot inside where we can charge as well conference area. I would bring your own table and chair just like what we used to do at Hobbytown. 

Sorry I did not get to race last night. I was out of town all last week so some family time was important. 

Scott


----------



## RollingChicane

I have my VBC D06 roller with Limited Edition Tamiya Black anodized aluminum shocks ready to sell. $150 firm to anyone that wants it. I'd like to sell locally and will help get it dialed in for whatever class someone wants to run. Currently it is dialed in for VTA.


----------



## TEAM PBR

*Learned from Crispy*



RollingChicane said:


> I have my VBC D06 roller with Limited Edition Tamiya Black anodized aluminum shocks ready to sell. $150 firm to anyone that wants it. I'd like to sell locally and will help get it dialed in for whatever class someone wants to run. Currently it is dialed in for VTA.


I'll take it


----------



## davidl

I have been asked a lot about VTA tires. I have one set of front and 3 sets of rear VTA tires in stock at our north store. First come, first serve.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We had a lot of fun at the HHGregg "Race an Andretti" event on Sunday. Weather was sunny, but chilly. The track came together really quickly thanks to having a good group show up to assemble it. Thank you Ed for taking the lead on putting it together and laying down your "secret traction compound" on the pavement. 

The Andretti Racers, Carlos Munoz, Ryan Hunter-Reay and Marco Andretti had a lot of fun. They said it was a, "blast" and Marco laughed and said he appreciated the chance to completely embarrass himself. Ryan was the best driver. I think he'd done it before. 

We didn't get time to do any formal racing since the track actually only lasted 5 hours, but we did get to do some fun running.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Several of our Friday night crew were out. You guys really helped make this happen. Thanks! 

The Slash repairs were super sonic! The public was pretty hard on the trucks. We didn't let them drive our on-road cars. Gary was smart and had Ryan Hunter-Reay drive his Slash the most. That kept the damage down. Thanks again to Brian, Ed, Gary, Mike and whomever I'm not thinking of at this second.


----------



## microed

It was a great time out at HH Gregg. First time I've driven on a parking lot in like 16 years. I forgot how fun it was. It would be nice if we could revive some parking lot races in the Indianapolis area.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The HHGregg marketing people sure generated some interest. Here's a link they sent of the coverage from one of the 4 TV stations that came: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9p3urn251k7ywcc/Good%20-%20HHGregg%20RTV%20News%20at%206%20WRTV%20ABC%20Indianapolis%20051516%200600%200700%20PM%200124%20%20%281%29.wmv?dl=0


----------



## lessthanfive

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The HHGregg marketing people sure generated some interest. Here's a link they sent of the coverage from one of the 4 TV stations that came: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9p3urn251k7ywcc/Good%20-%20HHGregg%20RTV%20News%20at%206%20WRTV%20ABC%20Indianapolis%20051516%200600%200700%20PM%200124%20%20%281%29.wmv?dl=0


Super job Scott, you are the promoter of the year for the hobby in my eyes!


----------



## crispy

I totally agree. When can you move to Noblesville?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I used to live in Noblesville! 191st and Moontown Road area. 

Thanks for the thanks guys, but I just made the phone calls. The club made it happen. We then found out Monday that HHGregg gave us a donation of $500 as a thank you! Hobbytown helped too by letting us use their track system. (Looks like we can buy it now.) So, that means we can do this again in the future! 

I didn't think I could race at Indy RC tonight due to company coming in for the weekend, but they just cancelled, so I'm hoping to race now!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I got a text this morning saying that an ARC won last night so what what class was it and how was the rest of the racing?


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> I got a text this morning saying that an ARC won last night so what what class was it and how was the rest of the racing?


Gary flat out kicked my butt in VTA. He drove a super clean race (and heats as well). His car was faster all night and during the first heat followed me the whole 5 min on my bumper and raced me clean never moving me out of tge way even though it would have been easy to do. The main was all his. I drove as hard as I could but had nothing for him. 

Great job Gary!

But.....I'm tweaking away this week on my VTA car. I want a rematch!


----------



## crispy

It IS amazing what a good car feels like. Made me a better driver. Because the car was so good, I could drive it one foot off your bumper and not wreck you.

Can't wait until next week.


----------



## crispy

I've spent the weekend watching Indy quals and working on cars. Not my ARCs but my fleet of Spec-Rs. 

I turned an S1 and S2 (fiberglass chassis) into pavement cars. Now we just need a pavement series to run them in. :grin2:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Doug at Indy RC had me update the Friday night on-road rules.

And, he had me update the Saturday afternoon on-road rules.

Also, we tried to get the old website domain back, but whomever has it wants an arm & leg to buy it back (jerks), so the new domain is now: www.IndyRCRaceway.net


----------



## crispy

You still have the placeholders in there for the weight. e.g., xxx grams. 

I like it that way though.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Doug at Indy RC had me update the Friday night on-road rules.
> 
> And, he had me update the Saturday afternoon on-road rules.
> 
> Also, we tried to get the old website domain back, but whomever has it wants an arm & leg to buy it back (jerks), so the new domain is now: Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


Did I read and understand that right? 5000mah max battery in all TC classes including 1/12 and 48p pinion and spurs in VTA and GT classes. If that is correct I can honestly say that just shot the onroad program to crap. VTA just updated the battery to 6000 and do they even make a 1s 5000 anymore for the 1/12 cars? Really, are you kiddin me?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Come on down to Columbus on Sundays. CICR will run anything as long as 2 or more show up and all classes are under national ROAR rules with USVTA classes being the exception and they run under their respective rules package.

If Sundays dont work for most then you could contact Chris and lobby for a different day. They would love to have you guys down there.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Did I read and understand that right? 5000mah max battery in all TC classes including 1/12 and 48p pinion and spurs in VTA and GT classes. If that is correct I can honestly say that just shot the onroad program to crap. VTA just updated the battery to 6000 and do they even make a 1s 5000 anymore for the 1/12 cars? Really, are you freakin kiddin me?


Does Doug even know how to tech a car? :surprise:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Guess we'll have to ask him about concerns. I haven't even read all the sheets closely. There are new sheets for Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday classes. He handed them to me as I left Friday and asked if I'd update the website. He didn't indicate anything had changed. I think he's planning on having those as handouts. Maybe he's _en proceso _on them? Dunno.


----------



## CICR

Jeremiah is correct. I'll run any class if there is a couple there. No hokey rules either, straight out of the Roar rule-book.

I'm also open to changing race days as my Sunday crowd is almost nonexistent.


Please let me know if anyone has any questions or comments.



Chris


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Did I read and understand that right? 5000mah max battery in all TC classes including 1/12 and 48p pinion and spurs in VTA and GT classes. If that is correct I can honestly say that just shot the onroad program to crap. VTA just updated the battery to 6000 and do they even make a 1s 5000 anymore for the 1/12 cars? Really, are you freakin kiddin me?


If you read the rules on the website it goes on to explain that the new battery rule "DOES NOT APPLY" to classes with their own rules so it's all good.

Doug does occasionally read the threads...


----------



## ThrottleKing

This is the Rules update I was referring too.


----------



## crispy

Yeah, I would just ignore them. VTA and USGT National rules will apply or he won't have any racers.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I wonder if the 48P is a carry over from this page: Saturday AfternoonRules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

That's a common thing that happens when you over write another document. We can get all this clarified Friday night. Or if someone talks to Doug sooner.


----------



## TEAM PBR

[QUOTE

That's a common thing that happens when you over write another document. We can get all this clarified Friday night. Or if someone talks to Doug sooner.[/QUOTE]

OR we can continue to see who can be the biggest Douche on this forum. Which seems to be the onroad rc racer thing to do. The xxx's alone prove to me it was an unfinished document and I'm certain that Doug assumed Scott would clean it and and make fixes. All that being said and of no fault of Scott's it shouldn't have been posted as it was like feeding a bunch of starving sharks who hadn't had anything to complain about for weeks now.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I have came in here to kick ass and eat popcorn and I'm all out of kick ass?

Lol!


----------



## RollingChicane

I talked to Doug and national rules apply to VTA and USGT. 

No changes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I talked to Doug and national rules apply to VTA and USGT. No changes.


Doug just gave me paper copies to scan. So I can't fix them, but they will likely get tweeked and the "xxxx" will either get filled in like PBR says or Doug assumes that's a moving target and comes from the national rules. See you guys Friday.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Come on down to Columbus on Sundays. CICR will run anything as long as 2 or more show up and all classes are under national ROAR rules with USVTA classes being the exception and they run under their respective rules package.
> 
> If Sundays dont work for most then you could contact Chris and lobby for a different day. They would love to have you guys down there.


I would love to come down occasionally if Chris would go back to Saturdays. Sundays just don't work for me.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I wonder if the 48P is a carry over from this page: Saturday AfternoonRules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C
> 
> That's a common thing that happens when you over write another document. We can get all this clarified Friday night. Or if someone talks to Doug sooner.


I don't think I even have any 48p gears around anymore and I dang sure ain't going to buy any.


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> I would love to come down occasionally if Chris would go back to Saturdays. Sundays just don't work for me.


ED He said that he would be ok with going to whatever day as long as people showed up.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open Saturday this week for on-road. 
No one has been showing up on Sunday so I'm going to switch.
Doors open at 10:00 and if there's enough to race we will start at 1:00.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I have came in here to kick ass and eat popcorn and I'm all out of kick ass?
> 
> Lol!


It's been that way for a long long time, eh? LOL!>


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> It's been that way for a long long time, eh? LOL!>


Pot=Kettle eh?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Indy RC - VTA Club night fun*

14 VTA's last night... Nice!

Remember if you are in to RC off-road vehicles as well, contact Scott Black or find the website to join the Hoosier RC Racers club. 

Have a fun and safe holiday weekend at home and at IMS.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photo from last night. That was a good turnout considering the holiday weekend. Looking forward to the race tomorrow, but something tells me its going to take a couple of buckets of patience more than usual. Talking two people who have never been too. This time tomorrow night, it will have either been great, or a reeeeeally bad idea.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Awesome weekend full of racing. Was awesome to see the great turnout Friday. I Had fun skating around on new tires and debuting the pbr parma cuda body Friday night and then got to watch the indy500 on TV and the nascar race today. Now on to remembering the sacrifices so many have made for our awesome country that allow us to freely do the hobbies and other things we choose to do!


----------



## crispy

Awesome job by Mr. Reggio this weekend. Had far and away the fastest car on the big track until Townsend mucked it up.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Photo from last night. That was a good turnout considering the holiday weekend. Looking forward to the race tomorrow, but something tells me its going to take a couple of buckets of patience more than usual. Talking two people who have never been too. This time tomorrow night, it will have either been great, or a reeeeeally bad idea.



Turned out really great for me. No rain. Endurable conditions. Nice pre-race with a new duty for Florence Henderson. The new kid that sang "Back Home Again in Indiana" was pretty good. Fast race. Courteous driving on the track. Another team not of the "Big Three" has figured out how to race on that track. "Marco is slowing down." Fuel mileage. Rookie winner. We had some of everything.


----------



## RollingChicane

Great showing in VTA last week. We had 14 entries. Enough to field two full mains. 

USGT has been pretty thin. I know some of you guys out there have a GT car with tires that are gonna dry rot soon! Im officially calling you all out to blow the dust off your GT cars and toss them on the track. I wont name names (like Houston, Steager, Lanny, vanderveen, Chuck, Monday x2, Franklin, Lee, Ward and a few others) or anything like that but hopefully a few of you will make it to the track with GT cars this week. 

How cool would it be to field 16 cars in each class?

Rob is gonna be there with a formerly dominating Awesomatix with some new Motiv horsepower some come out and see how we all stack up against each other!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Great showing in VTA last week. We had 14 entries. Enough to field two full mains.
> 
> USGT has been pretty thin. I know some of you guys out there have a GT car with tires that are gonna dry rot soon! Im officially calling you all out to blow the dust off your GT cars and toss them on the track. I wont name names (like Houston, Steager, Lanny, vanderveen, Chuck, Monday x2, Franklin, Lee, Ward and a few others) or anything like that but hopefully a few of you will make it to the track with GT cars this week.
> 
> How cool would it be to field 16 cars in each class?
> 
> Rob is gonna be there with a formerly dominating Awesomatix with some new Motiv horsepower some come out and see how we all stack up against each other!


Hahaha, good thing I wasn't mentioned there. I actually have a tc6.2 that I put together for that class sitting on the shelf but had decided against running that class and being a field filler as Gary calls me in vta. Plus we have a hard enough time getting marshals anyway so if everyone else doubled up the marshaling problem would get out of hand.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Great showing in VTA last week. We had 14 entries. Enough to field two full mains.
> 
> USGT has been pretty thin. I know some of you guys out there have a GT car with tires that are gonna dry rot soon! Im officially calling you all out to blow the dust off your GT cars and toss them on the track. I wont name names (like Houston, Steager, Lanny, vanderveen, Chuck, Monday x2, Franklin, Lee, Ward and a few others) or anything like that but hopefully a few of you will make it to the track with GT cars this week.
> 
> How cool would it be to field 16 cars in each class?
> 
> Rob is gonna be there with a formerly dominating Awesomatix with some new Motiv horsepower some come out and see how we all stack up against each other!


Been racing asphalt.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crispy, they got you in these "Race an Andretti" photos!

hhgregg "Race An Andretti" Was a Blast! - Indianapolis Indiana News


----------



## CPW

Hey Jeremiah, or anyone... Do you know if the 2015 chassis for the arc r10 is compatible with the 2013 parts? I'm ashamed to admit that I curled the nose of the chassis up in last night's main. Ugh.

Also thanks Gary for the tips. And if I took anyone out I apologize. I tried to race clean and marshall well.

I had fun and pulled exactly ONE 9.8 lap, lol.


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> Hey Jeremiah, or anyone... Do you know if the 2015 chassis for the arc r10 is compatible with the 2013 parts? I'm ashamed to admit that I curled the nose of the chassis up in last night's main. Ugh.
> 
> Also thanks Gary for the tips. And if I took anyone out I apologize. I tried to race clean and marshall well.
> 
> I had fun and pulled exactly ONE 9.8 lap, lol.


'15 and 13 are essentially the same other than the shocks and towers the 15 also uses a flex motor mount that works with the 13 chassis the 15 however is the only versions drilled for the ATS set up. Everything from a 13 will fit a 15 chassis.


----------



## ThrottleKing

if you bent the aluminum chassis you may be able to have it straightened if it s not too bad.


----------



## CPW

ThrottleKing said:


> if you bent the aluminum chassis you may be able to have it straightened if it s not too bad.


Yeah, I was looking again this morning and I bet I an flatten it out in a vise. Thanks man!


----------



## RollingChicane

Another fun night of racing on Friday. Great competition with John and Chuck battling it out for the win. Chuck show some massive gains with his awesome 418 and actually had a faster top 10 and top 20 avg than Steger but John showed nerves of steel and held him off for 8 min. Gary is also a powerhouse driving a great race and if he would have had just one more lap to keep gaining ground, he would have rounded out the podium.

5 cars were all within reach of the #1 spot in VTA with great sportsmanship by all. Fun night of racing.

With all these strong cars, I think we need to see JW, Lanny and Houston all show up on the same night for an incredible shootout of the top drivers in our area (if not the nation based on national points!)

USGT was fun as well with 8 cars making the show. A couple regulars were missing and hope to see everyone back next week. I'd still like to see an Mi6 make a debut in USGT so we can see the awesome Schumacher design in action.

Look forward to the upcoming Friday night of racing and hopefully more and more folks will show up each week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I hoped to come last Friday night to give you guys another car to pass. But, had to work late. Couldn't get there in time and I was beat anyway. 

A couple of new VTA bodies will be coming out of the IndyHobbies workshop soon. One for me and one for another racer. I am going to airbrush my last McAllister Corvette Daytona body and RUN it too. Hope the USGT police don't get me. I won't use it to win any national level events. I promise. :laugh:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> Another fun night of racing on Friday. Great competition with John and Chuck battling it out for the win. Chuck show some massive gains with his awesome 418 and actually had a faster top 10 and top 20 avg than Steger but John showed nerves of steel and held him off for 8 min. Gary is also a powerhouse driving a great race and if he would have had just one more lap to keep gaining ground, he would have rounded out the podium.
> 
> 5 cars were all within reach of the #1 spot in VTA with great sportsmanship by all. Fun night of racing.
> 
> With all these strong cars, I think we need to see JW, Lanny and Houston all show up on the same night for an incredible shootout of the top drivers in our area (if not the nation based on national points!)
> 
> USGT was fun as well with 8 cars making the show. A couple regulars were missing and hope to see everyone back next week. I'd still like to see an Mi6 make a debut in USGT so we can see the awesome Schumacher design in action.
> 
> Look forward to the upcoming Friday night of racing and hopefully more and more folks will show up each week.


LOL!

When the new season starts I will be running the Schumachers, especially the Mi6. Was a good night for as bad as I felt but my gains are thanks to your help. I think from time to time I have the setup nailed but the speed came from your help getting the correct setting on my 25.5 in combination with a couple gear changes which gave me the 2/10 to 3/10's I have always been behind in lap times.

The robot has a jet pack now!

You've helped both myself and PBR who is just as fast he just needs to get a break from being Mr. Mom and get there earlier to run as many practice laps as possible so he can put Gary back another position! :grin2:


----------



## TEAM PBR

I learned this last week not to bother showing up late. Wife got home late and I was like I'll go run round 2 and the main. Bad idea. I'm usually behind the curve from not getting there till 10 minutes before the first race but I was really hosed this week and probably started the night mad and just got worse once on track. So apologies if expletives or anything else offensive came from team pbr last Friday. Glad to see the new guy with the other parma cuda body. Speaking of new guys Anyone know what happened to the Miami vice ta/ sakura zero car or a couple others that were there a few weeks ago. It's disheartening to see these new guys come for a few weeks and disappear. I know for some the summer has other hobbies but others see the steep learning curve and bail as I almost did multiple times my first couple months so if anyone knows those newbs see if we can get em back and help get their cars driveable for them so they can have fun too!


----------



## CPW

TEAM PBR said:


> Glad to see the new guy with the other parma cuda body. Speaking of new guys Anyone know what happened to the Miami vice ta/ sakura zero car or a couple others that were there a few weeks ago. It's disheartening to see these new guys come for a few weeks and disappear. I know for some the summer has other hobbies but others see the steep learning curve and bail as I almost did multiple times my first couple months so if anyone knows those newbs see if we can get em back and help get their cars driveable for them so they can have fun too!


Glad to be here! Yeah, we need more noobs to balance out my poor driving. The "skill curve" spikes from noob to pro way too sharply. :wink2:

I should be there this Friday barring some family "emergency."

-The other Chuck, with the other Parma Cuda


----------



## Here's Chucky!

CPW said:


> Glad to be here! Yeah, we need more noobs to balance out my poor driving. The "skill curve" spikes from noob to pro way too sharply. :wink2:
> 
> I should be there this Friday barring some family "emergency."
> 
> -The other Chuck, with the other Parma Cuda


Have fun and when your there always try and be running laps when the track is open for practice. Sometime ago I was always moving over it seemed but finally got the hang of it. The green cuda body looked cool Chuck!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The R/C portion of the Ben Burchard Memorial Race is set! We will have the Mini Indy track from 9 AM to 10 AM on June 25th. The plan is to run a few class races and then have some open running time too perhaps. One of those class races will be *Vintage Trans Am*! 

They use transponders, but we don't know that ours will talk to their system. I've asked about that, but it might just be an exhibition race on the honor system. Regardless, it will be a good opportunity for us all and a nice way to honor a young man that would have loved to enjoy a lifetime of racing and R/C racing. 

More info as it comes!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The other two suggested classes are Slash/Bombers and the MWM oval racers. I don't know much about those. I think they are purpose built from SCT chassis or Slash chassis? We could try to run USGT too if there is time. We want to have a little time for open running as well so that newbies can get on the track. Some of the Quarter Midget racers have R/C vehicles too we are told.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Glad to be here! Yeah, we need more noobs to balance out my poor driving. The "skill curve" spikes from noob to pro way too sharply. :wink2:
> 
> I should be there this Friday barring some family "emergency."
> 
> -The other Chuck, with the other Parma Cuda


Stick with it CPW and your skills will develop quickly. As Chuck stated, the more laps you run the better you will get. Any of us will be happy to help with car set up if you need any help.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> ... Speaking of new guys Anyone know what happened to the Miami vice ta/ sakura zero car or a couple others that were there a few weeks ago. It's disheartening to see these new guys come for a few weeks and disappear...


I think the guy you are referring to Chad. He has 2 Sakura's. I know he was busy with college but hopefully he will read this thread and come back now that classes are over. His cars were fast and I drove his USGT car. I was really impressed with how awesome it handled. Sakura is definitely a capable car (as you and Chuck well know!)


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> I think the guy you are referring to Chad. He has 2 Sakura's. I know he was busy with college but hopefully he will read this thread and come back now that classes are over. His cars were fast and I drove his USGT car. I was really impressed with how awesome it handled. Sakura is definitely a capable car (as you and Chuck well know!)


Different dude. Chad had an xi sport for vta and a ultimate for usgt but yes he's missing too. I was talking about the older gentleman who had the teal transam with the stripe down the side. He was running a sakura zero s chassis for a couple weeks. Seemed like a nice dude but for sure seemed a bit frustrated at trying to get the car driveable


----------



## crispy

*Research company determines most unappealing color...*










That's my color!










Man I miss that car. I know Monday does too.

I'm going to bring it back just for him and Nick.


----------



## RollingChicane

Man, you nailed that one. You were ahead of your time when you selected that color.......

If you bring that one back, combined with the new ARC performance, you'll be unbeatable. The good performance of the car combined with the hideously distracting color to break everyone's focus and you are guaranteed to win.


----------



## RollingChicane

I'm gonna try to get there early tonight. I still have a lot of work to do on my cars just to get them ready for the track tonight. Hope we have a good layout and solid turn out.

Got a couple of new pieces to try out on my VTA car that hopefully will get the rear end more dialed in. It has been a handful to drive lately.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Mini Indy*

Any guess as to the runline (how long) the Mini Indy track is?


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> That's my color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I miss that car. I know Monday does too.
> 
> I'm going to bring it back just for him and Nick.



You need to be back in a McAlister pontiac. The javelin doesn't suit you and neither does the color scheme that's on it


----------



## crispy

Funny that you should say that...


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Funny that you should say that...




See I told ya so Gary....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rockin_bob13 said:


> Any guess as to the runline (how long) the Mini Indy track is?


I don't know for sure Bob, but I will ask my contact. Back to you ASAP. 

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great night of racing last night. Even Doug said that was some of the best racing he's seen in months at Indy RC. Even the B Main guys did well. I really liked the layout too. Sorry again for taking a photo while I was racing and getting caught unaware of a stuck car. That's exactly why I shouldn't have been doing that. Doh!

Crispy talked me into running the new McAllister Cougar JEGS mobile in the B Main. It got a scratch! Dang Crispy!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sorry again for taking a photo while I was racing and getting caught unaware of a stuck car. That's exactly why I shouldn't have been doing that. Doh!


----------



## crispy

And there is Vincent wondering why you aren't marshaling his car...

FWIW, I talked you into running it in the *A* main. I know, it's been so long you forgot how to spell A main...


----------



## TEAM PBR

I had a really good bmain run last night for a bump to the A. Was psyched for a good run in the A but managed to hit everything including a running human being. Hope Robs ankle is ok today cause it was a hard hit. Was a good night of racing and alot of fun.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> And there is Vincent wondering why you aren't marshaling his car...
> 
> FWIW, I talked you into running it in the *A* main. I know, it's been so long you forgot how to spell A main...


Ayyy Main!


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ayyy Main!


This message approved by Arthur Fonzarelli!! Good run Friday Scott!


----------



## TEAM PBR

So what are we gonna do for vta motors now since novak closed its doors for business today for good. Looks like roar motor rules in August as well will be the viable answer


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I just saw that on Facebook. VTA rules will have to open up to another MFR I'd think. It's a shame. Wonder if they closed due to overseas competition, or if they didn't have any family that wanted to continue it? That happens too with family businesses sometimes. 

_"Novak Electronics started in 1978, in true American dream fashion, right in Bob's living room with is family. From those humble beginnings building servos for the pylon airplane racers at the National level, Novak moved into designing and manufacturing electronic speed controls for radio controlled cars. Novak speed controls dominated the National and World racing scene through the 80's, 90's and early 2000's. Sensor based brush-less motors and speed controls changed the face of racing once again, and Novak is proud have been on the front lines of the new tech. 

Through the years, we have met countless wonderful RC enthusiasts, lovers of the hobby, passionate racers, and down right good people. Novak has been a mainstay brand of the RC community for decades, and we owe much of that to the hobbyists we have been fortunate enough to meet and work with. 

It is with a very heavy heart that we make the following announcement. Today marks the final day of Novak R/C. 

It has been a wonderful 38 years. We have made more friends and had more fun doing what we love then we ever thought possible. The decision to close our family business did not come easy. Novak was driven by a good hobby experience. Making products that made your RC life easier, in the United States of America. We manufactured our own product under our own roof for nearly 4 decades. We thank you all for being part of this awesome ride. We leave proud of our brand, we leave proud of our products, we leave proud of our staff, and we leave proud of all the friends and family we have in this wonderful hobby world. 

Thanks everyone!"_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Rob King's pertinent responses on the USVTA Facebook page:

_"Well, before everybody freaks out, let me just say thanks to Novak. They supported us since we made the transition from 4 cell 27 turn brush motors to 21.5 and 2 s lipo and during the wacky unlimited turbo boost days when we tried to ride herd on the craziness. They supported our efforts to keep the "motor of the month" club in check. They always let us know when they were making a change. I was even able to tour the factory a few years ago, a fun experience to see how they do everything. 

Thanks for everything......

Rob"

"We will be going with ROAR approved 25.5 motors and the Novak 25.5 motors are still legal."_


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's Rob King's pertinent responses on the USVTA Facebook page:
> 
> _"Well, before everybody freaks out, let me just say thanks to Novak. They supported us since we made the transition from 4 cell 27 turn brush motors to 21.5 and 2 s lipo and during the wacky unlimited turbo boost days when we tried to ride herd on the craziness. They supported our efforts to keep the "motor of the month" club in check. They always let us know when they were making a change. I was even able to tour the factory a few years ago, a fun experience to see how they do everything.
> 
> Thanks for everything......
> 
> Rob"
> 
> "We will be going with ROAR approved 25.5 motors and the Novak 25.5 motors are still legal."_



The motor wars in VTA have just begun!:nerd::surprise::crying:


----------



## davidl

*Novak Items*

We at Hobbytown north store have a few Novak items that we have put on sale for clearance. Come on in and grab em up.


----------



## pitchblack26

Who is thinking about running their vta on the Mini Indy Speedway a week from Saturday ?


----------



## microed

In light of these recent events, probably no more VTA for me. I may still see you some on Fridays when enough show up for TT-01 and I might even put something together for USGT.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> In light of these recent events, probably no more VTA for me. I may still see you some on Fridays when enough show up for TT-01 and I might even put something together for USGT.


Hasn't been a tt01 on fridays in weeks or possibly over a month now aside from practice. And for the sake of needing to know... why would one then consider usgt over vta. Will be same gun fight motor and chassis wise but with worse tires and less cool bodies. Not trying to start any crap just wondering the thought process there? I could see wanting to make the jump to 17.5tc for the tires and speed


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can see the future of VTA looks a little sour for a little while since the demise of Novak. There are only two motors that are ROAR approved right now Motiv and Team Scream both with 12.3 rotors both with standard stack lengths. I would assume in a few weeks other manufactures will provide more offerings to get a piece of the pie and the fact that F1 seems to have gone to 25.5 as well. 

Ed I would love to see you run 17.5 with us. Sorex tires seem to work the best but I have not tried the Jaco Greens and I imagine they probably work pretty well too. Sweep 28's are hit am miss to me. Trying to run a 32 at Indy slots is very tough and makes clean racing a difficult task, the grip just isnt there to get a good bead on what the car is doing. PF Mazda 6 works pretty good there too.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

First off ROAR sucks and the bible could very well be easier to read than that rule book. Only two motors for VTA are legal and one of them ain't a Novak? I hope that list is wrong and not complete cause I ain't never buying a Motiv or TS unless I can walk in to Indy RC or buy it on Tower or Amain but then again I ain't never going to attend a ROAR race so?

Second, and most importantly, I would not be opposed to anyone running any 25.5 in VTA since it's just for fun. Some need to lighten the F up on the toy car racing. They are not real race cars, you do not win anything more for first than you do for getting last especially after all the time, effort (unless your Gary and just buy a ride) and lastly the mind numbing amounts of money spent to pick up a tenth or what have you.

Toy cars!

PS, want speed in a spec class like VTA, buy a motor analyzer... Why this is not out in the open is beyond comprehension and for $75, everyone should have one on their hobby bench at home.


----------



## BadSign

HI guys,

After some deliberation and soul searching, I've decided my r/c racing hobby has come to an end. Not sure what I'll do next- photography, motorcycling, and guitar all come to mind. Anyway, I am putting my cars and electronics up for sale, and thought I'd let everyone here know first. If interested, I have a Serpent 411TE (with servo, tires, bodies, batteries, and motors for both VTA and USGT), CRC WTF F-1 ( with servo, battery, tires, and body), and Tamiya TT02S (with servo, esc, torque motor, optional spur gear and aluminum steering arms). 

I'm not setting any prices yet, thought I'd give friends a chance first. If your interested, just send me a pm and we can discuss. I will include any and all spare/ option parts that come with them.

Thanks for the memories, guys. It's been fun. Hope to see you down the road somewhere.

Brian


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> Hasn't been a tt01 on fridays in weeks or possibly over a month now aside from practice.


Was thinking more of Saturday than Friday for tt-01, but will do Fridays if enough show up.


TEAM PBR said:


> And for the sake of needing to know... why would one then consider usgt over vta. Will be same gun fight motor and chassis wise but with worse tires and less cool bodies.


If I am going to run in a motor war class I'd rather do it in something besides VTA. I actually find more bodies that I like that are legal for USGT and TT-01 than those available and legal for VTA.


TEAM PBR said:


> I could see wanting to make the jump to 17.5tc for the tires and speed


I have ran this class in the past and may do so again. I will need a much better/newer car though if I truly want to be competitive in 17.5. Never been able to get a consistent turn out for this class at Indy RC too. This class costs more to run than I really want to spend, although I do enjoy it.


----------



## RollingChicane

*VTA Indy Showdown 6.17.16*

Calling all VTA cars and drivers......

Get the word out to everyone to round up, charge up, polish up and show up for a VTA challenge this Friday night.

Crispy, Steger and Chuck have laid down the thumping on the rest of us over the past few weeks and just keep getting better. Most everyone else is close in performance and well within reach of bumping these guys out of the winners podium.

I say we have a local showdown with the biggest turn out we've had in years to see who really is the best of the best right now!

Everyone out there that has a car, get it ready. If you need to steal your kids car for a weekend, go ahead and do it! Tires are old? No worries, just glue them up, scuff them up and you are good to go. Body not on the legal list? No worries, after a few major wrecks we won't be able to tell what it is anyway. Still running NIMH's....go ahead and bring them out....with your light bulb discharging units....and be prepared to get made fun of....but still come out.

Matter of fact, I say we shoot for a 20 car field. AND....if Gary doesn't TQ, he said he'd wear lip stick in the Main! (he didn't really say that but I'm going to tell everyone that he did.)

So, get your junk together and come on out for some VTA racing. And while you're at it, bring your USGT stuff too!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Dig the pep talk nick. The weather did the trick and moved baseball games so I'll be there. I even have a motor fresh off a rebuild that tests pretty good compared to the one I've been running so hoping to inch a few more tenths closer to the fast pack this week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm planning on being there. I had a blast last Friday night. 

Don't forget we have the Ben Burchard Memorial coming up on June 25th from 9 AM to 10 AM. We can run an exhibition VTA class like PitchBlack26 is talking about. It will be cool to see our ground pounders on the big oval. Wish I had one of those Go-Pro like cameras I could mount inside my windshield. That would make a cool video.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> I actually find more bodies that I like that are legal for USGT and TT-01 than those available and legal for VTA.


OK, some of the bodies for that class could be cool without the giant dorky rear spoiler/wing attached to them. But I'll always be American Muscle over Euro Trash and Rice.


----------



## RollingChicane

The response to my VTA Showdown post has been huge. My PM box is bulging at the seams and I might have to take a vacation day tomorrow just to respond to everyone.....

It has gotten so much attention I think we might have racers from across the nation showing up to race tomorrow (that might be a little bit of an exaggeration but just go with it....)

Along with the huge response has been inquiries to run 17.5. SOOOOOO........ I know there will be a few of us there with 17.5 TC's ready to go. I have some "new to me" D4 power in my TC that has yet to be tested so I'll just go ahead and lay claim to TQ and the Amain win as my prediction. I know....I was consistently last all the other times that I ran 17.5 but I'm pretty sure this will catapult me to the top, probably by at least 1.0 sec per lap over JW and Lanny. 

Ed - you mentioned 17.5 in your post.....Bring it on out. Teach the VTA rule makers you mean business and jump to 17.5 this week! I have a slew of tires for you to choose from (mostly because they are old and worn out BUT you are welcome to try them out - along with anyone else that wants to try them out).

Steger - round up your 17.5 along with your crew and get them to come down to Indy on Friday night and have some fun.

Anybody else with a 17.5, blow the dust off and bring it out. I'm betting we can field 15 maybe 20 of these puppies so there should be lots of competition for all skill levels. (I might have exaggerated that one a bit too, but you get the general idea).

Heck - I hear rumors of a few 13.5's out there that are left over from the TCS race. Indy RC is the perfect size for a 13.5 so bring out those TT02's and TA05's with 13.5's and we'll mix those in there too! Should make for some fun racing.

Rumor has it JW and Lanny both said they could put 4 laps on the fastest thing anyone brings out......and that is just in the first minute of the race!! (Yeah, I definitely exaggerated that one. But, imagine they did say that, are you really gonna sit there and take that?? Dial up the boost, put tape over your blinky light and come show them what your car and awesome driving skill can do!)


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Ed - you mentioned 17.5 in your post.....Bring it on out. Teach the VTA rule makers you mean business and jump to 17.5 this week!


Would love to, but I am waiting for some parts to come in the mail for my 17.5 car. Should be here any day now.


----------



## TazFND7

What are the current weights for uSGT & Vta at Indy RC?


----------



## lessthanfive

*Challenge*



RollingChicane said:


> The response to my VTA Showdown post has been huge. My PM box is bulging at the seams and I might have to take a vacation day tomorrow just to respond to everyone.....
> 
> It has gotten so much attention I think we might have racers from across the nation showing up to race tomorrow (that might be a little bit of an exaggeration but just go with it....)
> 
> Along with the huge response has been inquiries to run 17.5. SOOOOOO........ I know there will be a few of us there with 17.5 TC's ready to go. I have some "new to me" D4 power in my TC that has yet to be tested so I'll just go ahead and lay claim to TQ and the Amain win as my prediction. I know....I was consistently last all the other times that I ran 17.5 but I'm pretty sure this will catapult me to the top, probably by at least 1.0 sec per lap over JW and Lanny.


Wish I could be there, but not tonight. Hope you have a great turnout. How about posting results.

Have some conversation with the group tonight and see if they would be interested in a two track run off. Doug would be into it and so would Chris Simpson at CICR in Columbus, Saturday or Sunday event for Columbus if we let him know up front. I think I know enough sponsors to PRIZE up the event. Could be the last official VTA USGT run under the old rules. Run a Friday at Slots one week and CICR the next for a points total. Throw in a 17.5 and 1/12 race too.

Scott Black, the great promoter, could be enticed to IndyHobbies the word out?

Lastly, rumor has it a MOD VTA class could be coming?

Chuck, VTA is still 1550, 2cell 5000mah and usgt 1450, both non-timing is in effect until 8-1-16


----------



## TazFND7

Ok thanks


----------



## TEAM PBR

Well when you suck, you suck. And tonight I sucked. Showed up late, was behind from the get go. Then managed to break multiple cars. Hope everyone else had a better night.


----------



## CPW

I know, C main... But... I WON!!! Cleanest run yet. Tons of fun.

And let me apologize to the yellow car in the B main (VTA) again. Sorry dude, I tangled with you a few times.

Now to advance the motor timing more and work on traction roll...


----------



## TEAM PBR

Good job new Chuck, nice run!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

17 VTA's last night. Awesome!!!

Thanks for the help Nick, tough luck in USGT, sometimes your the statue, sometimes your the pigeon. All of your work and practice has really made you fun to run with and we all appreciate your help and will pay it forward. I think your pep talk boosted turnout last night, maybe get 20 this week?

Had fun playing with my toy cars and hanging with friends, new and old as it was nice to see Brian, Charlie and Dave back.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

As requested...

https://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/showfile.php?file_id=6143


----------



## RollingChicane

What an awesome night of racing boys! By far the biggest crowd we've seen in a while and very good, competitive and clean racing. I think everyone had a blast. 

As Chuck said, we had 17 VTA cars and 11 USGT cars. I have to compliment everyone out there on good set up and good driving. Almost every car out there was within a few tenths of the fastest car and in the amain, there was 0.2 difference from the fastest car to the slowest car in VTA. 

Houston showed up very MOTIV-ated and proved he had the handling, speed and skills to top the field but not by much as Cody and Gary were within a couple of seconds behind him at the stripe after the 8 min main. Gotta give props to Gary for having the fastest 20 lap average. His ARC is definitely a contender every week. 

USGT was also a tight field with the top 7 positions again 0.2 apart. Fast lap of the main was held by a guest appearance from Mr. Cody Armes. Houston, Rob, Tad, Chris, Gary and Jason all drove very well and had fast cars. Most impressive feat of the night had to be from Rob somehow driving his Russian build car very well despite having only 3 active shocks. Rumor has it he liked it so well, the other 3 shocks will be removed for next week.....

Final shout out to all other drivers I did not specifically mention. Everyone drove extremely clean all night, quite possibly the cleanest night of racing I can remember in years. Several folks from the past showed up with very good cars and good driving skills. It was great to see everyone come out for a great night.

Look forward to hopefully seeing everyone out again next week. Old and new alike, it was a fun night and a great group of guys. 

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dad's out there.....Go buy some RC stuff today!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The two track run off sounds great. I'm happy to promote it. Just let me know who, what, when, where. 

The Hoosier RC Racers had our 4th meeting yesterday. We are up to 37 members. Pretty good for 6 months into it! A couple of things that on-road guys will want to know:

- VTA is fully approved for a class next Saturday morning at the Ben Burchard Memorial Race at Mini Indy. The track has an AMB timing system. Whether or not it will talk to our transponders, we don't know. But regardless, VTA can run a couple of races. Stock Slash will be the other class. Waiting to see if we get additional interest for another class or just open running. 

-The club voted to purchase the former Hobbytown USA portable track system. We plan to offer to do grand openings, company parties, etc. Working on a promotional flyer now. In addition, we want to set up some outdoor on-road events. Looking for good locations. Let me know if you are aware of any. 

More as it comes. Yes, last Friday night was super!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

At the HRCR club meeting on Saturday morning, the classes to aim at were voted on: Stock Slash, *Vintage Trans Am* and Stadium Trucks. Other classes can show if there's a group (USGT, TC?), those are just the classes that we thought could get good attendance. There will be open time running as well. So, everyone should get time on the track. So, my point is VTA is a done deal.  

This is a great opportunity for the R/C guys to get to know the Quarter Midget guys. We really are similar other than WHO is sitting in the vehicle. Mostly Dads/Sons or families. We are told by members of the Central Indiana Quarter Midget Association that many of them have R/C things and are really excited we are coming out. 

You do not have to be a member of the Hoosier RC Racers club to participate!










Scott


----------



## RollingChicane

Wanted to say thanks one more time to all those who showed up on Friday night for a great turn out. 

I've talked and texted with several other folks who were not able to make it this past week due to a variety of reasons and everyone is looking forward to returning in the next week or two. AND, that means an even bigger field with equal competition!

I figured I'd pass along a bit of maintenance experience that I was reminded of this past week.

This applies to everyone (except for Rob Pauley because he can somehow run competitively with a broken chassis or three shocks...) no matter what skill level you are or the cost of your chassis. *There is no substitute for maintenance!* 

Often times its the tiny little things that come back to bite us. Two weeks ago in USGT, I lost a wheel nut while leading the race and watched my tire go sailing across the track. Not only did it knock me out of the race, but when that inexpensive little nut loosened up, it ultimately wiped out the hex in my wheel. Not only did it stink that I couldn't finish the race and not only did it cost me a wheel/tire (I always run a matching set which ends up costing about $25) but most painfully, it cost me all the precious break in time I put into the tires. They were almost perfectly broken in to the point of perfect grip. THAT is what hurt the most!!

Looking back, I knew the locking nuts were worn out, I just never made it a priority to replace them "because it wasn't that important". Well, I learned my lesson on that one!

This past week, while running 2nd in VTA in the main amongst a heavily contested field of excellent drivers, with about 55 seconds to go, my car decided it was done steering for the night and ejected the steering rack ball stud and once again ended my night. (although I still had a blast!) Once again, if I had taken a little time to look over the car prior to the main, I'm willing to bet I would have noticed the ball stud backing out and could have salvaged a good finish in the main. Heck, I'll just go ahead and say had it not backed out, I probably would have run down Houston, passed him, lapped everyone and then parked it at the stripe and waited on everyone......in the last 55 seconds of the race. THAT is what probably would have happened BUT we'll never know because I was too busy yapping between races to look at simple things on my car! A little thread locker on Saturday and a few minutes between heats will hopefully ensure I don't have a repeat occurrence.

So, learn from my mistakes and give your car a once over so you too can lap the field and then wait at the stripe for everyone!

Those my friends are way better tech tips than the ones you will find in our printed RC magazines....Who needs a tech tip that tells you to save baggies for parts or to put a marker in your pit box?!


----------



## RollingChicane

*New USGT and VTA Rules*

One more post while it is on my mind.

As most everyone knows, new rules will go into effect on 8/1 for both USGT and VTA. 

I _think_ the only rule up for debate at Indy RC Raceway (at the race directors discretion) is the use of the McAllister prototype bodies (Daytona and Corvette). I don't know for certain but I'm willing to bet that Doug will support whatever we as racers want in general. 

So, with that being said.....we are about 6 weeks away from the new rules. What is everyone's opinion on the use of the McAllister prototype bodies?

I'll lobby my opinion first and then let the can of worms opening begin!!

My opinion - I say we let the McAllister Prototype bodies run at IRCR. It seems to be the preferred body of choice. These bodies are equal to or less expensive than pretty much any other body out there and is just a durable. These bodies DO provide more down force than other bodies out there ALTHOUGH there are a few other bodies on the new list that are likely very capable of providing similar down force. Another factor to consider is that our carpet is very low grip compared to pretty much any other place you will run. So, the prototype bodies can actually be of benefit at IRCR.

*My Vote* - allow pretty much any car body out there so long as it is not a TC style body. Mini Van, Semi, Garbage truck, Prototype, Team Blue Groove, etc is allowed....TC style bodies are not.

The only "drawback" to this approach is that if you go to run elsewhere and you are running a Prototype body, you likely will NOT be legal.

Let the fireworks begin........:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Do the prototype style bodies actually provide more grip at Indy RC Raceway?

I've seen many different types of USGT bodies win at Indy RC Raceway, so I would think setup (for the specific body) is more important. Is it just easier to setup a car with a prototype body for the level of grip at Indy RC? If you can be off a bit on your setup with a prototype, that might be considered an advantage. But it also might be helpful for someone new to the class while they learn to dial in their setup for USGT.

Ultimately I don't care if Prototype and GT style bodies race together in USGT at Indy RC. What I do care is if the people racing the prototype bodies paint their bodies to look like a real world race car. We have seem some beautiful prototype paint schemes by many of the people who race at Indy RC. When those cars are on the track, it almost feels like I'm watching a full scale race. It tells me those people racing those bodies like scale realism as much or more than trying to find a body with a downforce advantage.

I say let the prototypes run, but they have to have a realistic paint scheme on them. They don't have to be a copy of a real world car, but they need all the visual cues to let you know that it is a race car and not a toy...such as car numbers, sponsor decals, head light decals, etc.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the use of the McAllister prototype bodies?


I am 100% with you. I understand why they changed the rules, but I don't agree with it. As I understand it, they dropped the DP bodies because of the _kind_ of car they represent, not because of any competitive advantage. Its all about purity as a "GT" car. 

Well, the Corvette Daytona is still my favorite body. I bought several after Rob K told me on the USGT forum that they were "approved" for USGT. Now I have those bodies and I'd sure like to use them. And, I bought them from Indy RC. 

Coincidentally I just finished painting one last night at home to use. I was assuming that 99% would be ok with it, and I'm no threat to anyone on the track. I'll post photos of it later today or tomorrow. 

You are right that at another track, if you get used to a DP body, it maybe frustrating to not use it. I have noted that several times Rob K has quickly said local tracks can do as they please. 

Here's a link if you aren't sure what bodies we are talking about: Page Title


----------



## ThrottleKing

REV1804 25.5T 24K


----------



## Here's Chucky!

On the VTA motor pajama toga party that is about to take place, are there any specs you can look up to get RPM's and other info regarding them? It seems like a crap shoot to have to buy a 25.5 and hope it can produce like others that are available. My main question is how, if it's even possible, will anyone prevent the class from becoming motor of the week or month?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's Chucky! said:


> On the VTA motor pajama toga party that is about to take place, are there any specs you can look up to get RPM's and other info regarding them? It seems like a crap shoot to have to buy a 25.5 and hope it can produce like others that are available. My main question is how, if it's even possible, will anyone prevent the class from becoming motor of the week or month?


Here is what every 25.5 motor has to adhere to:

ROAR Spec 25.5 motor: Only three slot "Y" wound stators are permitted. No delta wound or slot less stators are allowed. Only circular (round) pure copper magnet wire permitted. The three slotted stator must be wound with 25.5 turns of two strands of wire with a maximum diameter of .643mm per slot. The minimum resistance between any 2 phases of the motor (AB, AC, BC), when measured at 25C with an Instek GOM 802 milliohm meter, will be no less than 101 milliohms. The stator stack length must be a minimum of 19.7mm and a maximum of 21.0mm. Only 12.3 mm diameter rotors will be permitted in 25.5 Spec motors and the diameter must measure 12.30 +/-.05 mm. The rotor magnet length must be between a minimum of 25.0mm and a maximum of 26.0mm, not including any balancing material." 

There will almost certainly be better/ stronger or better balanced rotors available from all the manufacturers. They are in business to make money. Look what happened to the company that just sold the previous motor that didnt try to make better rotors or faster versions. People just bought one and never replaced it till it blew or got hot too many times. Thats just my theory on that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know very little about motors, but my understanding is that they have to be ROAR "Approved" to be legal in USVTA. USVTA is allowing the same 25.5 Novak motors they always have (Boss, SS, etc) and the two on their list, MOTIV and Team Scream:

ROAR Racing Approved Motors

They say the testing is stringent enough that they should be closely matched. That's all a guy like me can go on at this point. Its very cool if Trinity has a new 25.5, but it has to be approved first by ROAR and then subsequently approved or ok'd by USVTA.


----------



## jtsbell

Here's Chucky! said:


> On the VTA motor pajama toga party that is about to take place, are there any specs you can look up to get RPM's and other info regarding them? It seems like a crap shoot to have to buy a 25.5 and hope it can produce like others that are available. My main question is how, if it's even possible, will anyone prevent the class from becoming motor of the week or month?


Like I posted on RCTECH Rob and the VTA gods need to pick 1 manufacture and use there motor only just like the Novak was.


----------



## RollingChicane

My comments:

In regards to the motor, I'm certain that over time we will find the general motor of preference for our track. That doesn't mean that it will necessarily be the motor of preference at another track however. I think that often times we "think" a certain motor is the one to have because we see a superstar running the motor and it is their driving and set up that makes us think that "their" brand of motor is the one to have. I'd also be willing to bet that one "less than perfect lap due to driving" would wipe out any motor advantage gained by "the motor of the week" for the entire race.

With that being said, my preference would be to have ONE motor so that everyone is as equally paired as possible however even within ONE motor, I'm certain that there are some that are better than others so in the end, I'm not sure that it truly matters.

I tend to forget that the 25.5 motors have (I believe, and someone feel free to correct me) tighter restrictions on them for the manufacturers than the 21.5 and other motors. Yes, there are pretty noticeable differences between 21.5 motors but I doubt there will be that big of a difference in the 25.5 simply due to the ROAR restrictions for the manufacturers.

My thoughts....


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Do the prototype style bodies actually provide more grip at Indy RC Raceway?
> 
> I've seen many different types of USGT bodies win at Indy RC Raceway, so I would think setup (for the specific body) is more important. Is it just easier to setup a car with a prototype body for the level of grip at Indy RC? If you can be off a bit on your setup with a prototype, that might be considered an advantage. But it also might be helpful for someone new to the class while they learn to dial in their setup for USGT.


I think you can win with several different bodies at Indy RC. I think either of the Proline Camaro's or the Cadillac are capable as are a few of the Tamiya bodies. Personally if we don't approve the DTP bodies, I will run a McAllister Mustang (although I haven't bothered to look and see if it is on the list!) as that body I would say has very similar down force to the DTP body and will certainly be capable of winning as well.

For me, the DTP body is the coolest looking body on the planet. I remember the first time I walked in and saw Franklin with that body on his car, I had to have it. I didn't care what it cost, I was going to buy a few of them because for ME it is the coolest body I've ever seen on an RC car.

Does it give down force, yep. Does it mask over set up problem, I don't care! It just looks awesome!


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> On the VTA motor pajama toga party that is about to take place, are there any specs you can look up to get RPM's and other info regarding them? It seems like a crap shoot to have to buy a 25.5 and hope it can produce like others that are available. My main question is how, if it's even possible, will anyone prevent the class from becoming motor of the week or month?


I have not found anywhere that the inquired info above it listed. It would be awesome if one existed though.


----------



## jkaetz

ThrottleKing said:


> Here is what every 25.5 motor has to adhere to:
> 
> ROAR Spec 25.5 motor: Only three slot "Y" wound stators are permitted. No delta wound or slot less stators are allowed. Only circular (round) pure copper magnet wire permitted. The three slotted stator must be wound with 25.5 turns of two strands of wire with a maximum diameter of .643mm per slot. The minimum resistance between any 2 phases of the motor (AB, AC, BC), when measured at 25C with an Instek GOM 802 milliohm meter, will be no less than 101 milliohms. The stator stack length must be a minimum of 19.7mm and a maximum of 21.0mm. Only 12.3 mm diameter rotors will be permitted in 25.5 Spec motors and the diameter must measure 12.30 +/-.05 mm. The rotor magnet length must be between a minimum of 25.0mm and a maximum of 26.0mm, not including any balancing material."
> 
> There will almost certainly be better/ stronger or better balanced rotors available from all the manufacturers. They are in business to make money. Look what happened to the company that just sold the previous motor that didnt try to make better rotors or faster versions. People just bought one and never replaced it till it blew or got hot too many times. Thats just my theory on that.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know very little about motors, but my understanding is that they have to be ROAR "Approved" to be legal in USVTA. USVTA is allowing the same 25.5 Novak motors they always have (Boss, SS, etc) and the two on their list, MOTIV and Team Scream:
> 
> ROAR Racing Approved Motors
> 
> They say the testing is stringent enough that they should be closely matched. That's all a guy like me can go on at this point. Its very cool if Trinity has a new 25.5, but it has to be approved first by ROAR and then subsequently approved or ok'd by USVTA.


The USVTA rule gods will have to clarify. The current statement could be read either way. One being that ONLY motors on the list are allowed. The other way could be than any motors meeting the ROAR rules posted above and not specifically excluded on the approved list are allowed. 

Personally I lean toward the latter. Knowing how long things can take to get officially "approved" it gives more choices more quickly. The motor of the week argument is always thrown around, but the same can be said for single motor classes as some people will simply buy multiples of the same motor to find a "good" one. In theory with more motor choices you could find one to fit your driving style. A high RPM motor is of course ideal for smooth drivers who can carry a lot of speed through the corners. For another driver they may do better with a high torque motor the can accelerate quickly out of the corners. Given that all the old Novak motors were within a few tenths of the Motiv on Friday should give enough evidence that driving and setup will make a bigger impact than the motors themselves. Of course we could all just keep running what we've got until a clear advantage is discovered and still have fun. USGT doesn't seem to have a big issue with motor of the week battles despite nearly any 21.5 can being allowed.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> The USVTA rule gods will have to clarify. The current statement could be read either way. One being that ONLY motors on the list are allowed. The other way could be than any motors meeting the ROAR rules posted above and not specifically excluded on the approved list are allowed.
> 
> Personally I lean toward the latter. Knowing how long things can take to get officially "approved" it gives more choices more quickly. The motor of the week argument is always thrown around, but the same can be said for single motor classes as some people will simply buy multiples of the same motor to find a "good" one. In theory with more motor choices you could find one to fit your driving style. A high RPM motor is of course ideal for smooth drivers who can carry a lot of speed through the corners. For another driver they may do better with a high torque motor the can accelerate quickly out of the corners. Given that all the old Novak motors were within a few tenths of the Motiv on Friday should give enough evidence that driving and setup will make a bigger impact than the motors themselves. Of course we could all just keep running what we've got until a clear advantage is discovered and still have fun. USGT doesn't seem to have a big issue with motor of the week battles despite nearly any 21.5 can being allowed.


There is a pretty good explanation from Rob King himself on the USVTA thread on RC Tech. As I read it, only 3 motors are currently legal. Novak, Team Scream and Motiv.

I agree with you that from what we saw Friday night, initially it does not appear (after one outing) that there is a significant advantage of one motor vs another.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> I agree with you that from what we saw Friday night, initially it does not appear (after one outing) that there is a significant advantage of one motor vs another.


It's my opinion that Houston didn't show us all his cards in the main and that there was more left in his motiv powered machine. Maybe I'm wrong but watching from the side line that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## microed

I vote for allowing the DP bodies for USGT.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I vote for allowing the DP bodies for USGT.


So far all votes have been to continue to allow the DPT bodies. I'd still encourage others to speak up and voice their opinion. Ideally we would voice our request to Doug this week so we can have a final decision.

Reason being is IF we end up not allowing the bodies, this will give the majority of us time to purchase, paint and mount a new body.

Keep those votes coming in!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

TEAM PBR said:


> It's my opinion that Houston didn't show us all his cards in the main and that there was more left in his motiv powered machine. Maybe I'm wrong but watching from the side line that's what it looked like to me.


Statements like this don't improve the racing at Indy RC Raceway, and will only make people think they need to spend money to be competitive.

What I saw watching the VTA main was that Nick had the better/faster car at the beginning of the race but ended up having bad luck. After the race was over I was able to confirm this from talking to Nick and Houston. Houston was loose and Nick was being nice by not putting a fender on him in the early part of the race.

The fast laps in the A-main were as close as they always were. Top 5 cars were all within a tenth with the fastest lap going to a Novak motor. 

----------

Is it possible that the new ROAR 25.5 motors might prove to be better than the Novak 25.5 motors? Sure. But at least for now we can say that it appears that the Novak and Motiv motors perform very similar at Indy RC Raceway. This would be a positive as a new racer in the class can buy a new motor instead of trying to find limited Novak stock (or worse hoping to find a decent used motor).


----------



## Here's Chucky!

VTA was the only class that had a perceived legal playing field and while I'm no wizard wouldn't an RPM limit be a good way to go about any legal motor for VTA?

I for one prefer the single manufacturer motor but if it was possible to say this is the max RPM's a 25.5 is allowed to put out and anything under that is fair game what would be the issue?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Pertaining to only one motiv being ran in VTA this past Friday, unfortunately as is always the case the question will be raised "well if it ain't better why run it?" so with the opening up of the motor rule in VTA we'll be stuck with that now which is fine because with motor analyzers people can tweak and get the most out of what they have.

I wouldn't fault anyone for being conservative and nursing a lead if meaning pushing the issue put winning in harms way by going in and trying to lap the field. The winner from Friday did just what I would do and anything in reserve would have been risky to use pursuing putting more of the field a lap down with a decent lead. Nick and his seven year old Novak 25.5 broke with probably the best car during the VTA A-Main so that virtually left the eventual winner uncontested.

Friday night was a fun night with a great turnout and overal a pretty decent vibe. Plenty of fella's were sharing info and generally seemed like trying to help one another so that is a good thing cause at the end of the day you don't get anymore for first then you do for last.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

RPM limiters already exist. Here is a link to an example

REV Limitter | G-FORCE | ??????????

Note that you can set different max RPM limits on the gforce unit linked above. This might be a good basis for spec class where you can at least limit the potential top speed of any given motor. However you would also have to limit gear ratios to cap max speed as well..


----------



## lessthanfive

Rev limiter would probably add costs. Not in favor of that idea and doesn't apply to sanctioned rules currently in place. 

Not in favor of bodies outside of current rules. But at the end of the day who cares. It's just for fun I would hope. 

The only real piece missing for a level field is weight check at slots. Motor and esc fudging is fairly obvious


----------



## pitchblack26

Or......just throw everything in a box and race offroad on Saturday night.


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> Or......just throw everything in a box and race offroad on Saturday night.


I'm gonna make it a point to come out there and race on a Sat night sometime over the next month. I got my start in offroad at Slots and still have my original Slash.


----------



## RollingChicane

*VTA Showdown #2*

Well....since the first challenge went so well, I'll throw out another one.

You all know how fun last week was and this week won't be any different! We had enough cars to allow for all skill levels to fit into a heat against drivers of their own skill which makes for fun and exciting racing. 

It's Wednesday so you still have time to tweak (or untweak) your cars and get them all shined up for some more racing. I've already heard from several folks that they will again be out this Friday so we should have another good crowd. I took my own advice and proactively replaced a few additional things that I knew had some signs of wear so hopefully I won't see any issues this week......(that is probably a kiss of death right there....)

MIA last week was a Mr. Steger and a Mr. Franklin. You two gentlemen need to come join the fun and I KNOW you both have some pretty tough cars to wheel around the track. We'd really enjoy seeing both of you guys at the track AND while you are at it, pull some of those Ft Wayne boys down here. They too are pretty awesome drivers. 

Hopefully Brian will make it out again whether he is running a rent-a-racer or his own machine. 

I'll have my 17.5 incase anyone is interested and I'll still throw out the challenge of having the TCS 13.5 cars to join this class. THAT would be a sight to see!

Anybody have other interesting ideas to make Friday night even more fun?!? I'm open for the old days of a cash draw. Tickets are $5, everyone buys as many tickets as you can afford to throw away and the winning ticket takes it all! Better yet, winning ticket buys pizza for everyone!!

So, bring out the cars and plan to run 2 classes! The more cars the longer between heats which gives you plenty of time to charge and tweak away. I _should_ be there early and would be happy to help anyone with whatever they need.

See ya all out there on Friday!


----------



## crispy

Man, I go off the grid for three days (Webelos Adventure Camp with Dean) and this board blows up!

Still reading through it but on the topic of USGT bodies, I am in the camp of NO FRICKIN' PROTOTYPE BODIES.

GT means Grand Touring. Which means real production type cars. As it is, Supercar bodies will take over the class as more of them come out.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Man, I go off the grid for three days (Webelos Adventure Camp with Dean) and this board blows up!
> 
> Still reading through it but on the topic of USGT bodies, I am in the camp of NO FRICKIN' PROTOTYPE BODIES.
> 
> GT means Grand Touring. Which means real production type cars. As it is, Supercar bodies will take over the class as more of them come out.


Welcome back Gary! I typed really slow so it should be pretty easy for you to read.......:grin2:

I'll mark down your vote as a NO. You are the only one I know for certain that has voted NO to the DPT body. 

I'm not sure who "Less than 5" is. You don't have to reveal your true identity....I just need your social security number....
Kidding! Just need to confirm that you regularly race at IRCR and I will officially mark you down as a NO for the DPT bodies as well. 

Gary - I'm counting on you being there this week. I need to redeem myself from last weeks debacle with my steering ball stud.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Welcome back Gary! I typed really slow so it should be pretty easy for you to read.......:grin2:


Fish are not biting today!



RollingChicane said:


> I'm not sure who "Less than 5" is. You don't have to reveal your true identity....I just need your social security number....
> Kidding! Just need to confirm that you regularly race at IRCR and I will officially mark you down as a NO for the DPT bodies as well.
> 
> Gary - I'm counting on you being there this week. I need to redeem myself from last weeks debacle with my steering ball stud.


Lessthan5 is Regets, aka Steger.

He's not a regular.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Fish are not biting today!
> 
> Impressive! You know I'm just kidding with you.
> 
> Lessthan5 is Regets, aka Steger.
> 
> He's not a regular.


Steger - you are a regular in my book. Anytime you show up and kick our backsides as badly as you do, your vote counts in my book.
BUT, you need to run that bad machine you are piloting around the track with the PF10 body on it. You just might be the fastest USGT car out there but you don't actually sign up that car! Run that puppy and show us we don't need that DPT body!! If you are able to put a hurtin on my DPT with that PF10 and I'll buy one and see what I think.


----------



## crispy

His USGT is setup for Ft. Wayne, his first love...

He doesn't want to change it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Toy cars*



lessthanfive said:


> Rev limiter would probably add costs. Not in favor of that idea and doesn't apply to sanctioned rules currently in place.
> 
> Not in favor of bodies outside of current rules. But at the end of the day who cares. It's just for fun I would hope.
> 
> The only real piece missing for a level field is weight check at slots. Motor and esc fudging is fairly obvious


It is kind of a shame that Doug at Indy RC doesn't tech, let alone have the time or people to help but it is just for fun I would hope. For $10 a night, you could do a lot worse.

People should come out from behind their keyboard and talk to Doug (the owner) in person about their criticisms of Indy RC instead of letting them fall on deaf ears in a forum that Indy RC doesn't read, let alone depend on for business. Doug's cool and open, maybe he'd want to partner up again?

TOY CARS!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm voting YES to DP bodies at Indy RC. 

RobK said they Corvette Daytona DP was "approved" at one point a year or so ago on RCTECH, so I bought more. I'd like the chance to use them up. Yes, I know I can't use the Corvette DP at a national contest. 

I also say YES, because I just painted a new one.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I vote no dp bodies in usgt.


----------



## crispy

The downside to allowing them is that anyone that wants to run USGT has to go out and get one to remain competitive.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> The downside to allowing them is that anyone that wants to run USGT has to go out and get one to remain competitive.



I would respectfully disagree. I have had the MX mustang and it has more than ample downforce. Your fellow ARC owner runs a jag body and its pretty darn good too.

I just dont want to portray that you HAVE to have the DPT body to be competitive


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> I would respectfully disagree. I have had the MX mustang and it has more than ample downforce. Your fellow ARC owner runs a jag body and its pretty darn good too.
> 
> I just dont want to portray that you HAVE to have the DPT body to be competitive


You pointing out that a couple really good drivers are still good in so-so bodies doesn't prove anything. Hell, Houston would be fast with his Honda Odyssey body.

There is a reason that all of the good drivers use the DP bodies ALMOST exclusively. They're fastest with them...

Didn't we have this same discussion with the Awesomatix chassis? I was right then too!

:grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> You pointing out that a couple really good drivers are still good in so-so bodies doesn't prove anything. Hell, Houston would be fast with his Honda Odyssey body.
> 
> There is a reason that all of the good drivers use the DP bodies ALMOST exclusively. They're fastest with them...
> 
> Didn't we have this same discussion with the Awesomatix chassis? I was right then too!
> 
> :grin2:


Sooo....you are comparing a $26 body to an $800 chassis?!

If the end result is no DPT bodies I'll go along with it without complaint.


----------



## TEAM PBR

BadSign said:


> Hey, talked Doug into stocking some McAllister Daytona Riley bodies. Nother sure when he'll have them, but hopefully this week.
> 
> My car was pretty fast Friday for having that big Mustang shell. Got down to an 8.8, need another .2 to get in the mix. I'm hoping that body will take a chunk off my times.


If the dp bodies are really worth .2 as ive heard said and or read by more than just badsign i just dug his post up as an example. Then its easy to see the reason they were removed by the sanctioning body and should remain as such. I also remember seeing writings about the backs being completely cut out/off the bodies being an issue but if indeed there is absolutely zero advantage then I don't see why someone shouldn't run their stock out but would love to see someone try to put together a rwd only class that ran dp bodies on an f1 chassis or something similar and interesting like that where the car and setup would be much different than usgt and vta. Im certain some could argue that well we tried lm1 or we tried wgt and none of them stuck locally so maybe it's a bad idea but it sounds cool.


----------



## jtsbell

I vote yes for the DPT bodies and Cody and I are going to try to be there this Friday


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I would respectfully disagree. I have had the MX mustang and it has more than ample downforce. Your fellow ARC owner runs a jag body and its pretty darn good too.


I am in agreement with this statement. I laughed when Brian S. showed up with that Parma Cuda body for VTA a while back. I have never seen such an aerodynamically challenged body in my whole life, but he whipped up on everybody with it for a long time until it fell apart. I don't think 21.5 speeds are fast enough to make a significant difference in lap times from one body to the next. My point is if you are down by a lap or two to the leaders in USGT, it probably ain't due to the body. If you are a handful of seconds, then maybe you could blame the body you are using.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I thought the USGT body rules are meant to make the cars look real and to scale like VTA, why don't you run those prototype bodies in 17.5 or just have a class of their own?

Point being if someone from out of town or a new person wanted to run USGT at Indy RC one would assume they would show up with a body allowed in the rules, isn't that what they are for?

I for one don't care, run whatever in whatever, it's club racing and for fun, the fellas using the bodies not allowed would only be at a disadvantage if they traveled to other tracks that follow the rules or a big race where they really follow the rules and tear your toy apart then tar and feather you if it's illegal.

TOY CARS!


----------



## pitchblack26

Dad votes yes to the dpt bodies. He says his car "handles 10x better" with it. It must be making some difference because he is only running a couple laps off the pace instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## AquaRacer

I vote yes for the Prototype bodies under this stipulation. Make them look like a real race car. That is kinda the point of all of the USGT and USVTA classes, is to have the look of real race cars isn't it. Buy some stickers to give them the sponsored real look. Also if I remember reading correctly the ultimate decision is left to the track directors decision.


----------



## RollingChicane

Keep those votes coming in! If you do NOT want the DPT bodies to be allowed, your vote is important. Right now the scales are tipping more to the side of allowing the DPT bodies so your vote is needed if you are not a fan of the DPT.

I think it's cool that we can all have differing opinions on this and handle it in a respectful way. No one is freaking out one way or another and in the end, it won't really matter which route we go because it will still be a blast to race these cars no matter which body is on them!

I'll throw this out there as well just as an interesting comment more so than anything. 
If you have not had a chance to race on the "new" carpet that some places have, it is unreal. I think you could run a paper bag for a body and have too much grip. I put brand new pre-glued wheels/tires on my car, left the seam on the tires and was traction rolling in USGT!


----------



## RollingChicane

I've received a lot of feedback on turn out for Friday night. Looks like we should have a really good crowd again!

Ed - any chance we could persuade you to coming out?!? I'd like to see you run VTA still even though you are not a fan of the new motor rules. If not VTA, then either 13.5 or 17.5?!?

I know of a few regulars that have been busy for the past few weeks that will not be there again this week but should be back on 7/1 so that will be a few more cars added back into the mix.

Maybe we should have a 4th of July themed race on 7/1 and tape bottle rockets to our cars for the main!


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Ed - any chance we could persuade you to coming out?!? I'd like to see you run VTA still even though you are not a fan of the new motor rules. If not VTA, then either 13.5 or 17.5?!?


I have my 17.5 car back together. There is a slight chance I might make it out tomorrow, but a much greater chance that I will be there next Friday, so bring out your 17.5's on July 1. 

BTW, I don't own a 13.5 motor. That is a little too fast for me on most tracks, certainly at Indy RC. My old eyes can't work that fast any more.



RollingChicane said:


> I'll throw this out there as well just as an interesting comment more so than anything.
> If you have not had a chance to race on the "new" carpet that some places have, it is unreal. I think you could run a paper bag for a body and have too much grip. I put brand new pre-glued wheels/tires on my car, left the seam on the tires and was traction rolling in USGT!


Honestly, I hope I never have to run on this carpet. Might as well race slot cars or foam tires if you like to be that stuck to the surface. The fact that you are traction rolling with the plastic USGT tires is pretty sad to me. I think the traction level on the Indy RC carpet is perfect for most racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I'll throw this out there as well just as an interesting comment more so than anything. If you have not had a chance to race on the "new" carpet that some places have, it is unreal. I think you could run a paper bag for a body and have too much grip. I put brand new pre-glued wheels/tires on my car, left the seam on the tires and was traction rolling in USGT!


I found out that Thunder RC in Nashville, TN now has the new carpet too. I didn't go last year to the USVTA Southern Nationals, so maybe it was there for that? It was news to me. Someone along the line told me that the gray stuff is no longer made. Black is the new gray. :wink2:

I want to get a sample of that carpet and give it to the interior designers at the architecture firm where I work. They know carpeting, let me tell you. They may be able to find out if there really is only one option or if there are other things on the market. Also, whether that carpet is going through multiple middlemen (markup $) or if it really is expensive stuff.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last Friday when I raced, I didn't realize that Nick was partially responsible for the large VTA turn-out. Thanks for getting the word out. That's not to say VTA turnouts aren't always pretty good on Fridays, but there are always so many things to do away from the track during the warms months in Indiana.

----------

Yes, I used to run a Parma Cuda on my TC4 which was painted by IndyHobbies.com/Scott Black. I did pretty well with that body, even though it isn't the most aerodynamic looking VTA body out there. 

One of the reasons that body worked was that it was wide and I never had any issues with the wheels rubbing the body. Many times handling issues can be related to the body rubbing a tire or the track surface. I also don't think I broke any parts running that body. 

The other reason that body worked was because it weighed a lot and was a bit top heavy. Because the body was heavy, it helped me get more mechanical grip out of the VTA tires. While I had to adjust the setup a bit for the body roll, that also helped my car generate a bit of grip through the corners. It was a fun body to drive because it just doesn't look like it should be fast.

The only real issue I had with the Parma Cuda body was more the fact that the TC4 I was running was a bit heavy. The total weight for my car with that body was over 1600 grams. Being over 50 grams over the minimum weight was a bit of a penalty when the grip level came up. However during practice and the 1st round of qualifying, my car always felt pretty good.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Keep those votes coming in! If you do NOT want the DPT bodies to be allowed, your vote is important. Right now the scales are tipping more to the side of allowing the DPT bodies so your vote is needed if you are not a fan of the DPT.


Yay! A one body class. 

I think I'm going to park mine, or turn it into a second VTA car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have any idea...The winner from the USGT A-Main is required to run a Parma Cuda the next time they race USGT if they ran a DTP body. We can get IndyHobbies to paint up a nice body to advertise the track. The only problem is that it is a tall body and might require people to have longer body mounts.


----------



## dirt42fan

Hello
Looking to come out and play at this track. What is a good starting point for gearing in VTA and USGT? 
Thanks in advance!

looks like you guys have a blast!!


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Yay! A one body class.
> 
> I think I'm going to park mine, or turn it into a second VTA car.


You are seriously going to pull your car from the class and not run because you don't like that the majority of the voters want to keep a body that we have been running?!?

I will still keep my vote to Keep the DPT bodies so it helps others but I will buy a new body and run the MX Mustang if that means you will keep running the class.

Keep in mind that last week, I think there were 3 out of 11 cars running this body. That is far from a 1 body field. I'll run a different body based on your comment. So there are 2 DPT bodies out of probably 13 that will be running this week. Does that ratio keep you interested in the class?

Another question, and I'm being 100% serious: If the majority of the cars end up going with the Jag or MX Stang, is that going to cause you to leave the class? If so, I will choose another body to make sure I don't choose one that might be the popular choice. I just want to avoid purchasing several different bodies just to keep folks interested in the class and not run them off due to having only one or two bodies if that is a concern.


----------



## RollingChicane

dirt42fan said:


> Hello
> Looking to come out and play at this track. What is a good starting point for gearing in VTA and USGT?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> looks like you guys have a blast!!


We DO have a blast dirt42fan! We would really enjoy having you come out. Pretty much any of us will be happy to help you get a baseline set up.

4.0 is a good starting point for VTA and USGT depends on your motor. 3.80-3.90 is a ballpark for you for USGT.

Do you think you could make it out this coming Friday?


----------



## crispy

You all run whatever you vote on. Don't base your decision on the one guy that wants to follow the rules... >

I'll just have to order a Riley DP and paint it up. Not going to cut out the wheel wells again though...

And yes the Riley IS enough better that you can see and feel the difference.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> You all run whatever you vote on. Don't base your decision on the one guy that wants to follow the rules... >
> 
> I'll just have to order a Riley DP and paint it up. Not going to cut out the wheel wells again though...
> 
> And yes the Riley IS enough better that you can see and feel the difference.


 Well, I'm pretty sure the rules say that local tracks can make local adaptations.

And, I'm glad you posted the comment above because I forgot that you already have a DPT body. I'm curious, when you have run that body in the past, did it put you at the top of the field? 

I checked last weeks lap times and you were .2 off the fast lap in USGT and finished 7th. With the unarguable advantage that the DPT body has D) you should be at the top of the field this week if you run it, right?

We can make this fun! I'll let you run my DPT body and you let me run your Jag body. Whoever qualifies lower for the main has to wear a dress during the main!!! 

You up for this bet??!!?? *>*


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> You all run whatever you vote on. Don't base your decision on the one guy that wants to follow the rules... >


If you want to be technical about it, we have never followed the rules in VTA because we do not require a driver figure so it is not like we would be breaking new ground here.


----------



## CPW

You guys are dis'n my Parma Cuda :crying: :tongue:

Re: the body debate, I don't even run USGT so it's whatever, but as a noob it's kind of confusing to go read the rules and prepare to show up to a track, only to show up and find those rules aren't enforced. I think the DP bodies are sweet and I'd run one. I'm just saying, post it on the local track website that this is how we roll here. $.02

I should be there this Friday, and then I'll be out for a week or two with some family stuff.

Also, I wanted to share where my head is at with respect to my car's setup...

It's handling pretty well considering my lack of setup experience. It's a mix of the front end being setup by JW (remember I got an arc from him) and the rear end being setup by me when I put the ATS on it. After doing some digging into the default setup sheets, I've found that I have the blocks that hold the lower rear arms wrong. The default ATS setup puts a couple of degrees (I have to look again for the exact number) of toe-in to the arm, with final toe being set by the links, plus what ATS adds as it compresses. I have had zero deg of toe to the arms, but 3+ via the ATS links when compressed.

Also I have zero mm of roll center shims, front and rear. Furthermore I have no idea what weight shock and diff oil is in it. Third, I finally set a 6amp draw with no pinion of motor timing. I could go on, see the pattern here?

All that, plus the fact that I've likely, or rather i know I have, made tweaks to correct the car's feel that likely are compensating for something else out of whack, I am considering scraping my setup and going back to manufacturer's default.

I need to go through the experience of starting from defaults, feeling the car, tweaking, rinse and repeat, so I really get to know it's in's and out's.

I'll keep a record of my current setup as an fyi, and I also have a 'stolen' copy of the setup on Gary's ARC setup by JW which is "perfect," per Gary (thanks for that man.)

Anyway, just sharing. I doubt I reset to defaults tonight when my roll center shims get here (hurry the [email protected]#% up UPS!) I think I'll run tomorrow as is and over the next few weeks hit some practice times for a major test and tweak session.

Hell, I might even ditch the Parma Cuda


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> You guys are dis'n my Parma Cuda :crying: :tongue:
> 
> Re: the body debate, I don't even run USGT so it's whatever, but as a noob it's kind of confusing to go read the rules and prepare to show up to a track, only to show up and find those rules aren't enforced. I think the DP bodies are sweet and I'd run one. I'm just saying, post it on the local track website that this is how we roll here. $.02
> 
> I should be there this Friday, and then I'll be out for a week or two with some family stuff.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share where my head is at with respect to my car's setup...
> 
> It's handling pretty well considering my lack of setup experience. It's a mix of the front end being setup by JW (remember I got an arc from him) and the rear end being setup by me when I put the ATS on it. After doing some digging into the default setup sheets, I've found that I have the blocks that hold the lower rear arms wrong. The default ATS setup puts a couple of degrees (I have to look again for the exact number) of toe-in to the arm, with final toe being set by the links, plus what ATS adds as it compresses. I have had zero deg of toe to the arms, but 3+ via the ATS links when compressed.
> 
> Also I have zero mm of roll center shims, front and rear. Furthermore I have no idea what weight shock and diff oil is in it. Third, I finally set a 6amp draw with no pinion of motor timing. I could go on, see the pattern here?
> 
> All that, plus the fact that I've likely, or rather i know I have, made tweaks to correct the car's feel that likely are compensating for something else out of whack, I am considering scraping my setup and going back to manufacturer's default.
> 
> I need to go through the experience of starting from defaults, feeling the car, tweaking, rinse and repeat, so I really get to know it's in's and out's.
> 
> I'll keep a record of my current setup as an fyi, and I also have a 'stolen' copy of the setup on Gary's ARC setup by JW which is "perfect," per Gary (thanks for that man.)
> 
> Anyway, just sharing. I doubt I reset to defaults tonight when my roll center shims get here (hurry the [email protected]#% up UPS!) I think I'll run tomorrow as is and over the next few weeks hit some practice times for a major test and tweak session.
> 
> Hell, I might even ditch the Parma Cuda


The only important thing is how does the car feel to you? My VTA car probably doesn't fit anyone's setup sheet, the shocks are too stiff, the roll center is off the chart low and I have very little rear toe but I like the way it drives. I'm making some changes to that setup now as I have new tires and they don't behave the same as the old worn out ones.


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> You guys are dis'n my Parma Cuda :crying: :tongue:
> 
> Re: the body debate, I don't even run USGT so it's whatever, but as a noob it's kind of confusing to go read the rules and prepare to show up to a track, only to show up and find those rules aren't enforced. I think the DP bodies are sweet and I'd run one. I'm just saying, post it on the local track website that this is how we roll here. $.02
> 
> I should be there this Friday, and then I'll be out for a week or two with some family stuff.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share where my head is at with respect to my car's setup...
> 
> It's handling pretty well considering my lack of setup experience. It's a mix of the front end being setup by JW (remember I got an arc from him) and the rear end being setup by me when I put the ATS on it. After doing some digging into the default setup sheets, I've found that I have the blocks that hold the lower rear arms wrong. The default ATS setup puts a couple of degrees (I have to look again for the exact number) of toe-in to the arm, with final toe being set by the links, plus what ATS adds as it compresses. I have had zero deg of toe to the arms, but 3+ via the ATS links when compressed.
> 
> Also I have zero mm of roll center shims, front and rear. Furthermore I have no idea what weight shock and diff oil is in it. Third, I finally set a 6amp draw with no pinion of motor timing. I could go on, see the pattern here?
> 
> All that, plus the fact that I've likely, or rather i know I have, made tweaks to correct the car's feel that likely are compensating for something else out of whack, I am considering scraping my setup and going back to manufacturer's default.
> 
> I need to go through the experience of starting from defaults, feeling the car, tweaking, rinse and repeat, so I really get to know it's in's and out's.
> 
> I'll keep a record of my current setup as an fyi, and I also have a 'stolen' copy of the setup on Gary's ARC setup by JW which is "perfect," per Gary (thanks for that man.)
> 
> Anyway, just sharing. I doubt I reset to defaults tonight when my roll center shims get here (hurry the [email protected]#% up UPS!) I think I'll run tomorrow as is and over the next few weeks hit some practice times for a major test and tweak session.
> 
> Hell, I might even ditch the Parma Cuda


Springs: Silver R, Pink FR. Oil: 37.5 all 4 Zero rebound, ATS 1mm shim under link set toe 2* static. Shock mount: uppers center, lowers out. Inner links: 4mm, FR outer 0, R outer 3mm. 2mm under steering link at knuckle. 1* total toe out. 1.75mm camber FR, 2mm camber R. Droop 6mm FR, 5mm R. 1mm shims under suspension blocks. FR gear diff works well in VTA 2.5m. Use 5k in R

Start there and see how it does. Remove front center post to top deck if more steering is required. remove forward layshaft screws if rear need a bit more. Get a Javelin body. Lighter and makes tuning set up easier.


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> The only important thing is how does the car feel to you? My VTA car probably doesn't fit anyone's setup sheet, the shocks are too stiff, the roll center is off the chart low and I have very little rear toe but I like the way it drives. I'm making some changes to that setup now as I have new tires and they don't behave the same as the old worn out ones.


Right, makes sense. My problem is that I don't have any kind of reference point to say, "No, that change doesn't feel right, go back to X..." Yes I could undo what I just did, but as changes compound I've lost track of where I was, if that makes sense.



ThrottleKing said:


> Springs: Silver R, Pink FR. Oil: 37.5 all 4 Zero rebound, ATS 1mm shim under link set toe 2* static. Shock mount: uppers center, lowers out. Inner links: 4mm, FR outer 0, R outer 3mm. 2mm under steering link at knuckle. 1* total toe out. 1.75mm camber FR, 2mm camber R. Droop 6mm FR, 5mm R. 1mm shims under suspension blocks. FR gear diff works well in VTA 2.5m. Use 5k in R
> 
> Start there and see how it does. Remove front center post to top deck if more steering is required. remove forward layshaft screws if rear need a bit more. Get a Javelin body. Lighter and makes tuning set up easier.


Thanks man! I think that counts as "manufacturer recommended setup specs." :wink2: That makes a great reference point to work from. I appreciate it.

Now the question is... Do I get to the track early tonight and try to set that up in a hurry? Or run as is and take my time setting that up properly. Hmm...


----------



## dirt42fan

RollingChicane said:


> We DO have a blast dirt42fan! We would really enjoy having you come out. Pretty much any of us will be happy to help you get a baseline set up.
> 
> 4.0 is a good starting point for VTA and USGT depends on your motor. 3.80-3.90 is a ballpark for you for USGT.
> 
> Do you think you could make it out this coming Friday?


I will be out in a couple weeks. I plan on running Oval on thurs, On road Friday and if it rains I will even try off road too. I run Leisure Hours on the big on road track so this should be a huge challenge to me!


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Now the question is... Do I get to the track early tonight and try to set that up in a hurry? Or run as is and take my time setting that up properly. Hmm...


I say show up early and make the changes! That way you can get quick feedback as to what you might need to tweak to get it perfect for you. Even if you end up missing heat 1, the driving time after the mains would still be great for testing and tuning.

I SHOULD be there early and would be willing to help if there is anything that you need.


----------



## crispy

I'll be there late tonight. Drew still camping so I can't leave Noblesville until wifey gets home. Don't like leaving Dean by himself.

So I'll be doing a Tad and jumping on the track to race at the last minute...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I'll be there late tonight. Drew still camping so I can't leave Noblesville until wifey gets home. Don't like leaving Dean by himself.
> 
> So I'll be doing a Tad and jumping on the track to race at the last minute...


I'm still willing to bet that that bad ARC machine will be right at the top no matter what. It is definitely dialed.


----------



## crispy

No sooner did I post that did my Mom (who is in town) call and say she's taking all of the grandkids to Skyzone and then out to dinner.

So I'm dropping him off and I'll be down there early.

So, just like my racing, its better to be lucky than good.


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> Steger - you are a regular in my book. Anytime you show up and kick our backsides as badly as you do, your vote counts in my book.
> BUT, you need to run that bad machine you are piloting around the track with the PF10 body on it. You just might be the fastest USGT car out there but you don't actually sign up that car! Run that puppy and show us we don't need that DPT body!! If you are able to put a hurtin on my DPT with that PF10 and I'll buy one and see what I think.


Provider change, got my ID back. If it's raining i'll be there, if not i'll be on bent grass.

whatever you do, dont buy a pfm10 for your usgt. they are junk, not competitive, sit too high, aerodynamic as a kleenex box (i'll keep them all to myself and never run any other usgt body:grin2


----------



## TEAM PBR

???that's how this week was. I'm developing a pattern. Might be time for a break again.


----------



## RollingChicane

Last night was another great night of racing with lots of close competition. We had 10+ VTA's and 8+ USGT's and pretty much everyone was very close on times.

We saw a couple new bodies debut last night that looked pretty cool as well. 

The track had a widow-maker 90 degree turn at the end of the back stretch with a fairly tight side stretch which proved to create some pretty spectacular crashes throughout the night!

When the final buzzer sounded, none other than Mr. Crispin took the win in VTA leading every lap of the main (and I'm not so sure he didn't lead every single lap of every heat and main) with his awesome ARC.

JW hammered the competition in USGT laying down a NASTY 9.1 in heat number 2 and followed that up with a dominating win in the main.

The surprise of the night was a ride height and weight check prior to the mains. Surprisingly, pretty much every driver was over the recommended weight.....(don't get driver weight confused with car weight though!!> 

Anyway, it was yet again a fun night with a great group of fellow racers.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Double post


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The tech last night was a welcoming surprise and am understanding will be every week now.

Before the A-Main, we had an array of different weigh ins in VTA ranging from 1330g to 1570g while most the ride heights, lipos, etc were dead on. Once everyone was allowed to get their chassis legal the running order did not change and everyone finished where they pretty much qualified.

USGT saw its share of various rules interpretations before the A-Main and the cars ran as is.

TOY CARS!


----------



## CPW

Yup, a fun night of racing. Toy cars! \m/

That 90* turn was brutal. Cut it too short? Death. Too wide? Death.

Thanks JW for the setup help. After getting over the shock of what my car should feel like, it is way better. Now to really dial it in.

I don't mind the tech check. It did take a while, but if it was a regular thing it'd speed up I bet. I was telling someone last night... When I was racing as a kid, at the start of any heat you walked up, weighed, got your house transponder and radio channel clothes pin (lol), then put your car on the track. As a noob I expected something similar.

I'll be out next week chillin' by the pool at my father-in-laws in Arkansas.

See you dudes in a couple of weeks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Big Ben Memorial race at the Mini Indy at the fairgrounds was a good time this morning. Nice people and a nice turnout of cars. We had about 12 Slash, 7 VTA and 5 stadium trucks. During open running there were USGT's and all sort of other cars/trucks. Nice thing is they asked about us coming back. The answer was, "Sure!" More photos and videos on www.facebook.com/hrcracers


----------



## pitchblack26

Thanks for setting it all up Scott.....Had a Blast!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Me too! 

I would have liked the whole day there. Here's the videos all put together. About 2 1/2 minutes long on YouTube:


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> Yup, a fun night of racing. Toy cars! \m/
> 
> That 90* turn was brutal. Cut it too short? Death. Too wide? Death.
> 
> Thanks JW for the setup help. After getting over the shock of what my car should feel like, it is way better. Now to really dial it in.


You don't have to thank me after all you still had to wheel it around there but I am glad you had a good time. I may not be of much help but I will always try too if you ask me. 

I admit I struggled a bit coming back to an indoor track after being out on the pavement for so long. The first lap on the the straight last night almost cost me the car as I was wondering where the heck the rest of the 200' straight was.LOL I was very pleased with the drivers in all the heats I raced as they drove very well and clean.

I also like ribbin Nick about his "CHEATER" body. I have one too but I dont think its the best. The Caddy, Z-28, and Jag gets my vote but I haven't tried much else since the 350Z.

Glad to see an ARC still doing it in VTA, good job Gary. Gary wheeled that thing for 8 min like it was his job.


----------



## jgullo53

Hello all dumb question time anyone have a rent a ride for vta or something slow could run in July? I'm heading down your way for a work school and I'd love to check this place out I'll bring all my equipment just have no ride as there is only oval in my area ? I'll pay a renters fee of course let me know please still trying to c if I can find something up here but it's tough in oval country haha thank you!!!


----------



## crispy

We can work something out.

I've got my fleet of Spec-Rs doing nothing now that I've switched over to ARC. They're not A-Main winners like my current car, but they are top five capable.

When will you be in Indy?


----------



## jgullo53

crispy said:


> We can work something out.
> 
> I've got my fleet of Spec-Rs doing nothing now that I've switched over to ARC. They're not A-Main winners like my current car, but they are top five capable.
> 
> When will you be in Indy?


ill be down july 24-31st. im trying to see if i can just buy something as theres a few onroad races id love to go to this year...


----------



## crispy

jgullo53 said:


> ill be down july 24-31st. im trying to see if i can just buy something as theres a few onroad races id love to go to this year...


Ooh... bad timing. I checked calendar and my wife has "Pittsburgh" on the calendar that Friday. So apparently, I'll be out in your neck of the woods that week.


----------



## pitchblack26

Top 5 capable? When was that?


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> Top 5 capable? When was that?


Funny funny man. I missed you last week, did you get wind of tech and that's why you stayed away?

I actually had one win with the Spec-R. Qualified for the A many many times.

But you keep going with the jokes, I like 'em.


----------



## pitchblack26

Actually, I was prepping for the next mornings run on the banked oval. Had a lot of fun. You missed out. I think about 15 vta cars on that track at the same time would be very exciting. I think Scott Black is working out the kinks on an actual race date


----------



## TEAM PBR

For those that went, what was the vta tire wear like on that banked concrete oval? I'm just curious cause I made the mistake of playing around with a tc4 in front of my house one day and slicked a set off In approximately 10 minutes so was wondering under pseudo competition running how long they hold a tread pattern


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> For those that went, what was the vta tire wear like on that banked concrete oval? I'm just curious cause I made the mistake of playing around with a tc4 in front of my house one day and slicked a set off In approximately 10 minutes so was wondering under pseudo competition running how long they hold a tread pattern


They wear quickly and that's exactly what you want. I've got a few sets broken in and they almost feel like foam tires they're so soft.

Save all of your old carpet sets of tires for the pavement.


----------



## jgullo53

no problem i have my eyes on a tc5 with a pile of parts for a good deal i may just get one not sure how well it would be in VTA id assume decent, just need to find a new motor unless you guys are going to use the novak for a while or did the new rules go into effect yet???


----------



## pitchblack26

My tires didn't wear at all. I couldn't tell I had even raced them. Same with my sc10, minimal wear at best


----------



## RollingChicane

jgullo53 said:


> no problem i have my eyes on a tc5 with a pile of parts for a good deal i may just get one not sure how well it would be in VTA id assume decent, just need to find a new motor unless you guys are going to use the novak for a while or did the new rules go into effect yet???


Hey jgullo, we would gladly welcome you to the track. Hopefully you can make it out and either find a rent-a-racer or have a car of your own by the end of July. We are a fun bunch of racers and have a good time on Friday nights. Pretty much anyone will be willing to help you get a car ready and competitive.

No real need to worry about motor at all. Pretty much any motor, including the Novak will be perfectly competitive and capable at our track. 

As far as the TC5 goes, you might want to consider one of Crispy's Spec-R's. I've had a TC5 in the past and was not at all impressed with it. There will likely not be anyone at our track that has one or who would be super familiar with it. The Spec-R's are close enough to several other chassis that most of us could help you with anything you need and even a moderate level of parts interchangeability (although Crispy would know best....Man....Never thought I'd hear myself say that....)

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## jgullo53

RollingChicane said:


> Hey jgullo, we would gladly welcome you to the track. Hopefully you can make it out and either find a rent-a-racer or have a car of your own by the end of July. We are a fun bunch of racers and have a good time on Friday nights. Pretty much anyone will be willing to help you get a car ready and competitive.
> 
> No real need to worry about motor at all. Pretty much any motor, including the Novak will be perfectly competitive and capable at our track.
> 
> As far as the TC5 goes, you might want to consider one of Crispy's Spec-R's. I've had a TC5 in the past and was not at all impressed with it. There will likely not be anyone at our track that has one or who would be super familiar with it. The Spec-R's are close enough to several other chassis that most of us could help you with anything you need and even a moderate level of parts interchangeability (although Crispy would know best....Man....Never thought I'd hear myself say that....)
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose.


actually i forgot i do have a tc4 sitting in my closet i may take it out, and i have friends that have VTA parts i could borrow. im looking at going to the oval race also on thursday looking to see how that goes with the classes i can bring. hopefully i can get something rolling!!!


----------



## pitchblack26

So what was decided about running a stock slash class on Friday night? Did we rule that out completely or is that something that is still up for debate?


----------



## TEAM PBR

pitchblack26 said:


> So what was decided about running a stock slash class on Friday night? Did we rule that out completely or is that something that is still up for debate?


I'm down for that, someone just say the word and I'll bring one with me. Sounds like fun


----------



## jgullo53

TEAM PBR said:


> I'm down for that, someone just say the word and I'll bring one with me. Sounds like fun


i know im not a regular haha but ill bring a sct down in july...


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> So what was decided about running a stock slash class on Friday night? Did we rule that out completely or is that something that is still up for debate?


I probably wouldn't run regularly but I'd have no problem with a stock slash class on Friday night so long as they are clean and don't drop dirt on the track. 

I also think there will have to be organized track times during practice so a Slash isn't on the track the same time as TC's. I'm willing to bet even a minor crash would result in major damage to a TC. 

So long as everyone is agreeable to that, I wouldn't have an issue with it.

My $0.02.....


----------



## RollingChicane

*McAllister Daytona Prototype Bodies after 8/1*

So....time to stir this up one final time!

Starting this Friday, we will be in the final month of the "current" rules. Again, I believe the only item up for debate locally is in regards to the Daytona Prototype bodies (DPT).

A semi-official poll has the scale well biased to the side of recommending to Doug that we allow the continued use of the DTP's. 

This question is geared to those that are in opposition to allowing the DPT bodies (so please speak up). From what I have heard / read, there are 4 folks in opposition of allowing these to run, 1 of which runs regularly (Crispy) and one of which runs very occasionally in USGT (Steger). Other votes of NO have not run in USGT to my knowledge BUT I still say we count all votes with the hopes that the folks not running the class would start running in the near future. *Is the feedback thus far acceptable to you to consider the vote and majority to allow the DPT bodies after 8/1 or do you want an "official" vote to take place at IRCR on a specified Friday night?* The final tally can be provided to Doug for his final decision.

What are your thoughts? I'd really like to hear an opinion from each person who has weighed in as a NO.

Again, my reason for trying to push this to a final recommendation is to allow time to get a new body purchased, painted and ready prior to 8/1.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> So what was decided about running a stock slash class on Friday night? Did we rule that out completely or is that something that is still up for debate?


In the past, there's been a lot of resistance to Slash on-road. Concerns about dirty off road truck boogers on the track and practicing at the same time as TC's. I get that, however, the guys at Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne have told me that it's a great way to get new cross-over people who see what we do and get the fever. They run Slash, VTA and USGT. At least they did in the past. That's what happened to me and my son. We ran off-road until we got to see on-road up close. Got hooked by being exposed to it.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> In the past, there's been a lot of resistance to Slash on-road. Concerns about dirty off road truck boogers on the track and practicing at the same time as TC's. I get that, however, the guys at Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne have told me that it's a great way to get new cross-over people who see what we do and get the fever. They run Slash, VTA and USGT. At least they did in the past. That's what happened to me and my son. We ran off-road until we got to see on-road up close. Got hooked by being exposed to it.


Do they run foam or rubber tires on the Slashes up there?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I vote for allowing DP bodies. But it's up to Doug of course. It's his sandbox. I don't know if he would like some input or if he will just want to sync with the USVTA rule page? Given the desire to build the Friday night program, as an owner I'm sure he would hate to send someone home due to using a now illegal body that was previously approved. 

I'd like to use up the DP bodies I have, but don't plan on buying anymore in the future now that they are off the list. A grace period would be my suggestion.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Ok, a votes a vote on the usgt bodies so majority won. Sounds like headway being made on slash but dear God do not bring foam tires into the mix... heres a cheap fun class but oh by the way now you need 70 dollars worth of foam tires to play competitively with your 179 dollar truck. Stick with factory slash tires only or forget it. Or allow the s1 but keep factory traxxas rubber tires


----------



## TEAM PBR

And practice wise i think if you say slashes get the last 10 minutes of every half hour so 520 to 530, 550 to 6pm etc. No slashes on track during tc practice, tc allowed during slash practice but no crying if your car gets crushed. Have 20 minutes between rounds, 15 minutes of tc practice and 5 for slash arranged based on where slash fell in that nights program. This could be a great thing and also help solve the marshaling problem if it takes off.


----------



## big_dave_man

RollingChicane said:


> Do they run foam or rubber tires on the Slashes up there?


Since we put the new carpet down, all Slashes (even oval) must run foam tires. We sell them for $50/set of four.

To help ease the initial cost, the race fee is waived that first night.


----------



## crispy

Rubber tires tearing up the carpet is not a concern at Slots as the SCTs run every other night. 

Like PBR says, keep it stock (no foam) or not at all.

Controlled practice is a must.
*
NO DAYTONA PROTOTYPE BODIES! Stick to the USGT rules as written.*


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> *NO DAYTONA PROTOTYPE BODIES! Stick to the USGT rules as written.*


Sigh......I'm glad your driving skills are better than your reading skills....:grin2:

The question was, since the majority has spoken, will you accept the online majority or push for an official vote, live at the track on a Friday night?


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> And practice wise i think if you say slashes get the last 10 minutes of every half hour so 520 to 530, 550 to 6pm etc. No slashes on track during tc practice, tc allowed during slash practice but no crying if your car gets crushed. Have 20 minutes between rounds, 15 minutes of tc practice and 5 for slash arranged based on where slash fell in that nights program. This could be a great thing and also help solve the marshaling problem if it takes off.





TEAM PBR said:


> Ok, a votes a vote on the usgt bodies so majority won. Sounds like headway being made on slash but dear God do not bring foam tires into the mix... heres a cheap fun class but oh by the way now you need 70 dollars worth of foam tires to play competitively with your 179 dollar truck. Stick with factory slash tires only or forget it. Or allow the s1 but keep factory traxxas rubber tires


Both points sound very reasonable and good suggestions. Hadn't really thought of the cost of foam times. I wouldn't want to drop $50-$70 bucks on foams either.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Doug sells the foams at 35.99 for 2 the last I checked. The oval guys buy em like they're a bag of potato chips.


----------



## crispy

*Never!*


----------



## pitchblack26

I have foams for the slash but they don't handle well at all at Indyslots. Summit is perfect for them though. There are already slash rules in place at Slots, take a second and read them. As for dirt, my slashes have never seen dirt and are as clean or cleaner then most tc's. With a slash program on friday night I can bring my youngest son so he can brush up on his onroad skills without setting up another cash cow (touring car) so he can be screamed at by most locals because he's in the way.


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> I have foams for the slash but they don't handle well at all at Indyslots. Summit is perfect for them though. There are already slash rules in place at Slots, take a second and read them. As for dirt, my slashes have never seen dirt and are as clean or cleaner then most tc's. With a slash program on friday night I can bring my youngest son so he can brush up on his onroad skills without setting up another cash cow (touring car) so he can be screamed at by most locals because he's in the way.


Im game if others are. My kid would love to run his slash again. Letting him run my TC's got too costly as well.


----------



## crispy

I'd bring my sons, but their Slashes have the LCG chassis on them.

Isn't the LCG kit legal at Slots?


----------



## pitchblack26

Nope....but that doesn't stop them from using it on Thursdays oval


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> I'd bring my sons, but their Slashes have the LCG chassis on them.
> 
> Isn't the LCG kit legal at Slots?


Only in oval or pro 2 sct gary plus it only takes minutes to swap back to factory chassis plate but stock slash should never include the lcg chassis. Should be based off the cheapest entry level 179.99 slash on the shelf. That being said I like what I'm hearing in regards to kids. You want to have fun racing? race with kids. You want to have future racers to race with? race with kids. The kids/family fun aspect is what's missing on Friday, get them involved the whole night gets better and grows in my opinion


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I'd bring my sons, but their Slashes have the LCG chassis on them.
> 
> Isn't the LCG kit legal at Slots?


Is there a body rule for slashes? Can we run the DPT bodies on those too?


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Should be based off the cheapest entry level 179.99 slash on the shelf. That being said I like what I'm hearing in regards to kids. You want to have fun racing? race with kids. You want to have future racers to race with? race with kids. The kids/family fun aspect is what's missing on Friday, get them involved the whole night gets better and grows in my opinion


Just talked to my kid. He is amped up on racing Slash on Friday night. We have a bone stock one from years ago. IF this takes off, count him in.


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> it only takes minutes to swap back to factory chassis plate


Not exactly. When I put them on, I remember shortening the steering servo turnbuckle. Don't know of a way to re-lengthen it... :wink2:


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I also think there will have to be organized track times during practice so a Slash isn't on the track the same time as TC's. I'm willing to bet even a minor crash would result in major damage to a TC.


I totally agree. Every time I have been on the track with Slashes, I get my car broke.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> I totally agree. Every time I have been on the track with Slashes, I get my car broke.


Viable solution already proposed


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Not exactly. When I put them on, I remember shortening the steering servo turnbuckle. Don't know of a way to re-lengthen it... :wink2:


Dude, that piece of allthread is like 1.99 upstairs and you probably have something in a box from something else you could use?


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> Viable solution already proposed


That was my point in agreeing with Nick. I can go along with it as long as there is controlled practice, because without it, I get my car broke.


----------



## ThrottleKing

In regards to the Slash racing and the mention of kids out there and some of us adults, I didnt see in the Indy R/C rules that a gear cover must be used and I would think that that would be a good thing to add to the rules to maybe let the little ones keep their fingers a few more years longer.


----------



## crispy

Okay, I guess I'm out. My gear covers are all long gone...


----------



## Inspector100

We have plenty of gear covers at Hobbytown (north store) so come in a getcha some.


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> Sigh.....:
> 
> The question was, since the majority has spoken, will you accept the online majority or push for an official vote, live at the track on a Friday night?


I think it is Doug's call on the USGT bodies. That decision may be affected to on line majority, track vote, ROAR rules, USVTA rules, personal preference or even what he sells. The place has been open longer than most so I would trust his method of deciding.

If its up to votes at the track or on line it would be like Congress where half the participants are no shows (easy now). 

Frankly I dont see the advantage of the DP body over others at Slots and several participants still have those bodies to kick around (cut/painted/mounted), it would be a shame not to be able to use them because one guy in Chicago ruled it that way. 

Here's the dillema, out of town racers show up and find non-comforming rules in place. Will they walk away, never come back or worse yet forum drop their opinion of the track?

I like applying rules, it give a sense of fairness. I just dont always agree with how they are made.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Role Call for 17.5TC Friday. I plan on racing mine and I think Reggio might be in town to come out and run some too. Need two or three more to commit. 

Ok Nick, start using that silver race promoter tongue and talk this up a bit.LOL


----------



## RollingChicane

*Indy Super Slam RC Race*

Friday Friday Friday!!!!!! Come be a part of the Indy Super Slam RC Race at Indy RC Raceway! We'll sell you the whole seat...but you'll only need the edge!!!!! Hmmm....that may not be fully accurate. How bout this one: We'll sell you the whole pit table...but you'll only get one spot! Na, that's not good either. 
*Last one....We'll sell you an entry (or two) and you'll have a blast!!*

Calling all racers out there......
You think you have what it takes to compete with the best of the best?! Bring out your cars and see how you stack up against the locals and even not-so-locals.

We'll have a large VTA and USGT crowd this week so get your last few weeks of racing in under the current rules. Our locals have some pretty good machines and skills to match. The track is in tip top shape with plenty of grip (well...enough grip to wheel your car around!). If you haven't been able to make it out lately, we've had a pretty good showing recently. Upwards of 17 VTA's and 13 USGT's. Skill levels ranging from "noobs" all the way up to "there will be a Greek god named after him when the night is over" so regardless of YOUR skill level, you probably fit in somewhere in between those.

Did you hear that? What was that sound? *ITS 17.5 THUNDER COMING YOUR WAY!!!!* Yep, that's right. 17.5 will be in full force at IRCR this Friday night. Think you got what it takes to pilot one of these rockets around an indoor track?! Well come out and put your machine up against some local and regional hot shoes. The phone is ringing and it's call for Lanny, JW, Reggio, Franklin, Steger, Cody, Jonesy, Adam, Cody A, Ed, Chris and other people that I don't know who you are!! Bring out your equipment and SHOW us how good you really are. 

The callouts have been made, the only question now is "will you answer the call and prove that YOU are the best or will you hide and run to mama because the thunder is too scary for you to face...." (Imagine all of that said in a really deep narrators voice)

BAM!


----------



## FrankNitti

Nick,
Your one hell of a Promoter, LOL.... If I can remember where I put my gear :surpriseyeah, it’s been that long since I ran it) I’ll be there for some USGT. (Too lazy to convert to 17.5)


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Role Call for 17.5TC Friday. I plan on racing mine and I think Reggio might be in town to come out and run some too. Need two or three more to commit.


Count me in. I will be well off the pace with the ole TC 6.1 that I have not ran for over a year, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well Ed I am not so sure how many will be there, I think Lanny and Nick are MIA this week and Reggio is 75% at this point so at best it would be just three of us that I know of so hopefully someone else comes out of the woodwork. I will for sure let you know of my intentions tomorrow evening and hopefully Reggio can up the probability and others decide to run 17.5TC. Thats the best info I have on that at this time.

Oh yeah, Thanks Nick for pumping up the events.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> Well Ed I am not so sure how many will be there, I think Lanny and Nick are MIA this week and Reggio is 75% at this point so at best it would be just three of us that I know of so hopefully someone else comes out of the woodwork. I will for sure let you know of my intentions tomorrow evening and hopefully Reggio can up the probability and others decide to run 17.5TC. Thats the best info I have on that at this time.
> 
> Oh yeah, Thanks Nick for pumping up the events.


Hook me up with a ride and I'll run 17.5 as a class filler... ?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well alright then. Ed bring it out. Reggio said he was in and now Chuck Ray too. Who else wants to run 17.5TC Friday night?:woohoo:


----------



## TEAM PBR

I have a 17.5 motor, a mazda body and some softish sorex tires of some sort here. I could put one together but I'm not certain anyone wants to see the carnage that would soon follow. But if yall need a field filler let me know and I'll change my serpent over to a 17.5?


----------



## microed

Here's Chucky! said:


> Hook me up with a ride and I'll run 17.5 as a class filler... ?


LOL, you have more cars than anyone I know!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> LOL, you have more cars than anyone I know!


I know but none ready for 17.5, who would think right? ?


----------



## crispy

I've got the 17.5 in the Spec-R, what is the correct FDR?

Also, I don't have tires. Anyone have a set of tires?


----------



## pitchblack26

So Nick, are you bringing your boy with his slash THIS friday?


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> So Nick, are you bringing your boy with his slash THIS friday?


Ironically, I'm going to be out this Friday and next Friday, so NO.

I didn't want to add that part to my promotion of this Friday, I figured it might be counter-intuitive. 

I'll be back in full force on 7/15 and he will be there with his Slash ready to go. 

I have a 17.5 motor if anyone needs one for this Friday. But, the only kicker will be you will have to come to me to get it either today or tomorrow. Sounds like we have a lot of interest going on!


----------



## Inspector100

*Tires for 17.5 TC*



crispy said:


> I've got the 17.5 in the Spec-R, what is the correct FDR?
> 
> Also, I don't have tires. Anyone have a set of tires?



We have couple sets of Sweep 32's at Hobbytown (north store). Not as good as 28's, but maybe they will be good with extra sauce +soaking time. Cost $29.99


----------



## ThrottleKing

Yeah we normally run Sorex 28's but if Reggio and I are the only ones with them, then we will run 32's to make it more fair since the 28's let you get around way more aggressive than the 32's will allow you to on that surface. The great thing about Slots is its open tire in TC so you can use what ever rubber tire you like. Too bad we dont run foams anymore.LOL


----------



## crispy

Inspector100 said:


> We have couple sets of Sweep 32's at Hobbytown (north store). Not as good as 28's, but maybe they will be good with extra sauce +soaking time. Cost $29.99


Thanks, but I'm a field filler. Not spending $30 to run this car.

I have it put back together, with my old ThunderPower in it. New spur with a 3.8 FDR. Body fits so I'm good to go. Will NOT be competitive...


----------



## TEAM PBR

I'll field fill with you crispy. Mines a conglomeration of random parts and a body that have come on other cars Id bought over time slapped on to my eryx 3.0 that I had only just started testing in vta. I forsee broken parts in my future?


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Thanks, but I'm a field filler. Not spending $30 to run this car.
> 
> I have it put back together, with my old ThunderPower in it. New spur with a 3.8 FDR. Body fits so I'm good to go. Will NOT be competitive...





TEAM PBR said:


> I'll field fill with you crispy. Mines a conglomeration of random parts and a body that have come on other cars Id bought over time slapped on to my eryx 3.0 that I had only just started testing in vta. I forsee broken parts in my future?


Crispy, Does it have the green rotor or red rotor in it? Turn that thing to 35-40* Start out at 4.10 FDR 

PBR, if I can be of any help don't hesitate to ask. I don't want to see you break your car. I hope you like it and others like it too. Hopefully we can get the class revived again to what it once was in Indy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got a dusty 17.5 (Jeremiah's ooooold TC5). But I'm out of town this Friday. If 17.5 comes back regular I can have one on the track for me/or and others to race. IndyRCRacer has made it go fast and well. So I know it's an ok car.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks Jw. I'll see how it drives then probably come begging for help. What usually causes broken parts for me is the driver being distracted or making a mistake so a driver mod is what I need most im sure but I'll put it down and try to stay out of the way.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I put a post on the Indy RC page about 17.5 running Friday also. Shake the bushes! 

http://www.facebook.com/IndyRC


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Crispy, Does it have the green rotor or red rotor in it? Turn that thing to 35-40* Start out at 4.10 FDR


Green rotor I believe. Timing already right at 35. 4.05 FDR.

I have 3.0* rear toe in, should I go 3.5?


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Also, I don't have tires. Anyone have a set of tires?


I have a set of Jaco blues you can use. Not the optimal tire for IndyRC surface, but they work okay as long as you stay in the groove.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> I have a set of Jaco blues you can use. Not the optimal tire for IndyRC surface, but they work okay as long as you stay in the groove.


Thanks. I have an old set of those Gravity wheels/tires on there now. No idea what those will be like.


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> I have a set of Jaco blues you can use. Not the optimal tire for IndyRC surface, but they work okay as long as you stay in the groove.


stay in the groove lol


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> stay in the groove lol


I was wondering if anyone was going to go there. Thanks Cody!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Fun night of racing! Nick missed a good one. Close competition throughout the fields. Made my usgt debut and was slow as expected but had fun skating around with those dudes. Almost made my 17.5 debut as well but chickened out at the last minute as my thrown together in the middle of the night car didn't look so good in the light of day but I'll work on it and be a field filler whenever those guys come to play. Have a great 4th of July weekend dudes?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sign ups are open for the USVTA SOUTHERN NATS. 

I just finished signing up. Who else is going?


----------



## pitchblack26

Still up in the air about it


----------



## Matt P.

Man I miss racing with you guys. All this talk of bringing back 17.5 makes it worse. ugh

Honestly, I would race in any class if that mean actually getting to race for once.

Darn work and responsibilities always getting in the way.


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> Man I miss racing with you guys. All this talk of bringing back 17.5 makes it worse. ugh
> 
> Honestly, I would race in any class if that mean actually getting to race for once.
> 
> Darn work and responsibilities always getting in the way.


There has been a resurgence of Parma Cudas since you've been gone. One even won VTA last week.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Parma Cuda!!!! ?


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> Parma Cuda!!!! ?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Kinda makes one wonder if there is an advantage to one body over another or maybe just a specific body can suit a person's driving style making it seem as if there's an advantage cause that cardboard box or flying brick or whatever you want to call the parma cuda was fast all night long and didn't appear to be suffering any aero related disadvantage. They are really square but when painted in a manner that breaks them up they do look good.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Sign ups are open for the USVTA SOUTHERN NATS. I just finished signing up. Who else is going?


I received a message from Myron over the weekend saying that he hoped that the Indiana racers would attend again this year. With the scale NATS out this year, he thinks the Southern Nationals will be huge. 

I'm hoping to go, but its too far out for me to know for sure with family/work schedules.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I received a message from Myron over the weekend saying that he hoped that the Indiana racers would attend again this year. With the scale NATS out this year, he thinks the Southern Nationals will be huge.
> 
> I'm hoping to go, but its too far out for me to know for sure with family/work schedules.


I quit going because I always get stuck in the barn. Last time was the worst, A/C didn't work worth a crap (I understand that is fixed) and I was three to a side with no chair that was tall enough to sit. So I stood for two days.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It is a great time and I hope that you guys can make it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I quit going because I always get stuck in the barn. Last time was the worst, A/C didn't work worth a crap (I understand that is fixed) and I was three to a side with no chair that was tall enough to sit. So I stood for two days.


So is that a no? 

:grin2:


----------



## TEAM PBR

I won't be able to make it this week so marshaling should be easier.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> It is a great time and I hope that you guys can make it.


Sitting inside, bored to death, and sniffing traction compound for three days just doesn't have the same appeal to me as it did when I was younger. :laugh:


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> I won't be able to make it this week so marshaling should be easier.[/Q
> 
> I cant make it Friday either.Got some things to do.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Trinity 24K 25.5 is on the ROAR Approved list now


----------



## jgullo53

ThrottleKing said:


> Trinity 24K 25.5 is on the ROAR Approved list now


I wish this could have waited a couple more months...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I wouldn't worry too much about the motors, as far as I can tell they are all going to have their sweet spots. I have been tinkering and so far the Novak Boss has yielded the best results in my opinion. That said I know the Novaks will be gone sooner than later so a good investment would be a motor analyzer, it helped me (thanks Nick) pick up the 2/10th's I was always off. A good setup goes a long way, along with driving well and mistake free (knowing when to race and let someone go helps too) but on all of the motors I have none of the timing marks are 100% accurate. Couple getting the right motor output and gearing was the final piece of the puzzle for me but as always, sometimes your the statue and sometimes your the pigeon so just try to have fun. 

SkyRC SK-500020 Sky RC Brushless Motor Analyzer

TrackStar Brushless Motor Analyser

GForce Motor Analyzer « Big Squid RC ? News, Reviews, Videos, and More!


----------



## jgullo53

Here's Chucky! said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the motors, as far as I can tell they are all going to have their sweet spots. I have been tinkering and so far the Novak Boss has yielded the best results in my opinion. That said I know the Novaks will be gone sooner than later so a good investment would be a motor analyzer, it helped me (thanks Nick) pick up the 2/10th's I was always off. A good setup goes a long way, along with driving well and mistake free (knowing when to race and let someone go helps too) but on all of the motors I have none of the timing marks are 100% accurate. Couple getting the right motor output and gearing was the final piece of the puzzle for me but as always, sometimes your the statue and sometimes your the pigeon so just try to have fun.
> 
> SkyRC SK-500020 Sky RC Brushless Motor Analyzer
> 
> TrackStar Brushless Motor Analyser
> 
> GForce Motor Analyzer « Big Squid RC ? News, Reviews, Videos, and More!


ya i completely agree best motor doesnt promise a podium finish, but being an oval racer for years, motor plays a HUGE game. taking a novak SS vs a D4 and your going to be a lap or two off even with the best of the best behind the wheel...


----------



## jkaetz

Here's Chucky! said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the motors, as far as I can tell they are all going to have their sweet spots. I have been tinkering and so far the Novak Boss has yielded the best results in my opinion. That said I know the Novaks will be gone sooner than later so a good investment would be a motor analyzer, it helped me (thanks Nick) pick up the 2/10th's I was always off. A good setup goes a long way, along with driving well and mistake free (knowing when to race and let someone go helps too) but on all of the motors I have none of the timing marks are 100% accurate. Couple getting the right motor output and gearing was the final piece of the puzzle for me but as always, sometimes your the statue and sometimes your the pigeon so just try to have fun.
> 
> SkyRC SK-500020 Sky RC Brushless Motor Analyzer
> 
> TrackStar Brushless Motor Analyser
> 
> GForce Motor Analyzer « Big Squid RC ? News, Reviews, Videos, and More!


For the uninitiated, how does one determine the sweet spot for a motor? I know that general consensus seems to be that the Novak's is around 50° of timing advance and drawing about 6 amps of power but how was this determined?


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> For the uninitiated, how does one determine the sweet spot for a motor? I know that general consensus seems to be that the Novak's is around 50° of timing advance and drawing about 6 amps of power but how was this determined?


I am wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like I will be able to race tonight. That gives you guys another car to pass for sure. And, Kyle says he wants to race tonight too! Dad wins over girlfriend? Whoa! Of course, the day is still young...


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Looks like I will be able to race tonight. That gives you guys another car to pass for sure. And, Kyle says he wants to race tonight too! Dad wins over girlfriend? Whoa! Of course, the day is still young...


You sure in isn't her daddy telling Kyle it would be wise for him to go race tonight.:surprise: LOL Just kidding, he is a good kid.


----------



## TEAM PBR

jkaetz said:


> For the uninitiated, how does one determine the sweet spot for a motor? I know that general consensus seems to be that the Novak's is around 50° of timing advance and drawing about 6 amps of power but how was this determined?


Without one of the analysers Chuck listed or even the more expensive trinity version I think one could fool with timing of a motor indefinitely and possibly never hit the "sweet spot". I'm sure there's some big long scientific explanation to the 6amp recommendation but I don't know it. It will however certainly put you in the ballpark as we've already witnessed that first hand over the last month. What I've found on my machine is once above 7amps you aren't making enough gains to justify the extra current draw or heat generated therefore showing you've gone beyond the motors point of being efficient. Each motor does seem to vary a little bit within the same manufacturer so it's not set in stone and I've tested a few different brands now and can say that some seem to be high torque/ low rpm motors while others are more high rpm/ low torque motors with the average being in between, I'm not certain in vta at indy rc one would be better than another but each would then require slightly different gearing to create the same on track results.
It all seems like alot of effort for a toy car hobby but now I don't blame my car for not having speed cause it's there most weeks once I gear to the track just the driver hits too much stuff to be a contender. Hope turnout was good this week and fun was had by all. I'll be back to play either this upcoming Friday or the following.


----------



## jkaetz

TEAM PBR said:


> Without one of the analysers Chuck listed or even the more expensive trinity version I think one could fool with timing of a motor indefinitely and possibly never hit the "sweet spot". I'm sure there's some big long scientific explanation to the 6amp recommendation but I don't know it. It will however certainly put you in the ballpark as we've already witnessed that first hand over the last month. What I've found on my machine is once above 7amps you aren't making enough gains to justify the extra current draw or heat generated therefore showing you've gone beyond the motors point of being efficient. Each motor does seem to vary a little bit within the same manufacturer so it's not set in stone and I've tested a few different brands now and can say that some seem to be high torque/ low rpm motors while others are more high rpm/ low torque motors with the average being in between, I'm not certain in vta at indy rc one would be better than another but each would then require slightly different gearing to create the same on track results.
> It all seems like alot of effort for a toy car hobby but now I don't blame my car for not having speed cause it's there most weeks once I gear to the track just the driver hits too much stuff to be a contender. Hope turnout was good this week and fun was had by all. I'll be back to play either this upcoming Friday or the following.


Right, I was wondering what one looks for when they do have a motor analyzer.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jkaetz said:


> Right, I was wondering what one looks for when they do have a motor analyzer.


I would like to know the same, only thing I have been pointed toward pertaining to VTA is get the motor to draw 6 amps but without having to have a decoder it would be nice to know in lamens terms what else to look for? I don't have time to figure out or micromanage my RC racing, I barely get enough time to build and paint which is my favorite thing about the hobby so I'm just going to stick to having fun but I know there are a lot great drivers in Indy that never win. Wish there was someway to make it a level playing field where everyone had the exact same stuff but that is impossible.

Toy cars!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> You sure in isn't her daddy telling Kyle it would be wise for him to go race tonight.:surprise: LOL Just kidding, he is a good kid.


Funny thing is she came with him! She drives pretty well too because she enjoys gaming. She was doing well with my TT-01 that I brought for her to try. Don't think she's a future racer, but it was cool. Kyle did pretty well. Wasn't rusty at all which thought he would be.


----------



## RollingChicane

Howdy everyone! I'm back from my 2 week furlough and ready to go. How was the racing last week? Decent turnout?

What do we have cooking for this week? Anybody going to run 17.5? I'll plan on bringing my car so I can run it if needed. 

What about Slash racing? My kid is out again this week but definitely be in for the following week. Anybody else interested in this class or did it get squashed?


----------



## crispy

I'm out for three weeks in a row. I can bring a Slash and a son when I get back.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Right, I was wondering what one looks for when they do have a motor analyzer.


No clue if this is right or not but when I threw my motors on the analyzer, I tried to work in 5° increments and noted the RPM vs Amp draw and KV. I plugged everything into an excel spreadsheet and plotted out the KV vs Amp draw and you could see a notable "stair-step" on the graph. I tried to set my motors just short of the "stair-step" as the additional amp draw was not worth the minor increase in RPM.

Biggest thing I noticed was that I wasn't falling off pace at halfway through my run. My motor was always fast at the start but by the middle of the main I was 0.8 off my fast laps. Now I'm typically 0.1 or 0.2 off my fast lap vs my top 20. 

Again, not sure if this is right or coincidence but it seems to have worked for me. I also found that every brand of motor was really different. Some motors I saw a step at 3 amps and some at 12.5 amps. I also don't pay a bit of attention to "can timing" as it was never accurate. 

One other interesting thing I found during the process.... On my R1 motor, it was always hot and always sounded weird but performed fairly good inspite of those oddities. When I put it on the analyzer, specifically looking at the sensor phases, I had a TWENTY degree variation in sensor timing! Meaning, my "B" sensor was reading 60° and my "A" sensor was reading 50° and my "C" sensor was reading 70° and sometimes going so high it would error out. I bought a new sensor board and swapped it out and no more heat issues and no more weird sounds. You should expect to see less than a +/-2° variation from high to low on the sensors. Excellent motors will be dead on across all 3 sensors.

Ultimately, if you can get a motor analyzer, get one and tinker around with it. They are pretty cool for about a week or so and then all your motors are tested and set and you probably won't touch it again unless you smoke a motor or buy a new one (ie, 25.5 motor from a new manufacturer for VTA!). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## crispy

Since you don't need yours for a while, how about leasing it out?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I'm out for three weeks in a row. I can bring a Slash and a son when I get back.


When you come back, we will all be running the Daytona Prototype bodies on our cars....and even our slashes..... I heard they were going to allow them on VTA cars too because all the new 25.5 motors are so much faster when paired up with the 6000MAH batteries, specifically the high voltage 7.6V batteries that everyone is going to charge to the max and sneak in..... I have 10 of them coming along with a new charger to charge at 50 amps....I also have a bunch of green/gold/ugly paint coming so I can steal your colors! BAM!!!


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Since you don't need yours for a while, how about leasing it out?


I was using a leased one myself! I didn't want to spend the money, ha!


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Since you don't need yours for a while, how about leasing it out?


I'd be more than happy to help anyone look at their motor if we can get someone with an analyzer to bring it one night. I can hang back afterwards and toy around with it. I could bring a laptop and throw the numbers in excel on the spot.

Might be a neat test and tune session for anyone that wanted to hang out. 

It would be absolutely cool to throw on all the different brands of 25.5 motors and see what we can find out from the analyzer. I know we have Novak and Motiv's. Anybody else have a TS or Trinity?


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> I'd be more than happy to help anyone look at their motor if we can get someone with an analyzer to bring it one night. I can hang back afterwards and toy around with it. I could bring a laptop and throw the numbers in excel on the spot.
> 
> Might be a neat test and tune session for anyone that wanted to hang out.
> 
> It would be absolutely cool to throw on all the different brands of 25.5 motors and see what we can find out from the analyzer. I know we have Novak and Motiv's. Anybody else have a TS or Trinity?


I'm down to hang out afterwards and use someone's motor analyzer! :grin2: I can enter all my stats into excel on my phone. :nerd:

PS: Does no one go to the bar after race night? Can we test motors at the bar? :laugh:


----------



## CPW

Does anyone know what size screws and nuts come with bodies like the PF J71 to attach the nose? M2x6mm? 2.5x6mm?


----------



## crispy

Probably the 2.5s. Usually the blue aluminum. You'll want the aluminum screws and plastic nuts for the weight savings.


----------



## TEAM PBR

jkaetz said:


> Right, I was wondering what one looks for when they do have a motor analyzer.


I'm using basically the same method as nick plotting it out and finding the point at where its gains seem to fall off but I've doing it all by hand and a #2 pencil so his way sounds easier.


----------



## CPW

crispy said:


> Probably the 2.5s. Usually the blue aluminum. You'll want the aluminum screws and plastic nuts for the weight savings.


Cool thx. I was eyeballing blue ones because they match this forthcoming paint job. I hadn't considered plastic nuts, but that makes sense. I'm going to be hard pressed to hit 1450 in August.


----------



## crispy

Yeah, titanium screw kit and turnbuckles, but I'll likely just run at 1470 ish.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Yeah, titanium screw kit and turnbuckles, but I'll likely just run at 1470 ish.


Trinity has a killer LCG battery that is 5300HV and about 270g

I do have the titanium screw kits and aluminum turnbuckles on my R11's and I have had to add 25-30g to get them back to 1380 and I use a 300g battery. Some may say its silly to spend money to lose weight just to add it back on but I can now choose where to place the weight and keep it all down low. Might only shave a tenth or two but it makes it easier to drive and more consistent lap after lap. 

Crispy that ARS rear end costs about 20g more than the standard rear end and the titanium screw kit will shave another 22g and you can shave an additional 24g by adding the ARC aluminum turnbuckles and aluminum shock balls and swaybar ballstuds. stick with the steel ballstuds on the tierod ends. Avid makes titanium 4.9 ballstuds if you want to go that route.


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> It would be absolutely cool to throw on all the different brands of 25.5 motors and see what we can find out from the analyzer. I know we have Novak and Motiv's. Anybody else have a TS or Trinity?


Last Friday Houston and I had a good 1-2 vta run, my novak and his Motiv were 8.1 to 8.0 fast lap in the main. I believe one can be competitive with a novak.

I would suggest that on super high bite carpet the Motive will be able to pull longer/harder as that rotor is a good 20% stronger.


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> Trinity has a killer LCG 5300HV


Wait...so Trinity is calling their 7.4v batteries "HV" when other manufacturer's "HV" batteries are the 7.6v? I hope clubs start to tech batteries every single heat. I can't believe that ROAR is going to soon legalize these 7.6v (charge to 8.7v) batteries and still try to enforce the 8.4v rule. Opening up a can of worms, specially for club race days. 0.3v is a massive advantage towards the end of a race.


----------



## microed

Matt P. said:


> Wait...so Trinity is calling their 7.4v batteries "HV" when other manufacturer's "HV" batteries are the 7.6v? I hope clubs start to tech batteries every single heat.


I too, think that battery voltage must now be a normal part of any tech. Having said that, I think that point needs to be very visible at the track with a few signs along with any other rules, especially track specific rules. Kind of hard to know what the rules are once you get to the track unless it is on the wall somewhere that I have not seen. 

I think I will be back on the 29th.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Wait...so Trinity is calling their 7.4v batteries "HV" when other manufacturer's "HV" batteries are the 7.6v? I hope clubs start to tech batteries every single heat. I can't believe that ROAR is going to soon legalize these 7.6v (charge to 8.7v) batteries and still try to enforce the 8.4v rule. Opening up a can of worms, specially for club race days. 0.3v is a massive advantage towards the end of a race.


I think the 7.6 batts are supposed to be called LiHV ROAR still mandates 8.4 max voltage for racing. Guys know the rules and if they need to cheat to feel good about themselves they will but I think most are honorable enough to not cheat. Some chargers dont have as accurate cutoff rates as others but are never usually over 8.44 or 4.22


----------



## microed

I was tinkering around VTA cars to see how much I could reduce the weight to get down to the new limit and I was able to get my old TC3 down to 1455 grams. My other two cars are stuck at around 1500 grams.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I'd be more than happy to help anyone look at their motor if we can get someone with an analyzer to bring it one night. I can hang back afterwards and toy around with it. I could bring a laptop and throw the numbers in excel on the spot.
> 
> Might be a neat test and tune session for anyone that wanted to hang out.
> 
> It would be absolutely cool to throw on all the different brands of 25.5 motors and see what we can find out from the analyzer. I know we have Novak and Motiv's. Anybody else have a TS or Trinity?


Might be a good club meeting workshop next fall/winter for Hoosier RC Racers?

By the way, we have purchased the Hobbytown track system. Trying to find a date on my schedule for a fall on-road race. Living in Hendricks county, I'm aware of a couple of really nice paved areas we can use, but they wouldn't be centrally located. Anyone aware of a nice spot and owner we could approach for a race location? We could do it as part of a retail promotion too like HHGregg if that helps. Discount Tire is one lead.


----------



## RollingChicane

So what kind of interest do we have brewing out there this week?

Matt - you have posted at least twice now in the past couple of weeks. That means you are REQUIRED to come race this week. Sorry, rules are rules and you need to dust off your cars, get out your AM/FM frequency flag and clip it on your transmitter and come race with us, after all, it HAS been a long time since you came out and put the hurtin on us. AND, bring Ed with you!

AquaRacer - you gonna show up this week?

Sounds like Mr. Steger showed up last week. You going to be able to make it 3 in a row?!

Mr. Franklin - It's been a while since we have raced each other and we always have a great time with bumper to bumper racing. Can I guilt you into coming out and embarrassing the rest of us?!!?

Lanny - I won't even ask.....I know the answer.....

How bout the rest of ya'll? 

I'm in the mood for a huge crowd on Friday night with lots of fun racing. I've been soaking up the sun and sand for two weeks and ready to get back to rc racing. I should be there early on Friday so if anyone needs help with anything, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

In Ohio on Friday for work. Won't get back until like 8 PM. 

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

C'mon Friday!


----------



## Matt P.

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Might be a good club meeting workshop next fall/winter for Hoosier RC Racers?
> 
> By the way, we have purchased the Hobbytown track system. Trying to find a date on my schedule for a fall on-road race. Living in Hendricks county, I'm aware of a couple of really nice paved areas we can use, but they wouldn't be centrally located. Anyone aware of a nice spot and owner we could approach for a race location? We could do it as part of a retail promotion too like HHGregg if that helps. Discount Tire is one lead.


I believe the huge parking lot in front of the Avon Target strip was just repaved not too long ago. The Avon HHGregg uses the same parking lot. I wonder if you could get with your HHGregg contacts and ask about a monthly or bi-monthly races. That wouldn't be too far out from Indy for most people.


----------



## Matt P.

RollingChicane said:


> Matt - you have posted at least twice now in the past couple of weeks. That means you are REQUIRED to come race this week. Sorry, rules are rules and you need to dust off your cars, get out your AM/FM frequency flag and clip it on your transmitter and come race with us, after all, it HAS been a long time since you came out and put the hurtin on us. AND, bring Ed with you!


I wish I could, I really do. My work schedule prohibits me from racing on Friday's. I'm lobbying to change my schedule, so that may change.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> So what kind of interest do we have brewing out there this week?.


I should be there this week so everyone wear your best running shoes for marshaling ?


----------



## pitchblack26

We can plan on Slash next Friday. I can field 2 of them with a possibility of 2 more


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Matt P. said:


> I believe the huge parking lot in front of the Avon Target strip was just repaved not too long ago. The Avon HHGregg uses the same parking lot. I wonder if you could get with your HHGregg contacts and ask about a monthly or bi-monthly races. That wouldn't be too far out from Indy for most people.


That a really good idea! And, the track is being stored in Avon now, so its a short haul to get it there. Thanks for the suggestion. The developer that owns the center will have to OK it, but I bet HHGregg can help.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> So what kind of interest do we have brewing out there this week?


I'll be there. I've been tweaking the car all week, gunning for a B main win :grin2:

I'm trying to get a couple of my friends to show up and get them hooked on the crack that is RC racing. I'm not sure if that will be this week though.


----------



## RollingChicane

Matt P. said:


> I wish I could, I really do. My work schedule prohibits me from racing on Friday's. I'm lobbying to change my schedule, so that may change.


Go ahead and send my your supervisor's name and phone number. I'll make sure you get Friday night off....but be forewarned...you might end up having a LOT of days off after that......

I'm just here to help!:lol:


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> We can plan on Slash next Friday. I can field 2 of them with a possibility of 2 more


I'm game for that. My kid(s) will field at least 1.


----------



## TEAM PBR

pitchblack26 said:


> We can plan on Slash next Friday. I can field 2 of them with a possibility of 2 more


Anytime I'm at the track I'll have one with me


----------



## jgullo53

Matt P. said:


> Wait...so Trinity is calling their 7.4v batteries "HV" when other manufacturer's "HV" batteries are the 7.6v? I hope clubs start to tech batteries every single heat. I can't believe that ROAR is going to soon legalize these 7.6v (charge to 8.7v) batteries and still try to enforce the 8.4v rule. Opening up a can of worms, specially for club race days. 0.3v is a massive advantage towards the end of a race.


in the "august" edition of RC car action, one of the editors ran the 7.6v pack vs a standard one and had consistent laps that were .5 faster on the hotlap than the standard pack...


----------



## ThrottleKing

jgullo53 said:


> in the "august" edition of RC car action, one of the editors ran the 7.6v pack vs a standard one and had consistent laps that were .5 faster on the hotlap than the standard pack...


Max allowed voltage for racing is still 8.40v There shouldn't be an issue unless people are cheating.


----------



## jgullo53

Correct, but if you do a full charge on a 7.6 pack, then discharge to 8.40 and 1 to tech, by the time it goes through tech it will creep back up to over 8.44...


----------



## RollingChicane

*What is the "proper" way to dispose of Lipo batteries?*

I'm pretty sure I DIDN'T do it the right way yesterday and it was both spectacular and scary to think about one of these things going up in your house!

I hated to get rid of batteries that "seemed" to work fine although they were puffed so much the case was split. Despite several taping attempts, it was more than I was comfortable with so I went outside and popped them. Ended up destroying 3 batteries BUT after seeing them go up, I'd much rather have them burn up on my terms than to go up on their own terms!

Maybe a reminder to everyone out their to check out the condition of your batteries so you don't have an unplanned "cookout"!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> *What is the "proper" way to dispose of Lipo batteries?*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I DIDN'T do it the right way yesterday and it was both spectacular and scary to think about one of these things going up in your house!
> 
> I hated to get rid of batteries that "seemed" to work fine although they were puffed so much the case was split. Despite several taping attempts, it was more than I was comfortable with so I went outside and popped them. Ended up destroying 3 batteries BUT after seeing them go up, I'd much rather have them burn up on my terms than to go up on their own terms!
> 
> Maybe a reminder to everyone out their to check out the condition of your batteries so you don't have an unplanned "cookout"!


Submerge in salt water for two weeks then toss them.

Proper Disposal of Lithium Polymer (LiPo) Batteries | RC Soup

You could probably still do this with yours before tossing them in the trash. Your way sounds much more fun though.


----------



## microed

jgullo53 said:


> Correct, but if you do a full charge on a 7.6 pack, then discharge to 8.40 and 1 to tech, by the time it goes through tech it will creep back up to over 8.44...


It will be back down to 8.40 before you get to the first turn.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Yeah, not gonna make it tonight. Have fun, hope theres alot of racers there. Will try to make it next week but who knows


----------



## ThrottleKing

Wow, Friday night at Indy R/C was the only on-road club race last night within 100mi and no one has posted anything about it good or bad. I couldnt make it but I am curious.


----------



## jgullo53

microed said:


> It will be back down to 8.40 before you get to the first turn.


im still willing to put money down that you take those two packs, both discharged at the same amperage down to the same voltage, the 7.6v pack is going to have a clear advantage, i could be wrong, but i doubt it >...


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Wow, Friday night at Indy R/C was the only on-road club race last night within 100mi and no one has posted anything about it good or bad. I couldnt make it but I am curious.


Friday night was fun. We had 11 VTA and 8 USGT. Neat thing was we had 3 new people there, two of which ran VTA and one who ran both classes. The pace of the overall night was just about perfect with enough time to charge but not so much that it was boring. Competition was fun and fairly close as well. We had an A and B in both classes. 

Congrats to Tyler Thomas for bumping to the A. He drove a great and clean race in both the A and B! Zuma and Chris has some very fast VTA laps in the main but trouble found them a couple times but their overall fast lap, top 5 and top 10 show that either of them were capable of bringing home the win.

USGT was another hot lap main with some very fast laps being thrown down. Houston had the car to beat with fast and deadly consistent laps but fell out of contention at lap 25. He definitely wins the hard luck award of the night..... Tad, Zuma and Rob all have fast car as well. Rob continues to do the AX Russian walk of shame after most races (ie, walking the track looking for parts that decided to defect to the US during the race) but when/once the car stays together, he will definitely be a contender for the win.

The track layout was actually very good last night. Initially looking at it, it didn't appear to challenging but the right side of the track was a slow, technnical section and proved to be challenging to carry speed through. 

It was great to see all the new folks out there and when combined with all the "regulars" that were MIA, we should be able to represent RC racing in the Indy area with pride and numbers!

Already looking forward to next week!


----------



## jgullo53

RollingChicane said:


> Friday night was fun. We had 11 VTA and 8 USGT. Neat thing was we had 3 new people there, two of which ran VTA and one who ran both classes. The pace of the overall night was just about perfect with enough time to charge but not so much that it was boring. Competition was fun and fairly close as well. We had an A and B in both classes.
> 
> Congrats to Tyler Thomas for bumping to the A. He drove a great and clean race in both the A and B! Zuma and Chris has some very fast VTA laps in the main but trouble found them a couple times but their overall fast lap, top 5 and top 10 show that either of them were capable of bringing home the win.
> 
> USGT was another hot lap main with some very fast laps being thrown down. Houston had the car to beat with fast and deadly consistent laps but fell out of contention at lap 25. He definitely wins the hard luck award of the night..... Tad, Zuma and Rob all have fast car as well. Rob continues to do the AX Russian walk of shame after most races (ie, walking the track looking for parts that decided to defect to the US during the race) but when/once the car stays together, he will definitely be a contender for the win.
> 
> The track layout was actually very good last night. Initially looking at it, it didn't appear to challenging but the right side of the track was a slow, technnical section and proved to be challenging to carry speed through.
> 
> It was great to see all the new folks out there and when combined with all the "regulars" that were MIA, we should be able to represent RC racing in the Indy area with pride and numbers!
> 
> Already looking forward to next week!


im still hoping to make it on the race thats 12 days away, as long as the place im going to lets us out on time haha, hope there is these kinda numbers then...


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> The track layout was actually very good last night. Initially looking at it, it didn't appear to challenging but the right side of the track was a slow, technnical section and proved to be challenging to carry speed through.


Yeah, the right side of the track was killing me all night. I had one hot lap where I took it really fast, but could never quite find a fast groove through it.

My car was really good all night and there was some fun racing. I was slowest of the fast group, rather than fastest of the slow group. Progress! Lol.


----------



## RollingChicane

Alright boys.....look at your calendars and reserve one the final two Friday's to bring your cars out and get your final runs in under the current rules so you can benchmark how much the new rules effect your car.

For anyone who may not be fully aware of the changes, on 8/1 a new set of rules will take effect for USGT and VTA. The biggest impact that effects the cars will be weight changes.

VTA - min weight will drop from 1550 to 1450 and the MAH limit will move from 5000 to 6000. There are new 25.5 motors that are approved for VTA as well.

USGT - min weight will drop from 1450 to 1380. There are new body rules as well but up to the track owner for final direction.

There might be some additional changes out there in the rules that I have forgotten but these are the "biggies".

So, bring out your rides and run them at the current weight and then be sure to come out on 8/5 at the new lighter weight and see how the reduced weigh effects your ride.

Also new starting THIS WEEK will be Slash on-road (no jumps). Most of us have Slashes and/or kids. Doug has said we will begin to run these on Friday night so long as we have 4 entries. Unofficial discussion sounds like we will have a LOT of interest in Slash on-road. This is a great opportunity to have our kids get involved on Friday night (more marshals!) as well as adults, creating more family and fun time. 

Polish up those Slashes (be sure to knock the dirt off!!), wax up your VTA muscle cars and do whatever you do to USGT cars and make plans now to be there on Friday!


----------



## dirt42fan

I just wanted to give a shout out to you all for making me feel welcomed this weekend. Having never run a carpet track I had trouble figuring out traction thing then I started turning too early and hitting tubes (alot). I broke my VTA car and did not run the Bmain. Got 2nd in the B for USGT but chose not to be in the way and let you guys race it out. It was a true challenge. I guess I am spoiled running that big wide open track up here. 
I did not realize you still ran the Prototype bodies, I would have rather killed that body than my new camaro LOL. 
Keep up the great work and it was fun racing with you all!


----------



## RollingChicane

dirt42fan said:


> I just wanted to give a shout out to you all for making me feel welcomed this weekend....QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Dirt42fan - I didn't know that was you pitted over to the side. You had some really nice looking cars. It was good having you come out. Will you be back again any time soon? Our track is pretty low traction for USGT so it takes a few times to get the set up down. Hopefully we will see you again. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## RollingChicane

Ha, it would be a hoot to see 8 of these on the track at the same time. This is a Tamiya body on the TT01/02!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


>


I'd like to see that too. Looks cool. Would be a refreshing change over the huge deck lid spoiler/wing car classes


----------



## dirt42fan

RollingChicane said:


> dirt42fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to give a shout out to you all for making me feel welcomed this weekend....QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Dirt42fan - I didn't know that was you pitted over to the side. You had some really nice looking cars. It was good having you come out. Will you be back again any time soon? Our track is pretty low traction for USGT so it takes a few times to get the set up down. Hopefully we will see you again. Thanks for coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much. I was always taught if you cannot win alot, then you better look good trying!
> 
> I am from up near Joliet and was in town visiting a friend for the weekend. When I am in the area I always stop in (did oval on Thursday and raced off road last year).
Click to expand...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> Ha, it would be a hoot to see 8 of these on the track at the same time. This is a Tamiya body on the TT01/02!


I'm game, and unless there are any official Tamiya Rules, how about open modified with the only rule being you have to run any 26mm wheels with any 26mm rubber tire?

Can we get the bodies at Indy RC, if not, where?


----------



## TEAM PBR

For sure, nick since you posted the picture first can you find a part number for the body? I'm searching for them but a part number would speed things up.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> For sure, nick since you posted the picture first can you find a part number for the body? I'm searching for them but a part number would speed things up.


Ask and ye shall receive.....

From what I can tell, here are the key part numbers on this Rig.
51588 - Wheels
51589 - Tires
1825883 - Cab
1825882 - Bed

I searched these up and found several overseas distributors that carry them (although I did not dig far enough to check stock levels)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I would love that too!!!

Have TT-01...


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.....
> 
> From what I can tell, here are the key part numbers on this Rig.
> 51588 - Wheels
> 51589 - Tires
> 1825883 - Cab
> 1825882 - Bed
> 
> I searched these up and found several overseas distributors that carry them (although I did not dig far enough to check stock levels)


Looks like Mon-Tech also has a truck body as an FYI....


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Alright boys.....look at your calendars and reserve one the final two Friday's to bring your cars out and get your final runs in under the current rules so you can benchmark how much the new rules effect your car.....
> 
> ....Polish up those Slashes (be sure to knock the dirt off!!), wax up your VTA muscle cars and do whatever you do to USGT cars and make plans now to be there on Friday!


I was jotting down some numbers and names and I came up with about 15 "regulars" that were MIA on Friday night which make up an additional 24 entries. 

IF we were to all show up on the same night, we could easily field 43 cars between VTA and USGT. That is a HUGE field of cars!

That does NOT account for anyone running Slash. So....we could potentially field the largest club on-road race that I am aware of in the surrounding area. Not bad for our little old racetrack!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Maybe we need an official race with some trophies and promotion to get more to come out? Perhaps standard club racing isn't a draw? Not talking about anything to compete with the national events, just a local VTA/USGT/Other event. We used to do them at Indy RC.


----------



## TEAM PBR

While a trophy race wouldn't be a bad idea to possibly get attention I'm not sure the overall attendance would go up. Me personally I'd stay away as I'd assume that meant a higher entry fee. Add in seeing the ultra competitive side of local regulars Plus more top level competition from outside and the fun level sounds like it would be very low. I think for those of us from the middle to the back of the pack on a regular club night it'd be hard to find a reason to attend such an event as anything but a spectator unless there was raffle prizes for entrants or cool t-shirts with paid entry or something as just being there wouldnt sound any different than a weekly race. Though I would show up to watch all the "fast guys" put their cars on kill and get all butthurt with each other as would be the likely result.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I enjoy trophy races, but sometimes I just want to relax on a Friday and hang out with friends. 

Rather than have a trophy race, why not have a Friday Night On-Road Appreciation Event? It doesn't even need to be sponsored by Indy R/C raceway, but by all of us, the racers. Maybe we should get the busiest man in the R/C hobbies (Scott Black) to help coordinate our efforts along with the Hoosier R/C Racers club. 

I'd be willing to chip in the money I normally spend on fast food on Fridays towards buying pizza for everyone. If several people chipped in, we could easily get enough food for the whole crowd. No need to get drinks, since there is cold soda for $1 in the vending machines at the track.

Rather than podium trophies, we could raffle off prizes appropriate to the classes being run on Friday night. Some examples could be VTA wheels/tires or a non-prototype USGT body. We could also have some fun prizes that aren't related to on-track performance. 

We could also come up with some fun races for the end of the night, such as the reverse steering race that a few racers were surprisingly good at. I'm sure we could come up with some fun ideas that wouldn't damage/break any cars.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I like where Brian is going on a special night versus the trophy race. On a weekly basis what I think could help is inverting the fields for all mains. I think it would be more fun for everyone cause us slow guys get to feel what it's like to lead for a change and the fast guys have to make passes for position rather than just jumping out and holding on following each other around for 50 laps. In most weeks this would shake itself out within the first 10 laps but there's always the feeling of potential danger for the fast guys and the anxiety that goes with it and the excitement of leading which I'm sure releases some chemical in the brain for us slow dudes and I think that might help long term attendance cause every once in a while maybe the top guy or top 2 might have to be Marshalled getting to the front and then there's the possibility for a different winner vs most nights when you can look at the sheet after the first round and predict the mains with a high level of accuracy. Just a thought that might add excitement and get new racers to stick around more than a month.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I like where Brian is going with it too. Just a fun night with fellow racers. Cigars all around!

The Southern Nationals is open for registration by the way. Great spot with a big bunch of like-minded guys. Sure there's a few that take it so serious you wonder if they are having fun, but most are there because he love the look and fun of the classes. Crispy will tell you there have been some bad seats in the past, but Myron is trying to improve on that every year: 2016 U.S.VTA Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A. - RCSignup.com

Video from past event: 







Here's the article I wrote for RC Car Action on the Southern Nationals: http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/10/22/all-american-muscle-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody recognize this guy on the left?!? Looks like David placed 2nd overall in the Toledo onroad race with over 70 racers. Nice job David!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I enjoy trophy races, but sometimes I just want to relax on a Friday and hang out with friends.
> 
> Rather than have a trophy race, why not have a Friday Night On-Road Appreciation Event? It doesn't even need to be sponsored by Indy R/C raceway, but by all of us, the racers. Maybe we should get the busiest man in the R/C hobbies (Scott Black) to help coordinate our efforts along with the Hoosier R/C Racers club.
> 
> I'd be willing to chip in the money I normally spend on fast food on Fridays towards buying pizza for everyone. If several people chipped in, we could easily get enough food for the whole crowd. No need to get drinks, since there is cold soda for $1 in the vending machines at the track.
> 
> Rather than podium trophies, we could raffle off prizes appropriate to the classes being run on Friday night. Some examples could be VTA wheels/tires or a non-prototype USGT body. We could also have some fun prizes that aren't related to on-track performance.
> 
> We could also come up with some fun races for the end of the night, such as the reverse steering race that a few racers were surprisingly good at. I'm sure we could come up with some fun ideas that wouldn't damage/break any cars.


I'd gladly chip in however much needed to help put this fun night of racing together. 

I say we pick a date a few week out and then promote the heck out of it. I say we find some kind of cheesy prize for the winner of each class and they have to get the pic taken and posted on this forum (If Gary wins anything, I say the prize is a Miley Cyrus t-shirt!) 

Also, to PBR's comments earlier, I'd be game of an inverted start of something like that to mix things up in the main (even a reverse direction on the track).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Congratulations David!

Rolling, at my house, my daughters loved her back then. Kyle always called her, "Smiley Virus." LOL


----------



## chi_town_1956

Its probably for the best that you guys don't want a trophy race. You would be upset to see all the trophies come home to Harbor Hobbies.


----------



## regets ama

Inverted A Mains should be the norm.


----------



## Inspector100

Here's Chucky! said:


> I'm game, and unless there are any official Tamiya Rules, how about open modified with the only rule being you have to run any 26mm wheels with any 26mm rubber tire?
> 
> Can we get the bodies at Indy RC, if not, where?


We have the TT-01 chassis with this body available at Hobbytown Castleton. Come getcha some!


----------



## Inspector100

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody recognize this guy on the left?!? Looks like David placed 2nd overall in the Toledo onroad race with over 70 racers. Nice job Dav
> 
> No, it didn't really turn out that way. I qualified 11 out of 29 in my class, 1/8th Open. I crashed out about 25 minutes into the 30 minute B main. So I don't know where I finished and don't care at this point. My weekend was so bad that I don't even look good in the picture.


----------



## RollingChicane

chi_town_1956 said:


> Its probably for the best that you guys don't want a trophy race. You would be upset to see all the trophies come home to Harbor Hobbies.


Hi Chi_town. You should come out sometime and join us. It would be great to have you as part of the racer appreciation night. And, if you happen to win, I'll personally put a slice of pizza on a plate and present it to you as a trophy. That way, you can have your trophy and eat it too! Best of both worlds.....

But to do that, you better bring your A game because we have several folks that can wheel a car around the track pretty good.

What do ya say, are you up for a pizza trophy?!


----------



## TEAM PBR

So, onroad slash was super fun and I didn't see any practice conflicts. Hope it keeps going. Nick and Chris have some solid future racers coming for us old guys and Houstons son is a serious contender already in vta. It's great to see kids/young men on Friday at indyrc. Crowd was down a bit but the fun level was up.


----------



## crispy

Well, I'm back in town. Miss me yet?

No?

Well, screw you. I'll be out another Friday then.

:x


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Ripmax bought HPI and it looks like they are beginning to produce product after securing liscensing and getting legal stuff out of its way.

http://hpiracing.world/en/article/view/2016070501

As far as a new tire being made (per Rob King on RC Tech) for VTA, I just hope it's the same and will mount to the old HPI wheels since lots of people still have some and that you can actually recycle the wheels when the tires are wore out. If the new tires for VTA are different and don't mount to the old HPI VTA wheels then I hope they grandfather the old wheels and tires in.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Actual HPI / Ripmax letter from link provided in last post...

Day 30 at HPI: "We have established basecamp"

At the beginning of June, we announced that the HPI brand had been purchased by Ripmax (and if you hadn’t heard or want to know the details, please click the link). Well, after a big celebratory party - it was time for the real work to begin.

Despite HPI's 30 year heritage at the forefront of the RC industry and Ripmax's commitment to keep the same awesome staff, products and infrastructure, this didn't mean the new owners could simply “take over” the company...in fact, they had to set up a brand new company (HPI Racing Ltd.) and everything had to start from scratch. We're talking new bank accounts, finance processes, trade agreements with 100's of suppliers and customers across the globe...and once that was complete, we set about making this fresh, newborn company do everything the HPI Racing you know and love used to do. That means things like hiring the staff from the old company, buying all of its stock (we had accountants and lawyers counting every last grub screw, wheelie bar and Ground Assault tire!) While all that was going on, the licensing arrangements for every one of our replica bodies had to be negotiated. This included almost 200 hand-crafted, replica products created in partnership with big brand automotive firms and motorsport legends. Each product had to be carefully approved and re-licensed so you can be sure that when you buy HPI, you're taking home the genuine, bonafide article.

OK, so you’re probably reading this thinking, "This is truly gripping! But where's my damn Venture FJ Cruiser!?" Well, let us assure you – for every minute you've spent wondering about that long-awaited crawler, we've spent a week working to make it happen! And the Venture FJ and our other new kits will happen later this year, but here's the thing: we want to get the new headline kits out just as fast as you do, and if we were happy to cut some corners and make a quick buck for our new owners we could get them to you even faster…but that is not what HPI does. While we love the glory that our new launches will bring, the bottom line is actually this: spares. We believe that every single HPI customer has made an investment and we will not rest until you have the parts available to keep you bashing, racing or drifting.

Getting the core HPI spares and options flowing might not grab the headlines in your favorite RC publication, but spares supply is the firm foundation on which we can build the HPI brand for the future.

Of course, it’s not been all work and no play this month, there's still been a pretty full schedule of RC mayhem...take a look at some of the highlights below! :-D


----------



## RollingChicane

*Weekend Recap*

Thanks for the update on the HPI tire situation Chuck!

Friday night was a fairly laid back night of racing. Count was noticeably down but fun was still really high!

USGT saw the return of Lanny and let me tell you his hiatus did nothing to dull down his driving ability. Despite being away for a couple months, we were all still chasing the current national points leader in USGT (and VTA for the record) during the main. We started off the night with 5 USGT cars then dropped to 4. None-the-less, it was a fun main and Tad/Zuma have very capable cars to bring home a win.

VTA had 10 or 11 cars (didn't get pics of the B main) with another consecutive week of Tyler bumping into the A main with a really solid and clean run. Houston has definitely passed on some excellent driving skills to Tyler. It was awesome to see Tony make the A main as well, congrats!
Major Kudos to Chris and Zuma for their run in VTA. Chris had the fastest lap, top 5, 10 and 20 in VTA but must have found trouble during the run along with Zuma. Both cars were notably quicker than the winning car and could have easily taken the win had they not got caught up in some trouble during the race. 
I'll make special mention about Zuma's car....What a huge gain in performance in the short time he has been back. I'm going on the record saying his car is the one to watch. If he gets a clean run, his car is capable of dominating. 

We also ran Slash with 4 entries and as PBR mentioned, seeing kids run again on a Friday night was a blast. Hopefully we can continue to see this class grow some new racers.

Let's see.....what else is there to talk about? How about racer appreciation night? Doug is out for one more week so we can chat with him (as it is his ultimate decision) when he is back. In general, I'm thinking we give everyone a month or so notice and put some word out and see what we can drum up. Scott can use the organized club email group to get word out so we can get some new faces to at least stop in and visit (maybe?). As I said, I'll gladly chip in money, time, etc to help put it on.

Anybody else out there have anything to add? 

Anybody got anything new in the works?

I'll be sporting a new body to run back to back with the DPT so we can see whether or not there is a true advantage. I should have it ready to go in 2 weeks. I'll also be sporting a couple new batteries for both VTA and USGT. I think every battery I have is puffed....
Got a couple lightweight drivetrain parts in the wings for my Tamiya car that will be here in mid August that I'm anxious to try.

That's my "new goodies" list....Let's hear about yours!


----------



## TEAM PBR

The a-main spot I had belonged to Chuck white. He had some of my luck in the bmain so he must've been standing too close to me or something. But thanks anyway rolling chicane


----------



## CPW

TEAM PBR said:


> The a-main spot I had belonged to Chuck white. He had some of my luck in the bmain so he must've been standing too close to me or something. But thanks anyway rolling chicane


Perhaps (and thanks). Houston's son and I typically run neck and neck, so it's anyone's guess as who would have taken first in the B main. It's great competition and I'm looking forward to racing him again this week.

My issue seemed to be that the motor sensor wire was simply loose. It was apparently loose in round 1 when my car sat still for what felt like an eternity when the start tone sounded.

I swapped the sensor cable (thanks Lanny!) and had no issues for round 2 and took first place.

In the B main I don't think I even managed 5 laps before my car lost all motor. Lanny jiggled the sensor wire and it was okay for a couple of laps and then was stuttering. I pulled it off the track.

When I got home and finally looked at it last night, the sensor wire was simply loose. It was barely seated at all. I crammed it the heck down in there for now. I'll see how that goes.



RollingChicane said:


> Anybody got anything new in the works?


I'm replacing all the steel ball ends with aluminum to reduce weight. My trouble is that I just recently got my car well balanced left-to-right, so when I pull the 60ish grams of lead its going to be off. I'm considering switching to shorty batts and then redistributing things to get the balance back. Time will tell what I throw down in two weeks at 1450ish :wink2:

I'm also working on a new body. Officially claiming gunmetal grey with yellow and blue highlights as my color. You heard it here first! :grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

*Weight Savings*

Good point to talk about Chuck. I'll throw out my approach on how I'm dropping weight on my cars.

VTA - dropping 100 grams.
I run a Frankenstein car in VTA. It's part Tamiya, Exotek and VBC. As a result, its a porker. I'm actually glad there is a new battery rule coming into play on this one because the new 6000 MAH packs are actually lighter (30 grams) than my old and puffed 5000 MAH pack. Kinda crazy but a testament to newer technology. Without the battery, there is no way I could have gotten down to weight. To make up the other 70 grams I need to lose, I am dropping 50 grams of chassis weight and then adding a few lightweight outdrives and pilot shaft. If I'm calculating everything right, I should be able to hit right at 1450 with NO actual chassis weights.

USGT - dropping 70 grams.
I'm going to play around and drop to a 6500 MAH battery in USGT. Unfortunately that is only resulting in a 17 gram savings so I'm holding off on buying the second battery until I can see if the 6500 falls off at the end of the race or not. 
I have 2 USGT cars and they are diametrically opposed in almost every way. My VBC is hooked, dialed and a piece of cake to drive smooth. My Evo 6 Tamiya is aggressive, always on the edge and requires you to stay on your toes every second and every inch of the race. The VBC is feather light and will still require chassis weights to make the 1380 grams. The Tamiya is still a porker and despite all the weight savings I can find up to this point, its still about 20 grams heavy with the small battery and the lightweight parts due in August. I am going to order up some aluminum screws and maybe move away from my long term relationship with the HPI molded wing to a lexan wing for weight savings. I think this will get me pretty close to the 1380 weight.

I think tinkering is the best part of the hobby so I like the new challenge of getting these cars down to weight and I'm anxious to see how they handle at the reduced weight.


----------



## RollingChicane

One more project that I forgot about! 

I've been working on building up an old Tamiya F201 for several months now. It has a ton of custom made parts and to be honest, I'm a bit nervous to even drive it. One crash that is a bit too much and I toast several "one-off" or obsolete/discontinued parts. Not too nutty about doing that.....but, what's the fun in building a car that you won't drive, right?!?!

I think I'm a few weeks away from getting this thing ready for its debut.....(on an empty track, nursing it around initially). 

This thing was from the late 90's or early 2000's and is an AWD F1 car. It started life as an all plastic Tamiya original and is now mostly all carbon fiber and aluminum. It utilizes laydown rocker type shocks and upper/lower full A-arms. Its super cool looking but no idea how it will handle. 

In and effort to protect the discontinued and custom parts, I found an LMP body that fits the wheelbase and should serve the purpose of protection. I just need to fab up a front bumper mount and paint the body and it will be ready to go. 

It's been fun working on this thing and making parts for it. Hopefully it won't suck when it hits the track for exhibition purposes only......


----------



## CPW

I just found out my nephew owns a Traxxas Stampede. Is that legal or convertible to Slash?

-Slash noob


----------



## jgullo53

do i made it down here to Indy, actually in Greenfield. im hoping to be able to make it out on friday. so doors open at 5 and racing starts at 7 did i read into that correctly? also, i havent raced onroad since 2013 just a fair warning. got my ancient TC5 ready to run!!!


----------



## jgullo53

CPW said:


> I just found out my nephew owns a Traxxas Stampede. Is that legal or convertible to Slash?
> 
> -Slash noob


the stampede sits so high that all it would do is flip. its mostly based off the rustler chassis so it wouldnt be easily convertable. maybe putting smaller shocks on but i havent owned a stampede before so not familiar with them too much like i am with a rustler and slash...


----------



## CPW

CPW said:


> I just found out my nephew owns a Traxxas Stampede. Is that legal or convertible to Slash?
> 
> -Slash noob


Do the other Slash runners care if he runs it on Friday?


----------



## BadSign

I have 1 car left, a Serpent S411 Team Edition. Roller with Novak 25.5 Boss motor, almost new vta tires, and a used body.

If interested, I can include a very good SMC battery.

PM me if you are interested. I'm open to negotiations.


----------



## CPW

jgullo53 said:


> do i made it down here to Indy, actually in Greenfield. im hoping to be able to make it out on friday. so doors open at 5 and racing starts at 7 did i read into that correctly? also, i havent raced onroad since 2013 just a fair warning. got my ancient TC5 ready to run!!!


Yup, doors at 5 racing at 7.

Thx for the Stampede info, maybe I can lower it a bit.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Yup, doors at 5 racing at 7.
> 
> Thx for the Stampede info, maybe I can lower it a bit.


Hi Chuck, 
Your nephew might have his hands full with a Stampede on the track. They have a hard time making tight corners but if it gets a new racer involved, more power to ya!

I will try to remember to bring one of our extra Slashes to the track each week for anyone to run. You are welcome to have him run it in the event the Stampede is too much for him to handle indoors.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> I have 1 car left, a Serpent S411 Team Edition. Roller with Novak 25.5 Boss motor, almost new vta tires, and a used body.
> 
> If interested, I can include a very good SMC battery.
> 
> PM me if you are interested. I'm open to negotiations.


You need to keep it and come out and race it on Friday. Kids will be married and gone soon and you will have more time on your hands than you know what to do with. :smile2:


----------



## microed

What tracks in the area have this new high traction carpet I keep hearing about?


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> What tracks in the area have this new high traction carpet I keep hearing about?


Hey Ed,
Only one I know of in the immediate area is Ft Wayne. Not sure about other places out of the state. I've heard there is an RCtech WIKI page that has a listing.

Lanny - Can you post the link to the RCTech?


----------



## ThrottleKing

http://www.leisurehoursraceway.com/flyers/motiv4.jpg


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tracks equipped with the new black CRC carpet - R/C Tech Forums


----------



## Troy Carter

Good info Jeremiah.

That list makes me think we should have a list of any onroad tracks somewhere no matter what carpet or surface they have.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*K1 Speed Race*

K1 Speed (electric kart track in Fishers) is interested in having a parking lot rc onroad race along with those racers participating in a Gran Prix in the karts. 
Scott has his portable track and scoring system. There is not a lot of summer left. Any interest?


----------



## crispy

Are you going to run it Bob? I'll be there provided the dates work..

You know that Nick and the Mondays will show.

Brian will show up just to putz around.

When is that Grand Prix?


----------



## rockin_bob13

We need to get Indy Hobbies in, but, sure I'll do it, just like old times.
So, on the same day as the race, we come inside, run 2 14 lap qualifiers, fastest lap gets the pole for a 16 lap, heads up start Main. Trophy's for the GP.
I thought the Sunday after Labor Day could be a good date.


----------



## RollingChicane

rockin_bob13 said:


> We need to get Indy Hobbies in, but, sure I'll do it, just like old times.
> So, on the same day as the race, we come inside, run 2 14 lap qualifiers, fastest lap gets the pole for a 16 lap, heads up start Main. Trophy's for the GP.
> I thought the Sunday after Labor Day could be a good date.


Sounds awesome! I'd be all in for this one!
Thanks for the heads up on this opportunity Bob, now all we need is for you to dust off your cars and come out on a Friday night and whip up on us! Think we will see you any time soon?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Count me in, I'll start dieting now....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Losi 1/6 R8 video at Leisure Hours








I think I want one.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Losi 1/6 R8 video at Leisure Hours
> 
> I think I want one.


I think they need a better tire with a better set-up. That thing is sliding all over the place, LOL.


----------



## jgullo53

We're the new rules for Aug 1st???


----------



## microed

jgullo53 said:


> We're the new rules for Aug 1st???


New rules for USGT and VTA take effect August 1st, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## jgullo53

microed said:


> New rules for USGT and VTA take effect August 1st, if that is what you are asking.


that is correct... cool, as i built my car for what has been going on. looking good for me to be round friday really hoping i can hopefully a good field of VTA too...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jgullo53 said:


> We're the new rules for Aug 1st???


Here is the link to USVTA.

U.S. Vintage Trans-Am R/C Racing Series


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rockin_bob13 said:


> K1 Speed (electric kart track in Fishers) is interested in having a parking lot rc onroad race along with those racers participating in a Gran Prix in the karts.
> Scott has his portable track and scoring system. There is not a lot of summer left. Any interest?


I love this idea. The Hoosier RC Racers club now owns the portable track so we can use it anytime we all want to. Let's try to pick a date that works for all. Bob, sorry I've not gotten back to you in the last few days. Ive been rolling down highways for about two weeks. Not keeping up with hobby stuff. 

Scott


----------



## microed

I just looked at the latest USVTA rules PDF file and it says the only motors that will be legal are still the Novaks and nothing else for VTA. So if you are running any other motor, you are apparently not legal. Whats up with that?


----------



## CPW

Fine. You guys talked me into it. I bought a Slash (from Doug.)

I'll be there tomorrow with 4 (!) kids in tow. My two girls and two nephews.

(To steal from the other Chuck) Toy cars!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Well, I'll say this. Prepare to have fun or to watch the kids have fun at least.


----------



## CPW

Are we going to have a time slot for Slash practice? My girls want to practice before they'll commit to racing. They boys will jump in head first, I'm sure.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I have suggested that the last 10 minutes of every half hour be slash practice with the disclaimer that touring cars are welcome at their own risk during this time. I wasn't attacked by anyone for suggesting so I believe it must be agreeable but would need to be approved by Doug to be official once he's back. Till then we could hold to it under a gentleman's agreement.


----------



## CPW

TEAM PBR said:


> I have suggested that the last 10 minutes of every half hour be slash practice with the disclaimer that touring cars are welcome at their own risk during this time. I wasn't attacked by anyone for suggesting so I believe it must be agreeable but would need to be approved by Doug to be official once he's back. Till then we could hold to it under a gentleman's agreement.


Cool. I can dig that. I imagine a gentleman's agreement will cover it anyway. Thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Cool. I can dig that. I imagine a gentleman's agreement will cover it anyway. Thought I'd ask. Thanks.


Hey Chuck,
I have our spare slash loaded up in ready to go. You'll need a battery for the truck and 4AA's for the transmitter (sorry, mine were dead). If I swing back by home before I head to the track, I'll try and snag an old battery for the truck BUT I don't have any AA's at home.

See everybody tonight.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> Hey Chuck,
> I have our spare slash loaded up in ready to go. You'll need a battery for the truck and 4AA's for the transmitter (sorry, mine were dead). If I swing back by home before I head to the track, I'll try and snag an old battery for the truck BUT I don't have any AA's at home.
> 
> See everybody tonight.


Awesome, thanks! I'll grab some AAs and I'll probably buy a batt. My Slash could use a 2nd batt anyway.

The older nephew will have his Stampede, but my goal is really to just get it fixed for him.

My girls are being timid about racing and probably only want to practice. The two boys with yours and my Slash should be a hoot.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Another fun night in the books. Slash again made for fun racing with no known practice issues, and the laughter and excitement of the kids is a welcome change to the tense environment that usually is Friday at indy rc. Numbers were decent for summer, I think it was 11vta, 7 or 8 usgt, and around a half dozen slashes. A couple guys had some hard luck but not me for once so maybe that monkey's off my back and searching for a new home. Hope everyone comes back out next week and brings their road cars and a slash with them.


----------



## CPW

I survived bringing 4 kids! Lol. They were mostly well behaved, and they boys had a blast. It's hard to please little girls, but they had fun too. Thanks everyone for welcoming them. Shout out to wifey and sis-in-law for the assist.

The oldest boy is definitely an aspiring future racer now. We arrived with him saying, "I'm going to get an RC boat." (Which is cool too) And left with him asking about touring car brands and setups.

My own VTA runs weren't great. I wasn't geared for that layout, and didn't have a free second in the pits to change it. I bowed out of the VTA main to fix the Slash and give the kiddo a fast run in his main.

Time to hunker down in the garage, finish this new VTA body, and setup for the new rules. I'll be back with less kids and a tweaked out VTA. And a Slash!

Thanks again Nick for letting them run your Slash too.


----------



## Troy Carter

rockin_bob13 said:


> K1 Speed (electric kart track in Fishers) is interested in having a parking lot rc onroad race along with those racers participating in a Gran Prix in the karts.
> Scott has his portable track and scoring system. There is not a lot of summer left. Any interest?


I'd be interested if the date works out for me. I've got some friends down there that would love to spectate and race at K1. Keep us updated if this happens.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Recap*

It was another fun night of racing on Friday!

The crowd was still a bit small with 11 VTA and 7 USGT.

VTA was a blast with several folks being within a tenth or so of each other. Zuma still has the car to beat but fell on some bad luck and fell back during the race. The surprise driver of the night was Tyler bumping up from the B then fighting his way and maintaining a legit 2nd place finish. He drove absolutely fantastic and clean and brought home the podium finish. Congrats Tyler.

Keep your eye on Zuma, any week he will find the #1 spot and hold on to it. His car is definitely one to recon with for anyone shooting for the top spot. 

We need a good ol' fashion shootout with everyone showing up on the same night. Just to name a few, I'd like to see Gary, Lanny, Houston, Zuma, Tad, Chris and Mike, Bryce, Brian, Shawn, Chuck, JW and Steger as well as *ALL* our normal folks that are there every week make a run for the top spot. THAT would be an awesome night of racing with 10+ drivers all capable of bringing home the podium! What do you all say, are you up for it?

USGT is a fun class with several fast cars. There were some bumps and bruises during the night but none that were intentional. For the second week in a row, Lanny had a DOMINANT car, and by dominant, I mean he was so far in the lead, he parked it mid-way through the main, went to the bathroom and then came back to racing and still had the lead! The mechanical Russian rocket in the cool, calm hands of the finance guy just might be unbeatable......Is there ANYONE out there that thinks you might be able to run toe to toe with Lanny? If so, you need to come on out and see what you can do!

So, starting this week, the new rules are in effect. I have my cars very close to the minimum weight with a few more grams that I need to shave off of the Tamiya but need a few more parts to come in over the next week or two.

Wondering how your cars will do at the new weight?!? Well there is only one way to find out! Make your plans now to be at the track this Friday!! I'm gonna bet that most cars will NOT handle better at the new weight and will require some tweaking so you had best get started this week.

See ya all on Friday!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun racing my TC4 in VTA on Friday. I was having problems with my transponder in the main, so I don't know where I actually finished. But I do know that my TC4 weighed in around 1610 grams (60 grams over 1550) and the only time I got passed on the track was when I had to be turn-marshalled (due to a few errors of my own). I was able to pull away or maintain my gap with Nick when I had all four wheels on the ground. I also was able to make a racing pass on Zuma late in the race. I also had a lot of fun racing/chasing down Tad the whole night. Oh, and I forgot to mention I was using a Parma Cuda body, which probably saved me from a few broken parts as I cut a few corners a bit too close.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of weight...

I'm going to start the process of putting my TC4 VTA car on a diet to get it closer to 1450 grams, although I will be happy once I get it under 1500. It should be a simple process because I have a lot of heavy components (old electronics, too much paint on my body, steel diffs, old heavy battery, etc.). I should also mention that I have been running a 3 year old or older battery that I don't balance charge, so it is time to buy another battery (that I probably will run for 3 more years).

I don't want anyone to think that the TC4 is too heavy to run in VTA. I've seen plenty of people run the TC4 that have had to add weight to get them up to 1550 grams. It is just that my car is a bit of a pig. 

Here are the weights of just my battery and body.
309 grams - 5000mah 50c battery (most newer 5000mah batteries with bullet connectors are between 280-300 grams)
150 grams - Parma Cuda with a lot of paint on it (most of my other VTA bodies are between 110-120 grams painted)

If I just switched to a newer battery and one of my lighter bodies, I would drop about 70 grams, which would put me around 1545 grams before doing anything else to my car. I probably will end up buying one of the new Reedy 5300mah 70c shorty lipo batteries, which is listed at 216 grams (without bullet connectors to the speed control). If/when I switch to a shorty battery, I probably will have to add weight back since I would be around 1440 grams. I will probably just reinforce the front end of my body to get the extra weight back.

----------

I guess what I'm saying is that the weight rule isn't going to have any real affect on my VTA racing. Yes I will end up buying a new battery, but I needed to anyway. It will be interesting to see if lighter cars will end up being easier on the tires.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Say Whaaaaaaat???*

Ladies and Gentlemen.......

Please remove your hats, unplug your batteries, put down your tire compound and focus 100% of your attention on the following important message.....

None other than our own Lanny Sledge is the undisputed, no holds barred USVTA AND USGT National Points Champion!

Yep, you read that right. That guy who puts the hurting on us every week when he shows up has proven to be the best of the best in the entire nation in both VTA and USGT! 

So, don't feel too badly about yourself, your set up, your driving, etc. You are a mere mortal and the person that is kicking your butt each week is a champion......Let's have a round of applause for Mr. Sledge.

Rumor has it there will be an autograph session this coming Friday night for all those interested. But please.....no cell phones, videos or unapproved photos. You will also need to stay behind all crowd control barriers at all times...

In all seriousness, major Congrats to Lanny! 

Our little track has produced the national points champs *for the last 2 consecutive years *and both guys have won national individual races. THAT is pretty awesome!


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Speaking of weight...
> 
> I'm going to start the process of putting my TC4 VTA car on a diet to get it closer to 1450 grams, although I will be happy once I get it under 1500.


I was able to get my TC3 and my TT-02 down to 1450 with minimal effort, so it can be done. My Losi XXX-s is going to be a little more difficult to get there. It is stuck around 1470. I am going to need to get creative and possibly buy a lighter battery or servo to get there if I decide its worth it.

Congrats Lanny! Did one of your prizes include a temp gauge? LOL


----------



## davidl

Yea Lanny!!!!!!!:smile2:


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.......
> 
> Please remove your hats, unplug your batteries, put down your tire compound and focus 100% of your attention on the following important message.....
> 
> None other than our own Lanny Sledge is the undisputed, no holds barred USVTA AND USGT National Points Champion!


Not too shabby yourself with 2nd in VTA and 3rd in USGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.......
> 
> Please remove your hats, unplug your batteries, put down your tire compound and focus 100% of your attention on the following important message.....
> 
> None other than our own Lanny Sledge is the undisputed, no holds barred USVTA AND USGT National Points Champion!


Posted to the Indy RC Facebook page...congratulations Lanny! 

www.facebook.com/indyrc

All I could find was this 2013 photo of Lanny, but it shows him whoopin' Houston and Brian...so that's perfect!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I was able to get my TC3 and my TT-02 down to 1450 with minimal effort, so it can be done. My Losi XXX-s is going to be a little more difficult to get there. It is stuck around 1470. I am going to need to get creative and possibly buy a lighter battery or servo to get there if I decide its worth it.


Here's another way to do it. LOL!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's another way to do it. LOL!


Dang!! That would certainly give additional flex......:surprise:


----------



## RollingChicane

Who all out there will be planning on running Slash this Friday?


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's another way to do it. LOL!


Please tell me you didn't do that to yours?


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Who all out there will be planning on running Slash this Friday?


Not positive I'll be there this week yet but if I am I will have a slash with me


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> Who all out there will be planning on running Slash this Friday?


I'm out this week. Have a rare chance at a date night with wifey, gotta take it.

I do intend to bring the Slash weekly, fwiw.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Speaking of weight...
> 
> I'm going to start the process of putting
> ----------
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that the weight rule isn't going to have any real affect on my VTA racing. Yes I will end up buying a new battery, but I needed to anyway. It will be interesting to see if lighter cars will end up being easier on the tires.


If b smith gets his tc4 in racing weight trim, a new body and new battery we will all be in trouble. 

CONGRATS TO LANNY AND NICK. great Indy showing!!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Impressive domination of the usvta,usgt points series by indianapolis area local drivers. 1/3 of the top twelve in vta... Then usgt as well. Congrats to all on their efforts and placements.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Please tell me you didn't do that to yours?


No, I saw it on a forum somewhere and saved it. TC3 tubs are getting harder to find. I wouldn't trash one. :laugh:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Who all out there will be planning on running Slash this Friday?


I plan to bring a Slash in the future for sure, but this Friday night we will still be building our "Canstruction" exhibit at the Indiana State Fair. We have all day Friday to do it, but it takes a lot of time and patience. Normally we are still building at 6 PM. We are making "Blue" the Colts mascot this year. Last year, we did Veggie Tales. Got 2nd! All the cans go to Gleaners Food Bank at the end of the three weeks of the fair.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Who all out there will be planning on running Slash this Friday?


I'm baaaaack!

I've got my VTA down to weight. Had to use my current 5000mah battery to do it though. The 6000's weight too much. Can't wait to see how far off the setup is now.

I'll have my Slash with me. What has everyone been gearing them at?

NEXT Friday, the wife will be in England so I'll have to bring both boys and both Slashes.


----------



## Lanracer35

*17.5*

Thanks all! Looks like we have three in to run 17.5 this week if anyone else wants to come feel the speed.

thanks
Lanny


----------



## rockin_bob13

So, I'm still putting feelers out there. K1 Speed in Fishers invites us to come and do a Mini GP inside in the 45mph electric karts along with an old school parking lot onroad race, VTA, USGT, and 2 wd Slash. Early September. Try your skills on the outdoor concrete,( Much smoother than the old HT lot, and it faces east! And then try your driving skills on the indoor electric kart track trophy race. 

Crispy, Nick, Smitty, Chucky, Lanny, Mike, Reggio, ?????


----------



## crispy

Nail down a date so I can put in on my calendar before my wife schedules us for something else.

I warning you all, I'm good on that K1 track for an old fat fart. If I was 70 lbs lighter, I'd be unbeatable...


----------



## rockin_bob13

We are thinking about 9/11. Bring it, Crispy!


----------



## RollingChicane

rockin_bob13 said:


> We are thinking about 9/11. Bring it, Crispy!


Count me in!
(This is Nick)


----------



## RollingChicane

Lanracer35 said:


> Thanks all! Looks like we have three in to run 17.5 this week if anyone else wants to come feel the speed.
> 
> thanks
> Lanny


Allrighty boys......Sounds like we will have FOUR 17.5's committed but that isn't enough to cause too much carnage. We need some more!

Ed, Chuck, Gary, Steger, Franklin, Tony, Houston,......You guys able to bring a 17.5 car out? 

I'll add an element of fun to this..... I got nothing for JW, Reggio and Lanny. But....I'll put a bounty on my head for the rest of you. 
I'm calling out the 4th spot as mine at the end of the main. Anyone who finishes ahead of me up to that spot, I'll buy them a nice cold pop from the good 'ol Indy RC pop machine!

Those are some pretty high stakes, how can you NOT run the class now???? Be forewarned, I'm pretty terrible at 17.5 so you are pretty much guaranteed a coke at the end of the night!

Bring it on boys!!!!!!>


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

9/11 looks good for me too, any issue with the significance of the day for anyone? We will remember the importance of that day.

The track is currently stored in Avon with one of the Hoosier RC Racers members so we need to transport it mostly likely if he can't. He's mostly an off-road guy so I don't know if he'd be coming. Its a lot to haul if you aren't racing. Timing system source?

We had it set up as an oval in this photo. Of course we'd be doing a nice road course!


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Ed, Chuck, Gary, Steger, Franklin, Tony, Houston,......You guys able to bring a 17.5 car out?


No 17.5 for me this week. I am going to concentrate on getting my VTA cars to work with the new rules package this Friday.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Ed, Chuck, Gary, Steger, Franklin, Tony, Houston,......You guys able to bring a 17.5 car out?
> 
> Bring it on boys!!!!!!>


Still not positive I'll make it out this week but I'll work on this car a bit as I had hurriedly threw it together the last time and wound up nuking a receiver and esc. So if I get it back together and working I'll toss it in my box and have something for every class running and fill in where need be.


----------



## pitchblack26

Slashes gear somewhere around a 90 spur and a 18 pinion whatever that ratio is. Me and dad should be there with Slashes and vta. Might bring a kid but don't know if I can get one off the couch


----------



## cwoods34

rockin_bob13 said:


> We are thinking about 9/11. Bring it, Crispy!


never forget


----------



## ThrottleKing

Dont forget next weekend is the Gravity Race up at Leisure Hours Raceway in Joliet just down the road from Chicagoland Speedway

http://www.leisurehoursraceway.com/flyers/motiv4.jpg




You don't have to go up on Saturday unless you want too. Its just practice that day. Sunday is the race day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will be at Indy RC Raceway tonight, but still running my old heavy TC4 in VTA.

I started to do a rebuild on my TC3 this week for VTA, but realized I need to replace the diff bearings. However going thru my parts, I did find some old lightened input shafts and a new set of hub bearings!!!

Speaking of bearings, can anyone post any tips on how to clean/get some life out of old bearings that aren't spinning freely?

----------

I mainly run VTA at this point, but wouldn't mind running USGT or 17.5 on occasion. I would like to hear some people's suggestions on how to run either of those classes on an extremely limited budget. Mainly, I'm not interested in buying the latest or greatest equipment (and would use an old shaft drive car), but would want to have a car that isn't a back-marker in speed/performance. I realize there are some things that you have to buy though (good tires/decent body) to have fun in any class of racing.

I believe there is room to have some fun in both of these classes without spending too much money or having to buy someone's old/used equipment (chassis/motors) to be competitive Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I will be at Indy RC Raceway tonight, but still running my old heavy TC4 in VTA.
> 
> I started to do a rebuild on my TC3 this week for VTA, but realized I need to replace the diff bearings. However going thru my parts, I did find some old lightened input shafts and a new set of hub bearings!!!
> 
> Speaking of bearings, can anyone post any tips on how to clean/get some life out of old bearings that aren't spinning freely?
> 
> ----------
> 
> I mainly run VTA at this point, but wouldn't mind running USGT or 17.5 on occasion. I would like to hear some people's suggestions on how to run either of those classes on an extremely limited budget. Mainly, I'm not interested in buying the latest or greatest equipment (and would use an old shaft drive car), but would want to have a car that isn't a back-marker in speed/performance. I realize there are some things that you have to buy though (good tires/decent body) to have fun in any class of racing.
> 
> I believe there is room to have some fun in both of these classes without spending too much money or having to buy someone's old/used equipment (chassis/motors) to be competitive Any input would be appreciated.


Re: Bearings

1. Throw old bearings away. 2. Install new bearings.

Re: USGT on a budget.

Spec-R R1


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yeah, I know you can just replace old bearings with new bearings fairly cheaply as a lot of places sell bearings for $1. But after a while, you end up with a bunch of old bearings that you've taken out of the car that aren't the greatest, but might have a little life still left in them. I do agree it is best to throw away the crunchy bearings though.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips or cleaning suggestions that have helped bring back some life to those marginal bearings. 

----------

I shouldn't have to buy a new car to race USGT or 17.5 and be a middle of the pack car. I'm just looking for some suggestions on how anyone could use any existing touring car and be reasonable competitive in these classes.

I guess I should be more specific as to what I'm asking. Questions such as the following...
- What is a good/cheap motor option for these classes?
- Regardless of chassis type, what parts of the setup should someone focus on?
- If a car doesn't have a gear diff option, is a spool or ball diff a better option?
- Any other obvious things I'm forgetting?

I know what it takes to race in at the top level classes like USGT and 17.5, but I am curious on how to do so on a tight budget with an older chassis. This would be fun for me and might be fun for other people as well. Answers such as buy different/better equipment don't really add to this discussion.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Yeah, I know you can just replace old bearings with new bearings fairly cheaply as a lot of places sell bearings for $1. But after a while, you end up with a bunch of old bearings that you've taken out of the car that aren't the greatest, but might have a little life still left in them. I do agree it is best to throw away the crunchy bearings though.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips or cleaning suggestions that have helped bring back some life to those marginal bearings.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I shouldn't have to buy a new car to race USGT or 17.5 and be a middle of the pack car. I'm just looking for some suggestions on how anyone could use any existing touring car and be reasonable competitive in these classes.
> 
> I guess I should be more specific as to what I'm asking. Questions such as the following...
> - What is a good/cheap motor option for these classes?
> - Regardless of chassis type, what parts of the setup should someone focus on?
> - If a car doesn't have a gear diff option, is a spool or ball diff a better option?
> - Any other obvious things I'm forgetting?
> 
> I know what it takes to race in at the top level classes like USGT and 17.5, but I am curious on how to do so on a tight budget with an older chassis. This would be fun for me and might be fun for other people as well. Answers such as buy different/better equipment don't really add to this discussion.


For bearings, soak them in a mid of WD40 and Marvel's Mystery Oil (50/50). Put the bearings in a dish/cup, submerge in the aforementioned mixture, then agitate for a minute or two. Allow to set for a bit, then use pliers to remove the bearings and place them on a towel. Let them dry out for awhile, then add a drop of bearing lube. If this doesn't work, the bearing needs replaced.

Spool up front if you can't get a gear diff. Rear ball diff set to very loose.
The right shock package and camber can be 90% of the setup.

Regarding equipment..... if you trust the seller, there is nothing wrong with buying used motors, especially for club racing. The Hobbyking/Turnigy Trackstar motors have proven to be great for brand-new "budget" motors.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Fun night of highly competitive racing this week, 2 heats of vta,1 heat of usgt, 1 heat of 17.5, 1 strong heat of slash trucks. Just when I had gotten amain worthy in vta, the new rules hit and bam I'm 6 tenths behind the field again so time to start working on it. I have along way to go in usgt but have fun skating that thing around on those awful tires. Practiced my 17.5 but thankful they had enough to race without me cause that car needs a setup. Vta main was a Heartbreaker for Chris as he gift wrapped the win and handed it to Gary on the last lap after holding him off for like 4 minutes straight but was a great race to watch. Others had hard luck or would've been in the mix as well. Awesome to see the large turnout in summer, could be a precursor to huge fields of cars come winter time?


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> Fun night of highly competitive racing this week, 2 heats of vta,1 heat of usgt, 1 heat of 17.5, 1 strong heat of slash trucks. Just when I had gotten amain worthy in vta, the new rules hit and bam I'm 6 tenths behind the field again so time to start working on it. I have along way to go in usgt but have fun skating that thing around on those awful tires. Practiced my 17.5 but thankful they had enough to race without me cause that car needs a setup. Vta main was a Heartbreaker for Chris as he gift wrapped the win and handed it to Gary on the last lap after holding him off for like 4 minutes straight but was a great race to watch. Others had hard luck or would've been in the mix as well. Awesome to see the large turnout in summer, could be a precursor to huge fields of cars come winter time?


Gift wrapped? I closed a three second gap to five feet and then just waited.

Interesting fact. I won two A-mains and led about two laps.


----------



## CPW

Having missed the first week under new rules, are there any lessons learned along the lines of, "my VTA car was 100g lighter so I had to change...?"

Help a rookie out. ?


----------



## crispy

CPW said:


> Having missed the first week under new rules, are there any lessons learned along the lines of, "my VTA car was 100g lighter so I had to change...?"
> 
> Help a rookie out. ?


Ride height was the big one.

But even after I fixed that, the car handled totally different.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Interesting fact. I won two A-mains and led about two laps.


So you were given 2 ? then. Was it your birthday? ?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Barg*



crispy said:


> Gift wrapped? I closed a three second gap to five feet and then just waited.
> 
> Interesting fact. I won two A-mains and led about two laps.


Last time I ran my arch nemisis (Gary, moohahaha) gift wrapped my little mi4 with the Parma Cuda body on it three or four laps so as a giver, he should get one back from time to time. I'll take another couple weeks off and try and give the ole buy a ride Gary (BARG) a run for his money spent, I'll give you a heads up so your pit crew can be there to help. LOL!

TOY CARS!


----------



## microed

CPW said:


> Having missed the first week under new rules, are there any lessons learned along the lines of, "my VTA car was 100g lighter so I had to change...?"
> 
> Help a rookie out. ?


I actually went with slightly softer springs and a little lighter shock oil. Ride height too like Gary said.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Having missed the first week under new rules, are there any lessons learned along the lines of, "my VTA car was 100g lighter so I had to change...?"
> 
> Help a rookie out. ?


I also went with the next step softer springs in VTA. I did NOT change anything in USGT. 

For VTA, I still have work to do on the rear of my car as it felt a little weird. I wasn't able to tell what it was doing but it wasn't very happy...:freak:

My USGT car was pretty good with no real noticeable changes due to the new weight.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> I also went with the next step softer springs in VTA. I did NOT change anything in USGT.
> 
> For VTA, I still have work to do on the rear of my car as it felt a little weird. I wasn't able to tell what it was doing but it wasn't very happy...
> 
> My USGT car was pretty good with no real noticeable changes due to the new weight.





microed said:


> I actually went with slightly softer springs and a little lighter shock oil. Ride height too like Gary said.


Thanks guys. Sounds like I might give softer springs a try once I finally test drive this thing.


----------



## crispy

Finally got out to Scott's track in Avon. I had to drive my wife to the airport and figured I'd kill two birds with one stone. Wait... that didn't come out right.

That track is top notch. It was dry and dusty so therefore a real chore to keep the truck under control but still a ton of fun. Will be great if wetted down a bit. 

The track is great for us on-road guys. Not a lot of goofy double and triple jumps so it is just good rally type racing. Reminds me a lot of that Global Rallycross stuff that Tanner Foust races in for Andretti. 

You guys that have been out there, any suggestions on tires for tires for an open class truck? Also if anyone wants to meet up out there and race, I'm game.


----------



## microed

Boy how I wish these McCallister bodies were legal for VTA. I especially like the Smokey Yunick Chevelle.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crispy, we've purposefully made it not too technical. Nothing more frustrating for a new person than not being able to get around the track much. So, the jumps are rollers and there are nice stretches where you can get up some speed. 4 cars makes a class, so if you wanted to run rally cars, you could. Our next race is August 28th. Registration at 11, racing at noon. 

Its informal in that most people are relatively new to racing. Having fun is the goal, not high competition. Of course when the flag drops, people still get serious. LOL. Without a timing system, we used callers last time. 6 lap races (25-30 second laps) and it worked pretty well.


----------



## mesa1232

Crispy, I personally use bow fighters and my son has used blockades. But we also drive 4x4 sct trucks on there. Most pin style tire should work decent on that track when dry, when it gets wet and swept I'm not sure since I havent driven on it as such. Hopefully here soon I will!


----------



## pitchblack26

It seemed like the softer the better. 2wd buggy has gold pins all around and I ran off from everybody while they were sliding around


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> Boy how I wish these McCallister bodies were legal for VTA. I especially like the Smokey Yunick Chevelle.


Personally I don't think it's a big deal if anyone ran those on a club night. We've had the Pantera and Corvette ran to nobody's open displeasure so go for it.

Toy Cars


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> Boy how I wish these McCallister bodies were legal for VTA.


I don't see an issue, we're allowing now illegal bodies to continue in usgt and these vintage stock cars bodies would have no aero advantage and aside from being a little wide still look period correct for the class but that's just my opinion. It couldn't possibly hurt to throw something down that wasn't a protoform javelin, protoform Ta,or McAlister Ta. As much as I like those bodies and the hpi 68 camaro I go out of my way to not run them just for the sake of diversity.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the Hoosier RC Racers upcoming races flyer. 4 Rally cars would be a cool class! Working on a flyer for the Sept 11th on-road event.

We are not going to really promote these upcoming Avon track races too much. Last time, without promoting the race, we would have ended at about 5 PM (if it hadn't rained) with the racers that showed up. Each round took about 1 1/2 hours. The park would like us to be done about 6 PM if possible.


----------



## Troy Carter

I know I'll see JW in Joliet this weekend...right?

Don't forget Paul is feeding us this Sunday and the weather is looking to be great. All you need to do is come out and race.

17.5 and USGT have been the biggest classes with a consistent Mod Touring and F1 heat.


----------



## crispy

Man, I'd love to do that. My wife gets back from UK late Sat. and she'll be a couch potato all damn day on Sunday too.

But, I can't come up Sat. and I'd be out to lunch without practice.


----------



## crispy

*Re: Tonight's racing program at Slots*

What did we decide on Slash practice? :20 after and :50 after for 10 minutes right?

(I should add, I understand this is not exclusively Slash time, but anyone else on the track should expect to be run over.) 

I just want to make sure if my boys get out on the track, people understand the risks they're taking by being out there at the same time. :grin2:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I plan to be there tonight. Will bring a Slash also. 

I'd love to go to the Joliet track too. I've been there once after hours. It was DANG impressive! But, I've done hobby stuff the last three weekends in a row. Gotta keep the peace. They are going to DCI tonight, so I can go race.

Came across this VTA video I made back in 2009. VTA at RCAR. Man, time goes by fast.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> What did we decide on Slash practice? :20 after and :50 after for 10 minutes right?
> 
> (I should add, I understand this is not exclusively Slash time, but anyone else on the track should expect to be run over.)
> 
> I just want to make sure if my boys get out on the track, people understand the risks they're taking by being out there at the same time. :grin2:


Slash get 20 min. and cars get 40 min. of every hour sounds fair to me. It seemed to work okay last night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time last night. Long night but fun. Three VTA heats, 2 USGT heats and 2 Slash heat. Wow! Great turnout.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I enjoyed running on-road Stock Slash. That was my first time to do it at Indy RC. I'd run Stock Slash at Summit in Fort Wayne before but that was a while ago. 

There is no right or wrong answer to this situation, but I do have my two-cents to throw in about the new on-road Slash class. I think we need to decide ASAP if the purpose of running this new class is to create a new class for our EXISTING Friday night racers to run, or if our goal is to get NEW people to come run on Friday nights and hopfully grow the other classes too. 

Here's the Indy RC "2WD Stock Slash" rules: Slash Rules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

When I watched the class last night, it appeared to me most of the fast guys have re-engineered their "stock" Slash trucks. They've slammed them (lowered them) so they won't traction roll as easy, taped the front tires and loaded up on more durable non Traxxas parts (this is allowed by the rules above. That was a big discussion at the time several years ago). Those changes are indeed the right way to turn a stock Slash into a road machine. The problem with doing those changes, is that for newbies or guys who run off-road, they will come to the track and see that they really can't go buy a "stock" Slash, throw it on the track and be competitive. The off-road guys can't really run the same truck they run in Stock Slash on Saturday night at Indy RC. Again, if everyone is good with the situation, then I guess I'll lower mine too and make the same changes, or, leave it box stock and accept the fact that I need to brake more and slow down to keep from rolling. I won't be as fast as others.

Again, If our goal is to GROW Friday night racing with NEW people, then my suggestion is that we don't slam the trucks and try to keep them as _box stock _as possible. If that spoils the class for those that want to modify their Slash trucks, then maybe we could come up with a hand-out sheet for new racers or cross over off-road racers showing how to make modifications to get their truck lowered? 

Like I said earlier, there isn't a right or wrong. I'm not being critical of the guys who have changed their trucks. I used to have my Slash slammed at RCAR when I ran it in oval. I get it. We just need to understand the purpose of the new class.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Slash get 20 min. and cars get 40 min. of every hour sounds fair to me. It seemed to work okay last night.


Technically, the touring cars get 60, its just that 20 of them are very risky... >


----------



## ThrottleKing

Did anybody check anyone last night for Rule #2 on that list? Also Rule #10 states if its not on the list its illegal. I would interpret this as stuffing the shock or use of other means to shorten them/stroke to be illegal also running the front offset rims and front wheel hex's on the rear to widen the truck would be illegal as it is not designed for that location. I dont run the class but I am with Scott and think you should stick to the current rules or find out what the other tracks are doing that run the class at their race tracks. This is just my opinion from looking at it from the outside.


----------



## crispy

If the goal is to turn people into on-road racers, then teaching them, at a basic level, how to tune and set it up as a road racing car, allow them to use parts in the box to do just that.

If the goal is to give the Saturday night folks a place to drop their off-road truck on a track and bash, then by all means, keep it box stock.

But another way to state your question Scott is "Do we want to cater to the people that are there every week, or do we cater to the ones that aren't there yet?"


----------



## TEAM PBR

Needs to be existing house rules or there's really no point in running them at all. I'm certain every guy that's there regularly on a Friday has an extra old tc4 or tt01 or even better extra tc laying around so if the point was to just add a class for those that are already there we could come up with another cheap tc class. So yes I believe the idea is to cater to those who aren't yet here on Friday, or the children of those that are. Maybe little Johnnie who's mom bought him a slash for Saturday realizes he can come play on Friday and sees all the cool touring cars, then maybe his next progression is a tt01/tt02 and up the ladder. Maybe not but my opinion is the crossover class is a long term "future racer" builder program cause there just isn't alot of people coming in the doors randomly on a Friday and saying I want to do that and those who do wash out/quit at an over 90% rate within the first 2 months cause the learning curve to the existing competition level is just to high and it's not fun being in the way and constantly moving over for faster cars never gives a newb an opportunity to even get their car under them and make consistent laps. The purpose of onroad slash has to be to get those not here on fridays in the door, get them hooked on racing without jumps and the look/speed of cool cars, then get them through channels/mentoring up the ladder till we're seeing new Friday tc racers coming in at a higher rate and with better retention. Plus the extra time to work on cars with more races going on is a huge bonus for those of us who can't get to the track at 5.


----------



## pitchblack26

You guys remind me of my wife....u find way to take the fun out of everything


----------



## ThrottleKing

​


pitchblack26 said:


> You guys remind me of my wife....u find way to take the fun out of everything


 What do you mean? I thought the whole intent was to get the kids and new racers involved. Last one of these races I watched there were no kids and all current road racers. Box stock is the best way to get new blood in the sport. I think PBR nailed it on the head. This class should be about a little kid or old timer that wants to go upstairs buy a Slash come downstairs charge it and race it.


----------



## crispy

Until then you have to have a class. Just announcing the class and then waiting won't cut it. This class went nowhere until certain people started bringing them and racing them.

Last night we had two relative noobs and one kid. But we should want on-road racers to participate too. For example, Mike Jackson came last night and was excited and said he'd be back in two weeks.

I don't think it is too much to ask people to actually setup the truck for on-road using parts in the box. Its not like we're keeping secrets. I'm more than happy to tell anyone exactly what I've done. 

Besides, what is box stock? You can't change the weight of the shock oil then right? You can't move the rear shocks to the outward position? Tuning and setup should be open.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The rules to stock slash at Indy RC are pretty simple and located here...

http://indyrc.homestead.com/RulesSlash.html

What's the problem? If you have to ask the answer in NO!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Stock 2WD Slash at Indy RC

Close attention should be paid to rule number 10. Your just being a difficult if your trying to skirt around or play in a perceived grey area in the rules. There is no grey area in the Indy RC Stock 2wd Slash rules.

1.Truck must be a 2WD Traxxas Slash
2. Battery - Any 2 cell Lipo 65c max or 6-7 cell NiMH allowed
3. Motor - Must be Traxxas Titan 12T 550 motor
4. Electronics - Must be Traxxas XL-5 ESC and #2075 Servo, but can be any radio/reciever combo.
5. Shocks - Must be stock Traxxas Slash shocks and springs (You may use any weight shock oil and aluminium caps).
6. Gearing - Any 48 pitch spur and pinion combination.
7. Body - Any short course body that covers all 4 wheels when looking down on the truck.
8. Must use only Traxxas Slash parts except the following: RPM front and rear shock towers, A-arms, and hub carriers (Integy hubs are also allowed).
9. Tires - Must be box stock Slash tires and wheels (S1 soft compound tires are not allowed). 
10. Anything not listed above is not legal in this class!

People suck all the fun out of this hobby by complaining about rules or lack there of but when you have them all they do is whine and complain about why you can't do this or that.

TOY CARS!


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Stock 2WD Slash at Indy RC
> 
> There is no grey area in the Indy RC Stock 2wd Slash rules.


Hmmm... have you seen Stock Slash on oval night?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Hmmm... have you seen Stock Slash on oval night?


First off were talking about Friday night onroad program.

Secondly, just because another night is not following the rules anyone should be able to do what they want on Friday?

Third, maybe those arguing about how stock slash is ran on another night or the rules in general should remember why running a stock slash class is important and stick to the rules?


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Hmmm... have you seen Stock Slash on oval night?


I've seen it. It's a damn joke! And it started with one guy going well, why can't we do this and before long it's a perversion that keeps new people from running. I went there one night with the intent of starting to run in the stock slash bomber class and after looking over the ridiculousness I took my stuff, walked out and have never been in the building again on a Thursday night. Same exact thing that'll happen when guys come from Saturday to friday and see a slash pulled down, taped up etc etc cause you allow one thing outside the written stock rules and within a month you have lcg chassis, foam tires and complete stupidity


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> I've seen it. It's a damn joke! And it started with one guy going well, why can't we do this and before long it's a perversion that keeps new people from running. I went there one night with the intent of starting to run in the stock slash bomber class and after looking over the ridiculousness I took my stuff, walked out and have never been in the building again on a Thursday night. Same exact thing that'll happen when guys come from Saturday to friday and see a slash pulled down, taped up etc etc cause you allow one thing outside the written stock rules and within a month you have lcg chassis, foam tires and complete stupidity


Wasn't that way at R/Car.

Maybe it is the people?


----------



## TEAM PBR

I spent some time at r/car recently. It's a beautiful location to view my son's 4h projects. And at this point wouldn't you now be including yourself as one of "the people"


----------



## pitchblack26

I have actually raced on the oval on Thurs.night I didn't find it ridiculous at all. I also didn't get pissed off and leave because they weren't doing something I thought they should be doing. I stayed and bashed with them and had fun. Hell, a couple of them actually have decent skills, at least enough to knock you out of the b main if they showed up on friday night with a vta


----------



## TEAM PBR

Awesome more new people in vta?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Wasn't that way at R/Car.
> 
> Maybe it is the people?


I raced at RCAR but it's sadly no longer around, we're discussing Indy RC.

Follow the rules, lead by example and don't worry about what another night is doing or what a place is no longer around used to do. If you want car counts follow the rules and have a tech table along with a person designated to tech top three in each main after it was ran.

Why are we discussing rules when they are in place?


----------



## TEAM PBR

In defense of Thursday night after I bashed them, their current posted website rules reflect everything as legal that I had a problem with when I went, but I went over a year or more ago and at that point the website still reflected the stock slash rules/tires with a car body. If that wouldn't be shocking to others than maybe I'm too sensitive. I know there's good racers that night too, I've raced with some of them at the jcp dirt oval and would be happy to see them in vta.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Why are we discussing rules when they are in place?


Indeed. Why are we? 

I didn't bring it up.

I was responding to a comment that setting ones ride height using the parts in the box is somehow illegal.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Remember guys, the whole purpose of a forum is to discuss. We are just talking about the best way to approach the class. Its ok if people have different views. They are all valid. 

Again, I brought up the subject because the Stock Slash 0n-road class can go in one of two directions. We can either make it "Box Stock" where re-engineering the Slash suspension and other tweeks is not ok, OR, we can just let it run like it, and get rid of the BOX stock concept and allow any changes as long as the legal parts are used. 

If the goal is to grow Friday night racing with new people, then my opinion is that we keep it box stock. Call it the "Spirit of Stock Slash" like the USVTA rules talk about for VTA.

If the goal is to add another class that experienced racers can enjoy and the fun/challenge of tweeking the Slash platform as much as possible and still call it "stock" then that's another direction. It could grow the class too but for other reasons? I don't know.

I just don't see any younger people coming on their own to race with us on Friday nights. The perception from a couple I've talked to at other times at the track is that Friday night is not for beginners. I believe that Summit added Slash to their Friday night program to get new racers to come with their same trucks they run other nights and to see what on-road was all about. I think they gained some new racers that way who then bought touring cars for VTA and/or USGT. 

No cause for hard feelings over any of this. We are just talking. All of us want the sport to grow and Indy RC to stay strong. We are just talking about how to do that.


----------



## crispy

Setting ride height is not re-engineering or tweeking. It is called setup. Do we want five trucks traction rolling every lap? Is that the goal? Thought the point was to introduce people to on-road?

Creating a "box stock" rule, besides being unenforceable, will be futile. You'll run off your existing racers and then you'll sit back and wonder why nobody new is showing up to run. It is because those regulars that were running were the ones pushing the class the most.

All of this talk has already run off one. How many more won't bring their Slash next week?


----------



## RollingChicane

[/QUOTE]All of this talk has already run off one. How many more won't bring their Slash next week?[/QUOTE]

Here are my quick thoughts, as unpopular as they might be:

I really enjoy watching everyone run Slash on Friday night. Everyone on the stand is smiling as well as anyone watching. That is why I thought we started to run Slash on Friday, to have a laid back, who cares who wins, fun class. 
My kid is finally excited about coming with me on Friday night because he can run a class that is just for fun. He doesnt care one bit where he finishes, he just has fun driving his truck. 
If anyone running Slash on Friday night actually cares where they finish, I'd be shocked, and if you do, move to Saturdays if you cant have fun on Fridays. 
I dont care, and Im sure my kid doesnt care who had done what to their truck on Friday night. Furthermore, if a mom buys her kid an Exceed Torment and signs him up, are you really gonna tell them no? Friday night Slash (or maybe "truck") shoulf be FUN! 
We tend to lose sight of the FUN aspect because we are blinded by our racing appetite. 
Relax boys, step back and look at the smiles in the place when trucks hit the track. Focus on driving clean and not rolling over 2 x per lap and who cares what mods have been done. Its for fun isnt it? If you really want to put the focus on winning in truck and rule compliance, Saturday night might be your home. If you want a FUN heat of trucks welcoming to anyone, I thought that is why we started to run Slash on FRIDAY night. 
Did I miss the boat on having fun?
Toy Trucks!


----------



## pitchblack26

Well said Nick.....thank you


----------



## crispy

I don't care where I finish, as long as it is at least one spot in front of Chris....

>


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I don't care where I finish, as long as it is at least one spot in front of Chris....
> 
> >


We know, even if it means wrecking my kid.... You should be ashamed! 
Especially when he is driving a box stock Slash and you are driving an LCG Slash.....sigh, SMH!

Kidding he has a blast no matter what goes on around him. We'll keep running and I'll have a loaner for anyone else.


----------



## CPW

Re: the Slash on-road debate, I've been thinking about this all weekend. I left Friday, after running my box stock traction-roll-happy Slash to dead-last place, wondering if I wanted to "slam" it or not. Running it box stock in on-road takes a certain finesse. Frankly it's harder to drive than VTA. I still had fun driving it, and my only goal at the end of my main was to wheelie across the finish line for style points. We do get style points, right?

We want to get more folks in the door on Friday's and to see the awesomesauce that is VTA and GT. I've been thinking about that goal from both the perspective of my 12 year-old nephew, and a noob adult walking in cold (me).

My nephew came for one night and had a good time. He enjoyed running a stock Slash but started wondering about touring cars (our goal in progress.) The problem is that I can't tell his mom he needs to drop big money, let's be real, it is expensive, on a competitive VTA car. He also doesn't posses the skills required to tweak, tune, and drive it. But he could learn for sure. Given all that, my inclination was to steer him towards TT-01/02 or Apex tC. But we have a logistical problem in that he needs to go to the track with me, and I race on Fridays. What are his options?

He can run Slash with me on Friday's. When he wants to go faster and roll less, I'll teach him to slam it. His mom or I *can* afford a spare set of shocks so he can limit one set for on-road, and bash a stock set at home/Saturday/Avon track. The longer he sticks with it and the more he learns, the easier it becomes to justify a VTA car.

Another option for him would be something akin to TT-01/02 or Apex tC on Fridays (he googled around and saw the Apex in his budget, I had to tell him it isn't a "Fridays" car.) Like a novice class or something. That is a bit outside the scope of this discussion, but I do wonder how successful "bridging the gap to VTA" will be with a Slash.

Then there is the random adult who walks in and wants to get (back) into racing. Me. Why did I walk in the door and drop the big bucks to race VTA? I didn't "graduate" from TT-01 or anything. I raced as a kid and loved it. RC10L with the chassis filed out for 6 cell LTO/oval baby! Back then I dropped out for two reasons. We didn't have the money to compete, and I discovered girls, lol. I had the skills to learn to tune a car back then, but frankly I got little help at the track. I say all that to point out that *that* is why I am back. I learned to love on-road as a kid, and now I have the money. I considered TT-01 but chose VTA mostly because it was Friday night, and that works with my family schedule. And VTA is cooler. ; )

Tony attests to people that get into VTA and then quit shortly after. I haven't been around long enough to see it, but I don't doubt it. I don't get it either, however. Everyone has been super helpful and made me feel welcome. I got up to speed quickly and overcame the learning curve to go to from noob to semi-noob. I know I won't quit because a) I'm having fun, and b) I know my car and skills are A-main capable with a lot of hard work and perseverance. The best antidote to lowering the attrition rate of new VTA drivers is to reach out and help if you see someone struggling, which everyone has done in my case.

All that said, I think more flexible on-road Slash rules make sense. They don't add a huge cost barrier. Don't diminish the fun. And can lead to learning about on-road tuning.

I think we should add one twist to the Thursday rules. Bodies must be either stock paint jobs from Traxxas, or cannot be from any RC manufacturer at all. LOL. Buses. Cardboard boxes. Plush toys. Just nothing sharp that can damage the carpet.

Okay, maybe not. But you better believe that if I find an old-school Barbie Jeep at a garage sale, I am busting out the Dremel tool and zip-tieing Ken and Barbie into it. I want to see Barbie's hair flowing in the wind as I wheelie across the finish line in last place.

My $.02 about toy trucks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It sounds like reading the posts over the weekend that there's been some hard feelings. I hate that. This a forum. Its where we DISCUSS things. That's the point of Hobbytalk, right? I apologize if I opened a can of worms. I thought I was just wondering out loud what was best for the Slash class/track/us/new people/etc. Like I said in my very first post, #5508, "there is no right or wrong answer..." We are all good people and friends. Stating an opinion politely on a forum should be fine. Unfortunately, the written word can always be interpreted differently depending on your mood when you read it. So again, I apologize. We should have all just stayed late one night and discussed this in person, if at all.

I plan on continuing to run Slash. It was fun, slammed or not. CPW has a good idea in that just owning a separate set of shocks for $40 allows you to run slammed one night and not slammed the next. We've got two Slash trucks at my house, so maybe I'll just slam one for on-road at Indy RC and keep the other in standard configuration for off-road on Saturday night or at the Avon dirt track. New people can be shown how to do this with their truck like Crispy said earlier. I'm going to drop the subject and let time sort it out.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I ran the Hoosier RC Racer's Club Slash on Friday night at Indy RC Raceway.

I had a lot of fun racing a Stock Slash on-road on carpet Friday because it didn't handle like a well-tuned touring car. I knew it would roll if I pushed it too hard. A few times I had it on 2 wheels and managed to save it. A few times I rolled it. But the whole time I had a smile on my face.


----------



## RollingChicane

Major kudos to JW for bringing home the USGT win at the big Gravity sponsored race up at Leisure Hours this past weekend. His USGT car had the field covered by a mile! He also brought home the #2 spot in 17.5 as well. 

Great Job!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Major kudos to JW for bringing home the USGT win at the big Gravity sponsored race up at Leisure Hours this past weekend. His USGT car had the field covered by a mile! He also brought home the #2 spot in 17.5 as well.
> 
> Great Job!


Wow. That is cool. Any videos of this JW?

I'm surprised they didn't get the rain that we got.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Congratulations Jeremiah! That had to irritate the locals that an out of towner grabbed the top spot. 

Speaking of top spots, Lanny got some cudos on Facebook too on the USVTA page. I have to take some credit. Learning how to get around slower drivers is one of the skills that Lanny has that helped him do so well. You're welcome!


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Wow. That is cool. Any videos of this JW?
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't get the rain that we got.


There are videos on the "Electric on-road @ Leisure Hours Raceway" forum on RCTech. Hopefully the link will post below.....


Edit...Sure didn't post. It's page 360 on the leisure hours thread on RC tech


----------



## RollingChicane

Here is a quick recap of Friday night (I was out of town until last night so my memory might be a bit off of what actually happened so jump in and add/delete/edit anything I say)

We had a pretty darn good turn out with 16 VTA's and 9 USGT's. I didn't get pics of the Slash class but we had enough for 2 heats so I'd guess 10-12 Slashes from memory.

VTA was the hottest contested class of the night. All but 2 cars were within .2 (fastest to slowest) in the main which provided for some really close racing. Clean driving was the ticket to the track layout on Friday night. There was a pretty hairy section to the left of the driver stand which produced some pretty impressive wrecks during the night. Even if you managed to keep it clean, there was a high likelihood you could be caught up in the carnage from an untimely wreck by someone else. Intentionally checking up well before the trouble spot if you doubted the driver in front of you helped to ensure you had the best chance of keeping it clean. 
In the end, it was a two car race between Zuma and Chris. The lead changed back and forth during the race but on the last lap, Zuma found trouble with a lap car while Chris kept it clean and brought home the win.

USGT was jaw dropping performance by the national champion Lanny Sledge. No only did he win, he WON by a landslide. The Russian designed belt driven car, pounded the 2nd place qualifier by a full .3 sec per lap to take home the easy victory. His top 20 average was faster than any other FAST LAP by anyone the whole night! Is there anyone out there that has anything for Mr. Sledge???!!!!! I'm going to be stepping up my game this week to see if I can close the gap a bit more but it's gonna take someone better than me to dethrone the reigning champ. What do you say Houston/JW/Steger/Cody....Do you guys have what it takes to run with the newly crowned king? 

Slash was a BLAST to watch.....What a fun class (unless you are a marshal:surprise It's cool to see new people and/or kids running this class along side with our normal racers. Hopefully this class will continue to grow and keep the FUN aspect to it. We need to figure out some kind of "funishment" (get it, fun & punishment) for the winner of slash like wearing a dorky hat the following week during the heats, or having to clean up the last place finishers truck. Something to poke some harmless fun at the winner (since they are no doubt using a LCG chassis and wrecking the other kids....>) ....cough....Gary....cough......!

All joking aside, the Slash class is my favorite class to watch and probably requires the most driver restraint and control. The smiles on everyones face just might indicate it is the most fun class of the night.


----------



## Lanracer35

You can also go on youtube and search for Motive GP2 Race Leisure Hours USGT


----------



## crispy

Dean was using a LCG chassis. Dad was not.


----------



## pitchblack26

What about your other boy? Is he going to join us this week?


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> What about your other boy? Is he going to join us this week?


Drew (12) has no desire. That was his problem when he raced real kid karts. He did great and had actual talent but I'd ask him if he wanted to race and he'd be like "meh, I'm okay..."

Dean (10) is competitive and likes racing. He just doesn't like the downtime between his heats. I'm still trying to get Dean to come this week.

I'm a lot happier when I just bring one.


----------



## Troy Carter

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Congratulations Jeremiah! That had to irritate the locals that an out of towner grabbed the top spot.


This isn't anything new. Jeremiah has been whooping the locals all year! Some are actually happy that he comes up because it drives them to go faster.

Congrat's JW, awesome all year.


----------



## RollingChicane

Does anyone out there have a spare 25.5 motor I could borrow Friday night? I will give it back at the end of the night, I just want to do a few tests it in a different car.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Does anyone out there have a spare 25.5 motor I could borrow Friday night? I will give it back at the end of the night, I just want to do a few tests it in a different car.


I think I have a Boss already in the box.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I think I have a Boss already in the box.


Awesome, I'll take ya up on that!

I will have a kid with me for Slash class on Friday night.

Anyone need a loaner Slash?


----------



## cwoods34

RollingChicane said:


> What do you say Houston/JW/Steger/Cody....Do you guys have what it takes to run with the newly crowned king?.


lol i was there a couple fridays ago


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got my Slash updated with a new body and ready to run on the carpet! Its one of the new Proline 1966 Ford truck bodies. I like the look. The driver is a stress ball squeeze thing I found at a trade show. (He looks like me getting ready to race against you guys!) Those are stock Traxxas tires and inserts mounted on yellow Proline wheels. If anyone objects, I will use Traxxas wheels. I liked them because they were neon yellow.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Got my Slash updated with a new body and ready to run on the carpet! Its one of the new Proline 1966 Ford truck bodies. I like the look. The driver is a stress ball squeeze thing I found at a trade show. (He looks like me getting ready to race against you guys!) Those are stock Traxxas tires and inserts mounted on yellow Proline wheels. If anyone objects, I will use Traxxas wheels. I liked them because they were neon yellow.


Looks cool Scott! Anyone ever try dying some of the white shortcourse wheels? I've dyed a set of hpi white vta wheels to a cool shade of orange for an as of yet painted body and was thinking how awesome that truck would look with orange wheels but hadn't ever even thought of dying a short course wheel.


----------



## RollingChicane

Here is your Friday night recap:

Attendance was down quite a bit from the past several weeks. At first I wasn't sure why and then it hit me.....It was "Music by Toto night" at Conner Prairie. I'm certain that is where everyone was because Toto and RC stuff go hand in hand. I'm just disappointed that everyone that went there instead didn't call me.....

The original track layout was a bit "different". It has a funnel area on a mid-section straight that was bordered with the red and white corner markers that doubled as a ramp if you missed the 24" opening at all. Since we typically don't have jumps on Friday night, the track layout was reconfigured a bit to avoid any big time air displays. With a new layout, the VTA cars hit the track. VTA had a decent representation of 9 cars and we ran all 9 together in the A-main. None other than Ed and his TT02 proved to be the best of the best in the Main and brought home the win. A consistent car and good driving put him at the top by the end of the race and he definitely deserved the win. A few others encountered some hard luck hits, namely Crispy who easily had the fastest car of the night.

USGT was very light with only 5 cars in the class and only 3 cars finishing the Main. Not much to say here as it was more of a fun run for everyone than a real race. I did a bit of testing in the night with bodies but I'll post my findings in a separate post. 

Slash was a blast again with a couple kids running along with several adults. I would guess there were 6-8 Slashes and they handled the course pretty well. Crispy and Zack had the front row for the Main and led the field to the first turn....which got really ugly! Lots of carnage but due to a virtually indestructible truck, everyone made it out (eventually) unscathed and still running. There was a "guest driver" that proceeded to cut across the track multiple times after he would roll over to take the lead....who will remain nameless....{cough - Rob Pauley - cough}... who finished ahead of Gary but I wouldn't say "won". Again, it is good to see the overall fun and smiles and laid back racing that this class brings to Friday night.

So, if all of this sounds like fun, come on out and join us again each and every Friday night!


----------



## RollingChicane

*DPT vs. MX Stang Comparison*

For anyone reading this thread within the last 60 days, you have no doubt seen quite a bit of discussion about the DPT bodies and the perception that it has a sizeable benefit over all other bodies out there. The DPT body is hands down my favorite body simply due to looks AND I will agree with anyone that it is a great handling body. The USVTA rule makers have disallowed this body at major races but have left it open to each track on whether or not they will allow the body at club racing. Doug HAS stated that the McAllister DPT body IS legal on Friday nights.

With that being said, I wanted to know IF there truly is a benefit to that body above all other bodies, so I purchased and painted up the McAllister MX Stang body that IS legal for the 16-17 season at the major event levels. 

For the test, I ran my DPT body for the night and only varied .1 from my fast lap to my top 20 average. From the 2nd heat to the main, my car was really consistent and in control. After the main was over, I put in my back up battery, pinned down the MX Stang, re-doped the tires and hit the track right away. 

After about 2-3 easy laps (yes, just because the body looks different, it throws me off and I have to re-calibrate my brain) I started to push it as hard as I could. Being 100% truthful, I expected that the MX would give up some front end compared to the DPT. WRONG...... The MX actually had a bit MORE steering than my DPT. The car felt awesome and ever so slightly more nimble. I'm not sure if more steering gave better rear rotation or if less rear down force gave the front more steering, but which ever it was, it was about perfect. I am willing to bet that had I put in my good race battery, I would have been able to lay down faster laps with the MX body because I was able to lay down identical laps over and over to what I ran in the main. 

So, does the DPT give an unfair advantage over all other bodies out there.....NOPE, at least not under the conditions that I tested within. Could the DPT give a .2 advantage over some bodies out there, yep. Was that a contradicting statement, nope. Meaning, I have an HPI McLaren body....TERRIBLE!! Probably one of the worst bodies out there. How bad is it? Ask Houston. He borrowed it and his car was undrivable. so is the DPT body .2 faster than that body, heck yes, probably even more. But is it .2 faster than any other good body out there, I would have to say no based off of testing.

So, as far as bodies go, my choice is the DPT and MX Stang. Other bodies that are likely just as good (IMO) would be either of the Protoform Cadillac and Camaro bodies, the Tamiya BRZ R&D, Tamiya NSX and McAllister Jag. 

What other bodies out there have you all had good overall success with? 

I welcome any comments (agree or disagree) with my opinion above. Because....opinions are like arm pits....everybody has to shave them. Wait a minute....I think I might have gotten that one mixed up....Oh well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Looks cool Scott! Anyone ever try dying some of the white shortcourse wheels? I've dyed a set of hpi white vta wheels to a cool shade of orange for an as of yet painted body and was thinking how awesome that truck would look with orange wheels but hadn't ever even thought of dying a short course wheel.


I did end up with Traxxas Slash wheels and tires. They sell orange rim ones upstairs. Looks good, but no solid orange like you suggested PBR.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I did end up with Traxxas Slash wheels and tires. They sell orange rim ones upstairs. Looks good, but no solid orange like you suggested PBR.


The traxxas factory black with orange simulated beadlock would be extremely cool as well, or even just painting the simulated beadlock on one of the other colors orange to match the truck like what dave did to his. Post an updated pic as I'm sure it's awesome.


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll throw one more comment / question out there for everyone to weigh in on....

Shock set up:

What is everyone's approach on shock set up at our track? I have to admit that shocks are something that I understand at a very high level but in detail, I don't have a clue what I'm doing. For all I know, I might be going at it completely wrong. Here is my approach, wrong or right, and I'd really like to hear what others have to say about my set up or their own set up.....

I tend to run (what I believe) to be very soft springs. At least from what I _think_ I have encountered at our track, the softer springs help my car "feel" more planted on the track and seem to have more grip into and through the corners. They also seem to help my car be less twitchy. When I have tried harder springs, my car feels ultra sensitive to "twitchyness" but lack bite when hitting the turns. So as a default, I tend to keep going lighter and lighter on springs until the car gets too soft and rolls so bad, so quick that I can't drive it and then back off to the previous spring rate. 

I also have played around with different spring rates on each end of the car. By far, I _think_ the most common spring set up is typically 1 step softer spring on the rear than in the front. I have tried everything from 1 step softer on the back of the car, equal all the way around and 1 step harder on the back of the car. I can say that when I ran 1 step harder on the back of the car (than the front) it gave the car a ton of rotation and forward steering and drive off of the corner but it made the car a handful to drive and always on the edge. When I run 1 stop softer on the back of the car, it makes the car super easy to drive and not edgy at all. Equal all the way around is very similar to 1 step softer in the back of the car.

As far as shock oil goes, I usually set it and forget it. After a couple years of playing around with everything from 20cst all the way up to 90cst, I have settled on one set up that I don't mess with and I have it identical on all my cars. I stick with 45cst front and 40cst rear but I run custom pistons on all my VBC shocks (muhaha....they will remain a secret! >)

So there you have it....that is my entire world of knowledge on shock set up. 

What about the rest of you? What can you share with the readers and what tips do you have for everyone?


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> I can say that when I ran 1 step harder on the back of the car (than the front) it gave the car a ton of rotation and forward steering and drive off of the corner but it made the car a handful to drive and always on the edge.


That describes my car to a "T". I'm running all the way at the soft end, with one step harder on the rear. Now I really want to flip that around. Thanks!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> The traxxas factory black with orange simulated beadlock would be extremely cool as well, or even just painting the simulated beadlock on one of the other colors orange to match the truck like what dave did to his. Post an updated pic as I'm sure it's awesome.


Pic with the new wheels/tires. They offer them in green/blue/yellow/red I believe. And black.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> I'll throw one more comment / question out there for everyone to weigh in on....
> 
> Shock set up:
> 
> What is everyone's approach on shock set up at our track? I have to admit that shocks are something that I understand at a very high level but in detail, I don't have a clue what I'm doing. For all I know, I might be going at it completely wrong. Here is my approach, wrong or right, and I'd really like to hear what others have to say about my set up or their own set up.....
> 
> I tend to run (what I believe) to be very soft springs. At least from what I _think_ I have encountered at our track, the softer springs help my car "feel" more planted on the track and seem to have more grip into and through the corners. They also seem to help my car be less twitchy. When I have tried harder springs, my car feels ultra sensitive to "twitchyness" but lack bite when hitting the turns. So as a default, I tend to keep going lighter and lighter on springs until the car gets too soft and rolls so bad, so quick that I can't drive it and then back off to the previous spring rate.
> 
> I also have played around with different spring rates on each end of the car. By far, I _think_ the most common spring set up is typically 1 step softer spring on the rear than in the front. I have tried everything from 1 step softer on the back of the car, equal all the way around and 1 step harder on the back of the car. I can say that when I ran 1 step harder on the back of the car (than the front) it gave the car a ton of rotation and forward steering and drive off of the corner but it made the car a handful to drive and always on the edge. When I run 1 stop softer on the back of the car, it makes the car super easy to drive and not edgy at all. Equal all the way around is very similar to 1 step softer in the back of the car.
> 
> As far as shock oil goes, I usually set it and forget it. After a couple years of playing around with everything from 20cst all the way up to 90cst, I have settled on one set up that I don't mess with and I have it identical on all my cars. I stick with 45cst front and 40cst rear but I run custom pistons on all my VBC shocks (muhaha....they will remain a secret! >)
> 
> So there you have it....that is my entire world of knowledge on shock set up.
> 
> What about the rest of you? What can you share with the readers and what tips do you have for everyone?


My understanding is that the spring rate will determine how much weight is shifted in a turn, acceleration, or braking. A soft spring will shift more weight, and should be more grip, than a harder spring. The trade off is that transitions (left to right or corner to strait) will be slower as there is more weight that must now shift from one corner of the car to another. In contrast harder springs would allow less weight transfer and grip but speed up transitions. This is why heavy springs will make a car twitchy and soft ones can make it feel like a slug or even traction roll.

Shock oil should control how fast the weight is transferred. Thin oil would allow the weight to transfer quickly while thicker oil will slow the transfer weight. 

Since we aren't really concerned with bumps, bump and rebound rates don't come into play as much. If we were off-roading, we would want to consider theses adjustments also. One is the rate at which the shock can compress (bump) and the other is the rate at which it can extend (rebound). For off road, you can benefit by having more bump than rebound. This allows the shock to compress fast when landing a jump and then extend slowly to not spring the car back off the ground. Secondarily it will slow the body lean in corners as when one corner compresses, the other must extend.

All that said, I'm no expert myself and have experimented with several combinations of oil and spring rate attempting to get my cars to do what I want and not traction roll. Tires and traction compound also play a large roll in that. Springs and damping rates are 100% customized to the driver so long as they still hold the car up. The only thing you don't want to do is get to a point where you have the shocks fully compressed or extended on a regular basis.


----------



## RollingChicane

Check out the big brain on Jason!!!! Very nice commentary and explanation. This is probably the most clear yet detailed explanation on springs and oil I have ever come across. Very nice job Jason!

How about you other brainiacs out there? Care to share your thoughts / experiences?

Also, what about our pizza night that the Chicago dude was going to use as his trophy? We still going to do this? I think we were going to decide a night. How about the 16th or 23rd of September? That should give everyone enough notice and prep time, right? 

Should we try to promote it up as the Annual Pizza / Carpet Cutter race? 
Which is sharper, the pizza cutter or your driving skills? 
I know....that was kinda Cheezy.....
Don't pepper me with your comments....
Whose gonna bring home the dough at this race....


----------



## microed

I could do the 16th, but not the 23rd for pizza night. 

I think most of this shock talk has been on target. I will add that shock set-up can vary greatly from make to make and from class to class. The weight of the vehicle and the type of tires you are using can make a big difference too.

I painted up a new McCallister Camaro VTA body. If anyone is looking to shave some weight off of their VTA car, this is a great body to use. It is 26 grams less than the McCallister Mustang I have been running on that car. At 99 grams, it is the lightest body I have ever painted for VTA.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Brushless ESC*

Before I order a $55 Hobbywing, I wanted to see if anyone out there has a used ESC they want to part with? My son picked up a super nice Spec-R from Crispy to put together a VTA car(Thanks again Gary!). We have it all the way together minus an ESC. If you have one you want to part with, let me know!

Adding to that note....My son would randomly drive my cars after the night was over but never showed a ton of interest. He liked running the cars but never really wanted his own. When he heard that we were going to start running Slashes, he finally became excited to come racing with me on Friday nights. Friday night turned from "how many races do you have left" to "it's already the Mains?". Now he loves Friday nights and wants to run VTA. Convert #1 is underway which is exactly what we were looking for!

Once we get the car put together, I'll have him run it afterwards for several weeks and when he has good car control, I'll turn him loose in the actual races.


----------



## pitchblack26

Buy the hobbywing. It's a nicely priced esc that is easy to set and maintain, unlike any novak that I have come across


----------



## regets ama

SPRINGS, TRIAL AND ERROR

Not to be contrary; however, I will share another concept. Go to a track with high bite (traction roll) and heavy springs (heavy being a relative term to the overall chassis weight) will probably cause immediate flip of the car (too much traction, side bite). And you need to know if it is traction rolling when entering, middle or exiting a turn (ft or rear traction issue).

The only thing giving the car traction is the tires (tire patch on the ground). Load that tire patch and you get more traction. Spring rates determine loading the tire (traction) or loading the chassis (roll). 

So up to a point, a heavy spring can actually give more traction, until the tire slip angle falls off, and causes loss of traction.

My suggestion, based on the weight of the car (class you run) and type of tire (slip angle) is trial and error.

Other major factors are chasssis flex, shock oil, shock position, etc.

Think of what you want to load, the chassis or the tire, when making changes.

Lastly, These can be more than TOY CARS, they can be your kids science/physics experiments when you bring them to the track. They can be your own personal thinking/experimenting platform. Or they can just be a hobby, mind escaping, at least for a little while.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> Spring rates determine loading the tire (traction) or loading the chassis (roll). So up to a point, a heavy spring can actually give more traction, until the tire slip angle falls off, and causes loss of traction.


This makes perfect sense and is a great explanation.


Great points! I really enjoy hearing and learning from other folk's comments.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

regets ama said:


> springs, trial and error
> 
> not to be contrary; however, i will share another concept. Go to a track with high bite (traction roll) and heavy springs (heavy being a relative term to the overall chassis weight) will probably cause immediate flip of the car (too much traction, side bite). And you need to know if it is traction rolling when entering, middle or exiting a turn (ft or rear traction issue).
> 
> The only thing giving the car traction is the tires (tire patch on the ground). Load that tire patch and you get more traction. Spring rates determine loading the tire (traction) or loading the chassis (roll).
> 
> So up to a point, a heavy spring can actually give more traction, until the tire slip angle falls off, and causes loss of traction.
> 
> My suggestion, based on the weight of the car (class you run) and type of tire (slip angle) is trial and error.
> 
> Other major factors are chasssis flex, shock oil, shock position, etc.
> 
> Think of what you want to load, the chassis or the tire, when making changes.
> 
> Lastly, these can be more than toy cars, they can be your kids science/physics experiments when you bring them to the track. They can be your own personal thinking/experimenting platform. Or they can just be a hobby, mind escaping, at least for a little while.


toy cars


----------



## cwoods34

Here's Chucky! said:


> toy cars


Professional hobby-grade scale racing simulation vehicles.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

cwoods34 said:


> professional hobby-grade scale racing simulation vehicles.


nice!


----------



## CICR

(FREE ENTRY) Track will be open this Sunday (8/28) for on-road. Doors open at 10:00. There will be no charge for practice or racing. That's right, FREE entry for practice and racing. Hopefully there will be enough to race. 17.5 touring and 17.5 1/12.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Numbers seemed up this week. 2 Large stacked vta heats. 2 usgt heats and 2 slash heats. Slash saw some Saturday regulars in the building and a new kid with loads of enthusiasm who by the end of the night was running good laps in the amain! The answer for the shocks for Saturday irc or avon regulars is zip ties or rubber bands as it's temporary and can be done and undone in a minute or so and is very effective at making a slash not roll much and corner nicely with a corresponding camber adjustment. Congratulations to Crispy's son on his amain transfer run. These youngsters are turning into competent wheel men quickly and seem to be hooked which was the idea. The new kid was already asking loads of questions about vta/touring cars and even had the opportunity to take the wheel for some practice laps. Like nick stated with his son the slash on Friday is bearing fruit and planting seeds. I did notice a few practice issues tonight and while everyone played nice I'm sure some were upset so we just need to reiterate the practice time procedures to newcomers to the Friday program or see if we can get it in print along with the zip tie/rubber band/fuel tubing drop being ok rule to put on the board so as to head off any future issues be it rules related or practice related.


----------



## crispy

Good write up Tony. The new boy's name was Joe. I was happy to help him out but it also gave Dean another kid to race against. Thanks for getting him all hooked up there at the end.

Glad to see some of the Saturday night crowd there. We do need to keep reiterating the :20 after and :50 after policy on Slash practice. Keep in mind, TCs can run at all times, but there should only be Slashes on the track for those two ten minute periods. I also let Dean go out as soon as we get there at 5:00, but only if no one else is practicing yet. Usually only Lanny is there at that time anyway.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Maybe we could talk to doug about having a tone over the loudspeaker at the start and stop of slash practice time. I really believe in the idea of running them as a program builder for all facets of local rc, we just all need to be good stewards of it as one problem could sink either the slash class or the onroad classes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Was sure sorry to see this. Fun track. Nice people at Harbor Hobbies. I was there three times when working in Chicagoland. They are up by the Illinois/Wisconsin boarder. Gotta support the track you race at.


----------



## CICR

(FREE ENTRY AGAIN) Track will be open this Sunday (9/04) for on-road. Doors open at 10:00. There will be no charge for practice or racing. That's right, FREE entry for practice and racing. 17.5 touring raced last week. Come down & run some laps.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun in VTA last week. Managed a 3rd with my TC3. Not bad for a 15 year old design.

Thanks to Tony for letting me borrow a transponder again.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

CICR said:


> (FREE ENTRY AGAIN) Track will be open this Sunday (9/04) for on-road. Doors open at 10:00. There will be no charge for practice or racing. That's right, FREE entry for practice and racing. 17.5 touring raced last week. Come down & run some laps.


Generous offer. I live on the northwest side of Indy. Its just a little too far for me. 

Scott


----------



## ThrottleKing

TC classes just got a bit faster. This does not effect USVTA or USGT. ROAR has lowered the minimum weight for TC to 1350g.:woohoo: 

Awesome! I have about 30g of tungsten I can remove now.Change to rule 8.7.5.1 Weight for T2 sedan class

From ROAR site:

August 31, 2016
ROAR would like to announce a change to rule 8.7.5.1 Weight for T2 sedans. The current weight is 1380 gr for this class. Other organizations have shifted to a 1350 gr weight limit for this class. In order to keep continuity internationally, we will change ROAR's limit to 1350 gr minimum as well.

Current minimum weight = 1380 gr

Proposed minimum weight = 1350 gr


----------



## Troy Carter

ThrottleKing said:


> TC classes just got a bit faster. This does not effect USVTA or USGT. ROAR has lowered the minimum weight for TC to 1350g.:woohoo:
> 
> Awesome! I have about 30g of tungsten I can remove now.Change to rule 8.7.5.1 Weight for T2 sedan class
> 
> From ROAR site:
> 
> August 31, 2016
> ROAR would like to announce a change to rule 8.7.5.1 Weight for T2 sedans. The current weight is 1380 gr for this class. Other organizations have shifted to a 1350 gr weight limit for this class. In order to keep continuity internationally, we will change ROAR's limit to 1350 gr minimum as well.
> 
> Current minimum weight = 1380 gr
> 
> Proposed minimum weight = 1350 gr


Well I guess I can start cleaning off the chassis now. For me going fast isn't so much about the weight of the car, it's the proximity of the boards that slows me down.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this evening for on-road practice. (Free practice) no charge 5:00-9:00. Come on out!


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a lot of fun in VTA last week. Managed a 3rd with my TC3. Not bad for a 15 year old design.
> 
> Thanks to Tony for letting me borrow a transponder again.


I'll bet you did. As noted earlier, once he gets his new body (done), down to weight (at 1500 now) and new battery (shorty for even less weight and better power) we're all in trouble.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like I can race at Indy RC tomorrow night. No kid's events going on. (Missed last week due to my daughter performing at a BHS game in Color Guard.)

The Hoosier RC race that was postponed due to rain got rescheduled for the 18th. We were trying to get an on-road parking lot race going on that date you may recall, but logistically we aren't there yet. And we are trying to get a timing system put together. More on that when we know.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys might have seen that the new ProtoForm Ford GT body is out. They say a new "190mm TC version is coming soon." But, it might only fit low profile shock tower TC's. It is so frigging cool!!!

More pictures and information: http://racepf.com/on-road-1-10-1-12/ford-gt-clear-body/


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys might have seen that the new ProtoForm Ford GT body is out. They say a new "190mm TC version is coming soon." But, it might only fit low profile shock tower TC's. It is so frigging cool!!!
> 
> More pictures and information: PROTOform Ford GT Clear Body for 200mm Pan Car











That looks fantastic. I was looking at the MX Mustang or ATS-V but that might win.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Big turn out last night! I would have thought the nice weather and holiday weekend would have made it sparse. Two heats of VTA, USGT, Slash and one heat of 1/12th scale. Fun night!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Another week of racing is in the books...With a really strong turnout!

Friday night was apparently the night to be at IRCR with about 15 VTA and 10+ USGT along with 2 solid heats of Slash and one heat of 1/12 scales returning to action. I didn't snap pics of the B mains so I might be off by a car or two but I _think_ I understated the car count as opposed to over stating the count.

VTA saw the return of none other than Mr. Ward, who to no surprise, showed the rest of us how it is done. BUT....there were a couple contenders that were within .1 of JW's time so he does have some competition. Once Lanny gets his VTA car going, I think there will be a major battle for the top spot. Cody Armes and Steger had some excellent cars and are well within striking distance and major kudos to Brian Smith for taking the 4th spot with his old TC3/4 and besting a ton of other high dollar and much newer cars.

USGT was again the JW show but....a rare bobble enabled Lanny to jump ahead by 4 seconds and consistently hold the lead on his way to an solid win....until an unnecessary tangle with a lap car that ultimately took him out of the race. None the less, Lanny did have fast lap of the main and has proven the immortal JW just might be vulnerable....We'll have to see what the "Sledgehammer" has in store for JW next week....Can he avenge his loss??!! Tune in next week to find out!!

Slash was a 2 heat Slashfest. I have to admit I didn't catch the final results but most everybody ended up in first place fun for Slash minus a few folks that encountered broken trucks, mostlikely due to an errant short coursing truck....more on that in a bit....

1/12 scale saw 4 cars and as has been the trend in the past, they were carpet missles and well in control, laying down nice traction for the rest of us.

Good night of fun and already looking forward to next week.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Slash Practice*



TEAM PBR said:


> I really believe in the idea of running them as a program builder for all facets of local rc, we just all need to be good stewards of it as one problem could sink either the slash class or the onroad classes.


I wanted to pose another thought along with PBR's post above which I 100% agree with.

I am a huge proponent of the Slash class on Friday night. The fun and the kids that it brings to the place is excellent. The downside to the Slashes are the carnage that takes place. Up until the past couple weeks, the carnage has been minimal as it is largely seasoned folks running the Slashes. Even many of the new kids running have a moderate amount of experience with driving the cars/trucks so it is quite controlled.....until the introduction of one ambitious new young racer!

I think everyone honored the time slot allocated for Slash during the time before the racing started. I even saw someone politely contain "said ambitious new young racer" when he put his truck on the track during non-approved slash practice which was much appreciated.

But...the loop hole that we didn't anticipate was that someone might throw a Slash on the track between heats. Enter said ambitious new young racer again..... My son was on the track practicing with his brand spanking new VTA car and grinning ear to ear and loving it when suddenly an orange slash comes flying in perpendicular to the actual track layout and T-bones Zack's VTA car, pins it against a rail and proceeds to do a burnout on the car until it is free and roaming for its next unintentional victim. Zack pulled his car off the track because "his steering felt weird" so we parked it until the mains were over. No biggie, right?

As the racing was wrapping up, I removed the body, plugged in the battery and proceeded to check it out. Sure enough the servo was turning really, REALLY slow. I could hear a weird sound, kind of like a buzzing. While looking it over, the problem became very apparent...The smoke that they magically put inside of the expensive electronic we buy was leaking... and leaking badly. In the end, I don't know for sure what went bad first, but it ultimately fried the servo, receiver and brand new ESC. I'll put a very conservative price tag of $110+ on that batch of smoke.

As innocent as this little accident was, it was expensive and is something none of us want to encounter, let alone have a repeat occurrence. I said all of that to make this point: New drivers getting involved with Slashes is a great idea and one I am still a fan of. But, we need to have the controlled time windows, not only prior to racing but in between rounds. So, I'll post the question here. Do we limit Slash practices to be practice prior to the racing only and not allow between heats? Are there other suggestions out there? I'm circling back to PBR's original post to reemphasize his point *"I really believe in the idea of running them as a program builder for all facets of local rc, we just all need to be good stewards of it as one problem could sink either the slash class or the onroad classes."*

Ideas from the group on how to handle this?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I wanted to pose another thought along with PBR's post above which I 100% agree with.
> 
> I am a huge proponent of the Slash class on Friday night. The fun and the kids that it brings to the place is excellent. The downside to the Slashes are the carnage that takes place. Up until the past couple weeks, the carnage has been minimal as it is largely seasoned folks running the Slashes. Even many of the new kids running have a moderate amount of experience with driving the cars/trucks so it is quite controlled.....until the introduction of one ambitious new young racer!
> 
> I think everyone honored the time slot allocated for Slash during the time before the racing started. I even saw someone politely contain "said ambitious new young racer" when he put his truck on the track during non-approved slash practice which was much appreciated.
> 
> But...the loop hole that we didn't anticipate was that someone might throw a Slash on the track between heats. Enter said ambitious new young racer again..... My son was on the track practicing with his brand spanking new VTA car and grinning ear to ear and loving it when suddenly an orange slash comes flying in perpendicular to the actual track layout and T-bones Zack's VTA car, pins it against a rail and proceeds to do a burnout on the car until it is free and roaming for its next unintentional victim. Zack pulled his car off the track because "his steering felt weird" so we parked it until the mains were over. No biggie, right?
> 
> As the racing was wrapping up, I removed the body, plugged in the battery and proceeded to check it out. Sure enough the servo was turning really, REALLY slow. I could hear a weird sound, kind of like a buzzing. While looking it over, the problem became very apparent...The smoke that they magically put inside of the expensive electronic we buy was leaking... and leaking badly. In the end, I don't know for sure what went bad first, but it ultimately fried the servo, receiver and brand new ESC. I'll put a very conservative price tag of $110+ on that batch of smoke.
> 
> As innocent as this little accident was, it was expensive and is something none of us want to encounter, let alone have a repeat occurrence. I said all of that to make this point: New drivers getting involved with Slashes is a great idea and one I am still a fan of. But, we need to have the controlled time windows, not only prior to racing but in between rounds. So, I'll post the question here. Do we limit Slash practices to be practice prior to the racing only and not allow between heats? Are there other suggestions out there? I'm circling back to PBR's original post to reemphasize his point *"I really believe in the idea of running them as a program builder for all facets of local rc, we just all need to be good stewards of it as one problem could sink either the slash class or the onroad classes."*
> 
> Ideas from the group on how to handle this?



Your two posts recapping the night are excellent. Here is my take on the Slash class. IT IS FOR THE KIDS! I think some of the adults participating is ludicrous. We need the kids, otherwise we don't have anything in 5 years. And the kids need supervision. The one Chicane talks about obviously didn't have a parent or coach watching and helping him around the track. That includes apologizing to the kid he ran over. They will not learn track etiquette on their own. They must be taught. I see G. Crispin taking full interest in his kid running the Slash. That is one example of how it should work. I am sorry if that means drop a class. This is the best way to keep the tire irons in the truck and not in the pit box.


----------



## regets ama

Nick
I have an old tekin rs esc and hot wire that works just fine for your sons vta car. FREE to him.

PM me your phone number if interested, westfield is close to noblesville i hear.


----------



## crispy

I've been working with Joe as much as possible and so has Tony. I'll say something to him next Friday about his racecraft. But Joe is trying hard and really wants to be there. For example, he cut grass after school on Friday so he'd have the funds to pay the entry fee. Problem is the parents are just dropping him off and he's getting mentored by committee.

I had that conversation about the difference between driving and racing with Dean on the way home. He shocked both of us by beating Zack in the B to advance and he was nervous about running in the A. Getting him to slow down, move over and let people pass is going to be harder than getting him up to speed.

In terms of Slash only being for the kids, I say hogwash. We only have three or so kids running on a regular basis. The old timers really like the Slash as well. We want them running as that gets the car count up and high car count ON A REGULAR BASIS is what brings out the others. You know what happens when the car count drops? You end up hardly ever running... cough - 12th scale - cough. Plus lots of traffic is what makes Slash racing fun.

P.S. What's up with drift cars on the track in the heat of practice? I'm not talking about Bryce.


----------



## TEAM PBR

So Friday night was a hectic mess. Nick if it was my little guy that broke your son's stuff let me know but I think it was the other boy whose mom pushed him in the door with 20 bucks then bailed out saying she'd pick him up at 1030 to keep his phone on. That's kinda an unexpected event that indyrc has become a modern day roller rink where kids are left without parental supervision or any care for their well being. It was easier to entertain that young man a week ago as Gary and I did but this week I brought my 6 year old with and then had a visit from my wife and daughters so he was kinda left to go wild. Needless to say my boy isn't ready for Friday night racing and did his fair share of horrible driving but at least at slow speeds and I hope he dosent ask to come again. I know he probably caused a few crashes with the super slow red mustang vta car I let him attempt to drive in practice so i apologize if he caused an accident and if you feel I owe you parts hit me up.


----------



## RollingChicane

Thanks to everyone that responded to my previous post, especially Mr. Steger, I really appreciate your offer but I pulled an ESC out of an old slash as well as an old servo that needed to be rebuild and thankfully I had an extra receiver laying around. Hang on to that Tekin but know that I appreciate the offer!

PBR - thanks for your offer as well but no need as it wasn't your boy. Hopefully he will keep polishing his skills and will be a future all star!

Crispy - your post keeps going through my mind for some reason. I think that is is incredible that the little kid wants to race so badly he is finding neighborhood jobs to drum up the money to race AND if he is dropped of and unsupervised we can't really expect him to just know what to do and how to act.

Here is my offer/suggestion (Crispy you seem to know a bit about him so let me know what you think): Think Joe would be willing to let someone pay for his race fees and mentor him for all the aspects of the practice and race times? The goal is to teach him the rules and etiquette and responsibilities of a race night. If two to four of us would sign up for it would give us an opportunity to help him but not be something that we would get roped into every Friday night.

Just an idea, might be a bad one.....but thought I'd toss it out there. I'd be happy to sign up for at least one Friday night a month to cover his race fees and help him learn a bit.

Thoughts?


----------



## jkaetz

We should certainly mentor the younger racers but I would put corrective action in the hands of the race director. Implement a simple policy, perhaps two warnings and if that isn't enough you can sit out the rest of the evening. Of course we should do our best to impart good racer edict but should someone not listen to us or forget repeatedly, a more official warning from the race director might leave a longer lasting impression. We don't want to exclude anyone but there should be a system in place to take official action if needed. For that matter the entire slash program should probably get written down and posted on the indyrc website so that we have something to point to when any disputes come up. For the most part if something isn't written down, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Matt P.

Another light blue shaft driven car will be making it's way to IndyRC soon (but not too soon).


----------



## Matt P.

BTW whats with all the new electric 200mm foam tire TC's coming out? We're not going back to the crap again are we?


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> BTW whats with all the new electric 200mm foam tire TC's coming out? We're not going back to the crap again are we?


Examples?


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> Examples?


ARC, Serpent, Mugen, Capricorn, Ofna, Shepherd. I think I read that Xray was developing an electric version of the NT1. Basically all the big nitro brands are making an electric version of their 1/10 nitro touring cars. The only reason I can think why they would want this is to bring back electric foam TC's.

Most of them have already released electric versions of their 1/8 foam onroad cars.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Mention foam tire tc's... then crickets. Nuff said about that. I'm sure there's a niche market for them but no thanks.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I loved foam TC back in the day. No they couldnt live as long as rubber but they held their peak alot longer than rubber does right up to just a skin on the rim. It did require more attention between rounds but back then most of us only ran one car and could afford time to true and re-gear rollout if needed.


----------



## davidl

I am aware of the 235mm cars. Do you mean 200mm instead of 235?

By the way......5600!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just reserved my room for Snowbirds. Who else is going to Snowbirds 2017?


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> BTW whats with all the new electric 200mm foam tire TC's coming out? We're not going back to the crap again are we?


They're awesome on asphalt?


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Just reserved my room for Snowbirds. Who else is going to Snowbirds 2017?


I'm not going now.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> i'm not going now.


lol!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If any of the young slash racers need help tonight, please let me know. I have an extra charger and I'm happy to help fix broken parts if any of the dads need an extra hand.

Oh, if anyone doesn't know me by my username, I'm Brian Smith. You can find me by looking for the dust coming off my old r/c equipment.


----------



## davidl

Matt P. said:


> ARC, Serpent, Mugen, Capricorn, Ofna, Shepherd. I think I read that Xray was developing an electric version of the NT1. Basically all the big nitro brands are making an electric version of their 1/10 nitro touring cars. The only reason I can think why they would want this is to bring back electric foam TC's.
> 
> Most of them have already released electric versions of their 1/8 foam onroad cars.


Hi Matt. I did a quick study this morning on these cars for you. Mugen doesn't list one. Serpent shows one and the following is the statement from their website.

Main advantages of an electric 200mm car are:
- 200mm is more stabile and easier to be fast than with 190mm 
- Very suitable also to use on larger 1/8 scale gastracks 
- Use of wider foam tyres, makes racing easier, and no need for tyre oil
- Can handle both 2S and 3S battery packs, use 1/10 or even 1/8 speedo.
- Very strong and durable , as based on front and suspension of the heavier 1/10 scale gascars
- Good range of optionals
- Good range of bodies and tyres, even better when you race 1/10 gp too
- Silent but very fast, so ideal for rc tracks that dont allow GP cars (after certain hours). 

No information yet on Xray, Kyosho and Shepard. Will post when I know more from them. See next post for my comments.


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> Hi Matt. I did a quick study this morning on these cars for you. Mugen doesn't list one. Serpent shows one and the following is the statement from their website.
> 
> Main advantages of an electric 200mm car are:
> - 200mm is more stabile and easier to be fast than with 190mm
> - Very suitable also to use on larger 1/8 scale gastracks
> - Use of wider foam tyres, makes racing easier, and no need for tyre oil
> - Can handle both 2S and 3S battery packs, use 1/10 or even 1/8 speedo.
> - Very strong and durable , as based on front and suspension of the heavier 1/10 scale gascars
> - Good range of optionals
> - Good range of bodies and tyres, even better when you race 1/10 gp too
> - Silent but very fast, so ideal for rc tracks that dont allow GP cars (after certain hours).
> 
> No information yet on Xray, Kyosho and Shepard. Will post when I know more from them. See next post for my comments.


These are the reasons Serpent made the car. The track configurations in Europe are the situations they are shooting for. The tracks in the US are much different, but these cars can be adapted. Saying that, they are focusing on the outdoor tracks. These are not intended for indoors on carpet. Not saying someone will not do that, but not likely. Tires don't seam to be restricted to foam. Rubber tires are the standard for both 1/8th and 1/10th 4wd GT and Touring cars.

Mugen does have a 1/8th scale electric GT.

More later.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> "no need for tyre oil"


So that's what I've been doing wrong all this time. I keep putting traction compound on my tires to make them stickier when I should have been applying oil instead to cut down on the friction. Why didn't I think of this before?


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> These are the reasons Serpent made the car. The track configurations in Europe are the situations they are shooting for. The tracks in the US are much different, but these cars can be adapted. Saying that, they are focusing on the outdoor tracks. These are not intended for indoors on carpet. Not saying someone will not do that, but not likely. Tires don't seam to be restricted to foam. Rubber tires are the standard for both 1/8th and 1/10th 4wd GT and Touring cars.
> 
> Mugen does have a 1/8th scale electric GT.
> 
> More later.


Capricorn, Serpent, and Shepard already have 1/8 scale electric chassis, just as Mugen. Talked with XRAY and they are waiting to see what falls out. Speculation to do a 1/10 200mm car is to capitalize on existing parts. They can then use smaller motors and batteries to get the speeds and race lengths they need on the large outdoor European tracks. Existing rubber tires for 1/10 scale will fit this new Serpent.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

It's hard to believe yet another week has come and gone.....

Friday night saw a solid crowd of racers again boasting 14+ cars in VTA and 10+ cars in USGT along with 2 1/12th scale cars and 6+ Slashes.

We'll recap from the smallest class to the largest class

1/12th scale was only a two car show with David Lee in usual form driving clean and fast. I didn't even get a chance to see the results for 1/12th scale so I'm not sure what kind of times they were turning but I'm guessing it was in the high 6 second range. This class was a fairly deep field in the past and we welcome racers to show up and put down the traction for the rubber tire cars so if you have these little carvers laying around, bring them out and see if you have anything for the Master of 1/12th scale!

Slash racing saw the return of the green Slash of none other than Shawn "I have a GTR and a Ferrari" Harbert who laid down a whoopin on the former Slash king (Crispy) to take a win the the A main. To be fair to Crispy, he had the fastest lap by a large amount along with all the fast time increments but I'm guessing a few wrecks along the way slowed Crispy down for overall total time. Congrats to Shawn.

USGT....I just need to copy and paste from last week because yet again, this week was owned by the Sledgehammer! Lanny's car is simply incredible posting the fast lap, week after week and even more impressive is his consistency. Fast lap to his top 20 was only 0.1 deviation. Mighty impressive. Recognition to Tad who turned an impressive fast lap as well along. We also saw Vincent finish out the race in the number 4 spot showing excellent consistency as well.

VTA was a fantastic shootout all night. All cars were within 0.3 from the first to last on fast lap and 6 cars within 0.2 of each other at the 20 lap average! Might just be the tightest field of racing we have seen in a long while. Most impressive run of the night belonged to Brian Smith, fielding his 2 decade old TC3/4 taking the TQ and capable of winning the main but a late race bobble proved to be too much to overcome but still taking a respectable 2nd place finish. Kudos to Zuma and Ed for bringing home the 3 & 4 spots as well.

Lets see what else is there to talk about......

Here is my "ones to watch" pitch: Zuma is getting his VTA car dialed back in after the weight change so watch out for him. Tony has nearly a perfect handling car for VTA and is probably 1-2 tweaks away from being deadly so beware of the looming D06 that is poised to shake up the ranks. Each week Bryce has a FAST set of cars and with some additional consistency, he will definitely shake things up. Rumor has it that Ed has a TA07 on the way that will serve as a USGT car and from what I hear, the TA07 is having incredible results throughout the nation. Watch out for this chassis! 

That's about it for the weekly recap. Get all your maintenance wrapped up early this week and plan to reserve Friday night for some more good racing! See ya'll on Friday.


----------



## RollingChicane

*More Body Testing*

I figured I'd share a couple more results / updates on what I have found through testing this lasts week.

First....DPT vs. MX Stang body test, round two. I ran both bodies again this week and yet again, both bodies yielded the same results this past week. My lap times were identical between the two bodies (7.24x vs. 7.24x) when I ran them back to back. Looking past the fast lap comparison, if we focus on the top 5 - top 20 average, I actually see the total deviation was 0.09 proving the body can deliver consistent results and it was not a "hail mary" lap that yielded similar results. So, I think I can safely say the bodies perform consistently one to the other and either body will be a solid choice. But, beyond the numbers, I can say that, for whatever reason, the MX Stang just felt a little easier to drive. The car seemed "lighter" on the track, with an excellent front down force feel complimented with all the rear down force I needed BUT allowed the rear to rotate almost effortlessly. So, if you are looking for a touch more steering and a bit less rear grip, give the MX Stang a shot and see how it works for you!

Second...I've also been doing a lot of work on my VTA car trying to find more speed. I'm getting closer to where I need to be for a variety of reasons. I have always felt my car was "fast" on top speed and I have good low end punch BUT I struggle to carry corner speed OUT of the corner. My car has good entry speed but from the apex off, it scrubs way too much speed. No matter what small adjustments I make, it just doesn't make that "big" change I'm looking for and get me the exit speed I'm looking for. So, as a result, I typically will mess around before and after racing and make big changes to see if anything gives me the results I'm looking for. I made some of those big changes this week and instantly felt a big change in how the car handled. It wan't "good", but it gave some indications that I had made a change that moved the needle closer to what I was looking for. Fast forward to the end of the night....I pretty much have changed about every aspect of roll center, camber links, droop and ride height that you can change and the end result was a very good handling car that has pretty darn good corner speed and consistency, so much so that the car turned the fastest lap, top 5,10 and 20 of the night. The point I am trying to make is don't be hesitant to change your set up if your car is not handling the way you want. And, you might need to make a combination of changes to get your car handling the way you want after a single significant change. So, test, test, test.....you will learn what changes effect your car in certain ways as well as what combination of changes work well together. Once you know what works and what doesn't, you can apply those changes to your other cars / classes and put your new found understanding and knowledge to good work!


----------



## davidl

Good job, Chicane. These write-ups are interesting to read and thought provoking.

All others, I have the MX-Stang at Hobbytown by Castleton. Come get ya some!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wanted to share a bit of information on the TC3 that I've been running for the past few weeks...

I did a lot of work freeing up the drive line on my car, including...
- Cleaning out the bearings with WD-40 and electric motor spray. (I use $1 USD steel shield bearings)
- Making sure the bearings were easy to install into the plastic parts. If they weren't I "reamed" out the holes to have a better tolerance.
- Adjusted the mesh on the ring/pinion gears inside the gearbox so they weren't too tight (factory settings have too many shims)

If you own a TC3, there are plenty of articles online about freeing up the drive line of the car. This same basic info applies to the TC4 as well. Having a free/smooth drive line can help the performance of lower RPM motors such as the 25.5 motors.

-----------

I also want to thank Lanny for testing one of my old spare Novak 25.5 Ballistic motors on his analyzer. I ended up running it in the 2nd round/main as it was performing better that the motor I was using in the 1st round. He tried testing my 1st round Novak 25.5 Ballistic motor, but it was having problems testing on the analyzer. I wonder if I have a problem with my timing board.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Not that it couldn't be something else but weird issues on my motor analyser have always been related to the sensor board or sensor wire/ ie me not getting it plugged in all the way etc. Thanks for the compliments on the car rolling chicane and the tweaks this last week. That car would be a force to be reckoned with in the hands of a skilled rc driver that's for sure but in my hands no one need worry about it or any of my fleet of random cars shaking up the usual running order.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I also want to thank Lanny for testing one of my old spare Novak 25.5 Ballistic motors on his analyzer. I ended up running it in the 2nd round/main as it was performing better that the motor I was using in the 1st round. He tried testing my 1st round Novak 25.5 Ballistic motor, but it was having problems testing on the analyzer. I wonder if I have a problem with my timing board.


I'd like to NOT thank Lanny for helping Brian test his Ballistic motors.....The dude is already fast enough as is! 

C'Mon on man!! (said in my best Keyshawn Johnson ESPN voice)


----------



## ThrottleKing

This Saturday at Summit R/C Raceway is the first round of the Motiv Midwest All-Star Carpet Series.


----------



## jkaetz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Wanted to share a bit of information on the TC3 that I've been running for the past few weeks...
> 
> I did a lot of work freeing up the drive line on my car, including...
> - Cleaning out the bearings with WD-40 and electric motor spray. (I use $1 USD steel shield bearings)
> - Making sure the bearings were easy to install into the plastic parts. If they weren't I "reamed" out the holes to have a better tolerance.
> - Adjusted the mesh on the ring/pinion gears inside the gearbox so they weren't too tight (factory settings have too many shims)
> 
> If you own a TC3, there are plenty of articles online about freeing up the drive line of the car. This same basic info applies to the TC4 as well. Having a free/smooth drive line can help the performance of lower RPM motors such as the 25.5 motors.


How often do you clean or replace said bearings?


----------



## RollingChicane

*Garage Sale*

I have a few items I want to purge from my workshop and thought I'd try to sell them on here instead of lugging them to the track on Friday:

*$60* - Slash Roller with servo, good shape. Has Turnigy 1/8th scale wheel adapters. I probably have the stock parts if you want to covert back. Also has an old sensorless brushless Dynomite motor.

*$60* - Exceed Torment RTR truck. Good for bashing, that's it. Absolutely NOT recommended for racing or anything other than an extra truck laying around for a newbie to bash with at your house.

*$20* - Turnigy charger. Single lead, balance charger.

*$10* - HPI Blitz new, unpainted body

$5 each - I have a ton of old puffed batteries. They still charge fine but I don't want to risk burning down my house. Act now and for only $5... yes, you heard that right for only $5, you too can potentially burn down YOUR house!

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## microed

Can anyone tell me if the newer AMB transponders with the 3 wires will work at IndyRC?


----------



## crispy

The pure RC4 has three wires. That's what gives you all those extra goodies.

I guarantee you that Doug has an RC3 or below system.


----------



## TEAM PBR

2 wire only at indy rc.


----------



## jkaetz

I believe the MRT transponders work also.

New MRT MPTX Direct Powered Personal Transponder Ambrc Mylaps RC3 RC4 | eBay


----------



## crispy

If the MRT transponders were <= $50 I'd get one. But at only a $10 price difference between them and the AMB/MyLaps, you'd have to be nuts.


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> If the MRT transponders were <= $50 I'd get one. But at only a $10 price difference between them and the AMB/MyLaps, you'd have to be nuts.


I think the MRT's work on every system including the new RC4 system. The only AMB/MyLaps version that works at indyrc is the hybrid 2-wire which costs $110-$120. So the MRT is a savings of $30-40.


----------



## chi_town_1956

ThrottleKing said:


> This Saturday at Summit R/C Raceway is the first round of the Motiv Midwest All-Star Carpet Series.


You're wasting your time these weenies won't go where there is any actual competition.


----------



## Matt P.

chi_town_1956 said:


> You're wasting your time these weenies won't go where there is any actual competition.


I'm sure there will be plenty of Indy area people representing. Most people have things to do outside of R/C. Some people don't like to travel far for R/C cars, or have to work, or don't enjoy sitting 3 hours between heats, or all of the above in my case.


----------



## microed

​


chi_town_1956 said:


> You're wasting your time these weenies won't go where there is any actual competition.


Last time I checked, the national USGT and VTA champion is a regular at Indy RC among others.

I'm not keen on running on the black carpet. Too much like running on foam tires.


----------



## microed

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have heard some bad things about the MRT transponders so I ordered a mylaps 2 wire RC4 hybrid one. Costs almost as much as the car I race in VTA. :frown2:



TEAM PBR said:


> 2 wire only at indy rc.





jkaetz said:


> I believe the MRT transponders work also.
> 
> New MRT MPTX Direct Powered Personal Transponder Ambrc Mylaps RC3 RC4 | eBay





crispy said:


> The pure RC4 has three wires. That's what gives you all those extra goodies.
> 
> I guarantee you that Doug has an RC3 or below system.


----------



## RollingChicane

What do you say Chi_town, how about you come race with us on a Friday night?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

chi_town_1956 said:


> You're wasting your time these weenies won't go where there is any actual competition.


Wait for it... wait for it...

Toy cars


----------



## TEAM PBR

chi_town_1956 said:


> You're wasting your time these weenies won't go where there is any actual competition.


What's the payout scale?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Our on-road Slash class last night was a lot of fun! We had some experienced racers and some not so experienced. Here, you can see the Slash trucks herding. They do that sometimes in their natural habitat.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nice job on the VTA A Main win last night Indy RC Racer! And, he did it with a TC3! How cool is that! Chuck W's new Javelin paint looks excellent. Anyone know what the logo/sponsor is from? Hint, it's a movie. Freshly painted floors looked good too. Doug said it was a lot of work but overdue. Two coats. He said he plans to do the blue walls next.


----------



## crispy

I was the only one to guess correctly last night.

Shows how cool I am.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I was the only one to guess correctly last night.
> 
> Shows how cool I am.


Not! I saw you research the answer on your Iphone.


----------



## davidl

Shout out to Mike Jackson. I told him after the 1st heat of Slash that he was an animal on the track. The old phrase goes "eat or be eaten" and Mike was definitely doing some eating. He got bit a few times in the main, but he was there to "EAT" and it showed.:smile2:


----------



## davidl

This debate was mentioned last week and deserves some more injection of serious thought. I was talking to the new kid about racing with the adults. He said he would rather it just be the 3 kids and then send the winner of that to race in a Slash A main that consisted of the adults and that one winner from the kids group. I was surprised the kid could think of something like that. But, it fits into my thinking and here goes. Make the Slash class two groups, one for the kids or novices and the other for the adults. If an adult wants to run with them in qualifying, he can, with approval of the peers at the track. Then all the adults qualify in their group, but are all slotted into the final Slash race of the night. And bump up the winner of the novice class.

He was pretty serious about this and I must say that I respect that. He is not learning how to race against the adults when he are upside down all the time, and we all know why he is upside down. I marshaled so I know who was upside down and how many times. And this opens up the track for them. They need the room. This will give them more driving time, not marshaled time, and that is exactly what they need.

So remember: Real cars!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy RC has just received a bunch of cool Mcallister bodies along with a couple VTA motors including two of the Trinity gold certifieds, TC7.1's available now as well.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Get reeeeaaaadyyy, reeeaaaadyyyy....... Beeeep (said in my best Doug impersonation voice)

Friday night was another fun one! We had 11 VTA, 8 USGT and 9 Slashes to make for a fun filled night with plenty of racing at a very good pace of enough time to work on your cars but not so much time that you were bored.

Slashes - Gary "the Dominator" Crispin reclaimed the title of Slash King again this week with Zuma and Zack in hot pursuit. It seemed that marshals were more busy than usual during the Slash Main and although the marshals were worn out, the smiles on the driver stand showed that this is a class that is run for fun and everyone enjoys it. I tend to agree with David's comments and I will post separately more on a potential improvement for the format for Slashes.

USGT - Cut / Paste - Is there anyone out there that has anything for Lanny? The guy simply dominates every week. Kudos to him for having a quick, killer and consistent car. I was able to run within .1 of his fast lap but my overall average at the 20 lap point were still .2 off his averages. Fantastic car, excellent set up, superior driving skills. I got nothing to match up against him.....I'm thinking we need a night for JW, Houston, Cody and Rent-a-Cody to show up and see if anyone can dethrone the national champ! Also, it was good to see Matt P. show up with his MS Evo 6. Matt had a good first night out in a long time and now we just need Ed to toss out that AE chassis (that I have driven and it feels excellent) so we can keep the class growing! Ed also has one of those fancy TA07's that will be a killer chassis once fully sorted out. 

VTA - Congrats to Brian for bringing home the Amain win in his ancient TC3. His car is so old, dust flies out the back of car as he is flying around the track....but as we all found out, that just means we ate his dust all night and he kicked out butts! Congrats to Gary and Zuma for bringing home the 3 & 4 spots with fast cars also. While Brian might have won first place in the A-main, I'm pretty sure I won first place for the most bone-headed driver error of the night. As I passed a couple cars who were racing very clean, I proceeded to watch their cars and not my own and smoke the truck tire (probably 40 lbs or more) at full speed, dead head on! Outside of a caved in body that Lanny helped pop back out, the car surprisingly was unharmed and went on to finish the race after the forced pit stop... I think I need to have a little more focus next week. Lastly, Zack is getting pretty close to being able to drive his new VTA car fairly clean, lap after lap at a good pace. I'd say another 2 weeks of practice and I expect him to make his VTA debut in October. 

Thanks to all for another fun night of racing.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> This debate was mentioned last week and deserves some more injection of serious thought. I was talking to the new kid about racing with the adults. He said he would rather it just be the 3 kids and then send the winner of that to race in a Slash A main that consisted of the adults and that one winner from the kids group. I was surprised the kid could think of something like that. But, it fits into my thinking and here goes. Make the Slash class two groups, one for the kids or novices and the other for the adults. If an adult wants to run with them in qualifying, he can, with approval of the peers at the track. Then all the adults qualify in their group, but are all slotted into the final Slash race of the night. And bump up the winner of the novice class.
> 
> He was pretty serious about this and I must say that I respect that. He is not learning how to race against the adults when he are upside down all the time, and we all know why he is upside down. I marshaled so I know who was upside down and how many times. And this opens up the track for them. They need the room. This will give them more driving time, not marshaled time, and that is exactly what they need.


I agree with David and I know that others share this same perspective. I think we should separate out the two skill levels for Slash. I know Zack, although he tends to finish fairly well even when racing the adults, would rather run with a novice group of racers. I think one of the biggest benefits of separating the skill levels out (especially for the kids) would be fewer trucks on the track at once which would give them more room and hopefully lessen the opportunity to wreck / be wrecked. As David said, more driving time, less marshal time is what these kids would benefit from. 

As far as how to handle it, I would suggest a "Novice Slash" and "Slash" sign up could be listed. Obviously if not enough folks sign up to field 3-4 per class, they would naturally get rolled together, but if there are enough, let the folks decide for themselves which class they want to run. Adults would be welcome to run this class too if they are new and or think their skill level fits this class better. Just a thought to drive some comments.....

What do you all think?


----------



## RollingChicane

*Opportunity to Help*

I debated whether or not I was going to post this or not, but as you can see, I have opted to post this out there for everyone to consider...

I'm sure everyone has noticed the new young racer in Slash that has been there for the past few weeks. It is the same young racer that David mentioned in his post and Gary has mentioned a few time. The kid is named Joe and seems to be a really neat, respectful, appreciative kid and has shown a ton of progress over the past couple of weeks. Joe is bonkers over RC cars and from what I hear, is dropped off several nights per week and is always wanting to race his Slash. Gary mentioned that Joe went door to door in his neighborhood searching for jobs so he could get enough money to race a few weeks ago. He is usually dropped off and hangs out, whether he is able to race or not, until the night is over and is always eager for folks to help him learn more about these cars. Several of us have pitched in and helped in various ways from helping him replace broken parts, loaning / charging batteries for the night, getting him food to eat during the night when he has been starving, etc... and for those of you who have helped in these ways, I want to commend you and thank you for investing in this kid as he seems like a really neat kid.

So, here is my pitch to you all..... Joe has reportedly been to the track several nights per week hoping to run and has been there pretty much every Friday night for a month. A membership for the month costs $40 for unlimited running. How cool would that be for Joe if we all pitched in to cover a membership for him to run for the month of October? I'll sign up to cover his membership one way or another....*but* if anyone out there wanted to pitch in as well and share any portion of his membership cost, I think that would be incredibly cool. I'm going to evaluate it one month at a time but for whatever reason, I felt compelled to put this out there for everyone to think out. 

If this isn't your cup of tea, no problem and no pressure. If you want to help this little kid, feel free to post on the forum or contact me privately, whichever you choose. 

And remember... unofficially I have heard if you help someone in racing, the racing gods will smile on you and make your car better and/or give you better driving skills. And trust me....I have seen some of you drive and you need all the help you can get!!>
(Kidding)


----------



## Troy Carter

Does the membership cover entry fees or only practice?


----------



## RollingChicane

Troy Carter said:


> Does the membership cover entry fees or only practice?


It covers unlimited practice AND racing for as many classes, as many days, etc. for the month.

To be clear, sign up for a $40 membership and run 1/18 scale on Tuesday, Off road on Wednesday in both Slash and Pro SCT, Oval slash and Pro on Thursday, Slash, VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale, and 17.5 on Friday, TT01 and Mini Saturday morning, Slash, Pro 2 and 1/10th buggy on Saturday evening and practice from open to close on Sunday, every week of the month.

Check out that deal!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> I debated whether or not I was going to post this or not, but as you can see, I have opted to post this out there for everyone to consider...
> 
> I'm sure everyone has noticed the new young racer in Slash that has been there for the past few weeks. It is the same young racer that David mentioned in his post and Gary has mentioned a few time. The kid is named Joe and seems to be a really neat, respectful, appreciative kid and has shown a ton of progress over the past couple of weeks. Joe is bonkers over RC cars and from what I hear, is dropped off several nights per week and is always wanting to race his Slash. Gary mentioned that Joe went door to door in his neighborhood searching for jobs so he could get enough money to race a few weeks ago. He is usually dropped off and hangs out, whether he is able to race or not, until the night is over and is always eager for folks to help him learn more about these cars. Several of us have pitched in and helped in various ways from helping him replace broken parts, loaning / charging batteries for the night, getting him food to eat during the night when he has been starving, etc... and for those of you who have helped in these ways, I want to commend you and thank you for investing in this kid as he seems like a really neat kid.
> 
> So, here is my pitch to you all..... Joe has reportedly been to the track several nights per week hoping to run and has been there pretty much every Friday night for a month. A membership for the month costs $40 for unlimited running. How cool would that be for Joe if we all pitched in to cover a membership for him to run for the month of October? I'll sign up to cover his membership one way or another....*but* if anyone out there wanted to pitch in as well and share any portion of his membership cost, I think that would be incredibly cool. I'm going to evaluate it one month at a time but for whatever reason, I felt compelled to put this out there for everyone to think out.
> 
> If this isn't your cup of tea, no problem and no pressure. If you want to help this little kid, feel free to post on the forum or contact me privately, whichever you choose.
> 
> And remember... unofficially I have heard if you help someone in racing, the racing gods will smile on you and make your car better and/or give you better driving skills. And trust me....I have seen some of you drive and you need all the help you can get!!>
> (Kidding)


I've got $5 (or more) on that. Joe is a cool kid, and I can identify with being a young racer on a low budget.

---

Dear racing gods, please let me have a clean run this week. That is all. ?


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> I've got $5 (or more) on that. Joe is a cool kid, and I can identify with being a young racer on a low budget.
> Dear racing gods, please let me have a clean run this week. That is all. ?


Bless you Chuck....Bless you....because of your kindness, thou shalt have untold racing success with thy VTA car, thus speaketh the VTA gods...

In all seriousness, thanks a lot for being willing to help Joe. Very cool of you!:woohoo:


----------



## RollingChicane

*Bueller Bueller Bueller Bueller......*

Man, it has been QUIET on here lately. Gary - we need you to stir something up to get people talking!!!

*Friday Night Recap*

We had a decent turn out Friday night with 11 VTA, 7 USGT, 7 Slashes and 3 1/12th scale cars.

The 1/12th scale class resulted in the expected finishing order with Mr. Lee on top. He had some fast competition that he held off which was quite impressive considering he was running a 21.5 motor and the 2nd place car was running a lightning fast 17.5 motor. Clean and consistent usually wins the race and David showed everyone a picture perfect scenario of how to get it done!

Slash was fairly clean for the most part which was a nice break for the marshals. Crispy brought home the win with Zuma and Shawn in the #2 and #3 spots. A late race incident with a lap truck took Shawn out of the 2nd place spot but he still managed to finish on the podium. Congrats to Rusty, who is a new comer to Slash as he finished 4th overall.

USGT - The Sledgehammer put the hurting to everyone again this week. Lanny's cars are flawless and so is his driving. Major congrats to Vincent for a powerful and clean run finishing 3rd overall and only 5 seconds off of 2nd place. Vincent has come up through the TT01 ranks and has consistently "upped" his game and driving skills. He is definitely a contender for the podium going forward!

VTA - A new VTA car made its 2017 point season debut but you definitely cannot consider the driver new....Yep, Mr. Sledgehammer debut to Indy RC his VTA car and outclassed the field on week 1. Brian had an excellent run bringing home the #2 spot with his 2 decade old TC3. Here are a couple neat facts about Friday's VTA race.... The top 3 cars were within 0.09 per lap top 20 Avg. 1st to 3rd were within 0.05 sec on fast lap. First to last were within 0.3 per lap top 20 Avg. There were at LEAST 5 different motors representing the VTA class on Friday night. Talk about a competitive class, THOSE are some impressive comparisons?!?!?! This also proves that whether you have a $600 car or a $140 car, you CAN be competitive with just about any car with clean driving and key tuning!

Also wanted to give a shout out to our very own JW and Cody Armes for bringing home the trophies from the Southern Nationals. 

JW was the overall winner in USGT and also posted a very strong P4 overall in 17.5 TC
Cody was the overall winner in VTA

Awesome job boys!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Thanks to a couple folks*

I wanted to say Thank You to Chuck, David and Lanny for contributing towards an *October* Membership for Joe. You guys are awesome! 

There is still time for anyone else that wants to contribute to do so. We will pay for the membership for Joe this coming Friday night to take effect on Saturday, 10/1.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> There were at LEAST 5 different motors representing the VTA class on Friday night.


So I'm gonna guess the 5 were the old novak, the trinity, team scream, motive, and tekin. Anyone try a Maclan, or Hobbywing yet? thoughts on those 2?

I now return you to Nick's regularly scheduled weekly program. Have a good race night dudes.


----------



## Matt P.

Had a great time again last night, even with my motor issues. Probably should have guessed an old motor that's been sitting in my humid garage for 2 years would give me fits.

On that note...does anyone want to sell a newer, competitive 21.5 motor for relatively cheap? I've noticed the newer motors are much lighter than the d3.5 I have. I'm just having a hard time justifying buying a $100-$150 USGT motor.

On another note, I wont be at IndyRC next Friday. Anyone interested in running USGT in Columbus next Sunday (Oct. 9th)? I'll need to get my R/C fix somewhere.


----------



## jkaetz

Matt P. said:


> Had a great time again last night, even with my motor issues. Probably should have guessed an old motor that's been sitting in my humid garage for 2 years would give me fits.
> 
> On that note...does anyone want to sell a newer, competitive 21.5 motor for relatively cheap? I've noticed the newer motors are much lighter than the d3.5 I have. I'm just having a hard time justifying buying a $100-$150 USGT motor.
> 
> On another note, I wont be at IndyRC next Friday. Anyone interested in running USGT in Columbus next Sunday (Oct. 9th)? I'll need to get my R/C fix somewhere.


Define "really cheap". I have a Tekin Redline Gen3 that was let down by my driving in the B-main on Friday. At the right price I might let it go to try something different.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I posted several weeks ago that I cleaned out my inexpensive bearings before installing into my TC3. I did this to help the bearings spin more freely. I then used a drop or two of light oil to lube the bearings. This is all the maintenance I will do on these bearings until I replace them (if I happen to notice that a bearing is getting crunchy).

I have no idea where the bearings come from for r/c cars. I doubt that they are purposely made for our hobby and are probably sourced from some industrial manufacturer. As such, many of the bearings that I've used in the hobby seem to be packed with a lot of lubricant (grease?). I'm sure the extra lubricant helps prolong the life of the bearings, but I will probably break the bearing from poor driving before they would ever wear out.

Is it necessary to clean out bearings in a car that you are club racing? Absolutely not. However it is important that you include checking your bearings during whatever routine maintenance that you perform on your car. At a minimum, if you break a part that has bearings in it, you should make sure to check the bearings while replacing it. Also if you race on carpet, the carpet fibers like to attach themselves to moving drive lines parts and can work themselves into the bearings. If you race on carpet with a lot of "fuzz", you should check your bearings more often.

I will end this post by saying there are many small things that we can do to improve the performance of our on-road cars. But for most of us, the best improvement we can make is to focus on making fewer mistakes while we are on the driver's stand. Most of the "fast guys" are fast because they make fewer mistakes and drive better lines, not because their car is the fastest one at the track.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Remember the old Brady Bunch episode where Jan is jealous of Marsha? Marsha Marsha Marsha........ (hold that thought)

Check off that last box of racing in September and get ready for October boys. Friday night closed the month with a strong 13 car field for VTA and 10 cars in USGT. Slash had a 9+ truck turn out and (forgive me if I get this wrong Mr. Lee....yet again I didn't snap pics of 1/12th scale) 3 or 4 12th scale cars. The track was a mirror image, left to right so if you were bad on the left side, you were probably bad on the right side, unless your car is horrendously out of balance side to side, and then maybe you were a rock star on one side and a groupie on the other.....

*SLASH*
Honestly, I have no idea who won Slash, I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to keep my two cars going plus two Slashes for young racers. Gary, Chris or Shawn are the likely culprits and if I over looked someone who dethroned these guys, speak up because you deserve the recognition. Surprisingly, the Slashes are really settling into fairly clean racing. Kudos to each of you and a quick shout out to Zack for bumping up to the Amain.

*USGT*
Cut/Paste.....Lanny once again stomped us all out with consistently fast laps all night, winning every heat as well as the main. Zee Rooshan Rocket (I typed that using my Russian accent, can you tell?!) has proven to be unbeatable and laid down some killer laps, besting everyone in every category all night. BUT...the gap has been closed slightly and with any bobble, he just might be vulnerable at the top stop. As competition closes in, can his nerves of steel repeat next week?!? Shout out to Zuma and Chris for turning some fast laps as well. Zuma brought home a strong 3rd place finish to round out the podium.

*VTA*
Cut/Past.....Marsha Marsha Marsha.......Lanny Lanny Lanny...... That's right, Lanny laid down the whoopin in VTA again as well. BUT, just like in USGT, the second place car was only 0.02 off pace with fast lap and 0.1 off all other time increments. One bobble and that advantage is erased, pointing back to the importance of what Brian mentioned in his post about clean and consistent driving. Congrats to Gary for a solid showing in VTA as well bringing home the 3rd place finish. All top 3 drivers were on the same lap proving for some great racing in, around and through traffic. 


What else is there to talk about......? F1 maybe???? A few random F1 cars have been spotted roaming the track with rumors of a new F1 that will be rolling around in the coming months. Any one interested in blowing the dust off some old cars for fun? 

Bearing talk.....I agree with Brian. I went through the pain in the butt process of removing all bearings, cleaning them and using a new light race oil and I could definitely feel a difference. It's worth doing if you enjoy working on the cars but isn't something that will bump you from the B main to top of the podium over Lanny. I think the next car I build from scratch, I will do this right from the start for good measure.

McAllister MX Stang - a few others have commented on the MX Stang as well. The overall consensus is that this is a solid body for handling, even reportedly better than the PFM-10 from what I am hearing. So, if you are in the hunt for a body, don't overlook this one.

Red Bull Air Race - has nothing to do with Friday night racing but was super cool. I spectated from the comfort of Turn 4 at the IMS on Sunday. It was stinking cool and crazy to watch those guys muscle the planes around the course. Definitely worth the money to see it for the first time. AND, as they were giving info about the pilots, several of them have RC Planes as their hobby. 
Hmmm.....FPV drone racing at IRCR anyone......???

Alright, I've used all the letters on my keyboard so I'm out......See ya all on Friday.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> So I'm gonna guess the 5 were the old novak, the trinity, team scream, motive, and tekin. Anyone try a Maclan, or Hobbywing yet? thoughts on those 2?
> 
> I now return you to Nick's regularly scheduled weekly program. Have a good race night dudes.


You left out the Reedy. So try again because you must remove one you previously guessed.


----------



## davidl

*McAllister Bodies*

Putting together an order for USGT and VTA bodies at Hobbytown. Which ones do you guys want?


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> You left out the Reedy. So try again because you must remove one you previously guessed.


No reedy on the 25.5 on any published list anywhere that I can find unless they have seperate section for f1 or something that I'm not looking at. Last I looked the reedy 25.5 comes factory with a 12.5 mm rotor which automatically excludes it from consideration as I thought for the stock spec 25.5 motor/vta motor had a 12.3mm rotor spec. If I'm wrong thats awesome as it'll be the motor to have at indy rc. I've tested a reedy on my motor tester and while I don't think it'd be great at a big track I think it'd rule supreme at indy rc.


----------



## jkaetz

TEAM PBR said:


> No reedy on the 25.5 on any published list anywhere that I can find unless they have seperate section for f1 or something that I'm not looking at. Last I looked the reedy 25.5 comes factory with a 12.5 mm rotor which automatically excludes it from consideration as I thought for the stock spec 25.5 motor/vta motor had a 12.3mm rotor spec. If I'm wrong thats awesome as it'll be the motor to have at indy rc. I've tested a reedy on my motor tester and while I don't think it'd be great at a big track I think it'd rule supreme at indy rc.


You are correct, 12.3mm only for VTA. This is something to watch for as a lot of 25.5 manufacturers offer both 12.3 and 12.5mm rotor options.


----------



## regets ama

FYI

FT Wayne Summit on road is now open for Friday racing.


----------



## regets ama

A few have asked by PM, for quantity and driver level, summit Rc posts their results on their website. 

Their stock slash is usually their biggest class to C - D mains once off road outdoor is over. No jumps. Stock with foam tires. 

VTA is similar in turnout. TC is A or B deep. 

Black high grip carpet. 

Opens at 1. Racing at 7. Very prompt. 3 quals and mains. On big nights I leave after quals to get home at a decent time. Suppose to have occasional Saturdays this year.


----------



## Matt P.

regets ama said:


> A few have asked by PM, for quantity and driver level, summit Rc posts their results on their website.
> 
> Their stock slash is usually their biggest class to C - D mains once off road outdoor is over. No jumps. Stock with foam tires.
> 
> VTA is similar in turnout. TC is A or B deep.
> 
> Black high grip carpet.
> 
> Opens at 1. Racing at 7. Very prompt. 3 quals and mains. On big nights I leave after quals to get home at a decent time. Suppose to have occasional Saturdays this year.


What kind/brand of tire is recommended for 17.5 on that new carpet? Is there a spec tire at summit?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not sure if they have a spec tire for TC but you will have to glue the front sidewalls on I think everything or at least partial on the fronts. 

I have a like new set of Slash foam tires for sale they have no chunks and have maybe less than 10min on them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Awesome job last night by Lanny in the USGT main. He had a rocket and it looked like it was on rails. Great run in VTA too. I loved the racing we had the last 16 min of the night.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

For anyone that missed being there on Friday night, you probably don't need me to even update you as I'm certain you felt the earth quake and the moon actually shift on its orbital axis.

Lest you thought that was just a natural phenomina, it wasn't. The RC universe saw the clash of local Titans on Friday night. JW and Lanny faced off in an epic show down in both VTA an USGT. That's right, 2015 nation champ vs 2016 national champ. Arc vs Awesomatix. I actually heard rumors that it brought down internet availability to most of the Eastern world, not sure if that was true on not however....

VTA had 2 full heats of cars with excellent racing action. I have always wondered why Gary painted his VTA car Kermit the Frog green but now I know. At the start of the second heat, his car somehow leap frogged over my car (true story!) and I have the tire marks on the roof and hood to serve as evidence. Gary and Chris (as well as others) had fast and consistent cars but the real show was all Lanny and JW. They were nose to tail all night on the track but at the end of the main, JW proved to have the winning combo driving away to the lead. Both cars were very close on fast lap and specific averages but JW's car proved to be able to stay afloat of the treacherous waters of battery fade late into the 8 minute main (get the underlying pun there?? Arc....treacherous waters, man, I'm on it today!!) and take the #1 podium in VTA. JW 1, LS 0.

USGT was another epic battle. Kudo's to Zuma, Chris and Shawn for having fast cars in this class as well. The main show was again a one two punch of JW vs LS. JW took TQ with Lanny right on his heels. At the sound of the A-main tone (this one JW didn't jump....) both guys rocketed down the straight and it was on! LS stayed glued to JW's tail, lap after lap. LS keept applying the pressure and never let JW get more than a foot or two away. The unusual pressure that the 2015 champ felt might have proved to be too much for just an instant and caused a bobble, but that bobble was enough to let LS get in front and from that point on, he was gone. Lanny drove away, lap by lap for the remainder of the race. None-the-less, JW was still on the same lap so had LS bobbled himself, JW was ready to take back the lead spot. When the dust settled, it was JW 1 and LS 1. 

This simply means that the show down continues for at least another week because "this ain't soccer, we don't allow ties!" We need to see an undisputed, take both classes winner in order to be able to crown the king of RC in Indy. Who will it be, JW or LS?? Or, maybe, just maybe......could there be another contender come out to play?? Maybe the likes of Houston, Cody or Jonesy... I'm not sure if you boys have what it takes to bump either of these two guys from the top spot....Only one way to find out though!!

In a much more anti-climatic fashion, Slash was again dominated by Gary. His truck is pretty dang awesome to watch. Clean driving and great handling kudo's to Gary. Slash is a blast to watch. Definitely entertaining!

See you all next week.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Was at Indy RC to grab a body this past Friday, was nice to see the usual fella's running.

Why doesn't anyone take a snapshot and post the results from the mains at the end of the night anymore? I always thought it helped people see what's being ran and what to bring if they read the thread for info pertaining to the facility seeing as Indy RC doesn't have the ability to automatically upload and display them on their website.

Have a Happy Halloween everyone!

Thanks Jonesy! ??


----------



## TEAM PBR

What would be really cool is if the top 2 or 3 finishers in each class would post copies of their setup sheets weekly. I realize no 2 cars are the same and no 2 drivers have the same style of driving so doing so wouldn't necessarily be giving anyone an advantage or making one lose their secret edge as most of it I'm sure is the drivers skill level anyway. Just might give some of us places to look or ideas to try that we haven't. I know most are willing to help out but time constraints of a racing evening sometimes make that impossible or an inconvenience to the faster guys or some of us slow guys wouldnt ask for help even if others were willing. It would a great help for some of us to be able to look at sheets and try some of the fast guys ideas on our own from week to week. Worst thing that could happen is competition get tighter


----------



## Matt P.

TEAM PBR said:


> What would be really cool is if the top 2 or 3 finishers in each class would post copies of their setup sheets weekly. I realize no 2 cars are the same and no 2 drivers have the same style of driving so doing so wouldn't necessarily be giving anyone an advantage or making one lose their secret edge as most of it I'm sure is the drivers skill level anyway. Just might give some of us places to look or ideas to try that we haven't. I know most are willing to help out but time constraints of a racing evening sometimes make that impossible or an inconvenience to the faster guys or some of us slow guys wouldnt ask for help even if others were willing. It would a great help for some of us to be able to look at sheets and try some of the fast guys ideas on our own from week to week. Worst thing that could happen is competition get tighter


I like this idea. Even with different brands and driving styles, this would give people a good starting point for their setup.


----------



## Matt P.

Anyone want to run 17.5 this week? If you want to, let me know now so I can setup my car. Otherwise, I will just keep it setup for USGT this week.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Indy RC Set Up*

Both of my cars (VTA and USGT) have the same exact set up except for springs.

4 hole pistons
45 CST front
40 CST rear
VBC Red all around VTA
VBC Green all around USGT

Front shocks in #2 hole
Rear shocks in #3 hole

Front Toe = 1* out
Front Camber = -1*
Rear Toe = 2.5* in
Rear Camber = -1.5*

2MM ackerman spacer

2MM inner camber link spacer all around
0MM outer camber link spacer front
2MM outer camber link spacer rear

5.5MM front ride height
2.5mm front droop (over ride height)

5mm rear ride height
2.0mm rear droop (over ride height)

No top deck spacers or posts
Carbon chassis

3000 cst rear diff oil
Front spool - USGT
Front Gear Diff 2.5M - VTA 

0mm spacers under all suspension mounts

4.13 FDR USGT - Trinity D4
3.87 FDR VTA - Trinity 24K


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks nick. I'm sure this is a dumb question but I'm assuming you are down at 1450 weight right? I realized tonight the car I ran Friday was still at 1550 as I hadn't ran that car since July. Oops. Know why I was getting killed down the backstretch...


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Thanks nick. I'm sure this is a dumb question but I'm assuming you are down at 1450 weight right? I realized tonight the car I ran Friday was still at 1550 as I hadn't ran that car since July. Oops. Know why I was getting killed down the backstretch...


I should have clarified that in my original post, good question Tony.

VTA is sitting at 1479. I need to remove weight from the car and just have not yet. I have tungsten plates glued together and need to separate them and re-glue them down. Just haven't had time yet.

USGT is sitting at 1396. I opted to add a few (heavy) aluminum option parts to the car which are great BUT they are heavy. I am not running ANY weight pucks on the car and still overweight. I'd like to get it down by 10-15g. My stinking fan mount is ~15g so I could easily get down to weight but I have to say that its a pretty darn slick design so I hate to toss it (plus it was $35...ouch). I also have some really slick battery mounts from BeamCat but they too are porkers. I might opt to go with new battery mounts and keep the fan mount. We'll see......

I'll add one more comment since we are talking about set ups:

I have completely changed my set up over the past 4-6 weeks. I can say that I am faster with my new set up BUT the car is way harder to drive clean and consistent. Faster laps at the expense of drivability. Let me explain a little bit further. The car is NOT on the edge of being out of control, it is just way faster to react with way more steering. My old set up was very forgiving and easy to drive hard. The new set up will do whatever you tell it to do and therefore is exposing my lack of driver skill. I have made more driver error induced wrecks and taken out more people in the last couple weeks (sorry Ed!) than I think I made in the past year. I am banking that I can adjust to the new reaction of the car and clean up my driving and plan to stick with the new set up. The take away for others and my point of this paragraph is to be aware with the TOTAL effect of your changes. If you are fairly new to racing, you probably don't want a car that is hard to drive and probably want to stick with a more mild set up. If you drive incredibly clean and feel your car is too docile, then a more aggressive and rewarding setup might be for you. I'd simply recommend that your car set up match your driving skill / preference. That's my two cents.....


----------



## RollingChicane

*TB Evo 6 with Exotek Conversion*

I am going to part ways with my VTA car that I ran all last season and placed 2nd in National Points with. It is a Tamiya TB Evo 6 with Exotek conversion with a TON of other hop ups. I have more than $700 in this car rolling and will part ways with it for much less than what I have in it. I'd like to sell it as a roller. I have also set this car up to have the active rear toe option that is custom. It can easily be converted back to standard rear suspension if desired. I figured I would offer it for sale here first before listing it on the Evo 6 thread. 


Car originally started out as an TB04
All plastics converted over to TB Evo 6
All chassis components converted over to the Exotek Evo 6 conversion
Ewippler Carbon Fiber center shaft
VBC TBB Shocks
Yokomo Springs
Gear diff and ball diff for rear
Gear diff and spool for front
Set up with VBC Active Rear Toe for rear suspension
Multiple Tamiya suspension holders


*$300 for the roller chassis with a few random spares*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Based on my experience running a heavier VTA at Indy RC Raceway, I was always as fast if not faster down the straights as any of the top cars of the night. If I wasn't, then I needed to adjust something in my setup. Either I needed to make small changes to my gearing for the layout or I needed to adjust my setup to get more or less traction.

Now that the USVTA weight rule is 1450 grams, I would try to lose some weight if my car was over 1500 grams. But depending on the individual track layout, a car around 1500 grams shouldn't be a big disadvantage that can't be overcome by good/mistake free driving. Even a car heavier than 1500 grams should be easily capable of doing well in the A-main.

If anyone is struggling to get the "speed" out of their VTA car, please ask for help. We have a very good group of racers who are always willing to offer honest help with gearing/setup/etc.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Based on my experience running a heavier VTA


And he still was competitive at ft wayne last friday among a very fast / loaded vta field.


----------



## Matt P.

Does anyone know if CICR is still open?


----------



## crispy

regets ama said:


> And he still was competitive at ft wayne last friday among a very fast / loaded vta field.


This is the Indy thread.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yes I did race VTA at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne last week. I needed a break from getting beat by Lanny and Nick and decided to get beat by some different people and try out the newer carpet. I finished 4th out of 18 cars and was only 1 of 4 cars on the lead lap after the 8 minute main. 

In case some people don't know, Summit runs the newer black CRC carpet. A big positive from the experience was that my same TC3 setup that I run at Indy RC Raceway worked very well at Summit, with the exception of running front tires with a bead of glue on the outside tread/edge. Only changes I made were running a bigger pinion (for more speed), taking away some front droop (to counter the higher grip) and using SXT 3.0 (odorless) instead of Paragon.

I doubt I will be back to Summit anytime soon, but will consider going back for the next big USVTA race to help represent all of the good drivers we have at Indy RC Raceway.

In the meantime, I will be back this Friday having fun racing VTA. Hopefully this week I will actually qualify in the a-main and not have to bump up from the b-main.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should also say thanks to John Stieger for letting me use a set of his old tires that were already glued on the outside. This is the second time that I've beaten him with a set of his old tires. Feels like a customer team in F1 beating the factory team.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Yes I did race VTA at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne last week. I needed a break from getting beat by Lanny and Nick and decided to get beat by some different people and try out the newer carpet. I finished 4th out of 18 cars and was only 1 of 4 cars on the lead lap after the 8 minute main.
> 
> In case some people don't know, Summit runs the newer black CRC carpet. A big positive from the experience was that my same TC3 setup that I run at Indy RC Raceway worked very well at Summit, with the exception of running front tires with a bead of glue on the outside tread/edge. Only changes I made were running a bigger pinion (for more speed), taking away some front droop (to counter the higher grip) and using SXT 3.0 (odorless) instead of Paragon.
> 
> I doubt I will be back to Summit anytime soon, but will consider going back for the next big USVTA race to help represent all of the good drivers we have at Indy RC Raceway.
> 
> In the meantime, I will be back this Friday having fun racing VTA. Hopefully this week I will actually qualify in the a-main and not have to bump up from the b-main.


Summit is a great facility and given the chance, if you have the time should check it out. Was in Ft Wayne to see KISS a few weeks back and stopped in there to check it out and ended up buying some wheels, tires and misc stuff, the older fella working was really nice.

For most who live in Indy, like myself, it's too far to drive to play with toy cars but it's a nice place comparable to Indy RC, track wise Ft. Wayne is a little bigger width wise and the black carpet looks cool like you'd be running on asphalt.


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I should also say thanks to John Stieger for letting me use a set of his old tires that were already glued on the outside. This is the second time that I've beaten him with a set of his old tires. Feels like a customer team in F1 beating the factory team.


Maybe my motor and battery and tires you used, assisted in your finish ahead of me. Of course thats how im going to justify it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry I've not been on here. Started a new job. Been drinking from a fire hose as the saying goes. Hope to race Friday. 

We had a good time at our Avon RC race last Sunday. Some of you were there. We hope to have one more race at that track and still hope to have an on-road race with the old Hobbytown track system the club bought.


----------



## 0010

*First Race for me on Saturday*

Hi guys! I'm getting back into racing after about a 25 year pit stop. Picked up a TT-02 and got it ready to go. I'm going to enter my first race on Saturday at Indy R/C. So, be prepared! :wink2:

Back when I raced, we didn't use transponders on our cars. There were usually only 4 in a race and people counted laps. So my question is, do I need to buy a transponder, or does the track provide them when you sign in for the race?

I saw on the website that you 'could' provide your own, but I'm not sure if I am 'required' to provide my own. Any info would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

INDY RC RACEWAY has house transponders that can be used if anyone doesn't own a personal transponder.

I meant to post this before now that Doug recently had many of the batteries in the house transponders replaced. This means that there should be at least 8 house transponders available to use during racing. 

I know that some/all? of the TT-02's don't come with a place to mount a house transponder, like the TT-01's did. The easiest solution is to put a hole in the body and mount the transponder there. Someone at the track can assist you if you don't have a body reamer. Another solution is to purchase the battery strap upgrade for the TT-02 that has a trandsponder mount. The part number is Tamiya Item #54555. Here is a link on Tamiya's website for more info:

Tamiya America Item #54555 | RC Batt Plate/Transponder Stay - TT02 FRP

Another option is to buy the transponder holder for the TT-01 that comes on the parts tree for the upper chassis brace. I don't have that part number handy.

----------

Saturday on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway doesn't 't get mentioned as often because many of us are running Friday nights. However, there has been a good consistent turn-out of Tamiya TT-01's and TT-02's on Saturdays for quite some time. There has also been a a resurgence of the Tamiya M-chassis class. The Saturday on-road crowd is also developing a tub chassis open motor class (mod) for those that have a need for speed. Talk to the owner Doug if you are interested in the rules.


----------



## 0010

Thanks IndyRC Racer, great info! Very helpful!


----------



## pitchblack26

Who drives all the way to Ft. Wayne and pays to see KISS?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

pitchblack26 said:


> Who drives all the way to Ft. Wayne and pays to see KISS?


You wouldn't believe how many places my girlfriend has driven to see bands from the 80's over the last several years. Thankfully she usually doesn''t make me go to the concerts.

- Michigan City to see Rick Springfield a few years ago. An middle aged woman threw some type of undergarment onto the stage that landed on the guitar he was playing....eww.
- Chicago to see Journey performing last year.
- State Fairgrounds for Heart (before the stage tragedy happened), where the security staff was threatening everyone to not take pictures of the band.
- Various venues around central Indiana to see music groups that once had big hair and now often have big bellies. I'm looking at you Mike Reno - lead singer of Loverboy. Unfortunately I went to that concert and he was trying to act sexy for all the older ladies but ended up being more like a creepy uncle at a wedding.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a few racing observations from Friday night/Saturday afternoon on-road racing this weekend at Indy RC Raceway.

The layout was fast, looked like a Roval but raced like an on-road layout, and was very fun to race. 

I ended up being the TC3 support staff for the night, with 3 TC3's running during the night. 
- I had mine running well all night, and had a lot of fun harassing Nick in qualifying.
- In between rounds, I was working on the steering on Scott Black's TC3. His ball cups were worn out and needed to be replaced, which was throwing off his steering/handling. If you tend to hit the walls (like I do in the mains), it will eventually wear out the ball cups/cause them to get pushed/pulled on the turnbuckle threads. It is a good idea to replace the plastic ball cups if you notice that you have to adjust the trim on your steering after you hit a barrier.
- I was also helping an old racer new to VTA with his TC3. Was able to help him with gearing and a few minor setup changes to get his car running pretty fast at the end of the night. Hopefully as he shakes off the dust, we can get another car from the last century into the A-main.

On Saturday I raced my very basic M-03 in the M-chassis class. It has friction shocks, treaded tires, and stock diff and runs great at the track. If anyone is interested in racing this car on Saturdays when I'm there, I'm happy to let them race it for the day. I'm often asked what is a good car to buy for this class. I would say that the current M-05 vII kit is probably the best race chassis for someone new to the class. It has all the hops you'd want in the box and accepts squared shaped lipos (unlike earlier kits). Of course any of the M-03's or M-05's are a good choice, but make sure if you buy a new kit make sure you know what you are getting. The "R" kits often come with more options, but usually don't come with a body or speed control. Some of the more basic kits do come with a body and speed control, but may lack aluminum upgrades or bearings.

I stayed to watch the first round of the off-road racing on Saturday night. There was a full heat of novice/kids racing with various off-road vehicles (mostly short course). Good to see the next generation of racers supporting the hobby.

I'm sure we will get our full racing recap from Friday night racing from Nick soon.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One more post.

I'm often asked what gearing to run in VTA. While there is no "best" answer, here is what I've found from running various Novak 25.5 motors and talking to other people running Novak 25.5 motors.

- 3.8-4.0 FDR if running a Novak Ballistic at 45 degrees timing or less (without fan or vented endbell).
This should be a safe gearing range with conservative timing for the Ballistic motors even if you don't have a fan. You should always check your motor temp after a few minutes to make sure the motor isn't getting too hot. Anything under 150 degrees F should be fine for the long term performance of the motor. If it is hotter than that, you may want to use a smaller pinion and/or reduce the timing on the motor.

-3.8 or lower if running a Novak Boss motor at 45 degrees of timing or less (without fan or vented endbell).
Most Boss 25.5 motors seem to have a bit more torque than the Ballistic 25.5 motors and like a bit more gearing. Again check temps and lower pinion/timing if getting over 150 degrees F.

Usually you can run a bit more timing or gearing if you have a Novak 25.5 motor with vented endbells or if you are running a heatsink with or without a fan. If you are running a strong cooling fan on your motor you can also be a bit more aggressive with gearing/timing. However be careful not to be too aggressive if you are relying on a fan to keep your motor cool or it might overheat if the fan fails during the race.

Again there is no magic number concerning the Novak 25.5 motors, but a safe place to start at Indy RC Raceway is 4.0 FDR with at least 30 degrees of timing (on the sticker). This setting should provide enough speed on the straights where the car shouldn't feel like it is going slow/getting in the way. But you should be prepared to increase your timing and/or have 1 or 2 larger pinions to make the car faster down the straights. But remember in most forms of on-road racing that the race in won in the corners.

One last bit of advice. You don't have to use a heat sink or fan on your Novak 25.5 motors if you gear or time them conservatively. However it has been found that the Novak 25.5 motors do perform better on the track if you run them with at least 45 degrees of timing. Since it has also been found that the stickers aren't as precise as they could be, you might have more or less actual timing inside the motor. The USVTA rules were changed to allow us to set the timing wherever we want to compensate for the variances of the motor stickers. This is also why some racers use motor checking tools to find the real timing of their motors. Just to be safe, most racers do run a fan on their motors just to prolong the life of their motors.

In case this seems overly complicated, it really isn't. The Novak 25.5 motors perform well at Indy RC Raceway, are equally competitive with all the newer 25.5 ROAR approved motors, and if treated well will last for years to come. If anyone needs some help with setting their gearing or timing with any of the VTA motors, please let us know and we will help get you up to speed. Also if we see someone at the track who is really down on speed, many of the racers on Friday will go out of their way to help that racer so that person will have a fun night.

----------

As far as my Novak 25.5 Ballistic motor with a Yeah racing fan mounted to a clip on motor heat sink...

4.0 FDR with 45 degrees of timing in 5-min qualifying. Motor came off the track after racing around 125 degrees
3.9 FDR with 50 degrees of timing in 8-min race. Motor came off the track after racing around 155 degrees (I went too far with my timing for the main and my motor was starting to fade at the end of the race).


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Brian must have sent a subliminal message to me because I just grabbed the PC to type this up and saw his posts.

The crowed seemed a little thinner than usual this past week but still posting respectable numbers. 10 seemed to be the magic number as all 3 classes had 10 cars. There was no 1/12 scale class this week. 

SLASH

Slash was entertaining to watch as always. Gary, Zuma, Mike, Shawn and Rusty were the A-main drivers. Gary and Zuma put on a heck of a show for everyone. Zuma did his best the whole race to hold off Gary. His truck was "hunkered down" and handling great.....until the final turn. Zuma pushed just a bit wide and Gary was there to pounce and take the win by 0.1 sec at the stripe. Congrats to Mike Jackson for taking the 3rd spot with his yellow ground pounder Slash.

USGT

Well, what do you know, Mr. Sledge IS beatable! Unfortunately it was the flu that beat him and not another racer..... I'm sure he'll be back soon to impose his racing will on the rest of us. Until then, he will have to relinquish the top spot for 1 week. Major recognition to Gary for posting a 2nd place finish with his USGT after his VTA car found component failure. Gary's car was FAST and in control and he earned the spot. Also congrats go to David Lee for an incredible run with his rubber tire 2wd car. David was right in the hunt with Gary and on the same lap only 3 sec behind at the stripe. Very impressive run from a 2wd car!

VTA

I have to say that VTA was a blast all night. Brian clearly had the fastest car in the heats by a landslide, taking the TQ spot by (I think) 2 full laps! A tire change by the #2 qualifier (from new tires to well broken-in tires) suddenly gave the top qualifier some competition during the main. A small bobble dropped Brian to the 2nd spot about half way through the race and slight battery fade during the last minute of the main kept him from taking back the top spot. Great and fun run all night Brian! Shout out to Bryce for bringing home the #3 spot in VTA Amain. 

We had 1 new racer show up on Friday night who said he will be back this coming Friday night. It's always good to see new faces excited to come back again. Thanks to Brian for lending a hand to help him as well. 

I'm betting that we will see an increased game level by one of our racers in 2 weeks as some new cars will be under his control for VTA and USGT. 2 AE cars will be getting replaced by 2 ARC's that will be placing a ton of pressure on the top of the field. Watch out for increased pressure boys! Also, Ed seemed to get his TA07 laying down some killer laps late in the Amain. I'm predicting he will be pressuring the top of the ladder in the very near future as well!

Last comments from me on Friday night......Here's a shout out to everyone of you! I think the level of everyone's game and everyone's driving continues to improve each week. You all are a blast to race against with everyone showing driver/driving respect and everyone is willing to lend a helping hand. Great job also on being ready and available to marshal. This often overlooked piece of the race night helps to keep the pace moving along and make for an enjoyable night. Keep up the good work everyone and be proactive on getting your fleet prepped for another night of racing this coming Friday!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> 2 AE cars will be getting replaced by 2 ARC's


Are said AE cars up for sale? Prices?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Does Indy RC carry ARC chassis and parts or have ability (via tower, horizon, etc account) to get them? Would be great for the, or any hobby shop if they did, entry fees are a small fraction of what helps any hobby shop and track do well and make a tiny profit.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Best to call Indy RC Raceway and see if they can get parts for specific cars, such as the ARC. 

I'm not a representative of the track, but they make every effort to carry common parts that break or are needed (including electronics/tires/bodies) for all the classes that are currently racing at the track at a competitive price. If they don't have a part for your car in the shop, they will special order it from their established distributors or manufacturers and usually have it on-site in a few days (saving YOU the customer the cost of shipping).

Here is a link to the website which includes contact info and location.

Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

Hobbytalk user - indyhobbies.com is currently maintaining the website for the track. If he sees this post, he can confirm if the rules on the website are updated.

I do know that the USVT/USGT rules may need to be updated. Indy RC Raceway follows the national rules for those classes which can be found here:

U.S. Vintage Trans-Am R/C Racing Series


----------



## jkaetz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C
> 
> Hobbytalk user - indyhobbies.com is currently maintaining the website for the track. If he sees this post, he can confirm if the rules on the website are updated.
> 
> I do know that the USVT/USGT rules may need to be updated. Indy RC Raceway follows the national rules for those classes which can be found here:
> 
> U.S. Vintage Trans-Am R/C Racing Series


It would probably be worth noting on the website that USGT does still allow the daytona prototype bodies.


On another note, where does everyone source their tungsten weights? I've found a few pinewood derby places that sell them in various sizes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> Who drives all the way to Ft. Wayne and pays to see KISS?


I would have if I could have! Seen them many times. Front row seat to WWII! LOL 

I even airbrushed a KISS KAMARO:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is a link to the website which includes contact info and location.
> 
> Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C
> 
> Hobbytalk user - indyhobbies.com is currently maintaining the website for the track. If he sees this post, he can confirm if the rules on the website are updated.
> 
> I do know that the USVT/USGT rules may need to be updated. Indy RC Raceway follows the national rules for those classes which can be found here:
> 
> U.S. Vintage Trans-Am R/C Racing Series


Right. I update the website and FB page as Doug requests. (He's not into that kind of stuff.) USVTA rules would be THE ultimate ruling body. At the link above.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jkaetz said:


> It would probably be worth noting on the website that USGT does still allow the daytona prototype bodies.
> 
> 
> On another note, where does everyone source their tungsten weights? I've found a few pinewood derby places that sell them in various sizes.


You can hunt around on the web to find tungsten cubes. Some oval pancar sites have them too.


----------



## davidl

*WGT-R Vehicle*

Thanks to Nick for mentioning my run on Friday night in the USGT class. I am racing a WGT-R vehicle. It is a 2WD 1/10 pan car with a GT style body. It is setup with a single cell lipo powering a 17.5 brushless motor and the rubber tires originally developed for the F1 cars. My laptimes are between the USGT and the VTA, being a little faster than VTA. It is running around .3 to .5 seconds slower fastest lap to the USGT class top drivers. I am having a blast with this car because it is simple, inexpensive and the tires run more than a year.

I am also extremely excited about the body. It is the Ford GT 200mm just released by Proline. I have ordered 5 for HT north store because of all the comments at the track. Check with us after 4pm on Wed or Thu to see if they have arrived.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

David, are you ordering just the new Protoform Ford GT 200mm pan car (Part #: 1549-30 ) or the Protoform Ford GT 190mm touring car bodies (Part # ??)?

The 200mm version might work on some touring cars such as the Awesomatix, but might not work on others with tall shocks/towers.

Not sure if the 190mm is available yet, but the Protoform Ford GT web page references that it is coming soon.

Here are some links to the Protoform website:

Product Page - http://racepf.com/products
Ford GT Page - http://racepf.com/on-road-1-10-1-12/ford-gt-clear-body/

----------

Rather than creating an additional post, I thought I would add this here.

Until there is enough cars to run WGT-R, what do the guys running USGT think about the WGT-R cars running with them. I thought the racing was good on Friday with both types of cars on the track. If anything it reminded me of full scale racing where different types of cars might have slight differences in performance on the straights/turns.

I also wonder if someone could modify an F1 chassis to use the new Protoform Ford GT body and race it in USGT. We haven't had enough people to run a full heat of F1 in a long time, but it would be interesting to see how a Tamiya F1 with GT body would work in the class.

Edit: I doubt you could mount a front bumper to the newer Tamiya F104 cars. Tamiya did/does sell a F103 GT version that is a RWD car that was designed to run very low profile bodies car bodies (not F1 bodies).


----------



## jkaetz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Rather than creating an additional post, I thought I would add this here.
> 
> Until there is enough cars to run WGT-R, what do the guys running USGT think about the WGT-R cars running with them. I thought the racing was good on Friday with both types of cars on the track. If anything it reminded me of full scale racing where different types of cars might have slight differences in performance on the straights/turns.
> 
> I also wonder if someone could modify an F1 chassis to use the new Protoform Ford GT body and race it in USGT. We haven't had enough people to run a full heat of F1 in a long time, but it would be interesting to see how a Tamiya F1 with GT body would work in the class.
> 
> Edit: I doubt you could mount a front bumper to the newer Tamiya F104 cars. Tamiya did/does sell a F103 GT version that is a RWD car that was designed to run very low profile bodies car bodies (not F1 bodies).


I have no issues at all. The cars perform very similarly. I like the idea of racing multiple classes together as it does add to the realism. I don't know if the scoring system allows it but I think it could be fun to even have USGT and VTA cars running together with an overall race position and a class position like full size cars do in multi class events. More practice not only going fast around the track but navigating other cars. Granted the logistics of having drivers and marshals would be taken to another level since a lot of us drive both classes.


----------



## davidl

Ford GT (190) is not available yet and they haven't given us a date. I can not do anything without a part number from the manufacturer. But, I am watching for it and we will get it as soon as it is released.

The Associated TC7.1 has lowered the shock towers to accept the shorter and lower shocks. This chassis MIGHT handle the Ford GT (200). I am looking into that as well and will report back.


----------



## davidl

*Ford GT*

The new Ford GT bodies from Protoform are in stock at Hobbytown, north store.


----------



## davidl

*F1 Tires*

CRC premounted F1 tires and wheels now on order at Hobbytown, north store.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Until there is enough cars to run WGT-R, what do the guys running USGT think about the WGT-R cars running with them. I thought the racing was good on Friday with both types of cars on the track. If anything it reminded me of full scale racing where different types of cars might have slight differences in performance on the straights/turns.


One problem I could see is with USGT points. Wouldn't there be an adverse effect to anyone running for points if a non-legal USGT car finishes in front of them? Would they not get less points for their finish? Lets say you finished 4th in USGT. The winner was driving a USGT legal car, but 2nd and 3rd were not legal USGT cars. You end up with 4th place points when you should have had 2nd place points I do believe. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## davidl

Just separate those cars from the finishing order, move everyone else up and send in the results.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> Just separate those cars from the finishing order, move everyone else up and send in the results.


Works for me, but that would mean extra work for Doug or whomever is running the races. If they would be willing to do that then I don't see a problem.


----------



## davidl

I don't see this as something Doug will address, unless he is the one submitting the point totals. One of the racers interested in the points could do this very easily.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> One problem I could see is with USGT points. Wouldn't there be an adverse effect to anyone running for points if a non-legal USGT car finishes in front of them? Would they not get less points for their finish? Lets say you finished 4th in USGT. The winner was driving a USGT legal car, but 2nd and 3rd were not legal USGT cars. You end up with 4th place points when you should have had 2nd place points I do believe. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


This is a double edged sword of sorts. The higher the car count in the class makes each position Worth more points. So if you have cars you are subtracting the points value of a position become less so it's possible that you could finish behind him or another wgtr and still receive more points than you would if you subtracted them. I think racers would have to or want to look at the points chart each week by position before submitting results but it's my opinion that just leaving him or them In the numbers on a weekly basis is the way to go.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> This is a double edged sword of sorts. The higher the car count in the class makes each position Worth more points. So if you have cars you are subtracting the points value of a position become less so it's possible that you could finish behind him or another wgtr and still receive more points than you would if you subtracted them.


I'll throw out my opinion with a couple of examples for reference. I agree with Tony that it could be somewhat of a double edged sword depending on how you look at it an how this could morph. *In this specific case, I gladly welcome David running with us in USGT.* 

My thoughts as to why I support David running with us:

There is no class currently for his car to race in at IRCR
His car is not a tank weighing 20 LBS that if it hit other cars, it would destroy them
His driving is well capable of running clean with USGT
His times are close enough to be competitive with other USGT cars
He is running rubber tires
It is the same scale car as USGT (or at least the same physical size)


Another way to look at it is the pure inverse:

I would not want a 20 lb modified Slash with HPI X patterns running in USGT
I would not want someone throwing a vehicle into USGT that is completely out of control with a non-class car
I would not want someone throwing a vehicle into USGT that is 2 seconds off pace
I would not want a foam tire car running in USGT
I would not want a 1/12 scale car running in USGT

Here is one more scenario that I would not be OK with. Let's say I drag out an old TT01 and put X-Patterns on it. I love TT01 and want to run it. Not my fault that other TT01's don't show up on Friday night. I also love TC bodies and have one all decked out. I also like Mamba Max power plants and my car will do 55 mph down the straights. I throw my car into USGT because that is the closest class where my car will fit. I'm not as fast as the leaders but I'm 0.19 off their fast lap. Problem is, I'm 2 seconds faster in the straights but 2 seconds slower on the infield.... This situation doesn't provide "close" racing / performance characteristics and I would not be a fan of allowing something like this.

It is a slippery slope but for me, the bottom line is David's combination puts him at a *disadvantage* to the actual class cars. He had the 3rd from last slowest averages in USGT and faces the highest battery fade potential yet he finished 3rd overall due to *clean driving*. No one (including myself) was having to wait and check up massively behind him and he was courteous to let faster guys through. Again, for all those reasons, I am OK with having David run with us.

I don't like having to say it is a case by case basis, but for me, it kinda is. I think folks have to prove their car is capable to run similar to every other car in the class and at the same general skill level. If the answer is yes, then I say they can join. 

The other piece this puzzle is that with 3 cars, you can form a new class. So even if one more person joined, the next one after that would have their own class.

Spin that a little further and pull in Jason's comments. I could see having an "open" class for the few and far between cars to run in. I'd run my 20 year old AWD F1 in a class of other cars providing the drivers and driving was clean. Maybe that is where we run 1/12 scale, WGT, F1, other???? cars in the future. Until then, I have no issues with David running with us.

Just my thoughts, not saying they are right or perfect. But like I've said before, opinions are like armpits.....everyone has to shave them....wait a minute....I think I messed that one up again......Oh well!


----------



## TEAM PBR

? Nick just admitted to shaving his armpits?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The whole nonsense about rules is completely stupid and going in the wrong direction. Rules are rules, when you cease to abide or let anyone slide then it's no longer important to have the rules.

It's understandable nobody wants to hurt anyone's feelings and let them run whatever but the actual problem is the people willing to take advantage of the people they know they'll be able to take advantage of.

It's a shame there are not enough 12th scales, 17.5's, F1's, etc, etc every night but nearly every person that runs those or any classes can afford to buy a simple TC chassis and put together a VTA or USGT if they want to race. Many times I have shown up with a WGT or F1 guessing there won't be enough but I always had something with me that I knew there would be enough car count to atleast run one heat so?

People (Steger comes to mind) bring up tech comparing Indy RC to Ft Wayne (or wherever) and while I could give two flying turds about tech (honestly Nick and Chris), there are people now and in the past who are afraid to voice their opinions that I wholeheartedly agree with that rules are rules and when they are enforced turnout has always went up.

Even with toy cars, rules are rules.


----------



## jkaetz

Rules are rules but there are always exceptions. I'm out to have fun. So long as the cars are close in performance (speed, cornering, and driving ability), I'm having fun. If there was a trophy or $$ involved for winners then by all means rules should be in full force. IndyRC doesn't have an atmosphere of hard core racing where every rule is strictly enforced and cars are fully checked to ensure rules compliance every race. It has an atmosphere where the focus is on having fun and sharing a common hobby.


----------



## TEAM PBR

The bigger question might be what happens if the folks at usvta Usgt series get wind of indy rc allowing this? Could past titles be stripped and current year points be voided? I understand people's opinions locally wanting to have fun, the more the merrier etc etc but I think there's more at stake for the sledgehammer, jw, nick and possibly a few others that might make this situation one that should be treaded lightly. We're already running bodies in that class that were disallowed by the sanctioning body so how far are the guys that have more at stake willing to push the envelope of what's acceptable as this could be perceived as field padding for points? Makes no difference to me as I'm a non factor in the races and points but participate cause I like the vta cars, but to those it does or might matter is whose input I'd like to see. So throttleking, lanaracer thoughts on the subject?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chuck and PBR, when is the next time we are going to see you guys racing on a Friday night? I know you both have newer VTA cars than me. If I've been holding my own with older heavier TC3, what can you do with your cars? Remember that the new weight is 1450 grams, so you should be able to lose some chassis weights.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Chuck and PBR, when is the next time we are going to see you guys racing on a Friday night? I know you both have newer VTA cars than me. If I've been holding my own with older heavier TC3, what can you do with your cars? Remember that the new weight is 1450 grams, so you should be able to lose some chassis weights.


I raced there the night you were in Fort Wayne. Debuted my new tiger paint scheme pontiac transam body. My ability to be there on a weekly basis has been greatly hampered recently by having the shingles around my right eye, taking over an abandoned officers station at my lodge and then out of town with my kids for fall break. I Should be up there this week I hope, won't be certain till the last minute. I'll call my shot though. I'll either be last or one spot above last same as always.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I never really liked how they do the points anyway. I honestly think that it should be scored by region instead of a national thing. Some places dont get the numbers others do and those places could have potentially better racers.


----------



## RollingChicane

I think Jason, PBR and Chuck all bring up good and valid points. The only thing I would make exception to is the comment about "running illegal Prototype bodies". The USVTA rules clearly state that the local race director can make exception and allow house rules which is the case with the DPT bodies. To further validate that, check out the USGT thread on RC Tech and Kevin / Rob clearly said they have no problem in local tracks allow them for club racing so long as everyone is aware at national events, they are not permitted.

I can't argue with PBR or Chuck that allowing an extra car does increase car count which can increase the points or that rules are there for a reason and its not always a good thing to bypass rules. However, I also agree with Jason that there can be exception to the rules and I think that even the official USVTA rules allow for the ultimate decision to be made at the local level by the race director. 

In the end, I do this for fun. I look forward to every Friday because it is my chance to get away from work and responsibilities and just plain have fun and hang out with a bunch of friends. If the stakes were higher (ie, running for money) I would not be a fan of making exceptions to many rules and would likely take a different stance. Even running for national points doesn't really get you anything of substance. I think the top 10 are suppose to get a plaque or something (which still has not arrived 60+ days after the close of the season). 

I also agree with JW. I finished pretty well in national points for the 2016 season. I guarantee you I would get my butt kicked virtually anywhere and everywhere I would go to race. I'm not nearly as good as what the points would indicate at a national level. So for me, the national points season is simply something extra that I wanted to try last year and renewed this year. I do agree that an extra car in the field does indeed increase points but I can guarantee you that is not why I am in favor of allowing David to run with us. I simply enjoy having as many competitive drivers in the field as possible.

Everyone has made good points and most all of them I agree with to a large degree. I think most everyone is spot on from their own individual perspective.

But....the most important take away that I have learned is that not everyone shaves their armpits!!!!! Seriously???? No one?????


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> But....the most important take away that I have learned is that not everyone shaves their armpits!!!!! Seriously???? No one?????


Doesn't that get itchy?


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Doesn't that get itchy?


Heck no....I use the extra rich Bath and Body Works Autum Rain lotion....Don't you guys?????


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would say that there are at least 80 different individual products from Bath and Body Works at my girlfriend's house. I have to escape to the R/C track to get away from the onslaught of flowery aromas so I can enjoy the refreshing smell of traction compound/oil of wintergreen!

----------

Team PBR, I know you are a good slash racer. If you do show up on Friday, we need people to give Gary "Crispy" Crispin a run for his money in slash. 

As far as your VTA car(s), let us know if there are any handling/setup/performance issues that we can help with. I know that you are a clean driver, so maybe we can get the car to a point where it is more fun to drive.

Last week I helped Scott Black with some minor setup changes/issues on his VTA car. By the end of the night he was having more fun with the car as it was easier to drive.


----------



## ThrottleKing

PBR as I have said before I am happy to help if I can. I am going to try to be there this Friday and play VTA a little but if guys need help I would be happy just wrenchin too. Just stop by my pit area and let me know. I can't fix Nick though he is what he is.LOL


----------



## Matt P.

All this bickering, and all I want is a car that predictably goes forward when I pull the trigger.


Anyways....I'm out of town the next two Friday's, so I'll give anyone interested a 2 weeks notice...

17.5 anyone?


----------



## jkaetz

Matt P. said:


> All this bickering, and all I want is a car that predictably goes forward when I pull the trigger


I don't think it was bickering, looked like healthy discussion to me. No one regressed to a high school level and started calling names. It's certainly clear that we have different opinions on how to run RC races but that's all.




RollingChicane said:


> Heck no....I use the extra rich Bath and Body Works Autum Rain lotion....Don't you guys?????


About that, how often do you have to re-apply? Can you rate the smoothness level? What do the ladies think? The wife has been trying to convince me to try shaving....


----------



## Matt P.

jkaetz said:


> I don't think it was bickering, looked like healthy discussion to me. No one regressed to a high school level and started calling names. It's certainly clear that we have different opinions on how to run RC races but that's all.


I was just joking about my recent motor issues.

I lost track of the rule exception discussions on this thread and previous IndyRC threads years ago. I don't care if someone wants to run a prototype body (they look cool!) or if a WGT-R car runs with us. For my own sanity, I personally don't pay attention to exceptions, and just follow the national rules.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I don't think it was bickering, looked like healthy discussion to me. No one regressed to a high school level and started calling names. It's certainly clear that we have different opinions on how to run RC races but that's all.
> 
> 
> About that, how often do you have to re-apply? Can you rate the smoothness level? What do the ladies think? The wife has been trying to convince me to try shaving....


Well I have to admit I'm a little embarrassed. You see, let me explain what happened..... 

A few weeks ago, my cars were handling really well. After the race, several people came up to me and said, nice RUN. Lanny even said, "if you can pick up a tenth or two on your RUN, you'll be able to beat me." Ironically, the next day when watching ESPN, they had a segment about athletes that shaved their body hair and that enabled them to RUN faster and said it might be worth a tenth or two. SO......If it helped them run faster, I figured if I shaved all my body hair it might make me run faster on Friday nights...... It wasn't until all this came up that I realized we were talking about two different kinds of runs..... But the good news is I have been able to marshal cars a bit faster......


----------



## RollingChicane

Only ~4 hours until cars will hit the track! I'm getting anxious.....:woohoo:


----------



## davidl

Now I will just lay on my belly and let Nick get it! But I remember the days of jumping two lanes to get a car. Sometimes my brain is still locked into that mode. I must be very careful. No lingering injuries now, but I don't want to experience what Chuck Phaeler (sp) did.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks for the offers to help, trade races, etc tonight. I showed up late, tired, and generally not excited about racing and then bam first lap on track before my vta heat i rail tap and instant spur gear strip. Considered it an omen and commenced to packing up and head for home. Hope fun was had by all. Solid turn out considering everything going on in October. See ya next time I can make it out.


----------



## chi_town_1956

TEAM PBR said:


> The bigger question might be what happens if the folks at usvta Usgt series get wind of indy rc allowing this? Could past titles be stripped and current year points be voided?


We can only hope so


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

If you like oval racing then Friday night was your night! The track was pretty much a circle with a big dent in it.

There were 9 Slashes, 8 USGT's and 12 VTA's that took the the roval to see who could maintain the most speed last night.
Welcome back to racing Brian Brozek! After a year long hiatus (Brian claims it was only 3 months but let's just go with a year anyway) Brian let his A800's get to know the carpet again and his cars were fast and dialed. We had a new racer show up and run VTA as well as Slash as well as a returning new family from last week. 

Slash
Welcome to the winners circle Rusty Jackson! After only a few weeks of being a proud slash owner, Rusty drove a fantastic race and brought home the win. Sorry to 2nd and 3rd place finishers, I did not see the final results sheet so I can't list who finished after Rusty.

USGT
Looks like Lanny is beatable for 2 weeks in a row.....Last week was the flu and this week was a cross pin of the outdrive that decided it wanted to take a vacation from the rest of the car on the warm up laps. USGT actually saw quite a bit of attrition with only 5 cars making it to the end of the race. With as fast as the track was, a tiny clip of a corner could easily result in unrecoverable damage. Good job to everyone who lasted the full 8 minutes.

VTA
This was definitely the class to watch last night. JW had a VTA car that was nearly capable of winning in USGT. It was a ROCKET! Oval set-up techniques combined with Trinity power and his car was untouchable. Lanny and Brian had a great battle and had nearly identical times but I think Lanny drove just a bit cleaner and brought home the #2 position with Brian holding on to the #3 spot. Recognition to Gary for having a fast car as well.

All in all a fun night of racing and a well run program. Hopefully the track next week will be a bit more technical!


----------



## crispy

Slash:

Second was the new guy from off-road, A-aron!

And after finally keeping if off the wall and in one piece for an entire race, third went to Drew Crispin.

Joe finished fourth, just a few seconds behind Drew.

P.S. In case you're wondering why Elijah called A-aron that, here's why:


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Slash:
> 
> Second was the new guy from off-road, A-aron!
> 
> And after finally keeping if off the wall and in one piece for an entire race, third went to Drew Crispin.
> 
> Joe finished fourth, just a few seconds behind Drew.


Thanks for the additional detail! Congrats to Aaron, Drew and Joe!


----------



## TEAM PBR

I didn't stick around but really felt for the new vta driver driving the green protoform transam. Hopefully one of you guys were able to tame down his car a little for him. It looked like it had bunches of steering that he didn't need and he was running for his life trying to stay out of the way of faster cars and stay off the rails. While I appreciate everyone's offers to help me it's those guys we all need to help so they'll continue to come back and get better. Congrats to all the youngsters in slash on their continued improvement. Hopefully we continue to see growth there and in vta/usgt as a result. Was awesome to see 2 cars and drivers in vta I hadn't seen before and one youngster diving headfirst into usgt. In my short time there I did see the need for some improvement in track direction especially between rounds 1 and 2 as it became a free for all of slashes and every car imaginable and wasn't long before I saw an accident that most likely damaged a car. So it's important that maybe the time between rounds be time divided similarly to the time before the race night starts and if the track director of the evening won't lend a hand to police it then maybe we should nominate Gary to be the practice time sheriff.


----------



## crispy

*I will not accept if nominated and will not serve if elected.
*
(yes, that's the correct actual quote.)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

TEAM PBR said:


> I didn't stick around but really felt for the new vta driver driving the green protoform transam. Hopefully one of you guys were able to tame down his car a little for him. It looked like it had bunches of steering that he didn't need and he was running for his life trying to stay out of the way of faster cars and stay off the rails. While I appreciate everyone's offers to help me it's those guys we all need to help so they'll continue to come back and get better...


The new VTA driver is Ted (don't recall his last name). He and his family enjoy racing as I've seen them also racing on Saturday evenings. I was helping him last week get his VTA car up to speed so he wasn't getting run over on the straights. His steering looked a bit erratic with his car this week. Last week I gave his car a quick once over when I was helping him with gearing and it looked fine. He was running a TC3 last week, and those cars can have an issue with a loose servo saver screw in the rack. I didn't see anything obviously wrong, so next week I will check if he has binding in his steering, a ultra fast servo, or extreme steering exponential settings in his radio.

There was another racer that I helped this week with a Factory Team TC4. He was driving a white Camaro. He was geared at 88/56 which is a 3.92 FDR (88 spur/56 pinion x 2.5 internal gearbox ratio = 3.9286 FDR). That ratio should be a decent starting point for the TC3/TC4 running a Novak 25.5 motor. Unfortunately no one had told him that you need to adjust the timing on the Novak motors, so his was set around 30 degrees on the sticker. We bumped his up to 45 degrees on the sticker and that brought his motor to life. Unfortunately in the B-main he suffered a mechanical failure early in the race, but his car looked as fast down the straights as all the other cars. I should note that he had a Novak 25.5 Boss motor. Those motors seem to like a bit more gearing than the Novak Ballistic motors. I let him know that he could probably gear that motor at 3.8 FDR, but he would need to drop to a smaller spur. I prefer and 80 tooth spur on my TC3/TC4's as it gives me a versatile range for gearing for any size track. Just make sure to keep an eye on motor temps when making gearing/timing changes. I like to keep my Novak 25.5 motors under 150 degrees after an 8 minute race, but prefer them to be cooler for longevity. Just remember if you are going to push the performance of any brushless motor to make sure to run a quality motor cooling fan.

I also was finally able to finish up "fixing" the steering on Scott Black's TC3 on Friday. We had noticed he was having to constantly adjust steering trim, which was due to worn out threads in the plastic ball cups. I replaced those during racing last week, which made the car more consistent. This week I reset all of the steering back to factory settings, which gave the car equal mechanical throw left and right. We did have to use a few clicks of sub-trim to get the servo horn to the proper angle, but it was perfect after that. Note that you should always adjust the steering with servo sub-trim if the radio has that option. After all the work, Scott noted that his car was much better to drive and had more overall steering in qualifying. Well maybe it had too much steering since I turned up the rate in the radio while I was working on it. I dialed it down a bit for him in the mains, and his car looked really good in the infield. Next week I might make a few adjustments to his front toe to help his car on high speed 180's as Scott prefers a car that is more planted.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of high speed 180 turns, the layout on Friday had a challenging turn at the end of the straight. I was struggling most of the night being very loose in that corner which made me a sitting duck for cars to spin me out. I asked Lanny if he had any advice and he mentioned that Jeremiah was approaching setup for the layout as if it were a true oval track. I quickly used all of my touring car oval experience to make a few simple adjustments to improve my car. Basically I put more angle in my left rear camber link and put a little more pre-load into the left front & right rear shocks (cross-weight/wedge). My car was much more stable in the 180 and improved my fast lap by about 2 tenths. I appreciated the help because I was much closer to Jeremiah during the race and was actually beating Lanny for over half the race. 

Speaking of help, Jeremiah (HobbyTalk user ThrottleKing) was happy to help people with their cars on Friday. I know PBR had some issues with his cars, so I don't know if he talked to him or not. I've also seen Nick, Gary, and others helping out the young Slash drivers which is great to see. But PBR had a great point in his recent post that we should be all try to help identify racers who might be struggling and give them a bit of help. There are many examples that I've seen over the years of simple help such as offering to turn-marshal so someone can work on their broken car or grabbing some food for other racers or helping people with parts or this list could go on. A small gesture can go a long way to turning a bad day on the track into a good day at the RC facility.


----------



## Crashing J

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The new VTA driver is Ted (don't recall his last name). He and his family enjoy racing as I've seen them also racing on Saturday evenings. I was helping him last week get his VTA car up to speed so he wasn't getting run over on the straights. His steering looked a bit erratic with his car this week. Last week I gave his car a quick once over when I was helping him with gearing and it looked fine. He was running a TC3 last week, and those cars can have an issue with a loose servo saver screw in the rack. I didn't see anything obviously wrong, so next week I will check if he has binding in his steering, a ultra fast servo, or extreme steering exponential settings in his radio.
> 
> There was another racer that I helped this week with a Factory Team TC4. He was driving a white Camaro. He was geared at 88/56 which is a 3.92 FDR (88 spur/56 pinion x 2.5 internal gearbox ratio = 3.9286 FDR). That ratio should be a decent starting point for the TC3/TC4 running a Novak 25.5 motor. Unfortunately no one had told him that you need to adjust the timing on the Novak motors, so his was set around 30 degrees on the sticker. We bumped his up to 45 degrees on the sticker and that brought his motor to life. Unfortunately in the B-main he suffered a mechanical failure early in the race, but his car looked as fast down the straights as all the other cars. I should note that he had a Novak 25.5 Boss motor. Those motors seem to like a bit more gearing than the Novak Ballistic motors. I let him know that he could probably gear that motor at 3.8 FDR, but he would need to drop to a smaller spur. I prefer and 80 tooth spur on my TC3/TC4's as it gives me a versatile range for gearing for any size track. Just make sure to keep an eye on motor temps when making gearing/timing changes. I like to keep my Novak 25.5 motors under 150 degrees after an 8 minute race, but prefer them to be cooler for longevity. Just remember if you are going to push the performance of any brushless motor to make sure to run a quality motor cooling fan.
> 
> I also was finally able to finish up "fixing" the steering on Scott Black's TC3 on Friday. We had noticed he was having to constantly adjust steering trim, which was due to worn out threads in the plastic ball cups. I replaced those during racing last week, which made the car more consistent. This week I reset all of the steering back to factory settings, which gave the car equal mechanical throw left and right. We did have to use a few clicks of sub-trim to get the servo horn to the proper angle, but it was perfect after that. Note that you should always adjust the steering with servo sub-trim if the radio has that option. After all the work, Scott noted that his car was much better to drive and had more overall steering in qualifying. Well maybe it had too much steering since I turned up the rate in the radio while I was working on it. I dialed it down a bit for him in the mains, and his car looked really good in the infield. Next week I might make a few adjustments to his front toe to help his car on high speed 180's as Scott prefers a car that is more planted.



This is A-aron, I had the white camaro and finished 2nd with the slash. I wanted to say thanks to Brian and Gary for all of their help on Friday. When I pulled my VTA out of the basement a few weeks ago, it still had a 21.5 motor and a 4 cell pack in it. Needless to say, it's been a few years since that car had seen a race. I know I'll be chasing loose screws and brittle parts for awhile, but I do greatly appreciate everyone's help. I'm currently building a car for the usgt class. Hopefully I'll have it finished by Friday.


----------



## crispy

Ted had no steering expo setup on his radio. I put some of that in and the weaving back and forth was mostly gone by the B main.

His car is still too loose.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks for helping Ted out crispy and indy rc racer. I remember very distinctly my transition from offroad primarily slash racing to onroad. My first car had way to much mechanical steering and my radio had no expo in it and my endpoints were way far out etc so watching him struggle like that was very familiar.


----------



## microed

Anybody got any advice on the best way to clean old diff fluid out of your diff? Being thicker than snot, I always have a hard time cleaning it all out. Some cleaners are not safe on plastic parts so I was hoping somebody could share their method and what they use.


----------



## crispy

Here's what I do. I wipe out as much as possible and then I soak everything in Crispy's wonder-fluid #1.

Otherwise known as Professional Strength Goof-Off. Stuff is the bomb.

Never had any issues with it affecting the plastic.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Ted had no steering expo setup on his radio. I put some of that in and the weaving back and forth was mostly gone by the B main.
> 
> His car is still too loose.


I had the same problem many years ago when I bough my TC3's used. Turned out the steering racks were shot. That's why I was always wandering down the straight at RCAR. As soon as I put new ones in both cars, mine and Kyle's, we held our line fine. Wonder if Ted might have the same problem?


----------



## RollingChicane

I was thinking about talking with Doug to see if we can have a "Big Race" between now and the end of the year. Something that we actually promote and get out there for folks to travel to. I'm fairly sure Doug would support it if it is something that there is interest in. I was thinking we could have VTA, USGT, 1/12 Scale, TT01, Mini Cooper and novice. I'd propose we open up the track around 1:00pm for anyone interested. What do you all think? IF this gets traction, we should probably avoid the Friday after Thanksgiving as a few other large tracks are having races that day. Maybe Dec 9th or the 16th? Gives us plenty of time to promote and spaced between Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Thoughts?


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I was thinking about talking with Doug to see if we can have a "Big Race" between now and the end of the year. Something that we actually promote and get out there for folks to travel to. I'm fairly sure Doug would support it if it is something that there is interest in. I was thinking we could have VTA, USGT, 1/12 Scale, TT01, Mini Cooper and novice. I'd propose we open up the track around 1:00pm for anyone interested. What do you all think? IF this gets traction, we should probably avoid the Friday after Thanksgiving as a few other large tracks are having races that day. Maybe Dec 9th or the 16th? Gives us plenty of time to promote and spaced between Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> Thoughts?


I like the idea of having a major race although I think any time in December would be bad for many people. Office parties, family happenings and such. I think January or February would be better and give more time to promote, but you always run the risk of weather interfering with it. You could set a date and have an announced second date in the event of inclement weather.


----------



## pitchblack26

December would be perfect


----------



## TEAM PBR

If we're voting I'd say January. Like first Friday of January holidays hangover race or something.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Keep the votes coming in for input on a bigger race event! Thanks to those who have commented.*


Side note.....Very interesting posts on USGT RC Tech thread about the Mazda Furai body. Very cool body and I have one. It was removed from the list but potentially a higher profile person is lobbying to get it put back on the list and is sounds like it will officially be added back on. I like the body and I am a 100% fan of adding it to the list BUT it fits the description perfectly for every reason the DPT were removed. If I were Gary McAllister, I wouldn't be very happy..... Side note to the side note...... in the thread, Rob / Kevin of USVTA rule making re-emphasized they have no issue with local tracks allowing the DPT bodies to run. Side note to the side note to the side note.....how many side notes can you add in one post?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Why not see if he'd be good with a 3 race series of big races? Do a January holiday hangover race, a March madness race and a Month of May in indy race? Just thought that if he's good with one why not try a bi monthly series taking it out to summer? Would give some time to potentially get some sponsors on board and more swag etc to add to a prize lot. Then could crown the king of Indy in may and make em drink the milk etc


----------



## RollingChicane

team pbr said:


> why not see if he'd be good with a 3 race series of big races? Do a january holiday hangover race, a march madness race and a month of may in indy race? Just thought that if he's good with one why not try a bi monthly series taking it out to summer? Would give some time to potentially get some sponsors on board and more swag etc to add to a prize lot. Then could crown the king of indy in may and make em drink the milk etc


*I like it!!!!! *


----------



## TEAM PBR

If he can be talked into it I'd like to see the hook for the may race not only being championship week for the other classes but how bout it being the return of "indy cars" to indy rc. Run usvta f1 rules package and put on a usvta legal f1 race in may but we'll call them indy cars cause well this is indy and in indy we race indy cars not that snooty f1 stuff. I know alot of guys are holding older tamiya chassis from times when indy rc used to have f1 so with some updates I'm sure those guys could hang and I'd for certain buy a car just to be a part of it. I know in the past this class has always fallen apart and I'm sure it was due to a lack of recognized rules, tires, or something but since the usvta has a set package maybe this class could be viable locally again. Nick running around with that old tamiya car has had my eye for weeks now so I'm sure others interest has been caught as well. I'm just spit Ballin ideas like a machine now aren't I ?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I may be interested in getting an F1 put together in the near future. I would enjoy seeing F1 back at the track on any race night.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> If he can be talked into it I'd like to see the hook for the may race not only being championship week for the other classes but how bout it being the return of "indy cars" to indy rc. Run usvta f1 rules package and put on a usvta legal f1 race in may but we'll call them indy cars cause well this is indy and in indy we race indy cars not that snooty f1 stuff. I know alot of guys are holding older tamiya chassis from times when indy rc used to have f1 so with some updates I'm sure those guys could hang and I'd for certain buy a car just to be a part of it. I know in the past this class has always fallen apart and I'm sure it was due to a lack of recognized rules, tires, or something but since the usvta has a set package maybe this class could be viable locally again. Nick running around with that old tamiya car has had my eye for weeks now so I'm sure others interest has been caught as well. I'm just spit Ballin ideas like a machine now aren't I ?


One set CRC mounted F1 tires in stock at Hobbytown (north store). $59.99


----------



## davidl

*VTA USGT Prototype*

McAllister bodies have arrived for VTA, USGT and some of the Prototype bodies at Hobbytown (north store). We didn't bring in any Riley DP because of all the negative discussion about it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> One set CRC mounted F1 tires in stock at Hobbytown (north store). $59.99


Mr David Lee, are all the crc wheels black or do they offer a silver/chrome wheel sir? I tired to Google and saw pictures of some silver but wasn't sure if they were painted or the crc tires on another wheel so figured I'd ask as i didnt see silver/chrome on the crc site and wanted to see what color you have available


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Mr David Lee, are all the crc wheels black or do they offer a silver/chrome wheel sir? I tired to Google and saw pictures of some silver but wasn't sure if they were painted or the crc tires on another wheel so figured I'd ask as i didnt see silver/chrome on the crc site and wanted to see what color you have available


The CRC wheels are black. The Tamiya wheels are silver. The CRC tires have the CRC logo on the side, but it isn't white. The Tamiya tire has a bland sidewall. I don't have the Tamiya wheels and tires in stock but we can order them easily.


----------



## RollingChicane

I have my 15-20 year old Tamiya F201 that I will run in F1/Indy car class short term any time we want to run these. If there is enough interest to keep the class going, I will step up and buy a modern F1 car after I see enough turn out BUT I would suggest we define a spec tire that works well at our track and everyone run the same tire. Maybe that is already in the rules, not sure.....


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> ... but how bout it being the return of "indy cars" to indy rc. Run usvta f1 rules package and put on a usvta legal f1 race in may but we'll call them indy cars cause well this is indy and in indy we race indy cars not that snooty f1 stuff...


Maybe we can call it F1ndy Car class..... I'm here all day folks!!

And....Maybe Scott can reach out to some actual Indy Car drivers and get them to make an appearance to marshal for us..... Cuz ain't no way I'm letting them drive my car!!!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Rules file on usvta site does leave a few things for individual tracks to work out like motors. The usvta rules leave it up to a track on if they want to run 21.5 or 25.5 I'd ask the guys that ran some of the big races what the usvta standard at those were and go that way. Tire wise it says tamiya tcs or crc sidewall tire. I interpret this to mean tamiya or crc rubber tire so I don't know if that's too many choices or not but if it is I'd almost say to spec the crc but would want to make sure they come unmounted as well cause silver or chrome wheels are a must for diversity and to match some cars authentic looks. Chassis wise what's everyone's opinion on a good entry level piece that could be competitive for a not so serious racer? I've looked at the sakura fgx, the tamiya f104v2, and the vbc lightning f cars as well as the crc wtf1. Are there others that should be considered? I've never had one so any input would be awesome and knowing my rc driving the most robust offering with ease of parts availability will be what I need as much as anything I'm sure there's alot of f103s lying around, are those viable?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Everyone see that protoform just announced a usvta 70 camaro z/28 body. As excited as I am to see another offering I was disappointed in the choice since the hpi bodies are in limbo it would have made sense to me from a business side to attack their market and make a 68 or 69 camaro rather than going head to head with McAllister on yet another body.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Good night of racing. I'm sure nick will have a run down recap more thorough than anything I could type so I'll leave that to him. Felt good dropping a car that was fast and drove good but My driver let me down in heat 2 and the bmain. My transponder let me down in the first heat but still a mystery as to why so will chalk that up to Halloween spirits. Gotta say thanks to indy rc racer for working on one of my basement shelf cars that I brought up. A few more fixes and it'll be ready to hit the track as well. And thanks to Nick for the vbc part. It's already back together and ready to rock.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I always enjoy working on other cars as I sometimes learn something new. I had a chance to work on PBR's Team Associated V2 shocks on his car. I also have those shocks on my TC4 and I don't think I assembled my shocks correctly. I did get PBR's working properly. The only tricky part was the threaded shock collars. Due to the design of those shocks it is easy to cross-thread the shock collar.

I did notice when rebuilding his shocks that he had a different brand shock piston in his shocks. In case people didn't know, you can use different brand pistons in different brand shocks (that have the same internal diameter). Some people don't like the older Associated 2 hole pistons, so they swap them out with either Losi, HPI, or other brand pistons with 3 holes.

-----------

Had another good night running my old VTA car. Big thanks to Mr. Monday for letting me borrow a 6000 mah battery for the 2nd round/main. I've tried several different batteries in my car recently and found that my performance was very similar. The only difference I really have noticed is the newer batteries perform a bit better than my old tired 3-year old battery..

Congrats to Jeremiah on his great VTA performance all night. His car looked good everywhere on the track. My car was close, but I was losing a little too much speed in and out of the corners. However nothing a few setup changes wouldn't probably cure. In the straights, all the cars were very close in speeds as usual.

Thanks everyone for keeping the racing great in VTA.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Friday night was a blast! We had a pretty solid turnout fielding 1/12th scale, Slash, VTA and USGT. We also had some new or long hiatus returning racers.

*Foam Tire*
1/12 scale was a small turnout with only 2 cars in the field with David Lee being the star of the show.

*Slash*
Slash was a good show with I believe 9 trucks putting on a show. Gary, Mike, Shawn and Bryce put on a good show with Gary and Mike battling it out for the top spot and Shawn closing out the 3rd position on the podium. Kudos to Gary for taking the top spot at the end of the main. Slash was actually fairly clean racing for the most part of the night. 

*USGT*
USGT had the makings of a slugfest with 9 cars making the A-main (and I believe at least 2 other cars not being able to make the mains)! None other than Mr. Reggio came out of hiding to throw down in USGT with an Arc that had the Russian Rocket A800 squarely in its sights. Lanny took TQ with Reggio hot on his vapor trail. The two contenders fought it out cleanly for the early part of the race. An altercation on the track separated Reggio's wing from his body making the car too loose to continue to wheel around and resulted in an early retirement. At that point it was Lanny's race easily......had it not been for an untimely impact with two other cars that had tangled on the track. A fraction of a second later the front corner of the A800 was missing from the chassis, handing the race over to the next contender in line. At the buzzer, Mr. Franklin owned the second spot along with Jason (welcome to the podium) with a 3rd place finish on his debut run with his new acquired Arc.

*VTA*
VTA was much less dramatic thanks to the unapologetic pounding by JW. His VTA ARC could have nearly won USGT it was so fast, finishing 3 laps ahead of 2nd and 3rd. I don't know what that man drinks, but it give his hands and cars super human abilities! Brian Smith wrapped up the #2 spot by only 4 seconds over the 3rd place finisher with his continued run of impressiveness with a few decade old TC3.

*Final Shout Outs*
Brozek - Congrats, your cars are awesome and FAST. Stay with it and you will be contending for a top spot in the very near future.
Reggio - what an impressive debut! Looking forward to having you join us over the next couple months. You are bringing the competition to the top.
Franklin - Awesome having you back and you haven't missed a beat! Hope to see you come back a little more often.
Jason - Nice debut with your new cars. Looking forward to see how they progress in the coming weeks.
David Lee - YOUR TC7 look very impressive during practice. YOU are going to be a threat to the podium. Can't wait to see your car in full race mode

Its awesome to race with everyone mentioned as well as those not mentioned. We have a great group of talented racers who are also fun to hang out with. Looking forward to next week already.


----------



## 0010

*Big Thank You!*

I wanted to take a moment to say thank you to the Saturday group of racers at Indy RC. I just got started back into racing after many years away. From the very first time I walked into the track, guys were willing to share info, help out, and encourage me and my daughter. Saturday was my third race in the TT class. I still have a long way to go, but I know the guys will help every step of the way. I have had help and advice from Brian, Greg, John, Josh, Lee, Scott D and Victor. And a few others whose names I didn't get. Long story short, it's been a lot of fun getting back into this sport at Indy RC.

I wanted to highlight our experience from this weekend. Saturday was the first race for my daughter. I finished the body on her M05 at about 2am Saturday morning! To say we had a few things to sort out on her car would be an understatement. I was concerned that her skill level would cause the guys to resent her racing with them. Not the case at ALL! Greg, Brian and Scott were all very welcoming to her. As you might expect, she had a few close encounters of the wall kind and plastic paid the ultimate price (may those suspension arms rest in pieces...) Brian and Greg jumped in to help fix the car, solve handling issues, and make sure that she had a great time at her first race. These guys went WAY over and above. To the point that due to said dearly departed suspension arm, she was out on the warm-up lap of the main. Brian offered her the opportunity to drive his car! And he had seen what she had done to hers!! :surprise::smile2: She declined, but the offer was still greatly appreciated. I can't say enough how positive our experience has been. 

I had my own troubles, and once again, Greg, Brian and Josh were there to help out. 

So, if you are thinking of getting into RC racing, I can say with certainty that you will be welcomed, and you won't lack for assistance. If you want to have some fun racing, you can do it here! Thanks guys!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One last race for the Hoosier RC Racers:


----------



## davidl

*Hobbytown Clearance Sale*

Hobbytown is preparing for a clearance sale and one of the items on the block is the CRC WGT kit. This is the foam tire version that can be converted to the new rubber tires you see me run. There are two in stock and the price is around $180. We will also have the Sophia WGT body and a few more goodies on clearance. Come in and check it out.


----------



## TEAM PBR

One would think at those prices you could sell those cars and get a wgt-r heat going on fridays in the near future. It's always been a mystery to me where the wgt and 1/12th scale crowd went. It hasn't been but 2 or 3 years ago during the winter that wgt and 12th had big single heats or 2 heats deep racing. I'm certain some got butthurt or this and that about something but maybe it's time to heal those wounds and get those dudes back to having fun at the track on Friday nights. The level of competition at indy rc on any given friday night can suck you in and have you trying so hard that you lose the fun aspect and sometimes a break is necessary to regain perspective but you pan car guys have had plenty of break time so let's see you bring em out and race.


----------



## RollingChicane

*JW Clearance Sale*

Clearance sales must be in the air right now 'cuz our very own JW is having a clearance sale and asked me to post this out there for everyone.


Brand new set of VTA tires mounted to new rims - $35
Slightly used but nearly new set of VTA tires (mounted) - $15
Almost new Trinity VTA battery - $50

If there is anyone out there needing a battery, you cannot go wrong with the Trinity VTA battery. I just bought 2 new VTA batteries or I would snatch this one up in a heart beat. $50 is a *STEAL* for the Trinity batteries. Just check A-Main or TQ Racing if you have any doubts. When I switched from an R1 battery to the Trinity batteries, I honestly saw a noticeable improvement on the track with increased punch and decreased fall off at the end of the race.

I'm kinda thinking about snatching up the slightly used VTA tires myself so if you are thinking about it, hurry up and beat me to the punch, I won't be offended!!!

I'll also throw this one out there......think about it, you would be buying items from JW. I'm almost positive you will pick up 0.5 sec per lap when these items come in contact with your car simply due to the awesomeness of the previous owner. AND, if you buy all three, that is a 1.5 sec per lap improvement!! I know what you are thinking.....how would I mount TWO sets of VTA tires to my chassis?! If that is what was on your mind, you need to start to think outside of the box a little bit. No one expects you to mount two sets to the chassis, that would look weird and be ridiculous. Instead, mount one set to the chassis and the other set could be shoe goo'd to the body!!! *BAM*, problem solved and you will be 1.5 sec quicker!!

You can thank me later this week when you see me on Friday...


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Clearance sales must be in the air right now 'cuz our very own JW is having a clearance sale and asked me to post this out there for everyone.


Did JW misbehave and get his computer privileges taken away?

Which wheels are the tires mounted to?


----------



## ThrottleKing

microed said:


> Did JW misbehave and get his computer privileges taken away?
> 
> Which wheels are the tires mounted to?


No not in trouble, didnt know I would be getting home this early and I dont have computer access in my line of work. Just asked him to post it in case he didnt want anything. 

Trinity VTA pack 5mm bullets Very good discharge curve and good IR 
New VTA tires and wheels mounted Satin Cragar style rims
Lightly used set of the same


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> No not in trouble, didnt know I would be getting home this early and I dont have computer access in my line of work. Just asked him to post it in case he didnt want anything.
> 
> Trinity VTA pack 5mm bullets Very good discharge curve and good IR
> New VTA tires and wheels mounted Satin Cragar style rims
> Lightly used set of the same


I'll buy the lightly used ones. I won't be there tomorrow night, but could come by the track on Saturday or next Friday.

-Ed


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> One would think at those prices you could sell those cars and get a wgt-r heat going on fridays in the near future. It's always been a mystery to me where the wgt and 1/12th scale crowd went. It hasn't been but 2 or 3 years ago during the winter that wgt and 12th had big single heats or 2 heats deep racing. I'm certain some got butthurt or this and that about something but maybe it's time to heal those wounds and get those dudes back to having fun at the track on Friday nights. The level of competition at indy rc on any given friday night can suck you in and have you trying so hard that you lose the fun aspect and sometimes a break is necessary to regain perspective but you pan car guys have had plenty of break time so let's see you bring em out and race.


So now I must jump in. Do you know anybody that got butthurt? I mean did they actually tell you that? I can account for most of the drivers. Some were part time and ran that is the past so that is what they ran this time and only come when they can. Some moved away to places like Massachusetts and Georgia, of all places. Some do other types of RC and don't run cars at this time. Some are running at other tracks because those are larger and have "black" carpet. Some have family issues that prevent them from coming. Some have new jobs that prevent them from coming Friday night. And some currently run at Indy RC but are just into the classes of VTA and USGT. Unfortunately, your suggestion that drivers should bring them out, while a nice pep talk, will not help those two classes grow to past levels. But I appreciate you mentioning it and recalling the strength of participation of those classes in the past.


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> So now I must jump in. Do you know anybody that got butthurt? I mean did they actually tell you that? I can account for most of the drivers. Some were part time and ran that is the past so that is what they ran this time and only come when they can. Some moved away to places like Massachusetts and Georgia, of all places. Some do other types of RC and don't run cars at this time. Some are running at other tracks because those are larger and have "black" carpet. Some have family issues that prevent them from coming. Some have new jobs that prevent them from coming Friday night. And some currently run at Indy RC but are just into the classes of VTA and USGT. Unfortunately, your suggestion that drivers should bring them out, while a nice pep talk, will not help those two classes grow to past levels. But I appreciate you mentioning it and recalling the strength of participation of those classes in the past.


I just assumed a group got butthurt as I couldn't come up with any explanations in my head that could account for how they all disappeared, sorry for the assumption. I didn't know those dudes and you did so I apologize. Was trying to shake the trees for ya so to speak. My bad.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

WGT would be cool with foam or rubber tires, I'll bring mine when I come next time. If not enough show I can just run it in USGT since it's just for fun anyway.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> I just assumed a group got butthurt as I couldn't come up with any explanations in my head that could account for how they all disappeared, sorry for the assumption. I didn't know those dudes and you did so I apologize. Was trying to shake the trees for ya so to speak. My bad.


No PBR, I took it that you were asking what happened and I offered clarification. No apology necessary.:wink2:


----------



## Crashing J

A big thanks to Nick for spending the time helping me get my USGT car easier to drive. I learned 2 things last night, one of which is it's very important to following the instructions when building a car!


----------



## crispy

Hey all, 

I just wanted to put this plea out there to keep the Slash class going. If you've got one, bring it. If you don't want to race it, bring a friend.

Numbers are dropping and if the class goes away, I'll have to stop bringing my son. He's starting to get better, albeit slowly.

Let's keep this class going. It has some darn fun racing.

Gary


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just wanted to put this plea out there to keep the Slash class going. If you've got one, bring it. If you don't want to race it, bring a friend.
> 
> Numbers are dropping and if the class goes away, I'll have to stop bringing my son. He's starting to get better, albeit slowly.
> 
> Let's keep this class going. It has some darn fun racing.
> 
> Gary


Maybe have kid run stock slash for free if accompanied by an adult running a stock slash too?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Nice to see Associated take the top spots Friday night in VTA and USGT. Something old in VTA and something new in USGT...


----------



## crispy

The Indy contingent went elsewhere to try and find worthy competition in USGT, only to find that they were they only ones running it.

Meanwhile, worthy competition took over their home track while they were away.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Gary, we probably messed up a month or 2 ago sending the onroad slash to what I believe is its now eminent demise. The few weeks we had Saturday crossovers with kids etc we should have had a novice and or kids class where newbs to the Friday style of racing and kids could've raced amongst each other with the winner of their Amain earning a spot in the "Friday night Veteran" A main, so they could run races with a chance of winning. Then gauge their skill level against that of the Friday night guys running rather than just dropping them in and feeding them to the wolves so to speak. I had a better time being the "tow truck" for the kids the last few times I "raced" that class than trying to race you for a win.


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> The Indy contingent went elsewhere to try and find worthy competition in USGT, only to find that they were they only ones running it.
> 
> Meanwhile, worthy competition took over their home track while they were away.


Hey Crispy, get your facts straight... They went up there to test on carpet like they will find when attending other competitions raced on said carpet. The carpet at slots is not the same as what is used elsewhere.. Hold on you already know this... You even said you liked the track they went to... I think you said it had better lighting, better pit tables and oooohhhh what was that... better carpet to race on... and no I'm not putting words in your mouth, those were spoken by you..He He He He... Cya on Friday!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'd like to clarify something about tracks, carpet, and racing competition for anyone casually reading this thread.

First let's talk about carpet.
There have been many different versions of racing Ozite carpet over the years. Each version of the carpet has different characteristics that will affect car setup. Indy RC Raceway currently is using CRC gray Ozite carpet that is not rubber backed and is glued directly to the concrete floor. Many tracks still do use this type of carpet and it was the type of carpet in use at the most recent Tamiya Championship Series race I attended in Springfield Ohio (April 2016). 

The gray Ozite carpet has proven to be a very good surface for multiple types of racing including oval, on-road, and off-road. Typically when running on the gray carpet you need to use some type of traction compound to condition/clean/soften the tires to achieve the best traction. As more people run on the track, the carpet will absorb the compound and develop a racing groove where there is more traction. After the racing is concluded, the traction compound and groove will eventually fade/evaporate within a day or two. Since this type of carpet has been around for a long time, most racers have a good baseline setup when running at facilities that use the gray Ozite carpet.

There is newer black Ozite carpet that is now being sold by CRC. I've only raced on it once, but the general consensus is that it has more grip than the gray Ozite. On the other hand, I've raced on gray Ozite tracks that were prepped with traction additives that had more grip than the new carpet. However to say that the carpet at Indy RC Raceway is not the same as what is used elsewhere is misleading at best. There are many variables that affect traction levels at any given facility such as number of people running on a given day, ambient temperature, floor temperature, traction compounds allowed, type of classes being run, age of the carpet, etc. The reality is that the carpet is never exactly the same between different facilities regardless of the type of Ozite carpet being used.

This brings me to my next point - Tracks

In this case I'm going to use the term tracks to mean different racing facilities and not the actual layout of the track. I'm going to say outright that there is no such thing as the best track and there never will be. There are only different types of tracks and each may have some positives and negative. Some people like racing at a small indoor carpet track, some like huge outdoor asphalt, and others like to race in the dirt. There are many different types of R/C racing facilities, including ones you will never find in your local yellow pages. Ultimately everyone should enjoy the variety or at least find a track that you can call home.

Another point is competition.

Too many people only see the other racers as their competition. The real competition will always be to see how quickly we can make our cars go around the layout on a race day, not where we finish. The competition could also be anything from not wrecking yourself the whole night to seeing if you can improve your lap times as the night goes on. My point is that everyone should find a realistic "competitor" that they can try to beat each night at the track.


----------



## AquaRacer

Indy RC racer, the whole point I was trying to make is that a couple of guys went to a different track to practice on carpet that will be used at the competitions that said drivers will be attending. I.e. The Champs in Cleveland and the Snowbirds which will both have the new Black Ozite carpet. 

I would think that most of the tracks here in the Midwest have gone to or are going to the newer Black Ozite Carpet. I think it is all that can be purchased from CRC these days. Maybe we could get a poll of the different tracks to see what type of carpet is being used. 

I do know that the track in St. Louis, the track in Carbondale, IL, Thunder Raceway, the new track in Chicago land area, Genesis R/c Raceway, the Gate and Summit Raceway all have the newer CRC Black Ozite carpet. That is quite a few of the tracks that are in the area that do have the newer carpet is my point. I would be curious to see who does not. Anyone care to chime in feel free to. I'm not trying to stir the pot just trying to prove a point. That the newer CRC black carpet is the new normal for indoor carpet tracks. 

There is nothing wrong with Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies. Those that go there have a good time and friendly competition. I have been going for many years. I would be nice if they had the newer carpet but they don't and most likely won't. So that is what it is. 

Thanks for the explanation to the casual observer. Cya on Friday


----------



## Matt P.

AquaRacer said:


> Indy RC racer, the whole point I was trying to make is that a couple of guys went to a different track to practice on carpet that will be used at the competitions that said drivers will be attending. I.e. The Champs in Cleveland and the Snowbirds which will both have the new Black Ozite carpet.
> 
> I would think that most of the tracks here in the Midwest have gone to or are going to the newer Black Ozite Carpet. I think it is all that can be purchased from CRC these days. Maybe we could get a poll of the different tracks to see what type of carpet is being used.
> 
> I do know that the track in St. Louis, the track in Carbondale, IL, Thunder Raceway, the new track in Chicago land area, Genesis R/c Raceway, the Gate and Summit Raceway all have the newer CRC Black Ozite carpet. That is quite a few of the tracks that are in the area that do have the newer carpet is my point. I would be curious to see who does not. Anyone care to chime in feel free to. I'm not trying to stir the pot just trying to prove a point. That the newer CRC black carpet is the new normal for indoor carpet tracks.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Indy RC Raceway and Hobbies. Those that go there have a good time and friendly competition. I have been going for many years. I would be nice if they had the newer carpet but they don't and most likely won't. So that is what it is.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation to the casual observer. Cya on Friday


CICR in Columbus, IN has the gray Ozite CRC carpet. However, it has considerably more traction than IndyRC. I was just there, and I ran 17.5 with Jaco Blue's. I didn't have to glue the sidewalls like the black carpet, but wasn't chasing a setup either. As IndyRC_Racer said, it depends on a multitude of variables.


----------



## davidl

*Pm*

Rolling Chicane, you have a personal message.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Wow, what a night of racing..... If you survived the track and survived the close quarters racing then you were good and / or lucky! Turn out was pretty good all things considered with close to 13 VTA, 13 USGT and 5 Slashes but I did not get any pics of the results so forgive me if I get anything incorrect.

Slash
There were only 5 racers in Slash on Friday night so as Gary posted, if you got 'em, bring them out. My son will be there this Friday with his Slash. Shawn was the lucky winner this week showing the field how it was done. I THINK Rusty was second and not sure after that. All in all, the Slashes might have been the cleanest running group of the night (can you believe I just said that?!?!?!)

USGT
Welcome to the podium David Lee with taking the #1 spot. Gary locked up the #2 spot with his ARC that is running really well. My apologies to whoever finished third, I didn't hear who that was. I know Shawn had a fast car but was caught up in wrecks so maybe Vincent?!?!? If someone knows who finished 3rd, post it up for the recognition.

VTA
Brian took top honors this week in VTA and Gary pushed hard all race and finished 3rd. There was a lot of good and nearly equal racing in VTA on Friday. My son will make his debut for VTA on Friday so beware and I'll apologize ahead of time for anyone he takes out!!! I've been working with him on driver etiquette so hopefully there won't be too many incidents.

The track layout was definitely a road course and in no way a roval this week. I actually really enjoyed the layout and a more technical track and it provided a few challenging aspects for the night. A portion of the track was fairly narrow (some sections well under 5' wide) and challenging corners that required you to slow down considerably for. Anytime you have that many sections to slow down in, it always opens up the potential for rear-end collision which we had several of throughout the night! If you were lucky enough to not get run through, the likelihood to get caught up in someone elses wreck was a high potential with no room to avoid it. We saw a lot of attrition throughout the night (I lost some of the front suspension on my car, a DCJ and a battery!) so those of you who survived, kudos to you! I'm not so sure Gary didn't have the car to beat in VTA but I noticed out of the corner of my eye that it looked like he fell on hard luck a few times. 

Looking forward to another week of fun racing.


----------



## davidl

I have the sheets from last Friday night, R.chicane. I will give them to you to post so everyone gets their hard earned points. I will be in Milwaukee this weekend, but will have them for you the following Friday.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> I have the sheets from last Friday night, R.chicane. I will give them to you to post so everyone gets their hard earned points. I will be in Milwaukee this weekend, but will have them for you the following Friday.


Thanks David, Tony sent them to me via text already. I appreciate the offer though. Enjoy Milwaukee this weekend (I'm guessing Nitro running!)and good luck.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Everyone see that protoform just announced a usvta 70 camaro z/28 body. As excited as I am to see another offering I was disappointed in the choice since the hpi bodies are in limbo it would have made sense to me from a business side to attack their market and make a 68 or 69 camaro rather than going head to head with McAllister on yet another body.


I finally got around to checking this out and I LIKE IT!!! Just might have to pick one of these up!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> I finally got around to checking this out and I LIKE IT!!! Just might have to pick one of these up!


Guilty as well. I pre-ordered a couple of them. Still hoping they make something not being made or something that's been orphaned but would love to see the fringe cars like the ford falcon, the 66/67 chevy II, or an early dart or especially a good cuda body. I was on the fence but I do believe we will see the hpi stuff again now as I went and read alot of their news and press releases over the last 3 months. They've opened a large new design studio and r&d center in California and also seem to be streamlining their manufacturing by bringing alot of it in house at a large new to them factory in asia.


----------



## crispy

I just painted up a McAllister Camaro for this week. I think Nick and Chris are going to go ape shit over the color!

>


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is a quote from Ken Miller over on RCTECH about the turnout for the US INDOOR CHAMPS in two weeks.


Great response from the racers on additional classes. I have added everyone that spoke up to the list. Current classes of concern are:

USGT 6 Spots to fill the F main
12th 17.5 3 spots to fill the H main
12th 13.5 5 spots
12th Mod 2 spots
TC 17.5 8 more spots to fill the G main
TC 13.5 Closed
TC Mod 2 sots to fill a C main
F1 5 spots
VTA 1 spot left
WGT-R 6 spots
235mm Champ Car 3 spots
__________________

So far were looking like 54 USGT cars and 62 17.5TC cars. I can't hardly wait much longer:surprise:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

From last Friday.


----------



## pitchblack26

Now I have to show up Friday just so I can see gary's body that is the color of baby ape shit.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Do you think the banana turns brown, stays kinda yellowish, or miraculously turns green as it passes through a baby apes innards? Now I'm curious as to what color this thing is and why Gary has a baby ape, and even more so why he's mixing paint pigments out of it poo.


----------



## crispy

If you google "Baby Shit Green" you will actually see many pictures of diapers. 

You will also find this:










This is my absolute dream car/color combo.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> This is my absolute dream car/color combo.


Gotta say that is a pretty awesome car. The pure awesomeness of the M3/M4 can even make that ugly color look good. However, your VTA bodies just can't make that color look good. I find it quite distracting when we are close on the track and sometimes throw up a little in my mouth while on the stand. That is actually an ingenius tactic.....

I have to give a serious congrats to you with your USGT car. That thing was DIALED on Friday. Gonna be some close competition in GT going forward!


----------



## microed

I would like to thank JW for helping me with my TA-07 last night. It is now a little tight, but the rear of the car is planted making it more driveable for sure. Slowly getting this car sorted out.


----------



## crispy

FWIW, I told both of my boys that I am very proud of them and that their car control is getting a lot better and they're using their heads more and driving within their abilities. Both were running at the end of every race last night. That's a major accomplishment.

We had a "team meeting" today and I told them that we now have to move on to phase II.

1. Driving clean. Dean does not believe in brakes. If he comes up on a car, he drives through it. I told him "Prison Rules" only applies between me and Chris. He was aghast when I told him that the car doing the wrecking has to wait with the wreckee until he/she gets marshaled.

2. Marshaling. I got them looking both ways before stepping on to the track, but now they're too intimidated to run to back into position and spend too much time blocking our view. Also need to get them to stand in a place not in the racing line while marshaling. 

Work in process, one thing at a time. Heck, there are adults that don't know this stuff.

Thanks for everyone's understanding on the marshaling aspect.


----------



## microed

Hey Nick, this is what Doug and I were talking about last night. It was a very expensive racing series. Some of you old timers may remember it too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_Masters 

Nothing like seeing $750,000 cars get wadded up. If you like seeing that sort of thing, start watching this video at the 3:20 mark.


----------



## crispy

Fastmasters was the best thing EVER!

From what I remember, Jaguar was more than a little upset. They actually thought that these real racers would take it easy.

After all, what bad could come of giving a bunch of racers cars that they have no investment in and telling them to have at it? 

Don't tell Doug...


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Put a check mark in the box for another Friday night of racing. If you missed this past Friday night, you missed a lot of Fun! Once again I have to do this weeks update from memory because my pics of the results were wiped out when I backup up my new phone from the cloud. So, if I get anything wrong, pipe up and correct me....

We ran three classes on Friday, Slash ~10 entries, USGT ~10 entries and VTA ~13 entries. The track was really interesting and proved a little challenging to drive with a couple sections probably 3'-4' wide. There was very little opportunity to pass under racing conditions so patience was the key to getting around folks cleanly. I'll make a second post tomorrow with a key lesson I learned / was reminded of after the USGT race.

Slash
Shawntastic pounded the competition with his tweaked Slash. He has been working for weeks to get it where he wants it and he nailed it this week. Not even Gary could prove competition worthy against him. Chris brought home 2nd and Gary was 3rd. Noteworthy commendation goes to Gary's boys as he mentioned. They did great both with driving (and not breaking) as well as marshaling. Shout out to Zack for winning the B-main and bumping to the A-main amongst worthy competition.

USGT
Lanny was back in action and brought home a very solid win. Biggest shout out of the night goes to Brozek for his fantastic and well deserved 2nd place finish. His cars are dialed and definitely a threat to the podium. Brian drove a super clean race and earned a great finish. 

VTA
I will selfishly say this was the most fun race of the night. Lots of fast cars and from the fastest to the slowest car in the main, the total spread was 0.2 seconds fast lap and top 20 average was 0.3 sec per lap. ANY trouble and you could be knocked out of competition. I'm willing to bet trouble found everyone at some point in the night during the main. Chris took the lead a few minutes into the race and had a steady gap on second place. Late into the race, as battery fade crept in, the second place car started gaining ground. On the very last lap, last turn, Chris found trouble and was edged out by less than a fender at the stripe with the cars side by side with a margin of difference of 0.1 sec at the stripe. What a great race! Kudos again to Zack for his first VTA run on a tough track and a very clean run. Watch out boys, we have an up and coming driver!!

All in all a fun night. See ya all next Friday.


----------



## davidl

*C*

Placed order at Hobbytown for the Protoform 190mm Cadillac. Should be in next week.


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> Placed order at Hobbytown for the Protoform 190mm Cadillac. Should be in next week.


Cadillac body now in stock at Hobbytown north store.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I can't remember which heat race it was in VTA, but 6 of the 8 cars in the heat lead a lap during the race. I'm pretty sure that 4 or 5 of those cars lead for multiple laps, which shows how close the racing is a Indy RC Raceway.

In the A-main, I chased Nick for most of the race. I was able to carry more speed through the chicane at the end of the straight, but Nick was able to drive a great defensive line to prevent me from even attempting to try a pass. Nick finally made a big mistake/rolled coming onto the straight with about a minute to go, which let me finally pass him for the lead/eventual win. Not sure if I could have passed him on the track with as well as he was driving.

There was a lot of great driving in VTA all night from everyone. No matter where I finish in each heat, I really feel like I've had to earn my position. Thanks to everyone for making this a great track to run VTA.


----------



## pitchblack26

Jkaetz you have a pm


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

We had a great turn out on Friday night with 9 Slash, 3 1/12th scale, 12 USGT and 15 VTA cars. The track layout was also fantastic and just a tick slower than normal with enough technicality that it kept anyone from running away from the field. So without any further delay, here is a detailed recap by class!

1/12 Scale
As expected, David Lee ran away with this class with a superb handling car. One of the gentlemen running this class also brought out an F1 and ran it around in practice. I'm pretty positive there are enough of these cars out there that we can put together a field if we want to. If anyone is serious, let me know and I'll try to drum up a field of F1's in the near future.

Slash
This was a hotly contested class. Chris, Gary and Shawn all had hot machines and lead the racing at one point during the night. At the end of the Main, Chris brought home the win, followed by Shawn and Gary rounded out the podium. All in all, the Slash racing was pretty darn clean throughout the main.

USGT
A couple of our regulars (LS and JW) were hitting up a large race this weekend so they were MIA from IRCR on Friday. We saw the return of David Franklin and David Lee as well as a old friend make his USGT debut, welcome back Andre! Both David's had excellent cars as did several others including Jason and Chris. About 9 laps into the race, my battery decided to exit my car for the 2nd time in 4 weeks. I was trying out a really trick looking battery holder.....It scored a 10 on looks but a 1 on function. As a result, it is somewhere out the back door of the shop!! Next week the stock holder will be on my car. David Lee and David Franklin battled it out for the rest of the race with David Franklin coming out on top! Chris Monday rounded out 3rd place but kudos to Jason for making a solid run at 4th place!

VTA
This was the class of tight battles all night. The qualifying from first in the Amain to first in the Bmain was separated by 0.9 seconds!! 9 cars within less than one second after 6 minutes of qualifying, that is awesome racing. Brian had the car to beat for the night even though he qualified 2nd. He simply chose to race clean behind the leader in Q2 and not force a pass. The track was laid out in a way that if you drove a clean line, you could defend your position against a slightly faster car. For 7 minutes, Brian pressured the leader with the faster car and coming onto the back stretch, the pressure proved to be too much and resulted in a roll over. Brian took the lead and never looked back. Major recognition for driving a CLEAN race Brian! Margin at the strip was about 6 seconds after the 8 minutes. Chris Monday locked up the 3rd spot at the end of the night with Jason again bringing home the 4th spot. Ed had a super fast machine during the night running the second fastest fast lap of anyone. 

It was a fun night of great racing! I am going to be there this Friday with Zack. Not sure what kind of turnout we are looking at. If you read this post and ARE going to be there, post it up so we can get a read on what we might be looking at.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Recognition*

Major recognition to a couple of our hometown Racers, JW and Lanny!! Lanny and JW headed up to the Chi-Town area to prove our racers aren't afraid of competition and not only did they represent Indy fairly well, they brought home the victories!! Lanny put the whoopin on 26 VTA entries to come out on top, almost lapping the entire field. JW held off THE Kevin Kane to bring home the win in USGT. 

So, not that we are counting.....but if we were......I'm pretty sure our racers have won at the Southern Nationals, Ft. Wayne, Cleveland and Chi-Town big events. Not too shabby for our little 'ol track. 

Way to go guys racking up the points in the Motiv Mid-West series! Good luck in Cleveland this weekend, tear it up!!


----------



## pitchblack26

My family and I will be out of town this weekend but dad says he will be there with his vta and a very fast usgt


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> My family and I will be out of town this weekend but dad says he will be there with his vta and a very fast usgt


Sounds good man, have a great and safe Thanksgiving. Great runs on Friday BTW!


----------



## pitchblack26

Thanks, I appreciate it. I really enjoy the close racing at the track the last few times I've been


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

USGT A Main last Friday night. A gaggle of GT cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

OK, one more image link. An image link is kind of like sausage link, just not so greasy.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> Not sure what kind of turnout we are looking at. If you read this post and ARE going to be there, post it up so we can get a read on what we might be looking at.


I should be there. After my recent hiatus with vacation and what seemed like a never ending string of family obligations, I'll be fairly consistent for the foreseeable future.


----------



## crispy

I'll prob. be there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I don't think I will be. We have out-of-town company staying with us. now if I can talk them into coming too…


----------



## microed

I am planning on being there Friday. Anybody know if Doug is going to open earlier on Friday? If so, what time?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Ill be there. Plan on just vta but if other classes might be short let me know and I'll bring a field filler


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there.. I would like to also know if Doug plans on opening early.. I have been having a blast with the close racing that has been going on in both USGT and VTA..


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll call Doug tonight and ask him if he will open up early on Friday. I'll post the answer later tonight or in the morning. I'm game for showing up early on Friday. I just put some new goodies on my VTA car to try and stay ahead of everyone. The racing has been incredibly close and a ton of fun lately!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The "Super Touring Car" class that Doug is starting on Saturdays sounds like fun. Its designed to be a low budget thing. Tub chassis, shaft drive, rubber tire. So that opens it up to TT-01's-02's, Vaterra, Associated, HPI, etc. No rules on motor, ESC, servos or weight. And...no rules on bodies! (Well, no Late Model type bodies he said.) You can run brushed or brushless. Kind of a "run what you brung" class. 1PM start. Maybe some of you have already talked to him about it. It was news to me.


----------



## crispy

How does that work with off-road?


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The "Super Touring Car" class that Doug is starting on Saturdays sounds like fun. Its designed to be a low budget thing. Tub chassis, shaft drive, rubber tire. So that opens it up to TT-01's-02's, Vaterra, Associated, HPI, etc. No rules on motor, ESC, servos or weight. And...no rules on bodies! (Well, no Late Model type bodies he said.) You can run brushed or brushless. Kind of a "run what you brung" class. 1PM start. Maybe some of you have already talked to him about it. It was news to me.


I forsee lots of broken parts in the future. Brilliant class since he stocks a reasonable amount of tt parts and tc3/tc4. I feel bad for dudes marshaling that race though. Might need soccer shin guards or full leg protectors. Will have to stop in and watch those if I ever get time on a Saturday afternoon, Or possibly press one of my tc4s into service cause psycho fast sounds mildly fun at least once.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> How does that work with off-road?


I believe its supposed to be done by then. They switch over to off-road like 4 PM?

Hours - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

I like the idea because we can run some bodies that we can't run in VTA, USGT or other classes. I just don't know if I can make it there much mid-afternoon on a Saturday. Although, being winter might help with that.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> How does that work with off-road?


It is just part of their Saturday afternoon on-road program just like the tt-01, mini-cooper, etc. It goes on until 4 or 5 pm usually then it is off-road time. I was there the first day they ran it and Brian S. won it racing his VTA car by simply dropping in a 17.5 motor. I did not see a bunch of broken parts and overall the racing was good and clean. I may need to put something together for that class soon.


----------



## jtsbell

Indyrc-racer you have a pm


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> It is just part of their Saturday afternoon on-road program just like the tt-01, mini-cooper, etc. It goes on until 4 or 5 pm usually then it is off-road time. I was there the first day they ran it and Brian S. won it racing his VTA car by simply dropping in a 17.5 motor. I did not see a bunch of broken parts and overall the racing was good and clean. I may need to put something together for that class soon.


Now you know ed one of them Jack wagons will get in it and drop like a 8.5t or numerically lower motor something ridiculous and have flying barrel roll crashes in every corner. Like the dude that was running a brushless system that one night when they tried to bring tt01s to Fridays. May take a few weeks for em to show up with it but I'd consider wearing a cup if marshaling them.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The guys racing on-road on Saturday wanted a class where they could get their "need for speed". I've been racing my Tamiya M-chassis cars the past few Saturdays and have watched/turn-marshaled this faster class. I believe most or all of the people running it last Saturday afternoon were running the Traxxas Titan 12-turn brushed motor, which is less than $20 USD. The types of cars running were TT-01/02s and Vaterra V100. 

They have only been running this class for a few weeks, but the racing has been pretty decent with drivers giving each other room to pass/race. While there have been a few broken parts, it wasn't any more than any other class I've seen raced at Indy RC Raceway. Also everyone seemed to be pretty much in control and I don't recall any wild or out of control racing.

Basically it has been a faster class with less expensive cars/motors that the guys are racing seriously but having fun at the same time. I would call it a win for club racers/racing


----------



## RollingChicane

I talked to Doug tonight and he said he would open by 3:00pm on Friday


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I talked to Doug tonight and he said he would open by 3:00pm on Friday


Hooray, Extra practice! Thanks for checking Nick.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels, be it home to the family or off to another area to represent at a larger race.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels, be it home to the family or off to another area to represent at a larger race.



Thx PBR. My turkey, ham and pecan pie was very good.


----------



## CPW

Plans changed. Can't make it tonight. Have fun!


----------



## TEAM PBR

What a Friday, that vta a main was a great race to be a spectator as Ed, Gary, and Brian ran nose to tail for like 6 minutes straight. As for my week It'll be easier for me to issue a blanket apology than to remember everyone I hit tonight cause I literally hit just about everything and everyone on the track, sometimes with the roof of my car which while impressive a feat as that is it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. My car went color blind this week and thought it was seeing the new black carpet and needed to traction roll every time I turned the wheel. But no excuses here I drove like crap so apologies to all who deserve one and see ya next week for more fun


----------



## crispy

Yeah, my apologies to Ed. I wasn't thinking straight. I figured if I made a move and it didn't work I could just wait and let Ed have the position back.

I forgot all about Brian back in third, what with him being half a lap down, and the bugger went and passed both of us.

Good race Ed. Eight minutes with someone right on his arse, no mistakes to capitalize on. I couldn't do that.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What a great night of VTA racing!!! I really regret that no one has any video of the racing, because it would really highlight what a great class VTA can be when you have such a good group of people. I even saw one of the racers help out another VTA racer with a motor for the night.

I hope everyone had/has a great Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Yeah, my apologies to Ed. I wasn't thinking straight. I figured if I made a move and it didn't work I could just wait and let Ed have the position back.
> 
> I forgot all about Brian back in third, what with him being half a lap down, and the bugger went and passed both of us.
> 
> Good race Ed. Eight minutes with someone right on his arse, no mistakes to capitalize on. I couldn't do that.





Classy!


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> What a Friday, that vta a main was a great race to be a spectator as Ed, Gary, and Brian ran nose to tail for like 6 minutes straight. As for my week It'll be easier for me to issue a blanket apology than to remember everyone I hit tonight cause I literally hit just about everything and everyone on the track, sometimes with the roof of my car which while impressive a feat as that is it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. My car went color blind this week and thought it was seeing the new black carpet and needed to traction roll every time I turned the wheel. But no excuses here I drove like crap so apologies to all who deserve one and see ya next week for more fun





You did fine last night. I am wondering about that part where your car traction rolled. Doesn't help final results.


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> What a Friday, that vta a main was a great race to be a spectator as Ed, Gary, and Brian ran nose to tail for like 6 minutes straight. As for my week It'll be easier for me to issue a blanket apology than to remember everyone I hit tonight cause I literally hit just about everything and everyone on the track...


You don't need to apologize for anything. If anything, I should apologize for running into you just past the start/finish line during the second heat. 



crispy said:


> Yeah, my apologies to Ed. I wasn't thinking straight. I figured if I made a move and it didn't work I could just wait and let Ed have the position back.


Apology accepted. I just wish we could have finished the last minute as tight as we ran the first 7.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> What a great night of VTA racing!!! I really regret that no one has any video of the racing, because it would really highlight what a great class VTA can be when you have such a good group of people.


VTA racing is indeed a blast when the cars are so closely matched in speed. You can't get much closer than the top two cars fast lap being a thousandth of a second apart as was the case last night.


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> You did fine last night. I am wondering about that part where your car traction rolled. Doesn't help final results.


I was puzzled. That car and that setup has always been nervous but planted. Friday it was just awful. If I stayed in the established black groove I couldn't put any wheel into it without it trying to show me the bottom of the chassis and if I adjusted my line and ran wide to where I was on the grey it was spin out loose. Im sure i could've made some adjustments but for a car that's been consistent for weeks on that carpet aside from driver mistakes it was weird. I'll be checking it over real good before next week for sure. I really thought tire glue issue so after second heat I checked those and found 1 minor spot. But results in the b were the same and car drove/ felt the same. I Did have a nice evening talking to a prospective new racer and his son so hopefully we see them with cars or slashes at the track soon.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

What a night of racing! I'm sure that most everyone has gathered that from the post's below but I will add my recap to keep the excitement going....

It was a smaller turnout than we have been experiencing but that is somewhat to be expected with folks potentially being out of town due to Thanksgiving. None-the-less, we still had solid fields for both USGT and VTA with about 10 cars in each class. No 1/12th scale or Slash this week.

*Track Layout*
The track had a good flow to it and was fairly easy from a technical standpoint. It was a higher speed track with an infield that had 2 moderate corners that you could carry pretty good speed through if you hit the line right and had a good set up. On a scale of 1-5, I'd give the layout a 4. (I will add this bullet point to all my recaps going forward)
*
USGT*
With 10 cars we had 2 heats allowing for 2 bumps. But, as luck would have it for some folks, there was attrition just getting onto the track and other fairly quick attrition after the start of the race. With only 2 cars left running, we ended the B-main early and bumped both drivers. With an 8 car A-main and plenty of marshals, the field was relatively close on fast lap times with the range being 0.3 sec from the fastest to the slowest. Mr. Reggio was TQ with David Lee in a close P2 on the grid. David Lee had the fastest fast laps of the night and held true to his consistency in the main. Reggio found trouble on the far right side of the track, rolling over on multiple occasions in one of the fast 180° corners which removed him from contention. David Lee drove a good, fast, wreck free race and brought home the win. Second place was sandwiched by Davids as David Franklin rounded out the podium in the P3 spot. David Lee is proving to be a consistent leader of the pack with his TC7 and TSR motor. I forsee a showdown in the near future to see if the newcomer to USGT has what it takes to dethrone LS or JW!

*VTA*
Wow, what a fight this class proved to be! 4 cars battled it out for the TQ position in VTA with Ed finally locking it in with an old Tamiya Evo 4 (where did you find that gem Ed?) Gary locked in the #2 position and Brian locked in the #3 position on the starting grid. The buzzer sounded and the trio took off. Brian found some early trouble (I don't think it was as a result of another car but I might be wrong) and that let Ed and Gary start to pull away. For 7+ minutes, Gary was all over the back of the Edmobile with Gary trying to stick the nose of the car where there was no room and caused the two to tangle, letting Brian by for a relatively easy win after the dust settle. Ed brought home 2nd and Gary in 3rd. All in all a great race with good Sportsmanship with apologies from Gary and apologies accepted by Ed. Great racing and great sportsmanship by everyone. Good job guys!


As always, looking forward to the next night of racing!


----------



## RollingChicane

*VTA Tires*

I'll throw this out there for folks to read in case it might help anyone.....

I've been struggling bad in VTA for the past 4-6 weeks. I swapped around some of my cars and started running a different chassis about 8 weeks ago simply because I have "RC-A.D.D." and I like to try new things and get bored too easily. I started running my VBC D07 chassis instead of my Tamiya Exo 6 chassis. As I got the car dialed in and set aside my Exo 6, I took the tires off the Exo and put them on the VBC. The car was MONEY for a few weeks and was stuck like glue everywhere and FAST! The tires were well worn so I only ran for another 4 weeks or so on the "old" tires before I swapped to a new set of tires. I don't expect much from new VTA tires until about the 3rd week on a new set. The first week, the new tires did better than I expected! But....from there, things started to go backwards. No matter what I did, I could not get any grip from the front tires. I've been running them for about 6 weeks or so and they are completely bald, never ballooned and never got grippy like they should. I have made humongous set up changes to loosen up the rear of the car and grip up the front end, all to no avail. High speed grip is there (around sweepers and big corners) but low speed steering in the 180° corners is non-existent. I threw on a set of old worn out tires and the car had so much steering it was undriveable. Swapped to another set of old tires and same scenario with too much steering. I attribute that to the crazy set up to try and get my "normal" tires to work. Brian looked at the tires and said they felt weird and didn't feel sticky at all. I usually get a few months out of a set of tires before I have to swap them out so for these fronts to be totally gone within 6 weeks but not have any grip leads me to believe (or hope) that I just got a bad set of tires. Ed mentioned that he thinks he has encountered a bad set of tires at time in the past.

Soooo......I bought a new set of tires and have them glued up. Hopefully I will find I just got a bum set of tires and the new ones will get the car back to performing better.

Just an FYI to keep in the back of your mind in case you find yourself in a similar scenario at some point in the future!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Cleveland Recap*

Here is a quick update on Lanny and JW's results up in Cleveland this past weekend.

The Thanksgiving Race in Cleveland might be the biggest race in the US for VTA and USGT. There were a lot of big names running in USGT this year and something like 58 Entries in USGT and I think over 60 entries in VTA. The track was 48' x 96'. To put that in perspective, our track is 46' x 66', so add another 30 feet of width to our track and that is what they were looking at! Add the black carpet into it and you have a high grip track of speed!!

They ran a seeding round for qualifying and then one qualifier on Friday night, three qualifiers on Saturday and then mains on Sunday. When the tire compound fumes settled, Lanny finished 3rd overall in VTA and 12th overall in USGT. JW finished 6th overall in USGT and a bit back from the A-main in 17.5. 

Lanny was plagued with issues of various types in USGT and encountered battery issues in the main for VTA. None-the-less he powered his way through the challenges and brought home excellent finishes in both classes!! I haven't talked with JW to get direct updates on his weekend, all I know are the final results. 

Again, kudos to our home town racers who continue to represent our track and Indy so well. For me, having these guys race at our track and push the bar higher and higher, it keeps me trying to get better and not settle into a comfort zone. I think racing against such high competition helps us ALL to get better!

Great job guys!


----------



## regets ama

In addition to the Cleveland update, Cody Woods of Indy ran Mod TC among the best in the country. Qualifying 5th in the A Main (highest qualified X ray) he finished 6th, with full time Xray driver Paul Lemieux in 4th (to let you know the caliber of competitors). Certainly worth mentioning.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> In addition to the Cleveland update, Cody Woods of Indy ran Mod TC among the best in the country. Qualifying 5th in the A Main (highest qualified X ray) he finished 6th, with full time Xray driver Paul Lemieux in 4th (to let you know the caliber of competitors). Certainly worth mentioning.


That is awesome!! Thanks for posting that Mr. Steger!! I couldn't imagine driving a Mod TC, my hand/eye coordination can't even keep up with 17.5! I would be a "yard-sale" of parts before my first lap was over.....

Since you posted.....How about you round up some of those boys in Ft. Wayne and you all come out and throw down on a Friday night???!!! That is some excellent competition that I would love to see and be a part of. Think you could set up a time that they all could come out? Here's what I'm thinking:

*Civil War Showdown*
*VTA, USGT and 17.5*

Pick a Friday night a few weeks out to give everyone time to clear up their schedules
2 qualifiers then final seeding for the Civil War Pro-Show
Top 3 from Ft. Wayne vs Top 3 from Indy in the Pro-Main
A & B main for all other drivers 

Think you could arrange it with the folks up north??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Actually a quick correction for the Indy RC Raceway VTA A-Main...

Brian (me) was able to pass Gary on the 1st lap of the VTA A-main. I chased Ed for a few minutes before I made a big mistake on the corner after the start/finish line. Gary had been close behind me and was able to grab 2nd back. For the next several minutes, the 3 of us ran nose to tail. I was searching for a different line to setup a pass on Gary, but ended up rolling my car on a barrier. This left Ed and Gary battling for the lead for the last few minutes. I was too far back at this point to even hope for a chance at winning. Eventually Ed and Gary got tangled up in a corner, but Gary waited for Ed to be turn-marshaled before resuming his race. I realized too late that Gary was waiting as I was going through the corner where their accident was to really slow down. It ended up being a bitter sweet victory as I felt a bit guilty having been gifted the win.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Actually a quick correction for the Indy RC Raceway VTA A-Main...
> 
> Brian (me) was able to pass Gary on the 1st lap of the VTA A-main. I chased Ed for a few minutes before I made a big mistake on the corner after the start/finish line. Gary had been close behind me and was able to grab 2nd back. For the next several minutes, the 3 of us ran nose to tail. I was searching for a different line to setup a pass on Gary, but ended up rolling my car on a barrier. This left Ed and Gary battling for the lead for the last few minutes. I was too far back at this point to even hope for a chance at winning. Eventually Ed and Gary got tangled up in a corner, but Gary waited for Ed to be turn-marshaled before resuming his race. I realized too late that Gary was waiting as I was going through the corner where their accident was to really slow down. It ended up being a bitter sweet victory as I felt a bit guilty having been gifted the win.



I distinctly remember a Dr. Evil-esque laugh as you passed us by...

>


----------



## regets ama

RollingChicane said:


> Pick a Friday night a few weeks out to give everyone time to clear up their schedules
> 2 qualifiers then final seeding for the Civil War Pro-Show
> Top 3 from Ft. Wayne vs Top 3 from Indy in the Pro-Main
> A & B main for all other drivers
> 
> Think you could arrange it with the folks up north??


I'll see what they're thinking, but with that night being their big volume turnout ($ to keep the lights on) it may need another day/night for the challenge. _I wonder what side i could play on._

we had a great show on black friday, their annual trophy race, with a competitive and good crowd of vta, usgt, slash and splash of 17.5 (I think most of those went to cleveland) but always a strong field in each class. One of their best features is that they always post on road, off road and oval results to their website, that and size of the black carpet.

As the weather/travel gets sketchy, I hope to make it to slots. I need to dust off the 1/12 scale to entertain D.L. and company.


----------



## crispy

We'd hate for you to have to settle and come race with us.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> I'll see what they're thinking, but with that night being their big volume turnout ($ to keep the lights on) it may need another day/night for the challenge. _I wonder what side i could play on._


I don't want to do anything that would negatively impact them financially. I wonder if Doug would be open for a special Sunday event? I can remember in years past that we did an occasional (ie, 1-2x per year) on-road event on a Sunday. See if they would be interested in a Sunday event and if so, I'll talk with Doug. As far as which group you race with, that is your choice! I'm certain no feelings would be hurt either way. 

But.....I've seen your cars and they are fast. I don't think I want to race against you! On the other hand, if I race with you, you will probably be ahead of me and make the top 3. Man, its a lose lose for me either way! :crying:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If interested...

We are going to talk about last season and also work on 2017 season. Also elect officers finally.

One of my goals is on-road parking lot races! The Hoosier RC Racers club purchased the old Hobbytown track system last summer. We need to use it! The club is mostly off-road guys right now because of building and using the Avon RC Track. But the club should and can represent all types of RC racing. (We even have a couple of guys who want to start drag racing too. A couple that are wondering about nitro boat racing since the Indy Admirals are electric only.) Its a blank slate! The club can be what we want it to be.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> It ended up being a bitter sweet victory as I felt a bit guilty having been gifted the win.


You shouldn't feel guilty. Capitalizing on the mistakes of others is a big part of racing. If I was in your shoes, I sure wouldn't feel guilty, lol.


----------



## TEAM PBR

A wins a win. It may not feel as satisfying as having everyone covered but you still crossed the stripe first and that's a win in racing.


----------



## RollingChicane

So both of my PC's are bogged down running reports and I pretty much can't do anything other than check emails so I figured I'd jump on here and ramble....

Get your cars and batteries ready and packed up for a great night of racing tomorrow. It seems as though this week has flown by and I have a lot to do tonight to get ready to go. I've tinkered with my VTA car a little and need to finish it up tonight. The new tires are glued up and have been soaking in GooGone pretty much 2x per day since Monday so hopefully once they get a little break-in on the tire truing machine combined with an emery cloth, I will find the grip I once had or at least take a step in that direction....

My USGT car is pretty much ready to go. I added an option rear post to connect the top deck to the lower deck with an o-ring in the middle (that is VBC's mid-flex post option) to see what that does. I have no idea if that will be better than previous weeks or worse. From what I understand, it is suppose to give the car quicker corner rotation so we will see.

Honestly, thanks to a set up tip from JW, my USGT car is better than it has ever been. The car is crazy fast (at least for my reaction skills) and handles really well. I'm kinda to the point that I _think_ I have it optomized to the best of my tuning ability so now I am just trying alternate options I have never tried before just to see what it does for the car. 

One other comment that I'll throw out (thanks to the reports that are still running and bogging down my PC.....) is about my back up USGT car. I had to pull it out second round last week and although it was .1-.2 slower, that thing was super easy to drive and on rails. It was so easy and predictable, I'm pretty sure I fell asleep from lap 10-22 then woke up wondering what was going on. Its nice to have a back up car that is capable of running some respectable laps. 

That car was one of my Tamiya Evo 6 / Exotek conversion cars. I still have an identical car that is the Tamiya Blue that I need to sell if anyone is interested. It is the car I ran in VTA all last year. Super nice with about every option you can think of on the car. I'll let it go for a very fair amount if there is a serious buyer out there. Lemme know.....

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## crispy

Any Slashes coming tonight? Trying to decide if I bring Dean or not?


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Any Slashes coming tonight? Trying to decide if I bring Dean or not?


I can bring one to make sure you have a class. I can guarantee dean and any other kids that show up will finish in front of me unless they break something early.


----------



## CPW

I'll be Slashing tonight. Dean is welcome to come and whoop up on me ; P


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> In addition to the Cleveland update, Cody Woods of Indy ran Mod TC among the best in the country. Qualifying 5th in the A Main (highest qualified X ray) he finished 6th, with full time Xray driver Paul Lemieux in 4th (to let you know the caliber of competitors). Certainly worth mentioning.



First and last time I'll ever legitimately out-qualify Paul Lemieux.


----------



## cwoods34

RollingChicane said:


> That is awesome!! Thanks for posting that Mr. Steger!! I couldn't imagine driving a Mod TC, my hand/eye coordination can't even keep up with 17.5! I would be a "yard-sale" of parts before my first lap was over.....
> 
> Since you posted.....How about you round up some of those boys in Ft. Wayne and you all come out and throw down on a Friday night???!!! That is some excellent competition that I would love to see and be a part of. Think you could set up a time that they all could come out? Here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> *Civil War Showdown*
> *VTA, USGT and 17.5*
> 
> Pick a Friday night a few weeks out to give everyone time to clear up their schedules
> 2 qualifiers then final seeding for the Civil War Pro-Show
> Top 3 from Ft. Wayne vs Top 3 from Indy in the Pro-Main
> A & B main for all other drivers
> 
> Think you could arrange it with the folks up north??


17.5 what? TC or 1/12?

If TC, spec 32 (Gravity, Jaco, Sweep) tires or aged-50-years-in-a-whiskey-barrel-with-Paragon-Sorex-24's?


----------



## RollingChicane

cwoods34 said:


> 17.5 what? TC or 1/12?
> 
> If TC, spec 32 (Gravity, Jaco, Sweep) tires or aged-50-years-in-a-whiskey-barrel-with-Paragon-Sorex-24's?



17.5 TC and open tire. If you want to burn up a set of 50 year aged tires, have at it!! Typically 30-28's work well on our carpet. And for USGT, the McAllister Daytona and Corvette Prototype bodies are permitted. 

We will tech for weight and ride height, no motor tear downs.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Man oh Man, what a night of racing. We had a HUGE turn out for VTA, no particular push to get turn out, it just seemed that everyone showed up on the same night. And...We even had a few of our regulars that were MIA. We ran 1/12th scale, Slash, USGT and VTA. 

Track Layout
It was a fun flowing track that was fairly open. We ran this layout within the past 2 months and was originally deemed "Gary Approved". There were not too many places to get into trouble and not really any area of high technicality. I'd give the layout a 3 out of 5 score.

1/12th Scale
There were only 2 new racers running 1/12th scale (and I believe were brothers). They were out there for fun and I must say that I'm impressed with the durability of the cars. Not sure what brand of cars they were, but it would be a great advertisement for the OEM. Does Slash make a 1/12 scale car?? :grin2:

Slash
There were 9 entries in Slash, all running in one Amain. The marshals got quite a work out but in the end, Gary proved to have the truck to beat and bested the field by 2 laps. There was a great race for 2nd with Mike Jackson narrowly beating out Chris Monday to round out the podium. Gary, Mike and Chris were all within .1 of each other for the fast lap. No clue on the incremental averages as the sheet was not tabulating correctly.

USGT
There were only 8 USGT's making the call for the Amain. 6 of the 8 cars were within .1 of each other for fast lap with Chris Monday being a 7th car that bested the previous 6 cars by another .1 sec. I have to say that I was really happy with my car on Friday night and it was nasty fast for each of the heats and the main while being ridiculously easy to drive. Congrats to Jason for earning a solid 2nd place finish with Chris bringing home the 3rd spot. While Chris had the faster lap between the two, Jason was deadly consistent and drove a great race. Great job to both of you guys!

VTA
There were 17...yes, 17 VTA's making the call for the mains! When the C and B mains were settled and the A main was decided, it was none other than Chuck Ray that secured the TQ position with his brand new to our track Kyosho cars! Gary and Jason earned the Q2 and Q3 position. At the sound of the tone, everyone was off. The number 2 and 3 cars found some trouble early and that let the number 4 car by to try and run Chuck down. At the buzzer, Chuck led wire to wire to bring home the win over the second place car with Jason bringing home another podium finish in the #3 position. That is 2 podiums in the same night for Jason, congrats! Mega congrats to Chuck for his debut win with an impressive Kyosho TC. Very slick design if you have not seen it yet.

Just like every week lately, it was a great night of racing. Looking forward to racing again next week. See ya'll in less than a week.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I'll throw this out there for folks to read in case it might help anyone.....I've been struggling bad in VTA for the past 4-6 weeks. Soooo......I bought a new set of tires and have them glued up. Hopefully I will find I just got a bum set of tires and the new ones will get the car back to performing better.


Quick follow up to the post I made last week about the VTA tires....

With the brand spanking new tires on my VTA car, the front grip was 10x better than what I have been experiencing with my well worn tires, so I'm 100% positive that I just got a bad set of tires. I spent most the night trying to get the rear end stuck thanks to the last 6 week of adjustments trying to loosen the rear end up. By the main, it was close to being where it needed to be and WAAAAY better than anything I had in the last 6 weeks. Thanks to Brian for helping me break the glaze with your tire truing machine. Hopefully the car will be in tip top shape for next week and I can challenge for the top spot again.


----------



## davidl

Cadillac body in stock at Hobbytown north store.


----------



## pitchblack26

Did anybody think to take a picture of the rally car Doug had upstairs? I want to look it over again


----------



## RollingChicane

*Tamiya TB 04 / Evo 6 / Exotek Conversion*

I wanted to post this up here first before putting this on RC Tech or Ebay in hopes of a local racer buying this chassis. I have changed this back to a conventional rear set up instead of having a home build Frankenstein (although it worked really well for me!). As the car sits, it is basically a Tamiya Evo 6 with the Exotek conversion. The conversion moves the motor from being sideways mounted to being longitudinal mounted (better efficiency), same layout at the Awesomatix A700. This is the same chassis that Houston runs in VTA a lot of times. I have two of these chassis and ran one in VTA and USGT all year last year. The chassis below is my VTA car from last year, only change is that I switched it back to the standard Tamiya rear suspension instead of the VBC active rear toe with custom made parts.

Here is a quick rundown:


Original Kit was a Tamiya TB04
Converted all suspension / plastic to Tamiya 418 / Evo 6
Added 418 roll bars / mounts
Upgraded to full carbon fiber options
Lightweight Tamiya outdrives and pilot shaft
ewippler carbon center shaft
Tamiya DCJ's on the front
Acer Ceramic bearings throughout the chassis
Currently has gear diff in front and rear (2.5M front, 3K rear)
Will include as a spare, front spool, rear ball diff, ring/pinion gear for gear cases (ie, spare gears for the spool, gear diff, ball diff)
Various Tamiya toe blocks for toe adjustment

I have over $600 in the chassis as it sits. I'll sell it for $200 to the first person who commits to buying it. 

I can't get my pics to upload but below is a link that is virtually identical with my car (standard pic from Exoteks website). PM me with your number if interested and I can send you actual pics.

Well.....apparently NOTHING will load (ie, pics, hyper link, etc....) So, if you want to see what the chassis looks like, go to Exoteks website, go to Tamiya products, go to Exo six conversion.


----------



## TEAM PBR

pitchblack26 said:


> Did anybody think to take a picture of the rally car Doug had upstairs? I want to look it over again


I don't know how to post pictures but I do have one of these as horizon had them for 120 on black Friday. I will put out some information here for everyone of what I can see on my personal one. The camber links are solid plastic not turnbuckles so no adjustment there except 1 position change at the top of the rear hubs. Shock positions there are 2 on the towers and 2 on the control arms basically straight up to slightly layed out. No other real adjustment to it that I can see. I think big gains could be made in the gearboxes as front and rear both feel like gear diffs with either no oil or a light grease and they make a ton of noise but I haven't taken it apart as the plastics feel cheaper than its mini eight buggy cousin and I really think doug will probably say no tearing the car down like that unless a massive failure occurs. The wild card in all of it is shocks and springs. Again the shocks are plastic of questionable quality so I'm not certain what doug has in mind but I'd recommend he pick an oil and fill them then tell us to stay out of them. I'd say leave em box stock but there's one shock on mine out of the box that has little to no oil in it by the way it feels or has another issue. Doug told me no gearing changes allowed so only other areas I can think to go for gains would be if we could zip tie them down to get them lower or add weight. All in all its a cheap little car with very little adjustment unless you throw a bunch of aftermarket at it. The radio is basically a horizon hobby version of a flysky gt2 variant or vice versa like what all these cheap rtr rides have anymore with trim adjustments servo reversing and dual rate adjustments. I have a feeling when these races go down doug better have ample spares and spare cars cause while I'd say it is a nice toy for under 130 bucks that my little boy will love id be on the fence at 169 bucks. The motor does make good power but the throttle response is not smooth and its very difficult to run part throttle making driving it more of a point and shoot affair with lots of full throttle in straight lines but maybe radio function will be better or worse from kit to kit or more trigger time will find sweet spots. I do think it's lack of adjustability will make for a fun little racing series and that staying clean and not breaking anything will be as big a factor to good results as anything else. If anyone has other particular items they'd like to know about ask me and I'll look at this thing a little closer but there's my .02 cent review


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The paint is flying for all the BIO bodies this week/weekend I assume. Crispy had his painted and ready to run last week!

For the body I'm getting to run with Rolling Chicane, we chose a special NASA anti-gravity paint that they are using on special test flight vehicles now. Supposedly warps the earth's gravitational forces allowing anything painted with it to cut through atmospheric conditions like poop through a goose. We received a special government grant to pay for it.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> I'd say leave em box stock but there's one shock on mine out of the box that has little to no oil in it by the way it feels or has another issue. Doug told me no gearing changes allowed


I agree with PBR on leaving them as box stock as possible. I'm not sure if Doug planned to do this or not, but I'll probably suggest to him that he collect everything but the bodies each week, and then hand everything out the following week in random order. That way, it will discourage anyone from trying to put a set up on the car. We could also do what they do in soap box derby and remove all the tires/wheels and randomly hand them out each week. Again, that will help discourage anyone getting a grip (get it, GRIP) on a crazy tire dope advantage by soaking them all week in Naptha. 

I say we suppress our inner racer and let the 100% box set up roll and just have fun with it. 

**Disclaimer**
Unless Scott and I are not doing well and then I propose that only he and I can adjust the car as needed. No other adjustments by anyone allowed.

**Another Disclaimer**
I already ordered one of these cars, switched the chassis over to a full carbon fiber version, upgraded sensored ESC and 3.5T motor and 9000 MAH 3S battery along with X-Ray oil filled shocks....scratch that...along with a conversion to run Awesomatix torsion dampers and active rear toe and super secret tire dope that softens up a special set of tires that look exactly like the hand out tires. I plan to take the car Doug gives us and swap out the chassis under the table and run my highly modified chassis against everyone's stock chassis. Then after the race, swap back to the hand out chassis. Scott and I have practiced this and we can do it in about 3.1 seconds so no one will know. Shhhhh......don't tell any one.

Or...We can just suppress our inner racer as mentioned above.....and have fun!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I agree with PBR on leaving them as box stock as possible. I'm not sure if Doug planned to do this or not, but I'll probably suggest to him that he collect everything but the bodies each week, and then hand everything out the following week in random order. That way, it will discourage anyone from trying to put a set up on the car. We could also do what they do in soap box derby and remove all the tires/wheels and randomly hand them out each week. Again, that will help discourage anyone getting a grip (get it, GRIP) on a crazy tire dope advantage by soaking them all week in Naptha.
> 
> I say we suppress our inner racer and let the 100% box set up roll and just have fun with it.
> 
> **Disclaimer**
> Unless Scott and I are not doing well and then I propose that only he and I can adjust the car as needed. No other adjustments by anyone allowed.
> 
> **Another Disclaimer**
> I already ordered one of these cars, switched the chassis over to a full carbon fiber version, upgraded sensored ESC and 3.5T motor and 9000 MAH 3S battery along with X-Ray oil filled shocks....scratch that...along with a conversion to run Awesomatix torsion dampers and active rear toe and super secret tire dope that softens up a special set of tires that look exactly like the hand out tires. I plan to take the car Doug gives us and swap out the chassis under the table and run my highly modified chassis against everyone's stock chassis. Then after the race, swap back to the hand out chassis. Scott and I have practiced this and we can do it in about 3.1 seconds so no one will know. Shhhhh......don't tell any one.
> 
> Or...We can just suppress our inner racer as mentioned above.....and have fun!



Oh, brother. I guess the Wed staff meeting finished early today!


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I agree with PBR on leaving them as box stock as possible. I'm not sure if Doug planned to do this or not, but I'll probably suggest to him that he collect everything but the bodies each week, and then hand everything out the following week in random order.


In my conversations with Doug, his plan was to collect them each night after the racing was over and randomly hand them out each time.


----------



## crispy

Have fun racing tonight. Wife's company's Christmas dinner tonight for me.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm up in Wisconsin tonight so I'm not at the track. I do plan on being there next week for the BIO race! 

I was given a pass for the PRI show this week. First time I've ever been able to go. I only had a couple of hours so I missed much of the show. I think you could easily spend a day. The coolest thing I did get to see was the Sunoco Camaro. Man, that was awesome up close! I've airbrushed a couple of those.


----------



## TEAM PBR

So, did anyone talk to the fella with the Highland green vaterra bullet mustang before he left last night? I don't know if he was practicing a car for a Saturday class or if he was new to vta. It's intimidating for newcomers to come in and see the competition level and speed so just wanted to see if contact was made before he bailed. I remember the first night I came to the track for vta, I showed up with a tc6.1 world's car that I knew absolutely zero about and after watching some practice I just left cause I didn't even know where to start. Just hoping we aren't losing people before they really start. Big turn out last night though. Almost 40 entries total and the vta numbers are hovering closer to 20 with notable regulars missing. I forsee the potential for 25 plus vta cars if everyone was there on the same night and that's numbers I don't think we've seen since 2 years ago or more. Glad to see an onroad/vta resurgence. I Couldn't stick around to watch the amain so looking forward to nicks recap.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> So, did anyone talk to the fella with the Highland green vaterra bullet mustang before he left last night? I don't know if he was practicing a car for a Saturday class or if he was new to vta.


I did not get to talk with him but I scoped out his car as I was walking by. My guess is he was practicing for the unlimited class they run on Saturday morning. I noticed it had tires that I have never seen before and seemed to have a pretty healthy motor in it. Def not a spec VTA racer. I'll keep my eye out for him next week and make contact with him so he knows he is welcome and that we can help with any questions he might have.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Friday night racers are growing! We had a total of 39 entries on Friday with VTA continuing to be the strongest class of the night. Classes run this past Friday night were 1/12 scale, Slash, USGT and VTA.

*Track Layout*
The layout on Friday night was a fun track to drive with 10 turns and a good mix of high speed with infield technicality. The left side of the track was a sweeper that led to a wide open back stretch, at the end of the back stretch there was a right hand chicane that was fairly fast flowing leading to a 90° right hander, 12 feet to a 90° right hander to an immediate 90° left hander for about 4 feet to another 90° left hander, 10 feet of a straight to a 180° corner that brings you back to the left side of the track leading to the sweeper. I would give the track a strong 4 out of 5 due to the mix of high vs low speed, challenging layout that was friendly to new and experienced drivers with plenty of opportunity and room to pass. Thumbs up for his layout!

*1/12th Scale*
Three racers showed up with foam tire 1/12th scale cars and helped put down some traction for the rubber tire cars. David L was the leader of the class all night with Brothers Chris and Scott having a fun time battling for 2nd and 3rd.

*Slash *
Eight racers filled the Slash class on Friday night with a new cross-over driver from the 1/12 scale class adding to the field. Welcome Scott! Chris had the truck to beat in Slash and threw down the only sub-ten second lap in the main with a 9.80 lap vs. the next closest lap of 10.06 by Mike J. Chris's good handling, good driving and good speed enabled him to lap the entire field and knock out a 30 lap win over the second place truck of Shawn and third place truck of Mike J. 

Here is a funny side note to the Slash race along with a good lesson to new racers. The second place truck of Shawn somehow was in training mode entering the main. His truck was .5 sec off pace per lap and by far the slowest truck out there. It was so slow that he really didn't have to lift in any corners. Despite being crazy slow, clean consistent driving with good corner speed enabled him to finish second overall, proving a good handling truck and clean driving can win over speed most of the time. Way to go Shawn!

*USGT*
11 Racers filled out two heats in USGT. I was able to secure TQ over David L with Jason sitting as the third qualifier. At the start of the race, David was able to work his way up to first on lap number one but relinquished his lead back to the top qualifier to TQ. It was a constant battle each lap with David giving up some ground on the infield but able to reel in the leader on on the straight ever single lap. TQ was pushing as hard as possible every lap on the infield to try and maintain the lead before the huge HP of David pressed forward on the sweeper and straightaway. David's pressure finally proved to be too much as the leader rolled over on an infield corner. David jumped into the lead and never relinquished it again despite faster 5, 10 and 20 lap averages by the car behind him. Once again, this proves that clean driving wins out over a faster car in many cases. Rob P has been absent for a while but finished third overall with a strong showing. Recognition to Jason for having a fast car and finishing 4th. He is one to watch!

*VTA*
17 drivers showed up to round out three heats in VTA. Jason scored his first TQ over some serious competition with Brian S. in the #2 spot and I was sitting in the #3 spot. For the first 5 laps, the running order did not change very much. On lap 5, trouble found me and I dropped to dead last. Jason led most of the race but with maybe 2 minutes to go, Brian got by Jason to take the lead. Jason was most likely dealing with some kind of battery fade and I was able to work my way through the field and take over the #2 spot with less than 1 minute to go bumping Jason back to a top 3 finish. Our VTA class continues to be a blast to run and the strongest class of the night while also being welcoming to new racers. Shout out to Tony for a strong qualifier in the B main. His VBC is coming up through the field!

Looking forward to this coming Friday night as most of our regular racers should be back AND it will be race number one of our BIOS class. See ya all on Friday when the track opens up early!!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Shout out to Tony for a strong qualifier in the B main. His VBC is coming up through the field!


Thanks man, every once in a while I get lucky and put together 1 solid heat in a night. It's almost laughable anymore at the weird things that happen to take me out of races or more especially mains like the transponder falling off and wrapping itself up in the steering linkage last week, or this week a piece of the foam bumper broke off and locked a wheel up till cleared. There's probably a couple of you dudes that could take a 5 lap break early In A race like that and still transfer but I just cant do it, but not for a lack of pushing that car hard as I'm sure was obvious. I do think I'm still the only person to ever have a car pick up a random screw off the track and have it mysteriously lodge Into the spokes of the wheel locking it up against a control arm. I should start keeping a log of strange things that happen to me at indy rc as I might be hexed or something.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Garage Sale*

Hurry Hurry Hurry.....Bad credit, no problem, no down payment, no problem, no trade in, no problem. I don't want to make money, I just love to sell used parts at a loss!!


Bone stock Traxxas Slash 2.4 RTR for sale - $100

R1 Wurks 21.5 V7 Premium motor - $50
(This is the motor I ran for most all of last year in USGT. It was $140 new)


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Hurry Hurry Hurry.....Bad credit, no problem, no down payment, no problem, no trade in, no problem. I don't want to make money, I just love to sell used parts at a loss!!
> 
> 
> Bone stock Traxxas Slash 2.4 RTR for sale - $100
> 
> R1 Wurks 21.5 V7 Premium motor - $50
> (This is the motor I ran for most all of last year in USGT. It was $140 new)


How new is the Slash? I may want it.


----------



## davidl

Anyone know what happened to Joe?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nick's Friday Night News is now on Facebook! He does way too good of a job each week on his race rundown to only waste it on you guys. We need to waste it on the world! LOL

www.facebook.com/indyrc


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Hoosier RC Racers have been invited by John Force Racing to come tour their facility in Brownsburg this Wednesday 12/14 at 4 PM. If any of you would like to come, please PM me or say so here. Trying to keep a head count. 

Sorry for the late notice, but with the PRI show, JFR said they were behind on returning messages. I know 4 PM isn't the best time for many people, but they explained that they like to have evenings with their families too. So, I get that. I got to take the tour about a year or so ago. Its an AMAZING place! So much engineering and eye candy. You will love John Force Racing!

http://www.johnforceracing.com/ 

We have a club meeting the same night in Avon at Town Hall at 6:30 PM. Crazy, but that's how it worked out. At the club meeting we will recap 2016 and start planning 2017. My goal is to add at least 3 on-road races using the Hobbytown track system. We need a club to get it done. 




























Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

"Mark your calendars and schedule your time off......"THE" USVTA Scale Nationals will be back and they will take place April 7-9. They have found a new home at Windy City RC in Arlington heights, IL. We will have all 3 USVTA classes and more information about auxiliary classes will come out in the next few weeks. The schedule will be practice on Friday and qualifiers and Mains on Saturday and Sunday. More information about the race will be forthcoming we just wanted to get the date out there."

http://www.windycityrc.com


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> Anyone know what happened to Joe?


He was at the track racing slash not this past week but the week before I believe, just happened to be a night you missed. I spent my night that week constantly wrenching and even ran a backup car after the first heat so I didn't get an opportunity to catch up with him and see how he'd been but was good to see him back at the track. I ran offroad Saturday this week with my boy Joey and wound up letting another young boy named James run my truck for the night after he had a catastrophic transmission failure before the second heat. He won the novice class after a few adjustments to make it easier for him to drive, so got my first truck owner win and made that kids night cause he couldn't believe someone would just be like here run mine.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

TEAM PBR said:


> So, did anyone talk to the fella with the Highland green vaterra bullet mustang before he left last night? I don't know if he was practicing a car for a Saturday class or if he was new to vta. It's intimidating for newcomers to come in and see the competition level and speed so just wanted to see if contact was made before he bailed. I remember the first night I came to the track for vta, I showed up with a tc6.1 world's car that I knew absolutely zero about and after watching some practice I just left cause I didn't even know where to start. Just hoping we aren't losing people before they really start. Big turn out last night though. Almost 40 entries total and the vta numbers are hovering closer to 20 with notable regulars missing. I forsee the potential for 25 plus vta cars if everyone was there on the same night and that's numbers I don't think we've seen since 2 years ago or more. Glad to see an onroad/vta resurgence. I Couldn't stick around to watch the amain so looking forward to nicks recap.





RollingChicane said:


> I did not get to talk with him but I scoped out his car as I was walking by. My guess is he was practicing for the unlimited class they run on Saturday morning. I noticed it had tires that I have never seen before and seemed to have a pretty healthy motor in it. Def not a spec VTA racer. I'll keep my eye out for him next week and make contact with him so he knows he is welcome and that we can help with any questions he might have.


Yup, the green Bullitt Mustang is a Saturday on-road racer. I raced TT-01/02 on Saturday and he was there running that car in the "Outlaw" Touring class they are running on Saturdays. The chassis is a Vattera V100 and the tires are what came with the kit/body. They are wide tires in the back and narrower in the front, which is similar to the VTA tires (different tread though).

Most the people running the Outlaw class on Saturdays are using one of their spare TT-02s and the Traxxas Titan 12-turn motors. That motor seems to be enough speed for the limited tuning on their chassis. Since this is a tub chassis/shaft-drive only class, it is a good place for them have a little fun seeing how fast they can get a basic/entry level chassis to go.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Hurry Hurry Hurry.....Bad credit, no problem, no down payment, no problem, no trade in, no problem. I don't want to make money, I just love to sell used parts at a loss!!
> 
> 
> Bone stock Traxxas Slash 2.4 RTR for sale - $100
> 
> R1 Wurks 21.5 V7 Premium motor - $50
> (This is the motor I ran for most all of last year in USGT. It was $140 new)


If you are looking for a good USGT motor, don't over look this one! $140 motor for only $50! I should also mention that I usually pit next to Lanny so I'm pretty sure this motor gained a few extra HP just by being near his cars. I think that alone is worth an additional $25 but I'll throw it in for free!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New Racer coming on Friday. Cool! His name is Shawn Price. Says he bought a Associated TC6.1 and will be coming for VTA on Fridays. Posted on the Indy RC Facebook page. www.facebook.com/indyrc


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> If you are looking for a good USGT motor, don't over look this one! $140 motor for only $50! I should also mention that I usually pit next to Lanny so I'm pretty sure this motor gained a few extra HP just by being near his cars. I think that alone is worth an additional $25 but I'll throw it in for free!



Your motor is measured in HP?:surprise: Wow! My motor is measured in Puppy Power (PP). I am at a tremendous disadvantage.:|


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> Your motor is measured in HP?:surprise: Wow! My motor is measured in Puppy Power (PP). I am at a tremendous disadvantage.:|


For me HP means Hopelessly Poor...... I spend all this money and you still kick my butt each week!!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> For me HP means Hopelessly Poor...... I spend all this money and you still kick my butt each week!!



Not so fast young Gedi. I couldn't pass you last week. Your car was excellent and your driving was very good, too. I make those little one inch mistakes, too. Just had the luck of making them at better times than yours. So don't give up. Keep up the good work and it will fall into place sooner than you think.


Doug will be open by 3PM this Friday. We can then get our good practice in with the USGT, build a strong groove, and also shake out the new little demonstration cars for their first week of competition.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Be afraid...be very afraid! Team Red is in da howse!

Friday night BIO race is coming! Tick, tick, tick...

Baron Von Nick will whoop up on you with masterful driving ability and me, his evil henchman Klaus, I will simply interfere with your ability to go fast! Heh heh!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Ain't losing to no ding dang darned kraut car. Prepare for a demolition derby, pray for a race, the ppg car gonna put you in your place.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Hope everyone made it home in one piece. Great night of racing. 
53, yes 5-3, fifty three total entries.

Bio races were awesome and 12th scale is back!! I'll leave the rest of the recap to nick, but awesome night minus the ice storm


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

I'll start this recap with a quick note to say hopefully everyone made it home safely given the ice rink that we all encountered when racing was over. To my knowledge, I have not heard of anyone that ran into safety issues but I know Shawn didn't make it home until about 4:45am and Rusty/Bryce didn't make it home until nearly 6:00am due to the interstates being closed. What a crazy night of driving!!!

You all have proven how nuts and dedicated you are by braving the weather to come out and race. 53 total entries showed up to have fun on Friday night!!! We even welcomed Brock to USGT and 1/12th scale as the new racer of the night. We ran 1/12th Scale, Slash, VTA, USGT and the new BIOS class to make for a full night of racing with plenty of time to tinker between heats and rounds.

*Track Layout*
I LIKED IT!!! The track was a fantastic layout that was relatively high speed but challenging to keep the speed up throughout the entire track. There were no "pucker-points" and plenty of room to pass. There were 7 turns on the track that began with a 3 turn chicane to the far right leading to a straight front stretch and short sweeper on the left side of the track angling back at 45° to an infield section weaving back and forth leading to the finish line. I would give this track a 4.75 out of 5. Definitely one of my favorite track layouts so far.

*Slash[/B
8 Racers were grouped together into one A Main for Slash. Gary (AKA - the Dominator) had his truck in tip top shape which is what he needed to do to stay ahead of the FASTER truck of Chris M during the main. Chris managed to tick off 0.1 faster laps for the top averages the whole race but Gary avoided trouble and brought home the win by 7 seconds over Chris with Mike J. rounding out the podium.

1/12th Scale
1/12th scale had a nice showing this week with 7 drivers putting down some major traction for the rubber tire cars. To no surprise, David L was the #1 driver to beat BUT Tony F. gave him all he could handle for most of the race running just 0.1 off of David's lap times during the main. Recognition to Tony for giving David more competition than he has seen in a while! Congrats to Chris W for finishing in the #3 spot.

USGT
10 drivers rounded out the USGT A Main so it was a packed field for the fastest rubber tire class of the night. Lanny was back from his world tour of domination and continued the trend bringing home an easy win in USGT. I was able to secure the #2 spot over Vincent who rounded out the podium. Shout out to Shawn for a strong 4th place finish which is the best outing he has had in a while in USGT over some very solid competition. Lanny continues to lay down the fastest laps of the night but a couple of us are at least in the same zip code at this point and hopefully can bring the pressure in the future.

VTA
18 drivers entered VTA on Friday night, besting our recent record by one entry. Great job to everyone for fielding an awesome class! I have to say that my car was on point all night. I was able to TQ and bring home the win over Chris M. and Ed who rounded out the podium. 6 of the 9 cars were within 0.2 of eachother in the main so it can down to navigating traffic and keeping it clean. Shout out to Bryce for having the second quickest lap of the Main in VTA. Also, major Kudo's to Tony A. for qualifying his way into the A Main amongst strong competition!!

BIOS
What a stinking blast!! Two teammates, each running a qualifier and then one running the main. That was the format. Nobody was able to contend with Chuck and Tony who were the class of the field all night. The brought home the win with David and Brian coming in a close 2nd and finally the Monday team securing 3rd spot. Battery management was the name of the game for the 50 lap main. The team red car was turning some killer laps running down the lead car and actually taking the lead only to fall short on MAH with 8 laps to go. Roughly half the field ran out of juice with less than 10 laps to go. Great job to Chuck and Tony for managing the MAH's in the main.

Speaking of juice.....Jason pulled the plug and headed home early on the night to avoid spraying bodily fluids all over the track. He had a quick car in the first rounds but couldn't tune his internals to get a grip on things..... (did you see what I just did there??? BAM!!) I'm sure he will be back out soon, contending for that #1 spot.

I will be out next week so see you all in a couple of weeks. Keep up the great racing!*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got home at 3:30 AM. Marion county wasn't so bad. I went up Emerson to Raymond and then across west. But I-74 to Brownsburg was closed. Then 136 through Clermont was closed. Then 86th Street closed. I finally found I could go out 56th street. As soon as I got to the Hendricks County line...not a dang piece of salt on the road! It got worse from there. Long story. Had to pee too, but I didn't want to get out of the car for fear it would slide away from me while I was busy. LOL

Here's the awesome cars from last night!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## crispy

Hour and a half to get home. Normally 35 minutes.

Interstate was a no go. Pure ice. Dean couldn't believe the number of accidents we had to creep around. Got off on Shadeland Ave. and used surface streets all the way to Noblesville. The ramp to get off I-465 to get to Shadeland goes up and over the interstate. Cars in the wall and cars stuck sliding back down the hill. I put my truck in low and didn't stop.

Soon as I hit the dividing line to Hamilton county, the streets were like green gravel they had so much salt on them.

The best part was my wife was mad at me for putting HER SON at risk.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Hour and a half to get home. Normally 35 minutes.
> 
> Interstate was a no go. Pure ice. Dean couldn't believe the number of accidents we had to creep around. Got off on Shadeland Ave. and used surface streets all the way to Noblesville. The ramp to get off I-465 to get to Shadeland goes up and over the interstate. Cars in the wall and cars stuck sliding back down the hill. I put my truck in low and didn't stop.
> 
> Soon as I hit the dividing line to Hamilton county, the streets were like green gravel they had so much salt on them.
> 
> The best part was my wife was mad at me for putting HER SON at risk.



So are you ready to fire your teammate?


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Speaking of juice.....Jason pulled the plug and headed home early on the night to avoid spraying bodily fluids all over the track. He had a quick car in the first rounds but couldn't tune his internals to get a grip on things..... (did you see what I just did there??? BAM!!) I'm sure he will be back out soon, contending for that #1 spot.


 Thanks for the honorable mention. Made it home with moments to spare so I didn't get in trouble for soiling the wifey' car. I have only one thing to say, food poisoning is the worst. I know of nothing else that can take a normal healthy person and lay them out quicker. I'm just now able to think about food. I will be back after Christmas.

Glad to hear everyone made it home last night, it hadn't started doing anything when I left. Sounds like it was as slippery as the IndyRC carpet.


----------



## microed

I was the last to leave shortly after Brian did. Took me about an extra 20 min to get out by the airport where I live. Went north on Emerson to Raymond street then west toward the airport. I was passing cars like they were standing still. Can't say its ever been like that on the race track though. It was slick in spots, but not as bad as the way people were driving. Many drivers seemed to be frozen with fear (pun intended). Highlights for my drive home were: 1.) Watching someone getting pulled over by the cops driving their electric wheelchair down Churchman. Maybe it seemed like the thing to at 1:00am on icy streets, IDK. 2.) Several cars driving with no lights on whatsoever. I guess this was done just to add excitement to what had to have been a boring night drive for them. 3.) Last, but not least, hats off to the guy who thought it would be a good idea to go for a bike ride at what was now 1:30 am on an icy Washington street with no lights on his bike, dark clothing, and riding the wrong way down the middle of the lane right towards my car. Saw him just in time to test the ABS on my car. Did not miss him by much. 

Hope everyone else had a less eventful drive home.


----------



## RollingChicane

*F1ndy Come Back????*

Don't call it a comeback, they've been here for years, been rockin' some tracks, aint talking no smack, lipos over powering, 25.5T devouring, over the competition I'll be towering....Mama said bring them out, Mama said bring them out, I'm gonna bring mine out.....

Sorry, my LL Cool J escaped there for a minute....

F1 racing is coming back boys. Several of us have been tinkering around with the idea and I think we officially have churned up enough interest to finally post something up here and get something moving. 

So here is the deal. I just snatched up a used F1 today, Lanny has one, JW will have one this week, Brozek dusted his off, David Lee has one, one of the 1/12 scale guys has expressed interest in running his CRC, Scott has one, Tony has expressed interest, I think Chuck has one, not sure about anyone else, so speak up if you have one and are interested in running. 

Official USVTA rules call for a 25.5T motor. Tamiya TCS or CRC premounts are the ticket and from what I hear will pretty much last you forever and a few months. I know HTUSA sells the tires and if we have interest, I'm sure Doug will carry a couple sets.

How about this for an idea....Use January to dust off and sort out your cars. Shoot for the first Friday of February to field an actual class for these cars.

Who all is interested??? Speak up and let your LL Cool J run loose! Mama said bring them out, Mama said bring them out!!!!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Who all is interested??? Speak up and let your LL Cool J run loose! Mama said bring them out, Mama said bring them out!!!!


I'm gonna take this Itty bitty world by storm, and I'm just getting warm.
See I'm not too old to know that one. But for real I'll get something put together by then.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Don't call it a comeback, they've been here for years, been rockin' some tracks, aint talking no smack, lipos over powering, 25.5T devouring, over the competition I'll be towering....Mama said bring them out, Mama said bring them out, I'm gonna bring mine out.....
> 
> Sorry, my LL Cool J escaped there for a minute....
> 
> F1 racing is coming back boys. Several of us have been tinkering around with the idea and I think we officially have churned up enough interest to finally post something up here and get something moving.
> 
> So here is the deal. I just snatched up a used F1 today, Lanny has one, JW will have one this week, Brozek dusted his off, David Lee has one, one of the 1/12 scale guys has expressed interest in running his CRC, Scott has one, Tony has expressed interest, I think Chuck has one, not sure about anyone else, so speak up if you have one and are interested in running.
> 
> Official USVTA rules call for a 25.5T motor. Tamiya TCS or CRC premounts are the ticket and from what I hear will pretty much last you forever and a few months. I know HTUSA sells the tires and if we have interest, I'm sure Doug will carry a couple sets.
> 
> How about this for an idea....Use January to dust off and sort out your cars. Shoot for the first Friday of February to field an actual class for these cars.
> 
> Who all is interested??? Speak up and let your LL Cool J run loose! Mama said bring them out, Mama said bring them out!!!!


Thats Snowbirds week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Spoke with a guy on Facebook. He said he and a couple others hope to come up on Friday night this week to run with us. I'm pretty sure I heard Doug say it was racing as usual on 12/23, right?

I love F1. I think if we had started off with UF1 rules (or USVTA now) it might have done better. I kept bringing my Wolf week after week but finally quit because of low turnout. The new rules sound much better. Wish I could get Kyle back to the track with his F1. He did well with it on a silver can. It ate spur gears though. Maybe they all do.


----------



## RollingChicane

A request has been made to post where to get the tires for the F1 class. I believe the easiest way to go about getting the tires is to snatch up the CRC pre-mounts vs. buying the tamiya TCS wheels, tires, foam and gluing them up.

The part number for these tires from CRC is 2320. 

They are available at online stores such as TQ Racing (where I buy most of my stuff), Stormer Hobbies, Advantage Hobbies, Ebay, etc. They have free shipping from TQ and arrive within 3 days BUT if HTUSA has them, it will be free (minus your gas) and you can have them today!

Hope this helps!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> A request has been made to post where to get the tires for the F1 class. I believe the easiest way to go about getting the tires is to snatch up the CRC pre-mounts vs. buying the tamiya TCS wheels, tires, foam and gluing them up.
> 
> The part number for these tires from CRC is 2320.
> 
> They are available at online stores such as TQ Racing (where I buy most of my stuff), Stormer Hobbies, Advantage Hobbies, Ebay, etc. They have free shipping from TQ and arrive within 3 days BUT if HTUSA has them, it will be free (minus your gas) and you can have them today!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hobbytown north store has these tires for F1 in stock. Come gettcha some.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> A request has been made to post where to get the tires for the F1 class. I believe the easiest way to go about getting the tires is to snatch up the CRC pre-mounts vs. buying the tamiya TCS wheels, tires, foam and gluing them up.
> 
> The part number for these tires from CRC is 2320.
> 
> They are available at online stores such as TQ Racing (where I buy most of my stuff), Stormer Hobbies, Advantage Hobbies, Ebay, etc. They have free shipping from TQ and arrive within 3 days BUT if HTUSA has them, it will be free (minus your gas) and you can have them today!
> 
> Hope this helps!


USVTA*F1*rules​ **(based on BRCA*rules)
1.*Construction*Rules
1.1​*Formula*1*cars*from*any*year*that are a realistic*representation of an original FIA Formula 1
car*may*be*raced*in*this*class.
1.2​*Cars*will*be*painted*and detailed to resemble a Formula 1 car. Drivers*may*have to show
that*the*paint*scheme,*layout and detailing have appeared on a full*size Formula 1 car if
requested.*Random*color*schemes*with no detailing are discouraged.
1.3​*Chassis*based*on*other*classes*(GT10 or*12th Scale)*are not allowed.
1.4*​All*cars*must*conform*to appearance, radio, general, battery*and motor rules*and comply
with*the*‘spirit’*of*1/10th*scale Formula 1 cars. All decisions*of the track/race director organizing
a*race*concerning*appearance and 'spirit' are final.
1.5​*Any*commercially*available F1 car*kit is*allowed providing it complies*with the dimension
rules*and*has*rear*axle*hex*wheel fitment.
1.6​*Wheelbase*max*285mm, width max*190mm
1.7​*Minimum*weight:*2S*21.5/25.5 Class*1050g including timing equipment
1.8​*Maximum*wheel*width 40mm
1.9​*F1*car*wings*must*be to scale and be commercially*available; otherwise they*are free * i.e.
you*can*mix*different*kit*wings. Turning vanes, third wings, diffusers, etc. are free but must be to
scale.
1.10*​Grill*and*air*vents*may*be cut to the original size and position only.
1.11​*Chassis*modifications*are allowed, providing the car*still meets*general requirements.
1.12​*Rear*wheel*drive*only*is*allowed.
1.13​*Front*independent*suspension is*allowed. Suspension pick*up points*must be mounted
inside*the*body.
1.14​*All*radio,*electronics &*lap counting equipment (excluding aerial) must be housed inside
the*bodyshell.
1.15​*No*part*of*the*chassis*may*protrude outside the bodyshell when viewed from above. All
horizontal*parts*of*the*chassis*must be inside the body
1.16​*Tires*must*be*black*except for*sidewall detail.
1.17​*The*Tamiya*“TCS”*or*Calandra “CRC”*side wall tires*are recommended.
1.18​*Only*hex*fitting*rear wheels*are allowed. Wheels*using bolt fittings*(such as*12th / GT10
wheels)*or*narrow*wheels*designed for*Touring Cars*are not allowed. Only*wheels*designed and
sold*for*F1*cars*are*allowed.
*2*Definition*of*a*Spec Motor
2.1​*Motors*allowed*–*any*21.5/25.5 motor*listed in the ROAR lists*as*updated from time to time.
2.2​*Motors*must*conform to the relevant technical specifications*detailed in ROAR Rules.
2.3​*25.5*ROAR*spec*motors*are the standard for*this*class. 21.5T class*may*use a 21.5T
brushless*motor*approved on ROAR list if 21.5 is*the standard locally*and 25.5 is*not offered.
3*Batteries*Allowed
3.1​*Any*2S*pack*conforming to the current Electric*ROAR battery list.
3.2​*2S*with*a*maximum*nominal voltage of 7.4v


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So if someone wants to run F1 from scratch, what are the _common_ chassis choices? Meaning something we can buy through the hobby shop preferably for reasonable dough? Tamiya was the only choice at Indy RC up until these new rules. 

Has anyone talked to Doug? Is he cool with the USVTA rules? Hope so. If so, I should update the website too. I don't believe there are any F1 class rules there at all.


----------



## crispy

Devil's advocate here...

We are all aware that this will pull entries from VTA or USGT right? I mean, it's not like people are suddenly going to start running three or four classes.

Oh well, I'm gonna wait until this class reaches its tenth race with four or more. 

Notgonnahappen.

Okay, happy Gary back. Good luck guys!


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com, everytime I've talked to doug about other classes it's been 3 makes a class regardless of what new idea I baked up in my mind. Crispy, I don't see it pulling many entries away from vta and usgt. Normally I'd say it gets too hectic to run 3 classes if there's only 3 classes total but with slash and 12th scales being back in the mix it would give more time, I believe some are running 3 with slash, vta, usgt now so I see no reason to suspect a drop off except possible some could drop slash to run another car class


----------



## davidl

I see that RChicane & Lanracer35 haven't been active on this forum for several days. Obviously they are working diligently on their cars for this Fridays racing. Competition is getting very interesting at the top of USGT class. They also may be working hard on F1 cars to compete in the new "Hot Class of the Week." I will order Protoform F1 wings for those that want them. I now have a set and they look super cool. I can also get the Protoform F1 bodies if anyone needs that. Still have several Ford GT 200mm bodies in stock. See y'all Friday. If you don't show up, Merry Christmas.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So if someone wants to run F1 from scratch, what are the _common_ chassis choices? Meaning something we can buy through the hobby shop preferably for reasonable dough? Tamiya was the only choice at Indy RC up until these new rules.
> 
> Has anyone talked to Doug? Is he cool with the USVTA rules? Hope so. If so, I should update the website too. I don't believe there are any F1 class rules there at all.


I don't know that anyone has approached him with the USVTA rules but I wouldnt foresee him not using them as they are what every track now goes by in F1. Its simple and we already follow the USVTA rules in two other classes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't know that anyone has approached him with the USVTA rules but I wouldnt foresee him not using them as they are what every track now goes by in F1. Its simple and we already follow the USVTA rules in two other classes.


Hope so! I'm not diving in right away because I'm enjoying running the classes I do right now (VTA,USGT and On-road Slash) but I do hope the class takes off. It's _almost as cool to watch as VTA. The scale look of it is what trips my trigger.

I'm able to race tonight. See you guys in a few hours._


----------



## crispy

Is Doug opening early today?


----------



## davidl

*Pm*

RollingChicane has a PM


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

He has a BM daily.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> RollingChicane has a PM


Thanks David! I will get a write up posted over the next day or so!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Merry Christmas to all our racers and followers (although a bit late!). I was at family Christmas on Friday night and was not able to race so I will provide a less than stellar update, but here it goes!!

Only two classes were run on Friday night as attendance was slightly down as would be expected. We ran VTA and USGT.

*USGT*
10 racers filled the USGT class. At the final buzzer, David L in his TC7.1 brought home the win over Rob P in his AX700, sandwiched between another TC7.1 of Vincent, rounding out the podium. Honorable mention to Bryce who finished fourth.

*VTA*
Lanny was back in VTA action and bested the field taking TQ and bringing home the number one spot over Ed driving one of his many VTA cars (Im predicting it was the TA07) and Gary locking up the number three spot with his ARC R11.

*Because my racing update was so short this week, I'll take the available space and time to hit a couple of highlights / lessons learned from my recent race in the BIOS class.*

First of all, big thanks to Doug for fronting the cash to create this class and provide a full turn-key with spare everything to each of us racers. Very generous of him to do this unexpectedly!
My learning curve for the BIOS class is battery pack management in the main. The tiny 2100 MAH NIMH packs are sufficient for the 25 lap heats, but the 50 lap main proved to be a challenge. 
With granted permission from Team Pink, I wanted to post this out there to help everyone for the next BIOS race in January. Here is what not to do: (from personal experience) I was gunning for the moon in the main. I found trouble on lap one and again on lap 10 so I was driving the wheels off the Team Red car (very awesome paint job thanks to IndyHobbies.com). I was 100% full bore throttle and used 100% brakes on EVERY turn. As a result, Team Red had the fastest lap(s) average and ran down the leading Team Pink car with about 12 laps to go. Woo hoo for Team Red who was sure to bring home the win.....until the battery died with 8 laps to go. And I don't mean "browned out", I mean DIED. That thing couldn't even finish the lap it was on and was DOA on the track. I figured everyone would suffer my same fate but much to my surprise, the Team Pink car sailed right on by me and finished under solid power taking the win. My wounds were slightly eased as about half the field could not finish under decent power. So, how did Team Pink finish so strong and why did I fall off so bad and so fast......

Lesson one for me: Don't use the brakes every corner! Have you ever run major drag brake on one of your cars? Let me tell you the heat you build up and the MAH consumed is big! It doesn't really effect our VTA/USGT cars because we have fans out the wazoo and excessive MAH. But on these little BIOS cars, you can't afford to waste any MAH in the main. Lesson two: (thank you Team Pink for allowing me to share this) Open up the plastic cover on the transmitter and crank your D/R for throttle back to the 75% range. By doing this, it will ease up the MAH consumption on the throttle and the brakes if you use them. Team Pink did this and finished the race very strong with ample battery to spare. So, in the January BIOS race, the main will likely not be won by the FASTEST car on the track, but rather by the team with the most optimal and efficient use of MAH! Learn from my mistakes and management style of Team Pink to set your team up for success during January's race. 

One last thing that I also received permission to post that I thought was a great mindset of one of our racers.

Run Clean - every minute of every race. Run within your capabilities
Do not break anything
Respect others and do not ruin anyone's night by running them over, being in their way or being out of control

I think the last one is particularly key to remember and digest a little deeper. I'm pretty sure we have all experienced the situation of being taken out by someone several laps down who wrecked and, as the car is tumbling and luckily lands on the tires, is instantly on the throttle and wipes out the leader for no reason other than being out of control. It certainly wasn't intentional or malicious, just an unfortunate event due to someone being overly anxious to get back to racing. In a best case scenario, the car that was hit may lose a spot or two. In a worst case scenario (I've been caught up in this one) the accidental hit causes significant breakage and $$$ to repair. 

So, take a few minutes and see if there is anything you (or your team) can benefit from any of the above points and hopefully result in having even MORE fun enjoying this awesome hobby that takes all of our money!! Next week it'll be back to the normal race recap and less "Deep Thoughts from my Mind"! 

Don't miss the chance to race your cars one final time in 2016!! See ya all on Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a whole afternoon and evening yesterday to finally get some airbrushing done for myself! Happy Camper. This is a McAllister Camaro that I painted. Everything is Faskolor paint. Seems like no matter what color I load in the airbrush, red, blue, green, it always comes out the end ORANGE! LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I also did this Mercedes CLK body to run on my USGT car (TC6) that Rockstar hooked me up with. Neon yellow Faskolor. My USVTA number is 144. I just didn't want a three digit number on my VTA car. Seemed odd. USGT it was fine.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I also did this Mercedes CLK body to run on my USGT car (TC6) that Rockstar hooked me up with. Neon yellow Faskolor. My USVTA number is 144. I just didn't want a three digit number on my VTA car. Seemed odd. USGT it was fine.



Very nice Scott! Is that a Colt body or a McAllister body (Mercedes)?


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> *VTA*
> Lanny was back in VTA action and bested the field taking TQ and bringing home the number one spot over Ed driving one of his many VTA cars (Im predicting it was the TA07)...


In VTA, I was actually driving the trusty old Tamiya EVO 4 all evening.

BTW, I believe there was one group of Slash that ran Friday night too.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> In VTA, I was actually driving the trusty old Tamiya EVO 4 all evening


Long live the Evo 4!! Really cool car.

I finally sold my blue Evo 6 but still have the Black one and just got the Exotek light weight front spool and Exotek aluminum precision C-Hubs. Right now that chassis is pulling shelf duty but is definitely capable of a podium finish. Great chassis. Exotek has a design in the works for an aluminum lower "gear box" that is very similar to the Evo 4/5 style. Should be pretty slick when they are released.

All the Evo cars are pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## RollingChicane

*F1ndy Car Class*

I'll stir this pot one more time to keep attention going on this potential class.....

F1 is going to happen in the near future. JW pointed out that the first weekend in February is Snowbirds so how bout we all shoot for Feb 10th as the class debut for 2017? I am planning to be there this Friday so I'll talk to as many people individually about the class as possible.

I know for sure we will have 4 people already with F1's that want to run (Brozek, Lanny, JW and myself). I know a 1/12th scale racer expressed that he wants to run F1 also and is waiting for the class to debut and has already run his in practice so lets say we have 5 ready and waiting. 

I'll see if we can't get a few others to lock in to that date as well...cough, cough, Brian S, David L, Scott B, Chuck or Tony

So come on boy's, get those F1 (or as Tony suggested since we are in Indy......Indy Cars) dusted off, tested out and let's try to field 8 cars on Feb 10th!


I'd also be interested to hear from others what might be the suggested chassis to go with for the "most friendly" entry cost point? I know that there are a few options if cost isn't of concern, but I'd be interested in what a lower end option might be? Any ideas from experienced F1 folks?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Very nice Scott! Is that a Colt body or a McAllister body (Mercedes)?


I wish I could tell you. It was a stray body he hadn't used. He said it was a class favorite for a while. Didn't have a tag or even window masks. Fits well. Lowest pin on the body posts.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Hey guys, it's Dan Rennekamp. I did end up with an other 1/12 scale car a few weeks ago thanks to my buddy Kenyon Helm and he did say that from what he had seen on here that there were a _few_ showing up, correct me if I'm wrong. I would like to get the rest of the car together so maybe I can get a few races in before the weather starts to warm up (I know it seems like a long way away for that to happen but when your trying to get something going, especially on a budget, its comes quicker, it seems). I need a 1s esc (preferred, just so I don't have to mess with an extra battery or booster, maybe the utilization of these is unheard of now anyway though, I've been out for a little bit). I also need at least 2 batteries. I also noticed that OFNA seems to have discontinued the manual tire truer. I have had two of these in the past and I know that, maybe not ideal, they always worked well for me, for the price. I have looked at the automatic ones and wow, pretty pricey! I have a motor but I'm not sure of its condition. I do not have an esc to hook it up to to test as the only one I have is in my off road buggy and I don't want to take a chance of something happening to it because of the motor. I've had it apart and cleaned and realigned everything but just don't want to take the chance or go through the hassle. So with this being said, I would be open to trying a used 1s esc, a couple of batteries, maybe a motor and a tire truer if anyone would have any of these thing they are looking to get rid of. If not, could someone suggest a 1s esc? Since the holidays are over I'm gonna be on a tight budget. I looked at the Trackstar 1s, and it seemed to have good reviews but........well, Trackstar. I looked at the Hobbywing "Just Stock" but it looks like it is only 2-3s. Any suggestions or availability would be appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I'll stir this pot one more time to keep attention going on this potential class.....
> 
> F1 is going to happen in the near future. JW pointed out that the first weekend in February is Snowbirds so how bout we all shoot for Feb 10th as the class debut for 2017? I am planning to be there this Friday so I'll talk to as many people individually about the class as possible.
> 
> I know for sure we will have 4 people already with F1's that want to run (Brozek, Lanny, JW and myself). I know a 1/12th scale racer expressed that he wants to run F1 also and is waiting for the class to debut and has already run his in practice so lets say we have 5 ready and waiting.
> 
> I'll see if we can't get a few others to lock in to that date as well...cough, cough, Brian S, David L, Scott B, Chuck or Tony
> 
> So come on boy's, get those F1 (or as Tony suggested since we are in Indy......Indy Cars) dusted off, tested out and let's try to field 8 cars on Feb 10th!
> 
> 
> I'd also be interested to hear from others what might be the suggested chassis to go with for the "most friendly" entry cost point? I know that there are a few options if cost isn't of concern, but I'd be interested in what a lower end option might be? Any ideas from experienced F1 folks?


IF cost is the main concern then I would suggest the F104. It is not the flashiest but it gets you out there but it is very limited to adjustability in stock form and it is prone to give the end user a fetish for blue Tamiya crack. As far as kits go the CRC probably has the most bang for the buck and its a real nice kit that wins races. The Speed Passion F1 is in between the basic F104 and the CRC but alot closer to the CRC in terms of performance. Then you got your luxury cars from Xray, Roche, Yokomo, Serpent, Kyosho, Top. Kawada has a good car but not in America so if mail order form China is your thing then they might be the ticket for you. Then there are several other Asian kits that may be great cars but not supported at all here in the states.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Personal transponder system. Pretty cool!

New LapMonitor personal timing system :: LiveRC.com - R/C Car News, Pictures, Videos, and More


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody have a good 25.5 motor that they would want to trade for a good R1 Premium V7 21.5 motor ($140 new)?

*I'll be very picky, even down to color, sorry - it's my OCD nature.


----------



## jtsbell

Brian Smith you have a PM


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> Brian Smith you have a PM


Booooooring post Jason..... 

IT'S FRIIIIIIIIIDAY!!! Get your cars, batteries, tires, body, transmitter, personal transponder, tools, spare parts and anything else you can fit in your car and make sure to show up for racing tonight!! I've heard of a few non-regulars that will be showing up tonight for some racing. I think Mr. Reggio has had his car in the wind tunnel for the past few weeks working on reducing drag and has created a 3D model and run it through various simulations to come up the with the PERFECT setup for Indy RC. Don't miss the chance to come see his car in action and see what you can learn! (OK, the only part of that sentence that was true is that Reggio will be there tonight, but ya gotta admit, that sounded cool!)

So come on out and have some fun tonight and enjoy (hopefully) a lighter traffic day getting to the track!


----------



## jtsbell

Brian if you PM me I didn't get


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Jack, just read your message. I'm going to be at Indy RC Raceway tonight. Probably will be there closer to 6:30.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish I could play tonight. We've got company. Tried to talk them into racing, but they thought a Chinese dinner sounded better tonight. LOL


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

That last Friday night race of 2016 is in the books boys! We had a ton of fun and comradery to wrap up another year of racing and we had a fairly good turnout across 4 classes. We had a total of 33 entries to make up Slash, 1/12th scale, USGT and VTA. So without any further delay.....here we go!

*Track Layout*
We had another great layout on Friday night that yielded a fast lap of 6.9 for the rubber tire cars and 6.5 for the foam tire cars. I found the track to be quite interesting. If you drove clean and hit your lines just right, you could turn a very fast lap and although there were not any "hail marry" pucker points, it didn't take much at all to foil a good lap and turn it into a roll over fest thanks to the red and white corner markers. We had a long back stretch that rolled into a big sweeper along the right side of the track all the way to nearly a 270° corner near the right side of the driver stand that quickly switched back to a left hand 180° corner short chute leading to a short 90° right hander that led to a chicane at the left side of the track ultimately requiring a right hand corner to get onto the back stretch. I will give the track a 4 out of 5 due to a fun, flowing layout that utilized a good portion of the square footage, required driving skill and technique.

*Slash*
Only 4 drivers showed up to race Slash and although Gary had a top contender Slash, he left early leaving only 3 Slashes to battle it out for the A-Main. Shawn brought home the win with Mike Jackson scoring the second spot.

*1/12 Scale *
7 drivers showed up to run 1/12th scale and laid down some pretty good traction with their foam tires! David laid down the fastest lap of the night and brought home the win with Dustin and Chris rounding out the podium. I have to give a shout out to the manufacturers of the 1/12th cars as they are built like tanks! The hits that took place during the heats and main were incredible yet these little cars just kept motoring around mostly unscathed!

*USGT*
10 drivers were lumped into one big main which made for a fun yet additional challenge to navigate the track. In the end, I was able to bring home the win with a fantastic handling car and very clean run with Jason and Mike M. rounding out the podium. David and Mike R had wicked fast cars but ran into issues along the way. Kudos to them for fielding fast cars even though their finishing position did not reflect how good their cars really were.

*VTA*
13 drivers filled out an B and A Main with Chris M. taking the TQ spot. In short order, Jason made his way to the front of the pack and laid down the fastest lap of the night for VTA on his way to what appeared to be an easy victory.....until he ran into a sensor wire / sensor board issue causing the car to stutter at times allowing Chris and I to run him down with a few laps to go. I followed closely to Chris applying pressure until he encountered a slight bobble and I was able to get by and hold him off for the final 60 seconds of the main to bring home the win in VTA with Chris and Jason rounding out the podium.

Thanks to everyone for the fun year of racing. Looking forward to a great 2017 year of racing with you all!

Have a safe and fun New Years!


----------



## pitchblack26

Rolling chicane u have a pm


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*VTA Batteries*

Guys,

Which VTA batteries do you recommend?

I was looking at ROAR's list of approved batteries and notice a Fantom 5000. These any good?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*US VTA website*

Is anyone else seeing that the guys at USVTA failed to renew their domain name? The site is un-reachable until they do.

Or is it just me?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Is anyone else seeing that the guys at USVTA failed to renew their domain name? The site is un-reachable until they do.
> 
> Or is it just me?


It happens. They renew every two years. That's what happened to Indy RC too. Back when there were multiple owners is my guess. Problem is that then unscrupulous people grab them and then sell them back to the original owners. www.IndyRCRaceway.com was swiped and now is for sale. When I contacted them on behalf of Doug, they wanted...$2,000. Jerks. So, we switched it to the new one which is www.IndyRCRaceway.net. 

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I did a little more airbrushing. It's a McAllister 1969 Mustang body for Vintage Trans Am class. I used a special mixed copper/gold backed with orange to warm it up. Looks nice in overcast light but in sunshine even better. Faskolor paints throughout. The headlights are painted, but then inout prismatic vinyl over them. They sparkle in the track that way. Black 8-Ball seemed right too.


----------



## jkaetz

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Which VTA batteries do you recommend?
> 
> I was looking at ROAR's list of approved batteries and notice a Fantom 5000. These any good?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


I've been using SMC's 5000 mAh factory spec offering for the last year with a lot of success. They now have some higher rated batteries but Nick convinced me to try the Trinity VTA battery and it did well setting the fast lap on Friday night. Since my sensor board started acting up in the second heat I couldn't directly compare the two batteries on Friday. Maybe the next time out. Keep in mind that VTA can use batteries up to 6000 mAh as well now.


----------



## microed

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Which VTA batteries do you recommend?
> 
> I was looking at ROAR's list of approved batteries and notice a Fantom 5000. These any good?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


Keep in mind that battery weight can vary greatly between 5000 and 6000 mah. I've seen 75 gram difference or more. Not sure how heavy your car is, but it is something to think about when purchasing a new battery, especially since the weight is now 1450 grams.

General rule of thumb for me is to buy as close to 6000 mah and with the highest C rating you can afford.


----------



## RollingChicane

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Which VTA batteries do you recommend?
> 
> I was looking at ROAR's list of approved batteries and notice a Fantom 5000. These any good?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


I have used SMC, GensAce, Fantom and Trinity batteries in VTA. They are all good batteries but the Trinity batteries have more punch out of the hole than any other batteries I have used. If your budget allows for it, I'd go with the Trinity VTA battery, if money is tight, any of the other mentioned batteries are virtually identical so go with the least expensive one!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I have used SMC, GensAce, Fantom and Trinity batteries in VTA. They are all good batteries but the Trinity batteries have more punch out of the hole than any other batteries I have used. If your budget allows for it, I'd go with the Trinity VTA battery, if money is tight, any of the other mentioned batteries are virtually identical so go with the least expensive one!


Trinity is all that I use. >


----------



## davidl

*Camaro VTA Body*

I have been asked about this body and made sure they are on order for HT up north. Should be in by the end of the week, so call to confirm Thu or Fri, then come gettcha some.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> I have been asked about this body and made sure they are on order for HT up north. Should be in by the end of the week, so call to confirm Thu or Fri, then come gettcha some.


If this is the Protoform Z28 VTA body, I got one for Christmas and it is by far the most accurate body to the original car that is out there for the Camaro. It is a little heavier than I would like to see but other than that is is spot on. I don't have it painted yet so I can't post any pics.

Definitely a cool body.


----------



## RollingChicane

David L - you have a PM


----------



## RollingChicane

*Mid-Week shout out*

This is your mid-week reminder to clear your calendars, get to working on your cars, start practicing your hand/eye coordination, etc. cuz the first Friday night race of 2017 is only a couple of days away. We are expecting a full turn out this week and with all the 1/12th scalers running, traction has been really good! I have all of my normal cars cleaned, tweaked and ready to go!

Speaking of cars - F1 class is going to happen so if you have one of these darts in storage, plan to dust it off and bring it out for practice. I will have my new machine ready to go by NEXT week and at that point we will officially have enough cars to field a class. I believe we are still looking at mid February for our first official race night and we will use the weeks between now and them for testing and tuning.


F1ndy sounds like a lot of fun to me, plus they look absolutely awesome!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

jtsbell/Jack, sorry I missed your attempts to contact me. I sent you a text back from the last number you contacted me from. In case you check here first, I already had plans for this Saturday (01/07/17)

----------

If anyone has or knows someone who has a Team Associated TC3 chassis, please let me know. I'm NOT looking for an entire car, but would be willing to buy a "TC3 parts car" as long as it was super cheap. I don't check my PM's often, but I will be at Indy RC Raceway this Friday.

I've been having some issues with my motor coming loose on my VTA TC3 and I suspect my chassis is getting worn out. I think if I just use a newer motor cam I should be fine. I also have some MacGyver ideas that might work as well. I can also just setup one of the TC4's I have as a VTA car.

----------

I would be interested in running F1 at Indy RC, but I don't have a car that fits the USVTA F1 rules. Unfortunately I sold off my Tamiya and HPI F1 cars years ago. The open wheel chassis that I do own are basically conversion chassis for the Associated RC10L t-plate style pan cars. One of the cars will accept the Tamiya F103 front end, but I think that is wider than what the rules allow. Does anyone know if the narrow F104 front end fit on an F103 without any modifications?

I have another car that might work, but the front suspension doesn't fit entirely under the nose on an F1 body.

Before I spend the money on new tires/wheels, I was wanting opinions from the people who would be racing an F1 class at Indy RC Raceway.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I believe it mounts the exact same way.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If anyone has or knows someone who has a Team Associated TC3 chassis, please let me know. I'm NOT looking for an entire car, but would be willing to buy a "TC3 parts car" as long as it was super cheap. I don't check my PM's often, but I will be at Indy RC Raceway this Friday.
> 
> I've been having some issues with my motor coming loose on my VTA TC3 and I suspect my chassis is getting worn out. I think if I just use a newer motor cam I should be fine. I also have some MacGyver ideas that might work as well. I can also just setup one of the TC4's I have as a VTA car.


If you had a car from the most recent 2 decades someone could probably help....Come on man, get a newer car!! :wink2: On second thought, you are pretty deadly with that old TC3 so I'd hate to see what you could do with something that was only 5-10 years old!

As far as F1 goes, I doubt anybody would mind you running an old chassis, even if it was not up to current rule specs. This class is just for fun and something new. IMO, the more the better.

Are you planning to be there Friday night? I might have some F104 arms / front end for you.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> If you had a car from the most recent 2 decades someone could probably help....Come on man, get a newer car!! :wink2: On second thought, you are pretty deadly with that old TC3 so I'd hate to see what you could do with something that was only 5-10 years old!


You guys just don't understand real race cars. You'd probably rather have a new 2016 Camaro than a 1969 Camaro. :laugh:


----------



## ThrottleKing

A new Z28 over the old one all day long. Other than my old pickup I am through with points, jets, metering rods, mixture screws and vacuum advance. I have to deal with this crap every time they go from summer blend to winter blend. Gas today doesnt like old cars.


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys just don't understand real race cars. You'd probably rather have a new 2016 Camaro than a 1969 Camaro. :laugh:


Depends, are we racing or just showing off. :grin2:


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> If this is the Protoform Z28 VTA body, I got one for Christmas and it is by far the most accurate body to the original car that is out there for the Camaro. It is a little heavier than I would like to see but other than that is is spot on. I don't have it painted yet so I can't post any pics.
> 
> Definitely a cool body.


Gotta be the nope guy on this. It's a nice body and the front and rear detail is very good but it has had subtle changes done to make it a better race body. Hood and front fenders are too long, and or windshield moved back are the biggest ones but this is classic protoform race car stuff at this point. The most accurate scale camaro representation for vta is still the hpi 69 camaro. It measures very accurately with the real thing and leaves no instant nope this ain't right areas to the discerning camaro junkie. They took liberties with the hpi 68 to make it a better rc race car, like for real find me a 68 with fenders and rear quarters that flare like that... but stayed very true on the 69 which was weird but ok. Not trying to be a buzz kill or killjoy as I have some of the protoform bodies and can appreciate the work that went into the front and rear detail and being 1 piece. As for the new vs old discussion it's a both kinda thing. Looks wise the old car wins hands down any day that ends in y. But for the ultimate camaro or mustang or cuda/challenger etc it'd be old body with modern drive train and suspension though there's really nothing that compares to the feel of an original car from that era to make you appreciate the men who drove them competitively or appreciate your new ride that much more. My car wouldn't know what winter blend fuel is either but then again it hasn't ran in the winter in the last 16 years so no tuning issues here.


----------



## pitchblack26

Why choose when you can have both?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> Why choose when you can have both?


And thus the win/win of R/C!


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> My car wouldn't know what winter blend fuel is either but then again it hasn't ran in the winter in the last 16 years so no tuning issues here.


You can't leave us hanging there! What car do you have?!?!?!

I've owned 43 cars over the years, most of which have been Fords from the 60's and 70's. I've had a lot of Mustangs, Fairlanes, Falcons and Torinos. Few old trucks covering Dodge, Chevy and Ford. Several Fox body Mustangs and a neat '93 RX7. 

Top 3 favorite cars I've owned: (can't really put them in an order because they were all awesome for different reasons)

1958 Chevy Apache Fleetside truck - Patina style. Old rusty but good body on top and all new modern everything underneath. Awesome truck that you could drive anywhere, slammed to the ground
1991 Mustang notchback - Drag car. 585 RWHP Ran 10.31 @ 132mph in the quarter mile. I was on the TV show Pinks All Out when they came to Oreily Raceway Park in Clermont.
1993 RX7 - 1.3L rotory engine with a huge single turbo. 508 RWHP and only ~2,300 lbs. Car was a blast to drive and would eat up a bike on the interstate.

One funny story - had a 1969 dodge A100 (front end of a van, back end of a truck bed....kind like the Powerwagon wheel standing exhibition truck). Worked for about 2 hours trying to get the lug nuts off of one side of the truck. Broke two of the studs off. Finally thought well maybe if I tighten them, it'll break the rust off......I was amazed to find that they were left hand thread on one side of the vehicle. Those crazy Dodge engineers...

I know we normally discuss RC stuff but thought a small deviation would be ok since it is still car related!


----------



## TEAM PBR

That wasn't just a Chrysler Dodge thing. Even gm used it up into the 60s cause the early grandprix still had this I know for sure, and if you get to working on 54 and older models that haven't been messed with you should expect it with some exceptions of course. It was a carry over from the horse and carriage buggy days from my understanding of how the history is written cause with only one large nut holding a wheel on it was necessary but with multiples not. the automobile manufacturers continued the process cause the guys working on them were used to it etc. As for my car, the reason I know the hpi 69 is the most scale accurate is from real measurements and math. Will have to bring to indyrc in the spring one night when I'm not racing


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> I have been asked about this body and made sure they are on order for HT up north. Should be in by the end of the week, so call to confirm Thu or Fri, then come gettcha some.



The 71 Camaro from Protoform showed up today at the HT on the north side. Come getcha some!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

When is the next BIO race? January 27th? Last Friday of the month, right?

Nick and I wanted to see about setting up a "safe space" at Indy RC for the racers who compete against Team Red. Some place they can go to in order to weep and accept their loss.


----------



## pitchblack26

You'll have to remind us how many points the red team accrued during the last BIO race. Let the BIO smack talk begin.......


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> You'll have to remind us how many points the red team accrued during the last BIO race. Let the BIO smack talk begin.......


I'll have you know that we scored the highest points possible.....until lap 42....after that we came in dead last. BUT, it was a very impressive last place finish. I equate it to the Colts season, some of the right pieces and parts were there, some glimpses of greatness but in the end the results were pretty pathetic.:jest:

But just you wait until next time when we sneak that 3S Lipo into that puppy. It'll be full speed for 50 laps doing wheelies!!


----------



## TEAM PBR

You all got beat by the Power Puff Girls car. Let that set in a minute... Hahaha. Bring on the bio races they're fun.


----------



## jkaetz

Speaking of the BIO race, Team Blue will need two substitute drivers for the Jan 27th race. Both Vincent and I will be out of town.


Let's talk motors. Since my 25.5 24k is temporarily out and my 21.5 seems a bit off the pace I've been looking at motors. A little bird told me the team scream or motiv v2 were the motors to have for 21.5 but neither is available at the moment. Given that I'm impatient, I've been eyeing the Fantom v2 FR-1 motors, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## davidl

jkaetz said:


> Speaking of the BIO race, Team Blue will need two substitute drivers for the Jan 27th race. Both Vincent and I will be out of town.
> 
> 
> Let's talk motors. Since my 25.5 24k is temporarily out and my 21.5 seems a bit off the pace I've been looking at motors. A little bird told me the team scream or motiv v2 were the motors to have for 21.5 but neither is available at the moment. Given that I'm impatient, I've been eyeing the Fantom v2 FR-1 motors, anyone know anything about them?



So you don't want one of my "Puny Little Sissy Motors". Reedy 21.5 motors for sale, $45.


----------



## jkaetz

davidl said:


> So you don't want one of my "Puny Little Sissy Motors". Reedy 21.5 motors for sale, $45.


Will it give me enough oomph to keep up with Nick? :smile2: The Tekin does pretty well but I want to put some pressure on his bumper instead of just following him around the track waiting for him to loose a battery. :grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Will it give me enough oomph to keep up with Nick? :smile2: The Tekin does pretty well but I want to put some pressure on his bumper instead of just following him around the track waiting for him to loose a battery. :grin2:


I'll bring my R1 for you to try out on Friday. Definitely go with one of the new hot motors long term but give the R1 a shot and compare it to your Tekin just for benchmarking. I'm almost positive it will be a notable improvement. If it is, you can borrow it until you get one of the new hot motors.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

The first Friday night race of 2017 is in the books with a total of 39 entries filling Slash, 1/12th scale, USGT and VTA. We had at least one new racer as well as a few familiar past regulars who have been missing for a while and the finally two out of towners that came out to join us.


*Track Layout*
Roval: According to Webster a Roval is defined as a boring, unimaginative track layout in a mostly circular pattern. Imagine an oval with a big dent in the right hand side and you have an idea of the layout on Friday. Truthfully, I have to give it a 1.5 out of 5. None-the-less, any time I can race I have fun and I'm still glad and appreciative that we have a track we can race at every week. Some weeks the layout is just better than others. This was one of those "other" weeks.

*1/12 Scale*
Six drivers showed up to race 1/12th scale with a couple out of towners taking the top two spots. Chris S. who has typically called Columbus as home (he ran an excellent track for probably over a year in Columbus) proved unstoppable over the competition with blistering speed, excellent handling and flawless driving. Cody was driving the rent-a-ride from Steger and brought home the second spot and our familiar David L locked up the podium in third. Shout out to Chris W. for running fast and well and finishing within one lap of third spot. Major strides forward Chris!

*Slash*
What can I say....Gary seems to be the flat out owner of Slash. Although, Mike J. put up a good fight and led for about half the race. Shawn brought home the #3 spot over Kenny with Rusty and Robert bumping up from the B. It was all smiles in Slash and great to see a few kidos showing up this week.

*USGT*
If you were able to see the 9 car USGT final, you witnessed an unbelievable run by Lanny. He laid down a horrendously fast lap, crushing the competition. No one was a match for him. I locked up the #2 spot with a great handling car and Jason brought home the #3 spot with his ARC. 

*VTA*
VTA was a flat out shoot out. 15 drivers made up two heats and the 9 car Amain had a total spread of 0.2 sec fast lap from the fastest to the slowest. Even looking at the top 20 averages, all but one car was within 0.2 which proved for some really close racing. In the end, I was able to lock up the #1 spot, Ed locked in #2 and Brozek locked in #3. Shout out to Brozek for battling some long term VTA demons and getting his car sorted out.

*F1*
We had a few F1's out on the track practicing on Friday night. We all have work to do but moving closer to being able to field some cars in mid February. As of now, I have 7 confirmed F1 cars that will likely debut in Feb. Awesome!!



Racing was a blast and I'm already looking forward to next week. See ya all soon!


----------



## jkaetz

I have to shout out two thanks to Mr. Crispy. He first found the brass collar from my 24k rotor after I brainlessly let it hit the floor. He then gave me a loaner motor for VTA since even after soldering the sensor board and putting my 24k motor back together it still didn't want to behave.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Doug gave me this info on the new Oulaw TC class to put on the website. I'll get that done shortly. Also, they are going to start drone racing on Monday nights!

_"NEW Outlaw Touring Race CLASS begins!

The racers at Indy RC have added an Outlaw Class of Touring Cars to their regular Tamiya TT-01/02 Saturday afternoon race program. They wanted to go faster, yet avoid the higher cost of carbon belt driven chassis, and thus have started racing 1/10 scale Touring Cars with only 3 rules: 1.) The chassis must be a “bath tub” style. 2.) The car must be “shaft driven”. And, 3.) Only rubber touring car tires are allowed. That’s it. Any motor, ESC, and body are permitted. 

That not only enables the Tamiya TT-01 and TT-02 cars to participate, but also allows Associated TC-3 and 4s to join in the fun. The newer Associated Apex RTR brushes cars are an inexpensive way to join in at $250 ready-to-run, as are the Vattera touring cars and HPI Sprint. This is a class that even breathes a bit-of-life into those older Trinity T-Spec cars.

Looking for fun and fast? Join us on Saturdays. Track opens at 11AM and Outlaw Touring racing begins at 1PM."_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the info on drone racing if you are interested. Spectators welcome he said.

_"Drone FPV Racing coming to Indy RC!
Indy RC is planning to begin racing Micro Drone Quad helicopters based on the “Woops” format. Our first start date is scheduled for Monday January 30, 2017 and will continue once a month on the last Monday of each month. Although Indy RC has traditionally been closed on Mondays, we will open from 6PM-9PM for Drone racing only. The hobby store will also be open and spectators and prospective new pilots are encouraged to come in watch/learn and/or participate; however, RC cars & trucks will be prohibited from practicing due to the air-course gate layouts. This schedule may change depending up pilot turnout and participation.
Although this is our first endeavor into this relatively new form of racing, we love racing and are looking forward to developing this emerging side of the hobby."_


----------



## 0010

*Ballistic Boss setup advice please!*

Hi guys. I am putting together a car that I can run in both the Saturday Outlaw class and VTA. I have a new Novak Ballistic Boss 25.5 and I was hoping I could get some advice on a good starting point for the timing setting.

I have a TC4, the Ballistic Boss, a Hobbywing Justock Legacy ESC and Savox 1251. Hoping that I at least have the basic equipment covered. If I am missing something, please let me know!

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## RollingChicane

0010 said:


> Hi guys. I am putting together a car that I can run in both the Saturday Outlaw class and VTA. I have a new Novak Ballistic Boss 25.5 and I was hoping I could get some advice on a good starting point for the timing setting.
> 
> I have a TC4, the Ballistic Boss, a Hobbywing Justock Legacy ESC and Savox 1251. Hoping that I at least have the basic equipment covered. If I am missing something, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


The best way to set the timing if possible is to use a motor analyzer if you have access to one. If not, you can use a simple multi-meter to get very close. Basically, you will want to measure your amp draw on your motor via the battery leads while advancing the timing on the motor and get as close to 6 amps as possible without going over. As a ballpark reference, you will be a little less than 1/8" past your last timing mark. Once your timing is set, set your gear ratio to 4.0 for IndyRCRaceway. That will get you very close to where you need to be to get started. Just be sure to watch you motor temp the first couple runs and if you are getting much over 140°-150°, back down your timing ever so slightly.


----------



## jkaetz

0010 said:


> Hi guys. I am putting together a car that I can run in both the Saturday Outlaw class and VTA. I have a new Novak Ballistic Boss 25.5 and I was hoping I could get some advice on a good starting point for the timing setting.
> 
> I have a TC4, the Ballistic Boss, a Hobbywing Justock Legacy ESC and Savox 1251. Hoping that I at least have the basic equipment covered. If I am missing something, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


The general consensus for the Novaks is to crank up the timing until they draw 6 amps and then don't touch it. You can use a motor analyzer or multi-meter to check the amp draw.


----------



## CPW

Re: the 6 amp draw... What I've not been clear on, and heard varying suggestions, is whether you pull 6 amps with load or without (ie pinion engaged or not...) Thoughts?

I've been setting 6 amps with load, excluding the .5 amps the other electronics pull. I set this on my Tekin gen 3 25.5 as well Novak. I'm still fiddling with the gearing on the Tekin. Whether 6 amps is the sweet spot on the Tekin, who knows...?


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Re: the 6 amp draw... What I've not been clear on, and heard varying suggestions, is whether you pull 6 amps with load or without (ie pinion engaged or not...) Thoughts?
> 
> I've been setting 6 amps with load, excluding the .5 amps the other electronics pull. I set this on my Tekin gen 3 25.5 as well Novak. I'm still fiddling with the gearing on the Tekin. Whether 6 amps is the sweet spot on the Tekin, who knows...?


*6 Amps unloaded (ie, no pinion, etc) *


----------



## crispy

I want to give a shout out to a couple folks that bailed my ass out on Friday too. 

Rob P. pretty much installed a new receiver in my USGT car (after my radio meltdown) while I was running another class. 

David F. marshaled a couple times for me so I could do other work on my cars in light of the aforementioned change. 

I picked a bad night to run three classes.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Coming up at Summit in case you were unaware. 



big_dave_man said:


> Yes sir! Hope to see you there!


----------



## davidl

davidl said:


> So you don't want one of my "Puny Little Sissy Motors". Reedy 21.5 motors for sale, $45.


 
For those of you that are too young to know, I started racing cars in 1981. I was also racing RC boats. I began running some more regional and national level races by 1987. All of this was 1/12 because that was the only scale car at that time. There was a race track and car racing company in Hobart just off US 6. The company was called Wimpy Motors and they bought cans and armatures and wound them in house. That is the way all the motor companies started. So they made some of the most potent modified motors of the day. And a big sticker with the phase above was on the can of each motor. I really loved that.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I had a Pretty, Puny, Sissy, Little, Wimpy Motor.


----------



## 0010

OK, that is exactly what I was looking for. I had heard the 6 amps thing from Brian but was unsure of how to test it. Was it six amps while moving the car, while spinning the wheels up in the air, or free running? I didn't get a chance to ask Brian that follow-up question, so, you have got me going! Thanks everyone!

Hope to see you soon some Friday evening. I'll be the orange and silver Firebird covering the rear from attack! (that's my story and I'm sticking to it...)


----------



## RollingChicane

*F1 Exhibition Run*

Alrighty folks, we have a lot of interest and texts flying around about F1. I'm excited that we have so many folks interested. I know there are about 11 of these cars out there and I believe we have ~7 folks eager to run now! 

For those of you who have them, bring them out on Friday night to have a test and tune run prior to the "official" launch in February. Jeremiah will be there with his F1 (and only the F1) and has said he will help anyone with set up, handling issues, etc. When this class launches, the rules will be really simple and few..... 25.5 Motor, no boost, 1050g and rubber tires. That's it!

I know we will have 3-4 folks (myself included) with the F1's on Friday for a fun shakedown so bring them out, even if it's only to get help from JW.

Brian S - I have parts for you for your F1. Plan on showing up to at least get some free parts!!


----------



## davidl

*F1 Tires*

Several sets of premounted CRC F1 tires now in stock at HT, the north store @ $59/set.


----------



## FrankNitti

*Slash rules*

Anytime Gary...Glad I could help out.
Question to the Slash guys, can someone give me a (short) answer on the rules or specs for running that class on Friday? I have a couple guy's here at work that wants to come and run but they have RPM parts on there trucks (bumper, arms etc.) 

Thanks..David




crispy said:


> I want to give a shout out to a couple folks that bailed my ass out on Friday too.
> 
> Rob P. pretty much installed a new receiver in my USGT car (after my radio meltdown) while I was running another class.
> 
> David F. marshaled a couple times for me so I could do other work on my cars in light of the aforementioned change.
> 
> I picked a bad night to run three classes.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## RollingChicane

FrankNitti said:


> Anytime Gary...Glad I could help out.
> Question to the Slash guys, can someone give me a (short) answer on the rules or specs for running that class on Friday? I have a couple guy's here at work that wants to come and run but they have RPM parts on there trucks (bumper, arms etc.)


Hey David, I wanted to respond back quickly incase time was critical on this. From what I know, I don't think there are any issues with RPM parts. Slash is primarily intended to pull more people out and have a laid back fun class. We tossed around "rules" a while back and I think the general consensus was to keep it reasonable and fun without too many hard and fast rules. As long as they don't have a modified design slash, different motor than the 12T stock motor or non-stock tires, it should be fine. A lot of the guys have lowered the trucks as well. Rubber bands seem to do a great job at improving the handling! The important thing is to get them to come out and have fun.

Gary - you are the Slash master, do you have anything to add (I can't believe I just opened that one up......)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Doug told me when it started he was just planning on using the same rules as off-road Slash. That being said, we all kind of mutually agreed that lowering the trucks wasn't an issue and some were not sure that was even a change to the rules. They looked at it as simply a set up change. Lowering them helps on cornering and traction rolling. The LCG chassis isn't legal as I understand it. 

Here's the link: Slash Rules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

Like Nick said, the main thing is to have fun. If people are doing any special mods just to win, then they are defeating the spirit of the class IMO.


----------



## crispy

Pretty much what Scott said. I may have some RPM parts on it, I don't know. 

Just lowered. I lowered mine internally with plastic bits that come with the Slash.

Gary

Bring the buddies out. We'll get them up to speed quick.


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks for the info....Nick, Scott and Gary (Slash Master) I'll pass it along. I'm pretty sure there well be a few more new faces in the Slash class soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'll be driving back from Wisconsin tomorrow night while you guys are racing. Hope its not ice covered roads.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Cool new chassis. 

Tamiya Black Edition TRF102 Chassis Kit « Big Squid RC ? News, Reviews, Videos, and More!

Well, new version.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Cool new chassis.
> 
> Tamiya Black Edition TRF102 Chassis Kit « Big Squid RC ? News, Reviews, Videos, and More!
> 
> Well, new version.


This one just needs tires and electronics.

https://www.amainhobbies.com/xray-x1-2017-luxury-1-10-f1-chassis-kit-xra370702/p577530


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here are some great F1 kits. If your interested in F1, any of these or all of them should be on your radar. All are very competitive and have tons of adjustability. Pick your flavor Don't get me wrong, a Tamiya can be lethal on the track but you may have to visit the Exotek shop to get it there and thats not necessarily a bad thing if thats what you like. Shop around for the best deal and second hand last year models on this list are just as good for racing as a new kit and may have more hop-up options included. You can buy the Tamiya TCS tires and wheels and save money gluing them up yourself but to me the little extra for the CRC premounts is worth it.

https://www.amainhobbies.com/yokomo-yr10-formula-ver.ets-1-10-formula-kit-yokyr10f/p544050

https://shop.stormerhobbies.com/product-p/crc1500.htm

https://shop.stormerhobbies.com/product-p/crc1501.htm

https://shop.stormerhobbies.com/product-p/ser410061.htm

T.O.P. Racing PC-RF1002 1/10 Rebel F1X Kit

VBC Racing D-05-VBC-CK16 LightningFX 1:10 Formula Car Kit

https://www.amainhobbies.com/xray-x1-2017-luxury-1-10-f1-chassis-kit-xra370702/p577530

http://shop.rochercusa.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=83&product_id=200


----------



## ThrottleKing

The channel 59 weather team is making this evening sound terrible weather wise. Going to keep an eye on the weather today to see if I make it out tonight.


----------



## crispy

Due to the potential for freezing rain tonight..., I've been forbidden to bring either of HER sons...

I'm still coming of course. LOL!

I asked the wife if she'd keep her phone by the bed in case I had an accident?

Her response..., fill up the tank and put a sleeping bag in the truck.


----------



## jkaetz

Intellicast isn't calling for ice until after midnight. Same with weather underground.

Intellicast - Indianapolis Weather Report in Indiana (46241)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since the central Indiana road crews did such a poor job with the previous icy weather, I hope they go overboard with preparation for this potential weather event. I know on the news they were prepping the roads last night for whatever weather we got this morning. I assume the will be out often and early today as well.

In the event anyone is traveling to Indy RC Raceway (even during clear weather), there are several hotels close to the track should someone have issues getting home. However, it is always a good idea to have a few "survival" items stashed in your vehicle in the event of problems. There is a 24 hour Wal-Mart less than a mile from the track, should anyone need to pick up any supplies before heading home.

Maybe next time their is a chance of winter weather, the track can plan an enduro race all night. Better to be sliding around on the r/c track than in real cars.


----------



## microed

I have not seen anyone mention the new corner disks that we tried on one corner last week. I think they are a big improvement over the tires for just about every situation. Thanks to Brian B. for cutting and painting them. I know it took a lot of work and he did a good job on them. They also work better than a flapper which may or may not stay put.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since the central Indiana road crews did such a poor job with the previous icy weather, I hope they go overboard with preparation for this potential weather event. I know on the news they were prepping the roads last night for whatever weather we got this morning. I assume the will be out often and early today as well.
> 
> In the event anyone is traveling to Indy RC Raceway (even during clear weather), there are several hotels close to the track should someone have issues getting home. However, it is always a good idea to have a few "survival" items stashed in your vehicle in the event of problems. There is a 24 hour Wal-Mart less than a mile from the track, should anyone need to pick up any supplies before heading home.
> 
> Maybe next time their is a chance of winter weather, the track can plan an enduro race all night. Better to be sliding around on the r/c track than in real cars.


*When did my mom get an account on Hobbytalk?????!!!!!*

>

Just kidding Brian. I'll be there no matter what tonight....but I'll keep an eye on the weather and bail early if needed.
I have F103/F104 parts for you tonight BTW.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I have not seen anyone mention the new corner disks that we tried on one corner last week. I think they are a big improvement over the tires for just about every situation. Thanks to Brian B. for cutting and painting them. I know it took a lot of work and he did a good job on them. They also work better than a flapper which may or may not stay put.


I agree. Def thumbs up from me!


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Intellicast isn't calling for ice until after midnight. Same with weather underground.
> 
> Intellicast - Indianapolis Weather Report in Indiana (46241)


I'm agreeing with Jason. I think we will be able to get the full night of racing in. Just in case, I'll bring a box of nails and spread them around the parking lot. 

That way we can drive over them and have studded tires to help us drive home in the ice.....


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Due to the potential for freezing rain tonight..., I've been forbidden to bring either of HER sons...
> 
> I'm still coming of course. LOL!


Did you let her know it would be her responsibility to come and push the car out of the ditch if you don't have your boys to do it?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy RC Raceway has been getting pretty decent/good turn-outs for club racing on Friday night on-road racing for the past several months. Most of the racing is usually done by 11pm, so it looks like weather shouldn't be too big of an issue for racers local to Indianapolis. Let's all make sure to get back out to turn-marshal after our heats tonight so the program runs smoothly.

I had something come up last minute last Friday that prevented me from racing. I also have to take care of something after 5pm tonight, but I do plan on racing. Please sign me up for VTA even though I might miss the 1st round.

Thanks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I have not seen anyone mention the new corner disks that we tried on one corner last week. I think they are a big improvement over the tires for just about every situation. Thanks to Brian B. for cutting and painting them. I know it took a lot of work and he did a good job on them. They also work better than a flapper which may or may not stay put.


Those disks are nice. Just the right height to merge with the 2x2 tubing. Thanks Brian!

I got home from Wisconsin right at midnight last night. Fortunately, I did not encounter any bad weather. It was about an eighth of an inch of ice on everything at my house this morning however. Roads were good due to pre-treating. 

Hope you guys had fun last night.


----------



## 0010

Meant to quote earlier post recommending 6 amp no load rating for a Novak Ballistic.

So, I pulled the motor out of the mount so that the motor had no load on it. I had my daughter give full throttle on the transmitter and I measured across A and C on the motor. With the timing advanced about an eighth of an inch past 45 degrees, I could only get a reading of 65-70 ma using a regular multi-meter. If I switch it to the 20 DCA setting, it wouldn't even show up on the meter. So, I am doing something wrong, I just don't know what!

However, I took the car to the track on Saturday, and was pleasantly surprised by the car. With the box stock setup, a 4.7 FDR and crappy NTC3 tires, I was getting laps in the mid 8's. Again, I think the timing might be close, I just am not measuring correctly or something, because I didn't think I would be getting this quick with the stock timing (which was only reading around 12 ma).

I have a new spur and pinion on the way that should get me down around 4.0 FDR. I also should have a full set of HPI vintage tires by Saturday - I have the rears I bought at Indy RC on Saturday, and have front tires on order. Will pickup the rims at Indy RC next Saturday. I also have a couple of spring options on the way to start trying to tune the car. I don't have a tuning station, so I will be trying to do all of this with rulers and basic camber guages, etc... I have a couple of setup sheets I have downloaded that I will attempt to duplicate and see how things look on Saturday. 

I know you guys typically post a recap of your Friday night races, could I ask you to post a VTA best lap time so I can see where I am in comparison. I don't expect to be near it, but it would be nice to have a target to shoot for. 

Thanks All!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Despite the threat of bad weather highly touted by the media of ice-magedon round 2, we had 28 entries across 4 classes on Friday night. I'd say that is pretty good considering all the bread, milk and eggs that we all were suppose to be out buying! I'm just thankful I survived the horrendous ice storm in order to be able to post this update......

*Track Layout*
Well, this week was a touch better than the previous week with the right side of the track mirroring the left side of the track. It was pretty much an oval again with two very heavy chicanes on each side. Not much imagination and pretty easy to drive, although I found myself upside down as much as I was on my wheels due to poor driving! All in all, I'd give the track a 2 out of 5. BUT, be not dismayed, Mr. Brozek has drawn up some pretty cool layouts and provided it to the shop so HOPEFULLY we can get back to having some good layouts.

*1/12 Scale*
4 drivers wheeled their 1/12 scale cars during the main and we saw an old friend show up again that goes by the name Mr. Rennekamp. He was sporting an awesome paint job on his foam tire carpet cutter, but no matter how awesome the paint job was, it just wasn't enough to outrun David L. David had the fast lap and averages and brought home a commanding 1 lap lead at the stripe with Mr. Rennekamp in 2nd and Chris in 3rd. The driving was MUCH cleaner this week than any other week recently, so much so that the marshals actually had time to enjoy some popcorn.
:lurk5:

*Slash*
Whaaaaaaaaaattttt????? Congratulations to Mike J. for putting the hurting to the Slash Master (that would be Gary) and leading from wire to wire and taking what might be his first on-road Slash A-Main win! The margin of victory at the strip was 0.463, WOW!! Gary finished second and Shawn traction rolled his way to 3rd placed. Great job to all 5 drivers in Slash!

*USGT*
Another awesome job and shout out congratulations goes to Vincent for taking the win in USGT fielding a total of 8 drivers. I'm not 100% sure but I think that might have been Vincent's first USGT win as well. He did a great job piloting his AE TC7 to a one lap victory over the second place car of David L and the third place car that was upside down several times of yours truly. Kudo's to you Vincent! Keep up the awesome job!

*VTA*
11 drivers rounded out VTA for the night and 7 of them filled up the A-Main. At the end of the 8 minute run, I was able to bring home the win with a very close 2,3,4 finish between Jason, Vincent and Ed all withing 3.6 seconds of each other! Again, VTA is the closest competition class of the night with every car in the A Main being within 0.2 seconds of each other at every timing point. Great job to all the drivers.


One more shout out that is probably long overdue. There are several Dad's at our track that either bring their kids when they can or skip racing to be with their kids / family. Several of you jump in to help new racers, especially younger racers. You all are a great bunch of guys to race with and ya'll probably don't hear "Thank You" and "Good Job" enough for simply being good Dad's and/or role models. So, consider this your pat on the back, good job guys!! Now, quit reading this stuff on the forums and get back to working on your cars for next week!!

See ya all on Friday!


----------



## big_dave_man

0010 said:


> Meant to quote earlier post recommending 6 amp no load rating for a Novak Ballistic.
> 
> So, I pulled the motor out of the mount so that the motor had no load on it. I had my daughter give full throttle on the transmitter and I measured across A and C on the motor. With the timing advanced about an eighth of an inch past 45 degrees, I could only get a reading of 65-70 ma using a regular multi-meter. If I switch it to the 20 DCA setting, it wouldn't even show up on the meter. So, I am doing something wrong, I just don't know what!
> 
> However, I took the car to the track on Saturday, and was pleasantly surprised by the car. With the box stock setup, a 4.7 FDR and crappy NTC3 tires, I was getting laps in the mid 8's. Again, I think the timing might be close, I just am not measuring correctly or something, because I didn't think I would be getting this quick with the stock timing (which was only reading around 12 ma).
> 
> I have a new spur and pinion on the way that should get me down around 4.0 FDR. I also should have a full set of HPI vintage tires by Saturday - I have the rears I bought at Indy RC on Saturday, and have front tires on order. Will pickup the rims at Indy RC next Saturday. I also have a couple of spring options on the way to start trying to tune the car. I don't have a tuning station, so I will be trying to do all of this with rulers and basic camber guages, etc... I have a couple of setup sheets I have downloaded that I will attempt to duplicate and see how things look on Saturday.
> 
> I know you guys typically post a recap of your Friday night races, could I ask you to post a VTA best lap time so I can see where I am in comparison. I don't expect to be near it, but it would be nice to have a target to shoot for.
> 
> Thanks All!




Note the settings on the multimeter. These are different than you would use to check battery voltage.


----------



## microed

0010 said:


> I know you guys typically post a recap of your Friday night races, could I ask you to post a VTA best lap time so I can see where I am in comparison. I don't expect to be near it, but it would be nice to have a target to shoot for.
> 
> Thanks All!


I think last Friday's quick laps for VTA were between 7.9 and 8.1 seconds.



big_dave_man said:


> Note the settings on the multimeter. These are different than you would use to check battery voltage.


Thanks for posting this Big Dave. It has been coming up at our track often over the last few weeks and this image makes it quite simple to understand. 

I will say to check carefully that your volt meter is capable of testing up to a 10 amp draw. Some meters max is much lower than that.


----------



## microed

*Where to buy new VTA motors?*

I have been having trouble finding some of the newer VTA motors online. I'm not interested in any old "new" stock Novak VTA motors. Besides that, the only ones I could find with a Google search were the Trinity 24k and Tekin G3 motors. Is there anything else currently available out there that is VTA legal? If so, can you provide a link?


----------



## big_dave_man

microed said:


> I have been having trouble finding some of the newer VTA motors online. I'm not interested in any old "new" stock Novak VTA motors. Besides that, the only ones I could find with a Google search were the Trinity 24k and Tekin G3 motors. Is there anything else currently available out there that is VTA legal? If so, can you provide a link?


Your best bet is to check with your local hobby shop.  If they don't have anything, try Amain. We have a couple of guys up here using the new V2 Hobbywing and they are plenty fast. (and cheap!) https://www.amainhobbies.com/hobbyw...qRfDPMCVijL322tcpXy2ER-mdaVGpJBZoQaAoXk8P8HAQ


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I have been having trouble finding some of the newer VTA motors online. I'm not interested in any old "new" stock Novak VTA motors. Besides that, the only ones I could find with a Google search were the Trinity 24k and Tekin G3 motors. Is there anything else currently available out there that is VTA legal? If so, can you provide a link?


Hey Ed - Here are my quick thoughts on what is available as legal 25.5T motors that I would consider


Trinity 24K
Fantom
Motiv
Team Scream
Tekin
Reedy

As far as where to get them, Doug had a 24K upstairs a couple weeks ago, not sure if it is still there. I buy a lot of my stuff on line at TQ Racing and Stormer Hobbies which carry some of these motors as does Amain. But no site carries all of them from what I have found. Some of them you have to go direct to the manufacturers website to order and from what I have seen, the cost is the same as if you were to go through a distributor. I would just recommend deciding what brand you want and then order right from their site if your preferred distributor doesn't carry that motor. 

I'll throw in my vote for the 24K, I'm super happy with mine and it always runs cool. Also, from what I have heard first hand, all the big name brands are virtually identical on performance. We have not seen any brand that would even moderately outperform another brand.


----------



## RollingChicane

0010 said:


> Meant to quote earlier post recommending 6 amp no load rating for a Novak Ballistic.
> 
> I had my daughter give full throttle on the transmitter and I measured across A and C on the motor. With the timing advanced about an eighth of an inch past 45 degrees, I could only get a reading of 65-70 ma using a regular multi-meter. If I switch it to the 20 DCA setting, it wouldn't even show up on the meter. So, I am doing something wrong, I just don't know what!
> 
> I know you guys typically post a recap of your Friday night races, could I ask you to post a VTA best lap time so I can see where I am in comparison. I don't expect to be near it, but it would be nice to have a target to shoot for.


Hey 0010 - Fast lap on Friday in VTA was 7.8 seconds. Also, on checking your Amp draw: Your multi-meter should have another "socket" to plug your lead into. You will leave the black (com) lead where it normally is but you will need to put the red lead into the Amp socket (ie, not the one that you have it plugged into for when you check your voltage). Set your meter to Amps and then you need to run the meter in series with the positive lead of your battery, meaning, unplug the positive bullet on your battery and stick your lead into the battery terminal and then take your other lead and place it on the bullet that normally plugs into your battery. Essentially, you are having your meter "between" your battery and your bullet that you plug into your battery so the volts and amps runs through your battery.

Hope that makes sense. If not, I'm sure you can youtube up a video that would explain it better.

Good luck.


----------



## microed

big_dave_man said:


> We have a couple of guys up here using the new V2 Hobbywing and they are plenty fast. (and cheap!) https://www.amainhobbies.com/hobbyw...qRfDPMCVijL322tcpXy2ER-mdaVGpJBZoQaAoXk8P8HAQ


Thanks Dave, but if the specs are correct, I don't think that motor is legal. It comes with a 12.5mm rotor and not the VTA legal 12.3.



RollingChicane said:


> Hey Ed - Here are my quick thoughts on what is available as legal 25.5T motors that I would consider
> 
> 
> Trinity 24K
> Fantom
> Motiv
> Team Scream
> Tekin
> Reedy
> 
> I'll throw in my vote for the 24K, I'm super happy with mine and it always runs cool. Also, from what I have heard first hand, all the big name brands are virtually identical on performance. We have not seen any brand that would even moderately outperform another brand.


I have a 24k and that is what I have been running the last few weeks. I have two other VTA cars that have tired Novak motors that need to be replaced and was thinking of trying something different. 

BTW, I don't think that Reedy makes a VTA legal motor because it only comes with a 12.5mm rotor. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Team Scream is back ordered on everything until mid Feb. Same for Motiv.

According to their website, it looks like Fantom has some VTA legal motors. 

So if If one doesn't buy a Novak motor, your current options appear to be Fantom, Tekin, or Trinity 24k unless you are willing to wait a while.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> So if If one doesn't buy a Novak motor, your current options appear to be Fantom, Tekin, or Trinity 24k unless you are willing to wait a while.


Sounds like you need 2 motors and you have 2 other options! You can be our full bore test rig!!!

In all seriousness, if you want to part ways with an old used Novak, let me know.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> Thanks Dave, but if the specs are correct, I don't think that motor is legal. It comes with a 12.5mm rotor and not the VTA legal 12.3.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 24k and that is what I have been running the last few weeks. I have two other VTA cars that have tired Novak motors that need to be replaced and was thinking of trying something different.
> 
> BTW, I don't think that Reedy makes a VTA legal motor because it only comes with a 12.5mm rotor. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Team Scream is back ordered on everything until mid Feb. Same for Motiv.
> 
> According to their website, it looks like Fantom has some VTA legal motors.
> 
> So if If one doesn't buy a Novak motor, your current options appear to be Fantom, Tekin, or Trinity 24k unless you are willing to wait a while.


I've been eyeing Fantom since my 24k was acting up but haven't put in an order yet. I asked Motiv about stock on the MC2s and Paul said they were expecting 25.5 MC2 motors next week with 21.5 the week after. I know Vincent is running the Tekin Gen 3 25.5 and was sandwiched between us the entire VTA A Main on Friday. It looks like the roar specs for 25.5 are good enough to keep any one motor from making a large difference at this point.

Speaking of my 24k, thanks to JW for getting me a sensor board, that cured my motor's ailment and got me into 2nd place Friday night.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I've been eyeing Fantom since my 24k was acting up but haven't put in an order yet. I asked Motiv about stock on the MC2s and Paul said they were expecting 25.5 MC2 motors next week with 21.5 the week after. I know Vincent is running the Tekin Gen 3 25.5 and was sandwiched between us the entire VTA A Main on Friday. It looks like the roar specs for 25.5 are good enough to keep any one motor from making a large difference at this point.
> 
> Speaking of my 24k, thanks to JW for getting me a sensor board, that cured my motor's ailment and got me into 2nd place Friday night.


Brozek has been running the Motiv and it is very competitive as well. I agree that all the major name brands should all be identical enough to be considered even.

When I post next weeks results, I will list the motors and chassis everyone is running. That'll be kinda neat.


----------



## jtsbell

For what its worth I have 5 25.5 motors up for sale Novak 40.00 each. If your interested in one let me know and ill bring then down and you can pick the one you want


----------



## Crashing J

big_dave_man said:


> Your best bet is to check with your local hobby shop.  If they don't have anything, try Amain. We have a couple of guys up here using the new V2 Hobbywing and they are plenty fast. (and cheap!)


Have you heard anything about the v10 21.5 motors for USGT?


----------



## 0010

RollingChicane said:


> Hey 0010 - Fast lap on Friday in VTA was 7.8 seconds. Also, on checking your Amp draw: Your multi-meter should have another "socket" to plug your lead into. You will leave the black (com) lead where it normally is but you will need to put the red lead into the Amp socket (ie, not the one that you have it plugged into for when you check your voltage). Set your meter to Amps and then you need to run the meter in series with the positive lead of your battery, meaning, unplug the positive bullet on your battery and stick your lead into the battery terminal and then take your other lead and place it on the bullet that normally plugs into your battery. Essentially, you are having your meter "between" your battery and your bullet that you plug into your battery so the volts and amps runs through your battery.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. If not, I'm sure you can youtube up a video that would explain it better.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info! I think I am having an issue with my meter. I did as you say and configured the meter with the black wire in Com and the red in the 10A unfused port. Set the meter to the 10A setting. The meter read 0.00 - all good so far. I unplugged the red bullet from the battery and inserted the red meter lead into the battery. I then held the black lead to the bullet on the wire. The speed control and receiver did not come on and the meter display changed to -1, some sort of error code, but I don't know why.

I watched a few videos, thinking I did something wrong, but I think I did it just like you explained and the videos showed. I had an extra set of meter leads, so I changed them out to make sure that wasn't the issue. Still nothing. So, at this point I am at a loss as to what is wrong.

For now, I am going to go with the timing as it is, about an 1/8th past 45 on the sticker and see how that works out. I will bring my meter with me to the track and hope that someone there will be able to help on Saturday.

Besides, at this point, I think I need to concentrate on my skills as a driver and car setup. I can worry about pure speed when I have those issues better handled!

I really do appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## 0010

microed said:


> I think last Friday's quick laps for VTA were between 7.9 and 8.1 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this Big Dave. It has been coming up at our track often over the last few weeks and this image makes it quite simple to understand.
> 
> I will say to check carefully that your volt meter is capable of testing up to a 10 amp draw. Some meters max is much lower than that.


Thanks Dave and Ed!


----------



## big_dave_man

microed said:


> Thanks Dave, but if the specs are correct, I don't think that motor is legal. It comes with a 12.5mm rotor and not the VTA legal 12.3.


The Hobbywing is legal. Here is the list of approved 25.5's. 

Spec 25.5 Motors


----------



## jkaetz

0010 said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I am having an issue with my meter. I did as you say and configured the meter with the black wire in Com and the red in the 10A unfused port. Set the meter to the 10A setting. The meter read 0.00 - all good so far. I unplugged the red bullet from the battery and inserted the red meter lead into the battery. I then held the black lead to the bullet on the wire. The speed control and receiver did not come on and the meter display changed to -1, some sort of error code, but I don't know why.
> 
> I watched a few videos, thinking I did something wrong, but I think I did it just like you explained and the videos showed. I had an extra set of meter leads, so I changed them out to make sure that wasn't the issue. Still nothing. So, at this point I am at a loss as to what is wrong.
> 
> For now, I am going to go with the timing as it is, about an 1/8th past 45 on the sticker and see how that works out. I will bring my meter with me to the track and hope that someone there will be able to help on Saturday.
> 
> Besides, at this point, I think I need to concentrate on my skills as a driver and car setup. I can worry about pure speed when I have those issues better handled!
> 
> I really do appreciate your help! Thanks!


For my meter, the diagram is backward. I connect the red wire from the 10A connector on the meter to the battery + and the black wire from the comm connection on the meter to the + on the ESC. I believe my meter would simply read a - amperage number but maybe yours doesn't read at all.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Happened upon these new (so the clerk told me) "Husky" brand rolling tool boxes at Home Depot last night. If you are into R/C airplanes, cars, trucks or boat we all haul gear around. These look like a really nice product if you don't want to build your own. They are about the size of a typical R/C flight box. 25.4"L x 14.7"W x 16.1"H. The main box area is wide open with nice size trays. $49.95 price tag. (Yes, I might even buy one instead of hauling pile of junk in and out each week.)


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


Take a close look....I think this might have been designed by Bruce Wayne Enterprises............


----------



## microed

big_dave_man said:


> The Hobbywing is legal. Here is the list of approved 25.5's.
> 
> Spec 25.5 Motors


I see two Hobbywing motors on the list. One has fixed timing and would be useless for VTA (although it has a 12.3 rotor) and the other one (that you supplied a link to from A-main hobbies) is only sold with a 12.5 rotor according to the info from A-main as well as from the Hobbywing website itself. Therefore as stated in the USVTA rules it would not be legal. This may be something the rules makers need to clarify.

I went to the USVTA rules and checked and here is the defining argument:
"Any ROAR approved 25.5 motor that is on the ROAR list and only 12.3 rotor"

So according to the rules, this motor although ROAR legal, is not legal for USVTA competition.


----------



## microed

Might need to get me one of those tool boxes. Great find Scott!


----------



## big_dave_man

microed said:


> I see two Hobbywing motors on the list. One has fixed timing and would be useless for VTA (although it has a 12.3 rotor) and the other one (that you supplied a link to from A-main hobbies) is only sold with a 12.5 rotor according to the info from A-main as well as from the Hobbywing website itself. Therefore as stated in the USVTA rules it would not be legal. This may be something the rules makers need to clarify.
> 
> I went to the USVTA rules and checked and here is the defining argument:
> "Any ROAR approved 25.5 motor that is on the ROAR list and only 12.3 rotor"
> 
> So according to the rules, this motor although ROAR legal, is not legal for USVTA competition.


I see what you're talking about now. The ROAR site shows it having a 12.3 rotor though? I need to ask one of the guys running it what size rotor it has. 

http://roarracing.org/4rmb/showthre...-NA-XeRUN-V10-Black-G2-PN-30401101-05-31-2016


----------



## microed

big_dave_man said:


> I see what you're talking about now. The ROAR site shows it having a 12.3 rotor though? I need to ask one of the guys running it what size rotor it has.
> 
> SPEC 25.5-Hobbywing NA-XeRUN V10 Black G2-PN:30401101-05/31/2016


Maybe ROAR meant it would legal if you bought a 12.3 rotor and installed that, but that is not what is specified on the page you linked. If that were the case, it would make it one of the more, not least, expensive motors to get.

On page SPEC 25.5-Hobbywing NA-XeRUN V10 Black G2-PN:30401101-05/31/2016 they specify rotor part number 30820007. You look that up on Hobbywing's North America site and it says this about it "XERUN-V10-Roto r-Φ 7-12.5". Everywhere I looked it said this motor is only sold with this size rotor which is a problem for anyone that has already bought one because according to the USVTA rules, it is not legal.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Might need to get me one of those tool boxes. Great find Scott!


I thought so too Ed. I posted it on FB this morning, and a guy already ran out, bought one and filled it up and posted a photo! LOL


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Happened upon these new (so the clerk told me) "Husky" brand rolling tool boxes at Home Depot last night. If you are into R/C airplanes, cars, trucks or boat we all haul gear around. These look like a really nice product if you don't want to build your own. They are about the size of a typical R/C flight box. 25.4"L x 14.7"W x 16.1"H. The main box area is wide open with nice size trays. $49.95 price tag. (Yes, I might even buy one instead of hauling pile of junk in and out each week.)





RollingChicane said:


> Take a close look....I think this might have been designed by Bruce Wayne Enterprises............


Nifty. But does the Bat-box fit in my trunk? I'll have to check those measurements.


----------



## microed

CPW said:


> Nifty. But does the Bat-box fit in my trunk? I'll have to check those measurements.


Or just buy a vehicle that will fit the toolbox.:grin2:


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Nifty. But does the Bat-box fit in my trunk? I'll have to check those measurements.


It has wheels, just tow it behind the car.


----------



## pitchblack26

Do u need 4 or 5 of us to help u get that in your trunk every Friday?


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> Or just buy a vehicle that will fit the toolbox.:grin2:


Better yet, we are RC guys right?!?!?! Surely we can outfit that thing with 4 1/8 scale electric motors and a 6S battery......THEN you can DRIVE it to the track!!!!

BAM, problem solved!!

:woohoo:


----------



## CPW

Rigging it up with motors and a huge batt sounds like the best bet! I'm curious to see one if someone buys it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

CPW said:


> Nifty. But does the Bat-box fit in my trunk? I'll have to check those measurements.


I bought a Bat Box. I'll bring it to the track tonight if you guys want to check it out.


----------



## jtsbell

It looks like Cody don't want to run any more is there some one want to drive my cars full time and go to the big races. Any body that knows me knows that I have some of the best equipment money can buy. Just pm me and we'll talk.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Guys, I'll back for some 1/12 scale action next week. Got the 3rd round of points at JCP tomorrow. Can't wait to get back to the carpet.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Apologies from me to Brian B. For wrecking him towards the beginning of the vta bmain and the subsequent freak out and verbal obscenities when the green car returned the favor for him a few laps later. Looks like I need to take a break from fridays again after bios week to refind perspective as I get caught up in the competitive grinder that is Friday racing and it makes me a not so nice person to be around.


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> Apologies from me to Brian B. For wrecking him towards the beginning of the vta bmain and the subsequent freak out and verbal obscenities when the green car returned the favor for him a few laps later. Looks like I need to take a break from fridays again after bios week to refind perspective as I get caught up in the competitive grinder that is Friday racing and it makes me a not so nice person to be around.


I wouldn't sweat it man, we all can get excited. Racing is competitive, being competitive is in our DNA and its natural for us to want to do well and get frustrated when we struggle or have something taken from us. Stuff happens. I would bet that has happen to everyone at some point.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does the track open at 10 today? I was wanting to get some laps in with my TC and GT cars to shake them down before I head to Snowbirds.


----------



## microed

TEAM PBR said:


> Apologies from me to Brian B. For wrecking him towards the beginning of the vta bmain and the subsequent freak out and verbal obscenities when the green car returned the favor for him a few laps later. Looks like I need to take a break from fridays again after bios week to refind perspective as I get caught up in the competitive grinder that is Friday racing and it makes me a not so nice person to be around.


I think you need to keep coming. I had a blast racing you in the second heat and in the B-main too without incident. You cars are fast and you do a good job driving. The screw-up fairy visits everyone from time to time so I wouldn't let it worry you.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I know it is hard to do some times, but I try not to let what happens in the mains affect my whole night of racing. Often times I have the most fun during qualifying. The best/most fun for me last night was the 1st round in VTA as the skill level in my heat race was varied enough that it gave me plenty of chances to work on passing/defending my line. Second best race was Ed Reynolds letting me drive his Tamiya TA07 in the 2nd round. Not sure if I actually said thanks to Ed as I was too busy critiquing the car's setup. His TA07 has potential to be very fast.

The other thing that really helped me have more fun in VTA was to realize that because of where I put my car IN FRONT of people often leads to accidents where I got taken out. If I'm racing in front of a driver that tends to over-shoot the corners, I will race a different or more defensive line in anticipation of contact. More often than not if I just run tight/clean lines, that person will make a mistake before they accidentally take me out. Even if they do happen to wreck me, I try to remind myself that it is probably karma paying me back for a time I accidentally wrecked someone else.

I realize that there are some nights we just can't have fun racing our own cars. Whether it is an evil setup on the car or other factors that might be distracting us, it can sometimes be hard to have a good day at the track. When I'm having one of those nights, It can be helpful just to step away from our own cars and help someone else. After all, I don't just come to the track to race toy cars. I also come to the track to hang out with my friends.

----------

Nick, thanks for the F1 parts last night. I am sending you a PM with some questions.


----------



## DaveCook

TEAM PBR said:


> Apologies from me to Brian B. For wrecking him towards the beginning of the vta bmain and the subsequent freak out and verbal obscenities when the green car returned the favor for him a few laps later. Looks like I need to take a break from fridays again after bios week to refind perspective as I get caught up in the competitive grinder that is Friday racing and it makes me a not so nice person to be around.


Like others have said, don't worry too much about it and keep racing. Things happen. I would like to clear up the incident with the green car though. I was the driver of the green car, and was about two car lengths behind you when you traction rolled. I filmed this race with my GoPro strapped to my forehead, and the video shows this. This might have been hard to see from your position on the driver's stand. So, I can see how you might have thought that there was contact. Again, please keep racing. We all have our moments.


----------



## TEAM PBR

*Sold*

Well there you go, apologies to the green car guy as well. If anybody is looking to get into the new f1 class I'm gonna sell mine before I even build it. sold sold sold


----------



## Here's Chucky!

TEAM PBR said:


> Well there you go, apologies to the green car guy as well. If anybody is looking to get into the new f1 class I'm gonna sell mine before I even build it. I have a crc wtf1-fc16 kit new in box but I've opened it and a few parts bags and layed parts on my bench but will try to get everything back in proper bags, comes with a set of crc premount tires and an xray front and rear wing. I'd like to sell all of it to someone who'd use it in the new local class for 250. If anyone is interested let me know. I'll bring it to the bios race next friday.


I'll take it if nobody has claimed it yet.


----------



## microed

DaveCook said:


> I was the driver of the green car, and was about two car lengths behind you when you traction rolled. I filmed this race with my GoPro strapped to my forehead, and the video shows this.


:grin2: Put it on YouTube so we can all judge for ourselves. :grin2:

BTW I forgot to say thanks to Gary for the great race we had in the B-main. 

No one has mentioned it, but I thought the track layout was great last Friday. Been a few weeks since I have enjoyed a track that much.


----------



## pitchblack26

Sure would be nice to know if Doug plans on opening early this Friday


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks everyone for encouraging me to keep coming and what not but I'm certain I yelled at the kids marshaling while on the stand. That's not cool and totally uncalled for, and a time out of sorts is in order cause apparently my competitive side makes me a real jerk. I'll fulfill my bios duties this upcoming Friday but then I best take A minute to make sure I know I'm just playing with toy cars again. More apologies go to rolling chicane and his son and the other young man marshaling.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Thanks everyone for encouraging me to keep coming and what not but I'm certain I yelled at the kids marshaling while on the stand. That's not cool and totally uncalled for, and a time out of sorts is in order cause apparently my competitive side makes me a real jerk. I'll fulfill my bios duties this upcoming Friday but then I best take A minute to make sure I know I'm just playing with toy cars again. More apologies go to rolling chicane and his son and the other young man marshaling.


Hey man, no worries at all and no apologies needed! TRUST ME, if anyone is the main offender of being too competitive, it is me. Off the track, I'm as calm and level headed as anyone can be, but for whatever reason, when I get focused on driving, I can be an idiot without even trying. Here is what I think is so cool about our crowd on Friday night, we have at least 30+ different guys with different personalities show up to race every week. And although we all agree they ARE toy cars, there is still an element of competition mixed in with the fun. We have all let our competitive nature come out at times but within a very short amount of time, we all get back to realizing this is for fun and they are toy cars and we all grant each other the grace we all need at times and no one harbors any ill feelings towards each other. 

I can't think of any other scenario that you could throw 30 guys into competition and have them not want to beat each other senseless all the time. So for that reason, we all deserve a pat on the back for being so cool towards each other. Hang in there and know that we would rather have you at the track no matter what than see you take some time off!


----------



## davidl

*Battery*

RCDano you have a PM


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

*FORTY TWO*......That is the speed the Titanic was going when it hit an iceberg, this is the number of the iconic Jackie Robinson, it's the age of Elvis when he died, heck it's also the atomic number of Molybdenum and we all know how important that stuff is.....BUT it is also the record setting number of entries on Friday night for on-road racing!!!! :woohoo:
*
Track Layout*
Thank you Brozek! Thanks to Mr. Brozek, we have 7 awesome new layouts to tryout on Friday nights. Hopefully, gone are the days of the roval and here to stay are true on road courses. The layout was finally too complicated to describe on here so let's just say it had 8 turns, plenty of track width, plenty of room to pass and a great mix of speed and technicality. The more technical the course, it seems to minimize the delta of big motor vs. small motor and closes up the gap on racing. All in all, I would give the track a strong 4.5 out of 5 stars!!

*1/12 Scale*
Although total entries were up, 1/12 scale entries were slightly down. Only 3 drivers showed up to pilot the foam tire missles around the track. BUT, that doesn't mean the competition wasn't great. All three driver posted within 0.06 seconds of each other on their fast lap! As the main progressed, it appeared that Brock had the win in the bag....until he suffered from a diff nut loosening up! Just when it looked like his night was over, he performed a pit stop faster than an F1 crew and got his car back out to finish the race. It was not fast enough to remain in the lead which was surrendered over to Brian K as the ultimate victor with Brock still locking up second and Derek bringing home the third spot.

*Slash*
9 drivers showed up to race in Slash on Friday to battle it out in the 6 person A-main. Shawn took TQ going into the main with Gary and Chris hot on his heals. The main showed 0.02 seconds between the top 3 contenders fast lap which proved to be an awesome race. In the end, the Slash-Master himself came out on top as #1 over a close second place truck of Chris M. and Mike J. working his way past the fastest lap truck of Shawn to take the final third spot. Kudos to Mike for running a clean race!

*USGT*
7 drivers rounded out USGT on Friday night. This class showed the largest spread amongst the competition on Friday night but still yielded excellent racing with the 2nd - 4th place cars all being separated by 0.1 seconds on fast lap! In the end, I was able to bring home the win with Chris M locking up the second spot and Rob P rounding out the podium. 

*VTA*
The final official race of the night was also the largest class of the night. 19, yep you read that right, 19 drivers showed up to battle it out in VTA. We had 3 full heats and tons of close, competitive racing! 8 cars lined up for the Amain event that saw the return of "The Sledgehammer" to the TQ position. There were plenty of position changes from the 2nd spot all the way back to the 8th spot but Lanny was untouchable leading from wire to wire and taking the #1 spot. I was able to lock up the #2 spot over the #3 car of Brian S. It was a fun main with lots of great driving by everyone. Keep reading below for a breakdown of car and motor.

*F1*
We ran exhibition runs for F1 throughout the night to get some good shakedown runs for these challenging cars. JW and Lanny had their cars dialed in and looking great. Brozek had a pretty good looking car as well. Mine....well lets just say it was not good and we will leave it at that! I have a lot of work to do but after a lot of reading this week and a tear down and new set up, I'm expecting to put JW and Lanny a few laps down next week so stay tuned......(not really, I'd be happy if I could just get the car around the track under control!)

*VTA Chassis / Motor / Fast Lap breakdown*


Lanny - AX A800/Novak/8.2
Nick - VBC D07/24K/8.3
Brian - TC3/Novak/8.4
Gary - ARC R11/Novak/8.5
Chris - Xray/24K/8.5
Bryce - Xray/Novak/8.3
Ed - TA07/24K/8.5 
Shawn - Xray/24K/8.5


----------



## jonesy112

*1/12th Scales*

If anyone is looking for any 1/12th scale items, i am selling out of rc and have anything and just about everything you would need to put a super competitive car on the track. I have a X-ray X12 '16 with an aluminum chassis, and an x-ray x12 '15, along with all kinds of spares. 

I can deliver to Indy RC on friday, or bring anything down if anyone is interested. 

PM with any questions or if you are interested. Thanks

Michael


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Gary - ARC R11/Novak/8.5


ARC R10 2015

and I DID have a Novak, but will henceforth have the Trinity 24k.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> *VTA Chassis / Motor / Fast Lap breakdown*
> 
> 
> Ed - TA07/24K/8.5


The TA07 had a Novak in it, but that may not be the case this Friday. :wink2:


----------



## TEAM PBR

With all this motor war talk while my cars are in the impound I'm gonna do a ls swap with a pair of turbos. Do they make nitrous for rc cars? Will need something to keep up with all the gold motors getting thrown down. Looking at the fantom website motor buffet menu looks like you could spend 200 bucks or more on a vta motor if ya really wanted to


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Lanny - AX A800/Novak/8.2
> Nick - VBC D07/24K/8.3
> Brian - TC3/Novak/8.4
> Gary - ARC R11/Novak/8.5



Well, this Friday will be interesting. The hypothesis that money doesn't buy speed will be tested.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Time for some racer's excuses from me...

My VTA car has been pretty good lately, thanks in large part to the people who helped me set the timing on my old Novak 25.5 Ballistic motors. But my car would have been unstoppable if...

- I wouldn't have been running half bald front tires.
- I wouldn't have left my VTA battery in a cold garage/car before race day
- I would have fixed my leaking rear shock.
- I would have got to the track earlier to practice.

And Finally

- I would have won if it hadn't been for those meddling turn marshals (Scooby Doo reference). 

----------

Oh, I did spend a little money last week. Got a sweet deal on a TC3 parts car to setup for VTA.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Well, this Friday will be interesting. The hypothesis that money doesn't buy speed will be tested.


Meaning that if money buys speed that your 24K should put you at the top?


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Meaning that if money buys speed that your 24K should put you at the top?


I haven't changed anything else. No setup changes. No gearing changes. Just Boss motor out, 24K in. Did that on purpose.

If I pick up .1 or .2 (compared to you and Brian) then I know it is motor. 

My driving certainly didn't get any better...

P.S. I left is at stock timing, which appears to be 50. What is everyone else running?


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> I haven't changed anything else. No setup changes. No gearing changes. Just Boss motor out, 24K in. Did that on purpose.


24k weighs at least 16-17 grams less than any of the novak generarion variations so be sure you didn't go underweight with this change or we'll have to call you a cheater.


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> 24k weighs at least 16-17 grams less than any of the novak generarion variations so be sure you didn't go underweight with this change or we'll have to call you a cheater.


That's great news as I've been running about 40 grams overweight!

Edit: I just weighed the car. I'm down to 1466. If I replace the screws with aluminum and eliminate some wire, I can get down to 1450. I guess that I have made another slight change.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I haven't changed anything else. No setup changes. No gearing changes. Just Boss motor out, 24K in. Did that on purpose.
> 
> If I pick up .1 or .2 (compared to you and Brian) then I know it is motor.
> 
> P.S. I left is at stock timing, which appears to be 50. What is everyone else running?


Makes perfect sense to me. I should be a good baseline for you this week as I did not change a thing on my car.

I have my timing at 56° as an FYI


----------



## RollingChicane

It's that mid-week point again, time to start thinking about what you need to do to get your cars ready for Friday. Remember that this is a BIOS race week so bring out all your skill for the equal class!

*Maintenance Reminder:*

As often as I post stuff about maintenance, you would think I would actually be more disciplined than what I am.....Two weeks ago I was struggling with handling about half way through the race and drove terrible and finishing further down the order than what I wanted. After going through the car the next day, I quickly saw that my right rear lower suspension arm had come completely off the rear mount thanks to an MIA screw. I tossed a screw in there and patted myself on the back for "fixing" the car. This past week, my car was good but just didn't quite feel up to snuff of where it should be. Thanks to the suggestion of LS, I put the car on the set up station the next day and found the car to be an "out-of-whack" mess. I probably spent an hour total dialing the car back to where I wanted it on all four corners and found a couple other minor issues during that process.

The take-away I'm hoping to communicate is that I _think_ I drive mostly crash free a lot of the time (except for when display "Dukes of Hazzard-like" techniques and jump a disk and take out Rob P and keep going.....) so I never expected my car to be a mess. Apparently minor hits tweak stuff and just general wear and tear gets your car "out-of-whack". Take a few minutes if you can and look over your car and double check where all the settings are before you hit the track.

If anyone needs help, I'll have my board and set up station on Friday so we can check out a car if anyone needs help.

See ya all on Friday!


----------



## jtsbell

Brian Smith are you going to be there Friday night if so do you want to run my VBC cars?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Brian Smith will be happy to drive a VBC on Friday.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Brian Smith will be happy to drive a VBC on Friday.


Got quiet on here after that...
So in my best fake Russian accent stealing a line from The Hunt for Red October
"Captin scared em out of the water"


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Brian Smith will be happy to drive a VBC on Friday.


I'm predicting you will be deadly with the VBC's!! I'm a huge fan of the VBC's and I know Captain Jack has top notch equipment!

VBC's will have a decent presence in VTA. I know that Charlie, Tony, Captain Jack and I all run the VBC chassis in VTA.


----------



## jtsbell

I have the new DO9 but haven't got it together yet


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> I have the new DO9 but haven't got it together yet


I would LOVE to see it when you have it built. Looks like a fantastic chassis and seems to be doing quite well at big races in the ETS.


----------



## 0010

*Looking for suggestions...*

Rolling Chicane, thanks for posting the VTA times. That is a big help to me. 

I had a fast lap on Saturday of 9.1, and while I felt like the car was balanced and easy enough to drive, it did't feel like it was down in the track, really grabbing ahold. I was running a 4.05 FDR. Have no idea if that was correct, or close, or way off. 

I think I need to get the car rolling over a bit more in the turns. Running AE blue springs on the front and silver on the rear. Is that too stiff? Not stiff enough? Should I look to lower the roll center?

It is also currently setup with the front having a spool and the rear a ball dif.... 

I know this isn't the best place to ask, but I don't think I can race this weekend, so hoping for help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crispy

Bringing Dean tonight. He would appreciate having other kids and/or noobs to race with.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Bringing Dean tonight. He would appreciate having other kids and/or noobs to race with.


No kids on my end, sorry.


----------



## RollingChicane

0010 said:


> Rolling Chicane, thanks for posting the VTA times. That is a big help to me.
> 
> I had a fast lap on Saturday of 9.1, and while I felt like the car was balanced and easy enough to drive, it did't feel like it was down in the track, really grabbing ahold. I was running a 4.05 FDR. Have no idea if that was correct, or close, or way off.
> 
> I think I need to get the car rolling over a bit more in the turns. Running AE blue springs on the front and silver on the rear. Is that too stiff? Not stiff enough? Should I look to lower the roll center?
> 
> It is also currently setup with the front having a spool and the rear a ball dif....
> 
> I know this isn't the best place to ask, but I don't think I can race this weekend, so hoping for help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey 0010,

I think your FDR is probably pretty close. I wouldn't look to change that up too much right now, at least until you get the car handling the way you want. 

As far as springs go, I like to have my cars pretty soft. For me (and I'm sure there are some that might disagree) but I like the softer springs because they seem to take a bit of edge off the initial turn in but the give much more grip through the corner. I looked at the AE spring rates and compared them to mine. If you could get your hands on 4 silver and 4 green, that should set you up with the springs to get the car where you want for VTA. Assuming you have the weight of your car at 1450, I'd try the silvers all the way around as a starting point. Then swap to green all the way around and see how much different the car feels. From there, you can decide if you want a combination of silver / green or equal springs all around.

As far as roll center goes...What chassis are you running?

For VTA, I would definitely go with a gear diff up front and run 2.5 Million CST. In the back, you can run 2K as a starting point. This will allow the car to get into the corner and through the corner smoother with more corner speed. Also, so long as your rear grip is sufficient, try to run 2.5° of rear toe or less.

Lastly, new VTA tires can be pretty slick when new. I'd definitely burn an entire battery pack running new tires on the most abrasive concrete that you can find (sidewalk outside of Indy RC would work fine). I also try to continually coat my tires in Goo Gone and put them in a sealed back for 1-2 weeks (I apply the Goo Gone every night and reseal the bag) when they are new but run them during practice as much as possible to get them broken in. If your tires are not broken in and are still new, you won't really feel the full benefits of the changes above until they are broken in. 

Also, if you want to come out on a Friday night, I and/or others would be happy to help you get your car dialed in.

Good luck.


----------



## Crashing J

Does anyone know if Doug is opening early today?


----------



## jtsbell

I will be there at 5 Brian.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> Does anyone know if Doug is opening early today?


He has not said anything to me this week. (Occasionally he does to let people know he will be in early here and on FB.)


----------



## CPW

The only problem with the BIO race is that when you marshall it, you want to watch your teammate. I'm very sorry to the green team for spacing out and not doing my job. My bad!

I had fun driving BIO round 2 from 10th to 4th. Fun!

One of these days I won't have to leave early and will drive a main again, lol.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun night last night. PitchBlack's win was a good un'!

Video: 

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t43.1792-2/16407972_106654213183969_6311656966359875584_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNCwidmVuY29kZV90YWciOiJzdmVfaGQifQ%3D%3D&rl=1500&vabr=711&oh=0489a448dd1653ee3b0b92ae45275a07&oe=588CE472


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some photo of the evening:


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Fun night last night. PitchBlack's win was a good un'!
> 
> Video:
> 
> https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t43.1792-2/16407972_106654213183969_6311656966359875584_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNCwidmVuY29kZV90YWciOiJzdmVfaGQifQ%3D%3D&rl=1500&vabr=711&oh=0489a448dd1653ee3b0b92ae45275a07&oe=588CE472


I get an "URL signature expired" error when I click on the link.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I get an "URL signature expired" error when I click on the link.


Sorry. Maybe it's best to just go to the Indy RC Facebook page to view it. You don't have to be a Facebook member. It's a public page: www.facebook.com/IndyRC


----------



## crispy

*I learned something from my son last night...*

... and I thought I'd share. 

In talking with him on the way home I was re-explaining racing etiquette and how to race without interfering with the leaders. He said to me "But Dad, if I don't race with anyone I won't have any fun."

Wham!

He was right. Absolutely 100% right.

I think we (adults) should make it a point to tell the young-uns to race everyone hard and have as much fun as they want. Slash results aren't important. Us old farts can still race each other even if it means struggling mightily to get around them. 

This morning I told him to race as hard as he wants and be as tough to pass as he wants, especially in the qualifying heats. In the main, as long as he tries to not ruin someone's race, he can still race hard.

Hopefully you all agree.


----------



## RollingChicane

Did anyone get pics of the BIOS race main?


----------



## crispy

*Anyone watching Daytona 24?*

The GT classes are what USGT should emulate.

Ford GT
Corvette C7R
Porsche 911 RSR
Ferrari 488 GTE
BMW M6
Audi R8
Mercedes AMG GT3
Acura NSX
Lamborghini Huracan
Aston Martin Vantage
Lexus RTF GT3

That's a lot of great looking GT cars. 

USGT should allow Prototype bodies, but they get to run a 17.5. So we can have a dual class race!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Did anyone get pics of the BIOS race main?


I was in full fuel save mode at the end. Last ten laps I went to 80% throttle. Last two laps the car was at 50% speed. No battery left. I felt like Alexander Rossi. Chuck told me to run at 90% from the get go but I didn't listen. I was full throttle until the end of the straight followed by hard braking. I guess that won't work next time.

Did anyone else run out of "gas"?

And what happened to Pink? Did you guys forget to charge your battery?


----------



## Crashing J

A huge thanks to Nick for taking the time to help me with the setup on my USGT. I had a blast battling for 2nd in the B Main. My fast lap was 8.769 and Bryce's was 8.760.That was some of the most fun I've had racing in awhile. Well, that is, until I cut a corner too short and destroyed an A-arm.

Hopefully I'll be able to make it next week!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BIO Race results direct from Doug.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We watched a lot of the 24 Hours at Daytona race. My favorite part was when they were running at night. The lights were super cool. Wondering how to recreate the digital readout on the side of the cars.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We watched a lot of the 24 Hours at Daytona race. My favorite part was when they were running at night. The lights were super cool. Wondering how to recreate the digital readout on the side of the cars.


There was once talk of having an endurance race at Indy RC with the overhead lights off and only LEDs affixed to the cars to light the way. I think that would be a blast. Make it multi-round, some with lights on, some off.

I agree with you Scott, those are some awesome looking cars in the 24. LED light technology has taken things to a whole different level.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Night race would be cool. 

Have you guys seen the new F1 from Team Associated? RC10F6:

https://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/RC10F6/Factory_Team/

https://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/RC10F6/Factory_Team/pictures_videos/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great video on the RC10F6:


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Great video on the RC10F6:
> 
> https://youtu.be/dgUz44UGGxc



We are getting one at Hobbytown (north) as soon as we can. Put your orders in now. We already have the tires and wings in stock. If you want to get a CRC chassis, let me know and I will order it now.


----------



## 1/12th

Tony you have p.m.


----------



## TEAM PBR

1/12th said:


> Tony you have p.m.


Returned, can get ya going.

Crispy, as for team pink Friday I guess I didn't get the battery charged or grabbed the wrong battery, I had got caught up watching the vta main then thrashed to get the car on track.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Another great turn out! I counted 44 entries NOT including the BIOS class which is another Friday night record! Keep these numbers coming out in force, the more folks show up, the more people around your skill level there are to race!!! 

*Track Layout*
Although it was not a Brozek layout, the track was still pretty good. It was a simply road course that left plenty of room to pass and not “pucker” sections. There were 7 turns including the infield carpet area of a large rolling 180° turn. Although it was a true road course, it was not very technical. All in all, I would give it 3.5 out of 5 stars.
*
1/12 Scale*
We had 6 entries show up for 1/12 scale with a surprise visit by Jonesy. Although he is “officially” retiring from the RC addition (we’ll see about that……) he couldn’t bow out before coming to our track and throwing down and awesome performance. Jonesy took the win over David L who finished second along with Kenyon nailing down the final podium position.

*Slash*
8 racers tested their SCT on-road skills with their Slashes. Shawn was putting up a fight for the Slashmaster and took TQ over Gary. But…true to his dominating form, Gary managed to pull of the win over the faster truck of Shawn in the Main. Shawn finished second and Mr. Consistent Mike J. brought home the #3 spot.

*USGT*
14 rubber tire wonders rounded out USGT on Friday night. A surprise visit by another top level racer, Cody W, proved to round out USGT with a fleet of top notch drivers capable of bringing home the win. But true to form, Lanny managed to TQ and bring home the win. I was able to lock up the #2 spot over David L. in the #3 spot. Honorable mention goes to Cody W for landing the #4 spot on unfamiliar carpet. The top 4 drivers were within 0.2 of fast lap which proved for some great racing allowing ANYONE to capitalize if another driver made a mistake.

*VTA*
18 racers filled out VTA which was our second largest crowd that I can remember. Three heats sorted out the fastest of the fastest drivers. Matt and Steve bumped from the C main. Ed and John bumped from the B main. Chris M. took TQ in a hotly contested main over Chuck who fielded an awesome fleet of cars. The top 3 cars all traded spots during the 8 minute main and not only showed nerves of steel but also courtesy to each other with clean driving and respect when an incident occurred. With all three drivers neck and neck, Chris was out front when I got into his car and turned him. While we waited to get things going, Chuck took over the lead and tried to hold off the charge by both Chris and I. With less than a minute left, we closed to his bumper and barely made it across the line when the buzzer sounded. It all came down to one, high pressure lap for the win. Chuck drove a tight line BUT opened the door ever so slightly on the second to the last turn and Chris pounced to his inside and pulled up to his door. Chuck knew if he pinched the 2nd place car on the last turn, it would surely take them both out and gave Chris room to race. At the strip, Chris edged chuck out by 0.1 seconds at the strip to take the win! Chuck wrapped up 2nd and I brought home the #3 spot while watching it all unfold a couple feet in front of me! AWESOME racing boys!!

*Chassis / Fast Lap*

Chris – Xray – 8.8
Chuck – Awesomatix – 8.7
Nick – VBC – 8.7
John – Yokomo or Xray (not sure which one he was running) – 8.8
Brian – VBC – 8.7
Ed – TA07 (?) – 9.0
Gary – ARC – 9.0 (So what is your verdict? Does money buy speed?)
Bryce – Xray – 9.1


----------



## pitchblack26

Honorable mention to Gary for putting it to us in the BIOS main. He had a lap on the entire field. It looks like 3 slash drivers ended up on the podium.....might be something to that......hmmm


----------



## crispy

BIO race is just like Slash. Flat out speed is irrelevant. All traffic management.


----------



## RollingChicane

*BIOS Race Results*

Sorry for the late post for the BIOS Main... I'm running a bit behind.

We are going to have to come up with a new name for Gary....He might become the BIOSLASH-Master, or maybe BM for short. Or, maybe the BS Master. That one might work too. >

I'm just kidding Gary, but what I'm not kidding about is the spanking Gary laid down on the field in the team yellow car. It was a blast racing with all the other equal cars. Battery management and clean driving was the ticket for success in the BIOS race and Gary topped everyone and brought home the win. Hot on his heals was the intimidating team Black car with Team white in close pursuit. Shout out to teams Blue, Gray and Gold for posting points during the main.

For overall standings, Team Black is in the lead with Team White lurking 1 point back and team yellow 1 point behind yellow. Great job guys!!

Total standings are as follows:

Black
White
Yellow
Pink
Gold
Blue
Gray
Orange
Green
Red


----------



## crispy

Interestingly, my Grandfather's name was Bernard Milhous Crispin. So family members thought they were cute when they called him BM also.

So, technically I'd be BM II.

I'm out of town for the March race so I am racing the February BIO main. So I'll get to run with the other group next time.


----------



## pitchblack26

I think BS fits u better


----------



## ThrottleKing

Lmao!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, Gary does seem to have started a "movement" at the track.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Traxxas just released this new 1/10th scale ON-Road car! Ford GT body. Man, didn't see that coming!

Looks like a winner for entry level racing. If they can do for ON-Road racing what they've done for off-road, I say great!



















Great looking body!










HERE'S A LINK TO THE TRAXXA PRODUCT PAGE:

https://traxxas.com/products/landing/ford-gt/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ford%20GT%20Launch%20-%20CSM&utm_content=Ford%20GT%20Launch%20-%20CSM+CID_42de8394443462e67304ee1d907e4976&utm_source=Campaign%20Monitor%20E%20Blasts&utm_term=New%20Traxxas%20Ford%20GT%20with%20All-new%204-Tec%2020%20AWD%20chassis


----------



## crispy

Boom!

That's what the Saturday racing should be based on. 

BIO cars for next year too.

Awesome.

Any price?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Boom!
> 
> That's what the Saturday racing should be based on.
> 
> BIO cars for next year too.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Any price?


"About $300" their website says.


----------



## crispy

Maybe I'll buy one and run it in the outlaw race???


----------



## TEAM PBR

That should be a new stock spec class for Friday night and Saturday afternoon. Box stock with basic suspension tuning and gearing only. Kit tires only. And body wise say so long as it don't have a big goofy wing like a usgt car or 17.5tc etc it's legal or even stick with just the GT body cause they will sell a clear version and most would paint their scheme or color anyway. Only thing that'd kill it would be the crowd that's like but I want to run this esc or this motor, or I want to run foam tires etc. there's other classes for that but something that could be really spec and lead to the other classes has been desperately needed in onroad cause tt01 seems to have cancerous rules or people or something that seems to drive guys away after a while rather than retain them and move them up. If this car can do for onroad what slash has done for offroad for years prepare for full pit spaces on whatever day they're willing to run it.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> BIO cars for next year too.


Wish they could have been the BIO cars for this year, although with that motor I think they are going to be too fast for a track the size of IndyRC to put on a good race.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> Wish they could have been the BIO cars for this year, although with that motor I think they are going to be too fast for a track the size of IndyRC to put on a good race.


 I think it'll be ok. Much like slash you'll have newbs geared for speed crashing all over the place but then you'll have guys gear em down and make em driveable or just learn throttle control etc. Alot of guys in offroad slashes will run 86 spur and 15t pinion. I've ran a slash race at indy rc with a 90 tooth spur and 13tooth pinion before and I could hold it wide open and suprinsgly did well as the faster ones find themselves seeing the bottom side of their truck too much so I really think the smarter newbs get they'll either get a better handle on throttle control or gear it to make it more friendly to drive and really that's kinda the idea. The hard part will be then having alot of us go oh that looks like fun cause it will be and dropping down into that class and running all the newbs off as is what I suspect happens with most attempts to get new blood in onroad. So might I suggest a novice class if this becomes a class with a 3 win breakout to the regular class so if someone wins 3 novice traxxas ford GT car races then they have to race with the Friday night regulars or Saturday veterans etc from then on but the novice winner always gets a bump to the point of the regular class amain that way they can gauge themselves against the go fast crowd. I believe had we done that with onroad slash it would've had better crossover results from offroad night and a larger contingent of kids that would still be racing.


----------



## jkaetz

Looks great, I'd love to see it around 200 - 250. The speeds shouldn't be terrible, by my calculations we get close to 22 - 24mph on the high speed sections of the track in USGT.


----------



## crispy

Being a Traxxas True Believer, I'm going to get one. 

At a minimum I can show up and race the outlaw race on Saturday.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

I think there was a football game or something over the weekend that might have drawn some attention, but I'm fairly certain that it couldn't compare to the awesome night of racing at Indy RC Raceway on Friday night! It was a blast racing with 40 total entries across 4 classes on a great layout. Speaking of the great layout.......(perfect lead in)

*Track Layout*
What a fantastic layout we had on Friday night. It was another Brozek design and was fun, fast, technical, challenging and utilized virtually 100% of the track area while providing room to pass and no "pucker points". The track had a great mix of high speed and low speed sections to keep the competition fairly close with 8 different corners and a good mix of left vs right hand turns. All in all, I'd give it 4.75 out of 5!! Thanks for your design work Brozek, great job!

*F1*
Four drivers fielded F1 cars on Friday night as a fun exhibition class. These little F1 cars are powered by 25.5 motors, have a 1050g weight limit and blinky ESC's on rubber tires and they are FAST! Id say straight line speed is equivalent to the USGT but the corners are slower due to the nature of the F1 cars. They run nearly identical times as VTA on our track but have a very different and challenging handling characteristic and are fun to drive. Lanny easily took the number one spot, I clinched the number two spot while Brozek locked in the three spot over David C. who finished fourth BUT arguably had a car that coulda/shoulda been in the number two spot. It was fun racing these cars and we need more of you that have them to bring them out!!

*Slash*
Seven drivers fielded the SCT machines from Traxxas. Sharn finally laid down the massive smack of his Slash by TQ'ing and taking the win by a convincing margin over the rest of the field. Mike J. and his Banana yellow Slash continues his consistent podium finishes by edging out Gary for the #2 spot, forcing the Slashmaster to settle for the #3 spot inspite of having the fastest lap of the main. Truthfully, the Slash main was a blast to watch with incredible sportsmanship and tons of laughs. You guys are awesome!!

*USGT*
I'm telling you what, other than the Sledgehammer, there is some killer competition in USGT from 11 drivers on Friday night. Lanny continued his world domination of greatness and perfect driving and just plain smashed the rest of us, but from the #2 spot to #7 spot, everyone's cars were capable of throwing down several fast and consistent laps. All it took was for anyone in the 2-5 spot to have a small wreck and the total order would have changed. I was able to lock in the #2 spot with Jason hot on my heals and just barely ahead of Vincent. Vincent's car was on speed overdose and was a missle early on in the main. Congrats to Jason and Vincent for fielding excellent cars, capable of finishing higher up on the podium.
*
VTA*
18 drivers fielded VTA cars on Friday night which continues to be our biggest class each week. With a loaded main full of 8 cars, all of which were capable of pulling off the win, I somehow managed to TQ. The buzzer sounded and my bumper was way to full of Brian S for the first minute or so! I was able to keep clean and tight lines and didn't allow any room for Brian to stick his nose in which forced him to try some unconventional lines, ultimately leading to a few bobbles and allowing me to stretch out to a bit of a lead. Brian, Vincent, Shawn, Brian B, Gary, Jason and Ed (for 11 laps) were all wheeling fast machines, capable of the win but at the stripe, I pulled into the #1 spot, Brian S was in the #2 spot and Vincent was in the #3 spot. The racing was fun and fast with only 0.2 seconds between the fastest to the slowest fast lap in the main. Great clean racing boys!
*
Chassis / Motor / Fast Lap*


Nick - VBC - 24K - 8.1
Brian - TC3 - Novak - 8.0
Vincent - TC7(?) - ??? - 8.2
Shawn - Xray - 24K - 8.2
Brozek - A800 - 24K - 8.1
Gary - ARC - 24K - 8.3
Jason - ARC - 24K - 8.3
Ed - TA07 - Fantom - 8.2


----------



## RollingChicane

*Snowbirds*

Quick shout out to JW for bringing home the #2 finish in USGT down at Snowbirds this past weekend. Snowbirds is the arguably the largest race in the country and draws the biggest competition in the nation. 

JW used his Xray and Trinity power to outlast everyone but one competitor to lock in the #2 spot in USGT! He qualified 8th in F1 amongst wicked competition but managed to blow out his spur gear at the start of the main thanks to the incredible Trinity power he uses. 

Great Job JW!!


----------



## TEAM PBR

I think I saw throttleking was well within the top 20 of a huge 17.5 class of over 60 racers as well if I remember seeing the results right. So congrats and thanks for representing our area well nationally. Also locally we have been seeing alot of new faces and some old faces we haven't seen regularly in a while and I think that speaks volumes to the quality racing that's going on and cooperation in helping each other out. I was still on my self imposed racing ban this last week but did come out to practice and help out one of our new racers a little, though I might have been more of a hindrance.


----------



## crispy

If those lap times were from the A main, I was running my Spec-R R2 with a Boss.

In other words, same as my ARC.

Geesh...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I making room in my pit bag so I need to sell off some stuff. Got 5 motors up for grabs. 2x 21.5 and 3x 17.5 All have Turquoise high torque rotors 1450 or better. All of them good and run well. $40 each


----------



## Matt P.

ThrottleKing said:


> I making room in my pit bag so I need to sell off some stuff. Got 5 motors up for grabs. 2x 21.5 and 3x 17.5 All have Turquoise high torque rotors 1450 or better. All of them good and run well. $40 each


ThrottleKing,

You have a PM.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like I've got family obligations Friday night this week. But that's good for you guys. Someone else will have to opportunity to win the A Mains. ?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

World of Wheels is Friday, Saturday, Sunday this weekend. https://autorama.com/attend/indianapolis/

Its supposed to be a Dukes of Hazzard reunion with Tom Wopat and Catherine Bach and one of the real General Lee's. (There are some PC Lee's out there with no flag. Silly)

If you haven't been before, Its a lot of eye candy. Tickets are $18 I think this year. We're going on Saturday.

https://autorama.com/attend/indianapolis/#celebrities


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you want to do some RC stuff on Sunday, the annual "Dual in the Pool" fast electric racing is at Brownsburg High School starting at noon. The Indy Admirals rent out the natatorium from 12 noon to 3 PM. 30 minutes of racing, then 30 minutes of scale boats. Back and forth. Its a lot of fun. No cost. The club has 8 tugboats that guests can run. Fast electric boats are kept to 2S so they don't fly out of the pool. It gets crazy even with 2S. Come in Door #10 on the NW side of the high school. Here are directions to get there: http://www.indyadmirals.org/DIRECTIONS_TO_BROWNSBURG_HIGH_SCHOOL.pdf


----------



## 0010

RollingChicane said:


> Hey 0010,
> 
> I think your FDR is probably pretty close. I wouldn't look to change that up too much right now, at least until you get the car handling the way you want.
> 
> As far as springs go, I like to have my cars pretty soft. For me (and I'm sure there are some that might disagree) but I like the softer springs because they seem to take a bit of edge off the initial turn in but the give much more grip through the corner. I looked at the AE spring rates and compared them to mine. If you could get your hands on 4 silver and 4 green, that should set you up with the springs to get the car where you want for VTA. Assuming you have the weight of your car at 1450, I'd try the silvers all the way around as a starting point. Then swap to green all the way around and see how much different the car feels. From there, you can decide if you want a combination of silver / green or equal springs all around.
> 
> As far as roll center goes...What chassis are you running?
> 
> For VTA, I would definitely go with a gear diff up front and run 2.5 Million CST. In the back, you can run 2K as a starting point. This will allow the car to get into the corner and through the corner smoother with more corner speed. Also, so long as your rear grip is sufficient, try to run 2.5° of rear toe or less.
> 
> Lastly, new VTA tires can be pretty slick when new. I'd definitely burn an entire battery pack running new tires on the most abrasive concrete that you can find (sidewalk outside of Indy RC would work fine). I also try to continually coat my tires in Goo Gone and put them in a sealed back for 1-2 weeks (I apply the Goo Gone every night and reseal the bag) when they are new but run them during practice as much as possible to get them broken in. If your tires are not broken in and are still new, you won't really feel the full benefits of the changes above until they are broken in.
> 
> Also, if you want to come out on a Friday night, I and/or others would be happy to help you get your car dialed in.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info! I actually made it to the race on 27th. I was the one running the orange and silver Firebird. I didn't have my best night! I finished 18th out of 18, I think. Brian Smith and Captain Jack (I think) helped out a bunch that night, but I just didn't have any parts to really make adjustments with. Brian helped set the droop and suggested a change to the rear camber, which I did.

Since then, I have switched to silver springs in the front and green in the rear. I also followed your suggestions on using Goo Gone on the tires. I was skeptical at first, because in my experience Goo Gone makes stuff slick, but man something happens in that bag! I was afraid it was just going to stick to the carpet and not go anywhere!

I am running a TC4 club racer, as I wanted something I could run in VTA or Outlaw on Saturday. I know I won't be terribly competitive in VTA with that chassis, but I don't think that will be the main reason I'm not on the podium for a long time! So, at this point, I am kinda stuck with a front spool and a rear ball diff. 

I ran the car in the outlaw class this past weekend and was able to win the main with it. It was driving on rails, or at least it felt like it to me. My fast lap was an 8.7, I think. So, I am still .5 second off of Friday night times. I'm not sure where I am loosing that time. I'm sure my driving has a lot to do with it, and I need a lot more consistency. But I can't shake the feeling that the car can be better, I just have no frame of reference for what it should be able to do. I don't like a car with a lot of over-steer, but I also know that loose is fast, so I have to find the right balance for my driving style, then work on my style to make it fit a faster setup. I am still bewildered by the many different adjustments and what will make it do what I want it to do. 

I don't think I have my motor timing right yet, either. My meter won't pass through enough juice to even power up the receiver when I try to put it in line with the hot wire. I ran a 3.92 FDR last Saturday, and I don't think my temps ever got over 120. At one point, on the 27th, I was as low as 3.75 and temps were up around 160 and the car felt slower. I have a better fan now, but I haven't tried that gear ratio again yet.


----------



## CPW

0010 said:


> Thanks for the info! I actually made it to the race on 27th. I was the one running the orange and silver Firebird. I didn't have my best night! I finished 18th out of 18, I think. Brian Smith and Captain Jack (I think) helped out a bunch that night, but I just didn't have any parts to really make adjustments with. Brian helped set the droop and suggested a change to the rear camber, which I did.
> 
> Since then, I have switched to silver springs in the front and green in the rear. I also followed your suggestions on using Goo Gone on the tires. I was skeptical at first, because in my experience Goo Gone makes stuff slick, but man something happens in that bag! I was afraid it was just going to stick to the carpet and not go anywhere!
> 
> I am running a TC4 club racer, as I wanted something I could run in VTA or Outlaw on Saturday. I know I won't be terribly competitive in VTA with that chassis, but I don't think that will be the main reason I'm not on the podium for a long time! So, at this point, I am kinda stuck with a front spool and a rear ball diff.
> 
> I ran the car in the outlaw class this past weekend and was able to win the main with it. It was driving on rails, or at least it felt like it to me. My fast lap was an 8.7, I think. So, I am still .5 second off of Friday night times. I'm not sure where I am loosing that time. I'm sure my driving has a lot to do with it, and I need a lot more consistency. But I can't shake the feeling that the car can be better, I just have no frame of reference for what it should be able to do. I don't like a car with a lot of over-steer, but I also know that loose is fast, so I have to find the right balance for my driving style, then work on my style to make it fit a faster setup. I am still bewildered by the many different adjustments and what will make it do what I want it to do.
> 
> I don't think I have my motor timing right yet, either. My meter won't pass through enough juice to even power up the receiver when I try to put it in line with the hot wire. I ran a 3.92 FDR last Saturday, and I don't think my temps ever got over 120. At one point, on the 27th, I was as low as 3.75 and temps were up around 160 and the car felt slower. I have a better fan now, but I haven't tried that gear ratio again yet.


If you are .5 off of the Friday night fast lap, you are doing very well. A bunch of us are .5 off of the top few drivers. :wink2: Gaining that .5 is almost all driving.

If you will be there tomorrow, I always have my meter which does well for setting timing. If you use 4mm bullet connectors on your batteries, even better, as I have a custom 4mm bullet "jump" wire to put the meter in series.


----------



## 0010

CPW said:


> If you are .5 off of the Friday night fast lap, you are doing very well. A bunch of us are .5 off of the top few drivers. :wink2: Gaining that .5 is almost all driving.
> 
> If you will be there tomorrow, I always have my meter which does well for setting timing. If you use 4mm bullet connectors on your batteries, even better, as I have a custom 4mm bullet "jump" wire to put the meter in series.


CPW, thanks! I will be there tonight. Hope to see you there.


----------



## CPW

Want to buy:

Any cheap, decent servo
Any Spektrum receiver
A nice blinky mode ESC, e.g. Hobbywing Xerun stock spec

Anyone?


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Want to buy:
> 
> Any cheap, decent servo
> Any Spektrum receiver
> A nice blinky mode ESC, e.g. Hobbywing Xerun stock spec
> 
> Anyone?


Asking if people have the above items or recommendations for what/where to get said items?


----------



## CPW

Oh sorry, I guess I wasn't very clear, was I?

I was asking if anyone had these items used and wanted to part with them. I figured I ask before went and bought them new for a 1988-ish vintage RC10 (well, the ESC is for VTA.)

Worth a shot... Thanks!


----------



## pitchblack26

The 21.5 motor ran well Friday night Mr Ward. Mechanical issues took me out of any contention but the motor was plenty fast.....thx again


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Our turn out continues to be pretty high on Friday night, again posting 49 entries across 5 classes. We are at more than a solid month of >40 entries, keep it up boys! Also, we are seeing new racers show up and return which is good for out hobby. 

*Track Layout*
The track on Friday night was an 8 turn layout that was fun and challenging to drive with a good mix of high speed and low speed with the bias probably leaning a bit to the slow side with the majority of the corners being sharp and tight. I'll do my best to qualify the following couple of statements...... The track was fun and challenging to drive and push hard without making mistakes. Everyone battled turning fast laps without rolling over on the dots. So, from a pure single car run standpoint, the track was fun. From a Heat and Main perspective, I really believe the track was lacking room. The track was so tight and narrow, there simply was not room to pass. It was way too easy to hold off a much faster car with no way around the car in front of you unless that driver let you by or wrecked. From direct personal experience, in a main, I was 0.4 sec faster than the car in front of me who was having fun trying to keep me behind them and I was cramming the brakes on every corner and only going partial throttle and I could not get past until the wrecked. I also intentionally raced hard in front of Lanny in a heat, knowing he was much faster than me and so long as I ran a clean line, there was NO room or way he could pass me clean. So, for that reason, I am giving the layout a 3.5 out of 5 stars. Fun layout to drive, but poor layout for racing. Hope I explained that well enough to justify the 3.5 rating.

*F1*
This was the smallest class of the night with 4 racers trying to sort out their cars but was definitely fun and challenging to drive. Lanny bested the field with his Roche F1 by a very large margin with me, Dave and Brian finishing in said order. These cars are a challenge to get to handle well but when that perfect setup is found, they are a blast, rivaling times close to USGT!
*
1/12 Scale*
5 drivers lined up to put massive grip on the track with these foam tire rockets on Friday night. Tony F. gave David L. all he could handle in the heats and the main with David making a pass on the last lap and taking the win by 0.2 seconds at the stripe despite the faster laps across the average range by Tony. Dan R. brought home the #3 spot showing a VERY competitive and capable car as well. Great racing guys!

*Slash*
11 Drivers battled it out on the narrow course in Slash across an A and B main. Shawn took the TQ from the Slash Master and set things up for an epic A-main. The racing was incredible AND entertaining but at the final buzzer, the Slash Master Gary brought home the win, followed by Chris M. who had to bump in from the B-main and Shawn rounding out the podium. Shout out to Charlie for a 4th place finish!! His new paint job must have done the trick for him!!

*USGT *
10 drivers lined up for a shoot out in the USGT mains with David L and Vincent locking up the front row. It was an 8 minute battle full of traffic challenges, roll overs and body tucks that had the potential to ruin races but it seemed that everyone had an equal amount of challenges which kept the racing super tight. With the exception of 1 car, all others were within 0.3 of each other, keeping the field close enough for a great finish. Friday night belonged to David L. because just line in 1/12th scale, he held off the faster car across all averages to take the win by nearly one second at the stripe. I finished second and Vincent finished a close third. Shout out to Shawn for a great 4th place run.

*VTA*
Battle of the night was in VTA across 3 mains. With the exception of one driver, the whole field was within 0.2 seconds.....That one driver was none other than Lanny who posted a NASTY 7.4 second VTA lap, which would have been the 3rd fastest lap in USGT!! Yes, you read that right! None the less, traffic and dots held the fastest car by a mile to a 4th place finish. But, at the front of the field, there was a nasty shoot out between Brian, Chris and myself. For 8 minutes, you could throw a blanket across all three cars. Every driver had to run a perfect race or their night was over. Brian leaped out to the lead and wan't going to relinquish it very easy. Chris drove a fantastic race with me literally inches off his bumper for nearly the whole race. Let me tell you, it is HARD to follow someone that close for that long without hitting them! BUT, it was also a TON of fun with respect across the board. With less than a minute left, Chris found trouble and I was able to get by and start to haul down the green and white car of Brian. I was able to close nearly a fourth of a lap gap down to a couple feet within a couple laps but simply ran out of time. Brian took the win over the faster across all averages car of mine by 0.4 sec at the stripe followed by Chris in the #3 spot. *G R E A T R A C I N G !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I had a blast this past Friday night racing with everyone. Hopefully we will have tracks a little more conducive to racing in the coming weeks. If anyone has a chance to suggest to Doug to run a Brozek layout, please push those as they are fun, fast, challenging with plenty of room.

I have family commitments this week so I will not be there. Good luck to everyone and have fun!!


----------



## microed

pitchblack26 said:


> The 21.5 motor ran well Friday night Mr Ward. Mechanical issues took me out of any contention but the motor was plenty fast.....thx again


That would explain why your VTA car was so fast.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, the Hoosier RC Racers have been invited back for the 2017 Ben Burchard Memorial Race on June 24th at the Mini Indy Speedway! Mini Indy is at the Indiana State Fairgrounds and the home of the Central Indiana Quarter Scale Association.

Last year's race was a blast with several classes running including Vintage Trans Am. It was wonderful to be part of such a meaningful event honoring Ben Burchard. Ben was a young man who raced in the Quarter Scale Association and also was an RC Racer (off-road with his Dad). We had hoped Ben could cut the ribbon at the grand opening of the Avon RC Track, but he passed away from cancer before that could happen. The Ben Burchard Memorial Race is a great way to celebrate Ben and enjoy the kind of racing he enjoyed! More information coming soon.

Video of Vintage Trans Am race:

https://www.facebook.com/HRCRacers/videos/845906792206224/


----------



## pitchblack26

Count me in!!. The track was alot smoother than I thought it was going to be for my vta. Had a blast last year! Best part was when the track announcer came down to trackside with his mic and called the taces.


----------



## pitchblack26

Indyhobbies u have a pm


----------



## jkaetz

*Recycling VTA Wheels*

I've been asked about this and having recently done it I thought I'd post. When your VTA tires have finally been worn out to your satisfaction, you can separate the rubber and foam from the wheel and use the wheel again. 

Supplies:

Acetone, the real stuff in the metal can. You should be able to get it at most home improvement or paint stores. *WARNING, inhaling the acetone vapors is bad news as is most other contact with it.* Make sure you're in a well ventilated area and take all necessary precautions when handling it. I used disposable rubber nitrile gloves when handling and cleaning off the wheels after they've been in the acetone container.
A sealable storage container that will not be damaged by the acetone and large enough to hold one or more wheels. I am currently using a glass pickle jar that had a large opening but I've also used a hellmanns 30oz plastic mayo jar without incident. Just test the plastic with a small amount of acetone in it for a day and see if it starts to show any signs of melting.
Scissors
Paper towel

The process:

Start by using the scissors to cut the majority of the rubber and the foam insert off of the wheel. You don't have to be super preciese you just need to make sure that the acetone vapors can get to both sides of the glue.
Pour a bit of acetone into your selected container, I put about a quarter inch in the bottom of my container. The wheels do not have to be touching the acetone for it to do its job but it does speed the process.
Drop in your wheels with what's left of the rubber and glue.
Seal the container and let it sit for 12 - 24 hours.
After your desired time period you should be able to open the container and remove your wheels. The rubber should release relatively easily from the wheels. If it doesn't completely come off don't worry, just clean off what you can and drop the wheels back in for some more time.
Repeat #5 until the rubber and glue is completely removed form the wheel. It took me about three cycles to get the wheels to my desired state of clean but eventually the glue should simply be wiped off by the paper towels.
Let any remaining acetone evaporate from your wheels.
Mount your new tires on the clean wheels and glue them up.

I've done this successfully with black and gunmetal wheels. Not sure if the acetone will have any ill effects on the chrome or other painted wheels but I'd test first. In theory this should work for USGT or other wheels as well so long as the acetone doesn't damage the wheel.


----------



## crispy

One thing though..., long term inhalation of that acetone put me in the ER with major lung issues. Be careful around it.

The other day I put just a little bit on a rag to get CA glue off my fingers and even that short amount of time I could feel pain and my chest tightening up.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> One thing though..., long term inhalation of that acetone put me in the ER with major lung issues. Be careful around it.
> 
> The other day I put just a little bit on a rag to get CA glue off my fingers and even that short amount of time I could feel pain and my chest tightening up.


Nasty. I'll edit with some notes about ensuring you are in a well ventilated area.


----------



## davidl

RChicane has a personal message.


----------



## regets ama

*vta nats*

This weekend


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> RChicane has a personal message.


PM replied to.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> This weekend


I was hoping to go to make sure someone dominated the C Main. Don't have clearance from the Tower yet. I know I could only go Saturday. But, I'd be happy with that to be honest.


----------



## 1/12th

0010 said:


> Thanks for the info! I actually made it to the race on 27th. I was the one running the orange and silver Firebird. I didn't have my best night! I finished 18th out of 18, I think. Brian Smith and Captain Jack (I think) helped out a bunch that night, but I just didn't have any parts to really make adjustments with. Brian helped set the droop and suggested a change to the rear camber, which I did.
> 
> Since then, I have switched to silver springs in the front and green in the rear. I also followed your suggestions on using Goo Gone on the tires. I was skeptical at first, because in my experience Goo Gone makes stuff slick, but man something happens in that bag! I was afraid it was just going to stick to the carpet and not go anywhere!
> 
> I am running a TC4 club racer, as I wanted something I could run in VTA or Outlaw on Saturday. I know I won't be terribly competitive in VTA with that chassis, but I don't think that will be the main reason I'm not on the podium for a long time! So, at this point, I am kinda stuck with a front spool and a rear ball diff.
> 
> I ran the car in the outlaw class this past weekend and was able to win the main with it. It was driving on rails, or at least it felt like it to me. My fast lap was an 8.7, I think. So, I am still .5 second off of Friday night times. I'm not sure where I am loosing that time. I'm sure my driving has a lot to do with it, and I need a lot more consistency. But I can't shake the feeling that the car can be better, I just have no frame of reference for what it should be able to do. I don't like a car with a lot of over-steer, but I also know that loose is fast, so I have to find the right balance for my driving style, then work on my style to make it fit a faster setup. I am still bewildered by the many different adjustments and what will make it do what I want it to do.
> 
> I don't think I have my motor timing right yet, either. My meter won't pass through enough juice to even power up the receiver when I try to put it in line with the hot wire. I ran a 3.92 FDR last Saturday, and I don't think my temps ever got over 120. At one point, on the 27th, I was as low as 3.75 and temps were up around 160 and the car felt slower. I have a better fan now, but I haven't tried that gear ratio again yet.


Wow how did you get so much advice ?


----------



## jkaetz

1/12th said:


> Wow how did you get so much advice ?


 most of us will volunteer advice if we see a struggling or new racer. Brian, IndyRC_Racer, has run tc3 and tc4 cars for years and is still consistently at the top of the leaderboard. He is also always happy to help.


----------



## TEAM PBR

1/12th said:


> Wow how did you get so much advice ?


You're probably sitting on the wrong side of the room with that one speedrome type guy and the old folks. You'll never get fast hanging out with those dudes...


----------



## crispy

That's insulting. 

We prefer to be called "the Old Farts".


----------



## Crashing J

If I'm able to make it tomorrow night, I'll have a tub tc4 roller and a tc4 FT roller for sale. I also have 3 bodies (all still in really good shape) , 14 dish rims with mounted rubber tires, and a bunch of extra a-arms, springs and other parts. I'd like to get around $200 but I am willing to negotiate.


----------



## microed

*TEAM PBR* you have a PM.


----------



## TEAM PBR

microed said:


> *TEAM PBR* you have a PM.


Replied Sir.


----------



## 1/12th

TEAM PBR said:


> You're probably sitting on the wrong side of the room with that one speedrome type guy and the old folks. You'll never get fast hanging out with those dudes...


Ah the old folks I am one. and getting faster by the week. well I think so


----------



## 0010

1/12th said:


> Wow how did you get so much advice ?


I have never been the shy type, so I just ask. I read this thread a bunch before I started back into racing and they have always mentioned how they help people get their car in order. So, when I started racing, I just started asking. And a bunch of people have helped, both on this forum and in person - Friday nights and Saturday afternoons.

Brian Smith has been a huge help to me. Both in car setup and driving. A huge thank you to him. I have also got a ton of help from Rolling Chicane, CPW, and many others - too numerous to name. On Saturday's I've had help from about every one of the regulars at some point or another. It's really true - these guys want to help!


----------



## davidl

I have also gotten plenty of help and encouragement. That makes me pretty young. Therefore, I sit with the young guys (& girls).


----------



## TEAM PBR

Tip/advice for the day

Don't look directly into the sun

See I give great advice that'll make everyone better racers for sure. I'll bet yall just gained 2 tenths with that knowledge.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

u[ 'dut mou yjsmld gpt yjr sfbovr 'zf'


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was going to dominate the C Main at Summit tomorrow but can't. So I will come dominate the C Main at Indy RC.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I was going to dominate the C Main at Summit tomorrow but can't. So I will come dominate the C Main at Indy RC.


I might just have to end my racing ban/hiatus tonight and give ya some competition in the c


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun night of racing at Indy RC last night. Good luck to the guys who did go to Summit for the Indoor Nats. This is from the USGT Main:


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

Our turn out was down a little this week with 30 entries across 4 classes. Sadly we've ruined Nick's dream of a whole month of 40+ entries. He can't complain though since he didn't do his part to boost the numbers.  

*Track Layout*
The track on Friday night was a 5 turn layout that was mostly open with a tight technical section. A high speed loop lead into a chicane. Follow that up with a 180 and then two 150 degree turns to put you back on the loop. The key was most certainly carrying your speed through the chicane and first 180. With the tight turns there was a high penalty for running the yellow dots which found many a racer upside down. It was a challenging track to drive fast and I'd put it in the middle range of my personal layout rankings. 

*
1/12 Scale*
3 drivers lined up and shot out of the gate like CO2 powered pinewood derby cars. Dan and Brock had two pretty evenly matched cars but Dan drove a cleaner race giving him a two lap lead over Brock at the end with Scott making an appearance in 12th scale to fill out the podium. 

*Slash*
The 7 slash entries were filled out by the usual suspects and a new entry from the Saturday night races. Gary, Mike, and Shawn battled it out for most of the race followed closely by Chuck. The closing seconds saw a heated battle between Gary and Shawn with a last corner crash. After all the dust settled Shawn was on top followed by Gary, Mike, and Chuck. As usual fantastic and entertaining racing from the monster trucks pretending to be race cars. 

*USGT *
8 drivers lined up for the USGT main including perennial VTA TC3 driver Mr. Brian Smith with a loaner USGT car from Scott Black. Rob took the TQ spot with Shawn right beside him, Brian and I filled out the second row. At the beep the race was on with the top four cars going nose to tail. After a couple laps Rob had established himself as the one to catch while I tried to hold off Brian and Shawn for second place. About half way through I got too ambitious and touched a yellow dot at full steering lock. My upside downness allowed Brian and Shawn past but there were still three minutes left. I gave it everything I had and with one minute left was right behind Shawn. We traded places a couple times, spent half a lap side by side, and even bobbled on the same yellow dot turning the final 60 seconds of our race into something that felt like a countdown to the end of the world. At the buzzer it was Rob with 60 laps, Brian with 59, and Me with 58. Shawn was only a half second behind me also with 58 laps and a great 4th place finish.

*VTA*
VTA had two heats of racers and with the absence of a few top regulars both Aaron and Chuck found themselves qualifying in the A Main. Having battled tire issues and a belt that decided it wanted to jump off the front pulley I found myself qualifying dead last in the B Main. Having finally sorted all of my issues and staying out of trouble I manged to get the bump to the A. Here the real battle began. Shawn managed to TQ followed closely by Ed and Gary. Bryce Aaron, and Chuck filled out the remaining spaces with Dave and I being the bump up drivers. At the start Gary made a quick move to take the 2nd spot from Ed while I did my best to stay clean and start moving up the field. By lap four I had made it up to 5th place with Shawn, Gary, and Ed proceeding to do their best freight train impression around the track. While I was trying my best to get past the fourth place car Gary found some trouble and Ed managed to get past Shawn for the top spot. Gary's bobble allowed me to make up some ground and before you knew it I was on his bumper but couldn't get around. With about one minute left the two of us had caught up to the second place car of Shawn. As the clock counted down Gary and Shawn touched. I tried to make it past but got caught as well sending me off course without enough time to catch up again. The final laps were a battle for 2nd between Gary and Shawn. At the buzzer it was Ed taking the first place spot with 57 laps, Gary taking 2nd, and Shawn taking 3rd with me a few seconds back all with 56 laps. As usual a great night of racing and congrats to all the racers.


VTA Motor/Lap time reference:


Code:


Ed	Fantom V2 FR-1 		8.197
Gary	Trinity 24k		8.323
Shawn	Trinity 24k		8.243
Jason	Trinity 24k		8.294


----------



## 1/12th

PBR has a pm..........


----------



## TEAM PBR

1/12th said:


> PBR has a pm..........


Replied


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good Hoosier RC Racers meeting last night. We covered a lot of ground. Trying to get 2-3 parking lot on-road races put together this season. 

Yes, R2D2 came to the meeting! An amazing scratch build! $$$$$


----------



## pitchblack26

The guy in the grey goodie looks like Robin Williams from the side


----------



## TEAM PBR

Selling off a majority of my onroad cars. If anyone knows some newbs looking for a ride I'll have 3 or more with me for sale Friday. Will sell as either bind and drive vta cars for spektrum radio owners , vta rollers or bare chassis. Will have vbc D06, Vbc D07 and some others for sale this week.


----------



## 1/12th

Thinning the herd huh? Wont see ya this Friday my youngest is turning 5. Have fun..


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Our turn out was down a little this week with 30 entries across 4 classes. Sadly we've ruined Nick's dream of a whole month of 40+ entries. He can't complain though since he didn't do his part to boost the numbers.
> 
> *Track Layout*
> The track....


I have to admit, when I read your update Jason, a tear came to my eye...... I'm so proud of you, now I can depart into eternity knowing that the weekly updates will continue on 0

Great job!


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Selling off a majority of my onroad cars. If anyone knows some newbs looking for a ride I'll have 3 or more with me for sale Friday. Will sell as either bind and drive vta cars for spektrum radio owners , vta rollers or bare chassis. Will have vbc D06, Vbc D07 and some others for sale this week.


I can vouch for the VBC's. Excellent cars. I have the D08 and D07. My VTA is a D07 and it is fantastic. Tony's D06 is my old car and it is honestly faster than my D07. The aggressiveness and corner speed is incredible with that car. If you are looking for a new car, pick up one of these from Tony. I can help with set up as an added weekly bonus and I usually have a pit box of spare parts although I don't really find that I break much on them.


----------



## RollingChicane

David L - you have a PM


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I have to admit, when I read your update Jason, a tear came to my eye...... I'm so proud of you, now I can depart into eternity knowing that the weekly updates will continue on 0
> 
> Great job!


You guys know they go on the Indy RC Facebook page too, right?

www.facebook.com/indyrc 

BIO race tonight!


----------



## jtsbell

I would like to thank Steve Martin for running the CaptnJack VBC vta car last night. I don't think that will be the last you will see Steve in the VBC cars.


----------



## jkaetz

What a Friday Night. Three heats of VTA, two heats of USGT, 12th Scale, Slash, and the BIO cars. All together I believe we cracked 50 race entries! 

*Track Layout*
What to say about the layout. At first glance, it looked simple enough, An outer loop and a five turn inner technical section with a deceptively small margin for error. While getting the entry and exit of the technical section would get you great gains, getting it wrong also cost you several seconds trying to get turned around or turn marshaled. It was great fun and had just enough space on the inner part with a large sweeping loop to come back around. 4 out of 5 stars from me.


*1/12 Scale*
These little lithium powered rocket ships saw an uptick in entries as five of them lined up and shredded the carpet this week. David Lee was the top qualifier and bested the rest of the field by two laps and almost three tenths of a second in his fast lap at a sizzling 6.632! Scott and Vincent look to have joined the 1/12 Scale crew and are enjoying the crazy traction and power. Look out David they're coming to knock you off the top.

*Slash*
Slash had a full class of 8 trucks for the main. At the start buzzer the chaos, ahem, I mean racing began! After 5 minutes of great racing the top qualifier Shawn took home the win followed by Chris and Gary to round out the podium. 

*USGT *
USGT attendance was also up with 11 entries to start the night and competition for the mains was fierce. The A Main lineup was topped off by none other than Lanny "The Hammer" Sledge. At the start he put the hammer down and looked like the Yellow car from RC-Pro Am. The rest of us did our best to stay out of his way when he blasted through at a tire melting pace. David Lee was also putting the hurt on the rest of the field with a fast lap under 7 seconds. After 8 minutes of tight racing Lanny took the number 1 position with 68 laps and a fast lap of 6.753. David Lee took second with 67 laps and a 6.856 fast lap. Shawn and his newly aquired Team Scream motor filled out the podium with 64 laps and a 7.139 fast lap. Honorable mention to Vincent with a fourth place finish 1.4 seconds behind Shawn.

*VTA*
VTA was hugely popular with 18 entries to start the night. In qualifying John Steger and Ed Reynolds stet the pace but dropped out of the A main leaving me on the pole followed by Brian Smith and Gary Crispin. The buzzer sounded and I lead the field though the first few laps. Around lap 4 Brian and I got mixed up allowing the rest of the field by. With Brian and I now trying to catch the rest of the field Gary, Steve Martin, Chris Monday, and Bryce Jackson took over the lead. Bryce was patient and took advantage of some rubbing between the leaders to take over first place. Gary also found trouble which put him in a battle for 5th place with me. I spent several laps on his bumper but just couldn't convince him to make a mistake and allow me by. Meanwhile Mr. Smith managed to work his way back to forth place right behind the top three cars. A few laps later and he was right behind Bryce challenging him for the lead. Bryce made his car as wide as possible but a last second bobble allowed not only Brian by but also the Steve and Chris! At the finish the running order was Brian, Steve, Chris, and Bryce all with 62 laps and only 4.4 seconds separating 1st from 4th. Gary and I took 5th and 6th with 61 laps. Fast laps for all 8 of the VTA main cars were within .3 of each other making for some really tight and fun racing. 

VTA Motor/Lap time reference:


Code:


Brian  		Novak Boss 		7.372
Chris		Trinity 24k		7.479
Bryce		Novak Silver Can	7.451
Gary		Trinity 24k		7.416
Jason		Trinity 24k		7.372

*BIO*
Well imagine that, it's the end of the month again. The BIO race continues to be a hit with all 10 cars taking the field. The White and Yellow cars had dominated the field most of the evening and were also the cars to catch in the main. With all of us charging our packs to the max and turning our throttle dual rate down the race was on. Of note the pink team discovered that it is possible to go overboard when trying to charge the packs as their car was only able to make a couple laps with either of their batteries. I had my dual rate turned down but still felt like I was steaming past other cars. With the high CG and massive suspension travel it was a handful to keep the BIO cars right side up. After a few laps it was clear that the White, Yellow, and Gold cars were the ones to catch. Sadly I couldn't keep my car wheels down for long enough to catch the leaders but I did have a great battle with Ed piloting the green car for 4th place. When the dust settled it was the Gold car taking the win followed closely by White and Yellow. Blue wrapped up 4th place with Green close behind in 5th. Three races complete and four left, at this point I think everyone still has a chance with the double points finale to wrap up the BIO event. Fantastic night of racing, keep it up everyone!


----------



## 0010

IndyRC_Racer, you have a PM.


----------



## TEAM PBR

X2 in the pm department IndyRC_Racer


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> The guy in the grey goodie looks like Robin Williams from the side


That's Michael Trimmer. He works for Andretti Racing. He and his son joined the club last year. Nice guy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My take on the new Protoform 70 Camaro body. I liked the Rally Sport version back in the 70's. One of my brother's buddies had one. It was so cool.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My take on the new Protoform 70 Camaro body. I liked the Rally Sport version back in the 70's. One of my brother's buddies had one. It was so cool.


I just painted one up too. Man, masking off that rear bumper was a real pain. That took me as much time as masking off the entire car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yes I was a bit of a hack near the beginning of the VTA A-main and that screwed up Jason's race. I had a good run out of a corner and got into his rear bumper. I at least stopped for Jason as it was poor driving by me/not intentional, but that put him back in the pack. Therefore I am officially giving him an unlimited free pass to take me out for the lead at a time of his choosing.

Just to be clear though, we all try to race VTA as fairly and as cleanly as possible at Indy RC Raceway. Our unwritten rule is to wait if you wreck someone from avoidable contact (in all classes). Generally speaking it is friendly racing and most people are having a good time.

(Have replied to PM's)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I recently setup an old TC4 for the outlaw class. I ran it on Saturday and was surprised how well it worked with the USGT tires. I managed to run some sub 7 second laps in practice, which was close to the laps the leaders were running on Friday. Maybe I will try USGT on Friday nights again. I do have to give thanks to 2 local racers for helping me get the car on the track. Houston Thomas gave me a Speed Passion Cirtix and John Steiger gave me a Speed Passion 17.5 motor that went in that car.

The only issue I'm having right now is I think my Speed Passion programming card/box is defective. If anyone has one of the older Speed Passion (LED) programing boxes, I would like to borrow it on Friday if possible. Also if anyone has a Speed Passion 21.5 motor that they aren't using, I might be interested in it as well if it is cheap.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Mopar fans rejoice! McAllister just released body number 315 I believe and it's a licensed Aar cuda. Just a quick glimpse it would appear he did some homework on what protoform has been doing to make their bodies race better so I'm anxious to mess with one. I'll admit I had one foot out the door and the sellout in full swing but seeing that body on my news feed tonight has me wanting to place and order tomorrow and take a just a month off then show up with a Plymouth to shake up the fleets of gm and amc cars


----------



## pitchblack26

I can't find a pic of the new cuda.....somebody post one


----------



## crispy

Internets isn't McAllister's strong suit. Most companies announce new products front and center on their main web page.


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I recently setup an old TC4 for the outlaw class. I ran it on Saturday and was surprised how well it worked with the USGT tires. I managed to run some sub 7 second laps in practice, which was close to the laps the leaders were running on Friday. Maybe I will try USGT on Friday nights again. I do have to give thanks to 2 local racers for helping me get the car on the track. Houston Thomas gave me a Speed Passion Cirtix and John Steiger gave me a Speed Passion 17.5 motor that went in that car.
> 
> The only issue I'm having right now is I think my Speed Passion programming card/box is defective. If anyone has one of the older Speed Passion (LED) programing boxes, I would like to borrow it on Friday if possible. Also if anyone has a Speed Passion 21.5 motor that they aren't using, I might be interested in it as well if it is cheap.


I have a speed passion programming card.. I will bring it with me on Friday. I also have a Trinity D4 21.5 motor that I can sell you. We'll talk on Friday..


----------



## microed

pitchblack26 said:


> i can't find a pic of the new cuda.....somebody post one


Just for you Chris.


----------



## RollingChicane

I think I like that new McAllister body! I'm a McAllister fan so I can see one in my future to support him. Ironically....I also just painted up a Protoform Camaro for VTA so it sounds like we will have a big showing of this new body in the coming week(s). I like my Jav. but I also get bored easily with bodies...

Jason - Can I buy the "free pass to wreck Brian" from you? I always like to have one of those in my back pocket. I think Ed must have an entire bank full of the "free pass to wreck me" given all the times I've gotten into him! Sorry Ed!!!

I'm hoping to be there Friday night and if nothing else, I should be there late if nothing else.

If anybody wants something different to play around with, I have a Real Flight Simulator package from a few years back that has the full install disc and USB 8 channel remote for the PC that also allows use of your actual real remote for a plane/heli via an adapter cable. I'd let it go for reasonably cheap if anyone is interested.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I accuse protoform of always moving the entire roofline/windshield back on their vta bodies but the more I look at this new cuda it looks almost like a funny car. I like it but That nose is long. Like the distance between what would be the front of the door/ bottom of the a pillar to the center of the front wheel looks to be twice as long as it should be but it still looks cool. If I was gonna really nitpick it I'd say the body line on the side needed to be stronger and the slight roll from the belt line to the top of the quarter needs to be more bulbous but that's being really scale crazy. All in all a good looking body at a good price and we should always be happy these companies keep making these class specific niche market pieces.


----------



## pitchblack26

Thanks Ed. That's not a bad looking body. I can see myself buying one soon. If only I knew what color to paint it.....


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> I accuse protoform of always moving the entire roofline/windshield back on their vta bodies but the more I look at this new cuda it looks almost like a funny car. I like it but That nose is long. Like the distance between what would be the front of the door/ bottom of the a pillar to the center of the front wheel looks to be twice as long as it should be but it still looks cool. If I was gonna really nitpick it I'd say the body line on the side needed to be stronger and the slight roll from the belt line to the top of the quarter needs to be more bulbous but that's being really scale crazy. All in all a good looking body at a good price and we should always be happy these companies keep making these class specific niche market pieces.





pitchblack26 said:


> Thanks Ed. That's not a bad looking body. I can see myself buying one soon. If only I knew what color to paint it.....


Tony - you win the vocab word of the day....BULBOUS! Definitely a 5pt word!

Chris - speaking of what color to paint a new body.......I switched my new VTA shell up from my normal red and tried Flourescent yellow again but I still kept my trademark Punisher Skull on the hood. Shhhh.....don't tell Scott but I filed a trademark infringement suit against him....he didn't agree to my licensing fee to use it. That is how it works right????


----------



## pitchblack26

I guess if you HAD to go with yellow then fluorescent is cool. Alot better than that piss yellow that OTHER guy uses:


----------



## CPW

I also just bought a Protoform Camaro. It'll be a couple of weeks before I paint it, but it sounds like there are going to be a bunch of them!


----------



## Crashing J

I've been running one of those new camaro bodies since January. I like it a lot. It has held up pretty well against my dukes of hazard drive style. The only issue I'm having is getting enough clearance in the front. The front body posts for the TC7 just aren't long enough. I'm most likely just going to get some longer screws and shims to raise the posts up.

I ran the outlaw class with an old TC4 that's been living in my basement since 2009 this past Saturday. Thanks to a loaner motor from Brian I was able to win my first on-road A-main. Its a fun class that taught me a lot of patients.

Brian I'll have your 17.5 back to you on Friday. Nick I'm still highly interested in the motor we talked about. I will also probably be late.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I've been running one of those new camaro bodies since January. I like it a lot. It has held up pretty well against my dukes of hazard drive style. The only issue I'm having is getting enough clearance in the front. The front body posts for the TC7 just aren't long enough. I'm most likely just going to get some longer screws and shims to raise the posts up.
> 
> I ran the outlaw class with an old TC4 that's been living in my basement since 2009 this past Saturday. Thanks to a loaner motor from Brian I was able to win my first on-road A-main. Its a fun class that taught me a lot of patients.
> 
> Brian I'll have your 17.5 back to you on Friday. Nick I'm still highly interested in the motor we talked about. I will also probably be late.


I have it in my pit box with your name on it!


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I have it in my pit box with your name on it!


I also have an Orion R10 Pro esc with Tuning Haus capacitor bank and Programming card. Excellent bargain at $80 for all. Looking for a quick sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## regets ama

*vta*



jtsbell said:


> I would like to thank Steve Martin for running the CaptnJack VBC vta car last night. I don't think that will be the last you will see Steve in the VBC cars.


This is good news, Steve is one of those drivers who know how to RACE and race WITH.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> If anybody wants something different to play around with, I have a Real Flight Simulator package from a few years back that has the full install disc and USB 8 channel remote for the PC that also allows use of your actual real remote for a plane/heli via an adapter cable. I'd let it go for reasonably cheap if anyone is interested.


I might be your Huckleberry! What version is it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> ...but I still kept my trademark Punisher Skull on the hood. Shhhh.....don't tell Scott but I filed a trademark infringement suit against him....he didn't agree to my licensing fee to use it. That is how it works right????


You've done that before? Dang, I'm sorry. I didn't remember that. 

I painted one of them on an off-road body last month by request. Kyle Black told me the history of the skull, so I thought I'd put one on my car. No disrespect intended (he said publically, hoping to not get sued.)


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I might be your Huckleberry! What version is it?


Fantastic movie!! One of my fav's. 

Real Flight Simulator 6. I think they are on version 7 or 7.5 now. It's basically what Doug had upstairs.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You've done that before? Dang, I'm sorry. I didn't remember that.
> 
> I painted one of them on an off-road body last month by request. Kyle Black told me the history of the skull, so I thought I'd put one on my car. No disrespect intended (he said publically, hoping to not get sued.)



I'm completely kidding you. I like the Punisher skull and have been running it on my last few bodies. 

I'm interested to hear about the story of the skull.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Indyhobbies.com you have a pm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Jason and Nick have been doing a great job lately with race updates. Thanks guys. I happened to have a copy of the VTA A-main from last Friday night. Want to see how close the racing is at Indy RC Raceway?
VTA A-main
Fast...Top5...Top10...Top20
#1 - *7.372*...7.410...7.445...7.483
#2 - 7.502...7.520...7.544...7.584
#3 - 7.479...7.559...7.594...7.633
#4 - 7.451...7.532...7.562...7.621
#5 - 7.416...7.540...7.598...7.648
#6 - *7.372*...7.420...7.463...7.563
#7 - 7.463...7.562...7.618...7.706
#8 - 7.680...7.746...7.787...7.887

The biggest difference right now in VTA is driving and consistency. The racer who is smart in qualifying and makes the fewest mistakes in the main is usually the winner. I would say on any given night, there are probably 10 different guys who are capable of winning the main. Even the racers who aren't as consistent have cars that are capable of winning the main.


----------



## jkaetz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Yes I was a bit of a hack near the beginning of the VTA A-main and that screwed up Jason's race. I had a good run out of a corner and got into his rear bumper. I at least stopped for Jason as it was poor driving by me/not intentional, but that put him back in the pack. Therefore I am officially giving him an unlimited free pass to take me out for the lead at a time of his choosing.


No worries Brian, what really killed me was pushing too hard after getting behind. I clipped a yellow cornering dot and put myself upside down. I think I'll send the free pass on to Gary who I've tangled with on more than one occasion. Sorry Gary! :smile2:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well after spending far too much time on the internet trying to figure out how to program the settings on my Speed Passion speed control, I figured out I really don't need a program card.

I have a Speed Passion Cirtix Stock Club Race speed control. There are only 3 things that can be set on this speed control...
1. ABS Braking
2. Drag Brake
3. Thermal Protection

I've been meaning to try this speed control out in VTA. I would like to get my hands on a legal Speed Passion 25.5 motor and see how well it performs.

-----------

I also figured out how to adjust the timing on my V3.0 Speed Passion 17.5 motor. You have to basically take the motor apart to adjust the timing ring. Although I like the design of the motor since you have the option of using bullet connectors to connect the motor wires. It gives a nice clean look on a cramped tub chassis car.

Can't wait to try this car out again in the Saturday afternoon outlaw class.


----------



## AquaRacer

Speed Passion has never submitted a motor to ROAR for 25.5 approval. So there would be no 25.5 class legal Speed Passion motor.

Look at this link for the list of approved motors: http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/print_brushlessmotors.php

Happy Friday!!!!!!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I also figured out how to adjust the timing on my V3.0 Speed Passion 17.5 motor. You have to basically take the motor apart to adjust the timing ring. Although I like the design of the motor since you have the option of using bullet connectors to connect the motor wires. It gives a nice clean look on a cramped tub chassis car.
> 
> Can't wait to try this car out again in the Saturday afternoon outlaw class.


I'm gonna throw a car together to run in Outlaw on occasion as well. Tub chassis, shaft drive and then wide open rules after that, correct? I'm gonna shoot for a TCS legal car so I can potentially run a TCS race if they come to Ohio again this year. Just gotta look up what the electronics requirements are.....


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I'm gonna shoot for a TCS legal car so I can potentially run a TCS race if they come to Ohio again this year. Just gotta look up what the electronics requirements are.....


The TCS race in Springfield, OH is on April 9. There is no GT3 class at this race, but they will have GT2 and GT1. GT2 will use 21.5 motors and GT1 will be 17.5 at this race if that interests you.


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> I'm gonna throw a car together to run in Outlaw on occasion as well. Tub chassis, shaft drive and then wide open rules after that, correct? I'm gonna shoot for a TCS legal car so I can potentially run a TCS race if they come to Ohio again this year. Just gotta look up what the electronics requirements are.....


For outlaw it's what you listed along with rubber tires, and any car body. After that it's wide open. A 17.5 is more than enough power for that class. You were running faster laps with your usgt than I was able to do with my 17.5 outlaw car and I won the outlaw main by over a lap.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Indyhobbies.com you have a pm


Replied!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Doug from Indy RC sent me these results today and asked me to post them for everyone. Also, he said to please pass along "Indy RC will be closed on Thursday, March 9th and Saturday March 11th (He's traveling)." I know you are wondering what that means for Friday, March 10th. I asked that in response on the email. I'll let you know ASAP.










If you want to watch or try drone racing, he has a Drone Racing Night coming on Monday the 13th and the 27th. 6-9 PM.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> The TCS race in Springfield, OH is on April 9. There is no GT3 class at this race, but they will have GT2 and GT1. GT2 will use 21.5 motors and GT1 will be 17.5 at this race if that interests you.


I'll get a car together in a week or so and see how it handles. That will be a carpet race so the C-compound slicks will be the tire, correct?

You going to run it this year?


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I'll get a car together in a week or so and see how it handles. That will be a carpet race so the C-compound slicks will be the tire, correct?
> 
> You going to run it this year?


I plan to run it. Sign-ups are open now and close on the 31st. https://www.rccarevents.com/event.cfm?id=2648&i=0 

Not sure what the tire to have might be because they just got the new black carpet. I hope to use C compound slicks myself. TCS rules do not let you tune your car by adding glue to any part of the treaded part of the tire or the contact area if you are using slicks.


----------



## davidl

My deepest apologies to Lanny in the USGT race. Had a body tuck and was in the middle of the track without a way to move. All it would do was donuts. I take responsibility and hope you come back strong this next weekend.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

After a few week hiatus I was happy to be back racing with friends and fellow racers......and Gary. Just kidding Gary, you had a phenomenal car last night (but more on that in a bit). Forty Two racers filled the pit tables on Friday night just itching to hit the track and display their talents of wheeling a car around the track. So without further delay:

*Track Layout*
Oh man.....what can I say about the layout from Friday night. At best, I would call it a 6 turn +1 chicane oval with two areas that tried to snag or shatter your car every lap with probably 20% of the track being ~36" wide. If you had big enough balls and steady enough hands, you could go all out through the pucker section and be rewarded with a stupid fast lap (we are talking in the high 5 second zone) but one tiny amount of error and there would be a cloud of plastic and carbon fiber. With the track being so narrow, passing was almost impossible unless other drivers let you by or the driver in front of you wrecked. Similar to how I have stated before, I like a technical track and I like a track that is difficult to drive, but I don't like a track that has a pucker point and just invites broken parts and pushes you to tempt fate with a destroyed car every lap. I also don't like extremely narrow tracks that don't promote actual racing. So for me, I would give this track 1 out of 5 stars. By far, one of my LEAST favorite layouts in a long time. I heard several others echo the same comment so if you feel the same. What we need is to run more of the Brozek layouts which utilize the full square footage of the track, provide a great mix of technical and speed with no pucker points and have great racing lines with room to pass. Let's make racing great again. Vote "Brozek 2017".......

*1/12 scale*
Three drivers piloted these corner carvers on Friday night. I'm not sure but I think the racing lines might have even been tight for these guys! It was really a two car show down between David and Dan although Scott made a good run at 1/12 scale with his purple wedge taking the 3rd podium spot. However the real battle was up front between David and Dan who were laying down nearly identical lap times across the board. David took the TQ spot but in the main, it was Dan who claimed the fastest lap by 0.03. Both drivers posted IDENTICAL 8.855 top 5 averages with David besting the top 10 and 20 by 0.03 and 0.03. Talk about close and consistent racing! In the end, thanks to clean driving, David took the top spot over Dan. Great job to all drivers.

*F1*
Five drivers filled the F1 field with chassis from Xray, Roche, CRC, Tamiya and Exotek. Applause for the equal opportunity chassis racing....We are a diverse crowd in F1. I must say that F1 was entirely the JW show. There was no match for his Xray and he bested the field by 4 laps. Dave C. with his fairly stock Tamiya F104 took the #2 spot and which was the best running to date by Dave in F1, mega congrats! Lanny wheeled his Xray to the #3 spot but battled inconsistency throughout the night with his chassis (and loose screws). Brozek finished in the #3 spot with his new CRC which shows some fantastic promise and will be a contender in the weeks to come. I was dead last in my Exotek and struggled badly with a change I made that I could not undo easily. I'm telling you, me and ball diffs don't get along, throw in some Tamiya AWG and its a bad bad situation for me. So, if anyone is looking for a fun class that ANYONE can be competitive in, this is your class. Get your F1's rolling boys!!

*Slash*
I must admit that I didn't see a single lap of Slash on Friday night that was filled with 7 drivers. But, this much I know.....Shawn laid down the whoopin' and took TQ as well as the win in the Slash Amain. Gary, the #2 qualifier must have found trouble and dropped out after 20 laps. Mike J. proved you can start in the back of the field and still move to the front by qualifying #7 but taking the #2 spot a few laps behind Shawn. Kudos to Rusty for bringing home the #3 spot! I'm not 100% sure, but that might have been his first podium!

*USGT*
11 drivers were braving the pucker points and shooting the fastest rubber tire cars of the night around the tight track. No surprise was the TQ car of JW who wheeled his Xray to an IMPRESSIVE 0.097 fast lap to top 20 average deviation. THAT my friends is insanely impressive on the track layout on Friday night. Although the #2 car of Lanny was just as fast, he found trouble on lap four that took him out of contention. This left the number two spot open for David L and his TC7 who easily secured the position by 3 laps over the faster hot lap car of Rob P. in his Awesomatix.

*VTA*
Fourteen VTA drivers set out to have an incredibly close race in the main. At one point (I think round two) second through 5th or 6th place was separated by a TOTAL of about 4 seconds after a 6 minute run. That is crazy close. In the main, I managed to TQ and struck out to the lead at the tone. I heard a bit of carnage behind me due to a few drivers tangling and managed to never look back and run a clean race and brought home the win. Behind me was the Bmain bump up drover of Shawn who was running nearly identical laps as I was turning. Great job to Shawn. Jason got his issues from a few weeks back addressed and brought home a solid 3rd place finish by a large margin over the drivers from 4th -9th in the main. I have to give a shout out to a few drivers. Gary - he had an incredible car and qualified in the #2 spot but got tangled up early with the #3 qualifying car in a legit racing accident. I know the driver of the #3 car felt really bad even after the race for the incident. Both of you guys had great cars so kudos to both of you. AND.....BRYCE had the fastest lap by a mile in the main and was FASTER than me in his top 5 averages and posted IDENTICAL top 10 and 20 averages as I did. Your car is fast and dialed, keep working on clean driving and you can be at the top of the list!

Allrighty boys, this wraps up our night of racing. I'm looking forward to next week already and I just might be running a different F1 chassis to test out for a change. See ya'll in a week.


----------



## Lanny Sledge

No problem, DavidL, I know u were waiting on that anti body tuck kit. Just racing, see you next week


----------



## Rcdano74$$

I just wanted to thank RollingChicane (sorry, I'm not positive on who you are) for taking the time to do a recap of the Friday night racing each week. I really enjoy reading them and is very well done! 
I also want to thank David Lee for all his help in getting me up to speed on my cars. I'm not sure what has happened to my driving though as I seem to have acquired a bad habit of hitting things on the track! Last nights track was very challenging. I did miss the white dots on the added carpet in the mains though. They helped as a visual reference, at least for me, to get through that section. I assume that they were causing problems for the other classes though? Anyway, I am glad that I have gotten up to speed, finally, but I know I'm gonna have to drive better and get faster every Friday night. 
I would really like to see more participation in the 1/12 scale class. I know from talking to a few that have in the past that the purchasing of tires seems to be the biggest complaint and, believe me, I get it but if there is anything that could bring the numbers up, I'd like to know.
On a final note, I just want to thank Doug for giving us a great place to race. I really enjoy coming up on Friday nights! It's relatively close to home and gives me something to look forward to through the week. See you guys next Friday.


----------



## crispy

Rob Pauley wants to run 1/12th. All he has to do is buy my David Lee built CRC.

You know its good!


----------



## jtsbell

Boy what a night, went to one of the fast cars to so slow we timed it with a sun dial. Switched motors esc went back to the first motor still nothing. Went to another esc and it work but still so slow it wasn't funny. Did finished 2nd in B main but Steve and I decided not to run the a to stay out of the way.When I got home Sunday started to check the car out and found the timing had come loose and had 4* of timing. The other motor is brand new and the board was bad.So be on the look out next Friday as Captnjack and Steve will be back.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well good news was I didn't wreck Jason in the A-main, bad news is that I took out Gary on the 1st lap. Not happy with myself for not avoiding contact and messing up a fast car's A-main 2 weeks in a row. I think this coming Friday I will work on my backup TC3/VTA car which I'm sure won't be challenging for an A-main podium. FYI, it is a TC3.


----------



## davidl

jtsbell said:


> Boy what a night, went to one of the fast cars to so slow we timed it with a sun dial. Switched motors esc went back to the first motor still nothing. Went to another esc and it work but still so slow it wasn't funny. Did finished 2nd in B main but Steve and I decided not to run the a to stay out of the way.When I got home Sunday started to check the car out and found the timing had come loose and had 4* of timing. The other motor is brand new and the board was bad.So be on the look out next Friday as Captnjack and Steve will be back.



Time to fire the head mechanic?


----------



## RollingChicane

Hey CaptainJack, saw your posts on RCTech about the shock towers. Berzerk and Raceberry cut custom carbon fiber for cars. Usually you can tell them what you want (i.e., stock VBC shock towers but 2mm taller) and they will get the geometry and cut/ship them to you. 

Im anxious for you and Steve to get rolling in both VTA and USGT.


----------



## crispy

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Well good news was I didn't wreck Jason in the A-main, bad news is that I took out Gary on the 1st lap. Not happy with myself for not avoiding contact and messing up a fast car's A-main 2 weeks in a row. I think this coming Friday I will work on my backup TC3/VTA car which I'm sure won't be challenging for an A-main podium. FYI, it is a TC3.


Yeah, I was a little upset. Not at you, because I didn't even know who did it at the time. Being a lap down on lap two (of both A-mains BTW) is no fun. I had a good car too. I caught Nick and passed him to un- lap myself (He was a little miffed that I was racing him) and then I quit. Could I have passed everyone else? Who knows, but I was seeing the red mist, so it probably wouldn't have been good for all of you.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Spring Fling RC Festival is coming on May 6th, 2017! Another great year for this event! I'm trying to get sponsor/prize donation letters out this week. We had a lot of goodies for participants last year and the year before. 

What to see some video? Look here:


----------



## RollingChicane

David L, you have a PM


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> ....Nick and passed him to un- lap myself (He was a little miffed that I was racing him) and then I quit.


I don't think I was miffed, I think I was panic'd because I knew you got taken out and I was hoping you weren't thinking I was the cause!!

VTA Body discussion:
I ran the Protoform 1970 camaro last Friday night. I'm not sure if it was the terrible track or the new body (or both) but my car seemed to have a really different "feel" to it. Anyone else notice that when the switched to the Protoform camaro body?


----------



## pitchblack26

I thought It felt similar to the hpi 68 camaro. The Mcallister bodies and the javelin feel similar to each other but the hpi 69 camaro is by far the worst 'feel' I've experienced


----------



## TEAM PBR

pitchblack26 said:


> the hpi 69 camaro is by far the worst 'feel' I've experienced


My vote for worst "feel" is the McAlister cougar. I played around with rear spoilers to get it better and got happy with one that made the body technically illegal at 22mm above the rear deck versus the 16mm allowed in the rules. The hpi 69 being on the more accurate scale model side sits too high when mounted to get tire clearance in the front making it all wishy washy in the front end. I've tried to run a 2mm narrower hex to get an hpi 69s nose down but still tire rub central whereas most of the vta bodies you can add 2mm to the front and still not rub a tire with the body slammed. I really hope protoforms next move is to do the first gen camaro/firebird Since McAlister covered the Mopar guys for now. If a decent looking/racing 69 camaro body becomes available I'd never run any other body again


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are differences in the VTA bodies, but they aren't so much that it would prevent someone from winning with any body. A few minor setup changes will counter any of the differences between the bodies. 

What I can say is that there are bodies that are lighter than others. There are also bodies that are taller than others. If you are switching from a short/light body to a taller/heavier body, the car definitely won't feel the same on the track. But again a few minor setup changes should get the car back to handling where you might prefer. 

However, that is not to say you can't use different bodies as a tuning option. Since I run an older/heavier chassis, I've chosen to run lighter bodies to help get me closer to minimum weight. In the past I've also run shorter bodies when I've been struggling with setup/traction rolling at some of the big VTA races. In the end, run the body you like but know you might have to make minor setup changes to get the most out of it.

----------

I have a Cougar body that I will run on Friday. I think I can make a few tweaks to my setup to get that body to run well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My next USGT body.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> VTA Body discussion:
> I ran the Protoform 1970 camaro last Friday night. I'm not sure if it was the terrible track or the new body (or both) but my car seemed to have a really different "feel" to it. Anyone else notice that when the switched to the Protoform camaro body?


I got one ready to try out next time I race. I noticed the polycarbonate seems to be thicker towards the front of the body. I could see where that could lead to a little more weight toward the front of the car which would likely lead to a little more aggressive steering. Was that something you experienced last Friday?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Superb, Now new tires confirmed coming for vta. Hopefully it's as great as those wonderful usgt tires since the hpis will be grandfathered. I'll guard my hpi stock incase the new tires are hollowed out hockey pucks


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> Superb, Now new tires confirmed coming for vta. Hopefully it's as great as those wonderful usgt tires since the hpis will be grandfathered. I'll guard my hpi stock incase the new tires are hollowed out hockey pucks


They are bound and determined to ruin this class too. You can damn well be sure that the new tires will be 24mm crap. Bye bye scale look.

I have SOOOOOO many sets of wheels. I'm so glad they just wasted hundreds of dollars.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> They are bound and determined to ruin this class too. You can damn well be sure that the new tires will be 24mm crap. Bye bye scale look.
> 
> I have SOOOOOO many sets of wheels. I'm so glad they just wasted hundreds of dollars.


I've messaged them and they assure me same specs/size as hpi tires, the rumor mill is pointing to proline as the manufacturer but that's speculation, though if it's proline expect multiple compounds. New tire manufacturer also supposed to be making some Era correct wheels as well, no disc wheels or tc goofy stuff coming they assure. When I first read I was like hmm killing class but might not be so bad. I have enough hpis to run for years so hope the hpi tire is at least mildly competitive if the new ones are good.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Have a hot rod 68 hpi Camaro body up for sale if anyone is interested.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172564822299


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Have a hot rod 68 hpi Camaro body up for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172564822299


You definitely understand the "Spirit of VTA" dude! Great graphics.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> I've messaged them and they assure me same specs/size as hpi tires, the rumor mill is pointing to proline as the manufacturer but that's speculation, though if it's proline expect multiple compounds. New tire manufacturer also supposed to be making some Era correct wheels as well, no disc wheels or tc goofy stuff coming they assure. When I first read I was like hmm killing class but might not be so bad. I have enough hpis to run for years so hope the hpi tire is at least mildly competitive if the new ones are good.


So are these the new tires? If so, no biggie. Different tread is actually more period correct I recall. 1/10 Touring Car Tires - HPI Racing


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So are these the new tires? If so, no biggie. Different tread is actually more period correct I recall. 1/10 Touring Car Tires - HPI Racing



No sir, those are the hpi radial tread pattern of the existing vta tire. Hpi part numbers are 104xx it's 5 digit instead of 4. They have been out almost as long as the bias ply tread pattern we currently run and some clubs would allow them during tire shortages periods that happened every year shortly after the Chinese new year. They are c compound same as the vta tire and I have some that I've played with and tested without being able to notice any appreciable difference between the radial tread and the bias ply at indy rc. Radials wouldn't have been period on the golden age of transam racing that we represent In miniature which I'm sure is why they were never just lumped into the official rules as legal. They also made the same c compound tire as racing slicks but I've never had any of those.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> No sir, those are the hpi radial tread pattern of the existing vta tire. Hpi part numbers are 104xx it's 5 digit instead of 4. They have been out almost as long as the bias ply tread pattern we currently run and some clubs would allow them during tire shortages periods that happened every year shortly after the Chinese new year. They are c compound same as the vta tire and I have some that I've played with and tested without being able to notice any appreciable difference between the radial tread and the bias ply at indy rc. Radials wouldn't have been period on the golden age of transam racing that we represent In miniature which I'm sure is why they were never just lumped into the official rules as legal. They also made the same c compound tire as racing slicks but I've never had any of those.


Ah! Now I know. I'd not researched them before. Either this forum or RCTech they said on the HPI website that they discuss the change. I didn't find it. I must be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

The Friday night crowd continues to boast a solid turnout each and every week, continuing the trend this week with 45+ entries across 5 different classes with VTA again being the largest entry class.

*Track Layout*
Thank you, thank you, thank you....Finally a good layout. The "powers that be" must have heard all the voices calling to "make on-road great again" and finally laid down another Brozek designed track that did not disappoint. The track was a 9 turn road course with a great mix of high speed and technical sections, plenty of room to pass, not pucker points and a great use of space. Taking the stripe on the back stretch led to a 90° turn to the right with a chicane that could not be taken straight leading to a 90° right hand turn leading the heard of cars in front of the driver stand to another 90° turn with a very short straight to a 90° left hander leading immediately into another 130° left hander again to a very short straight to a 180° corner which puts you on the side stretch with a 90° right handler putting you back on the main back stretch. I'd definitely give this track a 4.5 out of 5 stars.

*1/12 Scale*
Once again 4 drivers showed up to guide these carpet knives through a great layout. Ohio native Chuck Phahler made the drive to test his seasoned skills against Indy's best and reunite a great rivalry with our own David L. Chuck managed to take the TQ spot over David which set the stage for a great main with Tony F hot on their heals. Scott B. rounded out the starting grid. At the sound of the tone these carpet missles were gone. With Chuck, David and Tony all within 0.09 sec of each other, each car was capable to bring home the win. After an 8 minute battle, Scott secured the #4 spot and Tony faded a bit to secure the #3 spot which left the final battle between David and Chuck. Flawless driving by Chuck and David exposed the main difference to be motor and Chuck proved to have the better of the two motors and battery and drove to an impressive win over the #2 car of David L. Great to see you back Chuck!

*F1*
With a much better track for the F1 cars to battle it out, 5 drivers fielded these RWD challenges. Attrition took its toll throughout the F1 race, BUT not for the top 2 drivers. JW pounded his X-ray F1 to an impressive win by several laps. But, almost as impressive was the excellent run by Dave C and his nearly stock Tamiya F104. Lanny had the fastest lap of the main but crazy inconsistency with the handling of his car held him captive in the #3 spot. I slumbered my way into a right front suspension shattering wreck about half way through the race with about 21 laps more than Brian B was able to run due to component failure on his car. As challenging as these cars are, the draw to keep going back and trying to get these cars to run well is intriguing to each of the F1 drivers.

*Slash*
I had the privilege of announcing the Slash race and WHAT A RACE IT WAS!!!! It was non-stop action and battling for the full 8 minutes. 8 drivers lined up to battle out the on-road Slashes with Gary "The Slashmaster" taking TQ over Shawn and Mike J. The lead was exchanged probably 5-6 times during the main and multiple times between the 3rd and 4th place trucks mid race of Mike J. and Dave M. As the race ticked down to the final minute, Gary took the lead and never looked back. Shawn secured the #2 spot and Dave M. locked up the final podium spot. Great Job to all Slash drivers, what an awesome race!!

*USGT*
10 Drivers battled out the fastest rubber tire class of the night. The A-Main was loaded with Drivers capable of finishing on the podium with the top two "usual suspects" of JW and Lanny locking up the #1 and #2 spot. Lanny had the fastest lap but the consistency of JW just couldn't be matched. That left the #3 spot as the next battle up for grabs. David, Vincent and Shawn all had fast and capable cars but I was able to hold off the charging herd and secure the #3 spot.

*VTA* 
18 Drivers battled it out across 3 three mains. When all the C and B main bumps were completed, 8 drivers lined up in the A Main shootout. Vincent took TQ, I lined up in the #2 spot and Brian was in the #3 spot with Chuck, Bryce, Gary, Steve and Shawn in short order. With EVERY A-Main driver within +/-0.1 seconds of each other, it was anybody's race. Vincent struck out the the lead at the tone and proved why he was TQ. I was doing my best to reel him in but the initial surge of dominance from the Tekin powered TC6.1 was more than I could handle as Vincent stretched his lead to the 2-3 second range. Over the course of the 8 minute main, everyone was able to hold a great pace and when the leader encountered some lap traffic, I was able to pounce and cleanly take the top position with 3-4 minutes to go. It was non-stop pressure from Vincent for the remainder of the race and thanks to great driving by all, the race was going to be determined by driving and set up and consistency. Vincent drove clean and courteous but simply ran out of time. I was able to secure the win by a margin of 0.8 seconds at the stripe and eeked out the fastest lap in the main by only 0.05 over Vincent. Shawn maximized his bump position and locked in the final podium spot with a great run and only 0.03 off of my fast lap of the night. Honorable mention by Brian, Bryce, Gary, Steve and Chuck for their finishing positions.

Awesome night of racing by all and already looking forward to next week!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Tamiya TCS Race April 9th*

Calling all pure Tamiya car owners.....

April 9th is the date for the TCS race in Springfield Ohio. The race is FREE to enter and run. Your car needs to be 100% Tamiya and various classes available to run. Several of us are going the make the short trip to Ohio and try our hand at this fun race so don't miss your chance to be part of the free fun and get a free shirt for signing up. 

Ed posted the site a few posts back. Mark your calendars and plan to make it to the races!


----------



## davidl

*F1 Rides*

So R.chicane didn't mention his outing with a new CRC WTF in the F1 class. What do you think Buddy?


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> *VTA*
> Reedy powered TC7


Can some one please post a link to the approval of this 25.5 motor? I tried to Google it and I can see where they are selling a revised version as built to roar specs but I can't locate it on the list or find its approval date like all the other motors so before anyone runs out and orders one if somebody can clarify that'd be great.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> So R.chicane didn't mention his outing with a new CRC WTF in the F1 class. What do you think Buddy?


Absolutely an improvement over my F1! I just swapped the inline chassis over or the transverse chassis and got everything ready except for the side dampeners. I had to order the CRC 13844 tiny ball studs to work with the new chassis which should be here on Wednesday. I'll get it on the set up station on Wed night and get it as dialed in as I can on the bench. I'm expecting great things from it this Friday!

I'll also comment on the other "new" car I was testing on Friday. I have my TCS car that will double as my Saturday morning Outlaw car running and on the track for testing. I was shocked at how good that car was. I was able to stay ahead of Brian and his 17.5 powered TC4 and I was only running a 21.5. I think this car has promise too!


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Calling all pure Tamiya car owners.....
> 
> April 9th is the date for the TCS race in Springfield Ohio. The race is FREE to enter and run. Your car needs to be 100% Tamiya and various classes available to run. Several of us are going the make the short trip to Ohio and try our hand at this fun race so don't miss your chance to be part of the free fun and get a free shirt for signing up.
> 
> Ed posted the site a few posts back. Mark your calendars and plan to make it to the races!



I'm signed up for GT2 already. I'd like to run GT1 so if there is anyone out there that has a 100% Tamiya belt car that would want to rent it out to me for April 9th I would be happy to rent it and return it better than when I received it

Let me know if there are any takers!


----------



## 1/12th

Nick also does a good job calling the races.. kudos


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Can some one please post a link to the approval of this 25.5 motor? I tried to Google it and I can see where they are selling a revised version as built to roar specs but I can't locate it on the list or find its approval date like all the other motors so before anyone runs out and orders one if somebody can clarify that'd be great.



approval not in place yet. buy at your own risk


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Calling all pure Tamiya car owners.....
> 
> April 9th is the date for the TCS race in Springfield Ohio. The race is FREE to enter and run. Your car needs to be 100% Tamiya and various classes available to run.


It doesn't technically need to be 100% Tamiya. They do allow after market spur and pinion gears, turn-buckles, and a few other parts. I suggest anyone that is interested read the rules closely.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was running my back-up TC3 in VTA on Friday with a Cougar body. Overall the car was about about a tenth slower than TQ all night. The car was good enough for a podium finish, but I didn't drive well enough to get there. Still had a lot of fun and best of all I didn't screw up anyone's main.

Hopefully I've inspired a few racers to dust off an old car and race it in VTA. I do know that there were 3 TC3's racing in VTA on Friday along with at least 2 TC4's.


----------



## jkaetz

TEAM PBR said:


> Can some one please post a link to the approval of this 25.5 motor? I tried to Google it and I can see where they are selling a revised version as built to roar specs but I can't locate it on the list or find its approval date like all the other motors so before anyone runs out and orders one if somebody can clarify that'd be great.


Last I saw, Vincent was running a Tekin Gen3 25.5 for VTA and Reedy 21.5 for USGT. Did he switch?


----------



## crispy

Frenchies finished 1-2 in the IndyCar race yesterday.

Our Frenchman has shot to the top of the leaderboard recently.

It must be something in the Perrier...


----------



## TEAM PBR

jkaetz said:


> Last I saw, Vincent was running a Tekin Gen3 25.5 for VTA and Reedy 21.5 for USGT. Did he switch?


Don't know, I was really suprised to read reedy powered tc7 in rolling chicane weekly report so figured I'd ask if it was approved


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Don't know, I was really suprised to read reedy powered tc7 in rolling chicane weekly report so figured I'd ask if it was approved


Let me jump in and clarify! I don't know for sure what motor Vincent is running. I was looking at his chassis prior to the start of the night complimenting him on how clean and neatly wired they were. The chassis I was holding had no wheels on it and was fully Reedy (ESC and Motor). I never gave a second thought to which chassis it was so when I was typing up my notes, that is the comment I made. 

I would say assume it is a Tekin in his VTA car if that is what he had been running!


----------



## RollingChicane

David L. you have a PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

The TCS Eurotruck class has my interest. The only options you are allowed is bearings and battery connector change, Reedy Wolfpack or Peak Powermax round case batteries any servo and paint and lubricants you want per their rules on the site. I think this would be a super funster class for anyone of any ability to play with. The trucks are about $135 just add Radio, servo and battery. Definitely thinking about it.


----------



## crispy

They're cute.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> They're cute.


Are they cute enough for you to buy one? You can paint it that dreadful baby squirt yellow that you seem to favor so much.


----------



## RontaryUS

jkaetz said:


> Last I saw, Vincent was running a Tekin Gen3 25.5 for VTA and Reedy 21.5 for USGT. Did he switch?


Correct, I am running the Tekin G3 25.5T on my VTA with a Reedy ESC. Running a Reedy 21.5T with a Reedy ESC on my USGT. Both motors are on the ROAR approved motor list. I believe that the Reedy 25.5T is indeed not approved.


----------



## RontaryUS

RollingChicane said:


> Let me jump in and clarify! I don't know for sure what motor Vincent is running. I was looking at his chassis prior to the start of the night complimenting him on how clean and neatly wired they were. The chassis I was holding had no wheels on it and was fully Reedy (ESC and Motor). I never gave a second thought to which chassis it was so when I was typing up my notes, that is the comment I made.
> 
> I would say assume it is a Tekin in his VTA car if that is what he had been running!


My VTA chassis is a TC6.2 and USGT is a TC7. Motor/ESC combos as posted a bit earlier.


----------



## RontaryUS

crispy said:


> Frenchies finished 1-2 in the IndyCar race yesterday.
> 
> Our Frenchman has shot to the top of the leaderboard recently.
> 
> It must be something in the Perrier...


No...it's about what's in the french - 'best in the world' - red wine


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks for the clarification on the reedy motor everyone. Rolling Chicane might think of editing the og post before it gets put on the indyrc Facebook page if it hasn't yet just for further clarity to another group of people who might not watch this forum.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the reedy motor everyone. Rolling Chicane might think of editing the og post before it gets put on the indyrc Facebook page if it hasn't yet just for further clarity to another group of people who might not watch this forum.


Already updated!

Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## davidl

I went to Freddies tonight and had "French" fries with my burger. Does that mean I will be awesome this Friday?


----------



## crispy

davidl said:


> I went to Freddies tonight and had "French" fries with my burger. Does that mean I will be awesome this Friday?


Unfortunately no. Had you called them Pommes Frites then yes, you would have be awesome.


----------



## microed

RontaryUS said:


> Correct, I am running the Tekin G3 25.5T on my VTA with a Reedy ESC. Running a Reedy 21.5T with a Reedy ESC on my USGT. Both motors are on the ROAR approved motor list. I believe that the Reedy 25.5T is indeed not approved.


Hey, weren't you going by a different name on this message board? How do we know you're not an imposter and just telling us what we want to hear? LOL!


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> The TCS Eurotruck class has my interest. The only options you are allowed is bearings and battery connector change, Reedy Wolfpack or Peak Powermax round case batteries any servo and paint and lubricants you want per their rules on the site. I think this would be a super funster class for anyone of any ability to play with. The trucks are about $135 just add Radio, servo and battery. Definitely thinking about it.


*Do it! *

If you can travel to Cleveland and Orlando for a race, surely you can travel to Springfield, OH.

No entry fee and a free t-shirt.


----------



## RontaryUS

microed said:


> Hey, weren't you going by a different name on this message board? How do we know you're not an imposter and just telling us what we want to hear? LOL!


You can tech my cars on Fridays, anytime...


----------



## microed

RontaryUS said:


> You can tech my cars on Fridays, anytime...


That was just a joke, thus the LOL. I was in no way implying that you were cheating.


----------



## RollingChicane

RontaryUS said:


> You can tech my cars on Fridays, anytime...





microed said:


> That was just a joke, thus the LOL. I was in no way implying that you were cheating.



Just for the record.....Had you beat me Vincent, I would have requested your car to be torn down for full inspection, motor, ESC, probably even the servo just to be safe. I'd request the battery and charger be sent out to a lab to be analyzed for proper chemistry and charging values. Definitely the tires should be tech'd to make sure you aren't molding your own tires in a better compound that just look like the HPI tires......and let's talk about weight....Do you have a secret compartment that holds weight when you put it on the scale but when you activate the 3rd channel on your transmitter it drops the weight so your car is only 1100 grams while on the track, then you drive over the spot where you dropped the weight and you turn on the lead magnet and poof, the car is back to weight.....??? I think I'm on to something!!

I'm totally kidding Vincent! You have been working on your cars for a while and you have done a GREAT job getting these cars into top contention. You started with a TT01 if I recall correctly and now you have a two awesome rides (that are incredibly cleanly laid out). You deserve all the credit and sorry if I brought on undue scrutiny for my "Reedy powered" comment in the write up. It was certainly not intentional!


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> *Do it! *
> 
> If you can travel to Cleveland and Orlando for a race, surely you can travel to Springfield, OH.
> 
> No entry fee and a free t-shirt.





ThrottleKing said:


> Are they cute enough for you to buy one? You can paint it that dreadful baby squirt yellow that you seem to favor so much.





crispy said:


> They're cute.





ThrottleKing said:


> The TCS Eurotruck class has my interest. The only options you are allowed is bearings and battery connector change, Reedy Wolfpack or Peak Powermax round case batteries any servo and paint and lubricants you want per their rules on the site. I think this would be a super funster class for anyone of any ability to play with. The trucks are about $135 just add Radio, servo and battery. Definitely thinking about it.



I think several of you should buy these Euro trucks and see if you can throw down the hurt on JW at the April Race. I'll put out a $20 bounty for the highest finisher for anyone that buys one of these trucks and finishes a head of JW if he buys a truck and races it at the April 9th race!! And if JW finishes ahead of anyone else that buys a truck, I'll throw the $20 his way.

So...do we have any bounty hunters out there????


----------



## RontaryUS

microed said:


> That was just a joke, thus the LOL. I was in no way implying that you were cheating.





RollingChicane said:


> Just for the record.....Had you beat me Vincent, I would have requested your car to be torn down for full inspection, motor, ESC, probably even the servo just to be safe. I'd request the battery and charger be sent out to a lab to be analyzed for proper chemistry and charging values. Definitely the tires should be tech'd to make sure you aren't molding your own tires in a better compound that just look like the HPI tires......and let's talk about weight....Do you have a secret compartment that holds weight when you put it on the scale but when you activate the 3rd channel on your transmitter it drops the weight so your car is only 1100 grams while on the track, then you drive over the spot where you dropped the weight and you turn on the lead magnet and poof, the car is back to weight.....??? I think I'm on to something!!
> 
> I'm totally kidding Vincent! You have been working on your cars for a while and you have done a GREAT job getting these cars into top contention. You started with a TT01 if I recall correctly and now you have a two awesome rides (that are incredibly cleanly laid out). You deserve all the credit and sorry if I brought on undue scrutiny for my "Reedy powered" comment in the write up. It was certainly not intentional!


No problem at all...I appreciate the help I have been receiving from all at the track since I started last year. You finally found it: I am molding my own tires indeed :wink2:


----------



## regets ama

*national points*



RontaryUS said:


> You can tech my cars on Fridays, anytime...


It probably wouldnt hurt to do a tech once in awhile, at least a weigh in and battery mah limits for vta and usgt as applicable.

For newcomers to the classes it serves as a learning process - what is expected, how are things measured, what to expect at other tracks, etc. It also keeps the integrity piece a non-issue for the National Points earned. No, I do not participate, but several in our market do. At a track up north that I run occasionally they do the above on random nights. Sometimes just the top 3 qualifiers for each heat and main podium cars. Sometimes they leave the scale out by the track and the driver enlists one of the competitors to validate before a run. Personally, just weight and non-timing mode check seems good enough.

RontaryUS's (aka heli aficionado) vta chassis is a heavy chassis in its stock form. A great chassis for VTA similar to Brian S and his tub chassis. I doubt you would find much need for weight added to either chassis.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> It probably wouldnt hurt to do a tech once in awhile, at least a weigh in and battery mah limits for vta and usgt as applicable.
> 
> For newcomers to the classes it serves as a learning process - what is expected, how are things measured, what to expect at other tracks, etc. It also keeps the integrity piece a non-issue for the National Points earned. No, I do not participate, but several in our market do. At a track up north that I run occasionally they do the above on random nights. Sometimes just the top 3 qualifiers for each heat and main podium cars. Sometimes they leave the scale out by the track and the driver enlists one of the competitors to validate before a run. Personally, just weight and non-timing mode check seems good enough.
> 
> RontaryUS's (aka heli aficionado) vta chassis is a heavy chassis in its stock form. A great chassis for VTA similar to Brian S and his tub chassis. I doubt you would find much need for weight added to either chassis.


I'm happy to have my cars tech'd any time by any body. If there is anyone who wants to look my cars over, please feel free to do so at any time. I don't think it is a bad idea from time to time to tech the podium finishers, not because I think anyone has anything not to spec, but just to show to everyone that the cars are indeed legit to the rules. Blinky mode, weight and battery voltage are super easy to check.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

An occasional tech would be a good thing to do. Racers probably need to generate that. Doug is usually Lone Wolf McQuade upstairs so I don't know that he's typically able to run the shop, the race and the tech downstairs. Last time we did tech, there were several who were way under weight. The rules have changed since then, but like you say its a learning process. I know the first time that I went to an official USVTA event, I was in a mad scramble at the last minute to add some weight and get my battery properly charged. My charger from the factory was overcharging a little.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know several are interested in this new release from Traxxas. I would be nice if it could help turn on people to on-road the way the Slash did for off-road. Don't think it will have that much impact, but it still is a nice effort on their part. They are the kings of mass marketing, that's for sure. The giant Traxxas billboard on the USAC building at 16th and Georgetown is proof of that.

https://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?2833177-Traxxas-Ford-GT-4-Tec-2-0


----------



## RollingChicane

*25.5 TC Anyone*

So, how many of you are like me and have struggled with grip in USGT? My problem is I LOVE the tires when they are all ballooned out and on their last breath. That is when my car is nasty dialed and usually within a tenth or so from the fastest of the fast guys. For me, that is when they are perfect. But, once they wear out and i have to switch to a new set, my car is terrible until the tires break in again. Two weeks ago, I lost 0.6 seconds on my fast lap just by switching to brand new tires..... I'm also pretty sure a lot of you have multiple chassis just like I do. I have a couple EXCELLENT chassis that never see the carpet just because my primary cars and so good..... Any of this sound like you can relate???

Enter 21.5T TC...... What to you all think about a 21.5T TC class? I believe this is a ROAR class or at least one they are/were looking at so it is not some obscure class. We would want to run a spec Jaco Blue tire ($29 for a set of 4) and any body but a TC body would be the best advantage. To put it bluntly, this is a USGT chassis with Jaco slicks and any body of choice and as a reference point, the Jaco Blues out of the package should be about the same grip level as nicely worn USGT tires....grip central baby!! 

About now, many nay-sayers are asking why would we want to run "a second USGT class"? Practice Practice Practice.....So many people that I have talked to have USGT as the class they want to improve upon. Obviously when JW and Lanny are there, the top two spots are locked up, BUT the #3 spot is open for serious contention. If you want to get better in USGT, run 21.5TC and I promise you will get better. Double the wheel time, more grip, it will teach you to drive faster and cleaner in a class with more grip....that will translate into improved skill in USGT as well. Simply due to the better tire and the TC body, you will probably pick up .2 -.3 over your USGT car. Piloting a faster car with grip will get you more laps and give you more wheel time. One more benefit, due to a tire with higher grip, you can run an older chassis and bet just as good as your high dollar USGT chassis on USGT tires.

Case in point, I ran my old TB03 with slicks (and a crappy body) after the races on Friday night and I was able to stay ahead of Brian S. who was running a 17.5T and USGT tires pretty easily. I was turning virtually identical times with my old TB03 as I was with my GREAT USGT car. 

So, if you have any old chassis laying around and you want to improve your USGT skill and finishing position, snatch up a set of Jaco Blues and toss them on a chassis with a 21.5T motor and a body of your choice (again, I'd recommend a TC body) and bring it out. We will have 2-3 cars on Friday ready to go if you want to watch them in practice.

Let's get it goin!!!!

#moregrip
#doublethefun


----------



## crispy

*"I need three volunteer marshals please..."*


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> So, how many of you are like me and have struggled with grip in USGT?


Keep in mind that I have pretty good authority that we will be getting new carpet soon, most likely the black stuff since that is all they are making these days. So it is safe to say the grip will definitely be greater for all tires when this happens.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> *"I need three volunteer marshals please..."*


We'll run them after Slash so you all can marshal for us!


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> Keep in mind that I have pretty good authority that we will be getting new carpet soon, most likely the black stuff since that is all they are making these days. So it is safe to say the grip will definitely be greater for all tires when this happens.


Good point, might be a good opportunity to double up on driving ability as similar speeds and a double opportunity for tuning adjustments seeing what does vs. doesn't work on new carpet!


----------



## davidl

microed said:


> Keep in mind that I have pretty good authority that we will be getting new carpet soon, most likely the black stuff since that is all they are making these days. So it is safe to say the grip will definitely be greater for all tires when this happens.



This isn't quite true, Ed. There are places to obtain some grey carpet. So, it is possible that he may end up with the grey. I am pointing this out so that all of the racers are aware and won't be surprised in a negative way if he decides to take a route away from the black carpet. I have no idea what he is going to do, but let's not put ideas in peoples minds how it will turn out before it happens.


Having said that, I want to add some additional information. The black carpet doesn't necessarily have more grip than the grey. It is a totally different surface that has depth. The tire sits down into the carpet because if it's construction and that makes the tire react differently than when on grey. You will see that we must build the groove, just as we currently do. Possibility of traction roll is higher on black but it is because the outside edge of the tire is digging into carpet filaments such that it grabs and causes the roll. That is why drivers are putting CA on the outside of the tire. The CA makes the edge of the tire slide across the surface of the carpet, it does not dig in and the car doesn't roll. I have run about a half a dozen times on black carpet. I didn't notice any additional forward bite to the tires, indicating that there isn't more traction available. I also experienced that you must stay in the groove to get the car to work, just as we have currently at Indy RC. These are just my experiences to help those reading here about the impact of changing carpet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I agree with part of that. It does have more fluff to it and the need to glue the sidewall so it doesn't dig in. I am curious as to where you can get *NEW*grey CRC Fast Track carpet. I think black does have more traction right off the bat but you still need to build a groove like anything else. You can get out of the groove and get back into it without struggling for a lap to get your car back. Its more flame and fire resistant. It absorbes more racing noise. Easier to lay down flat. Less fuzz.

I myself think its got 3x the grip of the last gen of grey carpet probably 5x more than Indy's old worn out carpet. I would say it has alot more forward bite too as I have seen way more wheelstands nowadays than in the past.

I also think black carpet is a step in the right direction. Almost all the other tracks around have moved to using it and it makes since to follow suit. Once again Im not sure Frank even has new Grey FastTrack anymore and buying anyone's used grey carpet would be a leap backwards in my opinion. Gluing sidewalls is not that big of a deal, especially for the guys that are mounting their own stuff anyways.

Just my opinion. Let the Flaming begin.


----------



## TEAM PBR

No flaming here tk/jw. But I will place my bet on whatever doug can get the cheapest, and what will hurt the stock slash/ offroad racing the least. And that has to be anything but the black carpet. If he winds up with black carpet I'd venture a guess that there just wasn't a viable alternative at any level of savings. So now everyone can flame me.


----------



## RollingChicane

My worry regardless of which carpet Doug lays down is that the SCT trucks by nature when landing from a jump will tear up any new carpet that is laid down. There are so many tears on the current carpet it isn't funny. My F1 did an end over end flip last week when the front wing grabbed a huge tear in the carpet on the far right side. If I were the one footing the bill for any new carpet, I would be doing away with any and all big jumps and have the matting IN USE after every jump no matter what. I'd also have a 1 strike rule on driving cars without bodies. I've seen way too many trucks flying around without bodies then when they flip, it has huge potential to snag and tear carpet.

Personally I hope Doug goes with the Black carpet as this is what virtually all tracks will be changing over to going forward. Our track has the lowest grip of anywhere I have been and it seems that "out-of-towners" really struggle with our low grip. If we do indeed make the switch to black carpet, I'd like to see Doug start having a couple big races each year. A prime candidate would be a TCS race and a simple trophy race. Ft Wayne has done a great job putting on bigger races and there is no reason we couldn't have a decent size race as well.

*Flame On!*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I encourage everyone who races Friday to check out other racing/days at Indy RC Raceway. I race a lot of Saturday afternoon on-road and have stayed around to watch the Saturday night off-road program. They have the biggest turn-out of any racing at the track, with Friday night on-road coming in at second. I would also say that the off-road racers probably spend more in the local shop than any other group of racers. The off-road racers could easily say we are the minority and suggest that the jumps should stay on the track at all times. 

I think it is great that we race at a track that supports all forms of r/c racing (small scale, oval, on-road, off-road, aerial drones). But since we race at a multi-use facility, there is always going to be compromises. One obvious compromise is that we lose a bit of pit space where the facility stores the off-road jumps. Another big compromise is practice time, as the track may not be configured for your type of racing if you show up on a different day/night. However that is not to say you can't practice. Saturday late morning/early afternoon is a great time for on-road practice. There are several hours before racing starts that the track is open. You can even practice between heats as it is a more laid back race program. The layout is still in place from Friday night and traction is still pretty decent from the previous night. Sunday is a good day for off-road practice as they leave the jumps up from Saturday night.

As far as the condition of the carpet, I won't deny that it has seen a lot of use. However considering how many years it has been in use, it is in decent condition or at least in the condition I would expect. Unfortunately there are some tears in the carpet. Occasionally the tears will start to pull up from the floor and will need to be repaired. A simple repair is to super glue the carpet tear back down to the floor. I realize any irregularities in the carpet have a greater effect on 1/12 & F1 cars, but I would encourage those racers to walk the track (just like full scale racers) and fix any problem areas and/or bring them to the attention of track management. But I also have to mention that I've often seen 1/12 cars dragging bodies and/or F1 cars dragging wings on many different carpet tracks that I've raced which is tearing up the carpet. When I raced open wheel (on-road/oval), I often had to adjust my front wing to ensure that it wasn't going to be affected by any irregularities of the racing surface (bumps, tears, curbs, etc). 

I enjoy racing at different facilities with different types of surfaces and diffent levels of grip. I've never understood the argument that every track must have similar grip level to make it easier for people traveling between tracks. Most of the people I've known who travel to different tracks usually have enough cars to have a car setup for specific tracks. The few people that do travel also know that they will need to bring their "A" game setup when they go to a big event/trophy race. For the rest of the racers they have a home track and develop a setup that works there. These locals are obviously going to have a bit of a home track advantage, but r/c racing has always been this way.

One final thought about carpet tracks. Even if 2 different tracks have the exact same type of carpet, there is no way to ensure that they will have the exact same level of grip on the actual racing surface. Depending on the age of the carpet, sub flooring, classes raced (different tires), traction compounds allowed, number of entries, size of track/layout, etc there is no way to ensure that the grip levels will be the same. The best racers will adjust their setup to whatever the track conditions are at that moment, which is a big part of why they are the best. Even if Indy RC Raceway did switch to the new CRC carpet, they most likely would continue to allow Paragon as a traction compound. Since many tracks only allow odorless compounds, this difference alone might require big setup differences.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I spoke with Doug/Indy RC Raceway last night to see if they got in any new VTA tires. He wasn't sure as he hadn't had time to go through their box of orders/supplies yet. If he didn't, I will have 2 sets of new in package 26mm VTA tires with me on Friday. I will give Nick first pick on a set of fronts.

I also have a set of the Performance VTA tires that I plan on gluing up and trying out at some point, probably just on my outlaw car.

----------

I'm not sure if Lee (races/drifts on Saturdays) follows this forum, but I also found a 100ml spray can of the Tamiya PS Pastel Gray (#89920) at an area hobby store. This is one of the harder to find Tamiya lexan paints to get. I plan on racing on Saturday and will have it with me and will be happy to sell it as I know he was looking for some.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I spoke with Doug/Indy RC Raceway last night to see if they got in any new VTA tires. He wasn't sure as he hadn't had time to go through their box of orders/supplies yet. If he didn't, I will have 2 sets of new in package 26mm VTA tires with me on Friday. I will give Nick first pick on a set of fronts.
> 
> I also have a set of the Performance VTA tires that I plan on gluing up and trying out at some point, probably just on my outlaw car.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I'm not sure if Lee (races/drifts on Saturdays) follows this forum, but I also found a 100ml spray can of the Tamiya PS Pastel Gray (#89920) at an area hobby store. This is one of the harder to find Tamiya lexan paints to get. I plan on racing on Saturday and will have it with me and will be happy to sell it as I know he was looking for some.


*I will buy any portion of a set of VTA tires that you have!*


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> They have the biggest turn-out of any racing at the track, with Friday night on-road coming in at second. I would also say that the off-road racers probably spend more in the local shop than any other group of racers. The off-road racers could easily say we are the minority and suggest that the jumps should stay on the track at all times.
> 
> When I raced open wheel (on-road/oval), I often had to adjust my front wing to ensure that it wasn't going to be affected by any irregularities of the racing surface (bumps, tears, curbs, etc).
> 
> I enjoy racing at different facilities with different types of surfaces and diffent levels of grip. I've never understood the argument that every track must have similar grip level to make it easier for people traveling between tracks.
> 
> One final thought about carpet tracks. Even if 2 different tracks have the exact same type of carpet, there is no way to ensure that they will have the exact same level of grip on the actual racing surface.



I was not proposing to eliminate the jumps. I was speaking from the perspective (and stated that) if I was the one purchasing the carpet, I wouldn't have big jumps. Carpet isn't cheap, if I plopped down several grand, the last thing I want it to see someone tear it up due to a 10' long awesome air jump. And if you think it doesn't happen, just go watch a Sunday afternoon open practice day. Everytime I've been in there, there are people that line up side by side at a stop on a straight and go full bore and launch off the jump. That isn't racing, that is bashing and the bashing is what tears up a several thousand dollar investment quicker than anything. I'm stating that I would simply remove the ability to have big air jumps. 

I agree that the off road crowd spends more $$$ at the shop than the Friday night crowd. But, in all fairness, when was the last time something was in stock that we run on our cars of any significance? That is a horrible double edge sword. If I were Doug, I wouldn't want to keep every part for every chassis out there, BUT not having virtually ANY part for ANY chassis guarantees that all the other groups will spend more many than the Friday night crowd. If I wanted to grow the retail side of the shop, I would have a killer website with free instore shipping or competitive drop shipping to the persons house. I'm kinda embarrassed to say this, but it isn't uncommon for me to spend hundreds of dollars *every month* on RC stuff and I'm betting I'm not the only one. I guarantee that Doug could grow his core business by a thousand or two each month with good online retail options.

No amount of ride height or set up changes will clear a 2" snag of carpet sticking straight up out of the carpet....

I agree and hope I didn't imply that setup changes aren't going to be required no matter where you go and what carpet is there. My comments are more with keeping up with the times (but then again, you might not understand because you still race a highly competitive a TC3....:grin2 and when you have to invest in carpet, why not invest in what is the current and new offering? When I go to look to buy a new phone, I don't try to replace my iPhone 5 with an old Palm Pilot from the 90's, I typically don't even want to replace it with another iPhone 5. I try to get the most current offering I can afford and I would hope that thought process would apply to carpet as well.

But here is the deal....I thoroughly enjoy racing. No matter what carpet is in that place, I'm gonna be there racing. Tears on old gray carpet or perfectly smooth CRC black carpet, either way my cars will be on there having fun!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For anyone reading my posts who doesn't know me, I'm not a representative of Indy RC Raceway. I had my username before the name changed from Indy Slots to Indy RC Raceway.

To be clear, I think changing to the newer CRC carpet would improve most of the on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway on Friday night and Saturday afternoon. While some of the Saturday racers might struggle with traction rolling, there is plenty of information out there on how to race cars like the TT-02 and M-Chassis cars on the newer CRC carpet. At a minimum, there are so many helpful people racing at the track that will help those who may be struggling that it wouldn't have any real affect on race turn-outs.

As far as classes running on other nights, I don't have enough information or experience to offer a good opinion. 
- I know that during the week that some smaller scale off-road or rally cars are running on the road course without jumps. Not sure what affect the new CRCcarpet will have on those type of vehicles. 
- For the oval racers/classes, it is easy enough to use a different right front tire if the rules allow it. A short course oval chassis class might struggle though.
- The biggest question is how would the new CRC carpet affect the Saturday night crowd? I have no idea. I'm not aware of any other tracks in the area running a program like Indy RC Raceway. Does FT. Wayne still run Slashes during any of the on-road programs? Are they using foam tires or rubber tires and do they even have any jumps? Maybe this is a problem for the off-road guys. But if the new carpet creates more issues than it solves for them it could affect turn-out which in turn affects the whole facility.

The reality is that even if the current well used CRC carpet is replaced with new(er) CRC gray carpet, there is not guarantee that the grip level will be the same. The only guarantee is that everyone currently racing at Indy RC Raceway is familiar with the CRC gray carpet and have developed setups that work with that type of carpet.

I know from talking directly with Doug, he is aware of the condition of the carpet and wants to make sure we have a good surface to race on.

----------

For the record not only do I race an old car, I'm still using an 3 generation old cell phone. I would still be using my old keyboard slider phone if I didn't drop it on the floor one too many times. Now get off my lawn you darn kids.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm pretty much feeling the same as Nick and its all the variables that Doug see that we dont with him seeing the bottom line at the end of the month/quarter that will influence his decision. I would just hate to see him buy old used carpet from someone/somewhere unless it was donated. To me it would be the nail in the coffin on ever having one of those bigger races that out of town racers would travel for. Indy R/C has alot of potential and I just dont want to see it being hamstrung with its surface. I know the numbers for offroad are better but the playing field has never been fair. Onroad gets a night a week and maybe a few hours on a Saturday morning at the time when little ones have sports or school activities. Like Nick stated its a bash fest on Sunday. People can bash at home and not destroy the clicktrack or carpet. Would be nice to get the jumps and rugs removed so that on road racers could come in on Sundays and test/tune since the layout from Friday may still be somewhat like it was. Just my perspective


----------



## RollingChicane

Brian - I'm going to start calling you Mr. Eastwood.....from Torino...... because of all your old school stuff and your lawn comment. Great movie BTW.

Tried to post a pic but wouldn't load right, woulda been much funnier....


----------



## ThrottleKing

The Slash class up at FtWayne runs a rubber tire now on the onroad. Some kind of Dynamite packaged tire I think and the oval Slashes still use the foam tire with tape or something on the outside front and some the rear too.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Why one earth with rc tire technology where it is and amount of traction additives are they still even running on carpet? If we wanted to better simulate what a real car does there would be asphalt and concrete tracks period. And since most indoor facilities have concrete floors and most of the outdoor tracks are asphalt would that not be the best simulation overall? All the carpet talk got me wondering what is the reason to do that at all. I'm certain older foam tire tech probably made it necessary but today makes one go hmmm. The carpet the same everywhere idea is ridiculous. That'd be like real race car ownerso and drivers saying the track surface needed to be the same at every track across the country. Like I'm not going to race Martinsville cause they have concrete in the corners not the black asphalt. said no racer ever... interesting conversation though.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone have an extra TC to run 21.5TC with tomorrow night? Nick, Myself and Reggio if he can make it have one to throw down. Heck run your GT car again with us if you want. The few of us that have been talking about this class for a few weeks have decided to make the Jaco Blue the spec tire since Doug can get it and HT north had them last I checked and a very common tire at most tracks. Min weight and voltage same at all other TC classes 1350g and 8.40v


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> Why one earth with rc tire technology where it is and amount of traction additives are they still even running on carpet? If we wanted to better simulate what a real car does there would be asphalt and concrete tracks period. And since most indoor facilities have concrete floors and most of the outdoor tracks are asphalt would that not be the best simulation overall? All the carpet talk got me wondering what is the reason to do that at all. I'm certain older foam tire tech probably made it necessary but today makes one go hmmm. The carpet the same everywhere idea is ridiculous. That'd be like real race car ownerso and drivers saying the track surface needed to be the same at every track across the country. Like I'm not going to race Martinsville cause they have concrete in the corners not the black asphalt. said no racer ever... interesting conversation though.


I would love it if we had an purpose built asphalt track in the city especially one indoors. Not sure about the concrete though but I'm sure it could be done if prepped correctly and it had the right finish. But to maybe take a stab at an answer to your question would be that the power to weight ratio of our 1/10 missiles is 10x that of their 1:1 counterpart trying to run on same or similar surfaces. Then there is the tire wear. Carpet is way more forgiving in this aspect. Finally if you have raced on asphalt or concrete you cant stop or change direction as well as on the rug so collisions and crashes are more violent and wreak havoc on chassis scuffing and body damage should you decide to run rubber side up.
However asphalt TC is my favorite form of R/C racing which is why I drive to Leisure Hours nearly every Sunday through the summer.c


----------



## 1/12th

IndyRC_Racer said:


> For anyone reading my posts who doesn't know me, I'm not a representative of Indy RC Raceway. I had my username before the name changed from Indy Slots to Indy RC Raceway.
> 
> To be clear, I think changing to the newer CRC carpet would improve most of the on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway on Friday night and Saturday afternoon. While some of the Saturday racers might struggle with traction rolling, there is plenty of information out there on how to race cars like the TT-02 and M-Chassis cars on the newer CRC carpet. At a minimum, there are so many helpful people racing at the track that will help those who may be struggling that it wouldn't have any real affect on race turn-outs.
> 
> As far as classes running on other nights, I don't have enough information or experience to offer a good opinion.
> - I know that during the week that some smaller scale off-road or rally cars are running on the road course without jumps. Not sure what affect the new CRCcarpet will have on those type of vehicles.
> - For the oval racers/classes, it is easy enough to use a different right front tire if the rules allow it. A short course oval chassis class might struggle though.
> - The biggest question is how would the new CRC carpet affect the Saturday night crowd? I have no idea. I'm not aware of any other tracks in the area running a program like Indy RC Raceway. Does FT. Wayne still run Slashes during any of the on-road programs? Are they using foam tires or rubber tires and do they even have any jumps? Maybe this is a problem for the off-road guys. But if the new carpet creates more issues than it solves for them it could affect turn-out which in turn affects the whole facility.
> 
> The reality is that even if the current well used CRC carpet is replaced with new(er) CRC gray carpet, there is not guarantee that the grip level will be the same. The only guarantee is that everyone currently racing at Indy RC Raceway is familiar with the CRC gray carpet and have developed setups that work with that type of carpet.
> 
> I know from talking directly with Doug, he is aware of the condition of the carpet and wants to make sure we have a good surface to race on.
> 
> ----------
> 
> For the record not only do I race an old car, I'm still using an 3 generation old cell phone. I would still be using my old keyboard slider phone if I didn't drop it on the floor one too many times. Now get off my lawn you darn kids.


And this whole time I thought I was the only person left with an old outdated cell phone.


----------



## ThrottleKing

1/12th said:


> And this whole time I thought I was the only person left with an old outdated cell phone.


I guess you have not seen my flip phone.


----------



## 1/12th

ThrottleKing said:


> I guess you have not seen my flip phone.


That is what I have also...


----------



## 1/12th

Well the time of week has returned when I will travel to Indy r/c on yet another friday evening to continue my streak of horrible finishes, although with a different car. see you all there..


----------



## TEAM PBR

Calling all non bios drivers. Team pink needs fill in drivers for the bios race this month. Basically if you want to drive the car just tell doug you are this month's team pink and have fun.


----------



## davidl

WOW! Reading all this about carpet, drivers coming in, traveling, trophy races - my hair is on fire.>


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone have an extra TC to run 21.5TC with tomorrow night? Nick, Myself and Reggio if he can make it have one to throw down. Heck run your GT car again with us if you want. The few of us that have been talking about this class for a few weeks have decided to make the Jaco Blue the spec tire since Doug can get it and HT north had them last I checked and a very common tire at most tracks. Min weight and voltage same at all other TC classes 1350g and 8.40v


Might just be the perfect combo for Slots, i'll bring my usgt with tc body. no jacos for now but i have some gravitys from up north.


----------



## Crashing J

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone have an extra TC to run 21.5TC with tomorrow night? Nick, Myself and Reggio if he can make it have one to throw down. Heck run your GT car again with us if you want. The few of us that have been talking about this class for a few weeks have decided to make the Jaco Blue the spec tire since Doug can get it and HT north had them last I checked and a very common tire at most tracks. Min weight and voltage same at all other TC classes 1350g and 8.40v


Instead of another 21.5 class how about a 17.5 tc class? I have an old tc4 tub that I run in the Saturday outlaw class with a 17.5 in it. The sad part is my lap times with that car are usually around the top usgt times, lol.

If I make it tomorrow I can switch my outlaw over to a 21.5.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Crashing J said:


> Instead of another 21.5 class how about a 17.5 tc class? I have an old tc4 tub that I run in the Saturday outlaw class with a 17.5 in it. The sad part is my lap times with that car are usually around the top usgt times, lol.
> 
> If I make it tomorrow I can switch my outlaw over to a 21.5.


I wish more wanted to run 17.5TC.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> *The carpet the same everywhere idea is ridiculous*. That'd be like real race car owners and drivers saying the track surface needed to be the same at every track across the country. Like I'm not going to race Martinsville cause they have concrete in the corners not the black asphalt. said no racer ever... interesting conversation though.


I don't understand why this is a ridiculous idea? If it is the only carpet that you can buy new, isn't it rational to think that most tracks will be going to this eventually one way or another? I also think several folks have stated (and I agree) that even with the same carpet, the grip levels will be different for a variety of reasons from track to track. Every track will have its own "tuning characteristic" in addition to the layout tweaks and that is part of what I enjoy with the small scale engineering. 

But, one big reason I don't go to other large races is because I am totally lost on black carpet set up because it is significantly different that what works on our carpet. I don't have the time to go somewhere and spend a weekend testing and tuning just to get a new set up on the car that I like. So as a result, I tend to stick with our track and our track only. I believe my original comment was "Personally I hope Doug goes with the Black carpet as this is what virtually all tracks will be changing over to going forward." I'm not sure why this comment has sparked so much attention or the misconception of a ridiculous idea or that it implies that I think that the grip level will automatically be identical everywhere. 

However I do like how much activity we have on this forum so keep the comments going, it's kinda like the old saying, no press is bad press......keep the comments going because we are all entitled to our opinions!


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> I wish more wanted to run 17.5TC.



Hmmm....am I hearing a wide open outlaw class for Friday?!?!?!?


----------



## CPW

ThrottleKing said:


> Would be nice to get the jumps and rugs removed so that on road racers could come in on Sundays and test/tune since the layout from Friday may still be somewhat like it was.


As a rookie just trying to be competitive, I have often felt like there is no time for on-road practice. I would love an extended period of time where I could experiment with setup changes on the same track as Friday night.


----------



## 1/12th

CPW said:


> As a rookie just trying to be competitive, I have often felt like there is no time for on-road practice. I would love an extended period of time where I could experiment with setup changes on the same track as Friday night.


My understanding is the layout is the same on saturday morning as friday night..


----------



## 1/12th

RollingChicane said:


> Hmmm....am I hearing a wide open outlaw class for Friday?!?!?!?


I am testing mine tonite prolly crash and burn..


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> However I do like how much activity we have on this forum so keep the comments going, it's kinda like the old saying, no press is bad press......keep the comments going because we are all entitled to our opinions!


Even when your opinion is WRONG! LOL

I agree with Tony.

Of course, I also do better the less grip there is.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Alot of people have more than 1 vta car, maybe 25.5 touring car next... I hear it's a big deal in the southern states.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'm curious and looking forward to getting my hands on the new Traxxas TC and seeing what can be done with that, maybe convert to a VTA or even just have its own box stock class like the Slash would be cool.


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> WOW! Reading all this about carpet, drivers coming in, traveling, trophy races - my hair is on fire.>


Can somebody get the man a fire extinguisher!!!! Or dunk his head in the toilet whichever is easier?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Even when your opinion is WRONG! LOL
> 
> I agree with Tony.
> 
> Of course, I also do better the less grip there is.


Sigh....don't you have a body to ruin with that horrible greenish-yellow paint? Do you really have time to be typing???

JK


----------



## 1/12th

TEAM PBR said:


> Alot of people have more than 1 vta car, maybe 25.5 touring car next... I hear it's a big deal in the southern states.


25.5 Touring car sounds good to me...


----------



## Crashing J

There's been a lot of talk lately about the carpet, off-road and practice on Sunday. Here is my 2 cents worth.

I run on three different nights/days in a total of 5 different classes, both on and off road. *I can tell you that most of the damage to the carpet is from Sunday off-road "practice" and that none of the off-road racers actually practice there on Sundays.* I use the term practice very lightly. I've attempted to practice and work on my setup on a Sunday, a few different times, when I first got back into racing a year ago. When I walked in, all I saw were a bunch of kids running their slash back and forth on the track hitting everything in sight. They weren't attempting to follow the track layout, it was a big mosh pit. And if you put your vehicle out there, you were entering into the battle dome with them. When they would break their truck, they wouldn't pull it off of the track. Instead they kept driving, dragging whatever broken wheel, A-arm, etc across the carpet. 

The second most damaging night is the off-road night's on Wed and Sat. Racers running buggies with no rear wing, broken vehicles continuing on well after they should have been pulled and people coming off the jumps way faster than they should be clearing the rugs, landing on the carpet. The track rules need to be enforced better than they currently are.

I personally would love to be able to go to the track on a Sunday to practice and work with different setups to see how changes affect the car. Also being able to get more laps in would be a huge help. I'm not sure if Doug would allow us to remove the jumps on a Sunday or not? 

Speaking of running on Sunday, anyone up for running Friday night schedule on Sundays also, lol.

I think I might have a small addiction.

My name is A-aron, and I'm addicted to RC cars...


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> There's been a lot of talk lately about the carpet, off-road and practice on Sunday. Here is my 2 cents worth.
> 
> I run on three different nights/days in a total of 5 different classes, both on and off road. *I can tell you that most of the damage to the carpet is from Sunday off-road "practice" and that none of the off-road racers actually practice there on Sundays.* I use the term practice very lightly. I've attempted to practice and work on my setup on a Sunday, a few different times, when I first got back into racing a year ago. When I walked in, all I saw were a bunch of kids running their slash back and forth on the track hitting everything in sight. They weren't attempting to follow the track layout, it was a big mosh pit. And if you put your vehicle out there, you were entering into the battle dome with them. When they would break their truck, they wouldn't pull it off of the track. Instead they kept driving, dragging whatever broken wheel, A-arm, etc across the carpet.
> 
> The second most damaging night is the off-road night's on Wed and Sat. Racers running buggies with no rear wing, broken vehicles continuing on well after they should have been pulled and people coming off the jumps way faster than they should be clearing the rugs, landing on the carpet. The track rules need to be enforced better than they currently are.
> 
> I personally would love to be able to go to the track on a Sunday to practice and work with different setups to see how changes affect the car. Also being able to get more laps in would be a huge help. I'm not sure if Doug would allow us to remove the jumps on a Sunday or not?
> 
> Speaking of running on Sunday, anyone up for running Friday night schedule on Sundays also, lol.
> 
> I think I might have a small addiction.
> 
> My name is A-aron, and I'm addicted to RC cars...


Aaron - I think your two cents are pure gold. Very well said. You brought up a great point of track rules needing to be enforced. We can hash it out behind a key board all week long but if no one monitors and enforces it, it won't get any better. Great comments!


----------



## TEAM PBR

I go on Sundays when my track awareness seems to be more like tunnel vision. It's a challenge to put in a lap or 2 without getting hammered and becomes a test of sorts to open your field of view. Usually the next time in an actual race it seems like you're in the matrix and you can see things developing and react quicker. There's no way to get any setup info or serious laps on a Sunday but if anyone else is having tunnel vision issues take a beater slash over there and just challenge yourself to make laps without getting wiped out. You'll find it most challenging and it'll hone your control skills as you'll use the wheel, throttle, and brakes more in 1 lap than in 10 of most races. My best on track passes in questionable passing zones have always came within weeks following a Sunday trip. It's also a good day to test thermal limits as well cause I've never had a thermal shutdown except Sunday.


----------



## RollingChicane

Ed - you have a PM


----------



## 1/12th

The reedy 25.5 is on the roar approved list as of 3-16-17


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Ed - you have a PM


PM replied.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How was VTA racing on Friday. I only had a chance to run the first round.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Well boys....another week of racing has come and gone. Friday night brought about another good crowd with a couple new faces showing up but missing from this week's line up was 1/12 scale. A couple folks showed up but not enough to convince everyone to stay and form a class. I personally always like it when the foam tire cars show up because of the additional grip these little guys put into the groove. Hopefully we will see these corner carvers show back up again in the near future. Even without this class we saw 41 entries this week across 5 different classes. So without further delay, here is your layout and class results:

*Track Layout*
Well, if you enjoy NHRA drag racing, the layout on Friday night was for you. We basically had 4 long drag strips. Taking the stripe at full speed on the backstretch led you to a 180° right hander to a long straight with a 180° left hander to a long straight with another 180° right handers to a long straight in front of the driver stand with a long right hand sweeper leading back to the starting line. The good news is nearly 100% of the carpet was utilized. The bad news is it was a pretty boring track that didn't really require any form of skillful driving or even a good handling car. Motor and gearing is what made the difference on Friday night. All in all, I would give the track a 3 out of 5 stars at best. Let's keep raising our voices and "make on road great again" and push for Brozek design track layouts in the coming weeks!

*F1*
The previous week must have taken its toll on a few cars as this week we only had 3 F1's make the call to the line. Lanny was out due to a broken dampner and Dave must still be at home celebrating his awesome 2nd place finish from the previous week. That left JW, Brozek and myself to represent the open tire class. JW actually ran part of the race and then was apparently worn out from all the pressure I was putting on him in the second heat and had to turn over the driving duties to the real Indy car guru skills of Mr. Reggio. As we put our cars on the track for the Amain, JW again relinquished driving duty to Reggio and he did not disappoint his car owner. Reggio blistered the track with the Xray chassis and made no apologies by setting fast lap and taking the win. I locked up second place with another pillow block shattering display of pure driving skill with Brozek locking up the #3 spot with troubles of his own. 
As tricky as these cars are, the challenge of driving them is the big draw for me. I made huge strides forward on the handling of my new CRC F1 (thank you David L!) and I'm confident I can have that puppy in top shape over the next two outings with the car. Brozek also has the same chassis and is getting better each week. I know of two more folks that have these cars that will be running in the coming week so a class of 5-7 should be fairly easily doable.

*Slash*
6 drivers fielded Slashes to try the easy layout which gave the Slashes fairly wide open lanes to race. The only danger for Slash was traction rolling, as this was definitely a high speed track. Shawn put his Slash in the TQ position with Mike J hot on his heels in the #2 spot and Dave M. in the #3 spot. Shawn pretty much lead for the whole race and laid down the fastest lap of the night. While Mike J was only 0.1 off of Shawn, a few on track incidents held him to the #3 spot allowing a slower but more consistent #2 finish by Dave M. I'll throw out an honorable mention to the 15 lb truck of Robert P. That thing was the heaviest Slash I have every picked up as an FYI......

*21.5 TC*
I couldn't wait to type this week's update because of this class. 4 drivers showed up to try their hand at this new class. 21.5T motor, blinky ESC, TC body and Jaco Blue spec tires. Man oh man, if I'm not careful, this is going to be my favorite class. You talk about great handling cars, strap on a set of these slicks, out of the package and you have an instant corner carving, stuck like glue, great handling machine. Personally, I like the 21.5 motor because it isn't too fast for my brain to try and keep up. Again, think of USGT with insane grip. What a freaking blast!! If you have a spare chassis laying around, get it together and snatch up a $29.99 set of slicks and you will be amazed at how enjoyable this class is. BUT, don't abandon USGT please!! ADD this class to your line up and reap the rewards in USGT due to more wheel time and more tuning time!
OK, enough about that.....how did the class actually do?!? JW, Reggio, Steger and myself fielded the first ever 21.5 TC class at Indy RC Raceway. To no surprise, JW put his Xray T17 on the pole with Reggio and his ARC 11 in the #2 spot. Steger had a BAD FAST Yokomo(?) in the #3 spot and my VBC was in the #4 spot. At the sound of the tone, JW and Reggio sprung into motion but collected each other half way through the first lap letting me streak by and into the lead. I wanted to collect the first every 21.5 TC title on the opening night so I was focused on running away with Plan B of making my car really wide if the herd managed to somehow run down my VBC. Much to my surprise, lap by lap, JW seemed to somehow be reeling me in...... and within a lap or two he was on my bumper. It's amazing how wide a car can be when you try to widen the bumpers to the competition. JW and I traded laps back and forth multiple times for the grueling 6 minute main. Every time he would get by, the VBC somehow managed to pull off an incredible pass and get back to the lead (truth is, he was letting me by to keep the racing close, but my version sounds so much more exciting). As time ticked down, with all the lead changes taking place up front, suddenly we realized that Reggio had made his way back into the picture. With less than a minute to go, all three drivers were nose to tail. VBC vs. Xray vs. ARC... it was an epic battle that all came down to the last lap. The gloves were off and it was every man for himself! The train of cars were like a sidewinder snake on the track, practically all linked together at the bumpers, as we entered the final sweeper it was anyone's race.......crossing the stripe first was the VBC that I was piloting with the Xray of JW only 0.1 seconds behind me and Reggio 2.1 seconds behind JW, everyone on the same lap!! What a fantastic race!! (Truth is JW and Reggio had much better cars than I did, JW was just toying with me and caught a bad break on the last lap, but like I said earlier, my version sounds way more exciting!!)

*USGT*
12 of these rubber tire rockets lined up to battle it out on Friday night on the drag strips we fondly called a road course. As mentioned earlier, it really was more of a HP track so a strong motor and aggressive gearing really paid off. Lanny, myself, David and Shawn rounded out the first two rows. At the tone, Lanny jumped out to the lead and never looked back. I was able to hang close for a while and matched his fast lap but deadly consistency (0.07 from his fast lap to his top 20 avg) proved to be too much to overcome. A brainless, unforced roll over by me allowed David, Vincent and Rob to close in on the #2 spot but with 3 minutes to go, there was enough time for me to stretch back out to a comfortable lead and leave a close battle for the #3 spot between David, Vincent, Rob, Shawn and Jason. As time wound down, it was the TC7 of David L. that locked up the #3 spot over Vincent who had trouble on the last lap. Great racing boys!

*VTA*
Our final and largest class of the night was VTA with 16 total entries. Lanny decided to bring his VTA machine off the shelf to see if he still had what it takes to lay a smack down on the field or if his hiatus had allowed the herd of racers to catch up to his previous lights out performance. Steger and Vincent meant business and showed Lanny that it might not be a cake walk any more. The new found competition drove the VTA King to test out a few other options but by the end of heat 2, he was back to his former glory and took the TQ position over the equally as fast machine of Vincent (which is fully legal in all aspects for the record.....). Lanny jumped out to the lead with Vincent hot on his bumper. I was running in 3rd with Jason running in 4th. There was a decent and equal gap between Vincent, myself and Jason but lap by lap I was able to inch closer to the #2 car of Vincent. Eventually we were bumper to bumper and traded position multiple times. The close racing ended up being too close and we tangled with allowed Jason to get by into the #2 spot at nearly the half way point. It was all going to come down to perfect driving. Any bobble by Jason, myself or Vincent and all of the positions would line up differently. For the next 4 minutes, the driving was perfect and Jason held up to the pressures and locked up the #2 spot by only 0.3 seconds over my VBC which was 3.8 seconds ahead of Vincent. Lanny, Vincent and Steve M. all had 7.9xx second laps in the main. Great racing boys!!


That wraps up another week of racing! I will be MIA for the next 5 weeks (I'm hoping to squeak in a Friday night on the 31st but I'm not too hopeful, if not, I'll hit a Saturday morning here and there) so good luck to all and hopefully Jason will be there to take over the reigns of the Friday Night Recap!

Have fun boys!


----------



## davidl

*Personal Message*

PM for R.chicane.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> That wraps up another week of racing! I will be MIA for the next 5 weeks (I'm hoping to squeak in a Friday night on the 31st but I'm not too hopeful, if not, I'll hit a Saturday morning here and there) so good luck to all and hopefully Jason will be there to take over the reigns of the Friday Night Recap!
> 
> Have fun boys!


5 weeks? Working on a super secret RC project I hope. I'll have to start taking notes on the Friday night races.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I plan to run this Friday night, but I'm out on March 31st. So I hope _*Team Red*_ is able to field at least half of our players at the BIO race. If not, we might be another team that needs drivers for the BIO. (Pay commensurate with experience.)


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I plan to run this Friday night, but I'm out on March 31st. So I hope _*Team Red*_ is able to field at least half of our players at the BIO race. If not, we might be another team that needs drivers for the BIO. (Pay commensurate with experience.)


JW and Lanny could run your car but even they can't overcome that 0-0-0 hole you're in!

>


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> JW and Lanny could run your car but even they can't overcome that 0-0-0 hole you're in!
> 
> >


The goal is perfect zeros, right???


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> JW and Lanny could run your car but even they can't overcome that 0-0-0 hole you're in!
> 
> >


I'll loan them my charger to ensure the proper results hahaha. It absolutely does wonders on those little batteries. I had never charged a nimh with it till the last 2 months and it seems to either not charge them enough or melts them into a pile of goo with no in between. Note to self only use that charger on lipos only cause it's charged them perfectly for 3 years now but it absolutely hates those tiny nimh batteries. I think I have secured one relief driver for team pink so there is still one slot open on team pink this month as well


----------



## crispy

The only problem with relief drivers is they're only good for one of the two heats. They can't be used for the main. In fact, the only thing they're really good for is possibly getting the 1 point for TQ.

Doug is only counting main results from the primary drivers. So if you have two substitutes on a given night, that automatically becomes your one drop.

So, Nick and Scott, be sure to drop the correct zero when you add up your totals...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> The only problem with relief drivers is they're only good for one of the two heats. They can't be used for the main. In fact, the only thing they're really good for is possibly getting the 1 point for TQ.
> 
> Doug is only counting main results from the primary drivers. So if you have two substitutes on a given night, that automatically becomes your one drop.
> 
> So, Nick and Scott, be sure to drop the correct zero when you add up your totals...


We will drop the first zero because it's been weighing us down the longest...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Favor to ask: Anyone racing Friday night at Indy RC and then going to Summit in Fort Wayne Saturday? I've got a body to deliver to Captain Jack. He will be at Summit. I'll have it with me Friday night.


----------



## 1/12th

PBR has a pm......


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Favor to ask: Anyone racing Friday night at Indy RC and then going to Summit in Fort Wayne Saturday? I've got a body to deliver to Captain Jack. He will be at Summit. I'll have it with me Friday night.


This Saturday!

Scott,
Cody, Jonesy, Domenic and I are headed up north. I wont be by Slots Friday but meeting in AM Saturday in Noblesville to caravan if that helps.

I'll PM details.


----------



## TEAM PBR

1/12th said:


> PBR has a pm......


Replied


----------



## jkaetz

To jump in on all the talk about carpet and off road vehicles pretending to be on road vehicles, I know that once upon a time IndyRC had a real outdoor track. It is my understanding that it was shut down due to noise complains for nitro vehicles. With today's batteries, electric off roaders are just as capable as the nitro powered ones and quieter. Perhaps the outdoor offroad track could be resurrected if Doug spends $$ for new carpet. The off road crowd still gets served and there would be room to expand the onroad offerings.


----------



## crispy

jkaetz said:


> To jump in on all the talk about carpet and off road vehicles pretending to be on road vehicles, I know that once upon a time IndyRC had a real outdoor track. It is my understanding that it was shut down due to noise complains for nitro vehicles. With today's batteries, electric off roaders are just as capable as the nitro powered ones and quieter. Perhaps the outdoor offroad track could be resurrected if Doug spends $$ for new carpet. The off road crowd still gets served and there would be room to expand the onroad offerings.


----------



## davidl

jkaetz said:


> To jump in on all the talk about carpet and off road vehicles pretending to be on road vehicles, I know that once upon a time IndyRC had a real outdoor track. It is my understanding that it was shut down due to noise complains for nitro vehicles. With today's batteries, electric off roaders are just as capable as the nitro powered ones and quieter. Perhaps the outdoor offroad track could be resurrected if Doug spends $$ for new carpet. The off road crowd still gets served and there would be room to expand the onroad offerings.



That is a logical and wonderful observation on your part, but history has upended that plan. The original story is that community complaints from the neighborhood across the lake complained and the city shut down fuel powered vehicle, but allowed the electrics. Then some people, and they know who they are, decided in a drunken rage to run some 1/5 scale weedeater engines one night and the city came back for a visit. I am sure that others might have a different take on that story, but bottom line is that Doug can not run any racing in that location due to city intervention.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Which begs the question on if Hoosier rc racers have any plans to try and work with other cities parks departments to get more free tracks up and running or if they are more of just an Avon specific club. I'm not a member and haven't been to the avon facility cause it would cost me as much in fuel to go there as it costs me to run or practice at indy rc but where I'm going here is that since everyone says it's the kids and Sunday crowd doing the damage if there were a free option on this side of town I don't believe indyrc would see nearly as many newbs and little kids except during inclement weather. But the local shops would still see them and their parents afterwards to buy parts. Maybe I'm wrong but if there were 3 or 4 parks style tracks around indy and it's suburbs/surrounding counties I think it would increase the competition level at the pay tracks as there would be a giant feeder system in place to get new people driving and their vehicle control skills matured some before they ever came to jcp or indyrc. That's not to say horseplay won't ensue as ive seen it on Friday nights as well. The likelihood for dusty muddy vehicles would go up so carpet maintenance and rules enforcement of the no muddy vehicles rule would need to go up but I think this would be the most logical solution for everyone and future growth. I'm sure doug would resist the idea of a free track close to him though cause I've been in there many a times on Sundays and noticed how much the cash register rings that day be it practice fees, parts sales or new slash sales I'd bet that day frequently tops all the race days individually and possibly combined . I'm anxious though to see where Hoosier rc racers set up their parking lot onroad races as they have alot of flexibility to show up anywhere there's a parking lot or closed street etc and race.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Which begs the question on if Hoosier rc racers have any plans to try and work with other cities parks departments to get more free tracks up and running or if they are more of just an Avon specific club. I'm not a member and haven't been to the avon facility cause it would cost me as much in fuel to go there as it costs me to run or practice at indy rc but where I'm going here is that since everyone says it's the kids and Sunday crowd doing the damage if there were a free option on this side of town I don't believe indyrc would see nearly as many newbs and little kids except during inclement weather. But the local shops would still see them and their parents afterwards to buy parts. Maybe I'm wrong but if there were 3 or 4 parks style tracks around indy and it's suburbs/surrounding counties I think it would increase the competition level at the pay tracks as there would be a giant feeder system in place to get new people driving and their vehicle control skills matured some before they ever came to jcp or indyrc. That's not to say horseplay won't ensue as ive seen it on Friday nights as well. The likelihood for dusty muddy vehicles would go up so carpet maintenance and rules enforcement of the no muddy vehicles rule would need to go up but I think this would be the most logical solution for everyone and future growth. I'm sure doug would resist the idea of a free track close to him though cause I've been in there many a times on Sundays and noticed how much the cash register rings that day be it practice fees, parts sales or new slash sales I'd bet that day frequently tops all the race days individually and possibly combined . I'm anxious though to see where Hoosier rc racers set up their parking lot onroad races as they have alot of flexibility to show up anywhere there's a parking lot or closed street etc and race.



Interesting, but my opinion is that Hoosier RC is not in the business of erecting tracks in every community in this area. I think they have their hands full with the commitment they have with Avon. Likewise, they are working some parking lot stuff with Hobbytown and HH Greg. That looks like a full plate to me.


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> Interesting, but my opinion is that Hoosier RC is not in the business of erecting tracks in every community in this area. I think they have their hands full with the commitment they have with Avon. Likewise, they are working some parking lot stuff with Hobbytown and HH Greg. That looks like a full plate to me.


The only way to find solutions for problems be it real or perceived is to pitch ideas. I dont know the structure of their club, but name wise I'd say it was designed for the potential of additional charters otherwise would it not have been prudent to call themselves the Avon town hall rc club or westside rc racers etc. Maybe other groups would have to form independent new clubs and just use avons success thus far as a pitch tool to approach their local politicians and parks department people. But if one of those operations sprung up in say the northside/Noblesville area and southside/greenwood area it'd be awesome


----------



## 1/12th

You have another p.m. Tony


----------



## jkaetz

davidl said:


> That is a logical and wonderful observation on your part, but history has upended that plan. The original story is that community complaints from the neighborhood across the lake complained and the city shut down fuel powered vehicle, but allowed the electrics. Then some people, and they know who they are, decided in a drunken rage to run some 1/5 scale weedeater engines one night and the city came back for a visit. I am sure that others might have a different take on that story, but bottom line is that Doug can not run any racing in that location due to city intervention.


 Interesting, and unfortunate.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Scott Black had a vision, and from that vision he needed glasses because he was thinking too hard and then he got a headache.

Okay, that last statement was fake news. The real news is that Scott Black saw that other forms of the radio controlled hobby had organized clubs. Those clubs were able to use their membership to reach more people as well as gain access to more public venues. Scott felt that surface vehicles could benefit from having their own club, so he used his own time and expertise to help create the Hoosier RC Racers club. Check out this page/link to see what the club is exactly about...

Hoosier RC Racers - Our Club

If you clicked that link, one thing you should take away - the club IS the people who are in it. It isn't a club for a specific type of racing or specific location. It is whatever the people who are in the club want it to be. One of the club's first major achievements was their involvement with the Town of Avon to open up a public off-road track. Because the club membership had a good working relationship with leadership in the town of Avon, Indiana, the track was born. It has been successful because there are many club members who are vested in making it a success. But don't mistake that success as an indication that the club is ONLY interested in Avon or off-road racing. There are members who want to see more outdoor on-road racing this summer, and are working on making that happen.

The Hoosier RC Racers Club is whatever the current members want it to be. If there are members of the club who would like to see additional public R/C off-road tracks through central Indiana, then it could happen. If there are people who aren't a member of the club who would like to see additional racing or racing at different venues, then the club would be glad to have their input and their time. The point is that the club exists to improve the hobby for all those involved.

I should add that this club isn't meant to supplant or replace any of the organized r/c facilities that currently exist. They are just trying to get our hobby back out to the public, which is where it originally started. Hopefully people will see what we do, want to join the fun, and maybe just stay for the long haul.

If you have any questions about the club, you can usually find Scott Black at Indy RC Raceways on Friday night. He is often seen wearing an orange Tennessee hat and driving an orange TC3 in VTA. He is one of the nicest people you will meet in this hobby.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

One person showed up to the Indy RC dirt track hearing to protest and lied about the vehicles that were racing outside. Josh and Doug had an electronic Short Course truck that as we all know are not 1/10 as loud as a nitro. The person who was there in protest stated that the SC Truck they brought was not what they raced during scheduled events and that they were noiser and smelled.

The real reason the city said the dirt track needed to be shut down was an oversite in obtaining permits over the years and the city basically said you have had this many chances and time to get certain permits we are not giving you another chance so that was the end. Not a single person was to blame it was just on oversite on a lot of people's part, Indy RC spent a lot of time and money using an attorney trying to get the matter resolved but in the end the city board assumed Indy RC was trying to get one over on them throughout the years by not getting correct permits, which is untrue, it was an innocent mistake that ended the outdoor dirt track.

Some nights people are louder at the bar with their real vehicles and super loud motorcycles, especially the Harley's and bigger bikes, not one single RC incident like running a nitro, lights too bright, etc killed the dirt track, it was solely a permit issue.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm sure in hindsight there were many errors that were made that lead to the outdoor dirt track being closed. That is why it is important that we as a community help support each other. Not because it is an "us vs. them" situation. But because with more people involved we can help spread responsibilities. 

Instead of one person needing to take care of everything, we can get the best people who have time to deal with some of the inconveniences that come from any hobby. This is where having the Hoosier RC Racers club can be an advantage for all of r/c racing. The more people involved, the more that we can pool our experience outside of the hobby. I am amazed at all of the different people I've met over the years because they share the same passion for playing with toys cars as I have. The people I've met have ranged from policemen, firemen, engineers, Indycar drivers, ditch diggers, retail clerks, etc. It is also amazing that with so many different types of people involved that the only arguments I've ever seen involve who was at fault for causing a wreck. The truth is we all share a passion for racing that supersedes any individual differences we might have. 

I should make it clear that I'm NOT currently a member of the Hoosier RC Racers Club, but I fully support what they are doing here locally. I've been around this hobby long enough to see tracks come and go along with various hobby stores. During that time, the only sense of community I felt was the local class I might have been racing. There was never a larger sense of community as the different types/classes/tracks were usually fragmented by their own individual needs. It is nice to see a few individuals that finally took steps to unite us all under one entity.


----------



## jtsbell

Has anyone have Cody Woods phone number if so pm it to me Captnjack


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Jack, PM sent - might be an old number


----------



## Matt P.

Is the TC 21.5 class still a thing? I will bring my TC body and Jaco Blues next Friday if anyone wants to run it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Is the TC 21.5 class still a thing? I will bring my TC body and Jaco Blues next Friday if anyone wants to run it.


10:4 I always have a TC with me when I show up. I know Nick is out but maybe Lanny will get his out and Reggio could possible show. I will do my best to let you know if I can be there as well. Steager said that he really enjoyed the 21.5TC class we had a week ago.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Which begs the question on if Hoosier rc racers have any plans to try and work with other cities parks departments to get more free tracks up and running or if they are more of just an Avon specific club.


Sorry to just now be responding. Busy week. 

I have always been surprised that our area didn't have a club. I'd been to other parks-owned tracks that were operated by a local club (St. Louis, Knoxville, Peoria to name a few locations). Starting a club had always been a thought for me. Just didn't have the reason. When the Avon Parks Department asked if we could build a temporary track for the Spring Fling RC Festival, we did and it was a huge success. 










Much of that success was our hard work, but also Hobby RC (Bill Pennington) donated 8 Traxxas Slash trucks to the event that he and his guys coordinated, charged and repaired. The Avon Town Manager came by along with people from the Town Council and were amazed at how many people were using the track. That's when they asked what it would take to build a permanent track. I jumped at that chance! I also explained that most tracks used a club to keep them cared for and to run events. They liked that idea too and so it all kind of happened at once.










I went in front of the Avon Town Council and did a presentation to them (yes I do own a sport coat). It took two meetings, but we finally obtained unanimous approval. 










Fast forward to getting the track built (lots of politics and too many cooks for one pot of soup) and we opened with a beautiful facility. They didn't want non-users to complain about the track so Avon Parks spent a lot of time and money landscaping and making it attractive. The architectural firm I worked for at the time, InterDesign, did the site design and landscape design. We also designed a big, tall and ADA compliant Driver's Stand. The Park Superintendent decided to build something much smaller. Its hard to argue with that since Avon Parks paid for it all. They have about $15,000 in the track at this point they tell me.










The club had 68 paid members last year. We have over 800 followers on Facebook. Yes, the club was started at the time to help get the Avon track off and running. But, as you know, I'm mostly an on-road guy, so Step #2 for me is to get our parking lot racing going for on-road cars. That's were a lot of the future club growth can come from. PBR, to answer your question about other area tracks coming, I can tell you that Kokomo and Mooresville have both had their park directors out to Avon to check out the new facility. I displayed a lot of photos of it at the Indiana Park & Recreation Association conference the last couple of years. It even won an award for the best new recreation facility for the Indiana Cities and Towns Association. Pretty cool! 

We have club members that want to start an R/C drag racing program and we even had a couple of guys ask if they could start a nitro boat racing program inside Hoosier RC Racers. (Right now, there isn't nitro boat racing organized in Indy. It used to be a huge thing.) The answer is YES because the framework is there to make it happen. The Indy Admirals RC Model Boat Club has three groups in one. Scale boats, Sailboats and Fast Electric. We see the Hoosier RC Racers as being the same thing. That's why we left the name as generic as possible. The club can be about R/C racing of any kind. 

We do plan on doing more parking lot racing this year. You are right that we can run ANYWHERE. Even Hobbytown has suggested a couple of races in their parking lot like the old days. That would be fine with us. But, what we need is YOU GUYS to join us and help. I'm maxxed out as are most of the officers and members of the club. If a group of on-road racers want to see parking lot racing, you can't just hope it happens and then show up. Join us, help us and make it happen! We now own the old Hobbytown USA portable track system. Last year we set it up at HH Gregg and had the "Race an Andretti" event with Andretti Racing. Marco Andrettie, Ryan Hunter Reay and Carlos Munos came out and had a lot of fun with us. We'd love to do more of that, but again, it takes volunteers to make it happen. 










HH Gregg is having financial problems this year. So, we don't have high hopes for a repeat of that event. I think my contact there lost her job. I've not heard back from her. Regardless, we can do a similar event just about anywhere. We have people contacting IMS and USAC and NHRA to see about events in their locations. Hoping it happens. Again, we need YOU to help make these things happen. If you want to see our hobby grow, the best way to do that is to introduce it to new people. And that is what the Hoosier RC Racers club is all about. 










We've had great turnouts for the races we've had and this year, we have 8 of them scheduled. That's one a month. Should be a good year at the dirt track. The club hopes to get at least 3-4 on-road events set up. But again, we are not a business. We are all volunteers. If you are waiting for all the work to be done, and then just come show up, race and go home, that's not how it works. These are racer-driven events. Membership is only $25 a YEAR and that covers website costs, and misc items for events and the track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The Hoosier RC Racers Club is whatever the current members want it to be. If there are members of the club who would like to see additional public R/C off-road tracks through central Indiana, then it could happen. If there are people who aren't a member of the club who would like to see additional racing or racing at different venues, then the club would be glad to have their input and their time. The point is that the club exists to improve the hobby for all those involved.
> 
> I should add that this club isn't meant to supplant or replace any of the organized r/c facilities that currently exist. They are just trying to get our hobby back out to the public, which is where it originally started. Hopefully people will see what we do, want to join the fun, and maybe just stay for the long haul.
> 
> If you have any questions about the club, you can usually find Scott Black at Indy RC Raceways on Friday night. He is often seen wearing an orange Tennessee hat and driving an orange TC3 in VTA. He is one of the nicest people you will meet in this hobby.


You said it well Brian. Thanks. Believe it or not, we had a LOT of negativity when we first started the club. I was even banned from a couple of Facebook pages because I let people know about the club and the new "free" track we were building in Avon. Apparently, the fear was that it would hurt the commercial tracks and racing in general. I was shocked. 

Our goal isn't to replace Indy RC, JCP or any other track. Our goal is to get NEW people into the hobby. We are like a farm team for the major leagues. I would guess, just based upon meeting people coming to our races last summer, that we have helped to sell 100 to 200 new R/C Slash trucks or similar. Sure, some came from Amazon or other non local sources, but I know dozens came from Hobby RC, Hobbytown, J&J and other local shops. We always recommend Hobby RC to new people because they truly helped make this whole thing happen. When racers get tired of running at the Avon track, then its time to start racing at Indy RC and JCP and other commercial venues. I believe that the owners of JCP understand our role now and I know that Doug Rockel does at Indy RC. Doug fully supports the club and knows we are good for the hobby and his business. Hobby RC/Bill Pennington does too. And, many of you have already joined the Hoosier RC Racers and/or helped out at our events. Rolling Chicane, AquaRacer, Indy RC Racer just to name a few have put in some major sweat. 

When my son Kyle and I first started racing, we went to Planet RC up off Pendleton Pike. We were super intimidated by what we didn't know, and we could barely get around the track there because it was so technical. At that time, there wasn't anyplace for beginners except the street and the backyard. We just about gave up and quit a couple of times. All the tracks we went to and classes were set up for the best racers, not the new racers. Well, in 2016, the Avon Track has changed that. It is open 7 days a week, sun up to sun down. FREE to the public. So, all you have to do is convince Wife/Mom that you can spend $200 for a Slash and off you go! You're racing!

By the way, if you ever want to run at TRAK 36 in Avon, go to their website first: Home / Avon, IN to be sure that the track is open. When it rains, it takes a day or so to dry out. You will find and "OPEN" or "CLOSED" statement on the home page, right side. The club plans to buy a webcam for the track so that it will obvious if you can run on it or not anytime. 

Plans for full electrical service are in the works for this year too. Duke Energy is to install a power pole and then an electrical contractor has offered to donate his services. Also, additional watering equipment has just been purchased by the club and one of our members has donated a new $300 gas powered water pump. So, we should be able to have the track surface really nice for the 2017 events. 

New layout is coming! We met with the Park Superintendent last Saturday to confirm we can rebuild the layout completely in time for the Spring Fling RC Festival. A group of members is working on that now. Build weekend is being scheduled. The new layout will add some more features, but the builders know it MUST be beginner friendly. 

OK, I've typed way to much. Sorry for those not interested. Now I'm heading for the workshop...


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> 10:4 I always have a TC with me when I show up. I know Nick is out but maybe Lanny will get his out and Reggio could possible show. I will do my best to let you know if I can be there as well. Steager said that he really enjoyed the 21.5TC class we had a week ago.


I'm "negotiating" a deal to see if I can be there on Friday. I'll have my 21.5 TC ready to go so bring them out!


----------



## RollingChicane

Captain Jack and Brian - you have PM's


----------



## jtsbell

Nick you have a pm


----------



## TEAM PBR

Indyhobbies.com, I'd be glad to help out at the parking lot events once I get through my kids baseball seasons and the Marion County Fair, my time for rc is extremely limited from this weekend through the end of June. Apologies if it seemed I was calling the club out, though it would sound as though the success of the Avon facility has other cities parks departments In touch with you and the club already so seems I was onto something. I agree that in the end it'll be a business boom for all shops/tracks locally and will increase the number and quality of drivers at the commercial facilities as newbs will cut their teeth at the park facilities then graduate to the pay tracks. I too have a deal in the works to try and be there Friday to run my final bios main before I turn the wheel over to Chuck for the final 3 bios mains.


----------



## CPW

Turns out I have to work this Friday night, so Team Grey could use an alternate driver in the BIO race, if there are even any left. Have fun dudes!


----------



## crispy

Wouldn't you know it..., yours truly wins the VTA A main and no weekly recap to memorialize my victory for all eternity!

FWIW, the Slash race was a barn burner. Four trucks on the lead lap the entire race. Shawn and I got involved in a kerfuffle and were running back in third and fourth nose to tail. The entire race we kept hearing them call out Rusty in the lead followed by Mike Jackson. Shawn and I kept saying to each other "Can you see them yet?" "No how about you?" and "Shouldn't we be catching them by now?". To no avail. We were not making up any ground. Those guys were just too fast. Something must have happened to Rusty though as Mike Jackson got around and into first place for the win. 

The Slash Master is dead. Long live the new Slash Masters...


----------



## davidl

Yes, the "Big Dog" (Mike Jackson) has eaten!:grin2: Congrates to him.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Crispy, that vta amain looked more like a slash bmain so I'd say the title of slash master still hangs with you. While for most the hits just kept coming you managed to slide right through.


----------



## Crashing J

I am going to try and make it again this Friday. If I can make it, I can be a stand in driver for the bios race if anyone still needs one.

I've had slash off-road races that had less contact than the VTA A-main this past week. Holy cow that was brutal!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Indyhobbies.com, Apologies if it seemed I was calling the club out, though it would sound as though the success of the Avon facility has other cities parks departments In touch with you and the club already so seems I was onto something. I agree that in the end it'll be a business boom for all shops/tracks locally and will increase the number and quality of drivers at the commercial facilities as newbs will cut their teeth at the park facilities then graduate to the pay tracks.


No apologies needed. Its really hard to explain the whole thing because the Hoosier RC Racers is unique to our area. Once the club gets more time under its belt, and members, it will have a bigger effect. 

I know the club in Knoxville, ROCCK Racing, helps to coordinate events at area tracks and that has really helped their area a lot. They started an on-road track several years ago, because there wasn't one. Maybe they took over an existing one. I can't remember. But point is, it took volunteers to keep on-road going in their area and now its better than ever I guess. I lived in Knoxville for 15 years. That's how I happen to learn about them. Cool group.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Its on like Donkey Kong....*

Using my masterful negotiating skills I ensured I WILL be able to race this Friday night, so look out boys, I'll be fielding cars in VTA, USGT, 21.5TC, F1, BIOS and 2 classes for my kid. So bring it on!!! I figure since I'm out for the month of April I might as well get in all the racing in one night that I possibly can!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> But point is, it took volunteers to keep on-road going in their area and now its better than ever I guess. I lived in Knoxville for 15 years. That's how I happen to learn about them. Cool group.


If the club gets to the point of putting on an on-road race, count me in to help with whatever is needed.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Using my masterful negotiating skills I ensured I WILL be able to race this Friday night, so look out boys, I'll be fielding cars in VTA, USGT, 21.5TC, F1, BIOS and 2 classes for my kid. So bring it on!!! I figure since I'm out for the month of April I might as well get in all the racing in one night that I possibly can!


Just a reminder that this is the week I can't be there Nick. That means you have a significant chance of doing much better!

:cheers2:


----------



## RontaryUS

I won't be able to make it tomorrow so Jason will need a teammate for the BIO race.

Go Jason, go team blue!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Anyone else ever think wow, I remeber when crispy just used a regular shade of yellow on all his cars rather than the urinary tract infection color, or the baby poop colors of late. Good memories...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Anyone else ever think wow, I remeber when crispy just used a regular shade of yellow on all his cars rather than the urinary tract infection color, or the baby poop colors of late. Good memories...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry to say, but I will not be able to race tonight. That means someone will have to work extremely hard to excel and achieve my normal last, or second-to-last, place position. It is not an easy task. I go home tired every week.


----------



## crispy

Where is the Friday night update?

Even though my daughter is getting married today my top priority is the BIO race results.

FWIW, Montezuma has not gotten me yet! So that's a plus.


----------



## jkaetz

*3/24 Recap*

I know I let everyone down by working 80 hours last week and didn't get an update out so here it is even if it is a little late...

Friday 3/24 (Not last night)
33 Race entries started off the night. Two heats each of VTA, USGT, Slash, with a 12 Scale group in the middle. 

*Track Layout*
The track layout was a Brozek special and it was a good one. The picture is attached. It was a great balance of speed and technical driving with a long outer loop and complex inner section. It lead to great back and forth battles all night.

*12th Scale*
Four of these foam tire lithium powered wedges lined up for the main and at the tone they were off. Over the following eight minutes David Lee pounded around the course and managed a three lap lead over the 2nd place car of Dan Rennekamp. Both had fast laps of 7.1 seconds but David managed to stay clean to take the win. Scott Black also found himself on the podium wrapping up the third place spot.

*Slash*
As Gary already pointed out the slash racing was fierce. The B-Main saw Mr. Pauly Jr. and Dave McCreary taking the top two spots and bumping to the A-Main. Congrats to Rusty to taking the TQ spot. When the start buzzer sounded the top four drivers screamed down the track and into the first turn. Somewhere along the line Gary and Shawn got too ambitious and dug themselves a hole leaving Rusty and Mike Jackson battling for the lead. Eventually Gary and Shawn were back in it and the final laps saw a four car shootout. At the final buzzer Mike Jackson had taken the lead with Gary, Rusty, and Shawn right behind him. The gap from first to 3rd was a little more than a second and the another second between 3rd and 4th.

*USGT*
Due to some attrition, the two heats of USGT turned into a single 7 car A-Main. David Lee again took the TQ spot and proved he was the car to chase. Rob, Shawn, and I rounded out the rest of the first two rows. David jumped out to an early lead with Rob close behind him while Shawn and I did our best to keep up. Somewhere along the line Rob ran into trouble and left David all alone out in front. The rest of the race Shawn and I tried to chase down Rob for the 2nd and 3rd place positions. At the end of the 8 minutes David took the first place position, Rob was second, and Shawn rounded out the podium.

*VTA*
The track layout provided a lot of great VTA racing through the night. Gary found trouble in the first heat setting the stage for a great back and forth battle between me and Shawn in heat number two. Shawn started out in front but I was pushing him around the track for the first few laps. When I finally got by I discovered that I couldn't get away from him though. The rest of the race saw us going back and forth like a nascar race with neither of us able to pull away. I did manage to take the heat on a couple last minute bobbles by Shawn. Sadly because we were doing our best Nascar impresion and waiting for each other during crashes, we allowed Gary to take the TQ in the other heat. This set up an A-Main that saw less than a lap time difference between all eight cars. We though for sure that the top three cars would be all over each other but the rest of the guys had a different idea. I think Shawn, Gary, and I all lead a few laps but the main turned out to be a brutal demolition derby that had more contact than a slash B-main. At the start I took advantage of a tangle between Gary and Shawn to get out front. Unfortunately several laps later I got caught up in one of the many skirmishes and found myself stuck against a rail allowing Gary and Shawn by. I lost count of the number of crashes I passed and was involved in during the rest of the race. I know I owe Mr. Brozek apologies as it seemed our cars were like opposite magnets being attracted to each other any time we got close. At one time I also passed Shawn who had been knocked into a tire in the middle of the course. Somehow Gary made it through the rolling obstacle course and took the 1st place spot with Shawn in second and me in third. Honorable mention to Mike Monday who drove hard to a fourth place finish only 4 seconds behind me. 



Congrats to everyone on another hard fought night of racing!

Now to work on last night's recap.


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

For anyone who read the previous post thinking they had taken a drive in a fusion powered delorean, here is the recap you've been waiting for. 

Nearly 40 race entries again without counting the BIO drivers. USGT, 21.5 TC, Slash, F1, BIO, and two VTA heats

*Track Layout*
Another great track layout tonight, the right side of the track was a right left right s leading to a 160 degree corner that lead back to another left right before being back on the main strait. It kept the cars in check and set up some great passes all night.

*F1*
F1 was back with four drivers this week after taking a hiatus. TQ went to Jeremiah with Mr. Reggio hot on his bumper. The five minute A-Main was a good one with all four drivers laying down some great laps. At the end of the five minute race JW was in the lead followed closely by Mr. Reggio only a couple seconds behind.

*21.5 TC*
21.5 TC also made a return this week with four drivers in one of the hottest new classes at IndyRC. This class saw another TQ by JW and more smoking lap times. Roughly six minutes after the start tone and JW crossed the line first with 49 laps. John Steger had 48 and David Franklin rounded out the podium with 47 laps. This class is one to watch if you're looking for more racing time.

*Slash*
What can I say about slash. These guys come out every week and put on a show. This week saw a full field of 8 trucks and another car body. If those catch on a casual observer would think that these were just large touring cars. TQ again this week was Rusty Jackson and on the start buzzer he jumped out to an early lead and never let it go. At the end of the main he had a one lap lead on the field and secured what I believe is his first appearance on the top of the podium, congratulations! Mike took second followed closely by the next two drivers.

*USGT*
Tonight's USGT races were dominated by David Lee. He has his car really dialed in and put the hurt on all of us with a fast lapp two tenths faster than the rest of the field. As expected he jumped out to an early lead but Rob was hot on his tail. The two of them battled mightily for the lead but a bad corner put Rob upside down and let David get away. I had my hands full keeping Mike Monday from blasting by in his fancy new X-Ray. He's been arguing with it the last few weeks but seems to be getting it dialed in and it is a rocket when he gets the power down. After 8 minutes of hard racing David took the win followed by Rob with Me in third.

*VTA*
The stage was set for another great VTA battle. Steve Martin took the TQ with the Cap'n Jack car followed closely by Ed and Myself. The start tone sounded and we were off. I took an agressive line at the start and was able to jump past Ed with Steve out in front. While I was trying to figure out how to catch Steve he got into a corner too hot and traction rolled right over the rail to maintain his lead. A second traction roll wasn't so nice to him. I took over the lead with Ed close behind. Ed was doing his best to catch me but didn't seem to be gaining any ground. Unfortunately for me I grazed a rail turning my car sideways and let him get by. From that point on he never made a mistake and took the win withe me six seconds behind and Steve behind me.


*BIO*
Drum roll please...... The BIO race! I know everyone wants to know about it so here it is. There seemed to be a lot of substitute drivers but in the end the TQ and 1 point went to Brian Smith and team white. Team blue started second followed by black, yellow, and grey. Everyone lined up for the main and the 50 lap main was on like donky kong. Knowing that we had to make it to 50 laps the start was relatively relaxed as I piloted the team blue car around the track following Brian in the team white car. It was like watching a marathon as someone would get ambitious and make a run at the lead only to slow down after they had it and let the other cars catch up. I think 5 different cars had the lead at one point or another. With 8 laps to go the race heated up. David Lee in the yellow car had been really conservative and decided it was time to bring it on. Unfortunately he couldn't keep the car right side up with all that extra speed. Teams Blue, Green, White, and Gold were all vying for the lead. I had it until the last three laps but out of nowhere Ed in the team green car made it past and I drove my worst laps of the race. At the final buzzer five cars were still on the lead lap and crossed the line with battery to spare. Green got the win followed by blue, white, gold, yellow, and black. I forgot to grab a picture of the score sheet but I believe the overall standings are: Team White, Yellow, Gold, in one two three, Teams blue and black tied for 4th and team green in 6th. Great racing!



I'm likely not going to make the 4/7 racing so I will pass the Friday Night Recap on to someone else.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Anybody gonna try the ERTC trucks? I think I'm in if anybody else is gonna do it.


----------



## RontaryUS

Rcdano74$$ said:


> Anybody gonna try the ERTC trucks? I think I'm in if anybody else is gonna do it.


I was at AccessHobbies for the Nobody's Fool Showdown race this week-end and they were running ERTC. 

Those trucks look good but drive quite poorly, lots of traction rolling it seem nobody can really get rid of (high CG...)

BTW, I won the TT-01/TT-02 class - the Frenchy represented Indy well! Finished 5th in USGT. That Trinity motor JW sold me rocks. I just need to become a much better driver...


----------



## microed

RontaryUS said:


> BTW, I won the TT-01/TT-02 class - the Frenchy represented Indy well! Finished 5th in USGT. That Trinity motor JW sold me rocks. I just need to become a much better driver...


Congratulations! 

I am curious as to what tires you used for the tt-01/02 class and how did they work on the black carpet? I am heading over this Sunday for their TCS race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RontaryUS said:


> I was at AccessHobbies for the Nobody's Fool Showdown race this week-end and they were running ERTC.
> 
> Those trucks look good but drive quite poorly, lots of traction rolling it seem nobody can really get rid of (high CG...)
> 
> BTW, I won the TT-01/TT-02 class - the Frenchy represented Indy well! Finished 5th in USGT. That Trinity motor JW sold me rocks. I just need to become a much better driver...


Good job, 

Did they allow the guys to glue the tires on the trucks or use any electric tape on the outer edge of the tread. I know there is nothing your can really due to tune the truck since it has to remain box stock other than bearings and I think it has very limited adjustments. I like the idea of the class and its super affordability for all.


----------



## 1/12th

Tony you have a p.m.....


----------



## RontaryUS

microed said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am curious as to what tires you used for the tt-01/02 class and how did they work on the black carpet? I am heading over this Sunday for their TCS race.


Thanks. Last Saturday they allowed treaded only, Tamiya, HPI or GravityRC tires. For the TCS race I understood that it will be only Tamiya tires. I used a spare set of GravityRC USGT tires. Lots of glue on front tires, lowered the tub chassis as much as I could. Running hard springs on front shock setup pretty upright; opposite at the back. Dope only on 1/3 of inner side of front tires. Was still on the edge of traction rolling throughout. No ways to adjust the roll center directly or droop on my stock TT-02R....


----------



## RontaryUS

ThrottleKing said:


> Good job,
> 
> Did they allow the guys to glue the tires on the trucks or use any electric tape on the outer edge of the tread. I know there is nothing your can really due to tune the truck since it has to remain box stock other than bearings and I think it has very limited adjustments. I like the idea of the class and its super affordability for all.


I have not looked closely but can't remember seeing tape/glue on their front tires. This class was indeed the one creating the most excitment for both the crowd and drivers...


----------



## TEAM PBR

1/12th said:


> Tony you have a p.m.....


Replied


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone already know what they are planning to run this Friday and care to share?


----------



## 1/12th

It seems the private messenger of mine is not working. Guess I will see ya Friday


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I am curious as to what tires you used for the tt-01/02 class and how did they work on the black carpet? I am heading over this Sunday for their TCS race.


TCS race just got canceled. 

Anybody interested in seeing if Doug would put on a race on Sunday???


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone already know what they are planning to run this Friday and care to share?


F1 & VTA for me...


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> TCS race just got canceled.


That really stinks. Probably reschedule it at a time I can't attend. 

I'll probably run VTA and maybe 21.5 TC this Friday.


----------



## Matt P.

I'm in for 21.5 TC again this Friday


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> That really stinks. Probably reschedule it at a time I can't attend.


Is anyone interested in running on Sunday if Doug would remove the jumps and have controlled track time?


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Is anyone interested in running on Sunday if Doug would remove the jumps and have controlled track time?


I couldn't commit to this Sunday but would for sure be open to running some Sundays if he could be persuaded. With the uptick in numbers onroad has seen recently "granted padded by 8to12 slashes weekly" there's more negotiating power than has been for a few years to get more track time. I think the day that would offer the greatest opportunity to add onroad classes would be Tuesday as the jumps aren't out on Tuesdays anyway and the small scale crowd is usually small so adding 1 or 2 of the more popular onroad classes wouldn't hurt anything and add that practice time some of us so desperately need. Also I'd like to see doug add the new traxxas tc as a box stock class that could race Tuesday, and Friday nights plus Saturday morning/afternoon as road cars and as a Thursday oval car either again as they come or with the 200mm terre haute late model body or the old bomber bodies or something but always as a budget stock slash style class.


----------



## jtsbell

Nick you have a PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was saddened by some news I got this afternoon and I wanted to share the reason for the TCS cancelling. For those of you that haven't heard, Ian Ruggles of Access Hobbies passed away yesterday. He was a great guy that always went out of his way to say hello to me at some of the big races and I cant remember a time when he wasn't smiling or making someone else laugh and smile. He will certainly be missed. Godspeed brother.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I was saddened by some news I got this afternoon and I wanted to share the reason for the TCS cancelling. For those of you that haven't heard, Ian Ruggles of Access Hobbies passed away yesterday. He was a great guy that always went out of his way to say hello to me at some of the big races and I cant remember a time when he wasn't smiling or making someone else laugh and smile. He will certainly be missed. Godspeed brother.



Wow. That is very shocking to me. I knew him from way back in 1990. He was in Jr. High School or High School maybe. Very engaging character and believe me, he was a character. Got it from his dad who also is a character. There was a period in time from 1991 to 1996 where I would always run over to Dayton to run my 1/12 scale. Missed only 20 Sundays in those 5 years. And Ian was always there running his cars, too. I suggest he has been a tremendous addition to the ranks of RC car racing drivers and track owners. He was controversial, sure, but he also put his heart into RC racing by keeping some traditions alive and we are all much better for it.


----------



## 1/12th

How about 25.5 touring car for Friday ?


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Is anyone interested in running on Sunday if Doug would remove the jumps and have controlled track time?


YES! Friday is very difficult for me to make. I know of a few other racers that want to get into VTA or USGT but can't because it is nearly impossible for them to make it on Friday.

I would love to see the Friday night schedule moved to sometime during the weekend.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crashing J said:


> YES! Friday is very difficult for me to make. I know of a few other racers that want to get into VTA or USGT but can't because it is nearly impossible for them to make it on Friday.
> 
> I would love to see the Friday night schedule moved to sometime during the weekend.


Friday onroad has been Friday onroad since who can remember. Doug is closed one day a week (I think) and runs a program five nights of the six remaining, reserving Sunday for fun. Sunday is a non race day where family and kids are allowed to come in and enjoy bashing with their friends.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Make Tuesdays great again. Move the Friday program to Tuesdays.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> Friday onroad has been Friday onroad since who can remember. Doug is closed one day a week (I think) and runs a program five nights of the six remaining, reserving Sunday for fun. Sunday is a non race day where family and kids are allowed to come in and enjoy bashing with their friends.


This.


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> Make Tuesdays great again. Move the Friday program to Tuesdays.


Not this.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Not this.


Make crispy great again, buy him a decent shade of yellow paint and some masking tape!

THIS ?


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> Friday onroad has been Friday onroad since who can remember. Doug is closed one day a week (I think) and runs a program five nights of the six remaining, reserving Sunday for fun. Sunday is a non race day where family and kids are allowed to come in and enjoy bashing with their friends.


I shoulda been more clear. I wasn't proposing to change Friday nights at all. 

I'd be happy if Doug would have one Sunday per month with no jumps and a controlled practice format. 

I'd REALLY like to see a Sunday Event race 2-4 times per year. Maybe the Hoosier RC Racers could help facilitate that!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We could certainly talk to Doug about doing a special race. That would be fun. The Hoosier RC Racers could help promote and do awards and things. What would we do to make it unique?

Can't race tonight. Heading to the Toledo RC Show. "GEEKFEST" as my wife calls it. The Toledo Show: R/C Model Expo

There is some surface stuff, but mostly airplanes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Spring Fling RC Festival is one month away! The Hoosier RC Racers are meeting on April 22nd to rebuild the track (weather permitting) so that it can be completed by the Spring Fling.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Throttleking, you should have a pm or at least I tried to send you one about the tamiya semi truck class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Replied.


----------



## pitchblack26

U have a pm JW


----------



## RollingChicane

Another small garage sale....

1. Very good 21.5T Trinity D4 that I bought off of JW a while back. Great upgrade to your current USGT car or even better, use this in your 21.5 TC!! $40

2. This is my last Tamiya Evo 6, Special Tamiya Black Edition with Exotek chassis. Car has all light weight everything including a carbon fiber drive shaft. Exotek aluminum c-hubs and Exotek spool. 
Beautiful chassis with tons of $$$ invested in it. $225 firm. Fantastic chassis for USGT or 21.5 TC!!


----------



## RollingChicane

Obviously I have been MIA lately and I will miss at least the next 2 weeks, but I receive a lot of texts and messages from folks so I will pass along a few comments:

*F1 FYI*
From what I understand, not this past week, but the week prior, Mr. Dave C. was running a pretty much stock F104 (I think it might even be a T-bar car) and finished on the same lap as JW and Reggio. JW as we all know runs the hot new X-ray F1 and Reggio was sporting the new Team Associated F1 (which looks pretty awesome in pics). My point in saying all of this is to emphasize that you don't necessarily need the latest and greatest to compete. I've seen a ton of F104's on ebay and RC tech for the $100 range. So if you are watching these fun cars and debating what to do, snatch up a used F104 and join the fun! 

*21.5 TC*
I can't wait to get back to racing to try this class again. For anyone wondering what the rules are, look at 17.5 TC Roar rules but substitute a Roar legal 21.5 motor. Off memory, the car can weight down to 1350g, blinky ESC, pretty much any 7.4V battery. Throw on a set of pre-glued Jaco Blues for $29.99 and you have an IndyRC 25.5 TC legal car.

*Eurotruck*
Saaaaaaay Whaaaaat???? Yep, I've heard of a few folks ordering the Tamiya Euro trucks. It's basically a TT01/2E with a semi body on it and has to be BOX STOCK (even gearing) with the exception of bearings. Rumor has it that this class is taking tracks by storm everywhere so this might be one to watch!! $130 kit on the web....

See ya all in a couple weeks....


----------



## crispy

I, for one, am looking forward to having seven classes with five or fewer cars in each.

EXCITEMENT!

:woohoo:


----------



## RollingChicane

*Slash Rules*

Oh boy....I'm nervous as I type this because I know it has the potential to burst into flames....

I'm hearing rumblings on Slash rules. Folks are texting me for my thoughts and my approach is to always get it out on the Forum for mass discussion:



Body rules - what are we going to allow for bodies? There have been recent 1/8th scale car bodies and Slash Rally car bodies on the track. Excuses have been "X" person ran a rally body several months ago so doesn't this make it legal to run any body I want? *Thoughts on SLASH body rules?*


LCG Chassis - I THINK this one came up a while back and it was shot down but I heard folks are asking about LCG chassis. *Thoughts on Traxxas LCG chassis for Slash Friday night racing?*


Since I posted this, I'll be the first to post comment and see what follows.....

I don't like opening up the body rules. I think it should be any SCT body but NO 1/8th scale car bodies or even Traxxas Rally Car bodies. Keep the class simply and pure. Don't push the rules, bend the rules, create new rules. Keep the class for FUN and relatively modification free. Bodies WILL make a huge performance difference and once one person goes that route, everyone will have to follow. From my perspective, that defeats the purpose of Slash racing on Friday night. Keep it stock and open for anyone with a stock Slash. If you want a great handling vehicle to drive on Friday night, you are in luck because we often have 1/12th scale, F1, 21.5TC, USGT and VTA. Don't try to make your Slash handle like one of these classes. Enjoy it for what it is and don't push the rules.

LCG Chassis - I'd almost say "ditto" to every comment above. As soon as one person runs an LCG chassis, it is over for everyone else. 

So here is my parting perspective: Keep Slash nearly box stock. If you want to use rubber bands or plastic washers in the shocks to limit them, I'd say go for it as that is cheap and easy. Anything else, leave it alone. The far extreme to that is the argument that "Friday night is on-road racing, let us get our Slashes as maximized as possible for on-road racing". I see that argument but to do that says you want to make Slash racing more "race" than fun and there are plenty of other classes to chose from to race. Leave Slash as a fun class. My kid loves racing Slash because it is fun. Keep the Spirit of Slash as box stock as possible.

*My thoughts.....FLAME ON!!!!*


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I, for one, am looking forward to having seven classes with five or fewer cars in each.
> 
> EXCITEMENT!
> 
> :woohoo:


Look at it this way Gary, the more class we run, the more time you have to work on your car between rounds to try and get it competitive again. If you want, I can try to drum up some more classes if you really think it will help......

>

(Couldn't resist....you made that one too easy!!)


----------



## crispy

You missed it Friday. I ran my Losi Latemodel body on the Slash in heat 1. I call it the SCOOP! There is no kerfuffle that I can't just plow through. Then Chris decided it would be a good idea to use the front of my car as a ramp...

I agree that the Rally Car body with wing will be a huge advantage. However, I really like those Parma bodies that are made for the Slash. How do you allow one and not the other? I'm torn...

LCG. I'm just going to remain neutral on that. I know it would make the racing better. But the counter to that is you can have people walk in and say "Oh I can run my Slash in on-road?" Yup. "Right out of the box?" Yup. I'd hate to make the barrier to entry harder.


----------



## pitchblack26

I think the LCG chassis might make everybody quicker but the real reward would be that it would level the playing field drastically. With that said, I have no real argument for or against it....I'll go with the majority.

I have a Nova bomber body from the Thursday night oval program that I would love to use but I realize things could quickly escalate into chaos by going down that path. I would say leave the bodies SCT and every once in a while the slash guys could come together and decide to have a 'special ' night when the body rule can be set aside


----------



## ThrottleKing

My opinion on the Slash class is "It's a freaking Short Course Truck?????" I agree with Nick that it must remain stock . The idea that was pitched originally was to gain interest from old racers and new racers to try on-road cheaply and progress into a real on-road class eventually. Eventually has come and gone for most. If you want handling and lower lap times then go to another class that is in the spirit of actual on-road racing. From what I have seen there is only three things to get out of that class: A win from attrition, How to run over or turn someone and how to find the drivers stand. 

On to Garrys comment. Really? It gives you more time between runs to not tune your car and make it more competitive.

I have a $130 Euro Truck on the way and I look forward to it. Nationally recognized on-road class that is all about driving and not how fat your wallet is or what sponsor you have and all that business.


----------



## RollingChicane

I need some wheel time. I'm going crazy not racing. Has anyone gone out on a Tuesday night? Is there any time to practice a 1/10 car? Is the 1/18th crowd accepting of a 1/10 car during practice?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I need some wheel time. I'm going crazy not racing. Has anyone gone out on a Tuesday night? Is there any time to practice a 1/10 car? Is the 1/18th crowd accepting of a 1/10 car during practice?



Last Tuesday had jumps on the track. Doug had just set them up. I didn't stay to watch.


Are you coming by this Saturday?


----------



## davidl

I must mention that I agree with the post from JW about the Slash class. That it was for the beginner and the "not so racey" older crowd. And it sort of existed that way for awhile with an acceptable number of young drivers that needed a place to race without interference from the champion level. But that didn't even make it a month before we found some pretty serious drivers enter in and the kids left.


Having said that, I want to give a shout out to Dave McCreary and Mike Jackson. Mike was the first to catch my eye, and he may actually had more experience and talent than I thought. I haven't seen him race until this class started. Now, having seen him run the Slash, I refer to him as "Big Dog" because he lets that car "eat" on raceday. But his improvement is extraordinary and deserves recognition. He fits into the current top group as a threat to win every week. Dave has sort of started into this class in the last few months and is having a great time. He also is improving and giving his licks to the competition. You can see his approach to challenging the top group is getting more aggressive as his confidence rises. I applaud him for that and hope he continues his growth.


There have been some younger drivers show to race in the last month. But none of them are new to racing or driving RC cars. I hope we can find some of those guys to join this class as it will give them a chance to grow into the next driver that runs a TC or a pan car (F1 is pan car).


I hope the new club formed by Scott will take this into account when running the schedule of dirt races, mostly at Avon. If they have a Slash class for the younger, inexperienced drivers that don't have all the batteries and chargers like a pro and worry about LC chassis and bodies, but just run the car as it came from the box, then there is a chance for new ones to come along and join the categories of classes for the drivers that want to race at the best level possible.


----------



## jkaetz

:beatdeadhorse: No LCG chassis. It would basically be a requirement if you wanted to be competitive.

The touring car looking bodies that have popped up the last few weeks on the other hand, bring them on. There are rules in place for appearance on both VTA and USGT to make them look like the cars the class is modeled after. Since the slash class seems to be here to stay, why not let them look like cars instead of trucks? I did not see a massive performance advantage over the truck bodies when I was there. I also believe that anyone who is a good enough driver to notice the performance advantage of one body over another is good enough to tune the vehicle to compensate. If the slash drivers want to be on road racers, then I say let them be on road racers.

Ultimately I think we should let the slash racers decide on the bodies though. I'm just a spectator and do my best not to get run over by a slash.


----------



## RollingChicane

I'm gonna go to the track tomorrow at 5:00pm to see if I can get in a few laps of practice between the 1/18th scale practicing. If anyone wants some mid-week practice, come on out!


----------



## Crashing J

I have run stock slash on Saturday nights for over a year now. We've seen more and more people pushing the boundaries of what "stock slash" actually is on Saturday nights. I personally would like to see the esc rule changed to include any blinky mode esc. But that's only because I've had 2 esc go up in smoke recently. Its tough spending $60 on a esc that should be maybe $20.

I ran one Friday night and quickly realized that Friday night stock slash and Saturday night stock slash are different classes. I get lowering the truck to get better handling, but in doing so, it's getting away from what that class is supposed to be. 

Stock slash is meant to be an entry level class that allows a new racer to pull the truck out of the box and race it with minor setup changes. Taking the class to a LCG chassis and using car bodies is getting further away from box stock. If the class goes to a LCG chassis are other short course truck chassis going to be allowed? There isn't much difference between a lcg slash and other sc trucks. If the LCG and car bodies are allowed, why not allow non-slash tires?

Just my 2 cents, and since I don't run slash on Friday's feel free to flame away.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I have run stock slash on Saturday nights for over a year now. We've seen more and more people pushing the boundaries of what "stock slash" actually is on Saturday nights...
> 
> Stock slash is meant to be an entry level class that allows a new racer to pull the truck out of the box and race it with minor setup changes. Taking the class to a LCG chassis and using car bodies is getting further away from box stock. If the class goes to a LCG chassis are other short course truck chassis going to be allowed? There isn't much difference between a lcg slash and other sc trucks. If the LCG and car bodies are allowed, why not allow non-slash tires?


All excellent points and right in line with scope creep that would definitely happen. Here is one other point to consider.....Let's say we allow LCG, Bodies, Tires, etc. Now we have created rules for Slash that ONLY apply to Friday night onroad. Once those mods are made, the Slash can no longer run on Saturday night or at Trak 36 or anywhere else for that matter. There is no way in the world I want to have multiple Slashes on the shelf depending on what nights I am wanting to race.

So once again, my stance is I am a firm believer that Slash should stay stock hardware out of the box along with any SCT truck body. Rubber bands or washers inside the shocks is fine but that is the max mods in my opinion.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I have run stock slash on Saturday nights for over a year now. We've seen more and more people pushing the boundaries of what "stock slash" actually is on Saturday nights. I personally would like to see the esc rule changed to include any blinky mode esc. But that's only because I've had 2 esc go up in smoke recently. Its tough spending $60 on a esc that should be maybe $20.


Just an FYI - I have purchased new Traxxas ESC's on ebay for $20-$25. I try to buy as much used as possible for any of my offroad stuff. I'm an ebay / RCTech used equipment addict...


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> So here is my parting perspective: Keep Slash nearly box stock. If you want to use rubber bands or plastic washers in the shocks to limit them, I'd say go for it as that is cheap and easy. Anything else, leave it alone. The far extreme to that is the argument that "Friday night is on-road racing, let us get our Slashes as maximized as possible for on-road racing". I see that argument but to do that says you want to make Slash racing more "race" than fun and there are plenty of other classes to chose from to race. Leave Slash as a fun class. My kid loves racing Slash because it is fun. Keep the Spirit of Slash as box stock as possible.
> 
> *My thoughts.....FLAME ON!!!!*


I would tend to agree on most of your points, but I think limiters inside the shocks should be allowed. I also have an RPM gear cover on mine, so that technically makes it non-stock. If it isn't a performance part upgrade, I'd say let it go. I do agree with your thoughts on the bodies too.


----------



## TEAM PBR

So I told Dave McCreary I'd stay out of the slash argument but alas here I am. But I just want to pose more food for thought here.
1, If you go lcg exactly which lcg conversions are allowed? and be prepared to have arguments for one's you don't know about. Chuckworks rc makes a really cool one that makes a slash lcg and mid motor so wow that got real in a hurry and then the strc that uses a rustler chassis plate and alot of other tricky lcg conversions once you go there not to mention the proline pro2 is really just a slash as it's all of the proline slash upgrades made into a complete truck and sold

2, Has anyone brought in an lcg and tested it versus the way guys are running the standard chassis? I'm looking at my lcg dirt modiefied vs a standard one pulled down the way Gary runs his with the control arms at 10 to 25 degrees+ angle upward of the front bulkhead and I'm not seeing alot of advantage unless you said ok run lcg and stuff the shocks too but if you said ok run your stock slash and pull it down as low as you want or run your lcg and the control arms have to be level with the front bulkhead or no shock limiter whatsoever I question if the results would be significantly different. The lcg with full travel would want to give alot of side to side movement/body roll just from travel that dosent exist with as far down as some of you have their stock truck pulled down and a lcg can still be traction rolled. It's a slippery slope fellas and I would advise against a hasty decision but rather encourage you to do some serious testing and determine how far you are willing to push the envelope.


----------



## mreggio13_

Hey guys,

How many of you would be interested in trying to get some parking lot races setup this year? Lot's of good locations around the city to set one up, and I think it could be good to get outside where people can see the races that otherwise might not even know such a thing exists. I'd love to race outside while the weather is nice, but I'd rather do it locally instead of having to travel a few hours to race. I guess the first step is to see who is interested, then the next step would be to find a location. I'm partial to the north side of town, but anywhere that gets the most people gets my vote.

Scott Black has the HobbyTown boards, but we might need a few other things to get a decent layout setup, and then a timing system. That could be the bigger hang-up, but not unsolvable with enough interest. 

Any thoughts on this?

Reggio


----------



## crispy

HHGregg parking lots should be empty...

Hey Reggio, why did you blow up all your Honda engines this week? Timing set too high?


----------



## mreggio13_

Not sure exactly what happened, but I guess a couple of them ended up with sizable holes in them.... that's the price you pay for big HP.

The parking lot of the Market District in Carmel, off of Spring Mill Road looks like a perfect location to me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm in. Let's do it.


----------



## RollingChicane

mreggio13_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many of you would be interested in trying to get some parking lot races setup this year?


Count me in I'm willing to help with whatever needed.


----------



## crispy

You know I'm in. I still have an "outdoor Spec-R" setup for VTA.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I'm in for parking lots if on Sundays. I can free some of those up but Saturdays during the day I don't think I have a free one till after the 4th of July except possibly memorial day weekend. Would be cool to get enough f1/indy style cars together to have a race somewhere close to the track in the month of may or possibly a promotion to have a exhibition race on the grounds somehow during a practice or qualifications day.


----------



## mreggio13_

I'd love to see something at the speedway in May, I couldn't participate but it would be amazing exposure. There is some great asphalt out there for a track. Would be neat to have something setup like they do at Homestead in Florida.


----------



## pitchblack26

Me and dad would be in for sure, at least until it gets too hot


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> Me and dad would be in for sure, at least until it gets too hot


Reggio will get you a cool suit....


----------



## mreggio13_

It's never too hot, we used to race all summer in Phoenix! I know, it's a dry heat.......


----------



## Crashing J

I would be up for some parking lot races. I'd be willing to assist anyway I can to help get this going.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

First dirt race is Saturday. We have 3 tri-axle loads of dirt coming to the Avon Track for the rebuild on April 22nd. 

If the weather is iffy on Saturday, we will cancel the race by 9 AM. www.facebook.com/hrcracers


----------



## TEAM PBR

mreggio13_ said:


> I'd love to see something at the speedway in May, I couldn't participate but it would be amazing exposure. There is some great asphalt out there for a track. Would be neat to have something setup like they do at Homestead in Florida.


This is where the arm of a recognized club with public "wins" under their belt like Hoosier rc racers could be of great benefit. I always have alot of ideas but am the last person in the world to pitch ideas at suits to make ideas become reality but as a collective group we could possibly make something happen though it's probably late in the game for this year at the 500 track already but who knows. There's alot of possibility with some of the other 1to1 oval tracks especially the speedrome which has a new owner who has spent a fortune on renovations and is really Gung ho at cleaning the place up and making it family friendly again plus there's a drift league out there 1 Sunday a month so that might be a good place to start and the rc drifters could show off as well, Or even carting centers like was mentioned last year to get something cool put together as well. Another idea I've had is to look at car show calenders and get with groups putting those on as especially with vta we would be presenting a class that would for sure be of interest to their crowd though I'd encourage us all to explore different bodies for a show like that as running a bunch of protoform camaros and javelins would be harder to sell but we have viable Ford and Mopar options from McAllister so even for a pitch to those the diversity of American manufacturers popular pony car lines would be helpful. Any way I could dump ideas here for days but I think the right thing to do would be recommend we all join Hoosier rc racers and help create the onroad branch of the club to put together cool promotional races as a group


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I'm gonna go to the track tomorrow at 5:00pm to see if I can get in a few laps of practice between the 1/18th scale practicing. If anyone wants some mid-week practice, come on out!


I slipped away from work in time to hit the Indy RC Raceway doors right at 5:00pm tonight. For the first hour, there was only one other person there and by 7:00pm I'd guess maybe 5 more folks. Everyone was really nice and was perfectly fine with me running my cars around for practice. Most folks never even put their cars on the track by the time I left at 7:00pm.

I had a great night of testing and tuning. I mostly focused on my 21.5 TC car as I put a new set up on it a few weeks back and wanted to control the rear end of the car a little more. The nice thing is I was able to get a baseline, make one change, run a few laps, repeat, repeat, repeat..... By the end of my 2 hour practice window, my car was dialed to the T and I was 100% happy with it. Best test and tune session I've been able to have at IRCR.

I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get a little TnT session with my F1 as well. Thanks to a suggestion by Mr. Brozek, I was able to dial in a bit more steering into the car and I am super happy with it now as well. Look out JW, Reggio and Lanny....I'm coming for ya!!

Still having time available, I tossed my TCS chassis / Outlaw chassis onto the track and boy was that car neat. Although it is a couple decades old, that thing was money. I hope the TCS race comes back around because I want to run that car in a race. I'm definitely gonna hit a Sat morning race in the near future!

Last but not least was my trusty and true USGT car. I hit a few baseline runs with it and then threw on a set of new USGT tires to try and break in. I ran several laps and was fairly surprised at how decent the new tires were. They shoulda been good because I've been soaking them for about a month in tire compound!

Shout out to David L. for coming to the track and hanging out for a bit. It was good chatting with you.

So if you are looking for some TnT time, don't hesitate to hit Tuesday night. It was still the same layout from Friday so you could get a good read on your adjustments.

See ya all in a few weeks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> I hope the new club formed by Scott will take this into account when running the schedule of dirt races, mostly at Avon. If they have a Slash class for the younger, inexperienced drivers that don't have all the batteries and chargers like a pro and worry about LC chassis and bodies, but just run the car as it came from the box, then there is a chance for new ones to come along and join the categories of classes for the drivers that want to race at the best level possible.


Yes we do David. We have a "Stock Slash" class which is probably got our highest number of entries. Stock in my opinion is "Box Stock." The goal is to get people racing for under $200. We have not been doing tech, but we have been very clear in the driver's meeting prior to the race what stock means and what the goal of the class is. 

For convenience, we use the Indy RC rules for the Hoosier RC Racers classes: Classes - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C 

Many who run with us also run at Indy RC and we want the new folks to be able to run at Indy RC as well without having to change their vehicles. Seemed easy and logical. 

We were having a hard time finding free dirt this spring for the rebuild. I made a lot of calls and so did Gary the Park Superintendent. Most excess dirt in the area is going to the new Ronald Reagan Parkway construction. So, the Avon Parks Department stepped up and bought 3 tri-axle loads! That's almost $600 worth. It will be delivered soon so we can do the rebuild on the 22nd. Can't thank them enough for their support. They've got nearly $18,000 in that track now they tell me. (Serious volunteers wanted BTW on the 22nd if you enjoy that kind of work.) We do have heavy equipment to place the dirt, but we will need to compact and tailor it with worker bees. Photo is of our very first load placed on the site.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> Stock slash is meant to be an entry level class *that allows a new racer to pull the truck out of the box and race it *with minor setup changes. Taking the class to a LCG chassis and using car bodies is getting further away from box stock. If the class goes to a LCG chassis are other short course truck chassis going to be allowed? There isn't much difference between a lcg slash and other sc trucks. If the LCG and car bodies are allowed, why not allow non-slash tires? Just my 2 cents, and since I don't run slash on Friday's feel free to flame away.


Amen! That's exactly how I look at it too. As for the body choice, I think that should stay as open as possible. There are so many cool bodies out there for Slash trucks. At the speeds we run them at, is there a big aerodynamic difference in bodies? If the one with the rear spoiler does make a big difference, then maybe it shouldn't be run. On the other hand, I think it was being run by a kid. Again, I hate to tell a kid not to pick whatever makes him happy and want to race. I don't have an answer on that. 

The way we ran the Cub Scout Pinewood Derby seemed to work well. When we had a car show up that wasn't legal by the rules, rather than tell the kid he couldn't race it, we explained to him, "it wasn't legal and here's why..." We then told him he was welcome to run it just like it was, but that it couldn't place. We also made it known to other competitors that it wasn't legal. That seemed to make everyone happy. At Indy RC, if a body is deemed illegal (do we decide that or does Doug?) just tell the racer its not legal but still let them race. 

Nothing worse than waiting all week to race and then not being allowed to. I've experience that. I showed up at Indy RC with my yellow-wheeled Slash tires several years ago and was not allowed to run them in the Stock Slash class because "they were not stock Traxxas wheels." The tires were legal, but the yellow plastic wasn't. I had to switch classes into Pro SCT or sit out. That was frustrating.


----------



## crispy

*Body cleaner*

Product recommendation for you guys.

This stuff is great:










Much better than that other body cleaner.

IT EVEN WORKS TO REMOVE SCUFF MARKS FROM A BRAND NEW MERCEDES GLE!

Don't ask me how I know that. 

Unfortunately, it does not remove gouges down to the base black plastic of the bumper.

ARRRRRGH!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mreggio13_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many of you would be interested in trying to get some parking lot races setup this year? Lot's of good locations around the city to set one up, and I think it could be good to get outside where people can see the races that otherwise might not even know such a thing exists. I'd love to race outside while the weather is nice, but I'd rather do it locally instead of having to travel a few hours to race. I guess the first step is to see who is interested, then the next step would be to find a location. I'm partial to the north side of town, but anywhere that gets the most people gets my vote.
> 
> Scott Black has the HobbyTown boards, but we might need a few other things to get a decent layout setup, and then a timing system. That could be the bigger hang-up, but not unsolvable with enough interest.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Reggio


The club definitely wants to do parking lot racing. We get asked about it a lot! The track boards are stored in Avon along with the driver platforms, but ready to get picked up by someone with a van or pickup with a day's notice. Hobbytown might even loan us their timing system to try out. They have offered to sell it to the club, but members are concerned because its an AMB20 an may not work with any of the newer transponders?

My extra time to call owners and try to set up parking lot races just hasn't been there. My new job is kicking my butt on extra hours. As a result, I'm not keeping up with the current club to-do list. So, I've not called any property owners to make arrangements for a location. 

HRCR members are all volunteers. Each does what they can. We need an "On-road Czar" to take the bull by the horns and spear-head things. The rest of the club will support that person for sure. Again, I'd do it, but I run out of day.

Scott


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com;621424HRCR members are all volunteers. Each does what they can. We need an "On-road Czar" to take the bull by the horns and spear-head things. The rest of the club will support that person for sure. [/QUOTE said:


> Text message sent


----------



## crispy

Keep in mind Nick, almost every Czar in history has been deposed and/or executed.


----------



## crispy

Hey Reggio,

Did you get the Jack Harvey car or the Fernando Alonso car for the 500?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Keep in mind Nick, almost every Czar in history has been deposed and/or executed.


I will be a Czar for the people, promising wealth and jobs, free college and homes with lipo batteries for all. I will bring both sides of the aisle (onroad and offroad) together to make better racing, longer run times, more grip and of course more power. Everyone will be an A-main winner and no one will lose, ever. I will drive down the cost of new kits and every part for every car will be in stock at all times. Drones will bring you all your parts and racing fees shall be abolished for all. The tracks will be open and staffed 24/7 for racing and tuning with free nachos for all that are hungry. Come and follow me and you too shall prosper...... 

:willy_nilly:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Keep in mind Nick, almost every Czar in history has been deposed and/or executed.


This is true, however, they got to live like Kings until that time. Wine, women, riches beyond their wildest imagination.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> I will be a Czar for the people, promising wealth and jobs, free college and homes with lipo batteries for all. I will bring both sides of the aisle (onroad and offroad) together to make better racing, longer run times, more grip and of course more power. Everyone will be an A-main winner and no one will lose, ever. I will drive down the cost of new kits and every part for every car will be in stock at all times. Drones will bring you all your parts and racing fees shall be abolished for all. The tracks will be open and staffed 24/7 for racing and tuning with free nachos for all that are hungry. Come and follow me and you too shall prosper......
> 
> :willy_nilly:


Now, everyone drink your kool-aid and wait for the mothership

Just kidding, congrats onroad czar you get the job regardless if you want it or not. I know who to throw ideas at now.


----------



## mreggio13_

crispy said:


> Hey Reggio,
> 
> Did you get the Jack Harvey car or the Fernando Alonso car for the 500?


Up until this morning I was on Jack's car........ now I need to work on my Spanish.

Congrats to Nick on his new position!


----------



## crispy

mreggio13_ said:


> Up until this morning I was on Jack's car........ now I need to work on my Spanish.


Woo Hoo!

I'll get you started. Just memorize these words...






Make sure you get the expression right when you look longingly into his smoldering Spanish eyes...


----------



## crispy

BTW, I'm available this May if you need volunteer help.

I'm thinking I could be that guy that gets left behind to keep an eye on the pit area when everyone goes back to the garage...


----------



## RollingChicane

mreggio13_ said:


> Congrats to Nick on his new position!


Actually....I was just texting Scott to have him paint a body.....


----------



## mreggio13_

I told a few people last week that I'd be there on Friday and didn't deliver, but I plan on being there this Friday.... how many F1 cars are we going to have? Have to get my Alonso paint job done now.


----------



## davidl

mreggio13_ said:


> I told a few people last week that I'd be there on Friday and didn't deliver, but I plan on being there this Friday.... how many F1 cars are we going to have? Have to get my Alonso paint job done now.



Yeah, you must have been in Hell or somewhere. You didn't even answer your text messages.>


----------



## crispy

I love these races. 

Does it remind you of anything?






I like how they get squirrelly under braking. Just like in the Slash.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I love these races.
> 
> Does it remind you of anything?
> 
> I like how they get squirrelly under braking. Just like in the Slash.


THAT IS PROBABLY THE COOLEST RACING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!

Imagine how less cool it would be with an LCG chassis and a car body that doesn't fit!

#StockSlashRacing


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I will be a Czar for the people, promising wealth and jobs, free college and homes with lipo batteries for all. I will bring both sides of the aisle (onroad and offroad) together to make better racing, longer run times, more grip and of course more power. Everyone will be an A-main winner and no one will lose, ever. I will drive down the cost of new kits and every part for every car will be in stock at all times. Drones will bring you all your parts and racing fees shall be abolished for all. The tracks will be open and staffed 24/7 for racing and tuning with free nachos for all that are hungry. Come and follow me and you too shall prosper......
> 
> :willy_nilly:



But I want Ice Cream.>


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I love these races.
> 
> Does it remind you of anything?
> 
> 2017 Long Beach Race 1 Stadium SUPER Trucks - YouTube
> 
> I like how they get squirrelly under braking. Just like in the Slash.


Notice how they dont have LCG chassis, Shock limiters or 1/8 scale sedan/late model bodies.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> Notice how they dont have LCG chassis, Shock limiters or 1/8 scale sedan/late model bodies.


You'll also notice they aren't racing on carpet either.

If we can race on asphalt, I'll remove the shock limiters.

Also, we need to add two low high speed ramps on the straights!


----------



## AquaRacer

mreggio13_ said:


> I told a few people last week that I'd be there on Friday and didn't deliver, but I plan on being there this Friday.... how many F1 cars are we going to have? Have to get my Alonso paint job done now.


I will be there Friday with F1 and VTA...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I hope to race Friday. We have family coming in Friday night, but I don't know if its late or early. I want to see them, I just hope they arrive late! LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I will be a Czar for the people, promising wealth and jobs, free college and homes with lipo batteries for all. I will bring both sides of the aisle (onroad and offroad) together to make better racing, longer run times, more grip and of course more power. Everyone will be an A-main winner and no one will lose, ever. I will drive down the cost of new kits and every part for every car will be in stock at all times. Drones will bring you all your parts and racing fees shall be abolished for all. The tracks will be open and staffed 24/7 for racing and tuning with free nachos for all that are hungry. Come and follow me and you too shall prosper......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

F1 might be coming back to Indy? Was news to me. That would be cool.

IndyCar boss Mark Miles would welcome F1 back to Indianapolis for right price


----------



## Crashing J

crispy said:


> Also, we need to add two low high speed ramps on the straights!


We do, every Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got my EuroTruck finished


----------



## TEAM PBR

ThrottleKing said:


> Got my EuroTruck finished


I haven't cracked the cellophane wrapper on mine yet. Hope to have ready next week


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The latest BIOS race results from Doug:


----------



## TEAM PBR

Can someone clarify on the bios if an alternate driver drives the car in the main when an actual team driver is present is that team eligible for points?


----------



## ThrottleKing

TCS Euro Truck was super fun to drive tonight. I can see this being potentially a lot of fun. I sure hope to see more of them in the next few weeks.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here ya go Per TCS rules
Euro Semi-Truck GT
This is a pure box stock class open to any skill level hobbyist.
1. Legal kits: Item 58632 RC Team Hahn Racing MAN TGS (TT-01 type E chassis) &
Item 58642 RC Team Reinert Racing MAN TGS (TT-01 type E chassis)
2. The kit must be built exactly per the instruction manual.
3.(( The ONLY Hop-Op Option permitted is Ball Bearings.)
4. Must use stock pinion and spur gear.
5. The kit Tamiya TBLE-02S ESC and kit supplied motor (item 54358 RS-540 TorqueTuned
Motor) must be used. Battery connector may be changed to DEANS. Motor
Bullet connectors may not be removed.
6. All body parts must be used.
7. Body may be painted in any scheme.
8. Must use kit tires and wheels. Kit tires may be glued onto wheel.
9. Any grease or lube may be used to lubricate gears or moving parts.
10. Batteries: Any Reedy Wolf-Pack or Peak Racing Powermax round-case LiPo battery
may be used for this class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I did however bend rule #6. I didnt put the mirrors on cause I had forgot to when assembling the body then couldnt get my hand up in there to install them. I could have had my wife do it but I figured they may potentially damage to the carpet if the truck got on its side so I left them off.


----------



## crispy

TEAM PBR said:


> Can someone clarify on the bios if an alternate driver drives the car in the main when an actual team driver is present is that team eligible for points?


I confirmed with Doug..., ONLY the two primary drivers can score race points. 

The only reason you'd have an alternate drive the car at all is to have them possibly score the 1 point for TQ.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> TCS Euro Truck was super fun to drive tonight. I can see this being potentially a lot of fun. I sure hope to see more of them in the next few weeks.


Will you commit to sticking with this class for a period to exceed one year?

Or will you bail when you get bored?


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Will you commit to sticking with this class for a period to exceed one year?
> 
> Or will you bail when you get bored?


I can't speak for throttleking but I'd be down to say I would so long as the rules don't get perverted. I get chased away or bail on classes when the well why can't we do this or that to it stuff starts.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Will you commit to sticking with this class for a period to exceed one year?
> 
> Or will you bail when you get bored?


As long as guys don't start trying to manipulate and change the rules.

I know of at least one more maybe ready by next week possibly a couple more.


----------



## crispy

JW, other than this Avid kit, what bearings are needed?

http://www.avidrc.com/flexkit/?kit=1626&kitname=Euro+Truck+TT-01


----------



## ThrottleKing

5x8x2.5 4 of them for the steering if you want them. Not necessary but I think it takes away slop


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Thanks for sharing great info on Tamiya Euro Semi kit, I had never heard of Avid site and picked up a bearing kit for my Euro Semi.

Toy Cars!

Yay


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

Another Firday come and gone, that's a little more that 1/4 of the year over. 35 Race entries this week to make up two heats each of VTA, USGT, and Slash with an F1 heat in the mix as well. 

*Track Layout*
Tonight's layout was a 9 turn scorcher curtacy of Mr. Brozek. The rule of the night was less teath on the pinion gear. I believe I ended up 3 or 4 teeth less than usual and while I might have given up some on the strait, I made it up in the twisties. 5 out of 5 stars from me as there was plenty of space if you planned your passes.

*F1*
F1 continued this week with 5 drivers lining up for the main. JW and Mr. Reggio claimed the top spots even after an earlier crash separated Reggio's front wing from the rest of his car. A loaner part from a very generous racer let him continue his nght and put on a show in his Team Penske themed F1 car. Sadly he couldn't keep up with JW who turned in two laps more than the rest of the field. Reggio took second and our resident track designer Brian Brozek took the third spot.

*Slash*
I'm not sure the slash drivers knew what to do with 9 corners to negotiate. Speeds were way down, traction rolls were up, and it was anyone's game. A new face to the slash driver's showed up and proceeded to take the TQ position away from the regulars. The Main saw an early lead by Cody with Shawn, Gary, and Chris all hot on his trail. Mike Jackson looked like he was battling serious traction roll and found himself upside down early on digging himself a very large hole. When the final buzzer went off Cody had taken the win by two laps over Gary and Chris in 2nd and third. Shawn get's the honorable mention for his 4th place finish 4 seconds behind Chris. Watch out people, there is a new slash master in town.

*USGT*
USGT had some serious competition in the form of a very fast JW who would have easily taken the TQ spot. Unfortunately for him his ESC had different ideas. With a couple laps to go in the first heat he took a corner too short and landed upside down. When the marshal righted his car it had decided it no longer wanted to respond. Thinking his power button had simply been bumped, he headed out in the second heat to claim his TQ but again his ESC decided to power it self down. After this JW decided to retire it for the evening allowing David Lee to take the TQ. With a few other cars going out the two heats of USGT turned into a single A-Main. At the start David took off to an early lead followed by Chris Monday fresh from his Florida vacation. It must've done something as he and David tore around the track for 8 minutes leaving the competition in the dust. Shawn and I were closest fighting for the third place podium spot with Bryce hot on our trial. David ended up getting the win with Chris four seconds behind. Shawn's loose rear end and Bryce's new tires gave me what I needed to hold down the third place position. Honorable mention to Matt Petry who had a fast car all night and taking the 2nd place qualifying spot.

*VTA*
The VTA B-Main saw Shawn and Mike Monday toast the competition and take the bump up spots pushing them to an electrically charged A-Main. I must first apologize to Gary for very accidentally taking him out on purpose in the first corner... I then waited for him putting us in the last two places at the beginning of the race. TQ John Steger and Chris Monday took the lead after our first corner shenanigans as Gary and I proceeded to work our way through the field. Somewhere along the way John's car decided it only needed three wheels taking him out of contention. Gary and I found ourselves back in the #3 and #2 positions at about 6 minutes but couldn't manage to catch Chris. I decided to drive stead to hold off Gary for the #2 spot. Gary was also helping me out by doing some traction rolling and catching the yellow corner dots. I thought I was in good shape when the final tone sounded but Mr. Crispy took a short cut to the finish line setting a 6.3 second final lap and robbing me of my 2nd place finish. I'm sure he will say it was fair since I rather ham handedly took him out in the first corner but I commend him for the well played revenge. Congrats to Chris for a great run and the win!

All in all another great night of racing. Of note, one racer was asked to raise his body to prevent it from rubbing on the carpet. This may be in preparation for a carpet replacement in the future. Only time will tell.


----------



## davidl

*Personal Message*

PM sent to cwoods34


----------



## cwoods34

Replied....


----------



## davidl

I see that. Thank you.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In case anyone is needing VTA tires, I have 2 new sets of 26mm front tires and 2 new sets of 31mm rear tires. Feel free to PM me, but I might not check my PM's until I head to the track on Friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

What is the word on the new VTA tires? Anyone know who will be making them?


----------



## TEAM PBR

F1 drivers? Where's everyone at gearing wise? I picked up a used early narrow style crc and have it basically ready for friday aside from gearing.


----------



## ThrottleKing

TEAM PBR said:


> F1 drivers? Where's everyone at gearing wise? I picked up a used early narrow style crc and have it basically ready for friday aside from gearing.


I was at 3.0 but others are 2.7-3.0


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> F1 drivers? Where's everyone at gearing wise? I picked up a used early narrow style crc and have it basically ready for friday aside from gearing.


FWIW, I ran the narrow CRC chassis initially and then switched to the transverse chassis....totally different car and WAY better all around! Def worth the $100 for the conversion if you can swing it!

Car was good inline but would diff out very easily. 

No matter what, it is fun to drive with great steering and grip!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like I'm missing again this Friday. Woe is me. Kyle's Birthday is Friday. I think we are going karting with the family. That will be fun too. 

Spring Fling RC Festival is coming on May 6th. Already getting some nice items to raffle off to participants/volunteers at the end of the day. Hobby RC/Bill Penningtonhttps://www.facebook.com/hobbyrcindy is again bringing 8 Slash trucks from Traxxas so that newbies can run too and learn about how much fun they are missing. That's a pretty cool thing they do!


----------



## TEAM PBR

Thanks for the f1 info dudes, I gotta go to pan car school and get my wheels under me then I'll think about upgrading or just making this car a backup etc. I'll have my tamiya euro truck with me tomorrow as well. I couldn't help but take it for a spin on my street and wound up driving it for quite a while and can say this class will be fun on carpet or parking lots.


----------



## crispy

*Friday Night Recap (or at least the parts that matter)

Track Layout*

The track was the layout most beloved by all. Of course, I'm talking about the Crispin designed ROVAL! This track promotes wheel to wheel action for laps on end. Only a driver comfortable with sustained high speeds can master this track.

*Slash*

The action was fast and furious from the drop of the green to the checkers. A lot of stuff happened in the back of the pack but I have no idea what as I didn't see any of it. Gary Crispin drove a 100% clean race and won by a couple of laps. His truck really likes this track. No idea why...

*USGT*

This three car affair ended with David Lee taking the win by a large margin.

*12th Scale*

This three car affair ended with David Lee taking the win by a large margin.

*F1*

This four car affair ended with Jeremiah Ward putting the hurt on Lanny Sledge by a lap or two. Sadly F1 was marked by tragedy as Tony's F1 car went up in smoke (literally) and Brian Brozek's car went home in a baggie. This could spell doom for these two backmarker teams. 

*VTA*

At the drop of the green Chris Monday and Gary Crispin got away clean and something happened behind them to allow them to gap P3 and down. As the field behind the leaders sorted itself out and got to racing, the two leaders came up on a backmarker that would give Chris no quarter. Chris Monday in P1 decided to drive through his father instead of passing him clean which resulted in him falling all the way back to the middle of the pack. Monday was not a factor after that. Gary Crispin drove a spectacularly clean race, if not particularly fast, and only John Steger late was able to make a run on him. Still Gary was able to pace himself appropriately and bested John at the line by a whopping .04 seconds.


----------



## TEAM PBR

You're welcome for the free pyrotechnics display courtesy of my f1 car. It was hot fire out there that's for sure. I forgot to grease the lightning so a friction fire engulfed my flux capacitors.


----------



## RollingChicane

For anybody wanting a low cost platform to enter F1, I'm going to sell my Exotek F1R2 (inline chassis battery orientation) for $100 rolling with no wings. I have a body and mounted pit front/rear tires. 

I installed the Exotek IFS and adjustable arms 4 weeks before I parked it. Car also has Exotek center shock extender and all option springs for the front and rear along with the Exotek servo saver extender. I have about $130 in just those parts that are virtually brand new. 

$100 rolling for everything. Just add wings and electronics and you are ready. Cheapest entry available to F1!!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> For anybody wanting a low cost platform to enter F1, I'm going to sell my Exotek F1R2 (inline chassis battery orientation) for $100 rolling with no wings. I have a body and mounted pit front/rear tires.
> 
> I installed the Exotek IFS and adjustable arms 4 weeks before I parked it. Car also has Exotek center shock extender and all option springs for the front and rear along with the Exotek servo saver extender. I have about $130 in just those parts that are virtually brand new.
> 
> $100 rolling for everything. Just add wings and electronics and you are ready. Cheapest entry available to F1!!



Are you home this coming week?


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> Are you home this coming week?


Yes, finally I will be there on Friday!!!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> Yes, finally I will be there on Friday!!!


 Oh my! Just in time for BIO Week!>


----------



## TEAM PBR

Alright dudes, I need a recommendation for a cleaner that will kill the cooked electronics and plastic smell on my recently fried crc f1 chassis but not ruin any useable parts. I'd like to get the smell killed enough that I could bring it in the house and start the rebuild with a new fc16 conversion but it smells too bad for the basement. I've scrubbed it with dawn dish liquid and a brush and removed the visible residue but still stinks bad. Surely one of you have cooked one in a similar manner and have some tricks to making it tolerable on the sense of smell again.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Alright dudes, I need a recommendation for a cleaner that will kill the cooked electronics and plastic smell on my recently fried crc f1 chassis but not ruin any useable parts. I'd like to get the smell killed enough that I could bring it in the house and start the rebuild with a new fc16 conversion but it smells too bad for the basement. I've scrubbed it with dawn dish liquid and a brush and removed the visible residue but still stinks bad. Surely one of you have cooked one in a similar manner and have some tricks to making it tolerable on the sense of smell again.


Try this:

Spray the chassis down heavily with simple green and let it dry. Repeat multiple times. After 3+ soakings, rinse off thoroughly and let it dry. 

Soak the chassis in WD-40 and let it dry. 

Rinse off and see what you got. 

Helped killed the smell when my kid let the smoke out of an ESC once.


----------



## crispy

I am literally about to throw this euro truck body in the trash and sell the chassis at a loss.

I do not have the patience for this stupid body. I've got it painted, but I can not for the life of me get it cut out and assembled correctly. I am done with it.

This is truly the biggest impediment to this class. 

I would pay money if someone wants to finish it for me...


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> I am literally about to throw this euro truck body in the trash and sell the chassis at a loss.
> 
> I do not have the patience for this stupid body. I've got it painted, but I can not for the life of me get it cut out and assembled correctly. I am done with it.
> 
> This is truly the biggest impediment to this class.
> 
> I would pay money if someone wants to finish it for me...


Hey teammate. Easy there. Put it down for a week and let's concentrate on the BIO car. Big main for us this time.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> I am literally about to throw this euro truck body in the trash and sell the chassis at a loss.
> 
> I do not have the patience for this stupid body. I've got it painted, but I can not for the life of me get it cut out and assembled correctly. I am done with it.
> 
> This is truly the biggest impediment to this class.
> 
> I would pay money if someone wants to finish it for me...


I see indyhobbies.com getting really busy with these cause it is the hardest part of the entire kit build. Mines messed up but still looks OK going around the track and sitting there so I guess it's all good. I wanted to buy another body and start over but with the body kit being like 80 bucks it's as cheap to just buy another kit and have a pile of spare parts or spare chassis sitting there ready to go. I do agree that the body is frustrating and could keep some off the track but once together they look cool, are fun to drive, and drive surprisingly good for what they are so persevere as it's worth it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> I am literally about to throw this euro truck body in the trash and sell the chassis at a loss.
> 
> I do not have the patience for this stupid body. I've got it painted, but I can not for the life of me get it cut out and assembled correctly. I am done with it.
> 
> This is truly the biggest impediment to this class.
> 
> I would pay money if someone wants to finish it for me...


Did you follow the instructions? Look at the pics in the pull out. The grey are is what gets cut. The sponge tape goes exactly where its pictured and you go in the order that they provide. Some dremel work is necessary for a good finish but it really only takes 10min to assemble. I cut mine prior to painting. I want to think it suggested that in the booklet. Keep working at it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

If I did another one I'd do cut and test fitment prior to painting. Would have made masking a gazillion times easier. I used liquid mask on mine and it was a total pain to cut the cab section. I should've read the directions better I guess. Oh well, the way I drive mine will look like a derby truck in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## crispy

I painted first. And yes, that covered some of my trim lines.

Haven't even started on the chassis yet. But I had to put it down or I was going to chuck something across the room.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Received this from Doug at Indy RC to put on website:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Helped killed the smell when my kid let the smoke out of an ESC once.


I see, so Cheech and Chong were just "letting the smoke out of an ESC, huh?"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TRAK 36 rebuild is done! Still some tweeking and catch fences to put in. Spent my entire weekend out there along with about 12 others and some great equipment. We installed water tanks too along with a gas powered pump to get the track wetted down properly. Now that the off-road track is up to date, the next plans for the Hoosier RC Racers club are to get some on-road dates going. More on that soon!


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I painted first. And yes, that covered some of my trim lines.
> 
> Haven't even started on the chassis yet. But I had to put it down or I was going to chuck something across the room.


How much you wanna sell it for??


----------



## RollingChicane

*Hoosier RC Racers*

Alrighty boys, you asked for it and now we are gonna make this happen!

Hoosier RC Racers *ON ROAD* racing!!!!! Scott and I talked and I'm going to head up the on road interest of the Hoosier RC Racers club. My goal will be to have 4 outdoor on road events before the end of the year. But in order to make that a success, we need YOU all to show up in force for a great turn out and representation. The better we represent ourselves and the larger our attendance, the more opportunities it can open up.

As Scott has said so many times, this is YOUR club. This will be as successful as we all make it. If we are successful, we will not only find locations to race on road in good parking lots, but we will draw others into our hobby to help ensure it will continue. That is our primary goal (along with having fun!)

For anyone interested, go to Hoosier RC Racers - Membership and check out the club. Membership is only $25 per year. With that membership comes a free T-shirt for all new members and free race entry for ALL Hoosier RC Racers events (on and off road). Folks that is a fantastic deal. If you don't want to become a member and still want to race at the club events, it is $10 per event. 

So I'm reaching out to everyone and asking for participation in at least two of the ways listed below:



Join the Club - we all drop way more than $25 on various goodies for our car, joining the club helps bring in funds to grow the club, purchase/rent timing equipment, fund marketing materials, etc. More members makes our club more attractive to business to invite us to put on a show. Remember, they want volume attraction. If we can say we have 100 members, we are very attractive and the club can actually be paid for our appearances.


If you don't want to join, at least send me your email so you can be on the mailings. Same as listed above, the more folks on our mailings, the more volume business see as being able to put on a good show. 


Be on the lookout for good parking lots / location for us to contact to get the on road program started. If you know businesses, people, or ideas of where we can run, I'll do the leg work if you put locations on my radar. We already have a couple cool opportunities that we are working on that we can hopefully roll out in the future.


Come out and race in large numbers!! I can't say enough how important it is that we all commit and support the club if we want on road racing to thrive in Indy in general!


Here is a parting thought....you might be sitting back and wondering why should I join or participate. Take a look around at all the tracks that have come and gone. Indy RC has stood the test of time (thank you Doug!!) but imagine if Doug decided to retire and move to Florida. We would be out of luck for local on road racing unless we drive an hour + to get to a track. This is your chance to invest in a club which will hopefully gain attention and numbers and actually GROW our hobby. A growing hobby and a thriving business is all we can do to help ensure our awesome hobby continues. So uncork those couple bucks and submit your membership tonight online!!

Stay tuned for an on road parking lot event in the not-to-distant future!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I vote for 13.5TC and Jaco Blue Spec tires. LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think we need to ask what the purpose of any Hoosier RC Racer's on-road racing will be.
- Will it be an opportunity to set up a big track so people can go fast (but also safe for spectators)?
- Will it be an opportunity to show off specific classes that will help grow existing racing at Indy RC Raceway?
- Will it be an opportunity to grow on-road in general by getting this hobby out to the public?
- Will it be an opportunity to grow the r/c hobby in general as many people probably don't know r/c hobby stores even exist?

I might suggest that the first event be an oval race in a very public venue (similar to the HH Gregg event last year). It would be quicker to setup/take down and any type of r/c vehicle could use it. It would also be easier for a novice/spectator to navigate if there were any demo vehicles at the event. We could even create a simple road course inside the oval. This might be a good type of event to show off VTA or USGT cars. I would be happy to let anyone use some of my old VTA tires for an event like this.


----------



## crispy

I was happy to let my Slashes and VTA cars get destroyed once. But no more with my equipment. 
*
If you want to grow on-road, you need on-road (road course) racing setup. Not oval racing. *

First of all, you need an actual on-road racing event to get the on-road racers there in the first place. Not just a exhibition. No racers, no cars, nothing to show off.

You can run a Slash class and even an open class too, so that people can see that they can be racing the very next race. But people WANT to see the "Pros" with their real on-road cars putting on a show.

If the dates work, you know I'll be there with all of my equipment. But I'm for a simple road course, just like the ones Bob setup at hobbytown.

Gary


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My point was that we need to decide on whether any on-road racing in a public venue is going to be just for the racers or if it is also part of a larger plan to grow the hobby. If it is to grow the hobby my suggestion is to keep it simple so that people who aren't existing race fans aren't scared away of the costs or complexity of the hobby. 

As far as people wanting to see the "pro's putting on a show", that will only happen if we are racing at a venue with existing racing fans or people who understand racing. My experience running in parking lots in multiple states has been spectators usually root for a car painted in their favorite color and not who is or isn't in the lead. They also tend to enjoy the accidents more than the actual racing, unless it is a multi-car battle for the lead. In fact if I had the fastest cars at one of the local on-road parking lots races, I often slowed down to give the spectators more of a show than worry about lapping the field numerous times. Winning isn't the only reason I participate in the hobby, but I know that I'm in the minority.


----------



## crispy

You're not going to grow "on-road" running in the parking lot of Hobbytown. You MIGHT sell a few Slashes. But to do that, you're going to need some new stock, out of the box and setup, with battery charged, ready to go.

So you'd say, well if the goal is to sell Slashes, wouldn't an oval be simpler and easier to run? But the problem with that is that you also need RACERS to show up and put on a show. The show is what gets them interested.

You'll get seven regulars to show up if you build an oval. Maybe...

You might get twice that if you run a road course AND include VTA, USGT, Euro Truck, Slash and OPEN.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> My point was that we need to decide on whether any on-road racing in a public venue is going to be just for the racers or if it is also part of a larger plan to grow the hobby. If it is to grow the hobby my suggestion is to keep it simple so that people who aren't existing race fans aren't scared away of the costs or complexity of the hobby.


I think we have to walk before we can run and take what we can get initially. Meaning, if our first opportunity is a business asking us to put on a show out front of their facility that is kid focused (ie, Toys R US) and we have a 20' x 40' area, we would handle that much differently than if someone finds a nice asphalt lot at their work and we drum up enough interest to have a parking lot race on our own just to have fun outside and do something different as a new club. I thoroughly enjoyed the HTUSA parking lot racing just because it was different and fun.

I would envision the classes would have to be inline with whoever is willing to show up. Again for example, if the Saturday morning crowd shows a ton of interest and no one on Friday night is interested, I'd imagine we would run TT01/02 and minis and vice versa.

Ultimately, I'd love to bring the Friday night and Saturday morning groups together at the same racing event. I am really impressed with the TT01/02 crowd on Saturday morning and we would all have a blast together if we could all show up at the same time. 

Realistically, the group of racers putting on a show will drum up interest by spectators and that interest AND our friendliness would hopefully encourage them to get into the hobby.

I would certainly hope that we could have a "sponsored" event outside (or even inside) this year that a shop could provide a good group of loaner cars (cough...Doug....BIOS cars....cough) just like the Shop in Franklin that is bringing the Slashes to the Spring Fling. BUT, I don't think we have enough organization and traction yet to START our first event that way.

Keep in mind, I'm not expecting to instantly draw in 50 new people to the hobby. I'd be thrilled if 5 new people enter the hobby because of our efforts this year. Case in point is Vincent (hope you are OK with me using you as an example Vincent!) I can remember the first time he showed up with a TT01/02 and practiced with us on Friday night. I'm pretty sure he ran his TT01/02 in VTA at the start and then stepped up to better cars and now he has excellent equipment and skills and is at the top of the racing podium most the time. It all started simple and supported by friendly racers and now is a regular. THAT is what we are looking for.

I get what you are saying Brian about making sure the layout fits the crowd we are trying to draw. We don't want a crazy technical layout for a loaner type race but we also don't want a super-basic roval if it is primarily a Friday/Saturday only crowd.

All good conversation points and I'm glad people are noticing and taking the time to comment. Keep it up and plan to join us (both as a member AND at a lot race in the future!)

Keep the comments coming....


----------



## jonesy112

What got me into on road racing was an event that Bob put on at the ?ford? dealership in browsburg around 2010?. They set up an actual Roval, and the 1/10 loss sliders (which is what i was racing at the time) raced on the oval, and then VTA ran on the road course that was made by changing 2 boards to allow access to the infield road course, while still using 3/4 of the oval. (Think the daytona road course)

Had it not been for that, i may have stayed in the oval scene and never came over to road course racing. 

A track set up like that may be worthwhile to explore for events. See if you can get a couple of slashes to let the onlookers try on the oval in between rounds, and then let the racers race the road course for the actual event, or have a slash oval race for the racers as well. If i remember right, there was a TON of people there watching and asking questions, there was just no ability for them to try it to get hooked.


----------



## davidl

*Associated 800z Speedo*

Team PBR, as we discussed the speed control last weekend, my price is $50. There is one on eBay for $112 and that is too much. Street price on the Associated website is $99. Hope that helps.


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> Team PBR, as we discussed the speed control last weekend, my price is $50. There is one on eBay for $112 and that is too much. Street price on the Associated website is $99. Hope that helps.


PM sent, thanks I'll take it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

All the talk about what kind of racing without knowing the venue/location is really tricky as there's no right or wrong answers. If up in Carmel sure go road race only and encourage f1 participation. If in Johnson County toss out an oval. It's really a cater to the demographic kinda thing if you ask me. I do agree with jonesy that a true roval is the best idea and I wouldn't rule out having a couple small ramps etc to throw out for a asphalt 2wd buggy race or scts. For the most part accommodate as many racers as the venue can handle and always be showcasing everything the hobby has to offer within the time any particular location gives us. This shouldn't ever be seen as an us versus them thing but as a good exposure helps us all thing. Onroad is not the logical starting place for new people to jump in and it seems that idea after idea for an incubator class somehow gets messed up, though I have some hope that the tamiya EuroTruck could make headway be it through the euro truck series itself or opening spots for newbs to be more comfortable in onroad slash. The EuroTruck is a tick cheaper and easier to drive in stock form so it might just be the way to go. Another class that has kinda died Indoors but might be a hoot outside is tamiya mini Cooper. I'm certain others have em on shelves like the 2 in my basement that haven't been driven in a year and they're kinda silly little attention getters that can be purchased reasonably new or dirt cheap used In most cases. But scouting lots or event calendars and hitting up the owners or coordinators is the starting point.


----------



## jkaetz

I tend to agree with Nic, we have to start somewhere. That statement is quite at odds with my normal personality that wants to over-engineer everything and have it perfect to start with. Unfortunately that is difficult to do. Perhaps laying out the process of putting these events together is needed:

Step 1: Secure location
Step 2: What is the target audience
Step 3: Classes and course layout
Step 4: ???
Step 5: Profit


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody up for 21.5 TC tomorrow?


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> ....That statement is quite at odds with my normal personality that wants to over-engineer everything and have it perfect to start with.


I envision creating a documented process for successful execution of events. Ideally, I can see two different Process Flows: One for club generated events simply for fun and member entertainment (that we can hopefully spread word and get folks to come watch and get interested in our hobby) and one for business requested generated events (such as if a local Tire store contacted us to put on an event).

We won't get it perfect the first time but after a few events, I'd really like to have a great "Playbook" for putting on events and then even post it to the Hoosier RC Racers - Home website for others to see and even make suggestions for improvements.

I'm pretty sure there are quite a few of us on this forum that are pretty darn intelligent and have good ideas. If we can all work as a cohesive team, I'm willing to bet we can have an incredibly organized, efficient and fun process to conduct events.

Keep chatting up ideas!


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I envision creating a documented process for successful execution of events. Ideally, I can see two different Process Flows: One for club generated events simply for fun and member entertainment (that we can hopefully spread word and get folks to come watch and get interested in our hobby) and one for business requested generated events (such as if a local Tire store contacted us to put on an event).
> 
> We won't get it perfect the first time but after a few events, I'd really like to have a great "Playbook" for putting on events and then even post it to the Hoosier RC Racers - Home website for others to see and even make suggestions for improvements.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are quite a few of us on this forum that are pretty darn intelligent and have good ideas. If we can all work as a cohesive team, I'm willing to bet we can have an incredibly organized, efficient and fun process to conduct events.
> 
> Keep chatting up ideas!


Really need to make some major repairs to the track boards to put on a good parking lot race. They were beat up pretty bad before we laid out the track at HH Gregg last year and were even worse by the time the Slashes kept wrecking into them all afternoon. Going to need to get something like 2 x 10 or 2 x 12 boards to go around the outside of the track at the very least to keep the Slashes inside and to protect any spectators.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Really need to make some major repairs to the track boards to put on a good parking lot race. They were beat up pretty bad before we laid out the track at HH Gregg last year and were even worse by the time the Slashes kept wrecking into them all afternoon. Going to need to get something like 2 x 10 or 2 x 12 boards to go around the outside of the track at the very least to keep the Slashes inside and to protect any spectators.


I emailed the guy that storing them for us earlier this week and told him we wanted to get them out of storage so we could paint and repair. We paid $250 for everything. Every last piece. The Driver's Stands, the plow disks, boards, etc. I figured it would take me an entire weekend with my table saw just to cut and make all the boards. And, then the time to paint them and all that. 15-year-ago-Scott would have accepted the challenge. Anyway, they are simple and easy to repair and paint. Like all things though, finding time and people to do it is the hard part. 

See you guys tonight. First time I've gotten to race at Indy RC in over a month! 

Do NOT show this to your wife/girlfriend. She will have you doing this on Friday nights instead!


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I emailed the guy that storing them for us earlier this week and told him we wanted to get them out of storage so we could paint and repair. We paid $250 for everything. Every last piece. The Driver's Stands, the plow disks, boards, etc. I figured it would take me an entire weekend with my table saw just to cut and make all the boards. And, then the time to paint them and all that. 15-year-ago-Scott would have accepted the challenge. Anyway, they are simple and easy to repair and paint. Like all things though, finding time and people to do it is the hard part.


I'd be happy to help paint/repair the boards although it would most likely need to be on a weeknight. I only have a limited amount of Saturdays and Sundays free until fall. We do need to get some taller boards to go around the outside of the track to help keep cars and trucks inside track, especially the Slashes.


----------



## jtsbell

In June I think its the 2nd weekend the old indy cars and TRANS AM cars run at the speedway. It would be awesome to run in front of all of the people there.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Indy RC or either of the Hobbytown locations have way more than enough traffic to justify an outdoor race to get more onlookers, eyeballs and what not but it is a lot of work to build and tear down a track each weak. We have a parking lot and run out there with a few others from time to time and everytime we do nearly up to a dozen or two people usually stop and get out of their cars to check it out and our parking lot doesn't see that much traffic go by. The key would be to figure out a way to set up an outdoor asphalt track that you could keep setup all year long with some sort of permanant roof with the sides open over it but having a track by itself, let alone attached to a hobby shop is a tough business to run and keep open. I'm not sure how long Summit in Ft. Wayne has been around but It's some sort of small miracle Indy RC is approaching it's 20th year...


----------



## davidl

*CRC F1 Parts*

RChicane - I have some dedicated parts for the CRC F1 car. I may have what you need so send PM if you think I can help.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

OK guys, UPS says my MAN truck will be here Monday. What servo are you guys that already have them using? I talked to JW about battery size but apparently I wasn't listening sooooo, what was it again? I think that this class would be a big hit with the parking lot racing you guys have been talking about. It is just so different and I think that it would show just how diverse our sport/hobby can be. I'm not looking forward to the body. It sound like it's a pain in the butt.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Rcdano74$$ said:


> OK guys, UPS says my MAN truck will be here Monday. What servo are you guys that already have them using? I talked to JW about battery size but apparently I wasn't listening sooooo, what was it again? I think that this class would be a big hit with the parking lot racing you guys have been talking about. It is just so different and I think that it would show just how diverse our sport/hobby can be. I'm not looking forward to the body. It sound like it's a pain in the butt.


I'm running the tactic tsx40 servo that doug sells for under 30 bucks metal gear and plenty quick. I think the traxxas 2075 would be plenty good as well. Battery wise the tcs rules state peak power max round cell lipo or the reedy Wolfpack round lipo. I think we have a consensus for our club racing that any round lipo under 5000 mah will be allowed as we haven't found any available that are significantly different spec wise than the 2 listed in tcs. And we are allowing and recommending a bead of super glue around the edge of the tires as it prevents rollovers on carpet and will make for better more equal racing but please note that it may not be legal to do so at a tcs race. We want to stay as close to tcs rules as possible but make good cheap racing at our club.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

On Road Slash start on Friday night. I can't remember if this was the Main or heat races. I think this was heat racing. Seems like Slash went into two heats after that first race to reduce fender bending.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Eurotrucks (Euro Trucks?) were really cool to watch Friday. I completely get it why its a fun new class. I'd partake for sure, but I don't want to quit running either of the two classes I am. Hopefully we will get more.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Indy RC is closed next Saturday. So, all the more reason to come out to the Spring Fling RC Festival! Only one week away! RC airplanes, boats and vehicles all in one place! 

The 11th annual Spring Fling RC Festival will happen in Avon Town Hall Park on Saturday May 6th from 11 AM to 4 PM. Three area RC clubs combine forces and fun to make the Spring Fling happen. The whole purpose of this event is for participants to have fun and introduce RC model hobbies to the community. There are You-try-them trucks and boats (sorry no airplanes) available to guests. Hobby RC is bringing 8 Traxxas Slash trucks for the public to run. We plan to race a heat or two, and then open the track for 20 minutes for the public. Then, race a heat or two and reopen. That way people can see the fun and also try out RC for themselves.

TRAK 36 will be operated by Hoosier RC Racers. The Indianapolis Indy Admirals R/C Model Boat Club will be running scale boats, sailboats and fast boats! The Blacksheep Squadron RC Airplane Club will be float flying off the lake. AMA membership is required to fly. Electric airplanes only per park rules. 

Club participants are asked to be in place by 10 AM. No full-size vehicles are to travel in the park after that. The Avon American legion will be there again with their delicious food!

Rain date will be the following Saturday.


----------



## crispy

Next Saturday?

I thought it was the 12th and 13th? 

Or maybe from the 6th through the 13th? 

Where is that post again?


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

It is goooooood to be back racing and hanging out with friends again. Let me tell you being away for 5 consecutive weeks makes me that much more thankful to Doug and Indy RC Raceway for having a track to race at!!

*Track Layout*
It was a welcome sight when I laid eyes on the 8 turn layout that is a Brozek design. I will try to start taking a pic of the layout each week and post it in this section so you don't have to listen to me describe the layout. But this is what I can tell you, it was an awesome layout with high speed outside, fairly challenging infield and a great driving and passing lanes. For me, the layout was 4.75 out of 5!! A total of 47 entries (NOT including BIOS cars) took part in mastering the track on Friday night across 10 heats.

*1/12 Scale*
Four entries lined up to put down massive grip from the foam tire cars. David was by far the leader of the class from a consistency standpoint, taking TQ and an easy win. BUT, a shout out goes to Derek for throwing down several fast laps only 0.05 sec off of David's incrementals. If Derek can master the wheel, he will be worthy competition. Scott was a close 2 laps behind Derek with Brian K fielding a pretty quick car as well with very respectable times. Now all we need is for Brian K. to put his F1 into the mix!!

*Euro Truck*
Three drivers fielded these new BOX STOCK Tamiya trucks. Don't let the 3 entries fool you....there are a TON of these trucks on work benches right now being built. If you want an awesome spec class with SUPER equal vehicles and as level of a playing field that you will find, this is the class for you. And for only $130 (minus servo) it is the most economical class around! JW, Lanny and Tony put on a great show with these awesome trucks and finished in the same order. These beasts were only about 1 second off our VTA fast times of the night. My plan is to add one of these beasts to my stable within the next month!

*F1*
The F1 class is another growing class with 6 drivers showing up to wheel these open tire cars around the track. Unfortunately these cars tend to be a little brittle depending on the chassis so only 4 cars made it to the finish of the A-main. JW took the easy win but a great shout out goes to Bobby for a second place finish and Brozek finishing 3rd. 

*Slash*
7 drivers piloted the Traxxas SCT machines around the layout on Friday night. None other than Shawn (the new Slashmaster???) laid down a full lap whoopin on the field and took the win away from Gary who qualified as TQ but finished dead last. Shawn laid down a fast lap 0.2 faster than the rest of the field. Chris M locked down the #2 spot over Mike J. who has laid claim to podium finishes lately. Great job to both of these drivers.

*USGT*
Did I mention it was good to be back??? 10 drivers signed up for USGT but only 8 drivers made the A-Main with Lanny taking TQ, David taking the #2 spot and Chris and myself rounding out the second row. The buzzer sounded and we were off. David pushed a little wide and I was able to tuck underneath him in the sweeper and closed in on Lanny. I heard crashing take place behind us which put some space between the top two and the rest of the field. Lanny had the better car and would pull away until he encountered traffic and I was able to close back in. I am not sure what happened but Lanny found trouble and I was able to squeak by into the lead. Once I took the lead I focused on clean driving and consistent laps and as the clocked ticked down, Chris was the nearest car to my bumper only 3.1 seconds behind me at the stripe. David brought home the final podium spot. Great close racing all night in USGT. Here is another cool thing, 6 of the 8 cars were within +/- 0.1 seconds of each other with the other two cars only +0.2 back. THAT is close racing boys!! 

*VTA*
Still boasting the largest class of the night, 18 drivers piloted these awesome vintage machines around the track across 3 heats. Jason locked up the TQ spot with Chris hot on his heels. The buzzer sounded and the top 3 cars struck out into the lead as a tiny 3 car train. For several minutes everyone followed suit until Chris found trouble leaving only Jason and I as the contenders for the top spot. Jason found trouble at the 4 minute mark and found myself in the top spot and just focusing on clean driving. As the clock ticked down, I had a healthy lead and managed to bring home the win with Jason finishing in 2nd and Chris finishing in 3rd. Get this one....7 of the 8 cars in the main were all within 0.1 seconds of each other. ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? Great racing boys, I had a blast.

This wraps up another week and I'm already looking forward to next week. See you all in a week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The servo Lanny and I use is the Tactic TSX57 digital metal gear servo. Around $30. Also in the TCS rules we are allowed to use bearings so we have the Avid Bearing kit for the EuroTruck #614042100309 $16. You can also change the battery connector to only Deans. The included esc is brushed/brushless capable. I can't explain why this truck is so much fun to drive but it is. No chassis voodoo or gear choices, what's not to like.

Motor break-in is very important in this class. I used a 1s lipo for 30min keeping the bushings well lubed to seat the brushes, you don't have to do this but breaking it in at low voltage makes your motor last much longer and run more efficiently. I don't recommend the water method if you want it to last for long.

Not sure if a 5000 mAh battery is necessary. I have the Peak Powermax 4200 and only put 1100-1400mAh back in it.


----------



## jkaetz

*RC Cleanout*

It's time to clean out the RC closet!

First up is a TC 6.1 Worlds car and spare parts that I used for VTA. It's ARTR, just needs a radio and battery. Before I switched, I was able to consistently put this car in the A Main and had several top 5 finishes. $225 for anyone local.

Next is a TC 6.2 and more spare parts, also a steal at $225.

For the Saturday crowd, I have an M03 RTR with bearings, ball diff, radio gear, and round lipo battery though I don't know how much life the battery has left in it. It is currently in long configuration but I'm also including a short body for it. $65 and it's yours.

Finally I have a duratrax ice charger and lipo pass through balancer for $40.


----------



## pitchblack26

Does anyone have the BIO results from Friday?


----------



## davidl

No, not the complete results. But I know where my team ended up and it sucks.


----------



## pitchblack26

White was first, we were second and I think gold was 3rd. Where did yellow finish?


----------



## crispy

pitchblack26 said:


> White was first, we were second and I think gold was 3rd. Where did yellow finish?


You know where we finished. Stupid car just shut off.

Once David got it running again, the car was a rocket.

Oh well...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> You know where we finished. Stupid car just shut off.
> 
> Once David got it running again, the car was a rocket.
> 
> Oh well...


Ours just shut off in the main ad we'll. Cycled the power and it took off for a couple laps and did it again so we pulled it 

Wanted to keep our perfect 0's in tact!!


----------



## davidl

Yea, I hope we don't get that chassis again.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> Does anyone have the BIO results from Friday?


Doug normally sends them to me to post. I just checked email. Nothing so far. 

It's a fun class, but we sure are going pot luck on chassis and batteries. I actually like that because i don't have to blame myself for once.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is it a voltage cutoff safety in the esc that could be the issue?


----------



## crispy

Doubtful, as it happened early on.

And... when you power cycle it, I had steering but no throttle.


----------



## TEAM PBR

The bios series was a good idea but it's gotten to the point where maintenence or the lack of on the cars has become an issue and the 2 or 3 cars with lingering electronics shutdown issues that never get diagnosed as nobody has the car for long enough to diagnose them and they don't get marked as having an issue etc have made the series take a turn for the worse. My teammate ran a car in the first heat that I have no idea how he even drove. I heard the noises during his race but figured if it were that bad he'd pull off. I went out for round 2 and it was undriveable and would violently yank itself to the board without warning so upon further inspection it had 2 bent dog bones and the spur was missing about 10 teeth and even after those repairs there were other things still wrong we hadn't found but Chuck drove it in the main anyway. Doug entrusts elijah to clean and maintain the chassis from month to month and I'm having a hard time believing the one we got this time had been so much as looked at since the last race. I think doug would have been better off to let the teams take home their chassis at this point cause everyone racing them would maintain them better and be able to diagnose connections/electronics issues.


----------



## pitchblack26

I appreciate Doug putting on the BIO event. I've had loads of fun without having to put a dime of my own money into it. It's a cheaply made vehicle that we pummel once a month. I think it goes without saying that we are supposed to put a little maintenance into the car to have it race ready. I certainly wouldn't blame Elijah because I'm to 'bothered' to change a bent dog bone. How long did it take to change 2 dogbones and a chipped spur gear? Maybe I should ask Bryan because that's who u pawned it off on to fix for ya. Sometimes it's best just to suck it up and make the best out of it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

pitchblack26 said:


> I appreciate Doug putting on the BIO event. I've had loads of fun without having to put a dime of my own money into it. It's a cheaply made vehicle that we pummel once a month. I think it goes without saying that we are supposed to put a little maintenance into the car to have it race ready. I certainly wouldn't blame Elijah because I'm to 'bothered' to change a bent dog bone. How long did it take to change 2 dogbones and a chipped spur gear? Maybe I should ask Bryan because that's who u pawned it off on to fix for ya. Sometimes it's best just to suck it up and make the best out of it.


I think you miss the point that it's part of Elijah's job that he gets paid $$ to do whenever the shop is the busy of the course of an entire MONTH. And Brian was a willing volunteer who offered to fix the car but I'm sure facts like that don't matter.


----------



## davidl

I believe Doug is in Florida.


----------



## pitchblack26

Those facts don't really matter. The fact that Doug is caught up on his fire insurance is what is important to me. Was that you that welded the battery pack to the table last month?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Not me nice try though. I had a failure in an f1 car you were so close to guessing right.


----------



## pitchblack26

Lol....just pulling your chain tony. U need to knock off all that doom and gloom stuff though. Go buy a puppy or something


----------



## TEAM PBR

pitchblack26 said:


> Lol....just pulling your chain tony. U need to knock off all that doom and gloom stuff though. Go buy a puppy or something


Thanks man, it was end of January that I melted a battery down. That charger is at the manufacturer being repaired still as 1 was able to duplicate and see what it was doing on my bench and it was a fire hazard but only when switched to nimh. I know I'm all doom and gloom but my rc experience since December has really pushed me there. Have had 4 esc failures after not having one for over 3 years and just unexplainable bad luck. I keep trying to plug away and show up thinking I'll come out of it or it'll jump to someone else but just hasn't happened. Apologies if my slump is bringing everyone else down I'm just glad it hasn't transfered over to my kids baseball teams yet, though I'm not participating in coach's pitch as my luck right now I'd bean a kid accidentally. 8u Game in the mud starting get here In A minute you dudes have a good evening.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Thanks man, it was end of January that I melted a battery down. That charger is at the manufacturer being repaired still as 1 was able to duplicate and see what it was doing on my bench and it was a fire hazard but only when switched to nimh. I know I'm all doom and gloom but my rc experience since December has really pushed me there. Have had 4 esc failures after not having one for over 3 years and just unexplainable bad luck. I keep trying to plug away and show up thinking I'll come out of it or it'll jump to someone else but just hasn't happened. Apologies if my slump is bringing everyone else down I'm just glad it hasn't transfered over to my kids baseball teams yet, though I'm not participating in coach's pitch as my luck right now I'd bean a kid accidentally. 8u Game in the mud starting get here In A minute you dudes have a good evening.


8U in the mud. It will be great when you get them home. It will be a legal opportunity to get out the wire brush and go at it.>


----------



## TEAM PBR

Was a mud hole even after sawdusting the infield. Quit after 5 calling it a tie cause everyone was soaked & freezing and covered in mud. We were actually down by 2 but the other coach's team was really done so he conceded to a tie to be done and go home. Yep them baseball pants and cleats will be going to the car wash for high pressure soap.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> RChicane - I have some dedicated parts for the CRC F1 car. I may have what you need so send PM if you think I can help.


Hey David - thankfully I broke the opposite side as I normally do. I have a ton of those parts in my pit box so I should be good to go. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Rcdano74$$

OK guys, UPS delivered today! Albeit 10 days since I ordered it. I guess with free shipping and it coming from Cali, you get what you pay for. Definitely not used to that. Looks like I missed a good group of 12s' Friday, dang it! Thanks to the guys that reiterated the answers to my questions about the MAN trucks. I don't have the bearing set yet, I'm going to see if I can get some tomorrow. I've built what I can without them and may start to cut out the body here in a bit. All I need is a battery after that and I should be good to go. I'd love to have it ready for a shakedown this coming Friday, but it's doubtful. Having to have a budget for a budget class kinda sucks, lol! I do plan on coming up for some 12th scale action though. Hopefully those guys that were there Friday will be back this week!

Also, I take it there is no running foam inserts in the tires? They seem pretty "squishy" to me without.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## ThrottleKing

No inserts, correct. I advise you to add a 1/16-1/8" bead of CA at the edge of the sidewall where the contact patch meets the sidewall. Its an angled area that looks shaved from the factory. This little added tuning brings the truck to serious fun. I think Doug has batteries for the class upstairs.


----------



## crispy

Inside or outside setting on the shocks front and back?



My chassis is 100%. (after a major screw-up. you really do need that pin locking the spur to the driveshaft... who knew?)

My body base is cut and installed.

Cab... not so much. I do have three days to cut and tape that...


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Inside or outside setting on the shocks front and back?
> I thought the rule was built to the way the instruction manual has shown to build it. Which is the inside holes on the top. Attached is a picture from the manual. Do we need to check every truck to verify this? Tech inspection for every truck... HE He He He..:surprise::surprise:
> 
> 
> I have mine built per the instruction booklet and onto painting the body tonight and assembly tomorrow. Looking forward to some EuroTruck racing on friday... The more there is the more fun it will be..:nerd::laugh:


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> crispy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside or outside setting on the shocks front and back?
> I thought the rule was built to the way the instruction manual has shown to build it. Which is the inside holes on the top. Attached is a picture from the manual. Do we need to check every truck to verify this? Tech inspection for every truck... HE He He He..:surprise::surprise:
> 
> 
> I have mine built per the instruction booklet and onto painting the body tonight and assembly tomorrow. Looking forward to some EuroTruck racing on friday... The more there is the more fun it will be..:nerd::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart ass!
> 
> I'm fine with inside holes PER THE MANUAL as long as everyone else does the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## TEAM PBR

Everyone bringing a euro truck remember to put that line of ca on the tire edge as throttleking says and go for the wider coating. Without it they roll over and with the thinner line they hop in the corner as demonstrated by mine last week. If your truck does hop let off or pop the brakes real quick to reset the front end or it will continue to hop all the way to the wall again as demonstrated by me last week. But for sure be ready for some fun. I don't really know what it is about them or if it's just how ludicrous the idea of racing a semi tractor is but it's fun. I'll have an extra round cell lipo or 2 with me incase anyone needs to borrow one this week to get going. I ran a reedy and 2 different Gens Ace packs last week and saw zero difference between those 3.


----------



## crispy

Slower is funner!

I've been saying this for years.

Cab is now on. All that is left is decals.

If Lanny's time estimate is as piss poor as JW's was for building the damn thing, I've still got a good seven hours left to go!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Next B.I.O.S. race, I will be happy to work on any of the cars if they are having any mechanical issues. After changing a few stripped spurs, I think I could do it in about 10 minutes or less.

----------

I'm almost done getting all the parts I need to put an F104 car onto the track. Unfortunately I haven't been able to source the following parts locally.

- F103/F104 diff rings/balls (The diff rings that have an octangle interior shape)
- (2) Tamiya upper a-arm pivot balls (I would be happy with used plastic pivot balls)
- (1) Rear axle bearing, non-flanged (I believe they are 6mm x 10mm bearings)

If I can get these last few items, I could race the car this Friday. Please let me know if anyone has any of these parts.

Thanks, Brian Smith


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Slower is funner!
> 
> I've been saying this for years.
> 
> Cab is now on. All that is left is decals.
> 
> If Lanny's time estimate is as piss poor as JW's was for building the damn thing, I've still got a good seven hours left to go!


I got mine built and painted in 3hrs. Built the body,stickers and electronics the next night in 2hrs. My estimate was based on my experience.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Hoosier RC Racers*

I am sure that most of you remember Tad.... I asked for his permission to pass this info along to everyone. He is currently in Japan and follows a lot of our conversations. Tad paid his $25 and joined the Hoosier RC Racers yesterday to support the hobby! If Tad is willing to join our club while he is in Japan, there's pretty much no reason that all of us can't AT LEAST sign up for the Hoosier RC Racers mailing list or fork out the $25 for free racing, a T-shirt and to help a worth while club.

Come on boys, send those inquiries in!! It's really easy, just go to Hoosier RC Racers - Home and decide if you want to join the mailing list or join as a member. You can snail mail in your $25 or Paypal it from the website. If all you want to do is join the mailing list, fill out the form on the site and submit it. That is it! If you need help, PM me and I'll get it taken care of for you one way or another. It doesn't get any easier than that!!

We all love this hobby and share a ton of opinions on this forum, take that little extra step and sign up in some form to the club! A few of you have (thank you), now I just need the rest of you to sign up!!


----------



## crispy

I miss the boys from Japan. 

Along with Vincent they gave our little hobby international FLAIR!

It's like racing against Takuma Sato and Simon Pagenaud...

(FWIW, in this little fantasy, I'm Ed Carpenter, good on the rovals, crap on the street circuits...)


----------



## davidl

They finally gave Mike R. a real driver for this May. Mike is going to have a very good month.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm almost done getting all the parts I need to put an F104 car onto the track. Unfortunately I haven't been able to source the following parts locally.
> 
> - F103/F104 diff rings/balls (The diff rings that have an octangle interior shape)
> - (2) Tamiya upper a-arm pivot balls (I would be happy with used plastic pivot balls)
> 
> If I can get these last few items, I could race the car this Friday. Please let me know if anyone has any of these parts.
> 
> Thanks, Brian Smith


Found the bearings I needed, so down to just a few items.

Would it be possible to dremel?modify a diff ring from another car?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm almost done getting all the parts I need to put an F104 car onto the track. Unfortunately I haven't been able to source the following parts locally.
> 
> - F103/F104 diff rings/balls (The diff rings that have an octangle interior shape)
> - (2) Tamiya upper a-arm pivot balls (I would be happy with used plastic pivot balls)
> 
> If I can get these last few items, I could race the car this Friday. Please let me know if anyone has any of these parts.
> 
> Thanks, Brian Smith


Found the bearings I needed, so down to just a few items.

Would it be possible to dremel/modify a diff ring from another car?


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Found the bearings I needed, so down to just a few items.
> 
> Would it be possible to dremel/modify a diff ring from another car?


I'll be home tomorrow night. Let me see what I have. Is it truly octagonal or does it just have 2 flats?


----------



## RollingChicane

13 of the regular Friday night guys have signed up for our club. 

I'll have forms with me Friday night to make it easier for anyone that wants to sign up!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> 13 of the regular Friday night guys have signed up for our club.
> 
> I'll have forms with me Friday night to make it easier for anyone that wants to sign up!


But will you be wearing your club T-shirt?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> But will you be wearing your club T-shirt?


As soon as my size comes in. 
Unfortunately I am built like a petite female....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The F1 car I'm piecing together is the original F104, which uses the same rear diff assembly as the F103. The outside of the diff ring is round and the inside is 8-sided. The part number is 51347 and I've tried to get the local hobby stores to order them, but they are apparently on back-order. Here is a link on Towerhobbies that has a picture....

TowerHobbies.com | Tamiya Disc Ball Set F103

----------

The only other part that I need is the upper a-arm pivot balls. If you buy the F104 a-arm set (Tamiya 51381) it comes with the plastic pivot ball. They are also showing up as back-order on Tower. I figured that someone who probably has broken their a-arms might have some extra pivot balls sitting in a parts bin. If anyone just has a new in package set of the F-Parts, I will be happy to buy them. Here is a link 

TowerHobbies.com | Tamiya F Parts Suspension Arm Front F104


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> They finally gave Mike R. a real driver for this May. Mike is going to have a very good month.


Who is he working with?


----------



## DaveCook

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The F1 car I'm piecing together is the original F104, which uses the same rear diff assembly as the F103. The outside of the diff ring is round and the inside is 8-sided. The part number is 51347 and I've tried to get the local hobby stores to order them, but they are apparently on back-order. Here is a link on Towerhobbies that has a picture....
> 
> TowerHobbies.com | Tamiya Disc Ball Set F103
> 
> ----------
> 
> The only other part that I need is the upper a-arm pivot balls. If you buy the F104 a-arm set (Tamiya 51381) it comes with the plastic pivot ball. They are also showing up as back-order on Tower. I figured that someone who probably has broken their a-arms might have some extra pivot balls sitting in a parts bin. If anyone just has a new in package set of the F-Parts, I will be happy to buy them. Here is a link
> 
> TowerHobbies.com | Tamiya F Parts Suspension Arm Front F104



I have these two items that you can have. New diff rings and used plastic pivot balls. I plan to be there to race tomorrow as long as nothing crazy happens at work, but it shouldn't. I will bring these items with me.


----------



## davidl

microed said:


> Who is he working with?


He is on Fernando Alonso's car.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Who is he working with?


Geesh Ed, how did you miss my previous announcement?


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Got my truck done last night for the most part. Just need to solder on a deans plug to the esc which I'll have to do at the track. I can't believe how I run out of those! Hopefully Doug has a battery for these tonight.


----------



## crispy

Rcdano74$$ said:


> Got my truck done last night for the most part. Just need to solder on a deans plug to the esc which I'll have to do at the track. I can't believe how I run out of those! Hopefully Doug has a battery for these tonight.


Don't cut the Tamiya plug off the ESC yet. Doug does have Tamiya to Deans adapters you could use.

The batteries that he had last week are Deans.


----------



## crispy

I'm turning the keys of MY Slash over to my 13 year old tonight since I'll be racing the Euro Truck. His brother will be there with his Slash as well, so Rob and Nick, bring the boys.


----------



## crispy

Hey Reggio,

How come I didn't see you in the pits on video during Alonso's test? Or were those guys the A team? 

Also, how do I get one of those cool 5.11 Tactical jackets you guys are wearing?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just a reminder...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Did a trade show yesterday downtown. We were supposed to theme our booth on racing. That was cool, and at first I thought I'd get some 18th scale RC cars to play with or similar. But, the booth space was just too tiny. So, instead, I bought this Carrera slot car set at HT and we let people race slots for prizes. Then, at the end of the night, we gave the entire slot car set away as our door prize. $185 set. Pretty cool gift!  I made the table and the backdrop at home. Unfortunately the rain trashed the backdrop because it was just paper foam core. Oh well. I thought it turned out cool. People with beer and mixed drinks racing slot cars. It was pretty fun. If Hobbytown sells some slot car sets this weekend, I take credit!


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Hey Reggio,
> 
> How come I didn't see you in the pits on video during Alonso's test? Or were those guys the A team?
> 
> Also, how do I get one of those cool 5.11 Tactical jackets you guys are wearing?



I watched the entire streaming through the IndyCar website. M. Reggio was noticed several times during that show. He looked pretty busy. You know that he is a man of few words. That is because he is doing the important work while others are standing around talking.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Geesh Ed, how did you miss my previous announcement?


I'd think by now you’d realize that I don't listen to anything you say.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I know what class was the most fun tonight. I think everyone who drove a euro semi truck hopped off the stand laughing or laughed hard while driving. If this keeps up it will be the premier class on Fridays within a month.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The Euro Semi Trucks could race next Saturday afternoon since they wont be able to race Friday night.

-----------

A big thanks to everyone who helped me get a Tamiya F104 onto the track tonight...
- Nick C. for providing the majority of the parts/chassis
- Brian B. for providing the steering knuckles
- Dave C. for providing the diff rings/pivot balls
- My girlfriend for providing a local hobby store gift card which purchased tires/various parts.
- And all the rest of the F1 crowd for providing advice on setup.

Despite all the help I have received, I broke my cheap servo in the first round and was out. I'm glad we have a week off so I should be ready to race the car at the next Friday night race.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Speaking of f1, other drivers of crc wtf1 cars. What are the common parts breakages happening. As mine Is closer to coming back online I need to build a crash box.

Also what happened to all the usgt cars? Went from big numbers near matching vta participation then last night 3... is someone dropping massive beefcake farts on The stand or what?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> I know what class was the most fun tonight. I think everyone who drove a euro semi truck hopped off the stand laughing or laughed hard while driving. If this keeps up it will be the premier class on Fridays within a month.


It sure is fun to watch. I'd be in, but I just started running 1/12th scale which I'm really enjoying. Photo from last night:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Spring Fling is next weekend now. Relentless rain postponed it. The Hobby RC burglary didn't help either. Hoping we can get some time to repair the dirt track erosion from all the storms this week. If it keeps raining, we might call it the "Fall Fling" instead!


----------



## BATTMAN

IndyHobbies.com said:


> It sure is fun to watch. I'd be in, but I just started running 1/12th scale which I'm really enjoying. Photo from last night:


you guys are running those too...only seen them at Access in Ohio....what rules are you going by?


----------



## crispy

BATTMAN said:


> you guys are running those too...only seen them at Access in Ohio....what rules are you going by?


Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules.

TCS rules. Built per instruction manual.*

No hop ups or Tamiya TT01 option parts allowed.

* - Locally we have allowed drivers to pick between the two upper shock mount locations fore and aft. Also, are allowing a bead of glue on the tire sidewall.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Doesn't tamiya just have one set of rules for the Euro trucks on the TCS site?

With the exception of gluing the tire sidewalls, is it safe to assume at Indy RC that if a person buys a kit and puts it together that's the end of it, you have to run it as is per TCS rules?

The euro trucks looked good last night at Indy RC, the cream usually always rises to the top in a class with a level playing field.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

These are copied from TCS rules site.

TCS EURO TRUCK RULES
----------------------------------------------

1. Legal kits: Item 58632 RC Team Hahn Racing MAN TGS (TT-01 type E chassis) & Item 58642 RC Team Reinert Racing MAN TGS (TT-01 type E chassis)
2. The kit must be built EXACTLY per the instruction manual.
3. The ONLY Hop-Op Option permitted is Ball Bearings.
4. Must use stock pinion and spur gear.
5. The kit Tamiya TBLE-02S ESC and kit supplied motor (item 54358 RS-540 Torque-Tuned Motor) must be used. Battery connector may be changed to DEANS. Motor Bullet connectors may not be removed.
6. All body parts must be used.
7. Body may be painted in any scheme.
8. Must use kit tires and wheels. Kit tires may be glued onto wheel.
9. Any grease or lube may be used to lubricate gears or moving parts.
10. Batteries: Any Reedy Wolf-Pack or Peak Racing Powermax round-case LiPo battery may be used for this class.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules.
> 
> TCS rules. Built per instruction manual.*
> 
> No hop ups or Tamiya TT01 option parts allowed.
> 
> * - Locally we have allowed drivers to pick between the two upper shock mount locations fore and aft. Also, are allowing a bead of glue on the tire sidewall.


I didn't know we were doing the shock position thing


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think Crispy is confused a little. He is under the impression that moving the upper shock mount from the inner to the outermost hole is a modification to the truck built per the manual. I start with mine inside and move it to the outside as grip comes up. It's really the only tuning you can do to the truck other than the glue on the edge of the sidewall. I wonder who all broke in their motors before they ran them? It is very important if you want to get the best out of a brushed motor.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I think Crispy is confused a little. He is under the impression that moving the upper shock mount from the inner to the outermost hole is a modification to the truck built per the manual. I start with mine inside and move it to the outside as grip comes up. It's really the only tuning you can do to the truck other than the glue on the edge of the sidewall. I wonder who all broke in their motors before they ran them? It is very important if you want to get the best out of a brushed motor.


I'm not the one that is confused.

Some people think that "built exactly per the manual" means exactly that. Inside positions both front and rear. LIKE IT SHOWS IN THE MANUAL.

Others think that the shock positions in the manual are just the starting point and are a tuning option. After all, if someone said you had to build an X-ray straight from the box, and the manual shows the center position, everyone understands that is just a good baseline setup to start with.

I can go either way, I just need people to make a decision or figure out what the rules are.

P.S. I noted from reading the RCTech thread on this, that most people are lubing or greasing up the dampers. This supposedly helps with the bouncing. Also, note that the RULES allow grease or lube on all moving parts... Just another rule consideration.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Others think that the shock positions in the manual are just the starting point and are a starting point.


I'll speak strictly of a Hoosier RC Racers rule perspective when we have our on road events and will hopefully have a good turnout of Euro trucks:

My perspective is the rules intend to create an inexpensive and equal class, free from the need to purchase the latest and greatest "thing" or to modify your car to death. 

Building the truck per the manual means no substituting of parts, modification of parts (i.e., dremeling away 50% of material to get a lighter truck, etc). 

Choosing either of the stock shock positions is and should be perfectly acceptable. 

This is how we will clarify the rules for the Hoosier RC Racers events and I'd propose we adopt the same clarification for INDYRC.


----------



## crispy

The same debate is raging over at the RCTech thread on the same class.

Tamiya 2017 TCS new Class - Page 12 - R/C Tech Forums

Those people are packing the diffs and dampers with all sorts of lube and grease as they are "moving parts" and that is allowed per the rules.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> The same debate is raging over at the RCTech thread on the same class.
> 
> Tamiya 2017 TCS new Class - Page 12 - R/C Tech Forums
> 
> Those people are packing the diffs and dampers with all sorts of lube and grease as they are "moving parts" and that is allowed per the rules.


My opinion is NO to packing the diff's. That requires knowledge, purchasing extra / specific greases (with some trial and error) and is something someone new to the hobby wouldn't be able to do easily at the track. 

Shock position can be changed in seconds with only a Phillips screwdriver. 

The purpose of the class is a BOX STOCK level playing field. Either shock position should be considered box stock. Packing the diff with anything should not be considered legal. If someone wants a Euro truck to handle like a TC, they bought into the wrong class. Keep it cheap, simple, fun and level for anyone who enters the class.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Nick, as much as I don't want to as it could get out of control and hard to keep track of there needs to be a subsection of the rules that pertains to possible temporary usage of aluminum parts if proper plastic replacements aren't available in a reasonable time frame. Jw has already came across this with his driveshaft breakage had another racer not had a spare. I'd write it something to the tune of, if the racer informed the hrcr ahead of time that just the disclosed part would be allowed for a period not to exceed 2 weeks as one can be brought in from Japan in that time frame, and if the racer does not inform hrcr and is found to be in violation of the rules for a non disclosure of aluminum part and verification of lack of availability by hrcr they are disqualified and forfeit any results and could be banned from future events if the part is in anyway performance enhancing. I'm not sure that wouldn't create a firestorm of BS but think its fair. Or I suppose rather than having it written could also just deal with it when a case arises but I think being in front of it with a fair and simple ruling something along the lines of this would be the way to go


----------



## crispy

Did I mention, I broke all my dampers, so I'll be using my Tamiya TRF M06 shocks for two weeks...

>


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> My opinion is NO to packing the diff's. That requires knowledge, purchasing extra / specific greases (with some trial and error) and is something someone new to the hobby wouldn't be able to do easily at the track.
> 
> Shock position can be changed in seconds with only a Phillips screwdriver.
> 
> The purpose of the class is a BOX STOCK level playing field. Either shock position should be considered box stock. Packing the diff with anything should not be considered legal. If someone wants a Euro truck to handle like a TC, they bought into the wrong class. Keep it cheap, simple, fun and level for anyone who enters the class.


Not for or against this ruling and while not hard to do a spin test as a guess it's impossible to actually make a tech decision as to whats inside or whats been done without a tear down of the diff in question but with a cordless screw driver the diff can be had and done almost as quickly as changing the shocks positions with a hand driver. Just how much of the tamiya factory grease is inside the diff will change the feel slightly and improper assembly quickly makes a spool. Have heard some leave a spider gear out to free them up etc etc etc. The diffs are the Pandoras box of this class.


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Did I mention, I broke all my dampers, so I'll be using my Tamiya TRF M06 shocks for two weeks...
> 
> >


Funny and if that's the way it would go as in firestorm of bs trucks would just have to be turned away. Maybe limited to driveshaft and arms/hubs


----------



## Rcdano74$$

I'm defiantly on the fence about the Euro Trucks, at the moment. They are really, really cool and I really like the way they feel, except for the bouncing. Obviously my "skill" as a seasoned racer has diminished exponentially over the last year or so as demonstrated in the 1/12th scale class over the last few months (and other classes that I race elsewhere) and in particular, this past Friday night. I'm not sure if its the meds I'm on or what but I just cant seem to drive a clean race anymore to save me. I want to apologize to anyone I may have effected by my terrible driving. That's why i just parked the 12 Friday night during the main. 
I hope that I can get my Euro truck to handle better as far as eliminating that terrible bounce that mine seems to have. I think that since this chassis has so little tuning options that anything that can be done legally to make them handle better should be allowed and encouraged e.g. the use of oils or grease. That is just my 2 cents though. All in all, very cool and very fun!


----------



## jkaetz

IMO for any of the new classes, things need to get written down and posted on the indyrc website and in the building. At least then when there is a question there are rules to reference. This shouldn't be to set them in stone but if a change is agreed upon the rules need to be updated. This keeps everyone in the loop on what can be done and what cannot.


----------



## RollingChicane

Help me think this through....

People are packing the diffs to create a very thick front diff for performance advantage. I have to believe the statement in the TCS rules is intended for application to minimize wear, not to create a diff that performs as a spool. 

So, how about a statement something like this:
Lubricants shall only be used to minimize wear, not to increase in-track performance. Differentials must remain "open" in diff action. When a wheel is spun by hand, the opposite wheel must rotate in the opposite direction. Any chassis found in violation of the diff rule will be permitted to run but automatically DQ'd from position. 

Flame away....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Why all the fuss about this EuroTruck class? It's supposed to be all about fun and who can be the most consistent or lucky. It's not supposed to be another tc class. Other than bearings it's a notch or two above a Tyco. I personally don't care how much they pack in as long as it's not like a tc diff with 2 million in it.

I think "JUST" and only just the aluminum long driveshaft should be allowed by discretion other than TCS events. It is in no way a performance upgrade. I hope it was just a bad shaft I had and no one else has it happen but I can see it happening again if you skipped a disk and had a severe enough bouncing episode it could twist and break. The aluminum is like $9 and you don't have to worry about it again. That's just my opinion. I know if I break another one anytime soon that's what I will put in and take the DQ's. 

About the bouncing, sometimes one pass of CA isn't enough and a second or third coat is the ticket. CA will crack and flake off so you may have to keep reapplying. What we don't need to see is the entire sidewall covered. I have approximately 3mm bead on the edge of my fronts maybe 3 thin layers thick.

Don't let tire dope soak too long on these tires. I got into a habit of letting them sit wet for 30-40 minutes waiting to race. They are getting too soft too soon. Don't ruin your tires like I may have.

I think the most Lanny or I put back in a battery last week was 960mAh after a run. Maybe someone wit a 3000 or 3300 could chime in on what they had to recharge. It's possible a lighter battery could minimize weight transfer and lessen the bouncing if it occurs.

That's about it other than make sure you keep a light coat of oil on your motor bushings.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Why all the fuss about this EuroTruck class? It's supposed to be all about fun and who can be the most consistent or lucky. It's not supposed to be another tc class. Other than bearings it's a notch or two above a Tyco. I personally don't care how much they pack in as long as it's not like a tc diff with 2 million in it.
> 
> I think "JUST" and only just the aluminum long driveshaft should be allowed by discretion other than TCS events.


I think the fuss is to put rules around it early on and prevent scope creap. So is 1 million ok? If not, is 500k ok? I think the point is if we said NO diff grease that positively effects the performance of the diff then we can maintain a level playing field. The whole purpose of this class is to create a box stock class for FUN. Packing diffs for a performance advantage that a brand new person buying the kit isn't aware of defeats the fundamental purpose of the class in my opinion. 

As far as allowing the aluminum drive shaft, I think we need to get time under our belts to evaluate. By all means, if there is a weak link that is breaking at a truly premature rate, I would advocate for allowing a specified part to improve durability only. But I don't think we can say after one broken part we should allow an aluminum replacement. 

Time will show us what we should allow for robustness. As far as gray area on diffs, my vote is no additive that alters the diff action from stock. 

Very good idea on evaluating what battery may actually be needed.


----------



## TEAM PBR

BREAK ONE___NINE.... I agree, all this talk will make our convoy weak and then them bears in their rolling bubble gum machines will have their way with us and everyone's loads will be late. So be kind to your fellow mother truckers, put the hammer down and watch yo back door or our race class won't be there no more. Can I get a BIG TEN___FOUR..


Ps all further talk about the semi truck class Has to be formated as a cb conversation taking place between real gritty over the road drivers. LOOK IT UP ITS IN THE RULES I SWEAR ?


----------



## RollingChicane

*Cheap VTA car for sale*

*Car is sold!*

I am going to sell Zack's Spec R1 VTA car for sale for cheap if anyone is looking for either a car for their kid or a second car for parking lot racing.

I can sell it as RTR (minus radio/receiver) or rolling and pretty much anywhere in between. As fair warning, parts are becoming more difficult to find as they are not making this chassis any longer but I just checked TQ racing and they still have 4 pages of parts in stock for this chassis (all the aluminum parts and arms, etc). This was Gary's old car that is full aluminum and carbon fiber, not the plastic version. 

I'd sell it rolling for $60 with tires and body or complete turn key (minus radio/receiver) for $100. Turn key comes with a spektrum shorty servo, Novak Ballistic motor and DE10 ESC

If anyone is interested, let me know, I'm going to try and move this one quickly.


----------



## crispy

Spec-R parts for sale (not) cheap!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One of the hardest things to do if you are used to racing a higher end r/c car is to step down and race an entry level kit. One of the reasons is because you have to resist the urge to "fix" all of the things "wrong" with the kit. The challenge isn't to make it a better vehicle, but to figure out how to get the most out of it without spending any money on it.

I own a TT-01e Type R kit that I occasionally race on Saturdays. The only lube I have inside my gear diff is the Tamiya grease that comes in the kit, which the instructions show that grease should be used as part of the assembly process. A little of this grease goes a long,way. I think I built my diff 3 years ago and it still feels pretty much the same as when I built it. I just wanted to slow down the diff action to suit MY driving style. However, I've been beat by many other drivers who like to run their TT-01 diff completely free/dry. I consider this a free tuning option as everything you need is included in the kit. There is no need for aftermarket diff oils/greases. Also on the TT-01 kit it is very easy to change out a diff at the track if anyone wants to add/remove grease AND it only takes a few minutes to remove it (A couple of screws) . I will be happy to show everyone who asks how to quickly remove their diff.

My point is that we should already have all the diff grease we need in the kit already and that is the only grease that I think should be allowed for the Euro Truck Class. However for clarity/parity the local racers may want specific rules on the diff.

----------

Apparently the Euro Truck TT-01 kit comes with shock towers that have 2 upper mounting positions. By using the lower shock hole, the ride height should be lower/chassis closer to the track. Depending on the damper angle it also may add/take away traction. I consider this a free tuning option, because anyone who built the kit would have the tool (screwdriver) to make this change. While this is a simple tuning option, the local racers may want specify rules on which hole(s) may be used. 

-----------

As far as parts breakage, Indy RC Raceway should have a stock of any of the parts that typically break on a TT-01. The only part I've ever broken is a steering knuckle and I know they have them in stock. I've worn out my diff ring/pinion gears, but they also have those in stock. If the racers find that there are other parts that they are breaking, Indy RC Raceway should be able to stock them since they have the ability to order Tamiya parts from multiple sources including Tamiya directly. At the speed these vehicles are going there really shouldn't be any need to use any upgrade/aftermarket parts. 

It is really best to keep the vehicle stock as it would be the best for racing in this type of class.

----------

I could argue to an absurd level that the Euro Truck class needs to be kept as pure as possible, even saying that everyone needs to buy/use the same electronics (servo/transmitter/receiver). But the reality is that we don't need to go that far. We just need to use a little common sense so that everyone perceives it to be a fair class.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Spec-R parts for sale (not) cheap!


Ha!! Are you the new Indiana distributor?!!


----------



## microed

I have raced a tt-01 successfully for probably a half dozen years. My car has always worked better with the only a minimal amount of lube in the diffs. Putting anything heavy in the front diff it made it handle like crap.


----------



## RollingChicane

I ended up dropping out of both Mains on Friday (one car lost a sensor wire and the other car lost the battery!). Ironically, the only car that I finished with was my F1 which is opposite of what normally happens.

Did anyone get pics of the mains? I'd like to do a write up but I was so focused on testing afterwards I forgot to snap pics.

I know the top two finishers in most classes from memory but I'd like to get the full run down if possible. Let me know if you have pics of the results.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I have raced a tt-01 successfully for probably a half dozen years. My car has always worked better with the only a minimal amount of lube in the diffs. Putting anything heavy in the front diff it made it handle like crap.


Hey Ed, based on your car and the kit grease, do the tires spin in the same direction or opposite direction when spun by hand?

Just trying to get a feel for the kit grease.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Hey Ed, based on your car and the kit grease, do the tires spin in the same direction or opposite direction when spun by hand?
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for the kit grease.


On my car and in my opinion, they should easily free spin in the opposite direction.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think I'm misunderstood. What I meant to convey was all this talk about rules and stuff makes the class look unappealing. The TCS rules are there. I personally don't have any more than a coating of lube in my diff. They spin freely by hand and keep rotating. The driveshaft thing was an "if" situation if Tony hadn't had one I would have had to order a $13 bag of parts just for the shaft from Japan. 10:8


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> I think I'm misunderstood. What I meant to convey was all this talk about rules and stuff makes the class look unappealing. The TCS rules are there. I personally don't have any more than a coating of lube in my diff. They spin freely by hand and keep rotating. The driveshaft thing was an "if" situation if Tony hadn't had one I would have had to order a $13 bag of parts just for the shaft from Japan. 10:8


I agree with this and makes most sense...

"The TCS rules are there".

Maybe no playing in the grey area should be added? I would consider saying we run TCS complient rules and it should pass a TCS race inspection?


----------



## crispy

If you read the RCTech thread you will read these guys saying they've done these things and run at TCS Regional events and passed tech.


----------



## TEAM PBR

The diff thing is a you aren't gonna want to do it anyway. I ran a front diff with 120k in it this last Friday and it was garbage. The more free the better and I think aside from suspension mods that would go way out of tcs that diff tightening on most surfaces is going to be not a good idea. I've read the rctech thread and seems some guys got away with stuff at one race then not at another and seems to be regional on what goes through


----------



## RollingChicane

I'm a fan of BOX STOCK, no diff packing, thick grease adding, etc. the intent of the class is box stock, 100% parity and let driving sort out the podium. Truck set up should be identical with the only allowable changes being shock position. If someone is trying to "tune" their truck to get a leg up on everyone else, isn't that defeating the purpose and intent of the class?

If we said BOX STOCK with either shock position being acceptable and open diff action must be verified and we are evaluating the robustness of parts as time goes on, is that going to run any new comers away or turn off any existing truck owners?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FYI: Doug told me yesterday to post a link to the TCS Euro Truck rules on the Indy RC website. He said, "I see no need to re-invent the class rules." So, I'll get that done ASAP. Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I don't have standing since I don't own one, but I agree with a 100% Box Stock approach. When Kyle and I first got into RC racing, the biggest negative was always that there was so much tuning knowledge I needed to be competitive. I always felt like we would be at a disadvantage. I like the IROC racing approach, where the goal was always to make the cars as identical as possible. 

I would love to get into the Euro Truck class myself. But I'm really having fun with the 1/12th scale class. What a hoot! VTA is always going to be my base class. It's what got me into on-road to start with.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Heads up for those who need hpi vta tires. Multiple ebay retailers have them in stock at regular price so my guess is a shipment from hpi has hit the shores of the good old usa. Get em while they're hot. Around lunch time I saw 70 pair of fronts sell in an hour from one of the sellers. I know the new manufacturer is supposed to have theirs on the market within the next month as well but wanted to give everyone in need now an opportunity to buy. Search hpi vintage tires. If everyone sells out again and you are in need hit me up as I bought an extra set incase.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Hoosier RC Racers*

I'll post this out there as a teaser.....

If you haven't joined the Hoosier RC Racers club yet, I can guarantee that you will want to! We have some REALLY cool events that are going to materialize this summer. If you run 2 events, it equals nearly the cost of a membership and I promise you that you WILL want to run some of these events in the works! 

Stay tuned for more info in the coming weeks!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> I'll post this out there as a teaser.....
> 
> If you haven't joined the Hoosier RC Racers club yet, I can guarantee that you will want to! We have some REALLY cool events that are going to materialize this summer. If you run 2 events, it equals nearly the cost of a membership and I promise you that you WILL want to run some of these events in the works!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info in the coming weeks!


You're not cool, unless you're Hoosier RC Racer cool...


----------



## regets ama

Super clean with fresh build 2017 X-Ray T4 roller for sale. This was my USGT car run mostly at Summit Raceway - carpet car only. All original. $375.00

If you are looking for use in VTA I have available both sets of front and rear brass hinge pin captors. They will put your weight as low on chassis as possible and you will only need another 20 grams to be legal weight. $75.00.

John Steger


----------



## RollingChicane

*Hoosier RC Racers*

Here is a quick update on what we are working on from an On-Road standpoint for the Hoosier RC Racers club.....

Our goal was to have 4 on-road events this year for the Hoosier RC Racers club. As of right now, we are likely looking at 7 races already and a few of these races are going to be something special! Trust me, it will be super cool. If you are not yet a member, JOIN our club, save $$$ and take part of some awesome racing.

Here is another awesome benefit that we have worked on and will likely happen and I'm pretty sure several folks will take advantage of.

We've all heard of and used the motor analyzers, right? A lot of us have paid for "certified" motors, right? We have been talking with a gentlemen in Illinois that has a motor dyno (yes, a legit dyno) that will take your motor, put various loads on your motor and get it dialed in to the optimum timing based off of a collection of DATA that should far surpass any RPM vs. Amp draw only that we get from the analyzers. 

Benefits from timing being set by DATA on the dyno is peak power vs. torque balance and efficiency which will result in cooler motor temps and less fade during the run. BUT for me, the best part is once I KNOW the timing is right, all I have to worry about is the gearing. That to me is worth any cost because I never know when to gear up vs. down when compared to taking the timing up vs. down. As a member of the club, we will have the benefit of bundling a shipment of motors for better shipping cost and priority throughput to get them all tuned and then bundle shipped back at a cost savings.

I jumped very quickly to spend a few bucks on this and will be sending in a motor tomorrow and he agreed to dyno it as received and provide a print out and then dyno it after the tune and provide a print out. By comparing the two reports, we will be able to see from a data standpoint how much difference the tune made. Then I'll give a legit review on my next outing to tell you if I notice a difference on the track as well as the difference in temp and MAH I'm putting back into it between rounds. 

If there is a noticeable difference in performance, I will let everyone know and for anyone interested we can combine volume and send in some motors for tuning!

Stay "TUNED" for more details...... (get it, I said "stay tuned" and we were just talking about tuning a motor, it was kind of a play on words....man, that is funny....I'm here all day folks!)


----------



## crispy

Cost?

At $5-$10 a motor, I might consider it. But why do I think this guy is going to charge a lot more than that?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Cost?
> 
> At $5-$10 a motor, I might consider it. But why do I think this guy is going to charge a lot more than that?


Anyone can have it done today for $30 plus shipping to get the motor there. 

Knowing what we spend on everything, $30 in a class that is separated by less that 0.1 most of the time, it's a no brainer for me. Plus I KNOW it's set correctly!


----------



## RollingChicane

What I would love to see is someone with a "normal" motor and the same "certified" motor. Send both to him and see the final results for both motors. THAT would be a neat test.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Man, I wish we were racing tomorrow. I'm ready to get the Euro Truck and 1/12 scale back on the track!

On a side note, does anybody else have trouble with this site? What I mean is it takes forever for anything to load and sometimes i have to wait just to type anything because it isn't responsive because it takes so long for it to load. Reason why I'm asking is because it does it on everything I own. My phone, tablet, home computer. I'm on a hotel computer right now and it's a little better but not much. Its just aggravating because to me it seems like it takes forever just to reach the last page of this thread so I can read the latest posts.


----------



## crispy

Nope, just you.

Seriously. This site usually loads pretty good for me.


----------



## RollingChicane

Rcdano74$$ said:


> Man, I wish we were racing tomorrow. I'm ready to get the Euro Truck and 1/12 scale back on the track!
> 
> On a side note, does anybody else have trouble with this site? What I mean is it takes forever for anything to load and sometimes i have to wait just to type anything because it isn't responsive because it takes so long for it to load. Reason why I'm asking is because it does it on everything I own. My phone, tablet, home computer. I'm on a hotel computer right now and it's a little better but not much. Its just aggravating because to me it seems like it takes forever just to reach the last page of this thread so I can read the latest posts.


If I use internet explorer, it is painfully slow, same when I use the google app on my phone. If I use Firefox on a PC it loads fast and if I use the Safari app on my phone it is good.

Also, if you log in right away, the most current posts are on the first page. 

Hope that one of those will work better for you.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Just when you thought ok, spent a hundred on a motor checker so I could get in the ballpark in vta nope now your still gonna suck unless you send it out of state to some dude with more equiptment and pay him 30 bucks plus the ride. I think sane people will be like whatever dudes and just do something else or race other classes. Maybe we should just run outlaw vta. Use the bodies and tires but motor wise run what ya brung and hope you brought enough.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Just when you thought ok, spent a hundred on a motor checker so I could get in the ballpark in vta nope now your still gonna suck unless you send it out of state to some dude with more equiptment and pay him 30 bucks plus the ride. I think sane people will be like whatever dudes and just do something else or race other classes. Maybe we should just run outlaw vta. Use the bodies and tires but motor wise run what ya brung and hope you brought enough.


I'm more interested to see if it makes a diff or not. Look at it this way, instead of dropping +$50 on a certified motor and buying/borrowing a checker, we might be able to spend $30 and not have to fiddle with timing and be done. That's a win / win!

I have never understood how to know when to jack with gearing vs changing the timing. If I come out of this with set timing so all I have to do is tweak gearing, I'll be super happy!

Hmmm.....wonder if he can do anything with a Euro truck motor......

(Kidding!!!!!)


----------



## Matt P.

No Friday racing at slots this week, correct?


----------



## RollingChicane

Matt P. said:


> No Friday racing at slots this week, correct?


Correct


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Rcdano74$$ said:


> On a side note, does anybody else have trouble with this site? What I mean is it takes forever for anything to load and sometimes i have to wait just to type anything because it isn't responsive because it takes so long for it to load. Reason why I'm asking is because it does it on everything I own. My phone, tablet, home computer. I'm on a hotel computer right now and it's a little better but not much. Its just aggravating because to me it seems like it takes forever just to reach the last page of this thread so I can read the latest posts.


Mine is painful too. All those ads make my virus protection go nuts for a while. Seems slow even on an iPhone too. RCTECH is the same for me...slow loader. Very annoying. But, I guess that's why they are free.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Rcdano74$$ said:


> On a side note, does anybody else have trouble with this site? What I mean is it takes forever for anything to load and sometimes i have to wait just to type anything because it isn't responsive because it takes so long for it to load. Reason why I'm asking is because it does it on everything I own. My phone, tablet, home computer. I'm on a hotel computer right now and it's a little better but not much. Its just aggravating because to me it seems like it takes forever just to reach the last page of this thread so I can read the latest posts.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> Mine is painful too. All those ads make my virus protection go nuts for a while. Seems slow even on an iPhone too. RCTECH is the same for me...slow loader. Very annoying. But, I guess that's why they are free.


If these are the same/continued issue we were having two to three weeks ago - those were addressed by vertical scope. If it is new then possible solutions are to clear your cache and history. 

Either way two things to do are to disable your ad blocker program for this site. And reload/update your browser. The later two are particularily applicable if you are using ad blocker/ad blcoker plus and chrome as your browser.

You will have to do it on each device you are using.

If you are still having problems post a thread in the site issues help section or contact either KITT or I directly by PM or visitor message and we can have your user id reviewed by VS_adm.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If you are still having problems post a thread in the site issues help section or contact either KITT or I directly by PM or visitor message and we can have your user id reviewed by VS_adm.



Wow! That's great to hear from you Admin guys! Thanks for the suggestions. Will check.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Mine is painful too. All those ads make my virus protection go nuts for a while. Seems slow even on an iPhone too. RCTECH is the same for me...slow loader. Very annoying. But, I guess that's why they are free.


I think we need to ask a valid question first....

Brian, you still drive a TC3....be honest, are you still using a flip phone and a Comador 64?? If so, THAT is probably your issue....


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> I think we need to ask a valid question first....
> 
> Brian, you still drive a TC3....be honest, are you still using a flip phone and a Comador 64?? If so, THAT is probably your issue....


You laugh, but I still have a Commodore Vic 20 (that's the predecessor to the 64) in the basement.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Dear God, now ancient program languages hidden in a modern esc to cheat. I swear yall are killing me with the lengths you'll go to get a leg up in vta


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I thought it was just 1 or 0. :willy_nilly:


----------



## jkaetz

TEAM PBR said:


> Just when you thought ok, spent a hundred on a motor checker so I could get in the ballpark in vta nope now your still gonna suck unless you send it out of state to some dude with more equiptment and pay him 30 bucks plus the ride. I think sane people will be like whatever dudes and just do something else or race other classes. Maybe we should just run outlaw vta. Use the bodies and tires but motor wise run what ya brung and hope you brought enough.


For something like VTA I doubt there will be a massive performance difference. We have motors from at least 5 different manufacturers and all of them usually turn in fast laps within .05 of each other. For the other classes it will likely give a slight performance boost. I've eyeballed RC motor dynos but they all seem to be in the $300 - $500 range. Even looked into trying to build a DIY one but haven't motivated myself enough for that yet. The info you get from a true dyno result is far more useful than anything else but the motor analyzers do give you some valuable data. Once you know what your motor's torque and power curve looks like then you simply change the gearing to keep your motor in that range for the given track layout. This does mean having a way to check your on track RPM to see where your motor is spending its time. Again I don't doubt that there will be a benefit but I don't know if it will be a massive one. We'll see when Nic gets his motors back.


----------



## crispy

I move that we implement a $100 motor claim rule...

>


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> I move that we implement a $100 motor claim rule...
> 
> >


OR 10 dollar bounty for the driver who crashes out any car that seems "too fast". 

I'll start building an enforcer car now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Don't forget, Indy RC is closed tonight.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm heading out to the Avon track to see if we can whip it back into shape. 10 inches of rain in the last two weeks has definitely caused some erosion. We used a compactor this time, and that seems to make a big difference though. Remember if you come out tomorrow to get a raffle ticket if you participate or volunteer. Prizes will be given out at the end of the day. Must be present to win. 

If you are going to the Grand Prix tomorrow, have fun! That's what I would have been doing if we had not postponed the Spring Fling RC Festival. But, given the forecast, I'm really glad we did!










We are still trying to figure out where the little line of rocks came from. Aliens! LOL


----------



## jtsbell

Big RATS so be aware!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

RollingChicane said:


> I think we need to ask a valid question first....
> 
> Brian, you still drive a TC3....be honest, are you still using a flip phone and a Comador 64?? If so, THAT is probably your issue....


I had to upgrade from my slider phone years ago because the keyboard stopped working (I dropped it too much). 

Our family also had a Commodore Vic-20 with the optional tape drive. Nothing says fun like waiting 10 minutes for your program to load from a cassette tape. We did upgrade to the Commodore 64 with optional 5.25 floppy drive and a 300 baud modem. Browsing a text only only BBS at such slow speeds actually wasn't too bad. I was actually a subscriber to Quantum Link, which was the predecessor to AOL. I certainly don't miss the days of paying a per-minute charge to use the interwebs. I was cutting edge in 1980.

EDIT:
For all of you people old enough to have ever received a mailing/bought a record from the RCA music club, you have my dad to thank for managing the computer system that managed your account. One day he brought home a text terminal, which was basically a dot matrix printer that used paper instead of a monitor. We used it to play a star trek game (destroy klingon cruisers). We connected it to a remote mainframe computer by plugging our home phonr handset into the modem cradle - just like in the WarGames movie. This would have been pre-1980.

I am browsing this site using a Windows 7 computer, so it isn't too old. However, I am using Firefox (the current generation of one of the original graphic browsers - Mozilla). I had to install an AD BLOCKER to make using this site tolerable. If you haven't installed an ad blocker on your browser, I would suggest Adblock Plus. While this site still loads a bit slow at times, it makes browsing the web soooo much more enjoyable.


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> Big RATS so be aware!!


Captian Jack - you have a PM


----------



## CPW

Am I the only one wondering if the 5/26 BIO race could/should be moved due to the holiday? 6/2 sounds like a great reschedule date :wink2:


----------



## crispy

CPW said:


> Am I the only one wondering if the 5/26 BIO race could/should be moved due to the holiday? 6/2 sounds like a great reschedule date :wink2:


Holiday weekend, Carb day night, lot of reasons for attendance to be light.

David and I already scheduled our drives around me not being there.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Holiday weekend, Carb day night, lot of reasons for attendance to be light.
> 
> David and I already scheduled our drives around me not being there.


Oh man, if I miss that race, it could tarnish our perfect record!!


----------



## microed

CPW said:


> Am I the only one wondering if the 5/26 BIO race could/should be moved due to the holiday? 6/2 sounds like a great reschedule date :wink2:


I am not likely to be there, but I am not ready to rule it out completely. June 2 makes more sense to me.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Holidays are always a trade off IMHO. On one hand alot of people will be out of town, but others will have friends and family in who might enjoy a track day. What do you do? :cheers2:


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Holiday weekend, Carb day night, lot of reasons for attendance to be light.
> 
> David and I already scheduled our drives around me not being there.



I will be at the famed Indy RC speedway to run my regular stuff plus the BIO. I have made a commitment to priorities throughout my driving career and it has paid off. I am hoping this type of commitment will bring Team Yellow up to the top of the board. See y'all there.


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody ready to sell me their Euro truck?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Oh man, if I miss that race, it could tarnish our perfect record!!


So true Nick. But, we shouldn't hog all the glory in the BIO race. We should allow others to reach our stature.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody ready to sell me their Euro truck?


There's at least one more coming...

I got a call from a guy last night wanting me to paint his. I'm way behind on airbrushing stuff so I couldn't help him. But he's excited!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you didn't make it to the Spring Fling RC Festival, it was great day. Light winds and 72 degrees. Perfect. Glad we waited a week. The track had a day and a half to dry out and that was really just right. We raced and then also had open periods of time where people could run the Traxxas Slash trucks that Hobby RC brought. They are a huge supporter of this event. 

Here is a link to the photos from this years event if you'd like to see them: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1341236312624498.1073741851.456519857762819&type=3

The new track layout at Avon Town Hall Park is working well. We've made a few minor modifications to help on visibility/drivability. Several of you were there to help get the track into nice shape after all the rain (10" in two weeks) that we had. Look for some announcements coming soon on on-road events. RollingChicane has been hard at work!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

"PROTOform is excited to announce our first ever tire: the new official spec tire for US Vintage Trans Am Racing.

Utilizing the award-winning compounds and tire molding expertise from our partners at Pro-Line Racing, we're proud to say the new VTA spec tire will be 100% Made in the USA. ??

Look for a release along with wheels this summer.

#RacePF 
#USVTA ?"


----------



## TEAM PBR

Good news is it appears they stuck to their word on the new tire being virtually identical. Now I'm hoping for the standard period correct mag wheels and really wishing for a plain steel wheel and manufacturer specific rallye wheels.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The Protoform VTA tire treads don't look as deep. On the positive side, if you look closely they have put the Trans Am racing logo on the sidewall of the tire.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I liked the writing and logo too. Biggest difference I see though is the tapered lip on the transition from sidewall to tread, and I wonder what kind of effect it could produce. Maybe it's engineered there for a reason as I'm certain they've tested thoroughly and on black carpet to boot. The tread depth dosent look that shallow to me but if it is hey good for them so they sell more sets. That's the American way. Hope the price point stays as low as the regular price of the hpi tires


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was hoping they would do away with the overlapping sidewall and make them like traditional tc tires. But it's good news all the same.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Liking the fact we'll have two tire options for VTA now since sometimes the HPI ones get put on back order. 

Here's hoping Protoform Makes a few more VTA bodies like a light weight 68 Camaro.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> I was hoping they would do away with the overlapping sidewall and make them like traditional tc tires. But it's good news all the same.


I heard there will be multiple compounds for varying grip levels and the tread is one directional. I also heard they will only fit Ptotoform bodies. 

If you run them on non-protoform bodies, the car only goes in reverse. Rumor also has it if you try to glue them into HPI rims, within 24 hours the rims will dissolve. 

But the good news is Tamiya says you can run them on the Euro trucks as long as you use Losi wheel nuts. 

They can also be used on Slash trucks, but only if you run LCG chassis and rally bodies. 

I'm pretty sure all that is true but just in case, you might want to double check all that on your own because I'm still pretty jet lagged at the moment.....


----------



## TEAM PBR

Yes now a first gen camaro 67-69 body that's a bona-fide race car would be the ticket. Though I'd be down to race a 66-67 chevy II nova or even the grey ghost 65-66 pontiac tempest or a Ford falcon. Hopefully with the investment of making the tires protoform goes all in and makes almost every conceivable legal body for the class they can.


----------



## crispy

Any chance the new tires will fit on the HPI wheels?

I only have about 20 sets of wheels...


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody ready to sell me their Euro truck?


$200 and it is yours!


----------



## jtsbell

Is Fort Wayne closing for good or just for the summer in the middle of June?


----------



## jak43

jtsbell said:


> Is Fort Wayne closing for good or just for the summer in the middle of June?


That is the last race there. They have trouble with the building owner and won't be back at that location. Mark and Dave are looking at other locations and other options to keep racing going in the Fort Wayne area. 

John Kissel


----------



## RollingChicane

jak43 said:


> That is the last race there. They have trouble with the building owner and won't be back at that location. Mark and Dave are looking at other locations and other options to keep racing going in the Fort Wayne area.
> 
> John Kissel


Hopefully you guys will be able to take this set back and turn it into a leap forward and find even more success. While I didn't race there many times, I always thought your track and program was top notch and the folks there are a great group of guys. Keep us informed of what the future holds for you so we can spread the word through the Hoosier RC Racers club and make sure mass quantities of folks in our area are aware of where you all land.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## RollingChicane

Speaking of racing.....I'm out for two more weeks and then I should be back for the foreseeable future. Hopefully all my work travel will be behind me at that point and I'll get back to my weekly get-away of racing!

Have fun tomorrow night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Their last on-road race is June 17th. Loved running there. Id like to go to this, but I don't know if I can due to work schedule.


----------



## RollingChicane

Check your email boys! Tamiya TCS race just got rescheduled for July 23rd. It is a FREE race so all you boys with Euro trucks need to register and run!!


----------



## RollingChicane

You asked for it so here it is boys! Hoosier RC Racers summer on-road racing is going to happen. Make plans for the following dates for some awesome on-road action:



June 11th - Hobbytown USA (North) Parking Lot Race. Hobbytown is hosting our club and helping with the event!

June 24th - Big Ben Memorial race at the Mini Indy Speedway at the Indiana State Fair. Details coming soon.

*July 8 and/or 9th - BIG Venue RC Racing! Hold on to your hats... its going to be VERY cool!*

Aug 6th - Hobbytown USA (North) Parking Lot Race. Hobbytown is hosting our club and helping with the event!

Aug 20th - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies "Sunday Slam" - Doug confirmed this yesterday so it is a go!!

Sept 10th - Hobbytown USA (North) Parking Lot Race. Hobbytown is hosting our club and helping with the event!

October - Trying to get another cool BIG location for RC racing...stay tuned!

Keep an eye on the 7/8-9 race. I'm telling you, that one is going to be awesome. We are still working on the few final details but I can tell you that you will NOT want to miss that one.

Also, the Aug 20th race at Indy RC (carpet) will be a really cool event that will bring the Friday night crowd and the Saturday morning crowd together. We have some really fun things planned so don't miss this date!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We think we have the Mini Indy track from 8 AM to 11 AM. Verifying that now. Last year, we only had an hour to run. This year, with three hours, we can organize some real classes. We ran VTA, USGT, Slash, Stadium Trucks and Open last year. This year, we can do better. Should be fun. Yes, its early on a Saturday, but their event starts at 12 noon. So, we need to use the track when we can. Normally RC isn't allowed on the Mini Indy. So, this is a nice opportunity!


----------



## BadSign

Nick, would there be a possibility of including the micro cars in the parking lot races this summer? I think several of the Tuesday night racers would be interested.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Nick, would there be a possibility of including the micro cars in the parking lot races this summer? I think several of the Tuesday night racers would be interested.


Absolutely, I would like to include any and all classes of interest. I plan to go to Indy rc each race night and talk to each group that races.


----------



## BadSign

Great, looking forward to getting outside this summer!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> You asked for it so here it is boys! Hoosier RC Racers summer on-road racing is going to happen. Make plans for the following dates for some awesome on-road action:
> 
> 
> 
> June 11th - Hobbytown USA (North) Parking Lot Race. Hobbytown is hosting our club and helping with the event!
> 
> June 24th - Big Ben Memorial race at the Mini Indy Speedway at the Indiana State Fair. Details coming soon.
> 
> *July 8 and/or 9th - BIG Venue RC Racing! Hold on to your hats... its going to be VERY cool!*
> 
> Aug 6th - Hobbytown USA (North) Parking Lot Race. Hobbytown is hosting our club and helping with the event!
> 
> Aug 20th - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies "Sunday Slam" - Doug confirmed this yesterday so it is a go!!
> 
> Sept 10th - Hobbytown USA (North) Parking Lot Race. Hobbytown is hosting our club and helping with the event!
> 
> October - Trying to get another cool BIG location for RC racing...stay tuned!
> 
> Keep an eye on the 7/8-9 race. I'm telling you, that one is going to be awesome. We are still working on the few final details but I can tell you that you will NOT want to miss that one.
> 
> Also, the Aug 20th race at Indy RC (carpet) will be a really cool event that will bring the Friday night crowd and the Saturday morning crowd together. We have some really fun things planned so don't miss this date!


Nick, thank you so much for doing so much! It takes time, phone calls and emails to get this stuff set in place.

The track system will be getting loaded into the RC Barn at Avon Town Hall Park tomorrow night. A club member has kindly stored it for us since last summer. Now that we have the storage barn, we can keep it out there permanently. I've got the key but we will be installing a combination lock soon. The track sections could use some repair and paint if anyone is itching to help with that. Its had a lot of use over the years and not much maintenance. Just something to think about.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Here is a quick update on what we are working on from an On-Road standpoint for the Hoosier RC Racers club.....
> 
> Our goal was to have 4 on-road events this year for the Hoosier RC Racers club. As of right now, we are likely looking at 7 races already and a few of these races are going to be something special! Trust me, it will be super cool. If you are not yet a member, JOIN our club, save $$$ and take part of some awesome racing.
> 
> Here is another awesome benefit that we have worked on and will likely happen and I'm pretty sure several folks will take advantage of.
> 
> We've all heard of and used the motor analyzers, right? A lot of us have paid for "certified" motors, right? We have been talking with a gentlemen in Illinois that has a motor dyno (yes, a legit dyno) that will take your motor, put various loads on your motor and get it dialed in to the optimum timing based off of a collection of DATA that should far surpass any RPM vs. Amp draw only that we get from the analyzers.
> 
> Benefits from timing being set by DATA on the dyno is peak power vs. torque balance and efficiency which will result in cooler motor temps and less fade during the run. BUT for me, the best part is once I KNOW the timing is right, all I have to worry about is the gearing. That to me is worth any cost because I never know when to gear up vs. down when compared to taking the timing up vs. down. As a member of the club, we will have the benefit of bundling a shipment of motors for better shipping cost and priority throughput to get them all tuned and then bundle shipped back at a cost savings.
> 
> I jumped very quickly to spend a few bucks on this and will be sending in a motor tomorrow and he agreed to dyno it as received and provide a print out and then dyno it after the tune and provide a print out. By comparing the two reports, we will be able to see from a data standpoint how much difference the tune made. Then I'll give a legit review on my next outing to tell you if I notice a difference on the track as well as the difference in temp and MAH I'm putting back into it between rounds.
> 
> If there is a noticeable difference in performance, I will let everyone know and for anyone interested we can combine volume and send in some motors for tuning!
> 
> Stay "TUNED" for more details...... (get it, I said "stay tuned" and we were just talking about tuning a motor, it was kind of a play on words....man, that is funny....I'm here all day folks!)


So here is my initial follow up post regarding using the Dyno Services for a motor:

*Shipping / Turn around time*

I shipped my motor on a Friday and received it back the following Thursday
I put the motor in an old motor tube and dropped it in a padded USPS envelope.
Shipped via USPS and it cost me $3.10
I opted for additional insurance for another $3.75
I received the motor back in a motor tube via USPS

*Data Analysis*

RPM - 6 data points, I believed linked to torque points that simply records motor RPM
Torque - Appears to be set increments (ie, 7,8,9,10,11,12) for which all other data points are measured
Watts - expression of of the rate of energy transfer 
Efficiency - Level of efficiency at which your motor is performing 
Amps - We all know and understand this one, it is the amount of Amps your motor is pulling

Because I am admittedly not the sharpest tool in the shed, I will focus on RPM, Efficiency and Amps for my communication of results. Also factor in that I prefer pictures instead of words or numbers, I chose to put all the data into Excel and graph out all the details that I will comment on below (see attachment). I listed all the "pre-tune" numbers as well as the "post-tune" numbers for direct comparison. So here we go.....

*RPM* - If you will notice the attachment, you will see that my peak RPM actually decreased by 115 RPM after the tune. If we were only looking at this one data point, you might say that we lost performance. However, if you look at the low end RPM data point, you will see that I picked up 221 RPM. Looking at the total RPM range, you will see a significant gain in the low RPM range, nearly null gain/loss in the mid RPM range and only a minor drop at peak RPM. All of these measure are relative to the Torque values that seem to be the constant (ie, load points). Net summary, this motor is making more low end RPM.

*Efficiency* - BIG GAIN in this area. Every data point is significantly increased. Overall average, my motor is running ~17.3% more efficient. Why is that important? A more efficient motor will run cooler, use less MAH from the battery and suffer less fall off at the end of the run.

*Amps* - Another BIG GAIN area. My Amps dropped from a peak of 19.2 to 16.6. Keep in mind this is LOADED AMPS, not free rev amps. That is a drop of 13.5% at peak but total overall amps were lowered by 14.7%. Again, this is going to result in cooler running, use less MAH from the battery and suffer less fall off at the end of the run.

Looking at the data, this is what I can say..... My motor was being overworked and not producing the most efficient power and over-consuming MAH due to not having an ideal timing setting. The Dyno data gives me confidence to know that I should be able to leave my motor alone at this point and strictly focus on my gearing. In addition to the data above, I did receive a print out to show final motor timing, sensor angles, phase currents, stator performance, magnet asymmetry and rotor strength.

But, how does it PERFORM on the track..... As we all know, the track changes every week so I couldn't get an exact comparison. I stuck with the same gearing as I had a few weeks ago and put the car on the track on Saturday morning to burn through a battery to see how it felt. {side note - from a handling standpoint, my car felt really good and was easy to drive so I will focus only on motor and temperature in this commentary} The acceleration, top end and braking felt excellent on the car. No more did I feel that the car was flat or weak on the bottom end. Top end felt pretty much the same I must say (as would be expected by the data). I ran for about 5-6 minutes pushing the car hard and then measured the motor temp. Previously my motor was coming off 150°-160°. Saturday, my motor came off at 110°-115°, WOW! But here is the even more impressive point, that track you all ran on Friday night had a lot of areas that I normally would drop 1-2 teeth on the pinion. So for me to be running that cool on a track that I would normally drop teeth, really leaves me wondering which direction I would have gone with gearing. I felt like the bottom end was great and the same with the top end. Bottom line, this motor has a lot of room for me to play with gearing and I know that the timing is set and I don't have to worry about it. The fact that the temp was so much cooler tells me that the tune/timing worked. 

So there you have it. I'm anxious to get it on the track with everyone else and see how the car performs in this very close racing class. You can decide for yourselves if you think it is worth $30 or not. For me, it was a no brainer. Gald I did it and don't have to think about the timing again. It is also nice to have data for reference (but that is mostly because I'm a nerd). Don't forget to look at the attached file for the data table and graphs.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> So there you have it. I'm anxious to get it on the track with everyone else and see how the car performs in this very close racing class. You can decide for yourselves if you think it is worth $30 or not. For me, it was a no brainer. Gald I did it and don't have to think about the timing again. It is also nice to have data for reference (but that is mostly because I'm a nerd). Don't forget to look at the attached file for the data table and graphs.


I'm guessing this was your 24k 25.5 since you said everyone was very close. What is your timing/free rev amp draw/FDR at after the tune? Are you gearing higher or lower than before?


----------



## jkaetz

*It's Friday night, where were you?*

Attendance was down a little with several regulars off doing other things but we still managed 33 race entries across five classes. 

*Track layout*
The track layout was fantastic, nearly all the track was used and there were no serious pain points. After navigating the infield and crossing the start finish line you came out on a strait going past the driver's stand to loop back around and start the infield again.

*Euro Truck*
This hot new class started out the night with six drivers but only four started the main. Lanny put up a valiant fight against Jeremiah but in the end JW took the win by just over a lap with Lanny and Dan rounding out the podium

*USGT*
USGT also started the night out strong with six drivers but only four made the main. Chris Monday and I were setting the pace for the evening until his motor decided it wanted to be variable timing by ejecting all of its timing screws. That left me and Brock as the top two followed closely by Mike Monday and newcommer Adam Kasch. I ran into some trouble early in the race and had to play catch up to Mike and Brock. With three minutes to go I managed to take the lead from Brock and never looked back. He, Adam, and Mike continued to have a great race though and at the final buzzer I took the win with Adam in second and Brock third.

*F1*
Four was the popular number of the evening as the F1 class joined USGT and Euro Truck with four drivers taking the stand for the main. None other than JW took the top qualifier spot and at the start buzzer jumped out to a quick lead. This left Lanny and Brian Brozek in a fierce battle for second place. Five minutes later JW took the win by almost four laps over 2nd place Lanny. Brian finished out the podium one lap behind Lanny.

*Slash*
These guys came out to put on a show as usual. Chris Monday was the TQ and substitute driver Bryce Jackson piloting for his dad filled out the front row. For the next five minutes these trucks pounded around the track. Chris was Mr. Consistent holing off the rest of the field and taking the win. Dan Sheetz claimed second and Mike Monday joined Chris to fill out the top three spots. 

*VTA*
Mike Monday and Brian Brozek took the top two spots in the B main and punched their ticket to the A Main. Chuck Ray, Chris Monday, and I had turned in two qualifying heats where you could throw a blanket over all three cars most of the race. After to qualifyers, Chuck took the TQ with Chris and myself close behind. At the race start we did our best freight train impression for a few laps until I took a corner too tight and made it a two car race for the lead. My mistake did set up a nice battle for third between myself and Bryce while Chuck and Chris fought it out for the win. Eight minutes later the final buzzer sounded and Chuck Ray took the win over Chris and I managed to edge out Bryce for third place by 1.8 seconds. As usual fast laps for the top drivers were all within a few hundredths of each other, consistency continues to be the key for VTA.

Congrats to all the racers and we'll see you next week. Don't forget that next week will be the penultimate BIO race!


----------



## BadSign

Nick, your motor data reminds me of the turbodyno I used to have back in the old brushed motor days. The key was making watts, and at the higher amp ranges. Most people tuned their motors at certain amp draw steps. The fact that you are making more watts at these torque steps with less amp draw makes it seem you got your money's worth.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wanted to get the firm dates out there. More to come! We think we will register at 11 AM and race at noon. We will verify soon.

Hobbytown dates are confirmed (thank you Nick!) and Indy RC date is confirmed (Thank you Nick!):


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I'm guessing this was your 24k 25.5 since you said everyone was very close. What is your timing/free rev amp draw/FDR at after the tune? Are you gearing higher or lower than before?


This was actually a Team Scream 25.5 motor. I am working on getting a new VTA car together and I didn't want to mess with my proven VTA car so I just dumped all new stuff into a used chassis that I want to get to the top of the food chain.

I did not put the motor on an analyzer to check Free Rev's after the tune so I can't answer that one. The FDR in the car was 3.94 but given the low end punch and low temp, I'm probably going to move closer to the 3.7x range to see how it does on a "typical" track. To be honest, I was so focused on the low end I didn't pay attention to when it topped out on the straightaway. Thinking back a day later, I initially thought I'd drop a couple of teeth simply due to the track layout, but looking at it with data (ie, motor temp) it says I should add teeth to the pinion.

I'll be out again this week (I'm throwing a surprise 40th birthday party for my wife - probably shouldn't miss that one) but I will be there on June 2nd to see how it stacks up against my other car as well as everyone else.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Great, looking forward to getting outside this summer!


BadSign - will you be racing tonight at Indy RC?


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> BadSign - will you be racing tonight at Indy RC?


No, unfortunately I'm double struck this week. Last week of school and I'm grading final exams and projects. Plus my kids' graduation party is this Saturday, so I need to get the lawn mowed before the rain comes. I'll be there next Tuesday, though. And probably all summer.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> No, unfortunately I'm double struck this week. Last week of school and I'm grading final exams and projects. Plus my kids' graduation party is this Saturday, so I need to get the lawn mowed before the rain comes. I'll be there next Tuesday, though. And probably all summer.


Can you talk to the Tuesday night crowd and see how many will be interested in running at the first Hobbytown USA event? I'd like to get a minimum of 3-4 if possible. 

Let me know what their interest level is.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Can you talk to the Tuesday night crowd and see how many will be interested in running at the first Hobbytown USA event? I'd like to get a minimum of 3-4 if possible.
> 
> Let me know what their interest level is.


Absolutely. I'll talk with everyone next week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I'll be out again this week (I'm throwing a surprise 40th birthday party for my wife - probably shouldn't miss that one) but I will be there on June 2nd to see how it stacks up against my other car as well as everyone else.


40 huh? My wife 29th Birthday is happening this year again for the 26th time. 

My 33rd Wedding Anniversary is Friday. So I will not be there either. (For those of you who are interested, that's how I plan to make sure there is a 34th Anniversary).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Also, I received the following from Doug and he asked me to post it regarding the BIOS race and being closed 5/28:

"I have had a few questions about the upcoming BIO race this Friday the 26th (week 6). Some want to postpone this date due to proximity to Indy 500; however, I believe it is to late to adequately get the news out. Therefore, the BIO race will still be this coming Friday. If some are unable to attend then that was the purpose of having a drop day (remember we count only your best results for 6 out of the 7 races). So no one should be hurt if they have to miss only 1 race. However, also recall that race #7 (the June 30th race) is a double points race. That is one no should miss given the DOUBLE points possibility! Final foot note, Indy RC will be closed on Sunday May 28th for Indy 500. That is a practice day and should not impact anyone with the holiday and family events." - Doug


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Nick, your motor data reminds me of the turbodyno I used to have back in the old brushed motor days. The key was making watts, and at the higher amp ranges. Most people tuned their motors at certain amp draw steps. The fact that you are making more watts at these torque steps with less amp draw makes it seem you got your money's worth.


Because I'm a nerd, I wanted to spruce up the summary a bit more. If anyone has Excel (or Google Docs), check out the nicer version attached. There are multiple tabs to show only the individual data but I prefer the summary tab listing all data / summary and comparison graphs.

#nerdpower

*Edit - the Excel file was too big to upload so you can only see a PDF....sorry


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Like in the Euro truck class I think some would be a lot happier and think it would be more competitive and fun if VTA ran a non adjustable brushless with the choice of one or two lipos. You'll never get VTA down to one chassis but I don't think that makes a difference as I have witnessed and experienced up to a dozen different chassis doing well, all being capable and able to win.

Awesomatix, Associated, Sakura, Tamiya, Kyosho, Schumacher, Xray and so on are all relative with a good setup and anyone who run clean with a good line.

In the end hopefully everyone has fun, is mainly there for the fellowship and to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Alright, motor info super cool and all but I'm gonna ask a question that kinda goes for all of us and how far we've pushed vta locally. Does any one think we are still running a class that fits the "in the spirit of rule"? You can flame me for asking if you want but I'd really like to hear everyone's thoughts? It used to be that a newb walked in and everyone said go upstairs and get a tc4 and electronics. Can you in good conscious still tell someone that? What's changed that would change that? Lots of questions and I'm not trying to be a downer or start arguments but it just seems like we as a group have really pushed the envelope of what this class is or was ever supposed to be. And does the decline in usgt numbers recently spell a similar decline in vta numbers as the competition and spending level climbs through the sky? Yes we are going into summer and numbers drop but usgt went from hot to not and that happened before the weather broke so just wonder what the deal is or was there.


----------



## jkaetz

TEAM PBR said:


> Alright, motor info super cool and all but I'm gonna ask a question that kinda goes for all of us and how far we've pushed vta locally. Does any one think we are still running a class that fits the "in the spirit of rule"? You can flame me for asking if you want but I'd really like to hear everyone's thoughts? It used to be that a newb walked in and everyone said go upstairs and get a tc4 and electronics. Can you in good conscious still tell someone that?


I will say yes this is still true. A newb with a TC4 will be just as competitive as a newb with a 2018 Xray T4 running the double secret variable flex four wheel steering chassis. Once they decide that their driving skill has outpaced the car, then they can look into a newer more expensive chassis if they wish knowing that all the electronics will transfer. Are they going to challenge the A-Main regulars, nope, but I don't think that will be the fault of the chassis or other equipment.

USGT has always been second to the VTA class. The VTA class has also been quite a bit smaller the last few weeks as well so I wouldn't worry too much about attendance.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Alright, motor info super cool and all but I'm gonna ask a question that kinda goes for all of us and how far we've pushed vta locally. Does any one think we are still running a class that fits the "in the spirit of rule"? You can flame me for asking if you want but I'd really like to hear everyone's thoughts? It used to be that a newb walked in and everyone said go upstairs and get a tc4 and electronics. Can you in good conscious still tell someone that? What's changed that would change that? Lots of questions and I'm not trying to be a downer or start arguments but it just seems like we as a group have really pushed the envelope of what this class is or was ever supposed to be. And does the decline in usgt numbers recently spell a similar decline in vta numbers as the competition and spending level climbs through the sky? Yes we are going into summer and numbers drop but usgt went from hot to not and that happened before the weather broke so just wonder what the deal is or was there.


I view it from a couple of different perspectives: Is VTA the class for a noob? I say absolutely YES and here is why: For the speeds of the various classes and the handling ability of the cars, VTA is the best place to start. USGT, 21.5TC, 17.5TC, 1/12 scale and F1 are either too fast and/or are difficult to drive for a noob. The easiest and lowest cost point of entry is VTA hands down. As others have said, anything from a used TC3 to a new Awesomatix are all CAPABLE of being at the top of the podium so chassis is ruled out as a necessity. Bryce had been running an old Novak silver can and running within 0.1 sec of everyone with high dollar certified motors. The tires provide a ton of grip so that is never an issue. Again, a noob should never expect to podium on the first night so considering all of that, VTA is a great point of entry. 

The flip side to that coin is I think VTA is the hardest class to win BECAUSE everyone is so close regardless of chassis or motor AND for that reason, we are all looking for that edge up on each other. Do you have to send a motor out to be dyno'd to win, no way at all. I have been doing podium finishes all year with a non-certified 24K motor in a chassis that is 5 years old and a used ESC. 

Also, I'll draw attention to Jason and Vincent. They started off as noobs, learned the ropes, upgraded equipment and are arguably our best racers in VTA now. So again, I think VTA is a great class for noobs.

USGT tires suck, F1 is waaaaay challenging, 1/12th scale has ridiculous tire maintenance. 21.5 TC is awesome with a ton of grip but the speed is way too fast for a noob.

For all of those reasons, I still vote for VTA for the point of entry.

Also, as Chuck mentioned, hopefully none of us are doing this to WIN. I do it for fun regardless of where I finish. I geek out on tech and data so I choose to do all the things I do, but I don't think any of them are required.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This same discussion has been going on in the VTA forum on RCTECH. That seems to be the main national forum for discussion. A year or so ago some thought the rules changes were reflective of overly competitive drivers constant pushing and complaining. I don't know if that's true. Rob King is probably the only one who can answer that. 

I hope people follow the "Spirit of VTA." Otherwise, why run it? It's about the scale looks of the cars and trying really hard to NOT have cars that perform way better than others. Even the really good drivers should follow weight rules, etc so they truly earn a win. Winning by pushing the rules wouldn't be very satisfying I wouldn't think. But then I'm happy just running good laps. 

I love seeing Brian come in with his Box-O-VTA parts and putting together a low dough A Main car. As I understand it that's what got VTA going was people wanting to do something with their old TC chassis. I personally wouldn't have gotten into VTA if I thought I needed an $800 chassis to be competitive. I'm still running my $75 TC3's I bought very used. No, I can't put them in the A Main, but other good drivers have.


----------



## RollingChicane

[QUOTE I personally wouldn't have gotten into VTA if I thought I needed an $800 chassis to be competitive. I'm still running my $75 TC3's I bought very used. No, I can't put them in the A Main, but other good drivers have.[/QUOTE]

I think that is the beauty of it. We have proven that regardless of chassis and regardless of electronics, VTA is the most competitive class we have as 6-10 cars of all different makes are within 0.1 typically. 

I think that chassis and electronics are now just a matter of preference with levels the playing field IMO.


----------



## jkaetz

I just want to agree with the above posts on VTA and add that most of my equipment is used. Only my batteries and motors were purchased new because I consider them consumables. Chassis and escs are all used. I only recently got a new transmitter because I accidentally purchased receivers that didn't work with my ten year old transmitter. 

And while I am trying to win, I also have fun no matter where I finish so long as I get to race.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I just want to agree with the above posts on VTA and add that most of my equipment is used. Only my batteries and motors were purchased new because I consider them consumables. Chassis and escs are all used. I only recently got a new transmitter because I accidentally purchased receivers that didn't work with my ten year old transmitter.
> 
> And while I am trying to win, I also have fun no matter where I finish so long as I get to race.


I also buy all used chassis. The only new one I have is the VBC my wife bought me for Christmas one year. Oh, I did just buy a Euro truck new though!!

As a point of reference, the Awesomatix A800 I bought used, I purchased for $280 with tires and servo. I've bought and sold nice VBC's for $150 as well as various Tamiya's for $200. 

I'd encourage anyone to pick up a used chassis and replace anything that is worn out and save $100's of dollars.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here's my opinion. Whether anyone wants to believe it or not is that your spec classes are going to be the most expensive to be successful at. Is it necessary at club level? Nope, but that's the way it seems to go. Every little thing helps when you have limited power. The shaft drive cars should have the advantage here due to their drive line efficiency but limited to their suspension design, I imagine that is what keeps the tc3-4 cars competitive. That changes when you have more power available. It's all discretionary but it's still racing. 

Now EuroTruck is here and it's a wonderful departure from all that because it is specs are so tight that there's no grey area. It's all about driving and taking care of your truck. I have so enjoyed just charging, dopin the tires and driving without all that other stuff. Now the other classes it's game on as I will test and push as hard as I can to hopefully take something with me when I attend big events.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Here's my opinion. Whether anyone wants to believe it or not is that your spec classes are going to be the most expensive to be successful at. Is it necessary at club level? Nope, but that's the way it seems to go. Every little thing helps when you have limited power. The shaft drive cars should have the advantage here due to their drive line efficiency but limited to their suspension design, I imagine that is what keeps the tc3-4 cars competitive. That changes when you have more power available. It's all discretionary but it's still racing.
> 
> Now EuroTruck is here and it's a wonderful departure from all that because it is specs are so tight that there's no grey area. It's all about driving and taking care of your truck. I have so enjoyed just charging, dopin the tires and driving without all that other stuff. Now the other classes it's game on as I will test and push as hard as I can to hopefully take something with me when I attend big events.



Any spec racing can be the cheapest point of entry but the most expensive point for winning. Take a spec Miata racer class in the SCCA or AI series. You can buy a used car and compete at the lowest level for $4k-$5k. That is cheap for racing. BUT, to compete for the top spot in spec Miata, you will easily have $10k in just the motor. Same goes for VTA but on a much smaller $$$ scale. I'm constantly looking for an advantage in VTA and USGT because the field is so level. So if that means that I try a new (lighter?) body, try a different brand of motor, try a new battery or pay to have my motor tuned, I'm going to do that because if I can find 0.05 - 0.1 advantage over the field, I'm going to do it because I enjoy racing and winning. If I spend that money and finish 5th, I'm still going to be happy because racing is what I enjoy doing and tinkering with these little mechanical wonders is fun to me.

I think people get hung up on winning and/or feeling like they have to podium to have fun and that is what gets things out of whack. Spend as much or as little as what you want to spend but have FUN doing it. If somebody has to win to have fun, they probably need to evaluate a lot of things because as Chuck has said many of times, these are toy cars and we do this for fun. I'm pretty sure none of us pay our mortgages with our RC winnings and I don't think that any of us do this for a weekly paycheck. So that must mean we still do this for fun, right?! Not only do I look forward to Fridays so I can race, but I also really look forward to hanging out with a bunch of guys that enjoy the same hobby. Do I get tired of JW and Lanny beating me, sure I do, but that is why I "accidentally" wreck them on occasion....(kidding). 

So, my advice is to focus on having fun and not worry about the finishing position and folks might find Friday nights are more fun.


----------



## jkaetz

ThrottleKing said:


> Here's my opinion. Whether anyone wants to believe it or not is that your spec classes are going to be the most expensive to be successful at. Is it necessary at club level? Nope, but that's the way it seems to go. Every little thing helps when you have limited power. The shaft drive cars should have the advantage here due to their drive line efficiency but limited to their suspension design, I imagine that is what keeps the tc3-4 cars competitive. That changes when you have more power available. It's all discretionary but it's still racing.


I'm indifferent on this. Brian proves over and over that the TC3/4 can win the A-Main but you have to have a lot of tuning knowledge to put it there. You aren't just going to pull it out of the box and drive. The current generation of cars is a bit better at this with good out of box setups. The next part of the equation is knowing what to change to suit your driving style. there are so many adjustments it will make your head spin without assistance. I suppose it all goes back racing to have fun vs racing to win. I used to have plenty of fun in the b-mains racing against whoever was close to my speed/skill. Now I still do the same but it is in the A-Mains. I was thrilled to get my first VTA A-Main win a few weeks ago but had just as much fun racing for 3rd against Bryce last Friday. Seeing all the different VTA motors come within .05 of each other on the fast laps I think the equipment is pretty equal. No need to spend $150+ on a certified motor or 400 amp ESC. While certainly more expensive than eurotruck I don't think one needs to spend big $$ on the spec classes. There are always those that will though.


----------



## davidl

jkaetz said:


> I'm indifferent on this. Brian proves over and over that the TC3/4 can win the A-Main but you have to have a lot of tuning knowledge to put it there. You aren't just going to pull it out of the box and drive. The current generation of cars is a bit better at this with good out of box setups. The next part of the equation is knowing what to change to suit your driving style. there are so many adjustments it will make your head spin without assistance. I suppose it all goes back racing to have fun vs racing to win. I used to have plenty of fun in the b-mains racing against whoever was close to my speed/skill. Now I still do the same but it is in the A-Mains. I was thrilled to get my first VTA A-Main win a few weeks ago but had just as much fun racing for 3rd against Bryce last Friday. Seeing all the different VTA motors come within .05 of each other on the fast laps I think the equipment is pretty equal. No need to spend $150+ on a certified motor or 400 amp ESC. While certainly more expensive than eurotruck I don't think one needs to spend big $$ on the spec classes. There are always those that will though.



This is the closest comment to my opinion. There is a difference to winning and not winning. Experience in driving and tuning are very important. And then it is important to being good at those things. Look at our group. The best driver wins and that is supplemented by excellent tuning skills. We have some of the best VTA drivers in the US. They have won championships proving that. And at least one has earned a big time sponsorship because he can wheel. That is why he wins almost every time. There are others in our group that are chasing the Holy Grail and some of them may succeed as well. They are getting very close. So the answer is to become the very best driver you can be.

Let me add the following: Practice relentlessly to push your skills to the next level. And make sure your equipment is in the best condition it can be as well. Don't have DNF's because proper maintenance was not done and a screw fell out, or a speed control went up in smoke. Those DNF's add cost to your effort, and they take away valuable track time that can be used to further develop your driving skill.

And a lot of this is mental. You have to be able to take setbacks and over come them without letting your confidence and attitude suffer. No excuses. You have to be able to save your car. It sometimes takes a split second decision on the track to use discretion or take that risk with low level rewards. 

If you can not make that commitment to racing, then you will probably not end up with the skills to win. If you already know all of this, and are running because it is fun, keep it up. This was not meant to discourage anyone to keep them away. We have plenty of racers competing that are having fun running onroad. They give it their best effort and do it all over again the next week. This is great. They do the racing community a great service by attending and supporting the activity. If you are a top dude, show appreciation to these guys. Offer help to them because that may result in them getting to the next level. That should be one of our commitments of being a top dude. Just to let you know, I have seen improvement over time with ALL of our racers.

Sermon over. See you Friday. Signed: Preacher Dave


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## RollingChicane

I have my Euro truck built with NO grease in the diff or shocks and 100% per the manual. I have to say that everyone was right on that body....what a pain in the back side. I seriously have spent more time on the body (including paint) than I did building the chassis. 

Ready to spray my last color (black) only to find out I'm plumb out. I'll pay HTUSA a visit tomorrow and finish up this ugly thing!

Just for kicks, go look at the TCS thread on RCTech and there is a video link showing a couple Euro trucks running around a track with jumps. It's pretty dang funny!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I have my Euro truck built with NO grease in the diff or shocks and 100% per the manual. I have to say that everyone was right on that body....what a pain in the back side. I seriously have spent more time on the body (including paint) than I did building the chassis.
> 
> Ready to spray my last color (black) only to find out I'm plumb out. I'll pay HTUSA a visit tomorrow and finish up this ugly thing!
> 
> Just for kicks, go look at the TCS thread on RCTech and there is a video link showing a couple Euro trucks running around a track with jumps. It's pretty dang funny!


I saw that Wed morning and thought to myself, why? Couldnt understand why anyone would go out and purposely tear up a kit that was not designed to do that. That's some of the the stuff one needs to consider when buying used especially online stuff.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I saw that Wed morning and thought to myself, why? Couldnt understand why anyone would go out and purposely tear up a kit that was not designed to do that. That's some of the the stuff one needs to consider when buying used especially online stuff.


Same reason I've heard you should never purchase a rental car. :laugh:


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> I saw that Wed morning and thought to myself, why? Couldnt understand why anyone would go out and purposely tear up a kit that was not designed to do that. That's some of the the stuff one needs to consider when buying used especially online stuff.


You are probably wondering how they didn't break a drive shaft....


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> I have my Euro truck built with NO grease in the diff or shocks and 100% per the manual.


The manual shows to put grease on the gears in the diff.


----------



## crispy

Good luck tonight David Lee. I will not be there. I'm expecting 6 points minimum. 0

Got to get back into 2nd or 3rd so we have a shot at 1st next month.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> The manual shows to put grease on the gears in the diff.


I was eating pizza so my fingers were greasy


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good job in VTA Jason, with how the classes became more of a crash up derby than an actual race you managed to survive and lead the pack. If Brian, John and I would have had another minute to go at the end of the VTA Main I'm sure it would have made for the most fun of the night.

What chassis, esc, lipo and motor combo were you using last night dude? I was running a TC6.1 Worlds chassis with a Hobbywing Justock esc, reedy zapper 6000 mah lipo (junk) and a Novak Boss 25.5 with an fdr of 4.0 in the main.

Any others that would like to chime in and give an idea of where everyone was at would be awesome and helpful to others that might be struggling in that area.

Good job to Aaron Johnson and Tony Adams for bumping from the VTA B and running as well as you did in the A.

Have a safe and fun three day Memorial Day weekend RC Nerds! Hahaha!


----------



## crispy

Results of the BIO race?


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Results of the BIO race?


Yellow first, white second. Difference is 12 points going to the last race. If white gets 5 total points in the last race, a double points race, they win the series. And that is predicated on yellow winning the main. If yellow wins and also gets the TQ points, it gets a little better, but not much. And the chances get next to impossible if some of the lower points competitors do not show and participate.


----------



## jkaetz

Here's Chucky! said:


> What chassis, esc, lipo and motor combo were you using last night dude? I was running a TC6.1 Worlds chassis with a Hobbywing Justock esc, reedy zapper 6000 mah lipo (junk) and a Novak Boss 25.5 with an fdr of 4.0 in the main.


Chassis: ARC R11 2016 version
ESC: Tekin RS Gen2
Motor: Motiv MC2 4.0 FDR ~ 42 degrees of timing
Battery: Trinity 5000mah HV

I actually just sold my 6.1 Worlds chassis last week. I ran it in VTA for about a year until JW put his ARCs up for sale. I was pretty happy with it but there are some things about the ARC that I like better. I think it's just further evidence that you don't have to have the latest and greatest but know how to set it up and stay out of trouble.

BIO results attached, I'll see if I can get a full update posted later today.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Here's Chucky! said:


> Any others that would like to chime in and give an idea of where everyone was at would be awesome and helpful to others that might be struggling in that area.


I sorta proved my own theory wrong in this area this week, though I wouldn't have been In the amain had Mike M not found bad luck in the b as he was way faster.

Chassis tc4 80 dollar ebay special with a quick fix and tune by the master Brian Smith, thanks

Esc hobbyking xcar 45 amp 29 dollar ebay special

Motor, novak boss.. the same one that was on fire in my f1 car a month and a half ago but with new stator and sensor board.

Battery, Trinity 5000mah HV most expensive piece of the combo

So with a parma cuda which is the cheapest body on the list and a bunch of junk aside from the battery I found myself in the A. Albeit I was the slowest car but I think with a little more timing and another tooth that pink pile of poop would have suprised some much newer and considerably more expensive equiptment so I stand corrected on being able to in good conscious recommend a tc4.
As a side note and I know this is mental but I found it way easier and less stressful to drive a car that I had zero expectations of. When I bring "good" equiptment it robs the fun and adds tension and stress as there's a certain level of well this is an amain car, now I have to get it there etc


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jkaetz said:


> Chassis: ARC R11 2016 version
> ESC: Tekin RS Gen2
> Motor: Motiv MC2 4.0 FDR ~ 42 degrees of timing
> Battery: Trinity 5000mah HV
> 
> I actually just sold my 6.1 Worlds chassis last week. I ran it in VTA for about a year until JW put his ARCs up for sale. I was pretty happy with it but there are some things about the ARC that I like better. I think it's just further evidence that you don't have to have the latest and greatest but know how to set it up and stay out of trouble.
> 
> BIO results attached, I'll see if I can get a full update posted later today.


My timing on the Novak boss was at 52 degrees. I was running the 6000mah Reedy Zapper lipo and could not get to balance since I bought it new and got rid of it at the end of the night. I'm going back to Trinity lipos I was using.

The drive train on the TC6.1 worlds chassis I was running needs to be freed up a lot to allow less friction. I had weight issues with the left side being heavier than the right so before the main I had to add 80grams of weight on the battery side to balance the chassis which made my car 1530g once all said and done. I was running the HPI 68 Camaro I used to always run but to get down to 1450g I'll have to switch bodies and finagle a few things which is a bummer, I wish they made a lighter 68 Camaro. The weight difference between the Hpi and protoform bodies is pretty significant. C'mon protoform make a 68 Camaro!


----------



## crispy

I saw our boy Reggio in Nando's pit several times yesterday. Looked like he was going to be Mr. Moneybags for a while there. I can remember ribbing him about getting stuck on Taku's car this past winter. I guess he would take that now.

Also, and I forgot his name, I saw our Andretti intern, jumping around in Taku's pit after the victory. Apparently he's a hugger, so watch out the next time he's there to race.

I think we need to have an RC event at Andretti HQ. Both of them can show their teammates they know how to wheel a car.


----------



## jtsbell

Nick you have a pm


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> I saw our boy Reggio in Nando's pit several times yesterday. Looked like he was going to be Mr. Moneybags for a while there. I can remember ribbing him about getting stuck on Taku's car this past winter. I guess he would take that now.
> 
> Also, and I forgot his name, I saw our Andretti intern, jumping around in Taku's pit after the victory. Apparently he's a hugger, so watch out the next time he's there to race.
> 
> I think we need to have an RC event at Andretti HQ. Both of them can show their teammates they know how to wheel a car.


Michael Trimmer was there too with Sato. He's the one on the phone. He and his son Mason have been a part of the Hoosier RC Racers since we got going last year. They have both worked on the Avon track a lot. He's a good guy.










I told him he was probably on the phone ordering Slash parts. LOL


----------



## pitchblack26

I can't quite make out the number on the nose of the car.....what is it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

pitchblack26 said:


> I can't quite make out the number on the nose of the car.....what is it?


It's "92" to Sato.


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> Nick you have a pm


PM replied


----------



## RollingChicane

I know it is only Wednesday but I'm finally going to get to race again on Friday. Hopefully all my travels are in the past. I'll be a bit late due to a graduation open house for my nephew but I'll at least be there by 7:00pm and get to race.

Hopefully we will have a good crowd for VTA as usual. 

*Calling out all USGT drivers. * I've heard its been a little sparse on USGT drivers lately. I need a big 'ol group of you guys to run to welcome me back. Let's shoot for 12 GT cars on Friday night. If you own one, put it in the field! David L and Chris M.... I hear you both are the most recent drivers to beat. I know Jason has been knocking on the door as well. I'm gonna knock the 5 week old rust off my car, transmitter and hands and I'm gunning for you all!! I've had a ton of time to read about set ups and I'm gonna try a new set up so look out, I'm sure it'll be 2-4 seconds faster per lap than anyone else.... (I actually put long stroke shocks on the car so I can jump the rails better, hence the 2-4 seconds faster per lap.....)

I have my UGLY Euro truck ready to go. Not sure if I'll run Euro truck or F1 but I'll have them both. 

Friday is showing rain so forget all your outdoor activities and make plans to be there for a fun night of racing!


----------



## BadSign

Last night we had about 15 for on-road micro racing. I talked to everyone About the outdoor races this summer, and I hope we have a few takers. The biggest Tuesday class is the 1/18 LaTrax Rally cars (about 10), followed by the 1/18 "mod" TC ( can go from 3-6, all RC18R or Apex Mini). I'll be there next Tuesday to talk up the schedule some more.


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

Another Friday has come and gone leaving a trail of tire compound and lexan dust in its wake. We had 31 race entries and the BIO class thrown in for this holiday weekend. Eurotruck, two heats each of Slash, USGTand, and VTA plus the BIO race filled out the race program. 

*Track Layout*
The track layout was relatively simple, a roval with some obstacles in the middle so you did have to pick a good line through them but once you did it was simply a down and back track. I say 2.5 out of 5.

*Eurotruck*
Eurotruck attendance was down this week with only three entries and while JW was managed to TQ the qualifiers, there weren't enough trucks for a main.

*Slash*
In the slash B main Rusty Jackson and John Steger took the top two spots and punched their ticket to the A main. Shawn Harbert took the TQ followed closely by Chris Monday. After 5 minutes of slash action the finishing order had Shawn in the number one spot with Chris second and Mr. Pauly taking the last spot on the podium. Only 5 seconds separated third place from fifth place, nice racing slash drivers.

*USGT*
With some attrition the two heats of USGT were combined to one eight car race for the final. JW took the TQ but couldn't make the final so the honor fell on David Lee with Rob Pauly sharing the other spot in the front row. At the start buzzer David and Rob took off while I did my best to get my understeering beast around the track as quickly as possible. Somewhere along the way Rob found trouble and allowed me to take the second place spot from him. After 8 minutes of racing David Lee took the win with me in second and Rob third.

*VTA*
The VTA B Main drivers put on a show with Aaron Johnson and Tony Adams coming out in the top two spots and a ticket to the A Main. The A Main TQ was Chris Monday followed closely by myself and John Steger. The three of us had been nose to tail all night pushing each other to go faster. I think at one time John did a dozen laps with me right on his bumper. I didn't have enough to get around so the only thing I could do was follow him around. The go buzzer sounded and Chris lead us off. John found a bit of trouble early on leaving Chris and I to battle for the lead. As before I couldn't get by but did my best to make him nervous. I believe he and Tony tangled to finally allow me by but Chris wasn't going to let me go. The rest of race seemed like an eternity as Chris would catch up and then fall back a tiny bit. Finally with about 45 seconds to go he had some bad luck and gave me some room to breath. With the final tone I got my second VTA win with John Steger and Chuck Ray filling out the podium. Brian Smith was only .2 seconds behind Chuck.

*BIO*
The penultimate BIO race was a blast as usual. Teams Blue, Yellow, Pink, Black, and Gold were all trying to gain some points on team White. Teams Blue and White both turned in fast laps under 10 seconds but still weren't able to track down David Lee piloting the team Yellow car. After a lot of back and forth the final running order saw Team Yellow taking the win with White and Blue in second and third. 

Congrats to all the racers and reminder that the last BIO race is worth double points so everyone still has a chance to get a prize. Looking forward to next Friday!


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Last night we had about 15 for on-road micro racing. I talked to everyone About the outdoor races this summer, and I hope we have a few takers. The biggest Tuesday class is the 1/18 LaTrax Rally cars (about 10), followed by the 1/18 "mod" TC ( can go from 3-6, all RC18R or Apex Mini). I'll be there next Tuesday to talk up the schedule some more.


Thanks for the update on the Tuesday night crowd BadSign. Our HobbyTown USA race Sunday, June 11th. That is one week from this coming Sunday. We will begin accepting entries at 11:00am with racing starting at noon. We will run 2-3 heats depending on how many people show up and then mains. See how many of the Tuesday night crowd you can get to come out to our first 2017 parking lot race!


----------



## RollingChicane

*2017 Hoosier RC Racers On Road Race*

Mark you calendar racers! Sunday June 11th, at HobbyTown USA in Castleton (8326 Castleton Corner Drive, Indianapolis, 46250) we will kick off our first 2017 Hoosier RC Racers on-road race. Here is what the day will look like and what you can expect and be prepared for:



Registration at 11:00am with open practice
Racing begins at Noon
We will run 2-3 heats (depending on number of entries) and then mains.
Lot will be sprayed to get good traction
We will have a timing system so bring your transponders!
Cost will be $10 whether you run 1 class or every class unless you are an HRCR member
HRCR members races for FREE all year, unlimited. This applies to both On and Off road!
Membership is $25 and can be purchased online or at the event. Hoosier RC Racers - Home
NOTE: There will likely NOT be electricity available so either bring your batteries charged, bring a car battery to charge off of or bring a generator. (I am going to bring several batteries pre-charged)
Bring a chair and pit table or pit out of your vehicle. I will have my truck so the bed is a great pit spot!


We will be very receptive to any type of vehicle that wants to run but here is what we are targeting:


VTA
USGT
Slash
TT01/02/Euro Trucks
F1
1/14 / 18th scale
Open / all others


I will be on site beginning pretty early on Sunday morning to get set up and I will be available to help anyone during the day. If there is anyone new out there that is hesitant to come out, don't be shy, this will be a fun and laid back event and I will help with anything needed. See you all at our first Hoosier RC Racers 2017 On-Road race at HobbyTown USA in Castleton on Sunday, June 11th at 11:00am!

Special Thanks to Bob C. and Hobbytown USA for this opportunity!


----------



## crispy

*Euro Truck for sale*

I'm going back to my VTA and Slash when I race, and even that will be weather dependent.

I've only run the truck two times. Still in perfect condition. 

Truck cost $132, plus $20 in bearings, plus $30 for the servo, plus $50 for the battery. All brand new. 

Body smartly painted and pre-assembled. That has to be worth something...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I'm going back to my VTA and Slash when I race, and even that will be weather dependent.
> 
> I've only run the truck two times. Still in perfect condition.
> 
> Truck cost $132, plus $20 in bearings, plus $30 for the servo, plus $50 for the battery. All brand new.
> 
> Body smartly painted and pre-assembled. That has to be worth something...


$15 cold hard cash tonight for everything!!

But I want the Tamiya connector you cut off the ESC.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> $15 cold hard cash tonight for everything!!
> 
> But I want the Tamiya connector you cut off the ESC.


Didn't cut it off. Bought a Tamiya->Deans adapter. Value $185.

So $200 total.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Didn't cut it off. Bought a Tamiya->Deans adapter. Value $185.
> 
> So $200 total.


That one back fired on me.....


----------



## RollingChicane

Bring out your 21.5 TC's if you have them!!! If anyone has a Saturday morning Outlaw car, run them with us!!

Jason and I will have our cars ready to go!


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> Didn't cut it off. Bought a Tamiya->Deans adapter. Value $185.
> 
> So $200 total.


Nobody likes a quitter


----------



## jmickle11

*VTA or USGT*

Hello, I'm thinking about getting back into RC and was wondering what were the more popular cars that are run in VTA / USGT at your track? I'm leaning towards VTA and would like to have a car that would convert over to USGT if I wanted to do so. There's an outside chance I may look at 1/18 or 1/14 scale but would want to make sure that there's enough interest to run those. Thanks!


----------



## RollingChicane

jmickle11 said:


> Hello, I'm thinking about getting back into RC and was wondering what were the more popular cars that are run in VTA / USGT at your track? I'm leaning towards VTA and would like to have a car that would convert over to USGT if I wanted to do so. There's an outside chance I may look at 1/18 or 1/14 scale but would want to make sure that there's enough interest to run those. Thanks!


Thanks for reaching out to us with your question. I would definitely recommend VTA the best point of entry for our Friday night racing. VTA has the largest car count of any class and has all different skill levels present. 

As far as what chassis to run, that is largely a matter of preference and cost. 

How much are you willing to spend for the chassis (meaning don't include the cost of tires, electronics or body)? 

Are you willing to buy a used car that is in good shape and ready to run? A lot of our Racers have multiple cars and it's usually pretty easy to find a good car at a fraction of the cost of a new one. 

Don't overlook the Saturday morning TT02 racing as that will me less expensive but the chassis are very limited in abilities and will not be able to step up to. VTA or USGT. 

Let us know what you want to spend and if you want new or used and we can get information for you to make a decision. 

Thanks!


----------



## jmickle11

RollingChicane said:


> Thanks for reaching out to us with your question. I would definitely recommend VTA the best point of entry for our Friday night racing. VTA has the largest car count of any class and has all different skill levels present.
> 
> As far as what chassis to run, that is largely a matter of preference and cost.
> 
> How much are you willing to spend for the chassis (meaning don't include the cost of tires, electronics or body)?
> 
> Are you willing to buy a used car that is in good shape and ready to run? A lot of our Racers have multiple cars and it's usually pretty easy to find a good car at a fraction of the cost of a new one.
> 
> Don't overlook the Saturday morning TT02 racing as that will me less expensive but the chassis are very limited in abilities and will not be able to step up to. VTA or USGT.
> 
> Let us know what you want to spend and if you want new or used and we can get information for you to make a decision.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks! Well I'm fairly open on price and open to a really nice used car but certainly not opposed to new. Associated, xray are both on my short list but will look at others. And budget wise those are pushing my spending threshold if buying new. As far as the smaller scale I just would want to get something that us current and has parts available...might get both if I end up buying used!


----------



## BadSign

jmickle11 said:


> Thanks! Well I'm fairly open on price and open to a really nice used car but certainly not opposed to new. Associated, xray are both on my short list but will look at others. And budget wise those are pushing my spending threshold if buying new. As far as the smaller scale I just would want to get something that us current and has parts available...might get both if I end up buying used!


If you're looking into micro cars, the two main classes for Tuesday night racing are the LaTrax Rally cars, and the 1/18 TC (Associated apex mini/ rc18r). They are both easy to get started in. The LaTrax class is box stock, where the tc class is an open "modified" class. Check it out on Tuesday nights if you think you might be interested. I run the tc class with a used car, so not a lot of expense getting in that one


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> If you're looking into micro cars, the two main classes for Tuesday night racing are the LaTrax Rally cars, and the 1/18 TC (Associated apex mini/ rc18r). They are both easy to get started in. The LaTrax class is box stock, where the tc class is an open "modified" class. Check it out on Tuesday nights if you think you might be interested. I run the tc class with a used car, so not a lot of expense getting in that one


So the mini tc class is open? Foam tire too? Xray M18pro?


----------



## RollingChicane

jmickle11 said:


> Thanks! Well I'm fairly open on price and open to a really nice used car but certainly not opposed to new. Associated, xray are both on my short list but will look at others. And budget wise those are pushing my spending threshold if buying new. As far as the smaller scale I just would want to get something that us current and has parts available...might get both if I end up buying used!


You can't go wrong with an X-ray, new or used. Several guys at the track have them so transfer knowledge will be easy. Safe with the AE TC7, several of our Racers have those as well. Both are good choices. 

VBC is another brand that a few of us have (I have 2 VBC chassis) and they are quite good as well. 

ARC is a very good chassis that a couple guys have. 

I wouldn't rule out a TC4 if you want to stay on the low cost end but know that you will eventually out grow the car and that chassis will NOT be capable at any faster classes. 

Lots of options out there! Feel free to keep asking questions or swing by this coming Friday to check it out in person!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> You can't go wrong with an X-ray, new or used. Several guys at the track have them so transfer knowledge will be easy. Safe with the AE TC7, several of our Racers have those as well. Both are good choices.
> 
> VBC is another brand that a few of us have (I have 2 VBC chassis) and they are quite good as well.
> 
> ARC is a very good chassis that a couple guys have.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out a TC4 if you want to stay on the low cost end but know that you will eventually out grow the car and that chassis will NOT be capable at any faster classes.
> 
> Lots of options out there! Feel free to keep asking questions or swing by this coming Friday to check it out in person!


I will say that the AE TC 6.x cars can do the job as well though the 7 and above cars are becoming easier to find for a good price.


----------



## jmickle11

jkaetz said:


> I will say that the AE TC 6.x cars can do the job as well though the 7 and above cars are becoming easier to find for a good price.





RollingChicane said:


> You can't go wrong with an X-ray, new or used. Several guys at the track have them so transfer knowledge will be easy. Safe with the AE TC7, several of our Racers have those as well. Both are good choices.
> 
> VBC is another brand that a few of us have (I have 2 VBC chassis) and they are quite good as well.
> 
> ARC is a very good chassis that a couple guys have.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out a TC4 if you want to stay on the low cost end but know that you will eventually out grow the car and that chassis will NOT be capable at any faster classes.
> 
> Lots of options out there! Feel free to keep asking questions or swing by this coming Friday to check it out in person!


Thanks for the info! I'll have to head down there and check it out!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> So the mini tc class is open? Foam tire too? Xray M18pro?


Yup, yup, and ehh... I have an m18 but not running it yet. Everyone is using an 18r for that class, foam tires, and brushless. Most are a 4800 castle or 5200 hobbywing. I have a 7800 HW but the epa is dialed down quite a bit.

I tried my m18 with a lipo, brushed 370 motor, and rubber tires last week. It was a traction roll party. I will keep working on it.


----------



## RollingChicane

I have one of JW's 17.5 D4's that I'm going to sell. $40 if anyone is interested. I ran it once. 

Great motor for Outlaw class.


----------



## jtsbell

Any body have any SAVOX 1252mg servos for sale I need 2 of them.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

Man oh man, it was good to be back racing after a solid 4 weeks of being gone. Hopefully all my travels are over and I'm anticipating being able to race every Friday in June! Racing was a lot of fun on Friday night and it was a fairly easy and laid back night with only 26 racers. I know a summer slump is normal but anytime you can make it out, please come out to ensure our hobby remains strong in our area. Remember, Indy RC Raceway is really the ONLY on road carpet track left within a ~2+ hour drive!

*Track Layout*
The layout was a 7 turn fast and flowing layout. it was simply yet imaginative and not boring "drag strips". Going down the backstretch led to a 180° right hander to a right side chicane area leading to a 135° right hand turn that led to a long "boomerang" shape section in front of the driver stand. (get it right and you could make up ground on the competition but get it wrong and it would cost you big time!). Once you cleared the boomerang, it was another right hand turn into a left side chicane with a final right hand turn leading to the back stretch. Again, this was a simple and fun layout and I'd give it a rating of 3.75 out of 5.

*F1*
Three drivers fielded these fun and challenging cars on Friday night. The layout was excellent for these cars and everyone had their cars handling very well. What a difference this class has seen in handling improvements over the past couple months. As we moved to the Mains, I managed to TQ with Tony and Bobby in the #2 and #3 spot. For the mains, Brian S piloted the narrow CRC rocket owned by Tony and managed to set the fast lap. Tony's car was quick on acceleration and FAST on top end. That car has major potential!! In the end, I managed to bring home the win with Brian in second and Bobby locking up the 3rd position.

*21.5TC*
Four drivers dropped these carpet rockets onto the track to have some fun. Let me just say that these cars with spec (pre-glued) Jaco Blues are a ton of fun with plenty of grip! Again, the layout provided for some FAST laps and a ton of fun. Aaron took advantage of the track time and ran both his Saturday car as well as his USGT car with Jaco tires for some comparison testing. I managed to lay down the fastest lap of the night but my consistency was off compared to David and Jason. David managed to TQ the class with Jason a very close second. I qualified third but due to a dying transmitter battery, I opted out of the main. After 6 fun minutes, Jason bested David by a full lap to bring home the win, David in second and Aaron in third. All lap times were actually very close to USGT times (which you should expect). The reason I like this class is the tires are excellent right out of the package without any tire prep voodoo. It also gives more wheel time and testing time so come get ya some if you are looking to improve in USGT as well!

*Slash*
Four drivers navigated the Slash friendly track with two regulars (Shawn and Tony) as well as a new Father / Son (?) duo. It is good to see new faces at the track and Slash is a great entry point for young drivers. Shawn brought home an easy win over the field. Tony, driving a mad-max inspired body, did a great job providing for some "fun" racing with the new folks and help show them the way around the track with a "follow me" approach, waiting on the duo when wrecks would occur. Great job guys!

*USGT*
Six drivers piloted out fastest class of the night (although times were almost identical to 21.5 TC. David and Jason TQ'd the first row with Shawn and Aaron in the second row and Tony and I rounding out the last row. At the sound of the buzzer, we were off for our 8 minute run. Jason jumped out to an early lead with David and I in hot pursuit. On lap three, David and I bumped with David coming out on the losing end and costing him about 1.5 - 2.0 seconds on the third lap. By lap four, I was in the lead with Shawn in the number 2 spot. As the race progressed, I was able to maintain a comfortable lead with David working his way through the field and comfortably into the second position. The real battle was shaping up between Shawn and Jason for the 3 / 4 spot. As the 8 minute main came to a close, I had a late race bobble allowing David to close the margin but without enough time remaining to capitalize fully, I was able to hang on for the win, David took second and Jason rounded out the podium. Great racing boys!

*VTA*
With 9 drovers fielding the largest class of the night with 5 drivers you could throw a blanket over, it was the highest competition class of the night. I was lucky enough to TQ with Brian S in the #2 spot and Steve M in the #3 spot. As the tone, we all settled in for an intense 8 minute battle. With that many drivers being so close, there was no room for error. Two of the top 5 drivers found trouble during the race leaving it primarily a three car battle. I managed to stretch out a 1/3rd lap advantage as we worked out way through lap traffic. All top 3 drivers were capable to bring home the win and take advantage if anyone bobbled but we all kept it clean. Steve M set the fastest lap on lap 4 but we were all maintaining a good gap. With less than 1 minute to go, I got tangled up with a lap car that cost me about 4 seconds. That is all that Steve needed to get by. On the closing 3 laps, I was able to shrink the margin to a couple feet but when I tried to set up really wide for a turn, trying to maintain as much speed as possible, I brushed the wall and took all the speed I hoped to gain away. At the stripe of the last lap, Steve brought home a well earned win, I was second by 1.3 seconds and Brian in third.

Special shout out to Aaron! Your cars are getting really fast and capable of a podium finish! Great job. Also great VTA finish for Tony!


What a fun night. Great racing boys! Already looking forward to next week. Hope more folks can show up!!!!


----------



## crispy

*VTA drovers*


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


>


Is that why you missed racing on Friday?


----------



## RollingChicane

*Motor Dyno Tuning*

Alrighty boys, here is my official "race report" with results from my motor that was dyno tuned by Rotor Ron:

My last posts contained a PDF with data comparisons of pre-tune and post-tune. The data looked good and promising and anyone could theorize by the numbers that there was a shift in numbers which _should_ result in an improvement. But the real question is DID IT ACTUALLY result in an improvement? My answer is a resounding and confident YES.

Before I go any further (because I know that there will be folks that have an issue with this post and this approach) I will state openly that this is not something that you MUST do to run VTA or any other class. But, if you want to take the guess work out of where you have the timing set on your motor so you don't have to think about it, and only focus on gearing (knowing you aren't burning up your expensive motor in the process, then I would HIGHLY recommending dropping $30 to have piece of mind that your motor is set to optimal timing. If you are not bursting into flames yet, continue reading....

So back to the real world track results which is where the rubber meets the road. I tossed the car onto the track with little practice time and burned off a few laps. Car felt good and the track was full of short chutes again so I dropped my gearing by 2 teeth and headed immediately to the track for the first heat. Car felt great down low as well as top end and I had no complaints whatsoever. I wanted to focus on running a clean heat and not push my driving too much as I have been MIA for the past month. After I pulled the car off the track I checked the temps and I was in the upper 130° and low 140°'s. I charged up the pack and it took a solid 200 MAH less than normal which tells me the efficiency and amp improvements had the expected results with the MAH consumption.

I'm usually 2nd or 3rd on fast lap and I just try to drive clean and trouble free and I'm use to seeing .2 fall off from my fast lap to my top 20 average. I managed to TQ for the main, setting the fastest lap of the heats and in the main, my fast lap to my top 20 average was 0.1 apart. I'm super happy with the results of having the motor Dyno tuned.

In summary, is this something you MUST do? Nope. If you are an avid hobbyist and a total tech geek like me (I love digging into something new, especially if it is data based) and you have any question as to whether on not your timing is set to the best setting on your motor, then I would absolutely recommend dropping $30 and get the peace of mind so you only have to focus on gearing. I choose to spend money on the hobby that I like and I've spent it on a variety of things from new bodies, new batteries, new motors and even $40 on a trick battery mount that was the biggest waste of money ever (no lie, that $40 battery mount is somewhere in the field behind the shop, it felt somewhat vindicating to chuck it into the field when my battery came flying out for the 2nd time in a night while I was leading!!!). 
If for no other reason than considering it motor insurance and peace of mind, I would recommend using the Dyno services of Rotor Ron (email him at [email protected]). In addition to tuning motors, he also sells various brands of motors that he tunes prior to sending them out. I need to purchase a 21.5 motor prior to the TCS race and I'm going to be buying my next motor through him as an FYI.

Anyway, just figured I'd share my experience with everyone in case there is anyone else interested!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Mark you calendar racers! Sunday June 11th, at HobbyTown USA in Castleton (8326 Castleton Corner Drive, Indianapolis, 46250) we will kick off our first 2017 Hoosier RC Racers on-road race. Here is what the day will look like and what you can expect and be prepared for:
> 
> 
> 
> Registration at 11:00am with open practice
> Racing begins at Noon
> We will run 2-3 heats (depending on number of entries) and then mains.
> Lot will be sprayed to get good traction
> We will have a timing system so bring your transponders!
> Cost will be $10 whether you run 1 class or every class unless you are an HRCR member
> HRCR members races for FREE all year, unlimited. This applies to both On and Off road!
> Membership is $25 and can be purchased online or at the event. Hoosier RC Racers - Home
> NOTE: There will likely NOT be electricity available so either bring your batteries charged, bring a car battery to charge off of or bring a generator. (I am going to bring several batteries pre-charged)
> Bring a chair and pit table or pit out of your vehicle. I will have my truck so the bed is a great pit spot!
> 
> 
> We will be very receptive to any type of vehicle that wants to run but here is what we are targeting:
> 
> 
> VTA
> USGT
> Slash
> TT01/02/Euro Trucks
> F1
> 1/14 / 18th scale
> Open / all others
> 
> 
> I will be on site beginning pretty early on Sunday morning to get set up and I will be available to help anyone during the day. If there is anyone new out there that is hesitant to come out, don't be shy, this will be a fun and laid back event and I will help with anything needed. See you all at our first Hoosier RC Racers 2017 On-Road race at HobbyTown USA in Castleton on Sunday, June 11th at 11:00am!
> 
> Special Thanks to Bob C. and Hobbytown USA for this opportunity!


Nick is rockin it!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Alrighty boys, here is my official "race report" with results from my motor that was dyno tuned by Rotor Ron:
> 
> My last posts contained a PDF with data comparisons of pre-tune and post-tune. The data looked good and promising and anyone could theorize by the numbers that there was a shift in numbers which _should_ result in an improvement. But the real question is DID IT ACTUALLY result in an improvement? My answer is a resounding and confident YES.
> 
> Before I go any further (because I know that there will be folks that have an issue with this post and this approach) I will state openly that this is not something that you MUST do to run VTA or any other class. But, if you want to take the guess work out of where you have the timing set on your motor so you don't have to think about it, and only focus on gearing (knowing you aren't burning up your expensive motor in the process, then I would HIGHLY recommending dropping $30 to have piece of mind that your motor is set to optimal timing. If you are not bursting into flames yet, continue reading....
> 
> So back to the real world track results which is where the rubber meets the road. I tossed the car onto the track with little practice time and burned off a few laps. Car felt good and the track was full of short chutes again so I dropped my gearing by 2 teeth and headed immediately to the track for the first heat. Car felt great down low as well as top end and I had no complaints whatsoever. I wanted to focus on running a clean heat and not push my driving too much as I have been MIA for the past month. After I pulled the car off the track I checked the temps and I was in the upper 130° and low 140°'s. I charged up the pack and it took a solid 200 MAH less than normal which tells me the efficiency and amp improvements had the expected results with the MAH consumption.
> 
> I'm usually 2nd or 3rd on fast lap and I just try to drive clean and trouble free and I'm use to seeing .2 fall off from my fast lap to my top 20 average. I managed to TQ for the main, setting the fastest lap of the heats and in the main, my fast lap to my top 20 average was 0.1 apart. I'm super happy with the results of having the motor Dyno tuned.
> 
> In summary, is this something you MUST do? Nope. If you are an avid hobbyist and a total tech geek like me (I love digging into something new, especially if it is data based) and you have any question as to whether on not your timing is set to the best setting on your motor, then I would absolutely recommend dropping $30 and get the peace of mind so you only have to focus on gearing. I choose to spend money on the hobby that I like and I've spent it on a variety of things from new bodies, new batteries, new motors and even $40 on a trick battery mount that was the biggest waste of money ever (no lie, that $40 battery mount is somewhere in the field behind the shop, it felt somewhat vindicating to chuck it into the field when my battery came flying out for the 2nd time in a night while I was leading!!!).
> If for no other reason than considering it motor insurance and peace of mind, I would recommend using the Dyno services of Rotor Ron (email him at [email protected]). In addition to tuning motors, he also sells various brands of motors that he tunes prior to sending them out. I need to purchase a 21.5 motor prior to the TCS race and I'm going to be buying my next motor through him as an FYI.
> 
> Anyway, just figured I'd share my experience with everyone in case there is anyone else interested!


Now I just want to change your timing when you're not looking. 

A PSA for everyone with aluminum timing rings, be careful and do not over tighten them as you will strip the threads on the timing ring. I know of two people that have had this happen the last several weeks.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Now I just want to change your timing when you're not looking.
> 
> A PSA for everyone with aluminum timing rings, be careful and do not over tighten them as you will strip the threads on the timing ring. I know of two people that have had this happen the last several weeks.


I checked mine on Friday night after I heard about that and 2 out of three timing screws were loose on both of my motors! Anybody know of a drawback from using loctite on them?


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> I checked mine on Friday night after I heard about that and 2 out of three timing screws were loose on both of my motors! Anybody know of a drawback from using loctite on them?


I'm sure the trick would be using just enough to keep the screws from backing out but not so much that you can't get them loose ever again.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Sunday HTUSA Parking lot race - Hoosier RC Racers event*

I've received feedback that several folks ARE going to be there Sunday for the first ever Hoosier RC Racers parking lot race at HobbyTown USA in Castleton.

So far, it sounds like we will have a very good showing of VTA, USGT, Slash and even F1 cars!

Looking for those TT01/02's and smaller scale cars to make a showing!

Thanks to Bob C, we have a track layout defined that will be ~ 96' x 48' with very ample lane widths. We will be spraying the track for traction so grip will be in good shape as well before practice even starts! Also, for comparison, the Indy RC track is ~ 65' x 45' (off of memory) so the same depth but wider. Bring your tire dope because it DOES make a difference on asphalt as well.

One more note: I am going to run Gorilla tape on the bottom of my chassis to protect it. Just an FYI for others.


----------



## crispy

Will the Slash trucks be running the same road course as the touring cars?

Or will there be hokey "obstacles" thrown out on the track?

Makes a difference in setup.


----------



## jmickle11

*Still Thinking VTA*

Hello, I'm still thinking about jumping into VTA. Hoping to head down Sunday and watch the races. I'm keeping my eyes open for a used setup but still looking at all of the options. Does anyone have any experience with the RS4 Sport 3 Flux?


----------



## RollingChicane

jmickle11 said:


> Hello, I'm still thinking about jumping into VTA. Hoping to head down Sunday and watch the races. I'm keeping my eyes open for a used setup but still looking at all of the options. Does anyone have any experience with the RS4 Sport 3 Flux?


I would say a definite NO to the RS4 if you are looking to race it. It might be ok for running around the street but definitely not for any level of racing. 
A TC4 would be a low cost similar option that is suitable for getting started in VTA but I would not go with any lesser chassis. 

We will be racing on Friday night as well as Sunday afternoon. Look me up if you make it out. I will be putting from the back of a black Chevy truck and will be doing a lot of the announcing.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Will the Slash trucks be running the same road course as the touring cars?
> 
> Or will there be hokey "obstacles" thrown out on the track?
> 
> Makes a difference in setup.


Plan on obstacles for Slash. There likely won't be any major jumps but more speed bump type obstacles.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jmickle11 said:


> Hello, I'm still thinking about jumping into VTA. Hoping to head down Sunday and watch the races. I'm keeping my eyes open for a used setup but still looking at all of the options. Does anyone have any experience with the RS4 Sport 3 Flux?


Spec-R Tc's are cool, the TC4 is a good bang for your dollar and both easily capable of doing well and winning in capable hands. Stick with what fellas are running at Indy RC. On a budget I'd say the best TC is an Associated TC4. One of our locals hates (lol) new technology and if he puts his best effort forward he is pretty tough to beat with his TC3 / TC4. Most guys on this thread can back me up on this one for sure.

Only thing I would recommend, spend the dough for a good esc (Tekin RS Spec is my preference), a good servo (Savox Black Series SC-1251MG low profile is my preference), a good lipo and whatever 25.5 motor your comfy spending the money on cause they vary from $80 to $150.

Most important, show up to have fun.


----------



## Crashing J

As usual, I may not make it Friday night, but I will be there Sunday. I'm bringing a 12×12 canopy, anyone is welcome to share my awesome shade. 

Nick, what time will you getting there to setup? I can come early and will help.


A-Aron


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> As usual, I may not make it Friday night, but I will be there Sunday. I'm bringing a 12×12 canopy, anyone is welcome to share my awesome shade.
> 
> Nick, what time will you getting there to setup? I can come early and will help.
> 
> 
> A-Aron


I'll be getting there at 8:30am just because it's the first one and I've never done it before. I should be in good shape (Bob is helping and maybe Scott(?))
I'm anticipating being done early so for anyone that shows up early and the track is ready, it can be open practice.

At this point I believe we have ~20 cars that are planning to be there so this is shaping up to be a good event!!


----------



## crispy

I won't be there Friday. Wife is dragging me to Zoobilation. That's where all the serious players hang out in their tuxes, drink and talk about the riff-raff that are driving RC cars.

I will be there Sunday. I got my Spec-Rs dusted off, charged up and tested for the parking lot. Since I'm the Penske of parking lots, I also got a backup ready for each class.

I don't know how early I will be there as I will have stayed up late watching the IndyCar race from Texas on Saturday night. Go Sato San!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Wish I could be there but I have a racing event that day. Good luck and I hope the event is a great success.


----------



## RollingChicane

Be making your plans for some fun racing on Friday night as well as Sunday! The number of folks and cars that I am hearing that will be there Sunday is pretty impressive. I'm expecting a decent size crowd and that is without hearing anything about the Saturday morning group or the Tuesday night group.

Looking forward to some fun racing boys!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

OK, for Sunday's race, we do need some computer help! 

I dropped off the Hoosier RC Racers laptop computer that HHGregg donated to the club with Bob Cordell at Hobbytown yesterday. Bob wanted to get it early to make sure it all worked well. He didn't want to wait until Sunday...

Well, its good we did that. Bob can get the computer/printer to work just fine. However, he is having a hard time getting the computer to connect to the AMB system. Its a COMM port thing. Can anyone help? I'm not smart about that kind of stuff. If you can help, please stop by and see Bob from 12 noon to 8 PM tonight or the same hours on Saturday! You can call Bob at the store at 317-845-4106. The Laps Free software is installed in the computer. That appears to work fine, Bob just cant get it to connect to the timing system hardware.

The laptop is an HP with Windows 10. As you might expect, it doesn't search for the timing system since its not common hardware to HP. We need to it working for Sunday!

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here is the location that Rockin' Bob is intending for the track location. Its pretty good pavement and away from all the crowds/cars that come to Dave & Busters. If you have a step stool, you might bring it. The platforms were stored out in Monrovia and the guy who has them has promised they will be delivered to the race location Sunday morning. But, just in case...


----------



## crispy

90 degrees on fresh new black sealed asphalt. Yeay!

My canopy is kaput, so A-Aron, if you have room for one table under yours for me, I'll take you up on it.

I'm bringing my electric blower and generator.

Also, does anyone need any old worn out VTA tires for the parking lot? I have another couple sets that am happy to share if you don't save your old ones. These worn out tires are perfect for the parking lot once they get scrubbed in.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> 90 degrees on fresh new black sealed asphalt. Yeay!
> 
> My canopy is kaput, so A-Aron, if you have room for one table under yours for me, I'll take you up on it.
> 
> I'm bringing my electric blower and generator.
> 
> Also, does anyone need any old worn out VTA tires for the parking lot? I have another couple sets that am happy to share if you don't save your old ones. These worn out tires are perfect for the parking lot once they get scrubbed in.



I will be charging off of my 1:1 truck battery. I have a 4 station charger so as long as someone brings their cables They need, they can tap into my charger.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> 90 degrees on fresh new black sealed asphalt. Yeay!












I'm not looking forward to that part either. 

Can't race tonight. See you'uns on Sunday.


----------



## crispy

Have only run into one other high brow type that I know at zoobilation...

... Lanny


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm not looking forward to that part either.
> .


Agreed, I'm out. Have fun dudes, hope turnout is good


----------



## TEAM PBR

crispy said:


> Have only run into one other high brow type that I know at zoobilation...
> 
> ... Lanny


1 less butt to kiss


----------



## BadSign

I was planning to be there for micro racing, but it turns out I'm working (new pt job). Hope to catch another one this summer.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some comments/suggestions on asphalt parking lot racing.

*Comfort*
- If you get to the track early enough and setup a canopy, it will help keep the pavement in your pit area more comfortable if it is hot out.
- At the Hobbytown North location there is usually a breeze, so make sure to bring something to secure your canopy from moving.
- Stay hydrated. If you forgot to bring your own, Hobbytown North sells snacks and refrigerated beverages. There are also many retail food locations nearby.
- Don't forget head/eye/skin protection. 

*Power
*- If you don't have a generator/external power, you can run most 12v hobby chargers directly off an automotive starter battery or deep cycle battery. If you are using a starter battery, I would recommend unplugging the charger when it is not being used.
- If you are planning on running multiple vehicles, I would recommend charging batteries before arriving at the track. I've seen many racers not even bring a charger if they have enough batteries to race/practice with.

*Vehicle Setup
- *Temporary asphalt tracks will have a few bumps. If you are running a 1/10 touring car, I recommend raising the ride height to at least 7-8mm. I would also recommend putting a chassis protector on the bottom of the car to protect from scratches. A cheap alternative to retail chassis protection is duct tape. If you do use tape as protection, bring the roll with you so you can re=apply as needed.
- Depending on track prep, you may need to soften up your setup. However a vehicle setup for Indy RC Raceway should be a good starting setup for asphalt.
- There are commercial tire prep/traction compounds designed for asphalt racing. You can also use products like WD-40, Simple Green, and citrus based cleaners as "traction compound" when racing outside. Whatever tire prep you use, apply it well enough before your race/heat to allow it to soak into the tire and/or evaporate. Wet tires on asphalt = lack of control, so wipe off most/all excess compound before putting the car on the track.

----------

I've always had fun racing in a parking lot. The best part about racing outdoors is the spectators/kids cheering on their favorite cars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on racing VTA in the parking lot on Sunday. I am going to bring all my old VTA tires with me. While most of the fronts are pretty worn, they will work okay.

Anyone is free to use them for the day if they don't want to put any wear/tear on their own tires.


----------



## BadSign

Speaking of tire additives for asphalt, sunscreen can be very effective. You want a high lanolin content, usually something made for the face or babies.rub it in and let the tires bake in the sun. Can work very well with some standard additives as well.


----------



## crispy

I knew this Texas race would run late.

RollingChicane, I sent you a PM about tomorrow.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I knew this Texas race would run late.
> 
> RollingChicane, I sent you a PM about tomorrow.


PM Replied


----------



## RollingChicane

David L. - you have a PM


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

This past Friday night was the lightest turn out that I have seen in quite a while. We had 18 entries across 3 classes. We ran VTA, USGT and Slash. Ironically we had 2 new comers show up that I believe had a great time racing. So without any further delay, here is your recap......

*Track Layout*
Once again I didn't take pictures like I said I would so you will have to deal with my descriptions. Coming down the back stretch led to a full right side sweeper that wrapped about 6' - 8' onto the drivers stand portion of the track before curling into a 180° right hand turn with a 180° left hand switch back. There was a 4' straight leading to a 90° left hand chute that was 8' long with a 90° right hand turn with an 8' straight leading to a quick right / left / right chicane that when navigated correctly would put you on the back stretch in very short order to complete a lap. The track was very fun to drive and required skill to drive clean, consistent and quick. *I would give the layout a rating of 4 out of 5. *

*Slash*
This was a fun class to watch as 1 of the 2 new folks (Father & son team with the son performing driving duties) were in this class. Only 5 drivers entered Slashes with Shawn besting the field by a considerable amount. The battle for 2nd and 3rd was excellent between Robert and Zack. At the final buzzer, Shawn, Robert and Zack rounded out the podium. The Slash race was actually quite clean and entertaining to watch!

*USGT*
Despite only having 6 drivers field USGT cars, the competition was extremely tight. Total separation span of the field for fast lap was 0.3 with all but one car being 0.2. I was able to TQ but a first turn incident dropped me to last place with my work cut out for me. David was able to cleanly get away from the carnage and check out so by lap 3 it was apparent that the real battle was going to be for the second finishing position. Roughly 25% of the way through the race, Vincent, Rob and I were nose to tail slithering, lap after lap around the track with inches to spare between our cars. Multiple times the positions changes as bobbles and taps occurred. With 2 minutes to go, still in that same order, there was more cars than room and Rob came out on the losing end leaving a two car tandem fighting for the #2 spot. I was able to tuck under Vincent in a turn to get by and never look back. Meanwhile David was gone. He was so far ahead, rumor has it he pulled off to gas up his car only to remember that this one was electric and not nitro and STILL manged to finish first. I locked in the 2nd position and Vincent rounded out the podium. The real story is how close our times were. Check out the intervals between the #1 and #2 finishers, you won't find times much closer than this anywhere: 


Fast lap delta - 0.032 (Edge to David)
Top 5 delta - 0.010 (Edge to Nick)
Top 10 delta - 0.007 (Edge to Nick)
Top 20 delta - 0.001 (Edge to Nick)


*VTA*
7 drivers fielded the VTA heat which again provide for some crazy close competition with all drivers being within 0.2 seconds of each other. Vincent was TQ with my car in the Q2 spot and Shawn in the Q3 spot. At the sound of the tone, we were off. Vincent and I pulled away from the field early into the race. My setup was better early in the race and I was able to pressure Vincent until I was able to cleanly get by. I was able to stretch out almost a half track lead but as the race wore on, Vincent's car and set up began to shine through as he closed the gap, lap after lap. As the race ticked down, time was running out and at the stripe, I was able to hang on to the lead by a mere 0.6 seconds over the fantastic car and driving of Vincent. Shawn locked up the #3 spot to close out the podium. Similar to USGT race, the intervals were insanely close. Check these out as well:


Fast Lap delta - 0.017 (Edge to Vincent)
Top 5 delta - 0.012 (Edge to Vincent)
Top 10 delta - 0.005 (Edge to Vincent
Top 20 delta - 0.005 (Edge to Vincent)

Despite the small turnout, you can see that the competition was top notch which made for a great night of racing and a fun night of hanging out with everyone. Great job boys! See you this coming Friday.


----------



## RollingChicane

*2017 Hoosier RC Racers On Road Race*

Man oh man....what a day! I was blown away by the turnout we had on Sunday. I was expecting about 17 entries originally and then due to the heat, I received word that a few were dropping out. That left me hoping for a max attendance of 20 but expecting 15. Boy was I wrong.... We ended up with 40 entries for the day!! Aaron was the final entry into the Outlaw class to make an even 40, what an awesome showing for our first event!

*Track Layout*
We used the Hobbytown parking lot in an area that was relatively smooth for the most part. Most drivers bumped their ride height to anywhere from 6mm to 8mm. I personally ran my cars at 6mm with tape on the chassis and had no rubbing at all. The track was ~90 x 45 which is 50% wider than what we are use to at Indy RC Raceway. The track was fast and flowing and we could add a couple teeth of pinion for some really impressive speeds. The track was treated with grape soda which made for some surprisingly good traction. Check out pictures of the layout, a video and some great pictures of the event at the following link: https://www.facebook.com/HRCRacers/ Thanks to Scott for running the lenses!

*Slash*
Slash was a blast to watch with a fantastic battle between Chris, Shawn, Mike J and Gary. The track was large enough to allow for EXCELLENT Slash racing with room to pass cleanly. Heading into the Main, Mike J had to head home which left a great 3 way battle between Chris, Shawn and Gary. We ran an EIGHT minute Slash main and these guys used all 8 minutes to put on a fantastic show! Shawn and Chris traded positions back and forth several times. Gary found trouble and was in a deficit that he had to dig his way out of if he was going to be a contender at the end. As the clocked ticked away, the timing system said the top 2 guys needed to be worried. Gary was setting the fastest laps, lap after lap. As each of the top drivers found trouble independently, it opened the door for the fastest truck of Gary's to move in position to pounce. Shawn was his first victim, passing Shawn's truck as he laid helpless in the "turtle" position. Next up was Chris.... As Gary worked to run him down, Chris found trouble and Gary drove away. In the closing 45 seconds, Gary tried unsuccessfully to wreck himself and earned a bonus lap over the second place truck of Chris and the third place truck of Shawn. Super exciting race to watch boys!

*VTA*
Next up was VTA. Special call out to Aaron J for taking an impressive, legitimate TQ in VTA over tough competition. I'm not sure what chassis he was running, but he is a new top contender on asphalt! Shawn, Chris, Bob and Gary lined up close behind Aaron on the grid (amongst other good drivers as well). At the tone, all the cars were off with relatively little drama. Aaron was not shown a warm welcome to the top of the list as he was man handled (or car handled?) back to the #4 spot by the 2nd turn, all clean racing though. After the first couple laps were complete, Shawn was the clear leader with the rest of the field in tow. Aaron, Chris and Bob were all exchanging positions multiple times throughout the race. There was this white and green car (Cougar body which I was not a fan of, car might have even had yellow wheels on it too) that made the starting grid only by about 30 seconds as he hollared out to start the race without him. Let's see...I think his name was Brian S. Some guy that races a TC4 and is always helping to work on other peoples cars. You might know him if you race a lot...... Well this white and green car was working his way up through the field by mid race but the top guys didn't have to worry about him lurking behind them in the #5 spot, right? Meanwhile up front, Shawn was checked out and nobody was going to contend for the top spot. The real battle was 2nd through 4th (no need to worry about that 5th place car...) As Chris, Bob and Aaron continued to change spots, suddenly this 5th place car came up on the heated battle and not only came up behind them, but in one lap was ahead of them waving good bye!! What an impressive run for this ugly Cougar body with yellow wheels (Sorry Brian, I had to say it!!!) So the battle was for the 3rd spot as time was running out. I'm pretty sure if you listened closely, you could hear Bob C whisper under his breath, "No one is coming into my house and keeping me off the podium) as he pulled his belts down tight and wheeled his car for the last minute of the race. As the final buzzer sounded, Shawn brought home the win, Brian S in second, Bob C in third, Aaron (TQ) in fourth and Chris in 5th. What an awesome and entertaining race!! Killer job by all the drivers!

*Outlaw*
The Outlaw class was comprised of mostly new faces to me with the exception of Scott B. This was a neat class to watch with some big straightaway speed! The TQ spot was claimed by John D with Scott on the outside of row 1. Chris P, Kenn K and David C also fielded cars at the front of the field and would contend for the podium. Special shout out to Kenny K. for one of the best looking paint jobs on a McAllister Daytona Prototype Corvette that I have ever seen! He painted it himself as well. At the sound of the tone, John and Scott jumped away from the field and both exchanged the lead multiple times. Both of their cars were handling great. Scott would pull away in the infield but the HUGE speed of John would reel him in on the straight. I am not sure what happened but Scott would eventually fall victim to car failure during the race, handing an easy from that point on win to John. Kenny finished in the #2 spot with that fantastic paint job and Chris P. brought home the #3 spot with his car that was making its debut race! Great job to all drivers!

*USGT*
The fastest laps of the day belonged to the USGT cars. Surprisingly, the spec tires and asphalt worked really well (along with grape soda) and provided excellent traction. I was able to take TQ in the only class I actually ran with Reggio hot on my heals with Shawn, Aaron, Gary and Nathan in tow. My car was great early on but tended to fall off late in the runs. The 5 minute heats were short enough that I could hold off the "improving at the end of the race" charge of Reggio. The 8 minute main proved too much to hold off the hard charging Reggio who took the lead with about 1 minute to go and never looked back. I was comfortably in the #2 spot with the Shawn taking the #3 spot. (Shawn podium finished in every class he entered!!). Aaron finished in the 4th spot showing everyone he is the real deal and fielding GREAT cars on asphalt!!

*Buggy*
Next up was a buggy class. 3 drivers had buggies in their trunks and asked if they could run. Our motto is as long as we have 3 cars, we will make a class so John, David and Chris dropped buggies onto the track and put on a neat show. John had the best handling car out there followed by the bright orange machine of David and lastly the black and gray punisher machine of Chris. This class was entertaining to watch. Shout out to John for taking the win in both classes he entered.

*F1*
Last up was F1. 3 drivers had these cars which proved to be a bit of a handful on the asphalt track as we all ran the CRC tires. About 10% - 25% throttle was all that could be applied or else the car was doing an impression of a merry-go-round! Reggio showed everyone how it was done and had the best performing car out there with Nathan in hot pursuit. These cars looked awesome and was a crowd pleaser to watch but boy were they a handful. Shout out to Reggio for winning both classes he entered as well!


*Thank You*
Thanks to each and every racer for showing up and putting on a great event. We cranked through 40 entries in about 3.5-4.0 hours start to finish and that was with taking about 2 minutes to repair a damaged timing loop. It was a fast day that was made possible thanks to Bob C at Hobbytown! Not only did he arrange for use of the lot, he provided the timing system AND $5 coupons to Hobbytown!! If you are needing supplies, don't forget to use your coupon inside the store this week! 
Also thank you to everyone that helped before, during and after the event. I hesitate to name names as I am worried I will overlook someone (so if I do, please forgive me as I am typing all of this from memory!!). Thanks to Brian, Gary, David, Robert, John, Chris, Mike, Chris, Edison for your help before and/or after the race. I want to list Aaron separately as he deserves a special recognition of thanks. Aaron showed up at 8:30am and busted his backside helping us get set up and then stayed until the the last board was loaded at the end of the day. Aaron was there for probably 9+ hours on Sunday and worked hard to help make sure it was a success! Obvious thanks to Bob C and Hobbytown. None of this would have been possible without you and techincally I think you were there the longest of anyone! Lastly, Scott B was the brain trust behind the entire Hoosier RC Racers club and has done an impeccable organizing so many behind the scene as well as in front of the scene details all out of his passion for the hobby. You guys all did a great job and I can guarantee that we couldn't have done it without you all!

I'd consider our first Hoosier RC Racers event a huge smashing success!!! Next up, mark your calendars for the next race on June 24th which is the Big Ben Memorial Race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great event Nick! Thank you for working so hard on it. 

I was thinking it might be too "Hot in the Lot" to have fun. That turned out to not be the case. It was warm, but not bad. The breeze was nice to have except for those who had canopies damaged. 

Here is a photo of early morning set up. 









Nick's eye view of the race course from the timing table.









Racing underway!









Vintage Trans Am action. The Driver's Stand needs to be improved. We are working on that. Should have a flat bed trailer next time. Bringing a step stool was smart.









Brian took a turn at the microphone so that Nick could do battle in USGT.


----------



## crispy

A couple of those pictures tell me that Shawn is not a team player...


----------



## Crashing J

Sunday was my first time racing on asphalt and I can't wait for the next one! I really liked the much larger track and the challenges the bumps and other surface imperfections created while trying to keep a fast line. 

If you missed this event, you really missed out!

I literally drove the wheels off of my VTA car. They were in rough shape before the race. If anyone has a set of fronts they would be willing to sell let me know. They don't have to be new, just have fewer holes than mine currently do.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That pavement wears on them for sure. Just wait until the Big Ben Memorial. That's brushed concrete. Even harder on them and the wear is oval wear so it isn't even. 

Did you see the six-wheeler has been re-released by Tamiya? I always loved this car. Probably not competitive as a model, but cool. 










My Wolf WR1 isn't competitive either with the F103 chassis and special rear tires, but it looks so good on the track I don't want to change. I had a poster of this car on my wall in the late 70's. When I saw Tamiya made one, I had to have it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anyone going to Summit for their FINAL race?

I don't think I can, but if family plans change I would sure like to. Have really liked that track, their hobby shop and staff. Will sure miss it.


----------



## jkaetz

*Weight balance*

I know we want the left to right balance to be as close as possible but what about front to back? I'm working on a new body and checking weight as I go. I'd say about 65-70% of the weight is in the back.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

:lurk5:


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I know we want the left to right balance to be as close as possible but what about front to back? I'm working on a new body and checking weight as I go. I'd say about 65-70% of the weight is in the back.


I have no idea if it's right or wrong but my cars are really close to 40-45% front and 60-55% rear using 4 corner scales, springs and RIMS only (so the rubber contact patch doesn't skew it) Make sure you remove tweak before placing it on the scales as well.

I have heard of folks scaling their cars without the shocks on the car so they can get the true chassis weight balanced without factoring in spring preload, etc. I've never tried this approach however.

Also, I will elaborate a bit more on the rims vs. tires. I had a car that no matter what I did, I couldn't get the numbers to come out reasonable at all. I posted a question on the "other" forum and a member told me to scale it with rims only as sometimes the rubber contact patch will cause weird readings. I didn't think there was any merit in that suggestion but went on ahead and did it and found out sure enough, the rubber tires were giving me weird readings. The rims only allowed me to scale it accurately on each corner. 

I'll also throw out there that I then re-scaled the car with brand new tires and observed the readings I expected. For some reason, the worn out rubber tires were giving me weird readings so be aware!


----------



## RollingChicane

Not that I want to help you TC7.1 owners out because you all are already too much competition with your cars, but...... Reflex Racing RSD just released a pretty slick looking pitch control system for the TC7.1. Figured I'd throw it out there incase you guys had not seen it yet.


----------



## jonesy112

jkaetz said:


> I know we want the left to right balance to be as close as possible but what about front to back? I'm working on a new body and checking weight as I go. I'd say about 65-70% of the weight is in the back.


What class of car are you scaling?

I know my TC was pretty close to 50/50 front to back and side to side, within about 15 grams or so. I don't remember exactly what the VTA was, but i don't think the front to back split was far from that. 

Scaling with the tires on can make a huge difference, as tires wear there builds a larger air gap between the rubber and foam insert that can affect the readings. I always scaled with either set up wheels, or brand new tires. Also, make sure you weight each wheel individually, you would be surprised how different weights can be from one tire/rim to the next. 

I never scaled with the shocks removed, but I did alway make sure my shock collars were at the same height at all four corners. If they are at the same height and you are significantly off on the scale readings, either the car is not statically balanced correctly or you have tweak somewhere in the car. (or the shocks are built to different lengths)


----------



## davidl

Rchcane, u'r 2 late


----------



## jkaetz

I have new things to try now. I was measuring my VTA car through the tires and shocks.


----------



## jmickle11

*Still looking at options...*

Hello,
I wasn't able to make it down this weekend to watch the races but of course I have more questions! I'm still on the fence with a touring car and I'm also considering smaller scale. What are the Tuesday crowds like? I'm seriously thinking about the Losi Mini 8ight-DB when it comes out. Looks like a pretty versatile rig that you can run 1/10 wheels/tires on.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> Rchcane, u'r 2 late


Am I going to get to see one in person?!?!


----------



## BadSign

jmickle11 said:


> Hello,
> I wasn't able to make it down this weekend to watch the races but of course I have more questions! I'm still on the fence with a touring car and I'm also considering smaller scale. What are the Tuesday crowds like? I'm seriously thinking about the Losi Mini 8ight-DB when it comes out. Looks like a pretty versatile rig that you can run 1/10 wheels/tires on.


The biggest class- 2 heats this week- is the LaTrax Rally car. If you want a cheap, slow spec class, that's the one

There is a 1/14 losi rally car class. I don't recommend it as the cars are highly susceptible to traction rolling. We had 3 last night.

Next in speed is the 1/18 TC class. Any 1/18 chassis, with a tc body, any tire, any motor, 2S max. There were 3 last night.

Fastest is the "flat tracker" buggy class. The dromidas and losi are the most popular chassis. Motor and tire choice is open, 2S max. There were none last night. Several people have them, just don't seem to want to get then out.

Again, I'd recommend just stopping by the track on a Tuesday night. Of course with summer here the numbers are down, but that's typical.


----------



## RollingChicane

jmickle11 said:


> Hello,
> I wasn't able to make it down this weekend to watch the races but of course I have more questions! I'm still on the fence with a touring car and I'm also considering smaller scale. What are the Tuesday crowds like? I'm seriously thinking about the Losi Mini 8ight-DB when it comes out. Looks like a pretty versatile rig that you can run 1/10 wheels/tires on.


If you want a car that you are guaranteed to be able to run every week, VTA is the way to go. We run VTA every Friday night and it was the largest class on Sunday as well. Most major events in our surrounding states run VTA as well. 

Just as Bad Sign recommended, you should stop by the track on Tuesday night, Friday night and Saturday morning before you decide on which class to run.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I have new things to try now. I was measuring my VTA car through the tires and shocks.


I'll drop my VTA and USGT on the scales tonight or tomorrow and post my corner weights for comparison.


----------



## jmickle11

RollingChicane said:


> If you want a car that you are guaranteed to be able to run every week, VTA is the way to go. We run VTA every Friday night and it was the largest class on Sunday as well. Most major events in our surrounding states run VTA as well.
> 
> Just as Bad Sign recommended, you should stop by the track on Tuesday night, Friday night and Saturday morning before you decide on which class to run.


I need to stop by. I like the idea of the smaller scale but sounds like your 1/10 classes are the way to go. Does anyone remember the track up on Post Rd. near Pendleton Pike? I ran there in the 80s when most of us had the RC 10. All we did was change setup and bodies. Might run oval wed nights with full bodies and then buggies outside on Saturday all with the same chassis. Lot of fun!


----------



## hobbyten

If your thinking of a Latrax Rally car I have one for sale here on swap and sell. 105 bucks with bearings and lipo.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I'll drop my VTA and USGT on the scales tonight or tomorrow and post my corner weights for comparison.


I bet those are way underweight!>:surprise:


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> I bet those are way underweight!>:surprise:


I have my USGT car down to 720g and I'm running boost along with a 3S battery and you are still out running me!!!!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I have my USGT car down to 720g and I'm running boost along with a 3S battery and you are still out running me!!!!


Now wait a minute. So you conceded fast lap to me but said the 5 lap, 10 lap and 15 lap data showed you faster than me. Even though I won by 2 laps, how am I out running you?>:x


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I'll drop my VTA and USGT on the scales tonight or tomorrow and post my corner weights for comparison.


Jason - both my VTA car and USGT car are 51% rear / 49% front on the scales. 

With new tires
WITHOUT body

Edit - just weighed both cars with the body and distribution did not change. Also discovered that with my new (to this chassis) body is 30g heavier so my VTA car was sitting at 1484 on Friday. 

#diet30g


----------



## CPW

Grrr... I was dusting off the VTA car to bring it out this Friday, and had a battery die!

Nice Trinity 100C, stored properly at half charge, not connected. Went to charge it and got a low voltage warning. 1.7 volts. Dang it!

Hmm... Does Doug have any nice 6000ish mah, 100ish C batts in stock I wonder? Ugh.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Grrr... I was dusting off the VTA car to bring it out this Friday, and had a battery die!
> 
> Nice Trinity 100C, stored properly at half charge, not connected. Went to charge it and got a low voltage warning. 1.7 volts. Dang it!
> 
> Hmm... Does Doug have any nice 6000ish mah, 100ish C batts in stock I wonder? Ugh.


Charge it as a Nicad for about 10 min and it will come back. It's happened to me before. Just keep going 10 min at a time until it takes a charge as a lipo.


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> Charge it as a Nicad for about 10 min and it will come back. It's happened to me before. Just keep going 10 min at a time until it takes a charge as a lipo.


10 min or 10 seconds?

When i have bumped batteries back to life i usually only hit them with the nice setting for 30-40 seconds before they will take a charge as a lipo


----------



## RollingChicane

jonesy112 said:


> 10 min or 10 seconds?
> 
> When i have bumped batteries back to life i usually only hit them with the nice setting for 30-40 seconds before they will take a charge as a lipo


I've hit them for 10+ minutes! Maybe that's not the best but it has worked AND I've never met the friendly firefighters yet. Well, technically that's not true. Our dog got stuck in a table and they came and cut her out....

Anyway, Chuck, maybe hit it for 30-40 sec at a time. I don't want to be responsible for you burning down your house!


----------



## CPW

Nick with the batt save! It did not occur to me to try that.

I hit it with half an amp for 10 minutes to get back to 6ish volts. Back in LiPo mode.

Thanks!


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> If you want a car that you are guaranteed to be able to run every week, VTA is the way to go. We run VTA every Friday night and it was the largest class on Sunday as well. Most major events in our surrounding states run VTA as well.
> 
> Just as Bad Sign recommended, you should stop by the track on Tuesday night, Friday night and Saturday morning before you decide on which class to run.


Good advice right there. Know before you spend.


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> I've hit them for 10+ minutes! Maybe that's not the best but it has worked AND I've never met the friendly firefighters yet. Well, technically that's not true. Our dog got stuck in a table and they came and cut her out....
> 
> Anyway, Chuck, maybe hit it for 30-40 sec at a time. I don't want to be responsible for you burning down your house!


Thats good to know if i ever come out of retirement. Here i was getting all nervous after 45 seconds.......


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Grrr... I was dusting off the VTA car to bring it out this Friday, and had a battery die!
> 
> Nice Trinity 100C, stored properly at half charge, not connected. Went to charge it and got a low voltage warning. 1.7 volts. Dang it!
> 
> Hmm... Does Doug have any nice 6000ish mah, 100ish C batts in stock I wonder? Ugh.


I know this is too late but you just have to get it up above ~2.8 - 3 volts/cell before a charger in lipo mode will charge it. I've resurrected batteries before by simply charging in NiMh mode at the 1C rate until the voltage comes up, then stop the charger and put it in lipo mode. Usually doesn't take but a minute or so to get it back to 3 volts/cell. As long as you don't overcharge above 4.2 volts/cell you're not in any danger of fireworks.


----------



## RollingChicane

Call out to everyone out there..... We need a good showing tomorrow night. If you have cars, bring them out! VTA, USGT, Slash, Euro Truck, F1, 21.5.TC, Outlaw(?).....Bring them out!

Speaking of Euro trucks....I bought and build mine and haven't been able to run it yet. If you have one, let's plan to run them on Friday night. I just want to run one heat and then I'll gladly let someone else run it for the 2nd heat and main if anyone is interested.

We had a fairly light showing last week and this weekend is showing a lot of rain so make your plans now to be there tomorrow night!


----------



## RollingChicane

*USVTA Southern Nationals*

Heads up to everyone out there.....USVTA Southern Nationals is being held in Nashville September 21-24. I know of a few of us that are signed up (JW, CaptainJack/Steve/Scott B and myself). There are only a few spots left so if you are wanting to go, get signed up NOW before it sells out! It's $30 per class (I'm running VTA and USGT) and there are nearly 50 entries in VTA and 40 in USGT so there will be lots of different skill levels represented. There is a FREE Jr. VTA class if you bring your kid, so that is pretty cool too!

Don't miss out on this race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's an article on the 2013 Southern Nats. Its a little dated, but you can see the track area. Scroll down on the page and there's a lot of photos from that 2013 event:

All-American Muscle on Display at 2013 USVTA Southern Nationals! -










Cool thing is you are with a bunch of RC nuts all weekend. Myron runs a fun event too. They have a Concours Contest as well. That's a beauty contest for the best looking cars of the day!


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> Call out to everyone out there..... We need a good showing tomorrow night. If you have cars, bring them out! VTA, USGT, Slash, Euro Truck, F1, 21.5.TC, Outlaw(?).....Bring them out!
> 
> Speaking of Euro trucks....I bought and build mine and haven't been able to run it yet. If you have one, let's plan to run them on Friday night. I just want to run one heat and then I'll gladly let someone else run it for the 2nd heat and main if anyone is interested.
> 
> We had a fairly light showing last week and this weekend is showing a lot of rain so make your plans now to be there tomorrow night!


What happened to the talk of getting new carpet? I thought it was going to happen when the attendance went down during the summer.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> What happened to the talk of getting new carpet? I thought it was going to happen when the attendance went down during the summer.


 Wow, I totally forgot about that. Haven't heard anything in several months.


----------



## RollingChicane

David L - do you have a CRC kingpin I can buy off you tomorrow?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> David L - do you have a CRC kingpin I can buy off you tomorrow?


1/12 or 1/10? actually I have both. I think I have you covered.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> 1/12 or 1/10? actually I have both. I think I have you covered.


It is part number 3228 (1/10 I think)


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> What happened to the talk of getting new carpet? I thought it was going to happen when the attendance went down during the summer.


Doug was talking about it last week or the week before. Judging by what he was saying, I think it would happen this summer


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Heads up to everyone out there.....USVTA Southern Nationals is being held in Nashville September 21-24. I know of a few of us that are signed up (JW, CaptainJack/Steve/Scott B and myself). There are only a few spots left so if you are wanting to go, get signed up NOW before it sells out! It's $30 per class (I'm running VTA and USGT) and there are nearly 50 entries in VTA and 40 in USGT so there will be lots of different skill levels represented. There is a FREE Jr. VTA class if you bring your kid, so that is pretty cool too!
> 
> Don't miss out on this race!


I did it. I'm surprised the wife Is letting me go, but I'm signed up and paid. Is there anyway you cool kids will allow me to pit near you?


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I did it. I'm surprised the wife Is letting me go, but I'm signed up and paid. Is there anyway you cool kids will allow me to pit near you?


Fosho!! I'll PM Myron in the morn and get you added to our table!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Heads up to everyone out there.....USVTA Southern Nationals is being held in Nashville September 21-24. I know of a few of us that are signed up (JW, CaptainJack/Steve/Scott B and myself). There are only a few spots left so if you are wanting to go, get signed up NOW before it sells out! It's $30 per class (I'm running VTA and USGT) and there are nearly 50 entries in VTA and 40 in USGT so there will be lots of different skill levels represented. There is a FREE Jr. VTA class if you bring your kid, so that is pretty cool too!
> 
> Don't miss out on this race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So far, my hope of making it to Summit tomorrow for their final race is intact (of course the day is still young). If so, I won't be racing tonight. Summit has always been a little too far to drive for me except for special races, but once there, its been a lot of fun. Its that drive home that's the tough one.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Fosho!! I'll PM Myron in the morn and get you added to our table!


Confirmed that all of our Indy RC drivers are pitting together!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Figured I'd see more Indy guys here. Capt'n Jack and Steve are here too. The Chicago guys of course.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Summit in Ft. Wayne is a great place, on occasion when we were in Ft. Wayne we would stop and spend some dough on wheels, tires, etc and everyone was always super nice. It's unclear the actual reason Summit is shutting down but hopefully will open again somewhere soon possibly halfway between Ft. Wayne and Indy making it less of a drive for those of us who don't want to spend 2-3 hours on a round trip, for me that was the only negative of Summit, outside of that it was a kick ass facility.

Personally I could never justify the trip with Indy RC and JCP less than 20 minutes from our house vs the other things I can be doing with my family and friends locally. 

Good luck to Summit crew, I know from the likes of Steger, Jonesy and a few other Indy Locals that made the trip to race from week to week that you will be missed if you do not open up in another facility.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Breaking news… 

John Steger takes home 1st place in both the USGT A Main and the VTA A Main at the Final Race at Summit RC Raceway! 

A fun day of racing for everyone. Sure was great while it lasted.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Final Race ever at Summit RC Raceway ... VTA A-Main!


----------



## Crashing J

Nick you have a pm.


----------



## RollingChicane

​


Crashing J said:


> Nick you have a pm.


PM Replied!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Learn from my mistake!*

Anytime I screw something up with my car that someone might be able to use and avoid the same mistake, I try to post it out here for everyone. May not apply to anyone but if it helps one person than its worth posting!

So my VTA car was really good on Friday night and I managed to TQ. Before the main, it was noticed that there might be a bit of bumpsteer in the car. I needed to add a couple spacers to cure it but the ball stud wasn't long enough. No biggie because I had a fancy Avid racing Titanium ballstud in my spare parts from my USGT car. I swapped an extra 2mm of spacers on the longer ballstud and popped on the ballcup, tossed the car on the track expecting to take home the #1 spot over the awesomely fast car of Chris M.

Much to my surprise, the car was terrible. It wouldn't drive in a straight line no matter what I did. It was pretty much undriveable and you had to steer it back to center. That my friends, doesn't make for a fun car to drive!

I tore into the car on Saturday and quickly found that the servo was not returning to home to varying degrees both left and right. I assumed it was the servo after checking the servo saver and didn't dig anymore and started pricing out what it was going to cost me. I was looking over the car again and realized that with the servo saver off the car, the front wheels were staying nice and straight and not flopping around like they should be. After I popped off the ballcups that were attached to the ballstuds I just replaced it became crystal clear what just happened (along with a set of micrometers to confirm)....

My other car uses Xray ball cups along with the Titanium ballstuds. Those ballstuds measure 4.90MM. The ballstuds I removed with the stock ballcups measure 4.77 (we'll round to 4.8MM). Than tiny difference of 0.1MM was enough to create enough bind to keep the servo from returning to the home position. For you Imperial folks out there, that is .004" I never would have though that .004 would be enough to bind up a servo, but it was very difficult to move by hand! 

So, learn from my stupidity and know that even 0.1MM of a difference on a ballstud/ballcup can cause you a problem!! I'm just glad it was a cheap fix and I didn't have to buy a new servo. 

Next Friday Mr. Monday.....Next Friday I will avenge my ballstuds...... (does that sound kinda weird.......I meant in more in a villainous way, not a creepy way......)


----------



## davidl

So, I think this coming Fri is BIO weekend. Is that correct? Can anyone catch the WHITE team? Is anyone else going to show up to compete in this since it is pretty much decided?


----------



## TEAM PBR

I don't believe a representative from team pink will be in attendance unless bad weather cancels other plans. Hopefully they get enough to have a race


----------



## jkaetz

davidl said:


> So, I think this coming Fri is BIO weekend. Is that correct? Can anyone catch the WHITE team? Is anyone else going to show up to compete in this since it is pretty much decided?


The 30th is the last Friday in June so we have another week. Mathematically if White gets no points, Yellow wins, and gets the TQ point (13 points), White would be bumped to 2nd. If White got no points, Black takes the win, and the TQ point they would tie White. It will primarily be a race for the 2 - 6 place I believe.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> The 30th is the last Friday in June so we have another week. Mathematically if White gets no points, Yellow wins, and gets the TQ point (13 points), White would be bumped to 2nd. If White got no points, Black takes the win, and the TQ point they would tie White. It will primarily be a race for the 2 - 6 place I believe.


Team red is racing for honor!!!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Bio race is Friday - June 30th, last Friday of the month like it has always been from the beginning starting back about 6 months ago.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Team red is racing for honor!!!!


According to the math Team Red could still claim 6th place!


----------



## cwoods34

*RUMMAGE SALE*
(late spring cleaning)

I have a lot of random RC stuff that I need to clear out. I'll bring it with me on Friday. 

Items include chargers, pit goodies, power supplies, random electronics, a setup station, etc. I also have a Racer's Edge hauler bag I need to part with.

_*Lowball me with cash and it's probably yours.*_

I also have some stuff I don't need that I can literally give away.

I have a Futaba 4PKS (2.4ghz) for sale. It'll include a hard case, a LiFe pack, and 2 RECEIVERS. Asking *$250 OBO*

There's a GIANT bag of assorted but not sorted (mostly TC) rubber tires. All are usable. It weighs 30lbs. I guarantee you'll have enough to practice and race with for a year. *$50 OBO*

Transponder that works. *$50 OBO*

ORCA VXX speed control including a USB link and programmer box. Best ESC I've ever used.* $100 OBO*


Thanks


----------



## microed

Cody Woods you have a PM.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is Saturday morning if anyone wants to come out and play! It sounds like Rockin' Bob is going to be able to set us up with a timing system. The Central Indiana Quarter Midget Association has AMB transponders, but their system doesn't seem to talk to our equipment. At least last year we couldn't get it to work. Don't bring your best tires. The concrete is hard on them. Gear up though, you can go for max speed! I plan to get there at 7:15 or so. They were talking last night about where to park us, so when you arrive, just tell them you with the RC racers and they will direct you. 

Here are photos from last year if you want to get an idea of the size. We only had an hour and a half to run last year. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1048396241957277.1073741839.679181468878758&type=1&l=5e6607d761


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We did an online poll to see what classes people wanted to run. This is the response so far. VTA is a given. So don't worry about that one!

Click here if you want to vote: https://poll.fbapp.io/big-ben-memorial-race-what-classes-to-run


----------



## cwoods34

Not showing any PMs.... try again....


----------



## microed

cwoods34 said:


> Not showing any PMs.... try again....


Tried again.


----------



## RollingChicane

Friday night is approaching! I'm looking forward to getting my cars on the track tomorrow and having some fun. I took some time this week to rebuild the dampeners on my USGT car and replace the spur that I blew out at the start of the main on Friday. I also got my F1 car put back together thanks to David L. providing an "out of stock" part to me. Get your stuff charged up and ready to go boys!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> This is Saturday morning if anyone wants to come out and play! It sounds like Rockin' Bob is going to be able to set us up with a timing system. The Central Indiana Quarter Midget Association has AMB transponders, but their system doesn't seem to talk to our equipment. At least last year we couldn't get it to work. Don't bring your best tires. The concrete is hard on them. Gear up though, you can go for max speed! I plan to get there at 7:15 or so. They were talking last night about where to park us, so when you arrive, just tell them you with the RC racers and they will direct you.
> 
> Here are photos from last year if you want to get an idea of the size. We only had an hour and a half to run last year. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1048396241957277.1073741839.679181468878758&type=1&l=5e6607d761


Big thanks to Scott for heading up this event. I will be MIA Saturday and Sunday so I won't be able to make it out. Looks like we should have a good turn out for the oval so bring out your speed demons and get dizzy!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bob Cordell has offered to set up the HT timing system. We are going to get out there early to do that. As for classes, VTA is a given. Anything else that shows up with 3-4. Outlaws are still in high demand and now 4x4 trucks too. I'm also going to bring a Slash and Stadium Truck. My son did burn up an ESC last year. I think because it was wide open all the way around. An old Novak.


----------



## cwoods34

microed said:


> Tried again.


Replied!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you missed Cody's Traveling RC Bargain Bonanza last night, well, I'm just sorry for you. Thanks for the good deals and freebies Cody!

We had a light showing last night. Still, we had two heats of VTA one heat of USGT and one heat of on road Slash. 

If any of you are waiting on shirts ordered for the Hoosier RC Racers club, I had them with me last night, and will have them with me today at the big Ben Memorial Race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Friday night....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Big Ben Memorial Race was a BIG time! We had great weather and much higher speeds this year as everyone geared up for max. What a blast! More photos on the club Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/HRCRacers


----------



## Crashing J

Does anyone have a setup station they are wanting to sell?

Although my VTA acrobatics were very entertaining, it's something I would like to avoid in the future. Jason showed me just how handy a setup station is in preventing such issues.


----------



## jonesy112

Crashing J said:


> Does anyone have a setup station they are wanting to sell?
> 
> Although my VTA acrobatics were very entertaining, it's something I would like to avoid in the future. Jason showed me just how handy a setup station is in preventing such issues.


I know Cwoods34 had one for sale there on friday, I'm not sure if he sold it or not but you may want to message him to check.


----------



## Crashing J

jonesy112 said:


> I know Cwoods34 had one for sale there on friday, I'm not sure if he sold it or not but you may want to message him to check.


Thanks!

Cwoods34, you have a PM!


----------



## Crashing J

I found these batts from SMC. Does anyone have any experience with these and are they legal for VTA and USGT? 



True Spec Extreme 7.4V 6000mAh 190 Amps/150C 5mm Inboard


----------



## microed

Not really a big fan of oval RC racing, but I would like to say I had a blast racing stock Slash at the Big Ben memorial race yesterday. Had a great battle with team Monday and got edged by Mike at the finish by .08 seconds after our 8 minute main. I wish we could race there more than once a year.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I found these batts from SMC. Does anyone have any experience with these and are they legal for VTA and USGT?
> 
> 
> 
> True Spec Extreme 7.4V 6000mAh 190 Amps/150C 5mm Inboard


Their disclaimer worries me.... these are the packs I'd recommend for the price range. I have multiple of these. 

https://www.fantomracing.com/products.php?cat=2-Cell+Li-Po+Battery+Packs&filter=6000


----------



## jkaetz

Crashing J said:


> I found these batts from SMC. Does anyone have any experience with these and are they legal for VTA and USGT?
> 
> 
> 
> True Spec Extreme 7.4V 6000mAh 190 Amps/150C 5mm Inboard





RollingChicane said:


> Their disclaimer worries me.... these are the packs I'd recommend for the price range. I have multiple of these.
> 
> https://www.fantomracing.com/products.php?cat=2-Cell+Li-Po+Battery+Packs&filter=6000


I have run my SMC 5000 mAh factory spec back to back with my Trinity 5000 mAh HV VTA battery and gotten identical lap times. I think either of those options would be fine. I figured the SMC disclaimer was for people who bash with the batteries and might not take care of them. In VTA I doubt we're drawing much more than 5C(25 Amps) peak from the batteries. 6000 mAh is the max for VTA right now. They upped it from 5000 last August.

Of note, even if you have a battery that an be charged to 8.7 volts, it must only be 8.4 at the time you place the car on the track. AKA, don't charge it above 8.4 even though it can handle it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few weeks back I got a chance to drive/work on Team PBR's CRC F1. I want to say thanks for getting the chance to drive it. After making a few minor adjustments to the diff and front suspension, I got the car to have a predictable on-power push. I was able to get my fast laps within a few tenths of Jeremiah and Reggio. With a bit more setup work, I'm sure I could find a few more tenths. 

Hopefully there will be a good F1 turnout this Friday so Tony will get a chance to try it out.


----------



## TEAM PBR

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A few weeks back I got a chance to drive/work on Team PBR's CRC F1. I want to say thanks for getting the chance to drive it.


There's a better chance than not I'll be at the Hancock county fair or another one elsewhere around the state this Friday unless it rains even more than this last friday, but if you'd like to run the car again I can make sure it is there on Friday.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A few weeks back I got a chance to drive/work on Team PBR's CRC F1. I want to say thanks for getting the chance to drive it. After making a few minor adjustments to the diff and front suspension, I got the car to have a predictable on-power push. I was able to get my fast laps within a few tenths of Jeremiah and Reggio. With a bit more setup work, I'm sure I could find a few more tenths.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a good F1 turnout this Friday so Tony will get a chance to try it out.


Brian - If we run F1 this Friday, you are welcome to run my car. I want to try and run Euro Truck if any show up and 3 classes are my limit. I believe I have my F1 handling very good but I know the motor is lacking. I'll score a new 25.5 motor next month and then hopefully have a decent car.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

This past weekend seemed to fly by and in the rear view mirror is another Friday night. The turn out was small again with 3 classes with representation. VTA, USGT and Slash entries pooled together to create 15 rubber tire, MAH consuming carpet rockets of fun.

*Track Layout*
If all goes well, there will (finally) be a picture attached to this posting at the bottom. The track was an 8 turn true road course but left a decent amount of carpet un-utilized to the right of the drivers stand. The track was also not very "passing friendly" so it was easy for a slower driver to hold the field behind them unless the chrome horn was used or the driver let the faster car through. When faced with an open track ahead of you, the layout was fun to drive. All in all, I would give this layout a rating of 3 out of 5 stars simply due to no passing zones.

*Slash*
Three drivers showed up to race Slash. The good news is they all three could automatically podium finished. The bad news is the Steger/Woods/Jonesy team Slash was so fast, it somehow took first, second and third even though it was only one truck. That thing was FLYING. That team Slash needs to run again when Chris, Shawn and Gary are there to see how it compares to the typical top finishers. I'm predicting that the SWJ racing Slash just might be the best of the best Slash that I've ever seen. By FAR the fastest..... I'm throwing down the challenge to all you Slash drivers. Let's have a shoot out to see who has the baddest Slash around!

*USGT*
Six drivers placed these "fastest class of the night" carpet rockets onto the track on Friday. Pretty much every driver is a regular at this point so we all know the competition very well. In the heats, the top 4 cars were all within 0.1 second of each other for pretty much every timing interval. I took the win in the first heat only to see David and Jason throw down a killer second heat to take the TQ and 2Q spot along with Rob P. making a fantastic run and locking up the 4Q spot. In the main, David had his car on "kill" and was taking no prisoners. He jumped out to an early lead leaving the real battle between Jason, myself and Rob. As I mentioned above, there was pretty much no passing zones on the track so you pretty much had to wait for someone to bobble to get by. Eventually I would make my way to the second spot and tried to reel in the AE TC7.1 / RSD prepped machine of David but it was a futile cause. David drove flawlessly and brought home the win by 4 seconds over my car and Jason eeked out a win over Rob to take the third spot. Great night of racing and shout out to all the drivers for driving well. David has done a great job getting his car figured out, Jason made a change to instantly put his car in contention and Rob is getting more wheel time with his A700 and is capable of winning in USGT as well as VTA. Great Job guys!

*VTA*
9 drivers started the night in VTA. Again, the SWJ racing team took turns running the A700 shaft drive machine and place it on the pole with Jason, myself and Rob in tow. Steger took the wheel for the main at the sound of the tone. The top 4 drivers were nose to tail and even door to door multiple times in the first two laps. The track was unforgiving for passing and the drivers followed the same mantra (all in fun though). There was a lot of beating and banging going on as positions changed. I managed to get spun 90° and t-boned which ended my night with a wiped out sensor board in my motor. That allowed me to watch the main unfold. Jason was able to take the lead and never looked back. Rob locked up the second spot in VTA. I can't recall who finished third so sorry to whoever rounded out the podium. I'm going to say I THINK it was Brian S in third and Steger in 4th but I didn't get pics. Sorry guys.

This coming week is the BIOS week and I think Team Red is running away with the victory so all the rest of you will be battling for second and lower. I'd really like to see a great turn out this coming week so make plans to be there! See ya all on Friday.


----------



## davidl

RChicane - I didn't use the RSD version as I am having motor issues in it. So I used the all TA version with their metal chassis plate. Steger told me Friday night that my car would be awesome by the main and he was right. The only thing that could have made it falter was the driver.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> RChicane - I didn't use the RSD version as I am having motor issues in it. So I used the all TA version with their metal chassis plate. Steger told me Friday night that my car would be awesome by the main and he was right. The only thing that could have made it falter was the driver.


Your car (and driving) is spot on. You are going to be hard to beat, week to week!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> Your car (and driving) is spot on. You are going to be hard to beat, week to week!


So, your car is running better lines and is fast in every way. I take it that you like the drag brake and will continue to refine it from week to week?


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> So, your car is running better lines and is fast in every way. I take it that you like the drag brake and will continue to refine it from week to week?


I will say that the car is able to take tighter lines with the drag brake (30%) and it seems a bit easier to drive but I felt like I was loosing too much corner speed. I have been reducing the drag brake each run and I'm down to 10% again and that combination set my fastest lap and all averages. I do like the larger sway bars and thicker diff fluid change though. I think that enables the car to maintain better control at the rear of the car. I'm going to try some roll center changes this week and see if it moves me in the right direction. You were 0.03 - 0.05 quicker than me in the main for each Avg increment and when divided across the whole race, you averaged 0.07 faster than me the whole race. I had one lap where I had to check up for another car and follow for a couple turns, other than that, I had a really clean race. I think if you would have had a bobble it would have been REALLY close. And, I HOPE that I can find a little extra something in the car to close that tiny gap and give you a run for your money!

Did you change anything from the first heat to the main?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I will say that the car is able to take tighter lines with the drag brake (30%) and it seems a bit easier to drive but I felt like I was loosing too much corner speed. I have been reducing the drag brake each run and I'm down to 10% again and that combination set my fastest lap and all averages. I do like the larger sway bars and thicker diff fluid change though. I think that enables the car to maintain better control at the rear of the car. I'm going to try some roll center changes this week and see if it moves me in the right direction. You were 0.03 - 0.05 quicker than me in the main for each Avg increment and when divided across the whole race, you averaged 0.07 faster than me the whole race. I had one lap where I had to check up for another car and follow for a couple turns, other than that, I had a really clean race. I think if you would have had a bobble it would have been REALLY close. And, I HOPE that I can find a little extra something in the car to close that tiny gap and give you a run for your money!
> 
> Did you change anything from the first heat to the main?


Lowered motor timing slightly.


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane or IndyHobbies, can one of you post the summer outdoor schedule again?

My summer weekend calendar is filling up and I need to get these on the calendar if I'm going to be able to play.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> RollingChicane or IndyHobbies, can one of you post the summer outdoor schedule again?


On-road asphalt races:
*
July 20th* - Lucas Oil Raceway - late afternoon/evening race at USAC Hall of Fame Classic (Working on details with USAC. Yes, its a Thursday evening)
Link to the event we would be a part of: Rich Vogler/USAC Hall of Fame Classic
*August 6th* - Hobbytown USA North
*August 20th* - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies
*September 10th* - Hobbytown USA

*Note: You do not have to be a part of the Hoosier RC Racers club to participate. Members are free, non-members are $10. All funds go towards club expenses. We are an Indiana non-profit.


----------



## RollingChicane

Friday is coming quickly! Its a BIOS race so I'd assume we would have a good turnout. Hopefully we can get our numbers up and field a good number of cars this week.

I'd really like to see 3 heats of VTA, 2 Heats of USGT and F1. I'm hearing of quite a few 21.5TC cars being built and we've been allowing Outlaw cars to run in this class as well so it wouldn't surprise me if we have a full heat of 215.TC's as well. Slash is always a given. What about Euro trucks; Where did this class go?? Anybody going to run these this week or is best to wait until the follow week due to BIOS?


----------



## RollingChicane

I think I can get away a few hours earlier than normal this Friday. If Doug would be willing to open the doors a couple hours earlier, any body else interested in more track time this week?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I think I can get away a few hours earlier than normal this Friday. If Doug would be willing to open the doors a couple hours earlier, any body else interested in more track time this week?


He typically opens at 3PM on BIO nights.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> He typically opens at 3PM on BIO nights.


Excellent!! I'll be there close to 3:00pm then.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

What are the specifics of building and running in the 21.5 TC class?


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> What are the specifics of building and running in the 21.5 TC class?


21.5 ROAR legal motor
Blinky ROAR ESC
Open battery but must be 8.40v max
1350g min
Jacob Blue premounts

We have let Outlaw cars run in this class as well to boost numbers.


----------



## Troy Carter

RollingChicane said:


> 21.5 ROAR legal motor
> Blinky ROAR ESC
> Open battery but must be 8.40v max
> 1350g min
> Jacob Blue premounts
> 
> We have let Outlaw cars run in this class as well to boost numbers.


Is 21.5 TC taking off and replacing 17.5 down here?


----------



## davidl

Troy Carter said:


> Is 21.5 TC taking off and replacing 17.5 down here?



Hi Troy. I wouldn't say it is taking off, but it sort of has replaced the 17.5 TC class. These cars are faster than 17.5TC from two years ago. Some guys like to have a different tire and body than USGT. So that is where it came from. We don't have a tire rule but Jaco Blue is the choice of many. I personally run my second USGT car in this race with proper body and tires. We don't run it every week so check ahead if you plan to come down.


----------



## jkaetz

Troy Carter said:


> Is 21.5 TC taking off and replacing 17.5 down here?


17.5 has never seemed to be very popular here. Given the small size of the IndyRC track, I believe the feeling is that 17.5 is a bit fast. The 21.5 gives people a new body/tire choice and lighter car to work with than USGT plus another TC class to run along with VTA and USGT.


----------



## Troy Carter

I'm good with 21.5 TC. Really, I'm wondering why more places don't run that or even 25.5 TC which is so much easier to drive than 17.5 TC at most indoor tracks.

I'll keep it in mind in case I can make it down there.


----------



## RollingChicane

Troy Carter said:


> I'm good with 21.5 TC. Really, I'm wondering why more places don't run that or even 25.5 TC which is so much easier to drive than 17.5 TC at most indoor tracks.
> 
> I'll keep it in mind in case I can make it down there.





jkaetz said:


> 17.5 has never seemed to be very popular here. Given the small size of the IndyRC track, I believe the feeling is that 17.5 is a bit fast. The 21.5 gives people a new body/tire choice and lighter car to work with than USGT plus another TC class to run along with VTA and USGT.





davidl said:


> Hi Troy. I wouldn't say it is taking off, but it sort of has replaced the 17.5 TC class. These cars are faster than 17.5TC from two years ago. Some guys like to have a different tire and body than USGT. So that is where it came from. We don't have a tire rule but Jaco Blue is the choice of many. I personally run my second USGT car in this race with proper body and tires. We don't run it every week so check ahead if you plan to come down.


I actually really like 21.5TC. The Jaco Blue tire is the preferred tire for the class so that it doesn't turn into a tire war and someone is running Sorex 24's and wearing out tires in one run. We are typically pretty laid back and will let almost anything run in this class within reason. One of the reasons I like this class is specifically because of the Jaco Blue tires. Out of the package they are excellent and seem to last quite a while too. I am still running a set I purchased a couple years ago and ran down in Columbus and now in 21.5TC. The tires are WAY better than the USGT tires and provide enough grip that it probably covers up a lacking set up so it makes a lot of different chassis and set ups feel really good to the driver. With a "not as good chassis" and a "not as good motor", I can easily be .1-.2 faster in 21.5TC than I am in USGT. Definitely a fun class to drive and I'd like to see the class grow.

I'd love to have an identical chassis to USGT so I could use my 21.5TC as a test mule. THAT would be cool! Hmmmm......I might have to go used car shopping now.......


----------



## regets ama

VTA last Friday:

B Main was three cars, two advancing to the A main. I asked for all three to be A main runners instead but told we wouldn't have enough marshal? I'd suggest we run all three competitors unless they simply don't want to run in the A main.

speaking of B main, rollingchicane JR is quite the racer! he knows how to get passed and how to pass with mature courtesy beyond his age. kudos to him and his coach. It'd be something if some of our "veterans" could practice the same discipline a well.


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> VTA last Friday:
> 
> B Main was three cars, two advancing to the A main. I asked for all three to be A main runners instead but told we wouldn't have enough marshal? I'd suggest we run all three competitors unless they simply don't want to run in the A main.
> 
> speaking of B main, rollingchicane JR is quite the racer! he knows how to get passed and how to pass with mature courtesy beyond his age. kudos to him and his coach. It'd be something if some of our "veterans" could practice the same discipline a well.


Thank you for the compliments on my son. He does a pretty good job. He needs to steer the car a lot smoother instead of sharp jerky movements but he gets better each week! He was only .4 off the fast times in VTA and when I drove his car, I could only better his time by .2 so he isn't too far off!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New Team Associated app: AE Garage by Associated Electrics, Inc. https://appsto.re/us/58fmjb.i

That's the one for iPhone. They have an android version too. 

Helpful? Dunno. We'll see. I haven't used it yet. I'll let you know if it's helpful. If it's just a app that sends you promotional advertising (Dunkin Donuts) then I will delete it.


----------



## RollingChicane

I confirmed that Doug WILL be opening up at 3:00pm today. I'll be there close to 3:00pm to test and tune my VTA car.


----------



## RollingChicane

I will put on my best PR hat and be as tactful as possible while still getting the point across. Hear goes my rant....

*Flame On*

What in the world is going on with Friday night bashing? The past month has been the worst month of racing that I think I have ever experienced at Indy RC Raceway. When the Slash heats are more clean than VTA and USGT, something is wrong. Everyone has purchased speed and is capable of running quick laps but as the money left our wallets, it seems that the ability to race clean left our track. VTA and USGT have become a matter of survival at this point. Survival from lap cars, survival from close racing and survival from the fastest cars. I'm lumping myself in this rant as I know I have gotten into the back of a couple cars over the past few weeks so I'm pointing the finger at myself in this rant as well. 

I'm tired of leaving the track with one or both cars out of commission and dropping $20-$40 per week just to fix what was trashed for no good reason lately.  I know this is racing and I know that sometimes "rubbing and wrecking" is going to happen. That is a given and honestly, that is OK. What I am sick and tired of is the ridiculous bashing for no reason that is taking place as well as watching people drive completely out of control trying to stay ahead of clearly faster cars. 

Here's the deal: Quit trying to go from 5th to first in the first or second turn. Just because you can go full trigger to the corner, doesn't mean you can actually get through the corner. Both heats in VTA, I (along with others) got punted in the first or second turn. The second heat and the main in USGT, I was needless wiped out, the later of the two wrecks wiped out the entire front end of my car. I was able to finish one out of 3 races in USGT due to getting wiped out. I'm tired of it and it is going to ruin our racing and turn people away. 

Where did the respectful driving go? What happened to waiting when you wipe people out on accident? Just because you might be better in one turn on the track than someone else, it doesn't mean you should drive through them. If your car takes several laps to come in, quit trying to hold off a clearly better car and drive out of control loose just to take them out on lap one or two. Come on guys, this isn't hard to figure out! We race for FUN. At the end of the night, there are no trophies, prizes or dollars (except for BIOS - I think team red clearly won this series....) to take home. Quit driving like your life depends on it and be respectful and create some fun racing. I'd rather finish 5th and have a fun clean race then finish 1st in an ugly bash-fest.

If you are a driver that is turning notably slower laps than most other cars, that is OK. You have every right to be on the track and the only way to get better is to keep running and turning laps. Don't shy away from continuing to run. The thing to remember, whether you are a new racer or seasoned racer, when a faster car comes up on you, they are probably coming up quicker than you might think. It's my opinion that the slower car should move out of the racing line in a controlled manner. Please don't try and race a top car that is a full second or more faster than you. Most fast cars slow WAY down for a corner. Pretty much any driver can drive way too deep into the corner and take out a much faster car. Also, if/when you move out of the way, don't try to be Jeff Gordon and pull back to within 1mm of the bumper of the guy you just let past, nothing good is going to come from that. You can afford to let off the throttle for .2 seconds and let the fast car go cleanly.

Ranting probably won't fix anything by itself, so here are a couple things that I would suggest to bring back some clean racing.... 

*Starting grid*

We need between 24" and 36" between each car as they are lined up. One of the VTA heats last night we were probably 12" apart. That is just asking for trouble. Is there an "official" distance for a VTA line up that any knows? For USGT, I'd like to see 4' between rows. Lining up 12" off the guys bumper in front of you is just going to cause a pile up on the first lap. Although you might lose 3' at the sound of the buzzer, I guarantee you the overall first lap or two result for 90% of the cars will be better and the quality of racing will be 10x better.

*Multiple Heats*

I could care less how many cars we have in a heat so long as they are reasonably close in times. Putting all 9 cars in one heat last night wasn't a good decision and it seems that is the "norm" lately. It isn't fun trying to guess where a car that is 7 laps down is going to swerve to and at the same time, I can't imagine that it would be fun for lap cars to constantly be getting out of the way of faster cars. I'd rather see a B main with 4 cars of similar speed and no bump up than cramming 9 cars that are WAY different in lap times into one heat. I would have to think it would be more fun for the slower cars, give them cleaner racing with more actual on-throttle time as well as be better for the faster cars

*Driver Courtesy*

Some of you guys are AWESOME racers. You would rather wreck yourself or NOT take a spot that you could than to get into someone. I really enjoy racing with you guys! Here is a good example: Chris came up to me after one of the heats and apologized for hitting my car which sent my battery flying. Truth is, my car got turned by another driver and I was sitting 90 degrees on the track when he smoked me. It was not his fault at all but he still apologized for it. I apologized to him for being there sideways for him to hit. Point is, he was courteous enough to apologize for hitting me even though it wasn't his fault. I know when he and I race (along with others as well) we are going to have a good clean race and if we do tangle, because we are so close in times, we wait for the other driver if there is a wreck. 

Others have a "win or die" attitude on the track and you will do anything to not let someone pass. I'm OK with hard racing and not giving up a spot, but when someone cleanly gets to the inside of you, you have got to stop beating fenders with folks to try and keep ahead. This is for fun! I'd rather quit racing than continue on how it has been lately because it is no longer fun and getting way too expensive to fix cars after every night of racing. 

And while I'm at it...... I know for a fact that some folks on Friday night are charging batteries past the 8.40V limit. Some of you have told me yourself you are doing this. Others are not running in blinky mode. There is at least one VTA car that is riduculously under weight. KNOCK IT OFF! Its crazy to think we should have to tech due to purposeful cheating at our weekly Friday night fun racing. 

OK, I imagine that I have probably managed to tick just about everybody off at this so i will stop my rant!

*Flame Off *

I'd honestly welcome any feedback out there, whether positive or negative. Any input for ideas, suggestions, etc that would make racing better, I'd love to hear it. If you want to tell me I'm an idiot and the biggest offender of everything I just typed, feel free (although I do try my best to race clean and apologize if I get into someone). If you think I'm way off basis, tell me that too. We all have a different perspective and often my opinion of myself is usually biased and probably not 100% accurate!

Also, feel free to roast me, I would expect it after the above post. I won't take it personal and I don't mean anything I said above as personal. I enjoy hanging out with everybody at the track when we are in the pits. Now the track....that might be another story!! >


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone hear anything about any new carpet yet?


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> I will put on my best PR hat and be as tactful as possible while still getting the point across. Hear goes my rant....
> 
> *Flame On*
> 
> What in the world is going on with Friday night bashing? The past month has been the worst month of racing that I think I have ever experienced at Indy RC Raceway. When the Slash heats are more clean than VTA and USGT, something is wrong. Everyone has purchased speed and is capable of running quick laps but as the money left our wallets, it seems that the ability to race clean left our track. VTA and USGT have become a matter of survival at this point. Survival from lap cars, survival from close racing and survival from the fastest cars. I'm lumping myself in this rant as I know I have gotten into the back of a couple cars over the past few weeks so I'm pointing the finger at myself in this rant as well.
> 
> I'm tired of leaving the track with one or both cars out of commission and dropping $20-$40 per week just to fix what was trashed for no good reason lately. I know this is racing and I know that sometimes "rubbing and wrecking" is going to happen. That is a given and honestly, that is OK. What I am sick and tired of is the ridiculous bashing for no reason that is taking place as well as watching people drive completely out of control trying to stay ahead of clearly faster cars.
> 
> Here's the deal: Quit trying to go from 5th to first in the first or second turn. Just because you can go full trigger to the corner, doesn't mean you can actually get through the corner. Both heats in VTA, I (along with others) got punted in the first or second turn. The second heat and the main in USGT, I was needless wiped out, the later of the two wrecks wiped out the entire front end of my car. I was able to finish one out of 3 races in USGT due to getting wiped out. I'm tired of it and it is going to ruin our racing and turn people away.
> 
> Where did the respectful driving go? What happened to waiting when you wipe people out on accident? Just because you might be better in one turn on the track than someone else, it doesn't mean you should drive through them. If your car takes several laps to come in, quit trying to hold off a clearly better car and drive out of control loose just to take them out on lap one or two. Come on guys, this isn't hard to figure out! We race for FUN. At the end of the night, there are no trophies, prizes or dollars (except for BIOS - I think team red clearly won this series....) to take home. Quit driving like your life depends on it and be respectful and create some fun racing. I'd rather finish 5th and have a fun clean race then finish 1st in an ugly bash-fest.
> 
> If you are a driver that is turning notably slower laps than most other cars, that is OK. You have every right to be on the track and the only way to get better is to keep running and turning laps. Don't shy away from continuing to run. The thing to remember, whether you are a new racer or seasoned racer, when a faster car comes up on you, they are probably coming up quicker than you might think. It's my opinion that the slower car should move out of the racing line in a controlled manner. Please don't try and race a top car that is a full second or more faster than you. Most fast cars slow WAY down for a corner. Pretty much any driver can drive way too deep into the corner and take out a much faster car. Also, if/when you move out of the way, don't try to be Jeff Gordon and pull back to within 1mm of the bumper of the guy you just let past, nothing good is going to come from that. You can afford to let off the throttle for .2 seconds and let the fast car go cleanly.
> 
> Ranting probably won't fix anything by itself, so here are a couple things that I would suggest to bring back some clean racing....
> 
> *Starting grid*
> 
> We need between 24" and 36" between each car as they are lined up. One of the VTA heats last night we were probably 12" apart. That is just asking for trouble. Is there an "official" distance for a VTA line up that any knows? For USGT, I'd like to see 4' between rows. Lining up 12" off the guys bumper in front of you is just going to cause a pile up on the first lap. Although you might lose 3' at the sound of the buzzer, I guarantee you the overall first lap or two result for 90% of the cars will be better and the quality of racing will be 10x better.
> 
> *Multiple Heats*
> 
> I could care less how many cars we have in a heat so long as they are reasonably close in times. Putting all 9 cars in one heat last night wasn't a good decision and it seems that is the "norm" lately. It isn't fun trying to guess where a car that is 7 laps down is going to swerve to and at the same time, I can't imagine that it would be fun for lap cars to constantly be getting out of the way of faster cars. I'd rather see a B main with 4 cars of similar speed and no bump up than cramming 9 cars that are WAY different in lap times into one heat. I would have to think it would be more fun for the slower cars, give them cleaner racing with more actual on-throttle time as well as be better for the faster cars
> 
> *Driver Courtesy*
> 
> Some of you guys are AWESOME racers. You would rather wreck yourself or NOT take a spot that you could than to get into someone. I really enjoy racing with you guys! Here is a good example: Chris came up to me after one of the heats and apologized for hitting my car which sent my battery flying. Truth is, my car got turned by another driver and I was sitting 90 degrees on the track when he smoked me. It was not his fault at all but he still apologized for it. I apologized to him for being there sideways for him to hit. Point is, he was courteous enough to apologize for hitting me even though it wasn't his fault. I know when he and I race (along with others as well) we are going to have a good clean race and if we do tangle, because we are so close in times, we wait for the other driver if there is a wreck.
> 
> Others have a "win or die" attitude on the track and you will do anything to not let someone pass. I'm OK with hard racing and not giving up a spot, but when someone cleanly gets to the inside of you, you have got to stop beating fenders with folks to try and keep ahead. This is for fun! I'd rather quit racing than continue on how it has been lately because it is no longer fun and getting way too expensive to fix cars after every night of racing.
> 
> And while I'm at it...... I know for a fact that some folks on Friday night are charging batteries past the 8.40V limit. Some of you have told me yourself you are doing this. Others are not running in blinky mode. There is at least one VTA car that is riduculously under weight. KNOCK IT OFF! Its crazy to think we should have to tech due to purposeful cheating at our weekly Friday night fun racing.
> 
> OK, I imagine that I have probably managed to tick just about everybody off at this so i will stop my rant!
> 
> *Flame Off *
> 
> I'd honestly welcome any feedback out there, whether positive or negative. Any input for ideas, suggestions, etc that would make racing better, I'd love to hear it. If you want to tell me I'm an idiot and the biggest offender of everything I just typed, feel free (although I do try my best to race clean and apologize if I get into someone). If you think I'm way off basis, tell me that too. We all have a different perspective and often my opinion of myself is usually biased and probably not 100% accurate!
> 
> Also, feel free to roast me, I would expect it after the above post. I won't take it personal and I don't mean anything I said above as personal. I enjoy hanging out with everybody at the track when we are in the pits. Now the track....that might be another story!! >


I can't speak for most weeks at IndyRC, but I have been to a ton of tracks around the country, and seen what works and doesn't work, so here are some general suggestions (and maybe a specific example of two)

First off, the starting grid needs to be on the longest straight, no matter where it is according to the loop. Last night, the grid should have been right in front of the drivers stand. the longer straight gives not only more room to spread out the field, but time for guys to get going before the corner. If that is not available, grid up going around a corner. I have seen even IFMAR world grids that end up turning around a corner to get the spacing right. 

Also, the start grid should never funnel into a 180, or anything close to a 180. The delta of speed reached from p1 to p8 going into that 180 nearly always leads to a pile up as each car on the grid is going faster than the one in front of it. 

Side by side grids very rarely work either. It works much better to Stagger them inside/outside. There should also be a minimum of 3-4 feet between in staggered row, and between the cars in the row themselves. A proper ten car grid easily takes up 60 plus feet of track space. 

Lastly, the rule of thumb is usually one less car on the track than the seconds it takes the class to circuit the lap. For example, I believe GT was in the 7 second range last night. That should be a 6 car max for the heat/main size then. it gives guys room to race without being an angry pack of just waiting for carnage.


----------



## crispy

I have pushed and pushed for wider spacing on starts forever now. To no avail.

What is the point of qualifying P1 if the guy in eighth is 20' behind you. 

Personally, I'd put them eight feet apart. But that's just me.


----------



## RollingChicane

Jonesy - excellent points and thank you for your input. You and one or two others probably have more extensive experience with other tracks than all of us combined. 

Gary - I'm in agreement with you. I even specifically said last night that we need to space out 4' in GT. 

I'd like to keep getting feed back from others and if we are all in agreement, I'll talk with Doug. I'm certain he will be ok with it if we all are. 

It will only make for better racing for everyone.


----------



## CPW

RChicane, as a self proclaimed "king of the C main" ? I agree with you about breaking up groups into at least a B main.

I always try to drive clean and will get out of a faster car's way first and foremost. When attendance is light and it's me and 7 A main-ers, it's no fun hugging the outside wall all night.

That said, why the hell is my car so far off the pace? I'm really frustrated with VTA lately. I've put a lot into this car and it should be a contender, I would think. Perhaps one of you pros can drive it and tell me that my driving is just that bad. If so, great, I'll practice and stick with it.

#frustrated #lettingYouPass ?


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> RChicane, as a self proclaimed "king of the C main" ? I agree with you about breaking up groups into at least a B main.
> 
> I always try to drive clean and will get out of a faster car's way first and foremost. When attendance is light and it's me and 7 A main-ers, it's no fun hugging the outside wall all night.
> 
> That said, why the hell is my car so far off the pace? I'm really frustrated with VTA lately. I've put a lot into this car and it should be a contender, I would think. Perhaps one of you pros can drive it and tell me that my driving is just that bad. If so, great, I'll practice and stick with it.
> 
> #frustrated #lettingYouPass ?


Hey Chuck - You do a GREAT job making sure you don't cause any issues! I'll be more than happy to help you with your car any time I'm there. Just give me a shout. I'll bring my retired VTA car which is still very capable of winning and let you or anyone else drive it so you can also compare the feel of that car vs. your own. I'm positive we can get your car competitive!


----------



## CPW

Thanks Nick. I would like to drive a different car, actually. I hear people talking about 1mm changes, whereas I feel like I can make 5mm changes (as a figure of speech) and have to ask myself if I can even feel it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The only thing that I can add here goes back to the days of RCAR. The race director there always told new/slow drivers (like me) to "hold your line and let the faster cars wait until a good point to go around you". That is a different approach than what I often hear at Indy RC. At Indy RC the expectation seems to be that the lead car be given plenty of room by the slower/less experienced drivers. I don't think that's a realistic expectation for club racing. 

When faster drivers expect slower drivers to "pull over slightly" or pull out of the way, that is often asking too much. You assume we have the skill to do that type of maneuver, without wrecking our own car. The slower drivers (like me) are often just doing the best we can to get around the track and not hit the wall. We cannot drive as accurately as the top drivers, and sometimes our cars are not handling well enough to do those subtle maneuvers you find easy to do.

We usually know that the leader is coming up behind us, but there is not much that we can do about it. If we were good enough drivers to just slide over a few inches to allow you to pass, we would probably be winning races ourselves. Still, at Indy RC, I have often pulled my car out of the way so the leaders can easily pass. That often causes my car some damage too ($$) due to hitting the wall or boards. 

Its really neat when we have a full heat of really experienced drivers with similar handling cars going at it. But that's just not realistic for club racing I don't think. I know I stopped racing USGT for several months because I felt like I was always in the way. I know for a fact that we have lost drivers permanently because they don't come back due to feeling like they are in the way when they race.

I think the solution to last nights situation would have been to have multiple heats (A, B, C) to match driver skill levels. Unfortunately, attendance was such that it wasn't practical. When we mix skill levels in the same heat, there is going to be some chaos. Just is.


----------



## CPW

Honest question... If I am in contention for, let's say, 4th place, and #1 and #2 come up behind me, do I pull over and lose ground on #3 and #4? Or hold my line and drive hard?

Fwiw, there is a difference between cleanly letting people by (or not,) and being out of control. IMHO.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> I will put on my best PR hat and be as tactful as possible while still getting the point across. Hear goes my rant....
> 
> *Flame On*
> 
> What in the world is going on with Friday night bashing? The past month has been the worst month of racing that I think I have ever experienced at Indy RC Raceway. When the Slash heats are more clean than VTA and USGT, something is wrong. Everyone has purchased speed and is capable of running quick laps but as the money left our wallets, it seems that the ability to race clean left our track. VTA and USGT have become a matter of survival at this point. Survival from lap cars, survival from close racing and survival from the fastest cars. I'm lumping myself in this rant as I know I have gotten into the back of a couple cars over the past few weeks so I'm pointing the finger at myself in this rant as well.
> 
> I'm tired of leaving the track with one or both cars out of commission and dropping $20-$40 per week just to fix what was trashed for no good reason lately. I know this is racing and I know that sometimes "rubbing and wrecking" is going to happen. That is a given and honestly, that is OK. What I am sick and tired of is the ridiculous bashing for no reason that is taking place as well as watching people drive completely out of control trying to stay ahead of clearly faster cars.
> 
> Here's the deal: Quit trying to go from 5th to first in the first or second turn. Just because you can go full trigger to the corner, doesn't mean you can actually get through the corner. Both heats in VTA, I (along with others) got punted in the first or second turn. The second heat and the main in USGT, I was needless wiped out, the later of the two wrecks wiped out the entire front end of my car. I was able to finish one out of 3 races in USGT due to getting wiped out. I'm tired of it and it is going to ruin our racing and turn people away.
> 
> Where did the respectful driving go? What happened to waiting when you wipe people out on accident? Just because you might be better in one turn on the track than someone else, it doesn't mean you should drive through them. If your car takes several laps to come in, quit trying to hold off a clearly better car and drive out of control loose just to take them out on lap one or two. Come on guys, this isn't hard to figure out! We race for FUN. At the end of the night, there are no trophies, prizes or dollars (except for BIOS - I think team red clearly won this series....) to take home. Quit driving like your life depends on it and be respectful and create some fun racing. I'd rather finish 5th and have a fun clean race then finish 1st in an ugly bash-fest.
> 
> If you are a driver that is turning notably slower laps than most other cars, that is OK. You have every right to be on the track and the only way to get better is to keep running and turning laps. Don't shy away from continuing to run. The thing to remember, whether you are a new racer or seasoned racer, when a faster car comes up on you, they are probably coming up quicker than you might think. It's my opinion that the slower car should move out of the racing line in a controlled manner. Please don't try and race a top car that is a full second or more faster than you. Most fast cars slow WAY down for a corner. Pretty much any driver can drive way too deep into the corner and take out a much faster car. Also, if/when you move out of the way, don't try to be Jeff Gordon and pull back to within 1mm of the bumper of the guy you just let past, nothing good is going to come from that. You can afford to let off the throttle for .2 seconds and let the fast car go cleanly.
> 
> Ranting probably won't fix anything by itself, so here are a couple things that I would suggest to bring back some clean racing....
> 
> *Starting grid*
> 
> We need between 24" and 36" between each car as they are lined up. One of the VTA heats last night we were probably 12" apart. That is just asking for trouble. Is there an "official" distance for a VTA line up that any knows? For USGT, I'd like to see 4' between rows. Lining up 12" off the guys bumper in front of you is just going to cause a pile up on the first lap. Although you might lose 3' at the sound of the buzzer, I guarantee you the overall first lap or two result for 90% of the cars will be better and the quality of racing will be 10x better.
> 
> *Multiple Heats*
> 
> I could care less how many cars we have in a heat so long as they are reasonably close in times. Putting all 9 cars in one heat last night wasn't a good decision and it seems that is the "norm" lately. It isn't fun trying to guess where a car that is 7 laps down is going to swerve to and at the same time, I can't imagine that it would be fun for lap cars to constantly be getting out of the way of faster cars. I'd rather see a B main with 4 cars of similar speed and no bump up than cramming 9 cars that are WAY different in lap times into one heat. I would have to think it would be more fun for the slower cars, give them cleaner racing with more actual on-throttle time as well as be better for the faster cars
> 
> *Driver Courtesy*
> 
> Some of you guys are AWESOME racers. You would rather wreck yourself or NOT take a spot that you could than to get into someone. I really enjoy racing with you guys! Here is a good example: Chris came up to me after one of the heats and apologized for hitting my car which sent my battery flying. Truth is, my car got turned by another driver and I was sitting 90 degrees on the track when he smoked me. It was not his fault at all but he still apologized for it. I apologized to him for being there sideways for him to hit. Point is, he was courteous enough to apologize for hitting me even though it wasn't his fault. I know when he and I race (along with others as well) we are going to have a good clean race and if we do tangle, because we are so close in times, we wait for the other driver if there is a wreck.
> 
> Others have a "win or die" attitude on the track and you will do anything to not let someone pass. I'm OK with hard racing and not giving up a spot, but when someone cleanly gets to the inside of you, you have got to stop beating fenders with folks to try and keep ahead. This is for fun! I'd rather quit racing than continue on how it has been lately because it is no longer fun and getting way too expensive to fix cars after every night of racing.
> 
> And while I'm at it...... I know for a fact that some folks on Friday night are charging batteries past the 8.40V limit. Some of you have told me yourself you are doing this. Others are not running in blinky mode. There is at least one VTA car that is riduculously under weight. KNOCK IT OFF! Its crazy to think we should have to tech due to purposeful cheating at our weekly Friday night fun racing.
> 
> OK, I imagine that I have probably managed to tick just about everybody off at this so i will stop my rant!
> 
> *Flame Off *
> 
> I'd honestly welcome any feedback out there, whether positive or negative. Any input for ideas, suggestions, etc that would make racing better, I'd love to hear it. If you want to tell me I'm an idiot and the biggest offender of everything I just typed, feel free (although I do try my best to race clean and apologize if I get into someone). If you think I'm way off basis, tell me that too. We all have a different perspective and often my opinion of myself is usually biased and probably not 100% accurate!
> 
> Also, feel free to roast me, I would expect it after the above post. I won't take it personal and I don't mean anything I said above as personal. I enjoy hanging out with everybody at the track when we are in the pits. Now the track....that might be another story!! >


Oh yeah, all this from the guy who parked me on the brick in VTA and turned my USGT car 90 degrees up on two wheels and then drove off. :jest: (For clarity, the previous statement is sarcastic and in jest. I know text does not translate sarcasim well. Nick is a very good driver and will do is best to not make contact with another.)

I too must give an apology to the Yellow VTA driver from the B-Main. I was coming up to lap him and made terrible decisions twice which resulted in crashing both of us twice. I think us faster drivers must stop trying to push our way through the field when we come up to a slower car. Yes we'll lose some of our lead as the cars behind us catch up but I think that's part of racing. For those of you still getting started in the hobby please don't be discouraged, we all started out there. My best advice is simply to drive the racing line. Don't try to slow down on a strait to help a faster car past you, just maintain your line until you are comfortable taking a wide corner. Also don't feel obligated to make immediate and abrupt jumps out of the way, you'll upset the handling of your car and make it more difficult for the faster car to predict where you'll be. The final advice I would give is for everyone, the brakes are your friend! I can't count the number of times I've been run over from behind because I was checking up for a car in front of me. This usually ends in me pointing the wrong way after it is all over.

It is fun to try and race side by side or trade positions in turns but it is very easy to go from looking like a rock star to broken parts. My general rule is that I will hold you behind me if it's for position but if you get beside me I will let you go. If another car is way faster than me, I won't even bother to try and hold them up. It's too easy to bump and take both cars out than to just give up the position and keep racing. If you want to follow the faster car after they get by just be careful that you don't run them over going into a turn because they slowed down and you didn't. If you slow down with them, it may even help your lap times.

If we were to scale up speed, we're pushing these cars as fast as a nascar on an oval through a road course. There isn't much reaction time to go from side by side or nose to tail to bump/crash/disaster. Part of racing is knowing when to just let someone go. 




RollingChicane said:


> *Starting grid*
> 
> We need between 24" and 36" between each car as they are lined up. One of the VTA heats last night we were probably 12" apart. That is just asking for trouble. Is there an "official" distance for a VTA line up that any knows? For USGT, I'd like to see 4' between rows. Lining up 12" off the guys bumper in front of you is just going to cause a pile up on the first lap. Although you might lose 3' at the sound of the buzzer, I guarantee you the overall first lap or two result for 90% of the cars will be better and the quality of racing will be 10x better.


I like it. I fear it might still turn into a race for the first corner though as everyone tries to make up the perceived extra distance. Reaction times for the start buzzer probably play into this but more space would likely help here too. I would suggest a different start tone with multiple chimes before the start chime so that everyone can gauge the timing. It works for drag racing.



RollingChicane said:


> *Multiple Heats*
> 
> I could care less how many cars we have in a heat so long as they are reasonably close in times. Putting all 9 cars in one heat last night wasn't a good decision and it seems that is the "norm" lately. It isn't fun trying to guess where a car that is 7 laps down is going to swerve to and at the same time, I can't imagine that it would be fun for lap cars to constantly be getting out of the way of faster cars. I'd rather see a B main with 4 cars of similar speed and no bump up than cramming 9 cars that are WAY different in lap times into one heat. I would have to think it would be more fun for the slower cars, give them cleaner racing with more actual on-throttle time as well as be better for the faster cars


I do like the idea of breaking the heats more by lap times than numbers. I know when I started out I had a lot of fun racing slower cars but that gets difficult if you're always getting out of the way for people who are faster than you. It would certainly be a more authentic racing feel IMO.



RollingChicane said:


> *Driver Courtesy*
> 
> Some of you guys are AWESOME racers. You would rather wreck yourself or NOT take a spot that you could than to get into someone. I really enjoy racing with you guys! Here is a good example: Chris came up to me after one of the heats and apologized for hitting my car which sent my battery flying. Truth is, my car got turned by another driver and I was sitting 90 degrees on the track when he smoked me. It was not his fault at all but he still apologized for it. I apologized to him for being there sideways for him to hit. Point is, he was courteous enough to apologize for hitting me even though it wasn't his fault. I know when he and I race (along with others as well) we are going to have a good clean race and if we do tangle, because we are so close in times, we wait for the other driver if there is a wreck.
> 
> Others have a "win or die" attitude on the track and you will do anything to not let someone pass. I'm OK with hard racing and not giving up a spot, but when someone cleanly gets to the inside of you, you have got to stop beating fenders with folks to try and keep ahead. This is for fun! I'd rather quit racing than continue on how it has been lately because it is no longer fun and getting way too expensive to fix cars after every night of racing.


I will only add that another driver courtesy is to stay off the throttle while your car is in need of/being marshaled. Nothing is worse then trying to marshal a car only to get a burnt finger because someone couldn't wait another .2 seconds to hit the throttle.



RollingChicane said:


> And while I'm at it...... I know for a fact that some folks on Friday night are charging batteries past the 8.40V limit. Some of you have told me yourself you are doing this. Others are not running in blinky mode. There is at least one VTA car that is riduculously under weight. KNOCK IT OFF! Its crazy to think we should have to tech due to purposeful cheating at our weekly Friday night fun racing.


This is just disappointing if this is happening. Please don't do it. All we're racing for is bragging rights anyway. Let's make sure we have a reason to brag.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good thing Indy RC doesn't depend on this thread for business.

There needs to be a drivers meeting and tech everynight. Too often many scratch their head and wonder how they are getting ran down and beat when they run smooth and pretty much incident free but other cars are clanking boards, driving a sloppy line and getting marshaled but still posting top three's or even wins. Tech must happen to insure fair play, people cheat, I don't know why but they do. Without fear of tech and threat of penelty or being asked to leave it only ramps up and gets worse. 

I've seen tech at all sorts of RC events and seen guys laugh and fight over their cars being underweight, too low, not in blinky, etc with some going as far as laughing and ranting how it's only toy cars. Over the years, many people on this thread (logged in or trolling) that have come and gone have been guilty of everything that is being vomited out today.

Tech has to be enforced EVERY NIGHT. The easiest way is just tech the winner of each A main cause if anyone is cheating then laying back to get second, third, etc so they don't have to be teched is an IDIOT.

If you are knowingly cheating in anyway to win at anything, ESPECIALLY a toy car you are an IDIOT, a hugh, gingantic, beyond epic proportions IDIOT.

It takes three to make a class now and when I make it back Bombers is coming with me (rule sheets and all) and we will all be running the same everything, there will be tech and lots of laughing out loud and ridiculing of anyone who gets busted!

Just bashing with my friends, Toy Cars.


----------



## RollingChicane

Jason - if I got into you in any class last night I apologize. I don't think I did and if I did, it is likely due to being pushed into you from behind. I got wiped out on the first lap of EVERY race last night and I didn't cause it so if you say I got into you, I believe you BUT I can honestly say I don't think I drove into you on my own!


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> Good thing Indy RC doesn't depend on this thread for business


I think the point of this discussion is to help improve the experience and business of Indy RC so if we resolve issues it is a win IMO!


----------



## jonesy112

CPW said:


> Honest question... If I am in contention for, let's say, 4th place, and #1 and #2 come up behind me, do I pull over and lose ground on #3 and #4? Or hold my line and drive hard?
> 
> Fwiw, there is a difference between cleanly letting people by (or not,) and being out of control. IMHO.


Honestly, in my opinion, yet you are. And here is the reasoning behind this. 

You let the top two know where you are going to run wide (take it at the end of the straight), they know your plan, you know your plan, and all runs smooth. You run wide , let 1 and 2 go by, tuck in behind them (most you have lost is a 4-5 tenths) and keeping digging to catch third. Worst case scenario, in a few laps when they catch p3, they do they same and the gap between you and p3 is the same, or less because you learned a few things from the leaders. Now you and 3 can resume your race. (Best case scenario, 3 refuses to run wide, 2 is pressuring 1, 1 makes an ambitious pass on 3 because he can't wait due to the pressure from 2, and 3 ends up getting in an incident. Now you are p3, and better off than before you started)

Talking on the driver stand does help....A TON!!!


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> RChicane, as a self proclaimed "king of the C main" ? I agree with you about breaking up groups into at least a B main.
> 
> I always try to drive clean and will get out of a faster car's way first and foremost. When attendance is light and it's me and 7 A main-ers, it's no fun hugging the outside wall all night.
> 
> That said, why the hell is my car so far off the pace? I'm really frustrated with VTA lately. I've put a lot into this car and it should be a contender, I would think. Perhaps one of you pros can drive it and tell me that my driving is just that bad. If so, great, I'll practice and stick with it.
> 
> #frustrated #lettingYouPass ?


Also happy to help Chuck. You're more than welcome to send my car around the track to see how it compares. Before you go beating your setup to death, I have to suggest one of the new 25.5 motors from Motiv, TSR, or Fantom. The novak motors had to be spun up to crazy RPM to get power out of them. The newer motors do not. I ran my Motiv with the timing backed down and a 3.76 gear ratio last night. It was coming off the track around 140 and had the fast lap in heat 2 and the main.



CPW said:


> Honest question... If I am in contention for, let's say, 4th place, and #1 and #2 come up behind me, do I pull over and lose ground on #3 and #4? Or hold my line and drive hard?
> 
> Fwiw, there is a difference between cleanly letting people by (or not,) and being out of control. IMHO.


My experience with this as the person in 4th chasing the person in 3rd or even for letting faster cars by in general. You'll know when the leader needs by, he should be tailgating for a few corners, I then pick one that I can go wide for but not completely go off course and let them by. Usually this won't cost much time and the car I'm chasing will do the same when they get caught by the leader. Most of us "fast" guys don't mind waiting a few corners for a good opportunity to pass, it's when someone continues to try to drive lap after lap without taking a wide corner when we get impatient. With the speeds all being very close in VTA even we don't have the raw power to blast by so our only choice is to try to squeeze inside a corner but even we get it wrong more than we'd like.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Jason - if I got into you in any class last night I apologize. I don't think I did and if I did, it is likely due to being pushed into you from behind. I got wiped out on the first lap of EVERY race last night and I didn't cause it so if you say I got into you, I believe you BUT I can honestly say I don't think I drove into you on my own!


I'm sorry Nick, the first sentence was completely sarcastic, I know text is hard to tell. Think nothing of it. In general my feeling is that crashes happen. People crash into me, I crash into them, so long as no one blatantly crashes into me I call it racing. I rarely remember who bumped me for very long or who I bumped in races, I'm too focused on the next corner. If someone asks after a race I will try to remember but usually I consider it unimportant.

I believe most of the contact can be categorized as incidental but avoidable, the rest is aftermath of an ill-handling car or previous contact.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> And while I'm at it...... I know for a fact that some folks on Friday night are charging batteries past the 8.40V limit. Some of you have told me yourself you are doing this.


Just for the record, there is no mention of battery voltage in the VTA rules that I could find. The only thing I saw was "*All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply*". Therefore, that puts it back on Indy RC to set a rule regarding battery voltage. I find no mention of that on the Indy RC website or at their track, so therefore no battery voltage rule exists until Doug decides to make one and make it known at the shop and on the website.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> Just for the record, there is no mention of battery voltage in the VTA rules that I could find. The only thing I saw was "*All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply*". Therefore, that puts it back on Indy RC to set a rule regarding battery voltage. I find no mention of that on the Indy RC website or at their track, so therefore no battery voltage rule exists until Doug decides to make one and make it known at the shop and on the website.


I would trace it from the below statement from the USVTA Rules:

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved 7.4v 2 cell LiPo hard cased, 6000mAh MAX limit

and then a roar announcement regarding "HV" or 7.6 volt batteries.

ROAR Racing

In addition, the ROAR rules state a maximum LiPo voltage in section 8.3.2.5.2

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2013_ROAR_Rule_Book.pdf


----------



## crispy

We should be talking about the absolutely masterful "come from 14 points down" drive by Team Yellow lead driver Mr. Lee to catch the evil and nefarious Team White in the BIOS series last night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Tech inspection is a good idea if there are concerns about running per the rules. I don't think Doug likes to tech anymore than the rest of us would. As the store owner, if I were in his shoes, I wouldn't want to be the bad guy when I'm hoping you will also buy merchandise from me. 

If we want inspection, let's just do it ourselves. Winner submits his car for inspection and we all take take turns checking. Summit set up their inspection spot by the race director and each racer checked their own car until it weighed the right amount and the batteries were at 8.4v or less. Same procedure when I attended the Southern Nats. I assumed the 8.4v max was a standard. 

Here's the website link on batteries:

http://www.indyrcraceway.net/Indy_RC_NewBatteryRulesEffective100115.jpg


----------



## microed

jkaetz said:


> I would trace it from the below statement from the USVTA Rules:
> 
> Battery Specifications:
> ROAR approved 7.4v 2 cell LiPo hard cased, 6000mAh MAX limit


That statement refers to the construction of the battery meeting ROAR specs and nothing more. I know ROAR has a voltage rule, but they also have their own Trans Am rules too.

If a voltage rule is what everybody wants, then I would suggest bringing it up to Doug and have a house rule created and publicized. That is what a lot of other tracks have done.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> We should be talking about the absolutely masterful "come from 14 points down" drive by Team Yellow lead driver Mr. Lee to catch the evil and nefarious Team White in the BIOS series last night.


Yes, but Team Red held the most perfect record.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I'm certain nobody wants or needs it but if you've ever seen anything I have on a Friday night and thought I'd like to have that or own it hit me up. Enough stuff to get a few new guys started or for fast guys to have a beater chassis for parking lots etc. Vbc D06, Vbc D07, serpent s411 eryx 3.0, associated tc6.2, crc wtf1-fc16, tamiya euro truck, also Have some extra slashes, Losi 22 buggy, losi 22 stadium truck, you name it. Can sell as bare chassis, rollers, or complete spektrum bind and drive rides


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

What a night! Whether it was the BIO race or the rain, everyone came out. We had two heats of VTA and one of USGT, Slash, 12th scale, Eurotruck, and the BIO race.

*Track Layout*
What can I say, it was a Roval. You crossed the loop into a soft 180, then a hard 180 back the other way, a quick 90 and then 180 onto the outer part of the track to loop around and start it all over. Space wasn't bad, but being that it was wide open it was all about having the right amount of power and keeping your top speed up. 2 of 5 stars.

*12th Scale*
Three of these low profile speed wedges rocketed around the carpet through the night. After two heats Scott Black took the pole. John Steger and team were missing from the main so the final two car shootout saw a Scott Black, Josh Edwards battle. Josh put down some serious speed during the main setting the fast lap but ran into some trouble letting Scott have claim the number one podium spot with 55 laps.

*USGT*
The 9 car USGT field was all placed in one heat making for some serious traffic negotiation. The qualifying heats saw plenty of lexan trading, a pile up in turn one, and a flying battery. We can do better than that! In any case the main was looking like it was going to be a good race with the top five drivers all turning in similar lap times. David Lee claimed the TQ with Nick, me, and Chris in hot pursuit. At the start buzzer we took off carefully and lined up in qualifying order. I quickly discovered that my gear change did not speed my car up as Chris blew by and then I found myself in a battle with Shawn. Since I had also forgotten to put traction compound on before the race my car was so loose that Shawn got past me only to see my car do a brilliant pirouette and blast past him in the next corner. Sadly Shawn was pushing me around the outside of the roval and eventually made it by. David poured on the power and continued to stretch his lead while Nick found some trouble and ended the night with a car in need of repair. This is no fun for anyone so let's all do our best to be clean out there. As the race went on Shawn's steering rack decided it only needed one screw instead of two causing him to drop out as well. At the end of a rough 8 minutes David took the win with Chris and I rounding out the podium. 

*Slash*
Slash racing was back in full force with 7 drivers taking the track by storm. Due to the tight infield layout there were plenty of trucks going over rails by accident. Turn marshaling was not for the faint of heart. I think I got my aerobic workout for the week marshaling heat number 2. After the two qualifiers were over Chris Monday had taken the TQ followed cosely by Gary and Shawn. The start buzzer for the main sounded and everyone got off to a great start. the usual suspects spent the next five minutes nose to tail but somewhere along the line the TQ truck of Chris ran into some serious trouble. By the end of the race Shawn had taken the number one position with Gary close behind. Chris took third but was down a couple laps on the number one and two trucks

*Euro Truck*
Four Euro trucks started out the night but a faulty Tamiya -> deans plug caused one to drop out. Two hard running qualifiers later and Scott Wells had taken the TQ. The main saw another five minutes of fierce racing by these crazy machines that look like they'll just end up on their nose if they brake too hard. At the end of the five minutes Scott continued to dominate the field and finished three laps ahead of his rivals with a fast lap of .923 seconds! Clearly he knows something the rest of us don't. :wink2:

*VTA*
VTA! What a night! Somehow we all collectively forgot how to drive our cars. There was more contact in the VTA races than in the Slash race. The two qualifiers saw plenty of great racing as well and saw a star studded A-Main with a few of the usual A-main drivers in the B. Did I mention I was in the B-main? That's been a while. I was humbled. The B-mail field was a full 7 racers and started off great. Shawn and I lead the field for a while before a traffic incident caused him some pain. I did my best to stay in front but some bone headed driving saw me trying to run over Brian Krull instead of around him. Sorry Brian! At the end of the five minutes I did manage to hold onto the top spot with Derek in 2nd and Brian third. On to the A-Main event! Due to a couple drop outs only four cars lined up for the A plus the two bumps from the B. Bryce had been screaming around the track all night and started on the pole with Brian Smith, Chris Monday, and Gary Crispin close behind. The buzzer sounded and we began out 8 minute run for glory! We did start out in running order but Bryce's car decided that traction roll was the better option than going around corners. The first few laps saw lots of shuffling. I had even worked my way up to 2nd but sadly Bryce's traction rolling landed him right in my path on a corner causing a heavy collision and denting the nose of my body making the front tires rub the body. After having a turn marshal remove the dent and getting back on track I had lost a couple laps but ended up right behind Gary and Chris now running 1 and 2. At one point I was able to get around Chris and was doing my best to catch Gary if only to say that I passed him. Chris had other ideas latching on to my driving line and eventually taking up residence in front of me and on Gary's rear bumper. With only a lap to go Gary found a turn marshal to crash into allowing me and Chris by. The final running order was set with Chris taking the win followed by Gary 1.5 seconds behind and me in third down a lap. Of note the fast laps for the top 8 VTA drivers were all in the 8.4x range.

*BIO*
The BIO race grand finale! Many thanks to Doug for putting this on and giving us all a common car to be annoyed with. At the beginning of the night only Team Yellow was in striking distance of team White's lead. To take the win they had to get both the TQ point and the 12 point race win. They also needed Team White to finish 5th or later. How did it all end you ask? Well I'm glad you asked! Team Yellow was pulling out all the stops. Heat 1 saw David Lee take the wheel of the Yellow car and Shawn taking the wheel of the White car. When the buzzer went off it looked like David was driving his USGT car. Every time he went by the little yellow car's tires were screaming in pain as he made them go around corners faster than they wanted. Lap after consistent lap he went eventually taking the win in heat one with Shawn behind him. Between the 1st and Second heat team yellow again went to work again. Gary was doing his best heckling job trying to convince Brian Smith that he couldn't take the TQ spot away from David. Heat two lined up in reverse finishing order putting teams Yellow and White in the back of the pack. As the buzzer sounded to start we took off and I was able to pilot the blue car to a quick lead. Behind me all I heard was carnage. Given the stakes I wasted no time putting as much distance between me and the rest of the pack as possible and even eyeing the TQ spot all while Gary had become my biggest fan. He knew that if I maintained my lead there was no way Brian would be able to get the TQ point. While I was able to maintain my lead I got too greedy and managed to put the team Blue car on its lid in one corner costing me the TQ. The final order was set, team Yellow in front, White second, Blue third, and Black fourth. Here we go, 50 laps for the $75 in track bucks and bragging rights! With David Lee and Shawn piloting the team Yellow and White cars, Gary resumed his position as heckler. The race begin and off we went. David lead us off and was on a mission, battery life be damned. I used enough power to make it past team White but not enough to keep up with David. Team Black also was on a mission with Chris manning the radio. He eventually caught up with me and steamed past. I was playing the long game hoping that Yellow and Black would exhaust their batteries before they got to the end of the race so I was content to hold down third place. Eventually Ed in the team Green car came up and challenged me but ended up taking a bad corner and rolling it over. I kept watching for team White in my rear view mirror but they never materialized. At one point I don't even believe they were in 6th place. The last 10 laps saw some great BIO racing as Chris was using every bit of battery he had to try and catch Yellow. I also was using all the power I had left but sadly it wasn't enough to catch teams Yellow and Black. With five laps to go it was looking like Yellow could steal the victory from team White! When Yellow crossed the line for the last time the final running order was Yellow, Black, Blue, White, and I believe Green! I apologize for not having the rest of the order as I couldn't find a copy of the race results. Once the final points totals were calculated it was determined that we had a tie! White and yellow were named co-champions. 
Black claimed third and Blue fourth. Again I must apologize for not having the rest of the results. It was an exciting conclusion to the series. Great driving everyone!


----------



## crispy

Bzzzzz... incorrect.

Final tally:

White 34 pts. (2 wins)
Yellow 34 pts. (3 wins)
.
.
Red 0 pts.

Co-Champions.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> That statement refers to the construction of the battery meeting ROAR specs and nothing more. I know ROAR has a voltage rule, but they also have their own Trans Am rules too.
> 
> If a voltage rule is what everybody wants, then I would suggest bringing it up to Doug and have a house rule created and publicized. That is what a lot of other tracks have done.


I didn't think ROAR had approved any batteries over 7.4 volts regardless of physical specs. Their announcement seems to mean that they will now allow 7.6v batteries so long as they are only charged to 8.4v. Or are people charging batteries rated at 7.4 volts to 7.6 volts levels? 

I guess I'm out of this loop as I simply let my charger do it's thing and the battery reads 8.405 or so when it's done. My understanding is that the 7.6v batteries are full at 8.7 volts.

You're right though, a statement from Doug is the easiest way to get a standard set.


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> I have to suggest one of the new 25.5 motors from Motiv, TSR, or Fantom.


I appreciate the suggestion. For the record, I have the Tekin gen3 25.5, even freakin' tuned by Rotor Ron dude to get the timing optimal (~45°). An outlier, I know, but fwiw Vincent kicked my butt with it.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. For the record, I have the Tekin gen3 25.5, even freakin' tuned by Rotor Ron dude to get the timing optimal (~45°). An outlier, I know, but fwiw Vincent kicked my butt with it.


Jason might be able to comment but I think the Tekins need a CRAZY high gear ratio. Something like 4.70!!

Jason - was that for 25.5 or 21.5?


----------



## regets ama

TECH

Oh, my favorite topic, just behind courtesy RACING techniques.

I have been through the most significant vta tech ordeals at several tracks:
Driver figure
rotor size
stator IR
stator stack
weight
esc blinky (not just the light, but actual timing measurements)
tire tread
battery voltage (8.400 is legal 8.401 is not)
battery mah capacity
correct number locations on body
trim lines
ride hight

and learned what to expect and what to monitor in race preparation. (just FYI, slots scale is 8 grams different from Summit's calibrated scale last time i checked)

My $225 three year old awesomatix will run with any car on the track, its only limit is the skill and stamina of the person with the transmitter. It is always in legal trim no matter the event and I believe it was .2 quicker than the field last Friday. Last race at Summit it was .3 quicker than the field with two national champions and five other A Main national competitors. My point is ( I shouldn't have to say that) is that it can be done legally. (I TQ'd and won the vta and won the usgt events)

FRICTION, DRIVING LINE, CAR SET UP, FRICTION, DRIVING LINE, CAR SET UP your three important success factors. Luck helps a bit too. B Smith will show you friction free!

RACING TECHNIQUES
Its unfortunate, but i won't run usgt at Slots for the reasons mentioned earlier. 21.5 motors are like yesterdays 17.5. Now put on a good TC body, some slicks and a 21.5 for TC and I'll bring one!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've been having a great time racing VTA at Indy RC Raceway for quite some time now and I refuse to let another racer's bad night spoil my fun.

Just because an individual isn't having fun on any given night doesn't give them the right to ruin the fun for the rest of us. And while that individual certainly has the right to express their concerns online, everyone should remember that the upset person's views don't necessarily represent the views of the majority at the track. And lastly, it shouldn't be an excuse for everyone who has their own individual complaints to pile on and make a potentially minor issue seem worse than it is.

Generally speaking the on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway is good and people are having fun.


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. For the record, I have the Tekin gen3 25.5, even freakin' tuned by Rotor Ron dude to get the timing optimal (~45°). An outlier, I know, but fwiw Vincent kicked my butt with it.


My bad, I thought you were still running the Novak and forgot about the Tekin Gen 3. You are right, both Vincent and Chuck Ray have run the Gen 3 and taken poles. My 21.5 Gen 3 liked to be set in the same range and was around 4 or 4.2 for FDR before I switched it out. Feel free to hit me up whenever I'm there. We should be able to figure out something. Have you checked all your bearings to see that they are all wobble and grit free?


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I've been having a great time racing VTA at Indy RC Raceway for quite some time now and I refuse to let another racer's bad night spoil my fun.
> 
> Just because an individual isn't having fun on any given night doesn't give them the right to ruin the fun for the rest of us. And while that individual certainly has the right to express their concerns online, everyone should remember that the upset person's views don't necessarily represent the views of the majority at the track. And lastly, it shouldn't be an excuse for everyone who has their own individual complaints to pile on and make a potentially minor issue seem worse than it is.
> 
> Generally speaking the on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway is good and people are having fun.


I'll tackle this one head on just to clarify. I know that it is sometimes difficult to interpret a post at times but I'm assuming you made this post in direct response to my original post. 

I don't think my post or leaving early ruined the fun for anyone. The racing lately has been a bash-fest and many others agree so I don't think it is "just my views". The entire purpose of the discussions the last two days has been to improve the racing and improve the fun of Friday nights. Shouldn't that be what we are all trying to do?!? I also don't think anyone is piling on. We are all voicing opinions of how to make things better. Pretty much everyone has posted ideas of what they would like to see to have a more enjoyable experience and that is what we will try to do. 

Did I completely misunderstand your post or are you misunderstanding what the rest of us are trying to accomplish?!?


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll talk with Doug and volunteer to run the races this week and not race. If he approves, I'll run Tech as well.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I didn't think ROAR had approved any batteries over 7.4 volts regardless of physical specs. Their announcement seems to mean that they will now allow 7.6v batteries so long as they are only charged to 8.4v. Or are people charging batteries rated at 7.4 volts to 7.6 volts levels?
> 
> I guess I'm out of this loop as I simply let my charger do it's thing and the battery reads 8.405 or so when it's done. My understanding is that the 7.6v batteries are full at 8.7 volts.
> 
> You're right though, a statement from Doug is the easiest way to get a standard set.


Rob King was asked this question on RCTech. He said the HV batteries would be allowed BUT no voltage above 8.400 would be illegal. When I've been to larger races, battery voltage was part of text. As John stated 8.401 is illegal.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Honest question... If I am in contention for, let's say, 4th place, and #1 and #2 come up behind me, do I pull over and lose ground on #3 and #4? Or hold my line and drive hard?
> 
> Fwiw, there is a difference between cleanly letting people by (or not,) and being out of control. IMHO.


I'll throw out my opinion on this one as well. 
I think it would depend on the situation. I know several times when I've come up on a battle for a position on the track, when I'm not being pressured for my position, I'll back off and let those positions battle. Other times, I was in second chasing Lanny, we came up on the battle for 3/4 with less than a minute to go. We backed off and let them battle and I didn't try to take advantage of the situation. 

But, in the scenario that you posed, I would say that the race director should be talking and telling folks what is going on. The 3/4 drivers (I believe) should be talking on the stand and at a communicated spot, let the leader(s) go cleanly. The "gentlemen" agreement between 3/4 should be to maintain position during the pass. 

Regarding "holding your line" vs moving over: I tend to look at NASCAR, etc, when the leaders come through, the slower car ALWAYS yields the line to the faster car. If they don't, in a couple turns, the slower car is usually into the wall. I think in our racing, the slower car should go wide in the next corner and let the fast car by on the INSIDE. I'm willing to bet you won't be able to pick that lap out when looking at the time sheet. 

Also, the idea of moving over a car width to let the leader by is probably not realistic. JW and Lanny are excellent drivers. They probably could easily handle only a car width. BUT, I still go all the way wide to give pretty much the max room. I will also holler out loudly "inside next corner" so they know what to expect. 

Just my thoughts and my approach.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

On a separate note, I could tell Doug appreciated the thanks he received after the final BIO race on Friday night. Pretty generous prizes except for the lame guys in last place (Team Red). Team Yellow and Team White tied for 1st Place. He sure didn't expect that! He re-divided the prize $ so that everyone got an equal share. (Nick, Team Red won a coupon to clean the bathroom as often as we want to. lol)

I think all in all, he probably dropped over a thousand dollars on that event for us between buying all the equipment, free entry and the prizes that he gave out at the end of the night. I know some were upset that he wasn't calling the final race for a while because of a customer upstairs, but I think he did the best he could given the circumstances. I don't know why his young helper didn't step in when that happened. 

Sorry I don't have these photos posted in the exact order. If anyone has the final order, let me know and I can rearrange the post.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hobbytalk won't allow 10 image links. Here's the other BIO team cars...


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> My bad, I thought you were still running the Novak and forgot about the Tekin Gen 3. You are right, both Vincent and Chuck Ray have run the Gen 3 and taken poles. My 21.5 Gen 3 liked to be set in the same range and was around 4 or 4.2 for FDR before I switched it out. Feel free to hit me up whenever I'm there. We should be able to figure out something. Have you checked all your bearings to see that they are all wobble and grit free?


No worries. I run my gen3 at 4-4.2ish fdr. And yeah, my bearings are in good shape. I clean them regularly. Are they frictionless, immaculate ceramic bad mofo's? No, but they're decent.

Thanks for all the feedback. Same to Nick. Fyi I won't be there this coming Friday. It's my 11th wedding anniversary, and something tells me playing with toys cars wouldn't go over well. ?


----------



## RollingChicane

Team Red crushed it from a standard deviation standpoint!!!


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> No worries. I run my gen3 at 4-4.2ish fdr. And yeah, my bearings are in good shape. I clean them regularly. Are they frictionless, immaculate ceramic bad mofo's? No, but they're decent.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. Same to Nick. Fyi I won't be there this coming Friday. It's my 11th wedding anniversary, and something tells me playing with toys cars wouldn't go over well. ?


Do you know what the free-rev RPM is at your current timing setting? I'm betting you need to be under a 4.0 FDR to get the right amount of speed out of it. I checked my peak RPM from Friday and it was ~11500. Rough math says that's about 23.9 - 24.0 MPH. 
To reach the same speeds with a 4.0 you'd need to be in the 12200 - 13000 RPM range. That's a lot of RPM for a 25.5 motor. Did you get a full on dyno curve with the tuning?

If you've cleaned the bearings at all you should be in good shape. I've not yet cleaned the bearings on my ARCs since getting them from JW in November, they're probably due.


----------



## RollingChicane

Chuck - take a pic of the number sheet Rotor Ron sent to you and post it on here. I'm interested in your Watts & RPM. 

What temp are you coming off at?


----------



## Crashing J

I need to get a VTA driver figure. In the rules it lists specific heads. Do these have to be ran or can we use something else as a driver? If we can use something else are there limitations on size/type/weight of the driver?

And finally, how the hell do you mount a driver onto a chasis like the tc7?


----------



## Crashing J

CPW said:


> Honest question... If I am in contention for, let's say, 4th place, and #1 and #2 come up behind me, do I pull over and lose ground on #3 and #4? Or hold my line and drive hard?
> 
> Fwiw, there is a difference between cleanly letting people by (or not,) and being out of control. IMHO.


Looks like I missed an eventful night friday! 

I'll add my 2 cents. I agree with what Scott said earlier. It can be very, very difficult for a slower/newer driver to get out of the way of the leaders. I have found that, for me personally, it's a 50/50 shot if I can cleanly get out of their way without taking them or myself out. I have also been "moved" out of the way by specific driver(s) on multiple occasions. There is a huge difference between incidental contact and it happening every time a certain car(s) gets behind you. This can be very frustrating for drivers who aren't A main drivers and does not do anything to help attendance at the track.

I am all for having the cars tech'd. Personally I'm not well versed in VTA or usgt rules, this would be a good chance for me (and anyone who is new to these classes) to learn exactly what is legal and get our cars up to spec.

It seems to me that Doug doesn't really care what we do on Friday night's. If the majority feel the need to begin teching cars and implementing/enforcing rules, I doubt Doug will care. I feel that if we want things to be different, we have to be the driving force behind the change. 

I too would be willing to call some races to help out. Since I'm a b main driver, this should allow Nick to still run in his heats.


----------



## davidl

Pitchblack26, you have PM.


----------



## pitchblack26

Replied


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> Chuck - take a pic of the number sheet Rotor Ron sent to you and post it on here. I'm interested in your Watts & RPM.
> 
> What temp are you coming off at?


All I got was one little 1" slip of paper, which now I am trying to find. I did not get a full printout or anything... If I find it (cleaned the pit area since then...) I will pass it along.

This past Friday I was running either a 4.09 or 4.0 FDR (don't have the car out right now) and came off the track at 145 deg.



jkaetz said:


> Do you know what the free-rev RPM is at your current timing setting? I'm betting you need to be under a 4.0 FDR to get the right amount of speed out of it. I checked my peak RPM from Friday and it was ~11500. Rough math says that's about 23.9 - 24.0 MPH.
> To reach the same speeds with a 4.0 you'd need to be in the 12200 - 13000 RPM range. That's a lot of RPM for a 25.5 motor. Did you get a full on dyno curve with the tuning?


See above; didn't get a full dyno curve. How are you measuring RPM? A motor analyzer? I don't have a free-rev RPM number to know. What's the math to get at MPH? Some function of RPM and rollout?


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> This past Friday I was running either a 4.09 or 4.0 FDR (don't have the car out right now) and came off the track at 145 deg.
> 
> 
> 
> See above; didn't get a full dyno curve. How are you measuring RPM? A motor analyzer? I don't have a free-rev RPM number to know. What's the math to get at MPH? Some function of RPM and rollout?


My understanding is that there are two heat sources in a motor, current draw and friction. If you have a low current draw but high RPM, you can still heat the motor. On the flip side, you can have high current draw and lower RPM causing heat. It's hard to know which you're dealing with unless you play with the gear ratios and see what you get. For Friday night's layout you may well have been severely undergeared. 

I checked the datalog from my ESC for the RPM I quoted. I don't have a free-rev number with the current timing but at 43 degrees the free-rev RPM was ~16500 on a motor analyzer. 

For speed, I estimated the tire diameter @ 2.63". From there it's math to get MPH:
((RPM/FDR)*Pi *tire diameter*60)/63360

Certainly not 100% accurate but it will let you make comparisons. I have an excel sheet that shows a matrix of mph to RPM and FDR. It shows me that if I go down a tooth, I have to gain ~300 RPM to go faster. By the same token if I add a tooth and lose less than 300 RPM I'm going faster. This works better if you calculate your average lap RPM but comparing the peak RPM will still give you an estimate. All that said I still usually just check temp and lap times.


----------



## davidl

jkaetz said:


> ...................................
> Certainly not 100% accurate but it will let you make comparisons. I have an excel sheet that shows a matrix of mph to RPM and FDR. It shows me that if I go down a tooth, I have to gain ~300 RPM to go faster. By the same token if I add a tooth and lose less than 300 RPM I'm going faster. This works better if you calculate your average lap RPM but comparing the peak RPM will still give you an estimate. All that said I still usually just check temp and lap times.



You are pretty close, Jason. The torque and efficiency of the motor are more critical here than the other parameters. If you are slightly over-geared, the torque output of the motor will only make it run so fast under load. In that situation, you can reduce timing a small amount (1* or 2*) or reduce pinion 1 tooth and actually run faster. That is because you are closer to the optimum torque band of the motor and it will pull harder. In the scenario you posted above about adding a tooth, you are at great risk of loosing all your acceleration and then it doesn't matter how fast you go at the end of the straight, you will be slower around the track. It is better to run a slower top speed on our track and get to that speed faster from a corner. I should have changed my car last Friday night, but I was focusing so much on the BIO car that I didn't put any effort into it.


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> I checked the datalog from my ESC for the RPM I quoted.


Oh right. Duh. I have the same ESC, lol! I need to get the little adapter thing so I can get at my data.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> I need to get a VTA driver figure. In the rules it lists specific heads. Do these have to be ran or can we use something else as a driver? If we can use something else are there limitations on size/type/weight of the driver? And finally, how the hell do you mount a driver onto a chasis like the tc7?


The USVTA events I've been to, they require a driver, but have been very loose on what that driver can be. The goal is "Spirit of VTA" which is looking scale I believe (Just my interpretation). I mounted mine on a body post and tried to place the other end on the chassis in about the right spot. Differs from chassis to chassis of course. 

This is the one I use. Its from Tamiya:









This is HPI's and comes pre-painted. HPI104815










This is the Tamiya Wild Willy Driver. He's a little cartoonish, but still good size. I saw Doug had a couple of these in stock at Indy RC.


----------



## crispy

Never been to a track yet that enforced the driver figure rule. Or if they did, you had people putting in a ball of tape with eyes and mouth markered in.

Waste of time putting one in.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Never been to a track yet that enforced the driver figure rule. Or if they did, you had people putting in a ball of tape with eyes and mouth markered in.
> 
> Waste of time putting one in.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> The USVTA events I've been to, they require a driver, but have been very loose on what that driver can be. The goal is "Spirit of VTA" which is looking scale I believe (Just my interpretation). I mounted mine on a body post and tried to place the other end on the chassis in about the right spot. Differs from chassis to chassis of course.
> 
> This is the one I use. Its from Tamiya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is HPI's and comes pre-painted. HPI104815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tamiya Wild Willy Driver. He's a little cartoonish, but still good size. I saw Doug had a couple of these in stock at Indy RC.





Crashing J said:


> I need to get a VTA driver figure. In the rules it lists specific heads. Do these have to be ran or can we use something else as a driver? If we can use something else are there limitations on size/type/weight of the driver?
> 
> And finally, how the hell do you mount a driver onto a chasis like the tc7?


I did check with Myron and a driver WILL be required for the Southern Nats.

I use the HPI driver that Scott shows below. It has a large enough foot print that I just shoe goo the front to the underside of the hood area as well as shoe goo the drivers head to the roof. It adds about 16g to the car so I have to adjust chassis weight when I run the driver. I'm going to work on lightening it up the driver figure for the Southern Nats.

I have seen online where guys are going to run lego men as their drivers for the Nats. I think JW runs a Halo figure for his driver. It seems to be pretty open so don't be afraid to have fun with it. I heard that one year someone ran a Barbie figure and cut out the side window and had her hair blowing out the side window of the car. Sounds pretty funny!


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Oh right. Duh. I have the same ESC, lol! I need to get the little adapter thing so I can get at my data.


You're welcome to use mine. If you haven't, you should update the firmware as well. They have the drive and brake rates set relatively smooth by default. For VTA you can really crank them up. You can also toy with the drag brake if you feel the car needs a little help rotating. A slight amount can help transfer weight forward for turns without you having to actually brake.


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> I have seen online where guys are going to run lego men as their drivers for the Nats. I think JW runs a Halo figure for his driver. It seems to be pretty open so don't be afraid to have fun with it. I heard that one year someone ran a Barbie figure and cut out the side window and had her hair blowing out the side window of the car. Sounds pretty funny!


Thank you all for the info! I'm going to start browsing the toy aisle and see what I can come up with. :grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> Thank you all for the info! I'm going to start browsing the toy aisle and see what I can come up with. :grin2:


I just got mine all trimmed up and mounted up and I was able to get it down to 12g additional weight.


----------



## pitchblack26

Did you cut his arms off to get the weight down to 12 grams?


----------



## CPW

Going over my drivetrain with a fine tooth comb, and I found something. Spur wobble.

Not like it's warped, but rather inconsistent radius wobble.

Ironically my oldest spur is the smoothest. These other two are relatively new ARC spurs, and both wobble. I've re-seated them a few times, it's not that.

Do you all run into crappy spurs that seem like the hole is off center?


----------



## jkaetz

In the interest of making things more official, I have complied a Friday night Indy RC guide. I did also consult with Nick so you'll probably see both of us in the document. The idea was not to unilaterally make rules, only to wright down what we thought us as racers conformed to. Now that it is written down, what do we (the collective we) need to adjust? I know that there are some missing tech notes for classes I don't run so hit me up and I'll add them. If everyone likes it, the idea would be to approach Doug see if he would adopt it, have it on the Indy RC website, HRCRacers website, and even have hard copies for new comers or Friday night visitors. If it works out well maybe we can do something similar for the other Indy area RC tracks. We're already known as the racing capital, let's see if we can add RC racing to that.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ql2ipnOJ5-Wajogs1NxXeIIwMNkjHMKLkEwfFz4zG4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Going over my drivetrain with a fine tooth comb, and I found something. Spur wobble.
> 
> Not like it's warped, but rather inconsistent radius wobble.
> 
> Ironically my oldest spur is the smoothest. These other two are relatively new ARC spurs, and both wobble. I've re-seated them a few times, it's not that.
> 
> Do you all run into crappy spurs that seem like the hole is off center?


Mine do that but it is very minor. If it drags slightly I just have the gear mesh too tight. Now I will usually loosen the pinion set screw so it spins freely and check the mesh after I've tightened the motor screws.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Going over my drivetrain with a fine tooth comb, and I found something. Spur wobble.
> 
> Not like it's warped, but rather inconsistent radius wobble.
> 
> Ironically my oldest spur is the smoothest. These other two are relatively new ARC spurs, and both wobble. I've re-seated them a few times, it's not that.
> 
> Do you all run into crappy spurs that seem like the hole is off center?


I run ARC spurs and have never had a problem with them. They do have a flat side and a recessed side. Does the side you mount against the spur mount effect the wobble?

I assume you've checked to make sure there is no debri, etc on the mounting surface?

The ARC spurs are way thinner than most. Are the screws clamping the spur or could the be bottoming out and not fully seating the spur?


----------



## davidl

CPW said:


> Going over my drivetrain with a fine tooth comb, and I found something. Spur wobble.
> 
> Not like it's warped, but rather inconsistent radius wobble.
> 
> Ironically my oldest spur is the smoothest. These other two are relatively new ARC spurs, and both wobble. I've re-seated them a few times, it's not that.
> 
> Do you all run into crappy spurs that seem like the hole is off center?


There are several brands you can focus on as being accurate enough to use in TC's. Kimbrough, XRAY, PRS, Callandra come to mind right away. You made a good catch there.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I like to picture Jesus in a tuxedo t-shirt, it says hey I want to be formal, but I'm here to party.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> I run ARC spurs and have never had a problem with them. They do have a flat side and a recessed side. Does the side you mount against the spur mount effect the wobble?
> 
> I assume you've checked to make sure there is no debri, etc on the mounting surface?
> 
> The ARC spurs are way thinner than most. Are the screws clamping the spur or could the be bottoming out and not fully seating the spur?





davidl said:


> There are several brands you can focus on as being accurate enough to use in TC's. Kimbrough, XRAY, PRS, Callandra come to mind right away. You made a good catch there.


ARC made it difficult to use other spur gears. As Nick noted they are thinner than others and their spur assembly is based on that thinness. If you try to use a thicker gear you get into the realm of modifying the spur hub to make it work. Even PRS gears which are also nice and thin do not bolt right on.


----------



## crispy

*Speaking of ARC..., their parts are strong...*

I have no idea how long I've been driving around on this.

Preventative maintenance... who needs it...?










I've got a zillion parts ordered, I guess it is time for a complete overhaul.

It should be worth .1 a lap, which is all I needed last week.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> I have no idea how long I've been driving around on this.
> 
> Preventative maintenance... who needs it...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a zillion parts ordered, I guess it is time for a complete overhaul.
> 
> It should be worth .1 a lap, which is all I needed last week.


 It's funny you post that. I noticed my a arms were slightly discolored from aluminum shavings as well today. Mine had just started though. A little oil and they're ready to go again. While I was at it I checked out the wheel bearings and gave them some oil. Maintenance indeed.

I do also agree on durability, I've had a couple crashes that should have broken an a-arm, c-hub, or steering knuckle but instead just toasted servo gears.


----------



## crispy

You noticed that the c-hub was sheared clean through?

I've been running on half a c-hub for who knows how long.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Hey guys, I'm potentially wanting to come up Friday (depending on the reaction I get here. I always want to come up Friday, lol!) but I know with the summer crowd it's even harder to rely on a car count for any given class (with the exception of the staples, of course) so I thought I'd just put a call out and anybody that wants to run 1/12 scale and/or Euro Truck this coming Friday, let me know on here before then. Hopefully, this way, If someone is on the fence about coming, who run these classes, will decide to come knowing that there will be others there to to make the class. I'm going to start running off road on Saturdays there also so if no one shows up for these classes on Friday, this saves me from making one unnecessary trip on Friday night, that would be a plus. I'm only about 45 minutes away and have no problem making two trips if I know I'll get to race Friday night! Thanks guys!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I like the skull driver I put in Kyle's VTA car. Kind of looks like Ghost Rider. He was a Halloween thing. Lightweight.

Dan, as far as I know I will be there Friday night. We had three 1/12th scales this past Friday night. I need to point out that I actually WON the Main and both heats as I recall. It helped that the other cars had stop stop several times on the track for adjustments. But we'll keep that a secret.


----------



## crispy

I have a super fast, super well built Euro truck ready to win! Only two races on it.

Premium paint job. All bearings. Brand new battery and servo. 

All bouncing eliminated. 

Everything but the receiver. 

$200 OBO.

Yes, there is more than $200 in the truck.


----------



## davidl

Rcdano74$$ said:


> Hey guys, I'm potentially wanting to come up Friday (depending on the reaction I get here. I always want to come up Friday, lol!) but I know with the summer crowd it's even harder to rely on a car count for any given class (with the exception of the staples, of course) so I thought I'd just put a call out and anybody that wants to run 1/12 scale and/or Euro Truck this coming Friday, let me know on here before then. Hopefully, this way, If someone is on the fence about coming, who run these classes, will decide to come knowing that there will be others there to to make the class. I'm going to start running off road on Saturdays there also so if no one shows up for these classes on Friday, this saves me from making one unnecessary trip on Friday night, that would be a plus. I'm only about 45 minutes away and have no problem making two trips if I know I'll get to race Friday night! Thanks guys!


I will be there with 1/12 but no Eurotruck.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> You noticed that the c-hub was sheared clean through?
> 
> I've been running on half a c-hub for who knows how long.


lol, nope, didn't even see that. Clearly you don't need that much material on the c hub, lighten that sucker up.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

davidl said:


> I will be there with 1/12 but no Eurotruck.


Thanks David Lee!


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> Did you cut his arms off to get the weight down to 12 grams?


I'll try snap a pic tonight. I managed to leave his arms and steering wheel as well as his torso and helmet (although I was tempted to lighten up his helmet....). I mostly cut off all the surrounding lexan as it is very thick and it interfered with stuff on my chassis. 

I removed a 10g weight to offset it but it was on the opposite side of the car so now I need to re-balance it.....


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I have no idea how long I've been driving around on this.
> 
> Preventative maintenance... who needs it...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a zillion parts ordered, I guess it is time for a complete overhaul.
> 
> It should be worth .1 a lap, which is all I needed last week.


You might be running a little too much toe in on the front of that car..... Get that closer to 0.5° toe out and you'll pick up that .1 you need.:willy_nilly:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Never been to a track yet that enforced the driver figure rule. Or if they did, you had people putting in a ball of tape with eyes and mouth markered in.
> 
> Waste of time putting one in.


I thought you went to the Southern Nats in Nashville, TN at least once? They do enforce the rule there. Myron was specific about it. I like it especially because it makes the cars look more scale, which is the point of the class. "Spirit of VTA" and all that. Otherwise, we could just run 25.5 touring cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jkaetz said:


> In the interest of making things more official, I have complied a Friday night Indy RC guide. I did also consult with Nick so you'll probably see both of us in the document. The idea was not to unilaterally make rules, only to wright down what we thought us as racers conformed to. Now that it is written down, what do we (the collective we) need to adjust? I know that there are some missing tech notes for classes I don't run so hit me up and I'll add them. If everyone likes it, the idea would be to approach Doug see if he would adopt it, have it on the Indy RC website, HRCRacers website, and even have hard copies for new comers or Friday night visitors. If it works out well maybe we can do something similar for the other Indy area RC tracks. We're already known as the racing capital, let's see if we can add RC racing to that.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ql2ipnOJ5-Wajogs1NxXeIIwMNkjHMKLkEwfFz4zG4/edit?usp=sharing


You put a lot of work in that! Nice! 

Doug created a single sheet handout for Friday on-road night classes a while ago. I scanned it, and placed it on the website so those classes link to it. It is inserted below.

The only thing I see on the Survival Guide (like the name!) that I do not think is accepted is the use of CA on the tire edges. I think I saw it mentioned on the Slash class specifically. I didn't think that was allowed at Indy RC. I'm remembering back to discussions on the off-road forums in the past. The concern by the track owner was that uncured CA (which can get caught in the tire grooves prior to a race), could be very harmful to the carpet surface over time because it will come off the tire and bond carpet fibers together. That practice should be run by Doug I think. He can give it a thumbs up or down and I can add that to the website.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I thought you went to the Southern Nats in Nashville, TN at least once? They do enforce the rule there. Myron was specific about it. I like it especially because it makes the cars look more scale, which is the point of the class. "Spirit of VTA" and all that. Otherwise, we could just run 25.5 touring cars.


Yup, says it every time and every time I saw cars without drivers and without numbers.


----------



## microed

jkaetz said:


> In the interest of making things more official, I have complied a Friday night Indy RC guide. I did also consult with Nick so you'll probably see both of us in the document. The idea was not to unilaterally make rules, only to wright down what we thought us as racers conformed to. Now that it is written down, what do we (the collective we) need to adjust? I know that there are some missing tech notes for classes I don't run so hit me up and I'll add them. If everyone likes it, the idea would be to approach Doug see if he would adopt it, have it on the Indy RC website, HRCRacers website, and even have hard copies for new comers or Friday night visitors. If it works out well maybe we can do something similar for the other Indy area RC tracks. We're already known as the racing capital, let's see if we can add RC racing to that.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ql2ipnOJ5-Wajogs1NxXeIIwMNkjHMKLkEwfFz4zG4/edit?usp=sharing


I would pull the battery voltage out of the individual classes and put it under a general battery rule that applies to all classes. Keep in mind that Doug has some different battery rules for Saturday classes. You may need to further emphasize that these rules apply to FRIDAY CLASSES ONLY. I would add some large bold type at the top pointing this out.

Having all rules written down is a great start, but without a tech inspection, it won't make much difference.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> I would pull the battery voltage out of the individual classes and put it under a general battery rule that applies to all classes. Keep in mind that Doug has some different battery rules for Saturday classes. You may need to further emphasize that these rules apply to FRIDAY CLASSES ONLY. I would add some large bold type at the top pointing this out.
> 
> Having all rules written down is a great start, but without a tech inspection, it won't make much difference.


All good points Ed. I don't think they run any of the Friday night classes on Saturday morning so I don't think we would have any conflicting battery information so far as I am aware. I know we have duplicate verbiage across some of the classes but I'd rather see it specific and not generic just to be safe. Do you see a draw back with it being listed in each class? Good point on the Friday night classes only clause. Our thinking is it was implied by the title but to clearly specify it is a good idea.

I'm anticipating a tech inspection this coming week as an FYI so I would highly encourage everyone to double check everything on their cars prior to the heats and main on Friday night!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

microed said:


> I would pull the battery voltage out of the individual classes and put it under a general battery rule that applies to all classes. Keep in mind that Doug has some different battery rules for Saturday classes. You may need to further emphasize that these rules apply to FRIDAY CLASSES ONLY. I would add some large bold type at the top pointing this out.
> 
> Having all rules written down is a great start, but without a tech inspection, it won't make much difference.


All the rules are written down and posted all over the place and your right, without tech and enforcing the rules it won't make a difference.

Good luck!

Toy cars


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Do you see a draw back with it being listed in each class?


Makes the document unnecessarily longer and more cluttered. All rules that are shared across classes should be under one heading.

Tamiya's TCS rules are written that way for the most part. Take a look at them if you want to see what I talking about.


----------



## crispy

microed said:


> Makes the document unnecessarily longer and more cluttered. All rules that are shared across classes should be under one heading.
> 
> Tamiya's TCS rules are written that way for the most part. Take a look at them if you want to see what I talking about.


Conversely you have to go to two places to find all the rules.

I hate reading rules only to see "ROAR rules apply". Then I have to go track down another document.


----------



## crispy

Well..., the rebuild of the R10 is complete. Wow! Can't tell you how bad it was. Both c-hubs were shot. Almost every bearing was crunchy. One in the center spur hub was almost seized. New belts too.

I can't wait to see how much this has helped. 

Just in case, I converted the R11 over to VTA trim as well.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Conversely you have to go to two places to find all the rules.
> 
> I hate reading rules only to see "ROAR rules apply". Then I have to go track down another document.


Show me a set of RC racing rules anywhere that doesn't require you to do that.


----------



## RollingChicane

I would suggest that everyone check the weight of their car, esc mode and make sure your charger stops at 8.400 volts for this coming Friday!


----------



## crispy

My charger reads 8.40 when it shuts off. Doesn't mean diddly squat. Are you bringing a certified Fluke multi-meter?

Also, Novak "blinky mode" is non-blinking.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> My charger reads 8.40 when it shuts off. Doesn't mean diddly squat. Are you bringing a certified Fluke multi-meter?
> 
> Also, Novak "blinky mode" is non-blinking.


My meter is the final say so, regardless.

Anyone running the Novak? I'm sure the indicator lights can tell us what mode it's in.


----------



## crispy

I still run an Edge and a GTB3.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I still run an Edge and a GTB3.


Make sure you have the manual handy to back up the blinking light sequence and/or colored LED's!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Make sure you have the manual handy to back up the blinking light sequence and/or colored LED's!


No.

The requirements to race are becoming onerous.

I have an Novak Edge. The original VTA ESC.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I would suggest that everyone check the weight of their car, esc mode and make sure your charger stops at 8.400 volts for this coming Friday!


My opinion, but I think any new rules to be added should be run by Doug first since he owns the track and then once approved, should have an effective date. 

A long time ago, Doug used to conduct drivers meetings and we voted yay or nay on any rule changes.

This should be a democratic process.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> No.
> 
> The requirements to race are becoming onerous.
> 
> I have an Novak Edge. The original VTA ESC.


Your responsibility and requirement is to prove that your ESC of choice is in zero timing mode. If you can't satisfy the request of the race director you won't receive lap times. 

Plain and simple and notified ahead of time!


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> My opinion, but I think any new rules to be added should be run by Doug first since he owns the track and then once approved, should have an effective date.
> 
> A long time ago, Doug used to conduct drivers meetings and we voted yay or nay on any rule changes.
> 
> This should be a democratic process.


It is only recently that any batteries were able to be charged at higher that 8.400 volts due to better chargers and better batteries so if anything, if a vote is needed, it would be to allow batteries to be charged greater than 8.400 volts. 

So I'd propose if anyone wants to vote to allow batteries to have no limit to charging, feel free to propose that to Doug. I'm sure he has good fire insurance. 

Also, giving time to implement changes to rules is often based on the fact that $$$ have to be spent. Not over charging your batteries doesn't cost a penny.


----------



## RollingChicane

I just spoke with Doug and 8.400 is the charging limit for any 2S lipo that touches the carpet at Indy RC Raceway on Friday nights. 
That is what we will Tech against on Friday night and it doesn't cost anyone any money to comply. 
FYI


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> No.
> 
> The requirements to race are becoming onerous.
> 
> I have an Novak Edge. The original VTA ESC.


Just checked...you get a pass on the ESC, confirmed its only Blinky. 

The rules are not erroneous, it's nothing different than they have ever been. We are simply wanting to make sure everyone is sticking to the rules


----------



## crispy

Here, pass this along to the race director so he has a basic understanding of RC equipment.

http://manuals.hobbico.com/nov/novm1851-basic-guide.pdf

The Edge Brushless ESC features Novak’s exclusive NovaBrakesTM, Thermal Overload
Protection, on-board programming & temperature monitoring, *and no electronic timing
advance to comply with all zero-timing sportsman/spec racing series.*


----------



## crispy

*Onerous not erroneous*

on·er·ous
ˈōnərəs,ˈänərəs
adjective
(of a task, duty, or responsibility) *involving an amount of effort and difficulty that is oppressively burdensome.*
"he found his duties increasingly onerous"
synonyms:	burdensome, arduous, strenuous, difficult, hard, severe, heavy, back-breaking, oppressive, weighty, uphill, challenging, formidable, laborious, Herculean, exhausting, tiring, taxing, demanding, punishing, grueling, exacting, wearing, wearisome, fatiguing;


----------



## ThrottleKing

I need some more popcorn.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> on·er·ous
> ˈōnərəs,ˈänərəs
> adjective
> (of a task, duty, or responsibility) *involving an amount of effort and difficulty that is oppressively burdensome.*
> "he found his duties increasingly onerous"
> synonyms:	burdensome, arduous, strenuous, difficult, hard, severe, heavy, back-breaking, oppressive, weighty, uphill, challenging, formidable, laborious, Herculean, exhausting, tiring, taxing, demanding, punishing, grueling, exacting, wearing, wearisome, fatiguing;


I understand the definition (after I googled it) and my question still stands. Why is it oppressive and burdensome to comply to the national rules that have been in place for years?


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I need some more popcorn.


There was an emoticon for that...

:lurk5:


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> I understand the definition (after I googled it) and my question still stands. Why is it oppressive and burdensome to comply to the national rules that have been in place for years?


I do comply.

But the burden of proof is on the technical inspector. 

Catch me if you can...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I do comply.
> 
> But the burden of proof is on the technical inspector.
> 
> Catch me if you can...


Tech always has the final say so.....we control the mouse>


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I just spoke with Doug and 8.400 is the charging limit for any 2S lipo that touches the carpet at Indy RC Raceway on Friday nights.
> That is what we will Tech against on Friday night and it doesn't cost anyone any money to comply.
> FYI


Well I just spoke with President Trump and he said you are all blinded by Hillary's pale color after fainting. ThrottleK, give me some of that popcorn.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I just spoke with Doug and 8.400 is the charging limit for any 2S lipo that touches the carpet at Indy RC Raceway on Friday nights.
> That is what we will Tech against on Friday night and it doesn't cost anyone any money to comply.
> FYI


If that is the battery voltage rule, then it needs to be properly advertised at the shop and on the website. 

It should be adopted for all classes running 2s lipo, not just Friday night.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I understand the definition (after I googled it) and my question still stands. Why is it oppressive and burdensome to comply to the national rules that have been in place for years?


Because there are a few people who will not follow the rules unless forced too through a technical inspection. 

BTW, not sure how accurate Doug's scale is. If that is to be used, it might be good to calibrate it if that is even possible.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> Because there are a few people who will not follow the rules unless forced too through a technical inspection.
> 
> BTW, not sure how accurate Doug's scale is. If that is to be used, it might be good to calibrate it if that is even possible.


I'll talk with Doug about it. The good thing is since we will all use the same scale, it will ensure an equal min weight. 

As Steger said, different scales at different tracks might show different results but ultimately the scale at any track a person runs at is considered the gage that all Racers have to comply with whether calibrated or not. 

We didn't write in any rules for Saturday morning classes but I can ask Doug what he wants to do about those classes as well regarding battery voltage. I have no issue with posting it on a board somewhere but that is Dougs call. I only talked with him about the Friday night classes.


----------



## pitchblack26

If we're going to tech we should go all in, all vta.cars should pass through tech before both heats and the main prior to racing. Might as well tech usgt too. All cars ...both heats and the main.


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> If we're going to tech we should go all in, all vta.cars should pass through tech before both heats and the main prior to racing. Might as well tech usgt too. All cars ...both heats and the main.


100% agree!


----------



## crispy

I'd hate to be "that guy" that has been running up front for weeks that suddenly falls back into my clutches...

>


----------



## crispy

If we're going to enforce rules, how about we enforce the two biggest "rules" that get violated every week, week in and week out?

1. Not marshaling when you are REQUIRED to do so. You just finished first in your qualifier. You're not running the next race. You're not infirm. We shouldn't have to track you down!

2. Not ready to race when your race is called. We just had a fifteen minute break. Time to race. Oops let me go unplug my battery and tape it in, dope my tires and put my body on. Oh wait, I have to transfer my transponder too...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> If we're going to enforce rules, how about we enforce the two biggest "rules" that get violated every week, week in and week out?
> 
> 1. Not marshaling when you are REQUIRED to do so. You just finished first in your qualifier. You're not running the next race. You're not infirm. We shouldn't have to track you down!
> 
> 2. Not ready to race when your race is called. We just had a fifteen minute break. Time to race. Oops let me go unplug my battery and tape it in, dope my tires and put my body on. Oh wait, I have to transfer my transponder too...


I agree with both of these points as well. 
I'll do my best to get these under control too.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I'd hate to be "that guy" that has been running up front for weeks that suddenly falls back into my clutches...
> 
> >


Your car has been fast the past couple times I've seen it. I don't doubt one bit that you can be at the top of the podium with all the stuff you fixed!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Most of all, here's what we all need to think about... 

*We are down to 2 tracks in central Indiana. *

Indy RC is one and the off-road track in Avon is the other. Not good. 

While we are busy making our world of Friday night racing "just right," we also need to use some of our collective brain power to help make sure Indy RC stays healthy and happy and attendance grows.

Bryce is the only _young_ man I see racing our classes. That's not good. Why don't more young people race on-road RC? What can we do to improve that?


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Most of all, here's what we all need to think about...
> 
> *We are down to 2 tracks in central Indiana. *
> 
> Indy RC is one and the off-road track in Avon is the other. Not good.
> 
> While we are busy making our world of Friday night racing "just right," we also need to use some of our collective brain power to help make sure Indy RC stays healthy and happy and attendance grows.
> 
> Bryce is the only _young_ man I see racing our classes. That's not good. Why don't more young people race on-road RC? What can we do to improve that?


I know that all this tech talk and rules talk isn't fun, but hopefully the results that we see in 1 or 2 weeks will be a better racing format / program that everyone benefits from. And by benefit, I don't mean anything about finishing order. The benefit that I see from a more defined and better run program with intentional decisions being made with running order, line up, etc (not to mention parity in cars and compliance to rules) is that the program will be more efficient, intentional, predictable, less bashing and fun running. Nothing will run off new people quicker than having to spend money every week due to getting wrecked. So if we all do our job (and everyone takes a step back and relaxes just a bit) we will end up with a more fun Friday night for EVERYONE! :woohoo:


Now, as far as why we don't see more young people, that is a tougher one to answer IMO. Think about how long each of us have been into RC cars. I'm willing to bet most of us got into RC cars in our young years and have stuck with it until present day to a large degree. When we were kids, there weren't as many electronic distractions as there are today. I think, kids today have so many electronic options in gaming systems, PC's, tablets, phones, etc that THOSE are the cool things now days vs. RC cars being the cool things when we were kids.

I also think the "neat" factor for kids isn't on-road racing. I think they are naturally drawn to cars/trucks that can jump. It's all of us old geezers that love VTA because it reminds us of the muscle car era that was cool....really really cool.....like before emissions was a factor and gas was cheap and 8 MPG meant your car had some serious cubes under the hood and maybe multiple carbs. THAT was a good era!

I think the only way to solve the epidemic is for parents to punish kids by taking away "screens" and making them run RC cars....... 1 heat for every week they have a B, 2 heats for every week they have a C and the entire night for D's and F's.......


----------



## RollingChicane

Mr. Steger - you have a PM


----------



## jkaetz

For good measure and to ensure the pot doesn't settle (because I like popcorn), I agree with everything people said.



That out of the way, my goal was only to put information out there and help Doug more accurately advertise the Friday night program. My feeling is that most of us already follow everything but it was never really written down. I also wanted to give new comers a better idea of the Indy RC exceptions and basic tuning. I'm an information person and I love to be able to easily find it and pass it along. The Indy RC website doesn't do that very well for Friday nights so I thought I'd see if I could help out.

I would love to see Doug embrace the internet and actually put Indy RC on the map as a 1st class on-road facility. I know there are plenty of obstacles for that though so baby steps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I know that all this tech talk and rules talk isn't fun, but hopefully the results that we see in 1 or 2 weeks will be a better racing format / program that everyone benefits from. And by benefit, I don't mean anything about finishing order. The benefit that I see from a more defined and better run program with intentional decisions being made with running order, line up, etc (not to mention parity in cars and compliance to rules) is that the program will be more efficient, intentional, predictable, less bashing and fun running. Nothing will run off new people quicker than having to spend money every week due to getting wrecked. So if we all do our job (and everyone takes a step back and relaxes just a bit) we will end up with a more fun Friday night for EVERYONE! :woohoo:
> 
> Now, as far as why we don't see more young people, that is a tougher one to answer IMO. Think about how long each of us have been into RC cars. I'm willing to bet most of us got into RC cars in our young years and have stuck with it until present day to a large degree. When we were kids, there weren't as many electronic distractions as there are today. I think, kids today have so many electronic options in gaming systems, PC's, tablets, phones, etc that THOSE are the cool things now days vs. RC cars being the cool things when we were kids.
> 
> I also think the "neat" factor for kids isn't on-road racing. I think they are naturally drawn to cars/trucks that can jump. It's all of us old geezers that love VTA because it reminds us of the muscle car era that was cool....really really cool.....like before emissions was a factor and gas was cheap and 8 MPG meant your car had some serious cubes under the hood and maybe multiple carbs. THAT was a good era!
> 
> I think the only way to solve the epidemic is for parents to punish kids by taking away "screens" and making them run RC cars....... 1 heat for every week they have a B, 2 heats for every week they have a C and the entire night for D's and F's.......


Good response. I think you are right in your answers. I was attracted to VTA purely because I grew up with those 70's muscle cars (that's why I like dinosaurs too!). I think the on-road parking lot races the HRCR club is doing will help people SEE what fun on-road is. 

The Traxxas Slash was a phenomenon. Traxxas has probably sold hundreds of thousands of those by now. I wonder how many people got into RC because they could go buy a box stock Slash and start racing immediately for $250 or less? I used to travel a lot, and every track I went to in other states had a Stock Slash class. 

When Kyle and started at Planet RC, the Slash wasn't out yet. To start racing at Planet RC, I paid over $500 for each RC10T4 we bought. I don't think if I hadn't had lots of prior RC experience that I would have done it. It was daunting. I bought the chassis, motor, ESC, tires and wheels from separate vendors to make a complete race vehicle. Even with my prior experience, it was challenge to make it all work. That's what I think keeps most people out of our hobby.

That's why I still wish we had a "box stock" TC class of some sort on Friday nights. The on-road Slash sure helps to open the door to new people. And, it has attracted some new racers. Adding another TC class not practical to do from a time standpoint. I do think the Hoosier RC Racers could encourage a box stock on-road class like that and I'm wondering if the new Traxxas 4Tec is the best baseline assuming it performs well on asphalt and carpet out of the box. Granted there are probably better driving entry level vehicles out there like maybe the TT-02 or Associated Apex, but you can't beat Traxxas' ability to market. They are the kings. Its much more likely a first timer will seek out a Traxxas vehicle I believe because most people know the name and see the advertising everywhere.


----------



## RollingChicane

Just as a reference point, I scaled my cars on my 4 corner scales at home so I can see how the compare to the scale on Friday night. 

VTA - 1451g
USGT - 1385g


----------



## 0010

My two cents as being fairly new to on-road racing and Indy RC. I mainly race on Saturdays, but have come out for a couple of Friday nights to run VTA. I also try to bring my daughter to race with me on Saturdays when she isn't busy.

In my opinion, there are several barriers for new racers. First, if you aren't sure you are into the whole racing thing, you have to drop some serious coin to get started in ANY CLASS if you want any chance at being competitive. Now, I know it is naive to believe that you can be competitive from the start with guys that have been racing for a while, but it stinks to hear 'you can buy 'x' to get started', so you go buy that, then find out that you have to dump the price of the kit again into the car to get it fast enough to not get run over. TT class for example, you can buy the car for $125 and put it on the track, but the car is all but useless like that. You have to dump in another $100 just to get it to come close to race pace. Add on top all of the electronics, batteries, chargers, tools, etc... and you spend over $500 to 'try' something. That is a big step. I think we need to do a better job of telling prospective racers what the true cost of racing is. Because that guy that bought the bone stock TT and got clobbered in the first race and told they need to go spend another load of cash will tell anyone who will listen that racing is too expensive, cliquey, etc... If we posted up a list of what it truly takes to be competitive for a given class, it might help. At least prospective racers knew what to expect, they can make an informed decision if it is something they want to do or not.

Second, when a new guy shows up, it is intimidating for them. Everyone knows everybody, etc... They get on track, they are slow, they get in the way, someone else is having a bad night and gets crappy with the new guy - no fun (been there, done that). As a side note, that is what happened to me. After two nights of that, I haven't really been interested in coming back on a Friday night. While most were nice, a couple of people kind of ruined it for me. I also don't want to bring my daughter into that as she would be turned off immediately. So, that might be another reason you don't see many young kids. 

Here are my thoughts on how to help:
1. Post a race pace capable solution (kit, motor, esc, yadda, yadda) as well as a setup sheet. Then convince Doug to sell a package.
2. Have a novice/newbie class that is truly only for the novices/newbies. Same rules as the main class, except new/slower racers only. No vets dipping down to get an easy win. It's going to be a crash fest, but you have to learn somewhere. Don't make someone feel bad because they took out the hot shot and ruined their chance at another expected win. Once you win the Main in the Novice class x number of times, you bump up to run with the big boys. Or once you are consistently within .5 seconds of the A main times, or whatever, you bump up. Some people may never get out of this class, but have fun anyway. Others will work their butts off to get up to the top class.
3. Box stock classes are fine, if the cars are actually fun to drive for newbies. If you can't get your box stock car to go around the track without spinning, flipping or plowing into the wall, its no fun. And the cars have to be durable. If you can't complete a heat race without busting the car, that gets old and expensive. You have one car, you hit something in the first heat and you break, you may be done for the day. Do that a few times and you may be done for good. So, if you want a stock class, you must find a chassis that is durable, tune-able and has great parts support, then set forth rules for what after market parts are acceptable for durability purposes. Some may point to TCS rules, but the Tamiya parts are so stinking expensive. So, if you want to put an aluminum steering rack on for durability, it will cost $50 (on a car that originally cost $125) to be legal, or you can buy Yeah Racing's version for $25, but it isn't legal. 
4. Find a way to run a common class on both Friday and Saturday. That way, if you can't make one day, you might be able to make another. Plus, you can show up to race what you have, and see what else is going on that might interest you. Maybe that is outlaw, maybe it is Mini, who knows. Just something that is easy to get into. Fun, and not the 'premiere' classes of the day.

Once you get people hooked, they will stay, as it can be a ton of fun and a great hobby. But, we make it hard for the new guy and then complain about why no one new shows up. 

As I said before, just my two cents, so take it for what it is worth. :smile2:


----------



## ThrottleKing

The 4Tec 2.0 is priced at least $50 too high in my opinion. For what they are asking it should have threaded shock bodies aluminum arm mounts and or a sensored brushless system. TC4 kit would be a better starting point I think due to a wider range of possibilities and skill growth.


----------



## jkaetz

0010 said:


> My two cents as being fairly new to on-road racing and Indy RC. I mainly race on Saturdays, but have come out for a couple of Friday nights to run VTA. I also try to bring my daughter to race with me on Saturdays when she isn't busy.
> 
> In my opinion, there are several barriers for new racers. First, if you aren't sure you are into the whole racing thing, you have to drop some serious coin to get started in ANY CLASS if you want any chance at being competitive. Now, I know it is naive to believe that you can be competitive from the start with guys that have been racing for a while, but it stinks to hear 'you can buy 'x' to get started', so you go buy that, then find out that you have to dump the price of the kit again into the car to get it fast enough to not get run over. TT class for example, you can buy the car for $125 and put it on the track, but the car is all but useless like that. You have to dump in another $100 just to get it to come close to race pace. Add on top all of the electronics, batteries, chargers, tools, etc... and you spend over $500 to 'try' something. That is a big step. I think we need to do a better job of telling prospective racers what the true cost of racing is. Because that guy that bought the bone stock TT and got clobbered in the first race and told they need to go spend another load of cash will tell anyone who will listen that racing is too expensive, cliquey, etc... If we posted up a list of what it truly takes to be competitive for a given class, it might help. At least prospective racers knew what to expect, they can make an informed decision if it is something they want to do or not.
> 
> Second, when a new guy shows up, it is intimidating for them. Everyone knows everybody, etc... They get on track, they are slow, they get in the way, someone else is having a bad night and gets crappy with the new guy - no fun (been there, done that). As a side note, that is what happened to me. After two nights of that, I haven't really been interested in coming back on a Friday night. While most were nice, a couple of people kind of ruined it for me. I also don't want to bring my daughter into that as she would be turned off immediately. So, that might be another reason you don't see many young kids.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on how to help:
> 1. Post a race pace capable solution (kit, motor, esc, yadda, yadda) as well as a setup sheet. Then convince Doug to sell a package.
> 2. Have a novice/newbie class that is truly only for the novices/newbies. Same rules as the main class, except new/slower racers only. No vets dipping down to get an easy win. It's going to be a crash fest, but you have to learn somewhere. Don't make someone feel bad because they took out the hot shot and ruined their chance at another expected win. Once you win the Main in the Novice class x number of times, you bump up to run with the big boys. Or once you are consistently within .5 seconds of the A main times, or whatever, you bump up. Some people may never get out of this class, but have fun anyway. Others will work their butts off to get up to the top class.
> 3. Box stock classes are fine, if the cars are actually fun to drive for newbies. If you can't get your box stock car to go around the track without spinning, flipping or plowing into the wall, its no fun. And the cars have to be durable. If you can't complete a heat race without busting the car, that gets old and expensive. You have one car, you hit something in the first heat and you break, you may be done for the day. Do that a few times and you may be done for good. So, if you want a stock class, you must find a chassis that is durable, tune-able and has great parts support, then set forth rules for what after market parts are acceptable for durability purposes. Some may point to TCS rules, but the Tamiya parts are so stinking expensive. So, if you want to put an aluminum steering rack on for durability, it will cost $50 (on a car that originally cost $125) to be legal, or you can buy Yeah Racing's version for $25, but it isn't legal.
> 4. Find a way to run a common class on both Friday and Saturday. That way, if you can't make one day, you might be able to make another. Plus, you can show up to race what you have, and see what else is going on that might interest you. Maybe that is outlaw, maybe it is Mini, who knows. Just something that is easy to get into. Fun, and not the 'premiere' classes of the day.
> 
> Once you get people hooked, they will stay, as it can be a ton of fun and a great hobby. But, we make it hard for the new guy and then complain about why no one new shows up.
> 
> As I said before, just my two cents, so take it for what it is worth. :smile2:


Great feedback. I believe we could put together a reasonable starter kit. The tricky part would be separating what you absolutely NEED vs what will make life easier.

By far my advice is always buy something used to start with. I was able to get a race ready VTA car + spare parts sans transmitter for $300 when I started. I just sold that car for $225 not long ago.

We've also been discussing #2 so that everyone gets a chance to actually race against cars with similar speeds.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Nicely said 0010,

I've liked the idea of a novice vta class with breakout for quite a while, I've been at the back of the pack for 3 or more years now and have seen so many newbs come and go that it's not even remotely funny. 
I've spent time away doing other things for the last 3 or 4 weeks and haven't missed being there at all. I like the idea of tech for sure but would certainly hope nobody on the fence of starting to race or thinking about a comeback etc to friday night actually reads this thread.

Now back to my regularly scheduled needless interruptions

I like to think of Jesus with like giant eagles wings and singin' lead vocals for lynyrd skynyrd with like an Angel Band, and 'm in the front row, and 'm hammered drunk...


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> We've also been discussing #2 so that everyone gets a chance to actually race against cars with similar speeds.


I like the idea. The hard part (in my mind at least) is when and how do you bump out of the novice class? E.g. I win 3 times so I bump out? Well then Mr. #2 will win 3 times and bump out, and so on, until the class is empty.

Maybe you do it by both win X times *and* novice members vote you "off the island." LOL. "You keep kicking our butt and it isn't fun anymore. Off the novice island with you!"

:grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

All great conversations! Here is what I am hearing from texts, emails, PM's and posts that seems to be unanimous in nature:

One way or another, we need a way for newer and or slower guys to not be thrown into battle with the faster guys. Whether that is a "novice" class or a D main in VTA. That is the common denominator that I am seeing. 

I'm going to ramble a little so process this thought with me.....

Let's say we come up with a spec TC4 class. You probably won't get a chassis that is decent for less than at FT TC4. We come up with a spec motor, esc and battery. Throw in a spec tire and a list of approved bodies. We target the least costly electronics and battery, etc. Let's say we can get this thing on the track and equal to everyone for $300-$350 new. 

Would that be a good alternative and reasonable?

Let's say it takes off pretty good. We all like to race so then the top drivers in every class jump to this new spec class. Now a few guys figure out how to free up the drivetrain really well (check out Brian S TC3, that thing is crazy free!). A couple more guys buy light weight screw kits, light weight outdrives, titanium turn buckles, etc etc. The result is a $500 TC4 and the same guys are winning and the same fouls are committed and we are having the same conversations again but with a chassis that is now really limited, at best to VTA.

Do we limit who can enter the class? Do we limit the hop ups? What do we limit and how much? I'm not sure that a spec class would be any different in the long run (or short run) than in VTA today.

To me, I think we stick with VTA and USGT as the main classes and intentionally structure the heats like we've discussed to give everyone the most out of the night in regards to clean and fun racing. If we could consistently run a C-main in VTA, I think it solves all the issues we have talked about with nothing more than increased head count. 

And, if I were looking to get into a class, I probably would buy a TC4 so I could run it in VTA and Outlaw on both Friday and Saturday. Cheap and versatile with room to expand a bit.

I'm just rambling now, sorry. Tell me if you agree that a C-main in VTA solves these issues IF the racing format is laid out properly. I might be totally wrong on my perspective though, and I'm being serious.


----------



## crispy

TC4 spec class won't fly. Ever. Ever ever ever.

Use something that comes out of the box ready to race.

LIKE THE FRICKIN' TRAXXAS!

$300 is cheap IN THE LONG RUN.

(We already have a $200 solution, but Slashes aren't real racing, so they get poo-pahed even though they provide the best racing...)


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> TC4 spec class won't fly. Ever. Ever ever ever.
> 
> Use something that comes out of the box ready to race.
> 
> LIKE THE FRICKIN' TRAXXAS!
> 
> $300 is cheap IN THE LONG RUN.
> 
> (We already have a $200 solution, but Slashes aren't real racing, so they get poo-pahed even though they provide the best racing...)


Have you seen the Traxxas cars run? I have and from what I have seen they don't handle for anything. The ones I've seen are 10x worse than the Euro trucks. 

Maybe the ones I've seen aren't the greatest for racing IMO. 

Gary - I nominate you to buy one and give us feedback!


----------



## CPW

$.02

I tend to agree that yet another class is not the answer. You'll just have guys push that class as far as they can and still make it less fun for the more casual driver. I know that I personally would not want another car, and want to keep it within VTA.

I can't help but compare this to when I used to race BMX as a tween. Riders were ranked across three classes. Novice, Intermediate, Expert. I'm not saying we need all three, but I do think the concept of driver rank helps this situation a ton.

We all know who is faster and who isn't. Why are we starting out the night in heat 1 with 4 fast dudes and 4 slow dudes (or worse, 7 to 1, I've been there and it isn't fun), such that it takes until the main to have a more balanced and fun race?

Rank drivers, whatever the system is. Sort drivers by rank, break that up into heats, then sort the starting position like normal. This way, whether attendance is light or not, you generally have similar drivers/cars lumped together, as much as possible given the number of entries.

An added bonus is you get to work on your rank over time and hopefully improve.

I'm sure some of you hate that idea. :willy_nilly:


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> $.02
> 
> I tend to agree that yet another class is not the answer. You'll just have guys push that class as far as they can and still make it less fun for the more casual driver. I know that I personally would not want another car, and want to keep it within VTA.
> 
> I can't help but compare this to when I used to race BMX as a tween. Riders were ranked across three classes. Novice, Intermediate, Expert. I'm not saying we need all three, but I do think the concept of driver rank helps this situation a ton.
> 
> We all know who is faster and who isn't. Why are we starting out the night in heat 1 with 4 fast dudes and 4 slow dudes (or worse, 7 to 1, I've been there and it isn't fun), such that it takes until the main to have a more balanced and fun race?
> 
> Rank drivers, whatever the system is. Sort drivers by rank, break that up into heats, then sort the starting position like normal. This way, whether attendance is light or not, you generally have similar drivers/cars lumped together, as much as possible given the number of entries.
> 
> An added bonus is you get to work on your rank over time and hopefully improve.
> 
> I'm sure some of you hate that idea. :willy_nilly:


You nailed it Chuck. That is exactly what I was planning to do tomorrow night. The system already allows for this, we just don't use it. 

It drives me crazy when they put a new guy in a heat with the top fastest 6 other guys AND they put him on the pole. It's not fair to the new guy at all but it happens with slower drivers all the time. 

I can almost guarantee everyone out there that if you show up tomorrow night, it will be the most thought out line up, starting grid, etc that you've seen in a long long time. Give me a shot to get it right and see what you think. 

The answer is right in front of us and it won't cost us a penny. 

Scott (0010) I'd love it if you came back out tomorrow just to give it a try. I'll pay for your entry if you are up for it!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One thing missing in all of this discussion is the word FUN.

If we all spent a little more time making sure everyone around us is having a good time at the track, then most of the issues that affect all r/c tracks would go away. I know r/c racers can be a competitive group, but it is no fun if we don't have anyone to race with. Next time you are at the track, I would challenge everyone to take a few less minutes working on their own cars and spend those minutes making sure everyone is having fun. Here are some suggestions.

- Offer to help a struggling driver with their car
- Offer setup advice to any new racers to the facility/specific class (setup/gearing/timing/tire prep/etc)
- Offer to turn marshal if someone has a broken car (or offer to fix it for them)
- Make sure to apologize after the race if you accidentally wrecked someone (especially if you made a poor attempt to pass a slower/lapped car).

I know I can't win every night, but if I helped someone else have fun it still feels like a victory.


----------



## crispy

Pre-sorts based on subjective opinion aren't fair. Round one needs to be random so that everyone has the same chance of getting the Noob traffic seven times in the race.

How would you pre-sort these ten drivers in VTA?

Gary
Chris
Bryce
Jason
Ed
Nick
Brian
Noob1
Noob2
Noob3

In other words, which two are you going to screw?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Pre-sorts based on subjective opinion aren't fair. Round one needs to be random so that everyone has the same chance of getting the Noob traffic seven times in the race.
> 
> How would you pre-sort these ten drivers in VTA?
> 
> Gary
> Chris
> Bryce
> Jason
> Ed
> Nick
> Brian
> Noob1
> Noob2
> Noob3
> 
> In other words, which two are you going to screw?


Gary of course, that isn't even a question!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Ranking drivers or sorting the first round doesn't solve the core problem which is the people with faster cars who don't know how to drive in traffic.

Last week I didn't run the 1st round in VTA and got stuck in the "slow" heat. Although in VTA, all cars are pretty much the same top speed, so slower is relative. I ended up having a great run because all the guys in that heat raced each other with respect. I ended up out-qualifying Jason which pushed him into the B-main. Most of the guys in the faster VTA heat didn't improve on their 1st round qualifying because they didn't work together well and there were too many accidents.

The point is even if you rank/sort, eventually a faster driver will break in the first round and be forced to race with the "slow" guys. So is the solution to not sort at all? No, because what if a new person to the class/facility shows up. Who decides their skill level/rank? Do we stick them with the "slow" guys all night? Also if a slow guy has a great round, is it fair that we keep him with the slow group all night?

Let's be honest with ourselves, the fastest car is not guaranteed to win VTA at Indy RC Raceway due to the nature of the track itself. We race on a small track with lots of opportunities for a driver to take themselves out. Most of the time the person who wins the VTA A-main is the person who drove the cleanest race (didn't wreck on their own), not the fastest car.

----------

Maybe the best answer is to have 1 car qualifying heats like they do at the Southern Nationals so that no one is unfairly affected by traffic. Yes, I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One thing missing in all of this discussion is the word FUN.
> 
> If we all spent a little more time making sure everyone around us is having a good time at the track, then most of the issues that affect all r/c tracks would go away. I know r/c racers can be a competitive group, but it is no fun if we don't have anyone to race with. Next time you are at the track, I would challenge everyone to take a few less minutes working on their own cars and spend those minutes making sure everyone is having fun. Here are some suggestions.
> 
> - Offer to help a struggling driver with their car
> - Offer setup advice to any new racers to the facility/specific class (setup/gearing/timing/tire prep/etc)
> - Offer to turn marshal if someone has a broken car (or offer to fix it for them)
> - Make sure to apologize after the race if you accidentally wrecked someone (especially if you made a poor attempt to pass a slower/lapped car).
> 
> I know I can't win every night, but if I helped someone else have fun it still feels like a victory.


I 100% disagree with you Brian. In most the posts I've made I have specifically said FUN. That IS what it is all about. I could care less where I finish if I've had fun. I TQ'd VTA and walked away last week before the final because it wasn't fun. I've finished 5th in the past and had a fantastic night. 

Not one time on here has anyone said they need to finish well to have fun. 

Hopefully anyone can read the posts and see that we are trying to make decisions to enable great racing that is fun for all skill levels through simple changes. 

So again, I'm asking everybody to just give it a chance and see that it is possible to make things better for everyone while increasing the fun and decreasing the carnage. 

Plain, simple and easy to understand.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Ranking drivers or sorting the first round doesn't solve the core problem which is the people with faster cars who don't know how to drive in traffic.
> 
> Last week I didn't run the 1st round in VTA and got stuck in the "slow" heat. Although in VTA, all cars are pretty much the same top speed, so slower is relative. I ended up having a great run because all the guys in that heat raced each other with respect. I ended up out-qualifying Jason which pushed him into the B-main. Most of the guys in the faster VTA heat didn't improve on their 1st round qualifying because they didn't work together well and there were too many accidents.
> 
> The point is even if you rank/sort, eventually a faster driver will break in the first round and be forced to race with the "slow" guys. So is the solution to not sort at all? No, because what if a new person to the class/facility shows up. Who decides their skill level/rank? Do we stick them with the "slow" guys all night? Also if a slow guy has a great round, is it fair that we keep him with the slow group all night?
> 
> Let's be honest with ourselves, the fastest car is not guaranteed to win VTA at Indy RC Raceway due to the nature of the track itself. We race on a small track with lots of opportunities for a driver to take themselves out. Most of the time the person who wins the VTA A-main is the person who drove the cleanest race (didn't wreck on their own), not the fastest car.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Maybe the best answer is to have 1 car qualifying heats like they do at the Southern Nationals so that no one is unfairly affected by traffic.


Wow, this is nonsense. All the fast drivers know how to drive in traffic. We've all done it. Some of the slower guys even said on here they'd prefer to not run in the same heat as the faster guys. 

We can never account for every car on every occasion. No one ever claimed to do that. But if we can at least do our best to help 75% of the cars 75% of the time, isn't that better than randomness?

Also, they don't qualify at big races based on a single lap. There is a 1 run fast lap that is used to seed the qualifiers. 

All I'm trying to do is help improve things and a few folks are getting bent out of shape. So let's just never try to improve anything. Is that the answer?


----------



## crispy

No, randomness is fair.

Anything else is playing favorites.

I've raced one night where I go up to look at the heats and it looked like this:

Chris
Brian
Nick
Ed
Jason
Lanny

Gary
Slow guy
Really slow guy
Old and slow guy
Noob
Slow noob

And you know what? I didn't like it, but at least it was random, and I sucked it up and did the best I could.

But if one got PUT in that second group because someone else decided you weren't worthy... well, I wouldn't be back. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> No, randomness is fair.
> 
> Anything else is playing favorites.
> 
> I've raced one night where I go up to look at the heats and it looked like this:
> 
> Chris
> Brian
> Nick
> Ed
> Jason
> Lanny
> 
> Gary
> Slow guy
> Really slow guy
> Old and slow guy
> Noob
> Slow noob
> 
> And you know what? I didn't like it, but at least it was random, and I sucked it up and did the best I could.
> 
> But if one got PUT in that second group because someone else decided you weren't worthy... well, I wouldn't be back. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


How about I volunteer to always be the designated bump person? I'll gladly do that if it comes to that. Does that make it better?


----------



## CPW

crispy said:


> Pre-sorts based on subjective opinion aren't fair. Round one needs to be random so that everyone has the same chance of getting the Noob traffic seven times in the race.
> 
> How would you pre-sort these ten drivers in VTA?
> 
> Gary
> Chris
> Bryce
> Jason
> Ed
> Nick
> Brian
> Noob1
> Noob2
> Noob3
> 
> In other words, which two are you going to screw?


The more I think about it, don't create a novice class, create an expert class. In Gary's scenario, everyone but Noobs 1-3 are running "VTA Expert", while me and the noobs are running "VTA." No experts get screwed.

I would rather run in Noobs1-3 group all night in this scenario. Its more *fun* for me, and frankly I can spend my time on the track actually focusing on a good line, rather than multi-tasking a good line and getting out of the way, which is nearly impossible.

If its a light night and we cant make a non-expert class, we could opt to lump us in. I know its going to be rough night, but at least I know what is coming.

All of this said, I'll still be out there running, either way.

$.02
Toy Cars (I know that is other Chuck's line, but I love it > )


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> How about I volunteer to always be the designated bump person? I'll gladly do that if it comes to that. Does that make it better?


Not really. Someone is still making subjective decisions on who is and is not "top tier".

I'm not trying to be difficult. I am trying to be fair and square above all else.

If you have 15 entries and you have four of them like Tony that say "put me in the C sort", that's fine. As long as it is voluntary.

In that case you could have heats of 6, 5 and 4 (volunteers).


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Not really. Someone is still making subjective decisions on who is and is not "top tier".
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult. I am trying to be fair and square above all else.
> 
> If you have 15 entries and you have four of them like Tony that say "put me in the C sort", that's fine. As long as it is voluntary.
> 
> In that case you could have heats of 6, 5 and 4 (volunteers).


Just give it a try for one week and see. That's all I'm asking. Then if you don't like something, voice the scenario.


----------



## Crashing J

Imho Use the ranking system to do the initial heat and then sort by lap count/time. If nothing else, start tracking the finishing position of the frequent drivers in the main. Assign each place a point value and use that to determine their rank. (i.e. first place is 20 points, second place is 19, etc) 

I can speak from both sides of the spectrum on this. On Wednesday and Saturday nights I'm one of the top 3 buggy drivers. On Friday night's I'm anything but a top driver. I've experienced being knocked out of a race for first by another vehicle that was 6 laps down and going the wrong way on the fastest section of the track. I also understand the feeling of being in everyone else's way. Both are frustrating. In the end it's all part of playing with toy cars. One thing I have learned is that if I'm in a heat with slower/newer drivers, all I can do is concentrate on running clean, consistent laps. I have no control over anything but my car on the track. 

Personally, I love/hate when I'm in a heat with faster drivers. On one hand it helps me learn a better line and gets my laptimes down. On the other hand, I tend to screw up and get in their way.

There is no perfect way of sorting a lineup. There will always be a wide variety of ability and skill. If you consider yourself a faster driver and end up with a bunch of slower, newer people, just remember that nobody started out as an "A" main driver. Any new racer that comes back is another person that is keeping the track I'm business.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Race director, one way I'd do sorts is track time. The guys that have been there since 5pm should always be first out on track regardless imo. Guys like me who can't get there till 10 minutes before the bell most nights and usually have their first laps on the layout being the warm up laps of their heat should get sorted down so they have time to charge batteries change gears etc. My biggest complaint is I'm always the last one there then get stuck in the front of the first heat every damn time. Nothing good can come from that so the fast guys that have had 2 hours to work on gearing and setup should be first out on track so us not so serious part timers can at least hit the track with a charged battery or doped tires etc so as not to take out the entire field in turn 1. I often get stuck in that position and usually drop to the back and frequently pull my car for reasons of being a menace to the other cars in heat 1 with a completely undriveable car thats 4 teeth off in gearing. I know David Lee would say lack of dedication And all that and hes right. Im not one bit dedicated to messing with this stuff from one week to the next. Does that make me not worthy... maybe. But the first sort always screws me and frequently screws whomever gets stuck in that heat with me as well. My .02 on sorts


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Race director, one way I'd do sorts is track time. The guys that have been there since 5pm should always be first out on track regardless imo. Guys like me who can't get there till 10 minutes before the bell most nights and usually have their first laps on the layout being the warm up laps of their heat should get sorted down so they have time to charge batteries change gears etc. My biggest complaint is I'm always the last one there then get stuck in the front of the first heat every damn time. Nothing good can come from that so the fast guys that have had 2 hours to work on gearing and setup should be first out on track so us not so serious part timers can at least hit the track with a charged battery or doped tires etc so as not to take out the entire field in turn 1. I often get stuck in that position and usually drop to the back and frequently pull my car for reasons of being a menace to the other cars in heat 1 with a completely undriveable car thats 4 teeth off in gearing. I know David Lee would say lack of dedication And all that and hes right. Im not one bit dedicated to messing with this stuff from one week to the next. Does that make me not worthy... maybe. But the first sort always screws me and frequently screws whomever gets stuck in that heat with me as well. My .02 on sorts


Why do you always make me the "bad Guy?" I actually wouldn't say that knowing your situation. I look at this discussion going on now, with your inputs and Gary's inputs. I think Nick is going to learn something and move to another plan that may or may not be better. Just sayin' that the way Doug did it put guys of all levels in the first round. So there actually wasn't a blatant stack of the best drivers in one heat and all the also-rans in the other(s). That is a very good way to do it. Then the first qualifying round is the "move races" getting yourself in the fast group where you actually competed to get your final qualifying position. But you earned that instead of having it given to you, to follow Gary's point. But everyone then has a shot at it on the track instead of an imaginational figment in someones eye. Look at the number of times Lanny has trashed the first round and even had to run the B to bump up. Then he kicked our A$$es. Then he smiled all the way to the bar and toasted with a fine beer.


----------



## CPW

I've got it.

All cars on the track. Two teams; slow guys vs. fast guys. Fast guys only get one hand.

Settled! ?


----------



## Crashing J

CPW said:


> I've got it.
> 
> All cars on the track. Two teams; slow guys vs. fast guys. Fast guys only get one hand.
> 
> Settled! ?


Fast guys have to team up in pairs and drive a single car. One steers while the other works the throttle! That should give the slower guys a chance! :grin2:


----------



## jkaetz

I think we all need to take a step back and look at the issue(s) that are attempting to be addressed.

To be specific, how do we make Friday nights more fun for the people who aren't normally A-Main drivers. Nick has only proposed trying to sort the VTA field such that drivers with similar lap times get grouped together. Nothing more, nothing less. As everyone has pointed out, this is not a simple task. He is attempting to take a stab at it and has gotten a lot of feedback but some of it is less than constructive.

Secondary was that of guidelines and enforcement. I compiled a list of everything I could and Nick stepped up and said he would take the night off racing to help out with tech.

The least we could do is try what is proposed and see if it works. If not we go back to the way things have been. No harm no foul.

Personally I plan to race and have fun regardless. I also plan to do better in traffic than I did last week. That was terrible of me and I apologize again to anyone who happened to get caught up with me. I know I tangled with Scott a couple times in USGT.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on coming tomorrow to have fun as well with my EuroTruck and F1.


----------



## Matt P.

Sometimes I wonder why I don't race at indy rc much anymore...then I come on this thread and suddenly remember :smile2:


----------



## crispy

jkaetz said:


> To be specific, how do we make Friday nights more fun for the people who aren't normally A-Main drivers. Nick has only proposed trying to sort the VTA field such that drivers with similar lap times get grouped together. Nothing more, nothing less. As everyone has pointed out, this is not a simple task. He is attempting to take a stab at it and has gotten a lot of feedback but some of it is less than constructive.


Perhaps you could show me how this subjective grouping is done? How would you pre-sort these ten drivers in VTA?

Gary
Chris
Bryce
Brian
Vincent
Ed
Nick
Noob1
Noob2
Noob3


----------



## RollingChicane

Matt P. said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I don't race at indy rc much anymore...then I come on this thread and suddenly remember :smile2:


Don't let this keep you away Matt. Sometimes it takes a little bit of uncomfortable conversation to get things better. I'll offer the same to you as I did 0010, if you show up tonight, your racing is on me! Come on out and give it a try. I can almost guarantee that you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Perhaps you could show me how this subjective grouping is done? How would you pre-sort these ten drivers in VTA?
> 
> Gary
> Chris
> Bryce
> Brian
> Vincent
> Ed
> Nick
> Noob1
> Noob2
> Noob3


This is how tonight will be structured:

Everyone will get to choose their own ranking, either a 1 or a 2, that is it. Heats will be structured based on the ranking so there WILL still be random sorting WITHIN the ranks. If there are enough 2's to have their own full heat, that is what we will do. If not, the 2's will automatically get sorted to the back of the grid.

The benefit that I see to this caters to the "not fast" crowd. This crowd has voiced their discomfort with being saddled into the fast heats and or being dumped on the front row for the first heat with a pack of fast guys on their bumper. As far as bumps go, I would leave it up the the winner of the 2's to decide if they want to bump. 

The effect to the "fast" crowd should be minimal and leaves our own fate to our own driving in a most cases. If a driver breaks, they will not be dropped to the 2 heat, they will remain in the 1 heat for round 2 but will be starting from the back. 

Again, the benefit I see to this is still a random sort amongst all drivers within THEIR requested rank. I think this improves many of the scenarios that we have heard from the new guys and guys that do not consider themselves as the "fast" guys. I'm willing to bet this will be more fun for the "non-fast" guy and should not take away anything from the "fast" guys' night.

What else to expect:

We will tech each heat/main of VTA and USGT *during the prior heat race. * This means you will need to be ready in advance. We will only tech weight (1450g and 1380g respectively), blinky ESC and battery voltage (8.40v). If your battery voltage is over, you can go to the back of the tech line and burn off your voltage. Unless you are intentionally over charging, you can get under the voltage most the time with one or two blips of the throttle if you happen to be slightly over which is not uncommon. I will also have the scale and my volt meter sitting out in the tech area ahead of time for anyone to use at any time. 

For the grid layout, we will have 3' inbetween each car in VTA, lining up on the longest straight, regardless of where that is on the track. In USGT, we will line up SINGLE FILE with 4' between each car on the longest straight regardless of where that is on the track.

For marshaling, I will do my best to sequence the class order so that we account for folks running multiple classes, tech and marshaling as best as possible. If you finish in the top 4, unless you are running in the next heat or physically impaired, you WILL be required to marshal immediately after your race, no exceptions or delays. 

We will have a drivers meeting to go over this 5 min prior to the start of the races.


----------



## 0010

Nick, thanks for the offer, but unfortunately, I have changed my VTA car over to outlaw and am nowhere near a setup that would work on VTA tires! My summer is crazy with on kid in summer Marching Band and the other heading off to college, I may not be able to see Indy RC again before the end of August! Seriously though, thank you for the offer.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> Perhaps you could show me how this subjective grouping is done? How would you pre-sort these ten drivers in VTA?
> 
> Gary
> Chris
> Bryce
> Brian
> Vincent
> Ed
> Nick
> Noob1
> Noob2
> Noob3


Three heats. It gives the less experienced drivers the chance to actually race. I know when I was starting out it was fun to race with whoever had a similar speed car. It's not a perfect solution as now you have another heat to run but IMO it improves the race experience for the new drivers. This is of course a very simplistic answer. As has been suggested, it could be looked at as a novice/intermediate VTA class and an advanced VTA class. I've seen this same discussion surrounding other tracks and events as well with rules about not letting faster cars run with slower cars so that the slower cars aren't discouraged. Sadly it's all very subjective.

Bonus if we do separate the heats, the novice/intermediate class could request a coach from the advanced class. Would give us a good opportunity to ensure that they assistance if they want it.


----------



## RollingChicane

0010 said:


> Nick, thanks for the offer, but unfortunately, I have changed my VTA car over to outlaw and am nowhere near a setup that would work on VTA tires! My summer is crazy with on kid in summer Marching Band and the other heading off to college, I may not be able to see Indy RC again before the end of August! Seriously though, thank you for the offer.


Well if you want to run your Outlaw car in 21.5TC, we have been mixing the classes so my offer still stands!! No pressure though. Good luck with all the kidos' activities!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> This is how tonight will be structured:
> 
> Everyone will get to choose their own ranking, either a 1 or a 2, that is it. Heats will be structured based on the ranking so there WILL still be random sorting WITHIN the ranks. If there are enough 2's to have their own full heat, that is what we will do. If not, the 2's will automatically get sorted to the back of the grid.
> 
> The benefit that I see to this caters to the "not fast" crowd. This crowd has voiced their discomfort with being saddled into the fast heats and or being dumped on the front row for the first heat with a pack of fast guys on their bumper. As far as bumps go, I would leave it up the the winner of the 2's to decide if they want to bump.
> 
> The effect to the "fast" crowd should be minimal and leaves our own fate to our own driving in a most cases. If a driver breaks, they will not be dropped to the 2 heat, they will remain in the 1 heat for round 2 but will be starting from the back.
> 
> Again, the benefit I see to this is still a random sort amongst all drivers within THEIR requested rank. I think this improves many of the scenarios that we have heard from the new guys and guys that do not consider themselves as the "fast" guys. I'm willing to bet this will be more fun for the "non-fast" guy and should not take away anything from the "fast" guys' night.
> 
> What else to expect:
> 
> We will tech each heat/main of VTA and USGT *during the prior heat race. * This means you will need to be ready in advance. We will only tech weight (1450g and 1380g respectively), blinky ESC and battery voltage (8.40v). If your battery voltage is over, you can go to the back of the tech line and burn off your voltage. Unless you are intentionally over charging, you can get under the voltage most the time with one or two blips of the throttle if you happen to be slightly over which is not uncommon. I will also have the scale and my volt meter sitting out in the tech area ahead of time for anyone to use at any time.
> 
> For the grid layout, we will have 3' inbetween each car in VTA, lining up on the longest straight, regardless of where that is on the track. In USGT, we will line up SINGLE FILE with 4' between each car on the longest straight regardless of where that is on the track.
> 
> For marshaling, I will do my best to sequence the class order so that we account for folks running multiple classes, tech and marshaling as best as possible. If you finish in the top 4, unless you are running in the next heat or physically impaired, you WILL be required to marshal immediately after your race, no exceptions or delays.
> 
> We will have a drivers meeting to go over this 5 min prior to the start of the races.


I would ask that there be 3 - 5 minutes between the end of one heat and the next start buzzer. Call out the final minute to alert both drivers and marshals to be ready to go. If that isn't enough time then drivers can be penalized for delaying the start of the next heat.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> I would ask that there be 3 - 5 minutes between the end of one heat and the next start buzzer. Call out the final minute to alert both drivers and marshals to be ready to go. If that isn't enough time then drivers can be penalized for delaying the start of the next heat.


Yes, I agree with the 3-5 min between each heat I should have specified that. I mostly don't want people trying to avoid marshaling because of 'xxx' reason and not be ready. I will ask in the drivers meeting how long we want between rounds as well. I'm hoping the result is an efficient night that is FUN for everyone.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> In USGT, we will line up SINGLE FILE with 4' between each car on the longest straight regardless of where that is on the track.


Why not just do ifmar starts during all qualifiers? That way everyone knows they are racing the clock not each other?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One thing to keep in mind on forums is that you cant see facial expression. We tend to see some comments made in a straight forward manner by the poster as being sarcastic or worse. So, let's all try to keep that in mind. 

The forums are a place to talk. In my case a place to take a break during the business day and focus on something else. We are all good people. We love racing RC cars and not having to explain to each other why we look forward to it on Friday night. 

I just had to tell two guys who wanted me to go get a beer with them tonight that I was RC racing. They looked at me with disbelief. "With your kid?" they asked. "No, I like to do it myself," was my response. They rolled their eyes and shrugged their shoulders and walked away. They don't understand. YOU GUYS DO UNDERSTAND! You guys know why its fun. 

Again, forums are a place to think out loud and to run ideas past each other. That's the whole point. We all like this hobby and are generally friends because of it. Keep the conversation straight talk and respectful and we'll do just fine.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Come down to Mike's and have one or 4 with me


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Why not just do ifmar starts during all qualifiers? That way everyone knows they are racing the clock not each other?


They often did that at Summit Raceway. I liked that method personally. Chicagoland's Mike Larson was running a large part of the final race at Summit. He verbally reminded drivers during the race to do their best to avoid each other after the IFMAR start since we didn't want to goof up each other's run. It did seem to work well. 

At the Southern Nationals at Thunder RC Raceway they did individual qualification runs to establish the heats. Same process they use for the Indy 500. That was the most fair and accurate way to do it, but obviously time consuming. So, its probably not practical to do at Indy RC. And even if we all wanted it, Doug might not because it would make the evening later.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> Come down to Mike's and have one or 4 with me


Sounds good to me! 

Before, after or during?


----------



## crispy

VTA Rules:

Absolutely NO IFMAR type starts. All heats and mains should be straight up starts, with
random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat.

For a reason.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry, I should have been more specific. It was for USGT and 1/12th scale that I was talking about.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Seriously guys, I just took a seminar on this last month to improve communication where I work. Email and texting are causing problems for everyone! We have project managers mad at superintendents and office people mad at vendors because of it. Typewritten words are a problem. We can't see the other person and so their intent is what we are missing. Don't let someone's comment frustrate you until they look you in the eye and say the same thing. 

Jeremiah has the best suggestion. Let's talk over a beer! Or, iced tea if you prefer.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Jeremiah has the best suggestion. Let's talk over a beer! Or, iced tea if you prefer.


Or the best of both worlds and make it Long Island Iced Tea's.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> Well if you want to run your Outlaw car in 21.5TC, we have been mixing the classes so my offer still stands!! No pressure though. Good luck with all the kidos' activities!


Now hold your horses here, just a little bit. Why make this class the all dump into class? It should be teched against the rules just as all the others. And while I am at it, the body rules must be fixed for USGT to not become hypocritical. These components have more impact on car performance than battery voltage. Also not in favor of Jaco Blue tires only in 21.5TC. This is not a Championship of the Universe so let them run the tires the driver prefers.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> Now hold your horses here, just a little bit. Why make this class the all dump into class? It should be teched against the rules just as all the others. And while I am at it, the body rules must be fixed for USGT to not become hypocritical. These components have more impact on car performance than battery voltage. Also not in favor of Jaco Blue tires only in 21.5TC. This is not a Championship of the Universe so let them run the tires the driver prefers.


David - I'm not going to argue with you over 21.5TC Talk to Doug about this one, not me. There has been way too much arguing over trying to help improve things. We have 3 cars at best that run 21.5TC. So to allow one additional Saturday morning class to run with us that has been 1 additional car at the most in past weeks is not turning this into an "all dump class". Doug is in favor of the Jaco Blues and has them in stock upstairs. The Jaco's brought an even, cheap, long lasting tire to the class and prevents a tire war.  We will not tech 21.5TC tonight even if the class runs. We have not enforced the TC body rule as this is meant to be an additional fun class that is highly flexible. We have not enforced the tire rule either for the same reason.

Arron, Scott (0010) if you show up tonight and want to run your Outlaw car in 21.5TC, feel free to do so. Doug will make the final call on this when he returns and I 100% guarantee you that he will welcome you into this class with an Outlaw car or a 21.5TC car.


----------



## jonesy112

davidl said:


> Now hold your horses here, just a little bit. Why make this class the all dump into class? It should be teched against the rules just as all the others. And while I am at it, the body rules must be fixed for USGT to not become hypocritical. These components have more impact on car performance than battery voltage. Also not in favor of Jaco Blue tires only in 21.5TC. This is not a Championship of the Universe so let them run the tires the driver prefers.


Open tire rules create issues that self destruct classes. Sorex 24's are available, and faster than anything out there (rubber wise), are pricey, and are less fast on run 4 as they are run 1. 

Now if you wanted to open it up to any spec tire, that is a different story. A lot of tracks adopt any spec medium tire to be used in the TC classes (Sweep 32's, Jaco Blues, Solaris Medium, or Gravity type C's)


----------



## jmickle11

jonesy112 said:


> Or the best of both worlds and make it Long Island Iced Tea's.


If you guys set this up I would try to attend. Pretty good discussion with really good points made all around. I'd love to get into VTA but Friday nights are hit and miss for me. I just like the VTA format....mid 40's and former muscle car owner! I can't wait to get back into RC racing!

Tuesdays work good so I may still end up with something for one of those classes and then slowly build a VTA machine to spread the cost out a bit!

As far as rules I do like having the checks and balances. I raced karts (along with RC) when I was much younger and you always had to carry around extra weights as there were variances with scales at different classes. You either made weight or you didn't...then tech was the same...top 3 usually had their motors impounded and tore apart.... .01cc over and you were DQ'd!!! Just be consistent with whatever the tech process ends up being.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> David - I'm not going to argue with you over 21.5TC Talk to Doug about this one, not me. There has been way too much arguing over trying to help improve things.
> 
> Arron, Scott (0010) if you show up tonight and want to run your Outlaw car in 21.5TC, feel free to do so. Doug will make the final call on this when he returns and I 100% guarantee you that he will welcome you into this class with an Outlaw car or a 21.5TC car.


Come on Nick. You have jumped up to become the all great Race Director that it seems all here have been crying for. So now you want to dump the thing on Doug. I was hoping you would see the importance of this make a rational decision that improves the racing experience at Indy RC Raceway. So now it appears to me that the only thing important here is what a couple of people deem to be important. I like (sarc) the way Brian was put off from his attempts to suggest good things. Guess I need to re-evaluate what is happening.


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> Come on Nick. You have jumped up to become the all great Race Director that it seems all here have been crying for. So now you want to dump the thing on Doug. I was hoping you would see the importance of this make a rational decision that improves the racing experience at Indy RC Raceway. So now it appears to me that the only thing important here is what a couple of people deem to be important. I like (sarc) the way Brian was put off from his attempts to suggest good things. Guess I need to re-evaluate what is happening.


I have already made the decision for tonight as the Race Director. 

My decision is to let Outlaw cars race with us. My decision is to continue to leave this as a flexible class until we get consistent numbers. My recommendation to Doug is to require Jaco Blues, TC bodies and comply to ROAR rules for all other aspects. This is Doug's business and only he can make the rules, we just suggest them to him. I've been on the phone numerous times this week with Doug talking about all the conversations on this forum and he has made the final decision. 

You and I can talk constructively tonight in person as I will not get into a keyboard battle. I welcome anyone to stay late tonight after the races to discuss anything.


----------



## jkaetz

I think Scott is right, some of these discussions need to be had in person with a couple sets of hulk hands. In seriousness I don't see why we can't be democratic and come to a consensus as racers. If we want to end the body exception for USGT or add more 21.5 TC tire options we should be able to make that decision as a group, write it down, then put a date on it for the change so as not to surprise people.

Let's not lose sight of the fun we all have when we're racing for our bragging rights.


----------



## CPW

After a year of racing with you all, someone FINALLY wants to go to the bar afterwards, and I can't go tonight... Sheesh! :surprise:


----------



## RP25

Just joined this group and thought about racing at Indy RC. Is it always this hostile?


----------



## crispy

RP25 said:


> Just joined this group and thought about racing at Indy RC. Is it always this hostile?


It isn't in reality. All good friends just having fun with each other.

Seriously. Most of us get along great. I'm just being the Devil's Advocate to Nick to keep him honest, but I support his decisions and attempt to help.

If he comes across as a little dictatorial, he's not. Mostly... >


----------



## jkaetz

RP25 said:


> Just joined this group and thought about racing at Indy RC. Is it always this hostile?


Not at all. Text doesn't lend itself well to discussions like this. Come see us in person and ask lots of questions.


----------



## RP25

Are there any other tracks around that have clear-cut rules to race at?


----------



## crispy

RP25 said:


> Are there any other tracks around that have clear-cut rules to race at?


They've all closed up.

But you make a good point. Doug has been a little loose with rules because he wants to accommodate as many people as possible. There are good things and bad things about that. 2 and 3 car classes is both good and bad.

Another is allowing anything that we get four of to be a class. This brings four more entries but also can dilute existing classes.

This kind of stuff is what Nick is trying to address.


----------



## RP25

I guess as long as he doesn't let slash trucks on the carpet to tear it up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RP25 said:


> Just joined this group and thought about racing at Indy RC. Is it always this hostile?












Brotherly love.


----------



## RP25

From what I hear about this place it sounds like the former owners had much better control on it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> After a year of racing with you all, someone FINALLY wants to go to the bar afterwards, and I can't go tonight... Sheesh! :surprise:


I'm always want to go to the bar.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Brotherly love.


Yea, I got my hat dirty on that one!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

When there were 5 owners it was going in 5 directions. Not good I think most would agree. Now that its back to one owner, it is much better. Doug is a really nice guy and runs a nice place He does a lot of fun things for racers (like the BIO race we had for the past few months) and seems to enjoy running races. 

Most of the stuff that we are talking about here on forums probably seems like minor shades of gray to most. Indy RC does have good rules. They are posted on the website: Classes - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C 

The hard part is keeping up with minor changes to the rules. And, of course, racer mentality is always to look for a way to go faster while still following the rules.


----------



## RP25

I seem to recall one of the owners that is really good abd this guy Gary never could beat.


----------



## crispy

RP25 said:


> I seem to recall one of the owners that is really good abd this guy Gary never could beat.


Pauley, bite me!

Bring it tonight cupcake. You can't hang.


----------



## RP25

Took you long enough


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> Why do you always make me the "bad Guy?" I actually wouldn't say that knowing your situation. I look at this discussion going on now, with your inputs and Gary's inputs. I think Nick is going to learn something and move to another plan that may or may not be better. Just sayin' that the way Doug did it put guys of all levels in the first round. So there actually wasn't a blatant stack of the best drivers in one heat and all the also-rans in the other(s). That is a very good way to do it. Then the first qualifying round is the "move races" getting yourself in the fast group where you actually competed to get your final qualifying position. But you earned that instead of having it given to you, to follow Gary's point. But everyone then has a shot at it on the track instead of an imaginational figment in someones eye. Look at the number of times Lanny has trashed the first round and even had to run the B to bump up. Then he kicked our A$$es. Then he smiled all the way to the bar and toasted with a fine beer.


You not a bad guy your actually one of the best it's just sometimes hard to read you in person. Your one of the best people to get info and encouragement from along with Nick and Brian. Since Bob Yelle retired I think you are "The Godfather" now. 

Respect.

Toy Cars


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> You not a bad guy your actually one of the best it's just sometimes hard to read you in person. Your one of the best people to get info and encouragement from along with Nick and Brian. Since Bob Yelle retired I think you are "The Godfather" now.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> Toy Cars



Thanks, but now I need a new hat that isn't dirty.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RP25 said:


> From what I hear about this place it sounds like the former owners had much better control on it.


This is true, Doug (the owner) is a great guy but relies on the racers to police and conduct themselves properly with honor which is never gonna happen and will only work in Neverland. The crew (Rob, Rich, Tom, Chad and Josh) that built up the off-road program would not tolerate anything especially with the Stock Slash class and really kept a tight lid on Friday but this is what happens when nobody is guarding the classes.

For $50 a night, dinner and free entry I used to be track director and had a good time doing it but the drama and constant bitching about why can't we run this class or why can't we do this wore me down.

My saying has and will always be this, people want rules and complain when there are none but as soon as there are rules and someone to enforce them they bitch even more about that.

My only current example is USGT and the body rule, there is an official set of rules to pretty much every class Indy RC runs, pertaining to USGT for some ungodly reason there is a hideous looking prototype body most people started running that is not allowed in the current USGT rules. People just keep running it because nobody will push back to the ones who say it's an Indy RC thing so?

Focus on having fun and if you have a competitive spirit do your best by following the rules.

This is a hobby that has been good to me and has provided enjoyment for over 30 years now, hopefully it will do the same for others well beyond the time many of us have to put the controller down to focus on not shitting ourselves due to old age. Lol!


----------



## crispy

You're talking to Rob.


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> This is true, Doug (the owner) is a great guy but relies on the racers to police and conduct themselves properly with honor which is never gonna happen and will only work in Neverland. The crew (Rob, Rich, Tom, Chad and Josh) that built up the off-road program would not tolerate anything especially with the Stock Slash class and really kept a tight lid on Friday but this is what happens when nobody is guarding the classes.
> 
> For $50 a night, dinner and free entry I used to be track director and had a good time doing it but the drama and constant bitching about why can't we run this class or why can't we do this wore me down.
> 
> My saying has and will always be this, people want rules and complain when there are none but as soon as there are rules and someone to enforce them they bitch even more about that.
> 
> My only current example is USGT and the body rule, there is an official set of rules to pretty much every class Indy RC runs, pertaining to USGT for some ungodly reason there is a hideous looking prototype body most people started running that is not allowed in the current USGT rules. People just keep running it because nobody will push back to the ones who say it's an Indy RC thing so?
> 
> Focus on having fun and if you have a competitive spirit do your best by following the rules.
> 
> This is a hobby that has been good to me and has provided enjoyment for over 30 years now, hopefully it will do the same for others well beyond the time many of us have to put the controller down to focus on not shitting ourselves due to old age. Lol!


*I agree with everything you said in the post Chuck.*

The only thing I would like to add (for several reasons) is that the McAllister DTP body is most common body that was/is being run. As some have suggested in recent posts, we opened up an online and in person "vote" whether to allow or disallow this body since this was NOT in compliance with the rules. The overwhelming majority vote was to allow it. So, we did put a democratic vote out there when it involved asking to allow something that was not in the rules and took the results to Doug. Doug supported the majority and we allowed this body. Also to note, many tracks across the nation allow this body and Rob K (creator of USVTA) posted that if a local track allows the use of the DPT it is then approved locally as he knows it was unpopular to ban this body. Surprising or not, this is Doug's best selling body at the track.

I love this body and actually have one as my pillow at night because it calms my inner voices..... :grin2:


----------



## crispy

It is popular because it is superior. It is also not a GT car. Thus it was banned. 

Democracy is two wolves and a sheep deciding what to have for dinner.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> This is true, Doug (the owner) is a great guy but relies on the racers to police and conduct themselves properly with honor which is never gonna happen and will only work in Neverland. The crew (Rob, Rich, Tom, Chad and Josh) that built up the off-road program would not tolerate anything especially with the Stock Slash class and really kept a tight lid on Friday but this is what happens when nobody is guarding the classes.
> 
> For $50 a night, dinner and free entry I used to be track director and had a good time doing it but the drama and constant bitching about why can't we run this class or why can't we do this wore me down.
> 
> My saying has and will always be this, people want rules and complain when there are none but as soon as there are rules and someone to enforce them they bitch even more about that.
> 
> My only current example is USGT and the body rule, there is an official set of rules to pretty much every class Indy RC runs, pertaining to USGT for some ungodly reason there is a hideous looking prototype body most people started running that is not allowed in the current USGT rules. People just keep running it because nobody will push back to the ones who say it's an Indy RC thing so?
> 
> Focus on having fun and if you have a competitive spirit do your best by following the rules.
> 
> This is a hobby that has been good to me and has provided enjoyment for over 30 years now, hopefully it will do the same for others well beyond the time many of us have to put the controller down to focus on not shitting ourselves due to old age. Lol!


Chuck, I really appreciate to this day the things you did during that time conducting the races. We wouldn't have any snitch at 1/12 right now and the times we had up to now were pretty good for racing. There were several very top level drivers come and run 1/12 with us.

You touched on the topic that has gotten under my skin the most and that is the body issue in USGT. I haven't said anything about it till now. But, since this group has decided to address rules, again, and do the tech, then this topic must be addressed. There are plenty of GT bodies available and Doug can get more. We just need to push ahead and make the change. I hoped my use of the Cady would be a touch of leadership to bring the others to the GT bodies, but so far it hasn't.

Wow, I just found a hat that isn't dirty. Here we go!


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> *I agree with everything you said in the post Chuck.*
> 
> The only thing I would like to add (for several reasons) is that the McAllister DTP body is most common body that was/is being run. As some have suggested in recent posts, we opened up an online and in person "vote" whether to allow or disallow this body since this was NOT in compliance with the rules. The overwhelming majority vote was to allow it. So, we did put a democratic vote out there when it involved asking to allow something that was not in the rules and took the results to Doug. Doug supported the majority and we allowed this body. Also to note, many tracks across the nation allow this body and Rob K (creator of USVTA) posted that if a local track allows the use of the DPT it is then approved locally as he knows it was unpopular to ban this body. Surprising or not, this is Doug's best selling body at the track.
> 
> I love this body and actually have one as my pillow at night because it calms my inner voices..... :grin2:


So Nick, here is a solution. Make the Daytona Prototype bodies legal in the 21.5TC and start using the proper GT bodies in USGT. That way you don't have to write deviations to the USGT rules used at IndyRC. Everyone runs a legal body in USGT so they have experience with it when they attend a national or regional level USGT race. Drivers from out of town can then come to IndyRC on a Friday night and run USGT with full confidence that there isn't any "home town track advantage" reducing their opportunity to do well. I believe Doug's body sales will increase once the GT selection is available at the shop. Paint sales will increase with all drivers focusing on the GT bodies. People that have the DP bodies still have a class to race it. People that have GT bodies don't have to put up with the unfair advantage demonstrated by the DP Riley.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> *I agree with everything you said in the post Chuck.*
> 
> The only thing I would like to add (for several reasons) is that the McAllister DTP body is most common body that was/is being run. As some have suggested in recent posts, we opened up an online and in person "vote" whether to allow or disallow this body since this was NOT in compliance with the rules. The overwhelming majority vote was to allow it. So, we did put a democratic vote out there when it involved asking to allow something that was not in the rules and took the results to Doug. Doug supported the majority and we allowed this body. Also to note, many tracks across the nation allow this body and Rob K (creator of USVTA) posted that if a local track allows the use of the DPT it is then approved locally as he knows it was unpopular to ban this body. Surprising or not, this is Doug's best selling body at the track.
> 
> I love this body and actually have one as my pillow at night because it calms my inner voices..... :grin2:


I just bought one! Doug has a bunch of Riley DP bodies on the rack and I wanted to support the hobby shop whilst also being a conformist. I also have two of the DP Corvette bodies and the Hot Rod GT. Now, all are wiped from the USGT rules. Sheesh!


----------



## TEAM PBR

David Lee for the win, Make USGT Great Again


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I just bought one! Doug has a bunch of Riley DP bodies on the rack and I wanted to support the hobby shop whilst also being a conformist. I also have two of the DP Corvette bodies and the Hot Rod GT. Now, all are wiped from the USGT rules. Sheesh!


If the rules makers are convinced my idea is good, then we can have 21.5TC every Friday night and you can run it there. With open tires, you can run your USGT tires, or anything and, voila, you can run your car with that new body on it and rip up the carpet, in imaginative terms.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Do I have to use a 21.5 in that class?


----------



## jkaetz

davidl said:


> You touched on the topic that has gotten under my skin the most and that is the body issue in USGT. I haven't said anything about it till now. But, since this group has decided to address rules, again, and do the tech, then this topic must be addressed. There are plenty of GT bodies available and Doug can get more. We just need to push ahead and make the change. I hoped my use of the Cady would be a touch of leadership to bring the others to the GT bodies, but so far it hasn't.


Having started USGT with a Tamiya body that was designed around looks instead of performance, switching to a legal body in the MX Mustang, and now switching to the Riley, I'm not convinced that it is some magical performance enhancing body. I'm still using it because it is in good shape, I took the time to paint it, and made a custom bumper for it. When it is done I will also be using the ATS-V body.



ThrottleKing said:


> Do I have to use a 21.5 in that class?


Just for you JW we'll let you race with a 25.5. :grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

David L - You have a PM


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Last night's VTA A-Main. I like the shy guy on the left. 

Rob looks like he is getting ready to put the hurt on Jason or Nick!


----------



## Crashing J

I didn't stick around for the meeting last night, but I'd like to give my input.

Last night was some of the cleanest driving I've seen in a long time. I think that is largely contributed to Nick (and Elisha) staying on top of the race and calling out the leaders or any position battles that were going on. Like when I was trying to get around Mike and his 9ft wide USGT car in the second heat.:grin2:

I think the initial sorting worked out pretty well with there being a mix of slow and fast drivers in the first heat. 

The only critique I have is all of the usgt cars in the main. That was a lot of traffic to contend with. I have seen it mentioned before that we should run one less car than the fastest lap time. I think that may be a good guideline to follow.

Overall great job Nick and all hail the great race director that gives us direction. :wink2:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> If the rules makers are convinced my idea is good, then we can have 21.5TC every Friday night and you can run it there. With open tires, you can run your USGT tires, or anything and, voila, you can run your car with that new body on it and rip up the carpet, in imaginative terms.


I'm fine with whatever the rules makers decide. Its just hard to keep up. I like USGT because its scale racing. The fact that something is "GT" or not, isn't crucial to me. I've never been a fan of TC bodies because the bodies look Fisher-Price to me. 

My frustration is mostly with the USVTA decision. We are just dealing with sheets of lexan. So, when they took the McAllister DP bodies off their list after approving them, and removed the McAllister Hot Rod GT from their list after it was made for the class, I was disappointed. Approving the ProtoFORM PFM-10 but not the DP's or Hot Rod GT seems a bit off to me.


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Last night's VTA A-Main. I like the shy guy on the left.
> 
> Rob looks like he is getting ready to put the hurt on Jason or Nick!


Rob and Nick look like they're getting ready for a gunfight at high noon. And what the heck is Brian doing? Is he whispering sweet nothing's to his radio?


----------



## crispy

Rob put the hurt on 5th place. 



RP25 aka Rob said:


> I seem to recall one of the owners that is really good and this guy Gary never could beat.


Gary was in 4th.

Never indeed...


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My frustration is mostly with the USVTA decision. We are just dealing with sheets of lexan. So, when they took the McAllister DP bodies off their list after approving them, and removed the McAllister Hot Rod GT from their list after it was made for the class, I was disappointed. Approving the ProtoFORM PFM-10 but not the DP's or Hot Rod GT seems a bit off to me.


The PFM-10 approval is a head shaker. It completely violates this rule:

_No fantasy or unproduced concept vehicles. If it’s not a car it’s not legal._

It is NOT a real car. Protoform made it in the style of a McLaren/Ferarri/Aston, because they weren't about to pay licensing, but it is none of those. It is a fantasy vehicle plain and simple.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Usgt body wise the list is the list period. I'm not certain why this has to be such a deal at our track. Everyone loves the dp bodies, great run them in 21.5tc cause they look cooler than the tc race blob bodies.

I'll reserve official opinion on the racing and other stuff for a month cause everyone was playing nice last night and was a lot of missing faces. But will say that I didn't see voltage checks before the mains, and wouldn't that be the most important round to check?


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Usgt body wise the list is the list period. I'm not certain why this has to be such a deal at our track. Everyone loves the dp bodies, great run them in 21.5tc cause they look cooler than the tc race blob bodies.
> 
> I'll reserve official opinion on the racing and other stuff for a month cause everyone was playing nice last night and was a lot of missing faces. But will say that I didn't see voltage checks before the mains, and wouldn't that be the most important round to check?


You are correct on the voltage checks Tony. I should have done a Tech prior to the main but I was concerned with how late the night was going and we were doing our best to field marshals, call races and help folks upstairs. Hopefully with increased headcount it will be easier with spreading out some of the work 

My apologies for not Teching voltage prior to the main. We did check weights for the top 3 afterwards.

I will say that we did not have any voltage violations that we found last night. There were a lot of cars at various "under weight" conditions prior to Tech but most were very very minor. Everyone did a great job getting their cars to weight with no drama by anyone. My favorite funny moment was when Aaron used a long red piece of tape to get the last 1g he needed!!


----------



## RollingChicane

My preference would be to run TC bodies in 21.5TC and run the McAllister bodies as a locally legal body in USGT. I know others don't like the DPT bodies in USGT for various reasons and that is fine by me as well. If they end up being illegal, so be it. 

For what it is worth, a while back I tested the MX Stang and DPT bodies back to back and the Stang had the fastest lap compared to the DPT body across several weeks. I honestly think the Stang would be better for me but I just think the DPT looks like a legit race car and it is the coolest body I have found!


----------



## ThrottleKing

For what it's worth I have run both the DP bodies the The Riley and the Corvette back to back against a class legal body. As close to back to back as I could get due to time changing bumpers and body posts. The Corvette yielded me 1-2 tenths and the Riley got me 3 tenths easily. So in my opinion based on my runs I think the DP bodies are an advantage and should be removed from USGT especially the Riley or any body that has the rear section removed. Out of the legal bodies that I have used I would put these in this order of Performance.
1. Camaro Z28
2. Tie Caddy and Jaguar
3. 350Z
4. NSX
5. Eclipse

I have not used the MXStang and I assume it would be very similar to the Jaguar maybe more downforce due to it being slightly wider than the Jag.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> My preference would be to run TC bodies in 21.5TC and run the McAllister bodies as a locally legal body in USGT. I know others don't like the DPT bodies in USGT for various reasons and that is fine by me as well. If they end up being illegal, so be it.
> 
> For what it is worth, a while back I tested the MX Stang and DPT bodies back to back and the Stang had the fastest lap compared to the DPT body across several weeks. I honestly think the Stang would be better for me but I just think the DPT looks like a legit race car and it is the coolest body I have found!


You type faster than me


----------



## TEAM PBR

I appreciate the effort Nick, it was late and the tech stuff might be better as a random thing where it could come in one all or any round at anytime. It'll have to be an all the time thing or completely unpredictable so as to keep everyone honest.


----------



## RollingChicane

Thanks to everyone who showed up last night. We had 9 heats and that kept everything hopping all night in regards to activity. 

Thanks for the help and kind words from so many after a grueling week. 

I think all in all it was a very good night. We got in some tech, addressed some issues and did our best to speed up the night after round 1 to end at a decent time. 

The biggest improvement I saw was in regards to the line ups. We didn't have a first lap pile up all night!! Great driving from everyone and from what I could see, it looked like everyone was having FUN!


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> For what it's worth I have run both the DP bodies the The Riley and the Corvette back to back against a class legal body. As close to back to back as I could get due to time changing bumpers and body posts. The Corvette yielded me 1-2 tenths and the Riley got me 3 tenths easily. So in my opinion based on my runs I think the DP bodies are an advantage and should be removed from USGT especially the Riley or any body that has the rear section removed. Out of the legal bodies that I have used I would put these in this order of Performance.
> 1. Camaro Z28
> 2. Tie Caddy and Jaguar
> 3. 350Z
> 4. NSX
> 5. Eclipse
> 
> I have not used the MXStang and I assume it would be very similar to the Jaguar maybe more downforce due to it being slightly wider than the Jag.


I'm working on the Tamiya NSX body now so hopefully in a couple weeks I can run a DP, MX Stang and NSX comparison for those as well.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Should have stated that the NSX I ran was the older HPI version and the 350Z, Eclipse were also. I think all three of those were ran with the old HPI Xpattern tires as well so the grip was much better but the Motors have come along way too since then but I still feel that for class legal bodies the two Protoforms are going to be a tall order for any manufacturer to beat.


----------



## RP25

crispy said:


> Rob put the hurt on 5th place.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary was in 4th.
> 
> Never indeed...


Next time I will just give you the Crispin and move you out of the way.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RP25 said:


> Next time I will just give you the Crispin and move you out of the way.


Is that the Jean Gerard version of the chrome horn?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Dang, I don't even hear crickets.


----------



## RP25

Going to NSX or low tus Elise by team blue groove.


----------



## jtsbell

For my 2Cents worth I like the way it was run Friday night with going from heat 1 to heat 2 with no delays and 8-10 min. before the mains. That's the way it should be every week. the only thing that I can see wrong is there are too many classes to run.


----------



## crispy

jtsbell said:


> For my 2Cents worth I like the way it was run Friday night with going from heat 1 to heat 2 with no delays and 8-10 min. before the mains. That's the way it should be every week. the only thing that I can see wrong is there are too many classes to run.


This.

The whole "four makes a class" is accommodating and inclusive for sure. But is it best in the long run? 

I'm of the opinion that it is penny wise and pound foolish...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> This.
> 
> The whole "four makes a class" is accommodating and inclusive for sure. But is it best in the long run?
> 
> I'm of the opinion that it is penny wise and pound foolish...


Thoughts....the 4 car classes run heats but not mains? 

I don't know if this is a good idea or bad one. I'd like to hear opinions.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Thoughts....the 4 car classes run heats but not mains?
> 
> I don't know if this is a good idea or bad one. I'd like to hear opinions.


Heres how that plays out, Then everyone running those classes leaves after round 2 and you have usgt and vta drivers who go figure most run both those classes. If you have a bmain the guys who don't transfer leave immediately, you are hoping guys stay around and volunteer to marshall. Having those smaller classes to strategically place in your main sorts makes it where you are only searching for 1 or 2 volunteer marshalls not 4 in a empty building once the drivers are on the stand. Necessary Evil IMO! Not to mention for the 10 dollar entry how do you tell a guy he only gets 2 races and everyone else gets 3. Can't happen period.


----------



## jkaetz

Multi class heats for 3 car classes? 

Upping the minimum from 3 to 4 might so it too but will be difficult to get new classes going. 

Vta/usgt/slash as the staples and a limit of only two others on a first to signup basis?

Personally I never like to take away options. It doesn't take any longer to run than when we have a large turnout of a single class.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

3 makes a class has always been fine and worked, 4 is hard to get so personally I would like Doug allowed that 3 makes a class again.

There usually never more than 5 or 6 classes making up 8 to 10 heats which should only take an hour a round.

The biggest time consumer is the top three and a volunteer or the top four not putting their cars down and coming directly to the track after their race to Marshall. It's of most importance to do so to keep a program running. Too often drivers are ready waiting on marshals, especially at end of night during last Main or two.

I would put a cap on classes you can run at 2. Running 3 or even 4 classes in a night is crazy! I've done it and it's work... Won't do it anymore.


----------



## RollingChicane

All good points. I'd like to keep hearing more thoughts from others....


I've toyed around with the thought of having a class open to various types of vehicles (within reason) so anyone wanting to run an ON ROAD 1/10 vehicle could run no matter what. I'm sure it wouldn't be ideal, but if we had two 21.5 TC's, two Euro Trucks and two F1's, we could put them all into one class instead of denying them all. I think the RD would have to communicate clearly to all drivers to drive courteously as a Euro truck meeting and F1 at full speed wouldn't have a good outcome. Would definitely teach driving restraint at times! There are obviously real races that mix different classes of cars.

As Jason said, if we bumped it up to 4 or 5 being min for a single class, that would require forum communication and coordination which isn't a bad thing either.

Another though is to have week 1 being a target week for F1, week 2 target week for Euro, week 3 being a target week for 21.5 TC so folks could plan accordingly. 

I'm just ramblin throwing ideas out there. I'm not advocating that they are good ones but maybe it'll spark a good idea for somebody else.


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> 3 makes a class has always been fine and worked, 4 is hard to get so personally I would like Doug allowed that 3 makes a class again.
> 
> There usually never more than 5 or 6 classes making up 8 to 10 heats which should only take an hour a round.
> 
> The biggest time consumer is the top three and a volunteer or the top four not putting their cars down and coming directly to the track after their race to Marshall. It's of most importance to do so to keep a program running. Too often drivers are ready waiting on marshals, especially at end of night during last Main or two.
> 
> I would put a cap on classes you can run at 2. Running 3 or even 4 classes in a night is crazy! I've done it and it's work... Won't do it anymore.


All good points as well on this one. I can say the longest thing in the first round this week was waiting on Marshals. First round took about 1.5 hours. That is only 10 min Avg per race which isn't bad. In the second round, we got it down to 7 min Avg per race and same for the final. I don't think we will get it down shorter than that, especially since two of the races are 8 min run times!

I did take the liberty to shorten every 3 car race to 5 min and when one of the three 21.5 TC cars broke in warm ups, I shortened that race to 3 min. 

Even if we leave it at 3 makes a class and shorten the races to 4 or 5 minutes (never longer than 5 though), that might be OK too.


----------



## RollingChicane

3 cars = 3 minute races
4 cars = 4 minute races
5 cars = full race length

Nice thing is if there is a 3 or 4 minute heat, you may not even have to charge your battery if you don't want to. I often don't charge my F1 battery between the 1st and 2nd heat.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> 3 cars = 3 minute races
> 4 cars = 4 minute races
> 5 cars = full race length
> 
> Nice thing is if there is a 3 or 4 minute heat, you may not even have to charge your battery if you don't want to. I often don't charge my F1 battery between the 1st and 2nd heat.


I vote for this!


----------



## ThrottleKing

What is the big deal with staying late on Friday Night? If your tired or have to do something early the next day leave early or don't go racing. Why the hell change things for time. Is there a free citizens curfew that I am not aware of? Indy On Road is barely hangin on and you want to keep the one friggin night for it short? To have good racing you need time to be good at racing. You can't get this done by being in a rush the whole night to get the track closed as early as possible. You start shortening races and limiting heats that is just going to get worse. Ok here is a scenario for ya, Some poor fellow wont have the extra fifteen minutes he would have had to get some thing addressed on his car that needed it then goes out had a bad mechanical occurrence and takes out some one else. Now you have two guys wrenching like crazy can't afford to marshall cause they won't have time to be ready by the next round or they bandaid the problem and then there are two cars going bat shit crazy in the next run. Not at all good for racing or for growth.


----------



## TEAM PBR

How bout the 12 to 20 car vta mains with inverted starts and stuff such as are listed in the vta rule sheet. Also just for Gary do you see that the current rules pdf allows for ifmar starts in vta? It's right below the line about 12 to 20 car mains with inverted starts all right there in black and white


----------



## jkaetz

ThrottleKing said:


> What is the big deal with staying late on Friday Night? If your tired or have to do something early the next day leave early or don't go racing. Why the hell change things for time. Is there a free citizens curfew that I am not aware of? Indy On Road is barely hangin on and you want to keep the one friggin night for it short? To have good racing you need time to be good at racing. You can't get this done by being in a rush the whole night to get the track closed as early as possible. You start shortening races and limiting heats that is just going to get worse. Ok here is a scenario for ya, Some poor fellow wont have the extra fifteen minutes he would have had to get some thing addressed on his car that needed it then goes out had a bad mechanical occurrence and takes out some one else. Now you have two guys wrenching like crazy can't afford to marshall cause they won't have time to be ready by the next round or they bandaid the problem and then there are two cars going bat shit crazy in the next run. Not at all good for racing or for growth.


I had this thought also. Though I don't think indy on road is barely hanging on, I do think that trying to blaze through the night makes it tough to do a repair or work on tuning. 7-8 min from the start of one buzzer to the start of the next should be as good as it gets. Drivers should be given time to return to their pit, pull the body, check motor temp and start charging if needed. That shouldn't take more than 3 minutes. Given 5 minute heats that's 8 minutes per heat. 

I had also thought of Nick's idea where even weeks are 21.5 TC and Eurotruck and odd weeks are 12th scale and F1. Swaps could be done for absent classes.

Personally I don't mind the time. I just know it's going to be a late night. If I have something to do the next day I'll leave early or not come.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> What is the big deal with staying late on Friday Night? If your tired or have to do something early the next day leave early or don't go racing. Why the hell change things for time. Is there a free citizens curfew that I am not aware of? Indy On Road is barely hangin on and you want to keep the one friggin night for it short? To have good racing you need time to be good at racing. You can't get this done by being in a rush the whole night to get the track closed as early as possible. You start shortening races and limiting heats that is just going to get worse. Ok here is a scenario for ya, Some poor fellow wont have the extra fifteen minutes he would have had to get some thing addressed on his car that needed it then goes out had a bad mechanical occurrence and takes out some one else. Now you have two guys wrenching like crazy can't afford to marshall cause they won't have time to be ready by the next round or they bandaid the problem and then there are two cars going bat shit crazy in the next run. Not at all good for racing or for growth.


I agree 100%. We wait all week to get there and then some are racing (pun intended) to get out as quickly as possible. I've never understood that. I personally would like a little more time between heats and mains. 

From a business standpoint, I would think it is hard for the hobby shop to get any business during the night when there's so little time between.

It's like waiting for a new movie to come out and then hoping it's nice and short.


----------



## crispy

When I asked about 2 and 3 car races it had nothing to with time. Has everything to do with marshaling.


----------



## 0010

RollingChicane said:


> All good points. I'd like to keep hearing more thoughts from others....
> 
> 
> I've toyed around with the thought of having a class open to various types of vehicles (within reason) so anyone wanting to run an ON ROAD 1/10 vehicle could run no matter what. I'm sure it wouldn't be ideal, but if we had two 21.5 TC's, two Euro Trucks and two F1's, we could put them all into one class instead of denying them all. I think the RD would have to communicate clearly to all drivers to drive courteously as a Euro truck meeting and F1 at full speed wouldn't have a good outcome. Would definitely teach driving restraint at times! There are obviously real races that mix different classes of cars.
> 
> As Jason said, if we bumped it up to 4 or 5 being min for a single class, that would require forum communication and coordination which isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Another though is to have week 1 being a target week for F1, week 2 target week for Euro, week 3 being a target week for 21.5 TC so folks could plan accordingly.
> 
> I'm just ramblin throwing ideas out there. I'm not advocating that they are good ones but maybe it'll spark a good idea for somebody else.


I think having a multi-class race for cars with less then the required number for their own class would be a good idea. We have a one hour commute each way to come race at Indy RC. If I show up and there is no class for the car I have, then that is a lot of wasted time. Again, I know you are talking about Friday nights, but I think a lot of this discussion can apply to Saturdays as well. My daughter run the Mini class. There have been a few times where she has shown up and there aren't enough minis to race. So, she gets disappointed and bored. She's a good sport and helps marshal, but she really came to race. I know there are some guys from Muncie that have came up to race 1/12th and didn't have enough to make a class those nights. 

As Nick said, there are many full scale series that run multiple classes in the same race, so it isn't unheard of. I think some thought to compatibility should be given, as a 1/12th scale running with a Slash might not be ideal. But, if someone shows up to race, we should try to find a way to make that happen (within reason, of course).


----------



## RollingChicane

I think that more people than not are in favor of continuing to support the 3 car classes from what I'm hearing, especially as it might relate to the "new to Indy RC Raceway" racers. 0010 brings up a good point on driving from a longer distance as well. I know I would be really disappointed if I drove an hour and wasn't able to race.
Marshaling is a challenge though when it comes to the smaller classes (ie, only 3 marshals and then needing a volunteer). The layout this past Friday was such that we could safely marshal with only 3 so that helped. Can't say that will always be the case. I think so long at everyone is willing to help volunteer marshal, we can run things smoothly.

I'm glad to hear folks speak up about the preferences over having time between the heats. I've heard some comments in person about the program being too slow in the past. Personally, I'm fine being there until the wee hours of the morning as Friday night is my one "guys night" so time isn't a concern for me but I know we still have to be respectful of folks time in general.

I'd be perfectly happy with 5 minutes between heats, and 10-15 min between rounds so its not rushed. I'm not saying my opinion is right and/or another opinion is wrong, I'm just stating what I'd be OK with.

I think I would propose for now to continue running the 3 car minimum fields and not change anything.


----------



## RP25

For those that hate doing the math. Found this cool little app.


----------



## RollingChicane

First attempt at using liquid mask. It came out fairly decent.


----------



## jmickle11

RollingChicane said:


> I think that more people than not are in favor of continuing to support the 3 car classes from what I'm hearing, especially as it might relate to the "new to Indy RC Raceway" racers. 0010 brings up a good point on driving from a longer distance as well. I know I would be really disappointed if I drove an hour and wasn't able to race.
> Marshaling is a challenge though when it comes to the smaller classes (ie, only 3 marshals and then needing a volunteer). The layout this past Friday was such that we could safely marshal with only 3 so that helped. Can't say that will always be the case. I think so long at everyone is willing to help volunteer marshal, we can run things smoothly.
> 
> I'm glad to hear folks speak up about the preferences over having time between the heats. I've heard some comments in person about the program being too slow in the past. Personally, I'm fine being there until the wee hours of the morning as Friday night is my one "guys night" so time isn't a concern for me but I know we still have to be respectful of folks time in general.
> 
> I'd be perfectly happy with 5 minutes between heats, and 10-15 min between rounds so its not rushed. I'm not saying my opinion is right and/or another opinion is wrong, I'm just stating what I'd be OK with.
> 
> I think I would propose for now to continue running the 3 car minimum fields and not change anything.


I'm probably on the wrong board here...Just got the new Losi Mini 8ight DB so most likely would be a Tuesday visitor. I'm from Muncie but work in Indy a few days a week so it's not really a special trip. I'm just getting back into RC so the Losi was a decent option to play around a bit. I'd still like to build a VTA car and run it. If you do a combo class, I'd certainly be interested as well to have some fun. I'm not sure what scales you would mix but as long as they aren't too radical in difference, it might be a lot of fun.


----------



## pitchblack26

Indyhobbies u have a pm


----------



## RollingChicane

Steger - you have a PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey JW you got a PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

My PM has a PM


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane, you ARE a BM.

>


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> RollingChicane, you ARE a BM.
> 
> >


Do you need a hug Gary? I'm giving them out for free today!

0


----------



## AquaRacer

RollingChicane said:


> Do you need a hug Gary? I'm giving them out for free today!
> 
> 0


I'm pretty sure he is trying to stir the pot as usual... :laugh: Gary that is... He's always wanting to be the center of attention..:wink2: Mr unofficial RD of IndyRC....


----------



## crispy

Race Director? Hardly.

Have you met the new one?


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Race Director? Hardly.
> 
> Have you met the new one?


I heard he was a jerk.....:hat:


----------



## RollingChicane

Hey Tony - didn't you smoke a servo one time because something with an analog vs digital setting? I have a new transmitter (bought it used on ebay) on the way and I don't want to fry a servo. I see it has an analog and digital setting. My servo is digital. I assume I set the transmitter to digital?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Won't be able to make it Friday night this week. Just letting the 1/12th scale guys know. We are usually borderline on having enough cars to run. 

Hoosier RC Racers have an off-road race scheduled for Saturday. But it's pouring rain again as I write this. Good chance the dirt track won't dry out in time. 

USAC's Kevin Miller has invited us to run a parking lot race at the USAC Hall of Fame Classic race at Lucas Oil Raceway on July 20th. That's great, but it's a Thursday night. We need to be there at 3 PM and running by 4 PM or close to it. 

So far, there's only about 8 confirmed who can go. That's not enough to put on a good event. We'd be better off politely declining and hoping we get invited again for a future USAC event. We'll give it some more time to see if others plan to come. I think 15-20 people minimum would be needed. 

www.HRCRacers.com has all racing schedules on the home page for Hoosier RC Racers.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Hey Tony - didn't you smoke a servo one time because something with an analog vs digital setting? I have a new transmitter (bought it used on ebay) on the way and I don't want to fry a servo. I see it has an analog and digital setting. My servo is digital. I assume I set the transmitter to digital?


I believe running an analog servo in digital mode is the only concern. My educated guess is that the analog servo end up moving ever so slightly back and forth because of the way a digital signal works causing it to overheat from the constant movement. I don't believe digital servos have any problem interpreting the analog signal to make sure they are backward compatible with older radios.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The off-road race at TRAK 36 for tomorrow July 15th has been cancelled. There just isn't any way the track will be usable by tomorrow mid day. Mother Nature has dumped too much rain. If we can reschedule, we will.


----------



## AquaRacer

RollingChicane said:


> I heard he was a jerk.....:hat:


I've met him, he is an alright guy.. Really animated when being an RD, does a great job with that..


----------



## RP25

Good fdr for 17.5?


----------



## RP25

Ready for 21.5 tc Jason.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Come on Rob I thought you were putting big boy pants on and putting in a 17.5


----------



## RP25

I have a 17.5. That drops right in. I will bring it.


----------



## RollingChicane

Been sloooooow on here for the past couple of days......

I'll post a HRCR update on here tomorrow with the upcoming race schedules. We are going to add at least one race in September that will have (inexpensive) plaques for the top 3 finishers in each class. Stay tuned for an update for a fun race that will be added!

On an unrealed to HRCR topic, there IS a TCS race at Access Hobbies this coming Sunday. I will be headed over there on Sunday to give my TB03 a whirl at this free event!


----------



## RollingChicane

If anyone is wanting to join me at the TCS race, I will be happy to sell my brand new Euro Truck for cheap so you can run at the TCS race. PM me and let me know if you are interested!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> If anyone is wanting to join me at the TCS race, I will be happy to sell my brand new Euro Truck for cheap so you can run at the TCS race. PM me and let me know if you are interested!


Actually, you could take mine with you and sell it there.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is wanting to join me at the TCS race, I will be happy to sell my brand new Euro Truck for cheap so you can run at the TCS race. PM me and let me know if you are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you could take mine with you and sell it there.
Click to expand...

I'll gladly take it with me and if mine sells, I'll try to sell yours. Let me know.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Nobody likes a quitter


----------



## TEAM PBR

They apparently don't like to run the fun classes...


----------



## jkaetz

RP25 said:


> Ready for 21.5 tc Jason.


Always ready, though I don't have the official body done yet.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> They apparently don't like to run the fun classes...


Heck, I wouldn't know. I've never run it. We've only run once since I've had it and that was the night I was running the races. I bought the truck and they disappeared!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thought you'd like to see the track when its set up for FPV drone racing. That's Monday nights. Sure seems to be the hot thing right now. On TV and elsewhere. I enjoy airplanes, but have never been that much into quads. Maybe someday. 



















Don't need a driver's stand!


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thought you'd like to see the track when its set up for FPV drone racing. That's Monday nights. Sure seems to be the hot thing right now. On TV and elsewhere. I enjoy airplanes, but have never been that much into quads. Maybe someday.


I have a colleague that wanted to do multi-copter racing but haven't been able to get him to commit. It would certainly be interesting.


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap 7-14-2017*

Attendance was light but we still had enough interest for USGT, 12th scale, slash, euro truck, f1 and two VTA heats. 

*Track Layout*
While the track layout looked neat, one person said it looked like a Pi symbol, I thought it looked like one of the space invaders, it was very short. The VTA fast lap for the night was a 6.1xx with 12th scale and USGT into the 5.xx range. Space wasn't bad, there was room to pass and the corners were challenging to drive quickly but overall I think it only gets 2 stars for the shortness. A picture is attached.

*USGT*USGT had just enough drivers but Aaron was taken out of the main due to a servo failure. That left Mike Monday and Me to battle for 1st and second. While I jumped out to an early lead, a bone headed corner let Mike back in front and me in the chase position. I did eventually catch him and came around for a second lap but he made his car WIDE and with the short track I was struggling to find a corner wide enough to get by cleanly. Instead I decided to stick to his bumper and wait for a mistake but it never came! Nice driving Mike! The finally running order was Me on top with Mike maintaining his position on the lead lap.

*12th Scale*
Three 12th scale drivers lined up to lay some foam rubber down on the track and set some blistering laps well into the 5 second range. The Steger/Smith driving team managed to TQ and started out on the pole. John started the race with Chris and Scott Wells in close pursuit. Eventually he stretched out a good lead and set a blistering fast lap of 5.76! About half way through the mandatory le-mans style driver change took place putting none other than Brian Smith behind the wheel of a very fast 12th scale car. Brian continued to scream around the track but a bit of a loose condition caused him to wedge the car in the middle of two pieces of carpet making up a track barrier. When I say in the middle, I mean he made a 12th scale sandwich out of the two pieces of carpet. The poor turn marshal couldn't find the poor car to free it as he was lifting both pieces of carpet instead of just the top one. After finally freeing the beleaguered carpet wedge Brian had to go chase down the #2 qualifier of Chris Wells. With just under a minute to go Brian had accomplished his goal and was again in the lead only to park under the carpet again on the very next lap! Back into the chase position he went for the final laps! At the finish line it was none other than Chris Wells taking the top of the podium with the Steger/Smith team in 2nd and Scott Wells in third.

*Slash*
Slash started out the night with four drivers but Mike Monday opted to skip the slash main after winning the VTA B-Main to save his battery for the VTA A-Main. This left Justin Gree, Chuck White, and Clayton Hamilton racing for the podium. Justin had taken the TQ spot and at the start tone was followed closely by Chuck and Clayton. These three trucks gave it all they had for 5 minutes and at the end Justin held on to his 1st place qualifying position while Chuck made it from his 4th place qualifier to 2nd, and Clayton rounding out the 3rd place spot.

*Euro Truck*
Euro Truck saw a healthy scratch by TQ Jeremiah and I believe Tony had technical issues leaving a one truck race. Not to be deterred by the stiff competition, Scott Wells lined up and engaged warp drive managing 37 laps with a fast lap of 0.549 to take the win! No that is not a typo, that's what the score sheet says.  Nice driving Scott.

*F1*
F1 was the second most popular class of the night with 5 drivers including 1 Unknown Racer. With Jeremiah's early departure Chris wells was on the Pole with Tony and Bobby behind him. For the next five minutes these 10th scale open wheel race cars put 43 laps on the track. At the end the running order was the same as the starting order with Chris, Tony, and Bobby in positions 1, 2, and 3. Great driving!

*VTA*
The VTA B-Main saw five drivers line up and try for their shot at the main. Chuck White was on a mission after a servo change earlier in the night gave him a much needed steering upgrade. With that he had taken the pole in the B-main but was under pressure from Aaron and Mike the entire race. At the final tone Mike had managed to take the first bump position from Chuck by .7 seconds while Aaron was only one lap behind. 

The A-Main lineup saw me in the TQ spot with Mr. Steger and Mr. Smith right behind. All of us has been turning in laps in the 6.2 second range throughout the night with a couple fast laps in the 6.1 range. At the start tone we were off and I was doing my best to keep a hard charging John behind me. Around lap 15 he finally had a bobble giving me some breathing room and letting me stretch out the lead. Sadly I was having a hard time getting by traffic and a couple mishaps allowed John to come back and take the lead with about two and a half minutes to go. I thought it was over at that point but kept at it and realized I was making up ground quicker than I though. With one minute left I had him in sight but again found trouble with traffic. With only five laps to go I went for broke and was gaining nearly .4/lap on John. Sadly the final buzzer sounded while John was still .434 ahead of me. Great race John! As exciting as that was I can't leave out the other racers. Mike Monday had a brilliant run and continued his B-Main performance taking the 3rd podium spot. Chuck White had his own battle with Brian and gets the award for most improved driver of the night. His fast lap went from a 6.8 in heat one all the way down to 6.4 in the A-Main. All with a simple servo change. For those of you who might have overlooked servos in your build, you'll eventually one on in the .10 second or less range. Chuck's driving had advanced to the point where his servo couldn't keep up with his steering inputs. I loaned him a spare that was in my box for the night and he really did good work with it.

Another fun night of racing even without a heavy crowd. A shout out to Justin for helping direct a few races and to Elijah for keeping things on track. See everyone next Friday!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

In case you aren't on the Hoosier RC email list (you don't have to be a member to be), we declined to participate in Thursday Night's USAC Hall of Fame Classic. We had about 11 people say they would plan to be there, which is plenty to get the track set up, but its not enough to put on a good show. If we are going to do a USAC event, we want to be substantial. The poor response was because its a weeknight. I contacted USAC and explained the situation. I asked them to keep us in mind for a future weekend event in central Indiana. 

Here's information on tomorrow nights race if you are interested in going. My son and I have been in the past. Its a fun night! And, its sponsored by Traxxas! https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HZWhRGyhTwrDCUnPOuC3XOFln-2QL6SDV6JQmPcgUTk/edit

See you guys Friday night I hope.

Scott


----------



## RollingChicane

*HRCR Race Schedule*

Happy Thursday! We are only one day away from being able to exercise our trigger finger and steering fingers at our one and only remaining indoor track in the area, known as Indy RC Raceway! But, that is not the your only avenue to get in some on-road action in the Indy area. HRCR (Hoosier RC Racers) has had two outdoor on-road events already this year and we are getting ready to head into our busy part of the outdoor season, so get ready!

Scott has done a great job working with the USAC folks and they have been a great partner and have wanted to get us into one of their events. They invited us to be part of their race at the IMS in early July but due to circumstances out of their (and our) control, that one didn't materialize in the end. Not to be left empty handed, they extended the offer for us to race tonight at O'reily Raceway Park but due to the odd timing mid week and late in the afternoon, this one just wasn't feasible for many of us. None-the-less, as Scott said, we appreciate their offers and I am sure that our paths will cross again in the future!

Looking at the coming weeks / months, get your pencils sharpened, your calendars marked up and your cars ready for some asphalt racing because there will be a lot of opportunities coming up! 

Mark your calendars for August 6th at HobbyTown in Castleton. This will be our second parking lot race at HobbyTown and again, special thanks to Bob Cordel and HobbyTown for letting us use their timing system. We had a great turnout at our first event and I would expect to see the same or even more at this race on August 6th. Track layout, grip and fun were excellent so plan on being there for this upcoming race.

Next up with be an INDOOR race at Indy RC Raceway on August 20th. Doug has been gracious to allow us to take over the track on Sunday late morning / early afternoon to put on a great show. We will be finalizing the details on this one in the coming weeks so stay tuned but mark your calendars now as this is going to be an awesome event!

In an effort to come through with our commitment on providing ample races this summer, Bob Cordel and HobbyTown have allowed us to ADD a race on September 10th in honor and memory of 9/11 which marked our country forever. This is going to be a trophy race with a "framed plaque" for the top 3 finishers in each class. We will also have a concours body/paint competition with a "framed plaque" for the winner and the runner up. If you have a killer body (RC body....just to be clear) bring it out! If you have ANY body mounted to a chassis, enter it in the free competition and see if you have what it takes to win. Every racer and spectator will have a chance to vote for their favorite body so get those shelf queens down, blow off the dust and enter them in the competition. 

Unrelated to HRCR, there is a TCS race at Access Hobbies this Sunday in Ohio. A couple of us will be running over there in this FREE race for TCS compliant vehicles

Also, September 21st through 24th is the USVTA Southern Nationals in Nashville Tn. Several of us have our entries confirmed and will be competing in this huge race! There are nearly 60 VTA entries and 50 USGT entries along with several other classes. If you haven't signed up yet....well then you are out of luck. They are fully booked with no more room for entries!

I'd still like to get at least one more outdoor race booked in October so stay tuned to see if we can get one more race added!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New body from Exotek Racing. P.ZERO.GT they call it. Cool! Kyle tells me it resembles a Pagani Huayra. (He's into cars. Awesome link by the way.)

P-ZERO GT, clear body .5mm lexan w/ wing - Exotek Racing


----------



## TEAM PBR

For those that haven't seen or heard the protoform website as well as tower and others are accepting orders for the new vta tire and the protoform Facebook page has confirmed they are available for order and shipping. They are more expensive that the hpi but hopefully the days of everyone freaking out looking for tires after the Chinese new year each and every year are over.


----------



## RP25

Close enough.


----------



## RollingChicane

I don't have time tonight to get everything posted BUT I can safely say that the Indy crew that went to the TCS race represented the racing scene in our area really well. Stay tuned tomorrow to see the awesome results!!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

I can't believe how fast each week goes by. I was MIA the previous week so I was really looking forward to racing this past weekend. The turn out was fairly light again but the competition within the racers that were present was still top notch. So without further delay, here is your recap.....

*Track Layout*
When we walked in, potentially the worst layout ever known to man was sitting on the track. There was easily 30%+ of the carpet not being utilized. I'm pretty sure if you listened closely, you could hear the carpet crying in disbelief. Several folks jumped in to rescue the carpet from its pain and laid down a new layout as quickly as possible. The new layout had nearly full utilization of the full carpet area with plenty of passing points on the track. The long stretch was on the far wall opposite of the driver stand leading to a deep chicane area on the right hand side with some tricky angles that made it impossible to straighten it out. The Chicane emptied into a right hand turn bringing you into a short chute in front of the driver stand where you had to do nearly a 270° short chute angle section with a 180° to bring you back up the angle section leading to the final corner on the left hand side to bring you to the side stretch for a run that swept onto the back stretch. The layout was fast and flowing with laps ranging from 7.6 seconds to 9.5 between the classes and fastest to slowest cars. All in all, I'd give the track a score of 3.75 out of 5.

*21.5TC *
We saw a class high of 6 drivers field cars for 21.5TC. Jeremiah, Reggio, Rob, Jason, Steve M and myself dropped these corner carvers onto the track with TC bodies and class spec Jaco Blues to test our piloting skills. As could be predicted, JW captured the TQ spot with his incredible Xray machine. Reggio had been hot on his tails in qualifying but a mechanical failure (?) in the second heat took him out for the night and opened the door for the rest of the field to battle it out in the main. JW put on a driving and setup clinic and waxed the entire field by nearly 0.4 across the board. He easily brought home the win by 2 laps over the rest of the field. Speaking of the rest of the field, what a battle that was!! The remaining 4 drivers in the main had a great battle and all finished on the same lap, all drivers within 0.1 of each other on fast lap and less than 8 seconds of each other at the stripe BUT it would have been even closer than that had it not been for the incredible high flying cartwheel by the Steve M machine on the last lap. I'm pretty sure that all 4 drivers held the 2nd position at some point in the race. There was a ton of back and forth passing and P2 changes. This class is a blast and has tons of grip offered right out of the package for the Jaco Blues. Great racing boys!

*USGT*
5 drivers loaded these gravity spec tire cars onto the track for a good A main battle. I managed to TQ but the lethal machines of Jason and Steve M. were in close pursuit. The top three machines were separated by 0.07 with the fastest lap belonging to Steve. Jason found some kind of trouble during the race and had to perform a 2 minute pit stop leaving it a 2 car battle. While Steve had the fastest averages throughout the race, encounters with the pipes kept him a little over 4 seconds behind me at the stripe. I was able to pull off the win with Steve in second and Mike M. working his way all the way up to the third position.

*VTA*
9 drivers fielded VTA cars which led to an A and a B main. Steve posted some scary fast lap times throughout the night but it was the clean, smooth and consistent driving that enabled Jason to put his car on the top of the field with myself and Steve in tow. All top three drivers were within 0.1 of each other in the main with Jason setting the fast lap. At the tone we were off like a supercharged snake. We were all nose to tail until a few laps in when I got into the back of Jason and spun him out by getting in too deep into the corner only to roll it over myself in then next corner. This let Steve jump into the lead. Jason and I traded places from 2nd to 3rd several times as we were running down Steve. Half way through the race, some kind of gremlins crawled into Steve's car and started wreaking havoc which allowed Jason and I to pass him and have our own battle for the top spot as the time ticked down. At the end of the race, our top 20 averages were within 0.02 of each other as crossed the line just ahead of Jason. (Truthfully I was 9 seconds ahead of him only because he tried to perform a "General Lee" jump onto the straight away instead of navigating the last turn which was hilarious yet unsuccessful). I had a blast running with everyone.

*Summary *
It was a great night of racing and fun with friends on Friday night. Some faces from the past stopped in just to hang out which was awesome as well. Hopefully as the summer winds down the car count will increase and add to the fun we all have hanging out and racing each week. Until next week my friends.....keep the cars polished and the tires sticky.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Tamiya TCS Race*

Tamiya sponsored a Regional TCS race at Access Hobbies in Springfield Ohio this past Sunday. For anyone who might not know what that is, Tamiya Racing has created multiple spec classes for everything from mini cooper to GT1 all out race chassis and nearly every tamiya class in between. The stipulation is every class has to be 100% Tamiya and only upgrades that are specific to that car as intended by Tamiya. Meaning, you cannot mix and match Tamiya brand parts across various chassis to create something that Tamiya didn't manufacture. Sunday's TCS race saw 50-60 entries in the following classes:


Novice
Euro Truck
Mini Cooper
Pro Spec
F1
GT2
GT1

Familiar faces representing the locals from our track included Scott W, Brian S, Houston, Tyler and myself. Couple big names that were racing and pitted in our area were Eric Wippler (Eric has his own business making Carbon Fiber drive shafts for pretty much anything on the planet in the RC world as well as selling all kinds of RC related accessories) and Rob King (co-founder and creator of the USVTA series). Needless to say, there were a ton of excellent racers in attendance!

Access Hobbies was an easy 2 hour drive from the Indy area. They had a hobby shop with a separate building that housed their indoor track. The exterior of Access Hobbies did not do justice to what we found inside. The shop was fairly simple but had a great stock of part that covered the prerequisite Traxxas parts, a lot of Tamiya parts and various other brand items with a TON of spur / pinion gears. They also had a large stock of bodies, paint and kits. Their track is ~45' x 80' (ours is ~45' x 65') and they have laid black carpet down on a wood sub-floor. There were plenty of pit spaces in the main large room that housed the track and another good size pit area in a detached (and air conditioned!) room. The black carpet was AWESOME, boasting a ton of grip and great class racing. The folks that were in attendance were all very nice and the level of driver etiquette on the track was phenomenal. With the count of drivers and the level of competition that was there, I had anticipated that the racing might be a little "intense" but I couldn't have been more wrong. Everyone, top to bottom, in pretty much every class raced each other with respect and excellent sportsmanship. I can honestly say I don't recall a single time (other than in the Euro Truck class) that anyone took out another driver during the race for position and the drivers being lapped did a great job of allowing the faster cars through. Some of that was due to excellent work by the race director announcing the race. The folks at Access Hobbies did a GREAT job organizing and executing the show. Racing started at 10:45am and was over before 6:00pm and included Tech for EVERY car in EVERY class for EVERY round. Top notch execution in every aspect by the crew at Access Hobbies. This will definitely be an event that I attend next year.....Did I mention it was FREE? Did I mention that you got a free T-shirt? Oh yeah, did I also mention that there were incredible awards for winning and placing in each class? THAT makes the clean racing even that much more impressive! Folks actually did have something to benefit from finishing on the podium yet they raced with incredible respect. Oh, one more thing, they have multiple raffles for good things for every racer, again, all free of charge!

OK....so now that we have described the event, let's see how our local drivers did in their various classes.

Scott W. - This dude cleaned house in Novice. I will call out an exception to everything I said above about clean driving for this class only! There were two cars that were absolutely brutal to the competition from a racing standpoint (I'm not knocking them, they were in the right class and they will continue to get better!). Both of these cars started the day out with brand spanking new bodies that looked great and by the end of the main, they looked like most of the field in the Brickyard 400 yesterday. This is a true testament to the robustness of whatever Tamiya chassis those were because the took an absolute beating. Scott's TT02 was hands down the best performing car on the track but there were two other cars that had potential to take the win. Scott and one of the other drivers traded positions at the top of the leader board multiple times during the race. Scott showed great patience and poise as he navigated traffic and kept ice water in his veins when he got wiped out while he was in the lead and calmly worked his way through the field to take what belonged to him and bring home the win in the Novice class! Scott probably walked away with the biggest bounty of all for the day. Because he TQ'd and won the Novice class, he received a TQ hat, a gold medal and a Tamiya dump truck RC car kit. He also had a winning raffle ticket and scored a TA07 Pro kit! That is a killer bounty for a FREE race!Fantastic job Scott!

Tyler - Tyler raced in the GT2 class. Tyler had a winning raffle ticket and won.......to be honest, I can't remember what he won, but he won something! Maybe it was a camber gauge...who cares what it was, the point is, he won something Tamiya for free!! Oh yeah, I also forgot about the second raffle that took place. Tyler scored a brand stinking new Tamiya Euro Truck!!! Congrats Tyler!!


Houston - Houston ran Mini Cooper, GT2 and GT1 but he also brought his Euro Truck for Brian S to race. Houston also had a winning raffle ticket and won Tamiya blue battery tape. That was the perfect prize for him to win because he is the only person I have ever seen run that tape. BUT....his winning didn't stop there. No sir....Houston also brought home the Concours win for his awesome Tamiya Euro Truck! As far as the racing goes, I didn't see where Houston finished in Mini Cooper (sorry Houston) but I believe he finished 4th in GT2 and 3rd in GT1. For Houston's 3rd place finish, he brought home a bronze medal and a super cool Tamiya body. Congrats Houston!!

Brian S. - Brian was the hot shoe who drove Houston's Concours winning Euro Truck. As if there isn't enough pressure driving someone else's car, he was driving a Concours winning body. Talk about pressure.... Brian qualified in either the #2 or #3 spot on the grid but by the end of lap 1, he cleanly took the lead and never looked back, absolutely pounding the competition! He drove a SMART and CLEAN race and it paid off for him! Brian's winning didn't stop there; he had a winning raffle ticket that scored him a droop gauge (I think??). For his performance in Euro truck, he won a hat, a gold medal and something else.....let me think....what was it.....Oh yeah, I remember, it was a TA07 Pro kit!!! Stinking awesome!!! Congrats Brian!!

Luck wasn't with me apparently in the raffle as I was the only Indy driver that came up empty handed. I suppose I used up all my luck in the main for GT2! I was fortunate enough to qualify second behind a wicked fast machine of Sean Brandon and after a 6 minute race I finished 3.2 seconds off his tail. For my second place finish, I received a Silver medal and a super cool Tamiya body.


All in all, it was a fantastic event at a very good track that had an awesome bounty of prizes for winning and for the raffle! I'm sure I overlooked something so please speak up guys if I forgot to mention something you did or something you won!

Great job to everyone!! You represented the racers of our area very well!


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> New body from Exotek Racing. P.ZERO.GT they call it. Cool! Kyle tells me it resembles a Pagani Huayra. (He's into cars. Awesome link by the way.)
> 
> P-ZERO GT, clear body .5mm lexan w/ wing - Exotek Racing


I spoke with Rob King this weekend about the Exotek body and he said it WILL be on the USGT approved body list.

Brian also mentioned to him that our track allows the use of the McAllister DP bodies which Rob King said he is 100% OK with it and knows a lot of tracks still allow them. 

I asked him how he dealt with all the complaining about rules on some of the other forums and he said something to the effect of, "its funny, people want rules and cry when they aren't specific so when you create specific rules and enforce them, people cry that there are rules they have to follow. You just can't win a lot of times." You couldn't pay me enough money to do what Rob King and Kevin Kane do for free!


----------



## jkaetz

New motor rules from Roar. They're imposing IR limits on 21.5, 17.5, 13.5, and 10.5 motors. This seems to have worked well for 25.5 so I'm guessing it should slow the new hot motor craze that seems to happen once/year. 

http://roarracing.com/blog/media/20033444-Revised_Section_8-4-Electric_Brushless_Motor_Rules.pdf


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well maybe after September 1 but until then I expect some new models to come out.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I would have to disagree with the legalization of the Exotek body and the PFM10. The look like a production car but not enough. Why can't the McAllister hot rod be legal then? Does not seem consistent in my opinion. Still I'm for no DP bodies unless it's a separate class not included in national points.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I would have to disagree with the legalization of the Exotek body and the PFM10. The look like a production car but not enough. Why can't the McAllister hot rod be legal then? Does not seem consistent in my opinion. Still I'm for no DP bodies unless it's a separate class not included in national points.


I fully agree, TK. That is what I was going for when I suggested they make the USGT class at IndyRC the nationals rules, including body and use the 21.5TC class as the one for running prototypes bodies and different tires. Then they can take the weight off their chassis and really fly.


----------



## ThrottleKing

21.5TC is a ROAR class and must use bodies that are on the T2 list of approved bodies. This class must remain pure and not be a catch all class. I own 2 DP bodies myself that are in excellent shape but I'm willing to shelf them cause I also have legal bodies too. I'm not saying it needs to happen today but it should happen before the next carpet season and especially if it is counted towards national points.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> 21.5TC is a ROAR class and must use bodies that are on the T2 list of approved bodies. This class must remain pure and not be a catch all class. I own 2 DP bodies myself that are in excellent shape but I'm willing to shelf them cause I also have legal bodies too. I'm not saying it needs to happen today but it should happen before the next carpet season and especially if it is counted towards national points.


Thanks for clarifying. I miss-interpreted your post. But, I think we agree that USGT should be a pure, national rules class at IndyRC. Do I have that right?


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> I fully agree, TK. That is what I was going for when I suggested they make the USGT class at IndyRC the nationals rules, including body and use the 21.5TC class as the one for running prototypes bodies and different tires. Then they can take the weight off their chassis and really fly.





ThrottleKing said:


> I would have to disagree with the legalization of the Exotek body and the PFM10. The look like a production car but not enough. Why can't the McAllister hot rod be legal then? Does not seem consistent in my opinion. Still I'm for no DP bodies unless it's a separate class not included in national points.


As much as I don't like making this post, I think it is the right thing to do.....

I 100% agree with JW that the rules seem to be inconsistent by the powers that be with the body rules but that is not for me to judge. I love the McAllister DP bodies but with their local legalization is has brought on a ton of controversy. I must admit that I don't understand why, as we all have the same ability to run this body if we choose, but non-the-less, I think we should disallow this body going forward if for no other reason than to quiet all the complaining about it. I'll make the recommendation to Doug, but it will be his call whether to accept or reject the suggestion. Again, as much as I don't like making the recommendation, I DO see the benefit of 100% compliance to the rules. 

I do NOT agree with implementing this change prior to the next carpet season for national points as that begins next week and several of us have the bodies and others have purchased this body recently. I would like to see Doug set a cut over date in the coming months so the folks running this body can "use them up" and get their money's worth out of them. I disagree that this has any national points impact as anyone running the body does not have an advantage over another club race. We are racing for points amongst ourselves and we all have the option to run the same body (and most of us do) therefore there is no "unfair" points advantage. Again, Rob King confirmed this point yesterday so I have to go against you on this one.

I do agree with keeping 21.5TC a ROAR class (along with VTA and USGT). I would propose if we say we are wanting to accept the ROAR rules and USVTA rules for one class, we accept them in all the classes. I'd also propose if we want a class to use up whatever tires, bodies, etc that we have laying around that we create an "Open" class that is a no holds barred, run "what you brung" 1/10 scale on-road chassis only. 

Personally, I'm not a fan of adding another class BUT that would give folks the opportunity to burn up what they have, allow a class for the Outlaw cars and who knows what else....


----------



## jkaetz

Guess I have to get going painting my 21.5TC and ATS-V bodies...

I'd prefer waiting until Januarish to change bodies as mine has lots of life left but will follow whatever Doug wants to do.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Guess I have to get going painting my 21.5TC and ATS-V bodies...
> 
> I'd prefer waiting until Januarish to change bodies as mine has lots of life left but will follow whatever Doug wants to do.


My recommendation to Doug will be January 1st as the changeover date. That gives ample time to use up our bodies and ample time to get new ones ready. 

Im hoping those few folks opposing the body will accept this as a compromise as they are getting what the want (banning a body that at least 7 of us run and like) and don't complain about the Jan 1 changeover date. 

Seems like a reasonable compromise to me.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> All in all, it was a fantastic event at a very good track that had an awesome bounty of prizes for winning and for the raffle!


Way to represent guys. Wish I could have went this year. Hopefully they will have it again next year. We should all bug Doug about hosting a TCS race at Indy RC in the future.

Glad to see there will be a few more ta-07 chassis around besides mine. Brian will kick butt with that car once he gets it built.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> We should all bug Doug about hosting a TCS race at Indy RC in the future.


100% agree... If we get the black carpet, I think we should do everything possible to bring one of these to Indy next year. It was a blast!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Next Sunday the 6th is the final Trophy Race in the Triple Crown Series at Leisure Hours Raceway. TQ and top 3 plaques for each class.


----------



## RollingChicane

Slow week on Hobbytalk.......

We need to spark some talk about rules. That always gets people fired up. Na, better yet, let's talk about Euro Truck!

Euro truck was probably the largest class at the TCS race and the trucks did fantastic on the black carpet. The DID allow gluing of the sidewalls of the tires. They did do a tech and they imposed a MAXIMUM weight limit for the truck (without body). What was interesting was they capped the weight at 1310g BUT even if you were under the weight, if they saw that you had weight pucks in the truck, you had to remove the weight. The maximum was apparently to allow for various battery weights, servo weights, etc BUT no additional weight could be added, even if you were still under the limit. Pretty interesting approach.

I'm pretty darn sure that we have a ton of these trucks out there so I say that everyone that has one should show up tomorrow night to see how many we can field in one night!

Breaker Breaker one nine.......you got a copy?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know one guy that doesn't have his anymore.


----------



## Crashing J

For anyone interested, the new vta tires and C7 corvette body can be ordered from proline. Mine will be here Tuesday. Unfortunately, I will be in Kansas City all next week.


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap, where were you?*

I think this is the least turn out I've ever seen on a Friday night. Even Chuck said he had never seen it that empty. :crying: Six, count them, six race entries. Four VTA and Two F1. 

*Track Layout*
While it looked neat, it was a roval. Gear for max speed and let it rip. 1.8 of 5 stars.

*F1*
Chris and Scott Wells lined up to put on an F1 show even with only two cars. Chris spent the night putting the hurt on Scott. Scott proved he had the most durable car after what looked like a radio glitch sent it strait into the click track nearly going underneath and out the other side. At the end of the main Chris managed to hold onto his TQ spot and finished 1.5 seconds ahead of Scott.

*VTA*
Four cars started the night but a mechanical issue took Tony out of the running after the first heat. I got some time to test a new to me exotek converted evo 5 in heat 1 but it was under geared for the roval and I had forgotten to bring the other 48 pitch pinions. It was also way under weight at 1347 grams so I made sure I was the last to cross the finish line in that heat. Weights are on order. It did manage to turn in a fast lap within 1 tenth of my R11 even on new tires so I suspect some additional weight and broken in tires will get it into the running. Steve Martin proved to be the car to beat all night. It was leaving a vapor trail around the outer loop and I couldn't make up enough in the inner S to stay ahead of him. In the main I made him sweat it out but his extra speed was able to keep him out in front even after a couple mishaps putting him in the first place podium spot with me 1.3 seconds behind. Chuck piloted his locked timing 1550 gram TC4 to a third place spot a couple laps down.

A shout out to Mike Monday who tried to race but was loosing the battle with is lunch and decided it was better to fight that battle at home. Get better soon Mike!

Congrats to the winners even if the competition was light. Hopefully we'll see a more normal crowd in a week.


----------



## CPW

After 7 days on a house boat in TN, I'll be back this coming Friday with a new servo and a fixed diff leak. Helps if you install the outer o-ring ? [facepalm]

Fwiw, to those setting up parking lot races... The Home Depot, directly next door to Hobby Town south, just repaved their lot, which includes a decent portion in front of Hobby Town. It's a good spot. Figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## RollingChicane

Start making plans to be there for our second HRCR on-road outdoor event this coming Sunday! We will be racing at Hobbytown in Castleton. If you missed the first event in June, it was a blast with a very solid turnout. 
The weather is looking really good at this point and much cooler than our last race so plan to be there!!
I'll nail down timing tomorrow and post an update to lock in the schedule.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My two cents: Inconsistent rules seem to be the least of our problem. 

My biggest concern is on-road attendance numbers dropping. I know its summer, but low numbers like that don't support on-road racing classes long term. If it was just one of those quirky nights, so be it, but IMO all of us need to be focused more on getting people to come race on-road and less about things we are going to tell people they can/cannot do when they do arrive. To them, its shades of gray.

My viewpoint on the DP bodies is that Doug seems to try his best to allow things that we all wish to do. That includes _allowing the DP bodies _because in the past, all the on-road racers requested that they be allowed locally despite the national rules. At one point it seems like everybody was running a Riley. Now, we are going to approach him and ask him to change the Indy RC rules again? He ordered quite a few of the DP Riley and Corvette bodies at one point because racers requested them. The back wall was full of them. I'm sure he'd like to use up this stock before he disallows DP bodies he bought to keep us all happy. There's a bit of a rub there, yes?


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> Start making plans to be there for our second HRCR on-road outdoor event this coming Sunday! We will be racing at Hobbytown in Castleton. If you missed the first event in June, it was a blast with a very solid turnout.
> The weather is looking really good at this point and much cooler than our last race so plan to be there!!
> I'll nail down timing tomorrow and post an update to lock in the schedule.


I'm planning to be at the parking lot at Hobbytown in Castleton Sunday morning at 8:00am to begin setting up. I would say that we should have the track done by 10:00am and racing will begin at 12:00pm. 

If anyone knows they will be there and what classes you will be running, post it out there for folks or PM me to let me know so I can get a jump on registering folks ahead of time. 

Makes plans now for some awesome asphalt racing at Hobbytown this coming Sunday!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Crashing J

Southern Nats have been moved due to the building being sold. Check the FB page for additional details.

Nick, if I can make it Sunday, I will do my best to be there early and with tools. Things aren't going well this week and I may not be back in Indy in time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Delta Plastik Thunder Truck Slash body. Pretty cool! Legal for on-road?

https://deltaplastikusa.com/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> Southern Nats have been moved due to the building being sold. Check the FB page for additional details.


Info here too: 2017 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A. - R/C Tech Forums

The new track location is SE of Nashville in Murfreesboro near Smyrna, TN. A little bit further drive, but you can go around Nashville traffic by getting off I-65 north of the city on 25 through Gallatin and then 109 to 840. Its sounds complex, but its not. Nashville traffic can be a pain often. Address posted is: 1172 Park Ave, Murfreesboro, TN.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I might do the on-road trifecta this weekend.
- Friday night on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway. Hope to get my new Tamiya TA-07 together and give it a try in VTA.
- Saturday afternoon on-road racing at Indy RC Raceway. Will have my Tamiya TT-01 or M-chassis car to race. Hope to put my TC4 club racer Outlaw car back together.
- Sunday afternoon on-road racing at Hobbytown North which is next to Dave&Busters on the NE side of I-465 in Indy. I am planning on having a spare VTA car and my new Traxxas Slash truck available for any spectators to try out. Of course they could be raced as well.

----------

I might eventually buy a Tamiya Euro Truck kit. I actually enjoyed borrowing one/racing it at the TCS race that was held in Springfield, OH at Access Hobbies. While it was possible to get it up on 2-wheels, I never traction rolled even racing on the CRC black ozite carpet. We were allowed to glue the side walls on the the front tires, but I didn't have to really put much glue on the tires to get the truck to handle nicely. 

One of our local Indy RC Raceway drivers bought Nick Cambell's old truck. They plan on setting it up for their son to race as they already have one of their own. Houston and his son Tyler are now a Euro Truck team as well. Tyler won a new truck from the ticket raffle at the end of the TCS race. I'm not sure how many other people have Euro Trucks that race locally, but if I would have to guess it is well over 10 now. I think this could be a solid class for either Friday night or Saturday afternoon racing this fall/winter.


----------



## crispy

Buy mine you turkey!


----------



## RollingChicane

Sunday's weather forecast is looking fantastic!! I believe we will have another excellent turnout! 
Please keep sending me info for classes (and transponder if possible) so I can get a jump on entries!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the reminder, Gary Crispin has his Tamiya Euro Truck up for sale locally. I can't recall exactly how his body is painted, but it definitely has yellow in it. Not sure if he installed ball bearings in his kit, but that is the only TCS legal upgrade you can do to the kits.

While the kits themselves aren't hard to build, I've heard the bodies do take some time to paint/assemble because they are multiple piece bodies.

----------

Not sure if this has been posted recently, but the Protoform VTA tires are now shipping to customers. If you pre-ordered tires directly from Protoform, you probably already have your tires or should have them soon. I checked several online hobby retails and the tires aren't showing up yet, so your best bet right now is to buy the tires directly from Protoform.

Speaking of tires, I pitted next to Rob King at the TCS race and asked about wheels/tires. HPI has made some assurances about continuing to produce products for VTA racing. As I just posted, Protoform does have VTA tires available. Protoform may also be making their own wheels in the future.


----------



## crispy

Mine has all the legal upgrades. Best bearings money can buy. Better than ceremic. Made from unobtanium.

Brand new servo.

Brand new battery.

Body expertly painted and assembled.

Tamiya to Deans battery adapter.

There is not a better pre-assembled Euro Truck in existence with low low miles.

Upholstery still has new car smell.


----------



## pitchblack26

Sounds good......but is it yellow?


----------



## RollingChicane

Well.....24 hours ago we had a clear radar for Sunday. Now it's looking a little different.... It's Indiana though and things change every hour, right? I'll shoot another update on our outlook and plans mid day tomorrow.


----------



## crispy

Can't get excited about tonight. Not looking forward to six entries.

Who all is coming?


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> Well.....24 hours ago we had a clear radar for Sunday. Now it's looking a little different.... It's Indiana though and things change every hour, right? I'll shoot another update on our outlook and plans mid day tomorrow.


Saturday... 77 and Sunny all day. Perfect racin' weather.
Sunday... HIGH of 70 and Rain. Not chance of rain. Just *RAIN*. .50" of it. 

LOL 

You can't win.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

See everyone tonight to race VTA. Hopefully Cap'n Jack will be at the track with his new Protoform VTA tires so we can check them out.

If I get a chance, I'll try to get a new servo in my Tamiya F1 car so I can race it.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Can't get excited about tonight. Not looking forward to six entries.
> 
> Who all is coming?


With only 6 entries, you might actually stand a chance of winning.


----------



## jtsbell

Won't be there tonight had 2 teeth pulled this morning don't feel so good


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll be there!


----------



## crispy

Well Nick, the forecast for Sunday has indeed changed.

Intellicast has it at 50%. That's right a good ole coin flip.

But the amount of rain has gone way up. 1.2"

What this means is that there is a big front coming through. You can see it on radar to the West. It may miss us to the South or it may not.

I bet that if you cancel/postpone based on a FORECAST that it will miss us. I guarantee that if you cancel today based on a forecast, it will be beautiful tomorrow morning.

Sucks to be in charge...

(BTW, I would pay extra to race the Slashes in wet conditions...)

((FWIW, I've done more research and I believe that the rain won't happen until AFTER 2pm.)


----------



## RollingChicane

I talked with Scott and have decided to cancel the Hoosier RC Racers event tomorrow. You are absolutely correct that if we cancel, it will be a beautiful day. If we don't cancel, our pit tables, cars, etc will float away....

The main driver for me is two fold: 
1. Putting on a great event for everyone. IF it rains, although it would be fun in some aspects, most people would not show up and it wouldn't be a weak show at best. 

2. Considerations of the electronics. Outside of Slashes, most people equipment isn't water proof. The last thing I want is to have folks equipment get toasted due to an impromptu downpour. Also, we want to be careful with the timing equipment that Hobbytown has loaned to us for this event. 

We WILL get this race rescheduled. We have additional businesses asking us to put on an event so one way or another, we won't lose out on an opportunity to race!


----------



## crispy

Rain has been pushed back to later in the day on Sunday.


----------



## RollingChicane

Decision is final.


----------



## crispy

Whatever Quick Draw...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nick, thanks for making the call early. It allows us to make alternative plans instead of waiting until the last minute.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Mobilization is a lot of what Nick and I talked about. Hauling all those track parts is a lot of work and time just to get everything to the site. They are stored currently in Avon. So, that would have had to all take place today. Then, if it rains, time, gas and effort wasted. There is certainly something to be said for indoor racing! 

Like Brian said, this way, people can make alternate plans too for tomorrow.

Hope you get to feeling better Jack!


----------



## crispy

My alternate plans are to mow and then water the grass...


----------



## RollingChicane

Radar at 50% chance of rain


----------



## crispy

Brewers unhappy with Cubs again, this time about rainout with no rain - Chicago Tribune

Well, you're not the first...

>


----------



## jtsbell

Dam if you do dam if you don't


----------



## CPW

I'm not sure how this is going to pan out (pun intended...) but I went and bought a 1/12th scale carpet missile. There is a certain level of nostalgia with 1/12th scale cars for me, so I wanted to give it a shot.

I found a VBC roller on ebay, and a huge lot of extra parts to go with it. Looks sweet!

I'm looking for body and tire recommendations please. Protoform has a few models with various aero characteristics, and I'm curious what fits our track. It probably won't even matter after I bounce it off the wall, but I'll ask anyway 

Also, what's a good starting point for gearing? I'll be running Nick's old trinity 17.5 which I think is at 55deg of timing currently.

Thanks!

PS: might be a nice VBC carpet missile for sale in a few months, lol


----------



## davidl

CPW said:


> I'm not sure how this is going to pan out (pun intended...) but I went and bought a 1/12th scale carpet missile. There is a certain level of nostalgia with 1/12th scale cars for me, so I wanted to give it a shot.
> 
> I found a VBC roller on ebay, and a huge lot of extra parts to go with it. Looks sweet!
> 
> I'm looking for body and tire recommendations please. Protoform has a few models with various aero characteristics, and I'm curious what fits our track. It probably won't even matter after I bounce it off the wall, but I'll ask anyway
> 
> Also, what's a good starting point for gearing? I'll be running Nick's old trinity 17.5 which I think is at 55deg of timing currently.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS: might be a nice VBC carpet missile for sale in a few months, lol


This is very good news and I want to welcome you to the 1/12 scale racing. I am willing to help, both here on line and at the track. I also have some things you might need sometime, so don't be afraid to pick my brain about this car. Doug has some 1/12 bodies by Protoform that are good on 1/12. The AMR12 is very good, especially on this carpet. I would stay away from the Straka. I would also recommend the 1/12 spec tire. It is available from BSR and CRC. The foam has a purple stripe down the center to identify it. Using this spec tire makes things much more simple for the 1/12 scales. So, if everybody ran them, it would be easier for the group as a whole to settle on setups for their specific cars. Make sure all the bearings are good, use a 3.5mm to 4mm rideheight and away your go. By the way, did your car come with a speedo? If so, which one. We run a single cell lipo and only speedos designed to run on single cell will work. I can probably help there too.


----------



## CPW

Thanks David. I'm looking forward to getting it running.

Seems like the AMR body is the solid, all-around choice. I saw those tires too.

I'm familiar with them being single cell. And no, no speedo yet. A recommendation for something on the cheaper end would be great. 

That, and a starting point for gearing and I should have her on the track in a couple of weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Crashing J

I'm in the market for a better 25.5 motor. Which ones should I be looking at? Keep in mind I need it asap.


----------



## jonesy112

Ill second the AMR suggestion. The straka didn't have quite enough steering for me at Indy RC, and the BMR was pretty good, but my fastest laps have always been with the AMR. I have also had good luck running the spec tires on that carpet. I have also had good success running double blue front and blue rears on at Indy RC as well if you decide to not go the spec tire route. 

The gearing will depend on the tire size. If i remember correctly, i was around a rollout of 95mm with the 17.5 at Indy RC. There are apps to calculate the rollout, or you can figure it manually by multiplying the tire circumference by the gear ratio. 

Hobbywing has a good lower end single cell speedo that the guy that bought my 1/12th uses. Its the hobby wing 1s stock spec

https://www.hobbywingdirect.com/col...ts/xr10-stock-spec-esc-1s?variant=27998511377


----------



## jkaetz

Crashing J said:


> I'm in the market for a better 25.5 motor. Which ones should I be looking at? Keep in mind I need it asap.


Motiv MC2, Fantom FR1 V2, and TSR The one seem to be the front runners right now. Tekin gen 3 and the trinity 24k aren't bad choices either. I believe reedy just got a 25.5 approved as well.


----------



## Crashing J

jkaetz said:


> Motiv MC2, Fantom FR1 V2, and TSR The one seem to be the front runners right now. Tekin gen 3 and the trinity 24k aren't bad choices either. I believe reedy just got a 25.5 approved as well.


Just ordered a Motiv MC2. Hopefully I'll have it before Friday.:grin2:


----------



## davidl

jonesy112 said:


> Ill second the AMR suggestion. The straka didn't have quite enough steering for me at Indy RC, and the BMR was pretty good, but my fastest laps have always been with the AMR. I have also had good luck running the spec tires on that carpet. I have also had good success running double blue front and blue rears on at Indy RC as well if you decide to not go the spec tire route.
> 
> The gearing will depend on the tire size. If i remember correctly, i was around a rollout of 95mm with the 17.5 at Indy RC. There are apps to calculate the rollout, or you can figure it manually by multiplying the tire circumference by the gear ratio.
> 
> Hobbywing has a good lower end single cell speedo that the guy that bought my 1/12th uses. Its the hobby wing 1s stock spec
> 
> https://www.hobbywingdirect.com/col...ts/xr10-stock-spec-esc-1s?variant=27998511377


I agree with Jonesy on these points. I do have a comment about the tires. I struggled some evenings with the blue, double blue, and green. I havent struggled with the spec tires. As Jonesy said, the former tires where size dependant and the spec tires were the same all the time. I probably could have been .1 to .2 faster with the colored tires, but I was always consistent with the specs.


----------



## davidl

CPW said:


> Thanks David. I'm looking forward to getting it running.
> 
> Seems like the AMR body is the solid, all-around choice. I saw those tires too.
> 
> I'm familiar with them being single cell. And no, no speedo yet. A recommendation for something on the cheaper end would be great.
> 
> That, and a starting point for gearing and I should have her on the track in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks!


So let me know when you are ready to run it. I haven't been bringing my 1/12 lately due to lack of entries. But I will bring it if I know you will be there with your 1/12.


----------



## CPW

davidl said:


> So let me know when you are ready to run it. I haven't been bringing my 1/12 lately due to lack of entries. But I will bring it if I know you will be there with your 1/12.


Will do. It'll be 2-3 weeks at least. I should get the car in the mail late this week. Still need to mount and paint a body, get some tires, figure out how to buy a speedo without pissing the wife off... 0

Hmm, where can I find that 1 cell hobbywing that takes cash... > lol


----------



## RollingChicane

Fantom FR1 V2 is my vote. $90 and they are in stock every where. I have one and it's very good.


----------



## Old Vetter

Congratulations to Bill Pennington and his new ownership of Indy Rc Raceway. Thanks to Doug and all his years of service to our hobby


----------



## TEAM PBR

Old Vetter said:


> Congratulations to Bill Pennington and his new ownership of Indy Rc Raceway. Thanks to Doug and all his years of service to our hobby


I've been selling off all my rc stuff so I don't have a dog in the hunt or give a care one way or another but is this a spoof?


----------



## crispy

Doubtful. I know Doug has wanted to get out and move to FL.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Doubtful. I know Doug has wanted to get out and move to FL.


I was approached by Bill Tuesday night as I was there testing. He said this was the plan. Doug confirmed they were to meet later this week to finalize the deal that will be executed Oct 15. So, if Old Vetter has the right information, the agreement is now in place and will be finalized in Oct. The plan is for Bill to obtain the entire center. All I know and is the reason we have not seen new carpet.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was hoping I could come tonight, but doesn't look possible. Hope you guys have a great turnout!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will have my F1, Slash, VTA car with me tonight. I'm happy to let anyone run my slash if they want to.


----------



## crispy

Not a done deal according to Doug. Still working on getting the deal done.


----------



## davidl

crispy said:


> Not a done deal according to Doug. Still working on getting the deal done.


That's right Crispy. And Bill, the buyer, came by and sort of admitted the same thing. But he is telling everyone that he will be the owner in Oct. Oct. is not that far away.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well I continue to be humbled when I've run my Slash on Saturday nights - indoor carpet with jumps. My current driving style doesn't translate very well to a top heavy vehicle...lol

----------

I need to buy a NEW speed control for my Tamiya F1 car. I wanted to get one of the older style Hobbywing Justock speed controls. All I can find locally is the newer Hobbywing controllers ($50-55 bucks. The issue I'm having is that the newer speed control use a different (LCD) control box that what I currently own (LED). If anyone knows where to either buy a new Hobbywing speed control that uses the LED programming box let me know. 

I am willing to buy the newer speed control locally, but none of the hobby shops stock the LCD box. If anyone has the Hobbywing LCD program box AND they are going to be racing this Friday (Aug 18, 2017), please let me know.

Thanks.

-----------

FYI: You need a Hobbywing program box to set some of the parameters on their Justock speed controls. There is also a wifi program box that can be used in conjuction with a smart phone/app, but I don't own that either.


----------



## Crashing J

I have a hobbywing Wi-Fi module that anyone can use at anytime. You can easily update the firmware on any hobbywing esc with it also.


----------



## jtsbell

Brian I have the old style Just Stock if you want one


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am willing to buy the newer speed control locally, but none of the hobby shops stock the LCD box. If anyone has the Hobbywing LCD program box AND they are going to be racing this Friday (Aug 18, 2017), please let me know.


I have a Hobbywing program box. Not sure if it is LCD or LED, but you are welcome to use it. As of this moment, I am planning on being there this Friday.


----------



## RollingChicane

Please spread the word!

Indy RC has asked that we push the start of the ON-road race on Sunday, August 20th to 5 PM. They have been having good turnouts for practice day and they don't want to disappoint their patrons. Understood. 

SO, we will start registration at 4 PM. Racing starts at 5 PM. We are trying to be done by 9 PM. 

We are often asked, "what classes?" We have listed suggested classes on on the flyer: http://www.hrcracers.com/On-Road_Flyer_HRCR.pdf

Typically, if 4 show up in a particular class that isn't listed, we will run it. It all depends on how many show up. 

If you have questions, please let us know. We will get those questions answered ASAP.


----------



## crispy

Aren't we worried that this Sunday race will kill Friday's attendance?

Me for example...


----------



## Crashing J

crispy said:


> Aren't we worried that this Sunday race will kill Friday's attendance?
> 
> Me for example...


Can't really kill something that is already dead.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> Aren't we worried that this Sunday race will kill Friday's attendance?
> 
> Me for example...


I will likely be there Friday. Can't make Sunday evening. Got to get up really early on Monday.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Aren't we worried that this Sunday race will kill Friday's attendance?
> 
> Me for example...


You need to become a regular again in order for us to worry about you not showing up!

Your car was a rocket the last time you ran. You need to come out and whip up on us again!


----------



## crispy

RollingChicane said:


> You need to become a regular again in order for us to worry about you not showing up!
> 
> Your car was a rocket the last time you ran. You need to come out and whip up on us again!


I was there Friday. Where were you?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> I will likely be there Friday. Can't make Sunday evening. Got to get up really early on Monday.


We should be done by 9 PM-ish. That's the goal. I hope to race Friday and Sunday. Hoosier RC Racers also has an off-road race Saturday at TRAK 36. See website for more info: www.HRCRacers.com


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## mreggio13_

Hey guys! Anyone interested in a 2017 ARC R11? I can post pictures later, but I think most of you have seen it. It's built with a carbon chassis right now that I've been running on asphalt. I've got quite a few spares as well. No electronics. Let me know if you are interested. $300 OBO.


----------



## mreggio13_

And it's gone!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on racing Friday and Sunday. 

Just got done gluing up a set of HPI VTA tires so another person can race his VTA car this weekend. While I don't hate gluing VTA tires, maybe Protoform will come out with a reasonably priced set of pre-mounted VTA tires.

----------

I ended up buying a new speed control for my F1 car. I plan to have it installed for racing this weekend as well.


----------



## RollingChicane

I have a Futaba 603FF receiver for sale if anybody is looking for one. $40


----------



## CPW

@davidl - I wasn't planning on bringing my 1/12th scale tonight, until I saw that my tires are out for delivery today. So I'll bring it. I'll probably just do some testing on it as I'll be arriving late today and won't have much time to test before race time.

I finished everything on it last night except cleaning wheel bearings and mounting tires, which won't take long at the track.


----------



## davidl

CPW said:


> @davidl - I wasn't planning on bringing my 1/12th scale tonight, until I saw that my tires are out for delivery today. So I'll bring it. I'll probably just do some testing on it as I'll be arriving late today and won't have much time to test before race time.
> 
> I finished everything on it last night except cleaning wheel bearings and mounting tires, which won't take long at the track.


are you getting new tires or have they already been trued to size?


----------



## CPW

davidl said:


> are you getting new tires or have they already been trued to size?


New CRC Spec tires.


----------



## RollingChicane

I'll post a recap of last night later today. 

Start making plans to be there on Sunday late afternoon for more great racing!

I'd recommend to be there around 4:00pm to get set up and registered. We likely won't get to take over the track until 5:00pm and we'll get started very quickly so practice time is likely very limited in an effort to get us out at a decent time!


----------



## ThrottleKing

21.5TC and F1 are ready to go. I should also have my EuroTruck as well.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

After being MIA for a week, I was itching for some racing this week and hoping we would have a good crowd. My hopes were not disappointed as we had two heats of VTA, one heat of USGT and one heat of Slash. So without any further delay, here it goes!

Track Layout
The design for Friday night was courtesy of Mr. Brozek and it was a good one. It was far too complex to attempt to describe but if all works correctly, there should be a pic attached of the layout. It was a great mix of high speed and low speed, slightly technical but no "pucker points" and plenty of passing room with nearly 100% carpet utilization. For me, it was a 4.5 out of 5!

*Slash*
Slash was a fun class to watch and the trucks surprisingly navigated the slightly technical track with ease. Brian S. was the new comer to Slash but was no match for the dominating truck of Shawn or the second place truck of Clayton. I'm willing to bet, given a few more weeks of getting familiar with the truck, Brian will be a contender in Slash.

*USGT*
The fastest class of the night saw some great competition with pretty much any and all drivers capable of bringing home the win. I managed to TQ over David L going into the main. I had a great qualifying run and a change to the front end gave me a solid 0.3 fast lap over the field and 1+ lap. My race was over mid way through the first lap of the main as an unintentional t-bone wiped out yet another sensor wire and ended my night. That left David L. wide open for the win with Shawn and Aaron rounding out the podium. Great run for all.

*VTA*
We fielded a nine car VTA A-main with a new comer to Friday night racing making his Debut in (I believe) a TC4. Ed dusted off an old TC3 that proved to be AWESOME and took the #2 qualifying spot behind Steve M. and his "Captain Jack" tuned VBC machine that is always near the top of the field. At the sound of the tone, we were off like a flock of birds startled by a loud noise. As the race settled in, it was shaping up to be a two horse race by the mid point. At nearly the exact middle lap of the race, I was able to get past the TQ machine of Steve M and never looked back. Although Steve had the fastest lap of the night, he wasn't able to pull back ahead despite a great run. I took the top spot with Steve and Shawn rounding out the podium. Our top 20 laps were separated by 0.012, talk about close racing!!

See you all next week (or hopefully Sunday night for the HRCR Sunday Slam at Indy RC Raceway)


----------



## RollingChicane

*Hoosier RC Racers Sunday Slam!!*

Alrighty Boys, all systems are a GO for today's Sunday Slam at Indy RC Raceway!!! From what I am hearing, we will easily field classes for VTA, USGT, 21.5TC, F1 and Slash. I'm anticipating we will also have Euro truck as well. I have not heard anything from the Saturday morning crew but I'm hoping we have TT01/02 and Mini as well. I also anticipate that we will have buggies show up again. Bottom line, if you have a car / truck and you want to run it, bring it out and we will get you in a class!

Our past HRCR events have been a blast with great turnout so plan on a FUN day of racing!

What to expect today:
We are getting the track at 5:00pm today. I'd like to see everyone show up between 4:00 - 4:30 so we can get everyone set in the computer and classes locked in. My goal is to be running the first heat by 5:30pm. We will be running a fast program so we can get everyone out at a decent time. My goal is to be completed by 9:00pm. To do this, we HAVE to have marshals to the track quickly for each race and all racers to be ready as soon as the track is clear from the previous race.

We WILL have certificates (thanks to Scott Black at IndyHobbies!) for the top 3 finishers of each class as a perk! 

So get all your stuff charged up, polished up, loaded up and get your butts to the southside of Indy for the first ever HRCR Sunday Slam at Indy RC Raceway!!


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Alrighty Boys, all systems are a GO for today's Sunday Slam at Indy RC Raceway!!! From what I am hearing, we will easily field classes for VTA, USGT, 21.5TC, F1 and Slash. I'm anticipating we will also have Euro truck as well. I have not heard anything from the Saturday morning crew but I'm hoping we have TT01/02 and Mini as well. I also anticipate that we will have buggies show up again. Bottom line, if you have a car / truck and you want to run it, bring it out and we will get you in a class!
> 
> Our past HRCR events have been a blast with great turnout so plan on a FUN day of racing!
> 
> What to expect today:
> We are getting the track at 5:00pm today. I'd like to see everyone show up between 4:00 - 4:30 so we can get everyone set in the computer and classes locked in. My goal is to be running the first heat by 5:30pm. We will be running a fast program so we can get everyone out at a decent time. My goal is to be completed by 9:00pm. To do this, we HAVE to have marshals to the track quickly for each race and all racers to be ready as soon as the track is clear from the previous race.
> 
> We WILL have certificates (thanks to Scott Black at IndyHobbies!) for the top 3 finishers of each class as a perk!
> 
> So get all your stuff charged up, polished up, loaded up and get your butts to the southside of Indy for the first ever HRCR Sunday Slam at Indy RC Raceway!!


I'll have my outlaw car along with USGT and VTA. My wife will have her slash.

There will be several buggies there as well, hopefully we can squeeze them in.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hopefully they don't have any kind of pin/knob on their tires.


----------



## Crashing J

ThrottleKing said:


> Hopefully they don't have any kind of pin/knob on their tires.


I think the vast majority of the popular buggy "carpet tires" are some type of pin/knob.


----------



## RollingChicane

We are not going to limit buggy tires with this short of notice. We'll run buggy and then Slash so hopefully the large truck tire can pack the carpet back down. 
I'll run F1 as the last heat before buggy so they have as much "carpet pack" as possible before running.


----------



## davidl

pitchblack26 said:


> Sounds good......but is it yellow?


Chassis has arrived. Will have it for you Friday next week. Can you come over to Indy RC Raceway to pick it up? Better yet, can you come race with us?


----------



## davidl

Crashing J said:


> I think the vast majority of the popular buggy "carpet tires" are some type of pin/knob.


Some of the clay tires will do fair on the carpet. Their tread is almost like a slick tire. Then it is all down to hardness of the carcass. Gee, that sounds pretty cool. I am going to use it on my next interview.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Every time I try to view this website on my phone I get tons of spam messages. Makes it so frustrating I hate using it. Am I the only one?


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Every time I try to view this website on my phone I get tons of spam messages. Makes it so frustrating I hate using it. Am I the only one?


I do NOT get spam on this site. I do on RC Tech. Drives me nuts.....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great event on Sunday evening! The turnout was way more than expected. Either people came because it was a special event, or they came because Sunday night is a really good time for everyone to race. 10 classes. Nick did an excellent job as Race Director and announcing. But, he didn't get to race much as a result. Thanks for doing that Nick!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I have a Futaba 603FF receiver for sale if anybody is looking for one. $40


I am! Sorry, just saw this Nick.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Futaba 603FF receiver for sale if anybody is looking for one. $40
> 
> 
> 
> I am! Sorry, just saw this Nick.
Click to expand...

You still interested? I'll have another one to sell in 2 weeks. I'm changing everything so have over to Sanwa


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Every time I try to view this website on my phone I get tons of spam messages. Makes it so frustrating I hate using it. Am I the only one?


For some reason this page started looking different to me and had a ton of pop ups. I noticed a link about going to the non enhanced page version (or something like that) would show at the bottom of the page for a few seconds. I clicked it and ever since then the pop ups have disappeared.


----------



## jkaetz

Crashing J said:


> For some reason this page started looking different to me and had a ton of pop ups. I noticed a link about going to the non enhanced page version (or something like that) would show at the bottom of the page for a few seconds. I clicked it and ever since then the pop ups have disappeared.


For anyone having site issues, do this. It will make the page look the same as it does on a computer.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> You still interested? I'll have another one to sell in 2 weeks. I'm changing everything so have over to Sanwa


Yep, I am interested.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

jkaetz said:


> For anyone having site issues, do this. It will make the page look the same as it does on a computer.


There was a post about this (I thinks a few weeks back). If it applies can you add to their thread about the issues you were having.

TIA - MFR


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-h...tion/562905-updated-smartphone-view-site.html


----------



## RollingChicane

*HRCR Sunday Slam Recap*

Ho-lee-kow..... That is word that the Websters Dictionary lists as the appropriate adjective of how to describe the turn out for the HRCR Sunday Slam turnout! We entered the mains with 73 entries!!! That does NOT include folks that dropped out during the night or folks that couldn't make the call for the mains. All in all, I would say we pushed about 80 entries on Sunday night (and to think I was worried about it being a flop!)

The crowd was awesome and EVERYONE did a great job making sure that we ran as efficient and quickly as possible. Marshals and Racers alike both deserve a note of recognition. Racers, YOU were ready to go and waiting by the end of the race before you. Marshals, YOU dropped your cars and hurried back to the track to serve your duty of marshaling. In the event that we needed volunteer marshals, YOU easily and almost instantly came to the track. So THANK YOU for enabling the program to run at a fast pace and get everyone out at a decent time of the night! For the entire night, start to finish, we averaged starting a race every 7.9 minutes apart. THAT my friends is fantastic! Hold on tight for the individual class recap.....

*1/12th Scale*
We entered the first race of the night with 3 1/12th scale drivers but one did not make the call. Our two remaining drivers were on the track, ready to go so we ran a 3 minute sprint for round one and then the two drivers graciously allowed us to drop the class from the program. Thanks to Chris and Scott for understanding. These guys started us off by putting down a good grove to get the traction building for the rest of the night!

*Outlaw Touring*
These guys put on a great show! Outlaw is a Saturday morning class that requires a tub chassis and shaft drive and after that, pretty much anything goes! Aaron had the car to beat as he TQ'd ahead of the field. During the main, he proved to have the driving skills and car set up to maintain that top spot throughout the race and hold off the great run of Jason M and the winning paint job of the night of Ryan. These cars were FAST and entertaining to watch!

*VTA*
Up next was the "moved up way early in the night a-main due to AJ's birthday request" VTA showdown. Brian TQ'd over this massive field, I held down the #2 spot and John was a close Q3. At the tone, we were off! Early in the first lap, Brian pushed a touch wide and I jumped on the opportunity to shoot into the first place position. From there, Brian and John battled each other for the the #2 spot and allowed me to stretch a bit of a lead. Despite the fastest lap being turned by Brian, I managed to hold on for the win, with John securing the #2 spot and Brian finishing in the #3 spot. 

*TT01/02*
We had a great showing of TT01/02's. Jason TQ'd and lead the field for the main. His dominating performance held true during the main and lead from wire to wire. There was a great battle during the race by the next 3 racers, pretty much trading position a few times during the race. When the tire dust settled, it was Lee bringing home the second spot and Shane locking down the thirds spot. Honorable mention to Scott for coming in a close 4th as well and putting on a great show!

*21.5TC*
Oddly missing from the line up was the normal class of USGT. Instead, the 21.5 TC class saw a round 1 line up of 9 cars! This class proved to be a GREAT main between Reggio and JW as well as Rob and John battling for position. Reggio gave JW a taste of his own medicine and TQ'd after the first heat only to have JW shock and awe his way to the place he has called home, also known as TQ, for the main. The two X-ray machines of JW and Reggio put on a great show of speed and skill but JW pulled ahead for the fast lap and the win with Reggio finishing in the #2 spot. Meanwhile.....Rob and John were putting on a great show of their own. At the end of the race, John finished ahead of Rob to round out the podium. This was definitely an entertaining (and FAST) heat!

*F1*
Six F1 cars hit the carpet for the A-main on Sunday night. JW took the pole to no surprise with his lightning quick X-ray F1 chassis. He was a full 0.5 over the rest of the field. That left the real battle up to Brian, Chris and Scott. Brian proved an old F104 can still be competitive and brought home the #2 spot with a very well driven race. The last podium position was a battle amongst brothers as Chris and Scott duked it out! They traded positions several times throughout the race in their X-ray machines but in the end, it was Chris that knocked his brother off the podium to secure the #3 spot. Great racing!

*Slash*
Slash was the first "truck" class to hit the track. This class was the most interesting for me to watch as I announced the race since my son was driving in the class. When the buzzer sounded, these trucks were off. After a few laps had settled, Zack was in the lead with Clayton hot on his heals. Near the end of the race, it was the battle of two trucks on the same lap for the top position and four more trucks battling for the #3 spot. Zack drove a super clean race and held off Clayton by 4.2 seconds for the win while Blake beat out Wyane, Nickey and Robert for the final podium spot. Great job to all racers, and specifically Zack for bringing home his first ever A-Main win!

*Pro 2 SCT*
Pro 2 was a fairly small class with only 3 drivers making the show. The awesome painted SCT of Blake held off an incredibly impressive run by Wayne in his Slash! Davis rounded out the podium with his awesome looking corvette bodied SCT.

*Euro Truck*
Euro truck tied for the smallest class in the main with only 3 drivers. It was again a battle of brothers with Chris edging out Scott with Clayton rounding out the final spot. If you were there to see the racing, you'd agree with me that these boys battled it out good and I'm not so sure I want to be at the family Thanksgiving dinner this year. They might just break out their Euro trucks and race around the table to see who is best on that given day!!! Awesome and fun racing guys!

*Buggy*
Buggy was our final class of the night. The majority of the drivers, even the B-main bump drivers had very competitive buggies and all drove a great race! Nickey and Blake brought great color of bodies to the class as well! Aaron and Jason put on a heck of a show, battling back and forth during the race for the top spot. In the end, it was Aaron taking the win, Jason in second and Blake in third. Special shout out to Charles for the awesome wheelies he was pulling off in his bright yellow buggy at the start of the races!

Well that is it ladies and gentlemen! Thanks to everyone who made it out for this huge and fun event! If you enjoyed this, mark your calendars for Sunday September 10th for a parking lot race at Hobbytown in Castleton. The weather should be cooling off by then so we are banking on a great day of racing. See you there!


----------



## crispy

So 21.5 TC is killing off the USGT class.

That was totally unexpected.

Not.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> So 21.5 TC is killing off the USGT class.
> 
> That was totally unexpected.
> 
> Not.


I don't think one event qualifies as killing off a class. I'm 100% positive USGT will be strong this Friday night. 

Bring yours out for some fun!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't get a cry baby meme to load up


----------



## TEAM PBR

Glad to hear you had good numbers Sunday. If anyone is looking to get into f1 my crc is on eBay with only a day or so left and is gonna go cheap as it has no action on it probably due to an overly honest description. My eurotruck and remaining vta car will be going on there soon as well . If anyone local bids and wins I'd be happy to deliver to indyrc. So if you know anyone who's looking to get into Friday racing after the big event let them know. Have a good race week dudes


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> So 21.5 TC is killing off the USGT class.
> 
> That was totally unexpected.
> 
> Not.


From the guy that doesn't run either.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Milton Fox Racing said:


> There was a post about this (I thinks a few weeks back). If it applies can you add to their thread about the issues you were having.
> 
> TIA - MFR
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-h...tion/562905-updated-smartphone-view-site.html


Thanks, it appears to have improved.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Thats good to hear. If it happens again VS_Adm has asked if you can do a screen capture and or provide the URL address for the pop up if you can. I will come back and snip this out to the help section in a few days, but give others a chance to follow up or join in to the smart phone thread first....


----------



## Crashing J

Nick's MIA Friday night recap!

Track layout. Really tight, really sucked.

VTA

There were 7 of us. We raced. 

WHERE IS EVERYONE!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got kids, high school sports, Friday night.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> Nick's MIA Friday night recap!
> 
> Track layout. Really tight, really sucked.
> 
> VTA
> 
> There were 7 of us. We raced.
> 
> WHERE IS EVERYONE!!


I was just plain worn out. Started a new job a couple weeks ago and I'm cranking out 12+ hour days all week long and then up till after midnight every night this week. I had to take a night off tonight. 

I'll be back next week!


----------



## CPW

Crashing J said:


> Nick's MIA Friday night recap!
> 
> Track layout. Really tight, really sucked.
> 
> VTA
> 
> There were 7 of us. We raced.
> 
> WHERE IS EVERYONE!!


You beat me to it.

One other note, there was another new face. That's two in couple of weeks!

Newcomer (from last week) Ben's TC4 is looking really good, very quickly.

Newcomer (from last night) Rey is running a TC6.x and has previous off road experience.

Keep coming out dudes!


----------



## crispy

Vicious cycle in action.

People not coming because car count is so low.

Car count will be low until people start coming.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Vicious cycle in action.
> 
> People not coming because car count is so low.
> 
> Car count will be low until people start coming.


Help reverse that this week Gary. I'll be there, come on out!!


----------



## microed

I probably won't be back until Sept. 22nd. Not even going to be in Indiana the next two Friday nights.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> People not coming because car count is so low.


Is there any evidence that this is actually true? I can only speak for myself but car count has never been a variable in my Friday night decision tree.

Life has gotten in the way of my last couple Friday nights.


----------



## microed

jkaetz said:


> I can only speak for myself but car count has never been a variable in my Friday night decision tree.


I totally agree. 

I will race whomever shows up, whether that be 2 or 20 others.


----------



## crispy




----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> crispy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People not coming because car count is so low.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any evidence that this is actually true? I can only speak for myself but car count has never been a variable in my Friday night decision tree.
> 
> Life has gotten in the way of my last couple Friday nights.
Click to expand...

I'm in 100% agreement. Car count never factors into my decision of whether or not to go, or even whether or not I have fun. 

Car count needs to improve though if we want to ensure Friday night remains open for on road racing.


----------



## pitchblack26

I don't agree at all. Car counts definitely play a part in whether me and dad come on friday night. We live over an hour away and will not drive that far at that time of day to race with only a handful of people


----------



## RollingChicane

pitchblack26 said:


> I don't agree at all. Car counts definitely play a part in whether me and dad come on friday night. We live over an hour away and will not drive that far at that time of day to race with only a handful of people


Not even if I'm one of the couple people???? Now my feelings are hurt...


----------



## crispy

Let's see, the people that are usually there say that car counts don't play into their decision.


----------



## davidl

pitchblack26 said:


> I don't agree at all. Car counts definitely play a part in whether me and dad come on friday night. We live over an hour away and will not drive that far at that time of day to race with only a handful of people


You have a PM.


----------



## pitchblack26

Answered


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its a busy time of year. I'm gone this week due to Friday night high school sports also. And, it was flat beautiful outside last Friday night. 

I couldn't blame someone for not wanting to go inside to race last Friday evening. I almost didn't go myself for the same reason. 

Track layout was tight!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Let's see, the people that are usually there say that car counts don't play into their decision.


Nice response Mr. Obvious.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The layout in the photo looks good to me. Lots of corner passing.


----------



## jkaetz

That's the space invader layout we had a month or so ago. It can be driven fast but your car does need to change direction quickly. I think the 12th scale cars were under 6 seconds on their lap times. VTA and USGT were under 7.



As for car count my question was indirectly asking how many people are missing from Friday nights because of car count VS how many are busy with normal summer activities. So far the Mondays are the only ones who have responded that they are inhibited by low car count and for good reason.


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I will be there this Friday. I try to be there every Friday but some times driving 90 miles one way I don't get to.


----------



## WileyBros

Hey fellas! I own an F1R that i'm dying to take to a track! I've owned it for a couple years now but i've never taken it to a track. One of my sons is starting to show a lot of interest in racing and I plan on picking up up a simple LaTrax rally for his birthday. Anyways, we hope to visit and watch soon! I'm really curious to jumping into some casual racing.

- George


----------



## RollingChicane

WileyBros said:


> Hey fellas! I own an F1R that i'm dying to take to a track! I've owned it for a couple years now but i've never taken it to a track. One of my sons is starting to show a lot of interest in racing and I plan on picking up up a simple LaTrax rally for his birthday. Anyways, we hope to visit and watch soon! I'm really curious to jumping into some casual racing.
> 
> - George


Hi George! We would welcome you to come out for some fun! Several of us have F1's so bring yours out (I recently sold an F1R2).  We are a fun bunch of Racers.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Some are a little more funny than others. lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

WileyBros said:


> Hey fellas! I own an F1R that i'm dying to take to a track! I've owned it for a couple years now but i've never taken it to a track. One of my sons is starting to show a lot of interest in racing and I plan on picking up up a simple LaTrax rally for his birthday. Anyways, we hope to visit and watch soon! I'm really curious to jumping into some casual racing.
> 
> - George


The LaTrax is a cool vehicle, but you may want to buy something that is being raced locally? My son wanted a Traxxas Rustler when we started but we visited the local track and found out it wouldn't be competitive. We ended up buying Associated RC10T4's at the time. 

Just something to consider. I didn't know if the LaTrax was for zooming at home or if you hoped to find a class to race it in.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Captain Jack, you have a PM.

I finally got my McAllister Riley Daytona Prototype body airbrushed. I bought it a couple of months ago and Doug said it was just fine to use at Indy RC. In fact, that night he had about 5 of them new on the rack he was hoping we would buy and run, he said. Yes, I realize I can't take it to the Southern Nationals, but it's kind of fun to run something "illegal." It makes me feel like such a rebel. LOL.


----------



## cwoods34

*XRAY T4 roller available*

My uber-dialed T4 roller is for sale. Comes with tons of parts. It's basially a T4'13 that has been thoroughly upgraded. 

Spares of everything..... quite a bit still NIP.

Has both aluminum chassis, alu+ti screws, numerous other upgrades, etc.

National VTA Champion, Mod TC A-mains, etc.

If it's in the pic, you get it.

*$250 CASH *delivered to Indy RC Racway. 

I have been AWOL and missed a couple of messages, but I do still have 2 sweet 1/10 servos (high speed, metal gear) and an Xceed setup station leftover. $30 for each servo, $60 for the setup station.

I also have an ORCA VXX ESC+program box+USB link (120amp BAMF) that can be yours for the low price of $70.

Text me at 317 nine nine seven 4793 if you are interested. I will probably miss a PM on this website. Buy today, delivered tomorrow.


----------



## jonesy112

Just to help make a sale Cody, you should mention this car was the VTA national triple crown champion in its original t4'13 configuration, and made a sensational Mod run at Cleveland last year. 

So as long as your TC needs are anywhere between VTA and MOD TC, this is the only car you will need!


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Just to help make a sale Cody, you should mention this car was the VTA national triple crown champion in its original t4'13 configuration, and made a sensational Mod run at Cleveland last year.
> 
> So as long as your TC needs are anywhere between VTA and MOD TC, this is the only car you will need!


VTA champ as a 2013 car.

Outqualified Paul Lemieux in Mod TC at 2016 Indoor Champs.

'Nuff said.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> VTA champ as a 2013 car.
> 
> Outqualified Paul Lemieux in Mod TC at 2016 Indoor Champs.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Holy crap, that means that car threw passes on Eric Anderson, Paul Lemieux, and Andrew Hardman over the course of its life.


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> VTA champ as a 2013 car.
> 
> Outqualified Paul Lemieux in Mod TC at 2016 Indoor Champs.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Holy cow!!!

That's a bargain plus I know the original owner when it was loaned to and driven by Jonesy for the VTA national championship. I must have used just the right amount of magic dust on that car when building.

Smithsonian material?


----------



## davidl

No, I want to hear more!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I wasn't surprised that the turn-out was a bit light last week BECAUSE the turn-out was SO GREAT at the Hoosier R/C Racer's event the previous Sunday. Sometimes when people make a special effort to attend a one-off event, they won't be as motivated to race the week after the event. I would expect the turn-out will be "normal" this Friday.

What I find more exciting is... 
- seeing a lot of different faces racing on-road. 
- seeing local racers buy any Eurotrucks that have been for sale (keeping them local)
- seeing growth in the F1 class
- seeing Protoform VTA wheels/tires showing up at the track.

Hope to see all of you regulars on Friday.


----------



## regets ama

davidl said:


> No, I want to hear more!


Sorry to inform you, having reviewed credentialing reports, you have not been authorized to receive additional materials.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Myron posted these requirements for the USGT class at the Southern Nationals. I thought they have the right goal. Keeps the class looking scale:

_USGT 
a. tires must have visible tread to pass tech
b. all blinky type esc must be on the ROAR list
c. bodies must have at least 3 numbers
d. must be in some form of race lively
e. must have a front and rear bumper of some sort. 
f. use your decals and make it look like a race car including headlights and taillights
g. all rotors can not be larger than 12.5 mm in diameter _

Wish I could race tonight, but my youngest daughter is one of those crazy rifle spinners in the Brownsburg marching band. I'll be watching her tonight out on the field.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Posting this as requested. The Midwest All-Star Carpet Series looks awesome. Check out all the great locations!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is the first PROTOform Ford GT body I've airbrushed. Wicked cool body! This is the 200mm version. PROTOform says they have a 190mm coming too. This was done for a fellow racer and will be racing soon! (Not at our track however) Faskolor paints throughout. PROTOform | RC Bodies & Accessories is the product website.


----------



## RollingChicane

I have a brand new Venom Pro Duo charger for sale. It is a dual port charger and can charge up to 7Amps per port. 

I got it as a gift but I already have a 4 port Hitec charger that I'm going to keep using. 

I have charged 2 batteries on since I opened it up. It's a nice $100 charger, I'd like to get $70 for it. 

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## RollingChicane

Hoosier RC Racers outdoor asphalt race is only 6 days away! We will be racing at Hobbytown north in Castleton on 9/10. 

Scott B is working on plaques for the top finishers in each class so make plans now to bring home some hardware!!

Officially, the track will open at 11:00am and racing will start at noon. 
Unofficially, as soon as we get the track laid down and sprayed with traction compound, anyone is welcome to take to the track. Typically the key to this is volunteer help! Many hands make for light work. 

I am planning to arrive at 8:00am to start setting up so anyone that wants to help, feel free to arrive around then. 

We will run any class that had at least 3 cars so start planning now for anothe FUN HRCR club event and be sure to thank Bob C and Hobbytown for letting us use their facility!


----------



## RollingChicane

Several racers showed up this past Friday night to enjoy a fun night of hanging out with friends and racing. The attendance was up from the previous weeks fielding two heats of VTA and two Heats of USGT. Several other various cars were there but everyone seemed content to keep it limited to our most consistently run classes. Elijah kept the program running at a perfect pace that blended efficient use of time yet enough time to work on the cars as needed. So without any further delay, here is your update.....

*Track Layout*
The track layout was a true road course that utilized pretty much the full carpet area, had ample passing room, was a great mix of high speed and low speed. Lap times for USGT were in the low 7.1 second range and VTA was in the 7.7 second range. If all works properly, there will be a pic attached to this post to show the layout.

*USGT*
As mentioned previously, there were two heats of USGT which enabled a couple bump spots. This is the first time we have seen bumps in quite a while. We welcomed back Tad to Friday night racing and he enjoyed the leisure of the bump spot along with A-aron. David L took TQ honors with Jason hot on his heels. At the sound of the tone, the top 3 cars jumped out to an early lead. By lap 4, Jason found trouble which put my car in hot pursuit of David L. who was setting a hot pace. As the race ticked away, I would reel David in ever so slightly but found trouble in a turn which allowed David to take a 1 lap lead which he would not relinquish. At the final tone, David locked up the #1 spot with a flawless race, I took second and Jason rounded out the podium. The podium was separated by 0.01 seconds total for fast laps and the top 20 averages between David and I were only separated by 0.01. Great run guys!

*VTA*
The racing on Friday night was fantastic! The entire A main was separated by 0.2 seconds on fast lap from the fastest car to the slowest car. The top 3 cars were separated by less than 0.1 seconds. Even the top 20 laps for the top 3 drivers were only separated by 0.06 seconds!!!! If we looked at EVERY car's top 20 averages, the entire field was separated by 0.2 seconds!!!! That means that you pretty much had to run a perfect race every lap to be in podium contention but more importantly, if you drove a clean race, EVERY car was podium capable!
I was able to take the TQ honors with Brian S. and John S. in close proximity. At the sound of the tone, we were off like a charging herd of bulls (without any real crashing!!!!). Brian was all over my bumper with his wildly impressive TC3 and quite honestly had the fast 5, 10 and 20 lap averages. There was one corner that he encountered the yellow dot on occasion which allowed me to keep and stretch my lead. As the 8 minutes slowly ticked by, I was able to maintain my lead and bring home with win while Brian and John battled it out to finish in that same order, separated only by 0.4 seconds after the 8 minutes had expired. Fantastic racing by all!!


That wraps up our Friday night recap. See you all next week!


----------



## ThrottleKing

layout does look good and I imagine you could have lengthened all pipes to a true eight feet width in the corners to stretch the lap times a bit.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crickets on here lately....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Yep , kinda dead.


----------



## mesa1232

RollingChicane said:


> Hoosier RC Racers outdoor asphalt race is only 6 days away! We will be racing at Hobbytown north in Castleton on 9/10.
> 
> Scott B is working on plaques for the top finishers in each class so make plans now to bring home some hardware!!
> 
> Officially, the track will open at 11:00am and racing will start at noon.
> Unofficially, as soon as we get the track laid down and sprayed with traction compound, anyone is welcome to take to the track. Typically the key to this is volunteer help! Many hands make for light work.
> 
> I am planning to arrive at 8:00am to start setting up so anyone that wants to help, feel free to arrive around then.
> 
> We will run any class that had at least 3 cars so start planning now for anothe FUN HRCR club event and be sure to thank Bob C and Hobbytown for letting us use their facility!



I will be there around same time with my trailer to be used as a driver's stand. Plus I'll have 2 more drill drivers to use to put track together. If I can I will get some more traction promoter (soda pop) lol to help out


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mesa1232 said:


> I will be there around same time with my trailer to be used as a driver's stand. Plus I'll have 2 more drill drivers to use to put track together. If I can I will get some more traction promoter (soda pop) lol to help out


Very kind of you to haul your trailer Chris. That will make a much better drivers stand!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Good luck guys, I hope you get a great turnout and maybe attract some more/ new racers. I can't make it due to previous racing commitments.


----------



## mesa1232

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Very kind of you to haul your trailer Chris. That will make a much better drivers stand!


Unfortunately I haven't really had time to get a tarp cover to help block sun but something is better than nothing. No problem, like you've and and nick have said before this is a volunteer basis. Things go smoother when we help as much as we can with what we can!


----------



## CPW

On a scale of "not worth worrying about" to "my last precious set of HPI's are now bald," how hard is a parking lot race on a set of VTA tires?

I can't make this weekend's race, but I am definitely planning on making the Moorseville one. (gangster voice: Southsiiiiiide! lol) Do you dudes all run generators? I don't quite have the batts to make it without charging. I'm tempted to get a small generator, but when I brought it up, wifey gave me the evil eye... >


----------



## crispy

If you use a standard generator, not the quiet inverter type, please bring 200' of extension cord.

Nothing worse than spending an entire day 20' from a that noise.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> On a scale of "not worth worrying about" to "my last precious set of HPI's are now bald," how hard is a parking lot race on a set of VTA tires?
> 
> I can't make this weekend's race, but I am definitely planning on making the Moorseville one. (gangster voice: Southsiiiiiide! lol) Do you dudes all run generators? I don't quite have the batts to make it without charging. I'm tempted to get a small generator, but when I brought it up, wifey gave me the evil eye...


I have leads to charge off of my car battery. You are welcome to charge off of me. 

And the parking lot can be pretty abrasive. Hobbytown gives noticeable wear. I have not seen the parking lot in Mooresville yet.


----------



## Crashing J

I have a 12x12 canopy I'll be setting up anyone is welcome to use my shade. For anyone else bringing a canopy, be sure to bring something to tie it down with, we had a canopy casualty at the last race due to winds.


----------



## ThrottleKing

CPW said:


> On a scale of "not worth worrying about" to "my last precious set of HPI's are now bald," how hard is a parking lot race on a set of VTA tires?
> 
> I can't make this weekend's race, but I am definitely planning on making the Moorseville one. (gangster voice: Southsiiiiiide! lol) Do you dudes all run generators? I don't quite have the batts to make it without charging. I'm tempted to get a small generator, but when I brought it up, wifey gave me the evil eye... >


I haven't driven an r/c car in Mooresville in 26 years back when Danny Crawly had a shop behind Ward's Apparel. Great Times. I may have to break it a Slash for that event.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can only hope if/when Pennington takes over he will update the racing surface with black carpet to be inline or more consistent to other tracks. Possibly enticing out of town racers to come or possibly be regulars.


----------



## RollingChicane

I'd be a huge fan of the black carpet. After racing on it at the TCS race, I'm a firm believer that everyone would like it. No more tire prep to soften up new tires and shorten their life span. Buy and bolt on for long lasting serious traction! 
What was even better and much to my surprise, even Euro trucks with no foam inserts were NOT traction rolling. 

I can't imagine why anyone would not be a fan of the black carpet.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> And the parking lot can be pretty abrasive. Hobbytown gives noticeable wear. I have not seen the parking lot in Mooresville yet.


Maybe I'll break in a new set of Protoforms there then. I hear in the pits, and I'm curious what others think, that the HPIs fair much better on our grey carpet, and suspect that the protoforms fair better on the black carpet. Given that (if even true) I'm inclined to not tear up my only HPIs and to preserve them for what is hopefully only another couple of months on grey.



ThrottleKing said:


> I haven't driven an r/c car in Mooresville in 26 years back when Danny Crawly had a shop behind Ward's Apparel. Great Times. I may have to break it a Slash for that event.


Same here man. I used to race Stock Straight Axle there as a kid with my 10L. Tiny little oval, but it was fun!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Yeah I suspect he would get the black carpet since they don't make grey anymore. Putting down down old used carpet could be an issue getting the wrinkles out depending on how it was previously stretched and how hard or how much you would have to struggle stretching it if it was to start wrinkling. I've seen it be fine and I have seen it go the other way too. Be a real bummer for Bill to buy the business and then something like that happen.


----------



## RollingChicane

Calling all Slash Racers!!!! We need you on Friday night. We have a relatively new racer along with his daughter that is wanting to run Slash on Friday night. 

PLEASE show up in force so these folks can run. He is watching this forum for replies. If you can run Slash Friday, please confirm!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> I haven't driven an r/c car in Mooresville in 26 years back when Danny Crawly had a shop behind Ward's Apparel. Great Times. I may have to break it a Slash for that event.


 John is one of the owners of Ward's (might be THE owner?). I'm not sure. He owns J&J as well. I took this photo when I met with them. Sounds like the same location?

They are very excited about us having a race there! The hobby shop is really well stocked too. I was impressed. Really nice people. October 8th is going to be fun!


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> Calling all Slash Racers!!!! We need you on Friday night. We have a relatively new racer along with his daughter that is wanting to run Slash on Friday night.
> 
> PLEASE show up in force so these folks can run. He is watching this forum for replies. If you can run Slash Friday, please confirm!


I wasn't going to come to indyrc this week but if this is indeed the case I will grab a slash and head up there to make sure this family gets to run, if class needs to be 4 I can try to make my son come with his as well but he's too young to be marshalling.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> Calling all Slash Racers!!!! We need you on Friday night. We have a relatively new racer along with his daughter that is wanting to run Slash on Friday night.
> 
> PLEASE show up in force so these folks can run. He is watching this forum for replies. If you can run Slash Friday, please confirm!


I'll bring my Slash. Its transponder is in the 1/12th scale, but I'll work something out.


----------



## Crashing J

ThrottleKing said:


> I can only hope if/when Pennington takes over he will update the racing surface with black carpet to be inline or more consistent to other tracks. Possibly enticing out of town racers to come or possibly be regulars.


I wouldn't count on the carpet being replaced anytime soon. This past Saturday I was looking at the timing loop with Bill to see what would be needed to repair any damaged wires and prevent any future issues. Over the course of our conversation I got the feeling that he wasn't in any hurry to replace the carpet.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm looking to buy some tires for my "Outlaw" touring car (TC4). I might buy some tires I can use on my TT-01, such as Tamiya "C" compound slick tires. Other than Jaco Blue tires, are there any cheap/decent pre-mounted tires that come on non-dish style wheels?

----------

I will bring my Slash with me this Friday and will let anyone race it if they want.


----------



## 0010

TEAM PBR said:


> I wasn't going to come to indyrc this week but if this is indeed the case I will grab a slash and head up there to make sure this family gets to run, if class needs to be 4 I can try to make my son come with his as well but he's too young to be marshalling.


Thanks everyone! My daughter will be happy we can both race this weekend!

We had been racing Saturdays, but with the way life is going, Saturdays are tough for us to make. We have only been able to race twice since the first week of June. Fridays are a lot easier for us to get to right now.

She's not quite ready to race in VTA or any of the other regular Friday night classes, except for Slash. So, thanks for bringing them out so she can race!


----------



## davidl

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm looking to buy some tires for my "Outlaw" touring car (TC4). I might buy some tires I can use on my TT-01, such as Tamiya "C" compound slick tires. Other than Jaco Blue tires, are there any cheap/decent pre-mounted tires that come on non-dish style wheels?
> 
> ----------
> 
> I will bring my Slash with me this Friday and will let anyone race it if they want.



Yes Morive RC has a pre-mounted tire that is sometimes used as a spec tire and national level races, similar to the use of JACO blue tires. They are not mounted on "dish" type wheels. See me tomorrow night.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It's a great tire for black carpet but not very good on grey unless there is a lot of bite. It's about the same rubber hardness of the GT tire but belted where the GT tires are not. It's pretty firm.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm looking to buy some tires for my "Outlaw" touring car (TC4). I might buy some tires I can use on my TT-01, such as Tamiya "C" compound slick tires. Other than Jaco Blue tires, are there any cheap/decent pre-mounted tires that come on non-dish style wheels?
> 
> ----------
> 
> I will bring my Slash with me this Friday and will let anyone race it if they want.


Solaris mediums worked well on the gray carpet, and come as remounts on a spoked wheel.


----------



## CPW

Calling all 1/12th scale for tonight! I know there are like 2 of you...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Golden Oldies RC Bombers - GORC Rules*

As some of you might have noticed I have been working on an updated rules package for the Bomber class and over last month have been running my chassis in VTA and now would like to unveil the updated rules, lord help me.

I would request (in order) Myself, Tony Adams, Nick Campbell, Brian Smith and Jason Kaetzel to help police and enforce the rules exactly as presented to insure nobody cheats, plays in the grey area and helps keep this class cheap, even and fair with as much fun and parity as possible.

I have the blue dyed spur gears for sale ($10) or will trade you even for a new one in the package so I can get another 12 then dye them up to sell or trade.

This was a fun class before, hopefully we can get four each week to participate starting by beginning of November.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

CPW said:


> Calling all 1/12th scale for tonight! I know there are like 2 of you...


I'll be there with mine. A year or so ago, there were 10 there one night! Wonder where they all went? Witness protection program?


----------



## Crashing J

Here's Chucky! said:


> As some of you might have noticed I have been working on an updated rules package for the Bomber class and over last month have been running my chassis in VTA and now would like to unveil the updated rules, lord help me.
> 
> I would request (in order) Myself, Tony Adams, Nick Campbell, Brian Smith and Jason Kaetzel to help police and enforce the rules exactly as presented to insure nobody cheats, plays in the grey area and helps keep this class cheap, even and fair with as much fun and parity as possible.
> 
> I have the blue dyed spur gears for sale ($10) or will trade you even for a new one in the package so I can get another 12 then dye them up to sell or trade.
> 
> This was a fun class before, hopefully we can get four each week to participate starting by beginning of November.


What about the carbon fiber factory team tc4? I have one laying around, I might use it for this.


----------



## RollingChicane

Perfect weather for the HRCR on road race at Hobbytown north tomorrow!! 

Hope everyone can make it out!


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Perfect weather for the HRCR on road race at Hobbytown north tomorrow!!
> 
> Hope everyone can make it out!


What time do you plan getting there to setup?


----------



## mesa1232

Crashing J said:


> What time do you plan getting there to setup?


He said this in a earlier message..... "I am planning to arrive at 8:00am to start setting up so anyone that wants to help, feel free to arrive around then." I'll be there probably around same time or hopefully maybe earlier


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crashing J said:


> What about the carbon fiber factory team tc4? I have one laying around, I might use it for this.


Tub chassis only, thanks for pointing out the oversight, I will update rule sheet.

If your interested in selling the FT TC4 let me know I might be interested in it for VTA.

Thanks!


----------



## mesa1232

The race tomorrow if you like some power, bring a extension cord, ill, have a generator


----------



## ThrottleKing

If anyone can get ahold of Bill Pennington tell him to please get ahold of me asap please.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great day on Sunday for the Hobbytown race! Nick was on it for getting the track set up and he did all the sweat/miles to Avon to pick it up and return it to the RC barn. Chris brought his flatbed trailer which was an excellent driver's stand. Many people helped with set up and take down. Volunteer power! We had one weird wind gust that about took out everyone's canopies. Quite a few spectators too. And some discount gift certificates from Hobbytown given to all the participants. That was nice. Next on-road race is October 8th at J&J Hobbies in Mooresville. Hope we have great weather again. 

Here's some of the pictures. More can be found on the Hoosier RC Racers club FB page: https://www.facebook.com/HRCRacers/


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Great day on Sunday for the Hobbytown race! Nick was on it for getting the track set up and he did all the sweat/miles to Avon to pick it up and return it to the RC barn. Chris brought his flatbed trailer which was an excellent driver's stand. Many people helped with set up and take down. Volunteer power! We had one weird wind gust that about took out everyone's canopies. Quite a few spectators too. And some discount gift certificates from Hobbytown given to all the participants. That was nice. Next on-road race is October 8th at J&J Hobbies in Mooresville. Hope we have great weather again.
> 
> Here's some of the pictures. More can be found on the Hoosier RC Racers club FB page: https://www.facebook.com/HRCRacers/


Awww no pictures of the X-Maxx trying to eat a slash :grin2:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I couldn't tell who it was wearing the steelers jerseys but they are my new friends. They can pit with me any time.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had fun parking lot racing on Sunday. Let's make sure to remind people at Indy RC Raceway over the next several weeks about the upcoming Sunday on-road event in October.

Looks like the calendar on the HRCRC website might need to be updated to include the October 8, 2017 event at J & J Hobbies in Mooresville, IN. The on-road flyer IS updated.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


Oh btw Jason, sweet Holden Commodore you got there.

GM was stupid not to continue that as a Buick or something...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jkaetz said:


> Awww no pictures of the X-Maxx trying to eat a slash :grin2:


You can't see the Slash in this photo. It was already eaten. You could actually SMELL rubber when you went around the corners, tires screaming. What a sound!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This Saturday is Off-road at TRAK 36 in Avon. Should be a great day weather wise. Typically, the track needs a little work before races. So, those who can come early with rakes/shovels to work on that. Registration is 11 AM. Racing starts at noon. The parks department asks us to try to be done by 6 PM. Club members race free. Non members are $10 which goes for expenses just like club dues does.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> Oh btw Jason, sweet Holden Commodore you got there.
> 
> GM was stupid not to continue that as a Buick or something...


Thank you and agreed. I wanted to wait for the next generation which essentially became the Chevy SS but when they announced the demise of Pontiac it was now or never. Sadly, Holden closed up shop earlier this year. It's too bad GM doesn't make anything that compares to them. Now if you want a big four door RWD sedan you're looking at Dodge, Cadillac, Benz, BMW, or possibly the Genesis or Kia K900 (Which just makes me think of the 6000SUX from Robocop)


----------



## crispy

jkaetz said:


> Thank you and agreed. I wanted to wait for the next generation which essentially became the Chevy SS but when they announced the demise of Pontiac it was now or never. Sadly, Holden closed up shop earlier this year. It's too bad GM doesn't make anything that compares to them. Now if you want a big four door RWD sedan you're looking at Dodge, Cadillac, Benz, BMW, or possibly the Genesis or Kia K900 (Which just makes me think of the 6000SUX from Robocop)


You forgot one...










My current dream car.


----------



## jkaetz

crispy said:


> You forgot one...
> 
> 
> My current dream car.


Oh yeah, that's the one with the door in the wrong place. :grin2:






They do look good though.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Hoosier RC Racers Sunday Race at Hobbytown*

The Hoosier RC Racers club had our 4th successful event this year on this past Sunday at Hobbytown in Castleton. Thanks again to Bob C. for paving the way for us to use the parking lot and the timing system to host nearly 30 entries across 4 classes. The weather was picture perfect (minus a 30 second wind gust that took its toll on several canopies and even some paint on cars....ouch!) ranging from the 50's in the morning and upper 60's by the end of the day. Couldn't ask for better weather!! So without any further delay, here is your race recap:


*Outlaw*
The Outlaw drivers were throwing around some power in the mandatory tub chassis, shaft drive cars with a NO LIMIT motor rule. These cars were blisteringly fast down the straightaway!! As time ticked by, it was none other than Aaron and his McAllister Hot Rod machine that brought home an easy win over the field driving a nearly flawless race. Brian and Kenny (who I will add had the best paint job of the day!!) rounded out the podium.


*USGT*
These 21.5 powered cars with spec tires managed to throw down the fastest laps of the day across all four classes. Much like our typical indoor racing, the times across the board were very close ranging 0.2 seconds on fast lap in the main from the fastest car to the slowest car. As the race ticked down, I hung on to bring home the win with Jason and Aaron rounding out the podium. At the end of the race the TOTAL average for both racers was only 0.003 apart!! That is close racing.


*VTA*

What an awesome battle we saw in VTA. 6 of the 8 Amain drivers were within 0.2 seconds of each other on fast lap but it was Brian who threw down the fastest lap of the main with his TC3. Aaron was the second fastest lap with his TC4 only 0.1 seconds off Brian's fast lap. These 20 year old design chassis put the hurting on all the belt drive modern day machines that raced against them. Unfortunately, the massive wind gust blew Aaron off the driver stand in an effort to try and save his canopy so he was unable to finish. Back to the racing however...... As time ticked by, Gary was out in the lead and had been at the helm for the majority of the entire race. As Gary took consistent and safe laps, Brian was hanging it all out (throwing down his fast lap on lap 20!) and was eating into Gary's lead each lap. With one lap to go, Brian caught Gary and pulled off a pass with less than 1/2 lap to go. The final order was Brian, Gary and AJ. Great racing boys!

*Slash*
Something weird happened to the Slash of Jason K. Some how a little blue pill must have gotten mixed in with the ESC because his Slash was GIGANTIC! As a crowd of people gathered to gawk as Jason's Slash, he fessed up and explained that it was actually a Traxxas X-maxx posing as a Slash. Yep, that is right, the #3 qualifier was actually and legitimately Jason has his 8" diameter wheel, 40 lb monster machine that actually handled the course insanely well!! Not be be intimidated, Mike J and Gary qualified ahead of Jason and would not give up their track position despite a size disadvantage (or advantage :grin2 Mike took TQ honors but it was Gary who wanted revenge for the last lap pass in VTA and drove a killer race to take the top finishing spot with Mike in the #2 spot and Jason bring home the impressive X-Maxx in the #3 spot.

Awesome day of racing and thanks again to Bob C and Hobbytown!!

Mark your calendars now for October 8th at J&J Hobbies in Mooresville. Same RC time, same RC channel.... 

See you all at the races!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> You forgot one...
> 
> My current dream car.


Isn't that the new KIA? Purdy.


Can't race tonight. BHS Football Game/Band. Dad duty.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Big news from Doug today at Indy RC:


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Big news from Doug today at Indy RC:


Dang it! I'm supposed to be out of town that weekend. :crying:

Also can't be there tonight. Rare opportunity with a babysitter for date night > Have fun dudes!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Is that really the way you wanted to phrase that? :lurk5:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is that really the way you wanted to phrase that? :lurk5:


I was kinda thinking that same thing when I read it. lol I guess if it's ok


----------



## microed

CPW said:


> Also can't be there tonight. Rare opportunity with a babysitter for date night > Have fun dudes!


Does your wife know? :surprise:


----------



## RollingChicane

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is that really the way you wanted to phrase that?





ThrottleKing said:


> Milton Fox Racing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really the way you wanted to phrase that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda thinking that same thing when I read it. lol I guess if it's ok
Click to expand...




microed said:


> CPW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also can't be there tonight. Rare opportunity with a babysitter for date night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> Does your wife know?
Click to expand...

Hilarious!!


----------



## CPW

ROFL!

Yup. Could have worded that one better. <facepalm>


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I still remember my baby-sitter... The woman by which all others were judged moving forward. ???


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

Turnout was light but still enough for two heats of VTA and two heats of USGT. 

*Track Layout*
Due to the back wall loop malfunctioning, we were using a temporary timing loop off the right wall. This set up a track layout not usually seen on Friday nights with a full strait in front of the drivers stand and a section of chicanery coming off the back wall. It was deceptive because the first two turns of the infield were fairly wide but narrowed quickly at the end before dumping you back out into the half track sweep. It was fun to drive and though it didn't use all the track made for some great racing. I made more than one pass through the chicane if someone had taken it just slightly too wide. 4 out of 5 stars.

*USGT*
Four drivers were laying down lap times under 6 seconds all night, Steve Martin, David Lee, Nick Campbell, and myself. David Lee managed to get the TQ spot followed closely by Nick, myself, and Steve. The track proved to be too much for a couple racers leaving Mr. "I'm in second" doing his best indycar impression after catching a corner marker and flying his car into the wall under the driver's stand. Up front Nick and David had tangled giving me a chance to take the lead. Eventually I would take a corner too short and allow David to catch up. The last part of the race saw me doing my best to stay in front of a speedy Steve Martin and make up ground on David. The final buzzer sounded and I found myself in first with Steve in second and David third. Fast laps for the top three cars were all in the 6.7 second range.

*VTA*
VTA saw the return of some regulars and a relatively new Friday night racer, Scott Ooten. In the B main Tad and Mike Monday managed to hold off the other racers to claim their spots in the VTA A-Main. As Aaron "I'm in second" Johnson hadn't made the A-Main cut he suggested we follow the VTA rules and run the main backward. After some discussion and determination that this track could indeed be run backward we flipped a coin..... Well what do you know, backward it is.... Some bricks switched to the other side of the rails and a few practice laps later we lined up with Me taking the TQ spot, Nick in second, and Steve in third. The start tone sounded and we were off, counterclockwise. Do you know how weird it is to turn left after turning right all evening? In any event we all managed to fight our muscle memory and make the first few laps interesting. Nick was hot on my bumper for the first few laps until he took the high speed corner too short and sent his VTA car flying through the air. All I heard was a big crash but it gave me some much needed breathing room while Nick commenced repairs. Steve and Bryce were doing their best to track me down but I believe they also ran into some corner issues giving me a few laps to spare. Given the lead I decided it was best to take things slow and steady. Even then a couple corners were close calls. Bryce managed to get by Steve and Nick made a return to the track late in the race. At one point he even managed to pass me after my attempts to hold him up ended with a near perfect PIT maneuver by Nick. At the final buzzer the running order was Me in first, Bryce in second, and Nick in third as the only three cars of the six car main to still be running. Whew! Nick did set the fast lap of the backward race with a 7.3 to my 7.6. I may have been sandbagging a little.

Entertaining racing but I for one will not be voting to run in reverse again.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good article on Eurotrucks: http://www.thercracer.com/2017/09/tamiya-tt01e-euro-semi-truck-tuning.html?m=0


----------



## cwoods34

cwoods34 said:


> My uber-dialed T4 roller is for sale. Comes with tons of parts. It's basially a T4'13 that has been thoroughly upgraded.
> 
> Spares of everything..... quite a bit still NIP.
> 
> Has both aluminum chassis, alu+ti screws, numerous other upgrades, etc.
> 
> National VTA Champion, Mod TC A-mains, etc.
> 
> If it's in the pic, you get it.
> 
> *$200 CASH *delivered to Indy RC Racway.
> 
> I also have an ORCA VXX ESC+program box+USB link (120amp BAMF) that can be yours for the low price of $50.
> 
> Text me at 317 nine nine seven 4793 if you are interested. I will probably miss a PM on this website. Buy today, delivered tomorrow.


Car has not sold yet. Multiple people backing out. Apparently they don't want to go fast. Dropping the price to move it.

TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS CASH = DELIVERED TO INDY RC ON FRIDAY.

You give me $200, I give you everything in the pictures previously posted.

Also still have the ORCA ESC setup. $50 anyone?

I don't respond to Hobbytalk messages. Text me at 3-1-7 nine nine seven 4-7-9-3 or call and leave a message.

I'd really prefer a local buy this!


----------



## RollingChicane

cwoods34 said:


> cwoods34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My uber-dialed T4 roller is for sale. Comes with tons of parts. It's basially a T4'13 that has been thoroughly upgraded.
> 
> Spares of everything..... quite a bit still NIP.
> 
> Has both aluminum chassis, alu+ti screws, numerous other upgrades, etc.
> 
> National VTA Champion, Mod TC A-mains, etc.
> 
> If it's in the pic, you get it.
> 
> *$200 CASH *delivered to Indy RC Racway.
> 
> I also have an ORCA VXX ESC+program box+USB link (120amp BAMF) that can be yours for the low price of $50.
> 
> Text me at 317 nine nine seven 4793 if you are interested. I will probably miss a PM on this website. Buy today, delivered tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Car has not sold yet. Multiple people backing out. Apparently they don't want to go fast. Dropping the price to move it.
> 
> TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS CASH = DELIVERED TO INDY RC ON FRIDAY.
> 
> You give me $200, I give you everything in the pictures previously posted.
> 
> Also still have the ORCA ESC setup. $50 anyone?
> 
> I don't respond to Hobbytalk messages. Text me at 3-1-7 nine nine seven 4-7-9-3 or call and leave a message.
> 
> I'd really prefer a local buy this!
Click to expand...

That is an incredible deal!! Somebody is going to be super happy...


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Car has not sold yet. Multiple people backing out. Apparently they don't want to go fast. Dropping the price to move it.
> 
> TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS CASH = DELIVERED TO INDY RC ON FRIDAY.
> 
> You give me $200, I give you everything in the pictures previously posted.
> 
> Also still have the ORCA ESC setup. $50 anyone?
> 
> I don't respond to Hobbytalk messages. Text me at 3-1-7 nine nine seven 4-7-9-3 or call and leave a message.
> 
> I'd really prefer a local buy this!


How has someone not dove on this thing yet. its almost a good enough deal to force me to come out of retirement.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Do it!


----------



## cwoods34

RollingChicane said:


> That is an incredible deal!! Somebody is going to be super happy...


I'd really hate to send it off to the _RC Tech For Sale thread_........


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Off to USVTA Southern NATS tomorrow in Murfreesboro, TN near Nashville. It is at the new Apex RC Speedway. So, no Friday night racing for me at Indy RC. I've had to cancel going to the Southern Nats at the last minute the last two times I went. Looks like that won't happen this year finally. 

Will I win anything? Nope. But I think its fun to be in the same place with a bunch of people who get why we all enjoy this so much. And, I enjoy helping to pay for everyone else's trophies (kidding).

Looks like a bunch of our Indy guys are already there and some Fort Wayners: APEX Raceway and Hobbies :: Practice Sessions for September 2017 :: LiveRC


----------



## crispy

Scott, 

If you could, take some pictures of the facilities along with the track. You know, the pit area and drivers stand and such. I'd like to see it.

I liked going to those big races, but I hated getting stuck in the "auxiliary" pit area with no table space and no stool to sit on. So I never went back.


----------



## davidl

CPW - hope you can make it this Friday night with your 1/12. There has been some interest from a few others.


----------



## CPW

davidl said:


> CPW - hope you can make it this Friday night with your 1/12. There has been some interest from a few others.


Gah! I wish I could! My wife has a "work thing." (Retribution for the babysitter incident? Lol!)

Keep the 1/12th scale interest going though. I'll be back ASAP. And... Plans changed so I can make Doug's retirement day.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Scott,
> 
> If you could, take some pictures of the facilities along with the track. You know, the pit area and drivers stand and such. I'd like to see it.
> 
> I liked going to those big races, but I hated getting stuck in the "auxiliary" pit area with no table space and no stool to sit on. So I never went back.


Sure, glad to. Here's one picture of the new track. But I'll also get pics of surroundings. Myron wants me to write an article about the event like I did a few years ago. He's hoping RC Car Action will publish it again. 
https://www.rccaraction.com/all-american-muscle-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

cwoods34 said:


> I'd really hate to send it off to the _RC Tech For Sale thread_........


I dont keep up with the actual sales thread transactions, but we do get alot of non member (or maybe they are unsigned in members) who browse HobbyTalk on a regular basis througout the day - including alot in the various for sale sections.

:cheers2:


----------



## jkaetz

I'm going to put my Futaba 3PM 2.4GHz transmitter and three R603FF receivers up on ebay this weekend.

For local people:
Transmitter: $60 with lipo battery and AA battery tray
Receivers: $45 each

If anyone needs a transponder, there are four two wire transponders on ebay all ending Sunday around 10:00 PM. With that many the prices might be lower than usual.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had a really fun weekend at the USVTA Southern Nationals at the new Apex RC Raceway. www.ApexRaceway.com

The new facility is going to be amazing! Its already pretty dang cool. They literally were working on it right up until the time we started the event. They are done with the on-road track and starting an indoor carpet off-road track next. (Photos of both track in the link).

The only downside for racers was the heat inside mid afternoon. Their facilities are on the second floor of a pre-engineered metal building warehouse. It is poorly insulated and they didn't have the airconditioning working properly yet. So, we all sweated a bunch, but we survived. 

Crispy, you asked me to take pictures of all the pit areas. The pit area is more than needed believe it or not. At least for our event. It was much better for us out of towners than the back rooms at Thunder RC. There are also several seperate rooms to pit in too that were probably offices for the previous tenant. 

Flickr photo link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157687080866344/with/37308963821/

Best in Show Concours winning paint was gorgeous! (RWB Corvette below)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

More photos and videos here from the USVTA 2017 Southern Nationals: Hutchinson, Combs, Sanchez, Lyons, Anderson, Wise and Williams won USVTA Southern Nationals at new Apex RC Raceway [VIDEO] :: LiveRC.com - R/C Car News, Pictures, Videos, and More


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I can't race this Friday. Homecoming game at BHS. 

Don't forget, October 8th the Hoosier RC Racers have added another on-road race as Nick described earlier. The guys at J&J are pumped and looking forward to it. And, we will have the Hobbytown timing system again as well. Its part of our agreement with them for the season, so that makes it easy. John Ward with J&J said that most of the area businesses are closed on Sunday, so there should be plenty of parking. He is planning on having enough (4) 4-Tec cars to put together a race with that new offering from Traxxas. So if any of you have a Traxxas 4-Tec, bring them out!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wanted to say thanks to all the Indy RC Raceway regular drivers who helped me out this past weekend at the Southern Nationals

Nick C - for the race entries
Scott B - for letting me tag along/running his spare USGT TC6
John S - for the Maclan 21.5 motor I ran in USGT
Steve M - for the transponder I ran in USGT
Capt. Jack - for the motor/battery I ran in VTA
Jeremiah - for the setup advice.

I should also thank everyone who races VTA here in Indy. All of the heads-up Le Mans style starts that we do every single race helped me avoid most of the carnage on the first lap of the B-main.

----------

This is the 2nd time I've raced my TC3 at a big event on a black carpet track. Other than using SXT instead of Paragon (event traction rules), the only initial change I made to my Indy RC Raceway setup was to glue the outside edge of my front tires to keep my car from having to much front traction. Eventually I made a roll center change to improve my handling and used a larger pinion to account for the larger track. I did also run a newer motor & battery which did improve my lap times primarily because my regular battery/motor have seen a lot of racing. But I think if I had made my setup changes sooner in the event, my laps time would have also improved.

Thankfully I had no bad luck with my VTA car. Unfortunately all of my bad luck was in the TC6/USGT car. I only completed 1 race out of 4 qualifiers and the main. I lost the screw holding the steering knuckle in 2 qualifiers & the top screw holding the steering rack in a qualifier and the main. It was a shame because when all of the parts were on the car, it was a joy to drive.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

More pictures from Kent Ball of the 2017 USVTA Southern Nationals:

https://www.facebook.com/kentball/media_set?set=a.10210345015485706.1073741845.1351749389&type=1&l=f57c8e2772


----------



## Crashing J

In case you haven't seen this already;

PROTOform | RC Bodies & Accessories


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> In case you haven't seen this already;
> 
> PROTOform | RC Bodies & Accessories



I think a tear just ran down my cheek....!!!


----------



## jkaetz

Aww come on, who doesn't like burning their eyes and gluing their fingers together?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In case someone is just casually browsing this forum (like me)...

Protoform is going to sell pre-mounted VTA tires (on Protoform black or white 8-spoke wheels). The following is a link to their current line-up of VTA products:

Vintage Trans Am: PROTOform | RC Bodies & Accessories

----------

- I got to see the new Protoform VTA wheels. The Protoform VTA white wheels are a brighter white when compared to the HPI VTA wheels. Both company's VTA wheels are made from nylon, so you should be able to use acetone to remove the tires if you want to reuse the wheel.

- As far as local availability, Hobbytown North had a few sets of Protoform 26mm front VTA tires as of last Thursday. Indy RC Raceway had at least 1 set of Protoform 31mm rear VTA tires as of last Thursday. I'm not sure if either store has the new Protoform wheels at this time.

- Here is a bit of good news concerning the wheels/tires. You can mount the new Protoform tires on the HPI wheels without any issues. Or if you still have HPI tires, you will have no issues mounting them on the Protoform wheels (which I've already done).

- The Protoform '68 Mustang looked like it performed well on the track. It had big wheel arches in the rear, so there shouldn't be any issues with rear tire rub (which was an issue with the HPI '65/'66 Mustangs).

- Ever bought the wrong SXT Traction Compound? I have. Well good news, SXT is now putting a colored circular label on the top of the screw lid on their bottles. There are now 2 versions of the SXT 3.0 compound. The red lid is the maximum traction (same as the old SXT 3.0 without a colored label). There is now a SXT 3.0 Lite version that comes with a white label on top. The other versions of their traction compound also appear to be colored coded. Here is a basic explaination of the SXT versions...
SXT 3.0 Max - use indoors on gray carpet
SXT 3.0 Lite - use indoors on black carpet
SXT 2.0 - use outdoors when racing rubber tire on asphalt
SXT 1.0 - use to clean tires
Here is a link to a page describing the SXT products (needs to be updated) *- SXTRacing.com - Got Grip?

- *I'm not sure if Paragon Ground Effects traction compound (black can) has been discountinued or if Tower Hobbies or their distributors no longer carry it. I don't recall seeing any cans on the shelf at the local hobby stores. I have been using the black can Paragon on my VTA tires for years at Indy RC, with good results.


----------



## CPW

Where were you guys a few days ago when I was glueing PF tires on HPI rims? Totally burnt my eyes, glued two fingers together, and glued a tire to my workbench! lol, kidding. I mean, I did glue up some new PFs. Which feel like much harder rubber, fwiw.

This worked a few weeks ago, so, once again... Calling all 1/12th scale for tomorrow!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New F1 from Tamiya too...










Tamiya to release 3 new kits this weekend


----------



## BadSign

Hobbytown south has a pair of hpi vta front tires left, as well.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Gonna try to make it up tomorrow for some 1/12 scale or Euro truck!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just stopped by Hobbytown North today and they had several sets of Protoform VTA 26mm fronts and Protoform VTA 31mm rears. 

They also had signs around the store announcing that the Hobbytown North store will be moving from their current location in a few months. The specific date they will be at their new locations is 11/6/2017. The new location will be at:

8315 Center Run Drive.
Indianapolis, IN (Castleton, IN).

For those familiar with the Castleton shopping area, the new location will be located in the same strip mall as the Hooters in Castleton (just north of 82nd St).


----------



## 0010

*Slash Racing this Friday?*

Hey guys, I'm going to bring Ashley with me again, so if you guys want to race slash this Friday, she will have one to race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like a fun Friday. Has there been enough Eurotrucks to race at Indy RC the last couple of Fridays? Hope so for Dano. 

More Indy RC News: Bill Pennington had me change the website. Starting this Monday, Indy RC is open at noon and the track is open for on-road practice time!

9/30/17 Update: Track is open for practice 12 - 5 PM. The drone racers come in to take over the track and the air above it at 6 PM.


----------



## jkaetz

0010 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to bring Ashley with me again, so if you guys want to race slash this Friday, she will have one to race.


I can make another appearance with my "slash". :grin2:



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sounds like a fun Friday. Has there been enough Eurotrucks to race at Indy RC the last couple of Fridays? Hope so for Dano.


There has not. Last week we ran two heats of VTA.


----------



## RollingChicane

I still have the brand spanking new Venom Pro Duo charger if anyone is needing a new, good charger. 

Price drop to $50!


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I still have the brand spanking new Venom Pro Duo charger if anyone is needing a new, good charger.
> 
> Price drop to $50!


Sold already!! That was quick.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

What a difference a week makes.....Last week we had a whopping total of 8 cars show up, all for VTA. This week, everyone must have been needing to do something fun and 36 entries showed up across 5 classes!

Track Layout
I must admit.... I was not a fan. The overall layout was OK but for some non-purposed reason, there was a death funnel at the end of the straight in front of the driver stand. The 7' straight narrowed to about 24" wide...but wait, there is more....the yellow discs bordered the death funnel and doubled as ramps for many cars through out the night! The plus side was that there were some spectacular wrecks. Hopefully we will get away from the death-funnel pucker points on future layouts. All in all, I'd give the layout 2 out of 5 stars.

*1/12th Scale*
The return of 12th scale foam tire cars is in full swing with 5 drivers helping to put massive grip into the track. David L picked up right where he left off and didn't miss a beat. His corner carver was impressive to watch maneuver every corner with blistering speed. David TQ, set fast lap (5.559 sec) and brought home the win. Chris W ran an impressive race as well and beat out Chuck W and his new VBC chassis. Great to see all you guys back!

*F1*
The F1 cars were out in force last night!! It was awesome to see a good size field of F1 cars and some were sporting great paint jobs! Everyone's cars seemed to be handling really well which put on for a great show. In the end, Chris W. brought home the win over Brock E followed by Scott W. 


*Slash*
Slash was back with a vengence after a several week break. Shawn (Mr. Slashtastic) didn't miss a beat and TQ'd the field and backed it up with a win over Chuck W and Rusty J. Welcome to the podium Chuck and Rusty!! The real show stealer was the Traxxas X-Maxx of Jason's. That thing is stinkin' impressive and despite all belief, handled the tight and tiny course with NO PROBLEMS! It truly looked like a monster truck out there throwing the weight around and doing power wheelies. Awesome Jason, pure awesome!!!

*USGT*
Our fastest rubber tire class of the night boasted a full field. It was a challenge to get these bullets through the death funnel without issues but if you had the.....um.... intestinal fortitude....to go all out through the funnel, you could lay down some awesome lap times. But, miss judge it by a couple inches and you were doing your best Dukes of Hazard impression which claimed many parts throughout the night. I was able to TQ with a clean run over the faster car of David with Jason in hot pursuit. After a long and grueling main, littered with survival techniques, I was able to bring home the win with David in second and Jason (who had the fastest top 20 average of anyone) in third. The entire night, the three of us were only separated by less than 0.1 and 0.05 separating us in the main. 

*VTA*
Battle Roy-al (Imagine an announcer saying that in a really epic voice).... Pretty much every car in the A-main was capable to win with clean driving. John S. TQ'd but found terrible spur luck right at the start and Brian went way wide in the first turn, handing an easy lead over to me on the first lap. I managed to have good luck and stayed out front and mostly trouble free the entire race. The real battle was shaping up for 2 through 5 with an epic battle between Chuck, Tad, Jason and Brian. I need to apologize to all of those guys because as the race was pretty much right down to the last lap or two, I had made my way through their battle, not knowing that they were all on the same lap and for position or I would have just followed. Jason was in second (again, I had no idea he was ahead of them as he found trouble a couple times during the race) and I pulled up beside him on the straight coming into the death funnel and there was no way we could fit through it side by side so I backed off the same time he did. In a panic I jabbed the brakes and hit the disc, sending me into Jason's car and causing a pile up of the entire group of cars. I truly am sorry to each of you guys! Again, had I known there as a battle on the track, I would have followed and not intervened at all. In the end, Chuck made his way to the stripe ahead of Tad, Jason and Brian. That one was on me guys, sorry! You all ran a great race!

That wraps up the recap and hopefully we can have a better track layout and good announcing in the coming weeks to avoid all of that last race cluster! See you all next week!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like I missed an awesome Friday night! 

9/30/17 Update: Per Bill, Indy RC is open Monday now for on-road practice 12 - 5 PM. The Drone Racers come in to take over the track and the air above the track at 6 PM.


----------



## wlpjr2

Drones are scheduled for Oct 16th & 23rd, Nov 20th & 27th, Dec 11th & 18th. All other Mondays will be On Road practice all day, 12 to 10pm!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

wlpjr2 said:


> Drones are scheduled for Oct 16th & 23rd, Nov 20th & 27th, Dec 11th & 18th. All other Mondays will be On Road practice all day, 12 to 10pm!


Awesome news, when the opportunity arises hopefully Pennington Hobbies and RC Raceway will post the schedule for the week or month prior to that week or month on all the social media sites especially hobbytalk which is only one I pay attention to.

Will defiantly be taking advantage of some onroad open practice nights, hopefully more people will do as well.

Great stuff!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> *VTA*
> Battle Roy-al (Imagine an announcer saying that in a really epic voice).... Pretty much every car in the A-main was capable to win with clean driving. John S. TQ'd but found terrible spur luck right at the start and Brian went way wide in the first turn, handing an easy lead over to me on the first lap. I managed to have good luck and stayed out front and mostly trouble free the entire race. The real battle was shaping up for 2 through 5 with an epic battle between Chuck, Tad, Jason and Brian. I need to apologize to all of those guys because as the race was pretty much right down to the last lap or two, I had made my way through their battle, not knowing that they were all on the same lap and for position or I would have just followed. Jason was in second (again, I had no idea he was ahead of them as he found trouble a couple times during the race) and I pulled up beside him on the straight coming into the death funnel and there was no way we could fit through it side by side so I backed off the same time he did. In a panic I jabbed the brakes and hit the disc, sending me into Jason's car and causing a pile up of the entire group of cars. I truly am sorry to each of you guys! Again, had I known there as a battle on the track, I would have followed and not intervened at all. In the end, Chuck made his way to the stripe ahead of Tad, Jason and Brian. That one was on me guys, sorry! You all ran a great race!


Congrats again to Chuck on his first podium appearance. You were driving like a machine to hold me and Brian back and then staying close enough to pounce when we ran into trouble. I had a blast going from dead last in the B-Main (A couple mechanical issues resulting in breaking out the backup car) to 2nd place in the A-Main for a few laps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

More changes at Indy RC starting Monday! Doug and Bill asked me to get this information out to everyone. Good things!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

And this!


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Sorry I didn't make it Friday, looks like there was a good 1/12 scale group. Hopefully this Friday. Also, I was told the Euro trucks didn't really make it as a class. Are there any left wanting to run? If not, mine will be put up for sale. Thanks guys and hope to see you all this Friday!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tonight is fantastic I have had the track to myself since 4:00 when I got here. Probably going to need more guys show up to keep our practice night.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Tonight is fantastic I have had the track to myself since 4:00 when I got here. Probably going to need more guys show up to keep our practice night.



I say we pick a date several weeks out and show up with a good group for testing and tuning. I'd love for you to be available to help anyone with setup questions. 

Anyone who wants help could let others drive their car and maybe even drive other folk's cars to see how somebody else's car handles for reference. 

I'd be willing to take a half day off work for a fun day of testing and tuning. 

Thoughts?!?


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Tonight is fantastic I have had the track to myself since 4:00 when I got here. Probably going to need more guys show up to keep our practice night.


I plan on being there next Monday for the better part of the day.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> I plan on being there next Monday for the better part of the day.


I might be able to join this party in the early afternoon. Have the day off for other reasons.


----------



## RollingChicane

We will post an update on the HRCR event planned for Sunday in the next few days.


----------



## BadSign

I plan on shaking my new VTA car down on Monday, it's fall break for me.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Traxxas 4Tec 2.0 VTA Racer*



ThrottleKing said:


> Tonight is fantastic I have had the track to myself since 4:00 when I got here. Probably going to need more guys show up to keep our practice night.


I plan to get get there from time to to time dust off some old stuff I'd never put on track to race but I would assume practice nights would be notoriously slow which can give the people who work at the track a welcome break from being busy running the shop and race programs. Hopefully the date will stick and six to a dozen people show up off and on to keep the on-road practice night on Monday in place.

I Hope to be there this Monday to shakedown the Traxxas 4Tec 2.0 I am making in to a VTA racer. I have been running a TC4 for last two months and it's gratifying to take a cheap RTR or old vintage chassis and do well to let newbies and others know it does not take a higher end car to make the podium and even win in the VTA class even though the high end cars are frigg'n awesome! 

Hope to be there Friday but not looking likely other than to pick up some product.

:grin2:


----------



## CPW

Can't make it this Friday, babysitting my sister's infant twins.

I should be at the Sunday Mooresville race with my two nephews for Slash and VTA. Hopefully they get a big kick out of it.

And I'm looking forward to an extended test and tune session on a Monday, just not sure when yet. I'm glad that is an option now. It's really hard to make any significant tuning progress on Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> I Hope to be there this Monday to shakedown the Traxxas 4Tec 2.0 I am making in to a VTA racer. I have been running a TC4 for last two months and it's gratifying to take a cheap RTR or old vintage chassis and do well to let newbies and others know it does not take a higher end car to make the podium and even win in the VTA class even though the high end cars are frigg'n awesome!
> :grin2:


If all goes as planned, the Traxxas 4Tec 2.0 will be a class at Sunday's HRCR race at J & J Hobbies. The J & J guys said they thought there would be four or more to make a class. I'd like to see that. The 4Tec 2.0 could be a box stock on-road class and help get newbies in just like the Slash has done countless times all over the U.S. for off-road. I think the main performance issue I've heard about is tires on the stock version. Not much grip. Apparently they were formulated to last on concrete. 

I can still remember going to Planet RC the first time (before the Traxxas Slash was available) to learn about RC racing. My son Kyle wanted a Traxxas Rustler. I knew that wasn't being run as a class and the people at Planet RC advised us not to buy one. So, I asked what was a good class to get into? They suggested stadium trucks. OK, but then I found out we had to buy a chassis, motor, speed control, body, tires, wheels and batteries all separately and make our own truck. That was mind blowing to me at the time and I just about told Kyle to forget it. That is too hard for new people to put together just to try a hobby, especially if they aren't very mechanical or don't have tools. That's why I think a "box stock" class is a great idea. 

I know there's other RTRs out there, probably better ones, but Traxxas does phenomenal marketing and every hobby shop has their products in stock. And they have great customer service. You can buy clear bodies now too. So, they don't all have to look alike. And the new Mustang body is out and there should be future choices as well.


----------



## CPW

This Sunday at J&J, I'll have my two nephews, 10 and 13, and my one Slash. If by chance anyone has an extra one they could run, I'd certainly make sure anything possibly broken was fixed etc. They'd have a blast racing each other! If not, no worries, we can share. Thanks!


----------



## mesa1232

CPW said:


> This Sunday at J&J, I'll have my two nephews, 10 and 13, and my one Slash. If by chance anyone has an extra one they could run, I'd certainly make sure anything possibly broken was fixed etc. They'd have a blast racing each other! If not, no worries, we can share. Thanks!


The club has a slash we'll bring so he can drive it Sunday


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mesa1232 said:


> The club has a slash we'll bring so he can drive it Sunday


That Slash was donated by Mike Dell if any of you remember him. Mike used to be a regular for a couple of years of on-road racing. He always had Red, White & Blue vehicles. Now, he's into shooting sports along with all of his money he said. 

WeatherBug is showing a 30% chance of rain Sunday. So, let's hope it stays that way. Nobody wash your car on Saturday! Doing that will guarantee it rains on Sunday! 

Don't forget we are raffling off this "like new" Traxxas Bandit that was donated to the club. Hoosier RC Racers club members can buy tickets at the event. Still deciding how much the tickets will be. We will give it away at our first indoor meeting of the year.


----------



## RollingChicane

Weather forecast is a GO for racing tomorrow!!

I'll arrive about 8:00am to set up so feel free to join if you want to help set up. Weather should be fantastic and J&J hobbies is excited to host us with a few potential surprises for Racers!!

Make plans now to be there!!!


----------



## mesa1232

RollingChicane said:


> Weather forecast is a GO for racing tomorrow!!
> 
> I'll arrive about 8:00am to set up so feel free to join if you want to help set up. Weather should be fantastic and J&J hobbies is excited to host us with a few potential surprises for Racers!!
> 
> Make plans now to be there!!!


I'll be there around same time with the trailer.


----------



## jkaetz

*Friday Night Recap*

Once again a Friday has come and gone along with some RC racing. Attendance was light but still enough for two heats of VTA, one USGT, and one Slash. There was also something odd as a few of the pit tables had been pulled away from the wall. What could this something be? For the untrained eye it looked like rolled up carpet. I guess we'll just have to see.

*Track layout*
The track was relatively simple with a full half moon loop and a left right left inner section. Despite its simplicity it was fun to drive without any serious problem areas. 3 stars of 5 from me.

*USGT*
We started the night with three USGT drivers but gained a fourth after the first heat. Tad had a fast car and took the first heat while Shawn and I tried our best to put two cars on the same racing line. At the end of heat one Tad was way out in front and I squeezed by Shawn to take the second place spot by .081 seconds. In heat two I was able to hold Tad back but an upside down moment kept me from taking the TQ. When the main started I was hot on Tad's bumper just looking for an opening. After a few close calls he eventually left enough space and I was off. A bobble about half way through allowed Tad to catch back up but didn't give him enough to take the lead. After 8 minutes the final running order was Me, Tad, and Shawn.

*Slash*
The slash drivers were out and ready to race tonight. After two heats slash master Shawn took the TQ spot with John Steger and Brian Smith close behind. The start buzzer sounded and the carnage began. Shawn drove his slash around the track with the same precision he drives the GTR around a road course. John and Brian had a battle going for 2nd place while the two Jacksons, Mike and Rusty, battled it out for 4th and 5th. Five minutes of converting electricity into heat and kinetic energy later Shawn held his ground as the king of Slash taking the top spot. Brian took 2nd managing to get around John who finished in third. Honorable mention to Rusty Jackson taking the forth place spot away from Mike Jackson by only 2.7 seconds.

*VTA*
All the VTA drivers had their game faces on tonight. John Steger set a fast lap of 7.2 in the first heat of the night while the next fastest driver only managed a 7.3. Not to be outdone I managed to be slightly more consistent in the qualifiers to get the TQ for the main. Ed, Shawn, and Tad also threw their hats into the mix by keeping it very close. Even the B-main drivers were pushing the limits, Charlie Wyckoff and Shawn managed to show they really wanted to be in the A-Main taking the top two spots with Scott Ooten close behind them in his heavyweight TC4. We lined up and started the A-main with Me, John, and Ed leading the pack. John really gave me no quarter staying right on my bumper and pushing me around the track at times. He didn't quite have enough to get past but was there to pounce when I took a corner too short and sent the car barrel rolling into the wall. He wasted no time putting some distance between us while I got myself back into shape. Meanwhile Ed, Tad, and Shawn were having an outstanding battle with no more than a second between all three cars. This was a problem for me as I needed to get by them to track down John. With some fantastic driving and great sportsmanship I did get through their pack without slowing anyone down and set my sights on John who was now about two turns ahead of me. With only one minute left I found myself within striking distance of John's Awesomatix but he was not about to take a wide corner and give me an opening. I did my best intimidator impression and with under 30 seconds to go managed to get by only to crash right into some lapped traffic. That was enough to give John a safe lead for the last few laps. Final order was John, Me, and Ed. Many apologies to the car I crashed into and congrats to John for driving the wheels off of the Awesomatix to keep me in second. 

That's it, another one in the books. Great racing everyone!


----------



## ThrottleKing

*New WRC LM16*

I,m selling a new unbuilt kit that includes new tires. I’m also including an unpainted body. $280 shipped in the 48


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The latest from Doug. He asked me if I would put this in the forum. He is trying to clear out his inventory to make room for Bill's inventory:


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The latest from Doug. He asked me if I would put this in the forum. He is trying to clear out his inventory to make room for Bill's inventory:


I decided to jump on 40%. I mostly got small parts, a couple of bodies, and a couple batteries. The real score though was a 24k 17.5 motor. Now maybe davidl will kick my ass just slightly less in 12th scale. ?

There were 3ish more 21.5 24k's left, for you usgt/outlaw dudes.


----------



## microed

*Hey Jakaetz, you left your paint in my pit area earlier today. I took it upstairs to Doug, although it might be short a can or two. I figured that is the least you can do so word doesn't get back to your wife about all the paint you purchased. I also managed to get a legitimate 7.2 second lap after you left with my TC3.
*:grin2:
Attendance was good for on road practice today. At one point, I think were around 10 people there.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> *Hey Jakaetz, you left your paint in my pit area earlier today. I took it upstairs to Doug, although it might be short a can or two. I figured that is the least you can do so word doesn't get back to your wife about all the paint you purchased. I also managed to get a legitimate 7.2 second lap after you left with my TC3.
> *:grin2:
> Attendance was good for on road practice today. At one point, I think were around 10 people there.


 Thanks Ed! I remembered the paint after dinner and called to see if anyone grabbed it. Doug said the had it so I'll still be able to paint my bodies. 

You were screaming around the track to get a 7.2. My fast lap for the main was 7.39 and John's was a 7.43 and you were a 7.62. You're ready for next Sunday that's for sure.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I few photos from Sunday's Hoosier RC Racers/J & J Hobbies race. I'll try to post more. It was a lot of fun. I think Nick said we had 58 entries!


----------



## BadSign

Thanks to Ed for helping me tune in my old Novak Boss motor. Got down to a 7.6 last night. Back at it again today!


----------



## ThrottleKing

F1 and buggy guys. I’m selling the last of my Trinity stuff. I have 2 White Carbon 4000HV shorty packs. They use 5mm bullets. Gone, no longer available.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone up for 17.5 or 21.5TC Friday?


----------



## jtsbell

Has the BLACK CARPET been laid down yet?


----------



## jkaetz

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone up for 17.5 or 21.5TC Friday?


I have the 17.5 in the car now. The driver still needs a few mods to be competitive with it but I'll send it around the track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jtsbell said:


> Has the BLACK CARPET been laid down yet?


It appears to be a roll of grey, my eyes could be playing tricks on me though as I am getting old. Lol!

Monday practice had a great crowd, must have been 8 to 10 people there, awesome!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Traxxas 4-Tec VTA FYI*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> If all goes as planned, the Traxxas 4Tec 2.0 will be a class at Sunday's HRCR race at J & J Hobbies. The J & J guys said they thought there would be four or more to make a class. I'd like to see that. The 4Tec 2.0 could be a box stock on-road class and help get newbies in just like the Slash has done countless times all over the U.S. for off-road. I think the main performance issue I've heard about is tires on the stock version. Not much grip. Apparently they were formulated to last on concrete.
> 
> I can still remember going to Planet RC the first time (before the Traxxas Slash was available) to learn about RC racing. My son Kyle wanted a Traxxas Rustler. I knew that wasn't being run as a class and the people at Planet RC advised us not to buy one. So, I asked what was a good class to get into? They suggested stadium trucks. OK, but then I found out we had to buy a chassis, motor, speed control, body, tires, wheels and batteries all separately and make our own truck. That was mind blowing to me at the time and I just about told Kyle to forget it. That is too hard for new people to put together just to try a hobby, especially if they aren't very mechanical or don't have tools. That's why I think a "box stock" class is a great idea.
> 
> I know there's other RTRs out there, probably better ones, but Traxxas does phenomenal marketing and every hobby shop has their products in stock. And they have great customer service. You can buy clear bodies now too. So, they don't all have to look alike. And the new Mustang body is out and there should be future choices as well.


Weight and gearing options are the biggest issue with the 4-Tec.

I stripped everything out of it getting it down to just the chassis, installed what I normally run in VTA and the chassis alone was sitting on scale without a body at 1474g. After a lipo swap, changing the big bore shock to a set of Tamiya M series shocks and replacing the provided heavy servo saver with a kimbrough I got the chassis down to 1430g. Without shaving and drilling holes in chassis this is as light as it will get without a body. I intend to run it in VTA as soon as the 55 tooth Spurs arrive, right now with a stock 70 tooth spur on it the lowest fdr I can get to is 5.25 using 28 tooth pinion.

I do not know what kind of hop ups or support Traxxas or any aftermarket companies intend to do for the 4-Tec but this car would be very, very good with some lighter upgrades and a wider range of spur gears.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Grey VS Black*

The push for black carpet is understandable but my two cents is I don't think it really matters as long as it's taken care of, clean and smooth. Everyone has to deal with the same issues of not enough or too much traction (what are those expensive setup stations and scales for anyway?) and with the likes of many tracks biting the dust over the years (especially over the last two) I'm just thankful after this Sunday Pennington's Hobbies and RC (not sure what official name is yet) will continue the legacy of Indy Slots / Indy RC.


----------



## jtsbell

The reason I ask about the BLACK CARPET is that Bill picked up the old black from Windy City a week ago last Tuesday or that is what they told me.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

jtsbell said:


> The reason I ask about the BLACK CARPET is that Bill picked up the old black from Windy City a week ago last Tuesday or that is what they told me.


Sweet and all good either way, does a tech table and inspector come with it?

:smile2:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*I want that! Tamiya Rally Beetle*

https://www.tamiyausa.com/items/rad...s-cars-36350/rc-volkswagen-beetle-rally-58650

:grin2:


----------



## crispy

I was there yesterday buying some stuff at 40% off. JW, I finally got a setup station. Don't know how to use it though...

Carpet is still rolled up behind the tables. Doug said it won't go down until after the 15th for sure. He's still got to get his stuff out of there.

I also traded in that Slash Chuck and got a 4tec myself. Don't know if I'm going to go to all that trouble to prove a point. I wouldn't mind setting it up for the outlaw class though. Going to wait and see if the rules on that stays the same.

FWIW, my body has finally started adjusting to my new work schedule (getting up at 5am every day) so I plan on picking back up at some point. Not this Friday though. Going to be there for Sunday's big bash though. I owe it to Doug to see him off.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The 4Tec class on sunday had a good turnout. But most of them were running brushless versions. They had too much power to weight for the tires they were running. The brushed version has a softer rubber tire one racer told me? The brushless versions are marketed for speed. That's great in a straight line, but practical for a box stock class. It may be that Traxxas comes out with a softer, better grip stock tire in the future. Here's a video of the 4Tec 2.0 cars running Sunday: 

https://www.facebook.com/HRCRacers/videos/1132903310173236/


----------



## crispy

Had the truck loaded up ready to race tonight. Then about 4pm Dean came downstairs holding his arm. So instead I was off to the ER where we find out he fractured his wrist. 

I will make it Sunday. What time does on-road start?


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

After missing a week, I was ready for a great night of racing. Several others must have had the same itch as we saw more classes than we have seen in quite a while. I did NOT get any pics of the sheets last night so unfortunately this recap is going off of 100% memory. I was busy thrashing all night on cars so I didn't even get to see any of the mains except for the two that I was in.....So ultimately, this will probably be the worst update I've done so far!

*Track Layout*
The layout was a true road course layout which is always a good thing. Lap times were in the mid 7 second range for USGT and 8.2 seconds in VTA. There was a pretty tight and deep chicane area to the right side of the driver stand. If you were standing on the left end of the driver stand, you were pretty much puckering every single lap, hoping you were judging the gap just right. All in all, I'd give the track a 3.5 out of 5.

*VTA*
We had a full heat of VTA cars with the normal awesome performance of Jason and Steve. There were pretty good battles throughout the race between Steve, Jason and myself. Jason TQ'd but the Capt'n Jack tuned VBC machine of Steve proved too much to overcome as he brought home the win followed by Jason in 2nd and I rounded out the podium with a car that was so loose it wasn't funny!

*USGT*
Jason TQ'd in USGT as well. He is on a hot streak with his awesome ARC chassis! Again, we saw a great battle between Jason, Steve and myself. As the clocked ticked down, I was able to bring home the win with Jason in second and Shawn in third. Steve fell victim to a few wrecks and finished in 5th but laid down the fastest lap of the night.

*F1*
The family duo of Chris and Scott fielded their Xray F1's while Brian laid down some laps in this F103. JW also ran the heats of F1 but headed out before the main, leave the podium open for Chris, Scott and Brian.

*Euro truck*
I didn't see a single lap of the Euro trucks and I honestly don't know who or how many were there. The take away here is if you have a Euro truck, bring it out because they were running!

*1/12 Scale*
4 or 5 drivers fielded their 1/12th scale cars. David L had one hot machine and drove a fast clean race to bring home the win in his foam tire rocket. I'm guessing that Dan and Chris rounded out the podium. I can't say for sure, sorry guys!

*Touring Car*
We combined 21.5 TC and 17.5 TC together for a FUN throw down. Believe it or not, with the layout that was down last night, the 21.5TC was only 0.1 off pace of the 17.5TC. The spec Jaco Blues were awesome on the carpet and these things are fun to drive!

I honestly can't remember if we ran Slash last night. I don't think we did but I know there were a few in the pits.

Sorry for the crappy recap, I needed an extra hour or two last night to tune before the races but that didn't happen. Monday's are now test and tune days so I will be taking advantage of a Monday in the near future!


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Big news from Doug today at Indy RC:


Pushing this to the top of the list since I had to go digging for it.


----------



## jkaetz

Big crowd, not a lot of pit space.


----------



## BadSign

Had a great time at IRC today for the Big Bash. Thanks to Doug and Kay for the free food, Scott Wells for the free ride in the LTO Oval class, Brian S for a little gearing advice, and jkaetz for some setup tips. I don't remember the last time I enjoyed racing this much, like hitting a re-set button. I'm not going to make it next friday, but will be there the week after.


----------



## jtsbell

Is the track going to be open next Friday night the 20th Oct


----------



## crispy

That is a good question. Is there going to be any downtime to rearrange/put carpet down?


----------



## jtsbell

Just talked to Bill and he said that the shop will be OPEN AND WE WILL RACE FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## RollingChicane

.....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> Weight and gearing options are the biggest issue with the 4-Tec.
> 
> I stripped everything out of it getting it down to just the chassis, installed what I normally run in VTA and the chassis alone was sitting on scale without a body at 1474g. After a lipo swap, changing the big bore shock to a set of Tamiya M series shocks and replacing the provided heavy servo saver with a kimbrough I got the chassis down to 1430g. Without shaving and drilling holes in chassis this is as light as it will get without a body. I intend to run it in VTA as soon as the 55 tooth Spurs arrive, right now with a stock 70 tooth spur on it the lowest fdr I can get to is 5.25 using 28 tooth pinion.
> 
> I do not know what kind of hop ups or support Traxxas or any aftermarket companies intend to do for the 4-Tec but this car would be very, very good with some lighter upgrades and a wider range of spur gears.


Chuck, PROTOform released this video about converting their VTec 2.0 for VTA racing. They don't address motor/gearing. I don't know if they avoided it, or just didn't get to that part yet.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Just talked to Bill and he said that the shop will be OPEN AND WE WILL RACE FRIDAY NIGHT


I hope to be there finally this week. Its probably been hard on you guys not to have me there to pass.


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Chuck, PROTOform released this video about converting their VTec 2.0 for VTA racing. They don't address motor/gearing. I don't know if they avoided it, or just didn't get to that part yet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StWqw1m96FM


I find it quite humorous that at the end of this video they show this car on PF VTA tires sliding around like crazy, like it's a feature. I ran VTA on PF tires at the last parking lot race and was f*#%ing drifting the track all the way around.


----------



## crispy

CPW said:


> I find it quite humorous that at the end of this video they show this car on PF VTA tires sliding around like crazy, like it's a feature. I ran VTA on PF tires at the last parking lot race and was f*#%ing drifting the track all the way around.


Yes, their idea of "VTA" was the look of VTA while bashing on the street.

Not our idea of VTA racing.


----------



## jkaetz

BadSign's Protoform VTA tires seemed like they weren't doing bad on Sunday. I think they will just take some getting used to.


----------



## microed

jkaetz said:


> BadSign's Protoform VTA tires seemed like they weren't doing bad on Sunday. I think they will just take some getting used to.


His PF tires were working fine. I had a hard time keeping him behind me. You just need to get them broken in and they will work fine, at least on the carpet.


----------



## 0010

I am running the Protoform rears with HPI fronts right now. What I have noticed is that they need heat in them. When you first put the car on the track, it is like it's on ice. I then do the "NASCAR Weave" to get as much heat in them as possible. Then as the race goes on, the grip comes up. Last Friday, I would start up free (protoform rears/hpi fronts) and ended up tight by the end of the race. 

Will we start to see tire warmers in VTA?


----------



## greenracing1

do you run oval if so what day and time


----------



## BadSign

I sprayed my tires with belt conditioner and bagged them for several days. Then before their first run I applied sxt overnight and let them soak.
I'm still bagging them with belt spray between race weekends.

The tires did come in well, and are hooking up nicely. I was running a lot of rear toe initially, but have backed it down to 2.5°. 

The tires do have stiffer sidewalls, so that is a factor. However, my car was fast all day Sunday.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I had a hard time keeping him behind me.


It's been a loooooong time since I was able to keep up with you, Ed. Maybe I'll get you next time!


----------



## microed

greenracing1 said:


> do you run oval if so what day and time


Thursdays at 7pm. 
You can check out the details on the website Hours - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> It's been a loooooong time since I was able to keep up with you, Ed. Maybe I'll get you next time!


Another lap and you would have had me.


----------



## CPW

greenracing1 said:


> do you run oval if so what day and time


We do, Thursdays. Hours - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

Most of the guys in this thread don't run oval, so it never hurts to call ahead if you are going to travel.

We had a special event last Sunday, where I saw the oval program for the first time actually, and was pretty impressed. Made me nostalgic for my old Associated 10L on oval days. The Nascar class looked pretty sweet.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This post will be about VTA tires.

We've been running VTA for many years at Indy RC Raceway. Many rules have changed over the years, but the tires had been HPI Vintage exclusively until this year. But don't think that means that those who originally ran VTA at Indy Slots didn't suffer any issues with the HPI VTA tires. We also went through a steep learning curve on how to get consistent grip from brand new HPI Vintage tires. Many of can remember racing new HPI tires and feeling like we were drifting more than racing. As a group we learned the various ways to "break in" the HPI Vintage tires. We learned to use a cleaning solution (Simple Green/citrus based cleaners) or solvents (motor spray/naptha) to remove any residual mold release from the tires before applying traction compound for the first time. We also learned to scuff the tires on rough concrete pavement/sidewalk or lightly sand the tread to help open up the pores of the rubber before applying traction compound to new tire. We also learned to place mounted tires with traction compound applied to the tread into zip top bags to help soften/speed up the break-in process.

As far as performance on the track at indy RC Raceway, we learned that if you soaked your tires too much with Paragon (black can) that it would overly soften the tires and cause them to expand and/or balloon. We also learned that cleaning them with motor spray (directly sprayed on the tire) could soften them as well. This might cause too much grip and possibly traction rolling on the track, unless you adjusted setup and/or glued the outside edge of the tires. We also learned how much traction compound to apply at the beginning of the night during practice or at the end of the night during the mains depending on how broken in our tires were.

The main thing we did in the early days of the VTA class at Indy Slots was to share information on how to make the tires work better at the track. I've even seen more experienced racers share tires with new VTA racers to help them have a more positive experience during weekly racing.

Now we have access to new VTA tires/wheels made by Protoform (HPI are still legal). We also finally have a pre-mount VTA option from Protoform, which many racers have wanted for years. Unfortunately we are back to having a steep learning curve on how to make the Protoform tires work best with the track conditions we race locally. It is my understanding that Indy RC Raceway will be replacing their carpet soon, which should resolve some of the issues with low grip locally. But we still will need to figure out a new "break-in" process for these tires.

It is great that people are already sharing their techniques for getting these new tires to perform more quickly right out of the package. Just like when the HPI tires were new, this information sharing helped make this one of the largest on-road classes locally for many years. The only thing I would encourage people to do is to remember to bring this help to the track as well. If you see someone new to VTA struggling, make sure to share all of your tire knowledge with them. Offer to let them run some of your old tires for the night (if possible) so that they can experience how much fun this class can be. And lastly remember that what made VTA so successful at Indy RC Raceway isn't the amount of people racing the class but the amount of people making sure everyone is having fun racing the class.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## jtsbell

Nice post brian!!


----------



## crispy

You know you've not been racing in a long time when your wife ignores the "Indy RC racing" on the Friday calendar and schedules over it...

So I guess I won't be there this Friday after all.

Anyone know what classes run every Saturday? I have my Traxxas 4tec ready.


----------



## CPW

CPW said:


> I find it quite humorous that at the end of this video they show this car on PF VTA tires sliding around like crazy, like it's a feature. I ran VTA on PF tires at the last parking lot race and was f*#%ing drifting the track all the way around.


I feel like my comment ^ was interpreted against PF tires. I was really just knocking the video, and noting my coincidental experience.

My PFs were brand new with zero prep when I "went drifting" at J&J a couple weeks ago. I ran them that way specifically to start breaking them in on pavement.

New tires on black carpet is certainly going to make things interesting. I'm already thinking about what I want to do with my car to be ready.

Speaking of that, any word on when the black carpet goes down? Just curious.


----------



## RollingChicane

[/QUOTE] I'm already thinking about what I want to do with my car to be ready.

Speaking of that, any word on when the black carpet goes down? Just curious.[/QUOTE]

Not sure if it's applicable in all cases, but I've asked that same question and I've been told that if your car is traction rolling, glue the side walls first and the give it more roll (lower your roll center) to "soften" it up 

I'm anxious to try it out!!


----------



## BadSign

So, does anyone know about the new carpet and when it's going down? Will we miss a Friday of racing (not complaining, just curious)?


----------



## 0010

crispy said:


> You know you've not been racing in a long time when your wife ignores the "Indy RC racing" on the Friday calendar and schedules over it...
> 
> So I guess I won't be there this Friday after all.
> 
> Anyone know what classes run every Saturday? I have my Traxxas 4tec ready.


They run TT01/02, Mini and Outlaw. Your 4Tec could run in outlaw.


----------



## CPW

RollingChicane said:


> Not sure if it's applicable in all cases, but I've asked that same question and I've been told that if your car is traction rolling, glue the side walls first and the give it more roll (lower your roll center) to "soften" it up
> 
> I'm anxious to try it out!!


Hmm, my read is the other way around on roll. Less roll (higher roll center) = less traction = anti-traction roll.

Just reading and thinking about this, not having tried anything on our black carpet yet, obviously, I am pondering...

Glued sidewalls, no traction compound
Less roll, higher roll center
Stiffer springs


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> So, does anyone know about the new carpet and when it's going down? Will we miss a Friday of racing (not complaining, just curious)?


Everyone on FB keeps asking that too. "Soon" is the answer Bill has given. 

As you can imagine, he's in the middle of a LOT right now. Moving a business is a ton of work. I've done it a couple of times. I was exhausted each day. Additionally, he's working at two locations, etc. I told him that many of us might be able to help when that day comes. So, hopefully he will ask for help.


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Hmm, my read is the other way around on roll. Less roll (higher roll center) = less traction = anti-traction roll.
> 
> Just reading and thinking about this, not having tried anything on our black carpet yet, obviously, I am pondering...
> 
> Glued sidewalls, no traction compound
> Less roll, higher roll center
> Stiffer springs


More and more I'm thinking it's all about weight transfer. How much, where to, and how fast.

I also believe that "grip" is a funny thing. Sometimes doing a thing make more of it, sometimes not. To that end I've tried to think more in terms of weight transfer than in grip. Of course there are lots of was to do that and they all interact.


----------



## crispy

0010 said:


> They run TT01/02, Mini and Outlaw. Your 4Tec could run in outlaw.


That's the plan. Do you know what time they get started?

Edit: Looks like 12:30 PM.


----------



## BadSign

I remember traction rolling at The Big Rug in 17.5.
Softer springs, thicker shock oil, and less droop all helped. Stiffer springs only made it worse.


----------



## jkaetz

BadSign said:


> I remember traction rolling at The Big Rug in 17.5.
> Softer springs, thicker shock oil, and less droop all helped. Stiffer springs only made it worse.


So the way I read that is less weight transfer (droop adjustment) and slower weight transfer (shock oil adjustment and springs) reduced your traction roll issues.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> BadSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember traction rolling at The Big Rug in 17.5.
> Softer springs, thicker shock oil, and less droop all helped. Stiffer springs only made it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So the way I read that is less weight transfer (droop adjustment) and slower weight transfer (shock oil adjustment and springs) reduced your traction roll issues.
Click to expand...

I have no idea if this is right, but this is how I ration it out in my brain....

The spring serve one purpose and that is to support the weight of the car. Various other adjustments control the rate and the amount of the weight that gets transferred (applied) to each of the 4 tires. The HARDER the springs, the more direct the weight is supported. Another way to say that is the harder the springs, the higher psi is applied to the tire. To test this for yourself, get the hardest spring you can find, put them on all 4 corners and feel how instant and twitchy your car feels. If your car is too twitchy, try softer springs. If it is too lazy, try harder springs. 

Dampening is an adjustment to control how fast (or slow) the weight is allowed to transfer. Honestly, I?ve ranged anywhere from 30 to 70 weight at our track. I tend to like 35F and 30R. I also doubt that you?d see and notable difference with anything 30-45 range given a smooth surface and properly built shocks at our track. 

Droop is a really good adjustment to get your brain around. I think of droop in really basic terms and in two ?buckets?. 
Front to back - let?s take it to an extreme to make the point obvious. Let?s say you have 10mm of front droop (with the tires on the ground, your chassis can rise 10mm before the droop screws hit). This is going to allow excessive weight transfer to the rear of the car and cause an on-power push because as you are trying to apply power and turn, all your weight is transferring to the rear and not enough weight is over the front tires. I run 1.5mm front droop in most my cars. 
Looking at rear droop, same principle and I?d encourage folks to think of rear droop as an adjustment to highly influence the rear rotation of your car. Let?s exaggerate again and say you have 10mm of rear droop. As you come up to a turn and apply the brakes, the weight is allowed to transfer to the front until the rear of the chassis hits the droop screws and ?stops? the transfer of weight. Think of it this way for concept purposes....lots of rear droop lightens up the rear of the car on deceleration and allows it to rotated much easier. For most of my cars, I run 2-4mm of rear droop depending on the track. 

There is an element and effect droop has on side to side weight transfer as well and I think of it as ?how much lean do I want the car to have in a turn or chicane?. Lots of droop makes for a lazy feeling car in a chicane. Minimal droop makes for very quick direction changes. 

Roll center.....man, this was the toughest adjustment for me to get my brain around. I THINK I understand it but I?m not willing to say I have a GREAT understanding of it and/or can?t me wrong in my thinking. Here is my thinking and approach to RC (roll center) and what helped me get a mental grasp of it. 

For starters, it was a huge revelation to me the day I realized RC is a point UNDER your chassis. Yep, you read that right, the RC point is under your car, not above it. I always imagined the roll center was above the chassis which is why I was so confused on the terms and effect of ?raising? or ?lowering? the RC. 

I?ll exaggerate again to prove a point. Unscrew the handle of a broom, place one end on the ground as your pivot point and place your car on the other end of the broom handle that is 5? off the ground. Now lean or ?roll? the broom handle AND the car as one fixed assembly all the way to the ground. See how long it takes to initiate the roll and how much leverage you have with a 5? lever arm. This is an example of a LOW roll center since it is so far under the chassis. 
Now go the extreme opposite. Cut the broom handle to be 1? long. Do the same exercise as above. You will reach ?full roll? very quick but have much less leverage. This is referred to a HIGH roll center because it is much higher (closer to the bottom side of the chassis). 
Now that you hopefully have and understanding of the roll center concept, the adjustment of roll center is accomplished by the number of spacers under you camber links AND the spacers you have at the lower hinge pins mounts. 

Thinking about the camber links....removing spacers under the inboard ball stud creates a HIGHER roll center. Think of it this way, the more of a downward angle you have on the camber links, it will RAISE your roll center (move the point of roll closer to the bottom of the chassis). Think of the 1? broom handle.....

The lower hinge pin works the OPPOSITE way which confuses a lot op people. Regardless of how your chassis manufacturer does it, putting in spacers to make your hinge pin higher off the chassis (ie, 1mm spacer between the chassis and hinge pin mount) RAISES the roll center. 

All of that plays into the ultimate desired effect which is ROLL STIFFNESS. This is probably the biggest adjustment you can make to your car to get it to handle and perform differently. 

It?s hard to give a ?baseline? starting point for RC for a variety of reasons but if someone asks me to help with their car, I would start with a 2mm spacer under the inner camber links at all 4 corners and leave the hinge pin height wherever it is. Also noteworthy is the lower hinge pin height is exponentially more impacting than using the spacers under the camber links. 

Lastly, how to know ?where? the sweet spot is for RC.... I can?t answer that one! A lot of it is driver preference based on style combined with several other adjustment. If you have your RC close to where it needs to be, your car will produce really good grip, be easy to drive and not lazy in turns and chicanes and will NOT be unpredictable or loose. 

Hope this helps some of the new folks out there. Don?t be afraid to try different settings and/or ask experienced racers to drive your ride and help you with adjustments!


----------



## RollingChicane

As an FYI, I typed that up on my phone. Lots of spelling / grammatical errors. For whatever reason, it put question marks everywhere that I used an apostrophe or an quotation mark.....


----------



## BadSign

Man, I can't get all that into a "quote", so here goes....
Jkaetz, I think we're on target with traction roll occurring because of weight transfer. When tration comes up, corner speed increases and more weight transfers. You can fight weight transfer by lowering the cg, widening the track, and reducing weight. What I remember well is that in a slow traction roll, the car begins three wheeling, then bicycling, then finally rolling over. If the car has too much roll resistance from a high rc, stiff springs, and stiff swaybars, it only gets worse. You gotta let the car lean. Your right on about shock oil, it slows the chassis reaction and makes the car more forgiving. I got all this from Cody Woods, about 6+ years ago. It worked on high grip gray carpet, I think it'll be the same for the black.

Nick, last week I tested my TC7.1 on Monday and Tuesday. The car handled well but was twitchy, especially on corner exit when it seemed to "snap back" on me, especially exiting sweepers. I changed only my front oil, from 30 to 37.5 (rear was 30). Instantly fixed the probmem. In the past I would have chased after it with springs and made it worse.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good turnout for today's onroad Saturday program, looks Iike the Traxxas 4tec driven by Gary was pretty stout taking the TQ and win in the outlaw class, good job and thanks for the gear Gary.

Brian Smith led the two heats of TT01/TT02 for the what I believe was a win in the A?

I didn't see who grabbed the top spot in Minis but it looked like a fun day.


----------



## crispy

Yeah, the 4tec is quite the racer, even if coming in at a svelte 1650 grams... 

I had a 17.5 in mine geared at 4.58 (the lowest possible) and was giving up a lot of straight line speed. I'm thinking a 13.5 would be perfect. Anyone have a good one for sale?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have one.


----------



## crispy

I sent you a PM.

Keep in mind, my other option is a TrackStar for $32...

It is going in a Traxxas after all.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don’t have to keep anything in mind. It’s sitting here and has been. Does not make a difference to me. Just offered some help with a 13.5 man.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Friday night Euro Trucks. We had kind of a light turnout, but quite a few classes.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Friday night Euro Trucks. We had kind of a light turnout, but quite a few classes.


We actually had 31 total entries. A couple classes (Euro and TC) were light on cars but overall I was encouraged with the turn out!

I will do a Friday night recap during lunch today if all goes to plan....


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> I don’t have to keep anything in mind. It’s sitting here and has been. Does not make a difference to me. Just offered some help with a 13.5 man.


My point being that I wasn't looking for some super duper race motor that is the best thing out there. 

Your price is more than fine.


----------



## ThrottleKing

crispy said:


> My point being that I wasn't looking for some super duper race motor that is the best thing out there.
> 
> Your price is more than fine.


Sorry but you were not the only one interested. They got back to me first. I have a very good 24k 17.5 I can get you for the same price


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Sorry but you were not the only one interested. They got back to me first. I have a very good 24k 17.5 I can get you for the same price


Gary, I have several motors of different winds you can pick through. Some are TSR and some are Reedy. Just let me know and I will bring them. Price is in the same range.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the new hours of Indy RC: Monday thru Friday noon to 10pm. Saturday 11 AM to 10 PM. Sunday 11 AM to 5 PM. 

Racing program has not changed. Website is *INDYRCRACEWAY.NET* Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

Indy RC Facebook page is available to all. Its a "Public" page so you don't have to be a Facecrack user to access. Only to comment. www.facebook.com/indyrc


----------



## crispy

Wow. This place is dead.


----------



## CPW

crispy said:


> Wow. This place is dead.


Well, it is Halloween.


----------



## crispy

Mike J, if you're reading this, I'm bringing all of my Tamiya stuff for you to look at. Most of it is even ready to race tomorrow morning.


----------



## crispy

Does CA go bad? I just wasted a whole set of new Protoform tires and my olds wheels.

I glued them up last night and everything looked normal. This morning the wheel bead is all puffed up and pushed away from the rim. I can easily break the seal and the CA is all crystallized underneath.

Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

What brand or type CA did you use? There are differences. Warm soapy water will soften the glue so you can remove it easier and try again. :cheers2:


----------



## crispy

Hobbytown medium. I've used the same bottle countless times before. Always worked fine. That's why I'm wondering if time has changed it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Does CA go bad? I just wasted a whole set of new Protoform tires and my olds wheels.
> 
> I glued them up last night and everything looked normal. This morning the wheel bead is all puffed up and pushed away from the rim. I can easily break the seal and the CA is all crystallized underneath.
> 
> Not good. Not good at all.


Yes, it definitely goes bad. It has a shelf life of about a year in the refrigerator. Less on the shelf. ZAP seems to last the longest in my experience. Acetone will remove old glue usually. Sometimes you have to soak it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Hobbytown medium. I've used the same bottle countless times before. Always worked fine. That's why I'm wondering if time has changed it?


I found it helps to keep CA glue upright in an airtight sandwich bag after opening. I use the slowest curing CA I can find but after opened, even in airtight bag it only last maybe 3 months, I only buy smallest bottles now, got tired of wasting it.

Acetone works to remove but smells, there is another remover made by Bob Smith Industries called Un-Cure that works awesome as you can dab some on a cloth and remove but you have to be patient while working to clean CA glue off. After removing I use simple green then 90% rubbing alcohol to finish job.


----------



## jkaetz

I have some losi ca from 2010 that I'm still using to glue up my tires. So far so good. Kept it in the fridge all this time.


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Does CA go BAD? I just wasted a whole set of new Protoform tires and my olds wheels.
> 
> I glued them up last night and everything looked normal. This morning the wheel bead is all puffed up and pushed away from the rim. I can easily break the seal and the CA is all CRYSTALLIZED underneath.
> 
> Not good. Not good at all.


Like cooking meth in an RV?


----------



## BadSign

If anyone had reason to question the durability of a TC7, I can vouch for it after last night.

I hit more walls, barriers and discs last night then every previous outing with that car combined. Maybe I need a couple beers before racing!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

I am skipping the recap from 10/20 and jumping straight to the recap from last night 10/27. Time just has a way of going by way too fast anymore.... Speaking of things going fast, we had a fast group of racers throwing it down last night! 23 racers to be specific, filling out 5 different classes. We also welcomed back a few familiar faces as well as a couple new folks.

*Track Layout*
The layout last night was a decent layout. We saw a long left hand sweeper leading to a long backstretch that flowed to a right hand sweeper with a curl, leading to a sharp left hand turn with a 15' short shoot with a quick left / right chicane that opened up to the left side sweeper. Fastest rubber tire laps of the night (21.5 TC) were in the 7.2-7.3 sec range and VTA times were in the 8.1 sec range. The overall layout was fun to drive but the back stretch was about 12' wide with tight 90 degree turns at both ends that were not at all forgiving as they led to a narrow 4.5' wide side stretches. These tight corners with leading to narrow lanes created some spectacular crashes during the night and broke several cars. All in all I would give the layout a 3.5 out of 5 stars. The total carpet area was used (which is always good) but the back stretch was unnecessarily wide and the side stretches were way too narrow and anytime the layout eats several cars and causes broken cars, I'm not a huge fan. BUT, no matter what the layout, I'm just happy and thankful that we still have a place to run our cars!

*F1*
F1's were rolling last night with Chris, Brock, JW and Brozek putting on a show for the folks. Brozek saw an ESC failure leaving the podium open for the three remaining racers. JW is always bad fast but bowed out before the mains. Brock and Chris had a fun main with several spectators. Chris brought home the win with Brock in second.

*Slash*
Gary the Slash Master was back and proved he didn't lose a beat taking the win over Mike and John.

*21.5 TC / USGT*
We combined TC and GT into one class which provides some fun racing. The TC cars were about .2 -.3 faster than the GT cars. JW and Reggio had to leave prior to the mains so Brock and I did a 3 minute hot lap run for fun. 

*1/12 Scale*
Four cars started the night but quickly dropped to 3 by the main. Chris put on a killer run and proved he had the fastest 1/12 scale of the night followed by Scott and Derek. Chris has had the 1/12 scale mojo going lately and his car is looking awesome. I'd really like to see David and Chris go head to head and see who has the baddest 1/12 scale machine!!

*VTA*
We had a full 8 car main in VTA which made for some excitement on the 4.5" narrow side stretches. Gary, John and myself traded the lead multiple times during the race but at the final buzzer, I eeked out the win over John with Gary rounding out the podium.


That does it for another week. Still running the gray carpet but the black carpet is rolled up just looking to get laid down!


----------



## RollingChicane

*Gaging Interest....*

All righty racers, I'm sure everyone out there is aware of the 21.5 TC class that we have been toying around with for a few months. With the closing of other tracks, we are starting to see "new to our track" racers and a lot of the new folks have TC's. Several of our folks who travel also have TC's as it is the most common class throughout the country.

For me, I have never liked TC because the 17.5 high dollar motors are just plain too fast for me, especially on a smaller track. I must not be the only one to feel that way as ROAR has officially named a 21.5 TC class that is now popular at many tracks. JW is working with Bill to create a class at Indy RC Raceway for this popular TC class. You might be asking, why do we need USGT AND 21.5 TC class, right? 

We are all familiar with USGT so I won't go over the detailed rules of GT. The only point that I will make about USGT is that there IS a motor war in USGT and you cannot go out and buy just any motor and be competitive. There are a few hot motors that you have to run if want to be in the ballpark on speed. Those motors will set you back about $140. Personally, I love USGT and I will continue to run this class so long as there are at least 2 other people that feel the same way!

But, one of the things that I find very appealing about the 21.5 TC class that is being worked out is that there will likely be ONE spec, locked timing 21.5 Hobbywing motor that will be sold at the track for ~ $50. There will also be spec pre-mount tires that will be sold at the track. There will potentially be a $55 motor claim rule to discourage someone from "tweaking" a motor to their benefit. ROAR rules will be in effect (TC required body/wing, blinky ESC, 1350g weight limit, etc). Realistically, this class will likely be .2 - .4 faster than current USGT top dawgs simply due to lighter weight, better tires and better bodies.

I like the idea because it eliminates chasing a high dollar motor and brings equality. All you have to do is look at VTA to see the benefit of nearly identical motors. We routinely have 6-8 cars weekly running within .1 or less of each other. THAT is what this class will bring and at a very affordable price. The other huge benefit in my eyes is that it SHOULD drive purchases at the local shop. Obviously, motor, tires, bodies, and traction compound (SXT 3.0) can all be purchased right upstairs which is good for many reasons. 

I believe we already have 7-8 people that have committed to running this class once the final details are locked in stone. My goal is to run VTA, GT and TC each week as an FYI. Who out there is interested in potentially running a 21.5 spec TC class?

BTW, I intend to claim JW's motor after the first race......>


----------



## crispy

Two 21.5 classses enter, one class leave.

Seriously, your arguments below make a better case for a spec HW motor USGT class...


----------



## ThrottleKing

So I guess Crispy is out

Shocker!


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> So I guess Crispy is out
> 
> Shocker!


You fix my R11 and I'll join whatever 21.5 class survives...

Think of it as a Ferrari/Toro Rosso relationship.

Another backmarker to fill the field and pass.


----------



## ThrottleKing

No one wants to mess with GT. Some of us don’t want to run GT. Some of us like TC better and bringing the TC class to one motor that is locked timing will make the racing more competitive and by far cheaper. You don’t have to participate. It’s club racing and having to run $150 motors to be competitive at club level is counterproductive to the growth of the hobby.


----------



## crispy

I just think it is swell when we have eight classes of 3-6 cars each.

Everyone makes the A main.

Everyone gets a trophy.

Yay!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Yes and it used to be just 1/12 and TC stock or mod. Too bad we can’t go back to those days.


----------



## CPW

I am often asked why I don't have a GT car yet. I'll say this... 21.5TC with spec motors sounds more appealing.


----------



## crispy




----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> I just think it is swell when we have eight classes of 3-6 cars each.
> 
> Everyone makes the A main.
> 
> Everyone gets a trophy.
> 
> Yay!!!


For the 3-6 people running those classes, it is fun for them just to be able to run AND I don?t think there is a single person racing on Friday night that cares where they finish. We all run just to have fun so no one is worried about trophies. 

Whether there are 3 cars or 23 cars, I?m just happy that I can run whatever car/class I want to run that night.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Some people have quit and went back to other parts of the hobby or out of the hobby completely as they are sick and tired of the drama and phoney talk of trying keep stuff cheap when the same group of people talking about keeping cost down are buying or have expensive setup stations, the means to test electronics resistance down to the nano volt, $150 lipos, $140 motors and then sending them to rotor masters, etc, etc. 

While all the above is all good and fine with me the problem is we talk about an even playing field but the reality is nobody really wants an even playing field, most of the better drivers do not want to race with more than a group of 3 or 4 on the track because they do not want bumped, rubbed or anyone to come within a foot of them because their main agenda is winning due to all the dough they have thrown in their chassis.

Attendance is built on the perception of a legal playing field and that everything is fair. Not one TC class has the foundation of a legal playing field, not even VTA.

You want good racing, spec a class using same cheap chassis (tc4) where parts are easily available, same servo, same non adjustable timing motor, same esc, same min range of fdr using one spur with open pinion, limit cost to $50 with max mah and cc on lipo, use same body and let it be open rubber wheel and tires then tech the class every night with an iron fist.

I laid out the Bombers rules to try and get them suckers back on the track and the first thing I got was pushback, complaints and whining because nobody wants a legal playing field and right off the bat people tried to skirt the rules as presented, play in the gray area and open the rules up to cheating.

While by no means I'll ever stop coming up to run at Bill's facility, I now have a small flat dirt oval in my ally along with a huge parking lot to play with my toy cars.


----------



## RollingChicane

I will mark you down as a NO. 

Also, I buy everything used, even my setup station ($30). I highly recommend it to anyone!


----------



## RollingChicane

.....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

21.5 USGT, TC, whatever lost me with the body issues so now adding more layers is even less appealing to me personally.

As far as VTA 25.5 motors out of the box being equal or close I couldn't disagree more but it's all good, everyone does things for different reasons, mine is to have fun and relax, get away from the daily hustle and bustle and enjoy a hobby that has been good to me for over three decades now.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I'm certain it goes without saying that I'm a no to basically anything that gets proposed at this point but it could be a long cold winter so I won't entirely rule everything out but most of my race gear belongs to other folks all over these United States now. I would say that whatever you do it's important to make sure the guys at the front are getting whatever it is they desire from the experience and the guys at the back are having fun being in your way. If either of those isn't happening it shall not last. Later dudes


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> All righty racers, I'm sure everyone out there is aware of the 21.5 TC class that we have been toying around with for a few months. With the closing of other tracks, we are starting to see "new to our track" racers and a lot of the new folks have TC's. Several of our folks who travel also have TC's as it is the most common class throughout the country.
> 
> For me, I have never liked TC because the 17.5 high dollar motors are just plain too fast for me, especially on a smaller track. I must not be the only one to feel that way as ROAR has officially named a 21.5 TC class that is now popular at many tracks. JW is working with Bill to create a class at Indy RC Raceway for this popular TC class. You might be asking, why do we need USGT AND 21.5 TC class, right?
> 
> We are all familiar with USGT so I won't go over the detailed rules of GT. The only point that I will make about USGT is that there IS a motor war in USGT and you cannot go out and buy just any motor and be competitive. There are a few hot motors that you have to run if want to be in the ballpark on speed. Those motors will set you back about $140. Personally, I love USGT and I will continue to run this class so long as there are at least 2 other people that feel the same way!
> 
> But, one of the things that I find very appealing about the 21.5 TC class that is being worked out is that there will likely be ONE spec, locked timing 21.5 Hobbywing motor that will be sold at the track for ~ $50. There will also be spec pre-mount tires that will be sold at the track. There will potentially be a $55 motor claim rule to discourage someone from "tweaking" a motor to their benefit. ROAR rules will be in effect (TC required body/wing, blinky ESC, 1350g weight limit, etc). Realistically, this class will likely be .2 - .4 faster than current USGT top dawgs simply due to lighter weight, better tires and better bodies.
> 
> I like the idea because it eliminates chasing a high dollar motor and brings equality. All you have to do is look at VTA to see the benefit of nearly identical motors. We routinely have 6-8 cars weekly running within .1 or less of each other. THAT is what this class will bring and at a very affordable price. The other huge benefit in my eyes is that it SHOULD drive purchases at the local shop. Obviously, motor, tires, bodies, and traction compound (SXT 3.0) can all be purchased right upstairs which is good for many reasons.
> 
> I believe we already have 7-8 people that have committed to running this class once the final details are locked in stone. My goal is to run VTA, GT and TC each week as an FYI. Who out there is interested in potentially running a 21.5 spec TC class?
> 
> BTW, I intend to claim JW's motor after the first race......>



I think there is a much more important issue for our form of RC racing and it is the transponders. And don't think you don't have a dog in the fight and any of your efforts will not make a difference. The Racers need to stand up against AMb and this foolishness with decoder boxes, upgrades, new updated software and how that impacts the price of racing, especially for new people wanting to get started.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Yes and it used to be just 1/12 and TC stock or mod. Too bad we can’t go back to those days.


Sorry to say, but as respectfully as I can, "there is nothing stopping you."


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I think there is a much more important issue for our form of RC racing and it is the transponders. And don't think you don't have a dog in the fight and any of your efforts will not make a difference. The Racers need to stand up against AMb and this foolishness with decoder boxes, upgrades, new updated software and how that impacts the price of racing, especially for new people wanting to get started.


Hopefully Bill won't upgrade the system.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Hopefully Bill won't upgrade the system.


That is a good thought but it a bigger problem than that.


----------



## jkaetz

davidl said:


> I think there is a much more important issue for our form of RC racing and it is the transponders. And don't think you don't have a dog in the fight and any of your efforts will not make a difference. The Racers need to stand up against AMb and this foolishness with decoder boxes, upgrades, new updated software and how that impacts the price of racing, especially for new people wanting to get started.


For those that are unaware, 

MyLaps update killing MRT, AMBrc DP and house transponders! - R/C Tech Forums

And yes it is ridiculous. However, instead of piggybacking off MyLaps work, MRT should put together an inexpensive lap counting system. That would end MyLaps non-sense.

*EDIT:*After looking at MyLaps site, this could be a result of a poorly described functionality. Everyone has already jumped on the bandwagon of "MyLaps is evil" though. 

My take as a technologist. MyLaps wanted to add some features to existing decoders to handle FPV Quad racing. To do that, they have to work with the hardware that's already out there. Presumably that hardware only has enough processing and storage to handle two protocols. To implement the new one they must drop the RC2 protocol and add the DR5 protocol. There is also some switching that can be done but it isn't very clear what exactly is being switched. It may be as simple as changing decoder modes between "surface" and "air" depending on whether you want to use the RC2 and RC4 or RC4 and DR5 protocols. More info is needed before getting out the pitchforks.


----------



## wlpjr2

Indy RC has the RC2 decoder box and it cannot be updated. It doesn't even hook to the internet. INDY RC WILL NOT BE CHANGING OUR SYSTEM.


----------



## AquaRacer

*21.5 tc*

I'm in for 21.5 TC..

Brian B.


----------



## Matt P.

FWIW... I would return to racing at IndyRC on the regular with the proposed locked timing 21.5 TC class, however, a non-spec 21.5 class is also much much more attractive to me than USGT.

For tires... Jaco Blues are a great choice, just wish their wheels were better looking. Man are they fugly.


----------



## Crashing J

I'm not a big fan of the "bubble" bodies associated with the TC classes, but I am liking the idea of a fixed timing motor and blinky esc. What bodies would be legal for the stock 21.5 TC class?

I'm all for an inexpensive class with fixed timing motors and blinky esc's. I liked the idea of the bomber class, but I just can't afford to build another car. I don't have a problem changing one of my current cars over to a "stock" class as long as It doesn't cost me a fortune buying new electronics. Personally, I'd like to see a class that I can run my McAlister hot rod body in on Friday nights. But that's just me &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## ThrottleKing

The approved bodies for TC can be found on ROAR’s site. Too many for me to go and list. 

CrashingJ. As far as I know you can run your body at Indy in USGT. They still allow the Prototype style.


----------



## microed

I like the idea of 21.5 spec TC class. However, I would like it more if the chosen motor had adjustable timing. Tires need to make sense too. Unlike those crummy USGT tires.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Both USGT and 21.5 are cool classes, run the rules as presented and if not enough show up for either class run them together and score separately with a pen on the results sheet. Doesn't usgt have a set of rules? Doesn't 21.5 tc have a set of rules? What's the issue?

People complain due to no rules, give them rules and they complain about the rules.

Let's get them Golden Oldie RC Bombers (GORC) going second Friday of January? We only need 4!
A-Main Winner wins $10 cash each week, courtesy of Submit Graphics!


----------



## crispy

What are the GORC rules again?

I know the other old timers were interested. 

But I would like to only have one "slow" class. So either bomber or Slash.


----------



## BadSign

wlpjr2 said:


> Indy RC has the RC2 decoder box and it cannot be updated. It doesn't even hook to the internet. INDY RC WILL NOT BE CHANGING OUR SYSTEM.


Glad to hear, thanks Bill!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> What are the GORC rules again?
> 
> I know the other old timers were interested.
> 
> But I would like to only have one "slow" class. So either bomber or Slash.


Here you go, be nice get a cool looking group of the old Chevy and Fords on the track in modern or throw back paint schemes, RPM makes some cool side exhaust pipes and blower that can make these rides stand out.

If anyone needs a spur gear let me know, I have a dozen of them dyed up with special blue and ready to sell or trade for an undyed one.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I was testing the GORC chassis in VTA for several weeks under the glittery, baby blue HPI 68 Camaro body that has the flourescent orange stripes and number 71. The car actually podiumed (top 3) about every week between May and July and beat Gary twice (haha). The chassis never qualified well due to lack of speed but ran clean and was happy with the ease and drivability due to the weight, etc.

With the weight, closed endbell 25.5 and limited range of FDR they are a tad slower than average VTA.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking Chevy. :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*Scott B*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36639219953/in/album-72157687080866344/

Pretty COOL!


----------



## regets ama

*Nick C*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...S4_5TpJ7jxDGyok9U1u6aKaL0/edit#gid=1767689698

usvta points champ!

Congrats


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...S4_5TpJ7jxDGyok9U1u6aKaL0/edit#gid=1767689698
> 
> usvta points champ!
> 
> Congrats


Thanks John!!!


----------



## jkaetz

With regards to "a level playing field" I'm not convinced such a thing can exist unless there is one person maintaining all the cars and ensuring they are the same before each race. No amount of rules will make the cars equal. The rules might be able to control cost but only to an extent.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Could not disagree with that post more and the idea that one could even throw out the idea that there can't be a leval playing field rules wise sorta irks a lot of people.

It's all about tech and ruling with an iron fist once a rules package is established but then again, when some people get caught cheating the talk shifts to laughs about toy cars, what's the big deal or what is my or someone else's problem?

Remove as many variables from a rules package that you can then you get as close to a level playing field as possible.

Fast racers aren't necessarily good drivers...


----------



## 0010

I like the GORC Bomber idea as a starter class. Controlled costs. Bill can carry a package where a guy can walk in, ask where to start, and walk out with a cart full of stuff to put him in a car that is very close to what everyone else in the class is running. 

I can tell you from experience how disheartening it for a new racer to show up with what they thought would be a competitive car, and find out that the car itself is so slow you can't even get out of the way of the fast guys, add to that new driver-itis and you feel like all you are doing is getting hit and pissing people off. 

Pick a spec tire and sauce for the track. Require that the winner of the race each week post their setup sheet for all to see. Now, the new guy gets setup assistance, has competitive equipment and can focus on learning to drive, not trying to figure out all the 50 setup items they must deal with on a modern TC. And since the cars will be slower then the VTA cars, it will be easier to learn. Then, later on, if you want to move up. Drop in a better motor and new body and tires and you are racing VTA.

Will all the cars be the same, no! More experienced racers will do a better job prepping their cars. Looking at the GORC rules, you could have someone running a little better shocks, titanium screws and tie rods, but with a 1600g limit, that probably wouldn't be necessary.

So, would it be a straight up 'every car is identical' class, no, but it would put the focus much more on driving and not on the motor/esc/car/battery/etc... of the month.

A class like this also helps Bill. He carries the cars, the bodies, motors, esc, tires, spare parts (and if this is the new driver category, he will sell a lot of parts). He can create a package to sell to the new guy, and if the new guy doesn't take to it, Bill can buy back the car and sell it to the next guy in that wants to start out. Or use them as rentals for someone who wants to try before you buy. You should be able to step into this class from nothing for around $500.


----------



## davidl

0010 said:


> I like the GORC Bomber idea as a starter class. Controlled costs. Bill can carry a package where a guy can walk in, ask where to start, and walk out with a cart full of stuff to put him in a car that is very close to what everyone else in the class is running.
> 
> I can tell you from experience how disheartening it for a new racer to show up with what they thought would be a competitive car, and find out that the car itself is so slow you can't even get out of the way of the fast guys, add to that new driver-itis and you feel like all you are doing is getting hit and pissing people off.
> 
> Pick a spec tire and sauce for the track. Require that the winner of the race each week post their setup sheet for all to see. Now, the new guy gets setup assistance, has competitive equipment and can focus on learning to drive, not trying to figure out all the 50 setup items they must deal with on a modern TC. And since the cars will be slower then the VTA cars, it will be easier to learn. Then, later on, if you want to move up. Drop in a better motor and new body and tires and you are racing VTA.
> 
> Will all the cars be the same, no! More experienced racers will do a better job prepping their cars. Looking at the GORC rules, you could have someone running a little better shocks, titanium screws and tie rods, but with a 1600g limit, that probably wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> So, would it be a straight up 'every car is identical' class, no, but it would put the focus much more on driving and not on the motor/esc/car/battery/etc... of the month.
> 
> A class like this also helps Bill. He carries the cars, the bodies, motors, esc, tires, spare parts (and if this is the new driver category, he will sell a lot of parts). He can create a package to sell to the new guy, and if the new guy doesn't take to it, Bill can buy back the car and sell it to the next guy in that wants to start out. Or use them as rentals for someone who wants to try before you buy. You should be able to step into this class from nothing for around $500.


Did you include the transponder in that $500? Just askin'.


----------



## crispy

A couple comments about GORC.

1. If there is a spec motor, the ESC should match and be the one that is available in a combo from HW. https://www.hobbywingdirect.com/col...ck-esc-g2-combo-esc-motor?variant=27465886472 Probably cheaper than Tamiya anyway.

2. All of the cars won't be the same. Some people will spend hours making their TC4 so free that they are going to be better. Maybe 1%, maybe more. That's life I guess.

3. If this ever gets off the ground, and Bill stocks them, it would be nice to have a couple built up and ready to race sitting on his shelf.

4. How does this affect Slash on-road? I know some would like to see the Slashes go away. But I also know that a ton of people already own Slashes and can run them immediately including kids. Also, you can be racing on-road with a Slash for $200...

5. Finally, why not a stock 4tec for $300 RTR? Purely stock. You can put a bomber body on it & VTA tires if you like.

I think I just argued a full circle...


----------



## ThrottleKing

496 entries for the US Indoor Carpet Champs Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> 496 entries for the US Indoor Carpet Champs Thanksgiving weekend.


Bring it home!


----------



## Crashing J

crispy said:


> A couple comments about GORC.
> 
> 1. If there is a spec motor, the ESC should match and be the one that is available in a combo from HW. https://www.hobbywingdirect.com/col...ck-esc-g2-combo-esc-motor?variant=27465886472 Probably cheaper than Tamiya anyway.
> 
> 2. All of the cars won't be the same. Some people will spend hours making their TC4 so free that they are going to be better. Maybe 1%, maybe more. That's life I guess.
> 
> 3. If this ever gets off the ground, and Bill stocks them, it would be nice to have a couple built up and ready to race sitting on his shelf.
> 
> 4. How does this affect Slash on-road? I know some would like to see the Slashes go away. But I also know that a ton of people already own Slashes and can run them immediately including kids. Also, you can be racing on-road with a Slash for $200...
> 
> 5. Finally, why not a stock 4tec for $300 RTR? Purely stock. You can put a bomber body on it & VTA tires if you like.
> 
> I think I just argued a full circle...



To what to Gary wrote, 

I agree completely with using the HW combo. That ESC will also work for VTA and other classes. In fact it's what I run in VTA and USGT. Also, the servo that's listed is a plastic gear servo. Why not use something like a savox or other servo that is metal gear? There is only a $10-$20 difference for a better servo that can be competitive in different classes and handle the abuse of a new driver. 

I think that if the goal of the class is to bring in new racers then it should also be a stepping stone into other classes. In other words, keep it cost effective, but use components that can also be used in other classes. I believe this will aid in growing other classes as well.

Ok, breaks over back to work.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> A couple comments about GORC.
> 
> 1. If there is a spec motor, the ESC should match and be the one that is available in a combo from HW. https://www.hobbywingdirect.com/col...ck-esc-g2-combo-esc-motor?variant=27465886472 Probably cheaper than Tamiya anyway.
> 
> 2. All of the cars won't be the same. Some people will spend hours making their TC4 so free that they are going to be better. Maybe 1%, maybe more. That's life I guess.
> 
> 3. If this ever gets off the ground, and Bill stocks them, it would be nice to have a couple built up and ready to race sitting on his shelf.
> 
> 4. How does this affect Slash on-road? I know some would like to see the Slashes go away. But I also know that a ton of people already own Slashes and can run them immediately including kids. Also, you can be racing on-road with a Slash for $200...
> 
> 5. Finally, why not a stock 4tec for $300 RTR? Purely stock. You can put a bomber body on it & VTA tires if you like.
> 
> I think I just argued a full circle...


While it's easy to point out this or that anyone would change or tweak you sort of make my point, no rules people complain about no rules, give them rules and they find something that doesn't suit them then it opens Pandora's box because NOBODY can agree.

As long as there is an RC track there will be a class to run and enjoy.

Pertaining to all your points on Bombers...

01. ESC is $25 w/free shipping on eBay all day long, Bill can buy and sell for $35 and make and good coin.

45057 Tamiya TBLE-02S FWD/REV Brushless ESC (HPI/Traxxas/Associated/Losi) - NIB 

02. Agree 100% but it's important to maintain and get any chassis drive train as free as possible.

03. Great idea, now get to it! Lol

04. $300 for a slash, don't forget lipo and charger which is an almost must, not to mention tools, tool box, tire dope, etc.. Stock slash is still the best RC vehicle but the class should still be just that, Stock Slash, but I won't get in to that. I welcome all classes as long as there are 4 to run capping the heats at 12 for the night. I don't believe in if there are 9 separating them in to 5 and 4, it's more fun when more cars on track.

05. 4tec was an option but the tc4 is established and most have one or have had one at one time or another and they can be had used ($75) or new ($130) so that's not too shabby. 

I don't feel many people want a legal playing field, they complain about cost but spend money like it's going out of style (some people have bought and sold more stuff than I have in my museum) and people often take things I say out of context and derive it as being mean but it's more like assertion. Assertion that I want the facility to succeed and thrive for another 15 years until someone else takes over and on and on.

At one point in time with the Bomber class we had 16 to 24 people showing up.

At one point in time with the Spec TT01 class we had the same if not a few more.

Right now we have at best 12 strong in VTA with the other classes scratching for maybe 6 to 8 on average making 30 entrees across like 4 or 5 classes?

Many things are to blame for the demise of the Bomber (could have been any class pit together by anyone) and TT01 numbers with the main culprit being the "fast big spenders" would not leave them alone and were always trying to recruit them to run in other stuff. Let's just say if 17.5 TC was so great where did it go? Now we're taking those chassis and trying to infiltrate 21.5? USGT lost me with the illegal body issue and my biggest opinion about that was if you spec'd that prototype body as the body you had to run, nobody would want to run it but for some perceived advantage difference we continued to let the tail wag the dog for over a year and USGT suffers until this day.

I'd rather have a night where 24 - 30 people show up for ONE class and call it the VTA club league instead of having 8 classes with 3 or 4 entrees in a heat and Main which is boring to me but just fine with others.

All opinions of course, in the end it's all up to BP. I'm just thankful to have a place to go and in the end is all that matters to me.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I liked euro trucks. What happened There? I'd really like to hear why exactly it fizzled. I know some guys who only raced once or built a truck and never raced etc so the question is why did it fizzle/what kept guys away after building a truck or running once? Was it the perception they were running for 3rd behind lanny and jw? If that's the case is that why every other class goes that route too be it usgt, 21.5tc, f1, 17.5tc wgt etc. All those classes I remember getting or having good followings but have dropped off or are struggling. I enjoyed racing against jw as he laughed when I'd rub or crash into him while trying to get out of the way. Plus it was a spec class and if I had a decent run he'd only lap me twice which I couldn't really say that for any other class. I remember when he lapped the entire vta a main field 5 times with an awesomatix and backed it up by lapping the vta a main field 3 times with an arc chassis and those were really good drivers with good equipment. I'm not good at rc racing, never have been, never will be. For a while it was just fun to do but I got sucked into trying to do/be better especially in vta and it killed the fun for me.


----------



## crispy

Euro Truck was just a TT-01 with a novelty body.

I'm so anti-Tamiya now, I can't believe I ever bought one. Thankfully someone took it off my hands.

My crystal ball says that in two years time, the TT-01 class with be the stock Traxxas 4tec class. Race ready right out of the box.

So, I'm wary of being an early adopter of anything else.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crashing J said:


> To what to Gary wrote,
> 
> I agree completely with using the HW combo. That ESC will also work for VTA and other classes. In fact it's what I run in VTA and USGT. Also, the servo that's listed is a plastic gear servo. Why not use something like a savox or other servo that is metal gear? There is only a $10-$20 difference for a better servo that can be competitive in different classes and handle the abuse of a new driver.
> 
> I think that if the goal of the class is to bring in new racers then it should also be a stepping stone into other classes. In other words, keep it cost effective, but use components that can also be used in other classes. I believe this will aid in growing other classes as well.
> 
> Ok, breaks over back to work.


The GORC Bomber is a VTA that is only heavier and uses the metal geared stock slash servo, spec 25.5 that is VTA legal, cheap esc with no adjustments other than enpoints with FDR at limited range to slow them down a tad.

If you look back not even a page ago I was running mine in VTA testing it to make sure it was solid.

To some degree I suppose the rules were a setup to see how much push back we got and it was what we expected.

I'm not pushing or pursuing the class, it's done and anything mentioned in person or in any post is null and void pertaining to GORC Bombers.

What a headache...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I apologize, but to a few of you that got bodies off me for Bombers, keep them and enjoy on me as I am no longer interested in pushing or entertaining GORC Bombers due to too much push back. 

Enjoy all the other classes and forms of things RC has to offer.


----------



## 0010

davidl said:


> Did you include the transponder in that $500? Just askin'.


No, I didn't. For now there are still some loaner transponders available from the track.


----------



## 0010

Here's Chucky! said:


> I apologize, but to a few of you that got bodies off me for Bombers, keep them and enjoy on me as I am no longer interested in pushing or entertaining GORC Bombers due to too much push back.
> 
> Enjoy all the other classes and forms of things RC has to offer.


That's too bad. I was looking forward to putting my daughter in that class.


----------



## RollingChicane

I should probably just delete my Hobbytalk profile and never read any posts again but instead, I'll bite on all the commentary and reply.....

Why is there so much whining from folks that rarely race but never miss a chance to complain. There is a perception that Friday night is all serious and folks only care about winning. That couldn't be further from the truth. Friday nights are a blast and I, along with nearly everyone else, couldn't care less if we finish first or last. Pretty much everybody wants the same thing which is to have FUN and have clean racing. That is it, nothing more and no hidden agenda. 

I doubt that anyone can blame shrinking class sizes on JW or Lanny winning too much because neither of those guys have raced USGT or VTA in probably 6-8 months. Class sizes were still pretty strong (40-50 cars on Friday night) well after those guys took a break from racing. You want to know why we have had smaller classes? .........wait for it.......wait for it....... if you are sitting down, keep reading......it's something that happens every year called SUMMER. Yep, you read that right, SUMMER, you know that time of the year when its hot and people play golf and other hobbies and then kids go back to school and all the sports start back up and people are doing things with their kids and school sports. Guess what happens as summer winds down? School sports, specifically this thing called football, ends and the weather gets cold and outside hobbies stop and people begin to funnel back to the indoor hobbies and suddenly Friday nights grow back to 40-50 cars. Despite all the whining about 3-4 car classes, the amount of money I spend on my stuff and all the other excuses that are flying around, attendance will rebound without any of our efforts simply due to the time of year.

Rules....Let's talk about rules. I like rules for a multitude of reasons. I'm a fan of the iron fist approach. We all know the rules, let's have a simple tech prior to the heats and main to keep folks honest. I'd like to see a system where each month someone signs up as the "lead tech" for each class and performs the tech each week. Next month, it is a new volunteer. That way it is a rolling, volunteering role and isn't too burdensome for anyone. If your car isn't to spec, go back to your bench and get it legal. If you can't get it legal by the first round, wait until the second round. New folks get a break. Don't ask me what constitutes a "new person", you get the gist of what I'm proposing. Instead, offer some ideas instead of obstacles to progress things forward. No one wants to hear all the reasons why something won't work. Impress us with your intelligence and problem solving skills and contribute. The rules are not difficult and no will be turned away (IMO) if they are trying to comply. Also, anytime you propose rules and/or a class, people are going to challenge and push back. It's a given. I know with every post I make if folks are going to complain or not. Doesn't make the rules bad or the class a bad idea (I actually think the GORC is a fantastic idea and I'd push for this if I were Bill). You just have to stick with the idea despite questions and opposition.

Cost....Why is anyone complaining about the money that others are spending? I spend a TON of money on RC stuff. I do it because I love the hobby and I get a ton of enjoyment in the engineering and technology aspect of our hobby. I make no apologies for spending my hard earned money on what I enjoy. If you don't like it, I don't really care. If anyone thinks that I spend money so I can win, you are sorely mistaken. If anyone thinks that anybody that races on Friday night spends money so they can win at our small club level races you are so wrong it isn't funny. Chuck made the comment about folks buying and selling a ton of things. I own that one 100% and gladly agree with you on that one. I DO buy and sell a ton of stuff. But, I "sell it forward". I always sell stuff for WAY less than I have in it. I don't try to get top dollar. I don't try to get average dollar. I sell it for less than you could possibly find something similar by a mile. Several folks from Friday and Saturday can vouch for me on that one. I even sold the motor that I had tuned by Rotor Ron, gasp! Yep, that huge whopping $30 that I spent to have a motor tuned for VTA so I didn't have to mess with timing is now in another racers hands. Call me wasteful if you want but other folks are the benefactors of my RC spending. I'll let everyone in on another secret... All those VTA motors out there.....They are pretty much all equal. I've bought 5 "top" VTA motors simply to test them out of curiosity, not out of desire to win, but to see if there really is a difference. Pick any of the $90 motors out there and you have a motor capable of winning. I'm not done yet though.....that high dollar set up station that I mortgaged my house for.....it is actually a used $30 set up station that I bought off of ebay. That $30 also included freight. AND, I got a free T-shirt when I had Rotor Ron tune my motor. It is in picture frame hanging in our front room with all my trophies and plaques I've won....(not really, I'm just being sarcastic on that one). I'm still going though, so don't stop reading!! I've owned a bazillion chassis. I've liked pretty much everyone of them. In all seriousness, I bet I have owned 30 different chassis over 4-5 years. Out of all those chassis, I think only TWO of them were purchased new. My first TT01 and the VBC that my awesome wife bought me for a Christmas gift. All those other chassis, I have bought used. And when I buy them used, I often get a boat load of parts with them. A lot of times, the parts are valued at what I paid for the chassis. Even after I buy used and tear it fully down and replaced anything worn I'm still sitting with a dirt cheap car that is super nice. AND, sticking to my theme, I sell them forward for less than I have in them so others can benefit from my enjoyment of this awesome hobby. Speaking of... I have an excellent Awesomatix A700 and a Kyosho SCT-R that I will sell for a great deal (separately) if anyone is interested. 

Level playing field.....VTA is about as level as you can get IMO. Look at the time sheets on any given Friday night. Anytime you can have 6-8 cars, all with different motors, batteries, ESC's and chassis and they are all within 0.1 of each other, what more can you ask for???? USGT is very similar in the top 4-6 folks. Any one is capable of winning if they drive clean. Read back through all the weeks of Friday Night Recaps and you will see a common theme.... a lot of times the car that turns the fastest lap isn't the car that wins. Even 21.5TC had the top 3 cars within 0.1 of each other, and that was with JW running, gasp!! BTW, the 4th car was Brock who was running his USGT car with us and we was within 0.3 so that is pretty dang close too. 

Bodies....get over it. That ship has sailed. If someone walked away from the hobby because of a body rule, you were looking for a reason to get offended. Most folks are not running them anymore and the folks that are running them don't have an advantage over the folks that are not running them. I have run 3 different bodies back to back to back and have turned exactly (within 0.03) identical times AND the prototype body was NOT the fastest of the three. Crazy I know....

Hmmm....what else can I provide unwelcome commentary on???? Transponders, don't ever buy one until you are sure you are dedicated to the hobby. Use the house transponders as Scott suggested. 

If there is anyone I haven't offended yet, let me know and I will do my best to tick you off!!!>>>


I'll be there on Friday with 4-6 of my cars ready to run whether its a class size of 3 or a class size of 30 and guess what....I'll have just as much fun and enjoyment either way. Who knows, I just might run without a transponder so I finish last on paper and I bet I'll have just as much fun as last week when I finished really well.

Now quit reading this long post and go work on your cars!!! Think of how much more beneficial that would have been instead of wasting 10 minutes reading this keyboard babble!!!:grin2:


----------



## Crashing J

Screw you guys, I'm taking my toys and going home.:crying::willy_nilly:


----------



## ThrottleKing

My eyes hurt now. You happy now Nick?


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> Screw you guys, I'm taking my toys and going home.


Don?t go yet, I have some stuff to sell!!!


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> My eyes hurt now. You happy now Nick?


Your eyes hurt, try typing out that book on your phone!!!! My eyes are burned out. I can?t see but I?m still gonna try to race....


----------



## ThrottleKing

So I’m a little lost now. We still talking about 21.5TC?


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> So I?m a little lost now. We still talking about 21.5TC?


Yes, 21.5TC with no end bell and 17.5 rotor, VTA tires and Prototype bodies with 3S batteries. And....Jason will run his X Max in the class with us.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> ...................................................................................................................................
> 
> Hmmm....what else can I provide unwelcome commentary on???? Transponders, don't ever buy one until you are sure you are dedicated to the hobby. Use the house transponders as Scott suggested.
> 
> .......................................................................................................................:grin2:



Nick, please relax a second and look at what you are doing with your post. I assume you are focusing that "transponder" remark at me because I asked a question about it. A racer was posting about a particular car and the cost. I noticed the cost and only asked if the transponder was included because that would have increased to cost he quoted by 1/4 the cost mentioned. I got my answer and an there wasn't any trashing going on between the me and the other racer. That question has nothing to do with whether the car is good or the class is worth investigating. I was just a simple question.

Peace?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is nitro legal below 35% 7 port?


----------



## RollingChicane

I apologize if that offended you David I honestly wasn?t trying to cause an issue. 

I certainly don?t think anyone has to have a personal transponder to race so I stand by my suggestion but I also see your point in checking to see if the transponder cost was in Scott?s total. If it was, the total could be reduced to your point. 

Most of my comments are my opinion and I intentionally poked at a lot of the comments by several folks, I hope was also sarcastic enough to be funny and hoped folks can see that as well. 

Again, I apologize if I offended you!

You need to get your USGT car back into the races because you have the best handing GT car out there! 

I?d like to see you, JW and Lanny have a shootout!!


----------



## Crashing J

Fyi, Bill is selling tansponders for $65 that work great. I've got a couple of them and have had no issues with them. I'll have them with me Friday if anyone wants to take a look at them.


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> Is nitro legal below 35% 7 port?


No, because that would just be crazy.


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Yes, 21.5TC with no end bell and 17.5 rotor, VTA tires and Prototype bodies with 3S batteries. And....Jason will run his X Max in the class with us.


This is absurd. The ONLY way Jason should be allowed to run that Xmax in this class is if he puts a sharkfin on it.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 21.5TC with no end bell and 17.5 rotor, VTA tires and Prototype bodies with 3S batteries. And....Jason will run his X Max in the class with us.
> 
> 
> 
> This is absurd. The ONLY way Jason should be allowed to run that Xmax in this class is if he puts a sharkfin on it.
Click to expand...

AND HE has to wear a matching helmet!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> I should probably just delete my Hobbytalk profile and never read any posts again but instead, I'll bite on all the commentary and reply.....
> 
> Why is there so much whining from folks that rarely race but never miss a chance to complain. There is a perception that Friday night is all serious and folks only care about winning. That couldn't be further from the truth. Friday nights are a blast and I, along with nearly everyone else, couldn't care less if we finish first or last. Pretty much everybody wants the same thing which is to have FUN and have clean racing. That is it, nothing more and no hidden agenda.
> 
> I doubt that anyone can blame shrinking class sizes on JW or Lanny winning too much because neither of those guys have raced USGT or VTA in probably 6-8 months. Class sizes were still pretty strong (40-50 cars on Friday night) well after those guys took a break from racing. You want to know why we have had smaller classes? .........wait for it.......wait for it....... if you are sitting down, keep reading......it's something that happens every year called SUMMER. Yep, you read that right, SUMMER, you know that time of the year when its hot and people play golf and other hobbies and then kids go back to school and all the sports start back up and people are doing things with their kids and school sports. Guess what happens as summer winds down? School sports, specifically this thing called football, ends and the weather gets cold and outside hobbies stop and people begin to funnel back to the indoor hobbies and suddenly Friday nights grow back to 40-50 cars. Despite all the whining about 3-4 car classes, the amount of money I spend on my stuff and all the other excuses that are flying around, attendance will rebound without any of our efforts simply due to the time of year.
> 
> Rules....Let's talk about rules. I like rules for a multitude of reasons. I'm a fan of the iron fist approach. We all know the rules, let's have a simple tech prior to the heats and main to keep folks honest. I'd like to see a system where each month someone signs up as the "lead tech" for each class and performs the tech each week. Next month, it is a new volunteer. That way it is a rolling, volunteering role and isn't too burdensome for anyone. If your car isn't to spec, go back to your bench and get it legal. If you can't get it legal by the first round, wait until the second round. New folks get a break. Don't ask me what constitutes a "new person", you get the gist of what I'm proposing. Instead, offer some ideas instead of obstacles to progress things forward. No one wants to hear all the reasons why something won't work. Impress us with your intelligence and problem solving skills and contribute. The rules are not difficult and no will be turned away (IMO) if they are trying to comply. Also, anytime you propose rules and/or a class, people are going to challenge and push back. It's a given. I know with every post I make if folks are going to complain or not. Doesn't make the rules bad or the class a bad idea (I actually think the GORC is a fantastic idea and I'd push for this if I were Bill). You just have to stick with the idea despite questions and opposition.
> 
> Cost....Why is anyone complaining about the money that others are spending? I spend a TON of money on RC stuff. I do it because I love the hobby and I get a ton of enjoyment in the engineering and technology aspect of our hobby. I make no apologies for spending my hard earned money on what I enjoy. If you don't like it, I don't really care. If anyone thinks that I spend money so I can win, you are sorely mistaken. If anyone thinks that anybody that races on Friday night spends money so they can win at our small club level races you are so wrong it isn't funny. Chuck made the comment about folks buying and selling a ton of things. I own that one 100% and gladly agree with you on that one. I DO buy and sell a ton of stuff. But, I "sell it forward". I always sell stuff for WAY less than I have in it. I don't try to get top dollar. I don't try to get average dollar. I sell it for less than you could possibly find something similar by a mile. Several folks from Friday and Saturday can vouch for me on that one. I even sold the motor that I had tuned by Rotor Ron, gasp! Yep, that huge whopping $30 that I spent to have a motor tuned for VTA so I didn't have to mess with timing is now in another racers hands. Call me wasteful if you want but other folks are the benefactors of my RC spending. I'll let everyone in on another secret... All those VTA motors out there.....They are pretty much all equal. I've bought 5 "top" VTA motors simply to test them out of curiosity, not out of desire to win, but to see if there really is a difference. Pick any of the $90 motors out there and you have a motor capable of winning. I'm not done yet though.....that high dollar set up station that I mortgaged my house for.....it is actually a used $30 set up station that I bought off of ebay. That $30 also included freight. AND, I got a free T-shirt when I had Rotor Ron tune my motor. It is in picture frame hanging in our front room with all my trophies and plaques I've won....(not really, I'm just being sarcastic on that one). I'm still going though, so don't stop reading!! I've owned a bazillion chassis. I've liked pretty much everyone of them. In all seriousness, I bet I have owned 30 different chassis over 4-5 years. Out of all those chassis, I think only TWO of them were purchased new. My first TT01 and the VBC that my awesome wife bought me for a Christmas gift. All those other chassis, I have bought used. And when I buy them used, I often get a boat load of parts with them. A lot of times, the parts are valued at what I paid for the chassis. Even after I buy used and tear it fully down and replaced anything worn I'm still sitting with a dirt cheap car that is super nice. AND, sticking to my theme, I sell them forward for less than I have in them so others can benefit from my enjoyment of this awesome hobby. Speaking of... I have an excellent Awesomatix A700 and a Kyosho SCT-R that I will sell for a great deal (separately) if anyone is interested.
> 
> Level playing field.....VTA is about as level as you can get IMO. Look at the time sheets on any given Friday night. Anytime you can have 6-8 cars, all with different motors, batteries, ESC's and chassis and they are all within 0.1 of each other, what more can you ask for???? USGT is very similar in the top 4-6 folks. Any one is capable of winning if they drive clean. Read back through all the weeks of Friday Night Recaps and you will see a common theme.... a lot of times the car that turns the fastest lap isn't the car that wins. Even 21.5TC had the top 3 cars within 0.1 of each other, and that was with JW running, gasp!! BTW, the 4th car was Brock who was running his USGT car with us and we was within 0.3 so that is pretty dang close too.
> 
> Bodies....get over it. That ship has sailed. If someone walked away from the hobby because of a body rule, you were looking for a reason to get offended. Most folks are not running them anymore and the folks that are running them don't have an advantage over the folks that are not running them. I have run 3 different bodies back to back to back and have turned exactly (within 0.03) identical times AND the prototype body was NOT the fastest of the three. Crazy I know....
> 
> Hmmm....what else can I provide unwelcome commentary on???? Transponders, don't ever buy one until you are sure you are dedicated to the hobby. Use the house transponders as Scott suggested.
> 
> If there is anyone I haven't offended yet, let me know and I will do my best to tick you off!!!>>>
> 
> 
> I'll be there on Friday with 4-6 of my cars ready to run whether its a class size of 3 or a class size of 30 and guess what....I'll have just as much fun and enjoyment either way. Who knows, I just might run without a transponder so I finish last on paper and I bet I'll have just as much fun as last week when I finished really well.
> 
> Now quit reading this long post and go work on your cars!!! Think of how much more beneficial that would have been instead of wasting 10 minutes reading this keyboard babble!!!:grin2:


Toy Cars


----------



## TEAM PBR

Ok these are constructive ideas/suggestions so I hope no nerves are stepped on.
1, Rather than muddy the waters with another tc class why don't you take throttlekings electronics for the proposed 21.5tc class and apply it towards a wgt-r class? It's been what 3 or 4 years now since you've had a 10th scale onroad pan car race not counting f1 at Indy rc right? I realize everyone has tc's and possibly extra tc's but there has to be dudes leftover from those days with cars theyd like to put back on track and it'd be something different and fresh at this point while leaving 21.5tc And usgt as is. 

2, And another idea for race nights cause as a casual observer last week I noticed during the second round while watching that almost every race required volunteer marshals and even the new track owner marshalled so props to him and this idea would probably be as much a question/idea for him. Would there be any harm during the qualifier rounds running similar speed classes without numbers for adequate marshals together with ifmar starts so guys were qualifying/racing against a clock during their qualifiers and then run their mains alone as a class so the number of volunteers needed over the course of the night was greatly reduced? Just food for thought.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Is nitro legal below 35% 7 port?


I don't fully understand what you are trying to accomplish here, TK. I have run 7 port engines in my 1/8 on-road car for several years with some success. But the 35% thing is confusing. The nitro on-road guys follow ROAR rules which are affiliated with IFMAR, the international sanctioning body. IFMAR has maximums for nitro-methane in the fuel. We are limited to 25% in the 3.5cc engines and 16% in the 2.2cc engines. Both these limits are to address run time for a tank of fuel, targeting 5 minutes running per tank. The 3.5cc engines run with 125cc tanks maximum and the 2.2cc engines run with 75cc tanks. There was a craze about 4 years ago to run 16% in the 3.5cc engines since the tuners had done legal modifications that killed run time. Some guys were only running 3 min45sec on a tank in 3.5cc engines. Things have come back to normal now with most engines getting the 5 minutes run time, but then IFMAR threw a new wrench into qualifying. They increased the length of a qualifier to 7 minutes, forcing all teams to do pit stop during a Q run. That was done at the World Championships in France this last summer. ROAR, however, remained with the 5 minute Q run and allowed pitting except on the last lap. So, I don't know any of the fuel mixers that have a 35% blend for these racing engines. It would require changes to head clearance to prevent detonation. Usually the engine manufacturers build a different head for the different levels of nitro-methane.

Just so you know, my NovaRossi 7 port onroad engine would get 5m45sec to 6min run time. That allowed me to short fuel on pitstops during the mains or I could extend the last tank and save a pitstop over the competition. All sorts of race strategy apply. Hope that helps. Please clarify if I didn't cover the intent of your comment.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I apologize if that offended you David I honestly wasn?t trying to cause an issue.
> 
> I certainly don?t think anyone has to have a personal transponder to race so I stand by my suggestion but I also see your point in checking to see if the transponder cost was in Scott?s total. If it was, the total could be reduced to your point.
> 
> Most of my comments are my opinion and I intentionally poked at a lot of the comments by several folks, I hope was also sarcastic enough to be funny and hoped folks can see that as well.
> 
> Again, I apologize if I offended you!
> 
> You need to get your USGT car back into the races because you have the best handing GT car out there!
> 
> I?d like to see you, JW and Lanny have a shootout!!


Accepted, Nick. I don't agree that my USGT is the best handling car at our track. There have been some issues that have kept me on the sidelines, but I think once we figure out how to handle a TC class and the black carpet is down, I will appear again. 

We also have some head scratching to do with the 1/12 scale class. Simpson and I have been talking, trying to find a way to run that class so everybody feels good about it. We are trying hard to keep the drivers we have and not loose any to frustration. Several years ago 1/12 was the premier class with many drivers and people coming from long distances to run with us. We had one knuckle headed driver that was pushing for different forms of 1/12 than we had and it forced virtually all of those drivers to leave. We went through over 50 drivers in a 6 month period that are not racing any more, or moved to another class. All because this one dude didn't want to consider having classes for new people to start and for each driver to find his own level in the race program and run with his peers. Our racing is too fragile for that to continue.


----------



## ThrottleKing

LOL. The nitro comment was meant as a joke but you may not have complete information on fuels and I have nearly zero on 1/8 racing. Torco, O’Donnell,Byron’s and VP all make rc fuels at or over 40%nitro for car applications. Torco has a 100% for drag cars


----------



## AquaRacer

davidl said:


> Accepted, Nick. I don't agree that my USGT is the best handling car at our track. There have been some issues that have kept me on the sidelines, but I think once we figure out how to handle a TC class and the black carpet is down, I will appear again.
> 
> We also have some head scratching to do with the 1/12 scale class. Simpson and I have been talking, trying to find a way to run that class so everybody feels good about it. We are trying hard to keep the drivers we have and not loose any to frustration. Several years ago 1/12 was the premier class with many drivers and people coming from long distances to run with us. We had one knuckle headed driver that was pushing for different forms of 1/12 than we had and it forced virtually all of those drivers to leave. We went through over 50 drivers in a 6 month period that are not racing any more, or moved to another class. All because this one dude didn't want to consider having classes for new people to start and for each driver to find his own level in the race program and run with his peers. Our racing is too fragile for that to continue.


Dave,
Why not make 1/12th scale with a Spec tire and a no timing motor. This way there is not a motor of the month club in order to be competitive. You could even go as far as a spec battery. This would even the playing field in many ways. I enjoyed racing 1/12th scale back in those days but have since moved on due to my own reasons. 

Brian B.


----------



## CPW

davidl said:


> We also have some head scratching to do with the 1/12 scale class. Simpson and I have been talking, trying to find a way to run that class so everybody feels good about it. We are trying hard to keep the drivers we have and not loose any to frustration. ...


Good to hear. My 12th scale game has sucked lately, but I intend to stick with it and grow as a racer, FWIW.

Are we still on grey carpet for tomorrow?

Side note: I'm really pissed at VBC right now. Some parts for my 12th scale weren't in stock at TQ, so I bit the bullet and ordered direct from VBC. 12 days (!) later and I have yet to get a single status update beyond the initial "thanks for your order (money)" email...

Anyone ever ordered direct from VBC before?


----------



## Crashing J

We will be on grey carpet tomorrow. It was still in as of last night for the off-road.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW;6388865
Anyone ever ordered direct from VBC before? [IMG said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/frown.gif[/IMG]


Did you order through VBC or VBC Racing USA? I?ve always had good luck through VBCRACINGUSA.


----------



## CPW

Hmm... vbcracingusa.com redirects to vbcracing.com so I'm not sure it's specifically delineated now...? I was quoted 5 days shipping via USPS or DHL, which makes sense with VBC USA in Washington. Did I miss something?

I had to file a paypal case on them...


----------



## FrankNitti

Wow!!!! haven't read the thread in a while and I see that nothing has changed.:surprise: Planes are up for the winter, so as Nick has said it's time to come indoors, summer is over. I like the ideal of 21.5 TC, I'll be on a recon mission:nerd: coming down to the track soon to get the info on what is and isn't legal to run in that class and or 21.5 GT.
-David


----------



## CPW

CPW said:


> I had to file a paypal case on them...


Well that must have lit a fire. They refunded my money with an hour. Still not a single word about the status of my order etc. Hmm, I want to like you, VBC...


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> LOL. The nitro comment was meant as a joke but you may not have complete information on fuels and I have nearly zero on 1/8 racing. Torco, O’Donnell,Byron’s and VP all make rc fuels at or over 40%nitro for car applications. Torco has a 100% for drag cars


You are correct here. I don't pay much attention to the fuels I will not use. But I do pay attention to the manufacturer (mixer). Byrons, to me and the others at Toledo, has control of the best oils and mixes them consistently. The others either don't use adequate oils or are not consistent in their mixing that leads to problems.


----------



## davidl

AquaRacer said:


> Dave,
> Why not make 1/12th scale with a Spec tire and a no timing motor. This way there is not a motor of the month club in order to be competitive. You could even go as far as a spec battery. This would even the playing field in many ways. I enjoyed racing 1/12th scale back in those days but have since moved on due to my own reasons.
> 
> Brian B.


Hi Brian.

First, all of us have equipment and adopting some of those ideas will force all of us to go purchase more. Regarding motors, we don't have an issue with "motor of the month" because that has nothing to do with who wins any particular race day. I am running a motor that is now third generation from the manufacturer. Also, sometimes I have run a 21.5 motor in this class. The others have used 21.5 motors on Tuesday nights and have had decent success with that. So, I have no intention to purchase any of the newest motors for racing on Friday night. That is why we don't have a "motor of the month" situation.

Second, I have run the spec tires for over 6 months and like them, even on this grey carpet. I have shared that information with the others and they have reported the same positive feel of the spec tires. But we will probably not make a rule for it since it is now unnecessary.

Third, no one is loosing with the batteries they have. Every one has plenty of runtime and their laptimes are not falling off at the end of the race. And to give you an idea of what I am doing with batteries, I am running cells that are now on their third season and the IR #'s are above 3 milliohms. If I were racing in an event that had some of the best national racers, I would purchase new batteries that are around 1 milliohm IR so my batteries would be at their level.

But here is the bottom line about the 1/12 scale class. We don't weigh the cars or do voltage checks before each heat or main. We only have approved bodies to run so there is no issue there. All of our drivers know that the races are won in the corners, so they are working on their setups and driving skills to obtain good cornering and building consistency. I have been extremely encouraging with them to keep at it. Practice as much as possible because that is where the largest gains will be found. And I look at their lap times and make positive references to their improvements. They are asking questions and I like that. I don't hold back any information about how to improve their cars. So I am sharing my experience to help them along. I have even shared parts on occasion so that they can race. I recognize that they are short on experience when comparing to me and that is because I am so old. And to their credit, they are listening and respecting what I have to offer. I have not taken the approach that I have to win all the time, just do the best I can and see if the others need something that will help them running their 1/12 scales.


----------



## jkaetz

Here's Chucky! said:


> Could not disagree with that post more and the idea that one could even throw out the idea that there can't be a leval playing field rules wise sorta irks a lot of people.
> 
> It's all about tech and ruling with an iron fist once a rules package is established but then again, when some people get caught cheating the talk shifts to laughs about toy cars, what's the big deal or what is my or someone else's problem?
> 
> Remove as many variables from a rules package that you can then you get as close to a level playing field as possible.
> 
> Fast racers aren't necessarily good drivers...





crispy said:


> A couple comments about GORC.
> 
> 2. All of the cars won't be the same. Some people will spend hours making their TC4 so free that they are going to be better. Maybe 1%, maybe more. That's life I guess.


This is what I had in mind. The rules will keep everything close as they do in other spec classes. They will also keep costs down. But there is an entire level the isn't equipment related in knowing how to make sure the drive train is friction free and how to set up the car so that it works well on the track. I would never argue that rules shouldn't be agreed upon and followed, I just don't want to propagate the notion that you can simply pull a car out of the box and be contending for the podium. I suppose I just look at things wholistically and feel that the secret sauce is in the time and knowledge that you put into your own car. Thus my statement that to have a truly level playing field you would need the same person maintaining and setting up the cars. At that point you've eliminated all the variables except the driver and it's up to the driver to figure out how to drive that specific car fast. For experienced racers it could be used as a way to learn how to drive with a car behaving in a particular way. For example if the cars are all purposely set up to be loose it would be up to you to adjust your driving style. Same if they were purposely set up tight, twitchy, or lazy. Yes I'm talking way out in theory land, but it's a fun place sometimes.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a D1 10.5 with a rotor barely over 1100, can I use that in USGT?


----------



## Matt P.

I know my opinion probably means little since I haven't raced at IndyRC in 6 months, but just like David F., I plan on coming back in the next month or so and hopefully on a regular basis.

My opinion on all this non-stop new class/class rules/spec class discussion:

As much as people want to belittle ROAR and sometimes USVTA, they put a lot of time and thought into their rules packages. The electric TC rules in ROAR are very good. Sure, it opens it up for expensive batteries, motors, esc's, chassis, etc. However, part of this is intended to push the technology and innovation within the hobby for the betterment of the hobby. If every class was spec, how many R/C manufacturing companies would exist? Right now we have endless options to choose from, which to me, is part of the fun with this hobby. 

With that said, I do believe there is a place in our hobby for a spec class. It helps new racers get into the hobby. It's pulls those bashers into the track and start racing. To me each track benefits from having one spec class. However, I think one is enough. If we start spec'ing all classes, this drives away another big segment of the hobby....the serious racer. As I said above, there are quite a few of "serious" racers that travel sometimes weekly to other tracks so they can race normal TC classes.

IndyRC already has a "spec" class - Slash, and its serves its purpose very well. It brings people in off the street and gets them racing with something they can also throw in their backyard and bash if they want.

So while I would definitely race in a 21.5 TC class that had a spec motor, I believe we should just run the ROAR rules as written. Same with VTA, USGT, F1, and 1/12.

Speaking of class rules, I think we are forgetting the main reason all of the spec class talk is heating up. We need a regular tech process at our races. While I truly believe the amount of racers at IndyRC that are cheating is probably under 1%, having a regular tech'ing process puts confidence in the program. I.E., those racers that claim someone is cheating all the time will see that those guys are actually just really good at setup and driving! There will be less complaints about the rules and the expense and more focus on becoming a better racer. I know others have brought it up, but I think we are looking at tech'ing as a component of racing instead of a focus of the racing program.

See ya'll at the track soon.


----------



## AquaRacer

davidl said:


> Hi Brian.
> 
> First, all of us have equipment and adopting some of those ideas will force all of us to go purchase more. Regarding motors, we don't have an issue with "motor of the month" because that has nothing to do with who wins any particular race day. I am running a motor that is now third generation from the manufacturer. Also, sometimes I have run a 21.5 motor in this class. The others have used 21.5 motors on Tuesday nights and have had decent success with that. So, I have no intention to purchase any of the newest motors for racing on Friday night. That is why we don't have a "motor of the month" situation.
> 
> Second, I have run the spec tires for over 6 months and like them, even on this grey carpet. I have shared that information with the others and they have reported the same positive feel of the spec tires. But we will probably not make a rule for it since it is now unnecessary.
> 
> Third, no one is loosing with the batteries they have. Every one has plenty of runtime and their laptimes are not falling off at the end of the race. And to give you an idea of what I am doing with batteries, I am running cells that are now on their third season and the IR #'s are above 3 milliohms. If I were racing in an event that had some of the best national racers, I would purchase new batteries that are around 1 milliohm IR so my batteries would be at their level.
> 
> But here is the bottom line about the 1/12 scale class. We don't weigh the cars or do voltage checks before each heat or main. We only have approved bodies to run so there is no issue there. All of our drivers know that the races are won in the corners, so they are working on their setups and driving skills to obtain good cornering and building consistency. I have been extremely encouraging with them to keep at it. Practice as much as possible because that is where the largest gains will be found. And I look at their lap times and make positive references to their improvements. They are asking questions and I like that. I don't hold back any information about how to improve their cars. So I am sharing my experience to help them along. I have even shared parts on occasion so that they can race. I recognize that they are short on experience when comparing to me and that is because I am so old. And to their credit, they are listening and respecting what I have to offer. I have not taken the approach that I have to win all the time, just do the best I can and see if the others need something that will help them running their 1/12 scales.


David,
Glad to hear that 1/12th scale is progressing along nicely for you guys then. I was merely stating some food for thought or ideas. If everyone seems to be happy with what is going on then go with it.

Brian


----------



## BadSign

All this talk of classes makes me want a second car. Y'all need to stop.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> All this talk of classes makes me want a second car. Y'all need to stop.


I have a dialed in Awesomatix with your name on it!!! Or if F1 is more your style, I have a really nice CRC F1 RTR for you!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

[IMG-LEFT][/IMG-LEFT]


RollingChicane said:


> I have a dialed in Awesomatix with your name on it!!! Or if F1 is more your style, I have a really nice CRC F1 RTR for you!!


You aren’t giving up F1


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> I have a dialed in Awesomatix with your name on it!!! Or if F1 is more your style, I have a really nice CRC F1 RTR for you!!


Yeah, which kid do I tell "college is over, dad needs more r/c".:laugh:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Does Reedy or anyone else make an ESC that does not require a voltage booster for 1/12 or WGT when using a single cell lipo?

Three options would be nice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AquaRacer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Does Reedy or anyone else make an ESC that does not require a voltage booster for 1/12 or WGT when using a single cell lipo?
> 
> Three options would be nice.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Chuck,
I found these at TQrcracing

Hobbywing: XR10 Pro Stock Spec ESC (1S) / XERUN 120A 1S V3.1 ESC - Black Edition (30112500)
Orca: ORCA VRITRA VX3 1S Competition ESC for 1/12 1/10 Pan cars	
Gforce: G-Force 1S 120 ESC - Roar Approved

This is from SMC-racing.net
SMC-Racing:ESC

Hope the info helps..

Brian


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Yeah, which kid do I tell "college is over, dad needs more r/c".


To buy my RTR F1, all you have to do is skip a coffee or two!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One thing I would keep in mind tonight when you guys talk to Bill (I can't come tonight) is that he is dealing with a lot on his plate right now. So, give him time to think on things. He's learning about the business he bought (_Indy RC_) and trying to scale back on his existing hobby shop, _Hobby RC_. 

_Hobby RC _has been in the same location for well over 30 years and has a strong following of RC airplane people, clubs and activities. So, he has many individuals and clubs talking to him about the changes at that store as well right now. Its big news in the central Indiana RC airplane community.

What is really important for us (the Friday night on-road group) may be something he isn't able to prioritize as highly as wished due to him needing to juggle a lot of things and to hopefully also sleep at night.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> One thing I would keep in mind tonight when you guys talk to Bill (I can't come tonight) is that he is dealing with a lot on his plate right now. So, give him time to think on things. He's learning about the business he bought (_Indy RC_) and trying to scale back on his existing hobby shop, _Hobby RC_.
> 
> _Hobby RC _has been in the same location for well over 30 years and has a strong following of RC airplane people, clubs and activities. So, he has many individuals and clubs talking to him about the changes at that store as well right now. Its big news in the central Indiana RC airplane community.
> 
> What is really important for us (the Friday night on-road group) may be something he isn't able to prioritize as highly as wished due to him needing to juggle a lot of things and to hopefully also sleep at night.


Good advice!


----------



## jkaetz

Here's Chucky! said:


> Does Reedy or anyone else make an ESC that does not require a voltage booster for 1/12 or WGT when using a single cell lipo?
> 
> Three options would be nice.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I know Tekin's RS Gen2 series has a 1s mode. I'm guessing you wouldn't need a booster it but have never tried.


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> I know Tekin's RS Gen2 series has a 1s mode. I'm guessing you wouldn't need a booster it but have never tried.


Being a Tekin ESC fan, and 1S user in 12th, actually the gen2 doesn't support 1S, at least according to their docs. There is a setting for 1S voltage cutoff, but it's input power specs are 2-3s.

That said, I am drooling over the RS Pro which is spec'd for 1S https://www.teamtekin.com/rspro.html


----------



## Matt P.

Pretty sure you can run any 2s ESC with 1 cell. However, the ones that don't have an internal booster will only supply the voltage of the 1 cell battery to the receiver and servo. Futaba receivers/servos can run off 3.7v. You would just lose some servo speed, which might be a good thing in 1/12.


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> Being a Tekin ESC fan, and 1S user in 12th, actually the gen2 doesn't support 1S, at least according to their docs. There is a setting for 1S voltage cutoff, but it's input power specs are 2-3s.


I see that, but I also know there's a checkbox in the hotwire setup. Very strange that they even have 1s mode listed on their features page but no mention of it in the manual. I suppose the real question is how much power can it supply to the receiver and servo.


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> I see that, but I also know there's a checkbox in the hotwire setup. Very strange that they even have 1s mode listed on their features page but no mention of it in the manual. I suppose the real question is how much power can it supply to the receiver and servo.


Well now I'm going to have to break out the voltmeter...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

AquaRacer said:


> Chuck,
> I found these at TQrcracing
> 
> Hobbywing: XR10 Pro Stock Spec ESC (1S) / XERUN 120A 1S V3.1 ESC - Black Edition (30112500)
> Orca: ORCA VRITRA VX3 1S Competition ESC for 1/12 1/10 Pan cars
> Gforce: G-Force 1S 120 ESC - Roar Approved
> 
> This is from SMC-racing.net
> SMC-Racing:ESC
> 
> Hope the info helps..
> 
> Brian


Hopefully that info will help others, I know it did me but I found an LRP SXX V2 in the modern wing of my museum so that will work for now. LOL!

Another I saw to add for 1 cell lipo use was a Sky RC Toro 1S120.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## CPW

CPW said:


> Well now I'm going to have to break out the voltmeter...





jkaetz said:


> I see that, but I also know there's a checkbox in the hotwire setup. Very strange that they even have 1s mode listed on their features page but no mention of it in the manual. I suppose the real question is how much power can it supply to the receiver and servo.


This made me super curious, as I'd much rather have a tekin rs gen2 in my 12th scale than what I have now. So I did actually bust out the voltmeter.

With a not-so-charged 1S battery at 3.85 volts:

Hobbywing old version 1S ESC -> Receiver voltage @6.03 volts, and holds steady on steering and throttle (on a stand, no torque load) use.

Tekin RS Gen2 Spec ESC (1S checked and 1S volt cutoff set in hotwire PC app) -> Receiver voltage @ 3.7ish. No boosting going on here.

For comparison, the same Tekin on 2S was 5.98v to the receiver with a drop to about 5.90v with steering and throttle load.

What the heck does that 1S checkbox even do then...? Hmm...


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

If you missed this past Friday night, you missed a fun night of racing! We had 29 entries in the main that was full of fun, laughter and comradery. So without any further delay, here it goes:

*Track Layout*
Fantastic use of the square footage. Pretty much the entire carpet area was used but more importantly was usable racing area. The layout was a great mix of high speed as well as somewhat technical areas with proper width lanes throughout. For me, this week's layout was a 4 out of 5 stars. 

*Slash*
The purest form of box stock racing around was in action on Friday night. Gary the "Slash Master" is back in action and has reclaimed his throne with fantastic on-track performance. Gary had the truck to beat all night and John S. did his best to over-throw the Slash Master kingdom and gave it a valiant effort but fell a bit short taking the second place spot followed by Rusty. Also exciting was a father and son team that joined the Slash racing as well.

*F1*
The F1 cars were throwing it down as well on Friday night. To no surprise, JW put on a clinic with lap times fairly close to USGT times with his awesome Xray machine. Also wielding Xray technology was the dynamic duo team of Scott and Chris. This week Scott bested his brother to take the #2 spot, leaving Chris to round out the podium. Brian B. was a close 4th with his CRC machine. Great to have you back Brian!

*21.5 TC*
The fastest class of the night was 21.5 TC. JW and Reggio were throwing down fantastic battles in the heats with JW coming out on top for the start of the main. Reggio called it a night early leaving the 2nd spot open for the mains. JW took the win with Jason driving a great racing and working on eliminating traction rolls from his ARC machine and I rounded out the podium with a tag-team driving effort with Mr. John S on my machine.

*USGT*
The USGT cars were flying on Friday night with a high diversity of chassis being represented. All drivers were within 0.2 of each other which made for some fantastic racing. As the race ticked down, I was able to bring home the win over Jason in 2nd and A-Aaron in third. A-Aaron has been working on his TC7 machine and it handles excellent so watch for him to be a regular contender! Great job getting your machines working so well Aaron!

*VTA*
Holy Cow!!! VTA was AWESOME Friday night. I don't know how anyone could make this class more fun to run. The top 4 cars had a top 20 Avg separation of 0.04 and the largest spread of ~0.2. After 8 minutes was nearly complete, there were still battles for position everywhere! At the final buzzer, I narrowly eeked out a win by 0.1 seconds over Brian S with Jason and John landing in the 3rd and 4th positions. Special shout out for Chuck W. for putting his car into the A-main. His car continues to get better each week and he is driving it with excellence! 

That wraps it up for this week! Thanks to everyone for making it a blast. See you all next week.


----------



## RollingChicane

*21.5 TC Update*

Bill called a drivers meeting upstairs for anyone who was interested in 21.5 TC racing. 8 or 9 people were present for the meeting and we discussed racing in general as well as specifics for 21.5 TC. Bill's approach is simple - he is here to support the racing. He wants racing to be fun and to be inline with what the majority of the racers want and will verbalize.

Rules specifically discussed and agreed upon with 100% consensus will be a ~ $50 locked timing Hobbywing motor that Bill will stock and Sweep Black spec tires that Bill will also stock. All other rules will be per ROAR TC rule book. For a quick reference, that means any blinky ESC, any 2S battery, approved TC body and 1350g weight requirement. We will also have a 8.40 Voltage limit when tech is performed with a TBD overage limit (ie, 8.41 max example). We will implement these rules once the Black carpet is installed.

Speaking of Black carpet.....Bill has stated that the carpet folks have been called and it will either be installed as early as today/Monday or by the next Sunday/Monday (ie, 1 week from today) if all goes to plan.

Lastly, to help Bill from being bombarded by folks, we have created "Class Champions" to be the spokesperson for each class. These folks will be the primary Go-To for conversation regarding requests / rules / concerns. The class champions will take concerns in an organized and structured manner to Bill on a weekly/monthly basis. Nothing is off limits for you to put on the class champion's radar so fire away with anything you want to discuss. It has also been discussed that the class champions will be responsible to oversee tech for that specific class if/when tech is implemented. Use these folks for reference and help if you are needing assistance with set up as well. The class champions are as follows:



21.5 TC - Jeremiah W.
USGT - Nick C.
VTA - Jason K.
F1 - Brian B.

Now that the cooler weather is here and the outdoor hobbies are over, plan on joining one (or several) of these classes this winter and have some fun!


----------



## regets ama

*First In*

21.5 TC

I'll start the "don't care for" discussion. Why Sweep tires, they have too many variables to select from - room for OH, MUST HAVE BOUGHT THE WRONG PAIR, or worse.

GRAVITY TIRES are used in a large selection of venues and have only one compound in its spoke wheel version. They have also been the selected track tire for our other "close" tracks. Take the guess work out of it. If Bill isn't capable of getting that inventory I could understand.

maybe next time the "meeting" could be announced for decision/discussions/voting.

SCNRA


----------



## crispy

If they don't change the tires too, then it is just a spec motor USGT with different bodies...

>


----------



## regets ama

crispy said:


> If they don't change the tires too, then it is just a spec motor USGT with different bodies...
> 
> >


Assumption they are Sweep TC tires similar to the Gravity TC tires. 
(slicks, as used on all TCs i know of)


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> 21.5 TC
> 
> I'll start the "don't care for" discussion. Why Sweep tires, they have too many variables to select from - room for OH, MUST HAVE BOUGHT THE WRONG PAIR, or worse.
> 
> GRAVITY TIRES are used in a large selection of venues and have only one compound in its spoke wheel version. They have also been the selected track tire for our other "close" tracks. Take the guess work out of it. If Bill isn't capable of getting that inventory I could understand.
> 
> maybe next time the "meeting" could be announced for decision/discussions/voting.
> 
> SCNRA


Good questions! 

JW - can you weigh in on John?s tire questions?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bill has an account already with Sweep from the old track days. The Sweep Blacks were created for black carpet. It has been and will be again this year the tire for the US Indoor Carpet Champs.


----------



## TEAM PBR

One quick general question Nick? With four class champions listed are those now the only official Friday night Indy rc race classes or will slash and 12th scale etc continue but not be championed by one person?


----------



## jtsbell

I say with in 6 weeks there will be no USGT class or it will be watered down so bad it won't be fun to run.


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> One quick general question Nick? With four class champions listed are those now the only official Friday night Indy rc race classes or will slash and 12th scale etc continue but not be championed by one person?


We will continue to run any class that enough cars show up for. If anyone wants to volunteer to be a class champion for remaining classes, we are looking for folks to step up (I should have added that part!)

We would expect class champions to run in the class and regularly there, that?s all that is required!


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> I say with in 6 weeks there will be no USGT class or it will be watered down so bad it won't be fun to run.


Then it?ll be my job to make sure that doesn?t happen!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Congratulations to all the people appointed or that volunteered to be managers of each TC class on Friday.

What would be nice now is to put everything down on paper and post online or make print outs and have posted at the track so the rules are clear and available to all because someone once said to me that "it ain't a rule unless it's on paper". Putting everything down and making it easily available will make it easier for people who can't make it every week to know what's going on and what to show up with when they do. Lots of people can't make it every week, that's just how life goes.

As far as recaps, why doesn't someone take a pic and post the results? Isn't there a post online button in the scoring software? Posting results seems simpler, safes time...

Good luck, Friday's are wham jam boom bam of a good time and with winter upon us look for attendance to be like David Lee Roth and JUMP!


----------



## RollingChicane

Here's Chucky! said:


> What would be nice now is to put everything down on paper and post online or make print outs and have posted at the track so the rules are clear and available to all because someone once said to me that "it ain't a rule unless it's on paper". Putting everything down and making it easily available....


 Perfect timing that you suggest that. Jason put together a great start to a rules package for most classes a while back. In the meeting on Friday night, we discussed posting those rules after we revisit and update them again. We would post them on line as well as in the shop. Jason is going to send them to Bill if he has not already done so. One thing that we will need help with, is for other class champions to step up and to help put together rules for classes such as 1/12th scale that we didn?t know much about. 

I like everything that I am seeing and hearing from Billand I believe he is going to continue and improve the racing atmosphere at our track!


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> jtsbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say with in 6 weeks there will be no USGT class or it will be watered down so bad it won't be fun to run.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it?ll be my job to make sure that doesn?t happen!
Click to expand...

 I will expand a little bit on how I see the classes differentiating themselves one from another. 
For me, 21.5 TC will be the highest level of racing on rubber tires at our track. Folks like JW, Reggio, Lanny, etc will be running in this class. A lot of visiting Racers that run 17.5 TC in the past will likely run this class as well. If you want to see how you stack up against the best of the best racers in our area, this is a perfect class for you to run. 

For USGT, I view this class as the class that will be for everyone wanting to run a little faster than VTA can offer. With the addition of the black carpet, grip should no longer be an issue. I still see this class being the primary group of racers for our track With the most equal (ie, non-expert) drivers to race against. 

Maybe a good way to think of it as each class being a steppingstone. VTA is the entry point, USGT is the next step, and 21.5 TC is the highest level of racing that we will have.


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Bill has an account already with Sweep from the old track days. The Sweep Blacks were created for black carpet. It has been and will be again this year the tire for the US Indoor Carpet Champs.


Hope he can still get Gravity USGT pre-mounts, thought it'd be a natural selection for TC as I assumed he had an account for them as well. Gravity TC tires are usually priced on the low end of slick options.

I've never run Sweep Blacks. If they are for black carpet they may be stiff or harder compound, similar to Gravity TC. 

Not sure how many locals are attending US Indoor CC needing to get a jump on working with that tire. 

Of course if we all had that 2018 T4 I test drove last Friday (JW's), I could run drift tires and still have side bite. Hopefully X-ray comes out with a 2017-18 conversion kit for my T4.

Or better yet, someone make me an offer for my 2017 X-ray T4 - super clean - very fast - 1st place podium finish at Summit's Last Blast USGT race. You too could own the last car to ever win USGT class for Fort Wayne's black carpet track. :lurk5:


----------



## jkaetz

Here's Chucky! said:


> Congratulations to all the people appointed or that volunteered to be managers of each TC class on Friday.
> 
> What would be nice now is to put everything down on paper and post online or make print outs and have posted at the track so the rules are clear and available to all because someone once said to me that "it ain't a rule unless it's on paper". Putting everything down and making it easily available will make it easier for people who can't make it every week to know what's going on and what to show up with when they do. Lots of people can't make it every week, that's just how life goes.
> 
> As far as recaps, why doesn't someone take a pic and post the results? Isn't there a post online button in the scoring software? Posting results seems simpler, safes time...
> 
> Good luck, Friday's are wham jam boom bam of a good time and with winter upon us look for attendance to be like David Lee Roth and JUMP!


https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ql2ipnOJ5-Wajogs1NxXeIIwMNkjHMKLkEwfFz4zG4/edit?usp=sharing
This is what I put together earlier this year. I'm sure it needs reviewed and updated but my weekend was crazy and my week isn't going to get any better until next weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The tire was selected by the track director and then brought to a vote by the 8-9 guys that came upstairs after the meeting was announced. The type C Gravity was mentioned and still the Sweep was unanimously voted.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The Xray can be somewhat updated. You would need to buy the shocks and towers and top deck. that will get you close. The new motor mount would require the new chassis. The new kit also has 51mm ecs’s up front vs the 52’s.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The new motor mount is more centered and some rotors are longer than others at the pinion and need to be ground down a little to not rub the battery case.


----------



## Matt P.

RollingChicane said:


> Rules specifically discussed and agreed upon with 100% consensus will be a ~ $50 locked timing Hobbywing motor that Bill will stock and Sweep Black spec tires that Bill will also stock. All other rules will be per ROAR TC rule book. For a quick reference, that means any blinky ESC, any 2S battery, approved TC body and 1350g weight requirement. We will also have a 8.40 Voltage limit when tech is performed with a TBD overage limit (ie, 8.41 max example). We will implement these rules once the Black carpet is installed.


Awesome. Count me in. Let me know when the required motor and tires are in stock.


----------



## Crashing J

jkaetz said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ql2ipnOJ5-Wajogs1NxXeIIwMNkjHMKLkEwfFz4zG4/edit?usp=sharing
> This is what I put together earlier this year. I'm sure it needs reviewed and updated but my weekend was crazy and my week isn't going to get any better until next weekend.


I have a question pertaining to the slash class. On the website it states a 65c battery limit. The website also goes on to talk about a track limit on batteries for all stock classes. Is this still the case or is the battery now wide open?


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I have a question pertaining to the slash class. On the website it states a 65c battery limit. The website also goes on to talk about a track limit on batteries for all stock classes. Is this still the case or is the battery now wide open?


I?m not a Slash racer so I should probably keep my opinion to myself, but FWIW I?ll toss this out there....

Not sure when/where the original rule came from but I don?t like any rule that has a C rating as part of the calculation or reference simply due to the fact that it can be so severely skewed and/or misrepresented by various manufacturers. 

I?d suggest that at least for Friday nights the battery for Slash could be unlimited C rating and cap it at 7,000MAH 

Anyone can feel free to shoot that theory down and it won?t hurt my feelings!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I like the idea of 21.5 TC with the spec motor, I have literally over a dozen sets, some new in package of sweeps accumulated over the years that I'll use until I get hands on the newest version, who knows,the old sweeps could be fine so fellas could use them up.

What was the part number for the 21.5 spec motor everyone is required to run in 21.5 TC?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crashing J said:


> I have a question pertaining to the slash class. On the website it states a 65c battery limit. The website also goes on to talk about a track limit on batteries for all stock classes. Is this still the case or is the battery now wide open?


That rule was never enforced to my knowledge, run what you want until someone tells you otherwise is what I'd do. I know some that have run lipos from Max Amps that cost as much or more as the Slash itself without electronics. I'm running a 250c / 100000mah but I'm not sure my esc can figure out what to do with all the extra juice. Lol?


----------



## ThrottleKing

PN for the motor is 3650 and Bill is or has ordered some.

PN for the tires is 2735417 and Bill is or has those ordered


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> I?m not a Slash racer so I should probably keep my opinion to myself, but FWIW I?ll toss this out there....


Public forum, everyone entitled to their opinions and post, popular or not regardless of attendence, being there one night, every night of the week or none at all.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> PN for the motor is 3650 and Bill is or has ordered some.
> 
> PN for the tires is 2735417 and Bill is or has those ordered


Which 3650? A few pop up with normal endbells, red endbells, etc. Possible post a link to HW website?

I have one on order from Pennington but there might not be enough, this class is could grow considerably over the next two to three weeks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TEAM PBR

I think that battery rule popped up because a group thought one or two racers had an advantage with their max amps batteries. I think if someone were to step forward and be the class champion that rule could be addressed with the new track owner as I'm certain it isn't really needed and maybe an updated set of what slash classes run at Indy rc could be put together with the differences in rules highlighted etc. I'm not the guy for the job but there are a lot of guys that race regularly that could do it I'm sure. Have a good week dudes


----------



## ThrottleKing

3650SD G2 I’m not good with this iPhone so I don’t know how to post a link yet. lol


----------



## mesa1232

Here's Chucky! said:


> Which 3650? A few pop up with normal endbells, red endbells, etc. Possible post a link to HW website?
> 
> I have one on order from Pennington but there might not be enough, this class is could grow considerably over the next two to three weeks.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


XeRun JUSTOCK 3650SD G2_Car System_HOBBYWING | Welcome to Brushless System Trends - pretty sure they are meaning this one


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> I?m not a Slash racer so I should probably keep my opinion to myself, but FWIW I?ll toss this out there....
> 
> Not sure when/where the original rule came from but I don?t like any rule that has a C rating as part of the calculation or reference simply due to the fact that it can be so severely skewed and/or misrepresented by various manufacturers.
> 
> I?d suggest that at least for Friday nights the battery for Slash could be unlimited C rating and cap it at 7,000MAH
> 
> Anyone can feel free to shoot that theory down and it won?t hurt my feelings!



One of the main reasons I was asking this question is because I know of a few people that have stopped running in that class ( stock slash as a whole, Friday or Saturday night) and a couple have stopped racing at Indy rc completely due to people not following the rules for the class they are running in. I totally get this is club racing and not a national championship. But I also understand the frustration of trying to race a car that is 100% legal against other cars that are anything but legal. This is a problem that may be more of a saturday issue, but it's something that has been around for awhile.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here's Chucky! said:


> Which 3650? A few pop up with normal endbells, red endbells, etc. Possible post a link to HW website?
> 
> I have one on order from Pennington but there might not be enough, this class is could grow considerably over the next two to three weeks.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey Chuck,

Everyone that attended the meeting about 21.5TC agreed that we would buy the motors & tires from Bill. I think he should remain the sole source for the motor & tires. This way there are no questions over if you have the correct motor or tires. There is another track that is doing this and probably for a very good reason. This is my opinion and that is it on that. Hope that you can make it out again some Friday for some Friday Night Racing..

Brian


----------



## AquaRacer

:woohoo:Is it Friday yet???? Looking forward to some 21.5 TC and F1!!!!!


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> Everyone that attended the meeting about 21.5TC agreed that we would buy the motors & tires from Bill. I think he should remain the sole source for the motor & tires. This way there are no questions over if you have the correct motor or tires. There is another track that is doing this and probably for a very good reason. This is my opinion and that is it on that. Hope that you can make it out again some Friday for some Friday Night Racing..
> 
> Brian


Dictating where we buy stuff is a step too far.

I've bought EVERYTHING from Bill since he took over. I am going to setup my spare car for this class and I intend on buying it there. But having that be demanded of me is unacceptable.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

AquaRacer said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> Everyone that attended the meeting about 21.5TC agreed that we would buy the motors & tires from Bill. I think he should remain the sole source for the motor & tires. This way there are no questions over if you have the correct motor or tires. There is another track that is doing this and probably for a very good reason. This is my opinion and that is it on that. Hope that you can make it out again some Friday for some Friday Night Racing..
> 
> Brian


Only in the event of non availability was what I was getting at and in that event, what happens when there are no motors or tires in stock?

I picked the same Hobbywing Motor only a 25.5 for GORC Bomber CLASS due to Doug and now Bill could get it but also let others know where they could pick one up in the event the shop ran dry.

As far as attendence, it's impossible for me to make it every Friday or any other night for the matter, that's just the way life goes for everyone...


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> AquaRacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone that attended the meeting about 21.5TC agreed that we would buy the motors and tires from Bill.
> I think he should remain the sole source for the motor and tires.
> This way there are no questions over if you have the correct motor or tires.
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> Dictating where we buy stuff is a step too far.
> 
> I've bought EVERYTHING from Bill since he took over. I am going to setup my spare car for this class and I intend on buying it there. But having that be demanded of me is unacceptable.
Click to expand...

Say whaaaaaaaat?!?! You might need to get your PC or your glasses looked at Gary. 

Check Brian?s post again....

He said that everyone in the meeting agreed that we would buy the stuff from the shop, to support the shop. He didn?t say that we agreed that Gary and all others would buy from the shop. 

I also don?t see where he dictated or demanded that YOU buy from the shop. 

I fully agree with his comment about buying from the shop helps to ensure we all are getting the exact same stuff and I?d hope everyone can see that as a good thing for several different reasons. 

And, if you have already bought everything from Bill, why would you not continue to support him and buy the motor and tires from him?

Reality is there is no real reason not to buy from Bill. But if someone chooses not to, I doubt he is going to keep a log book with names and have all his employees document who has bought from him and compare it to the entries into 21.5 TC each night. 

Relax my friend......


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Heads up everyoen, Bill has transponders in stock for $70 including tax, might have been brought up before but just a friendly reminder.


----------



## crispy

Checking again...



AquaRacer said:


> I think he should remain the *sole source* for the motor & tires.


Yup, my glasses are fine. Same as last time.

Does that mean something different to you than the rest of the world?


----------



## TEAM PBR

Chill dudes, I'm certain everyone who races wants to support the local shop as much as possible but it would be impossible for him to be able to guarantee stock on every part all the time and with as many different chassis and electronics combos are ran it would be madness to attempt to stock everything everyone needs everyday, so the internet will always be a necessary evil of sorts to ensure racing continues weekly. On items from China be sure to stock up before the Chinese new year as that was the same time every year when hpi tires became hard to get and the call for a new manufacturer/different tire came about. Was like clock work every year so just a caution for the motors or a note for the class champion to make sure the new shop owner thinks about that to have a stock bump right before. Don't make it no fun or sour folks on the class before it even gets started


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Checking again...
> 
> 
> 
> AquaRacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should remain the *sole source* for the motor & tires.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, my glasses are fine. Same as last time.
> 
> Does that mean something different to you than the rest of the world?
Click to expand...

You are missing the second word in his sentence. Here is Webster?s definition:

?Think: to have a particular opinion, belief, or idea about someone or something.?

No where in there does Brian nor Webster dictate....


----------



## RollingChicane

TEAM PBR said:


> Chill dudes, I'm certain everyone who races wants to support the local shop as much as possible but it would be impossible for him to be able to guarantee stock on every part all the time and with as many different chassis and electronics combos are ran it would be madness to attempt to stock everything everyone needs everyday, so the internet will always be a necessary evil of sorts to ensure racing continues weekly. On items from China be sure to stock up before the Chinese new year as that was the same time every year when hpi tires became hard to get and the call for a new manufacturer/different tire came about. Was like clock work every year so just a caution for the motors or a note for the class champion to make sure the new shop owner thinks about that to have a stock bump right before. Don't make it no fun or sour folks on the class before it even gets started


We aren?t talking about every part for every racer. We are talking about 2 parts. Spec tires and spec motor. That is it. 

And like I said in my previous post, I don?t think anyone is going to take names and reference against the entry list. 

I think all anyone is trying to say is support the shop as much as you can and buy tires and motor there if he has it in stock. If It?s not in stock and won?t be there by the time that you need it in order to be ready, I?d think it?s perfectly reasonable to order it else where if you can?t wait. 

Very simple and reasonable concept.


----------



## microed

Crashing J said:


> One of the main reasons I was asking this question is because I know of a few people that have stopped running in that class ( stock slash as a whole, Friday or Saturday night) and a couple have stopped racing at Indy rc completely due to people not following the rules for the class they are running in. I totally get this is club racing and not a national championship. But I also understand the frustration of trying to race a car that is 100% legal against other cars that are anything but legal. This is a problem that may be more of a saturday issue, but it's something that has been around for awhile.


The way Doug explained it to me some time ago was that Friday night on-road would follow its own rules (separate from the racing on every other night) because so many of our classes already had national rules set for them. I doubt very many Slash races were decided by the racer with the better battery. I don't run my best batteries in my Slash and it hasn't hurt my performance any.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crashing J said:


> One of the main reasons I was asking this question is because I know of a few people that have stopped running in that class ( stock slash as a whole, Friday or Saturday night) and a couple have stopped racing at Indy rc completely due to people not following the rules for the class they are running in. I totally get this is club racing and not a national championship. But I also understand the frustration of trying to race a car that is 100% legal against other cars that are anything but legal. This is a problem that may be more of a saturday issue, but it's something that has been around for awhile.


Come back on this thread three months, six months, a year, two years and you'll be reading the same thing so?

Unfortunately your frustration of running in a class where everyone is 100% legal ain't gonna happen. Like me (and it's so frustrating), You're going to have to figure out how to get your head around and past the issue. With lack of tech due to the time it takes to do it along with the lack of people power to do it, there can never be a leval playing field (I am all to often told) so there is an honor system in which everyone is supposed to abide by and you got to have faith in that and show up to have fun.


----------



## AquaRacer

Chuck,
I was merely stating what the ones that were n the meeting had agreed upon and what my thoughts were. If parts weren’t available at Indy RC I could understand sourcing elsewhere of course. Some people blew that one out of proportion. 

Crispy,
I was merely stating what I thought. Last I checked I can do this. I never said that everyone had to purchase there stuff from Bill. I said I “think” they should. Read what is written and quite your whining. Oh yeah, what flavor of cheese do you want with your whine?? Cheddar or Gouda come to mind. 

The point of any Hobby is to have FUN. If it is no fun, I’ll find something else to occupy my time that is FUN. Cya all on Friday....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

For what it's worth, when Doug had me add the battery rules to the website pages he told me a group of racers had approached him about it. He said with all the specs on various batteries and and manufacturers it was the best way to keep the battery wars from happening and to keep things fair. It may have been the off-road racers or oval racers who approached him. I don't know more than that. I'm not smart enough about the subject have an opinion on it myself.


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> For what it's worth, when Doug had me add the battery rules to the website pages he told me a group of racers had approached him about it. He said with all the specs on various batteries and and manufacturers it was the best way to keep the battery wars from happening and to keep things fair. It may have been the off-road racers or oval racers who approached him. I don't know more than that. I'm not smart enough about the subject have an opinion on it myself.


I don't care either way if the batteries are limited or not. Battery prices have dropped to the point that you can get a 6000mah 150c battery for under $60. My main concern are the (new) people showing up with vehicles that match the rules listed on the site only to find out that racers are picking and choosing which rules they want to follow.


----------



## TEAM PBR

RollingChicane said:


> We aren?t talking about every part for every racer. We are talking about 2 parts. Spec tires and spec motor. That is it.
> 
> 
> Very simple and reasonable concept.


And I know, that you know, that unless you control the base components, manufacturing, and distribution for those 2 items that one can't guarantee having stock all the time so the internet is always going to be viable resource for the survival of the class, I was painting in broad brushstrokes cause it Dosent matter if its 2 parts or 2 million parts disruptions in the supply chain can and will occur and it seemed the conversation was taking a dark turn for no real reason. When initially a simple full part number was all that was asked for or a link to the proper one on the manufacturers website. Y'all need to be nicer to each other or ask for clarification on some questions or topics rather than fire right back on emotion or initial interpretation of what was said as I think the forum has gotten rather snippy recently on simple basic misunderstandings of questions or comments. Heck I'm guilty of it and publicly apologize if I've misinterpreted what someone else has said or fired an ill warranted response. It's racing dudes, make racing fun again for everyone


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I agree PBR. We need to remember, this is a PUBLIC forum. It is not a closed forum like some are. This thread is directly linked from the homepage of Indy RC. People thinking about joining our hobby are sent here to learn more about on-road racing and ask questions. If they see people sniping at each other and name calling, they may think twice about joining in assuming it's that way at the track too.


----------



## jkaetz

IMO any battery rules should be based only on voltage rating and price when new. C ratings are highly subjective and sometimes blatantly false. Here is an example. I have a continuous 60c 7200 mah rated battery. With those ratings I should be able to pull 432 amps continuously from that battery without it blowing up on me. I just don't believe that. 

My understanding of electricity also says that once your power source's amp supply (battery) passes the power consumer's (motor) demand, anything above that is not used. Our motors shouldn't be pulling more than around 30 amps at their peek demand. What that means is that high c ratings are mostly meaningless for performance. Capacity should make a performance difference as it will take longer for the voltage to fall off.


----------



## CPW

Bring your 1/12th scale cars out tomorrow dudes! Mine is recently rebuilt and reconfig'd, so with any luck it may not suck as bad.


----------



## RollingChicane

Saturday is Veterans Day
. 
Thank you to Aaron Johnson for serving in the United States Military as a Paratrooper!! 

You and every member of the armed forces who serve to protect and defend this awesome country so that we can continue to have the freedoms we all enjoy (like RC car racing!) 

You have my utmost respect and appreciation!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Questions about the 21.5 touring car class motor.

Is the spec Hobbywing motor sensored or sensorless?
Is fixed or adjustable timing? 

I'm looking on the Hobbywing website and there are at least 3 different motors that have 3650 as part of their model number. Does anyone have the SKU number of the actual motor?

If it is a sensored motor with fixed timing, is it the Hobbywing Justock 3650SD G2 21.5 SKU: 30408007
here in this link?

https://www.hobbywingdirect.com/col...products/justock-motor-g2?variant=27383102024


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The Hobbywing fixed timing 21.5 TC motors are in up at Bill's Place.

It is the Xerun 3650 Sensored Justock motor - SKU 30408007.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well since they are in that is what I will run tomorrow night. I will have my scale and a voltmeter tomorrow as well as long as I remember to pack it. I hope to soon start checking ride height as well


----------



## AquaRacer

I will bring my soldering station for anyone to use when replacing their motor.


----------



## BadSign

VTA racers, I need to expand my battery collection. What would you all recommend?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

These are nice and light weight, I have one. Bill is carrying them and were in stock last time I checked.

https://teamorion.com/en/batteries-en/lipo/hobby-stick/rocket-pack-v-max-lipo-5200-55c-rectangular-led-7.6v-2s-deans/


----------



## BadSign

Hello?


----------



## crispy

Controversy creates traffic.

You guys want to ban all discussion that isn't all kumbayah brotherly love crap because you fear it will drive off the noobs.

You end up with crickets.

Crickets drives off the noobs.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Interesting beginner class from Southern Indiana RC Raceway.


----------



## mreggio13_

I must have missed the part about banning discussion.....

Anyways, I had a good time with the 21.5TC class on Friday. Also, I can?t remember the guys name who ran the program, but he did a great job, and the pace of the night was just about perfect. 

I won?t be there this week, taking the weekend off as JW and I are heading to Cleveland. Hope I make at least the D main, wish me luck!

Have a good day Crispy, hope the shirt fit.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Controversy creates traffic.
> 
> You guys want to ban all discussion that isn't all kumbayah brotherly love crap because you fear it will drive off the noobs.
> 
> You end up with crickets.
> 
> Crickets drives off the noobs.


Sorry that you think being respectful to each other is crap.


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time in 21.5 TC on Friday also..Thanks go out to JW for chassis setup advice in 21.5 TC, it really helped. Good luck to my friends that will be attending the Champs in Cleveland..

Is it Friday yet???:wink2:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Before I paint one, is the Proline LW Mazdaspeed body legal for 21.5 TC?

Thanks in advance.

https://www.prolineracing.com/touring-car-190mm/mazda-speed-6-clear-body-light-weight/


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Before I paint one, is the Proline LW Mazdaspeed body legal for 21.5 TC?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.prolineracing.com/touring-car-190mm/mazda-speed-6-clear-body-light-weight/


It should be, it is on the T2 Roar Approved List, and arguably the most common and popular body for TC on carpet over roughly the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Matt P.

ROAR Approved Body List

http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/print_sbody.php


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> Controversy creates traffic.
> 
> You guys want to ban all discussion that isn't all kumbayah brotherly love crap because you fear it will drive off the noobs.
> 
> You end up with crickets.
> 
> Crickets drives off the noobs.


Well, if that's the way it works, allow me to stir things up a bit...
Ive noticed that this thread is just about the last one holding on here at ht.com. With all the talk about getting more new racers into on-road, would it better to move to a more heavily trafficked forum? Would FB be a better alternative?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> Well, if that's the way it works, allow me to stir things up a bit...
> Ive noticed that this thread is just about the last one holding on here at ht.com. With all the talk about getting more new racers into on-road, would it better to move to a more heavily trafficked forum? Would FB be a better alternative?


Wow. Never even thought to look at that.

Almost every other sub-forum has the last post weeks, if not months ago. 

I had no idea that this place was dead except for us.


----------



## RollingChicane

*Friday Night Recap*

My week is crazy this week so I'm only going to focus on one class for this week's update but I will make a quick comment on the layout this past week. 4 out of 5 stars from me on the layout this past week. Whoever laid that one down did a great job!

21.5 TC
As of Friday night, Bill had sold 7 of the spec motors ($53) so there are several of us out there! We threw down with five 21.5 TC's taking the starting tone of the A-main. JW's hopes of bringing balanced and close racing to this new class was accomplished. From the fastest to the slowest car in the main, we were only separated by about 0.2 seconds. When was the last time that you saw the slowest car on the track only 0.2 off JW's lap times?!?!? But wait.....there is more! When was the last time you saw the fast lap NOT held by JW?!?!?! Mr. Reggio claimed the hot lap from JW in both heats and the main. (by about 0.003, ha!) This class is all about chassis set up and expert driving. 

As the main ticked down, Reggio had maintained the lead for the entire race going into the last lap. As Reggio entered the last section of the track, JW closed in on his bumper and on the LAST turn, JW pulled off a pass and took the win by a total margin of 0.15 sec after 5 minutes of close racing! 

Talk about close racing! What a blast!

From what I have heard, the gray carpet is still down so the Jaco Blues (if you have them) work great. When the black carpet goes down, the Sweep Black will be the spec tire. If anyone buys the blacks ahead of time, I am not sure how they will do on the gray carpet as an FYI.

Ya'll have a great week!


----------



## crispy

I bought the 8th one last Saturday. Don't have tires yet though.


----------



## regets ama

BadSign said:


> Well, if that's the way it works, allow me to stir things up a bit...
> Ive noticed that this thread is just about the last one holding on here at ht.com. With all the talk about getting more new racers into on-road, would it better to move to a more heavily trafficked forum? Would FB be a better alternative?


DO NOT go to some other social media platform. It is more evil than knievel :surprise: If Forum based traffic is the goal, move to RCTech.

On a lighter note, The Ft Wayne track moved to Auburn, In ( Finish Line Raceway in the museum facility) and has both on road and off road carpet tracks. It's about 10 more minutes driving (from the south) than Summit Raceway. Well lit, well run, huge pits and still a great VTA program. 

Last Friday there were VTA, 17.5TC, euro trucks, slash and a splash of F1. Plus they are Live RC.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Unfortunately it is 2:10 from Indy R/C and race starts at 7:00 on Friday nights. So hard to get up there and get decent practice and prepared for racing on a Friday . North side traffic is no joke on a late Friday afternoon either. I am wanting to visit their facility just can’t do it on a work day


----------



## crispy

21.5TC questions...

What is min weight again?

What FDR will get me in ball park?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crispy

mreggio13_ said:


> I must have missed the part about banning discussion.....
> 
> Anyways, I had a good time with the 21.5TC class on Friday. Also, I can?t remember the guys name who ran the program, but he did a great job, and the pace of the night was just about perfect.
> 
> I won?t be there this week, taking the weekend off as JW and I are heading to Cleveland. Hope I make at least the D main, wish me luck!
> 
> Have a good day Crispy, hope the shirt fit.


Sent you a PM.

Thanks again.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> 21.5TC questions...
> 
> What is min weight again?
> 
> What FDR will get me in ball park?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1350g
3.50 - 3.10 with the spec motor


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> 1350g
> 3.50 - 3.10 with the spec motor


Wow, I might be able to use my 8x tooth spur gears. That's crazy low.

The 21.5 report makes me wish I didn't have so much going on in November. I'll have to stop by and get a motor sometime.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Well, if that's the way it works, allow me to stir things up a bit...
> Ive noticed that this thread is just about the last one holding on here at ht.com. With all the talk about getting more new racers into on-road, would it better to move to a more heavily trafficked forum? Would FB be a better alternative?


I know I am not the only one that is not on FaceBook.


----------



## mreggio13_

On Friday I ran a 3.1 but I don?t recommend that low at the moment, 3.5ish is probably better.

What is Facebook?


----------



## BadSign

mreggio13_ said:


> What is Facebook?


A necessary evil, in this day and age.
But not necessarily for our purposes here. I was just thinking aloud


----------



## ThrottleKing

Agreed, unfortunately texts,tweets, pms and FB are how many communicate today. I guess actually talking on a telephone is so yesterday. 

It was only 6-7 months ago I finally updated from a flip phone.. I still can’t work all the features on my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## jtsbell

JW I think cellphones are the worst thing ever invented


----------



## jkaetz

There are actually lots of message board options. I floated the idea to Nick about a HRCR run message board. Instead of a single thread for IndyRC we could have an entire message board for Indiana RC people.


----------



## BadSign

There's a Indiana/Michigan sub-forum on RCT, but it's predominantly northern Indiana and Off-Road (not that there's anything wrong with that). I think we'd get more traffic there, but how much more I'm not sure.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

jkaetz said:


> There are actually lots of message board options. I floated the idea to Nick about a HRCR run message board. Instead of a single thread for IndyRC we could have an entire message board for Indiana RC people.


There is a racing organizations forum here in RC already. We can easily add a new sub forum for HRCR. Then we can move this thread and other appropriate ones there as well. Posters there can add new threads started for the different RC people/groups from Indiana and their interests as well.

Let us know if that is needed or desired.

Racing Organizations - HobbyTalk


----------



## RollingChicane

I?m a fan of keeping the forum right here. I?d also suggest to keep ALL local forum traffic right here as well and not break out into sub-forums so the volume stays in one place. 
I believe we have a link from the HRCR website to this forum. Maybe we should do the same on FB. 
My vote is to direct traffic to this site instead of trying to move conversations elsewhere and hope we pick the right venue and don?t lose folks during the move 
For me only, I don?t ever intend to be on FB so if we moved the forum there, I?d be gone forever (but some folks may see that as a benefit!!) 

Also, just to be clear, this in MY OPINION only. I am not mandating, requiring, dictating anything. (That was for you Gary!)


----------



## BadSign

See? No more crickets...


----------



## regets ama

*roar?*



RollingChicane said:


> 1350g
> 3.50 - 3.10 with the spec motor


ROAR 2017, TC2 1380gr 

or 1350gr ?????


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1350g
> 3.50 - 3.10 with the spec motor
> 
> 
> 
> ROAR 2017, TC2 1380gr
> 
> or 1350gr ?????
Click to expand...

I think it?s 1350....

JW, can you confirm TC weight?


----------



## crispy

Since I'm at 1400 I hope it is 1380g... >

I've got everything ready to come tonight, but am sick, so double thinking it.

Will there be enough of these 21.5TC to run?


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Since I'm at 1400 I hope it is 1380g... >
> 
> I've got everything ready to come tonight, but am sick, so double thinking it.
> 
> Will there be enough of these 21.5TC to run?


Crispy,
I know that JW, Reggio and Nick will not be there. I will be there with mine and who ever else would like to run. I do not know if Steve M. will be there. Hope you get to feeling better.

Brian


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Using social media is a great way to share what is going on with our hobby. There are many different social media outlets we can use; each with their own advantages and disadvantages. I would suggest that it is best to use all the different outlets to deliver our message to as many people as possible. While some may see using multiple outlets as redundant or a waste of time, I see it as delivering the message to as many different audiences as possible.

However one thing that people need to consider is how easy is it to use a social media site if you are NOT a member of that site. Online bulletin board systems (BBS) such as Hobbytalk and RCTECH do a great job of displaying most if not all the information whether you are logged in or a registered member of the site. Facebook can be difficult to view all the information depending on how the content creator set up their page. We don't want to make the content harder to use/find because it is hidden behind barriers.

In a perfect world the exchange of information would be transparent for all to see. Unfortunately we don't live in that world (yet). So if you choose to share information on sites other than Hobbytalk, please take the time to share that information here as well.

Thanks from a long time Hobbytalk user.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> Since I'm at 1400 I hope it is 1380g... &gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got everything ready to come tonight, but am sick, so double thinking it.
> 
> Will there be enough of these 21.5TC to run?


Official TC weight is 1350g


----------



## Matt P.

I plan on being there 11/24 with a 21.5 TC. Is it open tire until the black carpet gets laid down? I have some Jaco blue's, but I have a set of sweep 32 and 30's in better shape.


----------



## RollingChicane

Matt P. said:


> I plan on being there 11/24 with a 21.5 TC. Is it open tire until the black carpet gets laid down? I have some Jaco blue's, but I have a set of sweep 32 and 30's in better shape.


JW can confirm his preference but if you have Jaco Blues, I?d suggest to run them. Everyone that ran last week ran the Jaco Blues and we all plan to continue to run the blues until the new carpet goes down. 

By no means should anyone buy Blues at this point so if you only have alternate tires, I?d think that would be fine short term. 

From what I?ve experienced, you don?t need any more grip than what the blues provide. I struggled a bit trying to take grip AWAY from the car.


----------



## Rcdano74$$

Hey guys, sorry we haven't been up for a few weeks. Daniel and I will be there Friday for 1/12 scale and Euro Truck. Bring them out!


----------



## regets ama

*Roar*



RollingChicane said:


> Official TC weight is 1350g


ROAR needs to update their rules on TC, listing 1380 as min grams. I believe they changed it to 1350 last year.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bill says the carpet is installed at Indy RC!


----------



## BadSign

And i'm bolting on the aluminum chassis...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have not checked with Bill about whether or not the Sweep tires have come in yet. Hopefully they have and there will be enough sets to go around until the next order.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I have not checked with Bill about whether or not the Sweep tires have come in yet. Hopefully they have and there will be enough sets to go around until the next order.


Was there this afternoon and saw the black carpet in position. He is shooting for Tuesday for christening. Only Sweep tires I saw were 32's, but there were two pegs and I couldn't see the other peg that well. I did see a new batch of HobbyWing motors, speedos, and combos.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Black carpet is down, lots of hard work going on, I stopped to see the Ariel drone racing and looks pretty cool if anyone is interested.

The Black Sweeps (QTS32BK #2735417) are in at Bill's place, looks like about a dozen sets possibly.

I would just like go throw this out there but if there is no advantage, can there be an alternate set of premounts for 21.5 TC? It looks like Bill has some sets of the blues I believe, I personally don't care and by visually looking at them you can't tell the difference from any other set of Sweeps I have but I know myself and many others have lots of the Sweep, Jaco premounts laying around, I just got me a set of the Sweeps that are required but in case of an availability issue I thought wouldn't hurt to bring up.


----------



## microed

davidl said:


> Was there this afternoon and saw the black carpet in position. He is shooting for Tuesday for christening.


So no racing this Friday?


----------



## mreggio13_

I?m cool with a grace period on tires, I?m sure most people have plenty of used tires laying around. I?ll end up with 2 or 3 sets of the sweep tires after this weekend so I?ll use those the next time I race, and I?ll gladly let someone borrow a set if they want to try them. 

Don?t forget to bring glue with you, you will most likely need to glue your front sidewalls unless you absolutely love traction rolling!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I would be okay with a week or two tire grace period but we don’t want to open that argument up on tires. It was voted on and will be Sweep True Black spec tires. Fairly easy to tech as well. The insert is black in color and the sidewall is marked 32. If someone is suspected of cheating an additional air hole can be drilled with a body reamer to check insert color and then taped over to reseal.


----------



## RollingChicane

mreggio13_ said:


> Don?t forget to bring glue with you, you will most likely need to glue your front sidewalls unless you absolutely love traction rolling!


Im not experienced in gluing the side walls and the only time I tried it, it looked like a 5yr olds finger painting. 

What are some tips to cleanly, professionally and effectively glueing the side walls?


----------



## mreggio13_

Pro tip: Give them to Jeremiah to glue. Done.


----------



## BadSign

Out of curiosity, would the HW 21.5 be competitive in USGT?


----------



## davidl

microed said:


> So no racing this Friday?


Tuesday is tomorrow. We should be able to run tomorrow.


----------



## davidl

mreggio13_ said:


> Pro tip: Give them to Jeremiah to glue. Done.


He should do the gluing for everybody since all of this was his idea.:surprise::wink2::grin2:>


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Grace period is fine and all plus like I said I went up and purchased a set but as history goes, we have done the TC class (dish tires, LW TC bodies) thing multiple times before which is the reason lots of people have multiple sets of premount Sweeps, Jacos, etc. laying around (didn't Cody just sell a bag of like a million sets?). My point being that someone like myself (as well as others) do not run every week and in the past got behind this idea, bought the gear and five or six weeks later the class was dead, people moved on to something else (F1, Eurotruck, WGT, etc) and without ever racing maybe more than a week or two have a pretty much new set of tires that can't be used for any class that sticks week in and week out like VTA, Stock Slash and maybe USGT.

I would not have an issue with someone running anything that looks the same visually as the ones you all picked out, if the numbers grew to three or four heats and the black carpet Sweeps were the way to go people would fall in line naturally.

I'll fall in line but just food for thought, I would have Spec'd the ESC and Lipo too but that ship has sailed.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Out of curiosity, would the HW 21.5 be competitive in USGT?


I was running less than 0.1 different between my high dollar USGT motor and my $54 HW motor. 

JW and Reggio were about 0.05 faster than my USGT car with their HW motor. 

I think you?d be just fine in USGT with the HW motor.


----------



## CPW

I forget... When are the Monday on-road practice days? That's not every Monday, right?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

RollingChicane said:


> I was running less than 0.1 different between my high dollar US motor and my $54 HW motor.
> 
> JW and Reggio were about 0.05 faster than my USGT car with their HW motor.
> 
> I think you?d be just fine in USGT with the HW motor.


I was running the HW non adjustable timing motor in VTA in a TC4 (testing GORC idea) that was 1650g and was .75 to 1 second off TQ pace but making good strides due to staying clean, out of trouble and not being turn marshaled. At 1450g the car would have been money so that HW 21.5 would do great.

Best thing I like about the HW non adjustable motors is that they have a list of starting FDR's for several classes right in their instructions so your not trying to figure it out. Imagine that? Awesome!

The 21.5 HW spec'd for the TC class says 3.5fdr is good starting point for the motor for some who may have over looked.

Good day sir!

Toy cars


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

CPW said:


> I forget... When are the Monday on-road practice days? That's not every Monday, right?


Its on the website, right side. Those are the dates the drone guys are racing: Events - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C

New calendar for 2018 I assume.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> I was running less than 0.1 different between my high dollar USGT motor and my $54 HW motor.
> 
> JW and Reggio were about 0.05 faster than my USGT car with their HW motor.
> 
> I think you?d be just fine in USGT with the HW motor.


 Very interesting...


----------



## kwiksi

How is the 1/12 scene? Me and a bud would like to come down to race.


----------



## RollingChicane

Happy Thanksgiving fellow racers!!


----------



## RollingChicane

kwiksi said:


> How is the 1/12 scene? Me and a bud would like to come down to race.


David, Scott B, Scott W, Chris W, Dan, Chuck, Derek...you guys all run 1/12 scale. Will any of you be running 1/12 scale on Friday?


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> David, Scott B, Scott W, Chris W, Dan, Chuck, Derek...you guys all run 1/12 scale. Will any of you be running 1/12 scale on Friday?


I will be running and Dan has indicated he and his son Daniel will be there. Don't know about the rest. Looking forward to your visit.


----------



## Crashing J

I got to the track around 1pm yesterday and I was surprised by the lack of grip on the new carpet. As the day progressed, the traction increased. By the time we got to the mains, there were several cars traction rolling. It got the point that i super glued the side walls on my vta protoform tires after the second heat. 

The new carpet seems to be a little inconsistent in a few spots, but I think that'll change over time.

Overall I liked the new carpet. It was nice not having to try and dodge "potholes" in some of the corners. Lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> David, Scott B, Scott W, Chris W, Dan, Chuck, Derek...you guys all run 1/12 scale. Will any of you be running 1/12 scale on Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be running and Dan has indicated he and his son Daniel will be there. Don't know about the rest. Looking forward to your visit.
Click to expand...

We had out of town company so I wasn't able to make it. Hope you had a decent turnout. Holidays are hard to predict probably. How different does the track feel now that it's shorter? Big deal or minor?


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had out of town company so I wasn't able to make it. Hope you had a decent turnout. Holidays are hard to predict probably. How different does the track feel now that it's shorter? Big deal or minor?


The carpet felt the same as the older grey carpet to me. And the shorter length dimension didn't cause any issues. We had a little more dense layout that utilized the space a little better, so the laps were longer. We could still build a pretty interesting layout if there were more barriers available. Some guys started traction rolling in the second heat, so traction was building as the night went on. It might not get so intense that you have to stiffen the sidewalls of your tires with super glue. But some changes to the suspension are in order. My 1/12 car already has a black carpet setup so it was dialed and got faster with each round. So that says the forward bite was building through out the evening. There were two mains of VTA, one main of USGT, one main of 1/12. So car count was fairly normal. I don't recall who was missing.


----------



## RollingChicane

One thing I noticed was that the new carpet felt really smooth with no bumps. I might be crazy, but it also seemed “quieter” on the carpet. 
I’m looking forward to running this coming Friday!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I don't believe glueing sidewalls should be allowed, it can build up enough on a tire to where it might tear up the carpet. I've gotten paper cuts from built up ca glue, can't imagine what it could do over time from sidewalls if everyone was doing it.

Chassis adjustments, changing ones line and driving different seems like a more viable option in my opinion.

I might have misread but no 21.5 TC Friday? I plan on being up there with mine hopefully before Christmas, all I need to do is paint the body.


----------



## mreggio13_

I can’t imagine gluing the sidewalls doing anything to the carpet. I don’t think you can do anything to your setup to avoid traction rolling that won’t be a massive sacrifice to handling. Gluing tires takes 10 minutes and you are done. It makes the car much more consistent and easy to drive. If you don’t want to glue your tires and find some other way to prevent traction rolling, feel free to share, but there is a reason it’s done by almost everyone on black carpet. One trip through a sweeper off of a straight without glue will help you change your mind.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

mreggio13_ said:


> I can’t imagine gluing the sidewalls doing anything to the carpet. I don’t think you can do anything to your setup to avoid traction rolling that won’t be a massive sacrifice to handling. Gluing tires takes 10 minutes and you are done. It makes the car much more consistent and easy to drive. If you don’t want to glue your tires and find some other way to prevent traction rolling, feel free to share, but there is a reason it’s done by almost everyone on black carpet. One trip through a sweeper off of a straight without glue will help you change your mind.


Seems like everyone is so sensitive and easily upset on the onroad side of the hobby so first off, I did not mean to offend, I'm just not a believer in ca gluing sidewalls, I guess it's one of those things either everyone is doing it or not. When I have to much bite when I'm bowling I can't add oil or put CA glue on my ball, I have to adjust and deal with it like everyone else, CA gluing tires seems like a mask to me but I guess if nearly everyone as well as the pros are gluing sidewalls it's impossible to get a traction roll out of a TC chassis, I stand corrected, all good.


----------



## mreggio13_

Don’t worry, not offended, and nobody can hurt my feeling.

If your bowling ball was flipping into the next lane, something might need to be done.... however it’s not about having too much grip, it’s about preventing a fairly unpredictable traction roll. I imagine most people would rather just glue their tires instead of changing everything about their cars to try and prevent a traction roll. It’s a slightly unfortunate side effect of the carpet, however the consistency, grip and lack of fuzz is well worth the slight adjustment to the front tires. I’ve found that even on the older carpet that I like a little bit of glue on the front tires, really helps to be able to lean on the front of the car and not have it get grabby. 

I just got a bottle of proline tire glue, probably the same as the hobbytown stuff, but I only had to apply it to my tires once this weekend and it never wore off. The bottle makes it pretty easy to apply as well. Thin CA can be tricky and might run, this stuff seems to be in between thin and medium so it’s easy to get the right amount. Start small and increase the diameter of the glue. We were around 58-59mm this weekend.

I’d be more than happy to show anybody what I’m doing to the tires if they need help. 

Also, the sweep tires that are spec for the 21.5 class should be fairly well received, had very low wear and good grip this weekend.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/352065-traction-rolling.html


----------



## mreggio13_

I think there is some good info in that thread, however some of it is conflicting. 

From my experience this is what I’ve found to be the most helpful-

Glue the front tires
Softer springs front and rear (don’t need to go super soft though)
Lower roll centers front and rear
Less front camber - 1.5deg is pretty common, I think this is a good change for more or less front grip.
Reduce front droop 

My reasoning for the softer suspension and lower roll centers is to try and get the car to roll and get the outside of the car lower, to the point where it will drag just a little in a fast sweeper. The car will flip over easier if you are stiff and have high roll centers as that will keep the car higher and want to pick up the inside of the car. Once the CG starts to go up and the car is heavily loaded, over it will go.

I believe that less front droop has a similar effect and keeps the car lower mid corner, but it can potential reduce front grip.


----------



## RollingChicane

I was looking into buying one of those electric blower things that several folks have at the track. The ones I’m seeing are crazy expensive! ($70-$170). 

Has anyone found these for a reasonable price?! If so, let me know where to order one!


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I was looking into buying one of those electric blower things that several folks have at the track. The ones I’m seeing are crazy expensive! ($70-$170).
> 
> Has anyone found these for a reasonable price?! If so, let me know where to order one!


Nick, this is the one I had that you borrowed last Friday.
https://www.amazon.com/XPOWER-Multi...&qid=1511756224&sr=8-3&keywords=xpower+blower
Chuck turned me on to it. It is considerably more quiet than the white ones with the metal can that most are using and can be had for around $50.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> I was looking into buying one of those electric blower things that several folks have at the track. The ones I’m seeing are crazy expensive! ($70-$170).
> 
> Has anyone found these for a reasonable price?! If so, let me know where to order one!


Hi Nick. It was pointed out to me last Friday night that the track has installed a blower over on the table next to the large breaker box. Maybe you don't need to get one of your own. But that is up to you. Just so you would know.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*CA Awareness*

I have been compelled to write the CPSC about the dangers of Cyanoacrylate Adhesives and suggest that a warning placard be placed on all product displays as well as warning suggestions for activities during the use of Cyanoacrylate Adhesives. Hundreds of lives were in danger while turn marshaling this past weekend at the Indoor Champs but I guess we were lucky.


----------



## Matt P.

For 21.5 TC, is it recommended to CA only the front tire sidewalls, or all 4?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> For 21.5 TC, is it recommended to CA only the front tire sidewalls, or all 4?


Just front but it can be done trackside if it is determined that you need it. Depending on how it’s setup, driven.. 98% sure you will have to glue up some of the sidewall just can’t tell you how much it needs. Some get away at 58mm some need 60mm.


----------



## jkaetz

In the past I've simply used a cotton swab with CA on it to glue the sidewalls on my USGT tires.


----------



## BadSign

Crashing J said:


> It got the point that i super glued the side walls on my vta protoform tires after the second heat.


Just curious, how far up the sidewall did you CA? both front and rear?


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Traction Rolling - R/C Tech Forums


Post #18 pretty much nails it.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Post #18 pretty much nails it.


 I also like #21.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*Champion of the world!*

Any coverage to be found on ESPN, Fox Sports or any MAJOR news channels for highlights and commentary on the RC Championship by any chance?

:wink2:

Toy Cars


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I was looking into buying one of those electric blower things that several folks have at the track. The ones I’m seeing are crazy expensive! ($70-$170).
> 
> Has anyone found these for a reasonable price?! If so, let me know where to order one!


Here's a used on on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Metro-DataVac-ED500P-White-blower-duster-for-electronics/322904284997?hash=item4b2e985f45:g:KUwAAOSwUn9aGg90










If you have any woodworkers or garage mechanics on your Christmas list, these make great presents. I bought one for my dad and brother a couple of years ago. They still talk about how great they are. I tried to use one for dusting at home. It clearly says, "duster" on it. My wife didn't think it was funny. No sense of humor.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> :wink2:
> 
> Toy Cars


We do tend to get a little too focused on our hobbies. Sometimes forgetting other things...


----------



## ThrottleKing

*DX4R Pro w/5 receivers*

I decided I don’t need two spare radios and so many receivers. It comes with a hard case and original box and manual. Spare grips and bind plugs as well as standard wheel option and left hand option in the box. Has rechargeable battery and wall charger. Comes with 3 SR2000 3 channel micro race receivers and 2 SR410 4 channel receivers. Radio still has factory protective film over screen and labels. Not going to separate. Shipping included in price to the 48 states. $225firm


----------



## Rcdano74$$

I know it's only Tuesday but just want to let the 1/12 scale and Euro Truck guys (I know there aren't many) know we plan to be up this Friday 12/1/17 for these classes. I did have Carpal Tunnel Release surgery yesterday but I've been practicing on VRC to see if I can actually do it. It isn't to bad, I'll just be a bit worse more then usual this coming Friday night.


----------



## RollingChicane

If any body is wanting a really good short course truck, I have a Kyosho SC-R set up for the indoor carpet Saturday night racing that is really clean with good upgrades. 
DE10 esc with program box, Reedy 8.5T motor and savox servo. I have a couple sets of wheels and tires (excellent condition). $125 takes it all.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I also have a new in package Team Scream 21.5 up for grabs. USGT ready. $80


----------



## Here's Chucky!

*VTA Tire rule at Indy RC*

After first of year, in VTA will it only be Protoform Tires or will people be allowed to continue to run their HPI tires?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The USVTA Facebook page says this: 

_"As of January 1, 2018, only the Protoform 10139-00 and 10140-00 tires will be allowed for official USVTA events (Scale Nationals, Southern Nationals, etc.). The HPI tire supply has become scarce in most situations, and Protoform has stepped up with solid availability. Allowing both tires creates a "haves and Have - nots" problem if one tire works better. For those racers who have HPI tires, tracks may allow you to use those tires at club racing events at their discretion after January 1. While this is acceptable to allow racers to maximize the money they have spent on tires, official USVTA events will not allow HPI tires after January 1."
_
I think they must have been pushed for this because apparently there is enough of a (perceived) difference in tires that it was necessary for official events. That's all I can figure. The problem would eventually solve itself as people used up their HPI's. But, I guess its possible some might squirrel away a special "race set" of HPI's that they only used for big events? Dunno. I like the part that says tracks may allow you to use your HPI's at club racing events. I know I have sets I'd like to use that I paid good money for. 


Here's a link to the USVTA FB page if you want to read more. You don't have to be a member of Facebook to see what's on it. Only if you want to comment or post: https://www.facebook.com/USVTA/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The bad thing about going to the USVTA Facebook page is you find things like this with famous Hoosiers on them!


----------



## regets ama

*vta PF tires*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> The USVTA Facebook page says this:
> 
> 
> [/I]
> I think they must have been pushed for this because apparently there is enough of a (perceived) difference in tires that it was necessary for official events.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/USVTA/


Just FYI,
Last week, first run on new carpet for my VTA, I ran all qualifiers and Main with the new PF tires. Personal comment: they are faster than the old HPI on black carpet once you achieve correct grip level. For the main, i only doped 3/4 of front tires, full on rear but could have gone with less. No CA glue that evening needed. Note, they are much lighter than HPI, you may need to add weight for 1450 min.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Just FYI,
> Last week, first run on new carpet for my VTA, I ran all qualifiers and Main with the new PF tires. Personal comment: they are faster than the old HPI on black carpet once you achieve correct grip level. For the main, i only doped 3/4 of front tires, full on rear but could have gone with less. No CA glue that evening needed. Note, they are much lighter than HPI, you may need to add weight for 1450 min.


Thanks for the input. Sounds like they are different. I don't own any PF's yet. I still have several sets of HPI's.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I would have to agree that they are better. If I read it right, your top 5 was .2 faster than P2’s single best lap and your single best was .4 better. How was your last 10 laps compared to your first 10?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is it Friday yet? I’m ready for more racing.


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> I would have to agree that they are better. If I read it right, your top 5 was .2 faster than P2’s single best lap and your single best was .4 better. How was your last 10 laps compared to your first 10?


photo cropped?

my perspective is your fast lap is how good your car is, your top 20 is how good YOU are!

It's an a700, they don't have fade, just the driver! Being just a HOBBIEST, I'm feeling good to get within .2 of my hot lap in one of my last 8 laps. Need some wiggle room for perfection in VTA at times.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was just wanting a broader picture of what was happening. Driver and other racers play a part but just curious of how the tires came in or when was the peak lap and the lap prior and after.


----------



## ThrottleKing

You know me John, I get into this racing stuff. lol


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The bad thing about going to the USVTA Facebook page is you find things like this with famous Hoosiers on them!


and additional info like post #7546/7547


----------



## regets ama

I don't think the new tires capture heat the way the old tires did. They never felt too stuck like the old ones would (usually 2 minutes into the main on my set up), assuming the carpet isn't/wasnt the culprit.

It wasnt until 6 minutes in that the car traction rolled (twice) and that was when i missed a corner entry and cranked too far, driver error not the tires/set up.

We'll know more as the carpet settles. We also have to realize the carpet is now subject to full heat for 7 hours before racing.


----------



## microed

I found the Protoform VTA tires to be about .3 seconds slower for me. I have tried tried many things to make them better, but no luck. HPI VTA tires are supposed to start shipping by the first of the year. As for now I think I will stick with HPI (I said stick, get it?). 

On the other hand, I found the USGT tires work great on our new carpet.


----------



## CPW

Showing up late tonight for VTA and 12th scale having zero practice on the new carpet and new PF VTA tires too. Should go well!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from Friday night. New carpet sure is different! Shorter track is sure different too. 

The change that I really noticed beyond that was how DARK the carpet makes the track. The lighting hasn't changed, but the carpet just plain absorbs it! Any dark paint colors almost go neutral. You can see in the photos how much darker the track surface is. Neons show up well so my future bodies will likely all be bright colors or neons. Great to see Will Sheffield there too. He is a trucker and said he had a delivery on Friday about 10 miles away. I met him at the Southern Nationals a few years ago. Nice guy. He's sponsored by Team Associated and ProtoForm. That him in the blue AE shirt.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It was a brought to my attention last week that some guys are not doing a good enough job making sure the screws on the bottom of their cars are secure the track was torn in a couple spots we need to all do a better job of making sure the screws on our chassis are fully tight and not to mention if your car is broke please stop running and possibly tearing up the track


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> It was a brought to my attention last week that some guys are not doing a good enough job making sure the screws on the bottom of their cars are secure the track was torn in a couple spots we need to all do a better job of making sure the screws on our chassis are fully tight and not to mention if your car is broke please stop running and possibly tearing up the track


Time for a driver's meeting?

We have some new racers who may not be aware of the unwritten rules regarding track maintenance. Announcers should call it out immediately, also.


----------



## crispy

I have a hard time believing that the Friday night crowd is a bigger problem than the other nights...

(in terms of car maintenance)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

The carpet is a consumable and should be replaced every five years. Save $100 a month over those five years and shazam, new carpet.

It's a multiplex RC facility and running buggies, sc trucks, TC's, drones, etc every five to six nights a week makes it impossible to keep it perfect, the little tears and boo boos used to be taken care of weekly by the gang of five (Josh, Rob, Tom, Rich and Chad), now someone will just have to do the same cause it is what it is, I don't believe after they were gone much was done outside of vacuuming.

Taking care and maintaining ones equipment to insure it doesn't have any loose screws, pinched outter rims and the plethora of other things that can snag or tear up the carpet should be caught in any form of tech and warned about in a drivers meeting beforehand.

That carpet is nice, it will last.

C'mon Friday!


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> I have a hard time believing that the Friday night crowd is a bigger problem than the other nights...
> 
> (in terms of car maintenance)


True, but I've seen some new racers the past few weeks with bodies scraping. I'm sure it's worse with off road just by the nature of the vehicles.


----------



## Matt P.

My body dragged a couple times at the end of the back straight in the main. I softened the rear end a lot (which ended up slowing me way down). I didn't think it was enough of a drag to feel I should pull my car off the track.

One thing we can all do as racers; if you see something dragging, something broke, etc., yell out to the driver what you see. Many times we can be so focused on our racing that we don't notice these things, or don't realize the severity of it.


----------



## jkaetz

I think it's up to all of us to self police. I talked with Bill about not using the track to burn off excess traction compound as well. He said he would get us a piece of scrap carpet to use. The last thing we need is to cover the new carpet with traction compound where we all drop our cars. We are in a far better position to alter bad behaviors than Bill or the race director as there are many of us and only one of him.


----------



## Matt P.

jkaetz said:


> I think it's up to all of us to self police.


This a very bad approach to take with newer racers. It can be hard to tell something is happening when you don't have the experience. 

Over the years when turn marshaling, I don't know how many times I've been yelled at, scowled at, etc when I pick up or pull someones car off the track when I see they are broke or badly dragging. Usually they don't realize it and typically apologize later. If they are a newer racer, they may not even know it's wrong. I've seen it probably a hundred times in my 20+ years in the hobby.

Another reason I am a proponent of regular teching. Many times these things can be caught before the cars hit the track and potentially damage the surface. I will gladly volunteer my time at the track to help with the tech process, but I know I can't be there every week. It takes a group effort to make it a regular part of the race program.

R/C racing is a club hobby, and it takes a club to help each other out, even "veteran" racers.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> It was a brought to my attention last week that some guys are not doing a good enough job making sure the screws on the bottom of their cars are secure the track was torn in a couple spots we need to all do a better job of making sure the screws on our chassis are fully tight and not to mention if your car is broke please stop running and possibly tearing up the track


I doesn't help that the carpet was already coming un-glued in a few spots causing it to drag on cars with more than adequate ride height. Not sure if it can be glued back down without redoing a whole section or not but I hope it can.

If somebody repeatably has screws back out, taping over them with duct tape on the bottom of the chassis can prevent this if thread lock won't.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> I doesn't help that the carpet was already coming un-glued in a few spots causing it to drag on cars with more than adequate ride height. Not sure if it can be glued back down without redoing a whole section or not but I hope it can.


I'm not sure the track is glued down. I believe Bill said they were going to try not gluing it to start and see how it goes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jkaetz said:


> I'm not sure the track is glued down. I believe Bill said they were going to try not gluing it to start and see how it goes.


The carpet had been stored in rolls for a while. I know in large spaces it takes time for the carpet to settle. Wonder if their installer has a carpet roller. Right tool for the right job.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Here's Chucky! said:


> After first of year, in VTA will it only be Protoform Tires or will people be allowed to continue to run their HPI tires?


I suspect the VTA champion / manager missed the original post but regarding, a couple of us plan on running out our supply of HPI VTA tires which could take a while with as little as we run. With an expected supply of HPI VTA tires coming, hopefully everyone will welcome both PF and HPI VTA tires to run at Indy RC since its club leval and only for fun.

Would be a bummer if people turned away running old stuff like the HPI tires, Novak motors, etc in VTA.

Race day!


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I suspect the VTA champion / manager missed the original post but regarding, a couple of us plan on running out our supply of HPI VTA tires which could take a while with as little as we run. With an expected supply of HPI VTA tires coming, hopefully everyone will welcome both PF and HPI VTA tires to run at Indy RC since its club leval and only for fun.
> 
> Would be a bummer if people turned away running old stuff like the HPI tires, Novak motors, etc in VTA.
> 
> Race day!


Toy Cars


----------



## jkaetz

Here's Chucky! said:


> I suspect the VTA champion / manager missed the original post but regarding, a couple of us plan on running out our supply of HPI VTA tires which could take a while with as little as we run. With an expected supply of HPI VTA tires coming, hopefully everyone will welcome both PF and HPI VTA tires to run at Indy RC since its club leval and only for fun.
> 
> Would be a bummer if people turned away running old stuff like the HPI tires, Novak motors, etc in VTA.
> 
> Race day!


Is the tire specified in the USVTA rules? I thought it was only going to be enforced at large races. As such my feeling is that racers at IndyRC can run what they've brought.


----------



## crispy

Here's Chucky! said:


> I suspect the VTA champion / manager missed the original post but regarding, a couple of us plan on running out our supply of HPI VTA tires which could take a while with as little as we run. With an expected supply of HPI VTA tires coming, hopefully everyone will welcome both PF and HPI VTA tires to run at Indy RC since its club leval and only for fun.


In order to run the old HPI tires, first you must run...

>

I'm running my old ones. I have way too many to just throw away.

I'm out for two weeks myself. See ya on the 22nd.


----------



## jtsbell

Tried to run the new tires last night HA the old HPI were 3to4 tenths a lap faster and set TQ with HPI's.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> Here's Chucky! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the VTA champion / manager missed the original post but regarding, a couple of us plan on running out our supply of HPI VTA tires which could take a while with as little as we run. With an expected supply of HPI VTA tires coming, hopefully everyone will welcome both PF and HPI VTA tires to run at Indy RC since its club leval and only for fun.
> 
> Would be a bummer if people turned away running old stuff like the HPI tires, Novak motors, etc in VTA.
> 
> Race day!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the tire specified in the USVTA rules? I thought it was only going to be enforced at large races. As such my feeling is that racers at IndyRC can run what they've brought.
Click to expand...

Good call!!


----------



## RollingChicane

I thought the track layout Friday night was excellent! What is everybody’s thoughts on sticking with one layout for a whole month?
Would give you time to make adjustments week to week and see how much you can improve. 
Thoughts?


----------



## 0010

*Track Layout*



RollingChicane said:


> I thought the track layout Friday night was excellent! What is everybody’s thoughts on sticking with one layout for a whole month?
> Would give you time to make adjustments week to week and see how much you can improve.
> Thoughts?


I think it's a double edged sword. We like this layout, so we keep it for a month, but if the next layout stinks, we're stuck with it for a month. If there was a way to 'vote out' a layout, that could work.

Another thing to think about is does a static layout damage the carpet more then a constantly changing layout? I have no idea.

I certainly appreciate the ability to ponder setup changes to get better. That's what full scale racers do for each track! 

Something else to consider: creating and naming a series of layouts. Then announce in advance what the layout is going to be. You pull your setup sheet and notes from the last running and start from there.


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I like the last 2 weeks lay out. We need to get JW too lay the track out every week or draw it up for someone else to put it down. And as far as to keep the same lay out down it's ok with us. Talking about a bad design nobody likes call a drivers meeting and through it out.


----------



## BadSign

Here's Chucky! said:


> Would be a bummer if people turned away running old stuff like the HPI tires, Novak motors, etc in VTA.
> 
> Race day!


You're more than welcome to purchase my Novak Boss. Only 3 seasons on it and I swear I never got it over 200°.


----------



## regets ama

jtsbell said:


> Tried to run the new tires last night HA the old HPI were 3to4 tenths a lap faster and set TQ with HPI's.


My third week in running exclusive PF (new) tires. For sure, competitive to the older HPI on my chassis and set up. Set Hot lap of evening in VTA with the PF. It may take some chassis tuning work but it can be done. 

Might ask Captn Jack (jtsbell) the brand of his tire pre-treatment dope. He says its at least as good as Paragon. I haven't resorted to it yet but will try it some day. 

New tires
Pros, should get longer life out of tires, I think they have more plastic than rubber in them (opinion).
Should be good for black carpet which is the predominant surface at venues. I haven't had to glue sidewalls yet. I've run other venues with them.
Easier to clean (again, I think it the material)
PREMOUNTS-------YES PRE-MOUNTS
Lighter rotating mass

Cons, I'm hoping its a one off, but mine are ballooning out, not like stretched, just more rounded tire patch area and yet I still have plenty of grip. I used Paragon for a week to pre-treat. 

If I make it next week I'll try a fresh set of HPI in a qualifier just to compare.


----------



## RollingChicane

0010;6414682
I think it's a double edged sword. We like this layout said:


> I def agree with the idea of booting a crappy layout. The good news is if we stuck to one layout per month, we would only need 12 layouts for the year. With the JW and Brozek designs already out there, I bet we’d be close right now.
> 
> Good idea about naming and announcing upcoming layouts.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I need to sell off some excess stuff I have sitting around. I have a Mon-tec Nazda 2. Two Protoform Mazda GX’s. One Protoform LTCR for sale all Lightweight versions. $15 each


----------



## ThrottleKing

Any idea on how the turn out is for buggy racing? Anybody know who I need to reach out to for information?


----------



## Crashing J

ThrottleKing said:


> Any idea on how the turn out is for buggy racing? Anybody know who I need to reach out to for information?


Mod Buggy has been running at least 2 heats of 6-8 drivers per heat. It's not uncommon to have 3 heats of mod buggy. 

The 17.5 buggy class is only about a month old, but the last time I raced (2 weeks ago) there were 9 of us.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks bud.


----------



## RollingChicane

Anyone else have feedback on the idea of keeping the same layout for a month vs changing every week?

Pros / Cons?


----------



## mreggio13_

Love the idea of keeping a layout for a month. Especially with the consistency of the new carpet, it allows you to evaluate changes to your car/driving easier than if the layout changes every week. 

Almost hate to suggest this (because they were the death of me in Cleveland) but what are your thoughts on the Track Lyons? Heard they might be making some lower profile curbs that don’t flip you over so much, but I’d like to practice with them more so I get better at driving around them. They also save bodies since you are not running into a board at the apex. 

Are there enough track pieces to make some more interesting layouts? Any chance of putting Velcro on the bottom so they don’t move so easily? 

Racecars


----------



## microed

Keeping the same layout might be difficult with all the different classes throughout the week. That is asking a lot of Bill and his staff to go from oval and put the track back to onroad exactly as before. Otherwise it makes no difference to me.


----------



## AquaRacer

I like the idea of keeping the same layout for a month.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here are some track ideas I have drawn up. 

P1 is a JW creation, the others are mine. 

Let me know what you guys think. 

All the drawings are scaled to our track dimensions, each square is 2 feet. I will be giving hard copies of the ideas to Bill also. 

Brian B.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here is another layout idea...

I will be drawing up some more and will post as I do. 

Brian


----------



## RollingChicane

Those all look like great layouts, nice job!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Anyone else have feedback on the idea of keeping the same layout for a month vs changing every week?
> 
> Pros / Cons?


I'm in favor. I imagine that traction build up could be an issue but I do think it would be fun to have set tracks. It would make practices and setups more valuable. Maybe three week tracks instead of four for some more variation through the year. Also on board for a veto/modification process.


I would race on any of the above designed tracks. Thanks for putting those together!


----------



## jtsbell

HEY HEY HOW ABOUT EVERYBODY SHOWING UP FRIDAY FOR VTA WE'll CALL IT VTA FRIDAY!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Those all look like great layouts, nice job!


Here's one I did. A little more complex. But fun.


----------



## jtsbell

indyhobbies.com said:


> here's one i did. A little more complex. But fun.


i like it!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> HEY HEY HOW ABOUT EVERYBODY SHOWING UP FRIDAY FOR VTA WE'll CALL IT VTA FRIDAY!!!


. 

Posting on FB!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

They are live streaming from Indy RC tonight. Might be something for Friday nights too? 

https://youtu.be/fqgQ91tzU6U


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> They are live streaming from Indy RC tonight. Might be something for Friday nights too?
> 
> https://youtu.be/fqgQ91tzU6U


I've often thought of trying to record the friday night races using GoPro like cameras from a few different angles. I think it would be a great way to let people see what the racing is like instead of just reading other people's descriptions.


----------



## jkaetz

Anyone have a RTR traxxas slash (Just the truck, transmitter, and kit tools) that they'd like to part with? Going to give it to my Dad. His dog had a blast chasing the X-Maxx around his yard at Thanksgiving and he said he needed one so the he didn't have to exercise the dog. I have an extra charger and can take care of batteries. If not I'll probably grab a new one in the near future.


----------



## jtsbell

HEY HEY ITS VTA FRIDAY come on guys show up for VTA and all the other classes and have some FUN


----------



## BadSign

How was the racing tonight? I had all my kids back home tonight from school, so no r/c this week. Be back next week, though.


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> How was the racing tonight? I had all my kids back home tonight from school, so no r/c this week. Be back next week, though.


We had a full turnout for VTA and USGT and a 4 car heat of 21.5TC. 

Thanks to Captain Jack, Steve and David for changing out a terrible layout into a technical fun flowing layout about an hour+ before the green flag dropped. Lap times went from the 5-6 second rang to the 9-10 sec range. 

I’ll use that to set the stage to say that unless someone objects, I will suggest to Bill to begin a 4 week layout beginning January. I’ll ask to see all the layouts and make suggestions so they don’t have to try and decide which ones to choose.


----------



## Matt P.

I was glad the first layout was changed as well. While I had a lot of fun with the 2nd (3rd?) layout, it probably shouldn't be added as a layout on normal rotation. It was super fun, but I think with a larger turn-out there would have been issues on the tight 180 turns for the newer racers.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> We had a full turnout for VTA and USGT and a 4 car heat of 21.5TC.
> 
> Thanks to Captain Jack, Steve and David for changing out a terrible layout into a technical fun flowing layout about an hour+ before the green flag dropped. Lap times went from the 5-6 second rang to the 9-10 sec range.
> 
> I’ll use that to set the stage to say that unless someone objects, I will suggest to Bill to begin a 4 week layout beginning January. I’ll ask to see all the layouts and make suggestions so they don’t have to try and decide which ones to choose.


Always glad to have a racer-a proved layout.


----------



## BadSign

New car added to the stable- should be up and running after New Years...


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> New car added to the stable- should be up and running after New Years...


Is it another TC7.1 and what other class are you going to run?!?


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Is it another TC7.1 and what other class are you going to run?!?


Nope, but it's an Associated... F1!


----------



## RollingChicane

Speaking of F1.....

I am going to sell my CRC F1 (most recent release) in RTR form. It is in excellent condition with barely any run time. 

I have a Savox shorty servo, Shapeways low profile mount, Hobbywing ESC, Novak 25.5T motor, Protoform front and rear wing, Protoform F14 body and CRC wheels and tires. Do the quick math on all that and it gets ugly on my part! 

$220 takes it all!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My buddy, Chris Atwood, is looking to get into on-road racing. He's a long time flyer, boater and off-roader. 

He wants to buy an Associated TC4 for VTA. Do any of you have one that is in good shape you are looking to sell? 

Chris will probably be there this Friday night running my sons TC3 in the meantime.


----------



## pitchblack26

Crashing J u have a pm


----------



## jkaetz

Just a note for those of you who saw my 21.5 MC2 magnet separate from the rotor shaft. I reached out to Paul at Motiv and he sent me a replacement rotor no questions asked. While the magnets could loose some of their strength during their lifetime, he said they should never separate from the shaft. 

Props to Paul and Motiv.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jkaetz said:


> Just a note for those of you who saw my 21.5 MC2 magnet separate from the rotor shaft. I reached out to Paul at Motiv and he sent me a replacement rotor no questions asked. While the magnets could loose some of their strength during their lifetime, he said they should never separate from the shaft. Props to Paul and Motiv.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## RollingChicane

Courtesy of Rock Star paints....new USGT body to beat on. It is the Exotek P-zero


----------



## Crashing J

pitchblack26 said:


> Crashing J u have a pm


You have a reply.


----------



## pitchblack26

Thanks Aaron, I will get one put together


----------



## Crashing J

pitchblack26 said:


> Thanks Aaron, I will get one put together


I've been running pin downs on the rear and swaggers on the front. They seem to do really well on the black carpet. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get back to racing soon. This work stuff needs to stop getting in the way of the important stuff like toy cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Courtesy of Rock Star paints....new USGT body to beat on. It is the Exotek P-zero


Rock Star does awesome paint. That's spectacular! 

Can't you leave this one on the mantle at home for a while before you ding it up? :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

Scott I have a body that you painted setting on top of the Southern Nats trophy and it will never be run again. I'm proud of that trophy and body.


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Rock Star paints....new USGT body to beat on. It is the Exotek P-zero
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Star does awesome paint. That's spectacular!
> 
> Can't you leave this one on the mantle at home for a while before you ding it up?
Click to expand...

I still have the Mazda Furai body you painted for me from a few years back. Still my fav paint job by far!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> I still have the Mazda Furai body you painted for me from a few years back. Still my fav paint job by far!


That's a wild body. Looks biological and alien!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Friday night VTA is coming...! 

(...and likely USGT, 12th Scale, 21.5 TC and other? Where did all the on-road Slash peeps go? Something hurting that class?)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My buddy Chris is coming Friday night also. He's a long time RC guy, just new to on-road racing. A couple of guys have been helping him get a TC4 package together for use this winter. 

Wonder what happened to On-road Slash? We used to have two heats of it? That started out as a class to allow off-road guys to come run on-road.


----------



## 0010

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's a wild body. Looks biological and alien!



That is stunning! I could never run that body, I would be too afraid of hurting it! Great work, Scott!


----------



## crispy

0010 said:


> That is stunning! I could never run that body, I would be too afraid of hurting it! Great work, Scott!


Why not? It would be more authentic if you did:


----------



## 0010

crispy said:


> Why not? It would be more authentic if you did:


So you have seen me race!! :surprise::frown2:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

0010 said:


> That is stunning! I could never run that body, I would be too afraid of hurting it! Great work, Scott!


Thanks, working with special new motion paint now. Should really mess with the other drivers...

>


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Why not? It would be more authentic if you did:


That's what happens when you text and drive RC cars at the same time! :grin2:


----------



## BadSign

Speaking of paint, I'm building my F6 tonight. Thinking of a retro livery!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Loaded and ready to run tonight. Hope we have a good turnout!

Bummer to hear that Finish Line Raceway, the new one in Auburn, IN, has already lost their lease. https://www.facebook.com/finishlineraceway/

They spent a ton of time and sweat getting the new track up and functional. Now the new owner had decided they don't want an RC track. Feel back for them. They are now looking for a new location so they can keep Finish Line going. As I understand it, many of these guys were involved with Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne when it was open. Some of their equipment too. I was hoping to race there a couple times this winter.


----------



## AquaRacer

RCDano74$$ you have a pm


----------



## AquaRacer

Crashing J you have a PM.


----------



## Crashing J

AquaRacer said:


> Crashing J you have a PM.


Aqua, you have a reply.


----------



## jtsbell

Merry Christmas to all my racing pals and all my friends in all of the RC world.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Merry Christmas! We had a decent turnout Friday night. The track is now using RC Scoring Pro. Pretty cool as it reads direct to your smart phone. You can access past races too I guess. Still learning about it. http://www.rcscoringpro.com/events/3751/


----------



## RollingChicane

Merry Christmas to all of you!!!


----------



## BadSign

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## AquaRacer

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

12/22/17 Racing...


----------



## jtsbell

Ready for FRIDAY NIGHT VTA bringum on boys


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Ready for FRIDAY NIGHT VTA bringum on boys


Planning on it. Chris Atwood has his new TC4 done this week too so that's another one to add. I hope to have a new body painted, but with -5 outside, the garage is just too dang cold. yes, I'm wimpy.










(Actually, 68 Camaro bodies are hard to find these days...even bigger bad to hit them!)


----------



## vupilot

Hi, I am Chris, new to onroad but been doing rc hobbies for 20 years. Anyone have a transponder for sale that works on the system at Indy RC? I only have a newer 3 wire MyLaps and I was told Indy RC system isn't updated to recognize it. Have my new TC4 ready for Friday. Just painted a body for it. Not bad for my 3rd time painting one.


----------



## jkaetz

vupilot said:


> Hi, I am Chris, new to onroad but been doing rc hobbies for 20 years. Anyone have a transponder for sale that works on the system at Indy RC? I only have a newer 3 wire MyLaps and I was told Indy RC system isn't updated to recognize it. Have my new TC4 ready for Friday. Just painted a body for it. Not bad for my 3rd time painting one.


I believe bill is selling MRT for $65. Even a used mylaps will cost around $80. If your patient you can grab them off eBay for a little less than that but you have to have to check daily and act fast.


----------



## vupilot

OK that could be an option. Dont know anything about the MRT. So what all works at Indy RC? MRT, AMBrc and do the MyLaps two wire hybrid models work there?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those are brand new PROTOform tires Chris has on his VTA car. What should he do to prep them for Friday? I've not run PROTOforms yet. Should they be sauced and bagged? While we are on the subject, do the new PROTOform tires fit on the old HPI rims? I've got some NIB HPI chromes I'd like to use.


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Those are brand new PROTOform tires Chris has on his VTA car. What should he do to prep them for Friday? I've not run PROTOforms yet. Should they be sauced and bagged? While we are on the subject, do the new PROTOform tires fit on the old HPI rims? I've got some NIB HPI chromes I'd like to use.


I did the normal scuff-on-concrete and sauce-and-bag routine just like HPI tires, and my PFs are fine. The difference is that they take a little more to warm up and get tacky. My very first practice run of a night tends to be a bit loose, and then they come in. They really need a good burnout before you drop on the track.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

vupilot said:


> Hi, I am Chris, new to onroad but been doing rc hobbies for 20 years. Anyone have a transponder for sale that works on the system at Indy RC? I only have a newer 3 wire MyLaps and I was told Indy RC system isn't updated to recognize it. Have my new TC4 ready for Friday. Just painted a body for it. Not bad for my 3rd time painting one.


Looks good! Love the Mcallister bodies, enjoy and have fun! :smile2:


----------



## jkaetz

vupilot said:


> OK that could be an option. Dont know anything about the MRT. So what all works at Indy RC? MRT, AMBrc and do the MyLaps two wire hybrid models work there?


Correct, all of the older stuff will work. Only the newest 3 wire MyLaps will not work.


----------



## BadSign

They do fit the hpi rims, I did it also.
Break them in like you would hpis.
Just a word of warning, they do swell and balloon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> They do fit the hpi rims, I did it also.
> Break them in like you would hpis.
> Just a word of warning, they do swell and balloon.


Thanks! Good to know all of that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great VTA paint job that Myron found on FB. He posted it on RCTech, but just in case you missed it... 

Note the headlight. Brilliant!

Double click to make larger.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice work on the LeMons(?) racer? I like the wheel treatment. :thumbsup:


----------



## jkaetz

I hope everyone out tonight drives carefully. I will not be in attendance as my twins who were supposed to arrive in February are trying to come out early. Hopefully you'll all see me again before 2019.


----------



## jtsbell

Was going to come down but 5in of snow and 180 miles round trip said NO.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Was going to come down but 5in of snow and 180 miles round trip said NO.


You did the right thing Captain Jack. The roads were at their worst during rush hour it sounded like. We had a decent turnout. 

Here are tonights results: http://www.rcscoringpro.com/live/263/


----------



## BadSign

Looks like there's a little trouble with the minimum lap time for a couple races...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

WiFi is working now but the video camera isn't yet. It's on 2.4 and out transmitters are interfering. So they will hardwire the camera this week.


----------



## jtsbell

Every body frozen out yet?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Every body frozen out yet?


I was going to try to do some work in the garage this weekend. Instead, I watched about 300 episodes of _Street Outlaws _and _Forged in Fire_.


----------



## jtsbell

How many cars will be there tomorrow night so I know weather to come down or not because of weather


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> How many cars will be there tomorrow night so I know weather to come down or not because of weather


I will be there. So will Shawn and Rob.


----------



## FrankNitti

Count me in for 21.5 
TC


----------



## mreggio13_

I will not be there tonight.


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there tonight for 21.5, possibly F1 or VTA also..


----------



## AquaRacer

Rumor has it that tonight's layout will be layout # P2. This will be the layout for the month of January. Go back to post 7804 / 7805 for the layout drawings.

TGIF... Been looking forward to some Friday night racing...


----------



## CPW

I'm in for VTA and 1/12th scale. Dig the layout!


----------



## chris wells

how many 1/12 scale racers tonight?


----------



## regets ama

Fresh antifreeze in the VTA, new Argon in PF tires (warms up quicker)!

Ready to roll


----------



## jtsbell

I'm on the way!!!


----------



## davidl

chris wells said:


> how many 1/12 scale racers tonight?


 Steve Roebling and I will not be racing tonight.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

chris wells said:


> how many 1/12 scale racers tonight?


I'm coming! Sorry I didn't get to check hobbytalk earlier


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This holds true for the drive home late tonight as well.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm coming! Sorry I didn't get to check hobbytalk earlier


Sounds like someon needs to make a New Years resolution to re-rank his priorities. 


>


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> Fresh antifreeze in the VTA, new Argon in PF tires (warms up quicker)!
> 
> Ready to roll


Hmmm....I think I might have been doing it wrong this whole time. 
I’ve been putting antifreeze in my tires and fresh Argon in my car. 
No wonder my motor is so hot coming off the track.....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Sounds like someon needs to make a New Years resolution to re-rank his priorities.
> 
> 
> >


I know right? Those people that pay me each week to work seem to think their stuff is more important! :laugh:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

chris wells said:


> how many 1/12 scale racers tonight?


We only had two last night Chris. Chuck and myself. So, we didn't run 12th. David was there for a bit, but couldn't stay the evening. There are two racers working on 12th scale cars to start racing, so we are getting there. I love that class. Mad at myself for not starting sooner!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Photos from last night. Good track I thought. Some high speed areas and tight infield. No crazy spots. 

Neat to see Greg Cobb last night. I'd not seen him since RCAR. Did he say if he was coming back to on-road? Hope so. We need to get our numbers back up. Off-road is kicking our butts.


----------



## jtsbell

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know right? Those people that pay me each week to work seem to think their stuff is more important! :laugh:


Why would you work when you have racing to do. I think work is just a BIG nuisance and a pain in the a$$


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Why would you work when you have racing to do. I think work is just a BIG nuisance and a pain in the a$$


Lisa thinks we should buy that fancy grocery store homogenized milk, heat the house all day and she said the girls need more than one outfit. Beats me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ed, I have your motor. I will have it with me tonight at the track.


----------



## jtsbell

WCRC in Chicago is shut down NOW until they get into new building so there will be NO racing. The city posted a notice that the building was condemned that there in now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What class would these style cars fall under? My son showed me many like this. Great looking with all the ground effects!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> WCRC in Chicago is shut down NOW until they get into new building so there will be NO racing. The city posted a notice that the building was condemned that there in now.


Hope the rent was cheep. Geez!

:surprise:

Did they say what the problem was? Structural? Electrical? Health/Biohazard?


----------



## jtsbell

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hope the rent was cheep. Geez!
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> Did they say what the problem was? Structural? Electrical? Health/Biohazard?


If you go to Hobby Talk and go to VTA and go back a few post you will see what is posted on the door.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What class would these style cars fall under? My son showed me many like this. Great looking with all the ground effects!


Looks like a good usgt car.


----------



## jtsbell

I was wrong Go to Hobby Talk and go to the North American thread and then go to Windy City thread and post 1431


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

APEX RC Raceway in Nashville is getting into Euro Trucks. Link is to their first race. APEX is where this year's Southern Nationals was held. Eric Anderson says there are about 20 locally. So maybe that class is taking hold?

https://www.facebook.com/APEXRaceway/videos/183391855587745/


----------



## crispy

They are stock TT-01s with a novelty body.


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Ed, I have your motor. I will have it with me tonight at the track.


Sorry, I did not see your message until today. I will be there this Friday, will you?


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> They are stock TT-01s with a novelty body.


What is wrong with a TT-01? I have won in VTA with a TT-02. They are both good platforms for having fun.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Yes, I plan to be there this Friday. The shop also says more Sweep tires are ordered so hopefully they will be there for those needing fresh tires.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Remember for the Spec 21.5tc class it follows the ROAR rules for touring car. 1350g minimum weight, 5mm minimum weight, Approved body list can be found on the ROAR site. As with all 2cell lipo classes at Indy RC lipos are not to be charged over 8.40v. The HobbyWing fixed end bell 3650 21.5 Black can motor and Sweep TruBlack tires are also required for the class.


----------



## crispy

Current forecast has 5-8" of snow on Friday with 1-3" more on Saturday.


----------



## davidl

OK, which one of you want to come over to my house and shovel the driveway?


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> OK, which one of you want to come over to my house and shovel the driveway?


How about I just drive up and down your driveway and leave some tracks to follow?>


----------



## AquaRacer

crispy said:


> Current forecast has 5-8" of snow on Friday with 1-3" more on Saturday.



Remember Crispy, it is a forecast...:grin2:

It can all change by Friday...:wink2:


----------



## regets ama

*stuff*



ThrottleKing said:


> Remember for the Spec 21.5tc class it follows the ROAR rules for touring car. 1350g minimum weight, 5mm minimum weight, Approved body list can be found on the ROAR site. As with all 2cell lipo classes at Indy RC lipos are not to be charged over 8.40v. The HobbyWing fixed end bell 3650 21.5 Black can motor and Sweep TruBlack tires are also required for the class.


"Sweep TruBlack tires" available in the shop, does that mean you're going to get some to run? >

Probably 90% of the forum readers are familiar with class rules. I had asked Doug and allowed to post this (small 3x5) on the cork board just to bring awareness to the participants as they look there for the heat line ups. Not that it's being utilized for that now. I'm not sure if it's still there.

ON ROAD CLASS SPEC REMINDER

CLASS	MOTOR	MIN WEIGHT

VTA 25.5 1450gr
USGT 21.5 1380gr
21.5TC 21.5 1350gr
17.5TC 17.5 1350gr
1/12 17.5 730gr

All ESC set to zero timing BLINK mode
All 2 cell lipo max 8.40v @ tech
All 1 cell lipo max 4.20v @ tech
All rubber tire classes min 5.0mm ride height
1/12 foam tire classes min 3.0mm ride height 

Anyone heard from Jason? Do we have new twins brought into the world for up and coming RC racers?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Technically F1 is 4mm but it is only 3mm at Snowbirds. lol


----------



## crispy

AquaRacer said:


> Remember Crispy, it is a forecast...:grin2:
> 
> It can all change by Friday...:wink2:


You are correct about that!

Unfortunately, the first change is the wrong direction.

8-12"

Any "Wintry Mix" at all and I-465 becomes a mess. Enjoy the racing!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the current published Indy RC Friday Night rules. If they need to be updated from the Doug era to the Bill era, someone should get with Bill to let him know. The new 21.5 TC class should have rules on the website too. 

I can't just put them there, they have to come through Bill. That's how he wants it. 

Printable version: http://www.indyrcraceway.net/Indy_RC_-_Friday_Night_On-Road.pdf











Battery rules are still posted pre-Bill as well:


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> Technically F1 is 4mm but it is only 3mm at Snowbirds. lol


Provide me similar specs on F1 and Euro trucks to add to the listing and I'll ask Bill if ok to post. 

A seasoned veteran asked me about 21.5 TC tires wanting to try the class and mentioned some cars had tires/wheels with LETTERING on them while mine didn't - what were they, why do some cars look so good in the corner - tires? I explained same tire, just hand outs from another race/venue, just car set up and skill. I assured him the hobby shop sweeps were as good as they'll ever be right out of the package. 

“When truth is blurred by lies and misinformation, perception becomes reality and all is lost.”


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Other occasional classes have links to their rules here: Classes - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


----------



## jtsbell

John the tires with lettering on them are from the USNATS


----------



## ThrottleKing

They are Sweep True Black premounts. They are labeled that to show that they were the actual spec tire for the Indoor Nats. After everyone got their tires we were allowed to buy extra sets at the event. Same tires as sold upstairs. I can remove the lettering if it would make people more comfortable.


----------



## regets ama

ThrottleKing said:


> They are Sweep True Black premounts. They are labeled that to show that they were the actual spec tire for the Indoor Nats. After everyone got their tires we were allowed to buy extra sets at the event. Same tires as sold upstairs. I can remove the lettering if it would make people more comfortable.


Yes, I was aware and as commented above shared with the interested party. Having or removing the lettering doesn't bother me. I just shared as it had caused some confusion. If you'd slow down some, it wouldn't look like you had lettering speed secrets.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It’s the ‘18 Xray


----------



## crispy

ThrottleKing said:


> It’s the ‘18 Xray


Ya know...

It would have been better if you (the driver & engineer) had just taken the credit.

By giving credit to the car you've just validated what everyone already thinks.

You got to spend money to go fast/win. And spend, and spend. And then the next year sell everything and start over with a new spending cycle.


----------



## mreggio13_

Attention: Anyone thinking of buying a new car, please run it by Gary first to make sure it’s ok with him.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> You got to spend money to go fast/win. And spend, and spend. And then the next year sell everything and start over with a new spending cycle.


Nope.....if that was true, I’d be the fastest guy around. I’ve owned about every high dollar chassis out there and at least in my hands, they are all about dead equal. 

Best car I’ve ever driven is David Lee’s TC7


----------



## AquaRacer

Crispy,

It is the drivers that are most consistent and make the least mistakes that are the fastest. It is not the chassis is going to make them fast, it is their skill as a driver that does.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Windy City says they are not done! Picture from their FB page this morning. Looks like they've leased a new spot. Say they will be bigger and better than ever.


----------



## crispy

mreggio13_ said:


> Attention: Anyone thinking of buying a new car, please run it by Gary first to make sure it’s ok with him.


Good idea.

Speaking of which, I don't approve of your latest ride buyer!

Are you getting paid extra?


----------



## mreggio13_

You don’t even know the guy yet! I’ll have Ricardo call you and you can give him advice on how to fill the seat. All the guys working here approve of most any driver that helps the team keep running all year.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

crispy said:


> Ya know...
> 
> It would have been better if you (the driver & engineer) had just taken the credit.
> 
> By giving credit to the car you've just validated what everyone already thinks.
> 
> You got to spend money to go fast/win. And spend, and spend. And then the next year sell everything and start over with a new spending cycle.


So what's your point? If the drivers were equal then I totally agree but their not. Some people can do well with anything so why punish them if they want to spend money?

It's fine to pretend it's real racing on Friday, I like to pretend I'm Jeff Gordon in a video game, doesn't make me Jeff Gordon. With that this is what you get, the haves (Penske) and have nots (Joschmo).

I've had fun and kicked your butt with a Tc4 and an A700 even after you had the best teams tune your ride. When I come back I'll do it with one of your old Spec R's or maybe a Durango TC, Sakura Advance, etc? Point is have fun, if you want parity go play checkers.

Toy cars


----------



## davidl

delete


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> Nope.....if that was true, I’d be the fastest guy around. I’ve owned about every high dollar chassis out there and at least in my hands, they are all about dead equal.
> 
> Best car I’ve ever driven is David Lee’s TC7



You should hire me to be your lead engineer/mechanic. Costs a lot, however. And the available schedule is pretty limited. (tease)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

davidl said:


> You should hire me to be your lead engineer/mechanic. Costs a lot, however. And the available schedule is pretty limited. (tease)


Eventually when I get the 1/12 scale together I got before thanksgiving I might take you up on that kind of deal. What was the fee again, I have to lay paragon scented foam tire shreddings under your feet as you walk? LOL! Hahaha!


----------



## jkaetz

regets ama said:


> Anyone heard from Jason? Do we have new twins brought into the world for up and coming RC racers?


 Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated. Though things are simply crazy. The twins decided to join us on December 30 both tipping the scales at over 4 pounds. While only 32 weeks and a day they have had little issue the last week or so. They're free from all supporting equipment and really just need to grow and figure out how to take feedings by mouth. The estimate is sometime in February for them to come home. 

Rest assured as soon as I can figure out how to mount a car seat to the X-Maxx I'm going to have them racing around the yard.


----------



## RollingChicane

I have a Novak Boss 25.5 motor for $20 is anyone wants it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jkaetz said:


> regets ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Jason? Do we have new twins brought into the world for up and coming RC racers?
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated. Though things are simply crazy. The twins decided to join us on December 30 both tipping the scales at over 4 pounds. While only 32 weeks and a day they have had little issue the last week or so. They're free from all supporting equipment and really just need to grow and figure out how to take feedings by mouth. The estimate is sometime in February for them to come home.
> 
> Rest assured as soon as I can figure out how to mount a car seat to the X-Maxx I'm going to have them racing around the yard.
Click to expand...

My oldest daughter was 4 pounds and six weeks early. I feel you dude! And you are double that experience! Best advice I received was, “when the breathing monitor says she’s stopped breathing, look at the BABY, not the monitor!” Usually a lead/wire had just come off. Scared the hell out of us when it would happen in the middle of the night! BTW, congratulations DAD!


----------



## crispy

jkaetz said:


> The twins decided to join us on December 30


That's a $8100 extra deduction.

That ought to be worth a car for dad?


----------



## BadSign

jkaetz said:


> Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated. Though things are simply crazy. The twins decided to join us on December 30 both tipping the scales at over 4 pounds. While only 32 weeks and a day they have had little issue the last week or so. They're free from all supporting equipment and really just need to grow and figure out how to take feedings by mouth. The estimate is sometime in February for them to come home.
> 
> Rest assured as soon as I can figure out how to mount a car seat to the X-Maxx I'm going to have them racing around the yard.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> My oldest daughter was 4 pounds and six weeks early. I feel you dude! And you are double that experience! Best advice I received was, “when the breathing monitor says she’s stopped breathing, look at the BABY, not the monitor!” Usually a lead/wire had just come off. Scared the hell out of us when it would happen in the middle of the night! BTW, congratulations DAD!


Getting your kids off the monitors is always a great feeling, and 4lbs at 32 weeks is awesome. The smallest of my kids (at birth) is now 6' and 175lbs. Enjoy sleep while you can, Jason! Congrats.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Best car I’ve ever driven is David Lee’s TC7


The tc7/7.1 is pretty darn good, it's making me look half decent.


----------



## regets ama

Super news Jason, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## regets ama

I think Jonesy's is due in March.

Must have been something in the water during 2017.


----------



## AquaRacer

jkaetz said:


> Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated. Though things are simply crazy. The twins decided to join us on December 30 both tipping the scales at over 4 pounds. While only 32 weeks and a day they have had little issue the last week or so. They're free from all supporting equipment and really just need to grow and figure out how to take feedings by mouth. The estimate is sometime in February for them to come home.
> 
> Rest assured as soon as I can figure out how to mount a car seat to the X-Maxx I'm going to have them racing around the yard.


Congratulations on the arrival of your twins.. 

When you do strap the baby seat to the X-maxx, we want video proof of this.. :grin2:

Brian


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My oldest daughter was 4 pounds and six weeks early. I feel you dude! And you are double that experience! Best advice I received was, “when the breathing monitor says she’s stopped breathing, look at the BABY, not the monitor!” Usually a lead/wire had just come off. Scared the hell out of us when it would happen in the middle of the night! BTW, congratulations DAD!


The NICU staff has been great. They told us in advance that the monitors would likely go off but at their age it is expected. The bradycardia episodes are going down but the kids have always been able to recover from them on their own which we're told is a great sign. 



crispy said:


> That's a $8100 extra deduction.
> 
> That ought to be worth a car for dad?


Several of our friends have pointed that out but I'm sure it'll go toward something less fun like diapers or formula. We are working on breast feeding but we're doubtful that mom will be able to completely keep up with two mouths to feed. Even more so if they have my crazy metabolism. 



BadSign said:


> Getting your kids off the monitors is always a great feeling, and 4lbs at 32 weeks is awesome. The smallest of my kids (at birth) is now 6' and 175lbs. Enjoy sleep while you can, Jason! Congrats.


Thank you, in addition to being above average weight for 32 weeks we're told they're quite long at 17.5 ish inches each. Sleeping as I can!



AquaRacer said:


> Congratulations on the arrival of your twins..
> 
> When you do strap the baby seat to the X-maxx, we want video proof of this.. :grin2:
> 
> Brian


You got it! :grin2:


----------



## RollingChicane

I’m taking all my RC stuff to work tomorrow just in case the weather isn’t as bad as what they are saying. Anyone else tentatively going to try and make it weather permitting?


----------



## jtsbell

I'll see what the weather is at 3 and go from there


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I’m taking all my RC stuff to work tomorrow just in case the weather isn’t as bad as what they are saying. Anyone else tentatively going to try and make it weather permitting?


I plan to be there for some VTA action.


----------



## BadSign

I might be there, depends on road conditions down here in SoJoCo. Fortunately I live close to US31.


----------



## FrankNitti

Gear in my office staying warm...I plan on being there


----------



## AquaRacer

I am going to try and make it. Going to see what the weather does later today..


----------



## ThrottleKing

I’m already there. 









Just kidding


----------



## ThrottleKing

Something needs to be done about the salt from shoes on the track. We all need to do a better job of being aware of what we do and take care of the track we have.


----------



## CPW

ThrottleKing said:


> Something needs to be done about the salt from shoes on the track. We all need to do a better job of being aware of what we do and take care of the track we have.


Bring your slippers for marshaling, boys! lol. Or those booties that service techs wear when they come in your house.

Kidding aside, I do agree, salt on the track isn't good.


----------



## jtsbell

Will NOT be there tonight roads are a mess and getting worse


----------



## AquaRacer

I agree with JSTBELL, the roads are a mess and not getting better.. I will not be making the trek to race this evening. For those that do go, be safe in your travels..


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IT'S FRIDAY! RC go VROOM, YAY!


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> Something needs to be done about the salt from shoes on the track. We all need to do a better job of being aware of what we do and take care of the track we have.


Its not just salt. Much of it is drywall and other dust related to the ongoing construction. I believe once the construction is done, things will get better.


----------



## BadSign

Was the layout the same as last week, and is it staying down for next week?


----------



## RollingChicane

BadSign said:


> Was the layout the same as last week, and is it staying down for next week?


Yes sir and that is the plan for next week. 
I like having the same layout for a few weeks. I was able to make changes this week and actually see a difference in lap times last night!


----------



## RollingChicane

Ed - it is the bearing in my motor that is toast. I don’t think it has/had anything to do with the wavy washer thing. 

Gonna buy a new bearing from HW.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Ed - it is the bearing in my motor that is toast. I don’t think it has/had anything to do with the wavy washer thing.
> 
> Gonna buy a new bearing from HW.


Thanks for the update. I will make sure to add a little lube to my bearings before I use it. Maybe that will help.


----------



## jkaetz

If anyone is looking for a transponder on the cheap, this is about as good as it gets.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302600814925?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BadSign

jkaetz said:


> If anyone is looking for a transponder on the cheap, this is about as good as it gets.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302600814925?ul_noapp=true


95.8 seller rating, and from Venezuela?
I've got an email from a prince in Africa that seems about as legit...:wink2:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Note to HW spec motor owners, some rotors seem to be tighter than others. It seems that the culprit is the wavy shim on the output shaft side of the motor. I would suggest either removal or replace with a smaller shim. The tolerance is so tight it seems unnecessary for the shim. 

I noticed My bearing was squeaking after Friday so I removed my shim and cleaned and lubrcated the bearing while rotating it in a dremel. Seems to be fine now and rotor play feels right without the shim.


----------



## ThrottleKing

HWA860501010 is the PN for replacement bearings should you need them.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Note to HW spec motor owners, some rotors seem to be tighter than others. It seems that the culprit is the wavy shim on the output shaft side of the motor. I would suggest either removal or replace with a smaller shim. The tolerance is so tight it seems unnecessary for the shim.
> 
> I noticed My bearing was squeaking after Friday so I removed my shim and cleaned and lubrcated the bearing while rotating it in a dremel. Seems to be fine now and rotor play feels right without the shim.


I just took my motor apart, oiled the bearing and took out that wavy shim, it made a BIG improvement on freeing up the motor and drive train. Thanks Jeremiah :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

*Um... just pointing out the obvious... but haven't we just negated the whole point behind a SPEC motor?*

Spin it however you want, but the answer is still "Yes".


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> *Um... just pointing out the obvious... but haven't we just negated the whole point behind a SPEC motor?*
> 
> Spin it however you want, but the answer is still "Yes".


So does this mean that your not going to do it? at least it will save you from burning up a bearing and locking up your motor. I'm glad Jeremiah shared what he found out, saved me some $ and helped all of us out as he always does.


----------



## RollingChicane

crispy said:


> *Um... just pointing out the obvious... but haven't we just negated the whole point behind a SPEC motor?*
> 
> Spin it however you want, but the answer is still "Yes".


So you are in favor of doing nothing and smoking motors? What sense does that make?!?! 

I soldered in a new motor immediately before the start of racing with zero laps on it. Before the first heat was over it was making a weird noise and running way too hot. 

Should I just unsolder it and throw it away and drop another $55?!

We haven’t negated anything. We’ve identified a potential weak spot in the spec motor and provided a $0 solution to protect everyone’s investment. Remove 3 screws, remove a shim by hand and reassemble. No technique needed. No additional set up needed. No adjustment needed. Provides everyone with the exact same motor set up. 

Anyone that isn’t comfortable doing that can ask any one of us to help and we’ll do it for them. 

I’ll personally volunteer to do yours for you if you aren’t comfortable doing it or don’t feel capable of doing it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

For personal reasons well known I absolutely refuse to run 21.5 TC and talk of opening up a spec motor to remove a shim and dremmel some thing a ma giggy down or asking someone else to it is only adds to a ho hum luke warm reception to onroad and will not help participation. For the onroad program on Friday, Bill needs to come up with a spec everything TC class, have the car on display upstairs where people can buy the same chassis, esc, motor, tires, body, lipo, etc and call it whatever the hell you want cause after Friday I understand the frustration of many that come and go.

With an extremely light crowd, knowing that I was running with pretty much the big dogs that are always there, I purposely spent most my evening trying to stay clean and move over for the regulars and can't remember a night where I was beat up, on my lid and marshaled more than I was Friday. Call it payback for my beliefs and comments but aside from spending time with a friend or two Friday night, the so called "racing" sucked and if it wasn't payback, either some of us are way over zealous and need to win so badly it hurts not to or some of us just plain just can't drive. In the A-main I'm nearly dead stopped as far as I can go outside against the wall letting cars go by and I am blasted by the two very cars I am letting go by, I believe one broke and removed himself from the main and the other possibly had handling issues from that point on. You can have it if that's the way you want to play, but that's not fun, sorry. Bashing and laughing in that scenario is one thing but the seriousness of it is like wow, cmon, really, where the hell do you want anyone to go being nearly dead stopped on the outside against an outside barrier trying to let people pass?


----------



## ThrottleKing

The data shows the first minute a little shaky but the remaining 7 look fine.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Found a box of these on the shelf in the restroom if it helps.


----------



## mreggio13_

First you tell me I have to put super glue on my tires, now I’ve got to remove a shim from my motor to make it last longer?? What’s next, do I need to clean my car and check my ride height?? This is getting a little out of control for me.

Racecars


----------



## RollingChicane

I have mine on order, who is in???

No adjustments possible, no tweaking of anything. We all run the same transmitter. 
Duracell AA in the transmitter and Truck. 
Non-rechargeable batteries only. Pure drivers race!

If it breaks, it’s a total throw away and then buy new! Truck claim rule for $19.99!! 

You can pick one up at Kroger!!


----------



## mreggio13_

Only person I’ve seen intentionally hit someone on a Friday was me, trying to keep Jeremiah from passing me. I desperately needed my trophy that night. 

But seriously, I doubt anyone was trying to hit anyone else. Sometimes moving out of the way so much and nearly stopping is the wrong thing to do, it’s not expected.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Found a box of these on the shelf in the restroom if it helps.


Wow, haven't been there is a couple days as I recover. But did Bill put a dispenser in the bathroom with all kinds of things like you would see in a truck stop?


----------



## RollingChicane

davidl said:


> ThrottleKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a box of these on the shelf in the restroom if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, haven't been there is a couple days as I recover. But did Bill put a dispenser in the bathroom with all kinds of things like you would see in a truck stop?
Click to expand...


Hahaha! Very well played!!

You doing ok recovering?


----------



## RollingChicane

mreggio13_ said:


> Only person I’ve seen intentionally hit someone on a Friday was me, trying to keep Jeremiah from passing me.


I tried to hit him on Friday night but he passed me so fast all I did was swerve into the wall.....


----------



## jtsbell

What did I miss Man wish I would have been there


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> Hahaha! Very well played!!
> 
> You doing ok recovering?


I am doing OK, but how do you know what they sell in the bathroom in a truckstop? I have been told the best selling products have been flavored like peppermint. (sarc)


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tony Fox, send me a pm for your contact if you could sir.


----------



## CPW

Would anyone be willing to true some 12th scale tires for me please? Not quite ready to bite the bullet on a truer; maybe by the next set of tires. My current rears have chunked so much they are no longer runnable.

I should be there this Friday. Thanks!


----------



## RollingChicane

I know we have only run the layout for two weeks now but for those that have made it each week, do you like running the same layout?


----------



## AquaRacer

RollingChicane said:


> I know we have only run the layout for two weeks now but for those that have made it each week, do you like running the same layout?


I like running the same layout, but I am ready for a new one this week or the following.


----------



## FrankNitti

RollingChicane said:


> I know we have only run the layout for two weeks now but for those that have made it each week, do you like running the same layout?


I don't mind it :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Picking at each other is fine, especially if its tongue in cheek. I hope it is 99% in fun, but often its hard to tell because its just words without expressions or smiles to go with the words.

If the goal of this Hobbytalk forum is to have a place to discuss weekly racing and upcoming racing, ok. But, if our goal is also to have a forum where new racers or new on-road racers can directed and learn about Friday night racing at Indy RC, and how to join us and get started, we might be hurting on-road. 

FYI, I had a direct link to this forum on the front page of the Indy RC website for the past several years. I was told to remove it from the website (I have) because of the tone of the forum.


----------



## BadSign

I like having the same layout. Knowing I can try something new in the setup without having to learn a new layout is a big plus.


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I like having the same layout and I hope to be there Friday


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I know we have only run the layout for two weeks now but for those that have made it each week, do you like running the same layout?


I see pros and cons to it.

Pros: If you like the layout, you get to run it multiple weeks in a row.

Cons: If you hate the layout, you get to run it multiple weeks in a row.

I"m a big help aren't I? :grin2:


----------



## regets ama

*Good lesson*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Picking at each other is fine, especially if its tongue in cheek. I hope it is 99% in fun, but often its hard to tell because its just words without expressions or smiles to go with the words.
> 
> If the goal of this Hobbytalk forum is to have a place to discuss weekly racing and upcoming racing, ok. But, if our goal is also to have a forum where new racers or new on-road racers can directed and learn about Friday night racing at Indy RC, and how to join us and get started, we might be hurting on-road.
> 
> FYI, I had a direct link to this forum on the front page of the Indy RC website for the past several years. I was told to remove it from the website (I have) because of the tone of the forum.


SCOTT,
WELL "SAID"

On another note:
FOR SALE
Great "starter" roller chassis that won't break the bank, super clean and straight 
2017 X-Ray T4. All OEM 

SOLD

Alum chassis version, 96 spur included (needs servo saver if you run one)
I'll add an extra TOP DECK and FRONT GEAR DIFF for additional $50.00

PM me if interested,
J Steger


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Video of Indy RC track taken during the drone racing this week. Sure is a different perspective! Not sure what traction compound they are using. Heh heh


----------



## RollingChicane

IndyHobbies.com said:


> FYI, I had a direct link to this forum on the front page of the Indy RC website for the past several years. I was told to remove it from the website (I have) because of the tone of the forum.


Wow, this is sad and frustrating news but I don’t blame Bill one bit. I would do the same if I were in his shoes....

I have a million thoughts and comments going through my brain right now but they are probably best left unspoken. 

Here’s what I hope we can all learn from this and move forward with: 

If we want to grow the hobby then be positive and encouraging and make this forum welcoming and constructive to everyone. 

Don’t use the forum to bash the shop, the Racing or Racers. If you have a bone to pick with someone, do it in person and not with your keyboard. 

For every one complaint voiced on here, there are ten positive things to offset the one complaint BUT the positives don’t get the “air time” of the negatives. 

For the negative posters, my suggestion is to keep it to yourselves. It is obvious that no one wants to see it. If you are concerned about something, post it in a legit constructive way. 
For the folks that just want to stir the pot...why?!?! You can clearly see where this has landed this forum. 
For me (and folks like me), I’m done taking the bait that only a few folks are throwing out trying to cause arguements and problems. 

I’ll 100% own up to past rants on here and it’s clearly time to knock all this crap off (at least for me)

So here is my proposal: if you are a positive and constructive contributor, keep it up. If you are a negative contributor, knock it off; no one wants to see it other than like minded folks. Let’s grow this awesome and fun hobby and not tear it down. 

Not sure if this is true, but someone said this thread is one of only a few active threads on Hobbytalk. If that is true and this thread dies, it’ll be very slow for the site. I’m HOPING that Milton Fox would want to keep this thread thriving and if there are a couple folks that are doing damage to the lively hood of the busiest site, I’m hoping we can get those folks booted permanently for the health and longevity of the thread. 

So there you have it, that’s my proposal. 
Keep it positive and up beat as well as not biting on the bait some folks throw out. I own my responsibility on here to do my part on this. Hopefully a few others will to so it can get back to being able to go back on the shops home page.


----------



## AquaRacer

Who is ready for some Friday night racing??

If you have an F1 bring it out, let's revive this awesome class. I have some Team Gravity F1 tires to try and see how they are compared to the CRC tires.

Hope to see lots of folks racing on Friday..


----------



## RollingChicane

AquaRacer said:


> Who is ready for some Friday night racing??
> 
> If you have an F1 bring it out, let's revive this awesome class. I have some Team Gravity F1 tires to try and see how they are compared to the CRC tires.
> 
> Hope to see lots of folks racing on Friday..


I’ll be there!


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Who is ready for some Friday night racing??


Already packed and ready to go!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I’m going to go through the sled tonight and get it ready for tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I plan to be there tomorrow. Christ Atwood says he's coming (new in VTA) and Gary Melkey (1/12th scale) who has raced with us before, but not since last winter I don't think. I fly RC with both of those guys.


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> Who is ready for some Friday night racing??
> 
> If you have an F1 bring it out, let's revive this awesome class. I have some Team Gravity F1 tires to try and see how they are compared to the CRC tires.
> 
> Hope to see lots of folks racing on Friday..


I'll be there for VTA, my F1still needs a shell, tires, and servo. My be ready in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CPW

I'm in for VTA and 12th scale. 1/12th scale is on an all new aluminum chassis and huge un-trued tires. Should go well... : /


----------



## AquaRacer

I can bring my tire truer with me for you to true your tires. 

Brian B.


----------



## CPW

AquaRacer said:


> I can bring my tire truer with me for you to true your tires.
> 
> Brian B.


That would be great. I found one on eBay today so I should be set after this week. Thanks!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I want some company to form this Javelin. #“Make VTA Cool Again”


----------



## jtsbell

See everybody tomorrow night


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I plan to be there tomorrow. Christ Atwood says he's coming (new in VTA) and Gary Melkey (1/12th scale) who has raced with us before, but not since last winter I don't think. I fly RC with both of those guys.


Left you are personal message.


----------



## jkaetz

Those who would call the tone of this thread harsh have not visited other internet forums. 

An internet forum is not a marketing tool, it is a place where people of similar interests can converse. You don't use them to attract new customers. That's what marketing material is for.

Trying to control how people speak and interact with each other is an effort in futility and usually drives more people away that attract new people.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> Left you are personal message.


I've responded. I get so many solicitation phone calls on my phone, that I don't answer unless I know who it is.

Feel free to text anytime. 

I'll be there tonight if you are. Otherwise we can talk soon.


----------



## BadSign

Body cut and mounted, paint and decals starting soon...


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody know of a super secret stash of HPI VTA tires in stock anywhere?


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I finely got the new tires to work and we had them on all night. Fast lap was 8.05 and TQ with them. The secret sauce works real good.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody know of a super secret stash of HPI VTA tires in stock anywhere?


Maybe...>


----------



## ThrottleKing

LRP is closing it’s doors. So sad to see them go.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody know of a super secret stash of HPI VTA tires in stock anywhere?


My Closet. Set of four on sale today only $1000, get them while they're still available!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> LRP is closing it’s doors. So sad to see them go.


Are they still part of Associated? Is Associated in good health?

Great turnout Friday night for on-road racing. 3 heats of VTA, 2 heats of 21.5 TC, 1 heat is USGT and 2 heats of 1/12th scale!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Are they still part of Associated? Is Associated in good health?
> 
> Great turnout Friday night for on-road racing. 3 heats of VTA, 2 heats of 21.5 TC, 1 heat is USGT and 2 heats of 1/12th scale!


LRP is a European manufacturer of RC electronics for cars, mainly chargers and speed controls. Associated was the importer of their products for many years till recently. Reedy, under the Associated banner is now doing all of those products and LRP went their own way in North America.


----------



## RollingChicane

jkaetz said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know of a super secret stash of HPI VTA tires in stock anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> My Closet. Set of four on sale today only $1000, get them while they're still available!
Click to expand...

$950 is my top offer....


----------



## jtsbell

I have a set on gold rims 40.00 used very little


----------



## Matt P.

I have owned many LRP ESC's, Batteries, and motors over the years. Super bummed to hear they are closing the doors. Always was and still is my ESC of choice. Currently use a Flow X.

Novak
LRP
Team Durango
Hobbico

Many others are struggling. R/C business, especially the racing side, is on a major downhill course.

Why is that?


----------



## BadSign

Matt P. said:


> I have owned many LRP ESC's, Batteries, and motors over the years. Super bummed to hear they are closing the doors. Always was and still is my ESC of choice. Currently use a Flow X.
> 
> Novak
> LRP
> Team Durango
> Hobbico
> 
> Many others are struggling. R/C business, especially the racing side, is on a major downhill course.
> 
> Why is that?


China.


----------



## RollingChicane

Matt P. said:


> Many others are struggling. R/C business, especially the racing side, is on a major downhill course.
> 
> Why is that?


It because you haven’t come out to race lately. Bring that awesome new car out and have some 21.5TC fun! 
Well...that’s not the reason companies are going under, but you should still come join us anyway!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> I have owned many LRP ESC's, Batteries, and motors over the years. Super bummed to hear they are closing the doors. Always was and still is my ESC of choice. Currently use a Flow X.
> 
> Novak
> LRP
> Team Durango
> Hobbico
> 
> Many others are struggling. R/C business, especially the racing side, is on a major downhill course.
> 
> Why is that?


Agreed, cheap Chinese knockoffs and ripoffs. Also I think the the big players were charging a premium but not enough tech for the racers. HobbyWing used to be small but they offered more tech for the $ and repeatedly updated/upgraded the product and put the big three in the rear view mirror. Now two of the old big three are gone. MuchMore and Orca are there too. I bet Tekin is next. They need to offer better tech/ support at their price point if they want to compete. Hobby $ is discretionary for most brand loyalty can only extend so far. RTR kits are also a huge factor. They usually have cheap relabeled knockoffs in them. 10-20yrs ago there were only a handful of RTRs now that it’s flooded with them most don’t have to go out and put in electronics until they fail or upgrade if they don’t use a warranty.


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> $950 is my top offer....


SOLD! I have bills to pay. Anyone else? :grin2:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Matt P. said:


> I have owned many LRP ESC's, Batteries, and motors over the years. Super bummed to hear they are closing the doors. Always was and still is my ESC of choice. Currently use a Flow X.
> 
> Novak
> LRP
> Team Durango
> Hobbico
> 
> Many others are struggling. R/C business, especially the racing side, is on a major downhill course.
> 
> Why is that?


Things and the market change, things were sort of stagnant until Traxxas came along with the Slash and kaboom! Bashing with friends has always been where it's at and stuff comes in cycles. David Lee can probably attest to this better than me but you had nitro running out in front of retail parking lots (my first memory was racing out front of Service Merchandise at 465 and Washington street), asphalt racing in BG on 2nd street at Hobby Hangar (they also had a crazy oval bowl and dirt track on elm wood by Expo bowl), oval racing at Stout Field (the pan car craze), off-road at Hobby Connection, the indoor soccer field on west side, etc. Tons of places have come and gone, all were awesome on their own way.

Chinese, German, Russian, American, British, Japanese and so on, there is a lot of really cool RC related hobby stuff out there and now is a better time than I can remember manufacturer wise to pick and choose from. It's a world market and that's cool!

Buy what you can local, especially tires, wheels, bodies, esc's and etc. Bill can't stock everything but most the consumables we go through can be bought from him or other places around town.


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> Things and the market change, things were sort of stagnant until Traxxas came along with the Slash and kaboom! Bashing with friends has always been where it's at and stuff comes in cycles. David Lee can probably attest to this better than me but you had nitro running out in front of retail parking lots (my first memory was racing out front of Service Merchandise at 465 and Washington street), asphalt racing in BG on 2nd street at Hobby Hangar (they also had a crazy oval bowl and dirt track on elm wood by Expo bowl), oval racing at Stout Field (the pan car craze), off-road at Hobby Connection, the indoor soccer field on west side, etc. Tons of places have come and gone, all were awesome on their own way.
> 
> Chinese, German, Russian, American, British, Japanese and so on, there is a lot of really cool RC related hobby stuff out there and now is a better time than I can remember manufacturer wise to pick and choose from. It's a world market and that's cool!
> 
> Buy what you can local, especially tires, wheels, bodies, esc's and etc. Bill can't stock everything but most the consumables we go through can be bought from him or other places around town.


Chuck, I think your story is as good as anyone's. We all have things that interested us about running RC cars, and then the jump into racing RC cars. The original RTR stuff I remember came from Losi. Traxxas was going at that time, but was not considered something that interested most people. But Losi had some cars that interested people and RTR became accepted. I am not aware that Traxxas made any changes to their products, but they became more interesting to the public and began to sell. Now there were two different groups of people buying this stuff. There was a new group of people that were mostly interested to just run around the house, the farm or at the parks. That group started growing and might still be growing. Losi participation in this was a little different and, for one reason or another, their products were stagnant. And then Associated Electrics joined in and won over the group that were buying Losi. Losi has now discontinued all their RTR products, but a very few still exist under the Horizon banner. 

Outside of this was the dedicated racers. They despised the RTR culture and felt the Traxxas stuff was below them so they didn't buy their products. They looked at the Losi/Associated RTR products but didn't venture there because those products were a "cheap" version of their race vehicles. The Losi/Associated concept also didn't capture any of the "basher" crowd because they were not durable enough. There are exceptions here, but they are so small they are not worth mentioning as they didn't move the needle in business.

This story more relates to onroad than offroad. That difference is related to the vehicles themselves. The Traxxas products are now performing well enough that even the offroad racing community has adopted many of them. This is one of the reasons that the offroad racing community is larger than the onroad.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I don't think kits are a thing of the past but RTR's are pretty much king of the mountain right now, probably will be for good with the must have it now culture we live in. All in my often unpopular opinion of course.

Several, as well as I am hoping the Traxxas 4-Tec 2.0 does onroad some good giving it a sort of "Stock Slash" class where everyone can just buy, charge and go with little setup knowledge. I like building and painting my shelf queens and taking them out for a spin once in a blue moon but am over the stress and headache of the racing technical side of the hobby, trying to show up and not be in the way. While I admire and am in awe and amazement of the tenacity some put in to RC racing, I don't share the dedication that most on this forum have to the competitive racing aspect of a hobby that to me, is meant to be fun first and foremost.

If your not winning then it's no fun is not an approach to a hobby that rewards you nothing more for getting first than last.

Look forward to one day getting my 1/12th up and running and watching you go past me several times in a couple heats and main David (The Godfather 2) Lee. Vroom!


----------



## davidl

Here's Chucky! said:


> I don't think kits are a thing of the past but RTR's are pretty much king of the mountain right now, probably will be for good with the must have it now culture we live in. All in my often unpopular opinion of course.
> 
> Several, as well as I am hoping the Traxxas 4-Tec 2.0 does onroad some good giving it a sort of "Stock Slash" class where everyone can just buy, charge and go with little setup knowledge. I like building and painting my shelf queens and taking them out for a spin once in a blue moon but am over the stress and headache of the racing technical side of the hobby, trying to show up and not be in the way. While I admire and am in awe and amazement of the tenacity some put in to RC racing, I don't share the dedication that most on this forum have to the competitive racing aspect of a hobby that to me, is meant to be fun first and foremost.
> 
> If your not winning then it's no fun is not an approach to a hobby that rewards you nothing more for getting first than last.
> 
> Look forward to one day getting my 1/12th up and running and watching you go past me several times in a couple heats and main David (The Godfather 2) Lee. Vroom!



Very nice Chuck. But I am not a Godfather! I do think some of the drivers we have do need a father and I am trying to be that to them. And that is with the expectation that some diss-own their fathers and go on, ignoring rather good advice. But also, when someone takes advice, goes out and excels, that is very gratifying.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> I don't think kits are a thing of the past but RTR's are pretty much king of the mountain right now, probably will be for good with the must have it now culture we live in. Vroom!


That's VERY true in the RC airplane world and the RC boat world too. Sadly. Even at scale boat event where someone has put hundreds of hours into a model, someone always asks, "where can I buy one of those?" They are always surprised to find out you cant. You have to build it.

Since our hobbies began, people had to create a functioning model out of component parts from many manufacturers or from scratch. Most of us enjoy that process. These days, RTR seems to be what people want instead and the manufacturers (overseas mostly) are doing that. 

On some of the Facebook forums, I'm amazed at what I see posted. An RC truck quits running and the person posts a video of it saying, "its making this noise! What do I do?" It never dawns on them to take the RC vehicle apart and find out what's wrong with it, let alone try to fix it. I blame society/schools/upbringing. "Fixing things" is what you pay someone else to do. Some think the only people who fix their own things these days are people who are forced to because they can't afford to pay someone else. 

There, now do I sound like an old coot? By the way, GET OFF MY LAWN! Dang kids.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> I am hoping the Traxxas 4-Tec 2.0 does onroad some good giving it a sort of "Stock Slash" class where everyone can just buy, charge and go with little setup knowledge.


We are hoping to get that Traxxas Tec 2.0 class going this summer for exactly that reason. The Slash has brought more people into the hobby than any other vehicle. Its because you can buy it Friday night and race it Saturday morning. No more parts to buy. Just charge it and race it! Maybe the 4-Tec can do the same for on-road. Is it the perfect vehicle? No, far from it, but when you combine its looks with millions of dollars $$ in Traxxas marketing, its a hard choice to pass up.

The 4-Tec class is one of the things we will be talking about on the 18th. You don't have to be a member to attend the meeting. Just come! Last year, we had over 90 paid members. Don't know if this year will be bigger or smaller, but the club can go in many directions depending on what members want to do.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> On some of the Facebook forums, I'm amazed at what I see posted. An RC truck quits running and the person posts a video of it saying, "its making this noise! What do I do?" It never dawns on them to take the RC vehicle apart and find out what's wrong with it, let alone try to fix it. I blame society/schools/upbringing. "Fixing things" is what you pay someone else to do. Some think the only people who fix their own things these days are people who are forced to because they can't afford to pay someone else.


Here we go, blaming schools again...
Just kidding. Its not just kids/ teens/ millenials. I can't tell you how many grown men I've seen come into the other hobby shop and don't have a clue what to do. They don't even have the desire to make an attempt to fix their stuff. I saw a guy cuss up a storm because his x-max needed $50 in parts. We've become a tech-dumb culture that expects everything to be easy.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RTR’s take the hobby part out of it in my opinion. I know the days of the past are over. Back then I remember hobby shops making bundles kinda ARTR. You could buy a gold pan RC10 and a Magnum Junior or sport, MRC 15 minute charger, Reedy stock motor, 1200SCR pack Futaba or Novak T4 esc. You could always upgrade something in the bundle for more $. The point is you still got to build it and it still supported other manufacturers.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> RTR’s take the hobby part out of it in my opinion. I know the days of the past are over. Back then I remember hobby shops making bundles kinda ARTR. You could buy a gold pan RC10 and a Magnum Junior or sport, MRC 15 minute charger, Reedy stock motor, 1200SCR pack Futaba or Novak T4 esc. You could always upgrade something in the bundle for more $. The point is you still got to build it and it still supported other manufacturers.


I've always wondered why the hobby shops don't do that... like say on a VTA car. Make one ready to go for someone getting started. 

Back when it was Novak, you could pre-make a TC4 with ESC, servo, Novak 25.5, 5000 mah battery, wheels and tires. Paint and decal a body (with your shop's logo added). Add up the sales price of the components, but $50 on top of all that for "assembly" and someone could walk in and buy it. If you have guys working at your shop anyway, when it was slow, they could build cars to run!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've always wondered why the hobby shops don't do that... like say on a VTA car. Make one ready to go for someone getting started.
> 
> Back when it was Novak, you could pre-make a TC4 with ESC, servo, Novak 25.5, 5000 mah battery, wheels and tires. Paint and decal a body (with your shop's logo added). Add up the sales price of the components, but $50 on top of all that for "assembly" and someone could walk in and buy it. If you have guys working at your shop anyway, when it was slow, they could build cars to run!


That came up at HT during my time. We ran into three problems. The first problem was that the buyer wanted a Ford and we had put a Chevy body on it. The second was that we didn't have enough time to put the kit together for under $150. And third, the final cost of the entire program that included batteries, charger, radio, etc. was more than the customer wanted to pay. I felt, as I do now, that not everyone is a racer and are not willing to pay racer prices because they don't understand the commitment required to be a racer. So this type program did not fit into the "sell up" mentality advocated by the owner and the managers. And lastly, the owner wasn't interested in doing something like this "for 7 people." We always did better selling a used car that had only the basic things necessary to run the car around the track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don’t think I clarified my point. Back in the day it wasn’t built. In those bundles you picked the buggy you wanted then all of the electronic items separate. The shop sold the bundle probably 10% cheaper than you buying each individual piece one at a time. You took home a bunch of boxes and read manuals and put every screw, bolt, washer and nut on the car and the electronics. You learned where things go, how they work and got the satisfaction of building and completing something.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I don’t think I clarified my point. Back in the day it wasn’t built. In those bundles you picked the buggy you wanted then all of the electronic items separate. The shop sold the bundle probably 10% cheaper than you buying each individual piece one at a time. You took home a bunch of boxes and read manuals and put every screw, bolt, washer and nut on the car and the electronics. You learned where things go, how they work and got the satisfaction of building and completing something.


Sorry if it appeared that I was changing the subject. I put "like" on your original comment because that is fully true. Most of the customers we saw at the store didn't want a kit. They didn't want to have to put the time in to build it and learn what every thing did and where it went. I agree with your point that the times have changed and I believe this is the symptom following the change in society where the new people don't know how to race and don't care to put the time and money in to learn. Wish it wasn't that way, but it is a problem I can not correct or change it by myself. I have given up obsessing about it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What rollout am I shooting for at Indy RC with my 12th scale? I think I knew ar one point, but have now forgotten. 

Also I want to get a backup steering servo for my Associated 12R5.2. Suggestions?

Really having fun with that class. Wish I tried it earlier. 2 heats last week!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What rollout am I shooting for at Indy RC with my 12th scale? I think I knew ar one point, but have now forgotten.
> 
> Also I want to get a backup steering servo for my Associated 12R5.2. Suggestions?
> 
> Really having fun with that class. Wish I tried it earlier. 2 heats last week!


I think something around 84mm to 87mm for rollout. The Futaba 9650 servo would be a good servo. It has very good characteristics for 1/12 scale cars. But, think more about it, I would make sure I had the same servo in the car that I had for a spare. The feel will be a lot different if the two servos have different characteristics. That will make it hard for you to be consistent if you had to make a change.

David Lee


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


Eee gads! That is during the Daytona 500.


----------



## davidl

microed said:


> Eee gads! That is during the Daytona 500.


Don't worry. All you need to know is that Danica is going have a wreck.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Eee gads! That is during the Daytona 500.


Sorry, we put everyone's schedule requests in together, even ran a poll on FB and via email, and this worked best for most. Maybe you can DVR it?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> I think something around 84mm to 87mm for rollout. The Futaba 9650 servo would be a good servo. It has very good characteristics for 1/12 scale cars. But, think more about it, I would make sure I had the same servo in the car that I had for a spare. The feel will be a lot different if the two servos have different characteristics. That will make it hard for you to be consistent if you had to make a change.
> 
> David Lee


Thanks, ordered a servo from Bill this morning. The one I have on my 12R5.2 doesn't have a label, so I'm not even sure what brand it is. Came with the chassis. I run Futaba 9452's in my other cars, so this makes sense. "Futaba...we won't steer you wrong!" As for consistency, about the only thing I'm consistent on is not getting the dishes done.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you are interested in model trains by chance, next weekend is the Great Train Show at the Fairgrounds. And, as always, kids are free! Your $10 adult ticket is good for both Saturday and Sunday! More information: Indianapolis |


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> If you are interested in model trains by chance, next weekend is the Great Train Show at the Fairgrounds. And, as always, kids are free! Your $10 adult ticket is good for both Saturday and Sunday! More information: Indianapolis |


I hope many of you come to this event and take in the layouts. I will be there with my N Scale model railroad club doing my anti-racing activity that balances out my hobbies. In the model railroad hobby it is important to figure out how to make the trains go as slow as possible vs making RC racing cars go as fast as possible. Our layout will be 43 feet by 65 feet. N Scale is 33 feet per mile. Look for the layout that has the blue skirting with the orange stripe around the sides of the modules.


----------



## microed

jtsbell said:


> Steve and I finely got the new tires to work and we had them on all night. Fast lap was 8.05 and TQ with them. The secret sauce works real good.


Care to share what this secret sauce is and how to apply? After several runs with the Protoform tires, I have just about given up on them. I have 1 decent set of HPI VTA tires and when those are done, so am I in VTA unless I can get the Protoforms to work to my liking or I can find some new HPI tires.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> jtsbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve and I finely got the new tires to work and we had them on all night. Fast lap was 8.05 and TQ with them. The secret sauce works real good.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share what this secret sauce is and how to apply? After several runs with the Protoform tires, I have just about given up on them. I have 1 decent set of HPI VTA tires and when those are done, so am I in VTA unless I can get the Protoforms to work to my liking or I can find some new HPI tires.
Click to expand...

Shawn ran a new set last night and had really good grip. He alternated between SXT and Simple Green every night for a week and he was hooked up very well. I will get a set soon to try.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Date set for 2018!


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Shawn ran a new set last night and had really good grip. He alternated between SXT and Simple Green every night for a week and he was hooked up very well. I will get a set soon to try.


I've been using the PF tires ever since we switched to the black carpet. Aside from doing donuts in my driveway, I didn't really do any prep to them. I just threw them on and drove. I've only used sxt on them and have cleaned them once with goo gone. I have had plenty of traction with them.


----------



## jtsbell

There is no secret sauce I was just BSen everybody


----------



## BadSign

I sprayed mine with belt conditioner and bagged them, but that was for the last days of gray carplet. They work great now. I will say they've ballooned a bit.


----------



## RollingChicane

Ed - you should swap tires with one of the guys that are happy with the PF tires so you can see if your tires need more prep of if your chassis needs some tweaking.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> jtsbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve and I finely got the new tires to work and we had them on all night. Fast lap was 8.05 and TQ with them. The secret sauce works real good.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share what this secret sauce is and how to apply? After several runs with the Protoform tires, I have just about given up on them. I have 1 decent set of HPI VTA tires and when those are done, so am I in VTA unless I can get the Protoforms to work to my liking or I can find some new HPI tires.
Click to expand...

You should try your TC6 in USGT and the black carpet. I’m betting you’ll like it better. Or run the TC6 in VTA since it has more adjustability.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun Friday night. First photo is USGT. I can tell because I can see Andre's neon yellow/orange car body. You can see that one! Last photo is 21.5 TC. I can see AquaRacer's red/black zoomer.


----------



## RollingChicane

If I did this right, there should be a pic of the layout we will run for the month of Feb. 
We brought down the entire folder of layouts and voted on the majority favorite as the layout to run for the next month. 

I absolutely love running the same layout for multiple weeks. Definitely gives you a chance to make changes and see the effect. 

Crowd has been increasing so if you are contemplating coming out, pull that trigger and come join us for a fun night of racing this Friday!!


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> You should try your TC6 in USGT and the black carpet. I’m betting you’ll like it better. Or run the TC6 in VTA since it has more adjustability.


Ahh, but the TC 6.1 is now set up for 21.5 TC which I will try in a few weeks . I tried it in USGT, but I did not enjoy the way it drove.


----------



## davidl

RollingChicane said:


> If I did this right, there should be a pic of the layout we will run for the month of Feb.
> We brought down the entire folder of layouts and voted on the majority favorite as the layout to run for the next month.
> 
> I absolutely love running the same layout for multiple weeks. Definitely gives you a chance to make changes and see the effect.
> 
> Crowd has been increasing so if you are contemplating coming out, pull that trigger and come join us for a fun night of racing this Friday!!


Sorry to disagree here. Crowd is not increasing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We had an average turnout last week David, but the week before, there were many more! 3 heats of VTA, 2 heats of 12th Scale, etc. It was a big change. Keep talking it up guys!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bill ordered in some McAllister bodies a few weeks ago. I grabbed one of the new Cuda bodies. I airbrushed it last weekend. Looks like a nice body. Rear spoiler is my only question about the design. Seems a little small to be effective? Guess, we'll see. I'm not sure how effective spoilers are on VTA, but they look cool.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had an average turnout last week David, but the week before, there were many more! 3 heats of VTA, 2 heats of 12th Scale, etc. It was a big change. Keep talking it up guys!


February is the peak month for all programs so there will be a bump after Super Bowl Sunday.

A key to success, in my unpopular opinion, is figuring out how to create and enforce the rules on a cheap "sportsman" class equal to how they run the Stock Slash of off-road night. A class maybe invloving the Traxxas 4tec where people can purchase and run straight out of the box with little effort only using Traxxas parts, tires, electronics and upgrades. Call it the Pennington RC Spec Challenge (PRCSC) or whatever, can run on oval and road course. There are over a dozen people who have those chassis including my evil self.


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We had an average turnout last week David, but the week before, there were many more! 3 heats of VTA, 2 heats of 12th Scale, etc. It was a big change. Keep talking it up guys!


I know that. Looking at the 1/12 scale from two weeks ago is not the normal crowd. Most of those guys were from out of town and only might show once every three months. It just happened to be that weekend. You are right about last week being average, and average is not "increasing turnout."


----------



## magosch22

Has there been a turnout for F1 on Friday nights at all? I have been racing Off-Road for 18 years and just recently acquired an RC10F6. Thanks, guys.


----------



## BadSign

Its hard to gauge, the weather was a big factor one Friday and kept a lot of guys at home that planned to race (me included)


----------



## BadSign

magosch22 said:


> Has there been a turnout for F1 on Friday nights at all? I have been racing Off-Road for 18 years and just recently acquired an RC10F6. Thanks, guys.


I have an F6 and it will be ready next Friday. Just lacking some paint and a servo. We should have enough to race semiq-regularly.


----------



## BadSign

Triple post ftw...
Motiv owners, my 25.5 arrived with the timing set at 43°. Should I leave it there? I've heard 47 is the magic number.


----------



## jkaetz

BadSign said:


> Triple post ftw...
> Motiv owners, my 25.5 arrived with the timing set at 43°. Should I leave it there? I've heard 47 is the magic number.


I run mine around 25 - 28 and gear in the 3.9 - 3.7 range. I think Steger is running his as it came.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Saw this posted on one of the Facebook VTA pages. Interesting! It’s a response a guy received from HPI. He said he just cut and pasted it:

“Hi Andrew,

Yes and no.
The wheels and tyres are scheduled to go out in the December containers, probably hitting the US market late December or early Jan.

The bodyshells we have in stock here will be leaving for Amain and Hi-Performance this week:
104926 FORD 1966 MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY (200MM)
17508 1965 FORD SHELBY GT-350 BODY/ 200MMX255MM
17519 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT BODY 200MM
17531 1969 CHEVROLET R CAMARO Z28R BODY (200MM)
17546 1970 FORD MUSTANG BOSS 302 BODY (200MM)

The Challenger will be limited numbers, Hi-performance and Amain has taken the last few of our stocks, which wasn't very many, and we will be making more asap. 
105106	1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY (200MM)

The Corvette is currently out of stock.
17526 1967 CHEVROLET CORVETTE BODY (200MM)

The old two piece Camaro tool was unsuitable for our new machines when it was transferred to our new production facility at the beginning of the year. We have had the tool remade twice now but the quality has not been up to standard. The third new tool is being tested as we speak. We are also having the original tool shipped to a third party manufacturer as a backup and will probably make future runs from this one. The 68'Camero might be a few months yet before we can get back to full production.
7494 1968 CHEVROLET CAMARO BODY (200MM/210MM/WB255MM)	

The Hemi Cuda is discontinued at present. The Chrysler licence is out of date and requires renewing. The tool is still in working condition and if the licence can be sorted out I would expect it to come back next year.

I hope that helps”


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> IndyHobbies.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had an average turnout last week David, but the week before, there were many more! 3 heats of VTA, 2 heats of 12th Scale, etc. It was a big change. Keep talking it up guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I know that. Looking at the 1/12 scale from two weeks ago is not the normal crowd. Most of those guys were from out of town and only might show once every three months. It just happened to be that weekend. You are right about last week being average, and average is not "increasing turnout."
Click to expand...

I was basing my comment on theirs. They said they’re going to start coming again on a regular basis. So I took that as a increasing turnout. I’ve got new guys racing (Chris and Gary) and I hope another guy, Greg, from the Admirals. So I’m hopeful they will continue.


----------



## jtsbell

Hope the weather is good Friday plan on coming down so get the VTA's and the USGT 21.5 truing cars ready.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Triple post ftw...
> Motiv owners, my 25.5 arrived with the timing set at 43°. Should I leave it there? I've heard 47 is the magic number.


What does the paperwork say? If it’s a new motor from Motiv then it was adjusted to where it is optimal for efficiency and power. The 25.5 is a little different than other winds for some reason. You can turn them up and they will make more rpm but they go downhill on efficiency and go up on temperature more drastically than other winds. That said it is always possible to move it +/- a couple degrees to find the sweet spot on the track. Dynos and motor anylysers are great but no replacement for track time data.


----------



## ThrottleKing

magosch22 said:


> Has there been a turnout for F1 on Friday nights at all? I have been racing Off-Road for 18 years and just recently acquired an RC10F6. Thanks, guys.


I will be there Friday with my F1


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> What does the paperwork say? If it’s a new motor from Motiv then it was adjusted to where it is optimal for efficiency and power. The 25.5 is a little different than other winds for some reason. You can turn them up and they will make more rpm but they go downhill on efficiency and go up on temperature more drastically than other winds. That said it is always possible to move it +/- a couple degrees to find the sweet spot on the track. Dynos and motor anylysers are great but no replacement for track time data.


Paperwork said it was 43°. Just wondering if that was a standard setting or they tuned iqt to that point.


----------



## AquaRacer

magosch22 said:


> Has there been a turnout for F1 on Friday nights at all? I have been racing Off-Road for 18 years and just recently acquired an RC10F6. Thanks, guys.


I will be there with my F1 this Friday...


----------



## jtsbell

Anybody want to buy a F1 I have a brand new VBC that has never been run 175.00 or give me a good offer


----------



## ThrottleKing

jtsbell said:


> Anybody want to buy a F1 I have a brand new VBC that has never been run 175.00 or give me a good offer


How about you get it going and let Steve pilot it?


----------



## jtsbell

ThrottleKing said:


> How about you get it going and let Steve pilot it?


He don't want nothing to do with F1


----------



## ThrottleKing

Open wheels aren’t for everyone. lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hope we have a decent turnout on 12th scale tomorrow night. I'm really enjoying that class. I wish I had tried it sooner, what a blast! One of my buddies in the Indy Admirals just bought a TC4 to work on and get into VTA racing. He's an experienced guy with boats and planes, just new to cars. I don't think he'll be there by tomorrow night, but perhaps the next weekend. Greg Vollmer if any of you know him. He's a pretty technical guy, so he should be good at on-road.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, it runs both ways, we have some guys in the boat club that have come out of cars and airplanes. The Admirals have an indoor event at Carmel High School in three weeks. Sunday afternoon. We run scale (slow) boats for 30 minutes and then fast electric races for 30 minutes. We have to limit the boats to 2S to keep them in the pool. LOL. The club has tug boats you can run even if you don't have a boat, so if you want to check it out, or bring family, please do. Free event.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Open wheels aren’t for everyone. lol


I have open wheel on my transmitter. Does that count?


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hope we have a decent turnout on 12th scale tomorrow night.


I'm on hiatus for a while... Trying to get my house ready to put on the market this month. Keep the 12th scale momentum going though, I'll be back!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun night last night. We were done by about 11:00 I believe. Track was full 'o' turns that's for sure. I was happy to have my son there with me. He did good in VTA. Dang kids. Was also cool to see Richard DeVroeg there from Chicago. They are trackless up there these days he said until Windy City reopens. Should be in less than a month he thought.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've painted and mounted the McAllister Cuda body I got from Bill. I didn't run it last night because I seemed a little too attracted to the wall. But I'll start running it soon.


----------



## BadSign

Paint is done, here's my new F1 car! I decided to go modern-retro with Graham Hill's Lotus 49B


----------



## AquaRacer

BadSign said:


> Paint is done, here's my new F1 car! I decided to go modern-retro with Graham Hill's Lotus 49B


Looking good...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Paint is done, here's my new F1 car! I decided to go modern-retro with Graham Hill's Lotus 49B


That's awesome Brian!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New rules update from USVTA today: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

No body scraping. Really? That’s like obsession.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I like the alterations in the F1 class. Say goodbye to the over priced TCS or CRC tires. Here is the two rules I cut and pasted.

1.17 The Tamiya “TCS” or Calandra “CRC” side wall tires are recommended.
1.18 Only hex*fitting rear wheels are allowed. Wheels using bolt fittings (such as 12th / GT10 wheels) or narrow wheels designed for Touring Cars are not allowed. Only wheels designed and sold for F1 cars are allowed.

I assumed it was gonna happen since a lot of races are using the Gravity F1 tire and I have heard good things about the Volant tires. 

Recommended doesn’t mean required. Kinda like race car liveries.

Too bad I got two or three sets to burn up.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> ...............................................................................Too bad I got two or three sets to burn up.


You will be grandpa when that happens.:surprise:


----------



## ThrottleKing

No actually the inserts get funky long before the tread wears out. I’m not a big fan especially the death wobble some of them have. The chance you take buying premounts.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My vehicle is loaded and ready for Friday night RC Racing!


----------



## jtsbell

No racing tonight it's no fun driving home in SNOW


----------



## BadSign

I was hoping to be there tonight for F1 and VTA, but I'm doubtful now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Turnout was light last night. The weather and the Olympics opening ceremony are why we assumed. Still we had all the regular classes, and fun!


----------



## BadSign

PM for Mr.Black...


----------



## AquaRacer

*Friday night racing.....*

I know it is only Tuesday guys, but who is ready for some Friday night racing????

Bring out your F1's, let's revive this class..

Who all plans on being there this Friday?:grin2::grin2:


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Who all plans on being there this Friday?:grin2::grin2:


Count me in...21.5TC


----------



## ThrottleKing

Oh I suppose.


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> I know it is only Tuesday guys, but who is ready for some Friday night racing????
> 
> Bring out your F1's, let's revive this class..
> 
> Who all plans on being there this Friday?:grin2::grin2:


For sure this week, VTA and F1.


----------



## BadSign

Hobbytown south has 1 set of front and rear hpi vta tires, unmounted.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you are interested...we have a club meeting on Sunday. 

One member has suggested the concept of paving the existing track area in Avon at TRAK 36 and then providing component/plastic or wood jumps. That way, it could be a multi purpose outdoor facility. Off-road _and _on-road which is a cool concept! I don't know how the parks department would feel about it. And I don't know how the existing club membership would feel about it. But, its an option to consider. As time goes on, if building new dirt tracks becomes a problem in terms of volunteers and time, this option becomes more attractive.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The RC Scoring Pro LIVE video feed is now working at Indy RC. They were having problems with the wireless camera and had to hard wire it to get rid of interference. 

If you want a quick link to the video feed, I put a direct link on the homepage of Indy RC. Its the lower left corner. Just click that and the Indy RC page should open up for you on your browser/smart phone. 

While you are at Indy RC, the wifi is working too now. So, you can log in when you get there. 

Home Page: Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


----------



## jkaetz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The RC Scoring Pro LIVE video feed is now working at Indy RC. They were having problems with the wireless camera and had to hard wire it to get rid of interference.
> 
> If you want a quick link to the video feed, I put a direct link on the homepage of Indy RC. Its the lower left corner. Just click that and the Indy RC page should open up for you on your browser/smart phone.
> 
> While you are at Indy RC, the wifi is working too now. So, you can log in when you get there.
> 
> Home Page: Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


 that looks like a great layout, I think I'm getting withdraw symptoms. . 

We finally got the whole family home last Wednesday! Declan go to come home on the 4th and has been easy, feeding almost right on his 3 hour schedule. Tina and I broke the feedings up at night so we could get some good sleep in. Quinton on the other hand is going to be a handful.


----------



## microed

jkaetz said:


> that looks like a great layout, I think I'm getting withdraw symptoms. .
> 
> We finally got the whole family home last Wednesday! Declan go to come home on the 4th and has been easy, feeding almost right on his 3 hour schedule. Tina and I broke the feedings up at night so we could get some good sleep in. Quinton on the other hand is going to be a handful.


Great photo and glad everyone is finally home. We miss you at the track. 

It is a fun and challenging layout to drive, but can be a little hard to make a clean pass.


----------



## jkaetz

microed said:


> Great photo and glad everyone is finally home. We miss you at the track.
> 
> It is a fun and challenging layout to drive, but can be a little hard to make a clean pass.


 Maybe I'll try to dig out my workbench this week and put my VTA car back together. I took it apart before Christmas to clean and oil everything. If you look closely, you can see it in the picture.  If we get the kids acclimated I've been given clearance to race!


----------



## BadSign

Glad to see your kids are home and doing well. I would advise to sleep whenever you can!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Glad to see your kids are home and doing well. I would advise to sleep whenever you can!


Amen to that Jason. New parents need to sleep when you can and, like you said, give each other the chance to get some real sleep too sometimes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Our Hobbytown in Indianapolis has new HPI bodies that have just arrived! Shelby Mustang, 69 Camaro and others! Maybe the HPI famine is over?


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Our Hobbytown in Indianapolis has new HPI bodies that have just arrived! Shelby Mustang, 69 Camaro and others! Maybe the HPI famine is over?


VTA tires??????


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> VTA tires??????


Uh, didn't I point you to some last week?


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Uh, didn't I point you to some last week?


I assumed that one set was gone as soon as you posted about them.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> VTA tires??????


Ed, I'm sorry, I didn't even look. I've got some HPI's so I wasn't thinking in that direction. Another racer, other than BadSign, told me he saw some up there, but they were crazy expensive. Not sure why that would be though? As I recall, HPI wheel pairs and tire pairs used to be $13 to $15 a package, right? The plain black or white wheels were a little less expensive than that. Obviously, if they are now produced elsewhere and the HPI company has restarted, then those previous prices may be out the window.


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> I assumed that one set was gone as soon as you posted about them.


Still here.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well it sounds like Finish Line Raceway has a building and is preparing to get it ready to be back in business. It’s in Hudson IN. A little further north of their old location in Auburn. About 2:40 drive. Don’t forget about Southern Indiana RC Speedway in Clarksville straight down 65. It’s about 1:35 drive.


----------



## jtsbell

Looking forward to tomorrow night haven't been there for tow weeks


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Windy City’s new DOUBLE indoor track is amazing! Can’t wait to visit! North side of Chicago. Three hour drive. 

https://www.facebook.com/windycityrc/videos/1996277563953912/


----------



## ThrottleKing

It looks fantastic! They got moved and completely built from the ground up that place in like a month and a half.

I’m glad you posted that Scott cause I couldn’t figure out why I couldn’t copy the link off my iPad


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing said:


> It looks fantastic! They got moved and completely built from the ground up that place in like a month and a half.
> 
> I’m glad you posted that Scott cause I couldn’t figure out why I couldn’t copy the link off my iPad


Links are weird. Its still amazing to me it all works as well as it does. 

Jkaetz was there! Still, slim pickins Friday night, but we had fun:


----------



## jtsbell

No racing tomorrow night Steve and I going to do the Hoosier Buckeye race this weekend


----------



## BadSign

I'm out tomorrow and most of the month. It's spring break time and i'll be picking up a kid from school almost every Friday night.

They don't live in my house and they still mess up my racing schedule!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Lightest turnout I can remember tonight. And we had two new first time racers. New PA sound system works better. Played some nice music too.


----------



## davidl

I want to give a shout out to IndyHobbies.com. He has been driving very well the last couple time I have seen him run. It is a great sign that he "gets it" and has made the improvements that are noticed by others. It shows that pretty much anybody can get the handle of these cars, and with enough dedication and hard work with the right outlook, can be as competent on the RC layout as they are on the highway.


----------



## vupilot

I noticed that too, Scott was really grooving with his USGT last night. You couldnt even tell he had a hub bearing blowout at some point. 

I like the new layout for this month.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks guys. I've spent many years trying to stay out of people's way. So much so, that it became a habit. I'm working hard to hold my line these days. That's the difference I think. 

I spent time on and off this weekend working on airbrushing my Big Ed's Pizza Bomber body (McAllister 55 Chevy). I don't know if this class will come back again, but it used to be a great class at RCAR. Recently, Chuck came up with some rules to get it going again. They are a few pages back I think. Would be a fun class. If it doesn't happen, I'll have a shelf queen body. I'm good with that too. Everything is paint except a couple of decals. Jonesy (Rockstar Paint) did the masks for me. Great quality from him as always.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, Jonesy became a DAD today! Baby is healthy! Congratulations!


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks guys. I've spent many years trying to stay out of people's way. So much so, that it became a habit. I'm working hard to hold my line these days. That's the difference I think.
> 
> I spent time on and off this weekend working on airbrushing my Big Ed's Pizza Bomber body (McAllister 55 Chevy). I don't know if this class will come back again, but it used to be a great class at RCAR. Recently, Chuck came up with some rules to get it going again. They are a few pages back I think. Would be a fun class. If it doesn't happen, I'll have a shelf queen body. I'm good with that too. Everything is paint except a couple of decals. Jonesy (Rockstar Paint) did the masks for me. Great quality from him as always.


Big Ed's pizza. That has a nice ring to it. Good looking body too. Pizza and beer, mmmmm.


----------



## jtsbell

Ok Scott you get to buy the BEER and PIZZA!!!!


----------



## BadSign

That's a great body, Scott!

We've had so many "spec" classes over the years, I just don't see how to keep one afloat. Maybe just a general novice class, where the rules are based on other classes, with a handicap system that awards the most consistent driver?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Good looking paint job you got there!


----------



## jtsbell

Every body ready for tomorrow night, I know I am.


----------



## BadSign

I'm on the road picking up anothe kid from spring break, so I'm out again next week, though...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I did enjoy the bomber class at RCAR. It was a cheep way to run another class for Kyle and I at the time. In that case it was basically a TC3/4 and a silver can motor.

I'm out tonight because I'm helping a friends wife dispose of her husband's hobby estate. He was into airplanes and boats. (Sorry, no car stuff other than a couple inexpensive 1/18th scale cars.) We are going to the big swap meet in Fort Wayne tomorrow with two truck loads of stuff! Its amazing how much crap we all have. I've already sold a lot and we are still going to be out of space in the SUV's!

My point in bringing this up is to suggest all of us think about "someday," because it does happen. Jeff's heart gave out. He sure didn't know it was coming. The result is his wife is 100% lost on what to do with his stuff. Your wife/girlfriend may be the same about your stuff when someday happens. 

So, seeing what she's going through, I suggest you tell your significant other know what you'd like to have happen to your hobby stuff when someday happens. I think if I hadn't offered to help her, she honestly would have just taken his RC stuff to Goodwill. She knew he'd spent a lot of money on his hobby, but like she said, its so technical she didn't have any idea what to do with it all. 

In my house I've told my wife and kids to keep what they want, but then to contact my buddies to help dispose of what's left. If my kids want to take the time to put it on ebay, great, because that would be the best way to get $$ out of it, but that would be a daunting task. I'd rather you guys buy it for pennies on the dollar or just be given my stuff. I'd hate to think my RC goodies where just left on a loading dock at Goodwill!


----------



## jtsbell

I don't know whats going on at Indy RC but I wish somebody would tell me. Went racing tonight and there was 5 people there. this is the first time in 10 years that I've drove down there and not been able to race. Steve and I practice for 2 hrs. tried a few things and did gain on the set up. It's a shame that you guys wont come out on Friday night and race cause if you guys don't we won't have a place to race.


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> I don't know whats going on at Indy RC but I wish somebody would tell me. Went racing tonight and there was 5 people there. this is the first time in 10 years that I've drove down there and not been able to race. Steve and I practice for 2 hrs. tried a few things and did gain on the set up. It's a shame that you guys wont come out on Friday night and race cause if you guys don't we won't have a place to race.


I’ll be back next week. Been traveling and working a ton lately. I’ll send a lot of tests this week and see if we can get folks back.


----------



## microed

jtsbell said:


> I don't know whats going on at Indy RC but I wish somebody would tell me. Went racing tonight and there was 5 people there. this is the first time in 10 years that I've drove down there and not been able to race. Steve and I practice for 2 hrs. tried a few things and did gain on the set up. It's a shame that you guys wont come out on Friday night and race cause if you guys don't we won't have a place to race.


I had my stuff all together to come and developed a really bad headache so I decided to stay home at the last minute. I plan on being there this Friday. Ive been racing there on Friday nights for over 13 years now and I don't see that changing for me.

As far as where most of the others have been, I have no idea.


----------



## BadSign

And I was picking up a kid from college for the second Friday in a row. They can't stay on campus over spring break. Got another one in two weeks.


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I won't be there this Friday as were going to run the Hoosier Buckeye challenge this coming weekend.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> And I was picking up a kid from college for the second Friday in a row. They can't stay on campus over spring break. Got another one in two weeks.


Can't you use a drone? You would be an excellent pilot.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I’ll send a lot of tests this week and see if we can get folks back.


Don't send me any tests. I have enough to do already.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll send a lot of tests this week and see if we can get folks back.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't send me any tests. I have enough to do already.
Click to expand...

Ha! Oops, I meant to say texts!


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Can't you use a drone? You would be an excellent pilot.


Hold on tight, kid!


----------



## CPW

I'll be back soon. Listing my house TODAY ?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I plan to be there this week and I think Chris and Greg, our newest VTA ground-pounders. So, that's three more.


----------



## BadSign

And my plans for this Friday just got changed. And I've got another kid coming home next Friday.


----------



## vupilot

Ill the there the 16th for VTA. Newest guy, Greg, is going to Sebring 12 hour so he wont be there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Loaded up and ready to roll to the track. Then, I will roll ON the track. Then, I will get Chinese food next door and roll my belly around. LOL


----------



## RollingChicane

I’ve been away for the past few weeks but I should be back consistently going forward. 

Not sure how this would work but I throw out an idea just to get feedback. My hope is that we could re-energize folks to fill up the place on Friday night again. 

I’m not sure why attendance has dropped but sometimes I wonder if there was a class that was pretty much wide open to any 1/10 chassis, any tires, any body, any electronics but a very hefty (slow) break out lap time. The goal would simply be consistency and the cars, no matter what, would be faster than what the lap time break out would be set to. 

I think that would allow pretty much anybody to run a huge range of equipment, eliminate a motor of the month, high dollar chassis, tech, body whininging, etc. should make for really competitive racing and money and being “fast” wouldn’t factor in. 

I’m guessing the guys more serious about racing would not be interested in the class so it would keep the same person(s) from winning every week. 

Probably all kinds of problems I don’t see but I thought I’d at least float the idea to have it beat up!


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> I’ve been away for the past few weeks but I should be back consistently going forward.
> 
> Not sure how this would work but I throw out an idea just to get feedback. My hope is that we could re-energize folks to fill up the place on Friday night again.
> 
> I’m not sure why attendance has dropped but sometimes I wonder if there was a class that was pretty much wide open to any 1/10 chassis, any tires, any body, any electronics but a very hefty (slow) break out lap time. The goal would simply be consistency and the cars, no matter what, would be faster than what the lap time break out would be set to.
> 
> I think that would allow pretty much anybody to run a huge range of equipment, eliminate a motor of the month, high dollar chassis, tech, body whininging, etc. should make for really competitive racing and money and being “fast” wouldn’t factor in.
> 
> I’m guessing the guys more serious about racing would not be interested in the class so it would keep the same person(s) from winning every week.
> 
> Probably all kinds of problems I don’t see but I thought I’d at least float the idea to have it beat up!


Don't see why it wouldn't work. Breakout classes work on oval.


----------



## RollingChicane

Just thinking maybe that would get more people back. No need to buy anything new or update anything. Just a run what ya brung class that levels the field via time, not motor or tire, etc

Just a thought


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I’m not sure why attendance has dropped but sometimes I wonder if there was a class that was pretty much wide open to any 1/10 chassis, any tires, any body, any electronics but a very hefty (slow) break out lap time. The goal would simply be consistency and the cars, no matter what, would be faster than what the lap time break out would be set to.


I really enjoyed running the outlaw touring class a few Saturdays ago. Tub chassis any motor, tire, etc. Wish we could get that class going on Friday nights.


----------



## CPW

I made it out for VTA, come on out!


----------



## RollingChicane

Fun night of racing last night. Excellent layout designed by JW. Good turn out to run VTA, USGT and 21.5TC. 

It was good to see Mr Smith come back out and race with us!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

People say I bring too much stuff to the track. So this is me?


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> People say I bring too much stuff to the track. So this is me?


Sans the camo its spot on, lol.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I might have to work on that. 

Here's photos of Friday's track. I liked this layout. It looked narrow, but drove fine.


----------



## microed

Who is coming out Friday? I plan on being there. Looks like Saturday will be a good day to stay home if you can.


----------



## FrankNitti

Me and Andre will not be there tomorrow night, we both plan on being there next week.


----------



## RollingChicane

I will be there as well


----------



## microed

FrankNitti said:


> Me and Andre will not be there tomorrow night, we both plan on being there next week.


Did Andre get the parts he needed for his 21.5?


----------



## jtsbell

IndyHobbies.com said:


> People say I bring too much stuff to the track. So this is me?


Is that CAPTNJACK?


----------



## jtsbell

How many VTA USGT cars are going to be there tomorrow night?


----------



## Crashing J

I don't remember how to on road RC...


----------



## FrankNitti

Yes, he is all set for next week.


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I don't remember how to on road RC...


What? Who is this? I think someone must have pirated A-aron’s account cuz he’s been MIA for a long time now.....


----------



## RollingChicane

Fun night of racing last night. Two heats of VTA and one heat of USGT. 

Great clean racing all night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good time last night for sure. That kid Cale was fast Captain Jack! Can’t believe that was his first on-road race. Quick switch from off-road. 

Several of us talked last night and plan to bring Slash trucks this Friday. Get that class going again. Don’t know why it faded. All I can figure is some fast guys dominated it. They don’t seem to be racing at all these days so we “sportsman” level guys can get it going again. After that, we can get the Gremlin class going. ?


----------



## RollingChicane

It is official, Lanny is hanging up his RC transmitter for good....

His cars sold almost instantly but he still has a few good items available. 

Hudy set up station $100
Multiple Hobby Wing 3.1 ESC’s. $100
HobbyWing program box $30
Multiple Orion Stock Spec ESC’s $90
Misc batteries - $$$ varies based on what you want. 


PM me or get ahold of him direct if you have his number.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> It is official, Lanny is hanging up his RC transmitter for good....
> 
> His cars sold almost instantly but he still has a few good items available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me or get ahold of him direct if you have his number.



A lot of the items sold already. Here is what is left:

Hudy set up station $100
Multiple Orion Stock Spec ESC’s $90
Misc batteries - $$$ varies based on what you want. 
Tons of motors/winds $60 for most motors. 
He also has an RTR Euro truck for $140 that has full bearings 

Again, let me know what you are interested in if you don’t have his number.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> A lot of the items sold already. Here is what is left:
> 
> Hudy set up station $100
> Misc batteries - $$$ varies based on what you want.
> Tons of motors/winds $60 for most motors.
> He also has an RTR Euro truck for $140 that has full bearings
> 
> Again, let me know what you are interested in if you don’t have his number.


This is what is left:

Hudy set up station $100
Misc batteries - $$$ varies based on what you want. (Some already sold)
Tons of motors/winds $60 for most motors. (Some already sold)
He also has an RTR Euro truck for $140 that has full bearings


----------



## RollingChicane

Crickets on here....


----------



## mesa1232

RollingChicane said:


> Crickets on here....


Thanks again for the help Friday with the vta and outlaw car, I'm looking at getting springs now. Since going to be a few weeks before I get back to track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've got at least 4 on-road Stock Slash ready to rumble Friday night!


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> Crashing J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember how to on road RC...
> 
> 
> 
> What? Who is this? I think someone must have pirated A-aron’s account cuz he’s been MIA for a long time now.....
Click to expand...

I've been able to make it to a few off-road nights, but Fridays have been quite elusive lately. I'm hoping to make an appearance this Friday.


----------



## CPW

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We've got at least 4 on-road Stock Slash ready to rumble Friday night!


Mine is COVERED in mud. And since I'm middle of selling/buying/moving, I don't have to place to work on cars or make a mess right now. Soon, though :wink2:


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> I don't have to place to work on cars or make a mess right now.


Bring out you stuff to the pit tables on Friday night! No better place than that!!


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We've got at least 4 on-road Stock Slash ready to rumble Friday night!


My usgt is in a few pieces right now awaiting some replacement parts. I might bring the wife's slash to run as a second class of I make it Friday. Is lowering the trucks still allowed or will it follow the off-road rules?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Crashing J said:


> My usgt is in a few pieces right now awaiting some replacement parts. I might bring the wife's slash to run as a second class of I make it Friday. Is lowering the trucks still allowed or will it follow the off-road rules?


Box stock without any sort of limiters making it illegal to lower the Traxxas Slash would be the way to go to help boost class participation and encourage new people to run on Friday without the jumps, that way they can go back and forth without wrenching to much on their chassis.


----------



## Crashing J

Here's Chucky! said:


> Crashing J said:
> 
> 
> 
> My usgt is in a few pieces right now awaiting some replacement parts. I might bring the wife's slash to run as a second class of I make it Friday. Is lowering the trucks still allowed or will it follow the off-road rules?
> 
> 
> 
> Box stock without any sort of limiters making it illegal to lower the Traxxas Slash would be the way to go to help boost class participation and encourage new people to run on Friday without the jumps, that way they can go back and forth without wrenching to much on their chassis.
Click to expand...

I agree completely. I only ran my slash once or twice on Fridays due to not wanting to deal with changing the setup to make it legal for off-road. 

I second sticking to the "off-road rules" for the slash class.


----------



## crispy

*I need to contact Shawn Harbert*

Long time no see. Hope to be back soon. Blah blah blah.

Nick, or anyone that has Shawn's phone number, please see if you can forward it on to me please.

I recently picked up a 2003 BMW 330ci as my play car. It is no M, but it will do. I have been spending all of my time getting it ready for the track. I figured after working on the little cars, the real thing is just bigger right? I just spent the day putting on new slotted rotors and performance pads. That was my last fix so I'm ready for the track now. Thus my need to pick Shawn's brain.

Thanks, Gary

P.S. Seriously, I'll be back sometime. Fridays have been bad lately and I'm not up to driving down during rush hour since I can't get out early anymore.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> P.S. Seriously, I'll be back sometime. Fridays have been bad lately and I'm not up to driving down during rush hour since I can't get out early anymore.


I feel you on that. The drive is the only thing that makes me think twice about racing most Fridays. If I can come straight from work (16th and Sherman), Its easy, but if I'm coming from Brownsburg, ug!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> I agree completely. I only ran my slash once or twice on Fridays due to not wanting to deal with changing the setup to make it legal for off-road.


I was 100% in the camp that even lowering the Slash was not good when the class first started at Indy RC. But, quickly, I was the only one racing a Slash who didn't lower their Slash. 

The new high bite carpet really makes it frustrating because of traction rolling at every corner, so I do understand the desire to lower the chassis (23mm clearance min). The zip-tie method is a quick inexpensive way for even a beginner to lower their truck to help curb traction rolling. When they want to run off-road, they snip off the zip-ties and hit the track.

The revised rules are on the website with some clarifications to help with some of the past questions. Here's the link: On-Road Stock Slash Rules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


----------



## BadSign

PM for Mr. Black.


----------



## jtsbell

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I feel you on that. The drive is the only thing that makes me think twice about racing most Fridays. If I can come straight from work (16th and Sherman), Its easy, but if I'm coming from Brownsburg, ug!


You guys cry about driving a few miles how about me that drives 87 miles one way on Friday nights around 465


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Crashing J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I only ran my slash once or twice on Fridays due to not wanting to deal with changing the setup to make it legal for off-road.
> 
> 
> 
> I was 100% in the camp that even lowering the Slash was not good when the class first started at Indy RC. But, quickly, I was the only one racing a Slash who didn't lower their Slash.
> 
> The new high bite carpet really makes it frustrating because of traction rolling at every corner, so I do understand the desire to lower the chassis (23mm clearance min). The zip-tie method is a quick inexpensive way for even a beginner to lower their truck to help curb traction rolling. When they want to run off-road, they snip off the zip-ties and hit the track.
> 
> The revised rules are on the website with some clarifications to help with some of the past questions. Here's the link: On-Road Stock Slash Rules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C
Click to expand...

Edited because I figured it out. I'm in second!!


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> I'm in second!!


You’ve been gone so long you’ve dropped to third.....!


----------



## RollingChicane

Any body needing a full set of new VTA tires from HPI?

One set mounted to satin silver 5 spoke rims and another set unmounted.

PM or text me


----------



## RollingChicane

21.5TC is on for Friday night. 
Who all is in?

I’m racing. 
Reggio is racing. 

Who else?


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> 21.5TC is on for Friday night.
> Who all is in?
> 
> I’m racing.
> Reggio is racing.
> 
> Who else?


I'm up for 21.5 and maybe VTA too.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane you have a PM.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> RollingChicane you have a PM.


Responded


----------



## FrankNitti

RollingChicane said:


> 21.5TC is on for Friday night.
> Who all is in?
> 
> I’m racing.
> Reggio is racing.
> 
> Who else?


David and Andre will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Crashing J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I only ran my slash once or twice on Fridays due to not wanting to deal with changing the setup to make it legal for off-road.
> 
> 
> 
> I was 100% in the camp that even lowering the Slash was not good when the class first started at Indy RC. But, quickly, I was the only one racing a Slash who didn't lower their Slash.
> 
> The new high bite carpet really makes it frustrating because of traction rolling at every corner, so I do understand the desire to lower the chassis (23mm clearance min). The zip-tie method is a quick inexpensive way for even a beginner to lower their truck to help curb traction rolling. When they want to run off-road, they snip off the zip-ties and hit the track.
> 
> The revised rules are on the website with some clarifications to help with some of the past questions. Here's the link: On-Road Stock Slash Rules - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C
Click to expand...

So I'm assuming the 23mm ride height is also the legal limit for the on road?

I measured my wife's slash and with a medium sized spacer collar on the rear shock it sits at roughly 24mm. If the ride height also applies to on road, there will be no need for zip ties. 

I'm assuming that internally limiting the shocks is illegal? Correct? It doesn't really specify in the rules.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Responded


Responded to your responded.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> So I'm assuming the 23mm ride height is also the legal limit for the on road?
> 
> I measured my wife's slash and with a medium sized spacer collar on the rear shock it sits at roughly 24mm. If the ride height also applies to on road, there will be no need for zip ties.
> 
> I'm assuming that internally limiting the shocks is illegal? Correct? It doesn't really specify in the rules.


As I understand it, it’s a clearance thing. So 23mm measured at the the bottom of the chassis braces would be my thought. 

How limiting is accomplished (method) can be done internally or externally as long as the ordinal stock parts remain as stock. So I would think Zip-ties, internal tubing or those bolt on limiters would all work in that case. Any of them prevent full extension of the stock shocks. 

We should get consensus from group. Then run it past Bill and get his OK. Then add info to the rules page.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I’ve done both the zip-ties and the internal tubing to get my Slash shock travel limited. Attached is a sketch that I did back at RCAR to show how it’s done with tubing. 

I’m going to use zip-ties tonight but if the class sticks around for a while I’ll probably do this tubing method shown. It’s just messy and time consuming to switch back for off road.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great turnout last night! 3 heats of VTA, 3 heats of Stock Slash, 2 heats of 21.5 TC, 1 heat of USGT and 1 heat of 12th scale. I think we got done about 11:20? Close to it. 

I got the Parma Dodge Demon body done today and spec tires on it that Indy RC had. So this one will add to the mix soon. I think its cool because it doesn't look like a typical Slash. I does require longer body posts.


----------



## Crashing J

Ok, not an authentic VTA paint scheme, but at least the body isn't being held together by shoe-goo!


----------



## RollingChicane

Crashing J said:


> Ok, not an authentic VTA paint scheme, but at least the body isn't being held together by shoe-goo!


Very cool man!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crashing J said:


> Ok, not an authentic VTA paint scheme, but at least the body isn't being held together by shoe-goo!


Sure looks like a "coulda been" scheme to me! Nice! I hope its a slow scheme for the rest of us, but not likely...


----------



## AquaRacer

Crashing J said:


> Ok, not an authentic VTA paint scheme, but at least the body isn't being held together by shoe-goo!


Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Crashing J

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sure looks like a "coulda been" scheme to me! Nice! I hope its a slow scheme for the rest of us, but not likely...


Thanks all!
Does anyone know what horrible movie this paint job is from? 

I've been wanting to do this paint scheme for a while and the body I recently bought with no decals was perfect for it.


----------



## TEAM PBR

That's Brewster Bakers car from six pack


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I won't be there this Friday as were heading to the Scale Nats in Chicago


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I won't be there either. Going to www.ToledoShow.com in the wee hours of Saturday morning. Chris and Greg, our two newest VTA racers both told me they won't be there either. Greg has company coming in and Chris has his son's birthday. So, I hope many others are there to continue to keep our numbers up!


----------



## FrankNitti

*Friday's race*

Andre is playing in the dirt at a big race in TN and I'm headed to the Toledo RC Exposition.


----------



## BadSign

Great, I'll be there and no one will show up!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The thread is up and running on RC Tech for the 2018 USVTA Southern Nationals: https://www.rctech.net/forum/electr...-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html

It is September 22nd weekend next fall at Apex Raceway in SW Nashville, TN area: https://apexraceway.com/

Here is a link to last year's photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157687080866344


----------



## Crashing J

I'm planning on being there. It'll be my last chance for a few weeks.


----------



## microed

I plan to be there for 21.5 TC and/or VTA.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Spring Fling RC Festival is coming up in one month. Like year's past, Bill Pennington (Indy RC) has made arrangements with Traxxas to have 8 Slash trucks at the track for the public to use! Him doing that several years ago is what got the Avon Town Council excited about building a permanent track. All are welcome that day. You don't have to be a Hoosier RC Racers club member to run. Our race dates for off-road are on the HRCR website. So far we have two on-road races scheduled. Info on those soon. More we hope on top of that. Come on spring!


----------



## BadSign

A lot of fun racing VTA tonight! Great runs in the main from Aaron, Kyle, and Ed. Thanks to Brian Smith for volunteering to turn Marshall and miss the main. I was looking forward to racing with you in that one! Bryce was fast when it counted and pulled off the win. I'm hoping to be back next Friday, looking forward to more VTA cars.


----------



## microed

I did a little bit too much experimenting last night, mostly found things that didn't work. Lap times were fairly close for most everyone in the main which made for some fun racing.


----------



## RollingChicane

I am selling my Hitech x4 multi charger if anyone is interested. Works great, have all cables. Charges up to 4 batteries at the same time at 6A each. No external power supply needed. 

$150 if you are interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I also have a couple sets of new tires for sale. Two sets of Sweep True Black tires. I have more sets than I need so I will let them go do $20 a set or $35 for both.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's my photos from the Toledo RC Show this past Saturday if you'd like to see them. There were some nice custom display vehicles! The show is about 80% aircraft, but people enter cars/trucks/tanks/boats too. Many have suggested that the Toledo Show also cater to the RC car/truck manufacturers and racers in the future. Maybe it will happen. Its run by a Toledo area RC airplane club, The Weak Signals, so airplanes have been the focus since it began over 60 years ago. Next year is April 5, 6 & 7, 2019.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157665551171387

The area 1/8th scale racers were there. Cool vehicles. David is that the group you race with? https://flic.kr/p/24AQ238


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's my photos from the Toledo RC Show this past Saturday if you'd like to see them. There were some nice custom display vehicles! The show is about 80% aircraft, but people enter cars/trucks/tanks/boats too. Many have suggested that the Toledo Show also cater to the RC car/truck manufacturers and racers in the future. Maybe it will happen. Its run by a Toledo area RC airplane club, The Weak Signals, so airplanes have been the focus since it began over 60 years ago. Next year is April 5, 6 & 7, 2019.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157665551171387
> 
> The area 1/8th scale racers were there. Cool vehicles. David is that the group you race with? https://flic.kr/p/24AQ238


Yes, it is.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like a good night to RACE!!! 

I will do my best to maintain my "easy guy to pass" role at the track in the classes I'm running.

Any of you in the Hoosier RC Racers, you should have received an email about the track rebuild at TRAK36 being postponed. Looks like rain is coming in.


----------



## BadSign

Great racing again tonight in VTA, top 3 cars finishing on the same lap after some fierce but clean action. Bryce had the fastest car on track but bad luck hit after making his way from 4th to 2nd. He finished 4th overall. Ed and Smith ran away early to duel for the lead, with VanderVeen half a lap behind. Trouble struck Smith about the 4:30 mark, moving VanderVeen to 2nd. Being the fine sportsman he is, Ed pulled over to wait for Smith, unintentionally giving VanderVeen the lead. VanderVeen stayed out front while Ed and Brian gave chase for the final three minutes. Ed finished just .7 behind VanderVeen, with Smith trailing 10 seconds adrift after a last lap crash. Rusty brought home 5th and Scott 6th, while our newest racer Gregg dropped out after lap 1.

Good racing, guys! See you again soon.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Great racing again tonight in VTA, top 3 cars finishing on the same lap after some fierce but clean action. Bryce had the fastest car on track but bad luck hit after making his way from 4th to 2nd. He finished 4th overall. Ed and Smith ran away early to duel for the lead, with VanderVeen half a lap behind. Trouble struck Smith about the 4:30 mark, moving VanderVeen to 2nd. Being the fine sportsman he is, Ed pulled over to wait for Smith, unintentionally giving VanderVeen the lead. VanderVeen stayed out front while Ed and Brian gave chase for the final three minutes. Ed finished just .7 behind VanderVeen, with Smith trailing 10 seconds adrift after a last lap crash. Rusty brought home 5th and Scott 6th, while our newest racer Gregg dropped out after lap 1.
> 
> Good racing, guys! See you again soon.


Mostly accurate account except you have Smith and Ed reversed. Unlike Smith, I'm usually not sportsman enough to wait for a wreck I didn't cause. :grin2:

The racing was good, just look at how close most of the lap times were. 

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Mostly accurate account except you have Smith and Ed reversed. Unlike Smith, I'm usually not sportsman enough to wait for a wreck I didn't cause. :grin2:
> 
> The racing was good, just look at how close most of the lap times were.
> 
> -Ed


That makes two of us, I wasn't about to re-gift the lead!>


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I am selling my Hitech x4 multi charger if anyone is interested. Works great, have all cables. Charges up to 4 batteries at the same time at 6A each. No external power supply needed.
> 
> $150 if you are interested.


So, I’m thinkingI was way high on my price after looking at all the new chargers out on the market that are nearly identical with this one. 

Price drop to $90


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm still amazed that I came in SECOND to Chuck Phaler in 12th scale on Friday! 

Did you know Bill has now rented out the space next to Indy RC? Wall is starting to be cut through! (The former pole dancing place)


----------



## jtsbell

Hey might the track grow i hope


----------



## 0010

ThrottleKing, you have a PM!


----------



## ThrottleKing

0010 said:


> ThrottleKing, you have a PM!


Replied


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did you know Bill has now rented out the space next to Indy RC? Wall is starting to be cut through! (The former pole dancing place)


If any of you miss the pole dance studio, I am open to tucked bucks for my turn marshalling.:dude:


----------



## microed

:crying: I'm going to miss the pole dance place


----------



## ThrottleKing

Brian, Ed didn’t say no to the exotic turn marshaling as alternative. lol


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

BadSign said:


> If any of you miss the pole dance studio, I am open to tucked bucks for my turn marshalling.:dude:





ThrottleKing said:


> Brian, Ed didn’t say no to the exotic turn marshaling as alternative. lol


----------



## BadSign

"Hey why is this corner covered in glitter?"


----------



## microed

It is beginning to make sense to me now. ThrottleKing quit coming around about the same time the pole dance place closed.
:tongue:


----------



## RollingChicane

Does that mean I won’t get all $1 bills for change when I pay for things in the shop?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here it is! The new PROTOform ‘69 Camaro!

http://racepf.com/vintage-trans-am/1969-chevrolet-camaro-z28-clear-body/


----------



## BadSign

It might work well, but I cant say I'm a fan. The proportions on the front are cartoonish.


----------



## BadSign

Double post.


----------



## Crashing J

I'm with badsign on this one. That front end doesn't look right. But I'm glad to see that it's a one piece body.


----------



## RollingChicane

Well after my first lap with a new/painted body, the front end proportions always end up looking goofy somehow. Maybe it’s all the pipes I hit with the nose!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here it is! The new PROTOform ‘69 Camaro!
> 
> PROTOform 1969 Chevrolet® Camaro? Z28


Looks fantastic, another awesome body by PF! Thanks for posting Scott.


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody interested in a “run what ya brung” class tomorrow if not enough GT or TC cars show up?


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody interested in a “run what ya brung” class tomorrow if not enough GT or TC cars show up?


Sounds like fun, but my car is in the shop so I have no way to get to the track tomorrow night.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody interested in a “run what ya brung” class tomorrow if not enough GT or TC cars show up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun, but my car is in the shop so I have no way to get to the track tomorrow night.
Click to expand...

Uber to the track and I’ll take you home.


----------



## BadSign

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody interested in a “run what ya brung” class tomorrow if not enough GT or TC cars show up?


I'll throw my F1 car in.


----------



## BadSign

I've never done this before, but...

ROLL CALL! 
Who''s in tomorrow night? 
VTA for me.


----------



## jtsbell

Won't be there Friday night as Steve and I are going to run at Southern Indiana speedway Sat.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm there at Indy RC tonight. I was going to go out to Avon as the track rebuild started today, but I have to deliver a couple of airbrushed bodies and I'll be out there at TRAK 36 all day Saturday.


----------



## indymodz

How is the Saturday morning on-road turn out for TT01/2? I can never make the Friday night races due to working in Bedford and getting off at 5 or I’d run vta and usgt for sure.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Don't know about Saturday's. Hopefully someone will chime in. Friday night has been thin, but do-able. We usually get a couple of heats of VTA, and one heat of Slash, F1, 12th scale, TC 21.5 and USGT on a good night. On a slow night, we might only get a couple of classes besides VTA. 

I know many are disappointed with the track being too short to begin with at Indy RC and then shortened further to make more retail space. Hobby RC had a strong RC airplane client base. They don't want to lose them, so I understand why they needed the floor space, but I too wish the track was more of a regulation length. Some drivers are going down to Southern Indiana Speedway or North to Finish Line for bigger tracks. That's a haul for anyone but worth it to some I suppose.

By the way, if you don't follow social media, we did get the new layout done at TRAK 36 in Avon last weekend. Tiger, the JCP track builder came with some of his guys and we had a great turnout of volunteers from the Hoosier RC Racers. We put over $1,100 in the build with dirt and equipment rental costs, but the new layout looks great and is now open weather permitting. Club dues from last year paid for it. Our goal was to have it done by the Spring Fling RC Festival on May 5th. (Yes, I know this is the on-road thread, but many of you also run off-road from time to time. So, I thought you'd be interested.)


----------



## indymodz

I really wish I could make it up for the Friday nite racing but that is a long drive with i69 construction traffic from Bloomington thru Martinsville then whatever I run into in Indy. Lol. Used to have a blast up there on Friday nites though.


----------



## jtsbell

Get the VTA'S out of the closet and come run with us on FRIDAY NIGHT. Steve and I WILL be there this Friday VTA &USGT &21.5 bringum out and run with us


----------



## Crashing J

indymodz said:


> How is the Saturday morning on-road turn out for TT01/2? I can never make the Friday night races due to working in Bedford and getting off at 5 or I’d run vta and usgt for sure.


You can check RCscoring for the entry totals, but from what I've seen Sat mornings turnout has been roughly equal to Friday night. Be sure to bring your VTA with you on Sat, they occasionally run VTA if enough show up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One week away! Raffle prizes are coming in. If you help with the event you get a raffle ticket. Indy RC has made a deal with Traxxas to get 8 Slash trucks to run all day. So those will be there along with guys from Indy RC who keep them charged and rolling. We always need volunteers to help and if you want to run on the track we will have race times and open running times. You do NOT have to be a Hoosier RC Racers member to use the track. Just come have fun! Boats and airplanes too! If the weather is bad, we still have fun just us. If the weather is good, we might have as many as 300-400 spectators. Its a fun day. Hope you can make it!


----------



## BadSign

Wish I could go, I'll be moving two of the kids back home that weekend.


----------



## indymodz

Anyone know a good starting FDR for TT02 stock class?


----------



## 0010

indymodz said:


> Anyone know a good starting FDR for TT02 stock class?


It's been a while since I ran TT02 there, but I was running 3.75 ish on the bigger layout. So, now maybe in the 3.85, 3.9 range as a good starting point.


----------



## indymodz

0010 said:


> indymodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good starting FDR for TT02 stock class?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I ran TT02 there, but I was running 3.75 ish on the bigger layout. So, now maybe in the 3.85, 3.9 range as a good starting point.
Click to expand...

Appreciate it!


----------



## 0010

indymodz said:


> Appreciate it!


So, my memory was really bad and so I checked my TT02. It wasn't 3.75! It is setting at 5.35. Sorry for the misinformation. I hope you see this before Saturday!


----------



## jtsbell

Had a lot fun last night WHAT A VTA MAIN Steve and John and Brock put on a show that anyone would have paid BIG BUCKS to see. WOW


----------



## BadSign

Can anyone share their process for tire dope/ cleaning throughout the course of a race night? My car is always fast in Heat 1, a little slower in Heat 2, and by Mains can be as much as a half second slower. I full dope all 4 about 10-15 minutes before each round with standard SXT 3, and air dry. Friday my car was 3 wheeling in the main.


----------



## jtsbell

I clean them and dope 1/2 the front and all the rear 5 min before the run


----------



## BadSign

jtsbell said:


> I clean them and dope 1/2 the front and all the rear 5 min before the run


Using the JDF you showed me Friday?


----------



## jtsbell

I just use the JDF on brake in then it's all STX 3.0


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Can anyone share their process for tire dope/ cleaning throughout the course of a race night? My car is always fast in Heat 1, a little slower in Heat 2, and by Mains can be as much as a half second slower. I full dope all 4 about 10-15 minutes before each round with standard SXT 3, and air dry. Friday my car was 3 wheeling in the main.


If your car is slowing down at the night goes on, the most likely culprit is the car is producing too much grip. As the grip comes up in the track, an increasing amount of energy is required to make the car move. The grip can be excessive in the tires (too sticky) or in the setup of the car itself. Ideally you would keep the same doping procedure all night long, and try to unhook the car. However, we don't race in an ideal world. You can reduce the amount of time you allow the prep to soak in, or the amount of prep actually applied. When running VTA and once the track grip came up, It was not unheard of for me to apply a light coat of sxt when the race before me ended, only allowing it to sit for 15-20 seconds before putting the car down for my race. If you try this and it helps, then try to reduce the amount of grip the car creates. I would much rather be a little free at the beginning of the night than way too stuck at the end of the night.


----------



## indymodz

0010 said:


> indymodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> So, my memory was really bad and so I checked my TT02. It wasn't 3.75! It is setting at 5.35. Sorry for the misinformation. I hope you see this before Saturday!
Click to expand...

No worries. Lol. I’m still getting everything together. Should be this weekend or next for sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BadSign

Thanks Jonesy, that's the best explanation I've had yet. MY car went from perfect in Q1 to almost traction rolling in the main. I'll work on both setup and doping less as the night goes on.


----------



## RollingChicane

Jonesy - I tend to struggle with too much grip at the end of the night in GT and TC. I typically just adjust with application of tire compound but I’d love to know how to best loosen up the car mechanically. 

Do you have an order of preference to dial back traction and / or specifically what is your recommended adjustment to make to remove grip mechanically?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jtsbell

After last week its going to be hard to match that So come on guys get the VTA's out and come run with us


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> After last week its going to be hard to match that So come on guys get the VTA's out and come run with us


I won’t be there this week but I’ll be back out the following week! Have fun this week boys.


----------



## RollingChicane

Alrighty folks, let’s make plans now to show up in force this coming Friday night. Attendance has been pretty low lately although several classes have been running lately, just with low car count. 

Lets get a solid showing for VTA, USGT and 21.5 TC. Bring your F1’s, Small scale cars and even on road Slashes. 

Let’s build the Friday night numbers back up and have a ton of fun doing it!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Nick,

I sent that message to all the Hoosier RC Racers too. Many are on-roaders and some are wannabees. So, hopefully we can get a good turnout on Friday. 

The first on-road race for the club this summer is on June 9th during the "SLAMOLOGY" event at Lucas Oil Raceway. We plan to set up the portable track and run there. Its actually a three day event, but I think all we can ask of volunteers and racers is one day. If people want to run additional days, that's cool. They plan to put us over by the Top Eliminator Club, right in the middle of everything! 

Slamology - automotive and music festival indianapolis

Love the award photo I found:


----------



## jonesy112

RollingChicane said:


> Jonesy - I tend to struggle with too much grip at the end of the night in GT and TC. I typically just adjust with application of tire compound but I’d love to know how to best loosen up the car mechanically.
> 
> Do you have an order of preference to dial back traction and / or specifically what is your recommended adjustment to make to remove grip mechanically?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


The way I would normally do it (in order of change) is cambers, droop, rear toe, spring rates, roll centers, then shock oil. 

To be 100% honest, most club nights I would let the track come to me (out of laziness more than anything) meaning the car would be a little too free and feel like it was on top of the track early in the night. 

adding front camber will help to "shake" the car loose by making the front end more aggressive, reducing rear camber will take side bite out. Taking rear toe out will help to free up the rear end, and even adding a touch more Ackerman to the front end will help. Increasing the droop will also help weight to transfer, keeping the car from locking into the track. Fair warning, I did like a super aggressive front end of the car, but that did help to keep the car's ability to rotate no matter how high the grip got.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Larry Mac







approves! :cheers2:


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Increasing the droop will also help weight to transfer, keeping the car from locking into the track.


Everything makes sense to me except this- wouldn't more droop mean more roll, and more grip?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> The way I would normally do it (in order of change) is cambers, droop, rear toe, spring rates, roll centers, then shock oil.
> 
> To be 100% honest, most club nights I would let the track come to me (out of laziness more than anything) meaning the car would be a little too free and feel like it was on top of the track early in the night.
> 
> adding front camber will help to "shake" the car loose by making the front end more aggressive, reducing rear camber will take side bite out. Taking rear toe out will help to free up the rear end, and even adding a touch more Ackerman to the front end will help. Increasing the droop will also help weight to transfer, keeping the car from locking into the track. Fair warning, I did like a super aggressive front end of the car, but that did help to keep the car's ability to rotate no matter how high the grip got.


How does someone who is sleep-deprived with a new born baby make this much sense?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the new layout for the Avon track if anyone is interested. We added three tri-axle dump trucks of dirt to it. It was packed at the Spring Fling! Thank you to many of you who came out to help volunteer last Saturday. We got a lot of new people on the track thanks to Indy RC arranging for 8 Traxxas Slash trucks. Some racing done too. Perfect weather.

By the way, I have sent an email to the entire Hoosier RC Racers club email list and "club friends" email list suggesting that they check out the on-road program at Indy RC. I know there's cross over member like me (no, not cross-dressing members!) so most know about what Indy RC offers, but on-road Slash is a natural. 

Also, the club is still looking for an On-road Race Director. That person can organize as many parking lot races as they wish to. (My plate is full or I would do it.) Hobbytown USA (Bob) has suggested that we can race monthly there at the Castleton location if we wish too. There are areas of nice pavement that would work well. We just need to organize it.


----------



## jtsbell

Hoping to bring out my NEW USGT car out Friday night


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> Hoping to bring out my NEW USGT car out Friday night


VBC or Awesomatix?!?!!!!


----------



## jtsbell

Awesome baby !!!!


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Everything makes sense to me except this- wouldn't more droop mean more roll, and more grip?


you are correct, more roll will create more grip in the direction of weight transfer. But it will reduce grip on the end opposite of weight transfer. 

Example, under breaking, increased droop will allow more weight to transfer to the nose of the car, while unloading more weight at the rear of the car. Net effect, less energy spent to turn into the corner, equating to getting into the corner faster and reducing lap time. 

A normal TC setup for me would be 2-2.5mm of up travel over ride height. At big races with tons of grip (snowbirds, Vegas, Cleveland, etc) or anytime I ran weekly at MOntis track in Cinci (with a grip level close to fly paper) it was not uncommon for me (and many of the other X-ray drivers) to be in the 4mm+ over ride height range. (some of the euro drivers were 5mm over ride height at Vegas). There was enough weight transfer in the cars it was actually fully unloading the inside rear tire and lifting it off of the track under cornering.

Combine that with some progressive rate springs and you can actually have one end unloading faster than the other loads, actually reducing net grip for a moment. (im not quite smart enough to fully explain that however)


----------



## BadSign

Okay, so you're more concerned with allowing weight to transfer front to rear and decreasing grip in rear at mid corner, versus generating more side grip mid corner. That makes sense. Would that mean it's more effective when running with more power?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Okay, so you're more concerned with allowing weight to transfer front to rear and decreasing grip in rear at mid corner, versus generating more side grip mid corner. That makes sense. Would that mean it's more effective when running with more power?


Correct, even the additional side bite mid corner will be offset by less grip on the inside tires. And yes, the more power you have, the more this is effective. In the lower powered classes, you do not want a ton of weight transfer, so in VTA I would normally play more with the other settings mentioned earlier instead of adding droop. But in a Mod TC atmosphere, no amount of droop is too much.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Correct, even the additional side bite mid corner will be offset by less grip on the inside tires. And yes, the more power you have, the more this is effective. In the lower powered classes, you do not want a ton of weight transfer, so in VTA I would normally play more with the other settings mentioned earlier instead of adding droop. But in a Mod TC atmosphere, no amount of droop is too much.


Thanks jonesie! Makes good sense


----------



## crispy

*2 kudos and 1 big raspberry!*

Michael Reggio is da man! Easily got Kyle Kaiser in the show today. Never a doubt.

Shawn Harbert is a stud! I owe him a big thank you for all the help at Putnam Park today. Got to ride one session with him in Godzilla and that thing is so wicked fast (as is he) that I couldn't handle a second go. 

Nick Campbell is a wuss. :wink2: Said he'd come out and run with us. But nooooooooo. Said he'd come out and do the touring laps but noooooooo. Meanwhile I'm out there in the rain while all the rich boys in their $80,000 cars head for the pits. 

FWIW, I never put four wheels off and the car didn't break, so that is a win in my book. Oh and I passed one car all day. A Cadillac STS driven by a girl. 

That is all. 

Gary


----------



## RollingChicane

Kudos to Gary!! 

I own the wussness I received on that one. The rain scared me off. I guarantee I’ll make it out for an outing this year. 

I echo the praise for Shawn. His car is wicked fast and he is an awesomely aggressive driver! I did three outtings with him and puked my guts out after the first two but managed to keep my lunch down on the third!


----------



## RollingChicane

Anybody racing tomorrow?


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I will NOT be there as Steve is on vacation.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Asphalt racing this weekend up a Leisure Hours


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Asphalt racing this weekend up a Leisure Hours


 Don't forget to connect your sway bars.


----------



## 0010

I will be there tonight.


----------



## BadSign

I will be back next week.


----------



## crispy

So for reals... I had just got home from morning routes and was going to jump on here and see if they were still running down there.

That's when I got the first text from Drew at West Middle School...

So that's what I've been doing since 9:30 AM.

School's out next week. I may make a return. Not a glorious or triumphant return, just a return.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Thoughts and prayers! The commentators for the Carb Day at Indy mentioned an event happening with two injuries and no fatalities reported. Hope that is still the same. 

:Angel_anim:


----------



## BadSign

crispy said:


> So for reals... I had just got home from morning routes and was going to jump on here and see if they were still running down there.
> 
> That's when I got the first text from Drew at West Middle School...
> 
> So that's what I've been doing since 9:30 AM.
> 
> School's out next week. I may make a return. Not a glorious or triumphant return, just a return.



3 years ago a kid brought a gun to my school down in JoCo. Fortunately he didn't use it, just got caught with it in his locker. I like the fact the shooter's name isnt being released. Maybe if we don't make these kids famous, others won't mimic them. 

Glad your son is okay, Gary. Hopefully the victims will recover quickly.


----------



## jtsbell

Glad to see you are coming back Gary as I miss all the old racers


----------



## microed

I hope to be there this Friday too!


----------



## jtsbell

As far as I know Steve and I will be there


----------



## regets ama

*Indy On Road*

Will look for either Indy Slots or SIRC as well.

SIRC has a great facility if looking for an alternative day (Saturday) of racing, busy Fridays.

Taking care of business competing with a good group including Brock and Simpson shared VTA A Main run at SIRC


----------



## davidl

*Nitro Or-Road Racing*

RollingChicane - I sent you a PM of the title. Hope you enjoy this video.


----------



## Crashing J

Ok it's almost Friday and I get to race tomorrow! I'll be in for VTA, USGT and (drum roll please)...... 21.5tc! (pending the shop having the esc/motor combo along with the tires). Yes that's right, A-A-ron is joining the cool kids class!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I can't make it tonight. Hope you have a good turnout. Its been slim pickens lately.


----------



## jkaetz

BadSign said:


> jonesy112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing the droop will also help weight to transfer, keeping the car from locking into the track.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything makes sense to me except this- wouldn't more droop mean more roll, and more grip?
Click to expand...

 yes and no, weight will transfer from one end/corner to the other increasing grip for one place and reducing it in another. All suspension changes impact how the weight is transferred, just in different ways. The trick is getting the weight where you want it for your driving style.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the scoop on the Hoosier RC Racers event at Slamology this weekend. 

Slamology - automotive and music festival indianapolis

Those of you who have preregistered will be able to enter free between 7-9 AM on Saturday, June 9th. We believe that will be the north gate of the oval, but we are not 100% yet. I'm waiting to get confirmation of that. The track will be set up on Friday June 8th starting around 9 AM. If you are able to help, please do! The RC part of this event is all volunteer-powered.

We will run classes of three for on-road and off road. One of the guys is building some portable ramps for off-road. We will be running on the actual oval racing surface which I assume is concrete or pavement of some sort. We plan to start racing by 10 AM if possible. There is electricity present they've told us. I'm picking up the Hobbytown timing system and hope we can make it work. Those of you who have helped with the system in the past, we would love your assistance. Bob will not be there, so we are on our own with the timing system. 

The event draws around 15,000 people they tell us. So, it should be a wild weekend. There has been talk of running Sunday too, but that's really up to the volunteers.


----------



## RollingChicane

I’m racing on Friday night. Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## regets ama

*On Road*



RollingChicane said:


> I’m racing on Friday night. Anyone else gonna be there?


If it's raining, yes.


----------



## Crashing J

RollingChicane said:


> I’m racing on Friday night. Anyone else gonna be there?


I am going to try and make it. I may be late.


----------



## microed

RollingChicane said:


> I’m racing on Friday night. Anyone else gonna be there?


I should be there.


----------



## jtsbell

Steve & I will NOT be there


----------



## jtsbell

I forgot Nick I still want the SPEED CONTROLER & BODY


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> I forgot Nick I still want the SPEED CONTROLER & BODY


No prob, I’m holding them for you


----------



## BadSign

I'm thinking of putting together a usgt car for the fall. Any recommendations for the body? I like the caddy but it seems kind of top heavy compared to the p-zero or the new corvette.


----------



## 0010

DavidL, you have a PM, sir.


----------



## Crashing J

So is anyone planning on racing tomorrow?


----------



## RollingChicane

I’m in!


----------



## RollingChicane

Shawn is also racing


----------



## 0010

I will be there.


----------



## microed

Crashing J said:


> So is anyone planning on racing tomorrow?


I should be there for VTA at least.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Slamology was a cool event, but didn't go as hoped. Chris and Matt worked on Friday getting everything built and many of us came on Saturday. But, three races in, we had a whopper thunderstorm that sent some shade canopies into orbit. It finally cleared later and several guys kept running. Sunday it rained and rained and rained. Cool venue and it could have been huge. But mother nature messed it up. Hot too. We will talk about next year.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This Saturday June 23rd is the Big Ben Memorial Race at Mini Indy Speedway at the Indiana State Fairgrounds! The Hoosier RC Racers club (and friends) has again been invited to run our vehicles on the Mini Indy oval. To fit with the day's schedule, we have the track from 7 AM until 10 AM. Yes, that's early, but we can beat the heat! Please bring a $5 donation to help support Ben's charity.

We will have a kids only race at 9 AM. This will include the QM kids from the Mini-Indy.org group. They can use our club trucks.

Mini Indy Speedway is located just northeast of downtown Indianapolis at the historic Indiana State Fair Grounds. Mini Indy is a concrete track that is built to similar standards to the famed Indianapolis Motor Speedway. Mini Indy has wide banking of 7 degrees on the straights and 9 degrees in the corners just like IMS. Its so cool to run on! 

Last year, the classes that showed were VTA, Stock On-road Stash, Stadium trucks and buggies. Mini Indy is hard on tires, so plan accordingly. 

Questions? Just ask..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Big Ben Memorial: Since we only have three hours, we may/may not have timing. We'll see. Need someone to run with that horse. Not sure its worth it for three hours.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Fenix F1 Gear Diff*

I have a very good condition Fenix Gear Diff for F1 with an new in package spur for sale. It was $119 new and the extra spur was $21.

I’m selling it all for $60 local, $65 shipped

Fits all F1 cars that uses imperial/ standard axle bearings


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Big Ben event went great. We had a good turnout and some exciting news about next year...Stock Slash below.

They asked if we would like to have the track for all of Friday night instead of Saturday morning and race under the lights! That would be awesome! We can really set up classes, timing system, etc and use the entire evening. They said going late was no problem at all.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Big Ben event went great. We had a good turnout and some exciting news about next year...Stock Slash below.
> 
> They asked if we would like to have the track for all of Friday night instead of Saturday morning and race under the lights! That would be awesome! We can really set up classes, timing system, etc and use the entire evening. They said going late was no problem at all.


Friday night under the lights sounds like a blast to me! Count me in.


----------



## 0010

Man, where was everybody Friday night? There weren't enough people there to even make a single class to race. :surprise::crying::frown2:

What do we have to do to increase attendance? I don't want to lose this venue for racing. I don't have anywhere else within two hours of me to race. I NEED this place.


----------



## BadSign

Simple. When the weather is good outside, people don't race.


----------



## davidl

0010 said:


> Man, where was everybody Friday night? There weren't enough people there to even make a single class to race. :surprise::crying::frown2:
> 
> What do we have to do to increase attendance? I don't want to lose this venue for racing. I don't have anywhere else within two hours of me to race. I NEED this place.



I hope it only had to due with the upcoming holiday. People are on the run to prepare or participate in the celebration of the United States of America. And I get it. I am very thankfull that I was raised here and get to benefit from the type society we enjoy, the freedoms associated with spoken word, religious worship and location of home. All of this without great fear that something will happen to harm our lives or take away our sovereignty. However, we are very lucky to have a track within reasonable driving distance from home. So regardless of size, or grip level or the ugly people that frequent this track, we should rejoice that we have it, support it with our attendance, whether that be participating in the race program or purchasing some of the goods they sell. I will take a bath before I go back. It might take one more weekend but I look forward to seeing good attendance after the national celebration. Somebody save me a brat.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I planned to go last Friday but wound up working late and then was still in Brownsburg at 6:30. I couldn't get there by 7.

Most of the decrease in attendance is likely due to the summer months. Some is due to Southern Indiana Speedway opening up. Some is due to Indy RC taking a too short track and making it even shorter (although I understand why that was done). Finish Line Raceway up north said on their Facebook page that they have cancelled their on-road program until the weather turns cold again in the fall.

Like you guys, I worry that Bill will just make it another off-road night or other. At the end of the day, he is a business. He has to try to use the facility to make money.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> So regardless of... the ugly people... I will take a bath before I go back.


I don't think a bath fixes ugly, but thanks for trying!:grin2:
I've been out of town, so I won't be back until next week.


----------



## jtsbell

I don't know when I will be back down with 65 tore up going around 465 was a mess to begin with but I will try it this Friday night


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> I don't think a bath fixes ugly, but thanks for trying!:grin2:
> …………....



Sure it does! It reverses the wrinkles.


----------



## microed

Anybody up for VTA or 21.5 TC this Friday?


----------



## BadSign

microed said:


> Anybody up for VTA or 21.5 TC this Friday?


I just got back in town, so have to put in some quality time with the family. Definately in next Friday, though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> I don't know when I will be back down with 65 tore up going around 465 was a mess to begin with but I will try it this Friday night


Its closed southbound when you hit the 465 loop Jack if you didn't know that. Wrapping around 465 is we we Brownsburgers do. Its bad at Mann Road and Harding/37. Well, and 31 and yes, I-65. And, at Emerson. :laugh:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

microed said:


> Anybody up for VTA or 21.5 TC this Friday?


That's my plan. I bring VTA, USGT, Stock Slash and 12th with me. Always hope to get two classes of of those to run.


----------



## jtsbell

I'm going to try as I do go around 465 to Emerson. I think I will leave 1/2 hour early


----------



## CPW

I'll be there for VTA and on-road (not lowered) Slash. I haven't wrenched on my 12th scale in a while so I don't feel like it's ready to drop on the track.


----------



## jtsbell

I would say that going to Indy last night I think was one of the fastest trips around 465 that I have done


----------



## jtsbell

Scott do you mean Hobby town race on road is the 21st of July instead of the 21st of June


----------



## CPW

Who's in for VTA tomorrow?


----------



## jtsbell

Steve and I should be there


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Our next ON-Road race is at Hobbytown USA in Castleton on July 21st. We will will run in their parking lot and have our typical classes of VTA (Vintage Trans Am), USGT, 21.5 Touring Car and Stock Slash. Racing starts at NOON. Registration starts at 10:30 AM. Hobbytown USA is located at 8265 Center Run Drive, Indianapolis, IN 46250. Rockin' Bob is Race Director! Hoosier RC Racers race free and non-members pay $10. Printable version of this flyer is on our website homepage or here directly: http://www.hrcracers.com/On-Road_Flyer_HRCR_2018.pdf


----------



## BadSign

CPW said:


> Who's in for VTA tomorrow?


I'm in.


----------



## RollingChicane

I’m planning to be there


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm hoping to race at Indy RC tonight. But, someone has to go out and wet down the track in Avon tonight for tomorrow's off-road race. By the way, if you are involved, we ARE racing tomorrow in Avon. We plan to only do two rounds due to the anticipated 95 degree heat.


----------



## CPW

I went home last night and told my wife, "I got second place!"

Without hesitation, she says, "Did Nick crash?"

<facepalm>


----------



## BadSign

CPW said:


> I went home last night and told my wife, "I got second place!"
> 
> Without hesitation, she says, "Did Nick crash?"
> 
> <facepalm>


Nick has r/c groupies. :surprise:


----------



## RollingChicane

Ha, all of that is too funny!!

Great run on Friday Chuck! You took a car that was a handful first round and turned it into a great 2nd place run!

Anybody know what Indy RC has going on Monday and Tuesday nights? I’m trying out a whole new set up on the GZ2 and want to send it around the track for a couple laps.


----------



## jtsbell

RollingChicane said:


> Ha, all of that is too funny!!
> 
> Great run on Friday Chuck! You took a car that was a handful first round and turned it into a great 2nd place run!
> 
> Anybody know what Indy RC has going on Monday and Tuesday nights? I’m trying out a whole new set up on the GZ2 and want to send it around the track for a couple laps.


You don't need to go faster its all ready hard enough to out run you


----------



## RollingChicane

jtsbell said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to go faster its all ready hard enough to out run you
> 
> 
> 
> My 21.5TC car was terrible Friday night. I normally run my A800 in TC but I decided to bring my Gizmo instead. I was .3 off of Steve’s lap times. I know that chassis can do better than that.
> 
> I had a high grip set up in it in anticipation of running down south this summer but that hasn’t happened yet. I just put a low grip set up on it and I want to see what it will do.
> 
> I was definitely showing some driver rust on Friday night. It amazes me that being gone for a few weeks really does take a toll on my driving ability! I’ll be gone for a few weeks again.....
Click to expand...


----------



## jonesy112

After a shop cleanup, I have a few RC items left for sale. Let me know if anyone is interested, I can deliver any Friday night or you can pickup in Plainfield. 

KoPropo EX-1 KIY v.3 Radio w/ 2 receivers - $200
Ogio 9800 gear bag - $50

Bodies

1/12th - $12
(1) AMR-12 Pro Light Weight #1611-15

200mm TC - $15 ea
(3) P37-N Light Weight #1524-25

quickest way to reach me is by phone 317.997.1122, although I will be checking my inbox here every so often.


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for VTA tomorrow, anyone else?


----------



## jtsbell

I'm headed that way


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RollingChicane said:


> Anybody know what Indy RC has going on Monday and Tuesday nights? I’m trying out a whole new set up on the GZ2 and want to send it around the track for a couple laps.


Drones often on Monday and oval practice on Tuesday I believe: Hours - Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I'm in for VTA tomorrow, anyone else?


I'm coming tonight. 

By the way, if you aren't signed up for Hoosier RC Racers emails ([email protected] is how to do that), the on-road parking lot race scheduled for tomorrow, July 21st, is CANCELLED due to near 100% chance of rain. We will try to find another date. Looks like it may be early September.

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One last thing...Parma has a new Rally Car body for On-road Slash. (Well, it was new to me.) Would be a fun class body!

https://parmapse.shptron.com/p/rally-xtreme-040-clear-body-w-wing/new-products-rc?pp=15


----------



## 412

I was under the impression that Parma was out of business.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

412 said:


> I was under the impression that Parma was out of business.


No, they've just decided, as I understand it, to stop using distribution and hobby shops. In the old days, it made sense to use distributors to get your products to hobby shops. Today, with Amazon and all that, they can just go direct. The middle men weren't adding any value to the process they felt. 

So, if you want Parma, Faskolor paint, or Parma's slot car stuff, you now need to go to their website and order it: PARMA/PSE RC And Slot Car Racing

I'd rather buy from a hobby shop anytime, but I'm going to buy bodies from them and Faskolor for sure. Shipping cost will hurt. So, it make sense to buy several things at once.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Won't likely make it tomorrow. We are building our "Canstruction" entry at the Indiana State Fair. Its a competition in the Pioneer Pavilion. Make sure and vote if you are out there! We are building Guido and Luigi from "Cars" starting at 7 AM. Have to be done by 6 PM. About 3,500 cans! At the end of the fair, our cans and other teams all go to Gleaner's Food Bank.


----------



## 412

IndyHobbies.com said:


> No, they've just decided, as I understand it, to stop using distribution and hobby shops. In the old days, it made sense to use distributors to get your products to hobby shops. Today, with Amazon and all that, they can just go direct. The middle men weren't adding any value to the process they felt.
> 
> So, if you want Parma, Faskolor paint, or Parma's slot car stuff, you now need to go to their website and order it: PARMA/PSE RC And Slot Car Racing
> 
> I'd rather buy from a hobby shop anytime, but I'm going to buy bodies from them and Faskolor for sure. Shipping cost will hurt. So, it make sense to buy several things at once.


Thanks for the update. I wonder if they will act as their own distributor as Traxxas does, but still work through the hobby shops.


----------



## microed

Anybody racing Friday night? 
I'll bring my stuff to work with me if I can get away in time I hope to race.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'd rather buy from a hobby shop anytime, but I'm going to buy bodies from them and Faskolor for sure. Shipping cost will hurt. So, it make sense to buy several things at once.


Isnt Faskolor just Createx? That was always my thought. Can get Createx locally.



microed said:


> Anybody racing Friday night?
> I'll bring my stuff to work with me if I can get away in time I hope to race.


I'm in for VTA and F1.


----------



## jtsbell

I won't be there tonight I don't know if Steve will or not


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Greg V and I are coming tonight. Hope others too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If you are going to the USVTA Southern Nationals, remember to sign up! It does sell out: https://www.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=6415

Here is a nice article on last year's event: https://www.liverc.com/news/race_results/15979-Hutchinson%2C_Combs%2C_Sanchez%2C_Lyons%2C_Anderson%2C_Wise_and_Williams_won_USVTA_Southern_Nationals_at_new_Apex_RC_Raceway_%5BVIDEO%5D/

And, a photo of a studly man in an orange tee shirt taking pictures (Typical).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, if you are looking for something to do on Sunday this Labor Day Weekend, the Hoosier RC Racers have rescheduled the race that was rained out last weekend. It is Sunday, September 2nd at TRAK 36 in Avon Town Hall Park. Registration is at 10:30 AM - 11:30 AM. Racing starts at High Noon!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

See you at Indy RC tonight!

This is from the VTA RC BUY/SELL/TRADE page on Facebook. We know that guy and he's being helpful as always. Photo taken at the USVTA Southern Nationals.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


>


"I'll pay you $5 to take the pinion gear off Steve Martin's car"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Can't make it tonight. Family stuff. But turnouts have been getting better. Southern Indiana Speedway has made a dent I think because some guys go there instead on Saturday (can't do both). And, I think the standard summer slump. Hopefully it will pick up when chilly weather hits. 

The Spring Fling RC Festival date was approved by Avon Parks for next year. May 4th, 2019. Its a fun event if you haven't been. RC Trucks/buggies/truggies along withe RC airplanes float flying, RC boats running scale, sail and speed. We even had live steam model locomotives come last year. Another area added. Poster coming soon. 

Photo is me and Kyle. Didn't have to pay royalties. LOL


----------



## jtsbell

Does anyone on here know Scott Ooten phone number Would you call Captnjack with it or tell Scott to call me as we are to ride down to Nashville together 7654740865


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> See you at Indy RC tonight!
> 
> This is from the VTA RC BUY/SELL/TRADE page on Facebook. We know that guy and he's being helpful as always. Photo taken at the USVTA Southern Nationals.
> 
> I believe that is a 2014 photo. Myron's daughter, a very pleasant and well mannered young lady, helping an "out of towner" get to speed!
> 
> Missing trip this year, battle with a 12' board and wind did not prove favorably for my wrist.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

So you had a mini satelilte dish installed. How is the reception? :lurk5:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> IndyHobbies.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missing trip this year, battle with a 12' board and wind did not prove favorably for my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Satellite Dish. Now that's funny right there! :laugh:
> 
> I've been working on a new website for Indy RC. Its mostly done. Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies - Indianapolis, Indiana R/C
> 
> New owner, new look. Hope to race Friday night.
Click to expand...


----------



## BadSign

.couldn't make it tonight as my daughter had a concert in Anderson. I'll be back Friday with a new TC7.2 for USGT!!!


----------



## regets ama

*sat*



Milton Fox Racing said:


> So you had a mini satelilte dish installed. How is the reception? :lurk5:


It gets the Golf Channel very well!!!

some interference with FPV 5.8 L & R bands so thats out


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good racing last Friday. We had a full heat of VTA and about 4-5 in USGT. Also 12th scale. And, 7 in the little Rally Car class. 

I do like what they are doing with the wall board and corners. The plastic is the kind they make cutting boards out of. Self-healing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hello, anybody there?

(Crickets)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## BadSign

Just a little fyi...
This is the 11th season of VTA racing at INDY R/C. We debuted the class May 9, 2008 with Brian Smith, Jon Armuth (r.i.p.), and myself. I cant even begin to think of all the other racers over the last 10 years who've raced in VTA, but i know it's a long list. Funny how it seems just yesterday we were popping 4 cell NiMH packs and a 27T brushed motor in our TC's and using rubber tires instsad of foam.


----------



## microed

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Hello, anybody there?
> 
> (Crickets)


I'm here. If all goes as planned I'll be racing tomorrow night.


----------



## RollingChicane

microed said:


> IndyHobbies.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, anybody there?
> 
> (Crickets)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. If all goes as planned I'll be racing tomorrow night.
Click to expand...

I should finally be back next week. Looking forward to racing again


----------



## BadSign

I got to test my USGT car today, but had to leave and bring a kid home for fall break. Be there for USGT and VTA next Friday.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> I got to test my USGT car today, but had to leave and bring a kid home for fall break. Be there for USGT and VTA next Friday.



You will be pleased to know we got USGT down to 8.0 seconds. I know that is in part due to the change in traction as the night went along, but we also ran the other direction from that you practiced.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> You will be pleased to know we got USGT down to 8.0 seconds. I know that is in part due to the change in traction as the night went along, but we also ran the other direction from that you practiced.


My car was loose out of the corners for the most part, but i didnt do much to tune it. Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> My car was loose out of the corners for the most part, but i didnt do much to tune it. Looking forward to Friday!



Steve Martin helped me a little with droop and now both my cars are handling great. I have heard people talk about their droop for a couple years now and never knew or understood this thing called X over ride height. Steve explained it to me. My cars were sort of close, but getting that set to something he felt was better made all the difference. Still learning how to consistently measure it. There is a challenge to that.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Steve Martin helped me a little with droop and now both my cars are handling great. I have heard people talk about their droop for a couple years now and never knew or understood this thing called X over ride height. Steve explained it to me. My cars were sort of close, but getting that set to something he felt was better made all the difference. Still learning how to consistently measure it. There is a challenge to that.


I have my USGT car set at 3mm over, both front and rear, but that's the stock setting. My VTA has more in the rear and less in front. I'll try to get there early Friday for more USGT testing.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I’m going to do my best to make it over there this Friday. I will have my F1 and Mod tc. If nothing else just to turn some laps.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Milton Fox Racing said:


>


That's wonderful!

:grin2:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm not able to come tonight. Apparently, this is the only night my entire family can do a haunted hayride together. 5 work schedules, etc. 

Tomorrow (Saturday 10/20) is our final RC off-road organized race of the year at TRAK 36 behind Avon Town Hall. If it rains hard today, that will cancel it. If its a light rain, it will make the track perfect. I know this is an on-road forum, but we do have trans-gender, er, I mean trans-class racers here. 

Also, please know that Aaron has stepped forward to be the On-road Race Director this coming year for the Hoosier RC Racers. We didn't have that position filled this past summer. We plan some races. If you have a venue or idea, for a good on-road spot, let Aaron know.

http://www.hrcracers.com/RACE_FLYER_2018_R.jpg


----------



## BadSign

I had a great time last night running USGT for the first time in about 5 years. Had a good battle with Zuma for second, just came up a little short. Finishing just a lap down to Steve is always a plus.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I know this is an on-road forum, but we do have trans-gender, er...]


Freudian slip?


----------



## davidl

It appears that onroad racing on Friday nights at Indy RC is not dead yet. There was a strong presence of VTA with 3 qualifiers. Also, there were 9 Rally cars. A nice group of USGT cars were also there. Some very good racing took place and there were many repeat racers that haven't been there in a while. There is still room for some additional 1/12 and a group of F1 cars.


----------



## BadSign

I would have been there, but "Young Frankenstein" was playing at the Artcraft Theater in Franklin. Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## davidl

I see that Josh Cyrul finished 2nd in the F1 class at the Halloween Classic at the Gate. I wonder if Jeremiah was able to get some great info from Josh to make his F1 car A-Main worthy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I would have been there, but "Young Frankenstein" was playing at the Artcraft Theater in Franklin. Couldn't pass that up.


We are playing it at lunch tomorrow for our annual Haunted Chili Cookoff & Costume Contest where I work. "My, what knockers!"

:laugh:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Stopped by Southern Indiana RC Speedway on my way home from my Dad's in Tennessee last weekend. I'd not been there before. Very nice track! They have some fun events coming up. I was there late on a Sunday so they were running oval. Saturday is their normal on-road date. Doors open at 10 AM and racing starts at 1 PM. He said they would be closed Thanksgiving Saturday 10/24.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This will be a good one.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Up at Finish Line, this is their winter on-road schedule:


----------



## jtsbell

Hay MOOSE if you see this Steve would like for you to be at the track tomorrow night to help him get the WIFI set up If not give me a call 7654740865


----------



## BadSign

good racing last night, 12 cars in VTA, 4 USGT, 3 1/12s and several LaTrax Rally cars.

I love driving USGT, the tires are just a little too hard and you find yourself essentially power sliding out of the tighter corners.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## BadSign

Think i can convince my wife that racing on a Saturday would be a good birthday present in February.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

BadSign said:


> Think i can convince my wife that racing on a Saturday would be a good birthday present in February.


Sounds like a good ideal! What could go wrong? :thumbsup:


----------



## Crashing J

Hello everybody! It's been awhile! I was wondering if anyone will be racing this Friday?

Also, as Scott mentioned earlier I will be the on-road race director for the Hoosier racers in 2019. I am going to schedule the races on Sunday's as to prevent any type of on-road racing conflicts with Indy RC and other tracks.

I wanted to also get a feel from you all about the possibility of running a points race with one or more of the classes. I thinking of having the points races open to HRCR members only. This is to simply keep it as friendly as possible. The points racers would only run in heats with other points racers. I would like to hear any input any of you might have on this? Any and all input is welcome!


----------



## CPW

Crashing J said:


> Hello everybody! It's been awhile! I was wondering if anyone will be racing this Friday?


Can't make it this Friday. I wish I could make it a long tune and test day, though!

In other news... +1 on-road racer! Got my father-in-law hooked. He's getting JW's old ARC R10 2013 ready for an early Dec. debut.

PS: If anyone can find an ARC R10 2013/2015 chassis I'd buy it. The nose is curled up on this one after a servo died going into the hairpin.


----------



## 0010

I will be there Friday running VTA, USGT and hopefully F1. I am also bringing my Dad to run. He is bringing an F1 car as well, so if anyone has an F1 they can bring out, we can have a class! Dad is new to racing. He has been bashing for years, and flies helicopters, but this will be his first time on a race track with physical barriers. Should be interesting.... 

I am trying to get him to race with us regularly, so please bring out a few F1 cars and lets have some fun! See you Friday!


----------



## BadSign

I ordered my new CK25 tonight, hope to be racing 12th sometime next month!!!


----------



## BadSign

Davidl, are you using CRC spec tires?


----------



## davidl

Brian, I am using up old stock. Some of them are the spec tire that has the stripe. I have learned that you can run fast with the spec tire just as well as with some of the others, ie green or blue rear and blue or double blue on the front.


----------



## RollingChicane

CPW said:


> Crashing J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody! It's been awhile! I was wondering if anyone will be racing this Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make it this Friday. I wish I could make it a long tune and test day, though!
> 
> In other news... +1 on-road racer! Got my father-in-law hooked. He's getting JW's old ARC R10 2013 ready for an early Dec. debut.
> 
> PS: If anyone can find an ARC R10 2013/2015 chassis I'd buy it. The nose is curled up on this one after a servo died going into the hairpin.
Click to expand...

Check with Jason Kaetzle, I think he has a few R10 chassis


----------



## regets ama

Haven't seen 21.5TC locked timing lately,

so,

This Friday several of us are running Touring Car in ROAR approved brushless 21.5 end bell timing only with Sweep or Gravity tires at 1350gr minimum. This is like taking your USGT with less weight, better body and tires for higher control factor. 

This is a common class at most other tracks. "21.5TC"


----------



## ThrottleKing

regets ama said:


> Haven't seen 21.5TC locked timing lately,
> 
> so,
> 
> This Friday several of us are running Touring Car in ROAR approved brushless 21.5 end bell timing only with Sweep or Gravity tires at 1350gr minimum. This is like taking your USGT with less weight, better body and tires for higher control factor.
> 
> This is a common class at most other tracks. "21.5TC"


I’m going to try to get there Friday and I am trying to get Reggio to come as well for this.

I’m also bringing my F1 and it will have the CanAm package on it. It’s a tick slower top end than standard F1 but a little more low end grunt. For those that don’t know CanAm F1 it’s a turned down Scorpion 21.5 marked timing and fixed 92/28 gearing.

I can also put in the CanAm stock package for tc. It’s a Team Powers 13.5 fixed timing motor and a minimum fdr of 5.40 and is designed to run like a good 21.5.


----------



## RollingChicane

Who all is planning on racing this Friday?


----------



## RollingChicane

regets ama said:


> Haven't seen 21.5TC locked timing lately,
> 
> so,
> 
> This Friday several of us are running Touring Car in ROAR approved brushless 21.5 end bell timing only with Sweep or Gravity tires at 1350gr minimum. This is like taking your USGT with less weight, better body and tires for higher control factor.
> 
> This is a common class at most other tracks. "21.5TC"


I’ll get a good 21.5 motor in my spec TC chassis to help car count if needed.


----------



## BadSign

I might be there this Friday, not sure yet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RollingChicane said:


> I’ll get a good 21.5 motor in my spec TC chassis to help car count if needed.


To help car count if needed? It’s going to be the most challenging tc class. Why would you not want to run it. lol Just busting your chops man.


----------



## RollingChicane

I have a Hitec 4x charger for sale if anyone is interested. 

I also have a Gizmo Racing GZ2 for sale on a killer deal if anyone is interested. I have over $900 in the chassis and spares that I will let go for cheap. 

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## RollingChicane

ThrottleKing said:


> RollingChicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll get a good 21.5 motor in my spec TC chassis to help car count if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> To help car count if needed? It’s going to be the most challenging tc class. Why would you not want to run it. lol Just busting your chops man.
Click to expand...

I just dropped a good motor in it and oiled up the bearings. Car hasn’t rolled in a few months. Ready to get back to racing!


----------



## jkaetz

RollingChicane said:


> Check with Jason Kaetzle, I think he has a few R10 chassis


You can't get rid of me that easily. If I can figure out this kid/life balance I'll break out my ancient chassis and be pushing you around the track.....how do I charge these batteries again?



RollingChicane said:


> I also have a Gizmo Racing GZ2 for sale on a killer deal if anyone is interested. I have over $900 in the chassis and spares that I will let go for cheap.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested


Can you define "cheap" :grin2:


----------



## ThrottleKing

So what are we gonna do moving forward as far as the 21.5tc class for motor? Some ran with the spec 21.5 HW motor and som with full option 21.5 motor last week. Reggio swapped from full option to the spec HW an barely saw a difference in hot lap. I believe it was a .08sec difference. Please post up your opinion on the motor choice. 

Next up is tires for 21.5tc. Some don’t care, some want other tires. Bill has said he has an account with Sweep so hopefully we can work with that to make it easier on him for ordering tires.


----------



## davidl

If Mike did that I don't see any reason to have a motor rule. Also, why not just let the racer decide which tire he wants. Seems like all are easy to get.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Great turnout last Friday. 18 VTA! Also USGT, 21.5 TC, 1/12 Scale and the LaTrax Rally Cars.


----------



## BadSign

Please go open motor. I just started in USGT and want the option to switch if numbers drop.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Perfectly fine by me. I’m surprised to not hear input from those whom wanted to keep it the spec motor.


----------



## RollingChicane

I vote open motor. 

But, I say that you and Reggio have to run the Hobbywing spec motor!!!!


----------



## RollingChicane

I also vote spec tire. I like the ones we started running.


----------



## AquaRacer

*21.5 tc*

I vote for the Spec Motor that we originally agreed on. This keeps it so that everyone is running the same motor and you don’t have to spend $140/150 for the latest hot motor that is out there. There will always be a new motor to go and buy. Also keep with a Spec tire. This keeps the drivers ability to drive his car and tune his car being the key component not how much they can spend to go fast. 

This is what we all had originally agreed upon.. we get one weekend of attendance and all of a sudden people want to make changes. 

If people want to go faster then USGT why don’t we do a spec locked timing 17.5 or 13.5 motor? Cost of the motor is still $50 from Hobbywing. I am sure we could get Bill to get the motors if we asked and we would then be supporting the track. 

Just putting in my 2 cents worth.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think it was a mistake to spec it a 21.5 in the first place. That’s my fault and I started to regret that about a month after we started it last year. By then it was too late. But being a year later I think a change is necessary and that $50 motor is easily absorbed by now. I like that some are voicing their opinion in a constructive fashion instead of whining back and forth. Keep it coming.


----------



## ThrottleKing

If at all anything gets revised is the tire selection. I don’t want to see it go full blown open tires. I do think we need to look at the next compound though. The carpet is different from the way it was last year. I’m not blaming off-road and pin tires cause they actually kept the doors open but it did deteriorate the same grip we had and can build. Same layout for a month does help but it is only where it should be grip wise in that last week of running it. I do plan to test the Sweep blues soon and possibly the EXP32. Sweep makes the rubber for Jaco but the insert and rim of the Jaco suffers from the death ring prematurely in my opinion. So the tire is the majority of my focus. This class is supposed to be the premier tc class there. It’s not now or ever was intended for entry level drivers and I mean that with no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## jkaetz

From the guy that hasn't been able to race for a while, before making changes to the class it might help to restate the goals of the class. 

Another 21.5 motor class?
A spec class for competition?
A lower monetary barrier to entry?
A faster class than USGT?
A touring car body class?
Something else?

Of course it could be many of these things as well but it probably can't be all things.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The original goal was fastest tc class. I made the mistake of suggesting too little of motor to be faster than USGT. The tire “at the time “was acceptable. That suggestion was based on theory that the whole package would be faster than GT. Marginal at best was the result.


----------



## RollingChicane

Whatever we land on, I hope it’s faster than USGT. I bought 2 spec motors for two cars and one was a total turd. 

I like the open motor personally if we stick with 21.5. I think the size of the track will keep a motor war from breaking out by nature. If we do keep a spec motor, it needs to be faster than the 21.5 spec motor in my opinion. 

And / Or, I also agree with what Brian V said about keeping it an open 21.5 motor so people can run either class with the swap of tires and a body. 

I’m ok with anything so long as it isn’t the spec HW 21.5


----------



## RollingChicane

I also think JW and Reggio should run brand new USGT tires, HW spec 21.5 motor and no wing. That way it keeps them competitive with everyone else! ?


----------



## Toy Cars Bub!

Indy RC is looking great and the shop is stock full of all sorts of RC goodies with something interesting and fun for all.

Race turnouts are up now that the indoor season is in full swing, have fun and make it a welcoming environment that when everyone leaves for the night they can’t wait to get back while most important, remember it’s a hobby and toys cars where fellowship should reign supreme.


----------



## BadSign

Always love advice from people that have no interest in racing...
?


----------



## RollingChicane

I can say this from personal experience: I was away from racing for about 3 months. I had no idea how “serious” Friday nights had become to me. Being away and then coming back might have been the best thing for me. I missed racing and I’m having a blast again and I could care less how I actually run. But what I didn’t realize was how much camaraderie I was missing. From the first week I walked in last month, it was like coming back home. As much fun as I had racing, I had even more fun catching up with old friends. (and I mean that you guys actually aged over the summer, ya’ll should start wearing serious SPF and getting that “Just For Men” shampoo....) ?

I’m having fun again andI hope our attendance keeps growing and if anyone e sees me getting too serious again, remind me of this post!!

Hope to see everyone out racing next week!


----------



## Toy Cars Bub!

Check out the Indy RC FACEBOOK page for all the great nights of fun available to suit your RC needs. Drone night, off-road night, on-road night and my personal favorite oval night running the Traxxas Slash converted to a sprint car. You can also find the shop hours, rules, racing and practice days and nights posted on the Indy RC website but the FACEBOOK page is usually the most current.

Scott Black (our Indy RC ambassador to the hobby and web guru) is awesome and will post pics of your current project to let everyone know what’s going on and interesting in everyone’s dabbling in the hobby many of us enjoy wether at or away from the track. The RC hobby has been a blessing and I am thankful to have been and continue to be a part of the hobby approaching nearly 35 years now.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Always love advice from people that have no interest in racing...
> ?


Kinda harsh I think? Chuck has been racing for eons. Last I knew he was oval racing mostly. The whole point of a forum is to chime in and make suggestions. In this case, he is making suggestions that are good for the track and the racers. What’s not to like? I’ve been coming to Indy RC all summer. We have barely had enough to make a single VTA heat several Friday nights. One Friday we didn’t have enough to race at all. It’s great people are back, but if weekly participation = the right to express yourself on the forum then...


----------



## BadSign

Well put Scott. Even though i enjoy seeing my kids home from college, i miss friday night racing. I practiced last Saturday and raced yesterday with a good bunch of guys, so that mafe up for it some.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kinda harsh I think? Chuck has been racing for eons. Last I knew he was oval racing mostly. The whole point of a forum is to chime in and make suggestions. In this case, he is making suggestions that are good for the track and the racers. What’s not to like? I’ve been coming to Indy RC all summer. We have barely had enough to make a single VTA heat several Friday nights. One Friday we didn’t have enough to race at all. It’s great people are back, but if weekly participation = the right to express yourself on the forum then...


Just tired of the games. Ignore feature engaged (not on you, Scott)


----------



## AquaRacer

*Can Am Stock Touring Car racing*

Attention racers at Indy RC. Coming to a track near you, yes at Indy RC will be a Can Am Stock Touring Car class racing. This is spec 13.5 motor from Team Powers, minimum FDR of 5.4, tires are TBD at this point as there is some testing going to find a tire with a bit more grip than the Sweep Black Carpet tires that were used in 21.5TC. The class will have an open touring car body, open speedo,(it must be in Blinky mode) and open battery. 

There is a group buy going on right now and if you are interested you have 24 hours to let us know on the forums and then we will give you the contact information on who to send payment to. 

Brian B.


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> Attention racers at Indy RC. Coming to a track near you, yes at Indy RC will be a Can Am Stock Touring Car class racing. This is spec 13.5 motor from Team Powers, minimum FDR of 5.4, tires are TBD at this point as there is some testing going to find a tire with a bit more grip than the Sweep Black Carpet tires that were used in 21.5TC. The class will have an open touring car body, open speedo,(it must be in Blinky mode) and open battery.
> 
> There is a group buy going on right now and if you are interested you have 24 hours to let us know on the forums and then we will give you the contact information on who to send payment to.
> 
> Brian B.


Is this in addition to 21.5 TC?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Is this in addition to 21.5 TC?


No, not really an addition. More of an evolution to align with what other clubs have done. I’m not sure how well or if you have followed the CanAm thread on RcTech but our tc class is going to align to the CanAm Stock Tc class. In that thread and on CanAm’s web site the class structure and motors,rules and the reasoning behind it can be found.


A lot of information to regurgitate on here.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Once this new CanAm Stock Tc class gets going I plan to donate my HW 21.5 to the track and hopefully It will go to somebody new or in need to keep on doing the hobby.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> No, not really an addition. More of an evolution to align with what other clubs have done. I’m not sure how well or if you have followed the CanAm thread on RcTech but our tc class is going to align to the CanAm Stock Tc class. In that thread and on CanAm’s web site the class structure and motors,rules and the reasoning behind it can be found.
> 
> 
> A lot of information to regurgitate on here.


So the 21.5TC class will not be happening, then. I think I'll have to wait a season and see how USGT goes before I make a switch.


----------



## TEAM PBR

Hi, long time since I've posted on here but wanted tell everyone that local rc celebrity Scott Black was on my Facebook news feed but not in an indy hobbies related post. Go check out Farmtruck and Azn from street outlaws. They posted a picture of them signing one of Scott's rc bodies on their fb page and Scott's happy face is in the photo as well. Pretty cool cause they have a ton of followers so Scott's kinda semi famous now. I'll have to drop by some time and get his autograph. Hope everyone's having fun racing and all is well with each of you and your families. Later dudes


----------



## Toy Cars Bub!

Scott’s a farmer now? ? Haha, lol? ? I have a helmet on for protection in this forum now ?. It might also help with the space rays but not sure about chemtrails?

Tony, and for anyone else interested, there is a new Traxxas Latrax Rally RTR rally car just in up at Indy RC if you or anyone is interested. There is talk of a separate night running them with along with the new awesome little sprint cars and midgets Bill received about a dozen of that are about gone. The Traxxas Latrax Rally cars are really nice and a good way to get someone in to the hobby on the cheap at $120 for an RTR and everything you need. It even comes with a NIHM with the new Traxxas ID battery technology, how cool is that? The only upgrade some have purchased is a separate charger like the Dual Traxxas ID charger that charges Nihms as well as Lipos. Great charger, simple and easy to use.

Below is link to merch, all available at Indy RC and include a human smile and interaction. ?? 

RTR
https://m.traxxas.com/products/latrax/rally

Charger
https://traxxas.com/products/parts/chargers/ezpeak-dual-8amp-id


----------



## ThrottleKing

I picked up a couple for my boys. Doubtful the 15yr old will play you know how teenagers are these days but I’m sure my 4yr old will get into it. Just warning everyone Victor is coming soon!


----------



## ThrottleKing

It’s sold


----------



## BadSign

Can't wait for tomorrow night, I'm starting to get used to USGT and really enjoying it.


----------



## BadSign

Davidl, PM for you.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm looking forward to tomorrow night too. Hopefully it will be a good turnout and not slim pickins. I don't know how many are going on vacation to Grandma's house? 

I had a little fun with the Hot Rod GT body from McAllister Racing I painted a couple years ago. I love this body, but USVTA took it off their approved list of USGT bodies at some point. Beats me why? McAllister made it for that class. Regardless, I decided to have some fun with it and give it a mohawk. I saw a guy who did this on his SCT and I thought it looked cool. Its neon fuel tubing (very soft) and sheet metal screws from inside the body. I'm going to replace those screws with nylon to save some weight. I may run it Friday just to see what it looks like on the track. But, if it frightens any of you, I can cover it with a towel. :laugh: >


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

TEAM PBR said:


> Hi, long time since I've posted on here but wanted tell everyone that local rc celebrity Scott Black was on my Facebook news feed but not in an indy hobbies related post. Go check out Farmtruck and Azn from street outlaws. They posted a picture of them signing one of Scott's rc bodies on their fb page and Scott's happy face is in the photo as well. Pretty cool cause they have a ton of followers so Scott's kinda semi famous now. I'll have to drop by some time and get his autograph. Hope everyone's having fun racing and all is well with each of you and your families. Later dudes


Hey it was really cool to meet those guys at PRI! They were as nice as can be. Turns out Azn is an RC racer! He's done a little carpet racing, but mostly likes 1/10th scale off road he said. He was totally pumped about signing that green HPI 67 Corvette body. I airbrushed the body about 10 years ago. I took it to a breakfast at the Speedway Chamber of Commerce at the time, and Johnny Rutherford was there, Martin Plowman (who raced at Indy RC) and a couple others. They signed it and that started it. Now its got over 20 signatures. Everyone from Rick Mears to John Force, most of the Street Outlaws guys, Hinchcliffe and other Indy and NHRA drivers. No, not for sale! Kyle gets it when I croak.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking 'Vette! 

A dry erase marker will remove all those black squiggles.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Davidl, PM for you.



Not received. Please send again.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice looking 'Vette!
> 
> A dry erase marker will remove all those black squiggles. <a href="http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" ></a>


Nooooo!


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Not received. Please send again.


Ah, phone not working quite right. Will you be at the track tomorrow? If you have a Sanwa servo to spare i'd like to buy it.


----------



## BadSign

Looks like the boss changed my plans, no racing for me tonight after all. Everybody have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> Ah, phone not working quite right. Will you be at the track tomorrow? If you have a Sanwa servo to spare i'd like to buy it.



I sent you a PM.


----------



## CPW

New class. Driver not required. >
https://aws.amazon.com/deepracer/ 

Any other software nerds interested?


----------



## vupilot

Had a great time last night. Fun running the little Latrax for the first time with Mike J and the Chandlers. Its a car you can give to a friend for a night and have them try the hobby with you. It's also good practice for me on driving the proper line and working on consistency for VTA without spending a lot of money on a faster class like USGT that I am not ready for. So thanks to you experienced guys for being patient with us who enjoy/need a class like that to work on our skills. See ya next week!


----------



## davidl

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CPW

Crashing J you have a PM.


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> I sent you a PM.


I'll be there tomorrow, and I have money for the servo.


----------



## davidl

I have one with me. See you then.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there Friday for USGT and 12th, complete with possibly the worst paint job ever.


----------



## CPW

I'm in tomorrow for VTA and 12th. New VTA racer Mike H., my father-in-law, should be there too.


----------



## jkaetz

CPW said:


> New class. Driver not required. >
> https://aws.amazon.com/deepracer/
> 
> Any other software nerds interested?


If I train it, will it be able to crash as well as me?


----------



## davidl

1/12 scale might be a well attended class tomorrow night. I like it.


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> If I train it, will it be able to crash as well as me?


Probably, with just a little less style points. ; )

I was digging deeper into these. Amazon has abstracted away all the difficult coding parts of dealing with sensors etc. and have it down to a single Python function. Presumably they'll support more languages in the future.

The function params are things like speed, time on track, distance from left side, distance from right side, and so on. You "reward" the car for getting those params where you want them (go faster! stay on the track!)

The main track requirement is high contrast lines on each side, so I bet bright colored duct tape would do it.

I get that it might be difficult to get a group together and do this at indyrc, and to the carpet etc. I am however curious about doing something with the HRCR club.

Knowing that kids today are often taught coding early, would rather be on a laptop than behind a RC transmitter etc., it might make an interesting opportunity to bring awareness to RC. "Come for the autonomous one, stay for the Slash :wink2: " That's my $.02 anyway.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

CPW said:


> jkaetz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I train it, will it be able to crash as well as me?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, with just a little less style points. ; )
> 
> I was digging deeper into these. Amazon has abstracted away all the difficult coding parts of dealing with sensors etc. and have it down to a single Python function. Presumably they'll support more languages in the future.
> 
> The function params are things like speed, time on track, distance from left side, distance from right side, and so on. You "reward" the car for getting those params where you want them (go faster! stay on the track!)
> 
> The main track requirement is high contrast lines on each side, so I bet bright colored duct tape would do it.
> 
> I get that it might be difficult to get a group together and do this at indyrc, and to the carpet etc. I am however curious about doing something with the HRCR club.
> 
> Knowing that kids today are often taught coding early, would rather be on a laptop than behind a RC transmitter etc., it might make an interesting opportunity to bring awareness to RC. "Come for the autonomous one, stay for the Slash  " That's my $.02 anyway.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great STEM activity for kids. A couple of us from HRCR helped put on a school program for kids all over the state who came to Don Schumacher Racing to learn about car set up. It was fun. This would fit right in. ?. It was called the TEN80 program: https://www.facebook.com/456519857762819/posts/1465222170225911/


----------



## jkaetz

jkaetz said:


> Rest assured as soon as I can figure out how to mount a car seat to the X-Maxx I'm going to have them racing around the yard.


So not a car seat, but I'm going to call it close enough...

Quinton





Declan


----------



## CPW

jkaetz said:


> So not a car seat, but I'm going to call it close enough...


Cool man!

I'm sure Mom or the boys wouldn't mind if you cut out the wheels and bottom half of those green things. Looks like the wheel wells would be really close to fitting over the xmaxx. >


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I'm wondering if the NSA has notified the local CPS office, yet!



Where are their helmets! :willy_nilly:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Really happy with how the airbrushing on this PROTOform 190mm Ford GT body turned out. It sure took a lot of time! Liquid mask and Faskolor paints throughout. Just the body assembly took a couple of hours to align and tap those 14 holes and bolt them. But she turned out sweet!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Great job, Scott! I'm going have to up my paint game on my next USGT body.


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for USGT and 1/12 tomorrow.


----------



## davidl

*1/18/19 racing*

Me too.


----------



## BadSign

Scott Black, after talking airbrushes friday night i did some research. Ive been using .35 needles and getting clogging and dry tip, even after thinning paint. I checked the Pasche VL parts. The medium needle is .75mm! No wonder I've had so much trouble! I'm switching to as large a needle as i can get for my Iwata from now on. Thanks for your help!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Scott Black, after talking airbrushes friday night i did some research. Ive been using .35 needles and getting clogging and dry tip, even after thinning paint. I checked the Pasche VL parts. The medium needle is .75mm! No wonder I've had so much trouble! I'm switching to as large a needle as i can get for my Iwata from now on. Thanks for your help!


Welcome! This is the set that I have. I've used it for several years now. I use the #3 needle/head assembly. It comes with a #1 and #5 also, but #3 is fine for most paints we use. Nice thing is that it is American made and Hobby Lobby carries replacement parts locally. I use the metal cups. The glass container I use for water to clear/clean with between colors. 

Cleaning is a pain. I don't do it until I have to, which is typically when I'm in a hurry and don't have time. LOL This article helps explain: https://www.largescaleplanes.com/articles/article.php?aid=2479


----------



## BadSign

Who's in for 1/12 tomorrow night?


----------



## CPW

BadSign said:


> Who's in for 1/12 tomorrow night?


Still out this week. I was sick last week, and wifey has a work outing thing tonight. Should be back next week for 12th!


----------



## BadSign

CPW said:


> Still out this week. I was sick last week, and wifey has a work outing thing tonight. Should be back next week for 12th!


We had 5 tonight! The times are getting closer for sure. The temps slowed the track a little, but the racing was good and clean.


----------



## jtsbell

This is a update for Steve Martin at the SNOWBIRDS He started 9th in the B main for USGT and finished 7th In 25.5 Touring car he started 4th in the A main and finished 3rd in the VTA A main started 3rd and finished 2nd Not to bad for the FIRST time at the BIRDS


----------



## regets ama

jtsbell said:


> This is a update for Steve Martin at the SNOWBIRDS He started 9th in the B main for USGT and finished 7th In 25.5 Touring car he started 4th in the A main and finished 3rd in the VTA A main started 3rd and finished 2nd Not to bad for the FIRST time at the BIRDS


Suer job by team CAPTAIN!!!!!!

NICELY DONE STEVE


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sure was sad to hear that Leisure Hours Raceway is shutting down: https://www.facebook.com/leisurehours.raceway/posts/2396704663697428

Their explanation is long, but I think this portions sums it up. "Most tracks depend on sales of car kits, parts and vending sales to cover the overhead. Most tracks cannot survive on entry fee's alone."

The Internet websites save you a few bucks but they are slowly killing the hobby.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sure was sad to hear that Leisure Hours Raceway is shutting down: https://www.facebook.com/leisurehours.raceway/posts/2396704663697428
> 
> Their explanation is long, but I think this portions sums it up. "Most tracks depend on sales of car kits, parts and vending sales to cover the overhead. Most tracks cannot survive on entry fee's alone."
> 
> The Internet websites save you a few bucks but they are slowly killing the hobby.


I can tell you that kits make stores very little money.


----------



## Toy Cars Bub!

Good going Captain Jack, good seeing and talking to you couple Friday’s back.

Nice wheeling it Steve, hope to be playing again sometime soon so attendance keeper can mark on their clipboard as Chuck Ray is present! Lol!


----------



## Toy Cars Bub!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sure was sad to hear that Leisure Hours Raceway is shutting down: https://www.facebook.com/leisurehours.raceway/posts/2396704663697428
> 
> Their explanation is long, but I think this portions sums it up. "Most tracks depend on sales of car kits, parts and vending sales to cover the overhead. Most tracks cannot survive on entry fee's alone."
> 
> The Internet websites save you a few bucks but they are slowly killing the hobby.


EVERY little bit helps including kits which trickles down to buying parts, wheels, tires, bodies, consumables like ca glue, solder and so on. Buying snacks like chips and candy along with pops and water while shopping, practicing or racing helps as well.

Like any local business, Indy RC, Hobbytown, etc are hopeful that most try to buy from them unless it’s not available before going online. Bill at Indy RC and the Scott’s at Hobbytown have been there for all of us for a long time, I for one (as I am sure everyone else) am thankful to have them around, even if I’m not marked on the race program attendance sheet as present, I make sure to buy as much as I can from them for my race rides, shelf queens, parking lot and back yard bashers.


----------



## BadSign

Sorry, double post.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Saturday night OnRoad racing at Southern Indiana Speedway this Saturday February 16th. Practice starts at 4pm racing starts at 7pm. They also have a beginners on road special going on from 10-2 that day.


----------



## davidl

*Friday Night On-Road*

9 1/12th scales last Friday night. Probably will see 7 this coming Friday night. Could be more if we get some of the regulars back that have missed the last couple Fridays. But it is cool to have 2 heats of that class.


----------



## CPW

davidl said:


> 9 1/12th scales last Friday night. Probably will see 7 this coming Friday night. Could be more if we get some of the regulars back that have missed the last couple Fridays. But it is cool to have 2 heats of that class.


I'll be back, this Friday I hope. I had a basement flood with all the rain, which really sucked. Most of my RC gear was spared as it was up high on a workbench. A Slash was under water. Some of my tools got wet. The biggest thing was my tire truer, but I think I saved it with lots of wd-40.

A tub that had my VTA and 12th scale cars, transmitter, and charger was FLOATING and totally dry. Whew!


----------



## jtsbell

It was really neat to see the pits all most full last Friday night 20 vta 7usgt 7 or 8 1/12 I think 7 of the can am cars I would hope it keeps it up


----------



## RollingChicane

I’m selling my VBC D07 chassis. It was my VTA car before I switch to Awesomatix. The car has a Savox low profile steering servo and XRay servo saver Car is set up for VTA and will come with HPI wheels and tires. Car is still super nice but was been a shelf queen for 1.5 years now. 

$100 gets it all


----------



## 0010

*Anyone up for F1 tomorrow?*

My VTA car is down for this week, and I hate to drive all that way for a single class. Anyone interested in F1 tomorrow?

All I really need to get my VTA car back up and running is a front bumper. Anyone have a front bumper for an Associated TC 6.1 or up? I think the bumper is the same from 6.1 through 7.2. If you have one you are willing to sell, and plan on being there tomorrow, let me know.

Hope to see you tomorrow!


----------



## RollingChicane

i will be racing tomorrow night and will have all 3 cars to run whatever classes are running. Sorry, no F1 in my arsenal.


----------



## davidl

I think I have one.


----------



## RollingChicane

RollingChicane said:


> I’m selling my VBC D07 chassis. It was my VTA car before I switch to Awesomatix. The car has a Savox low profile steering servo and XRay servo saver Car is set up for VTA and will come with HPI wheels and tires. Car is still super nice but was been a shelf queen for 1.5 years now.
> 
> $100 gets it all


Still for sale!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a very low use Motiv MC2 25.5 that I wish to sell. Never above 120 in the handful of runs had in the F1.. I sold the F1 and have no other use for it. $70 

You can pm me your cell and I can send a pic 

Thanks 
Jeremiah


----------



## Scott Wells

RollingChicane said:


> Still for sale!


Do you have any pictures you can post?


----------



## BadSign

For any of you that airbrush, Hobby Lobby carries Createx paints and Iwata, Paasche and Badger airbrushes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bill had me post this update from Indy RC on Facebook. Just passing along here as suggested. 

Attention VTA drivers: Indy RC will begin random tech in this class. Indy RC follows the national rules with the exception of requiring a driver figure. A driver figure is encouraged following the “Spirit is VTA” in this class. You can find the USVTA rules here: U.S. Vintage Trans-Am R/C Racing Series


----------



## RollingChicane

Spring cleaning in my RC room....

Hitec 4X charger - $50
RTR M03 - $40

MRT personal transponder Sold
Futaba R603FF rx Sold
Orion R10 Pro - Sold
VBC D07 Sold
A800 Sold

Reply, message me or text me.


----------



## jkaetz

Tungsten weights on the cheap. They're selling the business so you can get 40% off everything with the code MAXIMUM40 

https://www.maximum-velocity.com/product-category/pinewood-derby-weight/tungsten-weight/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Tungsten also works for diecast gravity racing weight so I copied your post into that section. :cheers2:


----------



## Crashing J

Quick question, does anyone know where Indy RC got their yellow discs from?


----------



## jkaetz

Crashing J said:


> Quick question, does anyone know where Indy RC got their yellow discs from?


I believe @AquaRacer sourced them but I do not remember where from.


----------



## TEAM PBR

I believe they were indeed sourced by aqua racer but the cheapest place to buy new locally is rural king. They are plow discs painted and inleted for the track sticks to connect to. I have 8 or so farm used ones that I've painted fluorescent orange that I use to setup race courses for the kids to play on the street or empty parking lots.


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> I believe they were indeed sourced by aqua racer but the cheapest place to buy new locally is rural king. They are plow discs painted and inleted for the track sticks to connect to. I have 8 or so farm used ones that I've painted fluorescent orange that I use to setup race courses for the kids to play on the street or empty parking lots.


That's good, PBR. Tellin your kids to go play in the streets. Sheeeez. (LoL) (TIC)


----------



## TEAM PBR

davidl said:


> That's good, PBR. Tellin your kids to go play in the streets. Sheeeez. (LoL) (TIC)


Room for you to play too David!


----------



## davidl

TEAM PBR said:


> Room for you to play too David!


 Thanks for the invite. Is there PBR available as well? Yum, Yum.


----------



## jtsbell

How about all the VTA and USGT show up this Friday (4/5/19) and have one HE$$ of a good time!!!


----------



## 0010

*Bring out your F1 Cars!*

There a several of you out there with an F1 car. Bring it Friday and lets get the Indianpolis era of the US Grand Prix going again. The class is growing. If everyone shows with the cars I know are out there, we could have at least 7 cars running.

To be one of the really cool kids, you have to have the red blinky light on the back! This is a blinky class, after all!


----------



## TazFND7

How has 12th scale turnout been? I'm thinking about coming over tomorrow from Cincinnati. Queen City RC is closing for the season. I need to get my racing fix.

Chuck Pfahler


----------



## TEAM PBR

Looks like they've had between 4 and 8 depending on the week for the last month Chuck, weather is supposed to be cold and wet so could be a high number. They had gotten to 12 or so a few times over the winter months I believe


----------



## BadSign

The minimum has been 5 the last few months. I can't race this Friday, unfortunately. Be back next week.


----------



## Crashing J

These are the interior track sections of the Hoosier RC track that will be set up at Hobbytown Castleton. It's a 2.5" vinyl pvc downspout. It's a little taller than the track used at Indy RC. First race is May 19th!! Sign-ups should be start around 10 and racing at noon! Free the HRCR members and $10 for non-members. Membership is $25 for the year and it allows you to race at all on-road and off-road events at no additional cost!


----------



## Crashing J

One question, what is the procedure for using CA accelerator when gluing tires? Do you glue the tire like normal, shoot a little accelerator into a bowl and cover the tire with the bowl?


----------



## microed

Crashing J said:


> One question, what is the procedure for using CA accelerator when gluing tires? Do you glue the tire like normal, shoot a little accelerator into a bowl and cover the tire with the bowl?


That is basically what I do if I am gluing tires at the track. If you have time to let them sit overnight then you won't need the accelerator.


----------



## indy-25

Anyone have a Micro RS4 or two they are looking to sell? Prefer close to stock.

Jacob


----------



## BadSign

Had a good time today at the parking lot today. Big thanks to HRCR / A-aron, and Bob / HTUN. My transponder bit the dust in race 2 and ended my day early, but not before Chad and I had a great race in heat 1 with 4 clean lead changes.


----------



## BadSign

.....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Looks like all R1 v21 motors are banned from competition for two years across the pond. ROAR will likely do the same here as they should for cheating companies knowingly or not. Responsiblility


----------



## BadSign

I think the plow disks are really detrimental to the racing. I caught one in my last practice yesterday with my 12th scale car, and I never got the car back to where it was before for the rest of the night. I know it's the same for everyone, but there's a reason they are frowned on by sanctioning bodies everywhere.


----------



## coffeeman

Here's Chucky! said:


> *Grey VS Black*
> 
> The push for black carpet is understandable but my two cents is I don't think it really matters as long as it's taken care of, clean and smooth. Everyone has to deal with the same issues of not enough or too much traction (what are those expensive setup stations and scales for anyway?) and with the likes of many tracks biting the dust over the years (especially over the last two) I'm just thankful after this Sunday Pennington's Hobbies and RC (not sure what official name is yet) will continue the legacy of Indy Slots / Indy RC.


use black stripe springs,car turn right realy well but spins out turning
left


----------

